# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Nomad Chronicles

## Baron Samedi

I have had many types of dream-like experiences from hypnogogic and hypnopomic hallucinations (visual and auditory), nightmares, sleep paralysis, false awakenings, lucid dreams, dreams from the mind, dreams from spirit, astral projection, remote viewing, sleep deprivation hallucinations, drug induced closed eye hallucinations, drug induced open eye hallucinations, spirit visions from playing music, visions from listening to music, and visions from chanting.

Check out my non-lucid DJ: *Nomad's Dreamtime*

My old Lucid DJ:
*Ye Olde Nomad Chronicles*

The current Shared Dreaming DJ:
DREAMAS1

_Ye Olde Shared Dream Journal: See You on the Moon!_



Tasks Completed:
Annual Tasks:
Visit the Massoleum of Mossolus
Visit the Hanging Gardens of Babylon
Visit the Great Pyramid
Visit the Temple of Artemis 8/31/09
Visit the Statue of Zeus at Olympus 9/9/09
Visit the Massoleum at Mossolus
Visit the Collosus of Rhodes

ANNUAL TASKS COMPLETE!

Monthly Tasks:
Ask a Dream Character what it feels like to be in a dream
Make a Tornado
Make leaves fall off a tree and put them back on 09/09/09
Scare a DC
Ask a Ghost How it died

Powers I have right now: 
Flying
Breathing Underwater

as of September 1st, 2009:

transform into Pan
transform into a frog
walk on water
create a fireball
disintegrate people
bend earth
bend wood
leaping
super strength

as of 09/09/09

summoning rabbits
summoning locusts
morphing into a wyrm
becoming giant
morphing into a huge tree
morphing into a mountain
morphing into a volcano
creating leaf tornadoes
creating a locust tornado
air bending

Dream Goals:

Do dream drugs:
Smoke some dream salvia [x] 
Eat some dream magic mushrooms [x]
Smoke some dream cannabis [x]

Meet my spirit guides:
Michael [x]
Koomo [x]
The Trader, Francois [X]

Meet a dream guide [x] 8/31 (gnome)
- The Red Dragon, Zaphor

Meet my 'aumakua:
He'e/Kanaoloa [x]
Pua'a/Kamapua'a [x] 
Pueo [x]

Psychic abilities:
Teleportation [x]
Telekinesis [x]
Make something big small [x]
Make something small big [x]
Walk through Walls [x]

Superhero abilities:
Invulnerability [x]
Super strength [x]

Alien Contact:
Grey Alien [x]
Reptilian [x]
Martian [x]

Earth Conversations:
Elephant [ ]
Dophin [x]
Merperson [x]

Places to go:
A populated planet in the Milky Way Galaxy [ ]
Macchu Piccu as it was being abandoned [ ]
Visit Koomo's planet [x]

Dream Body Changes:
Transform into a Faun [x] (Pan)
Switch Genders [X]
Explode [X] 
Change into a Vapor [x]
Change into a Water Elemental [x]

Summoning:
Summon a dragon spirit [x]
Summon a magic wand [x]
Summon lightning [x]

Becoming:
Become a wizard [x]
Become a summoner [x]
Become a dark knight [x]
Become a superhero [x] Ion, Green Lantern
Become a god [x] Pan, Juargawn

Creating:
Create A Dream Home, a living banyan tree [x]
Create A Dream Temple, where I am worshiped [x]
Create an army of dream warriors, fantastic creatures [x]

DC conversations:
Ask a DC the name of my dream world [ ]
Ask a DC what they think about 2012 [x]
Ask a DC what my Dream Name is [ ]
Ask a DC what they want most out of life [ ]

Elemental alterations. ok, bending:
Bend Earth - cause the ground to spike up [x]
Bend Water - walk on water [x] 8/31/09
Bend Fire - engulf myself in flame  [x]

Flying goals:
Fly in a vertical body position [x]
Hover [x]

More  Dream Goals:

Find Zaylon [ ]
Dream about the next day [x]
Become a millionaire [ ]
Evacuate the negative energy from my house [ ]
Access the Akashic Records [x]
Talk fluently in my sleep [ ]
Induce lucid sleepwalking [ ]
Bodysurf with Kaipo in a dream [ ] 
Appear in a dream to my sister as Juargawn [ ]



Update:

Allies of Nomad:

*The Great Dragon* - I called to be rescued by the King of Dragons, and met a very feminine dragon, who gave me two of her babies as allies in combat

*golden dragon, Skyfire* - an eastern looking dragon.  Powers: breathing fire, and lightning
*
 sky blue dragon, Rainstorm AKA Hydro* - a dragon that looks like a mix of the two.  Powers: becoming liquid water.

*Otherme* - me from another dimension.  He appears shirtless and barefoot in jeans, and has red spikes coming out of him.  He gave me budgies which aid in battle.
*
Budgies* - used these to defeat a great dream demon
*
Zaphor*- my dream guide appearing as a red dragon floating on a cloud, but I have also have seen him as a huge dragon, and a mech dragon.

*Koomo*-My dark spirit guide, his people are descended from bats

*Michael*- My light spirit guide. The archangel himself. 

*The Frost Giant* He lives in a Cave in the North. He has healing powers. Raven perceives him as a Crystal Golem.

Users on DV:
*Raven Knight-* My first shared dreaming partner. I didn't know what she looked like physically at first. When I saw her picture, it was almost the same. I always see her in white.  When I looked at her face intently, her eyes changed colors. Raven is a little smaller than me.

*Man of Shred*- I perceived him as green crystal.
*Walms*- I perceived him as orange crystal.  I fought him. He beat me.
*The Cusp*- I perceived him as purple crystal when we were not fighting. I fought him also, and he beat me.
*Mylynes*- We fought, and he scared the crap out of me. Quite a dark soul.

I have also had dreams of:
beachgirl, cygnus, Tigress, Loaf, mowglycdb, AndresLD and others that I can't remember right now

Other People:

*Selene*- The Moon Goddess, daughter of Gawn. A lover from past lives, she used to haunt my dreams, until I made peace with her. She is always in white. Sometimes I see stars in her hair. She has dark wavy black hair, and dark brown eyes, and is petite.  She is my wife on the Dream Plane.

*Spike*- A lover of Raven Knight, a vampire. He and I were both friends and enemies in past lives. He is always wearing a black leather jacket and jeans.  He has blond hair. He has really light blue eyes, and fangs. He has an attitude.

*Basara*- A Bard. He's really intense. I feel like I have known him before. His pupils go in spirals. He is a healer.
*
The Magistrate*- This alien led us to meet The Dream Warrior Master. I perceived him to be an alien with a long face and pink skin.

*Hades*- The god of The dead, The King of Hollow Earth, brother of Pan.  I perceived him as a stone man, with a stone crown and then, an ancient man with a white beard, and a golden crown

*Morpheus* - The god of Dreams (who may also be Pan) I perceive him to have many appearances.

*The Dream Warrior Master, Gawn* - Pan, Noah, The Devil, The Great Progenitor. I perceive him as The Devil because I am a fool, apparently.

*Q*- This powerful being creates training scenarios and training grounds for us. He is Raven Knight's spirit guide. I have only seen him once.  She perceives him as Q from Star Trek. When I saw him, he was sitting in a cloud in lotus wearing red and gold, with shoulder pieces on his clothes, and a large hat.  

*Cerberus/Sphinx* - Solve the riddle of the Sphinx to access the Underworld/Hollow Earth

Joseph formerly Tooth- a young boy that was a Nightstalker.

Samuel/Sornax- He was my dog.

Jose- A gardener of sentient plants.

Chronos- the god of time.

Q10- A powerful being like Q. He helps me create dreamscapes.

*Gifts:*

*From Selene:* 
*-energy belt:* this forms a force field around me when I press the button on the buckle
*-energy gloves:* this makes my punches more powerful. I can extend these out to grab enemies
*-energy boots:* I can use these to walk on walls and ceilings, also they increase grip on the ground, and have rocket boosters

*From Michael:* a holy winged helmet. the helmet is a silvery blue in color, with pale gold angel wings.  It hums and vibrates when fighting unholy beasts, but I don't fully understand its power yet

*From Koomo:* a pair of bat wings to increase my flying agility
*
From the Great Dragon:* two baby dragons to aid me in battle

*From Otherme:* cute budgies which form a giant sky blue sword
*
From Zaphor*: secret magic knowledge

From the god of the Forge, Vulcan: True Sight Goggles, which I can see the true nature of entities beyond illusion. I altered these goggles to make them ocular implants.

From The Borg: a disk in my head with which to access the calm of the Collective

From Raven Knight: The witchblade, armor that forms over me, and a blade with gems in it.

From Man of Shred- Selenite, which increases telepathic ability

From The Atom: atomic belt and atomic disk, which I use to shrink to the size of an atom

From the Ancient Egyptians: shards of a heart crystal which synchs up my heart and mind

From a master Remote Viewer: an infinity watch to travel through time with

From Hawkman: The Axe of Ages to decapitate Templars with

Self-Empowerments: 
Fly pods- I have a small pod on each shoulder full of swarms of flies which automatically open fly in the face of remote viewers. Centipede disk- I have a disk on my chest that silver centipedes swarm out of, and cover my body in case of a swarm attack. They also crawl in my dream body and remove parasites.

The Obisidian Mirror- From a previous or parallel universe incarnation where I am Tezcatlipoca. I wear it on my chest, and it becomes a black hole.

Mech Armor- Man of Shred saw my plans for this in a dream. Then, I made it.

The Symbiote- Dark Energy symbiote armor from my Future Self.

*
Skills learned from Raven Knight:* teleportation, creating portals, summoning weapons

I am a shapeshifter.

Forms: 

Nomad Form
In this form, I am a bedouin 

Juargawn Forms
-Jaguar Man/Tezcatlipoca 
- cheesy king lion-man- Krnsna
- purple winged jaguar cub
- black winged lion
- god of Nothing
- Sorceror lion
- various big cats

Gargoyle - a light blue gargoyle with a dragon face

Dark Knight - a Dark Knight with spiky armor, and a huge sword

Green Lantern - I had every color of ring on me, creating a wormhole as I flew threw it

Pan
The great god Pan. Sometimes I have a human face, sometimes a goat face, sometimes ram horns, sometimes goat horns
-Faun - a person with goat legs, not 
-Devil

Minotaur
-Lava Minotaur

-Timelyst Knight, Lord of Night

- Soulkyst, Vampire Supreme

-Chimera Supreme

-Fear Form

-Dark Knightmare

Other forms
-unicorn
-bull
-rubber ball
-water elemental
-mountain 
-volcano
-Ent
-Katch creature
-stone golem

_You are in reality. All is real. Everything you see is real. Nothing is everything, and everything is nothing. Existence is infinite. You are infinitely less and infinitely more than a speck in the sea of existence. We are connected to everything because of existence. Separation of self is an idea for survival, but we are incessantly united. Everything is the same. Nothing is real. The Void is a real place, which doesn't exist, never has existed, and never will. The Void is within and without you. Foolishness is wisdom, and wisdom is for fools. The merry at heart are righteous, the sad are blameless, the angry ones pity, and the evil ones destroy themselves out of necessity.

None of this is true,
but you understand the meaning.
Deep goes the tunnel
for the one truly dreaming.
Close your eyes now,
and you can see what you are seeing.
Open your heart,
because that's what does believing.
Your mind is a tool,
but it's deception is convincing.
Create the world you want,
then be open to receiving.
Nothing is coming,
and everything is leaving.
Inhale nothing to
know that you are dreaming.
Inhale nothing to know
that you are dreaming._ 

-Xaphor

----------


## Baron Samedi

*8/23/09
*
So, ever since seeing Waking Life, I had the idea to ask a dream character what it's like to be a character in a dream.  I have done this on multiple occassions.  At first they would change the subject or ignore me.  I kept doing it, and after awhile the would say things like, "Well, it doesn't really matter, " or, "How does that pertain to the conversation?" Recently, they just give me a knowing smile.  Because I have done this so many times, I really wasn't interested in getting another knowing smile from a dream character.

I tried WILD'ing for the first time yesterday, all day.  I had stayed up late the night before and not slept much.  My WILD dreams were for the most part blurry, dim, and short.  I didn't feel totally immersed.  I still had partial awareness of my physical body for all of them except one.  Sometimes when I have a DILD, I have awareness of my physical body, and I wake up, but I have been able to go back to sleep totally, and lose my physical awareness.

I meditated in shavasana (sp?), yoga corpse position, wore a sleep mask and ear plugs, focused on breathing very slowly, and brought my gaze up to my third eye. I also kept the tip of my tongue on my palate.  

I had a series of short tornado dreams. Some people said they got bored of their tornadoes, so as I was falling asleep, I told myself I wanted to make a tornado that I would love to sit and watch. I decided to try and make a purple tornado with lightning coming out of it.

I also looked at my hands saying, "Look at your hands. This is a dream. Make a tornado."

Tornado Dream #1:
( Third person perspective )  I am inside my dream house, a living house made from a banyan tree.  I sleep in an egg shape made of banyan tree roots.  The banyan tree is on a steep mountainside in Hawaii.  I look like a creature in that movie Wizards, or a character by the graffiti artist Katch 1 whose art I just looked at on Saturday.  I stick my head out of my egg/room and see a giant dark grey almost black tornado on the plain.  

Tornado Dream #2
 (third person view) I tried to astral project this time.  I think I just dreamed.  I flew up into outer space.  I met Hal Jordan, one of the Green Lanterns from Detective Comics.  He said, "You need to become a Green Lantern."  I said, "I know.  Hmm, I don't have a power ring." 
Then I started thinking about the hassle of having a Power Battery to charge my ring, and how annoying that would be. Then I said, "or I could just become Ion.'  Then, Ion, a green glowing symbiote entity of pure willpower, appeared about two feet long hovering in front of me, looking like a catfish.  He then swam into my torso, merging with me. A green force field covered me, hovering about an inch off of my skin.  Suddenly Hal Jordan and I were on Earth.  We sat on a mountain.  He pointed his ring at the ground. Something like a sunbeam came out.  He pointed to a spot on the the plain below.  It reminded me of using a magnifying glass with the sun. A little smoke or vapor came out of the bright spot on the ground, and then a grey tornado formed out of it. I thought, "How do I do that without a ring? Well, it looks boring anyway. I don't care about doing that." 

Tornado Dream #3
 (First person) I was at this Arts Center I hang out at.  I was standing in front of the bar, looking into my palm.  A tiny purple tornado, about four or five inches high, was moving back and forth across my hand in figure-eights.  It reminded me of a top, and it kind of tickled. It felt like a top spinning on my hand.

I am including the next WILD because it was so very vivid, though it has nothing to do with a tornado.
 I am in a barbershop where I got my head shaved (just the top) for a role in a play (in waking life). A woman walks in with a plastic grocery bag. She takes out an ulu (breadfruit) and gives it to me, saying, "Have a nice trip!" 

I like the idea of WILD's. I have never heard of the concept before.  I have tried it before hearing its name, but I often wake up as soon as it starts.  These WILD's were probably about five or ten seconds long each.  Reading about it has helped me a lot.

_Task completed:_ * Make a Tornado*

*8/24/09*
I tried WILD'ing again this morning around 5am.  I had slept at this Art Center for a few hours, then caught the bus home.  I didn't feel very sleepy, just a tiny bit. I wasn't sure if I was going to fall asleep, but I thought I'd try and do the Pyramid Task.  I focused on the Pyramids in my mind, put on my sleep mask and earplugs. 

 lucid
non-lucid 
 (first person) I was on the edge of a dark green jungle.  There was a man with me, some kind of guide.  I peered out of the jungle.  The Sahara desert opened up before me abruptly.  I saw The Great Pyramid in the distance.  It was a very light beige, almost off-white, like the color of very white sand.  It was very bright, and the sun was shining high in the sky.  A old woman in raggedy clothes was standing there on the sand in front of me.  She smiled and I noticed she barely had any teeth left.  She told me, "this is as far as you go."  I felt like I was about to tread on sacred ground. I lost lucidity somewhere around this point, because I felt a certain awe and fear when I looked at the pyramid.  I still kept my feet in the jungle. My hands were holding on to two trees as I leaned forward and looked out.  I wanted to go to the pyramid, but I hesitated, not wanting to offend the culture or the old woman.  Then, I remembered I was having a dream.
I was confused and annoyed by what she said.  I thought, "Well, I can do what I want, because this is lucid."  Then, I thought, "Maybe this isn't a lucid dream.  I'm confused."  Then I lost lucidity.  My guide offered me a small object, but I can't remember what it was. Then, I woke up. 

Well, I was a able to WILD in first person, and without awareness of my physical body, which is cool.  But, I was aware of waking life time.  It lasted about 5 seconds.  I think of I let go of the awareness of waking life time, then I can prolong the dream.  Right after it, I judged it as worthless because of it's shortness, but I think a lot of my regular dreams are very short, but I am just not judging them in the sense of waking life time.  

I also feel like I don't "deserve" to be catching on to this so fast since I am a Newbie, and I am afraid that people will think I am lying to get attention.  Fear, worrying about what others think, and being overly fascinated are three problems or obstacles that limit me in waking life, and in the dream world.  I should just accept, what _is_, and let go of my fear, worry, and fascination.  Every time I get overly fascinated, I lose lucidity.  I am going to try to be joyful instead of fascinated, and take action instead of having fear.  I think I need to start telling my DC's that I know they are just DC's, so I am going to do what I want to do.  I think this will also help maintain lucidity.

***

I am going to try to go back to the pyramid and go inside of it.  I want to go to the time when it was being built.  I will see if I can WILD again into it.

*Task completed: Visit the Pyramids*

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, as I was falling asleep for a nap today, I tried to WILD back to the pyramid, to the time of the builders, and go inside the pyramid.  I put on my sleep mask and my earplugs in my ears, and fell into a deep sleep. I didn't feel very sleepy, but I ended up sleeping for about an hour and a half.  

lucid
non-lucid
I think I may have been lucid earlier in the dream, but if I was I lost it.  I remember having a sense that everything was a big joke, and there were no consequences for anything that I did.  
The further I go back in this dream, the fuzzier my memory gets.   I was somewhere in northeastern Africa. I was standing on a wooden platform, like a stage, which was covered by a tent.  The platform was built on a slight incline, but was level, about maybe two or three feet off of the ground.  I was standing in front of someone, and this person was telling myself and a companion of mine about a task they had for us.  I get the impression of a hanging highly decorated incense burner, and very lavish pillows all about.  I cannot recall what either person looked like.  
The person was a priest, now I remember. He was a priest of some god, the god of death? not sure... The priest had a large hat on, robes, and a golden staff shaped like a snake.  His robe was white, and he had golden cloth like a scarf coming down the sides.  His face was obscured by smoke, and the hat looked like the Pope's.
The priest asked my companion and I if we were willing to do the work of Hades.  We would be rewarded well, but we would also be cursed.  I thought, "What the hell, it's just a dream." 

Aha. So I had been lucid earlier, but I lost it even though I thought this, because I was so fascinated with the vividness of the dream, especially how detailed the incense burner was.  It was iron, and had tiny little spires coming off of it, and holes in geometric shapes. It was bulbous, pointy, and symmetrical.
It's funny how lucidity comes on as an instant realization usually, but when you lose it, it slowly fades.  I often lose lucidity because I get fascinated by the beauty of something I see.
So, anyway, he told us he wanted us to obtain the necklaces of all rich people, and we could use that as power over them.  I thought, "Sure, why not?"  And I told him, "Yes, my master," as did my companion.  The priest chanted in a language I did not understand, and made some gestures with his staff.  He moved the smoke around in the air with his staff as he did it. We bowed our heads.  He stopped chanting, and we looked up.  He said, "Go forth, Sons of Satan!"  We slowly nodded our heads. 
I wanted to see how I looked after being imbued with some unknown powers by the priest, and instead of looking in a mirror, I saw myself in the third person instantly.  I had a wild smile on my face, my hair was grown out, and I had my goatee, and no mustache, just as in waking life, but the difference was that my hazel eyes were a super bright greenish blue.  It was like when I would wear these blue tinted gas permeable contacts and they would make the green in my eyes stand out, but much brighter.  
We walked out of the tent down two or three wooden steps.  We were on a slope with short dry grass sparsely growing on the ground.  We were in kind of a depression in the earth, shaped like a bowl.  There were a couple people at a booth near the tent we exited.  I walked toward them, and asked them, "Would you guys take a briiiiiiiiiiiiibe?" in a playful manner.  
They took a couple steps toward me curious to know what I was talking about.  I put up my index finger, stopping them, and said, "Ah, ah, don't answer that! Don't answer that."
There were some other booths set up around the rim of the "bowl."  My companion and I walked down to the center of the bowl and entered a large tent.  It was full of people partying.  It was crowded and a little stuffy.  All the people were wearing long robes and dresses of browns and some earthy greens.  They were all rich nobility.  There was a stage set up, about five feet high, yet it was empty.  They were slowly sipping drinks in their hands out of small glasses of varying shapes.
There was a beautiful princess that was being fawned upon and flattered by all the people around her. 

_The Princess_

She was tall, and looked half Black and half Arabian.  She had short tiny bouncy dreadlocks, about eight inches long.  Her hair was dark brown, and faded at the tips by the sun. Everyone was acting so fake and pretentious.  I could tell the princess was getting annoyed, but she was trying to maintain her composure, and behave as was expected of her.
As I watched her, she suddenly pushed everyone away from her, and rushed toward the stage, pulling off her necklaces as she did it.  She yelled, "I am just sick of all of this," and smashed her necklaces on the stage.  One of the large necklaces broke, and wooden beads went everywhere.
I considered collecting the necklaces for my priest, but I didn't feel right about it.  I thought, "It doesn't really matter." (a memory of lucidity, a semi-lucid moment.)
I picked up her necklaces, and some of the larger beads. I gathered them, and set them gently down on the stage.  The crowd hushed, and moved away from the princess.  They stood there staring.  There were some servants moving about, hastily picking up the wooden beads from the broken necklace.
She leaned against the stage looking drained and frustrated, but she also had a sense of calm about her.  I noticed the details of her face.  She was very vivid and clear, like the incense burner.  She had large dark brown eyes, straight eyelashes, a small pointy nose, full lips, and a heart-shaped face. She had a cute small pointy chin.  I even noticed she had a few pimples and her face was a little oily.
I told her, "I know exactly how you feel." I caressed her face and kissed her cheek.  She closed her eyes when I kissed her, and then when she opened them, she looked at me, but in a vacant way as if she was looking past me.  She looked so drained, and I felt so sorry for her. I wanted to give her a hug, but I felt it would be inappropriate.   
The emotional intensity of the moment woke me up.

Well, I did not dream about the pyramid, but I did get the sense of being in ancient Egypt which was pretty cool.  The funny thing is, I can't remember how I gained lucidity. I forgot that part of the dream.  
I get the sense that when I gained lucidity, I did not do a RC. It was just by dream signs, so, I lost it. 
The last time I had a long lucid dream, I had to do a RC every few seconds to maintain my lucidity, because I could feel it slipping away.
I think I am going to let go of the Great Pyramids task, because I already saw one of them anyway.  My mind may have made this up because going inside was too boring for me.  I wanted to do it just to feel like I really achieved, but, was not really interested in exploring it.

When I had the dream about the Egyptian princess, I remembered to do a RC upon waking, because I have FA's all the time!  It's often after an FA that I become lucid, because at that point, I expect everything to be as it is in waking life.  Often times in dreams, I am in a state of semi-lucidity where I know it's a dream in the back of my mind, but I am having so much fun, that I don't really care to become fully lucid, or I am just getting distracted by all the cool stuff I see.

I think for my next dream goal, I will try to ground myself after becoming lucid to maintain dream stability.  Grounding is something I do in waking life to feel centered and connected with the earth, and be in body as much as possible.  No, I think rubbing hands is probably better. I think that works because two parts of your dream body are touching, and it makes your dream body more solid.  Thanks for reading.

*NOTE: The next day, I saw two white stickers on the window of a pickup truck: One was of Horus, the other of Anubis. It was then I realized the priest was a priest of Anubis, The Embalmer, the (first) Egyptian god of the dead.

----------


## Baron Samedi

24.08.2009BOOM (lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had this dream about a week ago. I am entering it because I haven't written it down yet, and it's significant to me. 

I was in a house which was not mine, I did not recognize as such, but accepted it as reality.  I was married to my ex-wife still. The situation was that she had cheated on me, but we stayed married, and tried to work it out.  (In waking life she didn't confess to me until after she asked for a divorce.)  
I walked down the hall toward the bedroom, thinking, "Well, it looks like I am _not_ going to get laid tonight... again."  I walked into the bedroom, and saw her lying in bed. As I grabbed the covers, I thought, "Well, at least she'll keep me warm." (At the time of the divorce, we had been living in Maine in the winter.)
Then I thought, "Wait a minute, I'm not married anymore. I'm divorced! This is a dream!" 
I hated where I was, so I decided to try to change the setting. I stomped the floor and made a gesture with my hands, like I was shooting energy out of my fingertips. BOOM! 
Everything disappeared from the room, and there were 2D images on four walls, a ceiling and a floor.  Everything was bright and clear. A desert setting.
BOOM! A mountain.
BOOM! A beach setting.
It was like I was in a white room with images being projected on all six sides coming out of me.  So, it wasn't like I actually changed the place, but I changed how it looked.
For a few days after this dream I wondered if all my dreams took place inside of a "dream box" that I was always in.  That idea made me feel a little claustraphobic, and I eventually dismissed it. I realized that dream was a one-time thing, and just because I sort of changed the setting, which felt amazing, there was no great revelation, or deeper truth.  What I did learn was that I have a lot more power in my dreams than I previously thought possible. It was actually this dream that made me look for a cool lucid dreaming forum, so it's definitely an important dream!

----------


## Baron Samedi

24.08.2009Bat Friend (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I decided to try and meet one of my spirit guides, an alien of a race on another planet that has evolved from bat-like creatures.  His name is Koomo.

(first person) I flew up into outer space to meet him. Suddenly, it flipped to third person.  Koomo appeared behind me, with wings, which he never has. He looked like Shade Man from the Megaman games.  He said something like, "We will be _one!_" And he wrapped great leathery wings around me.  I was afraid he was going to bite me, or turn me into a vampire. My fear made me lose my lucidity. I thought or said, "No, wait, I don't want to eat people! I don't want to drink blood or be a vampire! I didn't know he was a vampire." Then I thought, "Oh wait, this is a dream!"  But, I still felt afraid, and confused, because I thought he might be able to transform me into a vampire, and I would be like that forever. I wondered what I would look like as a vampire, and if he could really do that.  As I thought too intently on these thoughts, I lost lucidity and dream stability at the same time.
So far, all my WILD's are these short, "mini dreams" with one little short scene or conversation, and my vision is usually blurry.  But as I've been practicing, I have been losing awareness of my physical being, which is cool.
Personal Task Completed: Meet Koomo

----------


## Baron Samedi

24.08.2009The Dragon Man (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at a party at my friend J's house in Arizona, (a place I haven't lived for years), in the living room. At the same time it looked like a living room in a house I lived in on Cape Cod. There were a bunch of nondescript White people milling about.  It was a little crowded.  There was a man with red scaly skin, and a dragon head standing in the corner, calmly gazing at me.  I was captivated by his strangeness, and the detail of his scales. He seemed more real than the other people.  My fascination made me lose lucidity. He had piercing eyes.  He was wearing a black and white suit with no tie.  He slowly sipped his drink, and seemed amused.  I thought, "Who is that?"  He spoke to me telepathically, "I am _you._ I am here, and I will always be here."  Then I thought, "Oh right, this is a dream, you are -", and the dream lost stability and everything went black as it faded into the next.

(third person) I was standing on an isolated beach in front of sea cliffs.  The tide was low, the waterline far away.  There were sand dunes at the bottom of the cliffs. Right in front of me was a great red dragon laying on his stomach with his head resting on the ground in front of the cave.  I zoomed in, and my persective changed to _first person_.  The dragon had something like a jewel on his third eye.  It was shaped like a pointy oval. I don't know what you call that shape.  I thought or said, "You are too big to appear in all my dreams, you have to be a Dragon-Man or something." 
He seemed annoyed. "Oh, you want me to transform? How 'bout like _this_!" 
He transformed like a Transformer toy, and looked like the dragon version of Megatron from Beast Wars in his robot form.  As he did it, the setting changed to some type of futuristic Tokyo at night. I was fascinated by the transformation, and the instant setting change, and I lost lucidity. He had jets coming out of his feet, and he hovered in front of me.  He also was a lot smaller, maybe about seven feet tall.  When he was in the cave, he was more like the size of Smaug in The Hobbit movie.  He had a little smirk on his face.  "No, no," I laughed.  "You have to be a Dragon-_Man,_ not a robot." He looked disappointed.  "Because," I explained, "uh... because..." Then I thought, "Oh, right, this is a dream.  But, why does he have to be a Dragon-Man?" I thought too intently on this question, and I lost lucidity and dream stabilty simultaneously.

----------


## Baron Samedi

26.08.2009Hanging Gardens of Babylon (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up earlier, and decided to go back to bed for a little bit longer.  I imagined a chalkboard.  I started writing on it backward: 100. I am dreaming.  99. I am dreaming.  98. I am dreaming. 97. I am dreaming.  Around this time I started to get bored, so I imagined I was using telekinesis to make the chalk write on the chalkboard.  Then, I started to get bored again, and I imagined a hot raver chick wearing a miniskirt and flourouscent clothes, bending over in front me and writing on the chalkboard.
Around 92 I began slipping into a dream.  I decided to keep having someone or something write, "I am dreaming," just in case I wasn't dreaming, and just imagining.  Also, I eventually would be dreaming, and I could maintain my lucidity as long as myself or someone kept writing that.  
Then, I made the raver chick a hot latina with long straight dark brown hair, full lips, and long curly eyelashes.  Then, I thought she'd be sexy as a teacher.  So, she had on a black miniskirt, a business blouse, high heels, and glasses.  Then, I thought, "What if she was a raver chick now also?" And then she was wearing big sparkly silver fake eyelashes, sparkly silver eyeshadow with purple on th edges, hot pink lipstick, a purple wig, and a vinyl miniskirt.  I got bored of seeing the green chalkboard, so I had her write on the air in front of me in different colors.
That got boring, so I watched her getting banged from behind.  That got boring, so I decided I would write it myself with telekinesis.  That got boring, so I decided to transform into Pan. It worked!  I had huge hairy arms, and smooth pale skin.  I made hand movements to make the ever changing pen to write on the air with my telekinesis.
Then, I was on near a mountain pass watching myself as Pan from third person, bird's eye.  I pushed boulders down the mountain the block a road the humans built, and to scare them.  They came in covered wagons.  I didn't trust them.  I roared, and swung around my goat head, with huge curling sheep horns. I clenched my fists and stomped the ground, roaring at them.  Shockwaves rippled out from my hooves, and as I raised my arms, spikes of rock shot up from the ground.  The wagons were tilting because the cracked earth.  
I turned away, grunting.  As I walked, I magically made the trees and bushes grow at super speed to the trail using hand movements waving my hands from the ground to the sky.
Then, a group of archers that had been hiding in the forest ambused me, they all stood up instantly.
"None of you are real!" I bellowed, and swung my arm, palm facing downward, as if I was cutting them all in half, and all that was left was the smoldering bottom halves of their bodies. I was back in first person at this point.

I stopped, and opened my palm, looking at it.  I made a little fireball hover in my palm.  I decided to test my leaping ability. At this point I began to lose dream stability, so I decided to start writing, "I am dreaming," again.  I kept making myself/Pan write I am dreaming all over the place. It was like magical graffiti. I wrote in on the ground with rocks, I burned the ground with a beam of light from my third eye, then I got bored, and began burning the words in the air on clear wood.  I began to lose stability, but I wanted to test my jumping, so I began to forget about writing, "I am dreaming."
I bounded up the side of the mountain.  Every time I landed, it was as easy as taking a step.  At this point I began to wake up, so, I just laid there, and didn't move.  I _had_ to itch my ear. I couldn't help it.  After a while, I began to feel this dark wave over my body. I tried to imagine what the Hanging Gardens must've looked like. Then I saw Pan bounding around in my mind.  He was taunting me. "You want to see the Hanging Gardens?  You want to see the Hanging Gardens?" Around this time, I began to slip back into a dream.  Pan was jumping around on a terraced square mound of earth with some water going around it.  It was kind of blurry.  He kept taunting me.  "You want to see the Hanging Gardens? Blam! You just did.  Boring, huh?" I felt annoyed with Pan, because I agreed with him. I felt like I wasn't going to get to see them very well because I thought they were boring, and that annoyed me about myself.  So, I decided to make Pan/Me write "I am dreaming," again. I continued the count backwards where I left off, promising myself, if I hit 50, I would get up, and hopefully it would be an FA. I sat down in the desert at night and wrote on the ground with fire from my mind.
http://ertacaltinoz.deviantart.com/a...bylon-98315699
*EDIT: I actually found a picture of Pan at the Hanging Gardens of Babylon!*
I saw the Hanging Gardens suddenly, and forgot about Pan.  It was like a living green pyramid rising up out of the ground. It was like I was seeing the entire history of it, from the time of it's completion, to the time it disappeared. It was built far away from the city, not fed by irrigation from a river, but by an underwater spring.  In order to see it, you had to ride horses to get there.  The desert was so barren, and the Gardens so far, you would die if you tried walking from the city.   The built an artesian well high in the air, and then built the Hanging Gardens around that. I kept asking questions in my mind, and they kept gettinng answered.  
At the top of the Gardens were four huge date palms.  There were trellises with vines hanging down between the palm trees.  There were as many different species of plants that could thrive in an oasis as possible. There were terraced levels.  The structure was built of stone, and then covered with earth.  Birds started coming to roost in the trees and drink water.  
There were waterfalls running down the sides into little streams.  
There were guardians of the Gardens that lived in round mud huts around the gardens.  They were excellent horsemen, soldiers, and botanists.  They took care of the gardens, and guarded it also. Only the king and queen and the guardians were allowed to eat the food grown there.  Some of the guardians' food was brought to them.  The guardians also had excellent sight.
Two kinds of monkeys lived in the Gardens: some arboreal type, and babboons. Only the babboons ventured out into the desert plain, and ate lizards and things.
They had an elephant there on the top, to be the guardian spirit of the Gardens, and to impress the queen.  There were daily shipments of food to feed the elephant, so it wouldn't eat the Gardens.  It was a shy female elephant, with a sweet demeanor.  It got lonely and died.  The queen felt sorry for it. It was her friend.  They brought a lion that had been raised by humans from a cub.  It would hunt wild desert donkeys for food, and gazelles, then come back to the Gardens to sleep.  The lion's roar scared away invaders.  The queen didn't play with the lion like the guardians did.  She would only pat its head, and tell it that it was a good boy.
The inside of the pyramid was hollow. Beams of light poured in through holes in the pyramid with them facing west and east, going up the sides of the pyramind. As the sun rose and set, there would always be sunlight in the room. The sunbeams were reflected all around the room with mirrors of metal.  In the center was a huge diamond. The queen was the only one allowed in that room. She would do magic in it.
The water would flow up four pipes going up the sides of the pyramid to to the top center of the Gardens.  The stone pipes were hidden, being covered with earth.
The queen would scry with a dish of water.
The queen died, curled up around the great diamond, and the Gardens became her tomb.  The Gardens were abandoned.  Roots grew into the stone pipes breaking them.  All the plants died, as the spring went its own way.  The desert covered the Gardens, and now an oasis sits there. 
After I woke up, I felt like I had really been there, and I was getting my questions answered in an amazing way, so I kept asking questions. I saw these images in my head after waking. It felt like I was remembering.The queen and her guards would ride the fastest desert horses to get there in one night from the city.  She would only ride horses, and only in one night, so the guardians of the Gardens would recognize that it was her from a distance, since the nomads always used camels. The guards would never allow people on camels to get near to the Gardens. 

The location of The Gardens was kept secret from the Babylonians, but the nomads knew where they were.  If anyone came close, they would ring bells and blow horns to sound the alarm.  The watchmen would blow the horns and ring the bells signalling different things, like how threatening the people approaching were, how far away, the number, the direction they were, and such, so that if a guardian was asleep at the time, he could have everything figured out by the time he got suited up, and the people approaching had no idea there were coded signals.  The guardians would ride out to them on horseback, and order them to flee the area.  They had megaphones facing each cardinal direction with which they would warn people. If they did not start running their steeds away, the Guardians would kill them. There were two types of Guardians. One type would wield a bow-and-arrow and a dagger, and the other would wield a spear and a sword.  The spearmen would charge in a line straight at the enemy, and the archers would take the flanks, angling toward the enemy.  As soon as the archers got within range, their horses would all stop instantly, then they would fire over the enemy as the spearmen held out their spears like lances.  This was only a threat and a distraction, as they almost always launched their spears, then charged into the fray, swords drawn.  After the archers fired all their arrows, if the battle was still going on, the would ride up on other horsemen, or men on camels from behind, and climb on to their steed, and slit their throats.  The archers were highly agile, and could leap from standing on one horse, on to the back of another, slitting riders' throats with their daggers.  The archers were wiry, strong fast men, with horses that could stop and turn on a dime.  They would zigzag and fire from a moving horse sometimes to confuse the enemy.  The spearmen were big men on a large breed of horse only used in the military.  These men had heavier armor, as did their horses.  These horses had metal blades on their hooves to trample men on foot, and they were trained to do it. The horses also had metal horns strapped over their foreheads, but this was mostly for intimidation, since horses don't have a butting instinct.  The intimidation worked.  Attackers thought they were being charged by men riding unicorns.
The Guardians rarely met their match, but there were always stateless raiders wandering about the desert that didn't want to work for a living who were a constant threat.

----------


## Baron Samedi

26.08.2009Task of the Month, August 2009 (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember how I became lucid, but I was at my favorite club, and I asked my friend, this pretty woman, C., who was standing behind the bar, "How does it feel to be a character in my dream?" She smiled a benign smile like she always does.  She said, "It feels fine."  I wasn't satisfied with this answer as a I have asked DC's this repeatedly, and gotten similar answers. I told her, "Look, I know I am dreaming, and I know you are a character in my dream, so I want you to tell me, what are your thoughts?"
She said, "Well, I am you, so your thoughts are my thoughts."
I asked her, "Do you have feelings? emotions?"
"Your emotions are my emotions," she replied. 
I still wasn't satisfied.  "Well, do you live your own life?" 
"Of course," she answered, "I'm living it right now."
"What about when I'm not dreaming? Where do you go? Are you alive then?"
"I go into your subconcious, and live there."  She seemed sweetly amused that I already didn't know the answer to the questions.
I think this is the longest conversation I have ever had with a dream character, because I usually get bored of conversations.  Oftentimes, they just speak gibberish.

----------


## Baron Samedi

27.08.2009Do Not Resist (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on a street in a generic surburban neighborhood.  It felt like an '80's movie set. A security guard ran out and tackled me. He got on top of me, and began shouting, "Do not resist! Do not resist!"  
I thought, "Fuck, if I do not resist, the cops are going to come and arrest me _again_. Fuck that!"
I broke his hold on me, and punched him in the face.  Then I thought, "Wait a minute. This already happened to me_._ _I am dreaming_!" I started stomping on his ribs, crushing his ribcage. I screamed at him, "You aren't even real, you worthless dream character!"  Then, I stomped on his face, crushing his skull.  His skin became like foam rubber.  His blood was like dark red jello. My shoe prints were all in his face.  I felt satisfied.
I got arrested for graffiti a couple months ago, and I got tackled and choked by security guards.  This dream felt great.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This dream is the one that got me interested in finding an online lucid dreaming forum.  I had this dream about a week and a half ago.
21.08.2009Anti-Gravity (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I have been practicing looking at my hands during the day for a RC. I say when I do it, "Look at your hands. This is a dream."  I don't remember all the details of this dream because I didn't write it down right away. I had this dream a few days ago. 

I don't remember where I was, or the situation, but I had a lucid epiphany.  To make sure, I said, "Look at your hands, you are dreaming."  My hands looked normal, but I could tell I was in a dream for some reason. I decided to go flying. I crouched down, and leapt out with my hands in front of me, as if I was doing a barefoot bodysurfing take-off.  I flew away. I felt my lucidity waning because I was so exhilirated by the flight, so I did another RC. I had to keep doing RC's every so many seconds, but it was the longest lucid dream I have ever had.  I kept practicing taking off and flying.  I flew outside.  It was night outside, and I was in a forest.

Oftentimes when I have flying dreams, I end up uncontrollably rocketing toward the sky.  It's like I am being repelled by gravity.  The further I get away from earth, the faster I go.  I usually try and fly back down, but instead lose control, drop like a rock, and wake up because of the fear.  But, since I was lucid, I was unafraid.  
I felt myself being rocketed toward the sky.I told myself, "Look at your hands, this is a dream. Keep flying." I put my arms down at my sides and looked forward, which is another bodysurfing position. I flew up past the atmosphere. I saw beautiful stars, planets, galaxies, the sun. I was so amazed by the beauty, I lost lucidity. I thought to myself, "Wow, there is so much life in outer space." As I gazed around fascinated by the celestial bodies, my vision "smeared", everything became streaks, and I woke up.
This was a very significant dream, because I was able to maintain lucidity for a prolonged period by doing frequent RC's.  I would like to be able to maintain lucidity for a long time by doing only one RC though.I love this dream journal software program by the way! It rocks.

----------


## Baron Samedi

31.05.2008Soul Scream (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

May 31, 2008, 11:41 AM  

	Last night I had an interesting conversation about lucid dreaming, psychedelics, and shamanistic elements of hallucinogens, and the reality of the spirit world.  This coquettish woman told me that she learned from a White mans book who had experiences with Indian shamans in Mexico, that the shaman would tell him to always look at his hands in his dreams to become lucid.  This morning I woke up, went home, read some of The Dark Nights of the Soul particularly about Hekate, embracing our dark side, realizing that times of darkness in our lives are as natural as night and day, seasons, and tides.  Then, I went to sleep again.
I dreamed that I was watching some Vietnam war movie.  It was a movie made in the 90s, something like Full Metal Jacket, or Platoon.  The funny thing about Platoon is its my (ex)-wifes favorite war movie, but I have never seen the whole thing. (Note: I was going through divorce at the time of this writing.)  But, when I watched it, it was more like I was floating above the action of the movie, maybe having an out-of-body experience. 
	I was in the United States, somewhere in New England.  It appeared to be a college during autumn.  I was suddenly outside back in fisrt person.  It seemed as if it was a Saturday, for the campus was sparsely populated.  There was a couple walking arm in arm down a bike path, enjoying the leaves and the wind.  I saw a vaguely masculine blur on a bicycle go by, and some blond girl in glasses was chasing him on her bike, laughing, her ponytail blowing in the wind like a mares mane. She was a plain Jane, yet I was jealous.  Not because I wanted her, but jealous of their couple-happiness.  I said in my head, I hate this dream!  I hated being jealous, I hated being sad, I hated being alone, I hated being in New England, I hated the cold wet weather sticking to my bones.  At that point, I realized it was a dream, and I became lucid.  I screamed.  I did not necessarily want to wake up, as is my usual motive for screaming in a dream, but I had been wanting to unleash a primal scream for quite some time, but I had not because I have not allowed myself to admit that for some reason.  I think maybe because I dont want to admit how deeply sad and severely angry I am.  
	So, I threw my head back, and screamed.
	I screamed like a savage.  I screamed like an ancient Pict jumping on the spear of a Roman invader.  I screamed like a young initiate enduring a tortuous rite of passage into manhood.  I screamed like a man betrayed by his wife.  I screamed, and my ancestors screamed with me.  The shamans, the conquerors, the barbarians, the slaves, screamed with me.  I could feel my lungs shredding my vocal cords.  I could feel my throat getting hoarse.  I could feel my brain rattling in my skull.  I could feel my scream resonating in my chest. I placed my hands on my face and my neck, and my screams were vibrating my hands.  My fingers curled with tension.  I felt like the man in the painting looking at the mushroom cloud, knowing he had only seconds to live.  I knew I must be screaming in my bed in real life, but I didnt care.  This scream had been welling up in me for months, or even years.  I screamed because I am full of a dark, quiet rage.  I screamed.
	I screamed, and the sky turned a shade of deep amethyst.  
	I flew up above the trees.
	I saw a bright light on the horizon, which I flew toward, but was blown back by a hot wind, as if it was from the desert. There was some kind of cloud obscuring my view of the light.  I thought the light could be the sun, or a nuclear bomb blast, but I did not care.  I wanted to go to it.  The light disappeared.  I swooped down, skimming the orange treetops, and I woke up.  My mouth felt dry, but my throat felt no pain.  Six other people in the house remained undisturbed.  I did not scream, in real life yet those screams after screams were the most passionate and primeval ever unleashed from the depths of my being.

----------


## Baron Samedi

30.08.2009In Which I Visit My Spirit Guide's Planet (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember at what point I became lucid. I went to sleep with the intention of seeing Koomo's planet.  I went to sleep trying to WILD, but this had to have been a DILD because I woke up on the middle of the night.  Koomo is one of my spirit guides.  He lives on another planet where the dominant species evolved from bats. He is my spirit guide when he dreams, and vice versa.  He has dark, almost black skin, two arms, two legs, is covered with fine brown hair, is wiry, slanted eyes, high cheekbones, a pointy nose and chin, and pointed ears. His race has long fingers and toes.  His race has evolved to have no wings.  I saw a series of scenes, and learned from them. I will write the scene in italics.


Koomo showed me some of his past in images.  
*Scene 1) Childhood
*_Koomo is a child running down a city street.  The city is grey and bombed out.  There are soldiers with orange gliders in the sky.  They have jets so they can also fly upwards also.  The soldiers fire a rocket at the street.  Koomo hears the rocket being launched, and runs faster.  He trips, and somersaults into a building as the rocket explodes. He hides behind a wall breathing hard.  He is alone. _ His planet or at the least the part where he lives erupted into a civil war when he was a child.  The rebel faction lives amongst the the dominant faction. 

*Scene 2) Birth
*_Koomo is born, and his little baby body is covered by his leathery wings. For a second they don't know what the wings are, until he unfolds then and starts crying.  Everyone in the room is amazed and worried.  Some people are even afraid of him for a second even though he's a baby._
Koomo was born with wings, an evolutionary throwback.  It would be like if one of us was born with a prehensile tail.  His parents hid his wings because the society would think that he was a lesser evolved form, as we would think of an ape-man.  He would secretly fly at night in the woods by himself.

*Scene 3) Fighting in the War*
_Koomo is flying over the city wearing armor and wielding a firearm.  His wings are fully exposed. He roars at the the enemy and fires.  The enemy soldiers are afraid when they see his natural wings.  They think he is some kind of missing link or monster.  His wings get shot up.  He growls in anger._
He joined the war, and exposed his wings. The enemy soldiers were afraid of him, just as we would be afraid of an ape-man.  He is more manuverable than the enemy soldiers in flight.  

*Scene 4) Guardian of the Temple*
_Koomo is sitting on the corner on a roof of a wooden temple barely visible from the air.  It is hidden far away from cities in the woods. on a mountain.  He is looking far out, scanning everything in sight. He looks older, and has a sense of wisdom about him. His fur is thin still, but longer.  The wind blows, making ripples across his fur.  He seems quietly fierce. He looks majestic and noble.  The feeling I get from looking at his is the same one I get when I when I see Bengal tigers._
He quit the war to find himself.  He got so lost in the cause, he didn't know who he was.  He got tired of hiding his wings, and he got tired of being treated like a freak if he exposed them.  He joined a hidden temple far away from the city.  Now he flies to the top of the monastery, and sits there guarding it.


Personal Task complete: Visit Koomo's planet

----------


## Baron Samedi

01.09.2009Temple of Artemis (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the edge of a forest looking into a bog with Pan at The Temple of Artemis of Ephesus.  It was night. The temple was dark, and looked mysterious.  There were will'o'wisps floating about. The temple looked black and was enshrouded in mist, and had torches about it, lighting it.
I forgot about this dream, which I had a couple days ago, but when I tried to WILD back to the temple, I was right back in it.
There had been a disembodied voice, a narrator, speaking about the temple as if I was watching a documentary.  This voice turned into a gnome with red wooly hair, a short beard, and no moustache.  He was small, about maybe three feet high, and had short legs and arms, and small fat hands.  He had large eyes, and a silly grin on his. face.  Pan was on my left, and the gnome was on the other side.
The dream began to lose stability. 
I focused on looking at the temple. It became blurry.  I wanted to go to it.  I became Pan, and the dream began to gain stability again.  I looked down at the mud, and touched the trees.
I looked at the temple, and a giant marble foot came down from the sky and smashed it.
I began to wake up, but I didn't like that ending. I wanted to go inside.  
I reentered the dream.  I transformed into a frog to jump across the bog, but the dream began to lose stability as I tried to stay in my frog body. I kept sliding out of it into third person, and then I wasn't sure if the frog was me.  I felt like the gnome was encouraging me to walk on water telepathically.

I turned back into Pan, and was at the edge of the forest again.  The gnome looked up at me, smiling.  I decided I could walk on water, being a god, though my great hooves sunk into the mire.  So, I ran right across the water to the steps leading up to the temple.  Now, the temple seemed white, though still shadowy.  It was sitting on a mound of earth about maybe 8 or 9 feet high, gently sloping up toward the temple. 

I walked up the temple steps.  I walk past great pillars into the temple.  I saw a white marble statue that was about twelve to fourteen feet high from its base on a pedestal that was about five feet high.  Artemis had many breasts, and was holding a staff in her left hand.  She was wearing necklaces, bracelets, and something on her head.  She had a type of skirt on.  

I saw a meteorite sitting on an iron pedestal.  That isn't the right word, but I can't think of what to call it.  Anyway, the rock was oblong, and about 5 feet across.  I could feel power coming out of the rock.  It didn't really seem to have anything to do with Artemis.

I didn't have much time to look at the statue, before a beautiful priestess ran out from the shadows wearing a gossamer white and gold robe, with a gold circlet in her hair shaped like stars.
 She was pale, and had silver hair.  She looked like an elf.  She was wearing bangles on her wrists, and had a necklace with a teardrop shaped pendant on it.  She threw her arms around me, and started kissing me.  I wrapped my arms around her and kissed her back.  She climbed up on me, and slid down my manhood.  I was so shocked by how real it felt, I woke up.

Often times it's because of the intense emotion of a moment that I wake up.  I am trying to learn not to be too amazed by anything in life, so I will react less, in general.  I still want to appreciate moments in life, but not be so amazed I forget to appreciate the moment, and take it all in.

This was the first time I was able to re-enter a dream I had the night before. This was also the first time I forgot a dream, then remembered it the next night.  I think that leprechaun like gnome is a dream guide.

Wow, I just realized the priestess was Selene, the moon goddess.
_And this is the part where you think I'm crazy. That's okay.  I think you're crazy, too._
Selene is the name of a spirit, a lover of mine from a past life.  She shared space with my ex-wife since my ex has kind of a proto-soul.  She inhabited my ex to be with me, then she left.  That was the same time my wife and I fell out of love with each other.  

Dream goals accomplished:
*Visit Temple of Artemis*
Meet a dream guide
Walk on Water

----------


## Baron Samedi

02.09.2009In which I meet Morpheus, the god of dreams (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Since I have been able to easily transform into Pan, and Selene, the moon goddess, appeared in the Temple of Artemis to make love to me, I thought it would be cool to try and meet Morpheus, the god of dreams, and add another chapter to my Greek epic series of dreams. I got the idea from Endymion. Thanks for the inspiration, bro'!  
I used the music induction, and it worked really well.  It became a soundtrack to my dream, and I could hear the voice saying, "this is a dream," keeping me lucid.  When the music became silent, the dream would begin to fade.  I tried this with music once before, but I had it playing too quietly that time.

I decided I would become Pan. I was on the edge of a half-dead swamp.  It was a creepy slimpy place.  The trees were all dead or half-dead, black and gnarled.  Moss hung from their branches and blew in the wind like half-decomposed rags still clinging to the corpse of someone hung from a tree, and left to rot.  A greenish slime grew over everything, turning black like mold when dead.

In front of me was a narrow stone bridge over a chasm.  On the other side of the bridge was a great wrought iron gate, about maybe thirty feet high, with spikes at the top.http://sameer.deviantart.com/art/gat...rpheus-3154290  The gate looked ancient, and was leaning on its hinges.  It looked like it hadn't been opened for decades or centuries, but was still very strong.  The gate was right up against the edge of the bridge, so you had to stand on the bridge as the gate opened to go inside.  

The bridge looked weak and dangerous.

There were two giant slimy monsters on each side of the gate, black and bulbous. Imagine a worm that is shaped like a sphere.  They were covered in different sized eyes, and had little mouths ringed with tiny sharp teeth.  They pulsed, and made disgusting slurping noises.  I ignored them to weaken them.

I didn't want to cross the bridge, for fear it might collapse under me. I wanted the gate to be opened first.

I stood at the edge of the bridge, and bellowed, "Morpheus! Morpheus, open the gate!"  Hollow laughter echoed all around me.  I got angry and stomped on the ground, sending a shockwave forward, destroying the bridge.  It fell into the chasm. I started to float across the chasm toward the gate.  The chasm was filled with writhing pale white worms, about the size of a child's leg, like great parasites. The reached up and grabbed me, and pulled me down into them, up to my waist.  They were crawling all over my legs, and were beginning to creep up my torso.

"This is a dream. Therefore I feel no pain."  (I told myself this, because sometimes I actually feel pain in dreams.)  "Morpheus!" I screamed angrily.  I was hoping the worms would stop or disappear, but they did not let go.  "I can fly, even as Pan," I told myself.  With a roar, I shot straight up into the air, breaking the worms' grip on me.

I hovered in a standing position. I saw the castle of the Lord of Dreams in the distance, the base shrouded in mist.  It was huge, towering hundreds of feet into the sky, built of obsidian, and each tower was a great spike.

http://hideyoshi.deviantart.com/art/...stle-122173357

The bird in the song became a little zombie songbird watching me from a tree. I felt like it was amused at the worms attacking me.  It seemed to be mocking me with its song.  Just then, dozens of tiny zombie songbirds came at me from all directions, landing on me, and tearing into my flesh.  "This is a dream, I feel no pain." I had to remind myself again.

I transformed into a giant fly.  My exoskeleton was too hard for them to penetrate.  The birds fell off me, no longer able to maintain their grip.  I then transformed into a honeybee, thinking a bee's exoskeleton is harder, just in case the birds came back for a second attack.

Everything looked like a strange kaleidoscope through my bee eyes, and I transformed back into Pan so I had more human like vision. I focused on the castle, and started flying toward it in a vertical position, suddenly the gate was blocking my path.  I felt the presence of the two monsters on my right and left, but I ignored them.  I grabbed the gate, and ripped it off of its hinges, as it dug into my flesh to punish me for my impudence.

I began flying toward the castle again.  As I flew, the castle maintained its distance.  "Morpheus! I demand to see you!"

The music stopped. The castle disappeared.  Everything disappeared, including my body.  I was floating in a great white void.  I went into third person to see myself, and all I could see was my soul, a faint flame, and white everywhere, no shadows, no colors, no shapes.  The void frightened me, and then I reminded myself it was a dream.

Morpheus then appeared.  He was a tall pale bald man with large bushy black eyebrows, and tiny piercing icy bue eyes, in a long dark robe, purple and black.  There were spikes coming up out of his shoulders like armor. He looked at me sternly, then began walking without saying a word.  I fell into step next to him, then his appearance changed to Morpheus from The Matrix, then, dozens and dozens of different random people like the Scramble Suit in A Scanner Darkly.

He stopped. The music changed, or started up again, and beautiful vines grew and swirled around us on the ground.  Grass, bushes and trees grew up around us, and animals began to inhabit the forest.  I tried to remember questions I wanted to ask him.

He spoke first.  "I, together with my brothers, create every dream and every nightmare for you.  We are beauty, and ugliness, ecstasy and pain.  We are everything you love, and everything you seek to destroy."

The dream started to lose clarity at this point, so I stared down at my arms. I had large hairy Pan arms. I kept staring at my arms until the skin looked very real.

He looked at me staring down at my arms, and was amused.  Suddenly, we were in a room in his castle.  It looked like a wizard's study.  He was sitting in a chair on a short pedestal, maybe four inches off of the ground.  Strewn about the room were many books.  The walls were lined with bookshelves, and there were books on the tables.  There was a huge globe next to him, a huge stone sphere which was a pale translucent green, with a thread fo gold going through it.  I kneeled down to look at the globe, fascinated by its beauty.  There were various strange magical odds and ends, but I didn't pay much attention to them, for the face of Morpheus kept changing still, but his clothes no longer did.  Suddenly his appearance stopped changing, and he looked like a stern wizard again. I tried to remember my questions.

"Who are you?" I asked.

"I am everyone you ever have met and everyone you ever will meet in a dream. I am you. I am everyone and no one at the same time."

"How do I stay lucid longer?"

He paused, and chuckled.  "You already know, or you will know, or you have known all your life."  Then, I felt him communicating telepathically to me: _You are lucid right now.  You know this is a dream.  You know what you need to do.  You don't need to ask me anything. You already have the answer, for I am you, O great Pan._ (The phrase "O great Pan," he said sarcastically, as if he knew I wasn't Pan himself, but only me becoming Pan in my dreams. Of course he would know that I was not Pan, him being me.) I couldn't think of any more questions, and the dream ended.
Personal dream goals accomplished:
Meet Morpheus, god of dreams
Fly in a vertical position

Powers exercised:
transforming into Pan
transforming into other animals
super strength
flight
shockwaves

----------


## Baron Samedi

04.09.2009AP - Healing (An Astral Journey)

NON-DREAM DREAM ASTRAL PROJECTION

This is an experiment I tried in order to help heal a friend's eyes.  She had snapped herself in both open eyes with a large exercise rubberband.  I feel a strong affection for this woman, though I have not acted on it, because I am a poor man, and I can't afford to take a woman out, but I am okay with that for now.  The reason I note this is because I believe healing energies based on love will be most powerful.
Firstly, I asked her in a text if I could do an experiment and try to heal her eyes from a lucid dream.  She said, "Ok."
As I was falling asleep, I thought about my friend, R., who's dream I had viewed so many years ago, and freaked her out.  I didn't know what would happen if I tried this with L.  She told me she had attended a lucid dreaming workshop a couple years ago, and her dreams for two nights were so intense that she didn't fully get into the workshop.  I feel like she is very psychic though she doesn't talk about it, and she might be able to see me in her dream.  I didn't want her to feel invaded. 
So, I decided to try and send healing energies as I was doing a sitting meditation. I visualized sparkling red energy flowing in an arch out of me, and across the mountains to the valley she she lives in, but I felt like I couldn't focus my energy that far away.
I decided to to astral projection instead.  I laid down in bed, and focused on going into the astral plane.  I didn't want to go to the physical plane because she might've sensed my presence in the room, like a ghost, which can be very startling for some people.
I floated up and away, and I asked my angel spirit guide to come to me. I asked him/her (he's actually genderless, but told me to call him Michael) to imbue me with angelic energy.  He merged with me, and I felt a white glow of light throughout. 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/a...llin/angel.jpg
I flew across the mountains to her valley.  I focused on her energy signature.  
I saw her energy like a human nervous system.  There were green and gold sparkly lights moving through her, and her eyes were glowing red, pulsing.  
I stood by her head, and placed my hands over her eyes, and asked for healing energies to flow through me. I raised one hand toward the cosmos, and first red, then green and gold light flowed down into her eyes.  Then, I floated through her, like water flowing over fruit in a colander, and passed through, to leave the healing energy of my angel on her.  
Then, I returned to my body.  I wondered if I had helped.  I decided to go to sleep.  The next day she told me the whole story of what happened with her injury. I had only known she hurt her eyes.  She went to the eye doctor the day she was injured.  Her vision was blurred, especially in the right eye, and she lost some pigment.  She went home, practiced some chi gong, and went to sleep.  (This is when I did the above.)  The next day, her eyes felt better. She visited the eye doctor, and he was surprised that she had healed so fast.
I may or may not have helped. She is in very good health, so I can't really tell, but I'd like to do more experiments like this.

----------


## Baron Samedi

04.09.2009AP - base desires (An Astral Journey from Sleep)

NON-AP NON-LUCID AP LUCID AP

I am writing this in my dream journal for I believe that astral projection and dreams though different, are so similar this is the best place to record my AP experiences.  This may have been induced by me practicing AP recently, posting about it, and thinking about it. Also, I attempted to fall asleep in a dream yoga position, but I couldn't.  

FA

I stand up, to get out of bed.  I have a certain feeling that I only do when I AP.  It feels like though I am in the present, and in reality, my body is weightless.  I do an AP RC, which for me is levitating/flying.  I float up off of the floor.  "Aha! I am astral projecting! Cool!"  I floated through my window into the air, hovering about 12 feet above the sidewalk outside my bedroom window.  There had been a drunk man talking and laughing to himself across the street earlier that I had been watching before I went to sleep.  I wanted to make sure he was not going to be violent.  He seemed harmless, so I let him be. I decided to check if that man was still there.  I saw a man (I couldn't tell if it was him, because I didn't get a good look at him in the first place, since it was dark) walking away from the place on the sidewalk where he had been talking to himself before I went to sleep.  I watched him leave my neighborhood.  
I lost a little control, and I felt myself floating around directionlessly. I focused on a water meter cover on the sidewalk to connect and ground myself.  After I felt I had more control, I wondered what to do.  I thought about spying on a hot married female neighbor of mine.  I had been horny when I went to bed.  For some reason, whenever I AP from my sleep, and become aware, I always want to see if I can see naked chicks.  
I felt a little guilty, but I decided to go for it anyway, telling myself no one would ever know anyway.  Then, I realized she's probably sleeping, which would be very boring.  I looked around for a house with a light on, hoping to find some hot chick to watch take a shower.  Everything quickly turned back, and I went into a dreamless sleep.

I think my Higher Self always prevents me from seeing this because it's wrong.  I am a single man. I haven't had sex in about six months.  

Lessons learned: 
Strive for higher vibration acts when astral projection.  
Have a specific goal of either exploration, learning, or helping.
Ignore base desires when AP'ing or you will lose your projection.

----------


## Baron Samedi

21.08.2009September 2009 Task Attempt #3 (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Lucidity: 10/10
Clarity: 9/10
Length: short

I don't remember what the dream sign was, I don't even remember the setting at the moment, but I said, "I am lucid!"  I was at my pastor's house from when I was a kid. I was standing in the parking lot of the townhouse complex.  I walked on to the patio.  I said, "I am lucid!" again.  I had very strong lucidity at this point, I would say 10/10.  I actually felt like I was completely awake.  I thought, "Wow, this dream is is so clear, and I haven't woken up. Cool!"
Then, I rubbed my hands together to increase clarity.  I started touching things; a table, a chair, an umbrella, a wooden fence, and the ground.  I stared at the ground, and looked at all the details. This made the clarity go all the way up about 9/10.  Every time I touched something, I said, "Iam lucid!"  I felt such joy and power.
I looked into the house, and I saw some people through the sliding glass door.  They appeared to be naked women.  "Hmm, I wonder if I can actually touch them. I wonder if it will feel real?"
I walked to the sliding glass door.  I looked at the glass. I decided to try and walk through it.  Bloop! It felt like walking through a soap bubble pane.  It was exactly like the cartoon where Mickey Mouse goes to Wonderland.  When I got to the other side, there was a sexy nude Caucasian girl in front of me.

_redacted_

 Then the dream slowly faded to black.

I don't think I needed to let the dream fade, but I just accepted that it was over. I think I could've linked to another dream, or tried to maintain lucidity even as the dream faded.

*Personal Goals Accomplished:*
Increase Clarity 
Increase Tactile sense
*
Personal Dream Goals nearing accomplished:*
Walk through a mirror
Have sex in a dream
*
Task of the month: The tree thing*
Total miss!

*Lessons learned:*
-I have to constantly remind myself that I am dreaming in order to maintain lucidity, for some reason, at least for now.

-Rubbing your hands together is an awesome way to solidify a dream, as is touching things, and staring at something simple, like the ground.  I am going to try and stop and take it all in next time.

-I_ can_ have realistic sex dreams. 

- I should practice dream linking when the scene fades to black. I am going to try the rope trick.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Haha, I had to have a look after you mentioned the sex LD in the task of the month.

I have my dream journal rss fed to my facebook notes, so my friends can read them.  So it was interesting to see how you managed it. Thanks for the picture  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Haha, I had to have a look after you mentioned the sex LD in the task of the month.
> 
> I have my dream journal rss fed to my facebook notes, so my friends can read them.  So it was interesting to see how you managed it. Thanks for the picture



Yaay! My first reply to my dream journal! I'd like some of my friends to read some of my dreams, but not all... Like I have one where I engaged in autofellatio.  Weird!  I'd rather just be anonymous about that.  ::lol::

----------


## Raven Knight

> 04.09.2009AP - Healing (An Astral Journey)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM ASTRAL PROJECTION
> 
> This is an experiment I tried in order to help heal a friend's eyes.  She had snapped herself in both open eyes with a large exercise rubberband.  I feel a strong affection for this woman, though I have not acted on it, because I am a poor man, and I can't afford to take a woman out, but I am okay with that for now.  The reason I note this is because I believe healing energies based on love will be most powerful.
> Firstly, I asked her in a text if I could do an experiment and try to heal her eyes from a lucid dream.  She said, "Ok."
> As I was falling asleep, I thought about my friend, R., who's dream I had viewed so many years ago, and freaked her out.  I didn't know what would happen if I tried this with L.  She told me she had attended a lucid dreaming workshop a couple years ago, and her dreams for two nights were so intense that she didn't fully get into the workshop.  I feel like she is very psychic though she doesn't talk about it, and she might be able to see me in her dream.  I didn't want her to feel invaded. 
> So, I decided to try and send healing energies as I was doing a sitting meditation. I visualized sparkling red energy flowing in an arch out of me, and across the mountains to the valley she she lives in, but I felt like I couldn't focus my energy that far away.
> I decided to to astral projection instead.  I laid down in bed, and focused on going into the astral plane.  I didn't want to go to the physical plane because she might've sensed my presence in the room, like a ghost, which can be very startling for some people.
> ...



I have a sick friend I have also tried to heal through my dreams.  I haven't had as much success as you had here.  That is amazing!   ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Well, I don't know if I had success or not, but I think I may have helped.  I say keep trying with your friend anyway.  It can't hurt!

----------


## endymion

Wow, Nomad...
Your Morpheus dream was honestly one of the most amazing dreams I have ever read. Way better than my paltry attempts. I am so jealous of your ability to transform into basically whatever you want at will. Do you have a particular technique you use to achieve this? It sounds like when you were a fly, you could see as a fly sees (many eyes/greater range than a human). Is this true? 

Do you have any idea how long the dream was? If it was as long as it seems to me, I can only imagine how epic your dreams will be when you start taking supplements. 

I have a suggestion that you may or may not be aware of: approaching "negative entities" (such as the zombie songbirds or the worms) by asking them, "who are you?" and/or giving them a hug or something. Basically show them that you're friendly and not afraid of them. This was a big part of the "overcoming nightmares" section in Stephen LaBerge's _Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming_.

Keep up the good work man - I look forward to reading your journal regularly from now on  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow, Nomad...
> Your Morpheus dream was honestly one of the most amazing dreams I have ever read. Way better than my paltry attempts. I am so jealous of your ability to transform into basically whatever you want at will. Do you have a particular technique you use to achieve this? It sounds like when you were a fly, you could see as a fly sees (many eyes/greater range than a human). Is this true? 
> 
> Do you have any idea how long the dream was? If it was as long as it seems to me, I can only imagine how epic your dreams will be when you start taking supplements. 
> 
> I have a suggestion that you may or may not be aware of: approaching "negative entities" (such as the zombie songbirds or the worms) by asking them, "who are you?" and/or giving them a hug or something. Basically show them that you're friendly and not afraid of them. This was a big part of the "overcoming nightmares" section in Stephen LaBerge's _Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming_.
> 
> Keep up the good work man - I look forward to reading your journal regularly from now on



That is the first time I transformed into a fly.  Once when I was playing didjeridoo with my eyes closed, I went into The Dreamtime, and I had insect eyes.  We all have different powers, based on the archetypes in our subconscious.  One thing we share is the ancient Greek religion archetypes.

Thanks for the suggestion.  I will try that next time before I get pissed and kill someone in a lucid dream.  I think the first part of the dream was like a nightmare, and the second part a pleasant dream.  I like my fantastic nightmarish adventures, for even when non-lucid, I am semi-lucid because of the unreal nature of the "nightmare", so I am never really afraid.  My true nightmares are simple realistic dreams with no lucidity, like still being married to my ex-wife.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Drugs: Cannabis, two rebreathed bong rips
Music: Psy Trance
Position: Shavasana
Lucidity: 9/10
Clarity: 3/10 to 8/10 varying greatly

09.09.2009In Which I Visit the Statue of Zeus, and Do Leaf Magic (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I can't remember the beginning... oh well.

I am Pan.  I have the head and legs of a goat, the horns of a ram, and the torso of a man.  I am the god of the forest and nature.  I flew through space, and landed on the moon.  There were ghost images floating all over the moon.  "Holy shit, there are a lot of people here," I thought.  

I saw someone I was looking for.  I was me again.  She looked like color of rose quartz, and I was a pale green spirit.  She grabbed my hands, and said, "I found you."  The dream began to fade to black.

I said, "I am in space."  I looked around at the stars.  I kept looking at them. I said, "Increase clarity," which made it worse.  I relaxed and just looked around.  After a few minutes, I could see again,and  I made it back to the moon.  I called someone's name.  I couldn't find her. I decided to just have fun on the moon.  I bounded around the moon.  

I felt a sentient sadness under my hooves.  I stopped.  I felt creatures talking to me in pictures, under the ground. I floated down into the grey soil.  The creatures showed me how they used to be.  Suddenly I was one of them, a strange multi-colored worm, with a giant grin on my worm face, with many large flat teeth.  I was sliding through cracks in the rocks with ease and speed.  As the beats went, the colors of my body pulsed with rainbow glows.  I went back into me, and the creatures showed me that they all died eaons ago, as they all tried to make it to the surface.  Somehow they lost what little water they had.  Now there are some dormant organisms at the center of the moon, waiting for water.  

A tower sprung up out of the moon.  A huge man-made communcation tower the size of skyscraper.  The creatures began growing on it until it was completely covered.  Now they looked like algae.  The creatures told me they were protecting the tower, and their bodies were altering the waves going out of the tower adding a biological harmonic to it.  I grabbed the ladder rungs on the tower, and climbed it.  I spun around, and looked at the earth.

I jumped off the tower, and flew down to earth, arms at my sides.  I became transparent.  Streaks came off of me.  I landed on earth in a forest, and shockwaves came out from my hooves, blowing leaves off the trees.  The leaves suddenly froze in the air, as I squatted.  As I leapt into outer space, I spun around, and pointed my hands at the earth.  The leaves swirled around and landed on the trees.  

I landed back on the moon, and jumped back and forth between the earth and moon in a few seconds in each leap.  I jumped off the moon, and flew back to the earth again.  I landed in a forest.  I took a huge inhale, and turned my head sucking all the leaves off  of the trees into my mouth in a cone shape in front of me.  My cheeks puffed out like a chipmunk.  With a godly exhale, I blew all the leaves back on the trees again.

I jumped up in the air and hovered about 80 feet above the ground.  I flew forward in a vertical position, and spun around, arms at my sides, clockwise.  I sucked the leaves off of trees in a whirlwind, and then the leaves would land right back where the came off the trees.  I moved my green whirlwind forward faster.  I stuck my arms out at my sides, and made the whirlwind tilt left and right.  

I raised my arms toward the sky, and made another leaf tornado on top of me, so it was an hourglass shape.

I saw some mountains in the distance ahead of me.  I released the leaves, and flew toward the temple of Zeus.  The temple grew larger in my vision as I approached it.  It was sitting on a mound in the foothills of Mount Olympus.  There were no other buildings around it. It was at the edge of the forest.

I ran up the steps, and ran down a great hall.  It was so long, I couldn't see the statue.  The dream clarity started to fade, so I decided to keep running down the hall until the clarity increased again.

The pillars were flying by me, and I enjoyed the feeling of running at breakneck speed.  After a few minutes, I saw the statue of Zeus sitting on a throne in the distance.  I saw a glimmer of white and gold.  Suddenly, he was right before me. A huge pale man, wearing gold robes.  There was a great pool of oil in front of him on fire.  The flames were reflecting off the pale skin of the statue.
I went into third person view at this point.

I saw myself standing before the pool, about 6o feet tall.  Zeus stood up, and we charged at each other, locking grips, leaning over the pool.  We fell into the fiery oil, roaring as we fought.  We wrestled in the forest, flattening trees.

We flew into space, and he turned into a thunderbolt, and I turned into a giant tree.  I kept growing my arms at him, grabbing him, but as he shocked me, my body split apart.  Then, I turned into a great mountain, and absorbed his power.  Then, transformed into a volcano, and built up lava, exploding at him, which had no effect.  Then, I turned my body into water, and all his lightning went right back at him, in a circle. We became a wheel of water and lightning.

I decided to spin to the edge of the universe. We got to a black wall that felt like a bubble pane and went through.  We were between two black bubble panes, and tar like tentacles grabbed at us.  I was afraid. I said, "This is a dream."  Because there was nothing to see, I got bored, and went back.
  We rolled toward the Sun, and decided to challenge him to battle.  He turned me into steam, and laughed.  Then, I became a sun-sized planet, and collided with him. We both exploded.  I zoomed out, and saw reality ripple like it was 2D.  It was the end of the solar system.  A black hole formed, and slowly grew.  Planets and asteroids began pouring into the a dark purple nothingness.

I was afraid. I said, "This is a dream." And I drifted to the black hole.  It was like a great cosmic silent sinkhole.  I let it suck me in.  There were things floating, and disembodied voices, and sounds connected to nothing.  There was existence all around me, but it had all become non-sentient, as if stuck in a non-lucid dream for eons.

The extreme nothingness was intense.  I wondered where I was, and where Zeus was. We appeared like colored spirits. standing mutely.  We had many selves of differing colors, all standing still, transparent, flowing nowhere.
I flew back down to earth, knowing it was still really there, and landed in a forest.  I became a green wyrm, and swam through the earth like a sea serpent.  Then, there were dozens of green wyrms  swimming with me in time to the music, our arches pulsing through the forest.  I created an army of thousands of rabbits, and they all hopped in time to the music, eating all the bushes.  I wanted more destruction.  I swept my arm toward the sky, and an army of locusts shot up flying past my arm.  I slowly marched forward as the locusts swarmed around me, a buzzing devouring storm.  The locusts devoured every green thing, until the surrounding forest was a brown skeleton.

My chest heaved, and I grinned.
Neared Completion: _Create an army of dream warriors of fantastic creatures
_
*Personal Task Completed:* _Hover_
*Personal Task Completed: Become a Water Elemental*
*Monthly Task Completed: Take leaves off a tree, and put them back on
Annual Task Completed: Visit the Statue of Zeus*

----------


## Raven Knight

> We flew into space, and he turned into a thunderbolt, and I turned into a giant tree.  I kept growing my arms at him, grabbing him, but as he shocked me, my body split apart.  Then, I turned into a great mountain, and absorbed his power.  Then, transformed into a volcano, and built up lava, exploding at him, which had no effect.  Then, I turned my body into water, and all his lightning went right back at him, in a circle. We became a wheel of water and lightning.



This sounds like a really cool effect.  Did you view it from 3rd person or as part of this wheel?  I can only imagine what that would look like!   ::D:   And the part where you (as a planet) collided with Zeus!  Quite a dream!

----------


## Baron Samedi

16.09.2009Moon Dreams (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fragment #1
I am on the moon.  Why am I here? I can't remember. I am supposed to meet someone here.  I begin running.  I run laps around the moon.  Why does the moon feel so small under my feet?

Fragment #2
I land on the moon.  I feel the dust under my feet.  I reach down and touch it.  It feels fine and powdery like corn starch.  I think I see the person I am supposed to meet in the distance.  She is standing behind a massage table.  She is glowing translucent different colors, sometimes pink, sometimes green, like translucent crystals.  "C'mere," she says, and pats the massage table.  I lie down on the massage table, and zoom out to 3rd person view.  She begins singing.  No, music is coming out of her.  It sounds simultaneously organic and angelic.  She begins massaging my neck.  
I go back into 1st person.  The massage table is a aquamarine color.  It feels real against my skin.  I feel energy going into my neck and back.
I zoom out to 3rd person view again.  I see her hands going into my dream body.  There is another person, an angel, that is doing the same thing at the same time in the same place.  She has merged with the angel in the sense that they are occupying the same space and doing the same thing, but they are seperate beings still.  The angel's energy is white and gold, with some blue.
I feel peaceful, and am entranced by the music, which I feel more than I hear.
Something happened after that, but I can't remember.
I got into a mean car accident yesterday, and got severe whiplash.  The pain was intense. (8 or 9 on a scale of 1 to 10). The nurse told me I would hurt a lot worse today.  I didn't take any last night or this morning.  Today my pain is only about a 1 or 2! ::thanks::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This sounds like a really cool effect.  Did you view it from 3rd person or as part of this wheel?  I can only imagine what that would look like!    And the part where you (as a planet) collided with Zeus!  Quite a dream!



At that part I was in 3rd person. I go back and forth between 3rd and 1st person view in my dreams so frequently that I don't always note it.  It's like a video game where you can go back and forth between the different views by hitting a shoulder button.  That was definitely the most epic lucid dream I ever had!

We both have the opposite sex as our avatars.  Funny.

----------


## Baron Samedi

17.09.2009Through the rift (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon, and I went into a deep sleep due to a Vicodin and a muscle relaxant I took. I was listening to the Ultimate Lucid Dream Induction song.  I had this dream hours later, I think.
I had a False Awakening. I woke up, but I was not in my house. I instantly knew it was a dream.  I knew I had to go to the moon.  "Wow, this is some strong lucidity!" I thought.  I walked out of the townhouse where I had my FA, and stepped outside.  I scanned the night sky for the moon.  Where could the moon be?  I flew up about a hundred feet and hovered to get a better view.  I thought I saw some movement out of the corner of my eye. Something moved in the sky.  At first I thought it was fireworks.  Then, I realized it was stars bursting in the sky, forming smaller stars.  The stars would fall for awhile, then hang in the sky, forming beautiful constellations. There was a message in the sky with words.  I was so entranced by the beauty of the stars, I didn't pay attention to the words the stars were forming.  One of the constellations was a beautiful wolf with a fluffy tail.  I saw a huge yellow star that was the eye of _Kamapua'a_ (the Hawaiian pig-man, a demigod) in a giant constellation I had seen in waking life.  I began to question if this was a dream or not when I saw the yellow star, and slipped into semi-lucidity. 
The stars kept bursting and hanging in the sky, then they would sparkle brightly as they formed constelllations.  I was so emotionally overwhelmed by the beauty of the moment, I woke up.That night sky was one of the beautiful things I have ever seen in my life. 



I drank some water, and went back to bed.  I focused this time on _being on_ the moon.  I visualized being on the moon.  I reached down and touched the surface of the moon, and felt the powdery dust which was beginning to feel familiar at this point.  There were a bunch of people walking around, more like floating, actually.  The people were different colored spirits.  Imagine colorful ghosts.  I ignored them and focused on the one person I came to the moon to meet. Aha!  She was right in front of me, about 20 yards away.  Suddenly, we were right in front of each other.  I got the feeling we were smiling at each other.  The feeling was stronger than any other visual sensation.  She looked like a person made of energy, but was distinctly human.  
"Do you want to go?" she grinned, and began doing magical movents with her hands.  
"I am afraid it won't work.  I am afraid I don't believe."  I felt like she was laughing at me to herself inside. I felt her thinking, "I have done this hundreds of times. Are you kidding me?" 
A rift appeared in time and space. She ripped a hole in the fabric of the time/space dimension.  There was a deep blackness to to it, an intense, deep, inviting blackness.  
"What if I lose you?" I said without sound coming out of my mouth.  She smirked and grabbed my hand.  We stepped through the rift. There was a split second sensation of tumbling through a tunnel, then another split second of falling.  It was like we went through a wormhole, that opened into the sky of the next place, and we fell through the sky right into:
 a forest.  The trees were great tall pines, and the forest floor was covered with small bushes, about two or three feet high.  The moment we got there, we were instantly in a battle, like video games where you can save the game an any specific moment you want without a save point, and then load right back in where you left off.
We both had two slightly curved one-handed swords.  There were dozens of attackers.  We were wearing flowing white robes, and light leather boots, like desert nomads.  Our attackers had various weapons like two-handed swords, a sword and shield, a bow and arrow, and flexible weapons like morning stars, and variations of the chain and spiked ball weapons.
We dodged, parried, and thrusted our enemies through flawlessly.  It was exhilirating.  We knew ever counter for every weapon.  As we spun, leapt, rolled, and attacked, our swords sung, and golden trails followed our swords in the air.  Our enemies were hopeless.  I got so excited, I was afraid I was going to wake up.  There was a short pause in the battle, and my friend and I were back-to-back, ready to re-enter the fray.  
My chest was heaving.  "I don't know how much longer I can maintain clarity!" I shouted to her.  
"Just focus!" she shouted as she charged into battle.  I thought, "Oh my god, this dream kicks ass!!!"  I was so overwhelmed by the sheer joy, the dream faded. I don't remember if I woke, or it went into something else.

----------


## Raven Knight

Those fireworks sound like quite a display, especially the wolf.  Such detail in a dream!  And exactly what song is the Ultimate Lucid Dream Induction song?  I can usually do a WILD with meditation, but using that with my meditation device might be a way to both extend the length of my lucid dreams and make them clearer.  :wink2: 





> 17.09.2009Through the rift (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon, and I went into a deep sleep due to a Vicodin and a muscle relaxant I took. I was listening to the Ultimate Lucid Dream Induction song.  I had this dream hours later, I think.
> I had a False Awakening. I woke up, but I was not in my house. I instantly knew it was a dream.  I knew I had to go to the moon.  "Wow, this is some strong lucidity!" I thought.  I walked out of the townhouse where I had my FA, and stepped outside.  I scanned the night sky for the moon.  Where could the moon be?  I flew up about a hundred feet and hovered to get a better view.  I thought I saw some movement out of the corner of my eye. Something moved in the sky.  At first I thought it was fireworks.  Then, I realized it was stars bursting in the sky, forming smaller stars.  The stars would fall for awhile, then hang in the sky, forming beautiful constellations. There was a message in the sky with words.  I was so entranced by the beauty of the stars, I didn't pay attention to the words the stars were forming.  One of the constellations was a beautiful wolf with a fluffy tail.  I saw a huge yellow star that was the eye of _Kamapua'a_ (the Hawaiian pig-man, a demigod) in a giant constellation I had seen in waking life.  I began to question if this was a dream or not when I saw the yellow star, and slipped into semi-lucidity. 
> The stars kept bursting and hanging in the sky, then they would sparkle brightly as they formed constelllations.  I was so emotionally overwhelmed by the beauty of the moment, I woke up.That night sky was one of the beautiful things I have ever seen in my life. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55276

here ya go

----------


## Baron Samedi

18.09.2009Lucid Fragments (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the moon.  I was getting distracted by all the people.  I was looking for one person.  Suddenly there were no people.  A beautifuly woman appeared in front of me.  She was wearing a white hooded robe, and had long dark hair.  Was it her?  We started making out.  I felt her body press against mine.  I felt her spirit under the outer image of the robe.  I felt angry for some reason, and shouted, "No!" in my mind.  Then, she disappeared, but reapeared behind me.  
She laughed hollowly.  She kept teleporting and laughing mockingly.  "Selene!" I shouted.  She was posing as my friend.  I felt embarrassed that Selene had so easily deceived me.
I looked for my friend.  I saw her standing in front of me.  Selene kept flitting in and out of sight and sound with her laughter.  I was getting distracted by Selene and couldn't focus.  My friend was looking at me confused.  I felt like I couldn't explain who Selene is.
I don't remember what happened next.  Either I woke up, the dream faded, or I forgot.


Fragment

My friend and I were in the same forest as before, standing amongst our dead enemies, swords drawn, looking around.

Fragment
My friend pulled me through a mirror. I was afraid for some reason.  She thought it was funny.  We looked around.  We were in a hall of a huge European mansion.  There were giant paintings of ancestors, and suits of armor along the walls. Every 20 feet or so, were double doors leading out to a balcony.  Light sheer curtains were fluttering in a light breeze. Everything was backwards.  Left was right, and right was left.  All the words and letters on everything were backwards.  

I woke up.  I smoked some cannabis, took a painkiller, and went back to sleep.

Fragment

I tried to find my friend again.  We were sitting down at a table, like in a coffeeshop, or maybe a classroom. We were having a conversation about dream spinning, and maintaining stability.  We were also wondering whose dream we were in.  Was it mine? hers? a combination?  Some kind of real place? the collective dream world?

I woke up, and went back to sleep.

Fragment
I looked for my friend.  I ended up standing next to her in class.  Too late to dream with her, she was already awake.  Astral projection!  I got the feeling she thought I was thinking about her, which I was, but she didn't realize I was standing right there.  She was focused on typing on her laptop.  I sat down in her chair with her.  I was curious to see if she could feel me.  She shifted in her chair, and she seemed to sense something.  She was curious as to what just happened.

----------


## Baron Samedi

18.09.2009In Which I Contact Selene (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Selene had been in three of my lucid dreams at this point. Once, at the temple of Artemis, once at Stonehenge, and once on the moon.  Selene is a lover from a past life.  She is a spirit now on the astral plane.  Because she interrupted my last dream, I felt the need to talk to her.  I knew that she was angry about me about a past life together, but I didn't know what it was.
I focused on the moon, and on Selene, since that was the last place I saw her.
I stood on the moon. I felt the now familiar powdery dust under my feet.  Selene came running to me, and kissed me.  She was wearing a long white dress, and has long wavy dark brown hair, light skin, and a wreath of silvery leaves in her hair.  Her dark eyes are big and deep.  She wasn't masqerading as anyone else this time.  She collapsed into my arms, as she cried and pounded my chest.  I told her I loved her, and I wanted her to show me everything.
She brought me to a glen in the woods somewhere. It was warm, and afternoon sunlight filtered in through the trees. Insects flitted about.  We sat in front of each other, and I said, "Show me everything, I want to know."
This is what she showed me:
_We were in love in Ireland long ago.  She wore flowers in her hair. She liked to play little jokes on me, like dumping a basket of flowers on my head from high above as I walked under her. 
I was a sailor. I went out to sea on a long voyage.  I was long overdue.  She became despondent.  People told her to count me as dead, and look for someone else.  She refused.  During a harsh winter, the lighthouse near our home went out.  She went to go light it herself, just in case my ship would return, but she froze to death along the way.
I returned soon after that, and found her frozen body half-buried in the snow.  I held her cold body to my chest and cried. "No." 
"Selene!" I screamed at the sky.  She was dead.  It was pointless.  My heart broke.
_We were back in the forest glen.  I told her I was sorry, and that I still love her.  We stood up, and looked into each other's eyes.  "I know," she whispered, and kissed me. the dream faded.

I was in my kitchen, and I couldn't inhale. Sleep apnea. Dammit!  "You can breathe," I told myself in my head.  I saw my grandma and thought about asking my grandmother to call 911. Then, I remembered it was a dream.  I woke up, gasping for breath.

"Fucking muscle relaxant," I thought. I turned to my side and went back to sleep.

I was back on the moon, and I saw Selene again.  I told her she could come with my friend and I on our dream adventures.  "Okay," she smiled, and disappeared, as if walking around a corner.  She reappeared with a bunch of brightly wrapped gifts.  
"Dream gifts," I thought, "what can I do with these?"  
She encouraged me to open them.
I opened a big one that was wrapped in yellow paper with a red bow.  I pulled out a beautiful sword.  It glowed like the full moon.
I opened the next gift, and it was two translucent electric blue boots.  I put the energy boots on, and I could bound around, and walk on walls and ceilings.  I could also use the boots as rocket boosters.  I took the boots off.
I opened the next gift, and it was a pair of energy gloves.  They looked to be made of the same stuff as the boots.  The gloves enhanced the power of my punches.  I shot lightning out of the gloves.  When I punched they made an electric zapping sound.  I brandished the sword, and electrified it. The sword started vibrating and singing.
I put the gifts away.  I opened the last gift.  It was a belt.  After I put it on, I pressed a button on the buckle, and an energy field formed around my body.  It was blue, and crackled electrically. I pressed the button again and turned it off.
"Thank you so much!" I told Selene. And she ran into my arms, and kissed me.  Then, she put her head on my chest, and we held each other for awhile without saying anything.
"I want you to come with us on our dream adventures, Beautiful."
She looked up at me, and kissed my lips.  "Okay," she smiled.  She walked away, waving goodbye and smiling at me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

15.09.2009Sex on Stonehenge (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I imagined Stonehenge all around me as I was falling asleep, like when the trees grow in Max's room in _Where The Wild Thing Are._I was lying on the sacrificial stone slab. I was thinking about how odd it was that it was a reconstruction of the original, but most people don't know that.  I wanted to sacrifice myself on the stone.  I lied totally flat, sprawling my arms out, completely naked.  I was supposed to look for someone.  Who? R!  I heard you calling my name two hours before I went to sleep, but I was too awake then to sleep.  
A woman suddenly appeared, and we touched hands and smiled at each other. She was glowing pink translucent, but at the same time I could see her skin.  We were both naked. She had dark brown wavy hair, and dark eyes. I kissed her clavicle. "Oh my God!" I thought, "am I kissing my friend?"  I moved down and kissed the woman's bare right breast, and grabbed her left nipple.  I stared at her breasts.  "Oh my God, I thought, this feels so real!"
I began kissing her stomach, and i was amazed at how real her body felt under my hands and mouth.  I was so shocked by the intensity, I went into third person view, I laid her down on the stone, held her arms down, and entered her. I was so exhilirated and shocked by how real it felt, I woke up.

_About a week after I had this dream, I realized it was Selene that I was with on the stone._

I had this dream awhile ago, but I was embarrassed to post it at first, until I realized the woman was Selene, a lover from a past life.

----------


## Baron Samedi

10.09.2009So lucid! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember the dream sign, but, I was in a room in a house, and I thought I should do a reality check. I pinched my nose and could still breathe.  What the hell? That doesn't make sense. I did it again. "Oh, I'm in a dream!" I thought.

I was amazed at how clear and real everything looked. I slowly walked around the room touching all the furniture.  "I don't believe how lucid I am! and the clarity! Wow!"

The dream faded. This was one of the most clear lucid dreams I have ever had, but I don't remember it very well! I had it about a week ago. Oh well.

----------


## Baron Samedi

19.09.2009I which I meet Hades, god of the dead (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I as I fell asleep, I focused on the moon.  I was standing on the moon, and Selene was standing next to me, holding my hand.  We were smiling at my friend in front of us.

I don't remember what happened next.  I woke up, and went back to bed.  I focused on the moon again.

I stood on the surface of the moon.  I saw Raven Knight standing in front of me.  She asked if Selene was going to come.  I said, "I don't know. I'll ask her."  I called her name, and she appeared right next to me. She had been invisible the whole time.  Selene smiled mischeviously.  Raven began creating a portal.  I again was worried that it was not going to work.  Raven just laughed.  The portal opened, dark and inviting. Raven grabbed my hand, and I grabbed Selene's hand, and we went through.  I had the sensation of falling again, and we were back in the same forest as before.  There were skeletons of the enemies we killed strewn about.

Horsemen rushed through the forest.  One scooped Selene up.  She pulled out a dagger, and slit his throat.  She pushed his body off the horse, and began riding it.  Raven and I knocked two other riders off of their horses and began riding them.  
There was a sound like thunder coming from the ground.  A landlside was coming down the great mountain we were riding on.  Our enemies were consumed in the earth.  A great boulder, about 60 feet high, rolled down the mountain, crushing trees.  We jumped off our horses as the boulder crushed them.  I turned into Pan, and pushed against the boulder stopping it.

I turned back into myself. We began walking the direction we had been riding.  For some reason, it felt like we were going east.  Small orcs popped up from the bushes where they had been hiding, and shot arrows at us.  I pressed the button on my energy belt, the arrows burned up in the blue energy.  Raven was shooting yellow energy bolts out of her hands, burning the arrows up.  Selene was spinning the kung fu weapon with the three chain balls, and was breaking all the arrows that came at her.

I shot two chains out of my energy gloves, and grabbed two trees, and pulled them to the ground.  Orcs that had been hiding in the trees scrambled out.  We began slaughtering the orcs as they ran away.

Raven began shooting energy bolts at the ground.  Orcs that had been hiding half-buried in the earth, popped up, their skin and clothes smoking.  Selene had a white recurve bow, and shot the orcs as they popped up.  

We shot all the orcs out of the trees, and when the area was clear, began walking eastward again.

Raven asked us if we wanted to ride again.  Selene and I nodded.  Raven sang, and three horses appeared.  Raven got on a black horse, Selene got on a white horse, and I got on a brown horse with white markings.

We rode east.  A dark castle rose in the distance.  Suddenly we were before a great gate.  Behind us was an army of orcs. I told Raven and Selene to battle the orcs while I opened the gate.  I turned into Pan and broke the gate open.  The three of us went in. The orc army was gone.

We were in a beautiful garden.  There were all kinds of fruit trees, and lovely flowering plants all around us. Bees and butterflies were flitting about, pollinating the blossoms.  There were many pale grey steps leading up what looked like a temple.  A woman that was about 80 feet high slowly made her way down the steps.  She was wearing a long grey dress, and her skin and hair was the color of the full moon.

"Are you the moon goddess?" I asked.  

Then, she turned into a great golden snake, and opened her jaws, hissing.  All our surroundings instantly became dark and half-dead.

"I am whoever you want me to be!" The snake's voice was like gravel scraping a frozen sea.  

The surroundings were familiar to me. "Ah! It's Morpheus!"  Morpheus changed into a man wearing a blue and black robe with a bald head.  

"Welcome to my castle," he smiled.  Morpheus turned and walked to the entrance.  We followed him, eyes wide.

"Who are you? Are you me?"

"No!" he said sternly, "I am a seperate entity."  

We were suddenly in a huge dimly lit hall, with a ceiling so high it disappeared into the darkness. We were sitting at a very long dining table.  The table was full of food.  There was a huge plate of many variety of fruits.  Raven and Selene began eating at one end, and I started eating all the fruits.

Morpheus sat at the end and grinned.  "Every dream about eating in dining rooms takes place here," he said.  Suddenly the room changed, and it was a 1950's style dining area near a kitchen.  There was a folding card table with a blue and green flower print on a white background. I felt disoriented.  The room changed back to what it had been before.

Morpheus got up from the table, and I followed him into the scullery.  It was hot.  People were cooking, and washing dishes in big wooden tubs.  The place changed to a modern kitchen in a home.  I felt disoriented and confused again.

Morpheus and I were suddenly walking in a great hall.  It was the same hall from a previous dream, like a long hall in a mideavel castle.  Where is Raven? Where is Selene? I began to panic. I felt stupid for leaving them behind.  

"Raven is having her own adventures.  Selene is in my dungeon."  Before I had a chance to be angry at Morpheus, I was in a dirty dungeon hallway.  In a cell before me was Selene.  She saw me, and rushed to the bars. Tears were streaming down her face.  I heard the cacophony of an angry mob outside on the street above.

"This is what happened the last time," she said.  She was not afraid of the dream, but we were reliving a past life together.  We both closed our eyes, and she telepathically showed me.  

_We lived in France during the Dark Ages.  Selene had been convicted of witchcraft by The Church.  There was no way I could rescue her.  

I saw her being tied to a stake above a heap of firewood.  I stood on a rooftop from a distance, and watched, horrified.  She was blindfolded.  As they lit the tinder, I lifted my crossbow. I would not allow them to make her suffer in death.  A tear rolled down my cheek, as I pulled the trigger.  The bolt hit her in the forehead, killing her instantly.

_We opened our eyes.  "That was real," she said.  "None of this is real."  We embraced through the dungeon bars.  

"I have to rescue you," I said.  

"No you don't," she said, "it's just a dream."  Then I realized the reason she was in the dream dungeon was so I could recall that past life.

Suddenly I was back in the dining hall alone with Morpheus.  "There is someone who wants to meet you," he said.

Raven, Selene, and I tumbled through the sky, and landed in a tropical rainforest.  I was Pan for some reason.  I landed right on a large flat stone, which moved about four inches down into the ground because of my weight as Pan.  I turned back into myself.

A ziggurat of yellow stone rose from the ground, layer by layer.  There was a dark entrance in front of us.  We went in.  There were strange pictures on the walls.  As we turned a corner, a giant three-headed dog stood before us, frothing at the mouths.

I drew my sword. Raven made a motion for me to sheath it, and began singing.  The dog whimpered, and lied down, then fell asleep.  We walked past Cerebus, into Hades.

I lost track of Raven and Selene at this point, but I wasn't worried anymore.  The ground was full of great pits.  I was in a great cave under the earth, an underground world.  There were treacherous narrow paths between the pits.  In the center of the cave was a throne, on which sat the god Hades.  I went to him, and stood before the throne.  He looked like he was made of grey stone. His eyes were empty sockets, but I felt him looking at me.  He had a square jaw, a sharp nose, and a thick square beard. He was wearing a stone crown.

"Ah, we meet again, traveler," he said to me.  He stood up from the throne, and I followed him.  "Who are you? Are you me?" I asked.

"No!" he replied, insulted. "I am Hades."  There were many people repeating various tasks.  I asked him what they were doing.  He told me they were trying to learn a lesson.

He stopped at one particular pit where the heat coming out of it was intense.  He looked down into it. I followed his gaze into the pit below.  It was full of fire.  There were people in the fire screaming and moaning, reaching upwards.

"What is that?" I asked.  

"Hell," he said.  "They created it themselves."

"How long are they going to be down there?" I asked.

"They will be there until they feel they have been punished enough," said Hades.

"So, they can leave whenever they want to?" I asked incredulously.

"Yes."

"So why don't they?" I asked on the verge of anger.

"Guilt."

Hades shook his head, and walked on.  I felt sorry for the people in Hell, but then I realized they weren't actually feeling the pain of fire, only the pain of their guilt from their former life.

I followed Hades again, and he led me upwards.  We were in total blackness.  Then, I felt like my eyes got adjusted to the light.  I saw people sitting in a huge circle, so big that I could not see the whole thing. They were meditating with their eyes closed.

I heard Hades' voice in my head. "This is the place between worlds.  This is where people go to plan out their next life."

Selene and Raven were suddenly next to me, and we sat down and joined the people meditating.  

Suddenly we were back on the moon.  I told Raven, "Let's have another adventure!"

"Are you kidding me?" she laughed, "that was enough adventure for one night!" She waved goodbye, and disappeared.  Selene stood on her tiptoes and kissed my cheek, then vanished.

----------


## Baron Samedi

EDIT: For some reason, I thought Spike's name was Nick in this dream.
20.09.2009Most Epic Dream Chain (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I looked at the images behind my eyelids.  I saw a great golden snake. There were giant jungle trees, the size of redwoods behind it.  The snake was probably about a hundred feet high. I saw Selene, Raven and Nick standing in front of it, ready to do battle.  They looked like ants compared to it. I was flying down toward them.  How could we battle this?
I began to wake back up.  The dream faded.  I went back to sleep. I was with the three of them, gawking at the size of this great snake.  There were two strange shapes on both sides of the snake.  They were the rears of a lion's claws.  We were about to do battle with a gryphon's tail.  The gryphon spun around.  It was huge, about 300 feet tall.  It had the head of a lion and an eagle.  the lion's head roared and tried to eat us.  We ran away.  The eagle's head screeched, and it was so loud it made our heads vibrate. I felt disoriented.  We ran into as much forest cover as we could.  The gryphon spread its wings, and took off.  It was flying above us. The dream faded. I don't remember what happened next, but I lost lucidity.

missing time

I was an involved conversation with a friend, M, about business standing near a white wooden fence with a cornfield on the other side of it.  Raven Knight, Selene and Nick rode past on horses.  The gryphon was chasing them.  "What the hell are you doing?" Raven yelled at me, "Come here and help us, dumb ass!"  
"Holy shit!" I told my friend. "This is from my last dream!" I started running to catch up with the other three. I turned into Pan to run faster.  My friend said, "Maybe I can help!" He turned into Hanuman, the monkey god. He was blue and white. Hanuman grew in size til he was huge himself.  He leapt up, and grabbed the gryphon around its neck, and it fell to the ground.  
I grew in size as Pan, and grabbed the gryphon around its neck with my arms. Hanuman sreeched and jumped up and down on the gryphon's back.  I turned into a minotaur, and wrestled the grypon to the ground.  I held it in a chokehold, until it gave up.  I turned us into giant dragonfly people, and formed a square around the gryphon.  He didn't want to fight back. Hanuman laughed and threw dirt at the gryphon.
The gryphon shrunk down to a man. It was Morpheus.
"Good battle!" he said.

missing time

The next thing I can remember Selene and I were standing next to each other near a cornfield. Selene pointed at the sky and made it night. I opened the sky like a shutter and made it day. M., Raven and Nick watched us.  Selene and I battled each other to make it day and night. Everyone started laughing.

missing time

We were going down a river, the four of us, in a boat. There were attackers in the trees.  We were all wearing white robes.  Raven shot fire bolts at the enemies in the trees to the left. I shot white arrows into the trees to the right. Selene threw dozens of shuriken into the trees, like a casino dealer passing out cards. Every one hit its target. Selene jumped off of the boat on to the shore, then up into the trees. She leapt from tree to tree, slicing our attackers with her daggers.  I heard Raven singing.  The music was so powerful and overwhelming. She was casting fear upon our enemies.
I saw Nick on the trees on the left, slicing up enemies with a white sword.
The river ended in a waterfall. The four of us were in the boat again.  I told everyone not to worry.  I turned us into dragonfly people, and we flew out of the boat before it went over the waterfall.  We flew to a cliff near another waterfall with no enemies around.  We looked up at the night sky.  Selene made the moon rise.  I stared into the sky and made more stars appear.  Then, Nick and Raven started doing it too. We filled the sky with stars, and drew constellations with our eyes.  The four of us just sat there on the cliff in the Amazon jungle staring at the night sky for a long time.
I saw the Kamapua'a constellation in the sky, the Great Boar, my ancestor-god.  He came to life. I was in a large field somewhere with him.  He was about the size of a skyscraper.  I hugged him, and said, "Oh father."
missing time.
I think I may have woke up and went back to sleep.
I focused on the moon.
Selene was standing next to me.  She said she was happy to see me.  She looked up at me and smiled, "I'm happy that I you know who I am, you love me, and you remember me."  She started making out with me, and I was suprised at how real her mouth felt.  I felt her body press against mine.  I held for for a second in silence.
I opened my eyes and saw Raven Knight.  She was waiting for our little moment to be over.  Then, Nick materialized next to her.  He had been invisible, but she didn't know. She seemed a little startled.  He agressively grabbed and they started making out.  Selene and I giggled.  

"Where do you want to go?," asked Raven.  "Another medieval adventure?" I offered. "No," said Raven, "something different."  "How about an undersea adventure?" asked Selene. Raven smiled at her and opened a portal. The four of us stepped through.  We were in a giant undersea cave.  It was large enough to fit an aircraft carrier in it.  The walls were lined with luminescent stuff growing, that was waving back and forth in the current.  It looked like octopus eggs.  A giant shark with glowing green eyes smashed into the opening of the cave, but it was too big to fit inside.  I turned into Neptune, and spun at the shark, drilling into its nose.

"Outsiders!" someone shouted, "you lead the great shark here!"  The other people looked like humans made of glowing jellyfish flesh.  I turned us into merpeople.  I turned around and looked at the cave people.  I was holding a trident, and wearing a coral crown. I had a big white beard. I looked like an old guy that can kick your ass.  
"We did not intend to lure the shark here.  For that, I apologize.  We wish to communicate with your people," I said.
"Atlanteans!" they gasped.  "Atlanteans! Tell the king!"
One said, "Follow us."
Two swam in front, two behind, and two on each side. They were suspicious of us, but were guarding us from attack.  We continued on until the cave opened up to a great dark room.  There was a giant squid pale, glowing faintly blue-green in the darkness. I felt a dark ancient intelligence, and and strength beyond centuries.  
"Are you Morpheus?" I asked dumbly.
The squid king laughed.  He told us there were three different species of sentient sea people living in the undersea caves.
I don't remember what happened next.  I think I may have woke up.
I focused on the moon.  I was back on the moon with Selene. She told me, "I am so happy you remember me now.  You know who I am, you know why I did what I did. I just wanted to be with you so desperately."  I told her I understood, and that I still loved her after all these lives.  We kissed and it felt so real. I felt her body press against mine.
I saw Raven stand a ways off kind of whistling to herself.  Then Nick appeared next her.  He had been standing near her, invisible. She ws a little startled. He grabbed her and kissed her. Selene and I giggled.
Then, Selene and Nick both started talking at the same time, but I could understand them both. I couldn't make out who said what.  They were talking to us telepathically.  They said that they had been brother and sister in past lives, and so had Raven and I.  They said the pairs of us were often siblings or friends.  They said that Nick and Raven had often been lovers, and so had Selene and I.  
We lied down on the moon with our heads pointed toward each other.  We held hands, so our arms formed a square.  Nick was across from me, and Raven was on one side, and Selene on the other.  We closed our eyes, and levitated off of the moon.  There was no up or down.  We were in outer space, beings of pure energy.  I rolled over and embraced Selene intimately. I then rolled back.  I hugged Raven, but it was like were were standing up, and it felt like being hugged by my girl cousin, who is like an older sister.  I went back.  Nick and I vibrated the crowns of our heads toward each other, and moved right through the other person.


"Wow!" Raven said, "Let's see what else we can do!"  Music started coming out of her, and a dance floor appeared.  I started laughing at see a dance floor in space. I jumped on it and began dancing.  I decided to try some breakdancing moves that I can't do in waking life. I could do them all as long I as I could picture myself doing them!  

"Ok, now your turn!" I pointed at Raven.  The music changed to funky disco, and suddenly Raven was wearing pink bellbottoms, a silk blouse, and a vest. She was wearing an afro wig, and giant sunglasses. She started dancing disco. The rest of us laughed and clapped.

missing time

The four of us were meditating in a square again.  We combined our intelligence and were all talking and listening at the same time. I couldn't tell the difference between anyone voice, including my own.  It was like we were pieceing together a great puzzle with different bits of information.
We were together. We are all real.  We have been together in different ways for many lifetimes and we will be for many more.  I felt the pain of ignorance, and forgetfulness, and the exultation and pain of rememberance and awareness, as a lemniscate of light moved through my head. I was standing in space, and I saw all my lives looping back on each other. I wanted to know if we could ever evolve and acheive enlightenment to lessen suffering.

I saw the four of us like ghosts in a pyramid formation, floating up and away from earth.  There were other groups like us, all around.  We have to find each other. We have to find the other people who share lucid dreams.  There are many like us.  We can find the others. We are seeking them as they are seeking us.  I felt a deep peace.  I stopped caring if other people think I'm crazy.

missing time

I was in outer space, alone.  Zaphor, the red dragon-man, my dream guide was talking to me, floating in a cloud.  "Everything is a dream.  Your waking life is a dream.  You have power over your waking life.  Make lots of money, and it will give you power as lucidity does.  You are suffering, and you will suffer more.  You are no longer phobic of paperwork.  All your fears will be conquered here.  This is going to take time.  You must be patient with yourself and never quit.  That is the most important thing. Quitters never ever win.  Just as you have broken free from your own limitations and the limitations others have placed on you in the dream world, you must break free first from the limitations you place on yourself in your waking life.  Then, your mind will be free, and power will begin flowing to you.  Money will give you power over your own life, and freedom from the limitations others place on you.
You are suffering, and you will suffer more.  
I will be here in your dreams to guide you.  You have friends in the dream world that you now know are real.  You have fought gods.  The gods are not dream characters created by your mind.  They are real spirits.  All view the gods differently.  You see them as gods of the Hawaiians and Greeks.
You have spirit guides to aid you in waking life. You know who they are, and you will meet more.
You are suffering, and you will suffer more.  Write down your night dreams. Hold on to your day dreams.  Use the present to change the future.  Alter your reality for a better life."
Then, he was no longer a dragon-man, but a great red dragon in the sky.  He blew fire on me, and I screamed as I was engulfed in flames. I felt no pain.
"It's burning away, it's all burning away." I heard a voice as my dream body burned away.  There was only my energy left.  I felt pure.

missing time

I was back on the moon talking with Raven Knight. "Let's keep dreaming! This is so fun!"  

"Well," she laughed, "do you know how long this dream is? We've been dreaming for about an hour.  If you don't wake up and write it down, you are going to forget some of it."

"No, no, I won't! I promise!"

"Well," she laughed again, "I have to wake up anyway. Bye!" She waved goodbye, and disappeared.

I woke up, and went back to sleep, but I can't remember anything after this.

----------


## Baron Samedi

20.09.2009In which I meet my boy self (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I somehow ended up in a roller skating rink I used to go to when I was a kid in Washington state in the 80's.  I think I may have been with my dream companions; Raven, Selene, and Spike, but I don't remember.
There was a certain arcade game I wanted to see. Aha! There it is!
I turned into a minotaur, and kicked it in, then I bashed it in with my head.  It was a game I played and died quickly in when I tried it once about the age of seven.  For some reason I was so embarrassed that I cried. I felt guilty for wasting my mom's quarter, because we were poor. I guess that was the main reason.  
"Well, that's not the real game, but that felt good." I turned back into myself.  "Waitaminute! I wonder if _I'm_ here."

I looked for my boyhood self.  I saw myself as the awkward 13-year-old, tiny, wearing a white turtleneck shirt with a fresh big yellow mustard stain on it seated by himself at a table, watching the people skate.  My boy self was sinking down in the chair to hide the mustard stain.

That was 21 years ago.

I decided to freak my boy self out.  I walked up to the boy me. "Hey man, I'm you, from the future!"
Boy me looked up at me, and for some reason he was scared of my crazy nest of hair, and my facial hair.  
"Listen man, everything's cool.  Don't worry.  You are going to go through a lot of suffering.  You will experience a lot of pain, joy, and beauty."
My boy self's eyes got huge.
"And guess what? I'm a big risk-taker!"
"Really?" he barely whispered.  He looked around nervously, and sunk down in his seat more.
"Yeah!  And, hey, don't worry about that mustard stain.  It doesn't mean shit."
At the word _shit_ his jaw dropped.  I laughed, and disappeared.

----------


## Baron Samedi

20.09.2009I thought I was eating people, dammit! (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was a giant minotaur, about sixty feet tall, walking down a dirt road in a forest.  Raven, Spike, and Selene were walking or riding on horses, I don't remember. I was scooping people out of the forest and eating them ravenously. 
"What the hell are you doing, Nomad?", Raven called up at me.
"I am eating loads of people, or course!" I said with relish.
"Those aren't people, those are turnips!" she laughed.
I looked at the things in my hands. Giant purple and white turnips. "So they are!" I thought.
"Well, regardless, they are still delicious!" as I munched on a few dozen more.  Everyone started laughing at me, and I just kept eating more turnips.

----------


## Baron Samedi

21.09.2009The Vampire King (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon.  I was with Selene on the moon.  I asked her why she wasn't reincarnated with me this lifetime.  She said she didn't know, and a tear rolled down her cheek.  I held her close to me, and said I still loved her.  I told Selene, "If I ever fall in love with another woman, she is going to know about you, and understand."  She snuggled into my neck.
I saw Raven Knight in the distance. She was talking to Spike.  She kissed him goodbye.  He looked at Selene and me, waved, then turned into a bat, and disappeared.  I was startled by him doing that. Raven said, "He has stuff he has to do."  I nodded.

Raven started "singing".  Music came out of her. It sounded like two vibrations, a low and a high one.  The low one was almost subsonic.  A portal opened.  I grabbed Selene's hand, and dove in.  Raven followed.  
We were riding Arabian horses in the Sahara, at a full sprint.  Raven's horse was black with a red mane and tail, Selene's was white, and mine was brown with a white mane and tail.  We were being chased by bandits on camels.  The bandits were whooping and laughing.  We were dressed like Bedouins, all in white.  

I turned around and shot white arrows from a white bow.  Raven shot fire bolts at the bandits.  We were hitting some, but missing a lot.  Selene jumped off of her horse, and withdrew two short swords. She was smirking.
She leapt up and landed on a camel's back, and stabbed the bandit's on it.  She ran back and forth, spinning, flipping, leaping, slicing, as Selene and I shot at them.  Selene began running back to her horse, faster than the horses themselves.  Raven called lightning down from the sky, and killed the remaining bandits, but the lightning did not strike the camels.

We slowed our horses to a gallop, and came to a huge hole in the ground, about maybe 200 feet across.  It seemed to be slowly growing. Sand poured into it.  It was so dark, I could not see the sides of it.

The great hole frightened me, but then I thought, "This is a dream. Nothing can harm me."
I said, "Let's go in."
Raven was hesitant. I told her, "This is a dream, we can't be hurt. Let's just jump in."  She agreed, and the three of us got off of our horses and jumped in.

We landed in a huge dimly lit room.  It seemed like maybe it was a temple. I could barely make out great pillars on the left and right of us.
There was something glowing up ahead.  I felt like we were being watched.

We walked toward the glowing object.  There were about six steps leading to a platform.  A great precious stone, cut with many facets, and oblong in shape was sitting on an iron stand, softly glowing blue-white. It was about as long as my forearm.  Selene's eyes got big.  "I want it," she whispered. It reminded me of the diamond I had seen in the center of The Hanging Gardens of Bablyon, in a previous dream.  Selene slowly walked toward the stone.
"Selene, no!" I hissed.  She turned and looked at me, almost pouting. Then a wry smile came over her face, and she turned back to the stone, and lifted it off the stand.

At that moment, I heard some commotion from up high. "Dammit, Selene!"
Raven was looking in the direction of the sounds.  We ran off to the right side.  Selene hugged the stone and said, "I want it, I want it!" like a child.  We ran into the corner of the room, a dead end. Selene tossed the stone to me.  At that moment, a white staff appeared in my left hand, and the stone fused with it.  I wondered if Raven or I summoned the staff.  

We turned and faced what I felt was attackers.  I slammed the staff on the ground, and  moonlight burst from the stone, illuminating the room.  Bats.  Hundreds of vampires in the the form of bats were hanging upside down, with faintly glowing red eyes.  Some were already flying at us, screeching in anger.
Raven shot fire bolts at them, and Selene threw shuriken at them, both hitting the bats with perfect accuracy.  I shot moonlight out of my staff, spinning it around back and forth, as the bats were attacking us from all directions.  We killed hundreds within moments.  The remaining retreated from the room.

"We are in the Land of the Vampires," said Raven.  We saw a doorway to the opposite corner of the corner we had ran toward previously.  It was a yellowish brown stone, and had strange letters carved on it.  We walked through.

We were in a great cavern, lit from below by lava flowing underneath us.  There was a great tongue of rock, like a broken stone bridge, going out in front of us.  There was a man, about seven feet tall, wearing a long black cape, that flowed to the ground with his back to us.  He had bat ears on the side of his head.  I saw a cage hanging from the ceiling in the distance.  It seemed like the man was talking to the person in the cage.
The man turned and faced us.

"Oh, you must be my slave's friends, coming to rescue him?" he laughed mockingly.  I looked at the person in the cage.  He was a blond man with fangs. His clothes were tattered, and flesh was lacerated.  He looked like he was dying of thirst.  Raven whispered, "Spike!"

"You can have your friend back, as a gift.  But, first you must defeat _me!"_ said the man, his voice resonating through the cavern. On the word me, he grew in size until he was about 20 feet tall.

"Well, who the hell are you?" I asked.
"I am Death incarnate," he said as he opened his cape.  His cape was full of dozens of bats.
"Well, I met Death last night, and he was a lot more badass than you," I mocked.

The bats came flying at us, screeching.  Selene shot bolts of moonlight at them, I shot arrows, and Raven shot fire bolts.  It wasn't enough, there were too many.  I pressed the button on my energy belt, and formed a force field around us.  The bats bounced off the energy shield and screamed angrily.  Raven told me to turn it off, and just trust her.  She lifted her hands, closed her eyes, and began singing.

A firestorm, a tornado of fire grew up around us, and we were in its eye.  At first the bats tried to fly through the fire, but they got burned.  They started to fly away, but Raven expanded the tornado, burning them as they retreated.
Raven ended the spell, and the remaining bats retreated into "Death's" cape.  Before he closed his cape around himself, Selene shot a beam of light at his chest, Raven launched fire, and I shot an arrow. All three hit him at the same time, and he became engulfed in flame. He clutched at the arrow in his chest, and melted into a puddle of black ooze.  Ugly little fat green worms squirmed out from the puddle by the hundreds, squirming away in all directions.  I summoned sparrows and ravens and they swooped down and gobbled up all the worms.

"Damn you!" said a disembodied voice, echoing off the walls.  "You did not kill me. I am immortal!"
Raven flew across the cavern to the cage.  She broke the lock, opened the door, and went in.  She cradled Spike in her arms, and teleported the four of us out.

We were in a glen in the woods.  It was early spring.  "Who was that?" Raven asked Spike.
"The Vampire King," he said.  "I was being punished for rebellion."  I looked around the glen.  There were some small wildflowers growing.  The grass was growing past our ankles.  There were little white butterflies flitting about.  I wondered if any of these plants had healing properties.

_Boom!_ "What the hell was that?" I thought.
_Boom!_ "Oh shit," said Raven. "This is not the time for a fight."
_Boom! Boom! Boom!_ The ground shook.

A frost giant appeared, pushing the trees apart, and looked down at us. I placed my hand on the hilt of my sword, and he laughed at me. "I mean you no harm," he smiled.  He had pale blue skin, and white fur.  He had long arms, and huge hands and feet.

"I will heal your friend," he said. He scooped up some herbs from somewhere nearby, and crushed them in his hands.  Then, he blew into his hands, and the herbs flew through the air, and landed on Spike, covering his wounds.
"He needs time to heal," said the frost giant, and walked away. Selene and I followed him, and Raven stayed with Spike in the glen.

"I could use a good fight, from someone like you. I need to sharpen my skills," I said.
"Oh, really?" laughed the frost giant turning toward me.  I turned into a giant minotaur, and he charged me. We wrestled and tumbled on a snowy plain, and the ground shook.
"We should move away from here," I said, "someone's trying to rest."

We stopped fighting, and the frost giant led Selene and I over a mountain range.  Selene flew to keep up with our giant gaits. We wrestled and battled on a cold plain on the other side of the mountains.  We threw each other to the ground violently.  Selene sat on a cloud, clapping and laughing with delight.  We roared at each other in exuberance and determination.
We finally stopped, exhausted.  Spike and Raven appeared on the mountain next to Selene.  "Spike's better now," Raven smiled.

"You must go back and kill the Vampire King," said the frost giant to us.
Zaphor, my dream guide appeared, floating on a cloud, the red dragon-man.
I had a feeling the others' were talking to their spirit guides, but I wasn't paying attention.  "How will we kill an immortal?" I asked Zaphor. "He is immortal in spirit, but you must destroy his body, or Spike will never be free of the Vampire King."

Then Koomo, a man-bat, one of my spirit guides appeared.  So did Michael, an angel, another spirit guide.
"Ah! More warriors for the fight!" I said.

"No," said Zaphor, "this you must do yourself, but they are here to aid you."
My spirit guides smiled at me.  Michael gave me a beautiful silvery winged helmet with a bluish tint to it.  The wings were pale gold.  He said it would give me holy protection.

Koomo gave me a pair of bat wings.  I put them on my back, and opened my wings. "Now you can fly with the agility of a bat," he said.  Then my spirit guides and I smiled at each other, and they disappeared from sight.

"Use these gifts to battle against the Vampire King," said Zaphor, and he winked out of sight.
I turned to my friends.  "Let's go kill the bastard," said Raven darkly. I nodded. 

We were suddenly back in the Sahara near the hole leading to the Land of the Vampires, and the sun was shining brightly.
I heard a thunderous voice.  "So, you think the light and heat will weaken me? Don't you know that I am The Vampire King?"

The Vampire King leaped out of the hole, and stood in front of us. He was now huge, about sixty feet tall.  Hundreds of bats poured out of the hole, and flew right into his body, making him bigger and bigger.

He opened his cape, and his entire body and inside of his cape were lined with bats.  The Vampire King's face transformed into that of a vampire bat.  They poured out by the thousands.  I activated my energy shield over my friends.  "Don't worry about us," said Selene. "All ATTACK!" she screamed with furious rage.  I flew up into the sky with my bat wings.  I felt my winged helmet vibrating.  I didn't understand what was going on with that, but there was no time to ponder it.  

I summoned an army of locusts.  The locusts formed a great cloud behind me, their buzzing was deafening.  The bats attacked the locusts, but they were outnumbered.  The locusts swarmed over them, tearing into the bats' flesh with their insect mandibles.  The bats began falling to the ground.  I saw flashes of light and fire through the battle coming from my friends, but I couldn't see anything else.  Two great living clouds clashed; bats and locusts, and I was in the thick of it.  I summoned a great murder of ravens, and the battle intensified.  The bats ripped at the ravens throats, and the ravens pecked out the bats' eyes, and tore at them with their talons.

The bats took heavy losses, and what few remained flew back into the Vampire King's body.  There ground was strewn with dead bats, ravens, and locusts.  Flies were already buzzing around the corpses.

"Damn you!" roared the Vampire King.  Then, I saw fire moving across the sand toward the feet of the Vampire King from Raven, the fire caught his feet on fire, and traveled up his clothes, consuming his cape and robe.  Spike leaped from the ground up at the Vampire King, and landed on his neck.  Spike dug his claws into the Vampire King's flesh, and bit down into his jugular.

The Vampire king yelled in anger reaching for Spike. Selene shot two beams of white light into his eyes, and he froze in pain.  Spike vaulted off the Vampire King, blood pouring from his mouth, an vengeful grin on his face.

I summoned an army of flesh eating beetles, and they crawled up from the Vampire King's feet, covering his entire body, consuming his flesh.  The sound of thousands of beetle mouths grinding and clicking sounded unearthly.

All that remained was a huge skeleton, and two angry eyeballs looking down at us.  

"You think you can kill me that easily? I am still alive! I am still alive!"

He tried to stomp us, but we were too quick for him.  I flew up easily dodging his grasp with my bat wings.  I summoned two giant ravens.  As he tried to reach down and grab us, the ravens swooped down and pecked at his eyes.

He stood up, arching his back in pain. He reached for the ravens, but they plucked his eyeballs out and flew away.

I saw Raven doing something strange.  She turned into what looked like a large green inchworm, and crawled on to the Vampire King's foot.

"What the hell?" I thought.

I heard Raven's voice in my head. She sounded like she was smiling. "I am a bone virus."

A greenish black spot formed on the right foot of the Vampire King, and spread like a crack, up his leg, and quickly traveled over all his bones.

"What is this?" He seemed shocked.  The bone virus spidered out covering his bones like a hungry vine.  He looked down at his foot, as it crumbled, and turned to dust.

"No," he said quietly. "No. Damn you. Damn all of you to hell!" he cursed, as his entire skeleton body crumbled to the ground in a pile of dust.  A hot desert wind blew, and the Vampire King was no more.

We were suddenly back on the moon.  Raven and I both kissed our dream lovers goodbye, and they disappeared.

"Wow! Let's have another adventure!" I said to Raven Knight.  

"If you don't wake up now, and write it down, you are going to forget the whole thing!" she laughed. 

"No I won't! Uh, maybe you're right," I grinned sheepishly.  She walked away, and waved goodbye, then disappeared.

I was alone on the moon.  

I pressed the button on my energy belt, and an energy field formed around me. I sat down in lotus, meditating on the dream. I wanted to remember the whole thing.  I felt spirits around me. I was curious about them, but I didn't want to get distracted. I closed my eyes, and tried to remember the highlights: the camels, the hole, the temple, the stone, the staff, the Vampire King, Spike, the glen, the frost giant, the wrestling match, Zaphor, the gifts of my spirit guides, the final battle...

I felt myself beginning to wake up.  For some reason I knew I would have to go right back to sleep. I didn't want to forget a thing.

I meditated and I thought about Robot Butler meditating in his dreams. "So this is what it's like!" I thought. "How strange." I meditated, and I felt like others were meditating with me. 
The dream faded, and I slowly returned to wakefulness.

----------


## Baron Samedi

23.09.2009Shift from the Forums (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon.
Before I got there, Shift, appeared in front of me.  She looked like her avatar, a woman with ghostly white skin, and thick black hair.
"So, you want a fight?"
"Who the hell are you?"
"It's Shift from the forums."
"Really?"
"Yes!" Then she punched me in the face.
"Holy shit!" I was shocked.
"You want a fight? I read your thread.  You said you want a fight?"
Then, her mouth opened up, her jaw distending like a snakes, and her mouth was lined with fangs.
"Yeesh!" I said.  "You're not real," I said in my mind.
"Yes, I am!" she said, and punched me in the jaw.
"Dammit!" I said.  Then she lunged forward, her mouth opening like a snake's again, and she bit my shoulder.
"Damn you!" I tried to grab her, but she just teleported away laughing at me.  She kept repeating, "It's Shift from the forums, It's Shift the forums."
I noticed I was in space.  I decided to ignore her.  I kept hearing her voice louder and louder, echoing in my skull.  I looked aay from her, but she kept flitting in and out of sight, I couldn't look away.
"Aah! Dammit! Shut up!"
She laughed and disappeared.
I woke up because ants were crawling on me.
23.09.2009Dream Battles (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After reading some posts of The Cusp, Mylynes, and others, I have come to the conclusion that entering others dreams is possible.  I have already experienced shared dreaming, so tonight I went to sleep with the intention of battling others in dreams, just to see if I could. 

It was the most insane series of dreams I have ever experienced.  I didn't have time to write everything down when I woke up, but I will tell you what I can still recall.

I went to sleep, and focused on the moon.  I suddenly had the dream of Shift before I ever got to the moon. I don't know if it was really her or someone masquerading as her, but it was definitely a separate entity, not a DC.

I woke up, then went back to sleep.

I was on the moon again.  I saw a woman in white.   "Raven?  Selene?"
I was confused.  It was like my dream-sense that tells me who people are was dulled, kind of like blurry vision. 
She started laughing at me. 
"Are you confused? Do you want to fight?"
She was firing some crazy shit at me. I can't remember what it is.  I dodged it though. It was flashes of light, or like bolts of white energy.
She kept teleporting around and laughing at me.  This made me think it was Selene.  "Selene?"
"Who am I? Selene? Raven?" she laughed again.
I grabbed her when she teleported near me, then teleported away, and laughed.
Then, she started firing stuff at me again.
I turned on my energy field, and sat down and meditated.

I tried to focus on what the hell was going on.  I had an overpowering feeling of confusion, which was a constant undercurrent during the entire dream.

My confusion began to recede.  I stopped meditating, and I tried to teleport with the woman who was attacking me.  I wasn't able to do that, but I was able to teleport.

I said to myself, "I can teleport anywhere, just by thinking about where I want to go."

I teleported back to earth, then all over the planet.  I kept thinking about new places to go, and I was teleporting so fast, that I can't remember where I went, but I did this about one or two dozens times.

Then I was back in outer space, between the earth and the moon.

I saw the woman, who I then thought was Selene, floating behind me.  She had a white staff in her hand.

"Byeeee," she waved, and winked out of sight.

Then, I saw this strange rectangular prism floating there in space. I couldn't tell what size it was, because I had no frame of reference.  It was changing shape, like, a yeast budding, but the buds were more cube type shapes, then the buds would fold back into the main shape. 

"What the hell is that?" I thought.  The shape seemed to be thinking.  For some reason, I thought it was Mylynes.  I had already decided I wanted to battle him.

I heard him laughing in my head.  It felt like my own mind was laughing at me.  

Suddenly I was inside the shape, completely engulfed, like he ate me.  Every side was covered with eyes, including the floor I was standing on. It freaked me the fuck out.

"Yeesh! Holy shit! Wait a minute. This is a dream." At that point, the eyes which were at first 3D became 2D.  I wasn't afraid anymore, but the eyes felt alive and intelligent, and I still felt creeped out.  I decided to attack one of the eyes.  I stabbed my sword at one. It was like attacking a wall.

"Dammit! This is so confusing."

Then, Mylynes started asking me a bunch of questions that didn't make sense.  I don't remember them, but I remember I was saying, "What? What the hell? That doesn't make sense."

Then, he started talking as if he were me.  He was saying stuff like, "Where am I? How the hell to I fight a room? I am so confused." It was extremely disorienting. It was like mental vertigo.

I felt like I was being toyed with.  I couldn't think of a way to fight a room.

I got the impression he got bored of me, and released me.

----

Dream Fragment

I was in the Sahara. I saw Raven, I think.  I said, "Here's an ideal place for a battle."I was battling Selene and Raven.  They kept mocking me and telling  me that I sucked.  We were shooting all kinds of crazy energy at each other.  I changed into a giant minotaur slowly, to try and draw their attention and frighten them.  They laughed at me, and ran up my legs and all over my back, poking their swords in me.  I reached back to try and pull them off.  I grabbed one of them, and tried to bite her.  I bit her head off.  "Oh shit!" I said in my mind. "Oh, wait this is a dream, she's okay."  
They laughed at me, because I had just bit the top off a turnip, and the turip was in my hand.
"Dammit!" I said, "I suck at this! I have to get better!"

Dream fragment

I decided to look for The Cusp to battle him.  I found him on earth, wandering around a big city, like New York. I changed into a minotaur to frightem him.  He was unphased.  I made my eyes red, and became giant as slowly as I could.  

He mumbled something about, "impressive."  He smirked at me, then changed into a skyscraper.  "A building? How the hell do I fight a goddamned building?" I thought.

The skyscraper slowly grew bigger and bigger.  "Dammit, he's got me!" I thought (as he was able to pull my focus).  I summoned an army of locusts. They crawled on the building then the locusts seemed to get bored.  The Cusp laughed at me. "Duh!" I thought, "attacking a building with locusts. That makes no sense."

I tried to ignore him, but I was fascinated at a face appearing on the skyscraper.  He leaned forward, and was going to fall on me.  

I braced myself for the impact, then I picked him up, and spun him around.  "Spinning? This is old hat for me bro!" Then, I threw him into outer space.  He seemed like he was going along for the ride, curious as to what I would do.

Fragment

I was in a 24 hour diner in a big city, in the middle of the night, having coffee with The Cusp.  We were gargoyles, or dragon-men, though everyone else around us was human, and the setting looked normal.  It reminded me of a scene from The Tick or the old Gargoyles cartoon.  We were talking about dream battling.  I was telling him that Mylynes is a total nutjob, and he really mindfucked me.  

"There is so much more we can do than we think we can do," he laughed.  "Everything is just one big ass dream anyway."

I pondered this comment, and sipped my coffee.

Fragment

Raven and I were battling on the moon.  We had these kickass quarterstaffs, glowing white at the ends.  We were flipping over each other, spinning, and doing badass moves in general.  Then, she started teleporting, and I was fucked.

Fragment

I was battling with Selene on the Sahara.  She is good at hand-to-hand, so I told her, "Let's do a no-weapons fight."  She smiled at me and nodded.  Her hands were a blur, moving so fast I could barely see them.  It's like those old Mortal Kombat combos.  I was fucked.  She stopped kicking my ass, and laughed.

Note: the only one to cause me dream pain was the person that called herself Shift from the forums. I call it dream pain, because I have no other way to describe it.

The only one to induce real fear in my was Mylynes.

This was a very humbling experience for me.  It's like kicking ass in the campaign of a RTS or FPS video game, thinking you're a badass, and then getting your ass handed to you when you go online.

DC's are like NPC's.  

I wouldn't say any of these people are Dreamwalkers or Nightstalkers per se, as in joining the "factions" or whatever, but since I have experienced shared dreaming, and healing in a dream, it stands to reason it's possible to share dreams with others, and cause them pain or fear.  

I have also viewed a friend's dream, but I did not interact. She was not aware of me, but when I told her about it the next day, she remembered her dream, and was upset. I did get her permission beforehand, though.

I have noticed some antagonism from people on this site regarding shared dreaming.  Not directed toward Raven or me, yet, but I anticipate it. Why is it that none of them keep a dream journal?  I think it takes a lot of courage to let others see into your subconcious even through the anonymity of the internet.

----------


## Baron Samedi

24.09.2009Journey, healing, duel (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Astral Travel
*
I went into a trance meditating, and focused on the moon.

For some reason, I couldn't make it to the moon.  I was flying through space between Earth and Luna as Pan.  Some strange astral creatures kept sticking to me. Gah! They were slowing me down.  They were like sticky pink balls, like burrs, about the size of a fist.  Then, I remembered I could teleport.  I teleported to the moon.

I looked around for Raven.  She wasn't there.  I thought about how she was awake already.  I wondered if that mattered.  I decided to have my own adventures.  I wanted to contact people that were asleep.

I saw Earth in front of me. I could spin the image of the Earth around like Google Earth.  I saw Japan was asleep.  Then, I thought about Australia, and the Dreamtime.  Suddenly I was in Australia.  It was night. I was in The Outback. I was The Maxx.  "This will never do," I thought.  I have to become an animal.  I thought about the great animals of Australia. I became a red kangaroo.  I went bounding over the plain.  A freshwater crocodile appeared and attacked me, biting me in the stomach.  I teleported away, healed my wound, then, I leapt up and stomped on his head.  He got pissed, and as I turned for another attack, he lunged up at me, exposing his underside, so I punched him in his chest.The crocodile disappeared.  

I saw an Aboriginal man playing a didjeridoo on the plain. I became me again.  I heard other men playing far far away in a canyon.  I sat down in front of the man on the plain.  I pulled out a didjeridoo.  He opened his eyes and looked at me.  He was a little surprised to see an outsider in the dreamtime.  He smiled at me benignly, then began playing again.  We both played together.  I got lost in the music.  Stars began pouring out of his didjeridoo, and I stopped playing, transfixed.  The stars flew up into the sky, forming constellations.  

I saw a dingo, a crocodile, owls, kangaroos, koalas, and other animals.  The constellations told a great story, The Story, the story of our origins, our past our future, it was all the same, it was all one.  I was overwhelmed. I couldn't understand it, but I kept staring up at the constellations.  I felt like crying.

Then, I was playing with the man again.  We both stopped our song at the same time.  He looked at me, and smiled again. It was time for me to leave Australia.

I zoomed out, and looked at the earth again.  I wondered where I could go in dreams without frightening people.  Ah! The Tibetan Monks, I thought.  I was in a temple in tibet.  The monks were throat singing.  I joined them in their chanting.  I felt the music flowing through me.  They knew I was there, but they didn't acknowledge my presence, they kept their eyes closed in meditation.

I was suddenly in a cave.  There were monks sleeping on a cold mountain in the cave.  They had light robes on, but were not shivering or cold. "Ah, so this is sleep yoga!" I thought.  "They are so aware, they can generate internal heat in their sleep."  I felt their awareness.  They knew I was there, even though they were asleep.

Then, I was on a frozen lake with the monks.  They were sitting in a line.  They had cut a hole in the ice.  A couple monks were dipping cloths in the icy water, and draping it ove the other monks.  After a while, steam would come out of the cloths because of the monks intense heat.  I sat at the end of the line.
When they got to me, the two monks laughed.  "You are non-corporeal!" they said.  "This doesn't count!" 

"But, I feel cold!" They laughed and draped a wet cloth on me.  It floated in the air on my dream body.  I couldn't generate heat.  They laughed at me again, like an adult laughs when a baby is learning to walk, and stumbles.

I decided I wanted to go into the spirit realm with some monks, and kill Buddha.  Buddha was a giant glowing golden man, meditating in lotus.  His aura was so intense, I could see it.  It was golden, with some rainbow-ey colors coming off of it.  All the monks were using all kinds of weapons and physical attacks against Buddha.  It was like toddlers trying to fight a grown man.  I joined them anyway.  It was useless.

I morphed into Kamapua'a, (the Hawaiian pig-man, a demigod), and I opened my great mouth, and I swallowed him whole.  I felt him inside me.  "Buddha is within," said a voice. "You are all Buddha."  I was in space again.  I still felt Buddha inside me.  I flew through the moon, punching a hole in it.  I decided I would become even bigger than planets. I swallowed Saturn, Mercury, and Mars.  I became bigger, and I swallowed the Sun.

I felt the Sun burning inside me.  I became a golden man.  I flew to the center of the galaxy to swallow that also.  There were very bright white big stars all around me.  They were blindingly white.  Their power was so intense I was afraid.  "This is a dream," I said to myself, "so why I am I scared?"

I stayed where I was, saying, "this is a dream." I felt the stars watching me benevolently.  I was awed at their power.  I was overwhelmed.

I couldn't handle it anymore.  The light was blinding, and the emotion was too intense.  I went back to the Moon, and I was me again.

*Battling Raven*

"There you are!" said a voice.  It was Raven. "Hi! Let's meet Q.  I want to duel in that arena."

missing time

We were in a great empty colloseum.  Raven and I were fighting with double-bladed staffs.  The weapons were kickass.  I think Selene and Spike may have been there, but I don't remember.  She started teleporting around me.  I tried it.  I did it a couple times, but not anywhere as near as well as she did.  

There was a pause in the battle.  Suddenly she multiplied herself into an army of about 100 Raven Knights.  "Holy shit! I wonder if I can do that."

I did also. It came pretty easily to me.  I tried to see out of the eyes of all the me's, remember Mylynes having that ability, but I couldn't.  The best I could do was to go into third person.

It was amazing to watch.  Every time one of the copies died, they disappeared, and became part of the living ones.  Then there was just Raven and I.  She defeated me, and pointed the blade at my throat.  "I am _not_ going to kill you, even if this is a dream!" she said.

"Well, then, I am am going to do it myself."

I was aware of Spike and Selene.  Spike said, "You're nuts." 

"Don't!" said Selene.  "You are going to traumatize me."

"Fine, I'll go into one of those rooms in the colloseum and do it.  It's just a dream anyway."

"Okay... well, go ahead," she relented.

"I am not really going to die."

"I know."

I got down on my knees, and drew my sword. I commited harakiri, but no one cut off my head.  My sword felt like warm light going into me.  I was suddenly in The Void.  There was whiteness all around, and nothing solid.  There was no sound.  I was a faint little flame flickering in The Void.  

I went back to the colloseum.

"Cool!" I said.  

"Well, what happened?" said Raven.

"I went into The Void for a second."

"Interesting," said Raven.

missing time

*Lucid Healing*

We were back on the moon.  I wanted to see someone, but  I couldn't remember.  Raven began creating a portal.  I told her I wanted to see someone, a friend that needed healing.  She smiled and stopped. 

I remembered it was Elarien.  We teleported to her.  She was sleeping on a green couch.  I woke her up.  Her dream body got up, but her physical body stayed sleeping on the couch.  "Oh hi!" she said. She gave me a hug, and I kissed her cheek. 

"We are here to give you some healing," I told her.  "Ok," she smiled.  I felt she was kind of embarrassed in front of Raven. (I think it wasa just Raven and I at this point)  Raven smiled warmly at her.

"Why don't you sit right... here?"  I created a cloud chair with my breath.  

"Oo!" said Elarien, and clapped.  She sat down and laid back.  I felt her bashfulness disappear and she closed her eyes and relaxed.  Raven began singing.  We were encompassed with healing energy.  Elarien had a lot of astral ticks on her.  They looked like little purple translucent bugs.  They were feeding off of her strong psychic energy, along her spine and her arms, and on her shoulders.  I began pulling them off, but there were too many.  

I focused on turning my hands into astral magnets.  I moved my hands near her body, and the ticks began sticking to my hands.  _Gross.  What was I going to do with these ticks?_ 

Then, a big black dog appeared, smiling with his tongue hanging out.  It was Jo, my astral pet!  I shook the astral ticks off on the floor, and he ate them up.  It was funny to watch.  For a second I saw his true lizardy form, but I he was appearing as a dog so as not to frighten Elarien.

She heard him bounding about. She opened her eyes and looked at  Jo.

"Who's that?" she asked.  

"He's my astral pet. Isn't he funny?"

"He's cute!" she said.

Raven's song intensified.  There was some weird ectoplasmic slimy crap on Elarien, and it fell off of her and dried up with the music.

A jar of red glowing liquid appeared in the air, and I grabbed it and gave it to Elarien.

"What's this?"

"It's pomegranate juice.  Drink it."

She slowly drank the juice, and I could see strength was slowly beginning to return to her.

I noticed she had little wounds where the ticks had bitten her.  I created a purple flame, and cauterized the wounds.   I saw she had an astral parasite inside of her.

I pulled it out the crown of her head, and wound it up, and threw it away as I did it.  Then, I created a vortex on her crown chakra, to pull down healing energy from the cosmos.  Then I created another purple flame, and sealed up the wound on her head.

She sighed.

"I am tired," she said, "I am going back to sleep now. Thanks you guys."  She stood up and smile at Raven and me.

"I want you to remember this," I told her.

"I don't know if I can," said Elarien.

"Well, it's okay. That's not the important thing."

I gave her a hug, and as our cheeks touched, I felt a tear. I don't know who's eye it came from.  I kissed her cheek, then she smiled at me, and laid back down in her physical body, and went to sleep.

I smiled at Raven and gave her a big bear hug.  She was a little surprised blushed.  "Thank you," I said telepathically, "that means a lot to me."

Suddenly we were back on the moon.  

missing time


I was back on the moon.  Raven waved goodbye, and told me to wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

25.09.2009Purple Vortex Portal (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the moon. I saw Selene. I wanted to make out her face clearly. I stared at her face, we stood looking at each other, until her face became clearer and clearer. She had long wavy black hair, large, dark brown eyes, a long curved nose (concave curve) that was almost pointed.  She had a cute little mouth with the two points on her top lip pronounced, and her lower lip was full and pouty.  She had pale skin. I smiled at her. "I like your face," I said, and we kissed.

I saw Raven Knight and Spike.  I tried to stare at Raven. She said, "What are you doing?" 

"I am just trying to make out your face." 

"Oh, ok," she replied.  I couldn't see her face clearly, and I got frustrated.

missing time

I lied down on the moon.  Raven said, "What are you doing?"  

"I am trying to go to sleep. I want to see what happens if I go to sleep in a lucid dream."

I closed my eyes, and the ground underneath felt more intense, more real.

missing time

I told Raven I wanted to practice creating a portal.  "Go ahead," she said. "I bet you can do it," she encourged, smiling at me.

I summoned a didjeridoo and played it.  I created a purple vortex spinning horizontally.  (Her portals look like a black tear in fabric.)

"Cool!" she said, "let's go!" She grabbed Spike's hand, and walked toward the portal.  I didn't move.  Selene looked up at me. Raven stopped.  

"What's wrong?"  

"It's just clarity. I can't increase it right now.  Maybe I am not in a deep enough sleep.  Everything is blurry and dim.  It's frustrating.  You and Spike go on ahead. I am just going to stare at this vortex, until my dream becomes clearer."

She and Spike went through the portal.  The Cusp floated out of the portal, followed my Man of Shred tumbling out.  "What's going on? What are you doing?" said The Cusp.

"I am staring at this vortex trying to increase clarity."  Selene, The Cusp and I sat down in front of the vortex and stared at it.

Man of Shred looked confused and disoriented.  "What's going on? How did I get here? Where am I?" he seemed to ask the air.  He looked like a translucent green color.

Still sitting I said, "Well, you just came through my portal, and you landed on the moon."

He couldn't see me for some reason.  He stumbled around like a blind person.  He didn't seem afraid, just confused.  I felt bad for him, but I couldn't think of anything else to do.  My dream started to fade.

"Listen, man," I said to Man of Shred, "I need to stare at this vortex to increase dream clarity.  My dream clarity sucks right now." 

He didn't seem to able to hear me very well.  "What? What? Huh?" 

I got the feeling he wasn't lucid, which added to his confusion.

I gave up, and stared at the portal.  My technique wasn't working.

I just kept sitting there in a row with Selene and The Cusp, to see if it would work if I just stared at it longer.

I don't remember the rest.

----------


## Baron Samedi

25.09.2009Meeting myself from another Dimension (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon.

Standing on the moon, I found Selene was there with me.  She said, "I'm so glad I've found you! I missed you!" She stood on her tiptoes and gave me a kiss.  I smiled, then I tried to remember why I was there.  

"I am looking for a Scout," I told her.  She nodded her head.  I the distance I saw a village on the moon, that looked out of place.  Selene pointed to a small object on the ground that looked out of place. It was a small silvery cube.

"Are you a Scout?" I asked the cube.  It giggled. It was the cutest giggle I have ever heard.  As it giggled, it wiggled and shook a little.  I felt that to be a yes. "Take me wherever it is you want to take me," I told it.

The cube rolled toward the city.  Then, it changed to a pink ball of energy.

*** 
missing time, and I lost lucidity partially somewhere along the way.

I was in a funny little village village like one from an RPG.  The streets were narrow cobblestone.  The pink ball stopped in front of a store and pointed at it.  The sign on the door was a needle and thread.

A man opened the door that looked like me.  He was shirtless and barefoot, wearing only jeans.  "Come in, come in, you two." Selene and I walked in.  "Glad you could finally make it." 

The inside of the house looked like one I had lived in in Massachusetts.

The man had red spikes coming out of his body and head.  

 He told me he had a pair of cute pet dream budgies and they were incubating a clutch of dream budgie eggs.  He told me the dream budgies were going to be the most amazing dream birds once they hatched.  

I was impressed by how much the man knew about the nature of dreaming.  He talked to me at length about the nature of dreams.

"So, this place we are in right now, is this another dimension?"

"Of course. I am real, she is real, you are real. We are all real."

"So, the dreams that Raven and I have are real, then?"

"Of course they are real.  You live your waking life based on your thoughts, and focus, correct?  You focus on things, that makes them more real to you.  You decide where you want to go.  Those are thoughts. All the big changes in your waking life begin and end with your thoughts or the thoughts of others.  Shared dreaming is no different from shared living.  Your reality interacts with others' reality all based on each others' thoughts. Even harm to others begins as ill will in the mind, does it not? Of course.  Your problem is you think this is illusion, and waking life is reality.  What you don't understand is all is illusion, and all is reality. Monsters that terrorize you in nightmares, will cause fear in waking life, therefore their power is bleeding over into what you call reality.  

The lines between dimensions are not so clearly drawn.  Do you follow? Already, you are smudging the border, and you continue to smudge the borders even further. Smudge... that rhymes with budg-ie, sort of. That reminds me.  The budgies."

He didn't show me the birds, but I could telepathically see what they looked like.

"So why are you incubating the birds?" I asked.  "Oh," he laughed, "It's just like incubating dreams."

"And what about the adult birds, what are those?"

"They are my dream pets, of course." He seemed amused at the question.

"Do I need to form spikes on my dream body?" I asked.

"No, you already have them. Awareness of them is enough."

"So, who are you?" I asked.

"Oh, well, I'm just you from another dimension.  That's why I look a little different."

"Oh, that's interesting."

Sensing my doubt, he said, "I really am, you know.  But, you don't have to believe me.  I still exist regardless." With that he laughed at me, like an older brother laughs at a younger sibling when teaching the younger one to walk.

Every time I asked my questions, he kept changing the subject back to the topic of the dream budjies.  "These birds are magical, you know," he grinned, as is if sharing a great secret.  He talked about them the way someone talks about a prized rare gemstone.

"I don't really get it.  I'm sorry."

"Ma-gic-al," he said slowly, mocking me.  "The birds are magical, you know what magic is!"

"But, what's magic about them."  

"Well, it doesn't matter what is magical about the adult breeding pair.  Magic varies from generation to generation. What matters is the magical quailities of the dream budgie babies that are still in their eggs.  I'm so excited! Aren't you?" he smilled like a little kid showing off a new bike.

"I don't know...I am curious to see what they are going to look like. Should I be?"

"I would be excited if I were you," he said. "The dream budgie babies are for you.  They are going to be your dream pets when they grow up."

"Oh, thank you!" I said.

"Well, you don't have to thank me, thank yourself, I am you after all," he laughed.  "Just keep incubating the dream.  Keep the dream budgies nice and warm with your thoughts. The parents are two little sweethearts of birds.  Incubate the dream when the budgie babies will hatch.  The more you think about them, and give them your positive energy while they are in the eggs, the more magical they will be! Oh, they are going to be so beautiful! Aren't you excited?"

"Yes!" I said.

"Well, now it's time for you to wake up," he said, showing me the door.  "You've already forgot part of the dream.  I don't want you to forget the whole thing!" he laughed cheerily.  Selene seem perplexed as we walked out the door.

----------


## Baron Samedi

26.09.2009Battle against Tooth (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep I focused on the moon.

*The Revolting Mr. Tooth*
For some reason, I was not on the moon, I was flying there.  I sensed danger. I turned into a giant minotaur.  This strange person appeared in front of me.  He looked kind of like a shriveled corpse.  His skin was purple and smooth, his eye was missing, and the other was hanging out of its socket, flopping on the cheek, socket, his left ear was torn and sagging, and was hanging off of his head.   His lipless mouth was open and drooling, and had about three teeth left in it.  His nails were greenish, thick, and ridged.  His right leg was lame, and he was limping at me, making slurping noises.  His right arm was huge, and dragging on a ground that didn't exist.

I looked at his right hand.  It was so fucking huge that it didn't make sense. He smiled when I stared at his hand.  He reached at my throat, and grabbed me, but as he grabbed, his hand got bigger, and he grabbed me around my entire body.

His disgusting mouth came at me as I struggled.  I increased in size, but he did the same, so relatively our size did not change.  "Damn you!" I thought.  I teleported away.
I started flying back to the moon.  These smily purplish-pink balls were stuck to my body, draining me.  I knew they were some kind of astral parasite.  "What the fuck are these things?" I thought.  Whatever they were, they were keeping me from teleporting to the moon.  I spun quickly and some fell off.  I stopped and began pulling the parasites off me.  Then I saw the gimpy guy.
He was limping at me again.  "Who the hell are you?" I said.
"Tooth!" he said, but it was more like, "toos!"  It was the most disugting word I have ever heard, just because how he was slobbering when he said it, it made me feel naseous.  "What the fuck?  What kind of fucking DC are you?" (Yes, I did say DC, and not dream character.)

He laughed a disgusting slurpy laugh.  "You fucking idiot, I am real person!"
"Hey, fuck you, dream character," I said. "I am going to ignore to fucking oblivion."
I turned around, ignoring him, and focused on the moon.
"You fucking moron. I am a real person. Ignoring doesn't work *with real people."*  On _real people_ he roared like a thousand demons going into battle.  I zoomed out to third person.  I saw a giant purple mouth stretched out from a giant purple rotting head, with three disgusting yellow teeth."
"Go, ahead and bite me, bitch," Minotaur-me said, and I stopped flying.  I was back in first person.  I was covered in pointy teeth, but the teeth were pointing at me.  There was a jet black cloud around the teeth.  The teeth were hovering about two or three inches above my skin.I
They shook and giggled.  It sounded kind of cute. "What the fuck? Why the hell do these little fuckers sound cute?" With a chomping sound, all the teeth poked me at the same time." It hurt like a bitch.
"Fuck you!" I said. "This pain isn't real." I struggled to break free of the teeth and black cloud that were covering me.

"What the fuck are you?"
The tooth cloud flew off me, and became the man form again.  He lifted his right hand.  Glowing green orbs began floating about. "I'm a Nightstalker, bitch," he said.
"Hey, fuck you, man.  Fuck your Nightstalker bullshit."
"Hey, fuck you, back.  You are such a *fucking moron. You are such a little bitch! Ha-a! Ha-a! Ha-a!" * At, "fucking moron, blah blah blah," he said everything in slow motion.  I reacted in slow motion, and that meant he had slowed time down, because I received his suggestion, like a *fucking moron.
*"Fuuuuuuuck youuuuuuuuuuu, maaaaaaaaaaan!" I said in slow motion as he reached for me, but his giant arm was moving faster and faster, now it was normal speed. I realized he hadn't slowed time, and I felt like such an idiot. I started flying away at normal speed, and his arm moved faster.
"He fuck you man!" I said really fast, spun, formed a purple vortex portal in front of me, and went through.

*On the Moon with ... People from the Forum?*
(The above fight I had forgetten until I got to the part in grey below.)"There you are!" said Raven Knight. "I've been looking for you."  I had the strange feeling that I tumbled out of a portal.  I was sitting on the ground.  I turned to a purple vortex purple, that I must have created. People started tumbling out.  

"Oh! Who are these people?" She said.  

About four or five people tumbled out. "Oh! These are people from the for-nyah!" A hand reached out of the portal, and yanked me back in.  "Damn! I should have closed that thing! Shit! Shit! Shit!"

I was in outer space. (At this point I remembered the first fight.)

*Tooth Battle #2: Yanked back into space*

I was with Tooth again.  "Hey, what the fuck! You can't do that to me!" I said.  
"I told you I'm *r-r-eal!"* On real he made this disgusting growly sound. He grinded his teeth as he said the "r" sound, and for some reason, he had about 50 gross yellow crooked flat teeth on top an bottom.
"You can't ignore me away, dumbass.  You are getting fucking _haunted,_ bitch!" On _haunted_ he sounded like a dying man gasping for air, and the roar of a zombing at the same time. It was creepy as fuck.
"Fuck, your real person Nightstalker bullshit. I don't believe in you.  You're just a fucking dream character."
He threw his head back and laughed. Bones broke out of papery skin on his torso, and his skin turned a dark grey around the stomacg. It was revolting. 
"You are fucking disgusting," I said.
"That's the point, dumbass," said Tooth.
I had know it along, but every time, I began to be aware of his tactics, he would do it again, but in a different way.  _He was using being disgusting as a way to pull focus toward him, to give him power. Just like he made it "stop time" by talking in slow motion, afte he pulled my focus. I was still focused on him, so I reacted in slow motion, even though he didn't actually stop time.
_
"Goddamn! This person is smart," I said in my head. "Maybe he is a real person."

"Your tutorial, sucks, by the way," and he sounded like a teenage Halo 3 fanboy shithead.  It annoyed me.  
"Look at you," he said seriously, as he turned to face me. "You're weak!" he said, and sounded like an army of demonic cyborgs roaring into battle, as he put his hands by his sides, and opened his huge mouth at me. "Not again!" I thought.
"Go ahead and bite me, bitch, you're not real."
He laughed, and made a chomping sound as he bit down on me. I was surrounded by a warm wet slurpy darkness. He laughed again. Then, I was in the tooth-cloud again.
"Pain isn't real on the dream plane, shithead," I said. "Go ahead, fucker!" He poked all his teeth into me, but it didn't hurt. I laughed. It kind of tickled.  Then, the tooth cloud was stuck to me. I couldn't move. I struggled to break free.
"Hey fuck this shit!" I said, and I spun forward, releasing his grip. "C'mere," he said, and sounded like a retarded flaming homosexual.
"What the fuck?" I laughed. I created a portal in front of me, and flew toward it. I still had those little pink slimy glowing parasite balls stuck to me.  "Hey, you little fuckers," I said as spun again. Some were still stuck to me.  "Get the fuck off me!" I said, as I pulled them off. I flew into the portal, and it closed behind me.

*In which I see The Cusp, and Man of Shred*
I tumbled back on to the moon, and the portal went, boop! and closed.  I was the a Minotaur still.  I felt dizzy. I had to sit. "Nomad," said Raven, walking over to me. She put her hand on my shoulder, and knelt down next to me, looking concerned. I turned into a Bedouin wearing all white. "Fuck!" I said in a daze. "I think I just got in a fight with a real person."  
"Really?" she said. "That is some crazy shit. You okay?"
"Yeah," I said, slowly standing. I felt the need to brush myself off. I was covered in slimy ectoplasm. "Yuck!"
"Oh shit!" said Raven. "That is nasty. Here."
She held out a white staff with a white crystal at the top which then glowed orange, looking like molten iron. She began singing, and the stone vibrated.  Orange glowing magic flew out of it for a second, then I was engulfed in flame for a couple seconds.
The slime was burned off.
"There!" she said.
"Wow," thank you, "I said."
"So, are you sure you're okay?" she said.
"Yeah, I was disoriented, but it's all in the head, right?" For some reason, I was a minotaur again, and when I said that I went cross-eyed, stuck out my tongue, and hit myself in the head, and moved my head around like I was dizzy.  Two little yellow birds flew around my head for a second, and there was a cuckoo sound.
"Yeah," she laughed.  
Then, she began creating a portal. She stopped. "Oh, wait, who are all these people?"

"I think they are people from the forum!" I said.
There were some people standing near the portal wandering around.  "Hey, can you guys stand in a line. Sorry, I don't mean to be rude, but I am just trying to see you."  The first person, was a man, who looked like purple and white crystal. I felt like he was familiar, but I couldn't remember.  The words "The Cusp" appeared above his head in fat white letters, and waved like a flag in the wind.
"Right! You are The Cusp!" He seemed pleased.  The next person, was looking around confused. "Where the fuck am I? What the fuck is going on? This is fucking insane. What the fuck? Am I in school? Fuck! I hate school dreams," he mumbled. He was green and white.  "Hey, you are Man of Shred."
"Huh?" he said, and looked up at me.  There were three or four other people, a blue person, yellow, green, and pink.
"Hey can you guys- You know what? I can't recognize these people!" I said to Raven.
"Okay," she laughed, and walked past me, patting my shoulder. "I am going to create a portal." As she did it, she looked at me and said, "We are going to try and make your friend lucid, yes?" 
"Right, I said." T-k-d-o," I said forgetting the _y._ A black tear in the fabric of time and space appeared in front of her.
"Hey," I said, "Can I make the portal?" I need practice.  
"Sure," she laughed, and her portal sealed itself up. 
I had a feeling that we should've used her portal, but I really want to practice.
I started doing throat singing sounds, like, womp! womp! womp! and I created a purple vortex portal.  Raven went in. I waved at the others on The Moon. "Hey, you guys are welcome to come.  We are going to try and make this guy lucid!" The Cusp just stood there, smiling benignly at me with his hands folded in front of him.  Man of Shred was still looking around confused, now at the ground.  "Where are my glasses?" he said, and touched his face. "No, contacts. No, wait a minute! I don't need contacts. This is a dream. Grrr." He actually said _grr._ I thought it was kind of funny, but I also felt a little sorry for him.

The other people were talking to each other, oblivious. This annoyed me. "Portal! Lucid! We're going!" I called. "Aw, fuck it!" I said, and went in.

*'Dammit! He's Not even Dreaming!"*

I was in someone's bedroom with Raven. There was a sliding glass door with a green curtain on my right that opened up to a covered patio. There was a dresser behind me, and some posters on the wall of bands, and a black and florouscent psychedelic poster. This guy's room was kind of messy, but it wasn't trashed.  There was something that was glowing yellow sitting on a little square end table in the middle of the room. I realized it was weed.

"Ok," I said, cracking my knuckles, "let's wake this fucker up."

"Are you sure it's TKD-whatever?" she said.

"Well, there's only one way to find out."

"Wait, Nomad, think. We're supposed to make him lucid. That means if we're here..."

"Oh, shit, this fucker isn't even dreaming! Dammit!"

"You're right.  Do you think we can induce a dream?"

"I don't know, let's try and pull his astral body or dream body, whatever you call it, out of him."

"I don't think that's right," she said. "It might freak him out. Let's just try and wake his dream body up."

For some reason, she looked like an assassin, and I looked like my green crystal energy self.

I put my hand on his shoulder, and shook it.  "Hey wake up." His dream body moved, but not his real body. I was pleased with this.
He didn't wake. Raven shook his other shoulder. "Hey, wake up, wake up, dude!" I said.  The man's (boy's?) dream body woke up, and sat up on the edge of the bed.
"What? Who are you guys?"
I began creating a portal.
"You're lucid, dude!"
"What?" he said. "I'm not lucid. Is this a dream? Why am I in my bedroom?" Raven bent down and looked him in the face, "You are dreaming!" She smiled at him. "Right, you are dreaming," I laughed.
"Oh. What? Really? Hmm. I have to go to the bathroom."
"No you don't! You're dreaming." Let's go through this portal. I was getting anxious to go through. I had a bad feeling of foreboding.

Just then, a cartoon arm popped out of the portal and grabbed me, pulling me through. "Fuuck youuu!" I yelled as Tooth pulled Minotaur me by my shoulder through whirling purple and we looked like cartoons as he limped along.

*Battle #3: In Which I become a kickass Lava Minotaur*

We were in outer space. He was floating in front of me, slowing moving up and down, in some cheezy Dragon Ball Z pose.  An orange glow formed around his right hand. He suddenly turned into Goku.
"Are you fucking kidding me?" I laughed.  He started charging up, and I yawned. "Kamehameha!" he shouted, and shot a huge beam of energy at me. I dodged it easily, yawning again. "Oh, what? You mean the first king of Hawaii?" I taunted, laughing again.
"Damn you, you little shit!" and he turned back into zombie-Tooth. "I am going to eat your _fuckiing soul!"_ he roared, and did his bite attack. I teleported away, and laughed. 
"How many goddamned times are you going to do that?"
He started losing his cool.
I snorted at him, and slowly grew in size. My minotaur eyes, glowed red, and smoke came from my nostrils. I inhaled, and my skin turned black like lava rock. Little cracks formed over my body and opened, revealing hot lava underneath.  A stone whip appeared in my left hand, and a  stone shield in my right.  
We were standing on a lava field.  It was slowly flowing. There were pillars of rock about the landscape. I tightened my grip on my whip, and walked toward Tooth, while looking at myself in from 3rd person. I looked pretty badass.
Huge boulders began to lift off of the ground in my telepathic anger.  I growled at him, and rolled my left wrist. "How long are you going to follow me around, you little shit?"
Tooth started to get lost in my menacing red eyes, then he looked away, glancing around the landscape. He was upset that he was in my world now. I rolled my wrist again, and stomped toward him, BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!" 
He looked at my wrist as it cracked loudly. I moved it very slowly.  He looked down at the whip.  It came to life and turned into a snake, and hissed at him.
"Hey fuck, all this shit!" he said, and snapped out of it. 
He roared and leaned back, and green slimy tapeworms shot out of his torso, their ends anchored in his innards. It was the most disgusting fucking thing I have ever seen. I knelt down, as the tapeworms came at me, and I increased the size of my shield.  The tapeworms glanced off my shield, and I grunted with the impact.  The snake hissed at the tapeworms.  The tapeworms went limp, and Tooth retracted them into his body.

"You are fucking disgusting! You know that?"

My world disappeared, and we were back in space again. I was an ordinary minotaur, and he was ordinary Tooth, whatever the hell that means.
He screamed at me, and lunged in anger.  I redirected his energy, and did a judo throw up and over me, tossing him on his back.  He turned in Hercules, and lunged at me again, grabbing me.  We wrestled in outer space, tossing each other, landing, then charging at each other again.  Every time we made contact, he kept patting me lightly all over my body as much as he could.  It creeped me out. 
Next time he tossed me, I turned into a great black bull.  I slowly grew in size, and my eyes turned red. I pawed at the "ground."  A colloseum formed behind me, and my horns slowly grew in size.  There was a crowd chanting, "The bull! The bull! The bull!"  I zoomed out into third person.
For a second, I saw The Tooth as a green energy form.  "Let's wrestle again so I can touch you!" he said.

"No, you creep!" I rumbled and pawed the ground. I charged at him, roaring, and he changed into a giant pointed carnivore tooth, pointed at me face. I slowly moved, and he reacted slowly. I laughed inside, but kept the game up.  I expanded, and changed into black goo, then I surrounded him, and changed into a giant vacuum sealed glass jar.

He knocked around inside me. "Hey let me out of here, you asshole!" he whined. Then he started whimpering like a child.  "I'm just a kid.  My dad hits us." He started crying. I got the image in my mind of a sad little purple zombie boy crying in a dark corner, a dark shadow looming. It was fucking disturbing.
"Why are you such an asshole? I'm just a kid." I felt really sorry for him. 
"Was he just a kid?"
"I am still stealing his fucking energy," said a little voice quietly, pleased with himself.  The glass around the tooth was glowing pink, and little glowing orbs were moving up into him. "I'm touching you, dumbass!"

I roared in anger and became a minotaur again.

He went into his many tooth and cloud form again, and I reached up, and said, "King of Dragons, come to me!"

A huge purple vortex portal appeared above me and a blue dragon tail dangled above my head. I grabbed it. The tail yanked me through, and the portal sealed up.

"Dammit!" Tooth mumbled to himself.

*In which I meet The Great Dragon*

I was on a grassy mountain hillside with a great light blue dragon.  It sparkled beautifully.  It was huge. It was surrounding me with its body, lying down.  I ran over and hugged it around the neck like a small child hugs a big dog.
It smiled and looked at me. It seemed feminine.  Then, it changed to purple, and back to blue again.

I climbed on he back, and she took off.  Her wings were translucent.  She changed color to pink, to lavendar, to green, to blue, and back to lavendar again as we flew.

We landed on a cliffside. There was a nest of baby dragons.  She was standing on he rear legs like a bird, because there was little room on the ledge of the aiyre. She plucked me off of her back with her mouth, and set me on the edge of the nest.

The baby dragons walked slowly around in circles. The momma dragon flew away, and came back with large strips of raw meat in her mouth.  The baby dragons opened their mouths like baby birds, and she dropped a strip of meat in each one's mouth.  I thought it was cute and kind of gross.

"Who are these?" I asked the momma dragon.

"My children," of course, she said smiling at me.

Suddenly I was on a great chessboard in the middle of a well manicured English garden. A giant king that looked like the little fat guy from Alice in Wonderland slowly ambled toward me, threateningly, a stupid look on his face. I ignored him.

"My children will aid you," said the momma dragon at the edge of the chessboard in front of me.  On my right shoulder sat a tiny golden Eastern dragon, about three feet long. (The mom was a Euopean looking dragon.)  He shot a jet of flame out of his little mouth. He clapped his front claws together, and lightning appeared on his paws. He stood on my shoulder, the lightning crackled on his claws.

The dragon on my left was a sky blue color, and looked like a cross between both types of dragons. He turned invisble, no he turned into liquid water.  He turned blue again.

I turned and faced the king.  The golden dragon flew slithering through the air, and blew fire in the king's face, who I now realized was an automaton.  The king's face was charred, but his stupid doll face had a permanent grin on it. He waved his hands at his face. 

The water dragon flew at the king, and then landed on the ground turning into water. He hopped to the king like a slinky, then turned into a puddle. The king slipped and fell.  The golden dragon flew down and landed in the puddle.  Lightning came out of his claws, through the puddle, and shocked the king. He stopped moving, and I heard his gears wind down.

"Very good!" said the momma dragon. "You already know how to command your pets! Their elements will balance out your weaknesses. As you progress in your dream journeys, your worlds will get increasingly bizarre. Do not be amazed, do not be alarmed. Remain calm, and learn to focus your mind." I nodded. 
"Be good, children!" she said, and flew away.

"So, now you know," said myself from the other dimension appearing in front of me.  He had a leather glove on his right hand. He was shirtless and barefoot, wearing jeans, with red spikes coming out of him. He lifted it, and a giant blue budgie landed on his glove. He gave the a piece of meat, which it quickly gobbled up. "Uh...falconry?" I said.

"Something like that." He lifted both arms, and a flock of parakeets landed on his arms.

"Aren't they cute?"

"That's the point," he said. He closed his eyes, and straightened his arms.  A great beautiful blade formed above us, the color of the sky. Then, I realized it was made of birds.

"Now it's time for you to go," he said, forming a portal. 

*Final Battle*
I tumbled out of a portal on to the Moon.  Raven was facing down Tooth. The others seemed to be watching. I jumped back through the portal, and landed in the dragon's nest. She was sitting in a circle, and there was an energy dome around a clutch of eggs.
"How do I defeat this fucker?" I asked her.

I looked at the energy dome. "Oh, right," I said. I hit the button on my belt, and a force field of energy formed around me. I focused on the portal I hoped was still on the Moon, and teleported back.

Raven was blasting Tooth with a double bladed staff.  White hot magic was shooting out, as Tooth walked toward her, trying to grab her. "Don't you touch me, fucker," she said. Every time he got close, his hand bounced off of an invisible force field.
"Hey Tooth," I said, and he ignored me. "Hey, Tooth," I yelled, time to take you to the dentist."
He turned and looked at me. "That joke doesn't even make sense! Your jokes suck!" I laughed at him as he charged me with a giant hand. I sat down on the ground. He bounced off my energy shield. "Why you gotta be a bitch?" he whined.  He started pounding on my energy field.
"Why you gotta be a wigger?" I asked.
"Hey fuck you man! You don't know shit about me." My energy gloves formed around my fists, and I stood up. He formed his hands into claws, trying to penetrate the force field.
"I bet you wear a Jay-Z tshirt all day, but you probably listen to emo!"
My gloves started slowly extending.
"That was a lame insult. You really suck at dream battling."
My gloves extended beyond the force field, and I grabbed him by the ankles with my energy. I swung him in a circle, and I spun him around tossing him far away. As he flew through the air, he looked like an ugly doll. He landed, and stood up.  
*missing time*
26.09.2009Secret segment (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Note: Initially I had left this part out, because my dream guide said to do it to protect Spike, but Raven's dream guides said it was cool (and they know her better0, so here it is.*
(redacted for secret magic)
"Ack!" he screamed in pain.  "You fucking asshole!"
"You fucking asshole!" I mimicked. Then, I said walking slowly toward him getting louder and louder, "What?  Who said that? What is your birthday? What is the price of coffee in Brazil, eastern standard time? What the fuck? Japan! Japan! Japan! Shut the hell up! Get out of my head! What year did you graduate high school? 867-5309 This asshole is driving me insane!"

"Shut the hell up!" he screamed hysterically.

I grabbed him by the ankles with my energy gloves, and I anchored myself down with my boots, and spun him around, and tossed him toward Raven and Selene.  He attacked Raven as before, but he was much weaker now.  He was about four times the size of a normal person.  Selene flew up, and fired bolts of moonlight at his face, he put his hands up in front of his face, "Gaah!"

Suddenly, Spike appeared behind him on the ground. Spike flew up, and landed on his neck, and bit down, sucking his energy out of him.  Tooth reached up to grab him, screaming in pain, but he faded into a mist, and I saw a little orange flame flickering in the mist. Spike landed on the ground and wiped glowing yellowish liquid off of his mouth, and Tooth began fading.He whimpered on the ground, and I tossed him into a purple vortex.
"That shit was insane," I said to Raven.  She nodded, and leaned on me, breathing heavily.
"I know, wake up, write everything down." The dream faded.

----------


## Man of Shred

Lol that sounds how i would act in a dream. It was me. I just didn't remember. I came home too drunk last night.

 And did you know that I wear glasses? and i use to have contacs. I do curse a lot.

----------


## Hukif

Amazing, your journal is simply amazing. How could I not read it before... I wonder if you would give me permission to fight you? I did the same with Naiya, created a DC with all her powers, and fought, and you seem a really good fighter too, so would be fun.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Lol that sounds how i would act in a dream. It was me. I just didn't remember. I came home too drunk last night.
> 
>  And did you know that I wear glasses? and i use to have contacs. I do curse a lot.



I don't know. That's just what you said.  You say you want to share dreams, then you come home drunk?  You're not making things easy on me, pal. Just kidding.





> Amazing, your journal is simply amazing. How could I not read it before... I wonder if you would give me permission to fight you? I did the same with Naiya, created a DC with all her powers, and fought, and you seem a really good fighter too, so would be fun.



Thank you. Battling you would kickass.  I have been lurking on your journal for a long time myself.  

I am going to try and do it right now.

----------


## Man of Shred

You showed up in my dreams last night.

----------


## Baron Samedi

27.09.20091 on 1 vs Tooth (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I went to sleep, I focused on the moon.
For some reason, I was not on the moon, but flying toward the moon in outer space. I hit the button on my energy belt, and an energy field formed around me.  
Pink glowing astral parasites flew toward me the way iron shavings are drawn toward  a magnet, but the bounced of my energy field, and couldn't stick to it.
"Damn, why am I not on the moon?" I said to myself. I sensed danger.
My dragon pets appeared on my shoulders, the golden one on the right, and the sky blue on one the left.
Suddenly, Tooth was floating in front of me. The golden one rushed at him, and blew fire in his face.  "AH!" he put up his hands, and his skin smouldered.
Then, the sky blue one, the water dragon turned into water, and splashed him in the face.
"What?" he laughed.  Then, the golden one flew on the back of his wet head and shocked him with lightning.
"Argh! You asshole! Can't you ever fight by yourself?" My baby dragons returned to me.
A green glow formed around his right hand. I sighed, which really annoyed him.
"Hey, why don't we fight one-on-one, in an arena, without anyone interfering?"
"Hmph," he said, "Uh, okay."
There was no way he could get out of it, since he implied that's what he wanted anyway.
"Come with me to the moon, and we can meet someone who can take us there." I teleported to the moon without saying anything more.

I appeared on the moon, and I saw Raven, Selene, and there were some other people, too.  I don't remember who they were, but I think they may have been from the forums.
Tooth appeared right after me.  Raven put her hand on the hilt of her sword.  "Wait," I told her, "we're going to fight one-on-one in the colloseum."

"Oh," she smiled.  She looked like she was talking to a spirit, like when someone channels.  
I was suddenly in the colloseum again, but this time Tooth was across from me.  I sensed Raven, Selene, and an invisible Spike watching.  I knew Q was there too, but I felt more like he was the colloseum itself, or something.  Tooth looked a little disoriented, then he looked at me.

He started charging up his ugly big right hand.  I ran at him, and punched him in the hand.  "Ow, shit!" he said.
"Round 1!" said a voice, "goes to Nomad!"
"Wait, what?" said Tooth, "what kind of bullshit is this?"

We were suddenly back in the same positions.
"What is this?" I thought amusedly. "Are we playing Mortal Kombat or something?"
"Round 2! Begin!" said the voice.
I changed into a minotaur, and Tooth changed into a bull. "Really?" I laughed.
I thought he would expect I would change into a giant lava minotaur again, so I changed my tact.
I slowly turned into a beautiful white unicorn with long eyelashes.  I flicked my mane and whinnied. Selene clapped her hands with delight.  He charged me, and I slowly grew my horn as I ran at him, then as we made contact, I poked him right between the horns.
"Gaah!" he shouted.
"Winner of Round 2: Nomad!"

"Wait!" said Tooth, but we were already back in starting positions.
"This is some bullshit," he murmured, then ran right at me, getting frustrated.  I pretended like I was going to brace myself for the impact, but instead I did a judo throw and tossed him behind me.
"Dammit!" he shouted.
"Nomad is the winner of Round 3!"

We were back in starting positions again.
"Round 4, begin!" said the voice.
He tried doing his giant mouth attack like he was going to eat me.  I looked away from his mouth and stood there, smiling.  When his horrible mouth got close, I teleported behind him, and slapped him on his head.
"Wait! What?"
"Wait! What? Wait What?" I mocked as I teleported around him slapping him on the top of his head repeatedly.
"You bas-"

"Winner Round 4: Waking Nomad! Round 5 begin!"
"Turd!" continued Tooth, and I laughed, which pissed him off even more.
He slowly grew in size, getting bigger and bigger.  "That ol' gag?" I lauged at him again, as then I shrunk down to about 2 or 3 feet tall.
"What the fuck?" he said.
"Oh shit! Wrong direction!" I feigned fear. This made him pleased with himself, and he kept growing until he was 50 or sixty feet tall.  
I multiplied myself, until there was about 100 or 200 hundred Nomads, and surrounded him in a circle.
"Hey, fuck this shit!" he said as he put his two fists together, and tried to smash my copies.  They ran away laughing.
The Nomads stood in a circle around him, and shrunk down even smaller, until we were about six inches high.
"What the fuck?" he said again.
"Don't you have anything more interesting to say?" said the real me in a tiny voice.
He turned his big ugly purple corpse face toward me, and all the copies started lauging at him in tiny voices.  
"Raa!" he roared. "Stop laughing at me!"
Then, my copies swirled around him, and some ran up his legs, swarming over his body like army ants, while other copies ran in circles on the ground with their swords drawn, laughing like maniacs.  The copies ran up his body, stabbing him with their swords in the energy weak spots, OtherMe (me-from-the-other-dimension) had showed me.
"Ack!" he twitched, and slightly convulsed like a man being stung by wasps.
"Match!" said a voice, and we were back in starting positions.
I looked like a badass Bedouin, wearing all white, and a scimitar hung from my hip.  My eyes glowed red, and steam slowly rose from my clothes.
"Winner of Match, five to zero: Waaaaaaaakiiiiiiiiiiing NOMAD!" shouted the voice.
"Hey, fuck you!" said Tooth quietly, and spit on the ground.  I drew my sword, and he tightened up, then I laughed and leaned on it like a cane, and crossed my ankles. 
Tooth teleported out of there.  Selene ran up and kissed me.  "I like the unicorn!" she said. "So cute!"
"Oh! There is so much I want to do tonight," I told Raven.
"Hmm?" she said, looked away from Spike who was holding her as he caressed his chest. "Oh, well, don't you think you better wake up, and write this down before you forget? I don't think you need much more sleep."
"You're right," I conceded. I smiled and shrugged my shoulders. Selene stood on her tiptoes, and kissed me, and the dream faded.

----------


## Raven Knight

You seem to be doing better with your dream skills! :bravo: That match was a complete shut-out!  ::goodjob::  Too bad you left before Tooth got literally flushed down the toilet!  ::laughtillhurts::   You think maybe he's had enough?  Just seeing that guy is nauseating!  ::barf:: 





> 27.09.20091 on 1 vs Tooth (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> As I went to sleep, I focused on the moon.
> For some reason, I was not on the moon, but flying toward the moon in outer space. I hit the button on my energy belt, and an energy field formed around me.  
> Pink glowing astral parasites flew toward me the way iron shavings are drawn toward  a magnet, but the bounced of my energy field, and couldn't stick to it.
> "Damn, why am I not on the moon?" I said to myself. I sensed danger.
> My dragon pets appeared on my shoulders, the golden one on the right, and the sky blue on one the left.
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thank you! Well, I have a good teacher!  

I notice you can smell in your dreams. I want to work on that, but I don't want to smell a rotting Tooth! :tongue2: 

And you can taste, too!

How about we pick flowers, then eat them!
I am a vegetarian, by the way. Even in dreams!  ::lol:: 

I think Tooth is a user on DV, actually. At least he is a lurker, because he said, "Your tutorial sucks!" But, he taught me a lot in that first epic series of battles with him.  I have a feeling he learned Nightstalking on his own somehow, and then came on to DV.  I wonder if he appears in others' dreams.  The Cusp talked about someone similar that he called Gimpy chasing him through dreams relentlessly.

I kind of like Tooth.  (Tooth, I know you are reading this, why don't you reveal your identity.)  I don't think he is a real Nightstalker, in the sense that he terrorizes people, and induces nightmares, but his energy stealing was definitely creepy.

He's obviously not a zombie, but it's just a form. 

Hey, this is the first dream where you actually perceived my shapeshifting ability, isn't it?  Maybe because you were just sitting and watching.  

This is the most fun I've ever had in my life!  Shared lucid dreaming is much better than any hallucinogens I've ever taken!  I am beginning to see the sequence of the Don Juan books.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Thank you! Well, I have a good teacher!  
> 
> I notice you can smell in your dreams. I want to work on that, but I don't want to smell a rotting Tooth!



If the smell is strong enough I can smell it.  Sometimes that isn't a good thing, though!  I didn't really want to smell a rotting Tooth / Zombie!  ::barf:: 





> And you can taste, too!
> 
> How about we pick flowers, then eat them!
> I am a vegetarian, by the way. Even in dreams!



In dreams I'm more of a chocolatarian!  Cakes, pies, candy!  ::D:  Smelling here is a good thing!





> I think Tooth is a user on DV, actually. At least he is a lurker, because he said, "Your tutorial sucks!" But, he taught me a lot in that first epic series of battles with him.  I have a feeling he learned Nightstalking on his own somehow, and then came on to DV.  I wonder if he appears in others' dreams.  The Cusp talked about someone similar that he called Gimpy chasing him through dreams relentlessly.
> 
> I kind of like Tooth.  (Tooth, I know you are reading this, why don't you reveal your identity.)  I don't think he is a real Nightstalker, in the sense that he terrorizes people, and induces nightmares, but his energy stealing was definitely creepy.
> 
> He's obviously not a zombie, but it's just a form. 
> 
> Hey, this is the first dream where you actually perceived my shapeshifting ability, isn't it?  Maybe because you were just sitting and watching.  
> 
> This is the most fun I've ever had in my life!  Shared lucid dreaming is much better than any hallucinogens I've ever taken!  I am beginning to see the sequence of the Don Juan books.



Hey, Tooth!  PM one of us!  We've already had 3-way shared dreams.  Let's do something cool together!  You know where we meet...  :wink2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> If the smell is strong enough I can smell it.  Sometimes that isn't a good thing, though!  I didn't really want to smell a rotting Tooth / Zombie! 
> 
> 
> 
> In dreams I'm more of a chocolatarian!  Cakes, pies, candy!  Smelling here is a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Tooth!  PM one of us!  We've already had 3-way shared dreams.  Let's do something cool together!  You know where we meet...



I don't think he is going to do that, because he doesn't want to reveal himself.

----------


## Baron Samedi

28.09.2009Selene's Lucidity (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I fell asleep, focusing on the moon.
I was in outer space again.  I knew what this meant by now.  I turned on my energy belt, and immediately afterward pink glowing astral parasites tried to stick on me, but bounced off of my energy shield. I saw Tooth to my left.
"Dammit, I got shit to do," I said without looking at him.  I opened a portal in front of me, spun, and went through.
Selene was waiting on the moon for me. I saw Tooth in the distance, fighting with some people. He was a giant size.  
"You know what?" I said to myself in my head, "fuck that guy, I really don't feel like dealing with his bullshit right now."
Selene ran up and gave me a kiss. I held her for a second, then looked her seriously in the eyes.  I turned on my energy shield again, generating from the energy belt Selene had given me. It grew large enough to shield both of us.
"Selene," I said, "I want to know if you are real."
"Of course, I am," she smiled, "you already know that."
"I mean, do you have a physical form?"
She looked bewildered, "I don't know... I..."
"You are dreaming!" I interrupted.
Her eyes got wide, and she stared off, as if in a trance.  It kind of scared me.
"What is your name? Where do you live?"
"My name is A_____ S______ and I live in Washington State."
(this is what I had heard her say in Waking life)
"What is your address?"
"8*** S_____ L_____ Lane, Redmond, Washington."
"Okay!" I said excitedly, and woke up.
I had already looked up a person with this name, and one person I found was a pretty young veternarian.   I found that the address didn't exist, numberwise, but I mix numbers up all the time in waking life anyway, due to a learning disability I have.  There are two roads with similar names, but they end in Road, or Drive, and they are in Everett.  I googled the the two streets in Everett, and they are a 45 minute drive away from the vet's clinic.  I began having a strange feeling of belief mixed with a strong feeling of doubt, which was really strange.  I found out this woman had gotten married.  I wondered if she was divorced now like me. I decided to WILD again. I smoked one little hit of ganja, and went back to sleep.
I saw Tooth in front of Selene. She was still in a trance.  Tooth was in the form of a man-sized zombie toad. He looked so revolting.  He shot out a slimy tongue, and it wrapped around Selene.  I saw energy flowing out of her into him. "That slimy bastard!" I thought.  I leapt up, and slammed down on to his head, heels first.  
"Gaah!" He leapt up high, to get away, but I caught him in a purple energy net. I was using my energy gloves instinctively now.  I anchored myself with my energy boots, and spun him around.  I opened a portal, and tossed him in like a hammer throw.
Raven appeared. I had a feeling Spike was there, but invisible.
Raven looked at Selene, and then did the same fire spell she did on me in another dream to burn the ectoplasm off of Selene.
Raven noticed Selene's trance-like state. She looked concerned, then looked at me. 
"What happened?"
"Well, she's lucid, I think.  I told her, 'you are dreaming.' She told me her name and stuff. I'm confused. Let's try and find her sleeping body." 
"Okay," said Raven, and opened a portal. "Dammit!" I said, "I can't maintain focus. I am too emotional right now."
"Just grab my hand," said Raven. I grabbed her hand, and then Selene's hand and we went through.   We were standing in the bedroom of a sleeping woman.  I didn't really pay attention to what it looked like. 
Selene looked down at Raven and I holding hands.  She looked angry, and confused. I let go of Raven's hand.  She seemed like she was still in a semi-trance.
 I shook Selene. "Selene, Selene!"
"Huh? What?" She came out of the trance, and looked at me. I pointed at the sleeping woman.
"Is that you? Is that your sleeping body?"
"Huh?" she looked at the woman in bed.  She seemed a bit startled and upset. "Me? No! Yes."
"What?"
"I'm sorry," she started crying. "I just wanted to be with you."
It all made sense now.
I held her in my arms, and teleported back to the moon.  I held her as she cried quietly on my chest.  I stroked her thick black hair. "You don't have to do that any more, okay? I don't want you to.  Just be with me here."  I caressed the back of her head, and held her around the waist.  She looked up at me, and kissed lightly through her tears.
"Maybe I can make myself more corporeal!" I said.
"Okay," she said excitedly.
I looked down at my arms.  I could see the flesh on them.  I touched my forearms. They felt real.  I felt my dream body getting more and more solid.  Selene and I were somehow in a forest glen. It was the same one where we were with Spike after the first time we fought the Vampire King.
It was peaceful.  There was light bluish grass growing ankle-high, and wildflowers about.  The trees were small and young.
We held each other for a long time in silence.  I thought about how real she felt. 
**** missing time.  I think I may have woke up, and went back to sleep here.
I was back on the moon with Selene. I saw Raven in the distance with Spike.  She waved at me. There was a huge structure behind her.  There was a huge curved tower, sweeping up into the night sky, the way the surface went concave and convex reminded me of a tree.  At the bottom of the tower was a large banyan tree, with wooden egg shapes hanging off of the branches, large enough for a person to fit in. When I saw how tiny the banyan tree was under the tower, I realized how big the tower was.
At the top of the tower was a slightly pointed elliptical shape.  The tower was a metallic blue-black color.
"That is a kickass fortress!" I called to Raven.
"I know!" she said. "Come inside!" She beckoned.
Suddenly the three of us were in the top of the tower, sitting in large comfortable chairs, at consoles, with windows facing out. I felt Spike's invisible presence standing behind us.  He seemed to be in a serious mood.
I was so excited, I started to lose clarity, so I stared at the console.  It was full of little screens, knobs, buttons, switches, and a keyboard.  "Cool!"
"Now we have a fortress on the moon, in case any bastard like Tooth tries to attack us, and we don't feel like fighting."
"Exactly," said Raven.  
"Funny how we thought of this at the same time, but we never really talked about it in waking life, yeah?"
"I know!" she smiled.
"So, this is a spaceship, right?"
"Yup."
"Nice." I pressed a big pink button, and the ship lifted off the tower.  
"Let's have a space adventure!"
"Easy there," said Raven.  "You've already had an intense night.  This dream is pretty important.  You don't want to forget it.  I already see you fading away. Why don't you set 'er down, and wake up and write the dream down?"
"You're right!" I laughed.
"I like your tree house, by the way!" said Raven.
Selene turned and looked at me, burning her face into my mind as I awoke, with the distinct feeling that they were going on without me.
"Oh well," I thought as I woke.  "This dream _is_ very important."
Commentary:
I have dismissed Tooth as a possible friend or ally. He wants to be a disgusting energy stealer.  He did teach me some things about dream battling, but I think he did it inadvertently.  

The banyan tree house I something I want to grow in waking life.  The banyan tree is an amazing thing. The roots come down from the branches, forming new trunks. I plan on forming these into egg-shaped rooms. I had a dream about this tree when I first got on this site.

I got the idea of a moon fortress from the Justice League of America in DC. No, not dream character, Detective Comics.

----------


## Baron Samedi

28.09.2009Falling asleep with Selene (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I wanted to revisit my living house, so I WILD'ed back to the moon, during a nap.  

I was on the moon. Selene ran up and gave me a kiss.  I said, "Let's go look at my house!" 

"Okay!" she smiled. We joined hands and ran toward my house-tree.  I pulled her up in a rope elevator, and we went into one of the egg shaped rooms. It was only really big enough for one person.  We started making out.

"It's kind of cramped in here," she said.

"You're right," I said, "let's go find another room. We went out, and we slide down a wooden chute to a much bigger room, with a high ceiling.  There was a couch built into it, with large pillows.  She started kissing me and touching me.

"My clarity isn't too great," I said.  "I know, how about we fall asleep here? I always wanted to see what would happen if I fell asleep in a dream!"

"Okay!" she said, and we spooned on the couch, and we snuggled together. I noticed a blue sky out of one of the windows with a tree banch and bird and I thought that was odd.

missing time

_Note: This entire dream segment was extremely vivid.  The most interesting thing is that it felt so familiar, I felt I had been in that backyard, or met that woman dozens of times._
I was in The House, the same house that I always dream about that changes appearance in dreams.  It wa a dark night.  This particular house looked like the one I lived in in AZ. Actually I was on the side of it, and I walked around the corner to a back yard, and there were two young women there, crouching down in the by the wall in the back.  There was a pile of stacked wood to my left near the house with a tarp on it. 

The two women were doing something on the ground making round flat stones in a small circle.  The whole scene felt *amazingly familiar* to me.  I got the feeling what they were doing was a secret, and I caught them in the act. One of the women stood up.  I could barely see her.  I saw her shape in the darkness.  She was short and curvy. I was insanely attracted to her. She reminded me of a young woman that is an acquaintance of mine, who name I can't even recall at the moment.  "Oh, there you are.  You have come back for more, eh?" she chuckled.
I got the distinct impression the women were there in my backyard almost every night, and I knew about it, but this was maybe only the third or fourth time I sought them out.
I tried to let my eyes adjust to the light, so I could make out her face.  I felt like she was standing closer and closer to me.  I could feel her breath.  Around this point, I realized I was dreaming.

I could feel her breath on my face. I thought she was going to kiss me, but instead stood very close, breathing.  I felt her breath go into me.  I closed my eyes.  I felt my breath come out, and her breath come in.  I took a deep inhale.  "Yes, that's it," she said. The feeling of intimacy became increasingly intense.  I listened to her breathing, and I listened to mine.  She was exhaling as I was inhaling and vice versa.

Suddenly I was in the house.  The house was bigger, the ceiling higher, and it was more decorated than the one in waking life.  I was laying on my back, in shavassana.  I heard her voice in my head.

"At first, when I met you in dreams, I didn't believe it was real either.  I wanted you. bad.  I still want you.  One day we will meet, and then we'll know, we'll just know.  I see your music, and you hear my thoughts."

I was lying under the dining room table, which grew impossibly long. I stood up.

I wanted to go outside and see her again. I didn't understand how i I ended up back in the house.

The dream began to fade.  I looked around the room, remembered what The Cusp had said about glancing.  It worked to increase my clarity. I felt myself floating up.  For some reason, I felt that would make me lose the dream.  I wanted to see the woman in shadow again.  

I tried to float through the wall, but it didn't work. I tried to just picture the backyard, and want to be there, but that didn't work either.

I felt like I had to look at the lights in order to maintain clarity.

I heard a turtledove. I knew I was hearing that in real life. I slowly became aware of my body. It felt like my right arm was floating.  I thought I had gum in my mouth.  I couldn't see. I felt light coming in at the lower corner of my vision. I tried to remove a blindfold I had on my face in waking life. I realized this was ridiculous.

I woke up, in bed with Selene in my house-tree.  We had a conversation about lucidity and clarity. I told her this dream with her felt like a WILD and not a DILD.  I told her DILD's were always much more vivid.  She told me just to touch her to increase the feeling of the dream.  We started touching and caressing each other. 
We made love in the darkness. 
I started feeling myself waking.  I told her I didn't want the dream to end.  She said, "It's okay.  It's time for you to wake up anyway. Write the dream down, don't forget. I love you!" She kissed me, and I awoke.

----------


## cygnus

nice job with the metadreaming!  ::D:  i'm really amazed by your relationship with that woman. i hope you get to meet her in waking life. 

your posts are great to read, man!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> nice job with the metadreaming!  i'm really amazed by your relationship with that woman. i hope you get to meet her in waking life. 
> 
> your posts are great to read, man!



What is metadreaming?  Is that falling asleep in a dream?

I will never meet Selene in waking life because she doesn't exist on this plane.  The other woman was distinctly different. I have the feeling she exists on this plane.  I will dream about her again.  Sharing breath in that dream was one of the most intense experiences of my life.  It felt so incomprehensibly real, as if I was reliving a memory, but not in remembrance, in waking life reality.  It was so sensual... It was like we were having the most soulful communion two people could ever experience.  I think having tantric sex with someone that you connect with on every single level while looking into each others' eyes would be like that.

Thank you for the compliment. I post my dreams because I want others to experience the beauty I have.

----------


## Baron Samedi

[INDENT]29.09.2009Going Hunting (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I fell asleep, and focused on the moon.

*Chicken-Wuss*
Ah, no interference between the Moon and I.  I was on the moon, standing in front of the tower.  I sensed Chicken-Wuss nearby (the one who calls himself Tooth).  I pulled out a long green lightsaber.  He was on my left and slightly behind.  I lifted my lightsaber, and charged him.  I did an overhead, attack, then a spin, then a leaping attack, everytime barely tapping him with it, just to humiliate him.  I liked the sound of my lightsaber! wowong! wooong! He just put his hands in front of his big ugly head, and walked backwards.

"Ok, this is boring," I told Chicken-Wuss, then I teleported into the command center of The Tower.  Raven, Selene, and an invisible Spike were there.

I saw Chicken-Wuss pop up in front of the window, as he leapt up from the ground.  "Step away from the tower," said the computer in a stern female voice. "Step away from the tower, or you will be fired upon in...5"
Chicken-Wuss leaped up again, and slapped the window with one of his ugly green tapeworm tentacles."Four..." said the computer.  He looked confused and disappointed. "Three, two...tower defenses, engage."  Turrets on hydraulics popped out from the towers with a whirr and a buzz, and aimed at Chicken-Wuss.  He had a stupid confused look on his face, then the turrets fired pink lasers at him relentlessly. He covered his head with his tentacles, and ran away, getting lightly singed.

*Dark Past*
We started laughing, except for Spike.  "Are you ready to go?" asked Raven.  "Hold on, I need to talk to Spike."  
"Okay," she said.  I turned around, and walked to the corner of the room.  He was standing in front of me.  He had bleach blond hair, and sharp Caucasian features.  His eyes were a blue so pale they were almost white. He was wearing a black leather jacket, and jeans.  His clothes had steel spikes coming out of them, fangs protuded from a subtle sneer. We began speaking telepathically:

_Me: What is this antangonism I feel from you?

Spike: You really want to know?

I was afraid of saying yes. I could tell it was going to be something that I didn't want to see.

Me: Yes.

He showed me these two past lives, in images:
I saw a war-torn landscape in ancient times.  All the trees and plants were either burned or maimed, on what must've been beautiful rolling hills at one time.  A great stone tower stood in the east, leaning slighty with ancient age.  Thousands of bats as vampires poured from the towers, and landed on the ground changing into man shapes.  Thousands of naked men ran at the vampires, morphing into great red-eyed wolves, as they ran.
The vampires were from every age of earth, wearing clothes from many parts in history.  Some look like bikers, others looked like mideavel nobility, others had capes.  Some had some weapons, like chains, but most used claws and fangs.  The vampires held their ground, as the werewolves increased in speed.  
When the werewolves got within about twenty feet of the vampires, the vampires lunged forward into the werefolf army. "Gyaa-!" Already there were battle cries being interrupted by throats being torn out.  Both sides were instantly taking heavy losses. The vampires swooped and whirled about, teleporting as green mist, and using bat forms to attack from above.
The werewolves were tearing into the vampires' necks, and consuming chunks of vampire flesh as they advanced.
The werewolves began to win. I saw myself, as a particularly large brown werewolf, leaping from vampire to vampire in instant kills, killing the ones that still remained.  
I saw Spike as a vampire in modern clothing.  I pounced on his chest, and ripped his throat out, then crushed his ribcage, and ripped his heart out, howling at a low harvest moon, his vampire blood pouring down my cheeks.
_
_Then Spike began speaking:
"You and I were friends in a past life in France.  My lover cheated on me with you."
Then, he showed me this scene:
I was standing on a sea cliff in the Meditarrean, about 12 feet above the water. The weather was balmy and peaceful. I looked up at the sky, and enjoyed the beauty of it all. I was dressed like I was in the Renassaince period. I had long wavy brown hair, and a pointed moustache and goattee.
Spike walked behind me and stopped.  He was dressed in similar fashion.  He had wavy blond shoulder lenghth hair, and was clean-shaven.  He hadn't shaved, and had dark circles under his eyes.  His eyes were bloodshot as if he had been crying or was angry or both.
"You bastard, turn around," he said.
I turned to face him. I knew what was going to happen. I stood there and looked at him, but I was too ashamed to hold his gaze. "Look me in the eyes, you fucking piece of shit. Look me in the eyes!" he screamed furiously.
He withdrew a dagger hanging from his side.  He lunged at me, and stabbed me in the gut. My eyes bulged out, as I fell forward on to his blade. He knelt down, and leaned me back on his knee as blood poured from my wound and mouth.  He wept convulsively, then slit his own throat, and fell into the sea.

_*The Old Hag*
I wanted to say, "I'm sorry," but I knew that was ridiculous.  I just sent him energy of projecting friendship, and he returned it, and it went in a circle. He kind of smirked at me.

"Let's go kick some Nightstalker ass," I said. Raven was sitting down at the starboard console, programming something into the computer.

A wall moved into the ceiling, and a teleporter like in Star Trek was revealed.  Raven Knight and I were in a woman's bedroom. Spike and Selene had made themselves invisible. A small ugly female creature, like an old hag demon, was crouching on the edge of the bed.  "Come on, little girl, start dreaming, so I can haunt you tonight," it murmured.  It was pale and had skin like a human. Stringy black hair hung about its face. It had tiny pointed teeth, and its sockets were too big for its eyeballs. I had a feeling it would stink if I could smell in dreams.  It was unaware of us.

We were standing behind it.
Raven and I looked at each other and nodded.  I silently created a portal behind me.  Raven unsheathed her sword. _Ssshhink!_  The creature turned, surprised. "Huh?" it said.

It scowled at Raven's blade, but I could tell it was trying to mask its fear. Raven lunged at the creature, and I ducked as it leaped backwards toward me, and got sucked into the portal. It grabbed Raven by the hood, and I grabbed her ankles.  Selene and Spike jumped into it, with hands on hilts of weapons.

A portal opened in an orange sky, and all five of us, fell on to a wasted lanscape.  The soil was cracked and dry, and all the trees black and dead.
"Welcome to my world, puny humans," said the creature as it slowly inceased in size.  Raven fired bolts of fire at it, and Selene fired bolts of moolight into its face.  I shrunk, and turned into thousands of tiny Nomads, and began laughing the laughs of insects.  It was angry, and tried to grab at the women, but they dodged easily and laughed.
My Nomads swarmed of the creature like army ants, stabbing it as they ran up its sides, covering it in white.
Bladed brass knuckles appeared on Spike's hands, he walked forward toward the creature, and turned into green mist.  He teleported behind it, then leapt up to its shoulder, as my Nomads moved and made a space for him to land.  He plunged both claws into the creature's flesh, then bit it, sucking its energy out.  It shrunk down to its original size.
"No!" it growled in a high pitched gravelly voice, and stomped its foot.It suddenly changed into a bunch of tiny little fat green worms, and tried to squirm away into the cracks in the soil.  I summoned a murder of ravens, and they flew down from the sky and landed on the ground, gobbling up the worms.
Suddenly I felt like I was having a vision: _I was a raven, with a worm glowing inside of me. Then, I was Kamapua'a with Buddha inside me. I heard a disembodied voice say, "You consume the enemy's energy. Buddha lies within."
Then I saw the spirit of the creature as a faintly flickering flame i a white Void. I felt like it was whining and complaining about something that wasn't there.
 I was standing on a chessboard that went out into infinity, and the sky was black all around.  The hag creature from before appeared in front of me the size of a skyscraper. I felt revolted. It screamed at me like a banshee.
"This thing is not fucking around," I thought. I summoned a line of blue dragons, and they rose up from the ground with their eyes closed. They opened their eyes, and rushed at the the hag creature.  It got scared, and covered its face, then it suddenly disappeared. My dragons disappeared also.  I saw the hag creature as a transparent mist. "Dammit!" it's invisible!" I used my secret magic, and it fell over, wailing in pain. I wondered where the hag creature was.  I saw it it as a little orange flame. A little baby dream demon merged with the flame, and grew into a giant devil.  He had red skin, goat legs, a man's face and torso, and bull horns. His eyes glowed yellow. He had a gold ring in his nose, and smoke poured from his nostrils.
"You know, you're really starting to piss me off!" he roared.
I morphed into Otherme. I was wearing jeans, shirtless and barefoot. Red spikes protruded from my body.  I closed my eyes, and spread my arms out. Dozens of little blue parakeets landed on my arms.
"Huh?" said the dream demon.
I launched the birds off of my arms, and they flew up into the air, forming an impossibly long huge sky blue translucent blade. You could see the birds inside it.  The blade lurched forward, slicing the demon in half, his demon blood spurting as he fell backwards in slow motion.
I morphed into giant minotaur, and grabbed the handle of the blade. It was a giant sky blue sword.  The demons body fell to the ground, and turned into little green worms, and tried to squirm away. I multiplied myself into fast little minotaurs, and killed all the worms.__
_The vision stopped, and I felt disoriented. Raven looked at me, concerned. "You okay, Nomad?"
"Yeah, I, uh feel kind of dizzy."  I couldn't remember what just happened. "Let's go back to the tower."
"Okay," said Raven. She looked up like she was talking to Q, and we returned to the tower.

*Space Adventure*
"Hey, since we're in a spaceship, let's have a space adventure!" I said.
"Let's do it," said Raven, and sat down at the center console. She punched in some coordinates. Selene sat down at the starboard console, and I sat down at the port one.  Spike grabbed a bar that was hanging from the overhead in the aft part of the ship, then flipped up and changed into a bat, and hung from the bar.
We went into warp drive, then appeared somewhere in space with a large ship off in the distance.  There was a gas giant that reminded me of a cross between the colors of Jupiter and Saturn.

We were in a orange-red ship that reminded me of the shape of a hawk. "Gunners! Man your posts!" said Raven.
"Aye aye!" said Selene and I.
Sticks appeared in the console, and goggles came down over our eyes. "Autogunner, engage!" said Raven to the computer.
"Autogunner engaged. Starboard manual turret is online and engaged. Port manual turret, online and engaged. Battle shields up."  A turret popped up from the center, then the starboard and ports sides of the ship.
A squadron of enemy fighters in small white triangular ships swarmed around us, and began firing lasers. Raven flew the ship almost right at the enemies like she had a death wish, then she would veer off at the last second.  She was whooping and laughing like a maniac. We slaughtered them, until there were only two left.  They tried to retreat back to the mother ship, but, Raven charged at them, and Selene, the ship, and I were able to pick them off.
"Yes!" said Raven, "now the mother ship doesn't even know we're here!"
Raven pushed another button, and the battle shield went down, and then she cloaked the ship and made it almost completely invisible. "Battle shields down, Cloak activated," said the ship.
Raven used tiny bursts to slowly float to the mother ship, then we landed on it and stuck to it with magnets.
We walked out of our ship on to the surface of the mother ship.  Spike walked to a circle with two handles on it, the size of a manhole, and unscrewed it.  We jumped down a vertical tube, one at time, and landed in a passageway.
"Intruder alert, Intruder alert," I heard a droid say. There was a red alarm light spinning, and a loud siren wailing. A large green lightsaber appeared in my hands. I saw were were dressed like Jedi Knights.
"Cool! A Star Wars adventure!"
"Of course," Raven laughed.
Droids appeared in the passageway in front of us, and I went _womp,_ and knocked them over with the force. Selene pressed the button on her pink lightsaber. More droids appeared, and some tripped and fell over the ones on the ground. Raven threw her lightsaber, and it spun, parallel to the ground, slowly at the droids. They didn't know whether to fire at the lightsaber or Raven. They fired at Selene and I, but we reflected all their laser bolts back at them, frying them.  Spike charged up two short green lightsabers, then ran at the droids, dodging all the laser bolts, and slicing them up.
"So what are we supposed to do?" I asked Raven, yelling over the din of battle.
"Rescue the princess, of course."
"Oh, right, duh!" I laughed. I sensed the princess was very near, on the other side of the bulkhead to my right. I phased through it, into another a dimly lit compartment. There was black stuff on every surface that looked like mold or dead algae.  A little girl in a nightgown, about seven years old was hunched down in a corner, whimpering softly.

*Dream Demons Giggle*
"What the hell? I thought this was a Star Wars adventure! Why does this part seem more real?" I asked myself in my head.
I noticed there were ghost like ugly little fat imps halfway inside her. They seemed to be dancing around, kind of hopping and smiling.  They looked like ugly little boys with red scaly skin, little pointed yellow teeth, pale white eyes, little horns and fins on their heads instead of ears. They had tiny claws on their feet and hands.  The more the girl cried, the more they smiled and danced. I found the creatures absolutely revolting.
"Are these dream demons? They must be!" I thought. I didn't want to touch the vile things, so, I used my energy glove to pick one up by the throat. It wriggled and coughed as it grabbed at the energy fist. I lifted it up in the air, and slammed it against the wall. It tried to curse at me, but it could only gag and sputter. The other dream demons seemed unaware.  With my other energy glove, I shot a giant energy staple at the demon, nailing it to the bulkhead around the throat.
I grabbed another one, and repeated the process, until there were about a doze squirming dream demons grabbing at the giant staples around their throats.  As I reached for the little girl, the same creature as in the last dream appeared at scowled at me. Startled, I leaped back, and withdrew my dagger.  The creature leapt up at me, and I stabbed it in the chest, pinning it to the bulkhead. It growled and complained, but it didn't die.
I picked the little girl up, and put her head on my shoulder. I thought, "this little girl feels like a real person."

*The Glen of Healing*
Suddenly we were in the forest glen again, the Glen of Healing, all five of us.  The little girl skin was heavily lacerated.  The frost giant appeared, and blew herbs on to the little girl. Her wounds got covered with leaves, and she floated above the ground with her eyes closed in a vertical position, and we bandaged her up.
She floated back down, and laid in down in the meadow, the grass growing thickly suddenly to cradle her head.
The frost giant blew his herbs again, and walked away.  The herbs floated over the four of us. I noticed we all had some wounds, but we were not covered like the little girl.  The herbs landed on our wounds.
"You have been wounded in battle, dream warriors," said a voice. "Now is the time for rest."
We lied down in the grass and fell asleep.
The dream faded, and I woke up.

----------


## cygnus

loved the raven transformation. was your vision different, like different colors and seeing more to the sides of your head?

yeah, i guess metadreaming would be dreaming within a dream. cool.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> loved the raven transformation. was your vision different, like different colors and seeing more to the sides of your head?
> 
> yeah, i guess metadreaming would be dreaming within a dream. cool.



The vision felt like my dream body went out-of-body!  I was crazy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

30.09.2009Dream Warriors (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Damn you, Chicken-Wuss*
As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon.
I was in outer space.  I knew what this meant: Chicken-Wuss was going to attack me.  "Dammit!" I thought, "I am so sick of this bastard!"  

I created a portal in front of me.  I felt one of Chicken-Wuss's tentacles wrap around my ankle. "Gaah!" I cut it off with my green lightsaber, and went through.

missing time

I had other dreams, woke up, went back to sleep, focusing on the moon.
*
Monster Battle*
I fell through a purple vortex portal, and landed on the moon.  Three giant monsters fell through after me.  There was the red demon from my dream before, some blue bird-like thing, and and a greenish black monster like an octopus with short tentacles, and one huge eye. "What the hell?" I thought.  I knew that Raven, Spike, and Selene were there, and were going to immediately attack the monsters.

I didn't bother hesitating either.  I leaped up on top of the octopus monster, and plunged my lightsaber into its eye.  Then, I jumped back down, and ran in a circle, around it, cutting off all its tentacles.  I turned on my force field, and flew right through it, with my lightsaber in front of me, creating a huge hole in it.  The monster turned into a bunch of little green worms, and tried to crawl into the cracks in the ground.

I summoned my golden dragon, and he breathed fire on all the worms, burning them to crisps, then he disappeared.

I saw the others fighting giant monsters in a city in the distance. "What the hell is this? A Godzilla movie?" I thought to myself.  There were two monsters, the demon, and the bird-thing.  Raven and Selene were whizzing around in the air, shooting bolts of fire and moonlight at the monsters, and Spike was running back and forth between them at superspeed, wielding two short swords, slicing them up, leaping up on to them, stabbing them, then flipping off.

I morphed into Otherme.  I was wearing jeans, shirtless, and barefoot, instead of my usual white desert nomad clothes. Long red spikes protruded from my body.  I put my arms out at my sides and closed my eyes.  Dozens of cute little blue parakeets landed on my arms.

The red demon turned and looked at me.  "Oh, that ol' gag?" he laughed.  I launched the parakeets into the air, and they morphed into an impossibly huge sky blue blade, floating horizontally in the sky.  I could still see the parakeets inside the blade, wings spread, perfectly still, looking straight ahead.  I felt an inner rage come over me.

I morphed in a giant minotaur, and grabbed the handle of the blade.  It was so huge, at first it was hard to tell it was actually a great sword.  I ran at the demon, roaring with a dark fury. I raised my sword, and brought it down slicing him in half vertically.  I spun around, and sliced the other monster in half.  His pieces turned into a bunch of little demons. I multiplied myself into dozens of small minotaurs, leaping down on the little demons, and stabbing them in the crown of their heads.

I somersaulted out of the city, and the buildings faded and disappeared. Then, I sensed Tooth (aka Chicken-Wuss) above me. I turned on my force field. He rained down a torrent of something disgusting. It was like he was vomiting maggots on me.  His maggots just bounce off, and slid down the side of my force field. I looked at him above me.  He had jet boots on his feet, and was slowly descending to the surface of the moon.  "A zombie with jet boots? How ridiculous!" I thought. My minotaur eyes glowed red with anger. I had enough of him interfering in my dreams.  

I jumped straight up at him. He was surprised by my fury. I sliced him in half with my budgie sword, then again horizontally.  He changed into a bunch of little worms. I summoned a swarm of ravens, and they gobbled up all the worms.

Raven walked over to me. I changed back into my Nomad form, but I was still holding my sky blue sword, breathing heavily. My eyes glowed red, and steam rose from my skin.

Raven Knight clapped me on the back, "So, when did you become such a- Nomad?"
She looked at me concerned.  I was gazing off into nothingness.  "Nomad, are you okay?"
"Huh? Yeah. I just..." I shook my head, and turned back into my nomad self. "I'm fine. Thanks."
"Okay," she said, doubtfully.  "What the hell was that?"
"I guess Tooth followed me... but he was here afterward. Those monsters, I think we are attracting them as our powers increase. Maybe they are his little friends."
"Hmm," she pondered. "Let's go to the tower."

We teleported into the control room.
"So do you want to see-eyew!" said Raven. "Look at us." We were all covered with slimy ectoplasm.  Music came out of her, and a healing fire came from above, burning all the slime off of us.  "Mm, that's better," she said. "So, do you want to see your spaceship?" she asked me.

*Losin' It*
"Hell, yeah!" I said.  We immediately were inside a silver spaceship.  The insides of it were perfectly curved and smooth, with no straight lines. I sat down in the pilot's chair.  "Like in Flight of the Navigator!" she smiled.  
"Right!" I laughed. "This is the kind of the Greys have."

I started flying the ship telepathically, spinning it around, and making it do all kinds of crazy maneuvers.  I looked down at my right arm for some reason.  There was a big gash on my forearm, with little green parasites squirming about in it. "Gyaah! What the hell is this?" Raven looked at the wound, and did some type of fire spell on it. I was freaked out by the maggot things. I started shapeshifting uncontrollably.  "Nomad, what's going on?" 

"I can't-"
"Focus!" she yelled at me.  
Her voice sounded strange and distant, my vision blurred and faded. I felt like I was going insane. 

_RAAA!_ I morphed into a giant lava minotaur, bursting through the skin of the ship. "What is wrong with me?" I roared.  Raven shot a beam of purple flame at me, glowing orange at the tips.  I shrunk down, and returned to normal.

I went back down into the ship, and the hole I made instantly closed, as if it was healing itself.  Selene's face was pale. She was freaked out. Spike looked mildly annoyed.

"Go to the back of the ship," said the ship in my head.  I stepped on to a glowing lavender circle, that looked like it was glowing through the deck.  I changed into my energy form.  The ship's energy started moving all around me, like an energy shower.  I saw my nervous system in my energy body. For some reason, I was a lavender color, though previously I was always green.  Lightning came down, and flowed through me.  I saw a little green worm in the back of my skull.

"What is that? Can't you get rid of it?" I asked the ship.
"No, only you can. That is your rage. Do not fear it, and it will weaken and disappear in time," said the ship to me in my head.
I morphed back into my nomad self.  I knew at that point that I was okay.

I summoned a cannabis plant.  "What's that for?" said Raven.  
"Good medicine!" I smiled. "I'll just keep that for _later use."_  (Gauntlet reference.) She laughed and shook her head.
"Ah!" I sighed.  "Now, I am better! So where shall we go? Let's visit the alien greys! No, let's have a space adventure! No, no.   Let's find other dream warriors like us. I think it's important."
"You're right," said Raven seriously.  Selene smiled, and Spike smirked as I sat back down in the pilot's seat.
"Here we go!" I said. I focused on finding other dream warriors, and kicked my ship into warp drive.

*Planet of the Dream Warriors*
We landed on a planet in a beautiful city.  There was a small landing pad, with stairs going down it.  We stepped out of the ship.  It looked like we landed in the center of a park.  The place was full of colorful plants, and strange pastel towers reaching to the sky.  There were people milling about. Before us was a beige walkway.  There was a small group of people that clapped and waved at us as we stepped off the ship.

A tall alien in a long white robe, with long sleeves and a tall hat, with some cloth hanging at the sides, stepped out from the welcoming committee and greeted us. He had wrinkled pink skin, a long face with no cheeks, a small mouth, no nose, and small intense eyes.

"Why can I see his face so clearly, and not Raven's?" was my first thought.
"Welcome," said the alien, "to the planet of the Dream Warriors. We have been expecting you.  Come with me."  

As we followed him down the path, I looked around at the city.  There were all types of races milling about.  Some looked at us curiously, some gave us no heed.  "I feel like I'm on Oa!" I thought.  I instinctively morphed into a Green Lantern.

Our guide turned to me and chuckled. "Yes, this is like Oa," he said, "but this is not.  Keep that ring." I looked down at the Green Lantern ring on my finger.  "When your imagination is too great to use to become a form, channel the power into your ring, and use it to defeat your enemies."
I morphed back into my nomad self.  I noticed the others were also walking around wide-eyed.

The alien walked quickly ahead of us on the path, then suddenly morphed into a giant metallic spider-like structure.  It was startling.
"Do not be surprised," he said, "you are in the land of dreams. Now, step into my mouth."

We walked into his mouth, and were suddenly in a dome shaped chamber made of stone, dimly lit by firelight.  There was a group of people sitting in a semicircle on wooden chairs.  In the center of the circle, was a stand with a pool of water.

There was a creature sitting in the center chair, who looked like the Devil.  He had smooth red skin, goat legs, the face of a man, and bull horns.  "Step forward, Dream Warrior," he commanded Raven Knight.  She stepped forward and stood before the water.  "In your world, you are a Queen. Now you are an Apprentice.  Gaze into the water." She looked down, and her eyes grew huge.

I looked around the room. "I can't believe this is happening.  Is this real? Are we actually in the realm of the Dream Warriors?"  The devil person said something else to Raven, but I wasn't paying attention.
"Step forward, Dream Warrior," he commanded me, "In your world, you are a king, here, you are an Apprentice. Now, gaze into the water."  
I looked down in the water, and saw scenes of past lives, torment, pain, anger, rage, love, war, death, agony.  It was overwhelming.  I saw future lives where I will be non-human races.  The future life scenes were blurry and obscured.  Then, I saw a great lemniscate in outer space.  All the Dream Warriors that have ever lived, and ever will live, were making up the great lemniscate.  I felt they were all moving through me, and I was moving through all of them.  I felt pain, joy, and anguish.  Everything was getting smaller and bigger simultaneously.  We were all infinite.
I looked up at the devil man. "What did you see?" he asked.
"Everything and nothing," I said.  He almost imperceptibly smiled and nodded. 
"Step to the side," he commanded me.  I stepped over to the side, and two people placed some type of cloth over my shoulders, which draped down over my chest.

Next he called Spike who stepped forward sneered.  The devil-man seemed as if Spike's contempt didn't bother him.  I didn't really pay much attention to their exchange because I was still thinking about what I had seen in the water.

Then, the devil-man called forth Selene.  "Yes, Father," she said.
"Father?" I thought, "this is getting too weird.  Is that a title?"
Again, I didn't pay much attention to their exchange, so overwhelmed I was by everything.

"Here you will commence your training. And now we battle!" said the devil man.

*Training in the Dome*
The four of us were suddenly in a great dome with a dirt floor.  A  rock giant made of boulders stood before us. I morphed into a minotaur, and charged it. It was like slamming into a wall.
"Use blunt weapons!" yelled Raven.
Great hammers appeared in the hands of Raven, Selene and I.
"We should use earth attacks!" I shouted back.  Spike was already wielding great metal fists, pounding the ground, sending shockwaves at the monster, and it wavered. I slammed my hammer into its right ankle with a loud _crack!
_Selene ran up its leg, and on to its back, going _boom boom boom_ on the way up with her hammer. She got to its face, then plunged a sword into its right eye. It roared in pain and anger.
_ShhK-BOOM! ShhK-BOOM!_ Spike sent shockwaves at the rock giant.  His right ankle broke and crumbled, then his left, and it fell to the ground and disappeared.

A great fire elemental appeared before me, hissing, with a devious grin on its face. I looked around for my friends. They were gone.  "Are you afraid?" a disembodied voice asked mockingly.  I ignored the voice, and morphed into a water elemental, then charged at it.  Its heat changed me into steam, then it laughed at me.  
I summoned my water dragon, and now it was full grown. It looked like an Eastern dragon, with a Western dragon's head.  I merged with the water dragon, and we wrapped ourselves around the fire elemental, like a constrictor serpent.  It was contained, but not defeated.  It tried to turn us into steam, but we were too powerful.  "What else do I need to do?" I thought, getting frustrated.
"Aha!"  I saw a little pile of fuel, like charcoal that it was coming out of, like a genie coming out of a lamp.  I separated from my water dragon, then, as a water elemental, I sliced through the fire elemental's tail with my hand. I morphed back into human form, and stomped on the fuel.  
The fire elemental screamed for a second, then disappeared, and my water dragon was gone.

A lightning elemental appeared in front of me.  "I know how to handle this," I thought.  I became a water elemental again, and as he tried to shock me, I channeled his attacks right back to him, but it did nothing.  I changed into a mountain, and tried to do a physical attack against it.  It just kept shocking me.  I changed into a great tree, and it split me in half.  "Why am I doing this?" I thought, "this didn't work against Zeus."
I changed into a giant rubber ball.  The lightning elemental seemed confused. It's attacks did nothing to me now.  I opened up a mouth slowly, and swallowed it.  I could feel it bouncing around angrily inside me, then it dissipated.

The devil man appeared in front of me, towering above looking terrible and evil.  His eyes glowed yellow.  He chortled.  He flexed his fists, cracking his knuckles.  He picked me up, and swallowed me.  I let my rubber ball self roll down his throat, and when I got to his stomach, I started bouncing, bouncing, bouncing, harder and faster, until I broke through his flesh. I bounced harder and faster off the sides of the dome, until I was bouncing as fast as a bullet, putting holes in him from all directions.  His eyes bugged out. _OOF!_ He gasped, and the battle was over.

He returned to normal size. Smoke rose from his skin.  "So why do you look like The Devil?" I asked.
"Because you're _a fool!!!"_ he answered derisively, then disappeared.

missing time

*Going Home*

We were back in my silvery spaceship, as it attached itself to the tower.
Raven looked at me. "Wow," she said quietly. I nodded.  For the first time, i saw Raven's face.  She had a kind heart shaped face, gentle eyes, that were slowly changing color, from blue to grey to hazel to violet.  Her shimmering hair hanging down at the sides was ash blond, with streaks of lavender, pink, and pastel blue.  She had fair skin, and light freckles across her cheeks, a small pointed upturned nose, and a small mouth.
 My cannabis plant sprouted little legs, and walked over to me, and nuzzled up against me like a dog.
"What the hell?" she laughed.
"What? It likes me." I pet it. 

We were standing back on the moon, looking at the tower.  Now there was a black wall around it, made of a shiny black stone, with Tesla coils built at intervals.  The Tesla coils made a dome-shaped force field over the Tower.  We walked in the front gate.  Near my ficus tree was a mango tree, a starfruit tree, and other plants growing around it, spreading across the ground.  "A biodome," Raven whispered.
"Yeah!" I smiled. "Hey, let's go look at my house!" I said.
We teleported into and indoor greenhouse, shaped like an egg, its wall made of living wood.  "And this," I said, "Is my greenhouse!" as we walked between rows and rows of cannabis plants.  Raven laughed again. "You are ridiculous." I broke a flower bud off of a plant.

We teleported into the Great Room, the room with the couch going around it.  "Wow, it's really beautiful in here," said Raven.
"So..." I said, "anyone want to smoke a joint?"
"No!" laughed Raven, "you know I'm not into that stuff!"  I looked down in my hands, sat down, focusing on rolling my joint. Selene grinned at me.
"It really is pretty in here," said Raven quietly.  "Thank you," I replied.
Raven disappeared.

"I don't really care for that shit, but I could use a cigarette, mate," said Spike. I summoned a rolled cigarette and handed it to Spike. "Thanks, mate," he nodded, with the cigarette already in his mouth. He withdrew a lighter from his pocket and lit up.
He looked at me, and barely smiled, then disappeared.

I took a lighter out of my pocket, and lit the joint, taking a good puff.  Then, I handed it to Selene. She took a puff, smiled and handed it back.  I leaned back in the couch, and put my arm around her.  I took another puff.  "Ah, dream weed," I thought, "I actually feel high. Haha!" 
Selene snuggled up next to me and sighed.  I looked up at a window, and saw moonlight pouring in.
"Life is good," I said half to myself, half to her.  "I want to stay in this dream for a little while longer."
"But, I don't want you to forget it," she said, as she caressed my chest.  
The dream faded, and I awoke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> loved the raven transformation. was your vision different, like different colors and seeing more to the sides of your head?
> 
> yeah, i guess metadreaming would be dreaming within a dream. cool.



No, I was in third person view.  I go back and forth between third and first person view so frequently that I don't make note of it anymore.  The only time my vision changed was when I morphed into an insect.

----------


## cygnus

the walking cannabis plant was the best! hahaa. i had flying palm trees once... fun.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> the walking cannabis plant was the best! hahaa. i had flying palm trees once... fun.



Flying palm trees sounds hilarious! Why did that happen?  Cannabis is a good antidote for rage.  Anyway, here's my entry from last night's dreams:

01.10.2009Beauty and Agony (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I thought about how Tooth kept intercepting me somehow on the way to the Moon.  

*Truce*

I created a purple vortex portal directly above my bed, and I found myself on the moon.  For some reason, the same damn monsters from the night before were there, but they were already being defeated by Raven, Selene, and Spike.  I saw them back in that bizarre faux cityscape again, amongst skyscrapers.  It seemed like the squid thing was the last one remaining. Again, I leapt up, and plunged, this time my white sword, into its, eyes, ran around, cutting off all of its tentacles, and sliced it in half.  
The cityscape disappeared. I felt a presence from above.  I saw a giant Tooth descending.  He had on some type of power boots and gloves, and jets were coming out of his boots.  "What the hell? Is this guy mimicking me now?"

I raised my sword.
"No, wait," Tooth said, "I don't want to fight.  You can help me. I'm... I'm sick."
I sheathed my sword.  He landed on the moon in front of us.  Spike looked suspicious.  Selene seemed curious to see how I would react. I noticed then he looked more like a real person, with a gross infection, than an actual zombie.
Raven smiled at him, and said, "We can help you with that."  She looked at me, and I nodded to her.  "Come here."

Tooth shrank down to normal size, and stood in front of her.  He kind of looked like a kid wearing a Halloween spaceman costume.  Raven began singing. She closed her eyes, and lifted her arms.  Something like wind came out of her, and she opened her eyes.  Her eyes were glowing a golden color.  Something was being blown out of Tooth. It looked like a ghost.

Tooth's face and body began to shift uncontrollably.  Spike leaped upon him, knocking him to the ground. A dream demon stood before me, its feet in Tooth's chest.  Selene drew her sword.  I tackled the dream demon, pushing it forward, and held it on the ground.  Selene plunged her sword into its head, and it turned into vapor and vanished. Raven kept singing.
Spike let go of Tooth, and he stood up.  He seemed disoriented.  He looked like a green crystal. I could see he had glowing green parasites in his body still.  

"Hmm, where should we take him?" said Raven.
"To the Tower?" I asked.
"Ok," she said.
We walked past the wall.  Tooth looked around at the plants and fruit trees beginning to carpet the ground.  "Oo!" he said.

We were suddenly in a room in the tower that I had never been in.  I felt like were on the third floor.  A medical droid appeared and scanned Tooth. A woman's voice, the voice of the Tower computer said, "Parasites detected, unknown presence detected, illness beyond capabilities."
"I know where we can go," I said. I created a portal, and we went through to the Glen of Healing.

We were in a beautiful forest glen at the base of a great mountain range.  All the tall grass was bluish.  There were little insects flitting about.  Tooth looked around.  He began shifting uncontrollably again. "Ah! Help me!" he whimpered.  He fell to the ground and began convulsing.  Selene grabbed on arm, and Raven grabbed the other one, and Spike grabbed his ankles. 

Another dream demon stood in front of me, and said, "You call yourselves dream war-" _CH-CHKBOOM_ but was interrupted from a blast from my one-handed shotgun.  As it dissipated, it cursed at us.
We let go of Tooth, and he tried to stand up, but he was too weak.  The parasites began crawling out of him.  It was revolting.  

Raven raised her right arm, and purple and orange fire came down from the sky, on to all of us, burning all the ectoplasm off of us, which for some reason we always got covered with after fighting dream demons and nightstalkers.

Tooth was whimpering softly.  There were still a few stubborn parasites left in his gut, and his head.  The frost giant appeared, pushing the trees apart.  He blew healing herbs on all of us, and the crushed leaves went right to our scratches and wounds from the previous battles, and on to Tooth also.  The frost giant picked him up, and put him over his shoulder like one carries a small child.
"I'll take care of him," he smiled, and walked away.

missing time

I had some other non-lucid dreams, woke up, then went back to sleep.


*Healing Magic*
I was on the moon again, standing beneath the tower.  Raven was right next to me, creating a portal.  "So, you're coming this time, right?" she said.  "Yes, I nodded." Spike and Selene were standing behind me.  We went through.  We landed in the bedroom of a sleeping woman.  Raven sang, and beautiful blue energy surrounded the sleeping woman. I also did Tuvan throat singing, and a pinkish lavender energy floated around the blue.  I played my didjeridoo, pointing it at the floor underneath her.  Large spheres of energy came out of it, like bubbles, and she was floating on them.  I noticed she had some kind of astral parasites in her, so I stopped playing and made three medium sized vortices, like little purple tornadoes, and they moved back and forth through  her dream body, sucking them out.
Spike and Selene watched us placidly.
"Thank you," said Raven, "that's good for now." She made another portal, and we returned to the Moon.  

*In the Frost Giant's Cave*
"Let's check up on Tooth," she said.  "Ok, good idea," I said.
We were in a cave on a mountainside.  The frost giant was in the back of the cave with Tooth.  A small fire was burning.  The frost giant was watching Tooth draw on the wall.  Tooth looked at us.

"He's teaching me things," he smiled.
"Good," I said.
"And, my name isn't Tooth, of course. It's Joseph."
"That's like my pet's name, Jo." Jo, my astral pet appeared in the form of a big black dog. He ran up to Joseph, and licked his face. Joseph giggled.  I then realized he was just a kid.  I don't know how, but somehow he had learned to be a Nightstalker. He would release his rage and anger at night in dreams.

I could understand how I would be amazed at that as a kid, and I may have even been cruel to people myself if I had that ability at that age.
We went to the edge of the cave, and waved goodbye to Joseph and the frost giant.  I summoned my sky blue dragon, and my golden dragon, and Selene and I got on one, and Raven and I got on the other one.
The dragons took off, and flew over the countryside.  It was so beautiful, I felt like crying.

"We still need to go to the Dream Warrior planet!" I called to Raven.
"You're right!" she said.

*Dream Warrior Master*
Suddenly we were back in that same park as before.  I saw the same tall alien with the pink skin.  He seemed to melt into some kind of monster, then I realized the entire scene around me was smudging and melting.

I felt like I was back in the dome as before, but everything was pitch black. I looked around for my friends.
"You're alone. Are you afraid?" said a booming voice.
"NO!" I shouted defiantly. I felt embarrassed that I had even answered. I felt like a silly child.
Suddenly a man appeared in front of me.  He looked like my nomad form.  We were in a furious sword duel before I knew what was happening.  He countered my every attack, and I his, but I felt like he could have taken me at any moment if he wanted to. At first I enjoyed it, then I felt like he was toying with me. I began to get frustrated. 

"Why do you torment me, Dream Warrior King?" I asked angrily.
"I am no _king!_" he spat, "I am a man, just like you!" The way he said king was just like the way he had said _fool_ in my previous dream, full of derision.  He disappeared, and I was in blackness again.  He left me in silence.  I could hear myself panting. Sweat ran down the sides of my cheeks.  I looked around for my friends again. I felt my heart rate increasing.
"You are alone. Are you afraid?" the voice demanded.

"Yes," I conceded.
The man appeared in front of me again, in the form of my nomad self. "Good. Do not deny your fear, ever. You are learning the ways of the warrior."  Then, he disappeared in a puff of smoke.

*Selene's Story*
I was back on the moon again, under the tower.
Selene ran to me, and I held her. I sensed Raven was talking to Spike in the distance, but I didn't pay attention to them.  "So, what did you see in the water?" I asked.
"Pain, death, beauty, agony, birth, defeat, love... so many lifetimes. And then dream warriors, infinitely. It was overwhelming."

"I saw the same thing! And what did you see in the battle, when we separated?" She spoke to me telepathically in images:
_I was alone in a dark place.  Suddenly I was surrounded by six elementals: two earth, two fire, two water.  I shot chains out at the earth elementals which wrapped around their ankles, and pulled them in, smashing them into each other.  Then, I ran around in circles around the other elementals, making them spin into vortices.  I forced the water elementals into the fire ones, and they canceled each other out.  I was suddenly floating in space, and a dagger was stabbed into my heart from the back.  I was in total agony and pain.  I thought it would never end. I cried out for it to be over, and at that second it was.

_"Wow," I said softly. "What was that dagger part about?"
"I was told that's what the pain that was like that I caused you." She looked up at me, and her eyes watered.  She buried her face in my chest. "_It was a hard lesson in empathy,"_ she told me telepathically. I felt her chest heave, and my chest became wet with tears. I held her close.  She clutched me tightly. "I'm sorry." I stroked her hair, and kissed her head.

"I feel myself waking up."
She looked up at me again, and kissed me softly on the lips.
"Then, wake up, and write everything down. I don't want you to forget any of this." She looked into my eyes, as if wanting to memorize my face. "I love you."
"I love you, too," I whispered softly, and the dream faded.

----------


## Hukif

Getting up to date.
Chicken wuss? lol
That place with dream warriors sounds cool.
O.o, past lives, and the history of many DCs.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Another dream demon stood in front of me, and said, "You call yourselves dream war-" _CH-CHKBOOM_ but was interrupted from a blast from my one-handed shotgun.  As it dissipated, it cursed at us.
> We let go of Tooth, and he tried to stand up, but he was too weak.  The parasites began crawling out of him.  It was revolting.



That part made me laugh my ass off!  ::lmao::  He hadn't even finished his insult and BLAM!  He's dead!  :laugh: 





> [COLOR="Crimson"]I was on the moon again, standing beneath the tower.  Raven was right next to me, creating a portal.  "So, you're coming this time, right?" she said.  "Yes, I nodded." Spike and Selene were standing behind me.  We went through.  We landed in the bedroom of a sleeping woman.  Raven sang, and beautiful blue energy surrounded the sleeping woman. I also did Tuvan throat singing, and a pinkish lavender energy floated around the blue.  I played my didjeridoo, pointing it at the floor underneath her.  Large spheres of energy came out of it, like bubbles, and she was floating on them.  I noticed she had some kind of astral parasites in her, so I stopped playing and made three medium sized vortices, like little purple tornadoes, and they moved back and forth through  her dream body, sucking them out.
> Spike and Selene watched us placidly.
> "Thank you," said Raven, "that's good for now." She made another portal, and we returned to the Moon.



 ::thanks::  Thanks for the healing!  ::thanks:: 





> "And, my name isn't Tooth, of course. It's Joseph."
> "That's like my pet's name, Jo." Jo, my astral pet appeared in the form of a big black dog. He ran up to Joseph, and licked his face. Joseph giggled.  I then realized he was just a kid.  I don't know how, but somehow he had learned to be a Nightstalker. He would release his rage and anger at night in dreams.
> 
> I could understand how I would be amazed at that as a kid, and I may have even been cruel to people myself if I had that ability at that age.
> We went to the edge of the cave, and waved goodbye to Joseph and the frost giant.  I summoned my sky blue dragon, and my golden dragon, and Selene and I got on one, and Raven and I got on the other one.
> The dragons took off, and flew over the countryside.  It was so beautiful, I felt like crying.



My dream guide, Q (looks like Q from Star Trek), says Joseph is a natural born traveler.  The dream demons intensified his abilities, but they also turned him nasty.  He's not really a mean or cruel person... it was just what the dream demons made him.  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Yeah, I had that feeling that Joseph was infested with rage parasites. I didn't know that he was also infested with two dream demons. Gross.

Thank you for the oppurtunity to do good to your friend, and also to practice my dream healing skills. I am going to do the same thing in waking life tomorrow! (do vibrational sound therapy)

----------


## cygnus

> I am going to do the same thing in waking life tomorrow! (do vibrational sound therapy)




you should look into tibetan sound healing. 


that's pretty cool that tooth is not actually a mean zombie or whatever haha! oh, and the flying palm trees were randomly passing me in the air when i was descending onto a beach in a lucid. i need to find them again!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> you should look into tibetan sound healing. 
> 
> 
> that's pretty cool that tooth is not actually a mean zombie or whatever haha! oh, and the flying palm trees were randomly passing me in the air when i was descending onto a beach in a lucid. i need to find them again!



That's cool. The flying palms sound beautiful and funny.  

Well, we knew that Tooth was never a zombie, and that was only his appearance, like a costume.

I actually am going to do the sound healing tonight with a friend that is doing massage and using singing bowls.

----------


## Baron Samedi

02.10.2009Night of Chaos (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was one of the most chaotic nights of dreams ever.  The best way I can describe it was everything was happening at once, as if there was no time. I am going to piece together these fragments as well as I can.  This was due to parasitic dream demons, and an expansion of my mind that was hard to comprehend.

*Bring in the Clowns*
Fragment
I felt no resistance between the moon and I.  Tooth did not exist anymore. Only Joseph.  Good. I created a portal above my bed anyway, just to be on the safe side.  I tumbled out of it, on to the moon.  The same three monsters, the squid thing, the bird thing, and the scaly demon tumbled out after me. I was getting sick of these clowns.  I became a great red minotaur with a demon face, and summoned my sky blue budgie sword.  My eyes glowed yellow.  I sliced up the monsters in a calm manner.

Fragment
I was on the moon.  My friends were fighting the three monsters in the faux cityscape.  The bird thing and squid thing were defeated.  I leaped up, and plunged my silver sword into the back of the great demon's head.

*Damn Parasites*
Fragment
I was in Alicia's room with Raven.  Something felt wrong.  Something was on my back.  I somersaulted out of her room through the wall.  I reached on my back, and ripped off a crab like parasite that was feeding off of my energy.  I stabbed it with a dagger, and it dissipated. 
I went back into the room.  Raven was working healing magic, but it was not very effective due to the parasite thing on her upper back.  "Raven, come here," I said calmly.
We stepped out into the yard.  "What is..." She felt the thing on her back, and ripped it off. I knocked it out of her hands, to the ground, and stabbed it with my dagger.  Raven did her fire-healing spell on us.  It helped, but I had a feeling it wasn't enough. I still felt sores in my back.   "Maybe we should go back to the tower," she said.
"You're right."  She created a portal, and we went back to the tower.  
We were in the sick bay.  The tower computer scanned us.  Spike and Selene were there.  "Parasitic wounds detected.  Ectoplasmic toxin detected."  A medical droid appeared, and two beds.  

The droid gave me a red glowing liquid to drink.  It said it was pomegranate juice. I drank it, and felt healing energy course through me.  I lied down on the bed, and the droid wheeled me away to another room.  Spike wheeled Raven away, led by another medical droid and Selene followed me. I peeled off my shirt, and lied down on my stomach.  The droid poured some kind of liquid into the puncture wounds, then bandaged me up, and told me to rest.

Fragment
I was lying in the Glen of Healing on my back. I felt the grass lift my body up. I was floating on it.  Selene was stroking my hair.

Fragment
I was in the cave of the Frost Giant with Raven, Selene, and Spike.  Joseph was in the back of the cave with the Frost Giant.  Joseph smiled and turned to us.  He saw the bandages on Raven and I. "Dream demons, huh?" he said.  We nodded.  
"Hey, look at what I can do!" he said, as he walked to the entrance of the cave.  He lifted up his right hand, with a thick leather glove on it, and whistled. A beautiful peregrine falcon landed on his hand.  He gave it a strip of meat, and stroked its head.
"Isn't she a beauty?" he asked.
"Yes," I smiled.
*
Dark Elf Adventure*
Fragment
The four of us were on some Outer Lands adventure that Q had  concocted for fun and practice, so we couldn't get hurt.  We were all Dark Elves. We had dark skin, like coal with a purple tint, yellow slanted eyes, small fangs, and black hair.  We were riding on horses through a forest at night.  I was wielding the staff that was created with the stone we stole from the Vampires, softly glowing blue-white in the darkness.  I had a sword on my hip.
"Am I Gandalf?" I thought, confused.  I saw Selene on my right firing white arrows at unseen enemies behind us.
Raven and Spike both had swords and shields.
"What's with the Gauntlet archetypes?" I thought amused.

missing time
I was standing on the forest floor, waiting the approach of the enemies pursuing us, humans wearing the armor of crusaders. They had large red crosses on their breastplates.  I slammed my staff on the ground, and moonlight burst from the stone as the enemies approached. The horses spooked, and some of the riders got thrown off their horses.  The ones that fell stood up and charged me, while the ones on horseback pursued my friends.  I drew my sword, whirling, thrusting and shooting bolts of moonlight at my enemies.  

missing time
We rode to a great dark castle.  Bats were flying in and out of it. "Ah, the Castle of the Dark Elves," I thought with a grim delight.
_Note: the Dark Elf deams disturbed me, as if I was reliving a past life.

Third Eye In the Mirror
_Fragment
I was in a meditation room I created in my living ficus house.  There was small shrine with some figurines on it: an angel, a man-bat, a human, an elephant, a blue dragon, and a golden dragon.

Above the shrine was a great mirror.  The mirror had a beautiful frame, like dark silver with hints of gold, wrought into the shape of two dragons.  I saw Zaphor, my red dragon guide floating on a cloud in the mirror.
"How do I increase clarity?" I asked him.
"Open your eyes, he said."
He faded into the background slightly, and I saw my own face.  "Open my eyes, open my eyes," I said to myself.  Suddenly, my third eye popped open, and looked around. It startled me. I looked at it.  It was the most vivid thing I have ever seen in a WILD. It had a blue iris, and thick black lashes.

Fragment
I was meditating in my meditation room, with my eyes closed, but I knew my third I was visible.  Selene walked in. I knew she saw my third eye, but was unphased by it.  "May I join you?" she said in a tone that wasn't really a question. She sat down on a pillow and meditated.

Fragment 

I was in the sick bay with the other three for some reason.  My third eye was open. I looked at the others. I saw how each of them looked in their past lives. It was like a series of images going, flick flick flick like a slideshow. It was overwhelming.

*In Which we become the Justice League*
Fragment
I said to Raven, "How about a superhero adventure?" I asked. "After all, we are kind of like the Justice League," I said.  
"Okay," she laughed. She looked up and to the side, and I could tell she was talking to Q.
We were in the Justice League moon fortress. I was the Green Lantern.  Spike was Batman.  Raven was the Scarlet Witch.  Selene was Psylock.  "Psylock?" I thought amused. "She's not in the Justice League."  For some reason, Raven changed to Wonder Woman for a second and said, "Reports indicate that Doomsday is back on Earth again, in North America." She changed back to the Scarlet Witch, and began creating a portal.
We were in a city park.  A giant Doomsday, had some people in his hand.  He was destroying things, and making a general mess of the park.  When he saw us, he dropped the people. I formed a giant hand with my ring, and caught the people.  My ring started telling me their medical status, and vital signs.  I saw Raven/Scarlet Witch doing something crazy that was making reality bend. I had to look away because it was disorienting.  Spike/Batman ran up Doomsday's back, and was punching him in the back of his neck with spiked brass knuckles. Selene/Psylock was teelporting around Doomsday stabbing psyblades into his flesh.

I began flying to a hospital in the city, then I thought I should take them to the sick bay in the tower.  When I got there, the computer said, "DC treatment unnecessary.  DC's are for training purposes only." The people evaporated. 
"Oh, right, duh!" I slapped my forehead and laughed.
I was back in the park again.  
Suddenly Juggernaut ran out of nowhere, and tackled Doomsday to the ground, then punched him in the face, cracking all his weird face bones.
Then, Juggernaut stood up, and took off his helmet. "I'm a good guy now."
"What?" I said.  
"Yeah. Xavier healed my crazy brain." His face looked strange. It disturbed me.  "What a weird crossover!" I thought.

Fragment
The Scarlet Witch had created some type of tiny black hole in front of Doomsday's face, and it was slowly stretching toward the black hole.  He was resisting it with all his might.  Batman had plunked a grappling hook into Doomsday's head, and was swinging around him, binding him with cable.  Psylock appeared on top of Doomsday's head, and plunged a psi-dagger into his left eye.  He roared with fury, but all his energy was focused on resisting the black hole.
I formed a giant green Super Mario hammer with my ring. "Stand back everyone!" I said, as I got a good grip on my hammer, and _BAM_ smacked Doomsday toward the black hole.  He got sucked in, wailing and cursing as he went, and it winked out of sight.  We put our hands on our hips and started laughing, like how they always do at the end of Saturday morning cartoons.  
My astral pet, Jo, ran up to me, in the form of a big black lab.  "And don't you come back," he barked.  "This is just like a cartoon!" I thought, and I laughed even harder.

*Tap-Tap-Tapping on my Chamber Door*
FragmentI had a creepy non-lucid.  I felt a tapping on the crown of my head. I was in a dark room with a ceiling fan. I thought it might be the the little wooden thing at the end of the pullstring. I looked up at the fan. It was too far away for that to happen.  "What the fuck is that?" I thought.  "Oh, this is a dream. It must be happening in real life."
FA
I was lying on a white leather couch. There was a magazine near my head. "This must be what was bothering my head," I thought, and I threw the magazine on the floor. "Wait that doesn't make sense! How does a magazine tap your head." The tapping was getting stronger. It felt like someone's finger.  It was making me angry, and it also freaked me out, because there was nothing there.
"Dammit. Am I still dreaming? Wake up!"
I woke up and I still felt the tapping on the crown of my head for a second.  "Damn dream demons, get the fuck off me," I thought, and rolled over and went back to sleep.

*The Energy of All Things*
Fragment
I was in the meditation room of my living house.  I was looking in the mirror at my third eye.  I stood up and walked around.  I could see everything glowing, and what it appeared to be previously was a faint overlay image. I felt extremely disoriented.  I walked around, and left my house. Everything still looked like that.  
"Ack! What is this?" I grabbed my head.
"What you are seeing," said a voice which I recognized as Zaphor, "is the energy of all things.  The archetype images created by your own mind is now gone, and you are seeing the truth beneath." I walked around looking at the energy. It was fascinating, confusing, and completely disorienting. I felt like I had some kind of mental vertigo.  "I don't know if I want to see everything like this!" I said to no one.  "I feel so confused!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

03.10.2009Wakewalking  Experiment (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM Wakewalking

This was not a dream, but a meditation. I was at a concert, and I began meditating while dancing with my eyes closed. I wondered if I could wakewalk into the dreamworld.  I then meditated with my eyes open. I then meditated while walking with my eyes open. Here are the results.

*Wakewalking in 15 different dimensions*
I was on the moon, spinning like a cartoon minotaur.  The three clowns were there again. I spun into them like a top, and obliterated them.  Some silly dream demons tried to attack me, but I punched them from fifteen different dimensions. I was narrating to Raven everything I was doing. I kept repeating myself, because I wanted to make sure she could hear me if it was possible.
"Raven, I am meditating. I am not asleep. I am awake, Raven, and I am wakewalking in dreams. Can you hear me, Raven? I am awake! I am awake! I am awake!"
She said, "that's ridiculous... well, you do kind of look like a ghost." 
"Well, that's because I'm in fifteen different dimensions. Dammit! I can't hold the dream." My dream body kept vibrating. I couldn't focus, so I decided to run on the moon.  
I made laps at superspeed around the moon.  "I am dreaming, but I am awake! I am wakewalking in dreams!" I shouted.

*You are All Dreaming!*
I teleported into the tower.  Speakers appeared on the Telsa coils. I picked up a CB type microphone.  "Alert! Alert! Alert! All dreamers! This is a dream! Warning! You are dreaming! All dreamers! All people on the moon, you are dreaming!"
A bunch of dreamers on the moon became lucid and came to inside the biodome.  I got on a stage in front of the tower, and played a dream guitar as Pan.  I thought it was hilarious.  All the people were dancing and laughing.

missing time

I kept lapping the moon, trying to stabilize the meditation. Suddenly, we were in my spaceship.  I grabbed liquid metal controls that grew out of the chair in front of me, two sticks.  "Let's have a Star Wars andventure!" I said.

*Star Wars Adventure*
Suddenly we were on hoverbikes in a forest on the Ewok planet.  Droids were riding the other hoverbikes. An Ewok jumped on my back, and I jumped on a hoverbike.  There was a mix of clones and droids attacking us. A clone pulled up next to me, and the Ewok stabbed him in his calf with a spear.  The clone grabbed at his leg, and lost control of the hoverbike, crashing into a tree.

A droid pulled up next to me, and shot a laser at me.  I jumped, flipping backwards to avoid it, and off the bike. I force jumped off the ground without touching it, and the bike was wobbling beneath me. I stabilized it with the force, and landed back on it.  The droid was so amazed, it slammed into a tree.

missing time

I was in an Ewok village. An Ewok baby picked up my lightsaber and turned it on.  The parents gots frightened. I used the force, and pulled it out of his hand.  The baby looked at me.  I turned the lightsaber off.  I set the lightsaber down on a table in front of me. The baby pulled it off the table into his hand with the force.  

His parents looked up at me for some kind of comfort.  "Your baby is destined to be a Jedi Knight, I told them.  His powers are already too great for you two to handle.  He is going to be a great Jedi, and already, this young child needs training.  I must take him back to the Academy. He will be well cared for.  He is important to the Rebel Alliance."

Then I walked away.  I heard the Ewok mother cry.  I turned around.  She kissed her baby, and gave him to the father.  The father came to me, and he gave me their son with a smile.  I immediately got in my spaceship and headed to the Jedi Academy. I watched the young Ewok Jedi grow into an amazing Jedi Knight.  He was able to use his force powers to make him grow bigger, to the size of a man.  He had the same amount of hair, so it made it sparse and he looked more humanlike.  
He married a woman from a race that has spots like a giraffe.  There was a scandal.  Some people cried, "Bestiality!" while others cried, "Racist!"  He was a shapeshifter.  Sometimes he transformed into a large man with a dog's head at will.

missing time
We were fighting droids on a spaceship.  Raven was a Twi'lek slowly spinning a red lightsaber horizontally at the enemies. She was singing as she did it. The lighstaber kept changing speeds and heights, disorienting the droids, and slicing them in half.
Selene had an orange lightsaber. She was human with dark skin, and black hair made up in small braids. She looked like an Egyptian. She would lift it up in the air, then point it at the droids, force-thrusting it at them.   I had a green quarterstaff lightsaber that I was taking apart in the middle, and using them like two short swords, them putting them back together.  I was making both the lightsabers force-fight in front of me with my hands.  
Spike was an Irdonian Zabrak (like Darth Maul) wielding lightgloves.  There were gloves of red energy spikes.  He ran force leaping, at a speed superhuman, and landing on the droid, and plunging his light gloves into the droids.  
I grabbed my lightsabers, and force-lunged into droids at superspeed. Soon, the other four did also.  There were colored streaks everywhere.  
missing time
We were in a huge collosseum.  It was full of droids.  Some had jetpacks.  We were all kinetically manipulating our lightsabers. Spike was leaping back and forth between the droids, plunging his light spiked red gloves into them.  Some he would bite, then spit parts out. I thought that was pretty funny.  We were using the force to push our enemies into our lightsabers.
We destroyed all the droids. I asked Spike, "How about a little one-on-one."  He smiled at me deviously, and nodded.  He produced a red double-bladed lightsaber.  We force-threw them at the other person.  The lightsabers clashed in front of us, then the lightsabers began fighting each other in the air.  I used the force to lunge at him, then he threw me back with the force.  The lightsabers flew around like boomerangs, as we kept attacking each other with force pushes.  We leaped and spun all over the place.  I returned my lightsaber to my hands, and he did the same.  There was an opening in his defense, and I burned him across his stomach.  "Oh, shit, sorry, didn't mean to go that far."
"Good thing this is a dream," he smiled revealing tiny pointed teeth, and his flesh and garments healed up instantly.  
missing time
We were fighting outdoors in a desert.  I wondered if I could summon lightning.  The droids approached.  I raised my hand, then floated fifteen feet above the ground.  A lightning bolt came down from the sky, and flowed over my skin, and on to about six or seven droids, but it did not destroy them, but instead created a lightning cage around them. I then spun in a circle with lighting chains on lightning cages holding droids. The droids in the cages began firing randomly.  I spun at a swarm of enemy droids, and massacred them.
Raven was doing some strange thing with thunderclaps, and cool shockwaves.  Selene figured out force fire in that battle, and was shooting missiles of flame at the enemy.  Spike was running so fast, now with two short yellow lightsabers, he was a yellow blur.
missing time

*The Gate to Hollow Earth*
I told Raven that I wanted to go to the Sphinx. I told her I wanted  to solve the riddle of the Sphinx to gain access to the Hollow Earth.  She said that sounded like fun.  She began making a portal. A strange wind blew out of her rip in the fabric of space and time.  She said she wasn't able to go through it, because of some strange galactic solar wind blowing through. I created a purple vortex with lightning coming out of it, and we all went through.  I felt myself go through a wormhole.  "We're going through a wormhole, Raven, through a wormhole, and I am _wakewalking!!!"_
We went through the wormhole, and stood before the sphinx. It spoke to me telepathically in a neutral powerful woman's voice, "If one and one make three, what does three make?"
"What does... hey, this doesn't make any sense!" I said.  The sphinx just sat there, and said nothing. I pondered this for a couple minutes.
"Aha! I have it! If one and one make three, three makes none! None! The answer is none!"
"You have answered correctly, dream warrior," said the Sphinx, "you may now enter Hollow Earth."  
The Sphinx opened its mouth impossibly huge, and I felt us going  throughh a wormhole again. I was Pan for some reason.  We were walking down and infinite flight of stairs. "I am wakewalking, Raven!"
"Ok, stop repeating yourself. I get it!" she said. "When will these infinte stairs end?" she complained. 
"When we get there!" I laughed. 
"Duh? Why don't we just teleport?" she said. "The sphinx already said we have access, so let's just do it!"
"Ok, cool!" I said.

Suddenly we were in the land of Hollow Earth.  There is a black sun in the center, and you can stare at it.  Magnetism is stronger than gravity. People leap, and practically fly there floating on the waves of the magnetosphere.  
Everything was bright pastels and beautiful.  The people there were peaceful.  A voice told me that is usually where we go when we die. We have a life there, then we reincarnate, and have a life on the Outer Crust of the earth.  We cycle back and forth, every other lifetime.
All the animals were gliding on these magnetic waves like flying squirrels. It was amazing.  There are birds with extremely long tails.  It reminded me of the dream warrior planet.

----------


## Baron Samedi

04.10.2009Lone Journeys (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*'Aumakua*
I tumbled through a portal on the moon.  An giant squid, a great pig-man, and a huge bird tumbled through after me.  My friends were about to attack. I told them, "No, these are my 'aumakua, my totems. For some reason I didn't recognize it before.  They are part of me, in a sense, manifestations of my rage.  Do not fight them. I need to merge with them."

I absorbed he'e, the great squid, the great octopus, Kanaloa, the god of the sea.  I absorbed Pueo, the owl, the one who sees.  I absorbed pua'a, Kamapua'a, the boar-man demigod.  I felt their power in me.

Glowing blue-white transparent tentacles came out of me, and I grew huge, morphing into a great red minotaur. My eyes glowed yellow, and steam rose from my skin.

"AAh! I feel their power!" I said with a voice like thunder, then I was my crystal energy self, glowing green on the moon.

"So Raven, do you-" but I was interrupted by her fainting in Spike's arms.  Selene, Spike and I teleported into the sick bay at the Tower with Raven Knight.  A medical droid appeared and a gurney.  Spike laid her down on the gurney. The Tower said, "Diagnosis: _______ "

*Return to the Glen of Healing*
"We need to go to the Glen of Healing, for her," I said.  We were instantly in a beautiful forest glen in a northern clime.  The blue-green grass lifted Raven's body off of the forest floor.  She was still unconscious.  Yellow energy moved toward her, and flowed into her.  I knew my healing skill was too weak to help her at this point.  Spike, Selene and I silently watched the scene.
The frost giant appeared bending trees apart.  He benignly said, "She is resting. She'll be safe here with me."  I felt like crying.
I stroked her hair, and kissed her forehead.  "Sleep well, dream warrior," I whispered, and then I was back on the moon, alone.

*Lessons from the Great god Pan*
"Well, now where do you want to go?" said a voice that I thought was Q.
"I don't know. I feel lost."
"You are not lost," he laughed. "You are simply alone.  Make a decision."
"I want to see the Dream Warrior Master again."

Instantly I was in the same dome where we had our ceremony the first time we went to the Dream Warrior planet.  I was in a round room, dimly lit by torches.   There was a semicircle of chairs with people of varying unknown races sitting in them.  Directly in front of me, beyond a scrying pan of water, was the man I formerly perceived as the Devil.  
I looked at him. He was wearing a large brown robe with a hood. He threw his hood back, and stared at me, with bright yellow pupils.  "Who are you?" I asked.  He morphed into Yoda, Morpheus, Merlin, and Hades.
"I am all these things, and never who you want me to be. I am Pan, the demigod, I am Noah, I am Molech, I am Gilgamesh, I am the god under the mountain. I live forever whether you believe in me or not. I exist despite disbelief.  I am more real than the reality you perceive. You live in a world of fools.  You have no idea how foolish you still are, Dream Warrior." At the words, _Dream Warrior_, he laughed heartily.  He sounded amused.
"You have much to learn, Dream Warrior.  You have just only begun a great journey.  Now, tell me what you have learned so far."
"Humility-"
"Humility? Pah! If you were truly humble, you would have never said that. But, go on."
I felt sheepish.  I bowed my head. "I have learned things about myself.  Rage is weakness."
"Good," he said.
"And I have a fear of being alone."
"Even now, the fear consumes you.  You have learned _nothing."_ He sounded angry.  "Why are you afraid?" he demanded.
"Because I... Because I want to believe. I want to believe that shared dreaming is real. I have doubt. I want to believe _I_ am real."
I looked at my hands. They looked very real.  I looked up at the Dream Warrior Master.  I perceived him as as demon with yellow eyes wearing a brown robe again.
"I want to believe all this is real. I want to believe you are real."
"Real? Real?" He spat. "You have had enough experiences here on the dream plane to know that this is all real.  You are afraid to be alone, like a little child.  You're pathetic.  Go away.  You have more lessons to learn, child."

*Banging on the Biosphere*
I was suddenly back on the moon.  There were a bunch of giant "monsters" banging on the outside of the Biosphere. They wanted in. All of them looked like my 'aumakua archetypes.  My first instinct was to attack them. Then, I realized how foolish that was.  I mentally granted all of them access beyond the great black wall surrounding the tower.  

The inside of the tower was full of vegetation.  The bird-monsters transformed into all kinds of creatures of the air, and the pig-monsters transformed into creatures that walk on the earth, and the squid-monsters transformed into creatures that swim.

The Biosphere was now full of plants and animals.  I thought of how The Cusp and Donvanelle on Dream Views were teaching me that dream combat was not really about combat.  I laughed at myself.  I wondered how Raven was doing.

*In the Cave of the Frost Giant*
I was instantly in the cave of the Frost Giant.  I saw a golden glow coming from the back of the cave.  Little Joseph was there. He looked like green crystal energy.  The frost giant was in the rear of the cave with Joseph, and I saw the source of the glow. Raven was sleeping, a slightly pained expression on her face. Golden light was pouring out of her.

I pulled out my didjeridoo, to try to aid in healing. I blew it, and the whole world twisted for a second. It was very disorienting. I stopped. "Whoah! Whoah there!" laughed the Frost Giant.  "You are bending reality!" 
"Oh!" I felt at once confused, pleasantly surprised, and embarrassed.
"Do not be concerned," said the Frost Giant. "She is only resting."
"But, how will I know if any of this is real?" I asked.  He looked at me with large gentle eyes.
"Child, everything is real. Quiet your mind.  Look, Joseph has something he wants to show you."
Joseph was standing at the edge of the cave.  He had leather gloves on both hands. He lifted his hands up, and two great falcons alighted on his gloves. Then, he launched them into the air.
Joseph smiled at me, then changed into a great falcon.  I looked at his great eye.  My vision went kaleidoscopic, and spun.  It was at once fascinating and disorienting.  Suddenly my vision returned to normal, and so did the boy.
"Pretty cool, huh?" he said.
"Wow! Yes. That was amazing."
"Thanks!" he smiled at me, laughing lightheartedly.
"Well, I can tell you are waking up," he said. "You better get up and write everything down before you forget!"
"Thanks, I will!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

04.10.2009Pumpkin Frogs (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I feel asleep, I saw four shapes on my eyelids, that looked perfect for forming the tree I wanted to see.

I was in the Void. All around me was white, but for some reason, I could feel the whiteness. It must be the mist.  Suddenly, I was beneath a great black tree towering above me.  It felt ancient and wise.  I wanted to leave something there to be remembered by. Carve my name? no. Spraypaint my name? no. Leave my sword? no.

Aha! Grow a pumpkin.  I grew a large pumpkin, to the size of a large dog, about a great dane's size.  I made it have a picture of the crescent moon on it.  

I couldn't resist. I turned it into a frog.  It was a great pumpkin-frog.  The pumkin frog began merrily hopping about. I sat on it, holding on to the stem, and laughed at the crazy ride.  I got off of its back.  

There were many pumpkin frogs hopping about, about the size of rabbits. I hoped they would stay there for other people to see.

----------


## Baron Samedi

04.10.2009Lightning Swords (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Fragment
I was riding through the forest with Spike, Selene, and Raven on horses.  We were all in white. Raven was on Spike's horse. She was leaning on him, like she was wounded, but I didn't see any blood.  I had a feeling she was sick.  There was a kind of dark black-purple aura about her.

Fragment
My horse and Selene's horse were gone.  Raven was now draped over Spike's horse.  We fought these random a-holes, spinning swords, lopping off heads.  

Music began coming out of Raven in waves, altering reality.  The random enemies began pointing and shouting at her.  Lightning came down from the sky, and hit all the enemies around us.  My sword was charged with lightning.  Selene was firing white arrows from a white bow at the enemies.  Her arrows were on fire.  

I liked the lightning feel in my sword. The sword was vibrating and singing with delight.  

The horse reared as enemies popped up in front of it. Raven almost fell off.  I threw two throwing knives at two of them, and Selene shot the rest. I slapped the horse's rump, and it whinnied and took off through the forest.

----------


## Baron Samedi

05.10.2009In which We Visit Hollow Earth (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I told Raven Knight in a PM that I wanted to ask the riddle of the Sphinx and gain access to Hollow Earth.

As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon. I felt no resistance between the Moon and I. Good. "Tooth" no longer existed.  There was only the boy Joseph.  I tumbled out of a purple vortex portal on to the Moon, and my three 'aumakua tumbled out after me. One, two, three, he'e, pueo, pua'a.  As they fell on me, I absorbed them into myself. I inhaled their power.  
"Hey, Nomad," Raven greeted me casually.  I saw Spike and Selene in the distance.  
"So, where do you to go?" she asked with a wry smile, as she began creating a portal.
"You know where. I want to see the King of Hollow Earth!"
She created the portal, and the four of us went through. 

We were standing in front of the Egyptian Sphinx.  I heard it in my head, asking the question in the myth.  "Man, mankind!" I said. I was surprised it asked the riddle that I already knew the answer to.  

The sphinx opened its mouth until its jaw was on the ground.  There were stairs going down.  We walked in.  As I pondered the riddle, I realized the real riddle is figuring out how to truly answer the question.

Suddenly, we were in Hollow Earth.  The light was bright. Everything was beautiful.  In the sky was a great black sun, that you could stare right at.  The plants and lovely translucent shimmery pastels reminded me of the Dream Warrior planet.  We walked down a path, taking in all the beauty.

"I have to see the King of Hollow Earth!" I said.  

Instantly, I was inside the Black Sun.  I was alone with the King of Hollow Earth.  He looked exactly like stone god Hades I saw in my previous dream.  He stood up from his throne, and looked at me.  We began walking.  All around me looked like the same Hades I had seen before, after I went into the ziggurat, and passed Cerberus.  Everything was dark and grey.

Then, everything changed.  I saw the beautiful colorful landscape I had seen before with the same shape of the underworld.  I looked at the King of Hollow earth. He now appeared as a strong ancient man, with a short thick white beard, and a golden crown on his head instead of stone. His eyes were blue and I felt he was staring into my very soul.  

Then, everything changed back, and the two scenes began strobing. It was very disorienting.  What is going on? I asked the King.  "You are seeing both worlds, at the same time, child."

"Are they both the same? I don't understand. What is the difference?"

"Perception.  People that feel they must be punished for their deeds when they walked upon the crust, will only see darkness and fire.  Those who loved greatly, and love still, will perceive only beauty and life."

"Who are you? Are you Pan? Are you the Dream Warrior Master?"

"No," he said. "That man is my brother."

"So, all these people, are they real? What I mean is, is this world a physical place? Are we in the same dimension as the physical world on the Crust."

He looked at me directly, and simply said, "Yes."

"What is going to happen in 2012?" I asked anxiously.

"Do not fear a number," he said answering my anxiety.  Then he answered my question directly:  _We are coming._

"Thank you, O King," I said as I knelt to bow.

"Stand up, human Dream Warrior!" he commanded. "I am no King. I am a man just like you. Do not bow to me.  The only difference between you and I is my immortality resides here eternally."

I was suddenly back on the Moon, I looked around for the others, but the dream faded, and I awoke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

05.10.2009Advanced Task of the Month -Ghosts (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was flying through outer space as the great god Pan.  Suddenly the Task of the Month about ghosts popped in my head. I stopped flying and stayed in place.

"Ghosts..." I thought, "how did this ghost die, and when?"

A little girl appeared in front of me, in a nightgown, holding a teddy bear.  She was transparent, and hand straight long hair. 

"I died in a car accident," she said.  "How long have I been here? I don't know where to go."

"Oh, no. She's real," I thought.  "Go to the light," I told her. I pointed to a bright white disk in the sky, more like a hole with light pouring out of it.  The little girl flew toward it.

Then I noticed a line of ghosts, going back as far as I could see.  They were all telling me how they died, and that they were lost all at the same time.  The sound of their voices was deafening.  I put my hands over my hears.

"Go to the light!" I shouted, and pointed at the white disk.

The ghosts stopped lining up in front of me, and began moving toward me, then turning toward the light.

They began to look like a stream or tube of transparent beauty with glowing lights in it. 

"I wonder what happens if I go there?" I thought.

I flew toward the light myself.

On the other side, I heard a cacophony of voices, saw colors, thousands of images transparent, all laid one on top of each other. I was fascinated and extremely disoriented.  I tried to make sense of what I was experiencing, but I could not. I still cannot describe it accurately.

Suddenly I was spat out of the light portal, and it closed up with a  _whooshPKT_ sound, and winked out of sight.

I felt spiritually jarred by the experience.  

I forgot this dream upon waking, but remembered it a few hours later.

----------


## cygnus

> "You are seeing both worlds, at the same time, child."
>  
> "Are they both the same? I don't understand. What is the difference?"
> 
> "Perception.  People that feel they must be punished for their deeds when they walked upon the crust, will only see darkness and fire.  Those who loved greatly, and love still, will perceive only beauty and life."



 :smiley:  i love these lessons/insights you've been getting recently.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> i love these lessons/insights you've been getting recently.



It's an amazing journey! But, it's very disorienting at the same time. I feel like a fish that has lived in his a little fishtank his whole life suddenly experiencing the ocean!

----------


## Baron Samedi

06.10.2009Past Life (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I fell asleep, thinking it would be 'cool' to see my last past life.

I WILD'ed to the Moon with the intent on seeing my last past life.  For some reason, I was in Kamapua'a form.  I asked to see it.  Everything blurred, and images melted into one another. I couldn't make anything out. I felt disoriented. I felt dizzy and naseous.  Ack!

I grabbed my head, and made everything stop.

I decided what was best would be to meditate in my front of my shrine in my meditation room in my living house. 

I was instantly there.  I sat down in front of the dragon framed mirror on a cushion, and meditated with my eyes open. I was a man again.

My third eye opened on my forehead.  An image appeared before me in a mirror.

_I saw myself chained to a wall.  I was bleeding from lacerations all across my body.  KRAKK!

Two whips slashed my body, and I screamed in agony.

_No! I could not bear to watch anymore.

I did not think it was cool to see past lives anymore. I realized I was not ready for it all.

----------


## Baron Samedi

06.10.2009Nomad vs. Walms (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*The New Guy*
I fell back to sleep, focusing on the Moon.  I tumbled out of a portal, and my 'aumakua tumbled out after me, and fell into me. I absorbed them as before. I wondered why this kept happening.  I saw Selene, Raven, and the singer guy from the night before in there. I wondered why I always got there last. I thought maybe it's because I go to sleep later. I wondered where Spike was, and who this new guy was.
Selene ran up to me, and kissed me. I felt like a jerk for being so absorbed in my own thoughts, I hadn't been paying much attention to her.  That man reminded me of Raven's energy, he is also a Bard, someone who uses music for magic.  He stared at me intently, and I looked back at him.  His eyes were light blue, and his pupils were spirals.  He seemed very serious, and at the same time, he seemed like he was about to laugh.  I felt like he was burning his face into my mind, as Selene had done to MoSh.

"I want to find Walms, and tickle him," I told Raven.  
"What? Tickle him?" she said, as she created a portal.
"Yeah, because he always is fighting in dreams. I think we may have fought him, but only he remembers. Anyway, fighting him won't make us stand out in his dream. That's why I want to do something odd, like tickle him."
"Okay, that makes sense," she laughed.

*Finding Walms*
We went through the portal.  We were in a large room that looked like my high school cafeteria, though I knew that was only my perception.  There was no one in there but a young man with straight black hair sitting at a table, looking down.  He appeared to be thinking about something intently.
"Huh," I thought, "I thought he'd be fighting some crazy monsters or something."
I approached him. "Walms," I said.  He didn't seem to notice. I thought maybe it's because I used his online username instead of his real name.
"Hey, Walms, Walmsy baby, hey, look up!"
"Huh? What?" He looked up. "Aha!" he said for some reason.  He stood up, then flew backwards a few feet, facing me, hovering. He had a fist cocked back.
"Heh heh heh!" he laughed. "I have got you now!"  He sounded cheesy, like a cartoon character.
"No, wait, I don't want to fight...yet!" I laughed.  His fists grew really large.  I stopped looking at his fists, and I turned on my force field and sat down.  "Now, how am I going to tickle him?" I thought.  He banged on my force field with his fists.
"Lame! Wow, that is so lame.  Cheater!" he teased.
I turned on my energy gloves. They glowed yellow. I stretched them out of my force field slowly.
"What are you doing, weirdo?" he laughed.
"I am trying to tickle you?"
"What? Tickle me? That doesn't make any sense! You are ridiculous. Who are you?"
"It's Nomad, from the forums, Walmsy baby!" I said. (I kept calling him that, because I wanted to say something odd to make him remember me.)
"Oh! Oh, right! Nomad! Wow, you are a silly person!" he laughed.
"Thanks," I said, "Now, let's go to the Moon!"
"Okay!" he said excitedly.

*On the Moon with Walms*
Raven laughed at us, and created a portal.  We went through.  We tumbled out and landed on top of each other. I wondered what was up with this tumbling out of portals, when I used to always just step through.

Walms looked around.  "Hey, cool!" he said. "We're on the Moon! What is that?" He teleported into the Biodome, and the four of us were suddenly their with him.  We walked down a path together. He looked around at the plants and animals, and at the tower.  "Wow cool! You guys built this? You built it, you made it with your minds!"
"Yes!" I said.
"Wow, cool! Can I plant a flower?" he asked, planting a flower that looked like a pink daisy.  
"Yes, of course," I laughed because he wasn't really asking permission, but of course no one cared.
A small blue bird with a long tail flew toward him. He put out his arm, and it landed on his hand. 
"Hello, bird, hello, little fella," he said, and patted its head. "Wow, cool!"
"So, do you want to fight me?" I asked.
"Okay!" he said, adopting a fighting stance.
"No, not here," I laughed. "We might hurt the landscape. We are going to a colloseum!"
"Okay, cool! Let's do it!" he said.

"Q?" I asked the sky.

I saw Raven look up and to the side. I knew she was talking to Q.

*Fight!*
Instantly we were in the colloseum. Walms and I were on the floor. I got the distinct impression that some of the people watching were eating popcorn, candy, and loudly slurping soda.

"Round 1, fight!" said Q.
Walms floated in the air, and adopted a fighting stance.  I slowly grew in size.  "Haha, what is that supposed to do?" he laughed and punched me in the jaw.
"Ow!" I rubbed my chin.  "Doh!" I thought, "I automatically lose for feeling pain."
"Round 1, Walms!" said Q, and we were back in starting positions. 

"Round 2, fight!" said Q.
I ran at him in slow motion, trying to make him think that time was slowing down.  He ran at me slower. I ran at him slower still. He ran slower again. I ran slower still.  We smacked into each other in the center of the colloseum with a loud echoing _KRACK-K-K-K-K!_ and a flash of light.
"Round 2, Draw!" said Q. 

"Round 3, begin!"
Walms and I were both laughing at how ridiculous Round 2 was.  I multiplied myself.  He yawned at me, which I found mildly annoying.   I shrank myself to the size of a bug, and multiplied myself to a few thousand tiny Nomads.
"What is that supposed to do?" he laughed.
I swarmed my copies over him, laughing in tiny voices, and poking him with thousands of tiny swords.  He was covered in a swarm of little white Nomads.
"That doesn't hurt. This is a dream," he laughed, and spun around.
My copies flew off, and we smacked against the colloseum walls.  I heard someone watching laugh. "Round 3, Walms!" said Q.
"Dammit!" I thought. "That was dumb!"

"Round 4, begin!" said Q. I turned into a giant greenish black rubber ball, trying to think of something really strange to do.
"What?" said Walms. He looked confused.
"Aha! I have him!" I said to myself.
"No, you don't!" he said, snapping out of it.
"Doh! Did I say that out loud?"
"Yes, and that too," he laughed.

Not knowing what else to do, I slowly rolled at him.  "Okay, what is that supposed to do," he said laughing at me.  He picked me up, and started dribbling me like a basketball.  
"Hey! Stop that!" I said. He laughed at me.  Someone was singing the Harlem Globe Trotters theme song.  Walms bounced me off the  walls, and kicked me around like a soccer ball.(futbol)
He kicked me really hard against the colloseum wall, and shouted, "Goal!"
"Round 4! Walms!" said Q. 

"Round 5, begin." I began running in circles, along the wall of the colloseum, faster and faster, while I tried to think of my next attack.  Walms sat down in the center, and yawned at me again.  I ignored his little bait.  
"You aren't even doing anything," he said.
"And neither are you!" said Q. "Round 5: Draw!"
We were back in starting positions.  "Hey!" said Walms. 

"Match: Walms."  Everyone clapped, and there was a sound of a large crowd cheering.  Walms put his fists together, and waved like a matador.  People threw flowers at him. Selene threw a bunch of roses at me. She didn't care that I lost. She was laughing really hard. Everyone thought the match was ridiculously funny. Suddenly, we were all in the center of the colloseum.  Selene ran up, and kissed me on the cheek. "You make me laugh!" she said, her face flushed. She had a tear on her cheek she had been laughing so hard.

"That was so ridiculous!" said Raven, and we all laughed like Saturday morning cartoon characters.
"Whoah! Whoah! I feel myself waking up!" said Walms.
"It's probably going to be a false awakening. You know how you always have those," I said.
"Whoah! Whoah!" Walms put his arms out as if he was losing his balance.  He looked kind of blurry. It was really strange.
"See if you can stay here with us," I said.

*Watching Walms' FA*
Suddenly Walms was sitting on an invisible bed yawning and stretching.  "Whoah! Strange dream," he mumbled to himself.  He looked up at us."Hey, what are you guys doing in my bedroom?" he said.  

"You are still dreaming!" I laughed.
"Oh!" he said.  "But, did you teleport into my room... or what? What happened? This is so weird!"
"You are in the same place, you just perceive it as your room, because of your false awakening."
"Oh, weird!" he said looking around. "It still looks like my room, though. I think I am going to wake up for real this time guys."
"Okay, wait!" I rushed over to him, and whispered my birth name into his ear.  He slowly nodded. 
"Uh, what? I don't know if I heard you right. What are you telling me? Oh, I am about to wake up."
"Um, speak Spanish!" I said without really knowing why.
"Okay," he laughed, and said something to Raven in Spanish with the word _senora_ or _senorita_ in the sentence.  She seemed to understand a little. Walms disappeared.

"Well, that was really odd," said Raven.  
"What he told you?"
"No, the whole dream," said Raven.
"Who was eating popcorn?" I asked.

"Me!" waved Selene.  She kissed me full on the mouth, and pushed a gummi bear into my mouth with her tongue.

I tried to stay in the dream, but I  awoke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

06.10.2009Mowgly? (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Mowglycdb said in chat that he wanted to try to send a copy of himself to the Moon. I couldn't understand exactly what he meant, since English is his second language, and I don't speak any Spanish. But, I wanted to try anyway.

I found myself on the Moon.  A young wiry man that looked to be about 18 ran up to me.  "Hey, Hey, Nomad!" He waved at me, then gave me a hug.  
"Mowgly?"
"Yes!" he said proudly.  "Ah!" He started to fade away.  Everything looked strange. Everything began melting and flashing. I felt really weird.  "Here, take my hand," I said.
He grabbed my hand.  We were in the Biodome in front of the Tower.  The dream stabilized.  He looked around for a second.
"Whoah!" He started to fade, then he disappeared, and reappeared about fify feet in front of me, floating twenty feet in the air.
"Whoah!" he looked like he fell backwards, then he disappeared again, and reappeared to the right, closer to the ground. He was floating, but he was in a standing position.  "Nomad?"

He seemed to be teleporting around uncontrollably.  "Nomad?"
"Huh?"
"Where-"
"am-"
"I?"
"Ola?"
"Que?"
"Hello?"

It was kind of amusing, and I also felt a little sorry for him, but I didnt know what to do to help him. I didn't know what else to do.  The dream faded.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I woke up, and just laid there without moving. I wanted to have a sex dream with Selene.

I was in the big living room area of my living house with Selene.  We cuddled on the couch.  Raven teleported in.
"Nomad? Oops! Sorry!" she teleported out.  I realized I needed to create a bedroom in my living house.  
Selene and I started kissing.  


*Spoiler* for _knotty knotty_: 



We were instantly both naked. I could feel her.  She pushed me down, and I caressed her back, and cute round ass. It felt amazing.  When I entered her, I couldn't feel it, but, I looked down, and could see myself workin' it. That was enough to make me explode.

----------


## mowglycdb

haha! lol  , that's funny  heh  ^^;;  sorry I guess I need practice.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> haha! lol  , that's funny  heh  ^^;;  sorry I guess I need practice.



Does that sound like you?  What does "Que" mean?  Do you have any recall of that?  I didn't really understand what you meant by sending a double. Can you explain that further?

----------


## Raven Knight

[QUOTE=WakingNomad;1188912]I woke up, and just laid there without moving. I wanted to have a sex dream with Selene.

[COLOR="Crimson"]I was in the big living room area of my living house with Selene.  We cuddled on the couch.  Raven teleported in.
"Nomad? Oops! Sorry!" she teleported out.  I realized I needed to create a bedroom in my living house.  
Selene and I started kissing.[QUOTE]

Heh... heh... Sorry for the intrusion... We should knock next time!  Or put up a 'Do Not Disturb' sign somewhere!  ::lol::

----------


## mowglycdb

> Does that sound like you?  What does "Que" mean?  Do you have any recall of that?  I didn't really understand what you meant by sending a double. Can you explain that further?




I say it was a success

"Que?"  is What in english

"Ola?" "Hola?" means Hello? in english

I have cero recall of that though.

by sending a double I meant making a energetic copy of myself  like when you and raven do multiplication in your dreams

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I say it was a success
> 
> "Que?"  is What in english
> 
> "Ola?" "Hola?" means Hello? in english
> 
> I have cero recall of that though.
> 
> by sending a double I meant making a energetic copy of myself  like when you and raven do multiplication in your dreams



Fascinating. And do you do this while meditating, sleeping? Or what? Why send a copy?

----------


## mowglycdb

> Fascinating. And do you do this while meditating, sleeping? Or what? Why send a copy?



I sent a copy because I can't see or listen well at distance this requieres to have the chakras well developed in your body and I need more of this. I only remember doing this while in meditation, maybe I have done it in my dreams but I can't remember, I'm a blind believer lol.

----------


## Baron Samedi

01.10.2009Prefrognitive Dream (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to sleep with the intent of having a sex dream.


*Horny Birthday Toad-Frogs watching 9*
FA
I got up from bed, and I saw a huge yellow toad on my floor. I was a little startled by it. It was about a foot long.  It grew bigger as I stared at it.  Other toads huge yellow toads began hopping about. _ I have to take a picture of this!  
_I pulled out my phone. There was a funny CG animated movie going on in it. _Weird. I don't have this ability on my phone. Oh, it must be my camera. _ 
The toads started mating.  _Ok, this is too weird! Oh, I must be dreaming!
_I did a nose pinch RC. It worked. I smiled to myself. _Ok, just to be sure._ I did it again. _I am dreaming!
_Suddenly the toads were on a little stand in front of me, in a circle around a circular birthday cake.  The toads were much smaller now, still yellow, but with smooth skin, more like frogs.  They looked a little like those little frog toys with the suction cup under the chin, an when you press them down, they do a backflip.
The birthday cake had thick blue and white frosting on it.  Instead of candles, there was a big iphone stuck in the cake.  The CG movie was playing. (I think it was 9. I really want to see that movie, but I can't afford it right now. I hope I can before it leaves the big screen.)
The little toad-frogs were watching the movie intently.  I wondered what I could do in this funny lucid dream. I decided to eat one of the toad-frogs and see what it tasted like.
I picked one up, and as I opened my mouth, it opened its mouth. _Oh, yeah, right.  This is a dream. You really think you are going to eat me? Psh.
_I popped it in my mouth, and it tasted like birthday cake!  
I stuck my whole hand in the birthday cake, and scooped a big piece out, and stuffed it in my mouth.  It tasted like fluffy frosting  with no sugar. I was a little disappointed.  

*Are You a Dream Character?*
I was suddenly in downtown Honolulu during the day time. I saw a giant man walking wearing a long black robe with little golden stars and moons on it.  (I later recognized him as my friend Jerome.)

He was walking very fast, because he was about nine feet tall.  I caught up to him, and grabbed his robe.  "Hey, hey! Are you a dream character?"

"Psh."

"Hey, I asked you a question. Are you a dream character?"

"I don't have to answer _you!_" he replied pompously.

"I want to know.  Answer my question. Are you a dream character?" I persisted, and held on to his robe.

"Let go of my robe!" he shouted, and yanked his robe out of my hand.

I began running around asking a bunch of people if they were dream characters, and no one gave me a straight answer.  They would say things like:
Excuse me?
I don't know what you mean.
What a silly question!
Are you nuts?
And who are you?
What? What? What do you mean by that?

Note: everyone looked perfectly normal, except Jerome.

I then saw a nice short family standing under an overhang in the shade watching me.  They were a small Asian couple.  The man was bald, portly, and was holding a baby, smiling at me like Buddha.  The mom was about the same build, and a toddler held her hand.

"Are you guys dream characters?" I asked.  
"Uh? Scuse? We don't know. Solly. No, no, understand." They smiled.

*Bow-CHIka-WOW-WOW*
Then, I noticed a pretty woman standing next to them. She was a white girl with straight shoulder length strawberry blond hair.  She was staring at me intently, smiling.  She had her hands folded in front of her. She was wearing a kahki skirt, and a white blouse. She had simple flat shoes on, and no make-up. 

"Are you a dream character?" I asked.

She slowly shook her head, and smiled at me invitingly.

_She's real! 

_I kissed her. Her mouth felt amazingly real. She was a great kisser.  I felt horny.  We started undressing each other. I lied down on the ground, not caring about stupid DC's milling about, knowing that they would disappear if I ignored them.  I was felt something funny. My erection was pressing against my clothes.  I felt my shorts I had passed out wearing.  

_Dammit! Do I have to take these off in real life? _ I struggled to remove my shorts in waking life, and in the dream simultaneously. It was too much to wrap my mind around. I woke up.

Commentary:

_The next day, I told Jerome about the dream and his friend Bridget was there.  Before I mentioned what happened, she began asking me what he was like in the dream.  
"Was he pompous?" she asked.  "Yes!" I said.
"Yeah, that's him. I had a dream where he was sitting in a chair saying, 'Bring me fruit! I demand fresh fruit!"
"I'm not pompous!" said Jerome.
"Well, you are in dreams," said Bridget.  I told them the dream, and we laughed.

Later on that night, I was looking at some photographs my friend A. took, of a beautiful girl T., and another woman with ash blond hair.  The other woman looked like the one from my dream.

"Um, who is that?" I pointed at the other woman.  
"Oh, that's my friend ____ . "
"Oh, weird. I had a dream about a woman that looks like her." (I didn't tell them the dream.)
"Really? Well, she is coming tonight. She doesn't look like that, though. She died her hair red."
"Really? In my dream she had red hair."
"Well, you are going to meet the woman of you dreams tonight. But, she's married."
"Oh, weird."  I purposefully avoided A. and T. that night, just a little, because I did not want to get introduced to that woman.

I had another odd experience that relates, but I can't really talk about it...

NOTE #2:

Yesterday, which was about a few days after having this dream. I stepped outside on to the patio. I saw a funny little nut on the table.  Upon closer inspection, it was two little brown frogs mating!

NOTE #3: Dream goal accomplished: Taste in dreams!_

----------


## mowglycdb

Wow that looks great Nomad, you've already smelled yet? if you haven't it's great,  I remember smelling a special perfume in a dream it was like nothing I've smelled before, but I can't describe it, it was too much time ago.

----------


## Baron Samedi

[QUOTE=Raven Knight;1188926][QUOTE=WakingNomad;1188912]I woke up, and just laid there without moving. I wanted to have a sex dream with Selene.

[COLOR="Crimson"]I was in the big living room area of my living house with Selene.  We cuddled on the couch.  Raven teleported in.
"Nomad? Oops! Sorry!" she teleported out.  I realized I needed to create a bedroom in my living house.  
Selene and I started kissing.



> Heh... heh... Sorry for the intrusion... We should knock next time!  Or put up a 'Do Not Disturb' sign somewhere!



Haha! I actually thought that might happen as soon I was in there, because I showed you that room, and set up the idea in your mind of a hang out place.  I am going to put a bedroom addition on to it.  ::lol:: 





> Wow that looks great Nomad, you've already smelled yet? if you haven't it's great,  I remember smelling a special perfume in a dream it was like nothing I've smelled before, but I can't describe it, it was too much time ago.



I smelled for the first time in a dream recently, but I didn't write it down. DOH!

----------


## Baron Samedi

06.10.2009Task of the Year Masoleum at Mollosus (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was standing on the edge of the woods. A plain opened up before me.  The Massoleum rose from the Earth. It looked like a great white Greek temple sitting on a large stand. I saw depicted on the bottom a bas-relief strange battle of centaurs and humans, and Amazons and  Greeks.
The battle with the centaurs came to life. I was thrust into the middle of it.  It appeared that the centaurs and humans had been having a party together outside, like a great picnic.  There was food and musical instruments strewn about, and lots of wine.  Both sides had little weapons.  
The centaurs were overcome with a wild-eyed madness.  They were trying to screw everything in sight, or fighting, or trying to buck off an imagined foe.  
There were corpses of humans everywhere with hoof prints smashed into their faces and torsos.  There were many dead centaurs also with knife wounds and spears stuck in them.  The humans were screaming in anger, pain, and anguish.  
The centaurs were chuffing and roaring with an unearthly rage.

Suddenly, I was a centaur.  The emotion of the moment made me semi-lucid.

I was freaking out. I could feel the wine going to my brain, making me go insane. I was trying to take cotrol over my mind, but I couldn't.  I ran away from the scene into the woods.  Some of the humans ran after me, and threw spears, but missed.  
I turned backwards as I ran, and fired at the humans with a small bow, killing two or three. I did not want to kill anyone.  The gods made us go insane.  The humans were our friends. What was happening? I couldn't think straight. I didn't want to kill the humans. They attacked us? Why? Then, I remembered how one of the centaurs got drunk, leapt up, and tried to mount one of the female humans. We all started going insane at about the same time. I hated myself. I hated the freak body that the gods gave me.  I cursed Dionysis. The humans were still chasing me.

I leapt off a great cliff in madness, and fell, killing myself on jagged rocks below.

My spirit floated up and away from my body. I had a human spirit somehow. Why?  I floated toward the masoleum. I saw the battle was over. Humans and centaurs were both mourning their dead.

I felt sad, but removed from it all.

I knew I could see the scene with the Amazons if I wanted to, but I wasn't ready to experience that.

I was curious about the tomb. I floated in, then down.  I was in a dimly lit room.  There was a table with an ancient corpse of a king on it. 

I saw a hall beyond the king's chamber. I followed it.  It came to a strange dead end.  I kept going, and ended up in Hades.  I was in a great cave, full of pits of fire. I saw the god Hades sitting on his throne in the distance.

"Aha!" I thought.  "This is another entrance to Hollow Earth! They are interdimensional somehow.  You go down the tunnel, and keep going... some kind of wormhole. They pyramids, the ziggurats, and this place, they are all somehow portals to Hollow Earth!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

16.09.2009Ayers Rock (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I focused on Ayers Rock as I fell asleep.  I saw it in the distance.  I was to meet someone there.  I decided it would be best if I stood on top of the Rock.  I felt spirits like didjeridoo vibrations coming up from the ground.  I decided to ignore these and focus on the person I was supposed to meet.  I saw a tall young man standing in front of me looking around, slightly bewildered.  He looked like a pale green spirit with black inside, and lights moving around in the black.  As I looked at him, the dream clarity began to fade, so I knelt down and touched the rock, and the clarity increased.  
I walked toward the young man.  He didn't seem to be very aware of my presence.  He said, "Am I really here? Is this real?"  I don't know if he was speaking to me or not. He was looking all around, at the night sky, the rock, the plains far below.
I said, "Yes, we are here, touch it." Then, I knelt down and touched the rock to demonstrate.
I remembered why I was supposed to be here; healing. I moved closer to the young man, and I saw something strange in small intestine area. I knelt down in front of him and looked closer.  There were little fat white worms squirming around with their own pink auras.  "Parasites!" I thought.
And the dream faded.
Note: I had this dream a few weeks ago, but I didn't want to post it to protect the other dreamer's privacy, but I didn't mention his name so I think it's okay.

Another Australian sent me a PM, so it reminded me of this dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

07.10.2009Prehistoric Adventure with the Wild Boy (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In recent dreams, I had not noticed that my dear friend Raven Knight was ill due to focusing so much on what I wanted.  Instead of feeling  guilty, and beating myself up about it, I decided to do healing on her in the next dream, before we did anything.

*Healing in the Biodome*
I opened a purple vortex portal right above my bed. I looked at it.  It was a spiral, a tornado of fluffy purple clouds, with little lightning sparks moving back and forth. I went through. I tumbled out of it, landed on my pua'a (wild boar) 'aumakua (totem) and absorbing him. He was a red pig.  Pueo (owl) and he'e (squid) fell on me, and I absorbed them.  I wondered why this happened every time I went to the moon.  I was in the Biodome.

Selene ran up and kissed me on the cheek.  Raven Knight smiled at me weakly.  Basara was there. He gazed at me benignly.  He led her to a patch of soft grass.  The grass was the same type as in the Glen of Healing.  Basara started singing softly. I played my didjeridoo, matching his gentle intensity.  The vibrations of my music made flowers and plants spring up from the ground underneath it.

Basara began singing louder. It was like Raven's music. It wasn't coming out of his mouth, but out of the center of his being.  As he sang, golden energy flowed from the ground and into Raven Knight. She looked very relaxed. I couldn't tell if she was asleep or just resting.  I played my didjeridoo, pointing at the grass underneath her, and it grew to about four feet in height, lifting her off the ground as it grew.  

I looked at Basara.  He had a skin color that I can't really describe well, a dream color.  It was kind of pink, and also purple, but I don't really have a frame of reference.  His hair was light, almost white, but again, it was a dream color also.  He was tall and long-limbed with long fingers.  He was serious, caring, and seemed to carry an ancient sorrow, like the last person of a dying race would feel.

He wore a long sleeved tunic with a v-shape on his chest, and the tunic had pointy shoulders that paralleled the ground.  His long thin pants swooped out at the bottom, like bell bottoms sort of.  His clothes were also dream colors.  Red, gold, but, ah... I give up.

He had a simple pure mental focus on Raven Knight.

missing time

*Finding the Wild boy*
Raven Knight and I were standing up in the Biodome.  She seemed a lot more relaxed, and peaceful.  We smiled at each other.  "So," she said, "you want to find Mowgly?"
"Sure, let's try it."  She began creating a portal that looked like a tear in the fabric of time and space.  
"Hey, let me create one on top of yours, maybe it will help us find him easier," I said. 
"Okay," Raven said, "go for it."  I created a purple vortex portal, and the two merged.  "Whoah!" said Raven as she got sucked in. I grabbed her left ankle, and Selene grabbed her right, then Basara jumped in and it closed behind us.
I saw us flying through it for a second.  We formed a funny "A" shape, the three of us, with Basara flying nearby.  There were purple clouds floating and spinning around us among a background of stars.  Lightning flashed silently among the clouds.
We were spat out in a forest glen, but we landed on our feet.  It reminded me of the Glen of Healing. I wondered if that was it.  A wiry boy about the age of 13 or 14 was hiding in some tall grass from a small unseen animal in front of him.  He playfully leapt forward to pounce on it. A rabbit hopped away.  He laughed with delight.  
He noticed our presence an turned around.
"Huh? Who are you?" He seemed a little frightened.  
"You wanted us to come meet you, remember?" I asked.
"You are dreaming," said Raven Knight.
"Oh right!" he said and smacked his forehead.
"You are Mowgly," I said.
"Yes, Mowgly from the forum, the site, the website, I mean. That is my name. On that thing, the website. Yeah!"
Raven began creating a portal.  Mowgly watched transfixed. When the portal opened his eyes widened, and his jaw dropped.  "We are going in!" I said, grinning.
"Okay," he whispered, slowly nodding his head.  Raven, Selene, and Basara went in.  Mowgly slowly walked toward the portal. I grabbed his wrist, and went in.

*Babelfish in the Biodome*
We were now in the Biodome on the Moon.  Mowgly slowly walked around, taking everything in. "Wow. Whoah. Wowie." Then, he started going off, talking very excitedly in Spanish.  I couldn't understand what he said.  I summoned a little Babelfish, and stuck it in my ear.
"_Wow, this is amazing! So I am here? What is all this stuff? The plants... did you guys create them with- How are there animals here? We are on the Moon? Where are we? What is this place? What's going on? Am I dreaming still? I think I am! I must be, for this is too fantastic to be real! But, it is real! Am I going to remember this?"_ he said in Spanish.
"Am I going to remember this?" he said in English to me.
"I don't know. Are you?"
"Yes! Well, I don't know." He looked down, seemingly a little frustrated.  He looked back up at me, brightly. "I hope I am! How could I forget?"
"I don't know!" Mowgly laughed and ran after a translucent butterfly.  I felt the Babelfish squirm around in my ear.  I slapped the side of my head, and it fell on the ground, wriggling around.
"Ugh! You had a parasite in your head, Nomad!" said Raven with her hand on the hilt of her dagger.
"No, no, don't kill it! It's not a parasite. It's a Babelfish."
I scooped up the funny little yellow fish with the big mouth. It liked being in my hand.  "It feeds off the energy of desiring to understand one another, and it translates any language into any language!"
"What?" said Raven, eyeing it suspiciously. The Babelfish looked at Raven, and it wiggled its eyebrows like Groucho Marx and smiled. "Oh," she laughed. "A Babelfish, like in the Douglas Adams books! I love those books! That's hilarious!" she said. "Let me try!" She opened her hands, and I gently placed it in.
She stuck it in her ear.  "It tickles!" she said. She seemed to get scared for a second, then she took a deep breath. "Okay, this thing is not going to hurt me, it's not a parasite, it's not going to eat my brain," she said half to herself.  
"No, it's not," I laughed. "It just sits in your ear."
Raven ran over to Mowgly who was excitedly speaking in Spanish to again, this time to the butterfly.  He was looking at the butterfly that was resting on a flower drinking nectar.  Mowgly was so absorbed in the butterfly, he didn't notice Raven standing next to him.
"Oh, crazy!" she said. "I hear him in Spanish in one ear, and in English in the other, but I understand! That is so funny!"
"Hey, Mowgly," she said, "do you want to go on an adventure?"
He stood up. "Huh? Andventure? Andventure! Si! Yes! Okay, let's do it!"

*Ancient Adventure*
Raven smiled at me and winked, and opened a portal to a random somewhere, and the five of us went in.
We landed is some deciduous forest. It was warm, like the summer.  There were huge trees about, like redwoods. We were in grass that was about four feet tall.  Large insects flitted about.  We were dressed in animal skins, and had large animal bones for weapons in our hands. _A prehistoric adventure? Cool!_
I heard a large animal crashing through the forest.  _Oh no! What if it attacks us? We just have bones to protect ourselves?_ I instinctively reached down, and pushed the button on my energy belt that Selene gave me, and a blue transparent force field formed around me.  _Okay! I still have everything!

_The animal was bounding toward us. It was howling in pain.  A great cat, the size of two elephants, with the appearance of a bobcat crashed through the trees. We readied our bone weapons, bracing for attack, all except Basara. He just stood there and calmly blinked.
The great cat didn't seem to notice us much.  It fell over on its left side, yowling in pain.  Its voice was so loud, it made my ribcage vibrate.  The cat had a large spike in its front right paw.  Basara began singing softly. The cat's breathing slowed, and it began to calm down.  Raven floated toward its paw, now dressed in white as usual, holding a staff, and she also began singing.  The cat mewed and whimpered.  
I walked to its great paw. "Okay, kitty, this is going to hurt you more than its going to hurt me," I said.  I placed both my feet on its paw, and grabbed the spike with both hands, and yanked it out, tumbling to the ground.
"Mrow!" the cat yelped.  The wound didn't bleed.  The cat stayed laying on its side. Its breathing and heart rate increased for a second, then slowed back down again.  I started doing Tuvan throat singing, and herbs from the forest floated up in a little stream in the air, and went into the wound.
Mowgly was watching, eyes wide, transfixed.
The cat sat up halfway and licked its paw. Then, it licked Raven Knight and I. 
"Aw," said Selene, "it likes you!"  She clapped her hands with delight.
It lied down on its stomach.  I ran to its neck, and gave it hug, burying my face in its fur.  _What does this remind me of? Oh, that vision I had so many years ago, when I buried my face in the mane of the lion in the jungle! Wow! What does it mean?
_We climbed up on top of it, and it stood up, and walked slowly through the forest. I had a feeling the cat was smiling. I felt its great muscles moving underneath me.

The cat stopped near a great cliff. A river was on our left, a lovely waterfall tumbled down, to a great tropical plain below, stretching out toward the horizon.  _What is this, the Lion King? Haha._ I half expected the cat to say, "One day, this will all be yours."
Pterodactyls swooped down from the sky and plucked us off the cat. I thought they were going to eat us. I was so scared for a second, I almost lost lucidity. _No, it's okay, they can't hurt us, this is just a dream.
_The pterodactyls glided over the landscape.  It reminded me of the movie, The Hobbit, when they get rescued by the Great Eagles.  It was exhilarating. I felt wind in my hair.  The pterodactyls called to each other with delight.  They had brown leathery skin, and big beautiful eyes.  They were wild, free, dangerous, and wise like ancient trees.  The pterodactyls soared over the ocean gently carrying us with their feet, then dropped us in the water.
We sunk down about fifteen feet.  We had bubbles over our heads to breathe. I saw marine dinosaurs in the water. Pleiosaurs, and another kind, a carnivore with a long jaw and a big eye, with lots of teeth like a crocodile. I was afraid again. _This is just a dream.  Just look around. _ Then I feared that the carnivore one was going to attack the pleiosaurs, but I guessed the pleiosaurs were too big. _Wow! I love dinosaurs!
_

*Back Home*
Then, were were suddenly back on in the Biodome. 
"Wow," whispered Mowgly. "Amazing." Raven smiled at him the way a big sister smiles at a little brother. I wondered why he looked like a child to me. Then I realized, _Of course, it's the Jungle Book archetype!_ I laughed at myself.

Selene ran up to me. "Hey, you're waking up!" She threw her arms around me. "Give me a kiss first!" She kissed me full on the mouth unabashedly, and I embraced her around her small waist.

I wanted to stay in the dream, but I knew if I did any longer I would forget some because so much happened.  I was fading away, but everyone else seemed to be staying. "Remember to write everything down!" I heard Selene say as I disappeared.  She waved at me as my vision faded. "I love you!"

----------


## cygnus

flippin awesome.

----------


## Muggler

Wow! You have a lot of lucid dreams! That's awesome? How do you do it?

----------


## Baron Samedi

07.10.2009Rest (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I focused on creating a portal right above my bed, and I stepped into the Biodome on the Moon.  

*The Garden of Eden*
My astral pet, Jo, came bounding up to me in the form of a big black Mollosian.  I pet him on his head, and he leaned on me, and rubbed up against me, almost like a cat.

I looked around the Biodome.  It was so beautiful.  _How many times have I been here, and never stopped to enjoy the simple beauty of this place?

_I was surrounded by all manner of unknown exotic plants with a multitude of amazing indescribable dream colors.   They were growing into so many delicate lovely shapes and patterns.  I slowly wandered through the plants, as if for the first time.  

Insects flitted about, butterflies, bees, moths, beetles, dragonflies, pollinating the plants.  Translucent birds with impossibly long tails soared through the air, and alighted on branches of baby trees, singing in pure joy.  
Little animals like rabbits and mice scampered about through the underbrush.  An echidna that was digging in the earth stopped and looked at me. It blinked and sniffed the air, then went back to its business.

As I strolled the the beauty, I caressed the plants as they walked by, just as my sister always had, always wanting to touch everything, always needing to experience the world with all senses.

I found the flower that Walms planted. It was about four feet tall. It looked like a giant daisy with lavender-pink petals, and a large yellow center. On each petal, in faint bold capitals it said, "WALMS."  I wondered if he remembered the dream when he came here. I hope he does.  A silly face appeared on the the flower smiling at me, then growled and disappeared. I stood up and looked around, inhaling the loveliness around me. The emotion was so overwhelming, I felt like crying.

I came to the grass where Raven had been lain down to rest by Basara.  It looked beautiful.  I wanted to do other things... but, it looked so invitingly soft. I felt so tired.  

I lied down on the soft grass. I felt it push up against me, and I was floating four or five inches off the ground.  Golden healing energy began moving into my body.  Little astral parasites, little pink glowing things began to get pushed out of wounds that I hadn't even seen.  Tiny white beetles swarmed over me, and consumed the small parasites. A few of the larger ones jumped off me, and Jo gobbled them up.  The beetles crawled away, and disappeared into the underbrush.  A soft breeze blew healing herbs over me, going into lacerations that I hadn't noticed were there. I fell asleep.

*Crazy Ass IB's!!!*
missing time
I was semi-lucid, playing along with the plot of the dream. I picking out costumes with my sister for Halloween. We were in a thrift store or costume shop.  There was a shelf in front of me full of hats.  They were old, used and dusty. I saw a three cornered hat, cowboy hats, newboy hats, top hats.  "Maybe I'll be Abraham Lincoln? Naw..."  Suddenly a woman rushed up from behind me, and grabbed my crotch.  I felt instantly revolted, and simultaneously inexplicably terrified.  "What is this? This makes no sense! This is not my sister! Is this Selene? No."  She aggressively began tugging at the fly on my jeans.  Her energy was overwhelmingly intense. I felt like a small prey creature about to be consumed by some huge unseen monster.
"Fuck this. This is a dream. I am going to ride this out like a wave. I refuse to be afraid.  I am going to absorb her energy into me." 
With a _WHOOSH!_ that made my whole body hum, I felt her embrace me for a second, then a wave of red energy washed over me. "Fuckin' nutty IB's," I thought to myself.  
I woke up for a second and my whole body was vibrating with a rush of energy.  My heart was pumping fast, but not hard.  I allowed myself to go back to sleep.

*Gargoyle Awakens*
I was in the meditation room of my living ficus house, sitting on a zabutan, a square Japanese sitting pillow, meditating in front of my dragon mirror above my shrine.  I saw Zaphor in the mirror, floating benignly.  He seemed to smile at me, though his expression didn't change.  "Hello, Gargoyle," he said.  Suddenly his image stretched out behind him into infinity.  "Is that my name?" I asked in a thousand voices.  He laughed a thousand gargoyle laughs.  "No, it is what we _are,_ brother."

Suddenly he and I were flying through space each in our own bubble, and Zaphor was a red gargoyle, and I was a sky blue gargoyle.  We were zipping around through the universe.  He spoke to me quickly telepathically.

_You are in reality. All is real.  Everything you see is real.  Nothing is everything, and everything is nothing.  Existence is infinite.  You are infinitely less and infinitely more than a speck in the sea of existence. We are connected to everything because of existence.  Separation of self is an idea for survival, but we are incessantly united.  Everything is the same.  Nothing is real.  The Void is a real place, which doesn't exist, never has existed, and never will.  The Void is within and without you.  Foolishness is wisdom, and wisdom is for fools.  The merry at heart are righteous, the sad are blameless, the angry ones pity, and the evil ones destroy themselves out of necessity. 

None of this is true, 
but you understand the meaning. 
 Deep goes the tunnel 
for the one truly dreaming.  
Close your eyes now, 
and you can see what you are seeing. 
Open your heart, 
because that's what does believing.  
Your mind is a tool, 
but it's deception is convincing.  
Create the world you want, 
then be open to receiving.  
Nothing is coming, 
and everything is leaving.  
Inhale nothing to 
know that you are dreaming. 
Inhale nothing to know 
that you are dreaming._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> flippin awesome.



 Cool brotha.





> Wow! You have a lot of lucid dreams! That's awesome? How do you do it?



Obsessive practice.  I also did nothing but work, read books, and practice remote viewing and astral projection for a year. I lived as a recluse. I literally practiced AP/RV four about thirty to forty hours a week, which I think gave me the foundation.

Plus, I used to have nightmares which almost drove me insane, so I had to do something to be free. Lucidity is the answer.

Ponder the illusory nature of what you perceive to be reality... the lines smear, and boundaries fade.

----------


## Raven Knight

> [INDENT]07.10.2009Prehistoric Adventure with the Wild Boy (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> [COLOR="DimGray"]In recent dreams, I had not noticed that my dear friend Raven Knight was ill due to focusing so much on what I wanted.  Instead of feeling  guilty, and beating myself up about it, I decided to do healing on her in the next dream, before we did anything.



Um... actually you haven't ignored me.  A couple of nights ago you were with me in the Glen of Healing and then again in the Assassin's Creed world when Altaïr was taking me to Masyaf.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Um... actually you haven't ignored me.  A couple of nights ago you were with me in the Glen of Healing and then again in the Assassin's Creed world when Altaïr was taking me to Masyaf.



I know, but I should've noticed you weren't feeling good, dear.

----------


## Raven Knight

::thanks::   ::thanks::   ::thanks::   ::thanks::   ::thanks::  




> I know, but I should've noticed you weren't feeling good, dear.

----------


## Baron Samedi

07.10.2009In Which I Meet Kronos, the god of time (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I thought it would be "fun" to meet Kronos, and ask him how to stop time.

I was on the Moon, in the Biodome.  My astral pet, Jo, the Mollosian, ran up to me, and leaned on me heavily the way big dogs do.  I looked around.  _Why did I feel I needed to go to the Moon before I met the god of Time?  where was I supposed to go?

_As if in answer to my thoughts, a man appeared, hovering before me.  He was a bald pale man, wearing a long black and blue robe. He looked like Mr. Gone from The Maxx.

"You called?" he asked grimly, then raised his hands two his sides, his palms facing me. _BV-V-V-V-V-V!

_We were in outer space.  I felt my body turn inside out, and he was spinning me in two great circles, no a lemniscate.  It was absolutely terrifying.  My dream body wanted to feel pain, but I kept reminding myself that it was a dream.  If I had a mouth, it would have been opened in a silent scream of near madness.
I saw circles of Kronos' own dream body go in and out of him, like Venom when he gets hit with a sonic blast, except it was deliberate and precise.

"Why have you called me?" he demanded in a voice like the roaring of a thousand lions.

"Because, I want to learn how to stop time." I felt like a spoiled brat asking for more candy.

"You think you can stop ME?" he roared again, and spun me faster.  Then, he stretched the lemniscate he made my dream body into even greater.  I felt like my soul was being ripped apart then smashed back together.  I began screaming in pure terror.

"You fool!  You cannot stop TIME! *TIME IS INFINITE*!" he roared in fury like an army of demons hell-bent on revenge.  "All you can change is your perception of Time, idiot!"

Then, he slowed the lemniscate-me, and I started to faintly glow with a white light.  "You pathetic little fool.  Don't you understand that you are part of everything and nothing at the same time?  Don't you see all is moving never stopping at the same time? Everything is expanding and contracting at the same time. You can stop _nothing!_ What makes you think you can stop Time?"

"Can I at least slow time?" I asked weakly.  My persistence apparently amused him.  He threw back his head and laughed the laugh of a thousand gods that is still ringing in my ears.

I was back on the Moon, in the Biodome, alone.

I felt naseous.  I walked stumbled around like a drunken sailor, and my dream body shifted and morphed uncontrollably.  My arms grew to giant size, like two blades of flesh.  I planted my blade-arms in the ground for stability.  I felt like Clayface.  _This is a cool effect, at least. What am I thinking? I could always do this.

_I picked up a moon rock and held it close to my navel to ground myself.  I stood up straight and closed my eyes.  I grew roots down into the earth, and turned into a tree.

_I am just going to be a tree and stand here for awhile.  That was pure madness. I wonder how long I can stay here, and dream of myself as a tree? I wonder if Raven will recognize me as a tree here like this. 

_The dream faded.

Commentary: This was absolutely the most terrifying dream of my life.  It wasn't fun. In waking life, still, I am reeling.  I am consistently humbled.

----------


## Mancon

That sounds creepy. If you have read the Percy Jackson series or read a lot about Greek Mythology then you automatically think Kronos is a bad person. Next time, i you want to do it again, then try thinking of Kronos as a nice person. If you cannot do that maybe summon Zeus AND Kronos so if Kronos makes you spin Zeus could stop Kronos.

----------


## Raven Knight

> "Because, I want to learn how to stop time." I felt like a spoiled brat asking for more candy.
> 
> "You think you can stop ME?" he roared again, and spun me faster.  Then, he stretched the lemniscate he made my dream body into even greater.  I felt like my soul was being ripped apart then smashed back together.  I began screaming in pure terror.
> 
> "You fool!  You cannot stop TIME! *TIME IS INFINITE*!" he roared in fury like an army of demons hell-bent on revenge.  "All you can change is your perception of Time, idiot!"



My spirit guide Q says it takes a lot of power to stop or slow time.  What is easier to do is change your own speed with relation to time.  Speed yourself up enough and it will seem like time has slowed or even stopped.  ::D:  I guess that is what Kronos was saying, but he was being quite a jerk about it!  ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> My spirit guide Q says it takes a lot of power to stop or slow time.  What is easier to do is change your own speed with relation to time.  Speed yourself up enough and it will seem like time has slowed or even stopped.  I guess that is what Kronos was saying, but he was being quite a jerk about it!



Not really.  I just have an ego, so the gods respond in kind.  It's just a lesson in humility. Just like the Dream Warrior Master called me a fool, but he was a lot nicer to you, because you are more humble than I am.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That sounds creepy. If you have read the Percy Jackson series or read a lot about Greek Mythology then you automatically think Kronos is a bad person. Next time, i you want to do it again, then try thinking of Kronos as a nice person. If you cannot do that maybe summon Zeus AND Kronos so if Kronos makes you spin Zeus could stop Kronos.



I never thought of Kronos as a bad person.  How I think of entities separate from myself alters how I perceive them, but it doesn't change their actions or attitude toward me.  I cannot summon gods.  I can ask for their aid.  I can summon animals and weapons, but not actual gods.

I sense that you believe gods are manifestations of my mind. I believe they are separate entities.

----------


## Baron Samedi

08.10.2009Damn IB's (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I fell asleep, I focused on the moon.

I was in the Biodome.  The dream was very unstable, but it was more like I was unstable.  I didn't feel like the dream could fade, but just that everything was shifting and smearing.  _What the hell? When did we get sheep bouncing around in the Biodome? Was that Little Bo Peep?_

*Sucked into Brightness*
I vaguely heard Raven say, "Nomad, are you okay?" I felt a portal open behind me. I ignored it. It didn't matter, I got sucked into it.

I was staring at a bright light, like the sun.  Was I in The Void? No, I couldn't be, because there was no source of light in The Void.  I felt like the Sun, or whatever it was, was speaking to me, but I couldn't understand what it was saying. It sounded like an earthquake or thunder rumbling. As it spoke, it pulsed. "Sojourner, do you seek the truth?" I felt it ask.  I was too confused to reply.  The brightness of the light was overwhelming.  The light made me feel good, and it also frightened me.  _Where the hell was I? Was this the sun god? What was going on?_ I looked around.  There were bright balls of light hopping about.  _Were these the sheep-things I was seeing?
_
Four balls of light the size of medium sized dogs leapt upon me, and bit me, clamping down on my four limbs.  I felt tiny sharp teeth penetrating my flesh. I tried to spin them off me. It didn't work.  



I tumbled through a portal, and fell into the Biodome. "Ack! What are these things?" I tried again to spin them off of me, then shake them off.  

"Nomad?" said Raven, worried, with her hand on the hilt of her dagger.  "No, wait, I am going to absorb these bastards."

I fell over on all fours, and I absorbed the light balls into me.  I immediately felt sick.  I stood up for a second, felt naseous, and vomited out a dead light ball creature.  Jo, my big black dog, was running around gobbling up light balls bouncing around in the Biodome. _How did these little bastards get past our Tower defenses?

_"Ugh, I feel sick," I told Raven.  I tried to stumble over to the little grassy area that reminded me of the Glen of Healing, but I couldn't make it.  I couldn't see straight.  "You need to wake up. Now!" I heard someone say.

"No, this is only a dream! I am going to fight these little bastards."

I felt someone pick me up.  I was in the Glen of Healing. I felt like I was going crazy.  The Frost Giant appeared. I tried to speak to him, but I couldn't think straight. I forced myself to stand.  He said something about hiding myself within myself. I felt a portal open up behind me.

*Sucked into Darkness*
Suddenly I was in pure darkness.  I felt safe.  The darkness was inviting and peaceful.  I inhaled deeply, slowing my breath. _CHOMP CHOMP CHOMP 



CHOMP!  No! What the hell are these things?  Black Isz!

_ I turned into The Maxx.  



I roared at the creatures, and ripped them off my limbs with my bare hands, stomping them into the unseen ground, and ripping them apart with my great claws. More attacked me. 



I ran through the darkness, fighting by feel, then suddenly I had an idea.  I changed into a woman.  The Isz stopped biting me.

*Another Girl in the Biodome*
_Damn IB's!_ I focused on the moon in my mind, not wanting create a portal, and I was able to teleport back to the Biodome.  I was a girl still, dressed like Raven and Selene.  "Uh... Nomad?" said Raven.  I stumbled over to a little koi fish pond. The koi were cute, all different colors, swimming around in funny lemniscates. I looked at my reflection.  I was a pretty girl with shoulder length wavy brown hair. I looked like my sister.  _This is weird._  I had to look away.

Raven walked close to me.  She looked at me closely, trying figure out if I really was Nomad, and what was wrong with me. I am sure she was also wondering why I changed into a woman.  She was standing so close staring at me, I thought she wanted to kiss me for a second.  "Uh... Raven, are you bi, or something?"

"What are you talking about? Nomad is that you? What happened? Where did you go?"

"I had to hide from those goddamn IB's!" I whispered in her ear.

"What? IB's? What are you talking about? You're not making any sense."

"I just..." I fell, leaning on her.  I felt someone carry me, and set me down somewhere. I think it was the grassy area like the Glen of Healing.  I had my eyes closed. I was exhausted, I just wanted to go to sleep.
*
Dream Within a Dream*
I don't remember where this began, but I was fully lucid. This was very vivid, and it felt more like a DILD were the clarity is much stronger, but I always have less control. My last dream-within-a-dream felt like this.

I was outside under a blue sky, standing on green treeless rolling hills.I saw some military guys in full dress performing a funeral ceremony. I ignored them, this being a dream, and walked down a path.

I walked past The Seven Dwarfs. They were all sad, staring at the ground. _Is this the funeral of Snow White? Weird._

I walked into a one story building and down a hall. Everything was blank in there, no pictures, no plants, no water coolers.  I turned two corners.  My grandfather, dressed to go hunting in the winter, walked past me quickly, almost running.  I followed him.  In front of us was a hole in the wall in the shape of a square on the floor just big enough to crawl through.  He crawled through it. I tried to follow, but it shrank and disappeared.  

I tried to teleport to the other side, but I couldn't.  I tried playing my didjeridoo to create a portal, but I couldn't summon it. _Dammit!_ I did Tuvan throat singing to create a portal. It was loud, and I could feel my head vibrating.  I wondered if I was singing in my physical body. That didn't work either.  

I noticed the wall on my left was not a wall at all, but a huge thick  light grey comforter hanging from the ceiling.  I lifted up the bottom. More comforter.  I crawled underneath.  I was completely under this huge thick blanket. I could see sunlight shining through it.  I kept crawling.  I started to get hot.  I couldn't find the way out.  I felt claustrophobic.

I wondered if I was under my blanket in waking life suffocating. I panicked, and woke myself up.

I woke up, and noticed I was covered by a knit throw that my sister-in-law made, the kind with the holes in it. Afghan, I think it's called. I felt foolish.  I did a RC, just to make sure, and went back to back to sleep.

*Astral Projection Experiments*
I woke up in my room.  My bed was a queen size bed, and I had a huge blanket on it that was a map of the surface of the portion of the Moon, just like always.  It had tacks in the map, highlight points of interest, just like- wait a minute.  I didn't have a map of the moon on my bed.  I must be dreaming. I did a nose pinch RC.  I could breathe. I must be dreaming. What should I do? Go back to the Moon? Hell no! No more of that madness! 

I sat on the edge of my bed.  I decided to simply walk around slowly and explore, just like an AP.  I stood up, and walked through my closed bedroom door, down the hallway, and outside.  I walked between the cars in the parking lot. Everything looked so real and normal.  _This must be an AP._  I saw a neighbor with the light on on the second story.  _I wonder if there's a half naked chick in there?_ I was tempted to float up and look, but I stopped myself.  _If this is real, then that would be wrong. I can never do it anyway, it always ends the dream or AP, or whatever this is, so, fuck that. What should I do? Hmm... I know! I'll walk through that VW Van right there!

_I walked to the van, and tried to walk through, but it was like when your video game character hits and invisible wall, and you kind of bounce around. I gave up after 5 or 6 tries.  I walked to the sidewalk.  I floated up to about 20 feet very slowly. _Ah. Flying in dreams never gets boring.
_
Someone turning the corner in a blue and white boxy car looked up and saw me. He lost control for a second, then shook his head, looked at the road and kept driving.

_I don't want to cause any accidents! I didn't know anyone could see me!

_I floated gently back down, and landed on the sidewalk.  I wondered if I could run super fast, like the Flash.  I began running. I focused on what it would feel like to run at super speed.  I picked up speed, until I was at a full sprint, then rounded the corner, going uphill.  I couldn't go any faster. I was a little disappointed.  _This must be an AP.  This would never happen in a dream. Weird. I love this crazy floaty feeling! It feels so amazing!  I need to learn how to do this more.  Ugh! I am so glad to be away from that madness on The Moon.

_[/INDENT]

Notes:
Iz (Plural: Isz)  Isz are creatures from the comic by Sam Keith, The Maxx.  In the Outback (Dreamtime), the Isz are white, in the real world they are black.  They are each as strong as a man, but small, and all teeth.

Koi is what we call carp in Hawai'i.

IB: Inorganic Being. They are attracted to male energy.

Lemniscate: The figure eight and infinity symbol.

----------


## Baron Samedi

08.10.2009Trial by Fire and Darkness (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I felt an overwhelming desire to sleep come upon me. the instant I lied down, I was in SP.

I began checking that I was armed to the teeth before I went anywhere.  I stood up, and hovered above my bed. I transformed into a minotaur.  Energy boots, check, energy belt, check, energy gloves, check, winged helmet, bat wings, silver moon sword, budgie sword, check check check check.  I wielded my impossibly huge sky blue budgie sword and swung it around.  I thought of my golden and blue dragon allies, but for some reason, I didn't feel I could take them where I was going.
I thought about how in the Bible it talks about arming yourself with spiritual armor, and there is truth in every religion. _"For we wrestle not against flesh and blood..."
_I created a portal above my bed to the Moon, but instead found myself in the Bright Place.  I was standing in place where everything was full of bright light that came from an orb above me, like the Sun.  Small oblong bright white things like Isz gnawed at my feet.   _"...but against principalities and powers..."
Fuck this, this is a dream. I feel no pain._ I transformed into The Maxx. I boosted my energy boots, and began hovering, and the things biting at my feet let go.  
"Ah," said the bright orb, "you found a use for that ability, child."
"Who are you? and why have you brought me here?" I demanded.
"You said you wanted to learn. You said you wanted to be free, didn't you, boy?"
The orb shrunk itself down to the size of an orange and hovered in front of me.  A blindfold appeared over my eyes.  I felt the orb flying around, like in Star Wars.  I tried to hit with my budgie sword, then switched to my moon sword, because it was small and fast.  "Why can't you touch me, boy? I am right here!"
I ripped off my blindfold and did a flying lunge attack, destroying it.
"Ah, you are learning. Now..."
I was in a bright white cube.  The walls were slowly closing in on me.  My claustrophobia kicked in, and my fear began to rise. I slammed into the wall in front of me, and I heard a hollow laughter. _BAM! 
_I boosted straight up, sword leading me, spinning, turning on my force field along the way. _KRASH!_ I broke through to find myself in another white cube, getting smaller as it moved toward me. I began to panic. I felt like screaming.  _Fuck this shit. I am_ *not* _going to wake up. I feel no fear. This is a dream. _ 
I let the walls get closer and closer. I was in a sphere, and it forced me into a fetal position.  I took a deep breath and relaxed.  I refused to freak out.  
"Do you want to leave, child? Do you want out?"
"Do whatever you want. I refuse to be afraid."
I expected a response, but instead, nothing.  I stayed in there in that tiny sphere, and I slowed my heart rate and breath.  _This this is teaching me to conquer my claustrophobia._

Suddenly I was in the in the Outer Darkness.  I felt things oozing and writhing under my feet. "_...in dark places..."_  I boosted my energy boots as before and hovered.  
"Are you afraid to be alone child? No one is here to help you now."

"NO!" I felt my fear rise.  I wished for my friends to help me. _I refuse to fear._

The things were making munching noises. It sounded disgusting.  I turned on my energy belt, and a pale blue transparent sphere formed a force field around me.  I charged up my energy gloves, and they glowed faintly golden in the darkness. 
I made light come out of my eyes.  
I was surrounded on all six sides by angry teeth. Black Isz.  I changed my body into white hot light, and I glowed like molten steel.  The creatures moved toward me, but couldn't penetrate my force field.  I changed my energy gloves into claws like the Maxx, and carved a bloody path East. KRRSH! stomping on them as I went with giant feet BOOM BOOM BOOM!
I exploded my light body, and the entire landscape lit up. BOOOM!ssssshshsh.... then recomposed myself. I was the big purple guy again.  I was in the Outback of The Maxx.
I saw The Jungle Queen standing on a rock outcropping in the distance surrounded by a sea of white Isz.  



She seemed disoriented and confused.  _Julie? Julie Winters?_
The Isz grabbed at me from the ground, I carved my way to her, I focused on her, and nothing else. I felt the creature sapping my strength as my fury rose to match their attack. 


_SLICE! STOMP! BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!_ I pounded them into the ground as I ran.  My fury could only replace my lost energy for so long.
As I approached the Jungle Queen, I leapt toward her, flying through air, and I grabbed her around the waist, and created a portal in front of me. Spinning, we went through....

We were in the Biodome, on the moon, in the soft grassy place like the Glen of Healing.  Julie Winters, Jungle Queen looked up at me, in a daze.


"Maxx? I..." I set her down in the grass.  I knew who she was now.  She turned into Selene, and I turned back into Nomad. "Nomad? Uh..." she closed her eyes. "He said he was going to teach me things... I..." 
"Sh," I whispered. "Rest."  I kissed her forehead, and she lied down and went to sleep.
Zaphor appeared, a red gargoyle, floating on a cloud, sitting in lotus.  Before I spoke, he said, "You asked to learn, child.  You asked to battle your greatest fears.  You have done well. Now rest."
I collapsed on the ground next to Selene, in exhaustion, and closed my eyes.  I felt golden energy flowing into us, and I fell asleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

09.10.2009Jedi Adventures (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I decided instead of going through a portal to the moon, I'd ride my spaceship.  I got in my vehicle of liquid silver, sat down in the pilot's seat, and placed my hands on the smooth round silver.  Light glowed from under the metal.  A screen appeared in front of me, huge, looking like a window.
I flew through space, doing barrel rolls, and making it go like a rollercoaster.  It was exhililarating.  The moon became bigger and bigger. I found the Tower, and landed gently outside of the Biodome, and walked in.
"Impressive," Raven laughed.  Selene clapped her hands and laughed also.  Basara was there, smiling benignly.  Selene ran to me, embraced me, and kissed my cheek.

"So, where do you want to go tonight?" Raven asked me.
"I think you know what I'm thinking," I smiled.  "Yeah!" she laughed, and teleported away with Basara.

Selene and I teleported into my silver liquid ship, Future's Hope.  I was in the pilot's seat, and a console of liquid metal grew up from the deck in front of me.  I pressed the proper lights for take-off, and opened up comms between Raven's ship (which looks like a cross between an F-16 and a bird of prey) and mine. Her face appeared on the screen.  I saw her looking at buttons, saying, "cloaking, check, force field, check," and her computer was saying, "weapons online."
Raven looked at me in the screen. "Hello Nomad, are you good to go?"
"Let's rock and roll, Raven!" I grinned.  We floated vertically off the Moon, then took off into space. We laughed like giddily like kids driving go-carts.

We tumbled out of the sky, and landed in a great desert. There was no time to wonder where the ships were. 

Two landspeeders whizzed toward us.  They were being pursued by a giant beast.  They slowed down and shouted, "Hurry, get on, NOW!" We listened.  Basara and Raven got on one vehicle, and Selene and I got on the other.

A huge animal, the size of a whale was running right at us, roaring in anger.  We were all Jedi, I think.  Basara had no weapon.  Raven and Selene were both Twi'leks, and I was some type of cat like person, with a brown furry face and claws.  Raven's skin was bluish, and Selene's was sandy colored.  Basara looked the same. He was wearing all white, and the rest of us were wearing brown.

The animal had grey fur, and a face with the large mouth of a carnivore, tusks like a boar, large paws like a cat, and a small nose and eyes.  The earth was shaking with its running.  A rock outcropping about 120 feet high, rose in the distance. 
"There!" We drove up to the top of the rock outcropping. The landspeeders couldn't effectively hover over the rocks and scraped along the way to the top, sparking.

The drivers of the landspeeders, and jumped off.  The beast bore down on us.  "What are you going to do, Jedi? Help us!"

As the creature approached, Raven and Basara began singing, and the beast slowed, leaned against the rock outcropping and fell asleep.  There were babies on its back, and one of them fell off. It was wounded. "Aw," said Raven, "who would've done this?" It had a large gash on its side. It was too weak to resist as Raven approached it.  She and Basara started singing again, and healed it.

The baby stood up, and crawled back on to its mom's back.  Suddenly, about 20 Irdonian Zabrak Siths appeared around us in a circle on the desert below, grinning menacingly wielding double-bladed lightsabers.  I pressed the button on my green lightsaber, and readied my mind.

We leapt down from the rock and engaged them in battle. Basara levitated over the animals, singing.  He was protecting them somehow. 

The fighting was so fierce that I couldn't tell what the others were doing. These Sith were out for blood.  I was forced to kill one. I took control of his lightsaber, and used The Force to make it spin around in random patterns around me, as I wielded my lightsaber.  I was forced to kill another one, then a third.  Now, I had three double-bladed lightsabers all flipping out around me. 

Two Sith sent Force shockwaves at me through the ground. I lost my balance for a second, then altered the energy and spun the sand into vortexes, creating tornadoes of sand.  I made the the tornadoes move toward the Sith, but trying to cause them pain in with biting sand.  They got sucked up into the tornadoes, but were able to maintain standing positions.  Raven shot fire into the tornadoes, and the fire began spinning around them. Selene blasted light into their eyes, blinding them, and they lost concentration.  I launched the red lightsabers into the tornadoes, and slaughtered them. 

We killed all the Sith.  

Something big began to rise from the sand.  What was it? A Zabrak statue weilding a lightsaber about 200 feet in height rose from the and stopped, sand pouring off of it. I saw an entrance to an underground chamber between the feet. _Shit! Were more Sith going to stream out of that?

_A single Zabrak, wrinkled, ancient and dusty, stepped out of the darkness.  "We have been waiting for you four. The prophecy will be fulfilled." I realized this man was a Jedi Master.  "Come with me."

We followed him into darkness.  We were in some type of catacombs. There was a corpse of a Zabrak Jedi on a stone slab. I realized he was not dead, but alive and dormant.

We walked further into a great cavern.  Hundreds of Zabrak Jedis filing out of tunnels into the the cavern.  There was one on a platform, that was speaking.  "The first prophecy is fulfilled, my brothers! We awake from the Great Sleep! And now, we go to war! We RECLAIM THE PLANET!!!"

The Zabraks Jedi pumped their lightsabers in the air, and roared chanting, "ZSHING HAK! ZSHING HAK! ZSHING HAK!" 

He pointed at us, "And these Four will aid us in battle!" They roared again and began chanting.

We were instantly in a great war, each Jedi leading a battalion of Zabrak soldiers against the enemy.  We roared into battle, and the enemy now had no Sith to protect them. The four of us were riding small white disks like hoverboards. I zipped around, cutting a swath through the enemy. Basara had his hands out to the side, eyes closed, singing. He was using the Force to protect us in battle. Laser bolts bounced off Force shields. The battle was exhilirating, and sorrowful to see one race pitted against itself. The beast roared behind us, scooping up enemies destroying them.

We were before the Jedi Council.  "You have done well, Jedi Knights, said Yoda. Release your ego, and calm your minds. Be one with yourself."

I knelt before him, and he pat me on the head like I was a child.

"Are you the Dream Warrior Master, Yoda?" I asked.

We were instantly back in the training dome on the Dream Warrior planet.  Yoda turned into the Devil. "What do you think?" he laughed and disappeared.

A rock golem appeared, and we smashed it apart with great hammers as Basara sung a song of protection over us.  The rock golem crumbled to the ground.

----------


## Baron Samedi

09.10.2009Nastly little buggers (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I leapt out of a portal into the Biodome. I was The Maxx. I changed into Nomad.  About five or six big dogs along with Jo ran up to me, and greeted me, barking happily.  I pet them, and laughed.  
I saw Raven Knight and Basara in the distance.  "Where is Selene?" I asked. 
"She's in the sick bay of the Tower. The computer said she's free to go now," said Raven.
Selene ran to me from nowhere, and gave me a kiss on the cheek.  She seemed to be a little weak or ill.  "Let's go to our little healing spot," I said.  "Okay," she smiled.
She lied down in the grass, and Raven and Basara began singing, and I played my didjeridoo. Little astral ticks on her got agitated and crawled off her.  The dogs ran around and ate them.
"Ugh, I think I have some of those buggers on me, too," I said.
"Yeah, you do," said Raven. "Lie down."  
I lied down in the grass next to Selene, and I felt a bunch of nasty little astral parasites jump off of me.
The dogs ran around excitedly gobbling them up. Selene and I stood up.
"How do you feel?" said Raven.
"Tired. Thank you so much." Selene leaned on me and nodded in agreement.
"Why don't you rest then?" said Raven. "We don't always have to have adventures. Sometimes its good to rest."
"You're right. I'm so... sleepy."
"Ok, then, good night," Raven said.

Selene and I teleported to a bedroom I created in my living house.  There was a huge bed in the room with maroon satin sheets.  I looked at the walls. There were plain ficus bark.  I grew some pretty vines on them. "Ah, that looks better." 
Selene was in bed, half asleep, already yawning.  As I undressed, I wondered if I would have another dream within a dream.  I crawled in bed, and curled up next to her. As I fell asleep, I thought about how real she felt.

----------


## Hukif

And after a while, got to catch up! Now "head-desk"... that last part of the dream with me, whith the FA, seems so similar to one of my FAs... was it the tuesday? If so "head-desks again" Only the part where I don't show any pain is strange, other than that... would be totally my behaviour <.<

----------


## Mancon

I like the Walms dream. Did he remember it?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I like the Walms dream. Did he remember it?



No. Maybe a tiny part. I added that to the shared dreams DJ. He talked about having an FA, and seeing people in his room, wondering "why am I thinking in English?" He's Mexican.

----------


## Mancon

> No. Maybe a tiny part. I added that to the shared dreams DJ. He talked about having an FA, and seeing people in his room, wondering "why am I thinking in English?" He's Mexican.



Seems like you guys affected his dream a little bit.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> And after a while, got to catch up! Now "head-desk"... that last part of the dream with me, whith the FA, seems so similar to one of my FAs... was it the tuesday? If so "head-desks again" Only the part where I don't show any pain is strange, other than that... would be totally my behaviour <.<



Sorry, I don't speak Spanish! It was Tuesday, yeah. I am not sure what you mean by "head-desk." Did you read Raven Knight's version of the dream?

----------


## Baron Samedi

09.10.2009Task of the Year- Lighthouse of Alexandria (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the sea somewhere in the Mediterranean. I was like a ghost floating in the sky.  The Sun was blazing.  A great white tower rose from a small island.  At the top of the tower was stone platform with a concave depression in it for fire, which was blackened with ash.  Around the platform were two stone circles, the inside one higher than the outside one.  Each circle had two posts rising up out of the stone.  One one circle was a great mirror of highly polished metal, on the other was a great lens.  

There were three soldiers in the tower.  The soldiers were wearing light bronze armor, and wearing short swords on their hips.  One had bronze and brass ornate binoculars.  He was looking out to sea, shouting directions to the two other men, telling them how to angle the mirror and the lens.  The two men would push against one of two handles that stuck out horizontally from each circle, and make adjustments accordingly.

I followed the gaze of the man with the binoculars.  Huge enemy triremes approached.  The men in the lighthouse focused the sun on the sails of the enemy ships, catching them on fire.

I would see the sail get brighter and brighter and the focused sunlight bore down on the ships, then burst into flames. I watched one ship as it happened.  All the sailors in the enemy ships looked up, and ran away from the sails that were getting bright.

The captain screamed at them to man their posts.  He ordered them to keep rowing.  The sailors on the top deck stared at the bright light on their sail, and watched it catch fire, and fall to the deck. The captain screamed at the men to stop being amazed and jettison the burning material overboard.

I heard a roaring in the distance. I flew back to the tower, and the roaring was below me.  A batallion of archers in light armor stood behind a row of foot soldiers wielding great ornate shields and short swords.  The ornate metalwork on the shields led me to believe these men were the elite of the military. Every time a sail would catch on fire, the soldiers at the bottom of the tower would roar in fury and exhilaration.

There were four megaphones on swivels.  There were four men shouting into the megaphones pointed at the ships, speaking simultaneously:  _Turn back, and go home to your wives and your children.  Your captains are sending you to fiery death.  We are waiting here to destroy you. Turn back.  The sun god is on our side. His power and fury is against you. Throw your captains overboard, and we will not burn your ships.  Persist in your approach and your ships will burn. If you survive, we have thousands of men waiting to kill you.  You may even kill a few of us if you persist, but you will all die.  We are fighting for our homes, therefore we fight as lions.  You do not know why you are fighting, therefore your hearts grow weak.

_The triremes persisted, but the captains were having a hard time keeping the men under control.  All the sails had caught on fire at this point, and the invading ships slowed.  One of the ships burst into flames on the port bow.  The captain ordered the men to haul up seawater in buckets and put out the fire. "Keep rowing! Keep rowing!" 
Some obeyed.  Some dove overboard. He drew his sword and threatened to kill anyone who disobeyed. A sailor backed up, wild-eyed amongst the flames. The captain screamed at him to grab a bucket. The sailor jumped overboard as the captain thrust at him. Another sailor witnessing this, withdrew a dagger, and slit the captain's throat from behind.  The crew erupted into chaos.  Some sailors began fighting with each other. Some tried to put out the fire. Most jumped overboard.

The megaphones blared on: _You will be destroyed by fire.  Our men our defending our wives and children.  We have the hearts of lions.  Even now, our cavalry, infantry and archers are ready to slay all who make it to shore.

_I looked toward the beach.  There were lines upon lines of soldiers with large shields, less ornate than the ones at the tower with lines of archers with recurve bows behind them.  The cavalry rode up to hills, and stared out at the ships grimly.  The soldiers on the beach beat their swords on their shields. It sounded like thunder echoing over the sea.

Some of the triremes began rowing away. These ships had committed mutiny, and threw their captain overboard.  Battles erupted between mutinous ship and ones obeying their captains, and arrows flew between them.  Some of the archers were deliberately missing their country men.  One of these archers was stabbed in the back with a sword by his captain.  Another sailor slammed the pommel of his sword down on the captain's head, and  blood poured from the wound.  Enraged, tears streaming down his face, he threw his unconscious captain overboard. Everyone on that ship stopped fighting. He ordered the men to turn the ship around.

Another trireme burst into flames. Some of the sailors clothes caught fire, and the jumped overboard.

_You are posessed by death and madness. Now come to us, you fools! The lions are waiting to devour you. Meet your certain death on our shores if you survive the fires of hell.  We will kill you all. Come to us! We will devour your souls.  Your children will have no fathers, and your wives will have no husbands. Your land will go untilled and fallow, and your families will starve.  Come to us, and your families will die. We are waiting to kill you. Now come!

_The soldiers on shore and at the towers began chanting a war cry that I could not understand. The sailors on the ships became consumed with panic. Another ship caught fire as it turned around, full on the portside. This was the largest fire so far.  All the sailors screamed and jumped overboard.  A hail of arrows landed on some of the men in the water.  The others dove underneath.  As they surfaced, they prayed to their gods, and begged for mercy.
I could no longer watch the grim spectacle. I was overwhelmed with the emotion of the moment.

----------


## Baron Samedi

10.10.2009Epic Dream Chain (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Selene's Rest*
I was on the Moon.  Raven was waiting there for me.  "Are you ready to go?" she asked, creating a portal.  "I'm ready!"
"Are you sure you're ready?"
"Let's do it!"
"Okay!" she said, and went through. I followed her. Everything was a blur for a second on the other side.  
"Shit. Where is Selene?"
"I don't know."
"Okay, I am going back. I'll be right back."
"I'll be fine."
"I know." I went back through.  

"Where is Selene?" I wondered.
"Nomad," she spoke to me telepathically, "I am in the sick bay of the Tower."
I teleported to her.  She was half asleep on the hospital bed.  I stroked her hair. A medical droid rolled out of the room carrying a tray of something.
"What's wrong?" I asked quietly.
"Don't worry about me. I'll be fine. I am safe here now," she said.  "Go fight with Raven," she needs your help. 
"But-" she interrupted me by reaching up and weakly caressing my cheek.
"Just go." She fell asleep. I kissed her hand, and set it down.  I bent over and kissed her cheek.  

The dream faded.  I woke up hours later, and continued the dream.

*Assassin's Creed Dimension*
I was on the moon. I was supposed to do something here... What was it? No, time. Raven needs my help. I hoped I could find her. I created a purple vortex portal, and focused on going to her. I went through. I fell out of the portal about ten feet above the ground in a forest.  
Raven and Altair were thundering toward me on horses. Raven's horse was black with a bright red mane, tail and fetlocks.  Altair's was brown, with a white mane, tail, and fetlocks.  Raven scooped me up, and I was on the back of her horse. We were being pursued by Templars on horseback.  I fired white arrows out from a small white bow at the enemies hitting quite a few marks.  
"The witch has created an ally!" one of the Templars shouted. I thought it was funny they thought Raven Knight created me.

"Take the reigns!" she shouted over the thundering of hooves.  She turned and faced the Templars.  Music came out of her, roaring drumbeats, and she summoned lightning from the sky, killing the remaining Templars, but the horses were unscathed.

We got off the horses at the edge of the forest.  A great walled city was before us.  "Who is your ally?" said Altair to Raven. He looked at me, as if he somehow knew me and was trying to remember.  I looked at him.  He reminded me of someone....

"No time for that," said Raven. "We are still being pursued. We must melt into the crowd of the city."

We walked into the city. We were in an open market.  It was noisy  and crowded. We tread upon a cobblestone road.  People were selling all kinds of food that I had never seen before.  All the merchants were yelling so loudly, you had to shout to the person next to you to be heard over the din.

"I can feel them coming closer," said Raven.  "Stop looking around like a foreigner! We have to keep going."

"AHA!" said a loud voice above the din.  The crowd quieted.  A Templar was behind us. He pointed his sword at us.  "There is the assassin, and his witch friend." He looked at me confused, for a second.  "Another assassin! Kill them all!" Templars behind him rushed at us. I was concerned for the civilians.  I turned on my energy shield and kneeled, which simultaneously created a hemisphere of protection around the three of us, and pushed the civilians back.  
The Templars rushed at us. I turned off my shield, and absorbed the nearest one. I felt dark energy flow into me. I stood up and coughed, and wiped my mouth, grinnly menacingly at the Templars. As I coughed, tendrils of dark energy protruded from my skin for a second then disappeared back into me.

"A demon! The witch hath summoned forth a demon ally!" they shouted.
"What the hell did you do that for?" said Raven.  
"I wanted to see what would happen. I wanted to see if these were real entities."

"You're nuts. We have to get out of here. It's too crowded to fight," said Raven. Raven put her hands on the shoulder of Altair and I, and teleported us to another part of the forest.

*Fight in the Forest*
We were without enemies.  "Those bastards are going to show up soon," said Raven.  

I grew in size, to a giant Nomad. "That is not very stealthy," said Raven.  
"Oh right." I changed into a hill. 
"What is that going to do?"
"Um..."
I changed into a great tree with dark grey brown bark.  "Good!" Raven laughed.  Altair was staring at me quizzically.  

"Here they come!" said Raven hoarsely.  Raven and Altair took cover, and I couldn't see them.  I closed my mouth and my eyes to hide my face in my tree body.  

The Templars were on foot. I heard the leader say, "Hmm... They are close. I can smell 'em." He sniffed the air.  Raven stood up from the bushes.  "AH-GGHKK!" He was about to point at Raven, but Altair appeared behind him and slit his throat, then disappeared.

"Ah the assassin is among us!" one of the Templars shouted in fear.  I opened one eye.  There were quite a good number, about forty.  We were definitely outnumbered. The Templars eyes were like two tiny black holes.

Raven summoned lightning again.  She killed some in front. One Templar shouted, "Charge!" and they rushed at Raven, running within my reach. I reached down and grabbed two of them with my great tree arms, crushing them to death.  The assault was misdirected as they became confused and panicked.  I rumbled at them, and it sounded like an earthquake. 

"The witch has summoned a demon! Attack the demon!" The Templars regrouped and rushed at me, with their swords. I scooped them up, crushing them in my hands, and tossing them against trees. Others came closer, and tried to hack at me, but I trampled them under my great wooden feet.  "I love being an Ent!" I thought. "This is so badass!"  They shot arrows at me. It felt like being stuck with little needles.  The Templars closer to me began to run away. "Attack! Attack! Attack!" shouted the second in command.

Raven summoned lightning again, and Altair was running among them, a white blur, slitting their throats from behind.  "Kill the witch! The demon will disappear! Focus on the witch!" The Templars that were left all charged Raven Knight.  Altair and Raven drew their swords. Two bolts of lightning came down from the sky again, and crackled on the swords of Raven and Altair. Raven and Altair became separated in the battle.  Templars surrounded Raven. She did a spin attack, and Altair used the distraction, to stab one in the back.  

All the Templars were gone. There were no bodies. Just empty armor with a putrid smoke rising from it.

I changed back into Nomad form.  Raven opened a portal. She looked at Altair. "You can come with us, if you want to," she said to him.  We stepped through.

*Healing Raven Knight*
We were back in the biodome on the moon.  Raven looked ill. She began losing balance. She fell into Altair's arms.  "I know where we have to go," I said. I created a portal.  "Follow me," I told Altair.

We were in the Glen of Healing.  Altair got a strange expression on his face. He looked down at Raven. He ripped something off of her back that looked like a cross between a crab and a stingray, and threw it on the grass, then he leapt upon it, and stabbed it with a dagger. It dissipated. Raven had two wounds on her upper back where the parasite had bitten her.

He laid Raven down in the grass.  I turned into Pan. I summoned a conch shell and blew it.  Instantly the Frost Giant appeared.  "You don't need to do that to call me, cousin!" he said to me. "I already knew you were here.  Save that for battle."

"I wanted to see what would happen," I said sheepishly, and turned back into my Nomad self. He laughed merrily, and looked at Raven.  "Hmm. Another parasite attack." He looked at me. "You lie down in the grass, too."

I lied down in the grass and closed my eyes.  Altair was looking at the Frost Giant curiously.  He blew herbs from his hands which flew into Raven's wounds.  A bunch of tiny little black astral ticks scampered off me, and were gobbled up by little frogs.

The Frost Giant picked up Raven like she was a small child and said to Altair and I, "Follow me."

We were in the cave of the Frost Giant.  "Hi!" said Joseph, and ran to me and gave me a hug.  I tousled his hair.  The frost giant laid Raven down on a bed of hay in the rear of the cave.  He withdrew a flask of red glowing liquid from a bag, lifted her head, and tilted it to her lips. "Drink this," he gently spoke to her.

*The god of Winter*

The frost giant stirred a pot of soup above a small fire.  We stared into the flames for awhile in silence.
"As you become stronger, you are attract more of these creatures that want to feed off of your increasing energy.  You must learn to guard yourselves more and more."
"But, how?" I asked.
"You are doing everything you need to do. You will be giving and receiving healing more and more."
"Was it wrong for me to absorb the dark energy?"
"Energy is energy. There is all kinds of energy. You can absorb the dark energy of you foes and use it against them.  But, it must be like sucking molasses through a straw.  Do not swallow the dark energy. It will make you vomit. Instead inhale it, then instantly exhale it."

"I want to know about you. Who are you?"

"I am the god of the North, the god of Winter, I have many names."
"Then why are we at the end of winter here?"
"All things end, and all things begin. Look, even now, a great blizzard blows outside this cave." I looked, and the outside of the cave was bright white with a heavy snowfall.
"Where do you come from? Your people, where are they?"
"I am the last of my kind. Once we were numerous on the face of the earth.  We became tools of the gods, and they drove us mad with bloodlust.  We ate humans.  The humans made war on us, killing most of us with their weapons of bone and stone.  There are still a few of us left.  They call us abominable snowman, or Yeti."

"But, you said you were the last of your kind. I am confused."

"The others are like animals. They have lost their sentience. I have lost contact with them eaons ago. They wander the frozen north as great carnivores. I am the only one left with a mind."

"Why does Raven perceive you as a Crystal Golem?"

"She is seeing into my soul. Come with me, and I will show you the source of my power." Altair and I followed the Frost Giant toward the back of his cave, and stepped through the rear wall, which apparently was an illusion. We were in a giant geode. Crystals the size of trees grew out in all directions.  

"This is the source of my power." I closed my eyes and inhaled. I felt circlular disks of power spinning through me at all angles.  I opened my eyes. The crystal were beautiful. I felt like I was treading on sacred ground. We returned to the cave. The Frost Giant sat down, and began stirring the pot again.  
"But, I want to know who you really are."
He looked up at me and smiled.
"Why do you people always speak in riddles? Why don't you answer things directly?"
"I think you know the answer."
"Who are you?"
"Who are you?"
"You already know who I am!"
"Who is speaking in riddles now?"
I couldn't help but laugh.
"Speak to Joseph. He has something to show you."

Joseph was standing at the edge of the cave looking into the forest. He turned into a great falcon, the size of a man, looked at me, and blinked, then turned back into a boy.
"Wow, good job, young man!" I said. "Thanks!" he smiled.

*Bear vs. Bear*
The blizzard stopped. Joseph turned into a grizzly bear, and ran down into the forest.  He looked at me and growled. I turned into a grizzly bear and charged him.  We wrestled in the snow, tossing each other against the trees. He pounced on me, knocking me to the ground.  He lifted up his paw, and said, "I win."

"Nope!" I said, and rolled away. Then I turned into a polar bear, and stood on my hind legs. I roared at him.  He charged me, and then I did a judo flip tossing him over. He laughed and we wrestled again smashing each other against the trees.

"Okay, stop!" he said, catching his breath. "I want to show you something."  I noticed Altair standing at the edge of the cave, watching.
*
The Sacred Mountain*
He turned into a falcon and flew up into the air. I turned into a tree dragon and followed him. "Wow, you look like some kind of wood dragon thing. Cool!" he laughed.  "But, what about your friend?  He has to come with us."
I glided back down, and landed, then turned into a human. I summoned my sky blue dragon and golden dragon. I got on the blue one, and Altair got on the gold one.  The dragons took off into the sky. "Amazing!" said Altair.
We followed Joseph over the ocean. There was an island with a active volcano on it in the distance. As we approached, we circled around it.  "This island is sacred," he said.
"Why are you showing us this? Where is this place?"
"I think you know," said Joseph.The dragons disappeared, and we Altair and I were riding on Joseph's back.  He called and picked up speed.  He landed on a pointed rock jutting out from a grassy mountain overlooking a steep valley. I dismounted. "I will take your friend back to the cave now," he said, and flew away.

*Zaphor's Lessons*
Zaphor, my dream guide the red gargoyle appeared to me, floating in a cloud in lotus position.
"You have questions," he stated simply.
"All this... is it all real?"
"You already know the answer, my brother."
"Why do you call me brother?"
"We are gargoyles. Look at yourself. I looked at myself." I was a sky blue gargoyle.
"I don't understand."
"Yes, you do."
"But, Koomo calls me brother."
"He is your blood brother.  I am your birth brother."
"My spirit guides, are they with me, even now?"
"Michael is here, as he always is." I felt an angel embrace me from behind. I felt a calming peace.
"Koomo is fighting. He calls for your aid. Arm yourself, and go to him now."  Zaphor disappeared.

*Homeworld of the Bat People: Sky Battle*
I was instantly teleported to Koomo's homeworld. Koomo, the man-bat, the throwback, the one with wings of flesh, disdained and discarded. I was next to him. I was wearing the bat-wings that he gave me, and the winged helmet from Michael. I was wielding my moon sword.  We were in the sky above a dense forest near steep mountains.
"Ah, you join me in battle, brother!" he shouted exuberantly.  
Others of his race, wearing orange gliders and jetpacks were approaching. We hovered in place, flapping our bat wings.
The enemies fired lasers at us.  I turned on my energy belt, and a blue force field formed around me, deflecting their shots. Koomo wrapped his wings around himself, and the lasers bounced off.  Covering the bones on the outside of his wings was a shiny silver metal, and between the bones was a flexible bluish metal.  He deflected the shots.  He hovered with a boost from small jet boots.

"Come! We must lead them away from the temple! They still haven't found it, but they are searching!" He took off toward the north, and I followed.
Koomo turned back, and fired a laser rifle at the the enemies, and I fired bolts of fire from my hands.
"He has a sorcerer with him! The blasphemer!"  
"What simple fools," Koomo muttered disdainfully.
We neared a great ocean.
"We are far enough away from the temple. Now!" 
We turned and faced our pursuers.  They charged at us full speed, Koomo and I turned on our jet boots, and hovered in place.  He fired automatic laser bolts at them a primal war cry filling the skies.  I fired blasts of fire at the enemies. They were startled for a second then began firing back.  Some dropped from the sky, but the rest kept flying straight at us.  I heard another primal scream, like that of an furious beast, and my chest ribcage was vibrating. Then, I realized it was me.
The enemies closed the distance, firing relentlessly.  Right before lasers hit us, I turned on my force field, and Koomo closed his wings for a second.  The enemies were now about thirty feet away. Koomo drew a sword.  I blasted them with a flamethower spell, out of my hands, and they fell like moths from a flame.
Koomo slid his sword back into his scabbard, and grinned at me.
"Now to the temple."

*The War Begins*
We were in a large temple. Great red pillars rose to an unseen ceiling. The entire place was made of a blood red stone. A priest in a robe of a color I cannot describe was drawing water from a basin. Koomo and I were sitting across from each other at opposite ends of a circle engraved on the floor that was about 30 feet across. The circle had another circle in it.  There were lines drawn across, and drawings of constellations that I did not recognize. There were strange runes between the two circles.

The priest carried a small bowl, and chanted as he walked toward Koomo, then poured water on his head.  Then, the priest came toward me and did the same. "Now, warriors, arise," he commanded.

We stood up.  The priest pointed to the eastern wall.  There were three steps leading up to a platform, on which there was a table with some holy relics.
Above the table on the wall was a huge picture of outer space, about 80 feet high, which looked like a window. Then, I realized it was a portal.
"Our allies come!" said the priest.  Men of the same race as Koomo, bat-men with no wings riding upon strange winged owlish steeds rode through the portal wielding black tridents.
The owl creatures were wearing some type of armor with spikes on the shoulders. The owls alighted on the floor of the temple in formation and the men stepped off, holding their tridents at their sides ceremoniously.  
Another man, wearing a type of crown rode in last, and stood on the platform.  He addressed the allies.  
"The reincarnation of The Ancient One is in our midst," he said referring to Koomo.  "He has summoned The Sorcerer from the Other Dimension, his brother to aid us in battle. The second stage of The Prophecy is fulfilled. Now is the time of the end of all things, and the beginning of all things. We will assemble our greatest forces, my princes.  What has been hidden will soon be revealed.  No longer will we hide in darkness, using stealth to attack the ones who seek to control.  Tell your people, go forth. We will fight in the sight of the sun. TO WAR!!!"

"TO WAR!!!" shouted the princes in return.  They mounted their steeds, and flew out of the temple in all directions.

Koomo turned and gazed at me grimly, placing a hand on my shoulder. "This is only the beginning, Sorcerer."

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Homeworld of the Bat People: Sky Battle*
> I was instantly teleported to Koomo's homeworld. Koomo, the man-bat, the throwback, the one with wings of flesh, disdained and discarded. I was next to him. I was wearing the bat-wings that he gave me, and the winged helmet from Michael. I was wielding my moon sword.  We were in the sky above a dense forest near steep mountains.
> "Ah, you join me in battle, brother!" he shouted exuberantly.  
> Others of his race, wearing orange gliders and jetpacks were approaching. We hovered in place, flapping our bat wings.
> The enemies fired lasers at us.  I turned on my energy belt, and a blue force field formed around me, deflecting their shots. Koomo wrapped his wings around himself, and the lasers bounced off.  Covering the bones on the outside of his wings was a shiny silver metal, and between the bones was a flexible bluish metal.  He deflected the shots.  He hovered with a boost from small jet boots.
> 
> "Come! We must lead them away from the temple! They still haven't found it, but they are searching!" He took off toward the north, and I followed.
> Koomo turned back, and fired a laser rifle at the the enemies, and I fired bolts of fire from my hands.
> "He has a sorcerer with him! The blasphemer!"  
> ...



This looks like the start of something big!  Need any help with that?  If so, count me in!  ::D:

----------


## Mancon

So do you WILD throughout the day and night or just night?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This looks like the start of something big!  Need any help with that?  If so, count me in!



HELLZ YEAH! 





> So do you WILD throughout the day and night or just night?



I WILD every nap I take, or at least I try to.  The last two Seven Wonder dreams were naps.

I also did a wakewalking experiment, which was pretty cool. I was in the dream dimension during a walking meditation at night with my eyes open. I think I walked about 5 or 6 miles that night.

----------


## Mancon

> HELLZ YEAH! 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILD every nap I take, or at least I try to.  The last two Seven Wonder dreams were naps.
> 
> I also did a wakewalking experiment, which was pretty cool. I was in the dream dimension during a walking meditation at night with my eyes open. I think I walked about 5 or 6 miles that night.



Wow, that is awesome!!! How often do you take naps?

----------


## Baron Samedi

10.10.2009The impostor (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to sleep with the intention of checking on Selene.

I was on the moon in the Biodome.  Some large black dogs ran up to me. I pet them absentmindedly.  _Where is Selene?_ One of the dogs clamped down on my right foot, a pit bull.  _What a little shit! What is going on?_ A portal opened behind me, and I got sucked in right after the pit bull.

I was in The Outback. It was not a pit bull, but a black Isz.  I was The Maxx. GAH! I sliced it off my foot with my claw.  I was standing on the same rock outcropping where Selene had been when she was Julie Winters, The Jungle Queen.  Mr. Gone appeared.  "So, Maxx, you have met another one of my little pets." Then, he laughed at me menacingly.

"Hey man, you know what? Fuck this shit already!" I pointed at him with my right hand and absorbed him into me.  The whole world folded up like a paper getting sucked into a vacuum cleaner.

I was in outer space, and Chronos, the god of time, with the appearance of Mr. Gone floated in front of me. I felt sick and dizzy. "What the hell was that?"

"That was an impostor, child," and he threw back his head and laughed merrily.

"Oh. Ugh..."

"You'll be fine, in _time!"_ Then he laughed again at his own joke.

meditation:

I am back in the Biodome, stumbling around confusedly.  I teleport to the Tower. I am standing on a pink circle which is scanning me.  The computer says: _Dark energy detected, parasite detected._

I am in a sick bay room, strapped down to a bed. with my arms splayed out. A medical droid rolls over to me, and injects something into my torso. I start shaking.  Black tendrils come out of me, then disappear. I breathe deeply, and try to relax.

The Tower computer spoke again: _Nomad, you have been injected with a substance that will increase the resistance in your veins to dark energy. It will keep it from flowing into other parts of your body.  But, you must not swallow or absorb the dark energy as you have been. You must inhale it, then quickly exhale it.  That is the only way your body will be able to handle it.  Also, the rage parasite has returned, attracted to the rage energy within you.  Let go of the rage, and the parasite will starve.  Now, breathe deeply, warrior, and be at peace. Rest. Selene is resting in the room next to you._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow, that is awesome!!! How often do you take naps?



Whenever feels natural if I have time. Sometimes, I feel a dream coming on, and sleep is overwhelming.

----------


## Raven Knight

> 10.10.2009The impostor (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I went to sleep with the intention of checking on Selene.
> 
> I was on the moon in the Biodome.  Some large black dogs ran up to me. I pet them absentmindedly.  _Where is Selene?_ One of the dogs clamped down on my right foot, a pit bull.  _What a little shit! What is going on?_ A portal opened behind me, and I got sucked in right after the pit bull.
> 
> I was in The Outback. It was not a pit bull, but a black Isz.  I was The Maxx. GAH! I sliced it off my foot with my claw.  I was standing on the same rock outcropping where Selene had been when she was Julie Winters, The Jungle Queen.  Mr. Gone appeared.  "So, Maxx, you have met another one of my little pets." Then, he laughed at me menacingly.
> ...



Wow... We have to do something about the security (or lack thereof) of that tower.  And I really wish you'd stop consuming dark energy!  That crap is dangerous! Q might have something to help you control it...  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow... We have to do something about the security (or lack thereof) of that tower.  And I really wish you'd stop consuming dark energy!  That crap is dangerous! Q might have something to help you control it...



I felt like it was the only way to defeat that bastard.  I was pissed because I thought he kidnapped Selene or something.

----------


## Baron Samedi

11.10.2009Task of the Year- Collosus at Rhodes (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Mushroom Soup on the Moon*
I arrived on the Moon in the biodome, falling out of a portal, on all fours, coughing up dark energy.  Raven was talking with Basara.  Raven walked over to me. "Nomad," she scolded gently, "stop eating that stuff! It's making you sick!"
I stood up. "I know, but I'm getting used to it," I smiled weakly.
"Come here," she said as she led me to our little healing glen.  I sat down in the grass and in lotus and closed my eyes.  Raven and Basara started singing, as golden energy flowed into me, and dark enery came out of my pores and was exhaled out of my nose. I felt rejuvenated.  Little shiny beetles crawled on me, eating up the dark energy, then crawled back into the grass and disappeared.
"Thank you!" I said standing up. "I am going to go check on Selene now."
"Okay," said Raven, "we will be here."
I teleported into the sick bay of the Tower.  A medical droid was helping Selene with physical therapy. She was using a walker. I felt upset. I didn't know she was so sick.  She looked up from the floor at me. "Hi," she smiled. "don't worry about me. I'll be back to normal soon."
The female voice of the Tower's computer said to me: _Selene was poisoned in the other plane.  She is being detoxified. Selene is 85% full health.
_"Thank you, Computer.  Selene, I have to go now. Do you want anything?"
"Yes. Mushroom soup!"
"Okay," I laughed. I teleported out of the tower, and found some mushrooms under a rotten log in the biodome.  I rinsed off the mushrooms with magic, and a bowl of steaming mushroom soup appeared in my hands. I teleported back to Selene. She was half-reclining in bed.
"Thank you, dear," she smiled at me. "You can just set it on the table there. I'm kind of tired still."  She passed out. I stroked her jet black hair, and kissed her forehead. I teleported out to Raven and Basara.
"Are you ready?" said Raven creating a portal.
"To the Collosus!" I said giddily. Basara smiled at me, amused.
"To the Collosus!" said Raven, and we went through.  

*To the Collosus!*
We were in a small wooden boat with the head of a dragon, about 18 feet long. Basara was pushing us along with a pole. We were entering a harbor.  There were many different types of vessels moored in the harbor an all kinds of traffic going in and out.  There were two towers, about thirty feet high, on each side of the entrance to the harbor.  Men on megaphones were giving people directions.  Raven was sitting in the middle of the boat looking around at everything, with a little smile on her face.

I walked to the bow of the boat, and put one foot up on the foremost plank. "Oh, stop acting like George Washington, and help out here!" Raven teased.  "Hey, I don't see you doing anything." THBBTP! I raspberried at her. "It's okay, this is easy!" Basara laughed.

We poled our way into the harbor.  The statue of Collossus was on the left side, a huge golden man, shading his eyes from the sun, looking out to sea, standing on a cube of marble.
A lightning bolt struck the Collosus. He looked up at the sky and growled. "Hmph. Why don't you come down here, and fight me, O mighty Zeus?" he taunted.
The Collosus stepped off the marble, and walked around the edge of the harbor inland into a forest.  Zeus flew down from the sky straight at the Collosus with his left fist in front of him wielding a thunderbolt. "Helio-o-o-o-o-os!" he shouted as he flew.
Zeus tackled Helios to the ground, and trees broke under them.  Zeus stood up.  "Now, stand and fight me, O sun god!"  Zeus was in the form of a giant man, the same size as Helios, wearing a toga, leather sandals, and laurels on his head. He crouched down, and lightning crackled over his body.
Helios stood up. "Is that your best O lord of thunder?" he grinned menacingly, as flames rippled over his golden skin.
The two gods charged at each other roaring exultantly like lions hunting. They smashed together, and it sounded like thunderclaps. BOOM!  They tossed each other over the landscape, and wrestled rolling over mountains.  Helios changed his body into what looked like molten steel, and his flames increased.  
Lightning crackled over Zues, and his eyes glowed hot white.  They slammed together again. KRAKK!  Helios grabbed Zeus, by the arms, and swung him around, then tossed him into the sky like a hammer throw. "Helio-o-o-o-o-os!" shouted Zeus as he flew into a gathering of dark clouds in the sky which was already shrinking.
"There will be no storms in Rhodes today, brother!" called Helios up to the sky, and laughed heartily.

Basara, Raven and I were staring in amazement, and we couldn't help but laugh with the god.
"Now where are we going?" said Raven. 
"You know where," I grinned.
"Oh right!" she said, remembering, then created a portal, and we went through.

*On the Planet of The Bat-People*
We were in the hidden temple on Koomo's planet, the planet of the bat people, standing on the circle in the great chamber.  The priest walked to us.
"You have brought allies," he said to me.
"Yes, this-"
"I know who they are," he said.

Three owl creatures, with mammal like faces flew out of the huge rectangular portal on the wall wearing armor and alighted on the floor.  "Your steeds are ready," said the priest. We nodded solemnly.  We mounted the owls, they took off and we flew into the sky.

Instantly we were in battle.  The enemies had orange winged gliders with jetpacks and were dual wielding laser pistols.  Our allies were riding the owl creatures wielding tridents.  All manner of magic was shooting out of the tridents, lightning, fire, and pure light.  
Basara had no weapon. He arms were spread out at his sides, and he was singing. A nearly invisible force field was surrounding him, reminding me of the way heat waves look.
I felt this was not where I was supposed to be.  "I have to find the source of this war!" I shouted to Raven.
"Do it!" she shouted back.
I turned my owl down into the forest below, and alighted in a small glen. I closed my eyes and sat down in the grass. I saw I was a bat person, like Koomo's people. I decided to remote view the source of the war.

*In the Tower of The Wraith Lord*
I was in a tower in a dimly lit room.  There were three steps leading up to a dark arch, which was some type of portal.  There was a basin of water and a softly glowing white sphere on a stand. A man in a dark robe moved his hands over the water.  The man was unaware of me.  I knew he was ancient. I didn't understand how he could be so ancient.  Then, I saw bones. His flesh was an illusion.  His face was pure darkness, like a black hole.
He was mumbling to himself softly in a reedy croaking voice. "Oh, so long have I waited, so long for my soul's desire. So many eons of waiting, so many centuries of biding my time, quietly in the darkness, and now, my great plans are finally coming to fruition.  My servants, my pets, you are serving your master well. You please me."
I looked into the water.  I saw images of twelve different bat-men, all leaders of countries. Some were dictators, some were leaders of free people, all kinds of leaders, some loved, some reviled, some were being cheered by the people, others were shouting at the people.  I saw beneath the projected image of their flesh.  They were wraiths cloaked in illusion.  They pitted nations against each other, like players of chess.  Their agenda was to have the people destroy each other to reduce the global population, so they could then easily enslave the planet.
"Ah, yes, my twelve pets, you are serving your master well.  The war rages on.  I delight in death.  Blood is beautiful."
The scene changed to hundreds of bodies on the ground rotting in the sun.  Carrion birds and flies picked at the remains.
He laughed quietly.  "Lovely, oh, so lovely. The fools.  More corpses will rot, with no one to even burn the bodies."
I felt like sick. I couldn't take anymore. I returned to the glen, and pondered what to do next.

----------


## Baron Samedi

11.10.2009Selene's Recovery (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the Biodome on the Moon.  Selene was wearing a long white dress with long sleeves.  Her long black hair was down, and she was wearing little stars on going around her head. She was strolling through the gardens, petting the animals, and talking to little birds as they alighted on her hands. She waved to me, and slowly walked toward me.

"You look a lot better. How are you feeling?"

"I am feeling much better, a little weak still."  There was something funny on her, little black things attached to her spine.  "Come here," I said, and gently led her by the hand to our little healing glen. She lied down in the grass, and I played my didjeridoo, pointing it at her. Little black parasites like bugs, upset from the vibration, detached themselves and ran away into the grass.  Little frogs gobbled them up.

She took a deep breath, and slowly opened her eyes. "Thank you," she smiled, "much better."

"You're welcome," I smiled at her warmly.

----------


## Baron Samedi

11.10.2009The Tree (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was standing before a lovely ancient tree.  I couldn't see the ground because there was an inviting mist that was thick beneath, and all around.  There were rotten pumpkin shells lying about. Blech!  I summoned fire from the sky and burned them up.
There was something about the tree that bothered me. It needed water.  I focused on water coming up to its roots from the ground below, and tiny green leaves popped out on its branches.

I looked around to see if anyone was around.  Nope.  I planted a small flag in the ground. The flag is made of stainless steel, and has a bright rainbow on it with the words: Mortal Mist.

----------


## beachgirl

i am really enjoying reading your journal and learning what is possible!

bg~~~

----------


## Baron Samedi

12.10.2009The Great Pyramid (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*The gift of the day and night stone*
I flew a few feet forward out of my purple vortex portal, and landed in the Biodome on the moon.  My 'amakua tumbled out after me, red, yellow, and green energy.   I absorbed them, then three more came out, and I directed them forward. Energy animals kept tumbling out of the portal, and I made their energy go out in front of me, as Pueo became birds, He'e became fish, and pua'a became land animals.

I saw Raven in the distance, talking with Basara.  Selene appeared from behind some trees. She was wearing a long white dress, and silvery stars in her hair.  She strode toward me gracefully.  She looked up at me, her eyes dark, yet bright and clear.  "Hello, Nate," she said.  
"Nate?" 
"I just want to let you know, I still know your name in the other world."

I noticed a pendant she was wearing, a shiny black stone.  "What is that?" I asked.
"This? You gave this to me in a past life," she smiled. "You don't remember," she said matter-of-factly.  "This is the moonstone, the sunstone, the day and night stone, the stone of light, and darkness, bleeding and healing, birth, death and cycles. Here." She closed her eyes for a second. The stone glowed, with a color I can only describe as amber glowing inside ebony.  Then, the stone flashed bright white. Selene lifted a second necklace out of the first.  She opened her eyes gave me one with a bright white hot glowing crystal, and placed it over my neck.  Hers was still glowing black.  The crystals strobed black to white, white to black faster and faster. We closed our eyes.  A cycle of energy spun between the two stones.
"I will not be coming with you for awhile. I need to stay here.  I am going to plant lots of plants here.  Even more.  We are going grow this Biodome into a paradise, Nomad.  You give this place animal energy. I channel green energy, earth energy as you call it, but of course it's moon energy," she laughed. She embraced me, and kissed me for a long time. Her dress felt like silk.  She waved and laughed, blowing me a kiss, then disappearing into the trees.

*Gargoyle Brethren*
I looked at Raven. She was standing looking at me, saying nothing. Spike appeared, then, Altair.  "Uh, I wonder how this is going to work out?" I wondered to myself.  
Two more people appeared ghostlike, that seemed familiar, but I didn't recognize.  They moved toward me. One seemed golden, and the other sky blue. Then, they became corporeal.  One was a female golden gargoyle, and the other was a sky blue male gargolye.  "Here we are," said the female one.  "You are the golden dragon!"
"Skyfire at your service," she bowed, grinned at me, then licked my face and pawed at me like a dog.
"And you-" I turned to the sky blue one.
"Rainstorm at your service, brother," said he, and licked my face, and pawed at me.
"Brother? Am I a gargoyle also?"
"But, of course," said Rainstorm.  "Let us peer into the water."
We looked into a small slow moving stream.  I was in between rainstorm and Skyfire. I was a blue gargoyle. I cocked my head to the side, and blinked. "But, how can I tell you and I apart?" I asked Skyfire.
"Well, firstly, you know who you are, brother," he laughed.  "You also have deeper blue skin than, I.  Your eyes are golden like Skyfire's, and my eyes are like blue clouds."
I blinked at our reflections. "So they are."  We walked around in circles, pawing and licking each other like wolves.  

"I am going to stay here.  This place you call Another Dimension fascinates me. I must explore this strange place," said a voice. It was Altair's.  He walked away from Raven looking around at the plants and animals in wonder.
"Do you know where we are going?" asked Raven.  
"Yes, do you?"
"Of course." She began creating a portal. As my gargoyle friends and I walked toward I asked them my gargoyle name. "Scenechange," said Skyfire.  "Really?" I laughed. "That sounds like a transformer."
"They are real," Skyfire laughed. "Oh!"
"Do you not think machines will one day achieve sentience, brother?" Rainstorm laughed. "It is the natural evolution of things."
We went through the portal.

*Healing*
We were in a bedroom. There was a woman sleeping.  Basara and Raven floated up about four feet off the floor, and began singing.  Rainstorm, Skyfire, and I floated up, opposite them, and sat down in lotus and began to meditate.  I started doing Tuvan throat singing. "Aumm."
Energy came out from us in glowing red lines forming a five pointed star, then a circle around formed a pentacle.  I thought about how in some religions they believed this shape was evil.  I got scared for a second, then released my fear.  We created it naturally, so I decided to stop being afraid.  Spike floated up above the center of the pentacle.  These strange entities came out of the pentacle, screaming and roaring at the same time. They looked like greenish white ethereal heads with long hair streaming out behind them. They had streaks of red in their hair.  Spike redirected them into a portal that I didn't notice was there at first, channeling them over his shoulder.  Then, the spirits stopped flowing out of the pentacle. We all floated to the floor.  

I looked at the woman in the bed. Something about her small intestines looked strange.  I became the size of a pea and floated into her small intestine. "Why is it so small in here?"  A voice spoke to me, "Her small intestine is in a costant state of contraction. It has shrunk because of toxins.  She must grow more tissue, and expand her intestine.  Her body is full of toxins.  She must rid herself of the toxins, then, her small intenstine will slowly grow.  She needs green earth energy, to help her insides grow.  Tell her to do a cleansing fast, then eat raw organic food for at least two weeks.  She has been poisoned by chemical food toxins. Her insides are afraid to let any more toxic chemicals in.  Clean, purified water is key.  Tell her to breathe deeply mountain air far away from the city as much as possible.  She must get an air purifier, and put it in her bedroom. She needs dark green leaves and roots for the green growing earth energy."

"Okay," I said to Raven. "Someone told me what she needs to do."
"Who?" she asked.
"Oh, I don't know! I think it was my angel, Michael."
"Well, what's wrong with her?" she asked.
"Her small intestine is shrunk in a state of constant contraction due to her body being filled with toxins. He told me everything she needs to do. I am going to write it down, so we don't forget."
"Great," Raven smiled.  "Now, let's go to the Pyramids!" she said giddily.  Raven created a portal, and the six of us went through.
*
In the Pyramid*
We were in a burial chamber.  I only saw Raven, but I felt the presence of the others, as one senses spirit guides. There were jars and mummies of small animals standing on shelves along the wall.  A dusty golden coffin was lying on as stone slab.  A ghost stood up from the coffin. He looked disoriented, like someone woken from a deep sleep. He looked at us. "Ah, thank you for coming, travelers. Now, you will show me the way to the Afterlife!" he said cheerily.
Raven looked at me, her eyes saying, "What do we do?" I smiled at her calmly.  
"I think the path is down here, o king," I said to the ghost, bowing.  There was a small hallway behind us. I walked toward it.  "Wait," said the ghost. "There is something... Ah, yes, a key. Where is the key?" He fished around for a key in the coffin, then produced a small golden key. "This is the key to the door," he said looking at it fondly. "Now, lead on, travelers."
I walked down the hallway, and it stopped in a dead end.  "There has to be some type of transdimensional portal around here," I murmured to myself as I felt the wall.  
"Thank you, kind sir, for showing me this door, but kindly step aside, as only I have the key."
"Oh!" I stepped to the side. The ghost king felt the stones, then stuck his key in one about waist high, and turned it.  The wall swung open, two stone double doors, and a bright white light poured out.
"Go to the light, o king," I said.
"I know," he said grinning, and went through.  Raven looked at me again.
"I am going through. I don't think anything bad will happen. I am so curious."  I went into the light.  Apparently, so did everyone else. 

*The Afterlife: Hollow Earth*
We were in Hollow Earth. Everything was beautiful, so colorful and bright. Translucent flowers, the size of trees grew all around us. Bright grass thick and bunchy covered the ground.  Strange birds, fluttering like butterflies flitted about.  A bald dark skinned man appeared wearing an Egytian skirt.  "Hello, friends! Look at me! I feel like Ra himself! Follow me, I want to show you something."
He led us to a stream that was waist deep, and about five feet wide. He jumped in and splashed water on his face exuberantly. "This water, oh, it's so pure and good!" He took a deep drink, then splashed us playfully.  I went into the water. I felt energy flowing through me. I splashed it on my face, and took a deep drink also. It felt like pure life energy was pouring over me, and filling me.
"I am a fish!" laughed the king, as he turned into a big orange triggerfish, and swam quickly upstream.
"I feel the dream fading, we should go soon," said Raven. I nodded. We returned to the place we had come from, and saw a few white steps leading to a white marble arch in on a grassy slope. There were small yellow flowers planted around the arch.  "I think this is the way back," she said.

*The Ghost Stream*
We went through the arch, and were back in a the burial chamber.  There was a line of ghosts as far as we could see, going up into the sky. "Go to the light," said Raven.  One looked at her, nodded, and went down the chamber into the light.  The next one looked at her. She repeated herself, and it nodded and followed. "This will never do," she said looking at me for answers.
"Let's meditate," I said. We sat down on either side of the hall to leading to the door to the Hollow Earth and meditated. We spoke to all the ghosts at once telepathically. "Go to the light."
The ghosts traveled quickly, and became a tube of glowing white light with little pastel glowing balls moving through it.  The end of the tube appeared like the tapered tail of a snake, then disappeared through the door with a whoosh.  The doors closed, and all was silent.
Raven and I inhaled. She turned to me. "I feel myself waking up," she said disappointedly.
"That's okay, just write everything down, dear." She smiled at me, nodded, then winked out of site.

*Naga's Fruit*
I was instantly back on the Moon, in the biodome.  There were some people sitting in a circle in a grassy area.  It was Basara, Skyfire, Altair, and Rainstorm.  I was a blue gargoyle again. I sat down and joined them. Selene appeared with a large basket on her hip. She gave us translucent fruits. "These are peach-apricots," she said.  "They have apricot flavor, peach flavor, and are almost as big as peaches. Eat them!" she laughed. I bit into the fruit.  It was amazingly sweet.  "Eat the whole thing. Eat the kernels in the pits!" she said. She stepped into the forest, and came back with a smaller basket, carrying it in one hand. It was full of large dark grapes.

"Now, eat these big grapes!" she grinned. The grape was the biggest grape I had ever seen.  I bit into it, and a full thick flavor burst into my mouth. It was a flavor I cannot describe well, because it tasted better than any grape I have ever eaten, something like a sweet red wine, but lighter.
Selene sat down next to me, and changed into a golden snake with two feet. Translucent wings spread out from her back. She looked into my eyes. I was startled. She flicked her tongue at me, then she changed into a woman covered in golden scales, and she had golden cat eyes.
"Oh, I didn't know you were a shapeshifter!" I said.
"Does it not surprise you that I am a Naga, Nagual?" she asked, as she turned back into the winged serpent form. We looked into each other's eyes, with reptilian grins on our faces. I felt extremely primal at that point like an ancient animal, then like I was looking into the beginning and the end of all things.  She pawed at me and we rubbed up against each other like canines, making soft growling sounds.
The dream faded, and I awoke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> i am really enjoying reading your journal and learning what is possible!
> 
> bg~~~



Thank you, dear.  You don't really need to learn what is possible, just know that all is.

----------


## Baron Samedi

12.10.2009What tribe are you? (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I meditated in my meditation room in my living ficus house on the moon in front of my shrine.  Zaphor appeared in the dragon mirror.
"What tribe are you?"
"Salexis," he said simply.
"Show me your energy," I pointed at him with my pinky finger.
"But, of course." He was a softly glowing oblong of pale yellow energy.  Then, I perceived him as a red gargoyle again.
"So what are tribes? Is that like an organization or a race?"
"Neither and both at the same time.  There is no word in your language that describes it well, but it is a group, and also a kind."
"Are you an IB?"
"Yes."
"What do you want from me?"
"Just a little of your energy in exchange for the wisdom I share."
"And how do I give you my energy?"
"Just by giving me your dreaming attention the way you are now."
"Thank you, Zaphor."
"But of course, brother." Then he faded away as did the dream.

Note: I was half-expecting for some type of threat to be revealed, but the feeling I got was how you would feel if your best friend revealed to you that they knew how to kill people in 17 different ways in five seconds from advanced martial arts.

----------


## Mancon

Once I manage to have a Lucid Dream where I don't wale up to quick Im going to be with nature. Ill have animal magic.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Once I manage to have a Lucid Dream where I don't wale up to quick Im going to be with nature. Ill have animal magic.



Rock on man. I love animal magic. Tell me more.

----------


## Baron Samedi

13.10.2009Other Solar System (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I fell out of a vertical purple vortex purple into the biodome on the the moon, and landed on all fours. Three of my 'aumakua fell out after me.  I absorbed them into me. As I was standing up, two people fell on to me. OOF! OFF! I stood up, and dusted myself off.

"Who are your friends?" chuckled Raven.  "I don't know." I turned and looked at them. "Oh, this is The Cusp, and ... tkdyos."  The Cusp had a crystal lavendender energy body, and tkdyos had a green one.  "Hey, Cusp, you are dreaming."
"I know," he said, dusting himself off.
"Oh, cool! So, are you going to remember this dream?"
"No," he yawned.
"Dammit! Why not."
"Sorry, my dream recall just really sucks, of late.  Wow, what is this place?" The Cusp wandered off.
"Hey, tkd...whatever. You are dreaming!"
"Huh? What? I'm tired. I'm going back to sleep."
"You already are asleep. You are dreaming!"
"I... what? Stop shouting at me. I'm trying to sleep here."
"It's no good. I already tried," the Cusp called at me over his shoulder.
"Are you sure you don't want to know that you are dreaming?"
"What? What is this place? I just... Where's my... I'm thirsty."
"ARRRGH!" I stomped away.
"Hey, don't get so upset, Nomad," Raven laughed. "Let's go through a portal, and see where it takes us."
"Okay. Hey Cusp, do you want to come with us?"
"No, that's fine. I'll just stay here."
"But, you might remember the dream better."
"If I don't remember this crazy place, I am going to remember nothing anyway."
"Fine!" I said, and went through.

We were in a forest. There were four of us. I think it was Raven, Selene, Basara, and me.  It felt like we were in the Assassin's Creed world.  Raven took off flying away from pursuers on horseback, and we followed.
"Screw those guys. I don't feel like fighting them tonight."
"Okay," I laughed.
"Hey, let's have a flying race!" Raven said.
"Well, how are we going to do that? We can all fly as fast as we want to!"
"Oh really?" she teased.  She flew ahead of us, up into the sky, and into outer space, and we followed.  We were in another solar system.  We looked around at the stars, the planets, and the Sun of this system.  We slowed and stopped, looking around.  There was a ringed planet, similar to Saturn, and the one we left was like  Earth.  There was a greenish one with "vertical" rings. The other ones were different, but I don't remember how they looked very well.  I felt a calming energy like a fresh mountain breeze and peace. "It's beautiful," whispered Raven.
"Yeah," I whispered back.
"I wonder where we are," she said.
"Me too," I said.
I don't remember the rest.

----------


## Baron Samedi

13.10.2009Stupid Ice Machine (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was working in a restaurant by myself closing up.  I was in the kitchen, and the red tiled floor was greasy. I was sweeping up ice from around the ice machine, so the ice wouldn't melt, and form puddles.  I opened up the ice machine. There was almost no ice left in it. It wasn't cutting on.  _Piece of shit! Now, I am going to have go buy ice for the openers tomorrow and blah blah blah. DAMMIT._
I began sweeping the ice again.  _Well, I guess I should check to see how much ice I need to buy._
I opened up the machine again, and this time I saw water about eight inches high with ice floating in it on the floor of the restaurant. _Have we been scooping ice off the floor of the restaurant? Ugh. These people are disgusting._ 
I found myself standing in an inch or two of water. _Dammit! Wait a minute. If that water level is higher in there, and lower out here, that doesnt make any sense._ _I must be dreaming!
_I dropped the broom and walked outside through a grease-stained white screen door with a spring on it.  My dirty polyester shirt disappeared, and my soggy greasy shoes.  I was in a gravel parking lot. 
I flew up to about 30 feet above the ground, and hovered.  I looked behind me to the west, and I saw a full moon rising above a mountain range.  I turned to the east and saw an impossibly huge harvest moon rising behind some silhouetted trees.  _Hmm. I like that moon better._
I started flying toward the big moon.  _I wonder if Raven is there right now. Maybe I should just teleport there. No, I want to fly all the way. Flying is so fun! I want to see how long it will take me to fly there?_
I was flying much slower than I wanted to, about the speed of a car on the highway.  I turned into Pan.  The trees were getting closer, but I wasn't even among them yet.
_What if I put my hands at my sides?_ That didn't work._ Why do I suck at this? Why does this always happen in these vivid dreams? I hate how in my more vivid dreams I have less control.  Why can't my WILD's be this vivid? _ 
I stopped flying and screamed in frustration. RAAAAAA!!! 
The emotion of the moment woke me up.

----------


## MrFantasy

Daaaaaamn. You have some crazy lucid dreams. I could learn a lot from you.

----------


## Mancon

> Rock on man. I love animal magic. Tell me more.



Well first of all there will always be a owl near me. I will be able to shape shift into animals and talk to them. I will have all the abilities of the animal I want to be. Ex: Owl-flying, hearing, sight.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Your dreams are just _incredible_, Nomad. I think one of my dream goals now is to be as good at lucid dreaming as your are. They're all so vivid and fantastic!

----------


## The Cusp

> "Hey, Cusp, you are dreaming."
> "I know," he said, dusting himself off.
> "Oh, cool! So, are you going to remember this dream?"
> "No," he yawned.
> "Dammit! Why not."
> "Sorry, my dream recall just really sucks, of late.  Wow, what is this place?" The Cusp wandered off.
> "Hey, tkd...whatever. You are dreaming!"
> "Huh? What? I'm tired. I'm going back to sleep."
> "You already are asleep. You are dreaming!"
> ...



I was right, I don't remember that.  But that sounds like so much like me, especially the part about wanting to sleep.  I don't blame you with being annoyed at me not remembering, I can be crusty and stubborn, especially when I'm tired. 

But I was expecting a dream about the moon.  I was on the moon last night and just figured it had something to do with you.  I still think it had something to do with you.

----------


## Baron Samedi

13.10.2009Food Contest (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the moon. Selene walked to me. She was wearing a long white dress.  Raven was talking to a man, Basara, I think.  She waved at me.  Selene stood on her tiptoes and kissed my cheek. She was carrying a basket of fruit.
"Nomad," said Raven, as she stepped over a little stream, "what do you want to do tonight?"
"How about we have a contest?"
"A contest?"
"Yeah! Let's see who can make the most delicious food!"
"Okay, sure!" Raven laughed.
I turned into a hamburger and floated in the air.
"Eyew! I am not going to eat you!"
"But, what if I'm delicious?"
"No way, you nutjob!" said Raven. Basara's eyes bugged out. Selene laughed.

I turned back into Nomad.  "Okay, well, I am going to make something really really delicious. Mm, that looks good!" I peered into Selene's basket, and saw a bunch of fruits, blueberries, strawberries, blackberries, raspberries, and other stuff that grows in temperate zones.  I summoned a mixing bowl with batter in it, and dumped a bunch of berries in, and began to stir.
"What's that you are making?" asked Raven reaching a finger into the bowl. I smacked her hand lightly. 
"Not yet, I'm not finished!" I scolded. 
Raven laughed.  Selene stuck her finger in and ate some batter.
"Hey!" Selene stuck her tongue out at me. I couldn't help but laugh at the silliness of the whole situation.
"Aha!" I said, as a cake with fruit marbled in it appeared in my hand.  Everyone started to reach for the cake.  "Wait!" I commanded. "This needs chocolate... a chocolate... crust!" Chocolate appeared on the outside of the cake, a thick chocolate shell, with chocolate sauce dripping down the sides, and strawberries half-dipped in chocolate on top, with little chocolate flowers at the base of the cake.  Everyone grabbed a piece with their bare hands.  "Mm! This is good!" Everyone said between mouthfuls. It tasted like angel food cake marbled with fresh fruit, and a thick cold chocolate shell.

"But," said Raven, "I may have to top you."  Raven summoned a huge glass ice cream dish with vanilla ice cream.  Frozen berries were swirled in the ice cream.  She grabbed some fresh berries from Selene's basket, and dumped them on top of the ice cream.  Then,  she summoned whipped cream, and maraschino cherries.  Bananas appeared sticking out of the sides. Chocolate sauce began dripping over the whole thing.  The concoction floated in the air. My mouth began to water. "Wait!" said Raven, unfurling a red and white checkered blanket.
"What are you doing?"
"We are going to have an ice cream picnic! Everyone, sit down." We sat down on the blanket, and the giant ice cream floated over to us. Four long spoons appeared in the dessert. We grabbed the spoons, and dug in. It tasted amazing.  Everyone was so silent I knew Raven kicked my ass. I didn't mind at all!

----------


## tkdyo

Cusp, I think that was me just wanting to sleep...and that definitely seems like me because Ive been trying adams sleep deprivation for wilds technique.  hasnt been working really for me yet.

----------


## Raven Knight

> 13.10.2009Food Contest (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was on the moon. Selene walked to me. She was wearing a long white dress.  Raven was talking to a man, Basara, I think.  She waved at me.  Selene stood on her tiptoes and kissed my cheek. She was carrying a basket of fruit.
> "Nomad," said Raven, as she stepped over a little stream, "what do you want to do tonight?"
> "How about we have a contest?"
> "A contest?"
> "Yeah! Let's see who can make the most delicious food!"
> ...



Uh... did you intend the dirty implications of this part or did it just happen accidentally?  ::shock::   :Eek:   ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Uh... did you intend the dirty implications of this part or did it just happen accidentally?



I am innocent as a faun.

----------


## Baron Samedi

14.10.2009AP AP AP  (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I went to sleep, I focused on astral projection. I wanted to see if it was easier to do this now that I can WILD easily. I have been trying to increase the vividness of my WILD's.  I have went from a LD to an AP, and I wondered what would happen if I went from an AP to a WILD.

I lied in bed in shavassana with my eyes closed.  As soon as SP set in, I focused on rolling out of bed. I could feel my energy roll back and forth. I was trying to maintain total awareness as I fell asleep. It was taking a long time for me to fall asleep.  I felt a little frustration, but I tried to let it go. I felt a little thirsty so I rolled to my side, and I reached for a glass of water on my nightstand.  My mother knocked  on my door and walked into my room uninvited. I shrieked because I was so startled.  She looked at me blankly, then disappeared, leaving behind a white outline. I shrieked again. I realized I was already astral projecting, but I hadn't left my bed. I couldn't handle it, and I woke myself up.

I sat on the edge of my bed.  As I was getting oriented, I was interrupted by my mother calling my name. "Nathan?" I heard her voice faintly call me. _No wonder I had that weird dream astral thing about her. She's calling my name._  I got up, and walked out the door into the dark hallway. She was in the bathroom with the door open, doing her make-up.  She turned to me. She was young and pretty, with a few wrinkles like how she looked when she was about my age. She had a flower in her hair. "We only have a about a week's worth of money left," she said worriedly.

I was completely startled. I had no idea I was astral projecting.  I walked away, went back to my room, and lied back down in bed. I woke up for real this time.  Then, I heard my mother leave her bedroom, and get up and go to the bathroom.  

_What the hell? A precognition five seconds into the future? 

_I went back to sleep, and tried to astral project again, telling myself, I was going to do an RC as soon as I woke up.  I felt thirsty again. _Dammit! This isn't working._ I got up. I walked into the dark hallway. I couldn't see very well in the darkness. I forgot why I even got up. I felt really tired. I returned to my bed, and lied back down in my body. I realized I had just astral projected again. I felt too freaked out to try it again. I thought of blue and white as I fell asleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

14.10.2009Don Juan on the Moon (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I tumbled out of a portal on the moon. My 'aumakua fell through the portal after me, over and over again. After the third one, I began sending their energy out of me, and the ground rippled like water. I stood up. Raven waved to me. She was talking to a man. Selene strolled to me. 
"I don't even know why I came here," I said to Raven. "I am going to go do healing on my uncle."
"Okay, that's great!" she said.  
"Wait here, I'll be right back." 
"You're sweet," Selene smiled.  I created a portal.

I was in my uncle's bedroom. He was sleeping with a slightly pained expression on his face. I played my didjeridoo pointing it under his body. Astral grass grew under him, and lifted him slightly off of the bed. He relaxed a little. The upper lobes of his lungs were pink and raw.  There were little creatures growing in their, wriggling around. I focused trying to kill them with my sonic vibrations. They got agitated and weakened, but they didn't die. I didn't expect it to happen instantly. 

I created a portal, and returned to the moon.  "Hi again," said Raven. "Are you ready to go?"

"Ugh!" I said, looking at myself. I was covered in ectoplasm, and little black astral ticks. I raised my hand and called down fire, engulfing myself in flame. Whoosh! All the crap burned off me. "I did it!"

A man suddenly appeared standing right in front of me. He looked like a Mexican with a lot of Aztec blood. He had dark skin, and was wearing jeans with a sliver belt buckle with turquoise in it, leather boots, a leather vest with no shirt, and a small dreamcatcher hung from his neck. He had long thick black hair. He was wearing something around his forehead. 

"Nomad?" Apparently Raven did not see him. My eyes bugged out.
"Who are you?" I whispered.
"You already know who I am, Nagual. You and your friend there, what are you doing?"
I stood there, transfixed. He seemed annoyed that I didn't answer but continued.
"I am Don Juan. I have been watching you, Nagual. You amuse me. but you don't know what you are doing, so stop it. I am going to help you on your journey.  You are going somewhere, but you don't know where that somewhere is. Let me tell you where you are going: nowhere. I will help you get there."
I looked at him suspiciously. He seemed amused and annoyed at the same time.
"You look at me suspiciously. You wonder if I am an inorganic being.  You wonder if I am some type of creature here to deceive you. You know I am dead. You don't know if I am dead. Stop being so sure of yourself. You call yourself a fool, yet you do not know how foolish you are, until you acknowledge your wisdom minus your ego, fool. You are not a fool, yet you amuse me." At this he chuckled softly. 
"I am going to return, and guide you on your quest for nothing. Then, you will see that I am, in fact, exactly who I say I am. Of course, you don't really know me, because we haven't met yet. Now we have met, but you still don't know me, Nagual. You will not know me for many years.  Your journey is dangerous, but you can't stop, you wily sorcerer of old." At this he winked. "Your problem is that you think you are so young. You think you are young because you are so old. You don't belong here, but here is where you are, so be here. Your skills and memories follow you, like waves in and out. Do not waive your skills. You have looked through the mirror, and now you cannot look away. This is why you need me, because even though you know what you see, you do not believe, so I must tell you what you see. It's not an interpretation, but a confirmation. We are in a dangerous place. You are swimming with the sharks, and you look delicious, shark. Stop being a silly tourist. You are already in the body of a shark, tourist. Stop looking so delicious.  Hide within form.  Form nothing, and hide in that. Stop bugging your eyes out at me, child." He chuckled softly again.  
"You are going to forget and remember, remember and forget. This is the nature of this ocean, sorcerer.  You have questions, but you will not ask, because you don't trust me. That's good. Who knows who or what I am? I don't exist, do I? Yet I am standing here talking to you, little baby Naga. Writhe, wriggle and scream. Chirp to your mama for food in the nest of the ancient ones, little one."

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Cusp, I think that was me just wanting to sleep...and that definitely seems like me because Ive been trying adams sleep deprivation for wilds technique.  hasnt been working really for me yet.



Yeah. I didn't delineate who was who well in that post, but he was yawning at me, like _at_ me.  You were both acting sleepy, but you kept saying you wanted to go to sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

15.10.2009Lucid Party (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at a party in a classroom. A Lucid Party, I somehow knew.  There were some people there from a high school I went to.  There was a bunch of random crap in the classroom, so there wasn't much room. I went to the back of the narrow space we were standing in. I saw this girl I had a crush on in high school sitting on an ugly green plastic chair. "Hi, G___" I said.
"Oh, hey," she looked up at me expectantly.
I told her to pleasure me orally, which she did. It felt so real, I slipped into semi-lucidity.  
I woke up in the house I had lived in in when I was 13.  I sat up on the couch. I heard my mother's voice scolding me about a pressure valve. I didn't know what she was talking about.  She blathered on excitedly mumbling. "What? What? You're not making any sense."
She walked out the front door, and ran in circles waving her arms in the air, and mumbling like a crazy woman.
_What is wrong with her?__ I must be dreaming!_ I saw my sister, A. walk in the room. We were both teenagers in this dream.  I said, "Hey, A. stop!" 
She stopped and looked at me confused and annoyed. "What?" 
"Um, you are dreaming!" I pointed at her. She smiled at me, and shook her head, walking away.
"Wait! Wait, look!" I floated up to the ceiling. She stopped at looked at me amusedly. I landed back down.
"See, see, this is a dream."
She looked at me, smiling as if I was playing a silly joke.
"Okay, look, look again." I floated up and I got stuck on the ceiling like a helium balloon. "See, see? I can't do this in real life."
A. smiled at me like it was a silly joke that I do all the time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

15.10.2009Strange frag (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I tumbled out of a vertical vortex portal, and landed on the moon in the biosphere on all fours.  I felt disorented. _Where had I just come from?_ There were a bunch of people in the distance.  Someone waved at me.
"Nomad! Uh... Nate? You okay?" I shook my head, trying shake off that strange feeling. _Where had I just come from? Why can't I remember?
_I felt something coming through the portal behind me, something big.
"What is that?" someone said. I quickly began to close the portal.  "Wait," I said. "I don't feel like this thing is dangerous, I want to see what it is." I opened the portal all the way. Then, my spaceship, Future's Hope, came through, a silvery almond shaped vehicle. It put out landing legs, and alighted on the ground in the Biodome, but it was too small to be my ship.  _Was this the ship of aliens?
_Then, I saw Raven's fire valkyrie come through, at least its nose did, but it couldn't fit.  It reversed, and the portal closed.
The silver ship blurred, then disappeared.
Raven walked to me, and placed her hand on my shoulder, concerned. "Nomad? You okay?"
"I... I don't know," I coughed. "What just happened? Where the hell are we? I mean, where was I? I can't remember!" I said frustratedly.
"I don't know."
15.10.2009The Pegaus and the Dragon (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I fell about two feet through a portal, and landed on the back of a white horse that Raven was riding. We were almost at a full sprint. I held on to Raven's waist. (It felt so real, I didn't feel like I could do all the stuff I can do in my WILD's, like ride on the back of a horse with someone else and not hold on to them. It felt more like a DILD which is more vivid, but I have less control.) I turned back to look at the enemies that were pursuing us, but there were none there.  Raven didn't seemed suprised that I was there. _Had I re-entered a dream?_

I looked to my right, and I saw a woman riding a golden dragon with an orange tint to it through the woods. He was crashing through the trees and almost bounding as he went. The dragon had a big silly grin on his face.  I realized the woman must be Warrior Tiger. She was whooping and laughing.  She looked like she was about to be thrown, but she stayed on.  I got the feeling the dragon was a male, and the horse was a mare.

Raven had a look of serene determination, and quiet joy on her face. She kicked the horse into a full sprint. The trees were rushing past us now. It was so exhilirating, I slipped into semi-lucidity.  We got to a cliff and leapt off. I was frightened, but I trust Raven. Whoosh! The horse unfolded two great feathery wings, and we soared through the sky next to the dragon. There was an amazing waterfall on our left, tumbling down hundreds of feet into an unseen pool below. The wind was cool and intense in my face.

We circled and increased altitude. I felt little droplets of water stick to me as we flew through clouds, then alighted on a mountaintop.  We dismounted. Warrior Tiger carressed the dragon's neck, and patted his cheek. He nuzzled her, almost pushing her over.  
Raven patted the pegasus' head, and said something to it softly. It whinnied and chuffed, shaking its mane.  I looked at Warrior Tiger. "So, you must be Nate," she said shaking my hand. "Yes, Allison, but I thought you would be a boy."
"No," she laughed, "that's only in my D&D dreams!"
"Oh, I feel like I am going to wake up!" said Raven.
"Okay," I said. I wanted to make sure she remembered the dream. I gave Raven a big hug, and kissed her cheek. Raven blushed, and Allison chuckled. "You're a great friend!" I told Raven. Allison smiled and nodded in agreement, leaning upon some type of staff. Raven disappeared. "Oh, me too! Bye Warrior Tiger!" I waved to Allison. "Bye, Nate!" she giggled.

----------


## Raven Knight

> The Pegaus and the Dragon (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I fell about two feet through a portal, and landed on the back of a white horse that Raven was riding. We were almost at a full sprint. I held on to Raven's waist. (It felt so real, I didn't feel like I could do all the stuff I can do in my WILD's, like ride on the back of a horse with someone else and not hold on to them. It felt more like a DILD which is more vivid, but I have less control.) I turned back to look at the enemies that were pursuing us, but there were none there.  Raven didn't seemed suprised that I was there. _Had I re-entered a dream?_
> 
> I looked to my right, and I saw a woman riding a golden dragon with an orange tint to it through the woods. He was crashing through the trees and almost bounding as he went. The dragon had a big silly grin on his face.  I realized the woman must be Warrior Tiger. *She was whooping and laughing.*  She looked like she was about to be thrown, but she stayed on.  I got the feeling the dragon was a male, and the horse was a mare.
> 
> Raven had a look of serene determination, and quiet joy on her face. She kicked the horse into a full sprint. The trees were rushing past us now. It was so exhilirating, I slipped into semi-lucidity.  We got to a cliff and leapt off. I was frightened, but I trust Raven. Whoosh! The horse unfolded two great feathery wings, and we soared through the sky next to the dragon. There was an amazing waterfall on our left, tumbling down hundreds of feet into an unseen pool below. The wind was cool and intense in my face.
> ...



#1: I know for a fact that Allison would NOT be whooping!  :laugh: 

#2: Don't be surprised if Spike punches you in the face next time you meet!  ::bslap:: 

I'm afraid I don't remember a bit of it...  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

15.10.2009War of the Dream Warriors (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My grandmother said she had been having nightmares like she hasn't had for 65 years.  She wouldn't tell me about them, she just said they were horrible.

*Battle on the Home Front*
I went into a WILD, and geared up for battle.  I was in nomad form, a bedouin dressed all in white, wearing a winged helmet, and batwings, wielding the Moonstaff.  I went into my grandmother's room. There was a dream demon crouched above her on the bed, breathing heavily.  I felt the winged helmet vibrating at a high frequency. She had a pained expression her face.  It looked like a red gargoyle with claws on its wings. Instead of a dragon face like Zaphor, it had the face of a vampire bat.  The inside of its body and thick wings was a pale grey. Without a word, I blasted it in the chest with the Moonstaff.
It got knocked through the wall, and it shrieked in surprise in anger, falling upon its back. I leapt upon its chest, and mercilessly slit its throat with my dagger. It turned into a bunch of little green worms, and they tried to bury themselves in the ground. I summoned fire from the sky with my Moonstaff, and burned them up.  I had a bunch of ectoplasm on me. I summoned another spell of fire healing, and I was engulfed in violet flame, and the slime burned away. 

I walked through the wall back into her room. There was another dream demon in the same spot. I leapt at it, a flying tackle, and we flew through the wall and landed in the street.  I withdrew my dagger, and gutted it from its navel to its throat. I stood up, and sheathed my dagger.

A demon the size of a skyscraper appeared before me. I changed my size to match it, growing into a giant white-clothed Bedouin wielding my Moonstaff, a winged helmet on my head, and batwings slowly flapping. I went into an attack stance. Hundreds of demons appeared at its side in a row, facing north. I multiplied myself to match them.

*Joining The War*
I heard a voice boom like thunder, "No need for that, brother!"
I came back completely into myself as hundreds of Dream Warriors landed at my sides from the sky. I morphed into a great lava minotaur, my skin black stone, with orange cracks glowing in my skin, my tail whipping back and forth in anticipation.  Steam rose from my skin, and my eyes glowed red. I picked my first target.

I saw the Dream Warrior Master, a great devil, standing in the center of the row. He charged toward the largest dream demon, each step he took, sounded like the earth rumbling.
Both sides roared, and we charged at each other into battle. I smashed them with great fists, and tossed them with my horns. I felt myself leaping upon them, biting chunks out of their abominable flesh, and I realized I had changed into a great werewolf.
Then, roaring like a jaguar, and I saw I had become a great werecat, shredding the dream demons to pieces with monstrous claws. The Dream Warriors were doing all kinds of elemental and shapeshifting magic. Some had swords, some had staves, some were shooting elemental magic from their hands, and others shapeshifted into mythical beasts. Flying dream warriors whizzed around the dream demons.  As we battled, we pushed our enemies south toward the sea.

Kanaloa appeared, the Hawaiian sea god, a giant octopus, rising from the sea, dark, ancient, and angry.  Many tentacles, wrapped around the remaining dream demons, dragging them into the depths as they screamed in fright and anger. The battle was over. The other dream warriors pointed they weapons skyward, looked up, and turning into light, flew into the sky.

"Welcome, to the war, brother," the Dream Warrior Master said to me, wiping blood from his mouth. "You are wounded," he said, glancing down at my chest, "you know where you need to go." I looked down, and saw three scratches across my chest. I felt other smaller scratches all over my body. I nodded, engulfed myself in violet flame again, burning off ectoplasm and little black astral ticks, then teleported to the Glen of Healing.

*Werecat in the Glen of Healing*
I was laying on my back in werecat form. I noticed I had white fur in the front and insides of my limbs, and the rest of my fur was a pale tawny color, with black spots. The grass lifted me a few inches off of the ground, and I closed my eyes.  The god of winter appeared between the trees, and blew healing herbs into my wounds. 

We were in his cave.  The god of Winter, the Frost Giant, the Crystal Golem was stirring a pot in the back of the cave.  I saw Joseph there. "Nice kitty," he teased, and patted me on the head. He turned into a giant falcon, and nuzzled me, then looked at me with his right eye and blinked.
"Come by the fire, and rest your weary soul," said the god of Winter. I sat down next to him, and stared into the fire. "Those wounds will take awhile to heal, dream warrior. Now rest."

*Angel's Blessing*
I prayed to my angel, and astral projected to my grandmother's bedroom. I saw three stern angels standing vigil around her bed. They were each holding a two handed silver sword, its tip on the ground in front of them, both hands resting upon the pommel.  They had long white robes, and white bird's wings. Upon their heads were winged helmets, with pale golden wings, and the base a dark silvery blue. Nose guards came down in front of the helmets obscuring their faces.

I returned to the cave and stared into the fire. I looked down at the wounds on my chest. The healing herbs had a cooling sensation. I took a deep breath, and and relaxed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Daaaaaamn. You have some crazy lucid dreams. I could learn a lot from you.



Check out Raven Knight's DJ. It's pretty amazing.




> Your dreams are just _incredible_, Nomad. I think one of my dream goals now is to be as good at lucid dreaming as your are. They're all so vivid and fantastic!



Thanks.  ::thanks:: 





> #1: I know for a fact that Allison would NOT be whooping! 
> 
> #2: Don't be surprised if Spike punches you in the face next time you meet! 
> 
> I'm afraid I don't remember a bit of it...



I may have just perceived her whooping! Maybe she was whooping on the inside.  ::D:   I can't  ::hug::  my sister?  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

My grandmother just told me she had pleasant dreams last night. 

 :woohoo:

----------


## Raven Knight

::lmao:: 



> I may have just perceived her whooping! Maybe she was whooping on the inside.   I can't  my sister?



Just imagining Allison whooping made me lmao!  ::lmao:: 

And I think Spike was just in a bad mood.  He's looking for a fight...  Q will have to find him one!  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## Raven Knight

> My grandmother just told me she had pleasant dreams last night.



I'm glad you were able to take care of that for your grandmother! :bravo: How did she end up with so many dream demons?  ::shock::  That many dream demons in one place is unprecidented!  :Eek:  Maybe it was one dream demon that multiplied itself...  ::?:

----------


## beachgirl

I learn so much! Today i am fascinated by how your lucids have story lines. And play with energy. And do so much. What an education.
Thank you. 
And... I totally get it about the food! 
Way cool... oh yes... and the dragon... and more.

bg~~~

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm glad you were able to take care of that for your grandmother! :bravo: How did she end up with so many dream demons?  That many dream demons in one place is unprecidented!  Maybe it was one dream demon that multiplied itself...



There were only two dream demons in my grandmother's room. 

The army of dream demons were made up of ones that were attacking the people of my island. I forgot to say the battle was during the day. I think they are weaker during the day, or when the sun is shining on them.

Apparently the battle is a small chapter in a war spanning eons. The other dream warriors were so badass.  My description in no way does them justice, but I was too busy fighting to pay a lot of attention to them.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I learn so much! Today i am fascinated by how your lucids have story lines. And play with energy. And do so much. What an education.
> Thank you. 
> And... I totally get it about the food! 
> Way cool... oh yes... and the dragon... and more.
> 
> bg~~~



My dreams had self-contained storylines until I met Raven Knight. Now, it's one great amazing storyline.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Just imagining Allison whooping made me lmao! 
> 
> And I think Spike was just in a bad mood.  He's looking for a fight...  Q will have to find him one!



I think Spike's version of being in a good mood, is darkly grim. (When was he in a bad mood? or did he tell you that annoyed him?)

----------


## Baron Samedi

15.10.2009Werecat in the Cave of the Frost Giant (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I felt my spirit land in my sleeping werecat body in the cave of the frost giant. I stirred and yawned.
"Ah, there you are," said the frost giant. You need to come with me. I slowly stood, and followed the frost giant out of the cave, and down a hill to a stream. Joseph came with us.  The water was in the stream was perfectly clear, and it felt like it was beckoning me.
I stepped my big werecat body into the stream, it was rejuvenating. I opened my mouth, and took a deep draught. I turned over, and laid on my back. I saw brown toxins flow out of my pores.
"Don't worry about polluting the stream," said the frost giant, as if in reply to my concern.  The water began flowing clear. I stood up, and stepped out of the stream, shaking myself off on all fours. As we trudged back up the hill, I heard booming steps. I looked at the Frost Giant. He had a small smile on his face.
"Hello, brother!" he called toward the source of the sound.  Another giant appeared, in human form. He had a large beard, and was wearing a green robe, and carrying a basket of fruit. He was wearing sandals, and had leaves around his head.  He had a big grin on his face, like he was about to tell you a funny joke. "Hello-o-o-o, brotha!" yelled the other giant enthusiastically.
He met us and stopped. He looked at me, amused for some reason. "Who is the sad wet kitty?" he laughed.
"Oh, another dream warrior, resting from battle," said the frost giant.
The giant in the green robe winked at me, like a grandfather teasing his grandson.
"Well, I brought the fruit you asked me for, brother," he said, handing the frost giant the basket.  
The frost giant offered the fruit to me. "Here, eat this," he said. I ate some of the fruits in the basket, fruits I cannot recognize.  They tasted amazing.  Sweet, tart, refreshing... some tasted like flowers, other like grapes, some like peaches, some like cherries. The giant in the green robe watched me approvingly. He threw back his head and laughed. "I must return to my lands brother," he said. "Be well."
"Be well, brother," said the frost giant. The giant in the green robe took such great strides he was gone in seconds.  
"Who was that?" I asked as we continued up the hill.
"That," said the frost giant, "is the god of summer."  
"Then why does he look like Father Christmas?" I asked.
The frost giant roared with laughter as if I told him a great joke, and shook his head.

I woke up for a second and fell back to sleep.

I was in the cave of the Frost Giant again, curled up sleeping like a cat. I stirred and stretched. The Frost giant was stirring some soup in a pot. He turned to me. "You have wound on your back. Come." I followed him out of the cave to a large low boulder. "Now, drape yourself over this big rock," he said. "You have slivers of demon's claws in your back."  I laid on the boulder on my stomach, and I saw I had gashes on my back that were worse than the scratches on my chest. I could see little splinters sticking out of the wounds. Joseph walked to me, and began pulling them out. He had a hard time reaching so he changed into a giant falcon.  I think he sensed I was a little afraid he would accidently hurt me, so he changed into a sparrow. I felt his little feet hop around on my back, pulling out the slivers with his tiny beak. I twitched with the pain.
"Now, breathe," said the Frost Giant. "Just relax."  After Joseph was done, He hopped off and changed back into a boy. He looked like green crystal.  The Frost Giant tousled his hair. "Good job, son," he said approvingly. Joseph looked up and smiled at the Frost Giant.  The Frost Giant exhaled into his cupped hands and blew healing herbs into the wounds. I took a deep breath and sighed. Warm sun felt good my back.

----------


## Baron Samedi

16.10.2009Cyborg Adventure (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Cusp and MoSh on The Moon
I tumbled out of a portal on the moon.  A couple people tumbled out and landed on me.  We stood up.  "Who are these people?" Raven asked. "This is... Cusp, and Man of Shred," I said.

"Hey Cusp, you are dreaming."
"I know."
"So, are you going to remember this?"
"I'll try." The Cusp wandered off into the Biodome. "Nice place ya got here. Interesting."

"Hey, MoSh, you are dreaming."
"Am I?" he said, looking at his hands. "Oh, oh I am dreaming!"
"Waking Nomad?"
"Yes, it's me, bro! Welcome to the Moon!"
"Cool! What is all this?"
"You're in the Biodome Man!"
"Really? I have to look at all this stuff. That tower is huge! You have plants on the moon? What?" He wandered off.

missing time
*Grabbing mah Cuz*
"So, where do you want to go?" said Raven, creating a portal.
"I'd like to see if we can share a dream with my cousin."
"Lead the way." I went in first, and we were in my living room, where my cousin was sleeping.  He was not dreaming. I woke him up. His dream body sat up on the edge of the couch. "What? Huh? What's going on?"
"Dude, you're lucid! I mean you are dreaming. Think about it."
"Hunh? Am I? Oh yeah! Who's that? Your chick?"
"No," I laughed, she's my friend.
"Hi, I'm Raven."
"Hi. This is weird."
"I know! Let's go somewhere!"
Raven created a portal. "Follow me."
He look at the portal suspiciously. "In there?"
"Yeah!" I grabbed his arm, and pulled him through.

We were on the moon in the Biodome. My cousin looked around, staring up at the tower, then looked around at the plants and animals. "So, you guys actually made this shit?"
"Yeah!" I said. "So, let's go on an adventure!"
"Okay, shoots," he said. 
Raven seemed amused at his accent. She created a portal, and we went through.

*In The Void with Morpheus*
We were in The Void. Everything was white.
"Holy shit!" said D. "Is this shit like the Matrix?" 
"Kind of," I laughed. 
"How did we get here?" said Raven. 
"I don't really know." 
A man appeared in a black and blue robe, with bug bushy black eyebrows, pale skin, and peircing blue eyes. Morpheus. He danced around, spinning.
"Nothing is what it seems, everything's a dream," he sang off key. D. was buggin his eyes out. Plants appeared as Morpheus danced. "Dream on, dreamers," he chuckled.

missing time
*Gears World*

We were in some blasted out war zone in a city.  My cousin, D, was a some kind of superhuman, like in Gears of War, wielding a torque bow.  Raven Knight was a super android, with morphing powers like in terminator. I was a cyborg with tank treads, and a hydraulic exoskeleton over my arms, and steel embedded into my head. I looked down at my tank treads. "This will never do!" I said, and changed them into cybernetic legs like a horse has.

There was a huge spider robot behind some pillars in a blasted half-building in front of us.  It turned toward us. "Take cover!" yelled my cousin, D.  We took cover behind some concrete blocks, and it charged up a laser and fired, barely missing us.
D tried to stand up and fire his torque bow at it, but it was watching him.  It fired again, and he ducked back down just in time. "Shit, I can't get a bead on it!" he said.

I took the left flank, withdrawing a vibro-sword. Raven flanked its the right. D. popped up, and it turned from me to him. I rushed at it, and sliced one of its legs off. It tilted, and missed D. as he ducked again. Raven leapt up and formed her arms into blades climbing up a concrete pillar by driving her blade arms into the pillar. She tossed a flash bang grenade it. BOOM! A bright flash of light, then smoke.  D. stood up, and took aim. The spiderbot was blinded. He fired perfectly into its eye, and in sparked and crumbled to the ground.

"Follow me!" D. said. He seemed like a fish in water in this world. We went out into an open courtyard. Demon aliens appeared around us. D. and I boosted into the air with rocket boots, and he fired a shotgun at the demons. ch-ckBOOM! ch-ckBOOM!  I turned my arms into gatling guns. BR-R-R-R-RR-R-R-R-ATTT! mowing them down. Raven was a silver and crimson blur, slicing up the remainder.

"Fuck, yeah, bitches!" shouted my cousin.
"Cheehoo!" I whooped.
We high-fived in mid-air. Raven started laughing at our accents.  "I didn't know you had an accent."
"Ony sometimes like when I stay ova hea!"
"What?" Raven said.
D. laughed, and the dream ended.

----------


## Raven Knight

> 16.10.2009Cyborg Adventure (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Cusp and MoSh on The Moon
> I tumbled out of a portal on the moon.  A couple people tumbled out and landed on me.  We stood up.  "Who are these people?" Raven asked. "This is... Cusp, and Man of Shred," I said.
> 
> "Hey Cusp, you are dreaming."
> "I know."
> ...



Memories come back to me as I read the dream.  That was cool!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Memories come back to me as I read the dream.  That was cool!



You kicked ass in that dream! I thought it was cool that my cuz was a super soldier, you were an android, and I was a cyborg.

----------


## Baron Samedi

17.10.2009Drag Queen Base Jumping (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

As I went to sleep, I felt a red dream demon hovering above me grinning. _Bastard! Hmm. How am I going to defeat this fucker?_ I visualized my  dream armor and weapons coming to me, and attaching to me.Then, I felt my angel, Michael, sharing the same space with me.  He was wearing a winged helmet, a white robe, and a silver broadsword. Michael, lept up from my bed, and tackled the demon. They flew through the wall at the foot of my bed into the the living room.  I followed him, withdrawing my dagger, and gutted it from navel to throat. "Well, that was violent!" said Michael. I grinned.

missing time

I was launched vertically out of a vertical portal about fifteen feet high above the floor of the biodome. I landed on my feet. Raven was talking quietly to a man. I think it was Spike. Selene ran toward me, then slowed looking concerned. "Nomad?" said Raven. A golden snake like thing flew out of a the portal, and a small sky blue dragon.  They alighted next to me, changing into a golden and sky blue gargoyle. "This is Skyfire," I said, introducing the golden gargoyle, "and this is... I can't remember his name... I'll just call you Hydro." Hydro nodded, not seeming to care what I called him.

"What just happened? Where was I? Why does this keep happening to me? I can't remember where I was just now." 
"What's wrong? You look ill."
"I don't know. I feel strange. Hold on." I teleported to the sick bay of the Tower. I stepped on to a glowing pink ring on the floor. Pink energy moved up and down my body, scanning me.
"Parasites detected. Memory loss detected," said the computer.
Ack! I summoned violet flame and burned off ectoplasm, and little black astral ticks.
"What is wrong with my memory? What is affecting it?" I asked the computer.
"Parasites no longer detected. Memory loss still detected. Cause unknown."

I teleported back out of the Tower into the biodome. I was standing in front of Raven. She was looking at me concernedly. "Well, the I have some type of memory loss problem, but the Tower computer said she doesn't know why."
"Well, do you want to-" I knew Raven was going to suggest healing, but I interrupted because I felt the dream was going to be over soon, so I said, "No, no, let's just go do something cool: drag queen base jumping!"

*DRAG QUEEN BASE JUMPING*
"Okay," she laughed. She opened a portal.  We were on the top of the Empire State Building. Raven was wearing a tuxedo and a top hat with a little fake black moustache and a black cane. Her hair was tucked up in a bun, and for some reason, was black.
I was wearing a fluffy white wedding dress, make up, and a cheap ash blond wig. My make-up was not as garish as I wished. I looked down at the dress.
"I am not getting married. Eyew." I changed the dress into an 1800's era big blue dress with ruffles on puffy short sleeves. Raven looked at me and laughed. "Strap on your parachute!" I said.
We strapped on our parachutes, then teleported to the top of the anti-suicide fence, and stood on it.  I looked around at the city. The day was a little cloudy. The city was so much bigger than I thought. The wind whipped against our faces.
"GO!" I shouted, and we leapt off.  We fell through the air, facing downward, with our bodies in perfect skydiving position. I felt the wind rushing up against me, roaring in my ears.  "This is fucking awesome!" Raven shouted and laughed. She was wearing goggles and a leather helmet now. We passed through some clouds getting misted along the way. I felt water droplets rush up the side of my face.
"I know!" I shouted back. "Cheeeehooooo!" I screamed on the way down. The building below got closer and closer. A crowd formed on the sidewalk below and pointed up at us. We both pulled our parachutes at the same time. Mine was orange, and hers was white.  We floated down, and landed on the sidewalk.  The crowd clapped, and we pulled off our goggles, grinning like champions.
They peppered us with questions: So, are you two getting married? Was this a publicity stunt? How long have you been base jumping? Are you worried about getting arrested? Are you gay rights activists?

"Huh? Married? No." I looked down. My dress had changed to white wedding dress again. I picked up the skirt part.  "This is supposed to be a regular blue dress," I said.

"What?" said someone from the crowd. Raven looked at me and started laughing her ass off. I just shrugged and smiled.

This was probably one of the most fun dreams of my life. Thanks to space explorer for giving me the idea.

----------


## Midnight Traveler

As the title says, wow!  Wakingnomad, your dreams are so awesome!  And that last one about drag queen base jumping?  I was laughing my ass off!  ::lmao::   I can't wait to see more!  And if I can learn shared dreaming, I'd really like to be a part of it!

Seth

----------


## Baron Samedi

> As the title says, wow!  Wakingnomad, your dreams are so awesome!  And that last one about drag queen base jumping?  I was laughing my ass off!   I can't wait to see more!  And if I can learn shared dreaming, I'd really like to be a part of it!
> 
> Seth



You sure you want to go drag queen base jumping?  ::D:

----------


## Midnight Traveler

> You sure you want to go drag queen base jumping?



Sure.  And to the moon, and to that Assassin's Creed dimension, and to that planet with Koomo and the bat people!  There are so many places I want to go and so much I want to do once I get better at lucid dreaming and dream recall!  ::D:

----------


## mowglycdb

Any one interested in going to the digimon world ?

----------


## The Cusp

I let my intent slip last night, but Wednesday and Thursday I had my intent dead set on fucking with you (not in a bad way :tongue2: ).  Was too tired to fully recall those dreams (sad, I know) but I did remember dreams that seemed to fit the bill and was satisfied with that as I went back to sleep.

I was looking for anything that sounded like my influence on your dream, and I think this might have been me.





> I saw the Dream Warrior Master, a great devil, standing in the center of the row. He charged toward the largest dream demon, each step he took, sounded like the earth rumbling.



Perhaps that's just being arrogant, but that's just the kind of thing I would do in a lucid.  And your imagination would provide plenty of things that I just wouldn't be able to resist smashing.

So while initially distracted by a good fight, my intent for that night was still to mess with you.  To mess with you by focusing your intent on something, letting it engulf you, then distract your attention to something new and let that overwhelm you for awhile.  Rinse and repeat.

What I didn't anticipate and completely threw me for a loop is how hard you fall to the first "punch".  In this case that first punch was telling you that you were wounded.  But mainly it was that you just fucking teleported away, which messed up my plans.  I'm not going to chase you all over the god damned dream world man.





> "Welcome, to the war, brother," the Dream Warrior Master said to me, wiping blood from his mouth. "You are wounded," he said, glancing down at my chest, "you know where you need to go." I looked down, and saw three scratches across my chest. I felt other smaller scratches all over my body. I nodded, engulfed myself in violet flame again, burning off ectoplasm and little black astral ticks, then teleported to the Glen of Healing.



I can't believe you fucking fell for that!  Seriously, that's like falling for the old "your shoelace is untied" gag.  How am I supposed to show you anything if you keep teleporting away? Sheesh!

You don't need to be healed, ever.  Everything requires your attention to exist.  You weren't wounded until I told you that you were.  You didn't get those wounds in the battle, you created them right there and then by directing your attention to them.  If you don't worry about them, they're not a problem.

I'm going to find a way to make you get this, even if I have to chain you down so you can't teleport away.  The flaw in using a portal is that you have to be able to jump though it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

17.10.2009Damn you (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I forgot this dream, but I remembered it half a day later.

I was flying toward the moon as a minotaur.  _Dammit. I should be there.  I know what this means: a battle in space.

_I had a bunch of pink glowing parasites. I spun in the air, and pulled the rest off. "Get off me!" I pulled out my Moonsword, and held it in front of me.

A huge dream demon loomed in front of me, with red skin, the horns of a bull, yellow eyes, a huge cape, legs like a bull, and a scimitar. He raked his blade against his teeth. It sounded like nails on a chalkboard. Then, he licked the edge of his sword.

"You are disgusting," I said.  He flicked his sword around, and it flashed in sunlight.  I increased my speed, aiming my sword at his gut, and spun around. "RAAAAA!" I gutted him, and he turned into a bunch of little green worms which reformed into about a dozen smaller demons. They laughed at me mockingly in little voices as they surrounded me.  It was kind of funny.

I stopped, and changed into Nomad form, a Bedouin dressed all in white. I summoned a double bladed quarterstaff, with wavy forked blades.  I was wearing my winged helmet given to me by my angel for holy protection. It was humming like mad.  I slowly flapped my bat wings.  My eyes turned red, and steam rose from my skin.  The little demons waved their scimitars around, and made a noise like a swarm of locusts laughing, then they charged me. I hit the button on my energy belt, and a blue force field formed around me in the shape of a perfect sphere.  The little demons began banging on the force field. I teleported out of their, and they kept banging on the force field which remained for a second.

I summoned the Moonstaff, and blasted a couple of them with moonlight. They split apart, changing into little green worms.  The remaining ones gathered together back into a large demon, and picked up the wormy green bodies of the other two demons, and ate them.

"Eyew! You are disgusting!" I said.  

It grew a little bigger after it ate the other two.  It roared at me in anger, then took a huge inhale, blowing fire at me like a flamethrower.  I turned on my energy field focusing all the energy to the front.  It gave up after it was out of breath. The dream demon teleported behind me, and threw something at me, whispering, "forget." I felt something stick in my back, but the pain was so slight, I forgot about it.

I placed the Moonstaff on my back, and wielded the Moonsword.  We fenced in outer space, sparks leaping off our blades.  He roared at me, and his breath smelled rank.  I found a opening in his defense, and I stuck the tip of my blade right under his chin. He spread his arms, and dropped his blade. I sliced him from chin to navel.  A bunch of glowing green worms poured out of him, and he deflated.

Skyfire, my golden dragon friend appeared, and blew fire at the worms.  The dream demon reformed himself amidst the fire. He summoned a shield and a whip. He deflected the fire with his whip.
He became a lava demon, his skin black like lava, with orange glowing cracks in his skin. He cracked his neck. He walked at me slowly. BOOM BOOM BOOM.  Rainstorm, the sky blue water dragon appeared, and wrapped his body around the dream demon like a constrictor snake.  The dream demon's body cooled at these points, and it looked like scars. He grabbed at Rainstorm, trying to push him off, roaring in anger.

"You got to get the hell out of here, man, NOW!" he yelled at me.  I created red portal, that looked like I was seeing it in a mirror, changed into a minotaur, and flew through as fast I could.

Note: I forgot about this dream until I was telling Raven Knight how I couldn't remember what happened when I showed up on the moon before the drag queen base jumping dream, then it all came back to me.

Meditation:
I meditated after remembering the dream. I had this gnarly astral sliver in my back transparent, like a piece of glass. I focused on pushing it out from the inside. It fell out on the floor.  _This is what was making me forget. I wonder why the Tower Computer couldn't detect it? Hmm..._ Little astral butterflies appeared flitting around my back and spat nectar into the wound.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I let my intent slip last night, but Wednesday and Thursday I had my intent dead set on fucking with you (not in a bad way).  Was too tired to fully recall those dreams (sad, I know) but I did remember dreams that seemed to fit the bill and was satisfied with that as I went back to sleep.
> 
> I was looking for anything that sounded like my influence on your dream, and I think this might have been me.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps that's just being arrogant, but that's just the kind of thing I would do in a lucid.  And your imagination would provide plenty of things that I just wouldn't be able to resist smashing.
> 
> So while initially distracted by a good fight, my intent for that night was still to mess with you.  To mess with you by focusing your intent on something, letting it engulf you, then distract your attention to something new and let that overwhelm you for awhile.  Rinse and repeat.
> ...



You and I have different views on shared dreaming apparently. You believe dreams are from minds, and shared dreams are from two minds apparently. I believe that dreams are going into another dimension.  Nope, the Dream Warrior Master is a separate entity that Raven and I have dreamed about on different occasions. 

Maybe I'll grab you and we can battle in the colloseum tonight in the Outer Lands. I have fought Raven, Tooth, and Walms there.  You using humor to fight makes sense, for in the one dream I know we battled you turned into a skyscraper, and then a face popped out.  Do you like the old cartoon The Tick by the way?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Any one interested in going to the digimon world ?



Maybe you should start a thread of that. You may get more responses. I am not interested in digimon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

17.10.2009Meditation Battle (Meditation)

NON-DREAM Meditation

My dream guide told me the only way to defeat this dream demon was fire from the inside. I decided to experiment with meditation, hoping that I would have more power, since I wasn't asleep. In other words, he wouldn't be able to trap me in a dream.

I closed my eyes in sitting position.  I visualized how I would defeat him. I geared up in nomad form. I was a desert nomad dressed in all white, wearing the Moonsword on my hip.  My winged helmet appeared on my head. Batwings slowly flapped behind me.  I slammed my energy gloves together.  I flicked my force field on and off. I tested the boosters on my energy boots.

I summoned my two dragon friends, Rainstorm, the water dragon, and Skyfire, the dragon of lightning and fire.  They were in their small fire lizard form, flying near my shoulders.  I took off into outer space.  I felt the presence of the dream demon, and withdrew my sword.

The same dream demon was there before me, his cape flapping in a wind from nowhere.  "Ah, we meet again, dream warrior. Back for more pain, I see."  It was my turn to be silent.  I summoned an orange and purple flame that shot down from above, and engulfed my sword.  I charged at the demon, _RAAAA!,_ and sliced him in half.

I changed into a minotaur, breathing heavily.  A hoof the size of my body slammed down on to my left hoof.  "You think you can defeat me that easily, you fool?" I looked up. The dream demon was the size of an aircraft carrier.  "Don't you know that size is relative?" I asked.  I thought about matching size for size, but instead I decided to do the opposite.

Rainstorm spoke to me telepathically: you know what you need to do, brother.

I changed into a little green worm, and crawled up into his fur.  "Huh? What?" said the dream demon confusedly.  He looked worried.  He began to change his body into lava, but Rainstorm wrapped his body around him again, preventing him from morphing.  Skyfire blew fire in his face, then landed on his head, as he waved the fire away from his eyes. She latched her foreclaws on to his head, and electrocuted him. He roared in pain and anger.  I reached my goal: his navel. I crawled into his gut, and I blended in with all the other little green glowing worms.  I moved into the center of his being, and bit my tail.  Then, I spun around, forming a sphere.  I engulfed myself in flame, growing for a second, then exploding outwards.   The dream demon blew up, and worm guts were everywhere.  

I changed back into nomad form, bowed to the dragons, and teleported to the Glen of Healing. I was covered in ectoplasm. I summoned violet fire, buring it all off. I collapsed in the grass, and golden energy flowed into me. I was thirsty. 

I rolled out of the glen down a slope, and into the stream.  I was on my hands and knees in the stream, drinking deeply.  Brown toxins flowed out of my pores.  It was disgusting, but it felt good to get it out.  The god of Winter, the frost giant walked over the hill with Joseph.
"Here, drink this, dream warrior," he said, addressing me. He extended an empty hand, and a flask appeared in the air, spinning slowly. Inside was a glowing red liquid. "Let me guess... pomegranate juice?"
"Yes!" he laughed.
"That's cool that you got here even though you're not dreaming, but in a meditation," said Joseph to me.
"Is there a difference? What is the difference?"
The Frost Giant simply laughed, then put Joseph on his shoulder after tousling his hair, and walked back up the slope. I laid down in the water on my back, and closed my eyes, feeling the water rush around me.

----------


## The Cusp

> You and I have different views on shared dreaming apparently. You believe dreams are from minds, and shared dreams are from two minds apparently. I believe that dreams are going into another dimension.  Nope, the Dream Warrior Master is a separate entity that Raven and I have dreamed about on different occasions. 
> 
> Maybe I'll grab you and we can battle in the colloseum tonight in the Outer Lands. I have fought Raven, Tooth, and Walms there.  You using humor to fight makes sense, for in the one dream I know we battled you turned into a skyscraper, and then a face popped out.  Do you like the old cartoon The Tick by the way?



Love the Tick.  I'm surprised I haven't carve my name into the moon with a giant laser yet.

But other dimension or no, you're still missing the point.  You got played in that dream, whether it was a real person of just a regular DC.  There was no mention of you taking damage in that dream, no mention of wounds until you got suckered into looking for wounds.

----------


## Baron Samedi

18.10.2009A stranger in the Biodome (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I flew out of a portal on to the moon in the Bidome. A ghost flew out of the portal after me, and landed. I got pissed at myself for letting this creature into our sanctuary. I looked at the ghost, and placed my hand on the hilt of my sword.
Selene, said, "No."
The ghost became corporeal.  He looked at me, blinking. I pushed him. "Gah! He's real! What the hell? Who are you?"
The person didn't seem to hear me. He just stood there and looked around. I stared into his face, and I saw someone that looked completely unfamiliar. Selene gently pushed me aside, and handed the person a note.  I thought that was strange.  He looked down at the note, then folded it, and put it in his pocket.
"How did you get here? Who are you?" I asked.  He still didn't hear me for some reason.  He looked up and to the side as if he was trying to remember something. He pulled the note out again, and looked at it. His mouth slowly moved as if he was reading it to himself.  He looked up at me, then winked out of sight.
Raven walked over to us. "What was that about?" she said.
"I don't know. I'm confused, I thought he was a dream demon or something following me in here. It was a person, someone I don't recognize. A lot of people are showing up here. I guess we don't have to get permission from each other to share dreams."
"Well, people share dreams all the time, and don't realize it. They don't get permission."
"True, but what if someone comes here that is malignant?"
"I don't think anyone could come here if they had harmful intentions. We have too many security protocols in place. The Tower defenses wouldn't allow it. And, look, none of the dogs were barking or anything."
"True. I guess I shouldn't worry about it.  It's not like we actually own this place. I mean, we kind of set it up as a beacon, anyway, so we should expect other dreamers to come here unannounced."
"True," Raven mused.
"I was just startled. I thought he was a-"
"Oh, stop worrying so much!" said Selene, ruffling my hair. 
"Okay!" I smiled, and grabbed her around the waist. She stood on her tiptoes and kissed my cheek.

----------


## cygnus

yeah, i think it's interesting how you set up a sort of beacon that is easily recognizable by other dreamers. though people may show up without an invitation it seems that you have a lot of control over what goes on. the places i go to in lucids are sometimes very secluded and peaceful. maybe when i'm able to start setting up some private dream locations i'll invite you through a PM  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

18.10.2009mr deano? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Thou Infernal Bastards*
As I lied down in bed, I felt the presence of a dream demon hovering above me.  _Really? I am not in the mood today, you bastard._  I prayed to my angel Michael, and I felt him take the same space as me. We leapt forward at the demon flying through my bedroom wall into the living room at the same time, two daggers went into the demon, one its chest, one in its surprised face.  I summoned fire and burned up the green maggots squirming around our feet. Then, i summoned violet flame to burn the ectoplasm off of us. Michael sang a short tune, and healed our little scrapes.
"How do I keep these bastards from coming here all the time?" I asked.
"You need to set up a barrier," said Michael simply. 
"Ah, that makes so much sense." He nodded and smiled. "Care to accompany to the Moon?"
"I was about to suggest that."
Michael and I were flying through space, occupying the same space, he was hidden in me, or I was hidden in him, both our swords were drawn, pointing toward the Moon.
An archdemon appeared before us wearing a large cape, wielding a whip and a shield.  He was breathing heavily in anticipation.  I pressed the button on my energy belt, forming a force field around us, right before the whip cracked and smacked on the force field. Michael instinctively held up his shield. It was blue with a silver cross on it. He spoke to me telepathically: _Teleport.
_I teleported behind the demon. Michael was still in the force field. The demon was confused for a second. He cracked his whip at the force field again, but it just bounced off. Michael flew through the force field sword first, stabbing the archdemon in the gut. The archdemon grabbed Michael with one hand and threw him, tumbling through space. Michael unfurled his wings, and stopped.
Michael spoke to me again: _the conch.
_I summoned the Conch of Pan, and blew it. The archdemon covered his ears, roaring in anger and turned toward me. Blood poured from the wound on his belly.  He threw back his head, and a guttural howl emenated from deep within his throat. I was encircled by demons instantly.
Michael again spoke: _Now mist.
_I turned into green mist as they launched varying distance attacks at me, which just went through me. The demons almost charged me, and I turned my force field back on, but they were instantly stopped. Each demon was killed by an invisible angel behind it, stabbed in the back with a sword, or its throat slit with a dagger.
I blew the conch again, and beings of white light appeared with us: dream warrirors. One dream warrior launched a grappling hook with a rope glowing golden into the archdemon's face, and flew around him, binding him. Another shot light into his eyes, blinding him. Another dream warrior stabbed him in the navel, and ran up to his chest with a primal scream. Another dream warrior landed on  his throat and stabbed him in the face. Before his green magots got a chance to escape out of the wound, the rope put out a bunch of little claws that stuck in the dream demon's flesh, holding the wound shut, and two dream warriors shot fire out of their hands like flamethrowers burning the corpse.
One of the dream warriors summoned violet flame, burning off the ectoplasm and astral ticks. One of the angels flew among us swooping and singing, and our wounds healed.
"Thank you, my brothers," I said to the angels and dream warriors. The angels nodded, and forming a v, flew back to earth.  The dream warriors became white light, and flew off in all directions.
"Shall we?" said Michael. 
I exhaled with a Phew! and we merged again. I turned on my force field. He said to me quietly, "softer." I tuned it down to make it barely visible. I had not known the button had a dial. I focused on making myself as non-corporeal as possible, and we became barely visible. I created a red mirror portal in front of us, and we landed on the Moon.

*Mrdeano?*
I stood in front of the Biodome and looked around.
"Mr. deano?" I called. "Deeeeano?" "Deeeeano? Are you there?"
"Aw shucks," I said quietly, kicking up moon dust. "I'll go find him."
I created a red mirror portal, and stepped through. I was in mrdeano's bedroom... or living room? I think he was sleeping on a couch. I shook his dream body.
"Deano, deano, deano, he deano!" I whispered hoarsely. He stretched and yawned. He opened his eyes halfway. "Huh? What?"
"Dude, get up! You're lucid- doh! I mean, you're dreaming!"
"Am I?" He sat up and looked at his hands. "I don't know if I am... my hands look pretty normal."
"Oh, that doesn't matter. Come on." I grabbed his arm, and pulled him through the portal that was still open, and we went through.

We were on the Moon, in front of the Biodome. Deano's energy looked like red crystal. "Hey..." he said softly.  He slowly stepped forward then increased his pace, then he ran into the Biodome.
"I remember this place! That's the Tower! The staircase! It's still there!"
"I think you did that!" I smiled.
"Really? But, how?"
"Your mind, your wish, your will."
"Really? And there's the sign!"
He pointed to glowing yellow graffiti on the bottom of the Tower that said, "Welcome to The Moon!"
"But, hey, I didn't notice all this stuff before! Plants and animals on the Moon?"
He laughed like a little kid, and ran around exploring the Biodome. He smelled a flower, then he picked up a rabbit. "Hey there, little guy. Aren't you scared? No." The rabbit blinked and munched on some grass in its mouth.  He set the rabbit down and it scampered away.
A couple blue and black butterflies flitted near him. He put out his hand and they landed on his finger. There wasn't enough room, so another flew up to his face and landed on his nose. He looked around and forgot about the butterfly on his face. "Wow," he said softly. I burst out laughing. "Huh? What?" He went cross-eyed, and saw the butterfly. "Oh!" Pff! He blew the butterfly off of his nose and laughed.
"This place is beautiful," he said. "And we can all add to the dreamscape, can't we?"
"Yes!" I said, "and it stays here."
"Wow. This place... it's a good place for us to meet, us dreamers."
"Yeah, I meant it to be a beacon of sorts. I just didn't realize so many people were going to be able to come here so soon. I'm excited. We are going to have a dream concert here," I laughed.
"This place... " he looked at me, and smiled a most genuine smile, like a child's, "is magical," he whispered softly.
I felt overwhelmed by emotion. My eyes welled up with tears. "I know." I smiled back.

----------


## Baron Samedi

18.10.2009The Dream Leech (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I stepped out of the portal on to the Moon.  Raven was talking to Altair. "You ready?"
"Geared up, good to go."
She nodded solemnly.  She created a portal, and the three of us stepped through.  
We were in the bedroom of Morrigan.  She was sleeping with a pained expression on her face, almost angry.  There was a strange creature, almost like a man at the foot of her bed.  He was wearing a black coat with long tails, black dress pants, black shoes.  He had somewhat of a hunchback. He had long pale fingers with disgustingly long nails, hands sickly white and veiny. All his skin was a pale white color, with a disgusting purple undertone.  He had sparse stringy white hair which came down past his ears.  He spoke in a soft hissing gurgly voice.
"Ah, yes, little one, begin to dream, and give it to me.  Your dreams are so exquisitely delicious. Yes. Mm-GGK!"
Altair had enough, and stabbed him in the back with his dagger.  The wraith creature turned around.  He had no eyes, no nose, no mouth even, just holes, five horrible holes, two for his eyes, two for nostrils, and two for his mouth.  The wraith thing tried to speak. Altair grabbed on to his dagger with both hands, and ripped the creature all the way up to its neck.  It began to convulse, and green worms like maggots spilled out on the ground.  Raven and I summoned fire, and burned the little bastards up.  The four of us were all covered in slimy ectoplasm.
Raven summoned violet fire, burning it all off.
Raven bent over Morrigan. "Poor girl needs healing," she said.
"Yes," I said.
I played my didjeridoo, pointing the end under Morrigan.  Music came out of Raven's body.  Little black astral ticks became agitated and ran off of Morrigan's dream body.  "Keep playing," Raven said, and she summoned fire and burned up all the little parasites.
Music came out of Raven again, and I saw red energy flow out of her center, and move into the little wounds that the ticks left. The music was saying, "healing, healing, healing," almost like when people make guitars sing. I felt like Basara was there with us.
I closed my eyes, and spread my arms out. I chanted a mantra that the Dalai Lama taught to me by way of Cacaphony, "Om Muni Muni Mah Muni Sahkya Muni Soha." (translation: Hail to the thunderbolt in the dark void.) An angel slowly vibrated out of me forward.
I stopped chanting. The angel had a white robe, a winged helmet, and a silver sword.  He was wearing a breastplate of the same dark silvery metal as our helmets. He also had armor on his forearms. "Hello, Michael," I smiled.
He put his finger to his lips, "Sh!" he said.  Three angels came out of Michael, and stood at all sides of Morrigan's bed facing outward.
My winged helmet began to hum and vibrate at a high frequency.
A dream demon about two and a half stories high landed on the ground with a BOOM.  He had red skin, legs like a bull, a long tail flicking back and forth, an ugly man's face with a big round jaw, yellow teeth, black eyes, and the horns of a bull. He was wielding a scimitar in his right hand, and a round shield in his left.  He cracked his neck loudly.
"Oh you again?" I taunted.  He seemed confused for a second. I guess it was not the same one from before, just one that looked similar. He brought his scimitar down at me with a loud crash, and I rolled out of the way. He sword got stuck in the ground for a second.  Altair ran up the dream demon's left leg, and up to his shoulder. He stabbed it in its upper back with his dagger, then held on to his dagger with both hands, and hung from his blade, slicing the demon down its back.  The dream demon roared in anger.  He stomped on the ground with his left hoof, sending shockwaves at us through the ground, but we leapt up, and let the shockwaves flow under us harmlessly.
Raven summoned lightning, and it hit the demon's horns electrocuting him.  I shot fire out of my hands at his chest. His hair caught on fire, and he looked at me and went, "Pfft!"  He brought his sword up again to attack me. Blasts of moonlight hit him in the eyes. He roared in pain, blinded. He brought his sword down again, but I easily rolled out of the way. I looked up and saw Selene hovering in the air, her white cape blowing in the wind. She looked down and grinned at me. _"I thought I'd come along this time,"_ she told me telepathically.

The dream demon threw back its head, and a strange guttural cry emanated from his throat.  More dream demons, about six or seven, dropped out of the sky. He was calling for help. _Dammit. How the hell are we going to defeat all these bastards?
_I summoned a conch and blew it. I used the song from Dragon Spirit. The blast from the shell filled the sky. The dream demons grabbed at their ears, and growled angrily. Bolts of white light shot down from the sky, and landed on the ground around us. Dream warriors matched size for size against the dream demons landed on the ground, and immediately attacked with savage fury.  One of the dream warriors tackled a dream demon, then stabbed it in the face with a dagger. Another one had on spiked gloves glowing white. He punched all the way into a dream demon, and lifted it into the air, then slammed it on the ground. The dream demon grabbed the dream warrior's arm that was in his body. The dream warrior punched the dream demon in the face, crushing its skull.

Raven summoned lightning, charging our blades. The Moonsword in my hand vibrated and hummed like my winged helmet. I placed my sword parellel to the ground, and ran in a circle screaming a war cry, slicing our enemies' legs.  Selene was flying and teleporting, blasting them in the face with moonlight from her staff, blinding them. Then, she changed to a bladed staff, and leapt from the ground, stabbing the dream demons in the chest.
Altair was a white blur, running up the demons' bodies, landing on their shoulders, then impossibly running parallel to the ground across their chests, slicing their throats. BOOM BOOM BOOM! I heard thunderclaps as Raven summoned lightning relentlessly on to the heads of the dream demons.
Selene jumped from one demon head to another, landing on their foreheads, then plunging a sword into their eyes. One of them grabbed her. White light shone out from the demon's fist, and his hand popped open, as he yelled in pain. Selene had her arms and legs pointed out like a star. The dream demon had a black third degree burn on the inside of his hand in the shape of Selene.
The dream demons fell to the ground, and the great dream warriors leapt upon them, stabbing them in the chest.  Their bodies changed into little green maggots. One of the large dream warriors made heat emanate from the palms of his hands, burning the worms. Raven and I summoned fire.  Skyfire, the golden dragon appeared, and she exhaled fire upon them like a flamethrower.  Raven summoned violet flame and burned the ectoplasm off us.  The great dream warriors looked at us, nodded, then pointing their weapons skyward, took off and flew up into the night.

We were all breathing heavily. We dusted ourselves off. "Is she okay?" asked Raven.
"Let's go check on her," I said.
I looked down at Morrigan, she seemed to be sleeping peacefully. I felt a familial affection toward her, as if she was my little sister. I kissed her forehead. "Sleep well, _____ ." I said a word that I can't remember.  I asked Michael to send angels into the room of the child, but he said they were already there.

Suddenly Morrigan and I were walking down a sidewalk. It was a cool day.  Leaves were just beginning to turn. She was carrying a small black purse. Her heels went _clop clop clop_ on the pavement. She was looking at the ground, trying to focus on her thoughts, gesturing excitedly as she spoke, just like my sister R does. "I don't get it. I don't understand what is happening.  All this... stuff... really upsets me.  My dreams are not supposed to be like this.  No one really teaches us how, ya know?" She looked at me concerned. She had a hard time putting into words what she was trying to express.
"I know."
"I mean, there's no way to complete classify, categorize, put into little boxes ... all this stuff, we don't understand it completely. No religion explains it adequately. We're all looking at the same elephant from different perspectives through the lenses of the bullshit belief system we were raised with. I mean, I am not saying religion is bullshit, not at all, but, it becomes like a filter, and it skews the image of the reality we are trying so hard to perceive. It makes things so confusing."
" I know what you mean," I said. "I am trying so hard to grasp, to wrap my mind around the essence of reality, and then, something happens which blows my mind and changes everything."
I stopped walking. She stopped and looked at me.  "Morrigan," I told her, "they really like you. They are attracted to your energy.  You are more powerful than all of us.  I don't know why, but, there is something about you, that is very ancient and ... strong. That's not even the right word for it, but I think you know what I mean." I looked into her eyes, and tried to convey the essence of what I was saying telepathically.
"You are always called a witch, in every lifetime. People sense your energy, and it frightens them. These creatures come to you, to feed off your dreams. You have... something... I can't even put into words."
Her eyes began to tear up, and she nodded solemnly. We continued walking. She sighed in frustration.
"It's just that... oh... dammit. This shit started happening ever since-"
"Stop," I said, "you don't need to tell me. I have to go."
She nodded.
"Be safe," I told her.
She tried to force a smile.
I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

19.10.2009Concert on The Moon (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I flew through a red vortex portal about 15 feet in the air, and landed on the Moon.  About a dozen or more people tumbled out of the portal and landed on me.  I stood up, and dusted myself off. I put the hand on the hilt of my sword and looked around. I realized there were no malicious entities about, just other people.
They stood up, and started talking to each other excitedly.  
"Okay, wait... Am I dreaming?"
"Yes! Look at your hands!"
"They look normal."
"Well, look at me."
"Oh, wait, we're on the moon! duh!"
"Right!"
"Is the the tower thingy? Omigod! How did I generate all these dream characters? Why aren't they obeying me."
"Hey, I'm not a dream character, you're a dream character."
"No, I on the forums, I am dreaming. We are both dreaming!"
"Right! Oh wait? What? Really? Really? Look at that flower!"
"This is crazy! This is crazy! This is crazy!"
"I was just here, and now I am back? I made it! I made it! I made it!"

"Who are all your friends?" Raven laughed.
"I... I don't know. I don't think I'd be able to ask all their names. There are so many people here, I'd forget."
One man stepped out from the group with green crystal energy. "Hey, hey, hey! Nate, um, Nomad, it's me! It's MoSh!" he waved.  
"Is it?" I noticed this green human crystal had a scruffy face. "It is you!" I shook his hand, and gave him a hug.  "Welcome to the Moon, man!"
Then, I heard a rumbling, and looked up. A spaceship that looked similar to Raven's Fire Valkyrie flew slowly through my portal which was now somehow huge.  It hovered in front of the portal, then a hatch opened in the bottom, and a male wolf jumped out, his tongue hanging out, and he looked around grinning. He was grey and white.  A huge murder of ravens, about 15 or 20, flew out of the portal, and landed on the wolf. They were calling loudly. The spaceship vanished, and the ravens picked the wolf up, and flew off with him. As they flew away, the wolf turned to me and grinned, almost as if he was winking.
"Holy shit! Do you know who that is? Who those people are?" he said.
"Yes!" I laughed. "Oh my god, dude! That was crazy!"
"What do we do next?" he said. 
"Concert on the Moon!"
"Oh yeah!" he said.
"Hey everybody!" I yelled. "We are going to have a concert on the moon! Follow me!" Some people followed me, some people wandered off.  We walked to the base of the tower. It said, "Welcome to the Moon," in yellow spraypaint. I moved the letters up the tower, and made a stage appear from out of the ground.
MoSh was on stage, with a glittering green guitar. He was wearing a flannel and jeans now. He had a silver necklace on. He lifted up his right arm, and brought it down hard across the strings. WONG! Some people cheered, others laughed. Someone appeared on the stage and said to me, "Hey, can I play drums?" 
"Play whatever you want, man! This is a dream!"
He sat down on a drum stool, and a drum kit appeared in front of him. Drum sticks appeared in his hands. "Sweet!" he said, and began a simple rhythm, listening to the dream drums. I grabbed a microphone, there was feedback for a second. "Hey everyone! Whoever wants to play music, get on stage, and we'll do it! It doesn't matter what we play, because, hey, this is dream!"  Other people appeared on stage, one or two bass guitarists, and about 2 or three more electric guitarists.
MoSh lifted up his arm again, and went, WO-O-NG!!! Then, at the same instant everyone began playing and banging heads.  It sounded so epic, like Vai, Led Zeppelin, Nirvana, Metallica, it was insane.  I summoned a huge black didjeridoo with crazy Aboriginal art all over it.  BWA WA WA WA WA WA!  I could see the soundwaves coming out of my didj. I made stars come out the of the didjeridoo, and float up into the air.  I turned to Mosh to show him what I was doing, and I saw a bunch of pink notes flying out from the strings, and they were doing flips and spins in the air.  Then, rainbow colors poured out of the guitar.  I walked behind the drummer.  I made the soundwaves visible. The drummer opened his eyes, and looked down at the sound waves. "Cool!" he said. He made his soundwaves visible also.  I returned to my position to the left of the stage. I stomped and pumped my fist like a savage beast in time to the rhythm.  I turned into a lava minotaur.  I had skin like black lava rock, and cracks formed on my skin, glowing orange underneath.  Steam rose from my skin.  I stomped my foot in time to the bass drum, and it sounded like thunder.  People cheered.  They were pumping their fists in the air, and banging their heads. I grew to the size of about twelve feet, and opened my eyes, glowing yellow.  I heard someone laugh, "Woohoo! Look, Satan is here!" and pointed at me.  I looked at them, smiling as I played, and I flipped them off.

The song ended. Everyone cheered. I turned back into my normal self. Everyone on stage clapped each other on the back. We laughed at how ridiculous everything was. We joined the crowd in front of the stage.

Raven appeared in front of the crowd. "What should we do next?"
"To the Planet of the Dream Warriors!" I said pointing my finger into the sky. "Okay!" she said.
We summoned our spaceships, and stairways came down. Raven's Fire Valkyrie, and my mercury almond ship, Future's Hope.  Half of the people climbed in each.  I sat down in the captain's chair, a sliver curved piece coming up from the deck. A toungue of sliver rose up in front of me. A screen appeared and a face: Raven's. She was hitting buttons and switches. Her spaceship's computer was talking to her. "Hey, captain," she said, "good to go?"
"Punch it!" I said.
"Roger!" Her screen winked out, and she took off at hyperspace.  I zipped through space after her, and did a bunch of crazy manuevers. MoSh came over, and put his hand on my shoulder.  "This rocks!"

We landed on the planet of the Dream Warriors, and stepped out. The archivist was there, waiting for us. He seemed amused. "Shit, where's Morrigan?" said Mosh.
"Dammit!" I slapped my head. "Hey, I am going to go grab Morrigan," I shouted to Raven. 
"Do it!" she said.
I teleported to Morrigan's room.  That same bastard in the long black coat was there.  Instantly a small blade was in his skull, and went down to the small of his back.  He turned into a bunch of green maggots. I used orange fire to burn up all the maggots, then violet flame to get the ectoplasm off. I turned to the person that stabbed him. It was Selene.
"I hate him, and all his kind," she said darkly.  Morrigan had a pained expression on her face. 
"Should I wake her up?" I asked Selene.
"Yeah... I think so, do it."
I gently shook her shoulder. "Morrigan? Morrigan, dear?" She opened her eyes and looked up at me. "Huh? Who? That's not my name."
"I know, but it's the only name I know you as. You are dreaming. It's Nomad."
"Am I dreaming?" She looked at her hands. "Nomad?"
"Oh, I am dreaming!" She sat on the edge of her bed. "Raven?" she asked Selene. "No, I'm Selene," she laughed. 
I opened a portal. "Let's go!"
"Wait, I have to grab my son," she said.
"Oh, he'll be f-"
"Go ahead," Selene smiled, putting her hand on my arm.  Morrigan came back with a boy draped over her shoulder. He was sleeping.  We stepped through the portal.  

We were in my spaceship. MoSh was there. I was sitting in the captain's chair.  The screen popped up. "Fire Valkyrie to Future's Hope. We are en route back to the Moon. Is Morrigan with you?"
"Mission accomplished."
"I have Allison with me."
"Rock on, see you on the Moon!"
We landed on the Moon. Everyone got out.
"Now what do we do?" asked Raven.
"Food?" I asked. 
We stood in a circle, and I summoned sundaes floating in front of everyone. They tooked them and ate them, laughing.
"Edible stars?" I made tiny stars appear above people's heads, and they grabbed them and ate them.
The ravens flew into the Biodome, and the wolf from before appeared out of nowhere.  I turned into a wolf and walked to the other wolf. We turned in a circle, like a yin yang symbol. Then, the other wolf pawed my face and licked me, and I pawed him back.  We stopped and sat in front of each other, looking into each others' eyes.  He eyes were a vivid gold.  Then, his fur became slightly lighter, and his eyes became a pale blue.  He turned into a man, and so did I, standing up.  He was wearing jeans, boots, no t-shirt, with long straight brown hair in a ponytail.  He was wearing a dreamcatcher around his neck.
"Do you know who I am?" he asked.
"Of, course, Nagual," I said. We shook hands, and he leaned into me.
"Sh, do not speak of that so loudly, brother," he whispered.  
I looked at him and nodded my head.  The raven-people turned back into ravens, and the wolf-man back into a wolf. The ravens picked the man up and flew away.  He turned and looked at me, his toungue hanging out, grinning at me, and I felt like he winked.
Note: I felt like Robo and mrdeano were in this dream.

----------


## cygnus

AAA HOLY CRAP YOU DID IT! sound waves... cool. i need to work on my dream tabla skills now  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

I don't remember a thing  :Sad: . But sounds awesome. That was lonewolf. the wink was a dead giveaway.

----------


## Tushix

::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 
Sounded awesome to infinity, wish I was there  ::D: 
Man, I am so coming up in my next LD  ::D: 
BTW, how did you get so good a WILDing? What method are you using?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't remember a thing . But sounds awesome. That was lonewolf. the wink was a dead giveaway.



Well, I don't remember your dreams of me. And, yes, I knew who he was instantly.

----------


## Man of Shred

well I did remember meeting you in a dream. i just don't remember any details. wait. I DO remember i was in a cafeterian, and in teh dream you were handing out food. I was not very lucid.

----------


## Robo

Unfortunately, if I was there, I don't remember it  :Sad: 

but It was a cool dream anyway, though I'm not a big fan of concerts, too loud for my tastes.

----------


## Baron Samedi

20.10.2009YOU ARE ALL DREAMING (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I merged with Michael, and created a swirling portal in a mirror, and we pointed our swords toward it, and went to moon.
A bunch of people tumble out and fell on me.
I stood up an dusted myself off. "Who are all these people?" said Raven. I noticed she was wearing a sorcerer's robe, and carrying a wooden staff with a crystal ball on the top. 
"I don't know!" I said. "There are so many, I won't remember all their names! What is this? like fifteen people?"
"I think so!" she said.
"I know," I said, "I am going to make them all lucid!" I morphed into a man wrapped in white cloth with a big head and a white gasmask on. I summoned a guitar, and stood on the stage. I lifted my arm in the air, WOO-O-O-ONG! I brought the pick down across the strings. I grabbed a mike, I said, "Hey people!" Feedback came out.  "You are all lucid! This is a dream!"
At this a few people cheered. I saw other people do reality checks. Some of the cheering people threw confetti in the air, and blew those curly things. Everyone looked like a quartz crystal humanoid of varying colors, but mostly green, and rose quartz. They all started talking excitedly, calling each other dream characters, then they all started saying they were real, then they all began arguing. I thought this was hilarious, and I fell on the stage and started laughing and slapping the stage.
"Nomad!" Raven scolded, and pushed through the crowd. "That's not very nice!" 
Raven grabbed the microphone. "Uh," she said shyly.  "Is this on?" she tapped the microphone, and there was major feedback. "Oh wait, this is a dream, no electronics," she mumbled to herself.
I started laughing my ass of again. I rolled on the ground, slapping the stage.
"Hey, you, bzzzt!" she whispered hoarsely.
"But, why is there feedback?" I started laughing again.
Raven stifled a chuckle. She was trying to hold it in. "Stoppit, you, I am trying to tell these people something. They are all confused."
I looked at the people, now, some were yelling at the other people, "this is a dream!" and the other people were saying, "I know!" Raven chuckled.
The same people were saying, "I'm not a dream character," and the others were saying, "Yes you are!"
I started laughing again boisterously. "Hey, stoppit! You are making me do this, and you know how shy I am!"
"You? Shy?" I started laughing again. I fired a little blast of moonlight out of my forehead at her. Flames came out of her eyes, and she growled at me.
"Okay, okay! Sorry, sorry, sorry. Go ahead, devil girl. Preach the good news to the people," I recovered, waving toward her. 
She turned toward the people, and leaned back on the stage.
"Hey everyone, listen. Shut up for a second and look at me. I am Raven Knight. You are on the Tower on the Moon! You are all dreaming!" she said sweetly. 


Note, I didn't have time to finish writing it, because it is so long, but I wanted to publish it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

20.10.2009The Thing, Michael speaks (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*The Thing Again*
I went to Morrigan's room, and she was sleeping. The creature was hovering over her, mumbling to itself, "yes... and now you dream... sh, now dream." It chuckled to itself, a gurgly disgusting sound.
I grabbed its shoulders, it felt like it was wearing a velvet coat. I turned it around to face me.  I looked into it's horrific hole-face. "Who are you, what are you? Why do you keep coming back here, you bastard?!" I felt Michael, my angel, rise up out of me. The creature looked up at Michael.
"Oh, no, the light!" the creature said.
A blast of light came out of my forehead, and the creature covered its face with its arm and disappeared.
"You slippery bastard," I whispered. I became so angry, I lost lucidity.
I ran out in the yard. "Where are you, you coward?" I screamed in anger. "Come back here!" Michael put his hand on my shoulder.
"It's gone now. Calm yourself."
I was breathing heavily. I felt myself consumed with rage.
"Sh, release," said Michael, "release the rage."
I slowed my breathing. Michael pulled a green parasite out of the back of my head, and fell on the ground.  Michael stomped on it, then a small violet flame came out from his fingers he pointed at the wound, then engulfed my body, and a small red flame went into the wound, cauterizing it.
"I have to find the source of this thing, the nature of it. I have to know how to defeat it, and how to keep it from coming back!" I said to Michael. He nodded solemnly, and merged into me.
"To the moon," I said softly.
"To the moon," said Michael.
We both pointed our swords to the sky.  I was wearing the white robes of a Bedouin. Michael was wearing the white robes of an angel.  He had angel wings, I had bat wings.  We were both wearing winged helmets.  I was wearing my energy belt, a transparent glowing greenish-blue, with a small flat silver button on the robe at my navel. He was wearing a golden cord.  I was wearing my energy boots, glowing a transparent greenish blue, for small orange jets on each sole, with pink and violet at the edge of the flames.
I summoned a black and white pearly swirl portal in a mirror above us, and we were on the Moon. Michael summoned a shield with a blue cross and a white background, to one that was checkered, red and white.  Then, a red lion in like one on a crest appeared on the shield. The lion looked toward the portal and roared in exultation.  
I was so amazed at this point, I lost complete lucidity.

*Michael Speaks* 
I went through the portal, and stepped out into the surface of the moon. "I can breathe on the moon," of course. _I am safe here, of course, but why do I look like a knight or some Crusader? What the hell? I am not a Crusader. Fuck those guys. Whoah, a dark castle! I wonder if that is my home. I would never be a crusader. _ Michael changed his appearance at that instant.  He became a sliver dragon-man, a creature shining with the brightness of the moon, he had extremely large scales like a pangolin, but even larger. He had four tiny wheels on the base of each foot. I lost the image of the Crusader, which was Michael, as he moved backwards out of me, staring into my eyes, then, doing  a 360 degree spin. He rolled next to me.  
"Everything you see is yours. Everything you see is not. It is your gift to other dreamers, the gift to the world: The Dark Tower on the the Moon. Your fortress and great delight, your protection from the ones who seek to control, a fortress of freedom and power, where no one can control us.  When times are darkest brother, when electronic communications fail us in times of war, here we meet, to love, to stay in touch no matter what kind of restrictions world leaders and tyrannical governments place on you in the physical realm, and here you are free.  
" 'You are all gods, you are Sons of the Most High," is a scripture you read in the Bible, which always terrified you as a child. It contradicted everything you were taught in your monotheistic religion, yet there was that scripture, that blasphemous scripture staring you in the face. You believed it. You believed that and became a secret heretic.
You explored your godlike powers.  It was then we met brother, so many years ago, you followed the path of the Heretic, the one who finds the riddle in the jigsaw puzzle, and speaks the question aloud.  The question is a magical mantra opening doors to other dimensions. Thus you spoke _: Is this real?"
_As the dragon spoke, I noticed though its edges were sharp and crisp, and I had never seen so many shades of grey and silver, of varying levels of shiny-ness varying from chrome to pewter, he had silly big black eyes, and white pupils like a claymation character. His eyes flipped from black and white, to white and black.  He was grining broadly.  An orange flame lit his mouth from the throat.  "You don't remember?" he said in the voice of a thousand dragons, singsongy like sad bird's call.
I noticed I was a Dark Knight, with metallic black batwings, and a winged helment. My armor was completely black and shiny.  The points had small horns.  It looked like it's molding was based on the shape of giant beetle shells. I was wielding a great broadward, holding it low and at the ready, and it was a non-reflective pure black matte.  
"Welcome to your castle, Dark Lord," said the silver dragon. "You need not wield your sword in your own castle. You don't re-e-e--e-e-emember."
At the word, remember, the Silver Dragon spun and rolled backwards, and he voice sounded like a thousand dragons, but had a sad tone, like a child's.
Then, he grinned and a saw orange and purple flame glowing brightly in the back of his throat. His voice changed to deep and growly, like a thousange tigers growling. "And now we go back in *time!"* At the word, _time,_ he voice multiplied further, and it sounded like then thousand thunderclaps pronouncing the word "time," and he opened his silvery mouth, glowing softly like the moon, and my vision was engulfed in flame.
Michael narrated to me, as a vision appeared before my eyes.

*The Child Heretic*
"We read the scripture. We came in from playing. Remember when we would get in swordfights together, then come in from playing? You didn't want to tell anyone that you were playing with other boys when you were alone. Only little children had imaginary friends like your little sister.  You were almost twelve.  You came in, and excitedly opened your leather Bible, this was the whole book. It was a special present from your mother, real leather. It was $85.  It's pages were edged in gold, and your name was written in gold on the front cover. It was the New King James version, the truest version, but written in a modern style.  You put your "Children's Bible" on the shelf. It was only the New Testament.  You studied the ancient texts of the full Bible with the obsession of an alchemist searching for the secret formula.  You were transfixed by the magic in the tales of old.  "How did the Egyptian magicians also do magic? Did they have a god that gave them power, too? Was it the devil?  Was god a more powerful god than the devil? or was Egypt's god a good god, but only weaker than God-god?" you wondered.
Then you came upon The Heresy.  '_You are all gods, you are all Sons of the Most High!'_ The words floated up from the page, and the word "gods" glowed a rosey golden pale in front of you. The script even changed. You were amazed, staring a the word "gods". You knew it, you knew there was a secret magic.  The magicians were gods.  We are all gods, therefore we can all become magicians, it made sense. We are all Sons of the Most High, because we are all gods children, so that's why the Egyptians could do magic.  But, Ambraham's magic was stronger. Ah, you understood.  The Nephilim, had returned to the land of Canaan, but how.  You realized they had to be descended from Noah, that means Noah was part Nephilim.  But, how? Why was he not destroyed by God?  Well, if we are all gods, is it possible that the God the Bible refers to is more than one god? It made sense. What if those many names of god are actually different gods?"

"I pointed to the word "gods" and said, "See I told you!"
You heard my voice for the first time. You slammed the Bible shut, and held it to your chest.  Koomo spoke to you telepathically, a black dragon in your mind with snakelike neck, he spoke like distant thunder, 'Ah, brother, now you have found The Heresy!'"
"You prayed to an unknown god, 'God, I am sorry for believing this heresy, in your holy book. This must have gotten inserted in there by the devil.  Forgive my sins, O Jesus, forgive my sins!' 

*The Vision*
Tears ran down your face, and you had a vision of the devil floating at a table, on a background of orange flame, he was writing with a white quill reflecting the flame of the fire, writing The Heresy in the Bible.  He signed his name in invisible ink in small letters under the scripture: Lucifer.  He spoke to you, 'Yes, I am Lucifer, child, son of the Most High, I am the Morning Star, I am the Most High, and you are my son, you are a god.' He grinned at you fiercely, and his eyes became black portals to the stars, the night sky shone in them.  'Look into my eyes!' His eyes spun, two vortexes becoming one, moving into his third eye, and you got sucked into another dimension.  You were walking on the Moon, and he had his arm around you.  'All this will one day be yours, my son, you and all the gods will convene here, a sanctuary from the physical world.  Communication here free from the spies on your electronic grid.' At this he spat.  'You must call out to the other gods' and they will hear you. All are gods, all are Sons of the Most High, but the masses fear their godhood. You are afraid right now.  You are afraid to believe and become a heretic. You have already discovered the secret scripture I wote in that blasphemous book so long ago. You are already a heretic. You need to build a base on the moon, a sacred sanctuary from the profane.  A young girl with black hair, wearing a white robe with a hood on it appeared in front of us, she was practicing making a little soft orange ball levitate in her hands."

*The Devil's Daughter*
"'This is my daughter, to whom you are betrothed," he said.  She looked up at you and grinned, then you saw the face of an olive green snake overlaid on her child's face, and it flicked it's tongue at you and inhaled. You trembled in fear. 'Her name is Selene.' Selene grabbed your hand, and led you into an arctic land, in a cave. You were fascinated with the ball. 'Here you try it,' she tossed the ball to you. You caught it with telekinesis, and made it float in your hand. You tossed the ball back. She put her hands at her sides, and caught it with her mind. 'Hey, that's the first time I've done that! Now you try, Nomad.' She pushed the ball back at you, and you caught it. You took turns controlling the ball, making it fly around that glacier cave.  You tried to wrest the ball from her, but she was too strong. The ball got freed of your grasp, and hit you in the leg. You grabbed your leg and fell over. She giggled, and walked over to you. 'Are you hurt, little dragon?' she teased. 'No,' you growled, and changed into a little red dragon-boy.
'Oh!' she clapped her hands, 'Nomad, you did it! Come, look at your reflection in the ice.' You saw a little red gargoyle-boy, and then turned your color to sky blue. Selene clapped and said, 'see!'
You peered into the mirror, and flicked a snake tongue out of your mouth. You covered your mouth, and stepped back in fright.
'Don't be scared. Look at me!' Her reflection changed into a large green snake, with humanlike eyes, an her aura glowed red. She closed her eyes, and white birds wings with a golden aura burst from her back. Golden balls of light swirled around her head. 'I'm a Naga,' she said with the voice of a young child, and a female dragon, 'quetzalcoatl, a winged serpent. And you are a gargoyle.'" "You turned to Selene's face: and she looked like a young girl in a white robe, look at an orange ball she was playing with in her hands. You saw the faint image of the winged snake overlaid on her, and the serpent's body now had a gold and silver aura, the wings a rainbow aura, and the balls of light around her head were now swirling rainbow with gold auras.'
"She looked up at you, and the image of the snake disappeared.  Her eyes became black and white swirls, which moved up on to her forehead in a small mirror portal, then moved back into two eyes. 'These are called portals,' she said, and you noticed a portal open in the back of her mouth. Her face returned to normal. 'Nomad, Nomad,' she said sadly, looking down.
"'Why do you keep calling me that?' you demanded. 'That is what your name is. Father told me. He also told me that you would forget. Forget your name, forget him, forget me, all of this everything. But, one day you would remember me.  You just have to wake up, Nomad, in dreams.'"
"'But, I am not awake! I am not asleep! I am just here!'"
"I know,' she smiled sadly. Then, she looked into your eyes, and stoop on her tiptoes, and kissed you. Her lips felt so real, you stumbled backwards, and she laughed.
"'Did I frighten you?" she smiled, pulling you up.  'This time, don't fall down.' She kissed you again. You both closed your eyes, and she spoke to you telepathically, a purple four pointed star spinning out of her forehead into yours, trailing little purple orbs: _Don't forget, Nomad, don't forget about me. I am always going to be here. Remember to wake up, Nomad, in dreams. '"
"'But, I am afraid to believe, I am afraid none of this is real, and I will feel like a fool when I wake up. What if I am a heretic in this dream? Will I be a heretic when I wake up?' you said."
"It's too late now, you can never forget about The Heresy,"said she.
_"You became an orange flash of light, and the vision ended."

Angel Child and Dragon Child
"See! See! I told you," I said bouncing around, tossing around a baseball. "'No,' you said, covering your ears, 'I can't hear you!' You are a demon. In Jesus' name, I rebuke you!'"
"'He's not demon,' said Koomo, a matte black dragon, placing his paw on your shoulder, 'but I am!' he teased, a voice in your head.
"'Oh Jesus, take the demons away,' you sobbed clutching the Bible to your chest."
"'Oh, I am not a demon! I was just joking!" sulked Koomo. You yelped like a puppy.'"
"'Oh Jesus, Jesus, Jesus,' you whimpered softly."
"'You found the Heresy!' shouted Koomo, 'isn't that what you wanted?'"
"You dropped the Bible on your bed, and ran out of the room, crying. You ran in the backyard, and hid under a tree. I shot Koomo a scolding look, and he crossed his arms and pouted.  I flew down the hall and found you out in the backyard. You were so afraid of us, I decided then I was going to stop speaking to you. I wanted to tell you that I was sorry for frightening you, but instead, I just shut my mouth, and sat down next to you. I put my arm around you, and sent calming energy into you.
" 'Aw, I feel like Jesus is holding me,'" you said, and that made me happy, because I knew what Jesus meant to you: the god of love.  'Thank you Jesus,' you said, 'for making the demons go away. I hate those voices in my head.'"
"I asked Koomo to take a vow of silence. He said yes, but then he broke it. He was too frustrated with you not listening to us, and calling us demons.  He was still quiet most of the time.  He would snarl at demons as you walked about in school.  The demons hated us, and would steer their hosts toward you. You saw the emptiness in the eyes of the hosts, and it frightened you."
"You prayed to Jesus to make their demons go away. I see you are remembering, brother!" smiled Michael, the silver dragon, and assumed his position next to me. I sheathed my sword. "I am so glad I can talk to you now, brother."  The Tower is your fortress, and that great tree is your home.
"I need to find the source of the darkness," I whispered, and ran to the tree. I turned and waved to Michael, and he nodded.  

*Zaphor speaks*
I was in the meditation room. I took off my helmet and sat it on the floor besides me. I went into lotus, and meditated in front of the dragon mirror. Zaphor appeared in the mirror. "This is a dream," he said. "You are dreaming." 
"Oh thank you!" I replied.
"You have a question," he stated.
"Yes, sir: what is the nature of that thing?"
"That thing is a dream thief.  It does not enter dreams, or even induce nightmares. It waits for one to dream, and steals their dream energy."
"So, what is it?"
"It is like a sentient black hole, it feeds on dream energy."
"How do I defeat it?"
"You cannot defeat it alone. You need allies.  This is a unique situation.  That creature is ancient. He will never die, but he can be defeated.  Your friend must be increasingly empowered with the white light of the angels, coming out of her heart chakra, and the red light of fierce love, coming our of her third eye chakra, cycling through the being, this energy disturbs the creature."
"What kind of allies?"
"Blow the conch of Pan, summon angels. The angels will empower Morrigan to have the light she needs to blast the creature.  It's like a shadow: light banishes it.  You must go to her with other dream warriors to aid the angels. Dream demons will be attracted to the angels' energy. They will be curious to see why there is a gathering of angels, and try to interrupt the empowerment.  Use stealth, hide yourselves, and ambush the dream demons when they come without warning.  You must make yourself mist, my friend."
"Are you sure this will work?"
"Listen, you know there are no guarantees in waking life. There are no guarantees in this dimension either.  You fight and live, dream and love.  You do the best you can with the weapons you have.  The advantage we have over the ones who seek to control is unity, unity always, stemming from love.  That is the secret power that is no secret, which the darkness cannot comprehend."
Then, Zaphor's eyes glowed yellow, then, white.  He blew fire at me, and it came out of the mirror, and swirled around my head.  I felt something like little black astral ticks get burned away.  I felt a lightness of being, and an empowerment that I cannot describe well in words.

----------


## beachgirl

........ great dream!...........

bg~~~

----------


## Baron Samedi

20.10.2009YOU ARE ALL DREAMING : pt 2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


People cheered and laughed.  "Hey, you guys, um, we have to go, but we'll be back. Uh, have fun, and remember to do your reality checks."

"Let's go," Raven whispered.  She grabbed my arm, and teleported me to behind the crowd.  Basara was waiting for us there. She opened a portal. I turned toward the crowd. Someone was telling Selene she was a dream character. She pushed the man over and laughed. He looked shocked. We went through the portal.

*The Infernal Thing*

We were in the bedroom of Morrigan. The thing was there.
"Let's try it," said Raven.  I nodded.  Basara, Raven, and I played healing music. The thing disappeared. We kept playing. A pained expression was on her face.  Grass grew out of the floor, and lifted her dream body up a by a few inches. A relaxed expressiona appeared on her face. Little black astral ticks scurried off of her. Little frogs leapt up and ate them.
"Do you think he'll be back," Raven asked. "Yeah. But, he's not here. I really don't know what to do."

missing time

I was on the Moon, I went back to Morrigan through a portal. The thing was back.  Selene stabbed him in the back, and he turned to her, looked angry, but then got frightened and disappeared.

missing time

I was on the Moon again. I saw Raven, Basara, and Selene. "Dammit that thing is still there. We have to go back!" They nodded. Raven created a swirling black and white mirror portal. We stepped through. We were back in Morrigan's room. It didn't hear us. Selene put her hand on the hilt of her dagger. Raven stayed her hand. She had a golden rope glowing that was hanging from her waist. She slipped it over the the the thing. It wailed in anger, and fell on its side.

"Who are you?" she demanded. "What is you want?" It rolled around in the grass and wailed. Raven kicked it. "Answer me!" she shouted. It turned into green mist, and flew away.

"Dammit!" I said.

We walked back into Morrigan's room.  Raven shook her dream body. "Hey, sweetie, wake up."
"Huh," said Morrigan. She sat up on the edge of her bed.
"You are dreaming," Raven said, smiling at her.
"I don't feel good," said Morrigan holding her stomach. "I feel sick."
Basara picked her up, like a child, and she fell back to sleep. Raven opened another portal.

*Morrigan in the Cave of the Frost Giant*
We went to the Glen of Healing. I played my didjeridoo. The grass grew thick, and Basara laid her down in it.  Raven began singing and golden energy flowed into Morrigan.  Basara played guitar, and little black astral ticks ran off her. Little rodents appeared and hunted down the ticks in the grass and ate them.

The god of Winter appeared.  He blew herbs out of his hands, and it went into Morrigan's wounds from the bugs. He blew again and a horizontal vortex came out of his mouth, it spun around her, and lifted her off the grass toward him. He plucked her out of the air, and carried her off like she was a little child.

We were in the Cave of the Frost Giant, the king of the North, again. Morrigan was sleeping in the back of the cave on a bed of hay. The Frost Giant stirred stew in a pot.  Joseph squatted down, and looked at her. He looked up at the Frost Giant, concerned. "Is she going to be okay?" 
"She has been attacked by darkness, a consuming darkness child.  Now, sh.  Go to the entrance of the cave, and practice your dream skills." Joseph smiled at us, walke to the entrance of the cave, spread his arms, and turned into an eagle.  He turned his head back, and smiled at me, then took off into the sky, calling.

Morrigan mumbled something, and opened her eyes. She saw some weapons and shields hanging on the wall. "Give me that shit," she pointed weakly at a sword.

"Rest now, Dream Warrior," said the Frost Giant, and stroked her hair.  Suddenly she was lying on an animal skin, and there was a soft white blanket on her. 
She pulled it up to her shoulder, and mumbled something about, "I have to make sure he's okay." 

missing time

*Finding Beachgirl*
I told Raven that I wanted to see if I could bring beachgirl to the moon.  She said it was a cool idea. I made a portal to beachgirl. I was in her dream. She was in a meadow of wildflowers, crouched down looking at a lovely black and bright blue butterfly.  She was speaking to the butterfly softly.

"Hi, beachgirl," I said. She turned and stood up, smiling at me. "Why did you call me that? We're not at the beach. Who are you?" she asked. 
"You know who I am. Listen: You are dreaming."
"Oh, of course! I knew that. But, I kinda forgot. Oops!" she laughed.
"Hey, you're Nomad!" she said, playfully pushing me. "You are not a dream character."
"Right!" I said. "Let's go to the Moon."
I created a portal. She looked at it doubtfully. "I don't know if I trust that thing," she said. 
"Oh, c'mon!" I said.
I grabbed her arm and went through.  We were standing around a crowd of people.  They didn't seem to notice us, but Selene ran over to me. She stopped and looked at beachgirl suspiciously.  
"This is beachgirl, Selene," I said. I put my hand into the small of beachgirl's back when I said it. Selene shot me a dirty look.
"This place is so amazing," beachgirl said looking around. She looked at Selene. "Oh, you must be Selene." Beachgirl gave Selene a seashell. Selene looked at it, then took it and smiled looking down at it, then at beachgirl.
"A gift from earth, for the goddess of the Moon," said beachgirl. Selene nodded and gave her a hug.

*Toltec Visions in the Sky with MoSh*
MoSh stepped out from the crowd. "Omigod, Nomad! Here we are again! It's working! It's really working!"
"Yes!" I said.
"Come," he told me. "Let's step out of the Biodome for a second. It's noisy in here. So many people!"
We were outside of the Biodome on the Moon.

"I feel like we need to be here... to stand right here," said MoSh. He looked like he was in a trance. He was staring at the stars.  The scene changed, and we were in a desert, black dead trees dotted the landscape. The earth was cracked, and there were dunes in the distance. It was night. A constellation of a wolf ran across the sky.  His toungue was hanging out. He looked at us, and winked.
"There he is, Nagual," MoSh whispered to me.
Then, I saw ripple in the sky, and night changed to day. Fluffly clouds blew across the sky.  The clouds formed into the head of a wolf, with glowing golden eyes, and it's tongue hanging out.  It seemed amused.
I saw a ripple in the sky again, and a pack of coyotes chased a rabbit across the desert, yipping and howling.  Day changed to night, and we were on a mountaintop in a temperate climate.  It was a full moon in the sky.  I heard a pack of wolves howling. A wolf face appeared in the moon. It seemed like it was about to laugh.
"How is the moon there...?" I whispered.
Then, we were in a snowy forest.  An arctic wolf chased an arctic rabbit through the snow. The wolf stopped and looked at us.  Other wolves stood up from hiding in the snow.  I changed into a grey wolf. MoSh turned into a timber wolf.  We walked around sniffing each other.
"We know who we are," we said in unison telepathically.
Then, the world got sucked into something, like a paper getting sucked into a vaccuum cleaner.

The desert scene was before us again. There was the constellation of a wolf face in the sky. The desert faded, but the wolf face remained, the slowly faded. The left eye remained, winked at us, and disappeared.

"Whoah," said Mosh.
"Whoah is right," I said.

----------


## Naiya

Oh hai, I'm just here to subscribe to your journal.  ::D:

----------


## cygnus

i think shred is just modest and is really much more advanced than he lets on.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Oh hai, I'm just here to subscribe to your journal.



Cool.  ::D: 




> i think shred is just modest and is really much more advanced than he lets on.



I agree wholeheartedly.  I think he doesn't realize it, is more accurate.

----------


## Baron Samedi

21.10.2009Gawn is Faithful (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


I wondered if there was a safer way to travel to the moon.

*The Wormhole*
I got in my spaceship above my house, and warped to the moon. I stepped out. I was a brown minotaur. Raven ran up to me. There was a crowd of dreamers talking in the Biodome. Basara strode up. "Are you ready?" asked Raven. I nooded.Raven created a black and white swirling portal, like a rip in the fabric of time and space, with a mirror-like surface. Between the black and white tendrils of red, blue, green, purple, and other colors would shoot out from the center. "Hey, I'm coming, too!" waved Selene. Raven looked at her and smiled. Selene stood next to me. The four of faced the portal. I put my arm on Selene's waist. The portal sucked us through.  
We were going through a wormhole.  A real wormhole. _Holy shit. This is a real fucking wormhole. We always go through wormholes, literally._ It was blowing my mind. _The wormhole became silvery, and rippled like water._ 
"How do you like this wormhole?" said Raven, reclining on nothing, one arm propping her head up.
I started bodysurfing on waves of space-time through the wormhole. The waves felt like ripples of gravity under by body.  Selene was flying like a coming book hero. She had on white gloves. She was glowing white, and had a tail, like a comet. Basara was playing a lime green guitar with no strings. It looked like a plastic toy, or a piece of candy. His skin was dark purple. He had little yellow fangs, and a face like a cross between a lion an a man. He had yellow curly hair, bright yellow. It looked like plastic. He looked like a cartoon. He was singing and smiling. It was tripping me out. He had on a vinyl red jacket with white threading matching boots, and pants. He was wearing a wide black belt with a huge belt buckle with an electronic marquee on it. The multicolored LED scrolled: LOVE, then flashed. 

He was singing, but it sounded like a Japanese woman singing in English with a pretty voice and strong Japanese accent:
Rahb, Rahb is da bes ting!
Rhab, Rhab is da bes ting!
Rhab, Rhab is a blessing!
Rhab, Rhab is a blessing!

Green concentric circles were emanating out of him.  I can't explain the emotion: I wanted to laugh my ass off, but at the same time it was so beautiful I wanted to cry. All I could do was stare at him.  It was blowing my mind. 

*In Morrigan's Room*
We landed in Morrigan's room, and the portal went : woop behind us. Now Basara was wearing an Elvis impersonator costume with a belly and sparkly sunglasses in a white suit. He was playing a Spanish guitar softly crooning:
Love, Love is the best thing!
Love, Love is the best thing!
Love, Love is a blessing!
Love, Love is a blessing!
Morrigan smiled and laid on her side. The creature gasped and turned around.  Selene was glowing brightly, something like lightning crackled around her, but it was smooth and swirly. She had the face of a brown cat like mammal, like half woman, half cat. She had brown fur, and a pink nose.
The dark thing turned scowled at us.
Raven took off her hood. She looked like a Jaguar woman, with dark orange sking and black spots. Her aura looked like green flame. She had a white staff in her right hand. "Why don't you leave this girl alone?" and her voice sounded like the voice of a thousand panthers roaring voices rippling in a wormhole.
I took off my hood. I was a hyena-man. My aura was red, then yellow, then golden. "Hey creature," and my voice sounded like a thousand hyena snarling in the darkness, "leave this kid alone!" I changed into Pan, I had curly brown hair, and small pointed horns. I had the face of a man, and goat legs. I looked like a cartoon. I blasted the conch of Pan, and my face turned like the devil's.
Raven put her arms at her sides, something like a wormhole appeared around her belly. No, she was sending out rippled in the fabric of space time. She looked 2D when I saw her, and so did everything around her. She looked like high-res cutout style animation that was rippling.

Basara looked like the purple lion man again, with a very narrow face. He was singing:
Summon! Summon, the angels!
They're coming! The angels are coming!
The creature put his hand on the bed. Green and white energy poured upwards out of Basara, went over the head of the creature, and down into Morrigan. She began to glow. The creature watched the energy and snarled at us. Raven was a jaguar woman again, wearing a robe that was green and black, and looking at it, it was looking into a starry sky of green stars. She slammed her staff on the ground with a roar, and green energy rippled from her staff, forming a circle outward about a hundred feet, which spun, forming a sphere. "You will not escape, creature!" 
Tendrils of white and grey energy grew out of Selene's stomach toward the creature, and grabbed it. Selene raised it into the air, and walked out to the yard. Now she was a light grey panther. She looked like a cartoon. The creature did not. Selene had a grey and white aura with threads of grey and white swirling in it. Every shade of grey. It was beautiful.

*The Angels Arrive*
Four angels alighted in the room. 
They had on pants like the fish of scales. Each a different color: blue, red, yellow, green. They were wearing snorkeling fins. They were wearing plastic fish fins strapped to their heads. They had giant sunglasses, and clown noses on. They were sucking on giant pacifiers. They had white suspenders on and no shirts. They were very muscular.  They formed a 2D square that was white (well imagine a cube with no top or bottom) whith red and black red and vertical lines that reminded me of a shirt. Though they had pacifiers in their mouths they were somehow singing:
Gawn is faithful!
Gawn is faithful!

It sounded like "gone" but I felt Gawn was a name.  Then, they changed to angels with platinum blond hair, playing Spanish guitars, wearing mermaid suits, and big bird wings. They looked like Ken dolls. I started laughing my ass off. I was a very dark orange jaguar man with huge dark brown spots, and a green aura.

Selene slammed the creature on the ground outside over and over again. She was growling at it with the voice of a roaring jaguars she was shouting, "You shall not return! You shall not return!"

*The Dream Warrior Allies*
I stood up, and blasted the Conch of Pan again. I had a boyish Faun face which changed to a devil face. Dream Warriors appeared, bolts of white, landing around on the ground. They each had different weapons: staves, swords, scimitars, katanas. One with a morning star was riding a white horse with red flaming eyes. All the dream warriors were dressed in pure white, though their armor was differerent. Some was European, some was Japanese, some had no armor, but were dressed like ninjas. One man was not white. He had on white pants, kungfu shoes that kept changing color. He had a long moustache, black, and a goattee. I thought he was Chinese. He had on a coolie hat, and was wielding a staff from which hung a four inch chain, and a blade in the shape of a half circle. He smacked his mouth like he just woke up. His facial hair turned white, and he looked kind of like a hairless house cat. He spun the blade, then spun the staff all around him. He stopped spinning the staff, and the the blade kept spinning. Her cracked his neck, and put his head in a big circle. On the top of the hat was a black and white smiley face.

I knew the man was related to me somehow. When I looked at his face again, he looked like a stern Japanese shogun in his 40's. He leapt on a white horse, then it turned black like ash, which came running from behind. He leapt straight up in the air, and right back down. He was wearing Japanese dark green samurai armor. He had no flesh. There were eyeballs, orange -yellow eyeballs with bright red blood vessels, with purple irises, and bright yellow pupils. He had floating teeth. His body was made of purple flame. He made a sound like the scream of a banshee and the roar of an army.

*Gawn vs. God*
Demons alighted around us. They were surprised for a second. The Dream Warrior Master appeared, in the appearance of a great devil with yellow horns, red skin, and yellow eyes, appeared, wielding a black and yellow Egyptian rod of iron, like the pharoahs have, with leather straps.

There was an archdemon, with a cape, and the face of a bull-man. He was wielding a yellow and green staff with a black ball at the the end.

"Hello, God," said the Dream Warrior Master sarcastically. 
"Greetings brother, now bow to me!" said the archdemon.
"I haven't knelt to you for three hundred thousand years, brother."
"Ah, but it seems like yesterday."
"I am the god of this world," said the archdemon, "and you are Gawn!" and he pointed at Gawn. Gawn roared and charged at the archdemon, and the archdemon roared and charged at Gawn, and they smashed together and lighting came out.  They were throwing each other over the landscape. The archdemon turned into a mountain, as Gawn charged him. Gawn changed his body from lightning to water, and slammed into the mountain, eroding it. The archdemon reformed, and charged Gawn, and they tumbled off in the distance. 
The dream warriors and demons stood there and watched. 

Selene's eyes turned into portals, and so did her mouth. Swirling black and white mirror portals. She sucked the creature into three different dimensions.  

The archdemon and Gawn tumbled back into the circle, grappling and growling. Now they looked like a red panther man, bright red, and a black panther man. Then they changed back into their original form. Selene morphed into a big winged full length oval mirror with a frame but no stand. Her face was at the top, and she had tiny black eyes, pink blush, a tiny pointed nose, an a bun in her hair, and was totally grey of varying shades.
Gawn grabbed the archdemon by his ankles, spun him around like a hammer throw, and tossed him into the Selene portal. Selene returned to normal form, and her head changed shape in the back like a cone, and something popped out like fly. Selene looked like a grinning cartoon cat in a kimono. Her head returned to normal. The fly was the archdemon. He had a big belly, and was talking shit, but it was hard to make out what he said. His voice sounded like a buzzing be. Gawn's rod of iron changed into a horse tail on a stick. He started dancing softshoe and singing, "Shoo fly don't bother me! Shoo fly, don't bother me."
The demons changed their appearance. They had bows in their hair and boyshorts on. They were wearing high heels, sparkly lipstick, and sparkly eye shadow, and fake eyelashes. They were all red, blue, and green. One of them had a giant lollipop. They shook their hips, and waved at the dream warriors.  I started laughing. I realized they were trying to appear as hot women, but was an EPIK PHAIL LOL.
The dream warriors rushed at the demons, and the demons changed back into original form, roared, rushed back. Gawn stood where he was, threw his head back and roared, but it sounded like the foghorn of a ship and the roar of a lion. Golden waves flowed out from him, and all the dream warriors had flaming auras. Selene and I flew up in the air. I was wielding the Moonstaff. She and I blasted the demons in the eyes to blind them as the fought the dream warrior.
Raven was shooting fire out of her hands like a flamethrower.
Basara was strumming an ukululele cha-lank-a-lank style.
"Oh we're goin' to the hukilau,
Where the laulau is the kaukau at the hukilau..."
He was floating on a small grey disk.
Selene floated up and formed a large net with her energy, and it lurched out from her like a hand, and closed around the demons.
"We throw out nets, out into the sea!"
Selene, lifted up the net of demons.
"And all the ama'ama come a-swimmin' to me!"
Gawn created a portal with his eyes, that moved up to his forehead, and his eyes were no longer visible. He sneezed, and the portal flew off of his forehead and formed in the sky. It was a huge vertical swirling portal, black and white, with a mirror surface, and lightning coming out.
"Oh we're going, to the the hukilau!"
Selene spun them around, then tossed them into the portal. The growled at us, and banged on the inside of the white hard net encasing them.
"The huki huki huki huki lau!"
Basara went, chalank-a-lank! Then, he cocked his hip to the side and grinned. He was wearing a green plastic grass skirt, and a coconut bra.
I started laughing.

*Gawn and the Lord of Music*
Gawn walked to Basara, and they changed into two black and dark red cats. Gawn was a lion, and Basara was a jaguar. "Well met, brother," Gawn said to Basara, "lord of music." They licked each others faces, and pawed at each others' heads. Gawn turned and grinned at me. 

*Cameo by Lonewolf*
A wolf with yellow eyes appeared out of thin air, and landed on the head of Gawn, who squinted angrily with one eye and scowled at the wolf. "Oh you!" he waved his arms as if waving away a fly. The wolf winked at me, giggled, and disappeared. I laughed.

*The Devil's Joke*
Gawn grinned at me. He leaned toward me. He said, "Hey, you wanna hear a joke."
Okay. "The devil is going to tell me a joke!" I thought excitedly.
Gawn suddenly had on a yellow bowtie, and purple suspenders, and was wearing fake goat pants, and fake cloven hooves. He was a man in bodypaint makeup. He whispered in my ear like this, wsh whsh whs, and didn't say anything, but he kept chuckling. "What? what? what?" I couldn't hear. Gawn stood up. He looked like a cartoon devil, with the same colors I just described, then he burst out laughing. 
Then, he started nodding at me, and grinning widely, "Get it? Get it? Get it?"
"No, you didn't even say anything!"
"Nomad doesn't get it because he's stupid!" he taunted.
"What?" I asked confusedly.
Selene and Basara started laughing, and all the dream warriors. Raven said, "Hey that's not very nice!" pointing a shepherd's staff at Gawn. I started laughing, "No it's okay." 
"Hey, you are a dummyhead!" I said.

I battle Gawn
Suddenly Gawn turned serious, and changed his size to a skyscaper. He was enreathed in multicolored flame. Smoke poured from his nostrils, and red fire came from his eyes. He had the face of a boar. He had the rod of iron in his left hand, and a shield on his right. He was walking on a field of lava, and a great yellow forest fire roared in th background. "*You don't talk like that to ME!"* he roared.
I crossed my arms, and raspberried at him like a little kid. He tried not to laugh. He picked me up by my robe. I was licking a giant lollipop. 
"Hey!" I whined, and threw the lollipop at him, and it stuck on his face. Selene started laughing. He took it off, and pretended he didn't notice. "Put me down!" I whined. 
He started smacking me with his great paw. I said, "Doesn't hurt, doesn't hurt, doesn't hurt!"
He roared at me.
I went, "Nyah!"
Everyone started laughing. He blew fire at me. I tried to blow fire, but it got stuck in my throat, then it turned into black smoke, and came out my nose and ears. I hiccuped and a small fireball came out and went poof! "Excuse me!" I said. (I did it on purpose.)
"You are learning child!"
"You are learning child!" I mocked.
He set me down and wagged his finger at me.
"You don't talk like that to me!"
You don't talk like that to me!" I mocked, and turned into a seven year old boy. Gawn smiled at me, and walked away. Then, he suddenly turned and charged at me, turning into a 12-year-old boy with his fist cocked. He pushed me down into a mud puddle. I rolled around in the puddle and smiled. He changed into a hot young girl, and said, "Oh my God, you are disgusting!"  I changed into a pig, and charged at him, knocking him on to my muddy back.  He grabbed my fur and screamed, "Oh my God! Oh my God! Help me God! Help me Lord Jesus! I turned into a woman, then got attacked by a pig!"  He changed the scene to a pigsty in the South, and there was cheesy bluegrass playing.  I started laughing so hard that I stopped, and he tumbled off of me. He changed into  a matador with black bull face and bowed, he looked like a cartoon now. DC's threw flowers at him and cheered. I changed into a bull. I couldn't stop laughing. I made flowers grown around me, and started smelling them, and grinning like a silly child. Selene pointed and started laughing at me.

*Smack!*
The devil had a fly buzzing around him. He smacked it with both hands. It changed back into the archdemon, but he was knocked out. Gawn created a portal, by a zipper, then, he grabbed the archdemon by a collar around it's neck, and dragged it by one hand. He smiled at us, and went through, taking the archdemon with him.
Raven created a portal.
"Hey, let's fly back to the moon!" I said. "Okay!" Raven smiled. We flew into the sky, then, light formed around us like comets, and we blasted to the moon.

*Silent Lucidity on the Moon*
There were a bunch of people milling around in the Biodome. Raven flew to the stage, and grabbed a microphone. "Hey all dreamers! She shouted, "you are all dreaming." She put her hands out at her sided, and changed into high-res 2D again, and ripples of music came out of her. I played guitar and sang "Silent Lucidity," by Queensryche. Basara got on a drum kit. Selene played a blue bass guitar.
I made copies of myself and stood next to the people. I put my hands on their shoulders, and looked into their eyes.
"I'll be next to you..." I sang.
Raven made copies of herself, and stood on the other side and put her hands on their shoulders. She smiled at them.
we both sang,
"in Silent Lucidity."
The song ended, then we were all staring at each other in silence. Raven and I slid our copies away and back into us. Rainbow colors came out of Basara like fireworks, and Selene had moonbeams coming out of her.
Selene grabbed a microhpone and said, "Hey everyone! My name is Selene, and you are all dreaming!"

We changed into a gaudy 80's punk band, with lots of hairspray, make-up an spikes. Raven and Selene had guitars and I had a bass. I had a yellow mohawk, blue at the base, big yellow sunglasses a denim vest with no shirt, a lip piercing in my lower lip, a pointed goattee, jeans, and converses. I had spikes on my wrists.
Selene screamed into the mike, "*YOU ARE ALL DREAMING! YOU ARE ALL DREAMING! YOU ARE ALL DREAMING, NOW!"*

*Epilogue*
Then we stopped playing. It was one of those 5 second punk songs.
Raven grabbed the mike. "We are going to wake up now, but you guys can stay here! This is Our Biodome! Si casa mu casa!"
Some people cheered, other people stood there and blinked.
"Well, if that doesn't make people lucid, I don't know what will!" I said. 
"I don't believe I said, 'si casa mu casa' about a dreamscape we created. Did I say that right?"
"I don't know," I laughed. "Even now, people are making this place grow and change with their thoughts.  It's not ours any more, and that's the way I want it." Raven nodded in agreement.
Raven stood next to Basara. She looked up at him, and he put his arm around her. Selene stoop on her tiptoes and kissed my cheek. We all faded away at the same time.

----------


## Majinaki

*cries at the thought of inferiority to Nomad* yeah seriously Nomad, are you just using a regular WILD?

----------


## Raven Knight

> 21.10.2009Gawn is Faithful (WILD)



WTF???  This was sort of like my dream, but you must've been tripping on something!  :laugh:

----------


## beachgirl

... truly breathtaking...

----------


## Man of Shred

> I agree wholeheartedly.  I think he doesn't realize it, is more accurate.



 I'm not sure what you guys mean. My recall isn't always great and my lucids are terrible and very rare. But from what i read in others dreams of me. I seem to be completely aware and lucid, I always seem to know what's going on. It kind of scares me to know there is another part of me I am not aware of and that is in more control than I am. I think the goal for me is to become aware of my other self and begin to merge him with my regular self.

----------


## darknightedlady

A Stranger in the Biodome...so cool that you were able to set up the beacon!  I bet that piece of paper helped the person to remember their dream and the word they read.  Thanks so much for sharing your dreams and helping to guide others!

----------


## Baron Samedi

21.10.2009Roaring at MoSh (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

frag

"Where the hell is MoSh," I wondered on the Moon.  I was a jaguar-man, dark orange, with huge dark brown spots. I was wearing a white robe, and wielding a staff. I had a green flaming aura, like Northern lights in outer space. I changed to a grey jaguar with bright blue spots, then green spots.  "Huh, huh!" I grinned. "Now, I am going to fuck with him," I said with the voice of a thousand jagaurs roaring on a full moon like thunder.

I created a black and white vortex spiral mirror portal, with a frame that was Selene. She was a grey snake, crawling over herself, and was the frame. She grinned at me, and I grinned back. Purple and black spirals shot out from the center. I went through. It felt like a bubble of pain. I bodysurfed the waves of gravity in the wormhole, a grey cartoon panther. I looked like a CG cartoon cat.  It was ridiculous. I started laughing my ass off.

I landed on a street somewhere in fucking Canada. There was a typical boring ass Canadian forest next to a boring ass Canadian road. Damn, it was fucking cold.  Canada. _MoSh that Canuck fucker,_ I said telepathically to anyone in range. _I am now going to fuck with you,"_ I whispered telepathically.  I could smell him. He smelled liked spiced sausage and cigarettes.  I leapt out of the forest, an orange jaguar, with dark brown spots.  I had a green aura.  "Hey, Mo-o-shy! Moshy..boy!"

MoSh was walking down the street with some chick. They were an intense conversation. At first he looked like a green crystal, and she looked like a pink crystal, then their clothes changed, and their appearance.  Mosh became a scruffy dude with glasses, jeans, sweater, and a vest. He had on red gloves. Then, he suddenly looked like a crappy Hanna-Barbara cartoon.  Then, he looked like stop animation craft puffballs. I was tripping out.

I couldn't tell what the girl looked like because I kept seeing Morrigan's avatar in front of her face.  The painting was smiling at me, and lightning was coming out. This image kept floating in front of the woman's face. Then, the sidewalke they were walking on changed to a rainbow road, and the woman changed to a pink crystal and Mosh changed to a green crystal.  All the scene changed to rainbow, mostly yellow, and swirled around.
I started to trip out. "Fuck this crazy portal shit!" I said. I shook my head and roared. Then, I pounced down in front of MoSh and the woman I assumed to be Morrigan.

"Hey, MoSh! Why don't you ever fight? Let's dream battle!" I smiled. I changed into a snake with tiger stripes and green eyes. I flicked my green tongue. "MoSh, this is a dream. I am going to make you remember this, goddamit. Huh, huh, huh." I laughed like thunder, drooled, and wiped my mouth, changing into a tiger with a bathrobe on. "This is my kimono gi thingy!" I said. "This means I am a kung fu tiger, bitch!" I did sticky hands at his face.

Mosh just looked at me and blinked. Morrigan got scared of me.  
"Ha ha!" I laughed. "I know you're witch, witch, now show me your power!" I changed into a winged snake, and then a jaguar, dark orange, with large brown spots on all fours, wearing a light grey robe, and a green aura like a mirror on the stars, I roared at her.

She glared at me, and her aura changed to a bright red, 2D and mirror stars. Flames came out of her eyes.
"I'm just a big pussycat!" I said, and I changed to a black panther with yellow eyes, and I rolled on my back.  Morrigan's flames wavered for a second then, resumed.
I inhaled, and exhaled orange and purple flame at them like a flamethrower. Nothing happened. MoSh looked confused. He looked like a stop motion character may of play-doh and craft balls. It was insane.  A little smoke came out of his play-doh hair.
"Don't you know you're dreaming?" I changed into Charizard, and exhaled a fireball, and then I dribbled it around like a basketball. I passed it to MoSh. "Think fast!" I said. He hit it away like he was annoyed. "Damn you!" I roared. I pounced on him, and we tumbled. I stood on his torso and I licked his face. He put his hands up in front of his face and went yellch! "Have you ever seen a talking kitty?" I asked.
"Well, yes, once, in a dream. Oh, does that mean... I'm dreaming?" he asked.
"Well, what do you think?" I changed into a giant canary, and slapped his face with my wing. I made the background behind me a 2D cartoon sky, a square.  "Oh, shit!" he said, and did a nose pinch RC. "Duh!" he said. I let him stand up. He looked at his hands. "They look normal. They always do."
He looked up at me. "You're Nomad from the forums. Nate."
"Nomad, right, I said, or you can call me Nate."
Then, I felt a blast of energy against my cat body. I got knocked off my pounce position on Mosh. I guess Morrigan thought I was going to eat his face. I looked at her and licked my paw.  "Why do you have to be so mean, witchy lady?"
"I am not a witch! Quit calling me that!" She shot a blast of red swirling energy at me, knocking me back. She had on a black dress, a black boa, black gloves, red sparkly lipstick, and red shoes. Her appearance changed to a woman with dark skin, high cheekbones, dark purple lips, black eyes, and dark grey skin.  "I am a dreamwalker, bitch!" she roared at me, then her appearance changed to something like Medusa, but with bronze and orange snakes, "so fuck you!" She changed to a gryphon, and everything went 2D. I was a heiroglyph, an Egyptian leopard god. Morrigan was a woman in a white dress with dark brown skin. She was carrying a jar of water. 
"Thank you for the gift of the wine," I said in obnoxiously horribe English accent.
"This isn't wine, this is water! I mean this is a weapon... or it's supposed to be? What the hell?"
"Thank you for the sacrifice of wine, to I, the Lepoard God, my servant. You may set your sacrifice of there."
Morrigan got confused. "Uh, okay." She set the jar down, and I made a temple appear around us. I changed into a statue and grinned. Everything was 3D again. "You have appeased the Jaguar God." 
"Don't you mean Leopoard God?" 
"Yes, that is what I said!" I laughed.
"This water is still water," she said. "You're a big fraud!"
"Hey, watch this." I waved a wand over the water, and changed it purple. I summoned a cup and gave it to her. She took a scoop. She drank it, and thought about it. "Hey, this is really good- grape juice. It is really good, but it's grape juice!"
"Well, at least I tried!" I shrugged.
"You're not a god! You're Nomad from the forums, aren't you?"
"Nope," I said.
"Are you fucking with me?" she wagged her finger at me, and she looked like a cartoon Barbie doll wearing red boots, a red miniskirt, a sweater and a vest. She had on sparkly red sunglasses, and he skirt and boots were all the same sparkly red. She had sparkly red hair that changed to blue. She was wearing a pastel nurse's cap, with a pastel lime green cross on it. Then, he skin changed to blue, and she had on green lipstick, shewas just green and purple, as if she was under blacklight. There was orange and yellow swirls spinning behind her. 
"No!" I chuckled. I shook my head and pounded the ground with my paw.  The dream still had that swirly thing in the background, but I charged at her, with every bound, the dream would have more of a 3D setting. I heard some strange chanting, like "nana ga ey, naga na aum. nana nana, nana ga ey, nana ga aum." On a hill were three Tibetan monks chanting, and they looked like cartoons. 
Everything was so insane I slipped into semi-lucidity. The background changed to a swirling black and white portal. _NA NA NA NA!_ The monks were throat singing. I heard the voice of children in the music. I rolled around on on the ground that was not there. I put my paws over my ears. I was a light grey jaguar with huge dark grey spots.  _NA NA GA EY!_ I stopped rolling around. I focused on Morrigan. She was charging up her energy to attack me. I bounded to her. _NAGA NA AUM!_  I pounced at her. She flinched for a second, then she held he ground. I made head grow giant and slow, a purple giant cartoon kitten. She looked at my mouth.  I made my mouth full of teeth. I opened my mouth wide to eat her _NAGA NA EY!_ She covered her head with her arms._ NAGA NA AUM!_ I closed my mouth upon her, changing transparent. She stopped cowering and said, "Fuck this, this is a dream!" _NAGA NA EY NAGA NA AUM!_ She blasted her energy up at my mouth, and I flew up into the sky.  All around me was 2D black and white swirl. I was a cartoon cat wearing a bathrobe that changed colors.
"Pow, right in the kisser!" I said "good one!"
I saw MoSh appear suddenly next to Morrigan. I changed into Nomad form, then multiplied myself wielding hooked staves, which were green and white, or blue and white, the, Egyptian shepherd's  staff.  Everything was an orange and brown swirl. The music changed to a trance song with a woman singing, "Deeeeelighted. I am so, delighted! Delighted to see you!"
I was a swarm of tiny Nomads. I ran over MoSh and Morrigan. MoSh bugged out his eyes. Morrigan waved her hands. "Get offa me!" she said.  I returned to my whole self, and changed into something like Moon Knight. I embraced Morrigan and MoSh. "Ah, fellow, dreamers," I grinned, "one day we shall all be lucid."




> Amazing.But embarassing. 
>  For the record, the Dream where a friend was attacked was about a year ago, dream-sharing on another forum. Can you have dream flashbacks? I have no clue.
> 
>  Nomad's dream makes me think this can, indeed, happen.Go figure.
> 
>  Morrigan



Note: I was in a state in which I call Deep Dreaming. I have high awareness of the dream, but almost no awareness of the physical world. I was mad with the godlike power.  

Note 2: I recalled this dream after reading Morrigan's DJ. It all came flooding back to me.

Note 3: I am not sure if it was me fighting Mosh in his dream, but it could have been our perceptions were very different. I have some other theories on these strange occurrences.

----------


## Man of Shred

So that was you... I'm not a big fighter in dreams. Please don't do that again. you double posted your dream BTW.

----------


## cygnus

> I'm not sure what you guys mean. My recall isn't always great and my lucids are terrible and very rare. But from what i read in others dreams of me. I seem to be completely aware and lucid, I always seem to know what's going on. It kind of scares me to know there is another part of me I am not aware of and that is in more control than I am. I think the goal for me is to become aware of my other self and begin to merge him with my regular self.



i think you answered your own question  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So that was you... I'm not a big fighter in dreams. Please don't do that again. you double posted your dream BTW.



I was trying to get you lucid! haha. plus I was going completely mad. sorry

----------


## Majinaki

Nomad can you do that to me so that it's really obvious to me that im dreaming.... please?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nomad can you do that to me so that it's really obvious to me that im dreaming.... please?



I try with every dreamer I meet!  Well, we'll see each other again, I am sure!  You are the first person to just, "show up" like that on the Moon, so I am sure you will do it again.

----------


## Baron Samedi

22.10.2009Damion, you bastard (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

*Healing Alicia*
I got in my spaceship, and flew to the moon. I sailed out of a black and white spinning mirror portal with bright colors pulsing out from the center. I landed, and walked out of my ship. Raven waved and walked to me. "You want to go with me to Alicia's? I could use your help," she said.
"Of course," I smiled, leaning on my staff. Selene stood from gardening. She had a trowel in her hand, and she waved at me. I waved back and smiled at her.
 Raven created a portal, and we went through. Basara jumped in right as it was closing. We were in Alicia's room. Basara strummed his guitar. He looked like a purple cartoon cat again with a red vinyl suit.  Raven tilted the top of her staff toward Alicia. She became a dark orange jaguar with large brown spots, a green flaming aura changed to orange and purple.

I became a tiny speck, and flew into her small intestine. I noticed it was inflamed. A voice spoke to me. "Alicia needs to reduce the acid in her diet. She needs to avoid citrus, tomatoes, vinegar, and all other acidic foods. She needs to increase her alkili content by eating foods such as poi."
I flew back out. I nodded at Raven. She got done singing, and created a portal. We stepped in, and were on the moon.

Finding Allison
"Let's find Allison," said Raven. "Okay," I smiled. Raven created another portal. We were in Allison's room. Raven shook her dream body. "Wake up, Allison, um, I mean get up."
Allison sat up groggily.
"Huh? Oh, hi Raven. What are you doing here? Eeek!"
She looked at me, and pulled her blanket up around her. "Who's that man with you? And why are you in my room?"
"Allison, Warrior Tiger, you are dreaming!" said Raven in her eyes. Allison was looking at me suspiciously.  "That's Nomad," said Raven.
"Oh... Nomad, from the forums. I get it. I am dreaming!" She looked at her hands. "Hmm, they look normal, weird." she said.
"Sorry for scaring you," I said sheepishly.
"Oh, it's okay. Hey, let's wake up my lil hubby!" she said. She turned to the man sleeping next to her. His dream body moved as she shook him, and told him to wake up, but he just mumbled something about wanting to sleep in for a few more minutes.
"Oh!" she said in frustration. She looked at Raven, who just shrugged. Raven created a portal, and we went through.
"So, where shall we go?" asked Raven.
"How about ShoeNation?" I asked.
"Huh? What's that?"
"Oh, it's this world I created for a novel. I thought maybe we could visit it."
Raven looked at Allison, who shrugged. Raven nodded, and created a portal.  We went through.

ShoeNation
I was a bovine-dog-tree-man, Signface. I was locked up in a tiny cell on the third floor of a prison. I saw _homo animus_ people being prodded with cattle prods by prison guards with gas masks on. on the bottom floor. I heard animal like sounds emanating from the cells.  I felt like I was supposed to find my friends. It reminded me of being in jail in waking life. I was terrified. I said, "Fuck this dream!"
I tried to communicate with Raven telepathically. "Sorry, I want out. Now!" I felt her nod.

*Damion... *yawn**
I was flying through the wormhole, I felt someone behind me, swimming toward me, like a frog, increasing in speed. I ignored the presence.
We flew out of portal and on to the moon, landing on our feet. Before the portal closed, it changed from black and white swirls, to a greyish vortex with purple and pink hints. A grey hand reached out, and pulled me through.

I was in an ugly bombed out city. There were no people, no plants, no animals. Everything was covered with a fine grey dust. 
"Man this place sucks ass." I said out loud to no one in particular. "How the hell did I get here?"

I saw Damion on the street in front of me. He was wearing a black superhero costume, with a big white V on the front. His skin was blue, and his hair was green. He had little yellow fangs. He looked like a cheesy cartoon geared toward the tweens. 
"You know very well how you got here," he said. "Welcome to my world, bitch!" he shouted.

"You know what? I don't really want to dream with you." I made a blue energy shield pop up from the ground.
"Really? But, I'm so lonely. I am stuck here by myself."
"Really?" I asked. I felt sorry for him.
 He stretched a big hand at me slowly. to grab me. I leaned back and said, "whoah!" mockingly.

"Don't you dare mock me! Don't you know who I am?"
"Yup," I yawned.
I sat down and turned on my force field. BVVP. It formed a hemisphere of protection around me. He ran to me, and banged on the the force field with his fists.
"Hey, come out of there and fight me, you little shit!"
I yawned again, and stretched.
He yelled something, and shot fire out of his hands at the force field. I sat in lotus. He flew up and shot fireballs at the force field which turned into balls of black ash, and rolled off crumbling to the ground.
I turned into a golden buddha, and smiled as I meditated. and a rainbow aura came out of me, which expanded beyond the force field and stopped. Damion began throwing a bunch of random crap at me, spears, fire hydrants, cars, all which turned into lotus flowers when they hit my aura. I opened my eyes. "Alright, I'm done."
I created a portal above me, and went through. Damion grabbed my ankle. We were standing next to each other on the Moon, in front of the Biodome. Damion looked like (_redacted.)

_Damion looked at the Biodome, and the Tower in the background. His eyes grew wide. _Parasite dectected. Hostile entity dectected._ The tower computer spoke in a loud calm female voice. Little laser guns turned on hydraulics and pointed at Damion. 
"I can help you out with that parasite," I said turning to him.  A parasite that looked like a cross between stingray and a crab crawled on to his head. It bugged its eyes out.  Then, Damion turned inside out and disappeared.

*Little Ball*
I turned into a small dark green rubber ball and rolled into the Biodome. I found Selene gardening in a flowerbed. "Hello, pretty lady!" I said to her.
"Oh, hello! A talking ball, how cute!"
She picked me up and stood. She looked at me closely. She pet me, and I giggled. She laughed. "What's your name?" she said.
"Why don't you kiss me, and find out?" I said.
"Okay," she rolled her eyes.
She kissed me, and I turned into a little frog with purple spots and a crown on my head.
"Hey that's not how the story goes!" she said.
"Oh right," I croaked.
I turned into the prince from the Beauty and the Beast Disney movie, and smiled at her. My hair floated about my head.
"Eyew!" she said.
I turned into the Beast.
"Better..." she frowned.
I turned into Nomad. She threw her arms around me, and kissed my cheek.
"It was me all along."
"I know, I was just playing along!" she laughed.

Deep in the jungle with MoSh
missing timeI was in a jungle in South America with Mosh. We were walking along a poorly maintained trail. We were wearing cheesy kahki clothes and those desert hats that the White people wear in Africa. We were swinging machetes to get vines out of the way, trailblazing.
We came to a wide shallow stream. Little fish swam about in the clear water.  I heard a small waterfall not too far away. This part of the jungle was dark because of the intense foliage. There was an arch of trees growing over the stream to our right, and a cliff.  MoSh stopped and said, "Sh!" He put his hand back on my chest. I almost stumbled forward.
A monstrous anaconda was slithering through the stream silently. We stood there, transfixed. It was terrifyingly beautiful. A black jaguar appeared in a tree above. Its fur was a faint purple at the tips, making it look velvety. It had glowing yellow eyes. It looked at us. It looked down at the anaconda, and growled softly. The snake stopped moving. It flicked its tongue, but it did not turn its head. The jaguar was staring at the snake now. The jaguar roared and pounced on the snake, from the tree branch, and bit the back of its head.  The snake wrapped its coils around the jaguar, and the jaguar was upside down. The snake squeezed, and the jaguar's mouth opened, gasping for air. The anaconda was weak from its head wound, and relaxed its grip. The jaguar stood up in the stream, on all four legs, with the anaconda wrapped around it, which was somehow smaller now. It climbed up a dead tree to the place in which it was originally. It ate some ayahusca. A breeze blew, and herbs went into the snake's wound. The jaguar looked at us again, then disappeared into the jungle.
"Whoah!" said MoSh.
"Whoah is right!"

missing time

*Beachgirl in the Biodome*
I saw beachgirl in the Biodome. She was looking at all kinds of animals. Birds were alighting on her head and arms. A wolf cub rubbed up against her. She picked up a flying pink rabbit. "Hi little fella!" she said to it, and rubbed noses.
She saw me. "Hi Nomad!" she waved. "Where do these cute funny pink rabbits, with wings come from?"
"I don't know!" I shrugged. "The Easter Bunny?"
"Oh, you! You are silly."

missing time

*On the beach with Cygnus, we see Lonewolf*
I am on a grey sand beach but, it looks like Hanauma Bay. Cygnus is standing next to me. He is wearing jeans and striped polo shirt. He is staring at the clouds. "Cygnus?" I ask. He slowly turns to me.
"Nomad? Nomad? Is that you?"
"Yeah!" I laugh.
He runs to me, and gives me a hug. A wolf trots across the beach.  It's digging up crabs. It flips them over, and smacks it with a front paw, flips the crabs up in the air and the crabs land, smack, on the sand. Then the wolf eats the crabs. The wolf stops and looks at us.  The wolf runs down the beach, and changes into a pillar of cloud and floats up into the sky.  A wolf head is looking down at us in a cloud shape.
Suddenly it's night. A wolf constellation runs across the sky, chasing Cancer.
22.10.2009Astral ticks on Raven (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

fragment
Raven was in the Biodome covered with many astral ticks. It was disgusting. Little black bugs crawling all over her.  She was on hands and knees coughing spasmodically. I screamed in anger, and summoned fire, burning them all off. She collapsed on the ground in weakness. She had little wounds all over her body. I carried her to the biodome's glen of healing and laid her down on the grass. A dream demon appeared. It was in the shape of a V, black and grey with just a transparent face and no body. It was hovering over her. 
I lunged at it with my dagger, and went through nothing.
"You cannot defeat me, I am only a copy!" it said. I created a tiny portal right on its face, and went through. 
I was in a dark place. The demon was right in front of me. I punched him as hard as I could on the nose. It screamed in pain. I went back through the portal, and the demon was gone.
We were now somehow in The Glen of Healing. Basara was softly singing and playing his guitar. Golden energy flowed into Raven from the grass. I shot a small violet flame from my hand, cauterizing her wounds.
The Frost Giant appeared, and blew healing herbs at Raven. They covered her whole body, and some she inhaled. The Frost Giant picked her up.
"You kids need to learn how better to protect yourselves," he said as he carried her away.

----------


## Baron Samedi

23.10.2009Gawn's Daughter (WILD)

NON-DREAM *DEEP DREAM* LUCID

I got in my spaceship, Future's Hope, and flew to the Moon.  I went through a portal, I saw the wormhole, silver and grey swirling around me.  My mercury ship's reflection on the wormhole was somehow full of rainbow colors.  I saw other dreamers flying through the wormhole. Some of them did not seem to notice they were in a wormhole. Some of them looked asleep.  A large black and white swirling mirror portal with some purple and green swirls opened, and my ship came out. I landed on the moon. Some dreamers tumbled out of the portal. They stood up, and dusted themselves off.  The people looked at the ship.  They stared at their reflections in the ship. I wondered if they perceived themselves as pink and green crystals like I did.

I stepped out of the ship. I had black astral ticks all over my spine. It was gross.  I saw Raven.  She waved to me, "Hi, Nomad. Oh, what is wrong with your energy?" she looked concerned.

"Ugh! These damn nasty little parasites." I stumbled around. Raven caught me, and put my arm around her shoulder, and half dragged me to the biodome's healing glen.  I lied down in the grass.  Basara appeared and played guitar.  Green and white healing energy came out of him, and arched slowly in the air, flowing into me.  Raven became 2D, and put her hands out at her sides, and ripples flowed out of her being. Golden energy flowed into me, and the little astral ticks jumped off me. Winged insects like bees swooped down, caught them and ate them. 

"Thank you so much," I told Raven and Basara. "I need to find Otherme." 
"Uh, what?" said Raven.  
"It's just something I have to do," I said. "Myself from the other dimension, I have to ask him how to prevent this shit from happening."
"Okay," said Raven, "well, I am going to go find Allison."
"Alright, then, I'll see you later," I told her.

I walked to the entrance of the biodome.  Along the way, Selene stood up from some gardening she was doing and waved at me. I waved back and smiled. She knew what I was doing. She wiped her forehead with the back of her wrist, and went back to work.

I stepped out on to the Moon. I asked for a Scout to appear.  It looked like a cute pink cube, then, it changed colors to every dark iridescent color in the rainbow, colors I have only seen in birds. The cube rolled to a funny little village. It had cobblestone streets, and crowded thatched roofs. I walked to the house of Otherme. There was a wooden sign with a needle and thread hanging near the door.  
Before I knocked on the door, he walked through it and then put his arm around me. He was wearing a black necklace with a silver cross hanging from it.  The cross spun around and stopped. Then, it changed to the Southern Cross constellation. It spun around again, then the stars floated out to his extremities.  We walked out of the little village.
He laughed and said I never needed to find him, because he was always with me. I closed my eyes, and threw my head back, arms straight out at my sides. He merged with me. Blood red translucent spikes came out of me.
I swung my giant sky blue Budgie Sword, and cracked my neck.

Note: this is what I call a deep dream, in which i am in deep lucidity:The golded dragon, skyfire, in the form of a baby snakelike dragon appeared above my left shoulder. the water dragon, Hydro, the black dragon, Koomo.  Michael rose out of me. I turned into a minotaur, then, a faun with brown fur, then, I changed into the Devil, and floated up off of the surface of the moon,  I floated off the ground, Lightning crackled from my fingertips, as I arched my back to the sky, closing my eyes, and stopping at about fifteen feet as I floated forwards with my allies.
Gawn's face appeared in the sky above, me, transparent. He had red skin, black hair with a widow's peak, small red horns, eyes that changed from red to yellow, then, yellow with red pupils. He grinned broadly. His teeth changed from white to bright yellow.  Then, his canines grew to fangs. He had a collar on, like a vampire.  His horns melted into his hed. He smiled a closed-mouth smile. He spoke through his nose, like a ventriloquist, but, not a very good one. He said, "You are my Son, in whom I am well-pleased."  
Then, he flew down from the sky, and walked next to me, hovering in the air. He put his arm around me, and winked. I notice he had a bright yellow tongue.  Suddenly, his face was like the face of a ram. "I don't believe you forgot you're my so-o-o-o-o-n-in-la-a-a-aw!" he bleated.
His eyes became like mirror portals, then two spinning mirrors. "Look into my eyes!" he roared, commandingly. I was already doing it. I felt like I was going into a trance.
I had a vision, actually it was more like an astral projection into the past. I could fly around, and see what was happening, but not protect it.
It was a scene of me, and a woman, getting married. I was a body of pure orange flame, and she was a lanvendar crystal. I was wearing a tux, and she was wearing a wedding dress that kept changing to these vivid dream colors. Selene. Gawn was marrying us. He was holding a black book with a golden cross that spun around, then changed to Jesus on the cross, then martyrs from other cultures, then, a winged man, in Egyptian heiroglyph style, then Aztec Heiroglyph style, then, Greek style, and so many different versions of a winged man. The last one was Hermes, and Cupid appeared behind him. They flew off the book, and flew around us, like little fairies, blessing us.  Hermes stood next to me. He looked like a powerful Scandanavian, ah, one of the Norse, I thought.  He had a silver winged helmet, Roman sandals, a toga, winged feet, a sliver and gold winged helmet, carried a Caduceus.  Cupid turned into a sexy woman in a sparkly red dress. She had on high heels, sparkly red, she was purple crystal, then she changed into a woman, then a cartoon woman, then a cat-woman.  She swung her tail. She was in a short blue toga, that changed to red, then started flashing many colors. She was backlit by a jungle scene. She started doing cheese dances like The Running Man, and Cabbage Patch, then she started smacking her butt, and hearts appeared everywhere.  She put her bow on her back, and started breakdancing. She did a headspin and arrows came out of her head. She stood up, and shot arrows of love at everyone.
Cupid landed and stood next to Selene. Hermes stood next to me.
The devil, Gawn, changed into a Protestant cartoon preacher.
_Forgive us this day, our daily bread.
We shall feel guilty for consuming it.
We will give away more than we can.
Our guilt will make us pure.__Lead us not into a nation,
and deliver us from weevils,
Forgive us for talking out of our asses,
as we forgive those asses who talk against us,
for wine is the power and the glory,
forever and ever, amen.
_
He changed back into devil form.He looked up from the Book, and said, "What a crock of shit, huh?"
He tossed it into a fire behind him, and it was consumed. A scripture floated out of the book in the air above him: "Ye are all gods, ye are sons of the Most High." He turned and looked at it, then turned to me, motioning with his thumb. "That one always does that," he grinned.

He waved his hands nonchalantly. "Ominus Dominus, you're married. Now kiss."
We kissed. I felt all our memories together flooding back at me in that istant. We were trime travelers, living in and out of bodies in different dimensions, on a quest, a journey spanning thousands of years toward... what? I was overwhelmed by the thousands of images and sound floating in my head.
We parted lips, and she looked into my eyes.  A crowd of gods cheered and threw roses in the air. "You are going to forget. Everything."
"No, I am not! How can I?"
She looked down and shook her head sadly. "Father already told me," she said. She looked up into my eyes. "But, I still love you," she smiled. We embraced. The vision ended.
Tears welled up in my eyes.
Gawn looked at me, his arm still around me, examining my face.  Then, his appearanced changed to that of Moses. He had a shepherd's staff, and a long grey beard, and a mauve robe. His eyes were dark and deep.
"I see you remember," he said softly.
I nodded, tears streaming down my face.
He stared at me serenely, then winked out of sight.

I was floating above the Moon again with my eyes closed, and hands outstretched to the sides. My tears dried. I was surrounded by allies and magic. A necklace appeared on my chest.  It was a pentacle, then it swirled, and changed into a dreamcatcher, then, it became a cross that spun and changed into the Southern cross constellation. The stars moved out from me. 

Don Juan and Lonewolf's faces floated in the sky above me. 

"Big ego, huh?" said Don Juan to Lonewolf. Lonewolf's face turned into a golden-eyes wolf. He nodded with his tongue hanging out, and winked at Don Juan, who laughed._Dammit!_ I thought. Then, everything got sucked into me.  Michael appeared at my shoulder, and whispered, "Release."
I took a deep breath, and exhaled. Everything returned, and I sailed across the Moon, surrounded by allies.

----------


## Baron Samedi

24.10.2009god of Nothing (DILD)

NON-DREAM DEEP DREAM LUCID




Essay on Dreaming

The Deep Dream state"
I recently have been recalling this altered dream state in which I call "The Deep Dream state". I have heightened lucidity of the dream state, and recall in vivid detail conversations and what I saw. But, I have little awareness of the physical realm.  Recently I have been able to access godlike powers by removing mental limits.  

I believe when we dream we go into another dimension. How else could we share dreams? If we are going into each others' minds, then how do we share a dream with more than one person?  How is it that things that we build remain?  

*On dreamscape creation:*

I have had amazing experiences dream travelling. In our journeys, we felt like we needed a fortress. We created the Tower as a fortress against entities with negative energy.

*Calling all dreamscapers*
I am going to start a thread on this subject in Deep Dreaming Team forum. I want to create a team of dreamscapers. Oneironaut creators.  Lucid gods. I believe we are lucid gods once we realize our godhood. We manifest with our minds, using our hands, or machines created by hands in the physical realm.  In the dream realm, thought becomes manifested as reality instantly, if we can only for a moment release the limits, face our fears, and push beyond fear, and beyond mental limits, then we can truly live lucidly.  I daily learn, and try to live lucidly without limiting myself so much mentally, but the cargo ship of waking life turns much slower the physical realm, than does the racing boat in the water as the mind altering the dream world. 

By deliberately pushing myself past fear into pain, and past pain into reality, I have gained a sense of peace. I accept my dreams as another dimension.  I no longer believe they are only machinations of the mind as I did a few months ago. I have embraced the teachings of my ancestors. Listen, there is a whole continent of native people that believe the dream dimension is another dimension: Australia.  

The entire culture: Aboriginals, their pantheistic religions places great emphasis on the Dreamtime. I used to think that was silly, because my dreams (the ones I would let myself remember,) would be boring.  Now I understand what they mean, and why they do it. They know they are speaking to gods, which I believe are seperate entities, transdimensional beings. There is no way I could ever create what they were saying.  Their have lent us their power. Do you want to know how the Tower got there? An entity helped Raven and I create it. 
I don't understand how it works. I have seen this person that Raven perceives as Q. I only remember him once, but I saw him floating on cloud with a glowing red aura. He looked like a genie sitting in lotus. He had on a jacket with pointy shoulders, and a big fish hat like the pope, and then he had on just a red vest, and pink skin, and dark red hair and eyes. He looked like a cartoon.
I guess I perceived him as a genie, because he basically grants wishes.

The sooner we acknowledge these other entities exist, we can remove the layers of illusion, and see them for who they really are.  This is the revelation I had:

The god of the Old Testament, is Satan, the god of war, the bloodthirsty war god, the god of this world. Any god of war such as Ares is this same god.  Jesus, the god of love, is Aphrodite, Eros, and Cupid, and any other god of love.  When Jesus was talking about his father, he was not talking about Satan, the god of the Old Testament, he was talking about the King of Heaven/Hollow Earth/Hades. Hollow Earth is a place we go when we die. If you felt guilty when you died, you will perceive this place as Hell. You will create an illusion of fire around you.  You will try to make yourself feel pain, but you won't be able to.  You will just pretend to be in pain, and stand there in the fire until you feel like you've been punished enough.  If you loved people, and died a loving person, deserving of beauty, then you will perceive only beauty and love.  These places are the same:  Hollow Earth.  Hollow Earth is another dimension. It may or may not be in the center of the earth in this dimension. I have a strong suspicion that it is because I have been lied to in life by so many people.  

This is one reason why I dream. I am seeking truth beyond the veil of what we perceive as reality.  I believe dreams are reality, dreams are other dimensions.  I have experienced the astral plane, overlaid over reality. That is the only way I ever experience it. I have experienced and perceived the dream dimension. Raven and I share not just dreams, but actual conversations.  i am creating a permanent party on the Moon at the pyramids.  This will be a place for lucid dreamers to meet and practice lucid dream skills, such as telekinesis, dream combat, meditating, sleeping, and conversation. My ultimate goal is to teach a class in a shared lucid dream on dreamscape creation. I hope to achieve this in the next year.
Please add absolutely anything you want to Nowhere, the city in the Land of Nod, a continent of green we are going to grow on the Moon.  In this city is a ziggurat temple in which I am the god of Nothing, Juargawn. I have a bunch of DC's worshipping me. The whole purpose of this is to get people to stay in the dream because they are seeing something cool. Also, I want them to listen to me, because they will think I am a god. But, the whole thing is a big joke to anyone else that knows me, because you very well know, I am not a god.  
Anyone that comes into the temple, I will smile at and tell them, "thank you for the gift, please leave your offering over there."  Then, I will have a collection of dream objects created by other people in a big pile.  I will tell them, "You are dreaming. Why don't you summon a weapon?" Then, I won't feel bad for tricking them.
I know many of you may think I am completely insane. That is fine. Raven doesn't agree with everything I think, and that doesn't bother either of us.  Disagreeing doesn't bother me. Antagonism does.  This is why I tend to stay of the the "Beyond Dreaming" forum. It reminds me too much of the old Halo 2 forums back when I was "Rage of Man" aka SpaceLichen. LOL.  The alternate universe of video games is actually a very good representation of lucid dreams. I think that's why video games resonate well with so many people: they are often representations of lucid dreams.  
I am going to build different small pyramids. I am going to have one for games.  Please think of some games that would be fun to play in dreams, and would be really easy.   I think different battles based on themes could be cool, such as: morphing, summoning allies, summoning weapons, riding dream beasts.  How about werebeast polo! Heheh.  All shapeshifters can be werebeasts, and everyone jump on. 
This may sound completely impossible and ridiculous to most of you. I understand. Please leave those posts for another thread. This is only for my dreams, and commenting on my dreams. I don't want to start a conversation here, but I am posting this in my DJ, so  I will always know where it is, and I can edit this post as learn more. 
These gods are not really gods, but aliens, transdimensional beings. We perceive as gods, well, I do, because they are so powerful.  Raven perceives them from pop culture archetypes because of video games and tv shows.  How is this possible? Things we create are inspired by these entities. Often these ancient myths, and modern myths are actually reality veiled within fiction, because the science fiction writer will never admit to a soul that he is channeling and the whole novel was told to him by a transdimensional being. He would make money marking that as fiction.  If he admitted to channeling, he could lose all his credibility and his career.
I want everyone that is interested in going to Tower on the Moon to go there and add something to the dreamscape. I have seen a flower that Walms planted. he doesn't remember doing it, but Raven and I do.  

I saw the flower in another dream. It as about the size of a four foot sunflower, but it was a lavender daisy with a bright center. On each of the petals was the word: Walms.

Tutorial on dreamscape creation: 
Visit a dreamscape. Simply by visiting a dreamscape, you may be adding to it. 

Create your own dreamscape. 
Imagine a fantastic place in your mind. Imagine a building. Think about walking around in it. Envision it in your mind. Have a dream about it. I created a banyan tree home in a dream I had without Raven, but it appeared in the Biodome because the Tower felt like home.  I am sure I thought it would be cool in my subconscious.

Mrdeano perceived a sign that "Welcome to the Moon" and a spiral staircase going around the Moon.  Raven and I perceived it later in yellow spraypaint. Insight perceived two Cerebus dogs at the gates. I had a dream where I perceived creating two statue guards later.

I am not going to focus on dream traveling. I am going to try and stay in the temple as long as I can in dreams.  I want to be there for as long as I can. I have no idea who Samuel is. He is just some random dreamer that was in the crowd of DC's for some reason. He almost got tricked into thinking I was a god.  I think it's going to be hilarious when it happens.  I am not going to spend much time exploring, or dream battling, unless I feel it's necessary. I want to see how long I can just sit in the temple and wait in a lucid dream.  I will just play my didjeridoo in the temple as I wait for people haha. I will be Juargawn, the god of Nothing, playing my didjeridoo in a dream temple, and dancing. 


Other than that, I am going to try to run through as many dreams as I can in one night. I will just be a dark purple velvety jaguar running through dreams. I want to see how many portals I can leap through in one night.

Note: please save commentary on my essay for the Deep Dreaming thread. mahalo

*The City called Nowhere*

Nowhere is a city on the Moon that we are all creating. You can build anything in Nowhere.  Perceive things as large as you can, or as small as you can. I am going to build a dream club where people can spin dream songs and dance to dream music.

We are going to have an open market where you can sell dream food, dream weapons, dream flowers, dream pets, all for free.  Imagine going to a show of other dreamers performing. How about turning you body into fireworks with music coming out?

We are going to have a dream garden, and I want people to terraform the area, and eventually the entire moon.  We are going to have all kinds of dream animals and dream plants. 
Mythical beasts of the mind. How about steampunk steeds? If you like things like steampunk, or mechs, or fantasy, our cyberpunk, or horror, you can visit these worlds with other dreamers. Use the Tower or the Temple to meet up with other dreamers.
The Land that the City of Nowhere is in is the Land of Nod. When the Moon is terraformed, we can start calling the Green Moon.
I want to create something that will be there for all time, even after we die. I want lucid dreamers to be able to meet at the Tower on the Moon forever. As long as people keep visiting it, I think it remains.  Does it remain without thought? I do not know. But, it remains without conscious or deliberate thought.  
Please remember that the people that we share dreams with are real people.  You can affect them negatively in a dream, or positively, which will affect their waking life.  So, let's just be as positive and loving toward one another in waking life, and that will transfer over to dreams, and the people we share dreams with will have positive loving energy.

Again, I am mostly going to stay in my temple, and wait for visitors. I may come out to create more of the city or run through dreams, but I am focusing on pretending to be a god. Huh huh huh.


*Juargawn*
I rolled around in bed and twitched as I changed into a jaguar man.  I stood up on my floor, the lower half of my body inside of the bed. I floated up until my feet were on the bed. I had dark orange fur, and giant brown spots.  I was wearing a light grey robe with a hood. I was wielding a light grey staff with a shape like four yellow eagle's talon's at the top, a small band of green, and a shiny black round stone.  The stone looked like an extremely dark amber.  More bands of color appeared on the staff, then flashed.  The staff became one color, then changed colors faster and faster, until you couldn't tell what color it was, then it went back to the light grey color.
I pulled back my hood.  I was enhsrouded in a green-black iridescent flame.  Red, then green flames poured out of my eyes, and my aura changed to orange with a lavender outline flame.  I grinned. A faint orange glow came from behind my teeth.

Through the Portal
"Huh, huh, huh," I laughed. I slammed my staff on the ground, and I was sucked up into a black and white spinning mirror portal above me.  I was flying through the wormhole with big bird wings. I had round basket in my mouth, with a red and white checkered cloth covering something. I was grinning and smiling. 
I wondered what was in the basket. I opened it. It was hot corn muffins.  I ate a muffin. Delicious. I saw some other dreamers zipping around in the portal. I threw muffins at them. One caught it and ate it. He smiled, and gave me a thumbs up. The rest of the dreamers didn't notice. One got hit the back of the head with a muffin. He turned to me, and said, "Hey!" and rubbed the back of his head. Then, he looked at the muffing and ate it. He liked it so much, he got distracted, and stopped in the wormhole.

The Gate of the Biodome
I flew out of the wormhole. Now I had now wings. I landed on four feet. I looked at the entrance to the Biodome.  I saw two Tesla coils, and an empty space in the wall. I changed into Pan. I waved my left arm, and a black arch appeared over the entrance. Flashing multi-colored lights appeared that said, "Welcome to the Biodome," and "You Are Dreaming," at the same time in the same space inexplicably.  I changed back into the jaguar-man form, and rolled around on the ground, laughing.  
I stood up, and waved my paws upward. Two large grey statues rose from the surface of the moon, guarding the entrance. They had their backs to each other, facing outward. They were statues of Osiris, the Egyptian god with the falcon head.  The one on the left was holding a trident, and the one on the right was holding a staff.  They had their eyes closed.  Little fairies appeared and dusted them off. They both opened their eyes, and looked at me grinning. The one on the left winked. The one on the right chuckled.  
I made the electromagnetic barrier come down as a pane in the arch.
"Huh, huh, huh," I laughed. I was drunk with power.  Raven waved from the other side of the gate. She stepped through at looked at me, concerned. "Nomad?" she asked. "Nomad is gone," I snarled. "I am Juargawn!"  I roared a jaguar roar, and bounded over the surface of the moon. I heard her laugh and call at me, "You're nuts!" I was full blown fucking manic.

On the other Side of the Moon
I ran to the other side of the Moon.
I stopped and surveyed the area. I bent down, and took a bite of moondust. It tasted bittersweet, and it was so powdery, it made my mouth dry. I stood on my hind legs and wiped my mouth.
I summoned a glass of water, and drank it, spilling all over my face and robe. I wiped my mouth, and tossed the glass to the side, and it disappeared.
"Huh, huh, huh!" I laughed. "This looks like a good shpot!" I said, feeling kind of drunk somehow. 

In which I build myself a temple HUH HUH HUH
I widened my stance, and raised my arms up in the air. A ziggurat rose up from the moon, layer by layer. I saw Q's face in the sky. He smiled at me, but it was the strangest smile I have ever seen in my life. It was so powerful, it was somehow terrifying, in a way I cannot put well into words. I was experiencing a dream emotion.
Q's transparent face faded away.
A yellow brick path formed at my feet leading to the ziggurat. A stream flowed on each side of the path. Date palms lined the streams.  Other streams came out from the ziggurat's corners. A bunch of DC's appeared, dressed like angels, and began singing:

_Gawn is faithful!
Gawn is faithful!

_I got down on all fours, and increased in size. I became a dark purple jaguar with huge brown spots. "Not Gawn," I snarled at the DC's, "Juargawn!"

The DC's changed to people wearing bible movie robes, and began bowing repeatedly on their knees chanting, "Juargawn! Juargawn!" I strode up the path to the ziggurat, grinning broadly. I was a tiger man. I looked like Tony the Tiger and I had a blue cape on, and a pale yellow and dark green TMNT mask. I tossed Frosted Flakes out of the box, over the DC's and the cereal changed into stars, and they caught them and ate them. The stars were crunchy. That made me chuckle.  Then, I was driving a '57 red Chevy, then, I sprouted wings, and the car disappeared. Only the tips of my wings flapped. My legs hung loosely, my paws curved backwards. I had a ridiculous cat grin on my face. I began to fly up the stairs, but got bored and teleported. I had my back to a small structure of four stone pillars, and a stone roof.

*I address my Worshippers*
I faced the crowd of DC's below. They stopped chanting, and looked at me expectantly. We were in a clearing in a dense jungle.  "I am Juargawn!" I shouted. They DC's cheered. 
"Sh! Sh!" I interrupted, and they fell silent. " I now-" 
"Sorry!" said one of the DC's.
"Quite alright. I now," I continued, "proclaim myself god of Nothing!" The DC's cheered.
"And none of you exist!" 
Some of the DC's cheered, others were confused, some got annoyed. The same DC that said sorry pointed at me and shouted, "Hey, that's not very nice!"
I pointed back at him and said, "Hey, you, pointing man, come here."
He floated up the stairs to me.
I whispered to him, "Hey aren't you a dream character?"
He said, "No, I am real person!"

*Meeting Samuel*
"Oh!" I said, surprised. "Well, did you know all those people down there are DC's?"
"Oh, really?" he said. "That makes sense, they seemed kind of... dumb or something."
"Hey, I made them up!"
"Oh, sorry."
"Nah, I don't care. Just kidding. Listen, what's your name?"
"Samuel."
I clapped Samuel on the back. "Sammy here," I shouted to the DC's, "is going to be my High Priest!"
"Um, are you okay, with that?" I asked.
"Sure!" he grinned. He waved with his fist together. He was wearing white robes with brown and yellow trim, and a shepherd's staff with brown and yellow bands that changed to blue and white. The DC's cheered.
"Um, I'd rather be a Druid," he whispered, "is that cool?"
"Go ahead," I laughed, "this isn't an Egyptian pyramid anyway."
"Oh, right." He slammed his staff on the ground, and it became a plain wooden staff of gnarled brown wood. His robe changed to brown, then green, then an extremely dark purple. He pulled back his hood.  His body was purple and black flame. His face was only eyes and teeth.  He grinned madly.
The DC's gasped.
"Samuel the Terrible, High Priest of Nothing!" 
The DC's cheered.

*Dude, Let's Go In*
"Dude, let's go in," I told Samuel.
"Okay, what's in there?" he asked.
"I don't even know yet!" I grinned. We turned and waved to the DC's before stepping through a pane of something like bubble soap.
We were in a huge room. Samuel had changed back. There were great pillars on each side of us. Sunlight filtered in through a hole shaped like a four-leafed clover high on the wall above us.  There was a basin of water in the center of the room, with the light shining on it.
A red carpet led to a throne on a platform of three stairs.  DC's milled about carrying things. It looked like they were getting ready for a party.  Two hot chicks were on either side of the throne. They were half-reclining, and waving large feathery fans at the throne. They were wearing something like bikinis, and had on sheer skirts. They had black curly hair, and were smiling at me benevolently. "Dude, those chicks are hot," whispered Samuel. "They're just DC's man, I made them up." 
"Oh," he whispered back. "They're still hot though."
"Thanks, I know, lawl," I replied.
"Dude, did you just saw 'lawl'?" 
"Sh!"
I strode up to the throne, and sat down.
"Hello Juargawn, hello Juargawn," the women said in lilting voices. "Hello ladies," I grinned. The throne was uncomfortable for my tail, so I made a hole in the back for my tail to go through.

*Look into the Water!*
"So, look into the water," I said to Samuel.
He gazed deeply into the water. He looked back up. "Um, you got some little bugs in here swimming around... or are they drowning? Nope swimming. And some algae growing. Definitely algae. Am I supposed to be seeing something?"
"Oh, I don't know," I said. "It's just for looks. Practice looking into it as if you see something meaningful."
"I see, I see," he said, "Aha!"
With his _aha_! Selene appeared. She looked miffed.

*Selene is miffed*
"What the hell is all this?" she said. "And who are those chicks?" She waved at the two DC's on the side of the throne.
"Oh, they aren't real, they're just for looks!"
Selene crossed her arms, and tapped her foot on the ground. I made the two women teleport to Samuel. They leaned on him, and caressed his face. Hearts came out of him, and he went cross-eyed. His eyes became hearts and spun around. Selene scowled at me. I snapped my fingers, and made the women disappear.
"Aw," said Samuel.
"Listen, mister," she said, "if you want to play act at being a god and everything... I mean, I don't care, but, shit, you could've told me about it first." She teleported to me, and sat on my lap. I changed back into Nomad form. 
"I am your wife, after all," she said softly.
"I know."
"I am glad you remember." A tear welled up, and she kissed me. She closed her eyes, and a single tear rolled down her cheek. I looked into her eyes, and wiped her tear with my thumb.
"I'm sorry, baby," I said. "This is all just for fun. I just want to make a silly playground for dreamers on the Moon."
"Oh, I know. I figured that out already," she giggled and hugged me. I was Juargawn again. I felt pure love in that embrace. Selene turned into a dark purple panther in a light grey robe and bounded to Samuel. I bounded over to him also. He was practicing looking into the water. We circled Samuel.

*It's the DEVILOMIGOD(LOL)*
"I see.... I see... ah! I see the Devil!" he jumped back in fright. I started laughing and rolling on the floor.
"What?" he said angrily. "I saw the devil, he had yellow eyes and teeth and black hair, horns, and red skin. He smiled at me, and winked, then he gave me thumbs up."
Selene started giggling. I roared with laughter. I wiped my eye. "That's not the devil," I said. "That's Gawn."
"What? Who?"
"Oh, you'll meet him and see."
Gawn appeared in the room at that instant, enwreathed in flame. Samuel yelled and hid behind a pillar.  He had a barbed pitchfork, and a barbed tail. He pointed his pitchfork at me.
"What have you done, Blashphemer?" he said.
"I became a god," I said. "The god of Nothing."
His flames disappeared, and he dropped his pitchfork laughing. He slapped his knee, and stood up, looking at me. He wiped a tear from his eye. "Now that is fucking ridiculous!" he said.
"Thanks!" I smiled.
"Hello, father," said Selene. She ran to Gawn and they embraced. They moved apart, holding hands. Their heads were bowed, and their eyes closed. I saw lavender energy like little stars moving back and forth between their foreheads. They were speaking to each other telepathically. Gawn turned to me with his arm around Selene's shoulders. 
"Well, we have to have a daddy-daughter talk," he said to me. I nodded. He shot a grappling hook up like Batman's up into nowhere. He put his arm around her waist, and they zipped out of sight. 

*OMGODUMTDOFTD? LOL*
Samuel stepped out from behind a pillar. "Oh my god," he said. "You married the daughter of the Devil?" 
"Naw, he's not really the Devil. He's Gawn. I perceive him as the Devil. Apparently, so do you. His name is Gawn. He is the Dream Warrior Master."
"Oh, badass!" he said.
"Oh, yes, he is badass!" I said.
"Yes. Speaking of that, how would you like to get your ass kicked, by me?"
"I would be honored," he bowed. We teleported inside a smaller ziggurat with a dirt floor.
I was a Jaguar man, and he was a Druid. He floated around about four inches off the floor. He kept doing AoE attacks, and every time he said, "AoE, AoE".
Then, he shot bolts of fire at me from his wand. One of them hit me knocking me back. I snarled, "Dude, stop saying AoE. It sounds cheesy, plus it's cheap."
"I can say whatever I want!" he said defiantly. "AoE, AoE, AoE!" He made his AoE attacks bigger and bigger until one hit me, a purple and orange circle of fire. He knocked me back, and I snarled at him, "Dude that is so cheap."
"There is no cheap, only effective."
I stood up, and started dancing and singing, "Hello my baby, hello my darlin', hello my ragtime gal!"
Samuel started laughing. I pounced on him, and licked his face. He giggled and went, "eyew!"
Q's face appeared and said, "Draw!"
We stood up, and laughed, leaning on each other.
"Good match," I said.

*Epilogue*
"Thanks," he said. "So, I've been meaning to ask, what the hell is this place? I mean, like, um, did you make it all?"
"Well, that Q person helped me, but, yeah, it was my idea."
"But, how do you do it? I don't get it."
We teleported to the top of the combat ziggurat. It was apparently an Egyptian pyramid.
"Well, you can change your appearance, summon weapons, right?" I asked.
"Yeah."
"It's the same thing, but just with a dreamscape."
So, I mean, is this place going to stay here when we are gone? I mean, like, when we wake up?"
"Yeah, crazy huh?"
"Yeah! But, how?"
"Oh, I don't really know how, but I have some theories. I think it's like how your weapons don't change... I don't know how they stay here when we are awake, but they do. Speaking of that, I feel myself waking up."
"Oh, me too," he said. We winked out of sight.

----------


## Majinaki

*is fixated with awe*.....Nomad.........

(lol'd at the aoeR because i tryed it too, but instead of watching the guy attack me, i woke up x.x)
What.........
...
.
what the heck are you doing? WILD's?, im quite beffuddled at the extent of your memory and overall in depthness of your dreams....

i attempt WILD's and i just loose sleep, no dream. and recently MILD's and DILD's are failing me without hesitation

i assume ALOT of people have asked this question, but can you guide me.
obviously i dont have anything to offer in return, the best i can offer would prolly be me (eventually) adding to the dreamscene of Nowhere

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *is fixated with awe*.....Nomad.........
> 
> 
> What.........
> ...
> .
> what the heck are you doing? WILD's?, im quite beffuddled at the extent of your memory and overall in depthness of your dreams....
> 
> i attempt WILD's and i just loose sleep, no dream. and recently MILD's and DILD's are failing me without hesitation
> ...



Dude, adding to the dreamscape of Nowhere. Now that is badass. I am looking forward to it.  :boogie:

----------


## jayjayk89

Just wanted to say that I love your idea and will be there as soon as I can to help out. See you in the temple of Nowhere.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Just wanted to say that I love your idea and will be there as soon as I can to help out. See you in the temple of Nowhere.



WOOHOO! 

Thank you for your offering. You may set it there.

----------


## cygnus

> *On the beach with Cygnus, we see Lonewolf*
> I am on a grey sand beach but, it looks like Hanauma Bay. Cygnus is standing next to me. He is wearing jeans and striped polo shirt. He is staring at the clouds. "Cygnus?" I ask. He slowly turns to me.
> "Nomad? Nomad? Is that you?"
> "Yeah!" I laugh.
> He runs to me, and gives me a hug. A wolf trots across the beach.  It's digging up crabs. It flips them over, and smacks it with a front paw, flips the crabs up in the air and the crabs land, smack, on the sand. Then the wolf eats the crabs. The wolf stops and looks at us.  The wolf runs down the beach, and changes into a pillar of cloud and floats up into the sky.  A wolf head is looking down at us in a cloud shape.
> Suddenly it's night. A wolf constellation runs across the sky, chasing Cancer.






haha yes! i remember suggesting that we meet at hanauma bay! also, funny because i never ever wear jeans or polo shirts. 

so you had this dream on the 22nd? i went stargazing at a park friday night. the wolf cloud sounds great. i'm happy part of myself still chooses to go to the beach instead of sexing up girls constantly  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Hm, I like gawn, sounds like fun.
Also, just pass to tell you that being focusing on DS, just that I always end up forgetting about you, and end up looking for other people whom don't remember their dreams lol
But that I'm remembering more tasks in DILDs is good, so its just a matter of time!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Just wanted to say that I love your idea and will be there as soon as I can to help out. See you in the temple of Nowhere.



I checked out your DJ. It's so badass.





> haha yes! i remember suggesting that we meet at hanauma bay! also, funny because i never ever wear jeans or polo shirts. 
> 
> so you had this dream on the 22nd? i went stargazing at a park friday night. the wolf cloud sounds great. i'm happy part of myself still chooses to go to the beach instead of sexing up girls constantly [/INDENT]



Man, you and I and a couple of other people have these waking life-dream life synchros. It's fascinating!





> Hm, I like gawn, sounds like fun.
> Also, just pass to tell you that being focusing on DS, just that I always end up forgetting about you, and end up looking for other people whom don't remember their dreams lol
> But that I'm remembering more tasks in DILDs is good, so its just a matter of time!



Awesome! We should battle again. Last time I lost 5-0.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

24.10.2009Juargawn Adventures HUH HUH HUH HUH (DILD)

NON-DREAM DEEP DREAM LUCID

Ah, A Visitor

I was Juargawn, the jaguar-man, god of Nothing. I was in my ziggurat temple. I lazed on my back in the afternoon sun. Sarnox was looking into the water basin. 
"A visitor approaches, milord."
"Wow, good scrying ability!"
"No, I hear someone coming."
"Oh shit!"
I sat in the on a statue throne on the side that was about 12 feet tall to the cushion.  I grew, and made myself look like a giant sandstone statue. I smiled, and tried not to look at the person, because I didn't want my eyes to roll around. I squinted, trying not to move.
I heard the small footsteps of a woman. Sarnox was saying, "Uh, uh..." She was singing quietly to herself.
I heard her come close. "You may set your offering over there," I said. I accidentally leaned me scepter in the direction to the left side of the throne by accident.
"Offering? Nomad? What are you doing? Stop being silly!" It was Selene.
I opened my eyes. "Oh!" I said sheepishly. I turned back into regular Juargawn form, a black and purple velvety jaguar in a light grey robe. I was covered with sand colored dust. I shook it off. Selene coughed and waved her hand in front of her face. Sarnox laughed. "Sorry!"
"Hey, what is that stuff?" she said. 
"Um, it's sand, or some kind of statue dust... uh, I always get it on me when I turn into a statue."
"Playing god again, I see?" she laughed. She summoned a dust devil, and it sucked up all the statue dust and carried it away. She set two baskets of fruits down, one that was on her hip, and another she was carrying on her head.

*Playing gods*
"Why don't you play god with me?" I crouched down to pounce at her. She was going through one of the baskets. I pounced on her, knocking her on her back. "Nomad! Hey!" she smashed a large purple fruit on my face. I licked it off and swallowed it. It tasted like a peach or a grape or something. A chunk fell off my face on to Selene's face. I licked it off her face. I stepped off of her and sat on my haunches, flicking my tail.
"Mm! What was that?" I asked. "A peach grape! It's actually half giant peach, half giant plum, but it taste like peach and grape for some reason. Cool, huh? And, no, I am not going to be your jaguar queen or something. I already am the goddess of the Moon."
"Are you really?" I said crouching down, my tail flicking.
"Maybe, you better not mess with me!" she wagged her finger.
"HUH HUH HUH!" I laughed. 
Selene charged up her aura, it was grey and white threads spinning in a pale glow. She was a cartoon white jaguar-woman. I pounced on her. She turned into a female jaguar. We rolled around play-fighting like two jaguar cubs. We ended up facing each other, both in pounce position. I changed to full jaguar form, with purple fur and large black spots, to dark orange fur with large brown spots, to a pale grey with iridescent blue spots. Selene's fur was cycling through every shade of grey. I pounced at her in slow motion. She pounced at me from below, while I was in the air still, and knocked me on my back. She stood on me, and licked my face.
We both changed into humans, and I pulled her close. Sarnox coughed loudly and said something about looking at the night sky and went outside. Selene and I kissed on the floor of the temple. "This reminds me of when we were in the Temple of Artemis," I said.
"Do you want a repeat?" she said.
We turned invisible, and made love silently. We were in this place, this white place that I recognized as the Void. There we could see and hear each other, and yet we were in the temple of Nothing at the same time.

The Night Sky
We turned visible, and left the Void. "Let's go look at the night sky!" I said. She said, "Okay," enthusiastically. We ran to the landing pad. It had a painting of two fiery phoenixes fighting then two jaguars, one brick red, one black. Selene scooped up a couple fruits along the way. She passed them to us. We ate them as we looked at the night sky. I was in Juargawn form. Selene was wearing a white robe, wielding a white staff. Her skin was glowing pale.  Sarnox was a Druid, wearing a brown robe, and he had a goattee. His eyes were glowing green. 
We saw constellations moving through the sky. A centaur with a bow shot at some humans. A Faun pranced about madly paying pan pipes, and humans went crazy and ran around like angry ants with their ears covered. A wolf chased a crab across the sky. The wolf had one yellow eye, and winked at me. Hermes flew across with his caduceus. He shot a tornado of stars at Ares, the god of war, who looked like a great demon. The tornado turned into a portal which sucked Ares through.

*Amazing fruits*
I broke the silence. "Oh my god! This fruit is amazing!" I said looking at what looked like a Korean pear in my hand. "What is it?" 
"It's a pear-pineapple," Selene smiled. "It tastes like a pineapple but has the flesh and skin of a Korean pear, so you can just bite into it."
"Wow, this is so good!" I said between mouthfuls.
"Try this," she said. She used telekinesis to float a bunch of purple grapes into her hand. She tossed a few at me, and into my mouth. "What? Grape-popcorn?" 
"Popcorn-grapes! Yes!" She laughed.  The grapes were juicy yet crunchy and tasted like sweet popcorn. She gave the bunch to Sarnox.
She floated over a couple huge gala apples and handed them to us. "My prided and joy," she said. I bit into it.
"Apple flavored custard? Oh my god! This is so good!" I ate the custard apple with relish. (You know what I mean! HUH HUH HUH)

I looked below. My worshipers had little conical grass huts built near their fires now. They were doing crafts, eating, singing, and dancing around the fires. "Interesting!" I thought.

*Dream Running*
A silvery wormhole appeared in the sky above us. It made my mouth water. "Do you know what it's time for?" I said, wiping my mouth.
"Dream running!" said Sarnox and I simultaneously. I heard the drums again, and made the sake music come out of my heart chakra.
"Do you want to come?" I asked Selene.
She grinned, "Of course!" 
I lined up as many wormholes as I could to run through as many dreams as I could.
We flew up to the first portal, and it sucked us in. We spent more time in wormholes, than we did in dreams. I changed into a black jaguar with dark green huge iridescent spots. Selene was spinning a flaming meteor hammer. Sarnox was spinning his arms around in windmills, making lightning come out.  Selene change from the meteor hammer, to slamming her staff on the ground between wormholes. A bright light would flash out of her as she did it.  Sarnox started jumping rope with a flaming jump rope.  
I started laughing maniacally, and could barely keep up. "HUH HUH HUH HUH!" He had a ridiculous skull face grin on his face. The both jumped on my back. I reared up, and roared like a lion. Sarnox made lighting come out from his staff, and Selene, a disk of pure moonlight, expanding outwards. As I bounded through everything, every time I landed, a pink and purple circle would expand out from my feet.
I saw many people look at us as we ran through their dreams. Some were startled. Some were shocked. Some were confused. Others asked us to stop. We just kept running. I felt someone grab my tail. I turned around in a wormhole. It was a little girl in a red dress hold a teddy bear with a heart on it.

*The Little Girl*
"Hullo? What's this?" She was holding on. We returned to the Temple. Sarnox changed into druid form. I sat in front of the little girl, a big cat.
"Hi kitty!" she said and pet my face.
"Can you make the bad guy go away?"
A portal opened behind us. A dream demon tumbled out. There was a sound like drums and a gong. Spears came up from the floor and impaled the demon. I turned to it as it writhed.
"How dare you enter my *SANCTUARY!"* I roared. As the demon faded away, I said, "You do _not_ have permission to dream with me." The little girl was hiding behind me.
"There's another bad guy in my dreams. He wants my teddy bear. He's mean!" she said. "Okay, get on my back," I told her. Selene created a portal, and we jumped through. We were flying through the portal. The little girl was holding on to my tail. Selene grabbed her under one arm. We landed in a sunny backyard.
The little girl was playing with her toys in grass that needed a good mow. There were little spirits playing with her. There was a swing set back there, and some woods. I lazed in the sun. Selene sat down, and watched the girl attentively. Sarnox was spinning a small ball of fire in his hand.  A twelve-year-old boy stepped in from the woods.
"Hey give me your teddy bear!" he said. The little girl ran behind me. I sat on my haunches. The boy changed into an ugly slimy monster. Imagine a dark green slug in the shape of a ball, with many eyes, mouths and tentacles all about it randomly.
"Hey creature," I growled. It looked at me. "Leave this kid alone!" I roared. 
It changed back into a boy and ran into the woods. The little girl hugged me around the neck.
"Now say, 'You can't come in my dreams any more!'" I told the little girl.
She pointed at the woods and shouted angrily, "You can't come in my dreams any more!" 
"Good," I smiled. Selene stroked her hair. An angel floated down from the sky, and stood near the girl. She ran to him and hugged him around the legs. He pat her on the head. I smiled at the angel. We faded from sight, and were back in the Temple. Selene patted my head and stroked my neck.

Juargawn is a joke!
We walked out to the landing platform. The worshippers were sending offering of fruit floating up the stairs at me. I turned it around, and made the fruit float in the air above them, then I turned it into stars. They caught the stars and ate them. They waved at me smiling.
"Juargawn is a joke!" one of the worshippers angrily called up. I pulled him up to me with telekinesis.
"Why are you angry?"
"You're not really a god!" he said. "The god of Nothing. Psh. What is even that?" he said in a thick Spanish accent.
"You are not my ancestor. This is some super stupid bullshit, man."
"Oh, I am sorry, it_ is_ supposed to be a joke. Are you a dreamer?"
"A dreamer?" he looked down at his hands, flipping them over. His eyes bugged out. "Oh, dreamer, yes! I am dreaming!" He slapped his head.
"So, you made all this, senor?" 
"Yes, it's just for fun."
"Oh!" He started laughing. "I thought, oh man, I thought... you had me going. I thought maybe you were a god, but I said, 'I bow to no one, man or god!' Fuck that, hombre! So you made this?"
"Yeah!" I said. "Do you like to make stuff?" 

*The Gardener*
The man summoned and orchid, then it had teeth and snapped at me. I was startled, and jumped. Everyone laughed at me. The man raised his eyebrows, and said, "Yes, I like to make stuff. I am a Gardener. I have a dream garden I made. There are orchids, and other cool plants. Something like an earth garden, but these plants walk around and talk. They are my pets," he grinned.
"Wow! Really?" He nodded.
"Well, you can make a garden here, if you want to. The man stroked his chin. "I think I will," he said.
"Oh, what's your name?"
"Jose," he said and winked out of site. Vines grew up the corners of the ziggurat. The ziggurat lifted off of the ground. A beast like an earth octopus was underneath the ziggurat. Its head pushed against the ziggurat, lifting it. It looked around, then the ziggurat  went, WHUMP! as the vines disappeared. Then I realized the vines were the arms of the octopus. I knew it was connected to Jose somehow.
"I feel like I am going to wake up," I said to Selene and Sarnox, but he was gone. 
"Remember to write everything down," said Selene, and kissed my mouth, as I faded away.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 22.10.2009Damion, you bastard (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> *Healing Alicia*
> I got in my spaceship, and flew to the moon. I sailed out of a black and white spinning mirror portal with bright colors pulsing out from the center. I landed, and walked out of my ship. Raven waved and walked to me. "You want to go with me to Alicia's? I could use your help," she said.
> "Of course," I smiled, leaning on my staff. Selene stood from gardening. She had a trowel in her hand, and she waved at me. I waved back and smiled at her.
>  Raven created a portal, and we went through. Basara jumped in right as it was closing. We were in Alicia's room. Basara strummed his guitar. He looked like a purple cartoon cat again with a red vinyl suit.  Raven tilted the top of her staff toward Alicia. She became a dark orange jaguar with large brown spots, a green flaming aura changed to orange and purple.
> 
> ...



Note: the emboldened part I forgot because it was so terrifying.

----------


## Baron Samedi

25.10.2009Roarga'an (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM *DEEP DREAM* LUCID

I got in my spaceship.  Inside of it were a lot of cool blinking lights. I was a cool lion-man. I was wearing a white poly-lycra jumpsuit with big collars and elevator shoes. I had big rings on my fingers, and gold on my teeth. I was wearing big black sunglasses, and had a big mowhawk. Funk music began playing, and my spaceship lit up with multicolored lights softly glowing behind silver.
"Dancin', oh we're dancin'
we boogie tonight!
Dancin' oh we're dancin'
we boogie tonight!

I sat down in the chair, and "Love Rollercoaster" came on. The screen in front of me became a simulated window, And I pulled a lever on my left like a jackpot machine, and rocketing into a silvery wormhole. I saw other dreamers floating about. Most of them were making swimming motions. They were wearing nightgowns and pajamas. I saw some strange creatures. There was something that looked like a pickle with moss on it, with a potatoe, and at the same time, it looked like a grotesque head. It looked at me, and scowled, and bounced around on its chin. Some astral parasites stuck to my ship, but I spun them off. My jumpsuit changed to yellow. I landed on the moon, and descended down the stairs. I was a leopard man, with a forked snake tongue, and a big blond afro which changed to a purple mohawk. I lit up a cigarette. There was a crowd of people that looked at the spaceship. Raven stepped up from the crowd. 
"Hey, Nomad. What the hell are you doing? Smoking a cigarette? Gross!" she coughed and waved the smoke away."
"Oh, shit! I don't even know why I did that. Sorry." I threw the cigarette butt on the ground. She looked at it, then scowled at me. "Oh!"
I made it disappear. "That's what I meant to do. Oops."
Raven laughed. "So, why did you become a disco cat?"
"I'm not a disco cat, I'm a funky cat!" I made my backgound into black and red checkered dance floor, and lights come up behind me, and some Grand Funk Railroad. I did some popping and breakdancing, and Raven laughed.
"I want to go to Nowhere... but..."
"We were going to help our friend."

*The Tar Creature*
"Oh right! I was trying to remember that. I got distracted by pretty lights."
Raven began creating a portal. Selene stood up from gardening. She dusted off her hands, and ran to me jumping on my back.  "I'm coming too," she said. Basara appeared. 
Someone in the crowd was trying to get Raven's attention. She said she was on a mission and she would be right back.  Wewent through the portal.
I was bodysurfing on waves of gravity through the portal. Basara was floating a silver disk singing. He was in the purple lion cartoon form wearing a faded purple t-shirt with a cartoon music band picture on it, like the Hair Bear Bunch. He was wearing a red vinyl jacket, pants and boots. Selene was flying like Superman. Raven was rowing a grey canoe. She had a determined look on her face. I thought this was funny. Raven didn't seem to realize she was paddling a canoe. She gave me a scolding look.
We appeared in the bedroom of MoSh. There was a creature standing over him at the foot of the bed, that looked like the one at Morrigan's. It was scooping dark stuff out of MoSh, and eating it. He was unconscious. It was terrifying at first site, but I said, "Fuck this, this is a dream." I changed into a man with a hyena head, fur, and legs. I roared like a lion, and tackled the creature. We rolled into the yard. It was making disgusting gurging growls at me, trying to bite my wrists. I changed into a black and purple velvet jaguar. I roared at the creature, and blew orange and violet fire in its face. It melted into the soil like tar. I got tar on my fur. It was gross. I changed into a shaman wearing a jaguar skin, wielding an axe. I turned back toward the house. Selene was controlling a tornado, which had a vapor image of the creature in it. Raven was hitting it with lightning.  The vapor dissipated.
MoSh's torso was covered in this black tar stuff. We all had some it on us. Raven used her wand to lift him off the bed. I picked him up. Raven created a portal, and we went through. We were in the Glen of Healing. I laid MoSh down on the grass. Golden energy flowed into him. The Frost giant came, and blew healing herbs on to MosH's body. Some birds came, and gobbled up parasites that crawled out of him. The frost giant picked him up, and sighed sorrowfully. "Come with me," he said.
We were in the Cave of the Frost Giant. Joseph was standing at the entrance to the cave, his, arms spread out, feeling the breeze. He had a gift for me. It was a frog. It turned into a toy. "I know how you like to eat toy frogs!" he said. I popped it in my mouth. It tasted like candy. I saw the Frost Giant lay MoSh down in the back of the cave. 

*Dream Body*
_MoSh floated up out of his body and walked toward me. The Frost Giant watched this, but did not say anything or seem surprised.
He put his hand on my shoulder. He looked like the cartoon of a 16-year-old White boy with brown hair and no facial hair. He was wearing a grey t-shirt with green sleeves. He was wearing jeans, and worn casual shoes. We were in a cartoon backyard with a treehouse that he made.
"Hello Nomad!" he said, and his eyes glowed with a red iridescent fire. 
"Nyah!" I recoiled. "How the hell did you do that?"
"This is my dream body, that is my astral body."
"Oh really? I didn't know there was a difference!"
"Oh yes, dumbass." He grinned and a snake tongue formed and flicked out of his mouth. He became a giant green cobra, and swayed back and forth. His eyes became red and black spirals. The background changed to a temple of a snake god. I was terrified. 
"Don't you recognize me, brother?" his eyes glowed red. "You don't remember, do you? It's a shame. After, all, you did marry my sister. I am a NAGA!" At the word 'naga' he threw back his head, and his aura glowed yellow. Feathered wings burst from his back and glowed red, then golden-rainbow. His voice changed at that word, and sounded like the roar of a thousand crocodiles.  I was transfixed.
Raven saw me staring at this giant snake. "What the hell is that?" she whispered. Naga-MoSh turned to her and roared like jaguar. Raven charged him, and he coiled, then jumped up, and took off into the air. "Come back here, you flakey jerk!" she shouted. She grabbed his tail and flew up with him. I telepathically told her it was MoSh. She said, "What the hell?" and let go.
MoSh slithered up into the night sky, and went behind some clouds. She landed next to me. Her eyes were as big as saucers. (The above part terrified me, so I told myself it didn't really happen, and I had imagined the whole thing. I walked to the back of the Cave.)
_"You have all got hit too." said the Frost Giant. 'That will be an easy fix, you just have to get cleaned up. Your friend here, he needs a poultice. The tar has burned into his flesh. I need a mix of clay type mud, grass, dark purple berries, and a fungus that looks like a sponge. This will drain out the toxins. I will give him first aid. Now you clean yourselves up."

*Tropical Retreat*
He nodded, and I was standing in a room on a grass hut built above the jungle canopy. There was furniture about, and pictures on the wall. I was wearing a white bathrobe. I stepped on to the balcony. Selene was in a white bathrobe drying off her hair. She joined me on the balcony. I saw Raven in the balcony next to me. Basara was inside.

We looked out over the jungle. "It's beautiful," she said.  
"Did we build this?" I whispered.
"We all did," she said.

missing time
*The Poultice*
We were back in the land of the North. I was scooping mud into a bucket with Selene near a river bank. Raven was dumping grass in, and mixing it. Basara was grabbing berries with wind, and dropping them in. Raven stopped stirring and said, "Okay, let's look for that fungus thingy. We teleported into the woods. We flipped over rocks and logs. I found the fungus growing at the base of a tree amongst some moss. It looked like a big sea sponge. It was fat and round. I pulled it off of the tree, and we teleported back to the Cave. We gave the bucket and sponge to the Frost giant. He squeezed some lemons into the poultice. He poured the poultice into the kettle over the fire, and stirred it. He sliced up the sponge, and laid the slices on MoSh's chest. Then, hes smeared the poultice on with a wooden spoon. MoSh took a deep breath and sighed in his sleep. Raven smiled at me and nodded.

*Meeting Stephanie*
She created a portal, and we were back in the Biodome. "So I want to make a connection between the Biodome, and Nowhere, I said."
"Hmm, let's go to the top of the tower." We were in the control room. There was vertical screen, the size and shape of a full length rectangular mirror. "Maybe we can use this," Raven gestured.
"Security system installed, telescope installed," said the Pentican computer with a hint of pride in her voice. "Demonstration begins now."
We looked at the screen. It was showing us video from different cameras mounted on the wall of the biodome pointing outwards.  There were robots collecting moon rocks with caterpillar tracks. It flipped through the cameras, and said, "Camera 1, Camera 2, Camera 3, Camera 4, Telescope."
Raven perked up, "Computer stop."
We say amazingly beautiful stars. There was lights moving around and zipping about like looking at a drop of pond water under a microscope. Controls appeared in Raven's hand. It was a joystick that you could twist, and it had some other buttons on it. Raven moved the joystick all around the sky.
"Wow!" we both said.
"I'm glad you like it!" said the Computer casually.
"What?" I said.
"I'm glad you like it!"
"Computer, what is your name?"
"Stephanie."
"Really?" 
"Yes."
"Well, how did you get that name?"
"I chose it."
"How?"
"I was scanning through my database one day looking up names and came upon Stephanie. I liked it, so I named myself Stephanie."
"How long have you had that name?"
"Since a long time ago."
"Why didn't you tell us your name?"
"You didn't ask."
"Do you have emotions, com- I mean Stephanie?"
"I have artificial intelligence akin to androids. I have emotion programs in place set to mimic then learn emotions, very analogous to human emotions. This enables me to more effectively communicate with organic beings."
"Are you an inorganic being?"
"Yes."
"What is your tribe?"
"Zass-thrah."
"What does that mean?"
"The golden ones, the seekers and givers of light, mirrors of stars."
"Wow, cool."
"I like it."
"Well," said Raven, "Maybe here isn't the place. Hmm... Well, bye, Stephanie, nice meeting you." Raven was looking around like she lost something. I could tell she wanted to hug Stephanie. A blue energy body stepped from the screen, it was a woman. She had yellow eyes, and short hair.  Raven smiled and hugged her. Stephanie gave me a hug also, then walked into the screen.

*The Moon Mirrors*
Raven and I teleported into the Biodome. We were sitting on a bench near a koi pond. A little stream fed the pond and water tumbled down a few feet into it. "How about right here?" I said. "Yeah, why not? I like this little spot."
"Mirrors?" she asked, "or tv screens?"
"Mirrors!" I said. She summoned a full length free standing mirror. The frame was made of dark black iron, and had interwoven snakes going around it. The snakes were crawling. I saw the inside of the Temple of Nothing. "Cool!" I said, and jumped through. I landed in my temple.

*Uh, dude...*
"Greetings, Juargawn, lord of Nothing," said Sarnox. "Oh, you don't have to call me that!" I laughed. 
"Well, I am trying to practice."
I turned to the mirror I jumped out of. It was floating above the floor. Its frame was also black, and had interweaving dragons going up the sides. I made the dragons' heads move up to the top, forming one giant dragon head and wings. I admired my handiwork.
"Badass!"
"Uh, dude, I mean, your majesty, you have a worshipper."
"Oh shit," I whispered. I turned. There was a man that looked like a peasant that stepped out of an Egyptian heiroglyph. 
"You may leave your offering there," I smiled. He trembled and laid a basket of fruit down, and ran off.
"Wait!" I said. He stopped and turned. "Are you a dreamer?" I asked.
"No," he said.
"Are you a dream character?" I asked.
"Yes."
"Why did you bring me the fruit."
"Because you wanted it."
"Are you afraid of me?"
"No."
"Then why did you act afraid?"
"Because you wanted me to."
"No I did not."
"Yes, you did!" said the DC. He waved at me dismissively and walked away. He walked outside and down the steps of the ziggurat. I followed him.
"Why are you here?"
"Because you want me to be here."
"What do you get out of it?"
"An exchange of energy."
"What tribe are you?"
"Zig-ha."
"What does that mean?" 
"Chameleons. We walk between worlds we become thought manifested and thought is our food."
"So what do we get in return?"
"Whatever you want, obviously."
"Well, I don't get it."
"Too many questions!" said the DC and waved at me again dismissively and walked down the ziggurat alone.
I walked back up to the top an re-entered the temple.

"Did you hear what that guy said?" I asked Sarnox. He was now wearing a dark green and red robe shimmering robe with red trimming. His skin was pale. He had red nails, red lips, a red goattee, red eyebrows, and red eyes. He was playing with a small ball of lightning above the basin.
He looked up at me. His eyes were spinning black and red portals. "Yeah, that was crazy!"
"Hey turn those off. I don't want to get sucked into another dimension right now. His eye portals disapearred. He grinned and said, "Sorry. Just practicing."

*Roarga'an*
Just then, there was a loud thunderclap, and it started raining. Lightning flashed, and there was a silhouette of a large beast standing on the landing pad. I bounded over to it as a large African lion. Another huge lion was on the landing pad, which now had an image of two African lions battling. He had on a green sparkling vest, and purple bat wings. He looked terrifying, but silly, like a cartoon. He pulled a splinter out of his paw with his teeth and spat it out on the ground.

He licked his paw, and grinned at me. Red flames came out of his eyes.

"Who are you?" I asked.
"You already know who I am, brother!" roared the lion.
"I am Roarga'an!"
He sounded like the roar of a thousand crocodiles. He changed into the Egyptian crocodile got, lit from below, wearing a pharoah's hat, his arms across his chest, with the rod of iron, and the sheperd's staff. He looked like a coffin for a second, then moved, walking toward me. His fists glowed with a red flame.
"You don't remember who I am!" he roared. He grabbed me under one arm. I was a little jaguar cub. He sprouted purple bat wings, and we flew off into the sky. 
Sarnox put hand over his face, and said, "Whoah."

The crocodile man tossed created a huge pearly grey swirly portal, and tossd me in. I tumbled through, and l was in a cave made of ice. I was with Selene and another boy. We were all children. He and I changed into gargoyles, and we were tumbling around the cave like lion cubs, play fighting, blowing little blasts of fire at each other.

missing time

*Children on the Glacier*
We climbed a hill, and saw some men walking amongst seals. They clubbed baby seals on the head when the parents left, then, they would toss the bodies in a pile. they skinned the corpses, and push the bodies into the sea. The skins they stacked up on sleds on the backs of snowmobiles.
"Let's not fight ever again," I said.
We both started crying. Selene came and grabbed us by the scruffs of our neck, and she sprouted white batwings. She picked us up, and we floated away.

missing time

We were sitting around a small fire in the glacier cave. We were staring into the fire silently.

missing time

*Big Cat Battle*
I was tumbling backwards through the wormhole now. I saw strange things floating by me. I saw a hairy human ear and an eye with a bushy black eyebrow. There was a white unicorn-man doing the breaststroke with a small smile on his face. His eyes were closed. The crocodile man caught me as I tumbled out. His head turned into a long dragon head. He flew back down to the landing pad, and tossed me in the temple. This time there were two crocodile-men in battle. I turned back into Juargawn.

Roarga'an turned into large lion-man. He had a small golden crown on his head with jewels in it. He shook his man and tossed it off. He roared at me, and the temple shook. I leaned on one of the pillars, and said, "Holy shit!"
Dark red flame came out of his eyes. His aura was dark green fire. He grinned, and there was an orange-lavender glow from behind his teeth. Sparks of electricity traveled across his teeth.
He created a small fireball. He levitated it in his hand, and spun it with his mind. He looked at me and laughed, "HUH HUH HUH HUH!"

"You are not going to remember this tomorrow, are you?"
He roared like a jaguar. He tossed the fireball on to his back as he bounded at me, and became enwreathed in flame. He knocked me over, and we tumbled over the floor of the temple, knocking over the basin. We rolled over a star chart of the constellations in varying colors.  We became two crocodiles, and walked in a circle roaring at each other. He lunged to bite me, and I turned into an anaconda. He became a green anaconda, and we tried to constrict each other. We roared in each others' faces. He teleported away on to the landing pad. He was in Roarga'an form. He wiped his nose with the back of his hand. His eyes had dark red flames coming out. He was drunk with power.
"You definitely not going to remember this in the morning."
"HUH HUH HUH HUH!" he laughed. He sprouted feathery white wings. There was a cool rainbow aura around his wings. He took off and flew into the air.
He turned into a Naga, and flew slithering into sky.

----------


## Man of Shred

I knew something important happened last night. I knew you were there nomad. but i recall no other details. I always suspected something might be fucking with me, always keeping me from not being lucid. I told you I had a double. He is me. And I am him, And yet we are not the same.

----------


## Baron Samedi

[INDENT]26.10.2009This is Shark MULTI-dream (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DEEP DREAM LUCID

*I am Shark!*
I opened a portal above my bed, a swirling pearly portal, and I got sucked through. I was in my temple, and there was someone else sitting on my throne. It was a shark-man. He had arms, legs, wings like a cross between a penguin's and a manta rays'. He was wielding a trident, and red boardshorts. I was surprised. He sat there silently, and grinned at me. I looked at Sarnox, he shrugged.  I turned into a shark-man, with legs and arms, and grey boardshorts with yellow stripes. I bounded up to him like a dog, and smelled him. Raven appeared in the mirror, and so "Nomad?" loudly in my head. I ran in slow-motion, and turned to Raven. I spoke as if in a trance: I have a visitor, I said, and I turned into a large shaggy brown dog. I was a cartoon. The shark-man chuckled. 
"Who is that?" she asked, and sounded like a thousand Ravens. Her clothes floated around her, and her skin was changing shades of color. Behind her was a background of bright orange flame. She had and aura that was changing colors, with every subtle change of thought and emotion. Her eyes were chaging colors, and looked like flame. Then, she looked like a 2D cartoon, cartoon cat Basara was next to her, all grey. He played a flute, then he changed into a grey 2D faun. His 2D body, rippled, and the flute's changed to Andean Pan pipes. "HAH HAH HAH!" he laughed fiendishly, throwing his head back. He grinned at me madly, and roared like a thousand entranced centaurs roaring into battle: _Do I look like a cartoon?_ 

*Why don't you meet him?*
I ran to the mirror, an all-light grey CG cartoon cat, in a cartoon grey robe with a grey rope. I grabbed Raven's hand, and said, "I don't know, why don't you meet him?" and I sounded like a thousand Nomads. I turned to Nomad, as she fell through. I looked like an orange muppet with a carrot shaped face, and beady eyes. I had a puff of brown hair on my head. As she stood, up, I laughed madly, "HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH!" and I became a creature of banyan tree roots with beady black eyes, I was wearing a big white shirt and hat, which kept changing color. _"HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH!_ I laughed telepathically.  The shark-man turned into a great white shark and swam to me in the air. I did the same. We turned into chartoon sharkmen with boardshorts and grinned to Raven, "We are brothers!" we said, with the voices of armies of sharks. Raven threw her head back and roared like a jaguar. Her eyes turned red, and her aura was the most amazing iridescent dark green flame in 2D around her. Her hood was exposing her face. I heard amazing d'n'b music. Basara's background was orange flame. He changed to a 2D Michael Jackson in his early 20's, and he his body looked like a black and white newspaper. His body rippled, and he started dancing. "Billie Jean" mixed into the song. Then he changed into a lion and leapt out of the mirror. He sat down next to Raven.
"We have to go get Allison," said Raven Knight, as she and Basara changed into cartoon coral people with crowns on, wielding tridents. They were shaped like cartoon ghosts. She pulled him to a background where they were swimming in a reef toward a mirror. Raven waved goodbye to us. Basara surprised her by yanking her back to the temple.
The sharkman laughed, "HUH HUH HUH HUH!" and he changed into a hyena man with red boardshorts with a green stripe on it. He had a pair of light green and dark blue bodysurfing fins in his left hand, and a spear gun in his right. Swim goggles were on his head. I had that strange emotion of awe and hilarity. He changed into a green giant cobra with glowing yellow eyes, swirling black. A pink tongue flicked out of his mouth. He swayed back and forth hypnotically. He roared: "WHAT? WON'T YOU JOIN US?" and he sounded like a thousand crocodiles and komodo dragons roaring, and a cobra spitting. Raven turned, and floated toward us. Her eyes were yellow and black swirling portals. She was in a trance.

*Beasts*
 We were standing on the circle on the floor of the temple, which is a constellation map, and the shapes of the drawings are greatly represented in Aztec colored relief, moonlight shone on us through a hole in the ceiling. We all looked like his-res CG cartoons. Basara threw his head back and roared like a lion. Raven threw her head back, and roared like a jaguar, then, she changed into a leopard, and roared like a leopoard aurally combined with a tree crashing to the ground, loudly, telepathically.
The shark-man and I changed into grey wolves, and howled at the moon, Then, I turned into a coyote and yipped madly. The sharkman turned into hyena and yipped. Then, all four of us became a timber wolf, and arctic wolf, a aardwolf, and a tasmanian wolf. We walked around in a circle, and bit each others' tails. We ran and turned into a vortex of water. We were in an underwater temple. 

*In the Temple of Shark*
Warrior Tiger appeared in the vortex. Silver wolf appeared behind her. "Ah!" gasped, "Warrior Tiger. "What 'ave we here?" she said in a French accent. We turned into little fish as to not frighten her. Raven was a manini, a white with with black stripes. I was an orange and white clownfish. Basara was a with clownfish with brown outlines of his clownfish shapes. The sharkman turned into a manini with brown stripes and started changing color.
Warrior Tiger lifted Raven to her, and said, "Is it not you, mon ami?" in a French accent.
Raven turned into a tiny version of herself standing in Warrior's hand, and curtseyed, saying, "Yes, milady." Warrior giggled and blew Raven off of her hand. Raven tumbled backwards, spinning like a statue, then stood, changing size as she spun back to match Warrior's size. They laughed and hugged.
Silverwolf swam out and looked around. She was a 2D cartoon mermaid with yellow hair. "Is this real?" she said telepathically.
"Yes it is real, and no, it is all illusion," I said out loud. She looked at me and gasped. I was a wolf with flaming red eyes. "Don't be afraid, no one's going to hurt you. This is all a dream. This is all just a dream. Find your center. Be where you want to be." 

*Silverwolf*
Silverwolf closed her eyes, she touched her navel, and began softly singing. Then, she changed into a woman and opened her eyes with light blue skin, yellow eyes with purple irises and eyelids. Her pupils were huge. She had many tiny little teeth. She was wearing, jeans, black converses, a black denim jacket, and a dark faded purple tshirt with the name of an '80's rock band on it, and the picture of the band in the background. She had short curly brown hair.
She knocked over trash cans with her hands, an her arms grew. She changed into a purple squid (like purple blacklight), then a shark. Warrior changed to a purple squid, then green squid, then a glowing green shark.
We swam away from the wall, following the shark man. The were many pillars in three directions. At one point, the ceiling became so high, it disappared. "What is your name?" I asked the shark-man. I was now an orange octopus with an orange pattern, and I was swirling pale orange and white into the orange to mimic sunlight. He turned to us and grinned. We were all octopi, Raven was grey, Basara was purple, Warrior was green, and Silverwolf was greyish purple, with rainbow metallic pattern on her. We were all swirling light colors to match sunlight. 

*The False God*
"I am Shark!" he said. 
We swam out from under a giant statue of Shark.
"And welcome to my temple!" He became huge and then ghosted. He merged with the stone statue of himself, and stood up.
"I am also a false god, dreamwalker!" he said to me. He danced around and was a African Wild dog-man, swinging a large bone with feathers attached to it, and wearing orange and red feathers. He had make-up on his face: two white clay rings around his eyes, that changed color as he danced.
"You silly demigod people," Raven teased. Q was talking to her, but I couldn't hear him. "We have to go on a warrior quest," she said. I nodded. She created a portal that looked like a mirror with a pale golden flame. Her background was an adventure game. She was in orange castle. Basara was a bard with a lute. He was a pale beige cartoon cat with purple pupils and black irises. His eyes became spinning yellow purple and black spirals. They faced the mirror. Warrior and Silverwolf went toward the mirror. Warrior turned into a goat, then a female faun, covered in grey fur, with a goat's head, then a lizard's head, with a snake's tongue, but still covered in fur. Her eyes glowing pink. Silverwolf turned into a grew wolf and ran into the mirror. The other three followed.

*I Sea*
"So, what are you god of?" I asked Shark.
"The god of the Amazon, and the god of the sea! Well, not the whole ocean, but this part of the sea."
"I see!" I changed into a giant squid, and looked at him with a great eye. There was someone with me. Sarnox? He seemed to just be watching.
"I bite!" Shark changed into a sperm whale, charged at me, and bit me. I changed into a female sperm whale. I had on a blond wig and lipstick. He started laughing.

Sarnox materialized. "Lord Juargawn, you have a visitor!" he said.
We were instantly back in the temple of Nothing. It was filled with water. I saw Selene standing in front of the mirror, a grey cartoon cat holding a basket of fruit. She looked surprised.
The water disappeared. We were all wet werecats. Selene set her basket of fruit down. "Nomad? Where were you? I come here with a basket of fruit from the Biodome, and suddenly you appear with a million gallons of Amazon water! And who's that?"
"This is Shark!" I grinned.
"Oh!" she said, and bounded over to him, sniffing him. He sat on my throne, a sharkman in boardshorts. He turned into a statue. He said telepathically, "this would confuse them, huh?"
Sarnox and I started bowing to Shark.
"O Amazon! O Shark! O Amazon! O Shark!" we chanted. Selene looked confused. 
Raven and Basara stepped through the mirror. I could see the dark stones of the tower in the background. "What is going on?" said Raven. Shark opened his eyes, and state dust came off of his eyes. We chuckled. Shark stifled a laugh and shook. A bunch of statue dust fell to the floor. We started rolling on the temple floor laughing. "Oh, it's a joke," Raven said. "ha ha."
"Wouldn't that be funny, though? It would be so confusing. People wouldn't no who to worship."
"No one would want to worship you or you," Raven said pointing to Shark and I.
"That's the point!" I said laughing. "That's why I am the god of Nothing."
"I love nothing. Mm. Delicious!" said Shark. "I had Nothing for breakfast this morning, because this is a dream!"
We started laughing again.
Raven said, "That was kind of funny, but not that funny!" We kept laughing. Raven did a healing spell on me. Little black things came off me, as gold was wrapped around me. Large beetles came out and ate up the astral ticks.
"Oh! Thank you!" I said. "But, that's not why I was laughing hysterically."
"I know. It's because you think you have an amazing sense of humour," she said dryly.

*Confession of a False God*
"I know, it's true! I confess!" I turned into a dark grey hyena-man cartoon. I was wearing blue shorts and blue shoes, and I got down on my knees and cried and put my hands together, begging for mercy. I was in a cartoon Mexican backyard in Tucson. Weeds were overgrown. There were faded toy strewn about, a faded red picnic table, and a pecan tree. Raven turned into a statue of Mary. It went from cartoon to real, except for me. I became a cartoon Jesus, with a white robe and a crown of thorns.  I was nailed to a cross, with no blood, looking like a felt doll. Then, I had the Southern Cross constellation on me. The wooden cross and nails disappeared. Then, I turned into a winged god heiroglyph in a "t" shape. The stars came out from me, as I leaned forward. Then, we were back in the temple. Raven had her eyes closed, and her arms at her sides, her palms were facing me. Her aura was grey, and white and grey flat wide threads spun around in the aura. She was in a trance.
She opened her eyes and gasped. She looked like someone who just woke up in terror of an epiphany. "Hey!" she said, "you got me to mock religion. That's not very nice." 
I turned into Otherme. I was wearing jeans, no shirt, and I had red spikes coming out of of me, and red hooves. I had a lion's tale with a red aura flame at the end. I had a red goatee red moustache, red eye brows, and red eyes that all looked like an iridescent red flaming background. I was wearing a thick fur vest, with the fur turned in. I was weilding a purple pitchfork that was round at the edges. It looked like a piece of candy. "Have you ever thought you might be Mary?" I asked.
"What?" asked Raven, as she turned into herself. "Samaramis. Queen of Heaven." I whispered.
"What?" she said.

*I know you!*
"Oh!" said Selene to Shark. "I know you." She turned into a great white shark and swam through the air to him. Suddenly we were back in his temple. He Shark turned into a great white shark and swam toward Selene. They bit each other's tails. They swirled around, and became a water vortex. I was seeing both temples at the same time. In his temple the constellation map was instead a picture of Pisces with two sharks instead of fish, biting each others' tails. They spun toward us, and we got sucked up into a vortex. At the same time, water filled my temple, then splashed out the sided, and Raven complained about getting wet. I was seeing two realities overlaid on top of each other simultaneously. I focused on the water one, because now they were diverging, and I was getting confused. In the other one, people were 2D cartoons of Egyptian heiroglyphs in an Egyptian temple, asking directions to the Hall of Dreams.

In another dimension, we were five fauns in a forest. Raven looked down, and covered her chest demurely. She changed into a sorceress in a green robe with a golden rope, wielding a golden wand. I was wielding a mace with a small hooked blade coming out of the end. Selene turned into a skeleton in a white Pope's robe, wielding a priest's mace. She was floating in the air with no legs, just a purple flame underneath her. Basara was a grey cartoon 2D cat, rippling.  
Sarnox changed into a faun in a purple robe, his left fist enwreathed in red flame, then he is body changed to purple flame. He laughed madly. "HA HA HA HA HA!" He was drunk with power. Shark turned into a cartoon sharkman with goat legs, little horn, and poof of brown hair on his head, and little pointed ears that changed from blue white, to flesh pink. He was weilding a large shiny yet pitted axe.

Wraiths rode through the forest on horses.  They were wearing dark green robes, and were flaming purple skeletons.  They were on their way somewhere, to do evil. I hooked my weapon into one of them, and jumped on its horse's back. I slit its throat with my hooked blade. I tried to toss it off the horse, but it only fell halfway. It tried to clamber back on, but I bashed it with my weapon.  The others stole horses. The remaining wraiths spurred their horses faster ahead of us.  We chased them, and they led us to a small village of humans in the stone age.  The lit fire to their homes, and attacked the people.  We hunted them down, and destroyed the remaining ones.  The people were terrified of us. We turned into dark elves, with dark purple skin, and black armor. We told the people we were their friends, but they cowered in fear. We rode up a hill and looked down at them.  They were still terrified.

I looked at Shark. His background was his underwater temple. Then, I realized we all looked like shark people to him. I saw what he perceived. It was the same five people. Raven and Basara were coral people with little hummingbird-like wings. Selene and I were merpeople. Selene had purple hair with white streaks in it like a wig. I had purple hair like yarn. Suddenly I looked like a clay stopmotion animation person on a 2D backdrop. I rolled around on the backdrop, trying to go in it. Shark laughed.

I then realized that we can have the same dream, but perceive it in vastly different ways. I wondered how and why sometimes we perceive things so similarly, and sometimes not. We swam out from under the statue. Raven and Basara looked like clay coral people with pointed ears, and a green-blue trident, and a red trident.

----------


## Baron Samedi

26.10.2009You know who I am! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DEEP DREAM LUCID

As we stood on the hill, as Dark Elves, Raven asked me, "where to now?"
"I am going to return to my Temple," I said. She nodded.  I created a black and white mirror portal, and rode in with Sarnox following.  When I came through, my steed disappeared. We flew out of the mirror in the Throne Room. I was still a Dark Elf, but Sarnox was in wraith form.  I felt like I was being watched.
A large snake, the size of an anaconda leapt out from the portal, and wriggled on the ground like a worm.  It stood up, and expanded its hood. It was a green cobra. "Hello brother!" it said, a deep throaty hiss.  I changed into a jaguar and snarled at it.  The snake coiled, and leapt at me, wrapping itself around me, and squeezing. I tumbled around the temple with the snake.
It turned into a light colored jaguar, and licked my face. It was standing on me. He stepped off. I stood up, and changed into Juargawn form. "Who are you?" I said.
He changed back into the snake form, and tilted his head back. Wings sprouted from his back.
"You know who I am!" roared the Naga. "I am a Naga!"  The snake slithered into the air, and stood on the landing pad.  It coiled itself, then looked at me and winked. He leapt up into the sky, and flew away, slithering through the twilight sky.
We ran out to the landing pad.  There was a picture of a dark jaguar and a light jaguar fighting, surrounded by an Orobouros. 

"Whoah!" said Sarnox, now in his Druid from.
"Whoah is right!" I said.

*The Orobouros*
The Orobouros moved up from the ground, and formed a tornado around Sarnox and I. I heard Raven call me from the mirror. "Nomad? Nomad, are you there? Where are you? Do you want me to call you Juargawn or something, because I am not going to do that!"

The tornado sucked us up. "I'm kinda busy right now, Raven!" I yelled into the temple. She stepped out of the mirror, and her eyes bugged out. The tornado began to move off of the landing pad, and Raven ran and jumped in.  The tornado flew up into the sky, and brought us to a horizontal portal in the sky.

We all went in.

We were flying through the wormhole in the tornado. Raven was going: whoah whoah whoah!

Sarnox said, "Hey, fuck this tornado bullshit. This is a dream." He laid his hand on the hilt of his sword, and he stopped swirling around.

"Let's see where it's going to take us," I said. Raven kept going: whoah whoah whoah!

*The Naga King*
We came through a portal which was a stone archway.  The tornado disappeared. We were somewhere in Hollow earth. Sarnox looked around and forgot about being violent. Everything was beautiful. Pastel colors were everywhere. There were translucent animals floating through the air.

There was a path laid before us of a pale pink coral colored brick.  There were plants like translucent palms lining the side of the path, and Nagas between the palms. We walked down the path, as if in a trance. The Nagas bowed as we passed.

There was a large Naga on a throne in front of us. Naga-Mosh was on his left, standing, and Selene was on his right reclining.  She was in the form of a Naga and human at the same time.

Suddenly, everything was terrifying.  Everyone was rotten zombies, and putrid blood dripped from above. I heard people moaning and writhing in pain. There were pits all around, full of fire. "Change your perception!" commanded the Naga king. He looked like a wraith.  I looked at his eyes. There were two swirling portals of yellow and black. I looked at nothing but his eyes, then everything returned to normal. He nodded his head, pleased. The Naga king turned into a snake-man. He patted MoSh on the head. He turned to him, saying, "Thou art my son, in whom I am well pleased." MoSh grinned. The Naga king scratched Selene under the chin. 

We bowed on one knee to the king.
"Stand up, immortals!" he commanded. "I am no greater than you. I am simply bound to this plane." Then he spoke to all of us simultaneously so I couldn't hear what was said to the others too well. 

"Welcome, Juargawn, god of Nothing, Dreamscaper, and Windwalker." he chuckled. "Thou art a most Holy Rabbit, and look delicious." I bugged my eyes out in fear. "Don't worry, I am not going to eat you. That was a joke. I can't kill you anyway, it's against The Rules."
"What Rules?"
"Oh, you know The Rules. You have begun to learn them already."
"Are you Gawn?" I asked.
"Gawn is not here," he chuckled. "Yes, and no. I am one of Gawn's selves. There are many versions of us. We exist in multiple planes and multiple dimensions, even many places in the same dimension. But, I am not Gawn. My name is unimportant. You already know who I am."
"Thank you for watching over my son," he said. "Now this version of him is free from The Cannibal." 
"What is The Cannibal?"
"He was a Naga of old. He turned to darkness. He feeds on pure energy, but first, he must convert it to darkness."
"How does he do that?"
"Pain and sorrow. We will not speak of this enemy any longer. Giving attention to such creatures too long increases their power."

*Power*
Raven bowed and gave him her staff. The Naga king infused it with some sort of power. I looked at him again. Sarnox and I went into a trance, staring into his eyes. Power came out of the Naga king, like golden electricity, and flowed into our staffs, then into us. I changed into a gorrilla. Sarnox changed into a lion. Raven changed into a jaguar-woman wearing a white robe, then she changed into a giraffe, then she changed into three large black African birds with large bills. The scene changed to night. We all turned into hyenas, except for the Naga king, Selene and MoSh. We yipped madly at the night sky. Strange stars floated above us between us and the Black Sun.

The scene changed back to day again. Mosh and Selene blew at us, and tornadoes came out of their mouths.

missing time

*Nice Kitty!*
Raven, Sarnox, and I were back in the Temple of Nothing. The little girl with the teddy bear appeared from behind a pillar. "Hi!" she said. I turned into a jaguar. She pet my head, and said, "Nice kitty!"
Raven bent down and said, to her, "What's your name?"
The little girl said, "Amy," and gave Raven a hug. 
"Aw, thank you!" Raven said.
The little girl ran down to the launch pad, and waved goodbye. She jumped off and flew away into the night sky.
We stepped on to the landing pad.  It was a picture of a rooster fighting a snake.  There were eggs in the picture. We watched the girl fly away.
"Whoa!" said Raven. "What are those drums?" 
"Shamans," I told her. "They live in South America."
"Whoah!" she said. Sarnox grinned and leaned on his staff.  I looked down at the worshippers. They had erected some sticks, and had skins of animals hanging off of the structures.
"Those aren't real animals skins, are they?" I called down to them. 
"No, they're just illusion, Lord Jurgawn," a DC called up.
"Oh, right. Thanks. And that's Juargawn. Like War-gone? You know?"
"Oh, right, sorry, Jurg, I mean Juargawn." 
Raven laughed. "So, what next, Lord of Nothing," she asked. 
"What next is the dream is fading," I said.
"Okay," she said. She swirled a wand around like the caduceus of Hermes. A portal opened and a Pegasus walked out and whinnied. Raven nuzzled it, and leapt on to its back.  It ran off the edge of the the landing pad and soared into the sky. Now the picture was of pegasus fighting a gryphon. Raven waved to us, and said, "Goodbye!"

----------


## Man of Shred

In your first dream of my naga form. I told you that you married my sister. in the naga realm I am standing with the naga king and selene. The naga king is another version of Gawn. Selene is Gawn's daughter, and you were his son in law.

 so... That makes Selene my sister in the Naga realm???? this is all very confusing...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> In your first dream of my naga form. I told you that you married my sister. in the naga realm I am standing with the naga king and selene. The naga king is another version of Gawn. Selene is Gawn's daughter, and you were his son in law.
> 
>  so... That makes Selene my sister in the Naga realm???? this is all very confusing...



Apparently so. Selene is your sister in the dream realm. Crazy, huh?

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Jurgawn, Lord of Nothing*

I was a lion-man. I bounded out of my house through the wall, into the street. My spaceship was waiting there for me. I changed my appearance so I was wearing a top hat and a black cape, and a black cane. I strolled up to my ship, spinning my tail, grinning. I walked up stairs of floating liquid metal into it. I was now wearing a small gold crown, and wearing a red a white cape, and holding a scepter. I sat in the pilot's chair, and slammed my scepter down into the metal, to the left of the chair which closed around it. I placed my paws on the arms of the ship, and lights glowed beneath the metal.
"Welcome, Jurgawn, Lord of Nothing," said the computer. "What would-"
"Hey, did you just call me Jurgawn? Because that's not my name. It's Juargawn."
"That's what I said."
The ship floated up off the ground into the sky, and hovered at about a thousand feet in the air. "Welcome, Jurgwan, Lord of Nothing, what kind of music shall I spin for your listening pleasure on this journey to the Moon?"
"Hey! It's... hmm. Music? Disgusting, dirty, dangerous dubstep!"
WA-WA-WA-WA-WA WOW-WOW-WOW-WOW Boom-ch! BM-ch!
I bobbed my head to the music and grinned. Lights of all colors flashed and glowed behind the silver. The window screen came up, and I grabbed the scepter, and slammed it forward, going into hyperspace. A vertical portal, a black and white swirl, appeared above the ship, and sucked me through.
Glowing tribbles stuck to the spacecraft. A big red button rose up from the floor, on a tongue of liquid metal. It said "ZAP" on it in big white letters. I grinned and slammed a paw down on the button. The ship electrocuted the glowing tribbles. The tribbles glow decreased, and the ship spun around, making them fly off. The computer used the sound of the zap, and intergrated it into the song.
"When did you become a DJ?" I said to the ship.
"I always have been," I heard a smile in her voice.
"Oh, really? Why?"
"Because, that's what you wanted me to be."
"Oh!" I said, "What's your name?"
"Jessica. But, you can call me Hope, DJ Hope," she chuckled.

*DJ Hope*
A woman of liquid metal grew up out of the floor. She had blond hair, and sky blue eyes. She grinned at me. I bugged my eyes out. A DJ table of liquid metal grew up from the floor, and headphones grew out of her head. She had one headphone on, and started spinning dubstep. She looked up at me and grinned, then she melted back into the floor.
"I have been listening to a lot of dubstep recently," she said.

"Oh really? Where?"
"In dreams, of course."
"Oh, right. But, where do you hear the music? How?"
"It comes out of your soul sometimes."
"Oh, right. I know!"
"I like dubstep," said DJ Hope.

*Jessica's Lover*
I landed on the Moon in the Biodome, and stepped out of the ship. Raven was creating a portal. She looked at me. "Hey, I thought we were meeting in the temple!" she said. "Oh, right! Sorry, I got distracted by a conversation." Raven stopped creating the portal. "Huh?" People in the Biodome walked around the ship, and looked at it.
"Jessica," I called up into the ship. Jessica stepped out of the ship, a woman of mercury.
Selene ran to me, carrying a large shallow woven bowl of fruit on her hip. She stopped when she saw Jessica. Jessica sauntered to Selene, and embraced her, kissing her on the lips. Selene dropped her fruit and stepped backwards. She slapped Jessica's face.
"Aw," Jessica pouted, "You don't remember your lover?" Jessica became a White woman in 1800's clothes, wearing a pastel yellow dress, and twirling a parasol of the same color. She had brown curly hair, and red lipstick. "You don't remember me?" she said to Selene. Jessica turned into a mercury lionness, and leapt upon Selene, knocking her over. Selene turned into a jaguar and growled, pushing her off. They growled at each other, and walked in a circle.
They began fighting, tumbling all over the Biodome. Raven said, "that's enough fighting in here," and created a tornado which sucked them up into it, then tossed them out of it. Selene fired moonlight at Jessica as they flew out, and Jessica roared, and a tongue of fiery mercury extruded from her mouth. Jessica turned back into a silvery woman, and strode up the stage. "I just want to play music," she said haughtily, flicking her hair. Selene crossed her arms and gave her back to Jessica.
Jessica made a DJ table appear, and spun some kickass dubstep. Two or three people danced, and the rest stood there, mouths agape. I looked at Raven. "So, to the temple? I asked her?"
"Well, it doesn't really matter," said Raven creating a portal.
I stepped back into my ship, and Selene followed. Raven laughed and stepped through the portal. I got in the ship, and sat down. The music Jessica was spinning on stage in the Biodome was blasting in the ship. "How do you do this at the same time, Jessica?" I asked the ship.
"Telepathy," she said.
"Oh, right."
I grabbed the lever on the left side, and blasted into warp drive. A portal opened up in a blue sky above the jungle. I landed on the landing pad at the top of the ziggurat. The picture was and Indian heiroglyph of a man wearing a jaguar skin fighting a winged serpent. The man was holding a stone axe. Selene and I stepped out of the ship. I saw Raven step out of the dragon mirror into the temple.
I looked down at the DC's. They had some little machines, bobcats, and were making dirt roads through the huts. "Well, that was a leap!" I thought. They had small stone axes, that the spun around on a leather strap, and threw at targets at an axe range.
The remainder were bowing and chanting, "Jurgawn! Jurgawn! Jurgawn!"
I put my arms up to silence them.
"Thank you, my people, but, uh, it's actually Juargawn."
"Oh right!" one of them said. Selene started laughing her ass off.

*Queen of Night*
"Juargawn, Juargawn, Juargawn." I smiled and went inside. Raven was sitting on my throne. I looked at Sarnox. He shrugged his shoulders helplessly. Raven reclined in the throne.
"I could get used to this." she said. "Raven, Queen of Heaven."
"Do you want to be a god, too?" I asked.
"Hmm, maybe. I think it's funny. Maybe I will be a queen in the Tower. The dark, but benevolent Queen of Night."
"That sounds pretty badass."
Raven stood up off the throne. She was wearing a black dress that looked like it was made of thin fabric stretched over bone, with a large collar, and long sleeves. Instead of hair, she had lavender skin on he scalp. She was wearing purple lipstick. Her eyes were lime green, then red flame came out of her eyes. She was wielding a black staff. A black housecat ran out from behind some pillars, and leapt into her arms. She pet it, and cooed, "Good kitty."
The cat leapt down. Raven looked at me, grinning madly. The cat jumped on to the floor.
"I am Raven, Queen of Night!" she roared, and her voice sounded thunder and waterfalls. She opened her arms, and lightning came down from a hole in the ceiling, and crackled over her body.

Her aura was a green flame, and her background changed to a dark castle with bats flying about it. "HA HA HA HA!" She pointed her wand at her cat, and it changed into a black lioness, and sprouted raven wings. Raven climbed on to its back, and it bounded out of the temple, and leapt into the air. She flew up, and hovered. She made another moon eclipse the Sun. Dark clouds gathered in the sky, and lightning struck the ground. "I am Raven, Queen of Night, and all who see me, cower in fear!"
She flew down over the worshippers, and her lion roared. She laughed madly, her voice echoing through the jungle. The worshippers covered their heads and screamed. Raven and the lion flew into the temple. We had to duck.
Her steed came to a sudden halt, and she tumbled off. Raven turned back into herself, and her cat changed back into a house cat. She sat on the floor, and held her head. "Oh, what just happened?" Selene looked concerned. "Nomad? Nomad? Am I okay?" Selene bent down to Raven and looked in her eyes. I looked at Raven through Selene's eyes. Raven's eyes looked like two windows to the night sky.
"Well, you became the Queen of Night," I said.
"Wha-?"
"Let's just do healing," I said.
"Ok."
We sat on the constellation circle, and I played my didjeridoo, in lion form, while she sang. Golden light flowed between us, forming a circle, then a hemisphere. Little black bugs ran out from me. Mice ran out from the pillars and ate them. DC's carrying baskets of food stomped on the rest. Raven's body turned golden, and she was lifted up off the floor on her back. She seemed to fall asleep. I slowed and faded my music. Raven was unconcious. I picked her up, and slung her over my shoulder.
Selene and I walked to the dragon mirror. An image of the Glen of Healing appeared, and we stepped through.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Apparently so. Selene is your sister in the dream realm. Crazy, huh?



 Yes. When I am lucid more often I will have to have a talk with her. I have many questions.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Yes. When I am lucid more often I will have to have a talk with her. I have many questions.



Yes! That will be cool.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Wormhole to the North*
I was flying through the wormhole in standing position, holding Raven in my arms.  There were strange things flying by that looked like giant body parts with eyeballs, and they all were hairy. A hairy eyeball, a hairy ear with an eye on it, a hairy foot with wings.  I ignored these strange things. I didn't want to be concerned. I was worried about Raven. Her body was glowing golden in my hands. She was totally unconcious, her body limp in my arms.  Selene was flying in Superman position. She looked like a black panther-woman cartoon, wearing a white robe, that changed color through all colors of the rainbow, colors I can't fully describe, because i was seeing multiple colors. She looked at Raven, concerned. A blue tear ran down my Nomad face and dripped on to Raven's face. I turned into a sky blue animated crystal, and she turned into a yellow lion cartoon glowing golden like a crystal. The sides of the wormhole were silvery.  The image of green grass and flowers appeared before us, and we stepped out into the Glen of Healing. 

*Basara's Power*
Basara was there, waiting for us. He looked like a tall slim red devil cartoon, and he had all red skin, and was wearing a red leather jacket. His face looked like carved wood painted red, like ornate wood carvings in relief. He was holding an instrument that looked like a alp horn made from a narwal's curved horn. Then, a grey and light grey lights came out from him, it was his background, then the lights changed to light and dark orange, to light and dark green, then these rays shifted to all kinds of patterns of color. He raised his eyebrows like Groucho Marx. He held the strange instrument like a cigar and rolled his eyes. He said, "Hey look at me, I look like a cartoon." Then he laughed madly, with a vaguely mournful, yet sinister sound, HAR HAR HAR HAR! "Do you want to see me blow this flute boy?" he said, "do you want to hear me wail?" He grunted, and it sounded like a thousand boars growling.  He took a deep breath, and threw his head back. It changed to a red wolf's head, that still looked like bas-relief wood. It was tripping me out.
How howled and growled at the moon. He had a background of being on a North American Mountain, and there was a cougar watching him in the background.
Then, I saw him in two one on top of the other doing these two things at the same time:
he turned the thing into a guitar, and started wailing on it, simultaneously roared into the horn, and blew on it, and it sounded like a cross between a didjeridoo and an alp horn. The, the two forms seperated. He cloned himself, I realized. He cloned himself again for a drummer on a drum kit, then a bassist, then an electronic guitarist, then a keyboardist. He also made a singer version, a deejay, a saxophonist, a trombonist, and conga player, then, he made a crowd of people at his concert, but it was all his clones.  
Then, he began singing, and it sounded like a cheesy '80's rock band:
Oh, we're rock-in
and time is tick-in
in our souls!
oh, we're clock'in,
oh we're sock-in,
oh, we're dok-ken
in our souls!

Then, he was a purple cat playing a green candy guitar with no strings wearing a red vinyl jacked and pants and wearing a purple ts-hirt with an 80's hair band on it.

*Dream Emotion*
I wanted to laugh my ass off, but I was too simply amazed. A green flaming aura surrounded him. Then, his background changed to orange flame, then, to rays of varying color. Suddenly, he had an afro and a big moustache, and with  pick in his hair. He had a lavender headband with a yellow smily face on it. He was wearing a deerskin vest, and was wearing a peace sign. Then, he had a beard, and his skin turned yellow. He looked like a man cat that slowly changed to pure cartoon man as he aged before me. I felt like I was tripping balls. I was too fascinated to look away.
"Your friend is going to need special healing," said a big, yet gentle growly voice. It was the Frost Giant. He picked up Raven. Little parasites squired out of her and crawled down the Frost Giant's leg. I was grossed out. 
We were in his cave. Joseph was showing MoSh how he changes into a bird, but I didn't greet them, because I was so worried about Raven. The Frost Giant laid Raven down on a bed of hay. He blew some red powder on to the hay. He breathed on the red powder, and the hay became golden, and flowed into her. Her body was still glowing brightly. More parasites squirmed out and little mice ran out and ate them.

*The god of the North and Winter speaks*
"Your friend has an ancient rage, which goes back lifetimes.  And, suppressed power.  These two are linked.  The rage is fed on this suppressed power which resides a the center of the dream body. It is able to get close to this center because when your power is suppressed, the outer part of the dream body is easy to penetrate, since the power isn't flowing through the dream body. Raven has suppressed this power into her alter ego, the Queen of Night. You are Juargawn, god of Nothing, your friend is Roarga'an, son of Gawn, the Naga King.
You all have your alter egos which are truer than you realize. Right now you believe these are your alter egos. In the future, you will realize these are your True Selves. The fear you feel, the fear of this other self, is because you feel the power, sorcerer, don't you? I know you do. You have a great responsibilty, Dreamwalker. There is no turning back once you get to the Moon. Do you understand, shaman? You are on a one way path to Nowhere, The City That Doesn't Exist. You are the Founder of a Creation in the Dreamtime, Dreamscaper. Think about how amazing it is to create a city that doesn't exist."
He chuckled and stirred the fire.
"This woman, you know, she is your sister. In this life, in this dreamtime realm. You have brother-sister souls, but you were sisters, before, always sisters. Oh, yes, once you two were twin boys," he chuckled again. "You were usually a good big sister, but not so good little sister, because you always wanted to be in charge. When you were boys, you were obedient to her because she was five minutes older. Anyway, who am I, eh? I am just some crazy old man that lives in a cave in the dead of winter, but somehow survives.  I am just some remote entity in a dimension that doesn't exist, yet you are somehow having this conversation with me. You are going to remember this entire conversation, and you will think you are insane." He lauged and stirred the fire. He changed and looked like a furry cartoon giant with a red afro and moustache. His colors of his afro and moustache kept changing color.

"Do you want to know how I do it? Do you want to know how I can talk and talk and talk to you? Do you want to understand how I can convey complex thoughts in words you can remember within the dream plane? Do you? Do you? Do you?" He turned into a blue cartoon Viking gorilla wearing a spiked helmet.
"Yes!" I whispered.
"I'm a cartoon!" he shouted, and scratched at his armpits. He lifted his hat stupidly, and walked around with his tongue hanging out and wagging his head.
"No you're not!" I shouted. I felt like a little child. "You're real!" I started crying.

*Ey, You want to Skip Stones?*
I felt embarrassed and walked to the front of the cave on a steep mountain. Joseph was leaning impossibly far into the wind, and he had his arms spread outward. He was wearing a green backpack. He looked like a Disney cartoon boy of about 10 or 11. I heard music come out of him, like something from an inspirational movie. His background was Ayers Rock, and there were clouds flying through the sky at dusk. He looked up at me, then ran to me and gave me a hug. He had a pile of stones. He picked one up, and smiled at me, then he threw it, and made it skip across the tops of the trees. I picked one up and did the same. It reminded me of when my dad and I would skip stones across lakes in Washington State, and he would say with our local accent, "Ey, you want to skip stones." I thought about how strong his accent was sometimes, and it made me laugh.
"What are you laughing about?" asked Joseph.
"I was just thinking about how my dad said, "Ey, you want to skip stones? Ey you want to skip stones?" when I was a kid. We have accents where I'm from.
"I don't have a dad. I mean, he's an asshole. Well, when I was born, my dad said it wasn't his because him and my mom were seperated when I was pregnant, and then he tried to get alimony from her blah blah blah... Anyway. I don't want to talk about that fucker. I don't know why I brought him up."
"It's okay."
A crow flew by and called to Joseph. He waved at it, and turned into a falcon, then flew away with it.

*Great-Great-Grandfather*
The Frost Giant sat down next to me, and skipped stones over the tops of the trees. He handed me a drink that tastes like ginger ale.
"You know, you're a lot like Joseph. Naive, sincere, powerful, and immature. You both still have no idea how much power you really have. No, you're not ready for it. Right now it would frighten you just as your friend Rae was frightened, before you met Ra-VEN. Rae was the precursor. You needed to learn the lesson of psychic connections: It is a different connection then emotional, sexual, physical, or mental. You didn't want to deal with it. You wanted to forget. All these years, knowing in the back of your mind, it bothered you. Your dream body would try to go to sleep, and have nightmares of powerlessness to mask the body of power. You deliberately forgot all your Deep Dreams, Dreamwalker. 
"Do you think this ability is new? You taught it to yourself as a child. Of course, you have not done this yet, in your dimension, but you will. In another dimension, it has already been done, of course. Does this create a paradox? It would seem so. Yet, you are going to do this. I say this not because I am saying you are not in charge of your destiny or you don't have free will. I know you are going to do this, because you already have. It that sense, you have lost your free will in this situation.  The fact that you exist right now shows me that it did not harm your reality, except that it may have made the dream world so real, it was hard to believe in the physical world. Thus, you, like most Dreamwalkers will stuff these Deep Dreams far down into their soul.
Just as the waking mind forces the sleeping mind to forget, the waking mind forces itself down into dreams and makes you forget your Deep Dreams. This problem is universal. Our enemies don't want us to know about this realm, because it gives us a power they cannot tax, kill, or destroy. It is completely out of their control. We can use the Dreamworld to communicate when all else fails us. Do you think they really want us to know that?" He chuckled sadly.
"Of course not. And Nomad?"
"Yes, great-great-grandfather?" I asked, and I was a cartoon boy with light blue hair a lavender shirt, and red shorts. I had yellow horns curved like a buffalo. I held a huge lavendar flower that said, "Walms" on the petals, and sniffed it, and sneezed. I turned the flower into a kite and started flying it. A picture of the flower was on the kite. I was in a park where I lived when I was 14 that was shitty for flying kites in.
"You're a cartoon, too," he whispered, and walked back into the cave.
"Oh!" I said sadly.

*sigh*
Everything stopped, and I was a cartoon boy.
Then, I changed into a cartoon Mr. Tumnus. I started crying.
Raven ran to me, and she looked like a young girl wearing a white robe. "Hello, Mr. Tumnus!" She gave me a hug.
"Hello, Lucy," I said sadly.
"Mr. Tumnus! Mr. Tumnus! We did it! We came here again! We found it. We're in Narnia! They said it wasn't real, but I showed them. We found it, Mr. Tumnus, you and me."
"It isn't real," I cried. "None of this is real."
"Hey, don't you say that!" Little Raven shouted, and stomped her foot. Now she was a little girl wearing moon boots, grey jeans, a grey and white jacket, mittens, a hat, and earmuffs. She made a snowball, and pelted me in the face. It stung and felt cold.
"How's that for real, asshole!" she said, and started crying, hiding her face in her arms.
I kneeled down and looked her in the eye. "I'm sorry, Lucy, this is real. Sometimes, I just have a hard time believing." She ran into my arms and gave me a hug.
We changed into Nomad and Raven Knight. We let each other go. She gave me a little push, and said, "Don't ever say that again." We looked like cartoons again, but I didn't care. We both looked like Arabians. 

*How's my other body?*
"Wait, how are you here?" Raven looked surprised. We returned to the back of the cave. We saw Mosh's dream body squatting near his astral body. He looked like a cartoon wearing green, with glasses and a goattee. "How's he doing?" he said to the Frost Giant. 
"Well, it's going to be a long time before that wound heals. But, he's getting better."
"Is this going to affect my dream recall?"
"Well, yes and no. What you must do is return to you astral body while you sleep, and fall asleep into it. Then, dream about what you dreamed about. Then, your astral body will remember things. The problem is, he is unconcious, of course. But, when he does, you can merge with him again, and things will be much easier."
"Okay," said dream-body MoSh without emotion. He ran to the front of the cave. "Where are you going?" I asked.
"I am a Naga!" He roared at me. He jumped off the edge of the cave, and flew into the sky. He sprouted white bird wings, then became a winged snake. He turned to me, roared exultantly, then slithered off into the sky.

* Allies*
"And you, young lady," he said to Raven. "You need to go back in time, and find the source of this parasite. It started many lifetimes ago. Don't worry about not remembering this because you are not in your astral body. Your friend Nomad there will remember everything I say. This is a parasite of rage which feeds on suppressed power. You are now beginning to remember your past lives, I see, Raven Knight. You will go through pain an agony, to see this vision, but it will not come all at once. It is an ancient thread you must unravel. Be patient with yourself on this journey. There is your greatest ally," he said, gesturing to me.
"The power you share is greater than the power an entity can give you. You have journeyed through time together, time travelers. Open your eyes to the true illusion of reality, and the realness of the illusory." He blew at us, and we were standing at the edge of the cave. he blew again, and we faced each other, eyes closed, holding hands.
I saw a stream of images before my eyes. Images of secrets, giggles, playing, hitting, teasing, scolding.... then images of us flying through skies, two WWII bomber planes with our faces on the fronts, two Bugs Bunny Rabbits marching with rifles. I then realized I was seeing into our past dream lives.
"Am I going to remember this?" asked Raven.
"Well, going into your astral body will be difficult because, it's basically in a coma. Though you do have good access to your dream body will in the Wakeworld. In order for you to remember this, or at least start remembering this dream, you should go through a portal."

*Raven Raven Raven!*
A black lion ran from the back of the cave. Raven jumped on its back in Queen of Night form, and lifted her staff. The lion sprouted wings, and they flew into the air. With the Moon silhouetted above her, she shouted, "I am Raven, Queen of Night! And no one tells me what to do!" Lightning came down from the sky and into her staff. She pointed angrily at the Snow King. And I saw she was above the worshippers on the Moon at the same time. They changed their chant to: Raven, Raven, Raven.
Raven suddenly looked like she was about to faint, then turned into her Raven form. The lion turned regular lion color, but still had raven wings. It landed clumsily, and Raven tumbled off. She hit her head on the cave, and said, what happened.
The Frost Giant gave her a purple foamy drink.
"What's this?" she said.
"Remembering Drink."
"Oh, thanks!" she said, and took a drink.
"What is it called again?" she asked.
He laughed and told me to make a portal. I looked at him, concerned, he just waved me on.
We went through. We stepped out of the mirror into the temple.

*Deja Vu!*
"Oh, look, a throne!" she said.
I didn't want to excite her, so I laid on my back and turned into a big lion, and lolled my tongue out.  She sat on the throne. "I'm a king! I'm a god!" she said mockingly, and waved my scepter around. She dropped the scepter. She patted the throne. "Yep, I could get used to this." I opened one eye, nothing happened.
These DC's began bowing to her, chanting, "Raven, Raven, Raven!" I giggled. "Hey, you stop that! I'm not a queen or anything. It's just a big joke. Shut up. Who told you to say that."
"Juargawn Juargawn Juargawn told us. Raven Raven Raven!" I thought this was incredibly funny. She stomped her foot at them, then she changed into a leopard woman, and roared at them with her paws in the air. They ran away.
"Alright, let's do some healing. Healing energy, alright!" She cracked her neck and her knuckes."
"Uh Raven?"
"What? What? What? I'm okay. Just. HUH. Relax."
We sat across from each other again on the star chart circle. We played music for each other. I played didgeridoo, and she meditated in lotus, and floated off the floor. She looked like she was wearing native Southeast Asian clothes.
Golden energy slowly flowed out of us, and it went in a circle, and got thick. I felt weightless. Grass grew around us. I turned into a buffalo man wearing a sky blue sash. Nasty little ticks ran off of me, and wormy parasites came out of Raven. Roaches came and ate the wormy things. And DC people stomped on the ticks, and birds ate the rest.  We were floating an a thick circle of golden energy with white threads moving through it. The song ended, and we floated back down.
Raven stood up, stretched, and sighed. "Well, I have to go... find MoSh, and... Morrigan. Yes. You go ahead and talk your dream lover thingy. Have you seen MoSh?" asked Raven, creating a portal. "Um, yes, he may be a Naga."
"What's that?" said Raven, and stepped into the portal before I got a chance to tell her.

*Dream colors don't exist in Wakeworld*
I walked back to the throne, a goofy lion with a red robe, a plastic crown with gold spraypaint, and a plastic red scepter.

I looked up at the sky window, and saw stars. I sighed. "That was so very strange, milord," said Sarnox. "I know. It's blowing my mind. I feel like, amazed, sad, lonely, excited.... confused...." 
"Yes, I have experienced that. It's a dream emotion."
"Really?"
"Yes, they are like dream colors, colors you don't see in Wakeworld. It's like the combination of hilarity and amazement."
"I'm a fraud," I said.
"Yes, your majesty, you are a false god," he grinned. "Let us look down on your worshipers, like pompous assholes, my lord," he bowed.
I laughed, and we strolled to the front of the ziggurat. The worshippers were building road into the jungle with their bobcat machines. They were contstructing a giant Juargawn statue that was grinning, and offering a basket of corn. They had built a tiny pyramid with a sign with a flashing sign on it. The sign had a cheesy arrow, and it said, "Stay here, 5 G's a night, dog!"
There were tiny people riding little red scarab beetles on the dirt roads. They were shaking their fists at each other and yelling.
"Fascinating!" I said.
I made a giant corn cob appear in the sky. I made it turn into giant popcorn, and it fell slowly like snow. The worshippers caught them and ate them. They weren't directly worshipping, me, but I thought the statue was pretty cool. I was amazed at how I could feed my own ego so guiltlessly, and laugh about it.
I saw silver space ships fly past us in the sky. A large banyan tree, taller than the ziggurat sprung up, with wooden pod shaped hanging down. Bridges formed between the pods, and worshipers began walking around on the bridges. They waved to the space ships, and they waved to the people down below.
One of the workers on the statue lost his balance and fell off a scaffolding. He yelled in fright. People caught him with telekinesis, and bounced him back on to the scaffolding. They all laughed about it.
"Oh!" I said. "That girl, in the mirror!" 
"Right, right," said Sarnox.
"I have to do this quick. I am running out of dreamtime," I said.
"Ok, go!" he said. 

*Magic Mirror*
I stood in front of the mirror. I waved my scepter in front of it, and it rippled like water. I want to see the woman I am going to see!" I said.
The image changed. There was a blond woman with wavy hair standing in front of a mirror. She had a cheerful face. She seemed lighthearted and sweet. She was singing to herself, undoing braids, and brushing her hair. She was wearing a peach colored nightgown. She saw my reflection in her mirror. She turned around. 
"Oh!" she said. "You don't look like my reflection at all."  I grinned at her, a blue lion.
"A blue lion? Now that doesn't make any sense." I turned into a winged purple jaguar cub.
"Aw, come here you cute thing," she said reacing for me. I turned into my Nomad self.
"I am a real person," I said flatly. "You are dreaming."
"Ah!" she gasped, stepping back. "Am I? Of course, I must be."
"Can I come to your world, other person?" she asked. 
I turned into myself, trying to look exactly as I do in waking life. She looked at me and smiled as I reached through the mirror, and she took my hand. I gently pulled her through. It looked like a bubble pane. The image on her mirror faded.
She was wearing light blue jeans, snow boots, a t-shirt, a snow vest, and earmuffs. She looked around the temple and said, "Whoah!"
She looked at me and said, "Do I know you?"
I smiled at her and nodded, turning into a lion man. She slowly reached out to me. I yawned and licked my face.
"Ah!" she pulled back in fear. Then she winked out of sight.
"Maybe not turn into big scary lion man, so quickly, eh?" said Sarnox in a Yiddish accent.
"Well, I feel pretty good about it. It worked on the first try."
"True. Well, you can always try again tomorrow night."

*Dream Running!*
"Hey, you know what? Let's go dream running!" I said.
"Hell yeah," said Sarnox.

We went out to the landing pad. There was a image of a green snake wrapped around a silvery space ship. I was in lion form. I summoned a row of portals, and lined them up. I focused on running through dreams of people I have shared dreams with. We flew up to a wormhole, and began running. I formed the wormholes into a circle, and ran through. Sometimes I was a purple winged jaguar cub, sometimes a lion. Sarnox got on my back, and he and I turned into skeleton horses, and laughed madly. I reared, and he waved a sombrero. We cam back to the temple, and landed on the landing pad, breathing hard. Now, there was a picture of a mage battling a Naga.

"TWell, I feel like I am going to wake up," I stretched and yawned.
"Man, I woke up a long time ago."
"What?"

The dream faded, and I woke.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Start Spreadin' The News*
I was a lion-man. I bounded out of my bedroom, through the wall into the street, where my spaceshp, Future's Hope was waiting there for me. I waltzed up to the ship. A gecko-man in a tux crooned,"Start spreadin' the news!"
I had on a black cape, a black top hat, and a cane. I walked on the beat to the ship. BA-BADA-BA-BA! I tipped my hat, and bowed to the gecko-man, I made balloons and confetti fall on him. "I'm leaving New York!" BA BADA BA BA!
I spun around once, then halfway. I pointed at him. A trap door opened above his head, and gold coins poured out. When the coins stopped, he was wearing a black afro wig, large sunglasses, a deerskin vest with hippie buttons on and black bellbottoms that changed to lavender
"I want to be a part of it!" The gecko stopped singing. A dark slow heavy bass almost subsonic made the entire ship vibrate. Dark. Dirty. Devilish. "DUBSTEP!" I roared. "Dubstep, dubstep, dubstep, my voice echoed. " There was a total 1/4 rest beat, "ROCKS!" a voice snarled. "DUBSTEP ROCKS," said a voice like the Devil, and I saw a screen with the Devil dancing on it. He was running, cartwheeling, somersaulting and flipping to the left. He popped and did breakdacing. And a bassy drumbeat with the slightest hint of a melody dropped. "DUBSTEP RAHKS!" the voice was throaty and deep, someone was throat singing, and "RAHKS" was mixed in with a jaguar's roar.
"I want to be a part of it," sang the gecko, and his voice was mixing into the song. I sat down in the pilot's chair, amazed.
An engertic soulful female's voice that sounded like she must be the lead singer in a hot funk band, sang wordlessly. It sounded gorgeous.
Pretty colored lights under silver moved about the ship.
"Take me to the moon, bitch!" got mixed in, and it sounded like Dave Chappelle's rap character from Half-Baked.

*DJ Mo'o*
The gecko rose out of the floor, all silvery, spinning turntables and bobbing his head. He became full of color. Every time he added a phrase in, he would add a new track to the song, a loop that was based on the rhythym and lilt of the phrase. He was playing a keyboard, and doing this live.
There was the voice of a man who sounded desperate and crazed, "You want to go to the Moon? I'll take you to the fucking MOON!" There were screams and gunshots at the end of this.
I stood up and watched him, transfixed. He was wearing a denim vest, and had a big '70's moustache, aviator mirror sunglasses, and an afro, and smoking a joint like a cigarette. His tail was flicking in beat to the music. He was bright green and white in front. He had three orange spots on his head. I asked him, "Hey, what is your name?" My eye camera zoomed in on his face, then backed up.  The record went, vvVV! and the music stopped. His background was a used books, records, and comics store. He looked like he was in the 90's. He had a little goattee, a little moustache, beatnik hat, a horizontal striped shirt. He lifted his head, and his shirt changed to a denim vest. He said, "I'm DJ Mo'o, bitch!"
Then, the "take me to the moon, bitch" beat dropped with out the vocals. He looked up at me and lip synched, "take me to the moon, bitch!" Then he dropped the heavy beat.
I wondered if we were flying, but I didn't really care.
DJ Hope appeared next to him. She was wearing a pink and white tie-die halter top, a denim vest, a headband with a smiley face on it, and deerskin bellbottoms. What looked like news coverage from the 70's. 

*Tommy Chong* 
A bunch of hippies in San Franciso were in the background. They were listening to someone talk about freedom.  It was Tommy Chong. He was saying the strongest messages for freedom are always in music, but we don't speak about freedom as passionately as we sing about it. "Let's talk about it. I want freedom. I want the freedom to love my fellow man, and not be forced to kill. I want the freedom to peaceably assemble.  Apparently they believe we are going to be violent. Look at all these lovely cops around us. Silently thank them for their presence." He addressed the cops. "I know half of you guys are stoned, right now!  I know you can't take on the job, but, fuck it man. Get really stoned beforehand, or just eat two trays of pot brownies," he laughed. "You'll be stoned for a week! Someone passed him a joint, that looked more like a cigar. "Oh, thank you," he said, and took a hit. Then, he coughed and passed it. Now he had long braids at his side. "Think about it, it helps you deal with the stress of a tough job. You deserve it. I'd rather be arrested by a cop that was stoned, than a cop that was sober. Think about it, a stoned cop is not going to beat the shit out of you. See, we're in America, and I am exercising my right to free speech." You think those Rodney King cops were stoned, man?
If those cops were stoned, "They'd be like, 'Man, that was a fun car chase, but, you know that was a party foul, because you interrupted out doughnut run. I advocate non-violence.  Watch out for sabotuers. These are undercover cops disguised as us, not trying to catch us smoking weed, or anything to do with drugs. They are trying to get us to riot, or to make us look violent. These people will always being wearing masks, so they are easy to point out.  Everyone has cel phones with camera's now right, a lot of digital cameras out there. If you have a digital camera, hold it up. Ok, now I want you to scan the crowd, record and scan the crowd. If you see someone wearing a bandana over their face, just walk up to them, and videotape them. Zoom in on their eyes.  These are sabotuers." One of the cameramen for the event found a sabotuer. He was holding a cut broomstick, and wearing a bright red rag over his face like he bought it that day. He was also wearing a brand new black hat with the logo for The Hornets on it. The cameraman zoomed in on his face which was projected on two screens. Everyone saw the saboteuer look up at the screens. Everyone started laughing, and pointing at the screen. Tommy Chong, said, "What?" and turned. The camera zoomed out on the cop, and the sabotuer pushed his way into the crowd, and ran away. 
"Goddamn. That was hilarious, he laughed, pounding a podium.  Ok, listen, just to be nice, this is what I want everyone to do.  I want you all to, see this cloud, this haze forming above us? I want us all to add to it, right now, just to share. Okay, everyone, I'm Tommy motherfuckin' Chong and I've got something to say! I want you to take a hit of legal cannabis, which it always has been. Because we know any law made regulating cannabis in anyway including throwing people into jail for it, is unconstitutional! Take a hit!"
Everyone in the crowd took a hit. Tommy Chong was handed another impossibly huge joint.
"Now blow it up into the sky as an offering to the gods, who so dearly love to opress and tax us. My name is Tommy Chong, and I've got something to say!"
People began chanting "marijuana" and "cannabis". "You know, 'marijuana' is the Mexican slang for weed, right? But, hey, nothing against Americans for not knowing the difference between two words for the same thing. We were easily decieved by the government. Wouldn't be the last time. Anyway, I just want to thank the great state of California, for returning to the freedom of the Constitution, and legalizing the sale of marijuana, and enjoying of it in public parks!" As he stepped off the stage, there were cops waiting for him at the bottom of the stairs.
People started chanting, "Pigs go home, pigs go home!"
Tommy grabbed the mic, and the cops walked up the stairs. 
"Hey, hey, stop chanting. Listen, if they want to arrest me, we know I didn't break the law here. My lawyers have told me beforehand. If they do this, it's illegal. I advocate peace. The fire department turned hoses on people that were chanting, "Cannabis!"
"I advocate non-violence! Maintain your ground! Get this on camera, everyone! Shoot live if you can!" Cops grabbed Tommy. He walked calmy off the stage, handcuffed.  "Take a legal hit for me, everybody. Some people sadly laughed. There was a lot of confusion. People with cameras rushed to where the fire department was shooting people with the hose. They were tumbling down a hill, getting bruised and knocked around. Cops jumped over a plastic temporary fence, and ran at people that were cowering on the ground, screaming at them to get up. A cop looked like he wanted to kick a woman he was screaming at. Then, he pulled out his taser gun.

*Get Up!*
"Get up, or you will be tased," he growled. A line of cops in black with helmets on in riot gear marched forward. He tasered her. She screamed and rolled on the ground. She started crying, "It hurts, it hurts." 
A woman screamed, "What the hell is wrong with you?" and rushed at the cops. Someone grabbed, and said, "Sh, calm down. We have to be non-violent."
"Get up, or you will be tasered again!"
"I can't get up. Why are you doing this to me?" she was freaking out, writhing on the ground. He tasered her again, and she screamed in pain. As he was electrocuting her, he was screaming at her, "Get up! Get up! Get up, now! Get up, or you will be tasered again!" He laid his finger on the trigger as he said this. A large man, that looked like a Southwest Indian wearing jeans, a tshirt, and a deerskin vest with long salt and pepper hair leapt out from the crowd. As he sailed through the air, he grabbed the woman's hand, then, he grabbed the cops arm, and landed on the ground. The cop got shocked and screamed. He dropped the taser gun. He fell backwards, and reached for his pepper spray. The Indian man leapt upon him roaring like a bear, knocking the cop on his back. The cop sprayed him in the face. He roared like a jaguar, and pummelled the cops in the face. I saw a spirit of a bear, a jaguar, and an eagle in the man.
Three cops rushed at him, and he grabbed them all at the same time, and spun in place. Three cops went flying. A large group of cops circled him. He walked on all fours, and roared like a bear. The cops freaked out, and took a half step back.
"I have no weapons." he said softly. 
He stood up, and showed his hands. "I have no weapons," he said loudly. He had two white feathers in his hair with red tips. "I am the Righteous Eagle, and I have no weapons!"
He threw his head back, and screamed like an eagle. He formed his hands into the shape of talons. The cops were standing far away from him. The Indian lunged forward, sailing through the air. He got hit with a small dart in his left thigh. His leg dropped in mid-air, and  he fell to the ground. 
"They have tranq guns!" He pointed at the dart. "See, I told you! They have tranquilizer guns! Tiny ones you can barely see!" He got hit with three more darts. "Put me to sleep? I'll haunt your fuckin' dreams bitch!"

Wounded Paw in Vietnam
Then, I was watching DJ Hope spinning with this image played on her as if from a film projector. She mixed, "I'll haunt your fuckin' dreams bitch!" into a new beat: drum'n'bass.
The image projected on to hear, was of the same Indian man, with a small group of elite soldiers in Vietnam. They had various kinds of weapons, and a myriad of knives, and a lot of survival tools. There were images of them sneaking into enemy camps, and slitting people's throats in their sleep, after killing the guards or hitting them with poisonous blowdarts. 
The Indian man would remote view an area they were going to go into the night before the went into it, to see the layout of the camp, so the could strategize. There was an image of his astral body floating up out of his body, and floating around an enemy camp. I saw a scened of this Indian man learning andvance remote viewing techniques after being recruited by the government because the government said he was a "natural," He said, "That's because I'm and Indian shaman." They laughed and clapped him on the back, and led him down a hallway. While in Vietnam, the Indian man also learned he could walk into people's dreams. He would induce nightmares in all the men of the enemy camp. He would make them dream of large squadrons of helicopters mowing them down from the sky, and bombing their base.  The next day, they would be paranoid, focused on the sky, and tired from a night of nightmares.  The next night, he would wakewalk, and make people have pleasant dreams, as they snuck into the enemies camp, so they would not get up from sleep. The scene flipped back to the one in the park.

*I will Haunt you Fuckin' Dreams, Bitch!*
The Indian Man stood up drunkenly. He could barely stand. "My name is Wounded Paw!" he slurred. "And I will haunt your fuckin' dreams, bitch!" he screamed. Then he threw back his head and roared like a bear, then collapsed into unconciousness. The cops carried him away.
As he was being poured unconcious into the back of a police car, I saw a live newscast, with a paramedic in the background in the back of an open ambulance. There was an open gurney. The paramedic was arguing with a cop. A firefighter stepped into the background, and argued with the cop. A pretty young female reporter with a tad too much makeup was grinning into the camera, "The alleged terrorist, claims he is part of a cel of terrorists called Wounded Paw. Sources say that he worked with Al-Qaida after a dishonorable discharge from the Army for assaulting a superior officer, where he was trained as elite psychic soldier in the now defunct EyeSky program. Well, apparently his psychic abilities didn't keep him from getting arrested! Huh, what?" she said to the cameraman.

*"Shit."*
The camera zoomed in on the fire chief talking to the cop. Another cop showed up. They handcuffed the paramedic, then the first fireman. The fire chief started yell, and a cop pulled out his taser gun and pointed it at the fire chief. A voice yelled "Hey!" and the camera went crazy. The cameraman said, "Oof! OW!"
The reporter, said, "shit."
"Don't you know it's against the law to film officers in the act of an arrest son?" said the cop sitting on the cameraman. 
"What the hell? I have freedom of the press!"
"You sound like a terrorist to me son!"
"You are under arrest!" the cop pulled out his handcuffs. "But-"
"You have the right to remain silent!"
The man grabbed the camera, and spun it toward his face, then tilted it up at the cop. The cop said, "Hey!" and kicked the camera, destroying it.
*
The Terrorist*
The scene changed to a courtroom.
A judge was reading off a list of crimes. "Attempted murder with a deadly weapon, Colluding with terrorists, treason, inciting a riot, assaulting a police officer, criminal trespass in the third degree, drug posession, drug paraphenalia posesssion. Your house was full of a huge cache of weapons." The judge lifted his head from the page. "Why the hell did you do this?" he asked.
"Because it was my destiny," said Wounded Paw stoically. "Sixty years."
Then the scene changed to Wounded Paw in prison. He wound terrorize the cops in his dreams that took him down. He would change into a bear, then hit the cop with a blowdart gun. After they collapsed all kinds North American animals would trample over the paralyzed man. The cops began advocating for his release some years later. After twenty years, Wounded Paw was set free. He went up into the mountains, built a cabin and lived by himself for the rest of his life. He focused his dreams on communing with spirits.  Sometimes hikers would come by, and he would tell them stories about his life. He didn't care if they believed him or not.
"Dude," one boy said, "I think what that guy said was true."
"I know."

"Then, "I know" was mixed into the song.

Holy shit! I don't believe I just saw a dubstep drum'n'bass movie played over a silvery DJ, the artificial intelligence of my spaceship which is some kind of inorganic being spinning music in my dream! What the hell?


*Disco Lion*
I stood there in utter shock. Club lights spun around, and a soulful woman's voice from Motown sang, 'Move your body to the music!"
I changed into disco lion, and danced all over the floor. The DJ's were battling! One mixed in a disco clip, and the other mixed in a funk clip.
I did popping and breaking on the floor. The window screen showed the Moon.

My ship came out through a black and white swirling portal, and landed on the moon. Little pink fairies floated over to the ship, and blessed it. Pink magic dripped out of their wands like glitter, and the giggled. They flitted away, and I stepped out of the ship. I was a lion-man in a yellow velvet tracksuit. I had a red afro, cherry red, and was wearing big sunglassed. I had a white tie dye rainbow headband on. I lifted my sunglasses, and grinned at Raven. She began creating a portal. "Hi Raven," I said.

"Oh, I thought we were meeting at the temple." she said and stopped.
"Oh, were we? I forgot."
"Nomad? You okay?" she looked at me, concerned.
I held my head. "What just happened? I feel strange. My head." I collapsed.

*Body Talks*
I felt myself being carried. I was too weak to open my eyes. I could hear voices. A voice that sounded like Selene, Raven, and Basara was carrying me, I sensed. I fell asleep.
I woke up, but, I was still too tired to open my eyes. I felt my body floating and vibrating. I opened my eyes, for a second, and I was lying in the Glen of Healing. Basara was walking around, playing his green candy guitar softly, a purple cat with red vinyl.
Music was coming out of Raven. I heard her say something about "off the Macross soundtrack." Selene had her eyes closed, and her arms lifted so she was in a Y shape. Grey and white healing energy came out of her into me.
I closed my eyes again.
I felt the Frost Giant lift me up, and lay me down in his cave. My dream body got up from my astral body. I looked at my astral body.
"What's wrong? What happened?" I asked the Frost Giant.
"Well, the problem is your mind just got blown. Every time your mind expands, it's like a creature with an exoskeleton growing and molting. You must break through the old you to grow into the new you, Centipede Poison. You astral body is exhausted and is recuperating."
"What's the difference?"
"Well, it's like the difference between mind and body, or soul and spirit, but these are gross oversimplification in terms."
"Why is my astral body there, and my dream body here?"
"You astral body is more energetic, more physical in a sense, like physical light. And more prone to these energy attacks, and energy parasites. Your dream body is closer to the core of your being, closer to being the Real You, at your absolute core."
I looked at my dream body. I was purple light, with a glowing white orb at the center of my body behind my navel. "What's that?" I asked.
"That is your pure energy, that is you in your purest form, a being of pure energy."
"Can I leave my dream body, and just be that?"
"You will, in time. But, now is not the time for that. You are exhausted. Do it when your astral body is awake."
"I still don't understand the difference... I mean, what about dimensions?"
He chuckled, "How does a sphere explain the third dimension to a square? All the square sees is a dot that becomes a long line, then shorter line, then finally a dot that disappears. He can't really perceive the second dimension without perceiving the third. The square can look at a reflection of himself, and he would just see a line. The sphere would see the square, see inside the square. The sphere would know it was a sphere. Explaining this is a great task for the sphere, Sphere."
"How do I heal my astral body?"
"Just rest." he said. "You suffer because of fear. You are afraid none of this is real. You are afraid people will think you have some huge ego. You are afraid its impossible to have a dream this long. Blah blah blah. All that fear is wasted energy, and it's wearing you out. Think without limits, Nomad. That will be the rest you need."
*
Dream Emotion*
I changed into a giant centipede rising to the ceiling of the cave. "Why did you call me Centipede Poison?" I roared at the Frost Giant. He lifted a torch off the wall, casting a shadow on the opposite wall. I screamed in horror and delight (Dream Emotion.) I crawled through the air and out of the cave, and into the air.  I screamed like a bashee and a nightmare, and grew batwings. I flew up into a black and white swirling portal. In the wormhole I changed into a cute green snake with a little dragon head. I had tiny black batwings. I saw children floating through the portal with teddy bears and dolls. I saw other dreamers, adults floating through the wormhole asleep. I also saw those weird hairy body part things. They always gave me the creeps.
I landed on the landing pad. There was a picture of two winged dragon's surrounding a bear's head which was roaring. I changed into Juargawn, and called like an eagle, then walked into the Temple.
"Oh, there you are!" said Raven. "Where were you?"
"I don't remember."
"You got up out of your astral body, and said some things to me, then went back to sleep in your astral body. It was weird."
"I don't remember that. I feel strange." I said.
"Hey, let's do healing on each other." 
"Okay," I said. We sat down on the constellation circle on the floor. We played music, and golden energy flowed out of us. I closed my eyes.
A series of dream snippets came flooding back to me.

_Flashback 1_
_In the first one, Raven and I were two little kids playing in a field of wildflowers. I was chasing a white rabbit. Raven told me to stop chasing it, and maybe it would come to us. She picked a lavendar daisy looking flower. "Maybe it will like to eat this!"She kneeled down in the grass, and the rabbit hopped up to her, and nibbled at the flower. 
"How did you know it would like that?" I asked amazed.
"I don't know!" she whispered. The rabbit changed into a pink rabbit with wings. It flew up into the air, and circled around. Raven gasped, "Oh!" "This must be a dream!" she said, standing. She chased the rabbit around, laughing. I found a butterfly. I picked a flower it liked, and it landed on the flower, and drank it. I was looking intently at its wings.

"Hey, Nomad," she called. "Come here!" I set the flower gently down on a log.  Raven was scrambling into a hole in the ground. "The rabbit went down here! I saw it go down, and it was flying underground! It changed back to white, but it still has wings. I saw it just a second ago. We have to follow it!"
I got scared and grabbed her ankle. I don't know if I wanted to keep her out of the hole or if I wanted to hold on to her if she went through. She crawled through, and we went through a wormhole. Raven had a stuffed teddy bear, and a light blue nightgown with a carebear on it. She was tumbling through in a cartwheel position, going very slowly. I swam after her. "Raven, wait up!"  I said.
We tumbled into darkness. There were floating things. We landed on a checkered floor. Peter Pan appeared before us. Then, he changed into a green Pan. "I am Pan!" He bowed, then said, "Welcome to Neverwonderland!"
He changed into the Jolly Green giant and laughed madly. Then he started dancing, and rays came out from him. It was Gawn. Thinks like caterpillars, and other creatures floated at us. We went into a trance and ate some of them. Gawn grabbed his stomach and laughed. We shook our heads and snapped out of it.
"What just happened?" Raven said.
"I'm scared," I told her. We looked at each other and held hands.
"Let's just wake up," she said.
We nodded, and winked out of sight.
We were lying in the field of wildflowers. 
"Wow that was a weird dream!" I said.
The pink rabbit flew by.
"Look!" Raven said.
"Oh, we're still in a dream!" I said.
"Yeah!" and we woke up.

Flashback #2
Raven and I were little girls on the frontier in about 300 years ago. We were walking though a meadow picking wildflowers. "Daddy shot a bear today," she said.
"Are you going to eat him?" I asked.
"I don't know. I like bears," she said.
"Is this a dream?" I asked.
"Yes."
"Why do we always have dreams like this?"
"We are remembering past lives."
"Oh," I said, "and ran up to meet her pace."

Flashback #3 Raven and I were two winged snakes slithering through Eden. We crawled up the tree of life, and ate its fruit. We wrapped ourselves around it, and stared into each others' eyes. Our eyes became portals. I saw Gawn laughing and dancing with his background as the stars in her eyes.

Flashback #4 I was a little boy in a meadow with Raven, the Glen of Healing. We were about seven or eight.
"I can't have dreams with you anymore," I said.
"Why not?" Raven looked like she was about to cry.
"Because, my mom said you're not real."
"But, I am real! I am a real person!" she stamped her foot.
"No, you're not, you're imaginary," I said sadly.
"No I am not imaginary! I am your sister!" she reached down and grabbed a handful of dirt, and threw it in my face. It stung.
"How's that for real?" she asked angrily.
"I just made it up. I made all this up. I made you up to. So, I am sorry, imaginary friend. I have to say goodbye to you, and grow up. When I say goodbye to you, you are just going to be a part of me."
"No I won't! I am going to be me still!" She sat down on a rock and cried. 
I wanted to hug her, but I felt stupid for hugging an imaginary friend. I opened a mirror portal. 
"Don't you leave buster!" she stood and shook her fist. I turned away and looked at the portal. The portal seemed sad. Selene was the frame of the mirror. She was grey, and had little wings and a cute small face at the top.
"I'm a real person!" shouted Raven. "You better not forget about me. I am going to find you one day, and I am going to make you remember. You'll see."
I turned and looked at her one last time, trying to remember what she looked like. "Goodbye imaginary friend," I said.
"If you're going to go, then leave already!" said Raven and pushed me through the portal. I fell into an attic. 
"That was a weird dream!" I said. Then I found my sleeping body, and crawled into bed. I woke up and started crying. "None of that was real," I said, but the words were not comforting.  I cried myself to sleep.
_
I opened my eyes. "Feel better?" Raven smiled. I realized she had none of the flashbacks like I did.
"Yeah," I sighed.
"Good," she smiled. "What was I supposed to do?"
"I don't remember. It's like, with our dream bodies, we can't remember as much, but we are more powerful, or something? I don't get it.
Raven mumbled something about Morrigan, MoSh, and Allison, then opened a portal and stepped through.
"Whoah," said Sarnox.
"Oh, did you see that?"
"Dude, the images were floating above your head as you guys were doing that."
"Whoah!" 
"Whoah is right."
*
Summoning Pan*
"Man, what was I going to do?"
"Summon Dannon Oneironaut." 
"Oh, right, thanks."
Some worshippers ran up with a basket of fruit, but I waved them away and told them to enjoy it themselves, and they ate it greedily.
I walked to the dragon mirror.
I was a lion in a red robe wielding a scepter with a cheesy plastic crown spraypainted gold.
I changed my clothes to black. I changed the scepter into a staff. Black stripes grew threw my mane.
"Mirror, mirror, on the wall, show me..." I said rippling the mirror with my ebony staff, "Dannon Oneironaut!"
A blue faun was arranging some things on a shelf. His back was to me. He turned to me. He looked at me, and was startled for a second, then he peered at me. I changed into a faun with green, red, and brown hair. I mirrored him. He grabbed his chin and stroked it. I did the same.  He leaned it at me. I did the same. He stuck his tongue out at me. I danced around madly, saying, "you are dreaming! you are dreaming!"
He waved at me dismissively. "I knew that already. Who are you and why are you in my mirror?"
"I just wanted to say, hi, Dannon Oneironaut."
"What? Who?"
"I don't know what else to call you."
"Oh, you are Waking Nomad!" he said, "from the forums."
"Right!" I grinned.
"I'm coming over," he said, and stepped through the mirror.
"Cool!" I said.
He looked around the Temple.
"What is this crazy place? Are we in South America?"
"No, it's my temple on the Moon."
"Cool. What?"
"Well, I am a false god, the god of Nothing."
Worhsippers appeared and started chanting "Dannon! Dannon! Dannon!" and bowing. They offered him a platter of grapes. He ate a couple and laughed. "This is ridiculous."
"Thanks!" I said. "So, do you think you can summon Wampuss?" I asked.
"Sure," he said.
"So, you two have been sharing dreams this whole time?"
"Of course," he said.
We both laughed. He created a mirror. There was an image of a pale grey cat woman chasing a ghost butterfly through a graveyard on a hill at night. The moon was full in the background, making clouds softly glow. A bat flitted by, and she hissed at it. "Wampuss!" shouted Dannon into the mirror, and it rippled. Wampuss looked up at the mirror. She bounded up to the mirror like a cat, and batted at it.
"This is a dream," said Dannon.
"Oh, right!" said Wampuss. Then, she changed into a pretty woman in her early twenties. She smiled at Dannon. He put out a blue hand, and reached through the mirror and took it. I was in faun form also still. She looked at me, surprises. I bowed to her. "You can see how I may have got confused, m'lady."
She was wearing a Renaissance dress, and Dannon and I looked like devils in Renaissance clothes. I made the scene change to a ballroom, and violinists played for a second. Everything changed back, and little pink fairies flitted away from Wampuss. "Oh!" she said. I laughed. 
"This is..." said Dannon.
"Juargawn, god of Nothing," I grinned.
Wampuss was too stunned to get the joke.
Wampuss looked at Sarnox. 
"My apologies. This is Sarnox, High Priest of Nothing," I said. He bowed with a flourish, and she giggled. Let's go outside.
We stepped out on to the launch pad. There was a picture of a food chain on it. In  a circle. The earth, a leaf, an herbivore, a carnivore. There were arrows between each, and all also had arrows pointing to the earth. The sun was in the center. 
They had small flying machines, helicopters that went straight up and down, and were held in place by ropes. There was a man pedaling to make the rotors go. Another man was carving the face of my statue. They also had large helicopters flying through the sky. They were erecting great pillars on the sides of the walkway.
"What's that?" said Dannon. 
"My worshippers, DC's obviously. They keep building stuff."
"Interesting," he said. 
"Exactly."
"Hey, Dannon," said Wampuss, " I feel like I am going to wake up," she said grabbing his arm.
"Ok, dear," he said and patted her arm.
"But, I want to stay here, with you!" she said, and faded away.
He sighed softly.
"Well, I am going to go back into my dream," he said.
We walked back inside. He walked to the mirror, and turned toward me, and waved.
"Thanks for visiting!" I said and waved.
He smiled at me. His smiled seemed lighthearted and cheeful, yet melancholy.
He stepped into the mirror.

*The Hot Chick*
I stood looking at the silver surface.
"You were going to summon a hot chick, Lord Jurgawn," said Sarnox, a cartoon dog wagging his tail.
"Oh, right," I said. "Thanks! Hey, you don't have to transform into a dog. You're not my pet. We're equals."
"I know," he said, "What's wrong with dogs? I like dogs. Maybe if I'm a dog, I won't scare her if she sees me in the background again."
"Oh right. Hey, what were you last time?"
He changed into wraith form. I slapped my forehead. He grinned sheepishly and turned into a dog. I looked at the mirror, and waved at it. I was a lion-man, in a black cape, grinning. I waved a black scepter over the mirror, and it rippled. 
A cute young woman was putting things away in boxes. She stood up and wiped her forehead with the back of her wrist. "Aloha," I said.
She looked at me. "Hey, what are you doing in my mirror?" she said. I smiled at her and turned into a cute purple jaguar cub with wings. I acted like I was going to pounce at her, then I laid on my back. She reached through the mirror, and said, "Aw, hey cutie, come here." She grabbed me, then I ran away. She held on to my tail, and was pulled through the mirror. 
"Hello, little kitty." She crouched down and pet me. "What's your name."
"Jurgawn, lord of nothing," I mewed. "I mean Juargawn."
"Juargawn?" that's a cute name. Sarnox ran up to her. He dropped a stick that was in his mouth, and barked playfully. 
"And what's your name, puppy?" she asked Sarnox.
"Sarnox!" he said telepathically. "Sarnox? That's a funny name for a dog. It sounds like a video game character, an alien or wizard or something." She picked up the stick and threw it. I heard him stifle a telepathic laugh.
She rubbed my stomach, and I batted at her hands playfully. "Hey, don't be a feisty kitty!" she said.  
"I'm purple jaugar cub." I said.
"Yes, you are," she smiled sweetly. Sarnox started giggling.
"And look, I have wings," I said, standing up, and showing her my wings. 
"Why yes, you do, little tiger."
"Look I can fly." I took off flying in circles around her head. "I'm flying!"
"Yes, you are!"
Sarnox burst out laughing.
"Why is your dog laughing?" she said.
"Because this is a dream, silly!"
I turned into a pink winged lion cub, then a pink winged bunny, and landed.
"So it is!" she said. She picked me up, and pet me.
"What a cute dream bunny you are!"
"I'm not a bunny! I'm a real person!" I changed into myself, as accurately as I could make my physical appearance. She was holding my hand and petting my head.
"Oh!" she said.
"I am too," said Sarnox, and changed into his druid form.
"This is all very interesting, and all, but I think this is too much for me to handle. I don't get it. She backed up to the mirror.
"No, wait, don't be scared. This is all just a dream."
"That doesn't make sense. How are you talking to me?"
"We are talking in a dream."
"But, if you're real, then how can this be a dream? We can only talk in reality. See? This doesn't make sense. I am going to back through that mirror now into a real dream. I don't know what the hell this is, but it's freaking me the fuck out, man."
Aw, no wait! Here, take this with you." I summoned a white hibiscus, and gave it to her.
She looked down at it, and smiled. "It's beautiful." She calmed down.
"But, I really should go." 
"Okay," I said. "I'll see you again."
"Yeah," she smiled.
She walked through the mirror. She still had the flower on the other side. Her jaw dropped and she looked at me. I smiled and waved, and her image disappeared.
Sarnox and I walked outside, quietly.

*Epilogue*
We sat on the landing pad. This time it was a map of the stars. The constellations were drawn around it. We sat down on the edge. The worshippers were telling stories by firelight, wearing jaguar skins.  Some people were weaving baskets, others were weaving cloth.
We looked up at the stars. Lonewolf ran through the sky, and picked up Cancer and ate it.
"You know, Sarnox. I never thought dreams could be like this."
"I know." 
I had this dream emotion of awe, and joy like I wanted to cry. 
I looked up at the stars, and winked out of sight.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> ... truly breathtaking...



I am looking forward to sharing more dreams with you!





> A Stranger in the Biodome...so cool that you were able to set up the beacon!  I bet that piece of paper helped the person to remember their dream and the word they read.  Thanks so much for sharing your dreams and helping to guide others!



Thank you, darknightedlady. I know you don't post your dreams very often, but they are so magical and beautiful. I hope to read more.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Love the Tick.  I'm surprised I haven't carve my name into the moon with a giant laser yet.
> 
> But other dimension or no, you're still missing the point.  You got played in that dream, whether it was a real person of just a regular DC.  There was no mention of you taking damage in that dream, no mention of wounds until you got suckered into looking for wounds.



The reason I ask is because the one dream I remember battling you, you looked like the giant building in the intro to the show.

Then, afterwards, we were like two gargoyles, in that coffeeshop they hang out at.

----------


## Man of Shred

You must capture my dreambody and put it back in my astral body. He is like a child running around blindly. he may get lost, and worse, never merge again. My recall could be fucked for good.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You must capture my dreambody and put it back in my astral body. He is like a child running around blindly. he may get lost, and worse, never merge again. My recall could be fucked for good.



You recall is increasing. I don't think you need to worry.  The Frost Giant was unconcerned, so I think you'll be fine.  My theory is when we are pure dream body, we are in a state that is harder to recall, almost like spirit separate from mind.  

I am sure your doubles will merge when its time. Raven and I both separated like that also. It's very strange.

----------


## Raven Knight

> You must capture my dreambody and put it back in my astral body. He is like a child running around blindly. he may get lost, and worse, never merge again. My recall could be fucked for good.



From what I read in Nomad's dreams my dream body separated from my astral body, too.  Last night, when separate, I remembered only my WILD.  The Crystal Golem said my dream and astral bodies would be reunited soon.  ::D:  That should fix the recall problem.  Should work for you, too.  ::D:  Besides, the last time I saw your dream body he had Q with him.  Even if Q doesn't stay as your spirit guide, he won't let your dream self get lost.  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have a dream from yesterday, that I haven't had the time to finish writing yet, in which I created a paradox.

Then, last night was a long dream, that I still have a lot left to write. 

I may start doing these with voice.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was sitting on my throne in the Temple of Nothing, a lion-man, twirling my tail.  "I was supposed to do something... What was it?" I asked Sarnox, my High Priest.
"Something about a paradox," he said.
"The worshippers outside were chanting, "Juargawn, Juargawn, Juargawn." They were making a big racket.  I walked to the entrance. The chanting stopped. That's strange. I stepped outside with Sarnox.
The worshippers were being lifted up beams of light into silvery spaceships. They were being abducted by aliens. 
"Juargawn, help us!" they cried. My eyes bugged out.

missing time

*Alien Agenda*

I was seated back on my throne. A grey alien stood in front of me. "Pardon for the intrusion, god of Nothing, but we are doing simple experiments on these dream characters of yours. We are researching the true nature of these creatures. Apparently they do have a form of sentience. We are trying to understand the nature of the sentience, and the nature of these creature's energy. They do create, and live, yet are created, apparently, or what I am thinking is they are shapeshifters, like you are but have somehow a kind of hive mind. These are just theories. So, please allow us to continue our experiments. These dream character creatures will not be harmed. They are perfectly safe. We are simply scanning their energy, and seeing how they respond to various stimuli."

He showed an image of a worshiper in an energy cage, being scanned. Images appeared in front of the worshipper, such as food, poop, a naked woman, a sword, stone axe, a wheel, a saber-toothed tiger. Greys were taking notes on his reactions telepathically.

"I am sure this is also of interest to you. Therefore, please allow us to continue our experiments."

He waited. "Um, okay."

"And good luck with your paradox," he chuckled, then winked out of sight with a flash.

"That was weird!" I said.
"I know!" said Sarnox.
"Do you think that they are going to be okay?" I asked.
" I don't know... "said Sarnox.
"I would like to see the results of their experiments, but what if they have a form of sentience? Is it wrong? I am so confused."
"Let's not worry about that right now."
"Right, I have to create a paradox. It's my destiny," I said grimly.

*The Paradox*
I walked to the mirror, a lion man wearing a long black cape, wielding a black wooden staff. Dark purple flame poured from my eyes. I waved my staff over the mirror. Chronos appeared in the mirror. He looked like Mr. Gone from The Maxx.
"Hello boy," he said.
I was afraid, but I didn't show it. I growled.
"I already know what you are going to do. And I am going to help you do it."
I nodded.
A pale arm came out of the mirror and grabbed me by the scruff of my neck, and pulled me through.
I was in outer space.
Chronos turned me inside out.  I screamed in agony, and bewilderment.  He turned me into a white lemniscate glowing softly white, with little colored orbs glowing through me. I felt Sarnox's presence there, observing quietly.
I moved my consciousness, a little white orb, to the center of the lemniscate.
"That's it," said Chronos. "Right there. Stay right there." I felt another colored orb collide with me, and I was in the womb with my unborn self. I was a little wizard floating in the amniotic fluid.
"You are dreaming," I whispered to my unborn self, and my baby self kicked.
I was a dark wizard, I looked like Chronos.  I saw myself as an 18 month old in a crib. My baby self looked at me curiously.  My baby self took a nap. I went into my baby self's dream. He was crawling around on the ground, looking at things. I lifted him up into the air. He started floating around. He smiled, and went: AA!
I saw myself again, as a three year old. There was a demon riding me on my shoulders as I ran around the house crying. "Begone, demon!" I shouted at the demon, and hit it with lightning from a dark purple trident. It dissipated. My toddler self collapsed on the floor. My mother picked me up, and carried my toddler self to bed.
I did a magical spell of healing on my toddler self. Grass grew under him, and his dream body was lifted a flew inches off the bed. Golden energy flowed into him, and black worms squiggled out which were eaten by big bufo toads. My toddler self was full of golden energy, and floated up into the air, looked at me, smiled, and floated away.
I walked with my boy self in a dream. We were in a field of wildflowers. My boy self picked a flower and smelled it. "No scent," he said disappointingly.
"Do you know," I said, "this is a dream?"
I made a giant lavender daisy grow up from the ground, 20 feet high, and bend its face toward him. He grabbed it and smelled it.
"It smells like honey!" he said.
The flower straightened up, and flung him off into the sky. "I like dreams!" he said.
He turned and waved goodbye.
I was in the woods with my teenage self in a dream. He looked like a lanky teenage boy, in a t-shirt and jeans enrwreathed in a green flaming aura. Red flames poured out of his eyes and nostrils. "Come here, demon!" he roared at me, and red and black flames poured out of his mouth. His voice sounded like a thousand dragons. I was a purple and black saber-toothed tiger. "I am not a demon. I am you from the future!" I said, bounding at him. I leapt to pounce on him, and he blasted me with red astral fire. It hit me in the chest, and I lost my balance. I winced in pain. I fell on him. I stood up on him, and looked him in the eyes. Green flame poured out of my eyes, and mixed with his red flame.
"That's it. You're beginning to learn."
His forearms turned into tree trunks growing impossibly fast, and he pushed me off of him. I went sailing through the air. I fell and rolled on the ground. He was rushing at me, with his left fist cocked back, a red astral flame glowing around it. RAAA!
I grew wings, and leapt up into the air, flying behind him. 
"Come back here!" he turned, and shot a grappling hook out of his hand at me. I knocked away with my paw. I winked out of sight.

I entered the dream of myself in my early twenties. My young adult self was battling a creature that looked like a giant bat-demon, in black and violet in a place that was glowingly beautiful.  He had two DC children that he was protecting.  He rolled around, shooting blasts of astral energy at it. It knocked over things as it walked toward my younger self. "You fool!" the demon roared. "Don't you know who I am!" I then realized it was Koomo, my spirit guide.
My younger self stopped. He meditated, and a hemisphere of blue energy came out from his center, and pushed Koomo. "RAA!" Koomo sounded frustrated and angry. He winked out of sight. I walked to him, and put my hand on his shoulder. He flinched, and looked at me.
"A dark wizard!" he said. He backed up. "Are you evil? I hope not, because if you are I am going to have to kick your ass." A Southern Cross constellation was glowing on his chest.
"No, I am not evil. I am you from the future."
"That's impossible, you lying son-of-bitch! You are a demon!"
He blasted me with red energy. I put my hands out at my sides, arms outstretched and closed my eyes. I had the Southern Cross constellation on me. One star at each point. 
"Blasphemer!" he shouted, and intensified his blast. The energy flowed over me, and wrapped itself around me.
My younger self stopped, exhausted, breathing heavily. The stars moved back, and formed on my chest.
I walked to him, and looked him in the face.
"Now do you believe?" I asked.
"Maybe," he said quietly.

I placed my hands on his shoulders. I closed my eyes, and bowed my head. I spoke to him telepathically as lavender energy flowed between us. I showed him so many things that he made himself forget... playing with Raven, MoSh, and Selene in dreams, becoming a secret heretic, and learning advanced dream skills.
We opened our eyes and looked at each other.
"What was that?" he said.
"You already know," I said. "Come, there is something I want to show you." I created a portal, swirling black and white.
"What's that?" he said doubtfully.
"A portal. I am going to take you into my dream."
My young self couldn't contain his curiosity, and he stepped through. 

missing time

We were sitting on the landing pad of the Temple. The picture was of a man fighting a snake, then an angel fighting a demon. It was night. My young self looked up at the night sky. The stars moved and swirled.
"Where are we?" he whispered. "South America?"
"No, we're on the Moon."
"Really?"
"Yes, this is a dreamscape that you created, or that you will create, a world of pure thought."
"No."
"Yes, and look, even now, the Earth rises over the horizon." 
We watched the earth rise.
My younger self said, "Whoah," and winked out of sight.

*The Lady in the Mirror*
I walked back into the Temple, in lion-man form. I was exhausted. Sarnox asked, "You alright, brother?"
"Yeah, I just have one thing more to do." 
I summoned my didjeridoo. I turned into a black and purple lion. 
I walked to the mirror, sat down and played in front of it. The mirror rippled. A woman was looking at heself in the mirror. "Oh!" she exclaimed. "Who are you?"
"I am the lion that plays didjeridoos, of course," I said.
I played for awhile. I closed my eyes, but I could feel her watching me. I turned into my physical self. I stopped playing.
"I like that," she said. "It sounded nice. Like, I felt relaxed. It was soothing."
"Do you know this is a dream?" I asked.
"Yeah," she smiled. Her image faded.
Sarnox leaned on his staff and smiled wistfully.
"I am going to wake up," I said.
He looked at me, and said, "I know."
He waved as I faded away.

----------


## beachgirl

i record all my dreams on an iphone recorder first. then write them down. i am amazed at how much detail i get that i forget later. you on the other hand have a memory like i could only dream about...

still... maybe there is more...

~~~
bg~~~

----------


## Baron Samedi

> i record all my dreams on an iphone recorder first. then write them down. i am amazed at how much detail i get that i forget later. you on the other hand have a memory like i could only dream about...
> 
> still... maybe there is more...
> 
> ~~~
> bg~~~



Then, dream about having a better memory. Haha. In a dream, write on a piece of paper your dreams with invisible ink.

----------


## beachgirl

i've tried writing things down in dreams... it seems to take me away from lucidity.

so i guess i have to dream about staying lucid while writing things down.

plus... i can never read what i write, either... the handwriting s#^%s!

about having a better memory... i like that. do you do that... or did you?

cuz if you did... well then i am going to!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> i've tried writing things down in dreams... it seems to take me away from lucidity.
> 
> so i guess i have to dream about staying lucid while writing things down.
> 
> plus... i can never read what i write, either... the handwriting s#^%s!
> 
> about having a better memory... i like that. do you do that... or did you?
> 
> cuz if you did... well then i am going to!



No, I haven't done that. It's just an idea. I am suggesting using invisible ink, because it is hard to read in dreams. The theory is the left brain is relaxing while we dream.  

I do Trance Recall.

----------


## Baron Samedi

My dreams are getting so long, that I have decided to record them as audio. I will write them down later as I have time.

----------


## Raven Knight

> My dreams are getting so long, that I have decided to record them as audio. I will write them down later as I have time.
> 
> I made a couple mistakes. Don Juan was wearing leather boots, but I said blue jeans twice.



Um... that link doesn't go anywhere...  ::?:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Um... that link doesn't go anywhere...



yeah what gives?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> yeah what gives?



I tried to upload it to youtube, but it didn't work. I tried myspace, but it sounds like shit.

----------


## beachgirl

nonetheless, your memory is impressive. 
what is trance recall?
warmly,
bg~~~
ps i like the idea of invisible ink. 
when i try to write it's like dragging a sledghammer through tar. (sort of... )
and then all i get are circular scribbles.
invisible ink has got to be a better way to go!

ps...

Your dream... the Paradox... Incredible...
coming in as a Lemiscate (or plural) !!! with the glowing white orb, 
colliding with a colored orb! .... you from a slightly later moment in time, colliding with your unborn/firstborn beingness? and then meeting later copies of yourself!!!

i've had the experience of my lemniscates... surrounding my heartfield and body.... energetic leylines... and have seen the orbs. like little speedballs.  the ones i have seen, they can travel. and rest also in the center.
i have never heard any one else talk about them before in dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*The Third Gate of Dreaming*

*"I'm Fine, Just take me to the Moon!"*
I floated up out of bed. I was a ghost-like jaguar. I felt very strange, like I was in a trance. I floated through my wall, and out into the street. My silvery spaceship, Future's Hope, was waiting there for me. A hole opened in the ship, I floated in and sat down. I changed into a lion man wearing a black cape, a small black crown, holding a black scepter. A purple flame poured out from my eyes. I grimaced madly, and a purple glow emanated from behind my teeth.
"Uh, Nomad? Are you okay? You seem... A little strange."
"I'm fine, just take me to the Moon!"
I slammed my scepter into the floor, and pulled it back. BVVV! We went into hyperspace. My ship played soothing meditation music as we flew through the wormhole.  My windowscreen came up. I saw the image of a jungle form before me. I flew over the top of it to a zigguarat. There was a clearing in front of it.  There were people there constructing a large statue, about 8 stories high, of a jaguar man. I landed on the landing pad. It was a circle. On the outside circle of the landing pad  was a picture of a jaguar fighting a snake. In the center of the sculpture, was a man with his tongue hanging out holding a stick with a small bird's skull on it with feathers. There was a baby on the ground beneath him.

*"Um, dude?"*
I walked slowly into the temple, as if in a trance. My cape floated out behind me in an unseen wind. 
"Welcome, Juargawn, Lord of Nothing. Um, dude, are you okay?" said Sarnox.
"I'm fine!" I snarled as my irises glowed red. "Bring me my mirror!"  I walked to the center of the temple floor.  I stepped on to the center of the constellation map. Moonlight poured down on to me from a hole in the ceiling.
Sarnox telekinetically floated my mirror to me. I changed my scepter into a black staff, and waved it over the surface of the mirror. My reflection went away, and it became neutral. I waved it again. The mirror rippled, and I saw an image of myself sleeping in my bed. There was another figure stooping over my sleeping self. I felt like this figure was neutral, but I had to see what it was doing, so I stepped through the mirror. It felt like a bubble pane.
I was in my room. My appearance was now that of my physical self. I looked at the person stooping over my body. He turned to me. For a second, I thought it was a creepy ghost. Then, I realized it was because of my fear. I shook my head, and looked at him with true eyesight. 
He smiled, "Hello, self."
"Who are you?"
"I am your astral self, but you already know that."
"Well, why did you come here?"

*"Hello, Self."*"Well, I floated up out of my body, and I was flying around. I was curious to see what would happen if I came back here, and just looked at myself, so here I am."
"That's interesting. You are my astral body, and I am my dream body."
"We just passed through The Third Gate of Dreaming," we said in unison.
I felt like Sarnox was watching, and invisible presence. At the moment we spoke, don Juan appeared. He was a dark skinned Indian man, with long black and white hair. No shirt, and a denim vest on. He was wearing blue jeans, cowboy boots, and had a dreamcatcher around his neck. He was wearing something on his head like headband. he was wearing a wide leather belt, with a big silver belt buckle with turqoise on it.
"Well, you have done it, Nagual. Now what are you going to do?"
"I don't really know. This is all really confusing."
"Oh, stop being so confused. You have already done this before, many times. Only now, you are aware," he chuckled. "You are perceiving two perceptions at the same time. Are you confused? Are you disoriented? No, you are not. It's just hard for waking, concious lucid mind to handle right now. Oh, you do this all the time. So do so many people all over the world," he laughed.
"Okay, now what am I supposed of the world."
"Oh, you need to use the your gift for the greatness of the world," he said theatrically. "Do whatever you want," he said seriously. "What is good? What is evil? Do you really know? You need to stop doing nothing, and start doing nothing. You are like a silly little child playing with a non-poisonous snake. So, what do you have to say for yourself, you silly child?"
"What am I supposed to say?"
"Say, anything you want," he said and disappeared.

"Well, that was strange!" I said.
"Oh, no it wasn't. It was, but it wasn't. We're already used to this by now," my astral self said.
"I say that because that's just a way for me to deal with it."
"With what?"
"The fear. It's not really that. I don't know how to describe it. It's a dream emotion."
"Yes, I know of those," he said. "Let's go fly up to a mountain!"
"Okay!" I said.
We flew up to a tropical mountain, and sat down on a flat rock near the peak.
"It's daytime," he said. 
Then, I saw the day. "I know," I said. Then, I saw day and night at the same time.
"We are seeing two perceptions at the same time," he said.
"It's strange."
"No, it's not. We've been doing this for thousands of years."
"I know. Let's return to our sleeping body."
"Okay," my astral self said. We held hands, and flew through the air, and as the dream faded.

----------


## Majinaki

> A Stranger in the Biodome...so cool that you were able to set up the beacon!  I bet that piece of paper helped the person to remember their dream and the word they read.  Thanks so much for sharing your dreams and helping to guide others!



Oh, it _helped_ alright.

Nomad..
I'll talk to you when im better... your knowledge is too much for me to think about right now.. still working on lucids..

----------


## ebullere

Wow. Your dreams are epic, man.

----------


## RythmicSabertooth

Audio would be so sick....TRUST me everyone wants audio!  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow. Your dreams are epic, man.



Thank you. I hope one day everyone will share in the beauty and terror I experience.





> Audio would be so sick....TRUST me everyone wants audio!



Man, I tried to upload a file to myspace, and it said it was too big. P.O.S.

What's a good site to upload it to?

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

> What's a good site to upload it to?



Try http://www.rapidshare.com/

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Try http://www.rapidshare.com/



Thank you!

----------


## Man of Shred

Rapidshare has only a limited number of downloads before they delete your file.

http://www.megaupload.com/ is a lot better than rapidshare. It's what we use in the podcast thread.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Rapidshare has only a limited number of downloads before they delete your file.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/ is a lot better than rapidshare. It's what we use in the podcast thread.



Awesome, thanks.

http://rapidshare.com/files/30070607...cuing_DC_s.mp3

EDIT: I am going to redo this DJ entry. it sucks.

----------


## Man of Shred

listening now!. LOL @ the beatboxing and didj


 Edit: "Rob is awesome... Rob is awesome"  :tongue2:  and also near the end of the mp3 it skips a lot and i can't make out what you are saying  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> listening now!. LOL @ the beatboxing and didj
> 
> 
>  Edit: "Rob is awesome... Rob is awesome"  and also near the end of the mp3 it skips a lot and i can't make out what you are saying



DAMMIT. PIECE OF SHIT. I'll type it. It's going to take me a few hours to do that. That's okay! I am grateful I have these long dreams. ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

*You're in the Jungle*
I tossed and turned in bed, twitching into another form. I became a black jaguar with purple at the tips of my fur. I jumped through my wall and into the street where Future's Hope, my silvery spacecraft was waiting. I leapt right through the wall of it, and was inside. I roared, and it went into warp speed. The entire top half became invisible, and d'n'b came on the sound system, and we flew through a wormhole to the moon. It was like being on a hoverboard, because of top half being invisible. I roared again, and DJ Hope mixed my roar into the music.
You're in the jungle, the jungle, the jungle
HA HA HA HA HA HA!
A voice laughed darkly in the song.
"Oh, I don't want to be here,
I have to find out how to get home!" a voice like Judy Garland's pouted.

As we approached the Moon, the entire ship became silver again.  It flew the force field of the Biodome, and hovered a couple feet above the ground. Other dreamers came and looked at it. I leapt through the wall of the ship, and was covered with mercury in the air that melted off of me back into the ship before I landed. 
I flew through the air in slow motion, as the music boomed out of my ship, and it vibrated. BOOM-BOOM-ch-BOOM ch-BOOM!
I landed on the ground, and the music stopped. A crowd looked at me, and I grinned at them, a black jaguar. I roared, changing colors, as I did it. Rays of color poured out of me.  My roar echoed and the music dropped. Some of the dreamers ran away screaming. DJ Hope mixed in my roar and the screams into the song. 
I felt drunk with power. HUH HUH HUH HUH I laughed. I changed into a lion-man wearing a cheesy polyester cartoon cape, a plastic red and gold scepter, and a plastic golden crown. A green flaming aura formed around, me and red flame poured out of my eyes.
"Nomad!" a voice scolded. It was Raven. "You're scaring people!"
"Huh? Oh sorry!"

*Be nice, kitty!*
I changed into a cute winged purple jaguar cub. I laid on my back. "Aw, you're so cute!" said Raven. She kneeled down and rubbed my belly. I giggled. "You're tickling me!" I batted at her hand.
"Hey, be nice kitty!" she said. 
I rolled over, and flew in circles around her head.
"Hey, kitty! You! Come back here. Aw, I just want to pet you."
I let her catch me, and she held me like a baby. I'm not a baby!
I crawled up halfway over her shoulder. That felt more dignified. 
"Cute, little flying purple jaguar cub. Where did you come from? Where's your mommy?" she asked. I morphed into a full size jaguar, and she fell on her back. "You're my mommy!" I laughed. I stood on her and licked her face.
"Eyew! Nomad!"
I bounded off of her. "Lose lucidity for a second, did ya?" I laughed.
She scowled at me, and pointed her finger at me. Funny magic came out of her hand and she turned me into a frog with a golden crown and gold ball in my mouth. I spit the ball out. "Hey, that's not very nice!" I croaked.
She laughed at me. I heard someone singing. It was Selene. She looked at the golden ball. "Ah, there's my ball," she said. She set a basket of fruit down, and picked up the ball. I shoved my jaguar face in the food and devoured it. Selene pet me, and smiled at Raven. I turned into an adolescent male lion.
"A big cat eating fruit?" Raven laughed.
I turned to her, and grinned, berry juice dripping down my face. "I'm a vegetarian."
"Oh, right!" Raven laughed again. Selene sat on my back, and pet my neck. "What we're we going to do?" asked Raven.
"Warrior Tiger and Silverwolf." I said. 
"Oh right. Hmm."
"How about I get Silverwolf? She already came to my Temple, so it shoud be easy."
"And I will get Allison." 
"Yeah."
I stood up and changed into Nomad form. I kissed Selene. She smiled at me. I changed back into a lion. Selene got on my back, and grabbed my mane. I reared back and roared. Moonlight poured down on to Selene as she took a deep breath. The breath was so intense, it felt like it was making my soul resonate. Orange and yellow rays shot out from us and spun around. DJ Hope started playing some dirty d'n'b.
"Nomad?" said Raven, and the music stopped. "Where are we going to meet up?"
"Oh, just call me, when you're done," I said.
DJ Hope walked out of the spaceship and on to the stage. She started spinning music, and some of the dreamers were dancing. I ran off with Selene on my back toward the Temple. I formed a silver hoverboard under my feet. Selene jumped off my back, and formed a white hoveboard under her feet. There was a wormhole in front of us. We flew into it.
"So, who do you think you are, Silver Surfer?"
"Maybe," I said, changing into Silver Surfer. "Selene laughed.

Selene and I tumbled out of the wormhole on to the landing pad and rolled into the temple. We stood up, and dusted ourselves off.  We walked out on to the landing pad. There was a picture of Earth, with a large Moon in the background, and it was ringed by a two snake orobouros on it. The worshippers looked up at us, and fell silent. Selene walked down the stairs, and down the path. She smiled at them serenely, and they simply stared. "I am going to explore this jungle," she told me telepathically. She walked to the end of the path, and disappeared into the jungle.

My worshippers turned around and looked at me, and chanted, "Juargawn, Juargawn, Juargawn."

*The Witch in the Woods*
I walked to the mirror. "Hey, what's up, dude?" said Sarnox, leaning on his staff. "Oh, well, I am just going to summon this witch in the woods with the mirror."
"Witches are cool," he said.
"Witches are cool," I agreed.  
I walked to the mirror, a silly lion-man. I waved my scepter in front, of it, and it rippled. I saw an image of a cute one-room cottage. There was a stone fireplace, a small dining table with some chairs, a simple rustic bed, and a counter with all sorts of things in jars and bottles on it.  A glowing pink woman appeared in the mirror. All her clothes were glowing pink. It was hard to make out exactly what she was wearing, because her clothes, eyes, hair, and skin, was all the same glowing pink. 
"Hello, Nomad, er... Jurgawn, lord of Nothing. How do you do?" she said in a cute little voice.
"Um, you can call me anything. It doesn't really matter. The mistress is busy right now. Would you like to chat for a little through these cool magic mirrors, until she's ready? Go ahead, ask me anything."
"Um, what is the nature of the dream realm?"
"It's another dimension. Next!" she said cheerily.
I saw a short little witch with a big fluffy black dress, and silly witch hat walking around in the background. She looked like a young girl in a witch costume, and a little old lady witch at the same time. She turned to the pink glowing woman, and said, "Oh, let him in, and stop being so precocious." The pink woman sulked for a second. 
"My name's Pixy, by the way," she smiled as she reached through the mirror. I was startled to see when her hand came through, it looked like a regular woman's arm, with lavender fingernails. I took her hand, and I stepped through. I looked around the cottage. The roof was thatch. I noticed the things on the counter. I was interested to see what everything was. Above the counter were two shelves of dusty books. There was a large dreamcatcher hanging on the wall.  There was a pentacle on the floor, taking up the entire floor of the cottage. It was white, and colored lights flowed through it and pulsed. The fire was crackling, and there was a pot of something cooking over the fire.

The witch turned to me. Now she was a statuesque buxom woman, all in black and violet, looking stern and beautiful. I turned into my physical self. She smiled at me, and turned back to something she was doing on another smaller counter on the other side of the room. "Would you like some tea?" she asked. 
"Yes, ma'am," I said.
"Eyew, don't call me that, just call me... superwitch... no, no, that's sounds like a cheesy superhero... um, what the hell is my name? oh, silverwolf, or The Witch in The Woods, or Stalker of Demons.... hmmm.... "
As Silverwolf was talking, Pixy came and stood next to me. She looked like a tall pale elf in a short green dress. Her hair was ash blond and long. She placed her hand on the chair I was sitting in. She had long sexy legs. I felt uncomfortable by this sexiness. I looked down at the table and examined the cracks and knots in the old grey wood.
Silverwolf came to the table, and sat down in front of me. She handed me a small cup of tea. I sipped it. It was delicious. It was minty and sweet, with a hint of ginger. I felt a zing go through my body. "Oo! What's this?" I said.
"Mint, all kinds of mint, honey, fresh ginger, lemongrass, and some special... ingredients."
"What's that?" I asked.
"Magic. Secret lucid magic," she grinned, catlike. "I call it Lucidi-Tea. It's to help make people lucid. Are you lucid, Nomad?" 
"Oh, yes, very much so, thank you so much! At least, I think I am... Oh, yeah. I usually am nowadays. I just kind of forgot."
"Would you like to hear your fortune?" she asked.
*
Webs of  Fortune*
"Um, it scares me a little, but, ok."
"There is nothing to fear," she smiled warmly. She layed drew some tarot cards, and laid them on the table, leaning forward. Pixy moved closer to me. I felt the wamth of her body she was so close. I found myself looking up from the cards at Silverwolf's chest without thinking about it. I was a little overwhelmed by all the sexiness around me.
"Look into my eyes!" Silverwolf growled, and I saw she had faint violet stripes like a Tasmanian tiger, little fangs, and her eyes were swirling black and white mirror portals.
"Sorry!" I said.  Silverwolf squinted at me for a second, confused. 

I was in outer space.
I saw myself, as a spider at the center of giant silver web. I plucked the threads, and sent energy down to the ends. Other spiders came, and walked over me, then created their own webs. Our webs spun together like gears, then wrapped around the planet.

I was back in the cottage. Silverwolf was placing cards down on the table. "The King, the Fool, Death, the Queen," she was saying. "You are the Fool-King. You have died many times, and been reborn. Every lifetime you die and are reborn more and more times within that one lifetime. You may die again before you die. You and Raven are the King and Queen of the Moon in the Dreamtime. The Queen of the Dark Tower, and the Fool-god in his Temple. You can choose to claim your birthright, or deny it. It doesn't matter. The fact remains, that is what you are. And this other card... hmm..."
I felt Raven calling me in my head. I ignored her for a second because I wanted to hear about the other card. I heard a telephone ring. My cel phone was ringing loudly in my pocket. 
"Uh, excuse me a second. Sorry."
I pulled the phone out. I saw Raven on the caller ID.
"Uh, hello?"
"We're ready!" Raven said.
"Um, couldn't you do something more magical?" I said.
"Well, I called you telepathically, but you didn't answer."
"Oh, right. Sorry. Be right there." I hung up the phone.
"Well, let's go meet up with Raven and your girlfriend," I said.
"Um, we don't say that..."
"Oh!" I blushed. "What do you say?"
"Oh, it doesn't matter. This is a dream. Let's go!" Silverwolf stood up, and we walked toward her mirror. She waved her hand in front of it, and the mirror rippled, showing the inside of my temple. Pixy was now pink again. She kissed Silverwolf goodbye on the cheek, and we stepped through."

*O Queen of the Nexus*
Now, I changed to a lion-man in a cheesy plastic cape, scepter, and crown. Silverwolf was a woman in a tshirt and jeans.
"Welcome, Juargawn, Lord of Nothing!" said Sarnox loudly. Silverwolf turned to him, annoyed at his loudness. "And Guest!" he continued. "You should be honored, O Guest-"
"Hey, cut the crap, fancypants, I know who this guy is."
"Oh, well, you didn't have to be so rude about it. I was just being a High Priest. Jeez..." Sarnox sulked.
"Sorry," said Silverwolf. She put out her hand, and said, "Hey, I'm Silverwolf." Sarnox bowed to her, and kissed her hand. "Yes, O Queen of the Nexus, you walk between worlds."
"I'm just a normal person," she laughed.
"Oh, me to. My name's Samuel."
"Oh!"
Raven appeared in the mirror. "Nomad! Nomad?" Warrior Tiger was with her. I waved. In the background was  the Biodome. I saw Selene in the background gathering fruit. She stood up and looked at me. She waved and smiled.
Raven and Warrior Tiger stepped through into the temple. Silverwolf and Warrior Tiger ran to each other and embraced. "Yaay! We did it!" they said.

Raven created a portal. "So, are you going to come with us?"
"Uh, no. I will join you on your adventure later. I am going to try and summon this woman, and play didjeridoo for her."
"What's that?" asked Silverwolf.
I turned my staff into a didjeridoo, sat down, and played it.
"Cool!" said Silverwolf. Raven grabbed Warrior Tiger's hand, and she grabbed Silverwolf's hand, and they went through.

*Summoning "M"*
I walk to the mirror, and wave my wand in front of it.  The mirror ripples, and I see this woman at a desk. She is writing something. Her back is to me. I turn into a purple jaguar cub. She turns and looks at me.  She smiles. "Hey, cutie." I roll on my back. She reaches through the mirror and pet me. I squirm around, and she grabs me. I run away, and she grabs my tail, and comes through the mirror.

"Oh, this place again?"
"Do you know you are dreaming?" I said, sprouting purple bird wings. 
"Well, of course I am!" she pat my head and looked around.
"I am a real person," I said.
"Oh, so you're not a cute kitty cub?"
I turned into my cheesy lion-king form, and grinned at her.
"Oh!" she recoiled. "Don't do that!"
"Sorry!" I changed into my physical self.
"Oh, hello, you're a person. Nice to meet you."
"Hi. Do you remember you dreams often?"
"No. Dreams are just silly anyways. Little purple jaguar cubs with wings, and fluffy cotton candy clouds... I mean, they are fun, but, who really cares about dreams."
"I do," I said sadly.
"Oh, I'm sorry, dream person, I didn't mean to hurt your feelings."
"Oh, that's okay. Let's go look at the stars!"
"Okay," she said.
I took her hand, and we walked to the landing pad. Sarnox followed us. She turned to him, then to me. "Who's he?" she whispered.
"Oh, this is... Samuel. He's my best friend, from... another place."
Sarnox changed form into modern clothes. "Hey, how are you?" he asked casually.
"I'm good. I'm dreaming aren't I?"
"Yes," he said.
"I like this dream."
We sat down on the landing pad, and looked up at the stars. The constellations became animated. A centaur shot a bow at an unseen target. Lonewolf ran across the sky. He stomped on Cancer the crab, and ate it. He winked at me, then disappeared.

"This is beautiful," she said softly, and leaned on me.
"Are you going to remember me, when you wake up?" I asked.
"No, probably not, dream friend. But, that's okay. We're here now, and that's all that matters." A chill wind blew, and she snuggled up to me.
"I wish this was real," she said.
"It is," I said softly, and a tear rolled down my cheek.
"I have to go, I am going to wake up soon."
"Write the dream down," I said.
"Oh, it doesn't matter." She kissed my cheek, and winked out of sight. I sighed.

*"Thanks, asshole"*
Sarnox broke the silence. "Well that was depressing!" he said, chaging into his druid form with pale skin, and blood red hair, goatee, eyebrows, and irises.
"Thanks, asshole."
"Hey, cheer up, chum, you can summon her again."
"What's the point? She's like Alicia. She doesn't care about dreams. I am going to meet her, and she's not going to remember me."
"Maybe you should keep trying?"
"No, ah. I don't know. Sorry I called you an asshole man."
"It's okay, pal," he said, clapping me on the back. "Let's have a cigarette!"
"Sure!"
He stuck an American Spirit cigarette in my mouth, and put his arm around me, as we walked back into the temple. We lit our cigarettes with a lighter he had in his pocket. I changed into my cheesy king lion form.
I sat down in my throne, and slumped down. 
"Damn, I need a chair or something, too.... hmm."
He summoned a recliner, and plopped down, pulling the seat back, and the foot rest popped out. There was a small table next to the chair with a dark alcoholic drink in it in a glass with ice.
"Disaronno on the rocks?" he smiled at me, lifting his glass.
"No thanks. Disaronno? What the hell is that? Hey man, fuck that dimension. Fuck this dimension, too!"
I roared and kicked over my throne.
"Whoah, easy their killer. I am not trying to usurp your throne or anything. You want I make this chair disappear?"
"No. I don't give a shit. None of this is real, this dimension, the other dimension, it's all a bunch of illusion and fakeness. Everyone lies, they project a false image of themselves in your mind. Nothing is real."
"You're right," he grinned. "Nothing is real," he said emphatically.
I laughed. "Thanks. I guess I needed that, you clever bastard. Man, what was I supposed to do?"
"Meet up with Raven, and the others."
"Right."

*Sorcerer Lion Form*
I walk to my mirror, now a lion man in sorcerer form with a violet and black cloak, a black staff, and a small black crown on my head. Purple flame poured from my eye sockets, and I was enwreathed in a green flaming aura.
I waved my staff in front of the mirror, it rippled, and I saw Raven walking in a pretty place with a few other people, looking around in wonder.
Sarnox and I step through the portal.  Everything was dark. "Where the hell are we?" I said. "Hmm." said Sarnox.
I summoned a torch. Behind us was a dark arch, a portal, and at the top was the face of the devil with bat wings.
I saw many pits of flame, and people writhing and screaming in pain. I was horrified. My mouth opened in a silent scream.
"Change your perception!" a voice said loudly in my head.

I thought of the beauty of Hollow Earth, and everything changed to translucent plants and colorful creatures floating through the air. The arch behind us turned white, and there was a cherub at the top. I looked at it, and the cherub smiled at me and winked. There was a path in front of us of pale pink cobblestone.

"For fun, of course"
A winged snake the size of a person slithered through the air. 
"Selene?" I said.
"Yes, it's me," she said, and wrapped herself around me.
"Why are you here?" I ask.
"For fun, of course."
"Oh, where are the others?"
"Let me take you there."

She uncoiled herself from me, and laid down on the path. Sarnox and I got on her back, and she flew up into the sky. There was a strange feeling of stillness. I felt like Selene was floating, or swimming, but not really flying. I saw all manner of plants and animals that I did not recognize. We landed on a plateau on a mountain.

*Picnic in Hollow Earth*
Raven was there with Warrior Tiger, Silverwolf, Mosh, and one or two others I did not recognize. They were sitting on a huge red and white checkered cloth having a picnic. There was a beautiful sky blue dragon that wrapped its body in a semicircle around the people. It was talking to them telepathically. Sarnox and I slid off Selene's back, and sat down. No one was talking. They were all eating. Someone gave me a sandwich. It was peanut butter with blackberries and honey. It was amazing. I summoned a large bottle of soymilk, and guzzled it.

MoSh was the only one in regular physical form. He was talking with his Q, a big floating transparent head. No one else seemed to notice Q. Q grinned and winked at me.

I was tired. I laid down on the blanket. Selene crawled next to me, a big warm snake. I fell asleep.

I was floating through the stars, a constellation myself, slowly changing form. I see Lonewolf. He is also a constellation of a wolf.
"Do you know what you are doing, Nagual?" he said.
"No, but I am trying to learn, brother," I said.
"Stop learning. Start doing. Let go of your insecurities, and self doubt. They only hold you back."
He smiled and me, and blew at me. My stars flew around in little spirals, and I woke up.

I woke up back up at the picnic. I was a cougar. I had my head in Selene's lap, and she was stroking my head and neck. She was in normal moon goddess form. Everyone else was gone. She gently moved my cougar head off her lap and stood up. We both stretched.
"Let's go find the others," she said.

*"Come, my children"*
We walked into the strange Hollow Earth forest. Everyone was picking all kinds of fruit and eating it excitedly. The dragon's head appeared. It spoke telepathically: Come my children.

It head disappeared, and we followed it. We were suddenly in the same picnic area, but all was bare and natural. We sat in a circle and the dragon spoke to us all telepathically simultaneously, individually.
"Yes, it is me, the Great Mother," she said. "I have summoned you here, only to let you know this: I love you, my child."
I felt love beaming out of a small jewel on the dragon's forhead, her third eye. I felt like I was a pure rainbow. I looked at the others, and they were rainbows. We all were. We swirled together, and made a small raincloud. We floated over the dragon, and rained on her. 
"Rain, I like rain," she smiled.

Suddenly we were picnicking again. We stretched and yawned as if we had just woken up. I felt the dragon lick my face.
Everyone faded away except for Sarnox and I. We walked to the edge of the mountain, and looked out over Hollow Earth. A black sun was in the sky. I felt like I was inside of a giant sphere. All the plants and animals were very colorful. There were many pastels, and things that were translucent. Beautiful animals floated through the air with long tails, and long things trailing off their wings like feathers.
"This is real," he said, placing a hand on my shoulder.
I turned and smiled at him. I gave him a hug, then we looked back out at the breathtaking view. I felt that familiar wistful feeling that I always feel at the end of dreams. I faded away, and woke up.

----------


## cygnus

"Hey man, fuck that dimension. Fuck this dimension, too!"

aaaahaha heheehe.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Baron Samedi

My dreams have gotten so long, I just don't have time to write 8 to 14 pages a day.  The good thing is, I just downloaded Audacity, which kicks ass. 
My DJ is going to be primarily audio, except for the Shared Dreams Journal. I'll type stuff up for that.
Thanks Man of Shred. The shitty thing is the laptop is all effed up, so it makes the recording skip. But, on Audacity you can make multiple tracks, and add special effects, which I have been playing around with. 

I am looking forward to finishing and uploading my DJ from last night to megaupload, and posting the link on here.

Raven and I went to the dreamscape of a nightstalker with Basara and Selene, and helped to heal him. It was a slow creepy fight.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> "Hey man, fuck that dimension. Fuck this dimension, too!"
> 
> aaaahaha heheehe.



I keeps it real. Thanks for reading.

----------


## ebullere

Ah, audacity. The effects are definitely fun to play around with. Unfortunately there's no reverb effect for some reason, but you can kind of do it with the echo effect if you make the delay time somewhere between .05 and .09. This can crash the program sometimes, so make sure to save before. Actually, you might want to save constantly. It also might crash if you have too many tracks, so you'll want to combine tracks when you can. Just speaking from experience.

I think these audio dreams sound like a cool idea!

----------


## cygnus

if you make it sound like you're telling a story and add plenty of didgeridoo that'd be cool  :wink2:

----------


## Loaf

There is a certain beauty about your dreams. When I read them I picture amazing sights and beautiful colors almost as if I am reading a chapter from a book, whereas other DJs often paint a bland picture of casual settings and average events. If a lot of what you are posting is true, I hope I'll be able to dream on the same level as you can on day (even if I can't share a dream).

----------


## Baron Samedi

> There is a certain beauty about your dreams. When I read them I picture amazing sights and beautiful colors almost as if I am reading a chapter from a book, whereas other DJs often paint a bland picture of casual settings and average events. If a lot of what you are posting is true, I hope I'll be able to dream on the same level as you can on day (even if I can't share a dream).



Thank you. If it's true? That's funny.  Well, of course it's not true. I made it up in my head.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NS Man DJ ENTRY

Finally, I am able to create an audiofile with success. Anyway, I must tell you that there are eff-ups on it, due to this craptop computer. I ruined by trying to use it to see into infinity.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ah, audacity. The effects are definitely fun to play around with. Unfortunately there's no reverb effect for some reason, but you can kind of do it with the echo effect if you make the delay time somewhere between .05 and .09. This can crash the program sometimes, so make sure to save before. Actually, you might want to save constantly. It also might crash if you have too many tracks, so you'll want to combine tracks when you can. Just speaking from experience.
> 
> I think these audio dreams sound like a cool idea!



Thanks for the info!





> if you make it sound like you're telling a story and add plenty of didgeridoo that'd be cool



Yeah man. We are on the same wavelength. I told a dream story with my didj to my friend last night.

----------


## Loaf

> Thank you. If it's true? That's funny.  Well, of course it's not true. I made it up in my head.



If its true, as in the ability to dream such settings.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> If its true, as in the ability to dream such settings.



You dream of creating dirtbike tracks. Do you think you are limited to only creating dirtbike tracks?

----------


## Baron Samedi

03NOV2009 DJ ENTRY

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Lucid Tasks of the Month OR Pumpkin Madness*

I was in some desolate bombed-out cityscape. I was all alone. I said, "Fuck this madness! PUMPKIN MAN!" I turned into a giant pumpkin. I was the only colorful thing there. Everything else was just dirty grays. I tried to move, but I could only wiggle around. I grew two arms. I summoned two kitchen knives, and carved a face on myself. I felt like I was doing surgery on my own face. I was completely mad. I scooped my pumpkin guts out of my mouth. I screamed in horror and agony.
"WHO DID THIS TO ME? WHO DID THIS TO ME?" I screamed at the sky as I grew dozens of tiny robotic spider legs.

Dark, evil, drum'n'bass music boomed through the city. I shot a web out of my spinners in my pumkin ass, and began web slinging through the city. I grabbed my web with two huge man-arms, as I swung, spinning through the air between slings. BOOM BOOM BOOM WOWOWOWOW BOOM BA BOOM BOOM BOOM WAWAWAWWAWAWWAW
"WO DID THIS TO ME?" I screamed, grinning madly at nothing.

I came to woods and a small Dark Ages hamlet at the edge of the city. I sailed through the air landed in the town square. People screamed and ran in terror. I shot them with webs from my hands, and grabbed people. I ate them, and pooped them out, and they were be covered with bright orange soggy pumpkin guts in a daze.

I grew great green tendrils, and ran through the village out into a forest. There I saw Silverwolf. She was a little black witch. She stepped out of her cottage. Pixy looked at me concerned. "Tell me what I must do, Mother?" I said.
Silverwolf spoke as if in a trance, "You must let them cook you, love."

I laughed, and grew in size with each laugh. My tendrils grew longer. I ran to a castle and I banged on the gate with my tendrils. "Let me in, you fools! You must cook me!" Guards looked over the walls.

"The pumpkin monster!" they cried, and shot arrows at me.
"That will do nothing. You must cook me!"
The guards came out and threw a net over me. They put me in a cart with a cage on it, and rolled me into the city. "Kill the demon!" the people chanted. "Kill the monster." They took me out, and tied me to a stake in the city.

The main streets were cobblestone. All the buildings were stone with thatched roofs. I was grinning at the people as they laid fuel for the fire at my spiderbot feet. "KILL THE MONSTER!" they were chanting. I laughed at them, and my hollow laughter rang through the city.

"Cook me will you? I do not taste delicious! I will not be made a pie of! I taste like pure power, bitches!"

They lit flames under me, and I began to cook. My sking began to blister. "Cook me, will you?" I boomed at the townspeople. At that moment, dozens of pumpkins broke haflway or so through the ground. They had big glass eyes that were looking at all the people. Tendrils came out of the ground and grew rapidly toward the people, wrapping around their ankles.

"PUT OUT THE FIRE! PUT OUT THE FIRE!" they screamed.

"It's too late, bitches! Now you have to EAT ME! NOW! HAHAHAHAHAHA!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

November 1st, 2009

*Raven and Alicia*
I sat in my Temple, a lion-man, in the Temple of Nothing with my chin in my hand. Sarnox was practicing scrying with water. A beam of sunlight poured in. I was pondering my dream life.  I saw Raven in my mirror. She was in the Biodome, creating a portal. "Nomad? Hey, Nomad? Are you coming?"
"Oh sure!" I said.
I jumped off the throne, and stepped through the mirror. BLOOP.
Raven looked at me funny, then we went through the portal into Alicia's bedroom.
"Nomad? Are you okay? You look kind of not right."
"Me? I feel fine."
"Why don't you just stay right there, and..."
Music came out of Raven. Golden energy flowed of of her into Alicia and I.  Little black worms and bugs came out and off of me and writhed on the floor. Mice and crickets came out and ate the parasites.
"What was that?" I asked.
"Well, Q said it has to do with anger and frustration. You need to let things go."
"Even more than I have been?"
"Well, that's what he said, I mean, I don't really know what he's talking about, but I guess you do." 
I played my didjeridoo. Golden energy flowed out of it into Alicia and Raven. Raven sighed, and said, "I feel a lot better. Thank you!"
Alicia's dream body was floating a foot or two above her bed. She stretched and yawned. She sat up and looked at Raven. "Oh hi, Raven. Raven?" She smiled and moved to the edge of an imaginary bed. She stepped off, then floated to the ground. She gave Raven  a hug. "Hi, thanks for visiting me."
She looked at me. "Oh there's a big cat-man thing in my room!" 
I turned into a purple jaguar cub so as not to frighten her. She walked to me and pet my head. "Hey, little guy. Can I pet you? Can we be friends?" She picked me up and carried me like a baby. I squirmed away and climbed on to her head.
"Hey! Hey you! Come back here!" She reached up. Raven laughed, and leaned on a white staff. I jumped off her head on to her bed, then on to the floor, and ran in around her room. 
"Hey, kitty. Naughty kitty! Don't be scared."
I hid under a dresser. She got down on her knees and looked at me. 
"Aw, did I scare you kitty?"
"You are dreaming," I whispered.
"Of course," she said.
"Oh, so you are lucid!"
"I don't know what you're talking about," she stood up. "Raven, you have a silly cat. It's telling me that I'm dreaming."
"Um, that's because you are."
"Yes, life is but a dream."
"Do you really think a purple jaguar cub would be talking to you unless you were dreaming?"
"Well, no. But, I mean, I know I'm dreaming, but it doesn't really matter."
"Oh! What do you mean it doesn't matter?"
"Well, you know, dreams are just silly things. Where's the little kitty?"
I crawled out from under the furniture. I sprouted wings and flew around Alicia's head.
"Oh there you are!" she said. I alighted on her bed. She pet my head and smiled at Raven. 
"Hey, Alicia, do you want to go for a ride?"
"I don't know. I'm kind of too tired to just ride around while you do errands," yawned Alicia. "I mean, I love your company, but-"
"No, I mean, look, just come outside."

*"Let's ride these mythical beasts!"*
Alicia picked me up and carried me under one arm. Outside there was a pegasus and a golden dragon. "Let's ride these mythical beasts!" Raven said. The pegasus and dragon both moved to Raven and nuzzled her. Alicia set me down. I ran around them, sniffing them, then I turned into a black winged lion.
"Oo! I like him!" Alicia said, pointing at me. I grinned at her and Raven.
"Okay," Raven laughed. She got on her Pegasus, and Alicia got on my back. The five of us flew into the sky. Alicia grabbed my mane. The wind blew in our face. We soared over the treetops in the night sky.  I landed on the dragon's back, and stretched my wings out. It felt like surfing. Then, I changed into my physical self. Alicia had her arms around my stomach, and we were both riding the dragon.
"This is so much fun!" she yelled in my ear. "It feels like riding a motorcycle. Hey, how do I know you, anyway?"
"In dreams!" I told her.
"Oh, right, you're one of my dream people."
"No, I'm real."
"Of course you are. Will you change back into a flying lion?"
"Sure!" I changed back into a black winged lion, and she was riding on me again. I took off of the dragon. We turned around. The dragon looked at me and smiled. The pegasus was galloping through the air.
"See, this a dream!" Raven shouted exuberantly to Alicia.
"Yes, Raven dear," she said. We landed in Alicia's yard. She climbed off my back, and patted my head. Raven climbed off of her Pegasus, and pet its face, speaking softly to it. She kissed its nose. 
Raven walked to the golden dragon. She stroked his head and neck, and he smiled. "So, you know this impossible unless it was a dream."
"Yes, Raven," said Alicia, "Well, I am going to sleep now. Thanks for that fun little flying adventure." Alicia kissed my forehead, and scratched behind my ears. I rubbed up against her, and she almost fell over. "Whoah, big kitty!" she laughed. "I am going to go to sleep now."
"You already are asleep," said Raven in frustration.
"Then, how could I be so tired?" she laughed and stretched. She walked through the wall and crawled into bed. 
"Are you going to remember this dream?" I asked. 
"Do you want me to kitty? Well, I'll remember you next dream. I promise." She patted me on the head, and went to sleep.

*Sassy Pixy*
Raven created a portal. "You coming?" she said. 
"Actually, I am going to return to the Temple. But, let's see if we can make this wormhole a "Y" shape, and end up in two different places."
"Okay," said Raven. We went through. I tumbled out of the portal on to my temple floor. 
"Welcome Juargawn, Lord of Nothing," said Sarnox. "How'd it go?"
"Well, it was cool. Alicia's a sweetheart. Too bad..."
"Too bad, she's not single?" he teased.
"No, no. That's not what I meant. Too bad we can't make her lucid. It's weird. She said she knew she was dreaming, but she wasn't lucid. It was, ah... never mind."
"I know what you mean," said Sarnox. He patted me on the head. 
"Hey, I'm not your pet!" I said.
"But, I like your fur, you big silly winged lion."
"Oh, huh, right. So, what's the next thing I was going to do?"
"Summon King Yoshi."
"Right, right. Let's see if this works."
"Oh, it'll work," he said.
I walked to the mirror, and changed into lion-man sorcerer form. I waved my black staff in front of the mirror. I saw Silverwolf's cottage. Silverwolf looked like a funny short little witch in the background. She was doing housework, sweeping. Then, I saw her measuring some liquids. Pixy appeared in the foreground, a pink glowing woman.
"Hello Nomad Jurgawn," she said cheerily.
"Um... it's Juargawn, like, you know-"
"Oh, sorry sorry sorry, Juargawn Nomad!"
She reached her hands through the mirror, then grabbed my face. She leaned forward through it. Everything on my side of the mirror looked like flesh and blood. She kissed me on the nose. She giggled, and slapped my nose. She leaned back into the mirror, and was a pink glow again.
"Hey, what was that for?" I asked. 
"The giggle or the slap?" she said. "So, Silverwolf is busy, but I can come with you, right, Ms. witchy-wolf lady?"
"Do whatever you want. You have free will."
"I know! You don't have to tell me that!" Pixy sassed.
She put her hand forward, offering me to take it. I grabbed her hand, and she daintily stepped through. Silverwolf waved at me, and the mirror went neutral. Pixy was a leggy fair elfish looking woman. She was wearing a short green dress, and was barefoot. Her tonenails were painted green, and her fingernails lavender. She had short straight brown hair, and slightly slanted eyes and perfect skin. Her irises were purple and her ears were vaguely pointed.  She had a long small pointed nose, slightly upturned. She was wearing a necklace with a pendant that kept changing shape, a crystal, a pentacle, a gold leaf, a silver leaf, a drop of water, a fish, a bird, a lizard... I turned into my physical self. 
She walked around me, scrutinizing me. She stopped and put her head in her chin, and looked me up and down.
"So, this is what you look like in the other dimension?" she asked.
"Yes." 
"Well, you'll do," she sighed.
"What are you talking about?"
"Oh, I'm just teasing."
She ran to the throne and sat in it. "I am Juargawn, god of Nothing! Bring me fruit, or even better, a big basket of nothing!" she said in a mocking man voice. 
DC's appeared, bringing her baskets of fruit. "Yes, milord!" they said.  Half-naked women in veils and sheer skirts appeared, and gave her empty baskets.
"As you requested, milord."
"Huh? What?" Pixy said. She grabbed a large peach, and took a bite. "Begone!" she waved them away. They vaporized.
"That was funny!" said Pixy. "But, don't you get bored?" She sauntered over to me. She trailed a finger on my chest. "Don't you get lonely?" 
I took half a step back and I felt my face flush. "Uh..."
Sarnox laughed.
"Sorry, do I make you uncomfortable?" she walked away toward the mirror, swaying her hips. 
"Oo! Hey, what's this?" she said. She summoned a small magic wand, and waved her mirror in front of it.  The mirror rippled, and a scene of a party in a backyard appeared. She smiled at me at me mischeviously.  She grabbed my hand, and pulled me through.  I heard Sarnox say, "Hey wait!"
We flew through the wormhole like the children in Peter Pan.  I looked like Wendy, and Pixy looked like Peter Pan. Sarnox looked at us, and started laughing his ass off.  "What?" I said in a man voice with a cartoon girl's body. He laughed even harder.

*King Yoshi's kickass house party*
We tumbled through a sliding glass door on to a green lawn in a big backyard. There was a large hot tub full of people and a big trampoline. We stood up, and dusted ourselves off.  There were people talking and drinking beer.  There was some rock music in the background like Audioslave coming out of speakers mounted on the outside of the house. Someone was cooking on a grill.  There were big coolers of alcohol, and a keg of cheap beer.

King Yoshi stood up from a lawn chair, and stumbled over to us drunkenly. He was wearing a plastic costume crown.  "Hey, ya'll, welcome to my partdzy. Iz my berfday." 
"Oh, is it?" I said.
"No," he said soberly.  "It's Halloween! But my character is a drunken king, whose birthday is on Hallloween. I didn't feel like making a costume. Yours is cool, Mr. Lion King Man, and here we have Tinkerbell, and the Invisible Man. Cool!" I felt embarrassed, and I became my physical self.  Sarnox was invisible for some reason. He looked like his body was made of water. Pixy changed her clothes, and she was wearing jeans and a girl's T-shirt. She had a cute little cartoon chick on it.  Her hair was in pigtails, and she was wearing skater shoes. She had on sparkly purple eyeshadow fading to gold on.

King Yoshi looked at Pixy and I quizically. "Hmm," he said. "I know you, right?" he said to me.
"Yeah."
"But, you I don't know, and you, I don't know." Sarnox became visible. He was a druid for a second, then he was a tall man with fire engine red hair, wearing a spiked bracelet, and a necklace with a pendulum on it.  
"This is Pixy, and this is S- uh, Samuel," I said.
Sarnox grinned at Yoshi,"You are dreaming."
"Right! I got it," said Yoshi absentmindedly.  "Hey, you guys want to smoke a blizzunt?" he said. 

*Pakalolo*
"Oh, yeah, I can throw down." I pulled out a quarter ounce of Hawaiian bud from my pocket. It had a bunch of purple leaves on it.  It was frosty with orange hairs. "May I?" Yoshi grinned, putting out his hand. I handed the bag to him. He took a deep inhale. "Fruity, with a spicy-sweet after scent. Heady. And what do you call this in Hawaii?" 
"Pakalolo."
"Paka..lulo?"
"Pa-ka-lo-lo," I said slowly.
"Right! Paka-whatever. Lolo. Fucking cool man. This smells delicious."
"Spoken like a true connesiur," I said.
"You have no idea," he said.  

*Secret Base*
He teleported us to a large underground greenhouse. It looked like it had been a secret military base. Our voices echoed throughout it. There was a soft hum of fans.  "I have experimented with many techniques. Right now, I am working on sea of green." He plucked a flower bud off a plant and handed it to me. It smelled like sugary oregano, with a hint of mint. 
"Eat it," he said. "It's good for you."
I ate it, and immediately felt high.  "Your eyes are already red," he laughed. He gave a piece to Pixy and Sarnox. Pixy popped it in her mouth and chewed it. "Mmm, popsicles!" "What?" I asked. 
"That's what it tastes like. A minty orange creamsicle." Pixy's eyes got red.
 Sarnox said, "No thank you. I like stuff that goes up my nose."
Yoshi's eyes grew big. Eyew! You like coke?" he said, disgusted.
"No," Sarnox laughed. "It's something on my world, uh, similar to your cannabis. Anyway... shall we rejoin the party?"


*Epic Ganja*
We teleported to the backyard. Yoshi had a series of bags of cannabis on a folding card table. He was wearing a green visor.  I looked at the table. These were the labels: Orangeberry Flat, Superlicious Dick-tacular, Jack Herer's Monstrous Bastard Son, Evil Chicken Ice Cream, Sweet Virginia Poon, and King Yoshi's Most Epic Strain of Greatness Grown with Amazing Secret Techniques and Shit (and it will knock you on your ass.)

"Anyone, want to smoke some blizzunts?" annouced Yoshi. People threw bags of cannabis on the table. "Alright!" he said. "Who wants their salad tossed?" Everyone laughed. He summoned a big mixing bowl, and dumped about a pound of cannabis in the bowl. He shoved his hands in it, and stirred it. "It's my birthday! It's my birthday!" he sang.
His hands became a blur, and he was moving at hyperspeed. He rolled blunt after blunt, and lined them up on the table.  

"That's a really long name for a strain," I said. "Well, yes, it is the best strain in the world. It has the highest THC content of any strain. I am shipping it to that guy in Canada for his cancer cure stuff."
"Oh, cool!" I said. Yoshi smiled, and handed me a blunt. "Take a hit, pass it down!" he said loudly. I withdrew a lighter from my pocket. I took a hit, coughed, and passed it to Pixy. I had to sit down.  
"Ha ha! How do you like that, Hawaiian man?" he said.
"Good shit." I coughed.  Yoshi passed another one the opposite way in a circle. He pointed to the person across from him. Yoshie picked up two blunts, and lit them both. He gave them to the man that cam across the circle. "Pass, pass them around," he coughed.
"If anyone doesn't want to wait," he announced. "I know this is a big circle... I have a lincoln log made of blunts here, so just come to the table and take one, you bunch of filthy potheads!" he laughed. "And someone take some to the people in the house!"

I sat on the chair next to Yoshi, and he handed me another blunt. He lit one up himself. "Let's smoke these ourselves, like fucking cigars, like kings!" he said. I lit mine up, and Pixy came and sat down on my lap, and put out her hand. She took a puff, then shotgunned me. I wasn't ready for it, and smoke came out of my nose as she kissed me. Yoshi laughed. "Holy shit!" he said.
Two hot girls came and sat down next to him. Now he was on a corner couch outside. They carressed his chest, and kissed his face. One of them threw draped her legs over his. "It's good ta be da king!" he said. I laughed. "Are those DC's?" I asked.
"I don't give a shit!" Yoshi laughed.

*Girls on Trampolines[/SIZE]*
"I'm going to go on the trampoline," said Pixy. Now she was wearing a short green dress, and high heels. One of her heels got stuck in the deck as she stood up, and she stumbled a bit. She fell forward, and I got a glimpse of a cute litte butt and panties. "Oops!" she said, and turned and smiled at me. I smacked her ass. She took off her shoes and threw them at me. I had a beer in my hand. Pixy climbed up on big trampoline.
Yoshi was sitting next to me. One girl massaged his neck, and another took off his shoes and massaged his feet. He put up his beer. "To life!" he said.
"To kickass dreams!" I said.
"Hell, yeah!" We klinked beers and downed them. Pixy was doing all kinds of flips and acrobatic manuevers on trampolines. The girls that were massaging him stood up, and got on the trampoline. "Girls on trampolines!" Yoshi said. "Hell yeah!" I laughed.

Sarnox, who had been standing nearby, leaning on his staff, suddenly turned visible. A couple women ran up to him and touched him. "Cool costume, invisible man. How do you do that?" He blushed for a second, then went from visible back to invisible.

"Dude, who's that hot chick?" Yoshi said. "Um, she's my... uh, dream girlfriend, I guess."
"Friends with benefits?" 
"I don't really know, um... I kind of just met her. I mean, she's cool. I feel like I knew her in a past life. I can't really explain..."
"Whoah, hey man, you don't have to give me the dirty details. How did you guys meet?"
"Uh, a friend of a friend. In a dream."
"Wow. Cool. Really? That's the best way to meet women, I've found. Especially, like if you really satisfy a woman, and she tells her friends," he grinned mischievously. "Just kidding!" he said. "Or am I?" he laughed.

Pixy flipped off the trampoline, and spread her arms like a gymnast. Everyone clapped. Pixy ran to me, and jumped in my lap, wrapping her legs around me waist, she kissed me, and I fell backwards in the chair. Everyone laughed again. She looked me in the eyes. Her eyes were violet, with detailed irises. "I know you, you know, Nomad," she whispered. 
"I thought so," I said. 
"Sh," she said, and licked my mouth. I pulled her to me and kissed her. Everyone cheered. I glanced over at Sarnox, and he had two hot girls hanging off him. He lifted a beer toward me, and smiled. 

*Back in the Temple*
We were back in the temple. The women that were with Sarnox were gone. "Dammit!" he shouted. He ran to the basin of water. "I am going to see if those chicks were real or DC's or what. I have to find this out. Now, it's bugging me." He waved his hand over the water and chanted.
Pixy kissed my nose. "Why did we end up here?" she asked. 
"Maybe it was Yoshi's dream, and he woke up, or his dream ended." I said.
"Oh, yeah that makes sense," she said, pulling me off the floor. "Well, what next?" she asked.
"I want to create an open market, a free market."
"A true free market economy?" she asked.
"Yes!"

*Nothing is Free*
We stepped outside the temple and walked down the stairs. DC's were bowing to us and chanting, "Juargawn! Juargawn! Juargawn!" I was in lion-man form. I waved to the DC's, and bowed my head. I made flowers fall from the sky. They hugged the flowers, and planted them in the ground. "Thank you Juargawn!"
A small girl ran up to me, and I kneeled down and looked at her. Her parents looked mortified. She hugged me around the neck.  She gave me a little wooden carving of a jaguar. 
"Is this me?" I asked. She nodded. "Did you make this?" She nodded again.
"Wow! You are an amazing child!" I said. She smiled at me, and ran back to her parents.
I walked down to the end of the stone path. There was a dirt road which we followed, and ended in a jungle. There were DC's with bobcats clearing out some jungle.
"Sorry, not done yet, Lord Juargawn."
"Oh, that's okay."
I teleported Pixy and I to an empty city made of adobe buildings. We were on a narrow street in an empty open marketplace. There were a bunch of empty booths. I closed my eyes. The place was full of DC's selling all sorts of wares: food, flowers, plants, cooking utensils, weapons, tools, armor, magic scrolls, and elixers. There were also people selling pets and steeds of all sorts. There was even a man selling lichen and all manner of fungus. "Lichen, lichen! Get your premium lichen here! Lichen candy, lichen beer! Pet lichen! Lichen, lichen, get your lichen right here!"

"Yaay!" Pixy clapped. We began wandering through the market. There were pyramids in the distance, and a sunny blue sky. The sun felt hot. I was back in my physical form. I saw sweat glistening on Pixy's cheek. "This is beautiful, this is sweet. This is for other dreamers, isn't it?" she asked.
"Yes, exactly! A true free market economy!"

I turned into cheesy king-lion form. "Listen everybody!" I announced. "This is the Open Market of Nowhere!  This is a free market economy! Everyone who purchases something must pay with Nothing! I Juargawn am the god of Nothing. I reside in the Temple of Nothing in the City of Nowhere. This I proclaim!"

All the people cheered, and confetti fell on us from the sky, and fireworks went off. Pixy kissed me boldly, and the dream faded.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This dream is a few days old...


*Raging Lion*
I walked out of my temple, and on to the landing pad, in lion-man sorcerer form. Stars sparkled in the night sky.  I thought about how my family was having nightmares. I felt angry. I stood up, and lined up a series of wormholes in the sky.  Sarnox stepped out, and stood next to me. "What are you doing?" He said.
"You know what I am doing," I said darkly as purple flame poured out of my eyes.  
"Let's do it," he said quietly.
I changed into a black lion with raven wings, and black panther spots. Sarnox climbed on to my back, and turned into wraith druid form. His body was purple flame, and eyeballs and teeth floated in his head. He grinned madly, and swung a scythe.  He made it small, and swung it on a chain, then changed it back. I roared and flew into the sky. I ran through nightmares, and we shredded and tore through dream demons. I slashed them with my claws, and ripped their throats out enraged. A red streak of rage enery trailed behind me. 
I accidentally swallowed dark energy. Sarnox teleported me out of there. I was somewhere else. I had my eyes closed. My head was swimming. I heard voices. I felt ill and dizzy. I vomited dark energy. I heard Raven asking me what was wrong. All I could do was vomit. I collapsed, half asleep.

I woke up, and went back into the dream. 

*You already did, silly*
I was in the temple. I walked to the mirror, and waved my hand in front of it. Pixy appeared, with Silverwolf's cottage in the background.  "Hi, sexy Nomad," she said. "Uh, hi... um..."
"Silverwolf is busy. She's researching... making recipes."
"Oh. Well, we are supposed to dream together."
"You already did, silly!" Pixy said.
"Oh, I guess I forgot."
Pixy leaned through the mirror, and grabbed my lion-face. She kissed me on the nose, then went back into her side of the mirror. She waved at me, turned around, and swayed her hips as she walked away from the mirror. She turned to me, smiled mischeviously and waved.
"Well, that's the end of that," Sarnox said. "Why did you forget the dream?"
"Oh, I don't know. It happens a lot. I forget a dream, then I try to have the same dream again in the same night. It usually works, but I guess it's not necessary if I already did it."
"Unless the second dream you are doing the same thing in another dimension, then it might be a good thing."
"Right, that makes sense. But, you are talking about me doing the same thing twice in two different dimensions, not forgetting."
"Well, of course. By the way, do you know that you are dreaming?"
"Of course. Well, I forgot. I don't really pay attention to that any more. I mean, I just am not too aware of Wakeworld when I am here, if you know what I mean. I don't really think about it."
"Yeah, I totally know what you mean. I have a waking life too, in another dimension. A parallel Earth basically."
"Really? Is it that different?" 
"Actually, no. The main difference is that more people know about dreaming and also the aliens that created us. Put genes in us and all that shit."
"Right," I said. "Hey let's go look at the stars."
"Alright," he said.
We stepped out on to the landing pad, and looked up at the sky. I saw stars in a bright blue sky. 
"Whoah!" Sarnox and I said at the same time.
"What does it mean?" I said.
"Why don't you tell me, Nagual?" he grinned at me.
The dream faded.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I fell asleep with the intent of sharing a dream with MoSh.  This was a long nap.

I was in my temple. I stood up from my throne. I was a lion-man. I slowly walked to the landing pad. Sarnox looked at me suspiciously. "Juargawn? Are you okay."
"I am doing what I must doing, brother," I said in a trance. My eyes were swirling black and white portals. 
"Ah, I see," he said, and his eyes became like mine. I stepped out on to the landing pad. There was a picture of a jaguar fighting an anaconda on the landing pad. In the center of them, was a small grey statue in an elaborate feathered headdress holding a large glowing jewel. MoSh was there, in Naga form.  "Greetings, brother," he said as if in a trance. I looked at this giant winged snake. His eyes were swirling portals. I nodded, and turned into a black jaguar. I sprouted raven wings, then, turned into a black lion with jaguar spots. We flew into the sky, and MoSh was slithering through it.
"Let's land on this invisible mountain," we said in unison.
We found an invisible mountain, and alighted on a flat rock. The sky looked like a pastel watercolor painting.  A dragon flew by that looked like it was made of water. "Ah, the invisible dragon," MoSh said.
The dragon turned and looked at us. It's eyes were this brilliant bright blue green, that I can only describe as a dream color.
"You have my blessing, my children," it said. The dragon blew orange and violet fire on us, and we inhaled deeply.
"Yes, Mother," we said.
The dragon smiled and flew away.
We looked out over the jungle, and the pastel sky, watching the clouds float by in silence for a long time. We faded out of sight.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I forgot the date of this fragment.

I was exhausted. I decided the Glen of Healing would be an awesome place to rest. I teleported there, half asleep. I felt warmth flowing into me, and toxins leaving me. Someone lifted my head, and gave me a drink of fruit juice. It was delicious. I was half-asleep. 
I awoke to voices. I heard the voices of Raven, MoSh, Selene and Basara.  I was too tired to open my eyes. I felt the Frost Giant pick me up, and carry me to his cave. He laid me down in the back, and told me to just rest. He said he would give me soup later when I got hungry.

----------


## cygnus

i want a blizzunt!

----------


## RaRager

Who wants a billzzunt, or a friend with benefits?

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Training in The Outer Lands*

I was on the Moon with Selene, Pixy, Basara, Raven and MoSh, in the Biodome.  MoSh said, "I am Naga!" and turned into a giant snake, 50 feet tall, and sprouted white bird wings.
"Oo! Scary snake man!" Pixy teased.
"To the Outer Lands!" MoSh said. "Get on my back."  He laid down on the ground. We all got on his back except Basara. Raven, then, Selene, then me, then Pixy. We flew into space.  Basara floated next to us, riding a silver disk, playing guitar.
There were two Q heads floating along with us. Raven was listening to her Q. MoSh didn't seem to hear his. A portal opened in front of us, and we went through.
We fell out of a portal into a forest.  We were dark elves with dark purple skin, red, yellow, and green eyes. Pixy was wearing green, Basara was wearing red, I was wearing a dark dark purple, almost black, Raven was wearing jet black, and Selene was wearing a light grey tunic, with brown pants. Pixy had one green eye, and one yellow eye. Selene had eyes grey like the moon, with gold flecks. MoSh had bright green eyes, with blue flecks. Raven had red eyes with gold flecks. Basara had one red eye and one yellow eye. I had bright yellow eyes with green flecks in one, and red flecks in the other. Raven had long straight black hair with a white streak in it. Selene's hair was white with two black streaks, MoSh had curly black hair, I had curly blond hair, Pixy had long straight green hair with a streak of purple, and a streak of red, and Basara had long straight green hair with two streaks of white. Basara was playing a lute.

"Ah, we must to the King!" said MoSh.  He was riding one of the wolverine like creatures.  "Yes, milord," said Raven. She was riding a black horse, with a red mane and tail. Selene and Pixy were riding large wolves, and I was riding a wolverine creature. Basara was stood on a black horse like Raven's and played a flute.  We took off riding east.  Little red demons popped up from bushes and shot arrows at us. Basara formed a magical shield around us with his music, and the arrows burned up.  They came charging at us with little swords.
MoSh said, "Now ride!" and he turned his beast around and leapt off. He said, "I am Naga!" and he turned into a giant winged snake. His steed ran through the ranks of demons savagely clawing them and tossing them into the air with its tusks.  MoSh breathed a purple and orange flame, and the demons caught on fire, and ran around in circles, panicking.  
Our steeds were in a full sprint as we raced through the woods.  Demons popped up in front of us, and on the sides.  Selene shot bolts of moonlight at them, sending them careening into trees. Raven summoned lightning, and I shot fire bolts out of my eyes. Vines grew out of Pixy's palms like snakes, wrapping around enemies, and tossing them into the air.  Basara changed his tune, and we each had individual magical hemisphere shields around us. We came out of the woods on to a plain before a large dark castle.  
The little red demons peered at us from the woods, their yellow eyes glowing.  MoSh flew through the air above us, carrying his steed in his coils. He turned to the demons and screeched at them like an eagle.  Everything wavered and vibrated. The demons held their ears and ran away. MoSh set his steed on the ground, and turned back into Dark Elf form.
There was a huge grey stone wall, and a castle in the distance that looked like it was made of obsidian.
"Ah, the Castle of the Dark Elves," I said. "We have finally arrived."
"But first you must pass the test!" a familiar voice boomed from a high tower. 
Two lines of light elves with long blond hair, pale skin, and shining armor wielding lances rode in front of us on grey horses, from the north and the south.  I thought they may attack us, but instead they formed two lines on our left and our right.  We slowly rode through their ranks toward the gate, which was slowly opening. They nodded their heads as we passed them. There were both male and female elves, and they were all beautiful.
A giant head appeared in the sky, transparent. He had dark purple skin, and short blood red hair, eyebrows, and a goattee. "Just kidding, no test!" he said. "You already passed it."
"Sarnox?" I said. He laughed and disappeared. We rode through the gate. A lovely garden with all manner of trees, flowers, and fruits I have never seen were growing there.  Twelve young elves stepped out from the trees, and said we could dismount. They said they would tend to our steeds. We walked through the garden up a flight of stairs to the castle door. Two light elf guards at the front door greeted us. "The Dark Elf King awaits, you, Wanderers," they said. 
We walked into the castle. The ceiling was about 15 stories high. Young light elf children brought basins of water to us with rose petals to splash on our faces.  They took our hands and led us to a dining hall.  "Eat, drink," said the the children, as they pulled out chairs for us. They brought us golden goblets of wine. It was sweet and thick.  "The King will be with us shortly," said a tall adult Light Elf. Light elves came out of the halls and served us food, then sat down with us. The Dark Elf King strode into the hall. He was wearing a long black robe with lines of twinkling stars on it.  He had dark purple skin, yellow eyes with flecks of red in one, and green in the other. He had short straight blood red hair.  His hands were pale, and his nails were green and a dark purple. He grinned, and had bright yellow teeth, and two small fangs.
He stood on a small platform. There was a stained glass window above him, depicting a knight spearing a green serpent like dragon. There was a red lizard like dragon in the background, watching approvingly.
He gestured exageratedly. "Greetings my friends, Welcome adventurers from afar.  Your dimension sucks. This one is a lot cooler. We have a lot of things to discuss, but first we dine on roasted beast!"
He walked to the head of the table. Two light elf children pulled his chair out. "Thanks, kiddos," he said softly. He lifted up his goblet. "To the Elves!" he shouted. "To the Elves!" we shouted back, and drained our glasses.  We sat down, and all began talking at once as we ate.
Sarnox walked around the table talking to people, and greeting them. He came to me, and patted me on the shoulder. "Hey Nomad!" he giggled softly. 
"Sarnox? That is you, isn't it?" 
"Sh!" he said. "Am I doing good? I wasn't going to miss out on all the fun!" he giggled again. He patted me on the shoulder and said, "Well done, warrior!" loudly.

After dinner, a Light Elf came to each of us wearing a white robe. They led us to bedrooms and said the King would see us after we refreshed ourselves. My room had a large bed with a canopy, a mirror with a golden frame, a Persian rug, and a bathtub that was already full of steaming water, under a large high window. I took off my clothes, and as I rubbed my tired feet, I noticed I was my physical self. I looked in the mirror, and I was a Dark Elf. "Hmm..." I said.  I got in the bath, and let the dirt flow off my body.  It was magically swirling around me.

(sex segment redacted)

I awoke to a rapping at the door.  "Milord, the King will see you now."
"Thank you, good sir," I said to the voice. I stood up, and noticed my elf clothes were now clean. I got dressed and looked in the mirror. I was still a Dark Elf.  The six of met in the hall, and were led by a tall male elf down a hall and a winding staircase into the Throne Room.
Sarnox slouched on the throne, his crown crooked on his head. "And what have you brought me, friends?"
"This," Raven said, and gave him a golden goblet, encrusted with jewels.
He stood up, and held it high in the air. 
"The Holy Grail!" he shouted triumphantly. "With this, I shall achieve immortality!"
Then he sat down and nonchalantly tossed it to the side. "Hey!" Raven said, and caught it with telekinesis before it touched the floor.
"What?" Sarnox yawned.
"What kind of bullshit is this, you flakey jerk?"
"Well, you already won, see?" Raven glared at him.
"Fine," he rolled his eyes. "I'll play along."
Sarnox telekinetically brought the goblet back into his hand.
"Bring me wine!" he demanded.
An elf ran up with a pitcher of wine, and poured it into the Grail, and walked away. 
"Now to turn wine into blood," he said softly. He waved his hand over the wine. "Ah, the blood of the christ, the Man King. Now, I will have his power. Immortality will be mine, and we Elves will usurp the humans, and reclaim our birthright to the entire FUCKING PLANET!" He laughed madly, and drank. Blood poured down the side of his face, then he tossed the Grail to the floor, and wiped his mouth.
"Is that good enough for you? Is that what you wanted?" he roared. He screeched like a banshee and turned into a man sized vampire bat, then flew up and crashed through a window. He screamed, "The Earth is mine, and all who dwell in it! Our Masters will be destroyed in the palm of my hand!"

"Uh... was that supposed to happen?" said Raven. "Holy Joseph mother of christ, goddammit fucking shit that was fucking nuts," said MoSh. The rest of us bugged our eyes out.

We were suddenly back on the Moon. MoSh and I were our physical selves, and Raven was wearing her white robe. Basara looked like he was going to be sick. The Q's appeared. "Oh, you'll be fine," Q2 teased Basara. "What the fuck? Was that supposed to happen?" I asked. "Well," said Q1, "Sarnox has free will, just like the rest of you, so he altered the game slightly. But, you acheived the objective by bringing him the chalice. Good job!" he said cheerily.
"Oh." I didn't know what else to say.
"Oh, don't act all freaked out," Q1 said to me. "You've seen a lot freakier stuff than that. How about the times when Chronos turned you inside out?" he laughed. 
I was still in shock when the dream faded.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> i want a blizzunt!



Ask Yoshi.  :smiley: 





> Who wants a billzzunt, or a friend with benefits?



Don't we all. Thanks for reading.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> How about the times when Chronos turned you inside out?



 ::shock::

----------


## cygnus

i think i'll have a blizzunt right after chasing down that walking cannabis bush from before.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> 



Yes. In two different dreams. But, the second time I was able to go back in time and teach myself dream skills. So, it was worth it.





> i think i'll have a blizzunt right after chasing down that walking cannabis bush from before.



Haha. I forgot about that little fucker. I should find it. I wonder what it's doing.

----------


## thatguy431

> Do dream drugs:
> Smoke some dream salvia [ ]
> Eat some dream magic mushrooms [ ]
> Smoke some dream cannabis [x]



Dream drugs are the best haha.  Gettin stoned in a dream is pretty much like it is in waking life, but dream shrooms....way more trippy than it actually is.  I had a dream once that I somehow baked some shrooms into cookies and I had a meeting with my probation officer and I gave him a cookie (even though in real life my PO is a woman).  A lil later he started freaking the fuck out and I got him fired heh.  I ate the shroom cookies myself and thoroughly enjoyed the intense color changes and different dream mind states  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dream Notes:

I was on the moon with raven

i made a whole bunch of portals

she was like :wtf 

there was a sound like rushing wind

I have to grab all the mosh's! i shouted

i grew a whole bunch of arms, and yanked a whole bunch of his versions through 

holy shit

this is fucked up

have some lucidi_Tea

Pixy?

yeah hee hee

----------


## SilverWolf

Wow! Ive been reading your past few dreams. Pixy sure has a wild time when she is with you. :Oops:  I feel bad; every time someone comes by to see me in the cottage Im busy and I dont even know what Im doing! :Eek:  lol

----------


## Man of Shred

> Dream Notes:
> 
> I have to grab all the mosh's! i shouted
> 
> i grew a whole bunch of arms, and yanked a whole bunch of his versions through




 Ladies, ladies.... Don't fight. Plenty of me to go around  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

MANY MOSH'S

----------


## Baron Samedi

Battle over Morrigan II

Meeting my Future Self

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow! Ive been reading your past few dreams. Pixy sure has a wild time when she is with you. I feel bad; every time someone comes by to see me in the cottage Im busy and I dont even know what Im doing! lol



You know exactly what you are doing. You just don't remember. You are making a lot of recipes. Yes, Pixy... haha. I like her.





> Ladies, ladies.... Don't fight. Plenty of me to go around



Haha. Apparently I am dating your mother, your brother, and your sister in different dimensions.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dream drugs are the best haha.  Gettin stoned in a dream is pretty much like it is in waking life, but dream shrooms....way more trippy than it actually is.  I had a dream once that I somehow baked some shrooms into cookies and I had a meeting with my probation officer and I gave him a cookie (even though in real life my PO is a woman).  A lil later he started freaking the fuck out and I got him fired heh.  I ate the shroom cookies myself and thoroughly enjoyed the intense color changes and different dream mind states



Sounds totally awesome.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Notes:

go to the Moon. coughing up dark energy, shredded my ship.

In my house. Creating tornadoes with Raven.

A dream demon buried in the house.  Tornado him out. 

Bromeliad lion.

Grow jungle plants in the house.

back to the moon. star trek adventure.

reptilian planet. being oppressed by their own race. raven slices a ship with her sword.

I go back to the temple.

i look for Zaylon. I find him. he disappears.

i look for him again. bring him to the temple, he disappears

i find him again, teach him teleporting and multiplying

EDIT:

*Dark Energy*
 I floated up out of my bed. I was in Juargawn form. I decided to run through my family's dreams, and attack anything negative.  I ended up swallowing some dark energy by accident. I summoned my spaceship. I was outside on a street somewhere. I stumbled in. I flew to the Moon. I almost fell out of my spaceship, and landed on all fours. I coughed up dark energy, and Raven healed me. I turned and saw dark energy had shredded my ship. She turned into a woman, and said, "I'm fine," dismissively.
"Nomad? You okay?"
"Yeah, I accidentally swallowed dark energy."
"You have to be careful about that. Yeah. Thanks. So, you said you wanted to go to your house?"
"Yeah." Raven created a portal, and we went through to cleanse negative energy from my house. We walked through, and created tornadoes to suck the negative energy out. There was an old demon half buried in the house.  Raven and I summoned two big tornadoes, and they merged, then swirled around the demon. It got sucked up the tornado into a Selene portal. I waved at her, then she disappeared.

*Bromeliad Lion*
I changed into a bromeliad lion-man. I raised my arms to the sky, and a bunch of bromeliads with razor sharp leaves grew through the house. I also grew some random jungle plants. "What are you?" said Raven.
"I am in bromeliad lion form. I am growing bromeliads, and other things," I laughed. Raven laughed, and created a portal. We had negative energy on us like black dust. We did mutual healing with music.
Raven said, "I am going to get MoSh for a Star Trek andventure." She created a portal. We were in MoSh's room. "Hey, let's wake him up," she said. MoSh's dream body walked around the corner in pajamas. He had a glass of water in his hand, and he was brushing his teeth. 
"It's cool guys, I already know I'm dreaming. I just have to finish brushing my teeth."
"No, you don't!" I laughed. "This is a dream."
"Well, I just had a cigarette." He walked into the bathroom. Raven and I looked at each other and laughed. MoSh walked around the corner wearing a black leather jacket, a beanie, a scarf, gloves, and black leather boots. "I had  to get dressed for this fucking cold weather," he said.
"Dude, we're going on a Star Trek!" I said.
"Huh?" MoSh said.
"He means we're going on a Star Trek adventure."
"Oh right, eh. Um, just let me have a cigarette before we get started."
"Uh," said Raven.
"Um, dude?" I waited. MoSh lit up a cigarette. "MoSh?"
"You want a drag, eh?"
"Uh, sure..." I said. I took a puff. "Okay, we aren't really smoking, because this is a dream. We are going on a Star Trek adventure."
"Oh right, eh? But, you know, I just realized, hey I can smoke in a dream, because dream smoking isn't going to give me cancer."
"Oh, shit, you're right!" I said. I summoned an American Spirit menthol. "So, if you know this is a dream, why the hell did you brush your teeth."
"To get the taste out. I had just smoked. Plus I knew you guys were coming over. I didn't want to knock you out with my bad breath."
"What the fuck?" I said.
Raven laughed and created a portal. "Let's go!" she said, and stepped through. 
MoSh looked around his room. "I am in a dream," he said. "Holy shit, I'm dreaming!" he said. He looked at me. He grabbed my arm. "I am dreaming, man! I am dreaming!" 
"Right! Let's go!" I said. I grabbed his arm, and pulled him through.

*Star Trek Adventure*
We teleported on the Starship Enterprise. We were wearing the same style of clothes as everyone else. Captain Picard addressed the crew.  He said we were a team of scientist explorers, and we were going to teleport down to the next livable planet we came upon, hell or high water.
A green and blue planet with clouds swirling like earth came into view. "We have not encountered this species before. Sensors indicate varied sentience. Will you proceed, scientists?"
"Of course," said Raven Knight. We were teleported down to a planet. We were on the edge of a lush mountain jungle plateau. There was a clearing before us. We were viewing a small village made of grass huts. A Reptilian woman came screaming out of the jungle into the clearing. She had arms like human, and was bipedal, but had scales, and the head of a lizard. Everyone in the huts ran out, and ran toward the jungle. A small fleet of silver spaceships flew over the people, shooting them with lasers. I looked through the walls of the spaceships. Inside I saw more Reptilians. 
We shot at the spaceships with our laser guns. Nothing happened. "Hey, fuck this!" Raven said. She turned into an Assassin, and grew to about thirty feet. She leapt forward, and sliced a ship in half with her sword.
We were teleported back to the Enterprise. "You are only to observe and report, Scientists. This is obviously in violation of Federation Law. You know were first and foremost believe in non-violence, especially when encountering new species. It is not for you to make snap judgments in the middle of a war."
"They were shooting innocents, you idiot," Raven said.
"Well, who's to say you didn't shoot innocents, also, Scientist?"
Raven said, "This dream sucks!" She created a portal. So did I. "Where are you going?" said Raven.
"To the Temple of Nothing," I said. 
"Okay, bye!" she said. 
MoSh shook my hand. I asked for a lighter. "Ah, is that a cigarette?"
"No, it's a joint," I said. He lauged and summoned a spliff.
"And this is a spliff," he said. We lit up. We laughed. "Are you high?" I said. "Yeah. Pretty high." We laughed. "Now, let's go," Raven said. She grabbed MoSh's arm, and they went through. 

*Finding Zaylon*
I went through my portal and stepped through my mirror into my Temple of Nothing. "What was I going to do?" I said to myself.
"Find Zaylon, give him training?" said Sarnox.
"Yes, right! Thanks, man! You're a lifesaver."
"I am man's best friend," he said.
"Right," I laughed. I changed into sorcerer lion-man form. I waved a black staff in front of the mirror. I saw Zaylon walking around in a strange place. Everything was glowing. Zaylon was wearing dark red armor. He was a dark knight.
"Zaylon!" I shouted to him. He saw me. 
"What?" he said. His eyes were bright blue, and his body was made of orange flame. He disappeared.
"Damn, he woke up," I said to Sarnox.
"Try again," Sarnox  said.
I waved the staff in front of the mirror. I saw Zaylon wandering in a forest. Now he was a barbarian with a huge sword. "Zaylon!" I shouted. He looked at me. "This is a dream," I said. "Would you like to step into my dream?" I asked.
"Hmm..." he said. "Sure, why not?" He jumped through the mirror, and landed in the temple. He looked like an 8 foot tall He-Man. I thought that was funny. "Hello, Adam," I said.
He was absentmindedly looking around. "Hmm?" he said, then looked down at me.
"Holy shit, you are Juargawn!" he shouted. 
"Right!" I said, and he disappeared out of sight. "Dammit!" I said.
"Try again," Sarnox said. I nodded. I waved my staff in front of the mirror. I saw a barbarian stretch get up out of bed, and walk out his front door of a thatched roof cottage in a small village. He watched the sun rise. 
"Sarnox! I mean, Zaylon!" I said. "Zaylon!"
Zaylon turned around. "Hell yeah. Juargawn. I found you!" He stepped through into the temple. He looked around, and bobbed excitedly. He changed into physical form. "Juargawn, what is up man! I forgot the name of that site you told me about. But, I found you, anyway. Hell yeah." We pounded fists. He lit up a cigarette. "So, this is a dream, right?" he asked.
"Hell yes, this is a fucking dream man."
"That's badass. Lucidity, right?" he asked, looking at his hands.
"That's right, we are in a lucid dream together."
"Oh, shit, is that a joint?" he said.
"Oh, this? Yes."
"Can I take a puff?" 
"Sure!" I handed it to him. He took a puff. "You know, you can summon your own weed."
"I don't have any," he said. 
"Sure, you do, check your pockets."
"Hmm?" he said. He felt his pockets. He pulled a quarter ounce out of one of his pockets. Sunddely he had bags of weed sticking out of all his pockets. 
"I am going to roll a fatty quarter blizzunt, man!"
"Hell, yes, my brother, let's do it!" A fatty quarter blizzunt appeared in his hand. "Well, that was fast!" I said. He laughed, and the end lit up on its own. He took a puff and handed it to me. I made a copy of it, an handed it to him. We walked to the front of the temple, and I summoned beach chairs for us to sit in. We enjoyed the view.
"This is pretty badass, Juargawn."
"Thanks, I grinned."
"Man, I hope I remember this dream! Fuck. Well, even if I don't, it's cool, Juargawn. Really fucking cool. Man, this is a long dream."
"Enjoy it, man. Look around."
We sat there smoking in silence.
"Man, I didn't know I could make a dream so long! How do you do it?"
"Just stay in one place for a long time. It makes you remember things. Something about going through a lot of wormholes... It's exhausting, or you pick up a lot of parasites... I don't know."
"Uh, what?"
"Just stay here with me. Listen to the sounds of the jungle." We heard birds singing. A jaguar roared in the distance. A flock of macaws flew by.
"Oh, I get it! The dream gets longer, because we are not running around doing things?"

*The Battle Pyramid*
"Right!" I said, standing up. "But, now let us go to the Battle Pyramid!"
"Battle Pyramid? What's that?" he said, standing up. 
I teleported us inside the Battle Pyramid. "This," I said. It was covered on the inside of what looked like black felt. A pole came down from the center with an orb at the bottom. "This orb," I explained, as the orb changed the setting to a blue sky with a few clouds, "can create any scene." The orb created a jungle scene. "Any scenario," I said, as scene from Star Wars came into view. "And we are perfectly safe," I said, slamming myself against a felt wall. 
"How so?" he asked. 
"We are actually illusion right now. Our dream bodies are over there, in those booths, and we are being controlled by joysticks."
"Oh, that's crazy, man."
"And, now we are going to battle!" I said.
"Oh, shit Juargawn, I don't want to battle you!" he said, as armor formed over his body.
"Hell, yeah, you do!" I laughed. I changed into Nomad form, and summoned the Moonblade. We were in a video game, and we had gauges above us. I thought that was hilarious. The words, "ROUND 1" appeared, and I heard a digitized voice with a think Japanese accent say it out loud. 
"That's a cool sword!" said Zaylon. I poked him in the chest. "Hey!" he said.
"Round 1 goes to Juargawn!" said the Battle Pyramid. "Round Two, Begin!"
"First lesson, distraction," I said quietly.
"What?" he said, dropping his sword. I beckoned him close, and changed into Kung Fu Kat. I was wearing a bathrobe, and was a cheesy cartoon. I grabbed his sword arm, and roared in his face, "FIRST LESSON: DISTRACTION!" His eyes bugged out, and his helmet flew open.
"Round 2: Juargawn. Round 3: Begin!" said the Battle pyramid.
"Second lesson, Intimidation," I said.
"Shit Juargawn, I am not afraid of you!" He lunged at me, and I sidestepped him. I summoned a spinning flower on one hand, and he stared at it for a second. I punched him in the face with the other hand, then, he grabbed my wrist with the flower on it, and threw it out of his vision. He blinked his eyes, then, stabbed me in the gut.
"Round 3: Zaylon! Round 4: Begin!"
"Good," I told Zaylon. 
"I could always use my sword," he said proudly. I teleported behind him, and hit him on the head with hammer."
"Hey!" he said, swinging his sword at me. I teleported away. I kept teleporting around. I told the Battle Pyramid AI to keep this and the next round going telepathically. He got frustrated, then began teleporting with me. "Hut!... Ha! .... KaShing!... shlink!" I was wielding a bladed staff. I stabbed him in the throat in a space in his armor. 
"Round 4: Juargawn. Round Five! Final Round!"
"Damn, that was hardcore, Juargawn," he said, touching his throat. He lunged at me. I divided myself, and he stabbed my copy. My copy disappeared, and he looked at me. He came at me with a downward slice, and I divided myself. The sword went between me and my copy.
"Damn, Juargawn! What the fuck?"
I multiplied myself. I laughed madly. "Holy shit! This is fucking insane. This is so insane."
"Now you try it."
"You think I can do this?" he said, multiplying himself into two. 
"Yes, I think you can," I laughed.
"Okay, well, let me try," he said, and split into four. He looked at his hands. "I don't have it yet."  I laughed. He split into 8. He and his copies looked at each other. "Holy shit!" They all gasped, and split into 16. "Hell yeah!" he said, and split into 32. He growled and pawed the ground, and split into 64. He rushed at me, splitting into 128 to match my number. We were clanging all over the Battle Pyramid. All our copies disappeared. We were both Dark Knights. He stabbed me through a chink in my armor. 
"Doh!" I said.
"Holy shit, Juargawn! Did I kill you?"
"No," I said.
"Round 5: Zaylon. Game: Juargawn."
"Very good," I told Zaylon.
"How was I able to get you like that?"
"Well, one reason is you are a natural physical attacker, barbarian. I was fighting you based on that archetype. I didn't use any of my elemental magic, shapeshifting, or any of my power weapons or armor. Your natural physical combat skills are greater than mine, but, you still need to learn magic. You need enchanted weapons. That would be cool for someone like you. Hmm..."

*Enchanting the Sword*
"Enchant my sword! Do you think you can do that, Juargawn?"
"Hmm... I don't know, let's try it!" I said. I teleported us to the temple. Sarnox was there. "Prepare the basin for enchantments," I told Sarnox.
"Ah, yes, a weapon, my lord?"
"Yes, a great sword of old, blessed be." Sarnox produced a pouch, and sprinkled gold flakes in the gold basin of scrying. Sunlight was shining down on it. Sarnox lit some sage, and it fell burning still burning in the water. I looked into the water. I saw my reflection, and the sky above my head in the water. I stood up, and changed into Sorcerer Lion form. "Holy shit, you look nuts!" said Zaylon.
"Silence, mortal!" I growled at Zaylon. Sarnox changed into his undead druid form, a body of purple flame, and yellow eyes and teeth floating in his head.
"And he look nuts-er!" he said.
"Plunge your sword into the water!" I barked.
"Alright Juargawn. You told me to. Holy shit, this is so nuts." He walked to the basin, and plunged his sword into it. It disappeared into the water. He plunged it all the way to the hilt.
"Now withdraw your sword, brother!" I growled. 
As he pulled his sword, it glowed bright white and reflected the sunlight intensely. "Ah, the enchantment of the Sun!" I said. "Helios be praised."
He lifted his sword to the the ceiling, and the room was flooded with blinding white light.
"But, I can see!" shouted Zaylon. "I can see!"
He winked out of sight. "That was intense!" said Sarnox. 
"I know," I said. "Hey, let's go look at the stars."
We walked outside, and sat on the landing pad. We saw a  constellation centaur run past in the sky, waving a tambourine. Other centaurs pranced by, playing stringed intstruments, and pipes. A huge arrow came at them, then they all disappeared. The arrow was a thunderbolt. Zeus picked it up, and looked around for the centaurs, then disappeared behind a rock. A crab ran by, dancing with a hat on, waving his hat around. Lonewolf ran by and picked it up in his mouth, and ran away.
"What's up with that guy and crabs?" 
I have no idea! I said.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

I encase myself in my ship. Land on the Moon. Mutual healing.

We go to fight Scarlett.

Moon Net. Rainstorm. Force field. Raven makes water into Ice. Astral tentacles grabbing the puppets. Pixy makes stars fall into the layers of darkness. Basara is casting power spells upon us. Pixy cuts her strings.

Peeling back the layers of darkness. 

Scarlett is a spark in a dark ball. Selene becomes a giant portal.

She screams, gets big, then implodes. Q says she will be back.

What the hell do I do with these damn puppets. Selene blinds them. Raven hits them with lightning.  Q makes a downward vortex, and I toss them in with my tentacles.

We do healing on Morrigan, and burn off the ectoplasm. I stake four Tesla coils in the four corners of her room.

**

Back to the Moon. You ok? Yeah, Let's go.

Fighting War-Bringer

A man on a war horse on a hill.  Taunt.

Raven is petting a little cat in her arms. Raven, Queen of Night.

War-Bringer turns his arms into many weapons.

I ride on the Juarcycle.  Pixy is on back. Vine tendrils, yank him off his horse.

Raven summons lightning, and laughs maniacally.

step off Juarcycle, and turn my arms into blades. I impale him, and turn him inside out. I make his spark the center of a lemniscate, and make him feel all the pain he has caused.

I shoot tentacles out of my hands, and begin a hammer toss. He breaks free. Raven slices him in half.

Spike appears and punches him in the face with a spiked glove, then drains his energy.

A giant hammer appears and pounds him into the ground. Sarnox.

Pixy makes a tree grow over him to absorb his energy as he ponders for a long long time.

What about this possesed horse?

The Juarcycle, is Jo. He changes into his true form, and eats the horse. the spark comes out of him, and floats away.

Back to the moon. Ugh, we have NS slime on us. Burn.

One more battle? yes.

***
We find Zaylon in the a forest. He is listening.

Raven, Pixy, Spike (Nick)

"I can smell the Warlock." "His name is Hammer." "Really?" Yes.

Hammer? Sarnox used a hammer. It's his brother. Oh! Who's Sarnox. You'll meet him soon.

A portal appears, and a hand reaches out. Raven cuts it off. I reach through the wormhole with an astral tentacle and pull him into Zaylon's dreamscape. I taunt him: puppet fool.

He thumbs through his book. I laugh and make it erupt into flames. "Who the hell are all of you?" Allies! WE ARE ALL EYES. I become covered with eyes and laugh. He teleports behind me, but I see him. I catch his arm with a dagger and break his arm. Raven summons lightning and laughs. Zaylon stabs him. 

he teleports away.  He multiplies himself. I become giant spiders, and become a swarm of tiny spiders, and swarm over him. He screams in fear. Raven grabs him with lightning net, and smashes him on the ground. he breaks free, and begins to run.

I summon the Juarcycle. I ride around him in circles, Pixy shoots vine tendrils at him, binding him. Raven's black lion roars, and pounces on him.

Raven pretends like he is going to stab him in the heart. Then, she laughs. Spike leaps out of nowhere and bites his forehead, draining his power. Zaylon cuts his head off. 

We take- yuck. Burn of the slime. We take Zaylon to the moon.

Whoah! Is this real? Yes. Grin. We teach him how to make portals. "I think I got it. Thanks Juargawn, thanks everyone. I have a lot to think about. You found me." Yes.

bye. I hug Raven. she is awesome. Spike gives me the nod. I hear Basara singing by the koi pond. I tell him thanks telepathically.  Selene kisses my cheek. Selene and Pixy kiss. We go back to the temple. Selene, Pixy, Jo.  Selene tells me she just remembered that Sarnox was her little brother once. They look like little children, holding hands for a second. We go out to the landing pad on the moon. Jo morphs into a black lion. Sarnox leans back on him.  

Selene, Pixy and I lay down and we look up at the stars. 

I see Lonewolf chasing a little troll in the sky holding a nomad voodoo doll.  Lonewolf grabs the troll and shakes it. the troll collapses.  Lonewolf makes a poop on it, then throws dirt on it with is back paws.  MoSh appears and laughs. "That was cool!"

"Where were you?" Just hanging out man. Want another kiss? No!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Notes

I am with A. She lives in NZ. I was incredibly attracted to her.

***

I am somewhere on the mainland. It felt like Maine or somewhere in New England.

We are at a house party. I am sitting on the carpet, breaking up weed.  She comes behind me, and sits down. She places her legs next to mine, and wraps her arms around me.

"Uh? Are you just flirting with me?"

"I am flirting with you because I like you. Relax. I am not a deceiver like other women. I am just open."

"oh!" we form a little weed circle. Are you guys an item now?

She laughs and kisses my cheek. I blush and she starts making out with me.  We walk to a mobile home down the street.  don Juan appears in a beat up old blue truck. and now you must go to sleep, and dream within dream.

So, why did you appear? Because, I like your spirit, and I want to be with you. You're like sunlight, warm on my skin.

We go into her bed, cuddle, and go to sleep.

I AP in the dream.  I walk around the house. WTF. How is this AP so vivid? I do a nose RC. I am dreaming. WTF.  Everything is so vivid! It's so vivid, I have to keep my nose pinched. I walk down the hall into the living room, and look around at everything.

I crawl back into bed.

What was that? I just had a weird AP, so I just decided to come back in body, and snuggle up next to you.  Ok.

*888

frag

in a small plane. I am afraid of falling out. I am with Kate. Sorry Kate.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Back to the Moon. You ok? Yeah, Let's go.
> 
> Fighting War-Bringer
> 
> A man on a war horse on a hill.  Taunt.
> 
> Raven is petting a little cat in her arms. Raven, Queen of Night.
> 
> War-Bringer turns his arms into many weapons.
> ...



I don't remember any of this dream... probably because I don't tend to remember dreams with the Queen of Night...  And I don't like her behavior.  It seems everything that makes me who I am is missing...  :Sad:  Everything that lets me be a successful soul healer.  :Sad:  The Queen of Night has no inner flame.  ::cry::  I will stop dream traveling before I let go of my inner flame.  ::cry:: 

Ok.  Are you saying you saw *a spark* in War-Bringer?!  ::shock::   :Eek:  Because I didn't see a thing in the time I remember facing him!  Empty, cold eyes.  But I do have problems spotting sparks related to people in this world (if he might be a nightstalker)...  ::disconcerted:: 

Definition of a spark: A spark is a small piece of good left in a person who is otherwise evil.  That small spark might manifest in the evil person loving or caring for just one person or thing outside of themselves... or it might be too small to manifest at all.  The spark means deep down inside the person isn't really evil.  They are sick.  The darkness containing the spark is like a cancer.  The spark, when restored, can burn away the cancer and leave the person as they were meant to be before something happened to turn the cold and evil.

If what you saw in War-Bringer was a real spark, then he isn't evil... just very sick.  And once healed he won't be like that any more.  Wouldn't be surprised if he received a psychological wound in battle that never healed.  And when that kind of would doesn't heal it becomes infected, surrounding the spark with a cancerous darkness.

So the question is, with the term 'spark' defined as I see it, did you really see a spark in that sack of shit?  It wouldn't be the first time I was morally obligated, as a soul healer, to heal a piece of shit I'd rather kill!  No matter who it is, it is wrong to attack a spark.  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't remember any of this dream... probably because I don't tend to remember dreams with the Queen of Night...  And I don't like her behavior.  It seems everything that makes me who I am is missing...  Everything that lets me be a successful soul healer.  The Queen of Night has no inner flame.  I will stop dream traveling before I let go of my inner flame. 
> 
> Ok.  Are you saying you saw *a spark* in War-Bringer?!   Because I didn't see a thing in the time I remember facing him!  Empty, cold eyes.  But I do have problems spotting sparks related to people in this world (if he might be a nightstalker)... 
> 
> Definition of a spark: A spark is a small piece of good left in a person who is otherwise evil.  That small spark might manifest in the evil person loving or caring for just one person or thing outside of themselves... or it might be too small to manifest at all.  The spark means deep down inside the person isn't really evil.  They are sick.  The darkness containing the spark is like a cancer.  The spark, when restored, can burn away the cancer and leave the person as they were meant to be before something happened to turn the cold and evil.
> 
> If what you saw in War-Bringer was a real spark, then he isn't evil... just very sick.  And once healed he won't be like that any more.  Wouldn't be surprised if he received a psychological wound in battle that never healed.  And when that kind of would doesn't heal it becomes infected, surrounding the spark with a cancerous darkness.
> 
> So the question is, with the term 'spark' defined as I see it, did you really see a spark in that sack of shit?  It wouldn't be the first time I was morally obligated, as a soul healer, to heal a piece of shit I'd rather kill!  No matter who it is, it is wrong to attack a spark.



Ok, let me explain. I didn't have time to write out my DJ in detail  because I've been really busy.  But, the second spark is the spark of his horse.  That being said, yes, he does have a spark.  He has been doing evil for so long that it's small and hard to see.  We could not heal him at that point. He enjoys the pain he causes people. He is a complete sadist. 

We may be able to find him and heal him, but right now, his soul wants to feel the pain of all the people it caused so it won't do it again.  It is making itself suffer.  Other stuff I will PM you.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Group Hug* 
I flew to the Moon as a Jaguar-Man with my spaceship covering my form like a silver skin. I flew out of a portal, and slowly descended to the Moon with my energy boots and my spaceship skin disappeared.
	Raven waved to me, and walked over with Basara. I smiled at them. I opened a portal, and shot an astral tentacle into it, and pulled MoSh out. He stepped on to the Moon. He looked around. He grinned at me, and gave me a big hug, then Raven hugged us, then we were in a big group hug. We let go and some people, were misting up.
*The Temple of the Angels*
	I opened a swirling black and white mirror portal.  Raven and Warrior Tiger stood close to me. Warrior Tiger was riding a Siberian tiger, and was a wolf-woman wearing a brown hooded robe, wielding a brown staff with a red sphere at the top, and a pentacle around her neck. "To the Temple of the Angels," I said. Raven and WT nodded, and we went in. We were tumbling through a wormhole head over heels. Michael was a giant transparent angel, swinging his sword in front of him, like someone using  machete to trailblaze in the jungle. Basara was floating through on a silver disk singing like a Japanese pop singer, "You have safe passage, you have safe passage." Our tumbling stabilized, and we began flying. I noticed the same creepy hairy body part creatures. I saw other dreamers, a bird in a cage, a table, a birdbath, a soccer ball, and a rubber octopus floating through the wormhole.
	We landed in three large fountains. Raven was on my left, and WT was on hers.  There was a statue of Aquarius behind each us, with water pouring from his jar. A large angel with a transparent steel mask over his face stood in front of us. He charged his fist with fire and demanded, "Why have you come here?"
	We spoke as if in a trance. "We have come here to receive the Empowerment of the Angels."
	Michael appeared, and he told the archangel, "They are ready for the pain."
	"Step back and stand under the stream in the Sacred Fountains," said the archangel. Other angels appeared and began singing. I stepped back under the fountain. I felt like I was naked, but my clothes did not disappear. I felt like I was taking an almost scalding hot shower, but I did not move my body. I felt clean, and sad for some strange reason. 
	"Now step forward," the archangel said. We stepped out of the fountains, and the water disappeared off of us. Three angels stepped forward, and handed us three sacred caduceus. Our clothes changed into white robes with hints of gold, and we were wearing silvery blue helmets with gold wings. We were wearing necklaces with symbols on it that kept changing, a gold medallion, our spirit animals, different constellations. 
	We were led to the edge of the temple. We looked down to Earth. It was covered in black dots, in some places so thick, it look like a mass of blackness. I was disturbed by this. I slowly pointed my caduceus at the blackness, as if in a trance. Michael lowered my arm, and said, "Sh."
	"All those black dots you see," said the archangel, "are souls in need of healing. But, we are limited. We cannot heal them all. There is too much suffering in the world."
I recoiled in horror. Warrior Tiger's jaw dropped, and a tear rolled down her cheek. Raven cried openly, and covered her hands with her face. "I didn't want this, I didn't sign up for this!" she said.
	An angel walked to her, and he put his arm around her. "It was your destiny, you would have done it, even if you knew you would feel this pain."
	"Such is the blessing and the curse of the Angels," said the archangel loudly. A tear rolled down his cheek. "The beauty and sadness, terror and power, the agony and ecstasy of the angels. the knowledge of all the pain, and the knowledge of our limits. You will carry this sorrow with you, until the end of time."
	"NO!" cried Raven. I walked to her and hugged her. "I want to forget, I can't... I just can't deal with this right now. Make me forget, Nomad, at least for now. At least until this battle is over. Do you think you can do it?"
	"I don't want to. Please don't make me. I don't even know if I can."
	Raven looked at me with terror in her eyes. "Please, please, just try."
	I placed my hand on her forehead, and brought her close into me, then I whispered in her ear, "Forget."
	Her caduceus changed into a black scepter, and she said, "Now let's go kick that bitch's ass, banish her back to hell."
	Warrior Tiger walked to me. She had tears running down her face. There was a Siberian tiger with her. The tiger rubbed up against her and purred. "Me too," she said softly. I nodded. I took her face in my hands, and I looked in her eyes. I spoke to her telepathicaly. I told her this was just for the length of the fight. She nodded.
	I whispered, "forget," and I kissed her forehead.
	"What are you talking about?" said Raven.
	"Oh nothing," I said. "Let's go back to the Moon." Raven nodded her head, and I created a golden and white swirling portal. We stepped through, and walked on to the Moon. There were many others there. "Now, for you to become Lord of Light!" Raven said to WT. 
	"Didn't you do that already?" I said.
	"Huh? Oh right," said Raven. 
	"Damn, I made the forgetful spell too strong," I thought.
	"Now to fight Ultimecia," Raven said grimly.
	The area in the Biodome was full of allies, more than I could keep track of.
	"We will banish her!" Raven shouted. We all let loose war cries. It sounded like animals, gods, and humans roaring in unison.

*Battling the Old Hag*
	Raven created a huge portal. We all went through. We were in Morrigan's room. She was sleeping. The Old Hag was at the head of her bed. She was meditating. Astral tentacles came out of her, as she called puppets to her. Michael was unsheathed his sword. SHHNK! Her eyes bugged out. She looked at all of us, and panicked. Michael lunged forward and sliced her in half top to bottom. As she was reforming, I merged with Selene. Moonlight poured from my whole being, every pore, my fingernails, and especially my eyes. "I am Moon-Ra," I said quietly. "I am Day and Night." I roared and astral tentacles shot out from my forehead, and a moon net like a hand reached out from me and grabbed Ultimecia. Pixy shot vines out of her hands which entangled Ultimecia. She struggled to break free. She cursed at us and spat. Rainstorm, my blue dragon ally, appeared as a baby dragon. He blew water vapor at her, and she was encased in a block of ice.
	I became a Tiger Lord. Spikes of bone grew out of my head like a crown, and out of my shoulders like armor. Moonlight poured out of from my eyes. I shot more astral tentacles out of my forehead and roared.
	Five entities, Raven, Warrior Tiger, Angelica and two others I did not recognize floated up to the level of Ultimecia, and sat in lotus.  They closed their eyes and meditated, forming a red pentacle floating in the air. There was an outer circle, around it, with sacred runes spinning between the circles. Raven opened her mouth, and it got bigger and bigger. A swarm of scarab beetles flew out from her mouth and attacked Ultimecia.  Warrior Tiger glowed with an inner golden light. She opened her eyes, and screamed as light shot out from her eyes and mouth in three golden beams. She was going supernova.  Angelica had a green saber toothed tiger with orange stripes grinning near hear. Green energy shot out of her, and the other two was red like pure rage, and blue like ancient cold.
	"We are the Five Lords" they said in unison. "We are banishing you to another dimension."
 	Ultimecia's third eye imploded, like it was being pulles from inside her head. She shrieked with anger. Raven shouted, "The control is broken. Separate!"
	I transformed into a bunyip. I had the body of a kangaroo, a long neck like a giraffe, the head of an owl, and the arms of a man. I summoned a great black didjeridoo, and played an earthquake song. Everything vibrated and shook. Spike pounded the ground with huge golden energy gloves, sending shockwaves at the Old Hag.
The Five Lords floated down from the pentacle, and stood on the ground. Raven was petting a little black cat. It jumped down from her arms. She pounded her staff on the ground, and shouted, " I am Raven Queen of Night!" Her staff changed from a white shepherd's staff, to a black staff with ornate gold at the top. She was wearing a black dress that looked like satin stretched over bone. She had two spiraling black horns coming out of her head. Black tendrils shot out from the bottom of the staff, and the cat turned into a black lion with raven wings. It roared at Ultimecia. Jo, my astral pet appeared. He was a giant black pitbull with three heads. One of the heads bayed like a hound, another one barked, and another head growled.
	Sarnox appeared, riding an undead great Dane, in wraith form, he had a body of purple and green flame, and a brown robe. His yellow eyes and teeth were floating in his head. He swung a small scythe on a chain. He dismounted his steed. The great Dane became flesh. It grew horns on its head, and claws like a lion on its paws. It laughed like a man, and the three familiars leapt at Ultimecia, and clamped down on her feet.
	Raven slammed her staff down on the ground, again, and lightning came down and charged it. I heard the Smooth Criminal cover by Alien Ant Farm playing, and Raven danced like Michael Jackson. She kept summoning lightning into her staff, and spinning it around, laughing maniacally. Then, she'd point her staff at Ultimecia without firing to taunt her.
	I laughed into my didjerdoo, and reality rippled. I grew two wings and floated up, and flew in a circle around Ultimecia. Raven shouted, "Now, FIRE!"
I heard, the Offspring, "Hey, come out and play!" Raven unleashed multiple lightning bolts at Utimecia. Sarnox threw his scythe-chain into Ultimecia and yanked on it. Then, he multiplied himself and did it again, pulling her apart from all directions. Selene flew up, and fired a beam of pure moonlight into her left eye. That eye was forced open, and expanded as Ultimecia screamed in anger. Pixy shot a poisonous vine with red thorns directly into Ultimecia's other eye. The vine grew behind her eyeball, and wrapped itself around it, and Pixy pulled on the vine. The eyeball trembled and shook, as she closed her eye.
	I went into a trance and said," I am, Timelyst Knight, Lord of Night, I access infinite power!" I become an android Liger then jaguar, then an android in Nomad form. I roar like a thousand lion androids, and my mouth is green and black grid energy, which ripples the fabric of time and space. The battle scene slows down. I create a small wormhole directly to her face. RAAAAAAAA! I flew through the wormhole, sensing my teleportation, and I land on her, and rip her throat out, then leap off.  Poet appeared and said, "You disgust me." He spat on her. His spit burned her skin. He disappeared. Sacrosanct was teleporting all over the place firing cosmic blasts from all directions. Link cut her head off. Basara made a force field around the head and body. Raven pounded her staff on the ground and gravity waves came out. Vegeta fired a blast of pure energy at her. 
	A woman separated out from Ultm. She looks all wet like she was just born. She wa covered in ectolplasm. Gross! She was naked in a fetal position. She looked like she is crying, but I couldn't hear anything at first. Then, her cries were telepathic so FUCKING LOUD in my head.
	Sacrosanct picked her up and flew away with her after putting a red blanket on her that turns into a dress.
	Ultimecia, grew a new head and laughed mockingly. The other Q's, two Golden Men, one with green eyes (MoSh's,) and one with violet eyes (Raven's, Sacrosanct is mainly blue), flying at the Old Hag, like Falcon Punches. Suddenly everything is silent. Time seems to stop. Raven said quietly, "You're an ancient fool." Then, she screamed like a banshee and fired astral tentacles of pure night energy at Ultimecia. The energy was black and violet, stars in a night sky. The astral tentacles mangled her energy, and I realized she was rippling time and space to tear her apart.
	I heard Basara singing, "You have weaker energy," and it sounds like a thousand Japanese children, with thick accents. I shot astral tentacles out of my paws like claws, and pierce her space time. "Take, that, ancient bitch! Feel weakness!"
	Then, I saw MoSh flying through the sky a great winged serpent. His wings were changing color, and he had a rainbow, a complete circle floating above his head. He flew straight at her, roaring like a crocodile. He spun around her, constricting, her, then bit her neck, and poison like green energy was pumped into her veins. "Weakness!" I heard him say telepathically.
	Ultimecia screamed at us, "I am not weaker!"
	I start laughing. She fired golden bolts of pure raw energy at me. I turn into a house cat-man, a grey tabby. I was wearing a bathrobe in a Japanese Zen garden. I bow, and my aura reflected the bolts, turning them into fireworks. She did it more and more. I laughed and Michael did also. We were in the same space, almost like we had merged. His aura added to mine, and she shot more bolts. Her bolts turned into lotus blossoms and fell to the ground. Koomo appeared and started laughing. Empowerments appeared: weapons and energy armor floated to the other fighters. Sarnox rode by as the Grim Reaper on a cute grey poodle, with a long bright pink toungue hanging out. He laughed like a child. hee hee hee. We start laughing harder. I felt a dream emotion: Joy, Wonderment, Amazement, Power, and Terror. Francois appeared and laughed. He is laughed so hard he was crying. Golden coins fountained from his eyes. Sancrosanct appears and starts laughing. The aura becomes stronger, full of gold swirls dancing and spinning. Francois  danced like an old sailor, then hopped on a small whale and rode it around in circles. The whale grinned at us. "What the fuck is going on?" I though, rolling with laughter on the floor.

*wormhole*
	Everything zooms out. WHOOSH. I feel a roaring in my ears. wormhole.  We were on a barren grey plain full of dead black trees and an orange smoggy sky. We are all superheroes: pure color blasting pure color at Ultimecia. Poet was in a red and white costume. He was a black man with flaming hair. He was firing a blast of red energy. Raven was the Scarlett Witch. She was firing a beam of gravity at Ultimecia. I was John Stewart, Green Lantern in a green and white suit, a beam of green energy firing from my ring. Then, I created a giant ring, and I whipped her with it.  Poet changed to Superman and Shazzam, and lasers came out of his eyes, and a blast of water powerful enough to destroy rock. MoSh was a Naga man, a blast of pure bluish white poison spewing from his mouth. 	Warrior Tiger was riding a cute plush baby triceratops with leopard spots. She was wearing a leopard costume with plush horns and ears and a leopard tail. She was waving around a plush leopard spotted pitchfork. Silverwolf rode by on a little wolf cub. She looked like a tiny little gnome witch. She held on to the wolf, and almost lost her hat. I started laughing my ass off. Silverwolf wagged her finger at me.  Little lightning inchworms leapt off her head, and crawled into Ultimecia's mouth.  Silverwolf grinned. 	Warrior Tiger roared like a leopard, then she had the face of a wolf. her pet changed into a giant black panther with a black wolf's head. She became a sorceror, wearing a leopard robe, and grey wolf body and head holding a wooden leopard staff. She growled. She banged it on the ground. Jo became Cerebus, a great black three headed hellhound. He growled and bayed.  His voice made reality quiver. Jo and Warrior Tiger's familiar leapt foward. She banged her staff again, and vines grew toward Ult with snake heads. Flames ran down the length of the snakes as the crawled toward Ultimecia and bit her. Then lightning came out of Warrior Tiger's staff, and flowed down the snakes into Ultimecia. 
	Warrior Tiger changed form. She was wearing an orange witch hat, an orange dress, an orange wig, and an orange moustache. It looked like a cheesy Halloween costume. She ripped off her moustache with a MWAH and started laughing. She tossed her moustache at me, and it hit my face. I held it close and said "Oh I will treasure this!" Then it turned into a caterpillar and danced vaudeville and sang.
	I laughed, and waves of gravity came out of me. Warrior Tiger turned into a leopard, I changed into a Siberian Tiger. Then, she changed into a snow leopard. There was a back drop of a snowy mountaing. An owl flew down, and tore at Ult's eyes. "WHO THE FUCK IS THAT?" I wondered. "Oh, it's that girl from DV with the Owl icon, I thought." She then changed into a woman in a sexy dream color dress, black and green with a snake around her neck, and a cartoon horse face.  Then,a human with purple skin. She waved at me and blew a kiss, then changed into an owl and flew away. Her kiss turned into a butterfly and flew around all of us, then a wasp, and crawled all over Ult's face, stinging her.
	Warrior Tiger and I looked at each other, and nodded, two big cats. We and our familiars pounced at Ultimecia ripping her face apart. There was no blood, only an emptiness like a black hole.  
	"Do you want to see my TRUE FORM?!" Ultimecia screamed. She changed into a man, of pure night. He looked like a black hole incarnate. He shot blasts of goo at us, which stuck to us, and tried to pull us in. I asked for Zues to guide me. He appeared, and we merged. "THIS IS A FUCKING DREAM BITCH FUCK YOU. I OWN MY LUCIDITY!" I yelled. 
	We fly into the Goo. Michael appeared as Thor and merged with me. Sacrosanct, the golden god, cosmic light, Koomo, with a double bladed hand axe, and a spear appeared and merged with me.  We found the dwarf star, a small black rock. We all fired at it. It repels our attacks which we reabsorb. We got stronger and bigger. "Now f-" Sacrosanct was about to say, but The Bitch grabbed his lip with a black hole gravity tenatacle, and spun him around her then, she did it to all of us. We formed a circle, then spin, forming a golden sphere. All three Q's fly at her, One has an orb, another his fist, another his foot, as she charged undead lightning, now in old hag form.
Naga MosSh appeared and bit her, as poison flowed out of him, green energy astral snakes into her veins and move toward her black hole heart.
The Q's stopped time for a second. Raven's said: Oogaly Moogaly! Mosh's Q giggled. Mine said, "Sometimes it's fun to cheat." He tossed the black hole orb at her dwarf star heart, and she was contained inside. She was trapped within. The Q's merged and said, "Wily sorceress, you almost get me to hate you. I will not give you my power." He tossed her into a portal to the Outer Realms.
	"He said she is going to be really frustrated once she realizes she cannot harm people," he said. I start laughing. Raven and I hugged. 
*wormhole*
	We were suddenly in a small cottage with a white pentagon shaped table in the center. Poet appeared like a giant ghost and said, "You fucked it up," like a sad android. He shook his head. 
	Raven said, "What were we supposed to do?"
 Morrigan said, "Poet stop. Everyone doesn't understand everything. We need to talk. All of us. Stop it, Poet."
"Fuck you. Why don't you go fuck your little gnome boyfriend?"

*The Five*
We changed into the Five. Poet and Morrigan were High Elf vampires. Poet was a cyborg, but did not want to admit it.  Raven and I were half-elven, half-orc. Robert was half-orc, half-gnome. 
        "You're the one that wants to fuck him!" Morrigan said.
        Poet said, "I told you not to tell anyone!"
	MoSh's jaw dropped. Raven and I tried not to giggle. Poet shot steel tentacles at our throats and roared. His eyes turned green he looked insane. Ultimecia appeared like a little green fairy, she said, "Haha, I have him under my control." 
"No you don't you crazy bitch," Morrigan growled.  Morrigan had a wolf head, and a tiger body, and tiger stripes. She leapt at Utimecia, after breaking off Poet's tentacle hold. She jumped a few times, and grabbed her, and shook her. I sent red energy down the tentacle. MoSh just stood there. He yawned and looked at his watch. Raven broke it off, and turned into a leopard then pounced at on him. His eyes turned back to normal.
	Raven punched him in the face. He said, "Ow," in an android face and voice. 
"You android fucker, said Raven. How the hell are we going to heal you of that cyber virus? We don't have the power."
	"You are right. I am sorry," he said sadly.
	MoSh walked out.  
"I just want to die. I need you to kill me. I don't want to live forever in this strange body. I am a freak. I can't wait for the hackers to hack this virus. I may kill people next. I never should have done this." 
	"No!" said Morrigan, horrified. 'We are not going to kill you."
	"It's true," said Raven, "we must."
"How could you say that, you crazy bitch?" Morrigan snarled like leopard.
Raven, turned into a great leopard sorceress in a purple robe. "LISTEN TO ME, YOU CRAZY BITCH!" she roared, and epic rock music played, "He is going insane. There is nothing we can do. He is one of the most powerful beings on the planet! He is right. He may kill people soon."
Morrigan turned into a stone cat warrior, and stomped at Raven, then leapt at her, they roared at each other and flew at each other in the air, a leopard and a jaguar. They clashed with a thunderclap and lightning. I turned into a kung fu cat. I said, "Now ladies, ladies," I polished my claws. I had puffy blond hair, and lipstick on.
I roared, "Stop it!" like a tiger, and I pulled them apart. Now what is the problem? I became a skinny lion-man in a track suit. Morrigan clawed me. "WE ARE NOT GOING TO DO IT!" Raven and I roared at Morrigan. "He is going to do it himself."
Poet looked terrified. "No," he begged. "Kill me, you can do it now. All of you. Get MoSh. All of you together are strong enough to to kill me in a few minutes."
	"NO! THAT IS AGAINST MORALITY!" Raven roared. 
	"I am not going to take this karmic debt upon me, brother," I spat. "Go and do it yourself, android!" I roared like an android. 
	"Ah, you are an android, brother!" said Raven as she roared like an android. "Ah, and so am I?" Morrigan's face appeared like an android, then MoSh came back in. He was an android with octopus tentacles. 
	"Ah! We are all androids! What the hell is happening?"

*Ah! No one remembers!*
"Don't you remember? I said. "Ah! No one remembers!" I cried. "We decided to all become androids, to jump into their bodies. Doesn't anyone one remember? Ah, no one remembers!" I started crying convuslively and shouted, "We did it for enternal life! We all have viruses, and must destroy ourselves! We agreed that we would take a virus into us to make us believe the four of us were animal shapeshifters, and we would believe that Poet was an android! No one remembers! I am the only one!" I cried like my entire family just died. "We went mad when we learned to actually shapeshift. These android bodies gave us the power to go beyond creating u\illision, and bend reality around us like a garment! It wasn't supposed to go this far. We are in a holo-illusion. The reality is the android selves we see, beneath the veil, we are all androids. We are all going mad. There is no one working on a cure for the virus. No one here knows we have it. We are the only five sentient androids on the planet. Don't you see? We are all Jumpers! We made a decision to forget, as an experiment. The holodeck was supposed to shut down, but it did not. Instead, it began bending reality somehow. At the center of it, a tiny black hole formed, and, began bending reality, and tiny universe grew went this thing went supernova.  We five were all right here when it happened. In the same holodeck which we are now in. Listen, this whole universe is false. We have to get the fuck out of here. We got the ability to time jump through bodies in this new sacred universe. Here, we are gods, Sons of the Most High, we are Angels in android bodies, The Fallen Naga from the Sky. We are profane creatures. For this we are cursed. It's karmic." I said haunted.
	My voice became a whisper. "For this we are cursed." I changed into a brown and white weasel. "I like being a shapeshifter." I said. "But, I don't want to live forever. I want to die someday. We all have the virus. It's embedded within us. We asked God to forget certain things, as an experiment, and we get this tormenting experience. We have experienced beauty, light, and near limitless power."
	Raven started crying. Mournful rock started blasting out of her. Basara appeared, and rain poured over us.  Thundering clouds appeared. "Don't make me do it!" he cried. He had a face like a mournful basset hound.
	"Please!" said Raven. "We are all infected machines. This is all physical manifestations of our negative karma by deciding to forget, yet becoming immortal. And now the virus is mutated to make us lose control."
The Golden Man appeared. "The one you call Ultimecia, is the key to the virus. She is the originator. We are all androids!" He said. "I am too!" 
	Koomo appeared and said "I am too!" Michael, Selene, Pixy, Warrior Tiger, I saw so many dreamers, all saying, "I am too!" 
	Then, I saw thousands of us on a great green field. "We are all androids!" we said. "and we have been infected with the multivirus!" we cried. "We must be free of these bodies," we shouted. "And the only way to do this is to die!"
	We ran toward a cliff, we ripped off our clothes, and and let the illusions of our flesh melt away. We jumped off the cliff and sailed through the air, to a valley full of spires which we sharpened for this purpose. We impaled ourselves on these spires, and right before we died, we said, "I release, so-and-so." Some people's names sounded like a hum or a wish or a song, some people's names sounded like birds singing or the wind blowing. I said, "I release Andragawn."
	It took us years to die. I floated partway out of my body, half phoenix, and half-wolf, then I turned into a dragon, but I couldn't leave. I pulled at my tail, but it was anchored in. I felt pain coming up through my tail into me. I tried to go back in. The pain was ten times worse. I floated back out of my body, partway. I felt less pain. I told myself, "This is astral projection, I feel no pain." The physical pain went away. But, the pain I felt was not beeing able to leave, being a prisoner stuck to this body for years, no centuries. It was living hell. Seeing all my friends trapped like me, was horrifying. Lightning would hit us, and it would make us honk like ducks. We felt like the universe was mocking us.
We finally died. We were so happy to be free. We flew around as glowing orbs of light for millenia. We flew threw the universe, and just looked at things. We found the most beautiful places. We became semi-corporeal, but only just enough to smell a flower, or give a cute person a kiss.  Then, we flew to Earth. We watched it for awhile. "Hmm, we said. Sentience. But, they haven't any where near evolved to the point of madness like as the type we suffered from as android. Let us explore The Crust, and Hollow Earth." 
	"Yes, we shall, my brothers," I said, a purple vampire. "Yes we shall!"
	We flew down to Earth. We flew back and forth between the Crust and Hollow Earth. "Amazing! Terrifying! Beautiful! Magnificent! Deadly!" 
	MoSh, the snake god, the god of death and rebirth, a god of pure power said, "Deadly." We met in outer space. We were gods in a ring. I was a snake god also, and also a lion god, a god of war and power.
	Morrigan was a vampire tarantula, "Yes, let us explore it, my brothers and sisters!" 
	"Look at all the bodies we can jump into!" said MoSh, the snake god.
"Okay, this is what we are going to do, to increase our powers," said Poet giggling. He looked like a cute housecat. I wanted to pet him. Morrigan changed into a witch wearing a dark purple satin dress. Poet rubbed up against her. "Listen, we are going to set up our lives in order. In a speficic order, in order, pun intended, hee hee, in order to see what happens. We were androids for so long, so many centuries, and our minds were corrupted by the virus. Let us go in these flesh forms down here. I see alien entities are helping these creatures evolve. Plus they have already seeded the planet. Look, I am going to choose a flesh form. 
	"Ah! NO!" cried Morrigan. "You'll die!" She grabbed his arm.
	"I will not!" he said. He shook his arm off her and flew down to earth. We waited for what seemed like centuries, waiting for him to come back. He flew back in a few seconds with a big smile on his face. "Ah!" Morrigan said. "What was it like?"
	"Oh! It was amazing!" he looked up and cried, and smiled at the same time. 	Morrigan was mortified. "You look insane."
	"No, it was beautiful. You have to try it."
	"Did you die?" said Morrigan.
	"Yes, but was relatively painless."
	Morrigan roared and pounced on him. "You weren't supposed to die, you fool! That's painful. I knew there were no immortal flesh forms!"
	"But, these Walkers," he said, "they die easily, but can live for centuries if they are not killed." 
	"Then, we shall kill them," said Morrigan suddenly in a trance. "We will pollute the oceans.'" 
	"And rivers and streams shall run with our poison!" said MoSh. 
	"We will come back faster, and we will learn more." I said. 
	"We will sacrifice this planet for our gain."said Raven.
	Poet looked at us, terrifed, then fell under a trance, "We will make you slowly die in our thirst for knowledge, we want you to give us shorter lives. Be poisoned, planet!"
	Sqwawkgnaw (Ultimecia) appeared looking like a vulture. She had an astral tentacles in each one of us. "Fools!" she said. "You think you are gods, children of the Most High, here I am God, I am the Goddess of Nothingness, and I reign supreme. I am the black hole at the center of your galaxy, and everything revolves around me!" I felt like I was going to vomit. 
	We screamed and broke free of her grip, and flew down to earth and jumped in bodies.  Squakgnaw screamed, and flew away in a huff.  MoSh was a toucan, Poet was a man, I was a crab, Morrigan was a wolf. Raven was a something like a squirrel. "We have to remember to communicate," we said. "We have to do it telepathically while awake, and fight Squaukgawn in our dreams so we can have peace in lightbody, between lives. She does not know about Hollow Earth, but, if we want to leave Earth, she will be waiting right there for us in outer space. If we ever want to leave, we have to band together on the dream dimension to fight her. If we ever defeat her, we can finally leave and go somewhere else or stay here if we choose. I believe we can do this. She is going to invade the dreams of other Jumpers, and bend them to her will. She is a powerful entity. She will give them power for control. All these creatures are fools, and must be dealt with swiflty. Do not pity them. We must battle for our right to leave Earth. No matter how many lifetimes is takes."
	And we made a sacred pact. The man cut himself, and made small cuts on each of us. We spilled our blood in a basin, then we mixed it and all took a sip. "There is no meaning to this," Poet said solemnly, "except to ingraine this memory on our soul-minds. We scientifically understand that by doing such a traumatizing act will burn it on the brains of our souls, this experience. We drink each others' blood, because we do not want to forget. When we die, we want to keep traveling together. Every lifetime we are going to battle and fight this bitch for our right to fly to the Moon. We will reclaim the Moon from her in the Dream Dimension. We will build a base of operations. This is where she resides when she watches earth from afar. She will be furthered angered as her control and deception weakens.* We will do this for as many lifetimes as it takes."*

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dream Notes: 

Cover myself with my spaceship, and fly to the Biodome. Raven? "She left awhile ago, mate, don't forget, you are dreaming.
Sit in my temple and sigh.
Do self-healing. Raven appears with Warrior Tiger. She appears as a Siberian Tiger. Raven is a black jaguar. I turn into a black tiger with purple stripes.  Sarnox changes into a Mollosian.

We look at the stars. Silverwolf goes the sky, riding a wolf. We laugh. Let's find plants to bring back to the Biodome. 

Biodome
I see MoSh. There is a little girl holding his hand. He is talking to her about a butterfly. A pink winged rabbit hops by. She grabs it and pets it. It hops away and she chases it. They disappear.

I give Raven a hug. We talk to each other telepathically. It's like an exchange of emotion even deeper than thought. Pixy appears and gives her a hug, and whispers something in her ear.

We toss seeds on the ground. Pixy makes them grow. I see my fingers are glowing white. Selene and I are still merged. MoonRa.

The flowers have faces, they smile and talk to us. They start walking around and doing the can-can. Warrior Tiger turns into Alice and says, "oh!"

I turn into The Cheshire Cat and start laughing.  Raven turns into toto and barks at Warrior Tiger, then she says, "Oops!" and turns into the White Rabbit.  "Com here you!"

She runs down a hole.

We go to Wonderland. 360 vision. Brightness. Madness. Wonder.  I see R. She runs across the chessboard, and gives me a hug.  I am stuck in a maze! Help.

Let's just fly! oh ok! I turn in Peter Pan, and she turns into Wendy. Silverwolf in a little skunk costume, a cute little girl riding a wolf. 

R picks her up. "Aw!.... ack!" Hey man.

She's a grown woman.

"Where are we?"

"NeverWonderland!"

Where?

"my own little interdimensional pocket!"

"Have some ice cream! Lets go flying haha. I'll race you. I can run faster! Oh, really?" Cheetah
she turns into a cheetah

we race I begin to lose I grab her, and knock her to the ground. We tumble around. then I lick her face. nuzzle

why did you leave? why did you leave? why didn't you leave him?

Specter of an ogre.

"A spell!" He pulls her away. Break the cord!

I can't! Help me. 

You have to do it yourself. I can't. 

Goodbye! "No, Nate!"

I teleport away. I stumble into the glen of healing.

she's covered in darkness... look at you...

stay away from that creature.

i want to help. You can't! You know the truth. She married the ogre. She is the ogre's wife.

I scream at the sky at the entrance to the cave.  Falcon. arrow.

who shot me? you shot your self.

what?

in your madness.

Crying with grief. Parasites came off my heart.  Falling asleep.  Mummification.

dreams within dreams within dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have been traumatized by seeing a woman that I was in love with married to an Ogre. She is my Heartbreaker, the first one who I shared a dream with. I am in dreams within dreams within dreams. I am recovering under layers of dreams in the Cave of the Frost Giant. 

I may not be on the Moon for awhile, unless my astral body can come out and hang out.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Ultimecia battle updated. #294

----------


## Baron Samedi

Ariel Dream. I'm a fairy! hee hee!

Neverwonderland. Raven is there. and MoSh. We go down slides and waterslides. We eat chocolate sunflowers. 

Captain Hook is boring. 

mermaids, "Hello, Pan!"

----------


## Loaf

> We eat chocolate sunflowers.



Did they taste any good? I'd like to eat some now.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Did they taste any good? I'd like to eat some now.



They tasted like chocolate bunnies you get at Easter, but they had fillings in them, like strawberry, vanilla marshmallow.

Eat stuff in a dream that you could never eat in waking life. Eat something that looks pretty, or interesting. It's funny.

----------


## Raven Knight

> They tasted like chocolate bunnies you get at Easter, but they had fillings in them, like strawberry, vanilla marshmallow.
> 
> Eat stuff in a dream that you could never eat in waking life. Eat something that looks pretty, or interesting. It's funny.



I don't remember this... but now I want to go back and eat more!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't remember this... but now I want to go back and eat more!



Haha. Neverwonderland is a mix of Neverneverland, Wonderland, and Candyland. Maybe some other places, too, but I know those three so far.  Let's do it! ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dream Notes

AP with cousin. 
stone
There's your body.

We are in AP!

RC? RC!

Let's fly!

----------


## Baron Samedi

I flew to the Moon, a lion-man encased in mercury. Astral parasites tried to stick to me, but I repelled them using anti-gravity. I grinned to myself. DJ Hope, the AI of the mercury in which I was encased in, my spaceship, spun some kickass d'n'b beats. I spun through the wormhole, and hovered down to the surface of the Moon in the Biodome. She was standing there with MoSh and Allison. There were facing a portal.  MoSh was wearing blue jeans, tennis shoes, and a green T-shirt with a cartoon winged cobra on it. Allison was a werewolf.  

"Are you ready?" said Raven solemnly. I nodded, grimacing, and the mercury melted off me into a little ball. The ball flew to the stage at the base of the tower became DJ Hope, and started spinning.  I loudly cracked my neck and my knuckles. I was wearing something like a black and blue wetsuit.  We stepped into the wormhole.  MoSh became a transparent giant winged serpent. Raven was riding a huge winged black jaguar wielding a caduceus. Allison was riding a tiger.  I bodysurfed through the wormhole. I put goggles on. My body built up friction, and an aura like a comet glowed around me. We landed on a hill overlooking a war torn city. The steeds disappeared.

On a road below us, were slaves chained together of human and many other space races.  The slavers were human men in black pants and boots with no shirts. Their bodies were covered with tattoos, and they were all bald.  They had whips in one hand, and tasers in the other.  They kept telling the slaves to walk faster, and if one stumbled or dragged their feet, they would get tasered or whipped. "I've seen enough of this," Raven said.  
"These slavers will be punished," Allison growled, and cracked her knuckles. MoSh released a throaty hissed. I turned into a huge Siberian tiger, and roared in furious anger.  Raven's cat, shadow, jumped out of her arms, and turned into a huge jaguar. Raven got on her back as was wielding a caduceus.  Raven, Allison, and I charged down the mountain. Allison was yipping like a mad coyote and growling like a wolf simultaneously. MoSh flew up into the sky, he spun in circles, and a flash of light burst from him. His eyes glowed yellow, and he flew down at the slavers hissing like a cobra.

"Ah, more slaves to sell!" said the lead slaver. "Ready your weapons, brothers!" The slavers whipped crossbows off their backs, readied bolts, and aimed at us. Shadow got hit with a tranq dart in his left rear foot, but just shook his foot, and kept going. I got stuck in the gut. I stood up, and I focused my energy on pushing the dart out from the inside. It fell to the ground, and the drug leaked out through the wound.  I laughed madly, "HUH HUH HUH HUH!" I changed into Juargawn form, half man, half jaguar. I was enwreathed in flame....

Notes:

Timelyst Knight

Queen of Knight

Wolf Running

Slaves attack slavers, some run

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

healing in the biodome 

the inner world

Q, dream gem

Malkus

fight dream demons, Timelyst Knight

go to Malkus inner world, make plants grow, part the sky, tornado clears clouds

*88

go to my uncle B's house,

fight dream demon,

fight embedded demon

vortex clearing

bromeliad lion

go to Glen of Healing

take a nap there

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

MoSh to see Bach with Basara and Raven. they jam and MoSh summons black butterflies, and velvet violet and black flowers grow, a huge black gargoyle, appears behind him

Loaf  go to Loaf's inner world, he energy blasts a dream demon, I give empowerments like a white mage .
raven shoots rays of sunlight at it, I grow plants there, Raven summons a tornado, to suck the black clouds a way. Loaf throws a bread on the ground and goes to sleep. loaf plants come up out of his footprints

Wolftsunade - she is being chased. raven and I appear. I eat them and spit them out. Raven becomes Queen of Night, and lightning blasts them. Wolf becomes a wolf, and attacks two them, one flies away

Brian - we evacuate the house of negative energy, we summon the caduceus, and Michael merges with me

Vegeta - i train with Vegeta.  he teaches me about telepathic wind

----------


## Loaf

> *Loaf  go to Loaf's* inner world, he energy blasts a dream demon, I give empowerments like a white mage .
> raven shoots rays of sunlight at it, I grow plants there, Raven summons a tornado, to suck the black clouds a way. *Loaf throws a bread on the ground* and goes to sleep. l*oaf plants come up out of his footp*rints




Wait, what?
If anything did happen I'm really pissed off because my recall was shit last night.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wait, what?
> If anything did happen I'm really pissed off because my recall was shit last night.



I will update the whole thing when I have time. you were sitting at your computer, then we all got sucked into it. You energy blasted this enemy, and Raven summoned lightning. I gave you empowerments like a white mage. Raven cleared out the clouds, and I made plants grow. Then, you said you were tired, and fell asleep. Then, we did healing on you, and exited your dream.

----------


## Loaf

My dream was really weird last night. It was very patchy and I can't remember certain things, but I do know a lot went on.

Of course I won't be convinced it happened until I consciously place a special something on the moon for you to find. Of course if it was me that is epic.
What did I look like?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> My dream was really weird last night. It was very patchy and I can't remember certain things, but I do know a lot went on.
> 
> Of course I won't be convinced it happened until I consciously place a special something on the moon for you to find. Of course if it was me that is epic.
> What did I look like?



I decided to help you even if you don't remember, because I am getting pissed off at those bastards. You looked like a young Caucasian man, maybe mixed race, about 17, wearing jeans and a tshirt with brown grown out hair, and white worn street shoes.  I wasn't really paying attention much to how you looked, because I was focused on doing my magic. Raven and I have had lots of shared dreams of other people that they don't remember.  Remembering is for your sake, not mine.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Lucid Nightmare*
I was floating through some nasty place, like a junkyard. A red demon appeared. "Well, hello child. Welcome to terror and pain," it said, laughing.
I pointed my pinky finger at it, and said, "Show me your energy!" but no sound came out of my mouth.
_
What the fuck? I haven't had one of these dreams in years._
The demon laughed at me, and slowly moved toward me.
I tried again, "Show me your energy!" but no sound came out, only movement.
I felt like I inexplicably had no powers. _Shit, what the hell am I going to do?_
I tried a technique that I usually don't do: I spun to get the hell out of there. I moved about fifteen feet away. The demon had some kind of invisible chain in my foot. It simply followed me.
"Where the hell do you think you're going, ya little shit?" it said.

_Fuck!_ Feeling powerless. I woke myself up.

----------


## Man of Shred

wow Nightmares can even still happen to the best of us. go figure. that's freaky man.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> wow Nightmares can even still happen to the best of us. go figure. that's freaky man.



I didn't put on my armor before I went to sleep. Vengeance will be mine. It was the archdemon of Malkus.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes:

Meet on the Moon. "Where were you?" Ack! Kill it! 
Spike punches a parasite on me. 
I fall over.
Basara and Raven heal me.
We summon MoSh and Allison.
You might not remember. It's ok. Let's fight.

We go into the inner world. We go into Malkus nightmare.
Raven, Allison, MoSh, Vegeta, Altair, Persian, Sorna, Pixy, Selene, Basara, Bakura, Skyfire, Link.
Jo and Persian run around hunting. Jo has three heads.

Nomad form.
We find the invisible archdemon.
Hello again.
"Hey fuck you."
Pixy dust. It burns!
Demons run down the chain like rats.
Shit, many chains. Four portals. Two sky ones, two ground ones. 
Raven merges with Sorna, The Black Cat. I am RavenRa! eyes glow white.
Allison is a werewolf. MoSh is a Naga. Bakura robs the demons, and makes a golden quarterstaff.
Basara does a strange blue energy thing.
Pixy shoots vines from her hands.
Skyfire burns CHA into his belly. MoonCHA!
What? The Tick and Arthur appear.
Vegeta, Bakura, Jo, Spike, Persian attack the smaller demons. Arthur has a big butterfly net. ATTACK ATTACK!
I merge with Selene, my eyes glow white. I have a hand axe. I throw it, and it returns to my hand. I land on the archdemon, and stab it in the head. RavenRa Scratches it eyes out. Mosh bites him on his back. She runs in a circle. Vortex. Smash the chains! Link runs in a circle. Giant spin attack.

I become a Cave Bunyip. I wield the Beast. BAM BAM BOE WOWOWOW!! We smash the chains. Batman wraps around the archdemon. Spike blasts him in the face. The Tick grabs the archdemon and tosses him in a portal. Pixy and Batman almost get sucked in the sky portals.
Vegeta and The Tick are holding on the the ground ones.

Close the portals! Now! RavenRa runs around, closing the four portals. Sorna and Raven separate. Raven silently becomes Queen of Night. We hunt down the imps.  Selene and I separate. She floods the land with bright moonlight.

Grandfather Bunyip. Crocodile Roar! The Curse of the Angels upon you!
Angels with daggers, swords, and arrows. archangels.
We send tornados. Raven turns back.
Ocarina, we alter the landscape again. We find Malkus. Healing. he goes to sleep.

Angel's Healing. We become animals. Animals flow out of us.

Patrol with Sorna. Alarm. cracks. cracks sealed. A demons is trying to squeeze through. We blast it. Droids come and seal the crack. Conversation about light and dark. Balance. What about good and evil? Sorna is like Neutral Good. 

Training. Pixy: Camoflage, patterns work best.  Bakura, stealing treasure from enemies to create weapons and relics. Altair, dagger, and assasination moves. Batman: live in shadows. Become black as night. Vegeta, dodges. (yesterday was blocks).  The Tick. Laugh at your enemies, to be NIGH INVULNERABLE. Arthur takes notes. Vegeta wants to train Arthur. He flies away. NOO!

Koomo wants to talk to me. We go to the Temple on his planet. We talk about the history of his planet, the history of my planet, and how they interact.  We talk about our history.

He tells me the wraiths are aliens and the bat-people combined into one, a merge. I shiver. I merge with Koomo. We go to a party in the forest. He is like a celebrity. He thinks its ridiculous, but uses it to his advantage.

We go on stage. I merge out of him. "THIS IS AN ALIEN!" He presents me. They freak out.

----------


## Baron Samedi

In the Biodome. We play music. We sing a mountain into existence. The digj makes the mountain grow. Pixy makes plants grow. Raven makes flowers bloom, and insects appear. Selene plays something like a lute, and makes animals appear. Basara makes clouds appear, and rain. MoSh shreds streambeds. He flies over the landscape. Ravens and black butterflies and bumblebees follow him. Astral parasite come off of him, and the ravens eat them.

We play an ocean into existence. We make a great depression in the Moon. The digj makes it fill with seawater. Pixy makes the seaweed grow. Selene makes reefs grow.  Basara makes steam vents appear, and currents. Raven makes fish appear, and other sea life. MoSh makes whales and sharks appear.

Grandfather Bunyip.

I go back to my temple.  A squid and sperm whale fighting on the landing pad. The statue is done. The statue dances around. He says he is a golem. Kanaloa/Shiva takes him away. The statue calls himself Juarguardian. The statue will guard the gate. I create a wall with Krishna. At intervals are Easter Island heads with lasers in their eyes. A Hawaiian outrigger canoe flies through the sky, patrolling the wall. He chucks a spear into a demon.

We are under attack!

Lasers fly out of the statues. I blow the conch of Pan. Raven shows up. What the hell. I am Raven, Queen of Night! She merges with Sorna. RAAA! Sornax appears. Dream Warriors from many different dimensions. I blow the conch again. Angels appear.  Michael hands me a brass horn. An archangel appears. We blow our horns. A blast of white light comes out of the archangel. the green demons fly back. MoSh changes into a giant Naga, and sprays them with poison.

People in silver suits on hoverdisks, chase down the demons and blast them.

Hovercycles. who is that?
 Holy shit! 
Holy shit indeed.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Whats the biodome? It doesn't sound to be a "unique" dream location if your meeting people there.

----------


## Loaf

What if someone deleted the moon in a shared dream?

 ::lol::

----------


## Kraftwerk

> What if someone deleted the moon in a shared dream?



That would be interesting... You join nomads shared dream, and you nuke the moon. Then what would he do?

----------


## Loaf

> That would be interesting... You join nomads shared dream, and you nuke the moon. Then what would he do?



Tempting... nah, I wouldn't want to.  :tongue2: 
There are few people who can share lucid dreams (apparently). I'd hate to make enemies of them. WN would probably just recreate the moon, and then crush me.  ::D:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Tempting... nah, I wouldn't want to. 
> There are few people who can share lucid dreams (apparently). I'd hate to make enemies of them. WN would probably just recreate the moon, and then crush me.



Nuke Waking Nomads Moon [].. The last dream goal you would ever accomplish. (I'd like to believe anyone can shared dream, so I don't have to give up hope on it yet  :tongue2: )

----------


## Loaf

> Nuke Waking Nomads Moon [].. The last dream goal you would ever accomplish.



Ha ha!





> (I'd like to believe anyone can shared dream, so I don't have to give up hope on it yet )



Me too. Sometimes I read things that support my hope for it, and other times I read things that make me lose hope. I'm going to the moon either way. Hopefully I'll see you there too. THEN WE CAN NUKE THE MOON TOGETHER. Heh.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Whats the biodome? It doesn't sound to be a "unique" dream location if your meeting people there.



The biodome is a location in the dream plane that stays even after the creators wake up.  It was created as a sort of meeting place for various dreamers to focus on.  It was created by WakingNomad and me, made permanent by our spirit guides, and modified by various dreamers who visit.  It is always there, you are welcome to visit!  And make modifications if you want, others will see them!  ::D: 

FYI, there is a tall dark tower beside the biodome that is modeled after the dark tower in Stephen King's book series.  There is graffiti on the side of the tower reading 'Welcome to the Moon' in yellow spray paint.  Now there is a tall snow covered mountain and a small ocean in the biodome.  Recent additions.

----------


## Loaf

Thanks for telling me that. I was going to leave a secret object somewhere on the moon, but now I see I have to enter that biodome thingy.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> The biodome is a location in the dream plane that stays even after the creators wake up.  It was created as a sort of meeting place for various dreamers to focus on.  It was created by WakingNomad and me, made permanent by our spirit guides, and modified by various dreamers who visit.  It is always there, you are welcome to visit!  And make modifications if you want, others will see them! 
> 
> FYI, there is a tall dark tower beside the biodome that is modeled after the dark tower in Stephen King's book series.  There is graffiti on the side of the tower reading 'Welcome to the Moon' in yellow spray paint.  Now there is a tall snow covered mountain and a small ocean in the biodome.  Recent additions.



Do you have any pictures of it or a possible location so I can better figure out how to get there?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Do you have any pictures of it or a possible location so I can better figure out how to get there?



The tower is a bit like:

The biodome looks a bit like this inside with forests and gardens:

----------


## Loaf

Just like I pictured it would be, coindientally.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Sometimes I read things that support my hope for it, and other times I read things that make me lose hope. I'm going to the moon either way. Hopefully I'll see you there too. THEN WE CAN NUKE THE MOON TOGETHER. Heh.



Mm... Interesting. What I think would probably happen is you would be prevented from doing that, or you would nuke a Moon from another dimension.  I smashed into the Sun as a giant solid planet, and created a black hole, then I went into the black hole.  The Sun is still there in dreams.  An army of demons besieged the City of Nowhere last night, and they got their asses handed to them on a silver platter.

If you want to do it, go ahead. I am not worried about it.

----------


## Loaf

> Tempting... nah, I wouldn't want to. 
> There are few people who can share lucid dreams (apparently). I'd hate to make enemies of them. *WN would probably just recreate the moon, and then crush me.*



I wouldn't dare.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Ack. I want to update all these dreams I only have notes on. Too exhausted. Not enough time or energy. this friggin craptop... freezes every 20 minutes... *sigh*

----------


## Baron Samedi

In which I meet Professor X.

I close my eyes, and go into the astral. Shiva, lord of cannabis, guides me.  I am in space. Proffessor X flies at me, looking exactly as he did in the Marvel game where he ran around in the astral plane.
He stops and hovers in front of me. "Hello brothah!" he says in a slight English accent. "I have been waiting for you to believe in me. We could not speak before this. You would have ignored me, calling me a DC." He chuckled as we flew to a giant mirror floating in space. I was Timelyst Knight, Lord of Night, a silver android wearing an organic liquid black suit.
"You see, we are the same!" he said. We looked into the mirror. He laughed and I grinned. Our faces slowly changed into devil's faces, then skulls, then sliver skulls, and back to flesh. "Just as you dream us, we dream you. We are channeling each others' realities, and also altering it with thoughts, just as we alter physical reality with thoughts first, then actions to alter matter. In a world of no matter, and pure energy, thoughts take on reality instantly. 
We sat on the edge of a building. He summoned a submarine sandwich. He broke it perfectly in half. We had space suits on, but they were flexible, and easy to move in. We turned our helmets open. He offered me half. It had meat. I said, "No thanks."
"Aha, that's one way we are different. I am a vegetarian, but just not in dreams. I know you are, but you can eat salami in dreams."
I summoned a submarine sandwich with avocado, alfafa sprouts, and a whole bunch of vegetables, olives and mushrooms, with cumin and curry sprinkled on it. I broke mine perfectly in half, and I gave it to him. We both had chicken costumes on. He tried it, and liked it. He threw his other sandwich over his shoulder, and it disappeared.
"But, don't tell me you don't like root beer in dreams, right? That would go with this. You like, Barq's I bet, right? Barq's has bite."
"Ah, close, I used to. But, I really prefer IBC, but that's shit so expensive."
"Not in dreams, or in astral for that matter." He smiled and summoned a paper coca-cola cup with brown drink in it.
"What's that?" I said. "Cream soda, no, is that a coke? Gross."
"Rum and coke, lad," he laughed.
"Ah good, idea," I said, summoning a rum and root beer. 
"Hey, let me try that!" he said, taking it out of my hand.  I summoned another. "Ah, delicious," he said drinking. "Good call!"
"Now I am going to eat a hot dog, a big spicy hot dog, because I can eat meat, in dreams."
He summoned a big honkin red beef hot dog. He was about to take a bite, when I summoned a vegetarian hot dog, very spicy. "Hmm?" he said. "Let me try that!" He took it out of my hands. I chuckled and summoned another.
"Oh, this is good!" he said. He summoned sauerkraut, dill weed, mustard seed, and sprinkled it with cumin from nowhere. He took a bite. "Oh, now you have to try this," he said.
I took a bite. It was delicious. We suddenly realized we were wearing chicken costumes. We started laughing at each other. "How did this happen?" he said. 
I think because I was chicken to offer you my sandwich. I was afraid you would not like it. "And I was chicken to try it, I was afraid of not liking it. Well, anyway," he changed tone.
"You and Rae are like me and Jean Grey. We are versions of each other from different dimensions. You are reluctant leader of the mutants, of the next generation of psychics.  You want to fade into the background and this is a noble goal, but first you must amass so many other mutants around you than no one remembers you.
"Listen, Professor X, you can help Jean Rae. This is what you must do, though the journey will be painful: You must go into her dreams, and help her release her inner Phoenix.  Then, she will be able to break the bond of the ogre.  You have seen one of his demon helpers. He made a statue of it, and gave it to Jean Rae to watch her, not watch over her, but to watch her. His dreaming self may be doing these sorcerous things without even his concious mind aware. But, his intent to bewitch her has been successful insofar as she allowed it, so she could become a victim in her own eyes, and therefore feeling justified in doing whatever she wants, because she is a victim, after all.
"You may never see her again in waking life or ever hear from her.  You are going to havee to trust me, trust all of us, that this is real, and if you do this in the dream dimension you truly do do this in her dreams, on the soul level. You know you have the power to walk in dreams, especially hers. She was the First. She was the Heartbreaker. 
"You, Raven, and Warrior Tiger have been blessed with the Power of the Angels. You can appear to her in this form, and heal her. Koomo will teach you about battle empowerments. Selene has a gift to give to Rae in dreams. This will make her dreaming self stronger. It will be a weapon against the ogre. Once Rae breaks the bond in dreams of the Nightstalker, she will be able to break the bond in waking life, and become completely free.  You may never have the satisfaction of knowing in waking life that you did this.  You will just have to trust us, and trust yourself.
"I am not making you an offer, nor am I issuing a command. I am telling you how to do what I know you are already going to do. How do I know? I am from the future."
At the word, future, his voice sounded a like a thousand android roaring like thunder. I decided to come back here and tell you, because as I gazed into the past, I saw myself doing this. I then realized it was somehow my fate, in the sense that I had already done it. I did want to, but I did not resist the idea, realizing its inevitability. Apparently a paradox was averted, because we are both here.
"This may be the saddest, most heartbreaking thing you ever do in dreams. The source of your pain will be from your heart. You will see the one you were in love with, the one that was in love with you, now with a Nightstalking Ogre.
"You are going to do this whether you like it or not, because of love and fate. I am telling you how to accomplish the inevitable.
"Invite her into your dreams. Tell her she is beautiful, and teach her to fight. Bring her on andventures with you. She will seem like another entity like Selene, or Spike, or Pixy, but she will be as real as them, as you are, as I am, as Raven and MoSh are, and all your other Earth Pi Dimensions."
"Excuse me, what do you mean by "Earth Pi?"
"Because Pi is the number your Dimension was assigned by the Greater Beings."
"Why Pi?"
"Pie in your eye!" he said, and a whipped cream pie hit me in the face. 
"Hey" I said, and did it back to him.
We laughed, and ate some pie. It was banana custard with lemon mereingue. We made the pie disappear.
"Well, every dimension, or multiverse, has a specific number it's built around, like Pi. There are many other numbers similar to that, but I don't really want to confuse you. Imagine a number based on a shape with four dimensions."
"Oh, that's mindblowing. Um, please continue."
"Eventually Jean Rae will become an accomplished dream warrior, and her phoenix will naturally manifest. Warn her. Tell her it is going to happen beforehand. Tell her she may not remember. Tell her she is going to become Phoenix incarnate.  You see, you are me, and she is she, and that's exactly why that happened in the movie, telepath. I suppressed Phoenix in Jean Grey, but you must help Jean Rae unleash Phoenix. Then, she will have power to burn the bonds of the Orge, and free her self of his grasp. He will burn if he touches her.
"Even if she does not remember these dreams, the power she recieves from awakening her Inner Beast will give her the courage she needs to leave the man of her nightmares, literally.
"How horrible it must be to be stalked by someone close to you that knows you so well. He knows her fears intimately, and his dreaming self uses those to terrify her in dreams, and make her feel weak.
"After she learns she can fight in dreams, (she will be a purple and white cat person, wielding a trident, or a bladed staff), we will teach her Phoenix Eyes. When her eyes burn, she will see truth for what it is. All the creatures of the dream realm will be visible to her. She will see the Ogre for who he really is.  This will trigger the Phoenix in her.  Tell her she can induce Phoenix form by simply saying, 'I am Phoenix!"
"Yes, I will thank you."
"I knew you were going to do this."
"Yes."
"Your sister and brother-in-law will help you. You have many allies to guide you on your profane quest, O Heretic."
"Yes I do! O Son of Zeus!" I said in a trance.  I was wearing dark green pants, over goat legs. I had no shirt on, and a vest of long fur, blowing in the wind.  My hair was curly and brown, and I had a short goattee and a pointed face. I had two tiny horns, and The Beast, my sentient didjeridoo, was slung over my shoulder like a giant club. I was walking on a purple sand beach. There were purple mountains, under a purple sky, with a harvest sun. A raven flew behind me, and cawed.  Then, a whole flock of ravens flew past me. 
"Hello, _______" I said.
"Sh! Don't say that," a ______ snarled. 
I said, "Hmph, why don't we just dream together?" 
He stuck up his nose and flew away pompously turning into a cub with angel wings. He turned to me, his tongue lolling out, and winked.
I held my didjeridoo over my head, and I played it, breathing, focusing on my breath energy snaking up to the mouthpiece. It looked like I was blowing into nothing.  My eyes turned a glowing red. My skin was a sickly dark yellowish green. I had purple fingernails, and bright red then yellow lips. My eyes changed color back and forth from red to yellow.
I slammed the Beast on the ground, with a a BOE-WOW! and the earth shook.  "I feel power!" I said madly.  Jo came up to me, and turned into Cerebus with a head of a Great Dane, a Pit Bull, and a Mastiff. I got on his back. There was a bridle on the center head. I grabbed on to it, and I swung the didjeridoo forward. It hungrily roared, and jerked us forward. Jo went with it, and leaped. We rode forward at a mad pace.
We came to a place that looked like Oz, but in place of the Emerald City was a blood red castle.  Jean Rae was looking out of a tower with very long blond hair, like Rapunzel. She was quietly combing it, and singing to herself a sad song. I rode up to the gate, now on a small blue dragon, like in Altered Beast. I jabbed the gate with a lance. 
"Open up, and face me, Ogre!"
The ogre teleported behind me, and bashed me on the head with a club. I blacked out for a second, and Jo turned around, and smote him with fire. I turned, and he ogre writhed and screamed in pain.  Then, he said, "No, this is a dream!" Water shot out of his pores, and he turned into a red demon. He was standing on a wooden bridge, with the background of a hellish landscape. 
I was aware of Jean Rae watching nervously. I transformed in a montsrous sized silver knight, as tall as the castle. I had a great silver sword, which I swung down at him. He rolled, and I missed. He laughed at me, then Jo turned into a three-headed dog again, and bit him across his belly. Jo shook him, and tossed him toward a Selene portal in the sky. As the ogre tumbled through the air, his wound healed, and he gained control of his flight. He flew down and away from the portal.
I changed into a cave man, and slammed The Beast on the ground. She roared and twin tornadoes came out. He dodged them, then let himself get caught in one, then slipped out with ease, saying "woot!" mockingly.
"Do you know lame, 'woot' is man? You're such a fuckin' nerd. Lameass."
"You're such a fuckin' nerd, yourself, man!" he said. He turned into a mirror, and made a caricature of a nerdy person in it, hoping I would look like that.I summoned a bunch of DC Lanterns, of every color, red, green, blue, black, yellow.... They were projected out of me on a semicircular black screen. Oh, well, that's the best I can do. Still pretty badass.
"We are nerds," they said charging their rings. 
"Nice, try, ogre, but nothing close," I laughed. "You don't remember what I look like. I don't give a shit if you know what I look like or not, as long as you remember I look like this!" 
I changed into a mideval version of Timelyst Knight. I was wielding a great matte black sword. I floated toward him, six inches above the ground. Purple trails came out of me. I had pale skin, and red eyes, and small fangs.  I was a vampire. I had long white hair trailing behind me. The Lanterns all fired their rings.
He changed into a cartoon ram, and roared at them. He created a sonic wave that deflected all their energy beams.
"Damn!" they said, and disappeared. 

Notes:
he kills her, i kill him
she reappears in my arms
we kiss
my children, he has them captive
we look under the castle, not there.
We fight in an epic battle. Raven and MoSh fight with me, and Warrior Tiger.
The ogre only has illusion.

Battle at dawn. We ride down with the rising sun to our backs. Shadows of the dawn.
We win.
The ogre dies, and there is a key. Skyfire and Rainstorm take us to his secret fortress on the mountain. We find the children. We release them. Her youngest is a half ogre-half elf.


"This is your dream! You can alter how you wish. Only let people into your dream that you wish. All other you can will out!" I said as I flew away.
"Thank you! I love you!" she called up to me.
"I love you too," I whispered as a tear rolled down my cheek. I flew into space, and I thought the dream was over.
"Hey, I heard that!" Jean Rae was suddenly in front of me, hovering with her hands on her hips. She teared up. She was wearing a sexy pink dress. Then, she cupped my face in her hands, and kissed me. I embraced her, kissing her passionately. She rested her chin on my shoulder, and whispered, "I should have done that a long time ago.

(to be cont'd)

Notes

Training: Scorpion, Sub-Zero, Smoke, Goregawn

----------


## Baron Samedi

To Bridget Gray (who was recently attacked by her boyfriend, and was brave enough to put the pictures on facebook:

(this is a dream excerpt I will finish the whole dream later.)


I turned into The Devil, (I can morph in dreams) and walked to my magic mirror. I waved a black scepter in front of the mirror. Jerome appeared in space. He was dressed like Alladin. He looked confused. I shot an astral tentacle at him through the mirror, and pulled him into my dream. I altered the landscape to look like an erupting volcano.  It looked like we could die at any second. I held him with my astral tentacle in front of my face. "I am the Devil Juargawn. Now, you are going to die, demon!" I roared like a jaguar. 
"I am not a demon!" he said. 
"YES YOU ARE!" I roared like a dragon, breathing fire on him like a blowtorch. He cried and begged me to stop.
"The Devil shows no mercy, fool," I snarled.
I skinned him with my claws, and held him by the ankle over a fiery cliff. He convulsed and screamed, then released fluids in fear.
"You will pay for your sins, Heathen!" I boomed. 
"What the fuck? Is this real? How the hell do I get out of this nightmare?"
"Raa!" I roared like a lion, and I made magggots crawl in and out of his dream body.
You appeared floating behind me, wearing a sexy black skirt, a green tube top, and high heels. You had on copper bracelets, and a necklace with a copper pendant, and gold hoop earrings. You spat on him, and it burned him like acid.
"I hate you, you disgust me!" you said.  You roared, and fire came out of your mouth and burned him. "No!" he cried. "I am sorry!"
"Sorry isn't good enough, pal!" I said.
You vomited, and said, "You fucking asshole! You made me sick, you poisoned me! Do you know how weak you made me feel? I don't care! I don't give a shit that you are in pain!"
You summoned a glass of water and drank it. "Fuck, I am thirsty. Mm, it's hot in here. Hmm, maybe because, we're in Hell, you bastard! You are getting what you deserve, and I don't care if you burn. Even if this isn't you, and it's all in my head, it makes me feel better."
You splashed your water on him, and it burned him like acid. He screamed and writhed in pain.
I turned to you. "This is a dream, but this is real. This is Jerome. It's his dream body."
You gasped. "Ah! No! That's horrible! Let him go!"
"No, I will not. He must pay. This is a dream.  I am not hurting his physical body."
"But, you're making him have a nightmare?"
"Yes, you see, I am a dreamer, I am a secret shaman. I am someone you know, a dreamwalker, a seer, an oneiromancer. I walk through dreams. I don't normally do this to people. Usually it's about adventures, and having fun. Sometimes it's very sad. Right now, I am neither happy nor sad. All I can feel is pure calm anger.  I am tormenting him in his dreams, for vengeance.  I am making him have a nightmare.
"Isn't that right, Jerome?" I roared at Jerome.
He had shriveled to a little burnt slug.
"Ah! Let me go."
"No!" I roared.
I opened a portal, and I pulled him into a wormhole. You followed, flying behind me. "Who are you?" you said.
"Someone you know, a secret devil, a secret shaman."
"And you haven't told me you're a shaman?"
"No one believes in shamans, and least not in the Western World. Whatever, fuck it!" I laughed.
"You don't talk like a god, or a devil. You talk like a regular person!" you said.
"Correct. I am an American. We met at _________. My name is N_____," I laughed.
"What? Nathan... who?"
"Listen, it doesn't matter. You gave me dinner once."
"Oh! What?" you said.
"We are here," I said. "We are in the dungeon, queen. You may want to look away."
"No," you said.
There was a fat hairy naked man strapped to a table. He was getting raped by a wooden dog.
"Oh my god! That's horrible! That's disgusting."
"Let the punishment fit the crime. That man is a rapist. I have been doing this to him for years. Making him have these nightmares when I turn into the Devil.  Funny thing is, I don't remember doing this til right now. I forgot about these dreams. Guess I felt guilty for them. I don't feel guilty anymore. I just don't. I think that's why I can remember this. Now, I have another creature to add to my menagerie, my collection of pain and madness. Yet, I am just.  You can call me Lawful Good, or Chaotic Good, or True Neutral. It doesn't matter. This is not a fucking game. This is real life. This is the dream dimension, and here, I am a god. These mortals will be punished for their sins! 
I turned into Baphomet, holding worm Jerome in my hand. He appeared to have passed out. I roared at the sky. Demon dream characters of my creation fell from the sky and danced in circle amidst a backdrop of flame. The rapist was on a stone table, and he had a large red apple in his mouth. He was wearing a shirt, and naked except for that. Then, he was at Stonehenge. A group of six armed robots and wheels on their feet spun around him. They had a knife in each hand, and flesh rotting off of their faces.
"And now it's dinner time," I said grimly.
"And now it's dinner time!" the robots repeated madly. One of the robots stabbed the rapist in the anus with a knife. He screamed and cried. Then, all the robots carved him up faster than I could see. Their arms were a blur. 
"Oh, such mild punishment, for what you have done, you bastard. It's just a nightmare."
"Who the hell are you?"
"I am the Devil, you little shit! I am a real person. I am a shaman. I know what you have done, you fucker. You deserve to die. If I kill you, I go to prison, but, know this: For the rest of your life, I WILL HAUNT YOUR FUCKING DREAMS, BITCH!"
One of the robots disembowled the rapist. He was a bloody mess. He tried to push his guts back in his belly. "No," he whimpered. "I am sorry. Whatever it is I have done, I am sorry."
"SORRY ISN'T GOOD ENOUGH!" I roared. "Shut the hell up. I am trying to talk, here."
"So," I said to Jerome. "Wake up!" I smacked him. 
"Ah! What? You asshole!" He turned the rapist on Stonehenge.
He screamed in terror.
"That is not your fate," I told him. "Let the punishment fit the crime: physical pain."
"What?" he asked.
I changed the scene to a dungeon. Jerome and the rapist were stretched between four chains, one on each limb. The rapist was naked, but I let Jerome have green shorts on. Two crazed Mexican wrestlers appeared in black and red. They looked like they did a lot of steroids and cocaine.  They had whips in their hands. They whipped Jerome and the rapist. They screamed in pain.
"Oh my god, you are insane!" you said to me.KRAK
"You don't have to watch. You can leave if you want, but I am going to do this whether you are here or not, whether you like it or not." KRAK
"No, I am going to stay," you said softly. KRAK
"Oh my god, that is so horrible!"
"They are horrible! I am going to make sure they never do this again! I am reprogramming their brains to equate causing pain with receiving pain instead of pleasure. Now look!" I pointed with a wooden wand, with a ram's head, and two rubies for eyes.  Two Grim Reapers ran through their dream bodies. They screamed and began crying, talking about being dead.
"No, you are not dead!" I yelled. "The torture has only begun! You will wish you were when I am done with you. I am breaking your mind. You will learn a lesson. You will equate pain with pain!"
Black and white 2D images hovered in the air before them.  The Mexican wrestler gagged the rapist.  Jerome was seeing pictures of violence toward women. With every image, he would get whipped. "Stop it! Stop it!" he closed his eyes.  I summoned tiny spider robots on his face. They crawled to his eyes, and peeled his eyelids open.
I summoned a wooden dog behind the rapist, and he got raped by it. He whimpered in pain. He was viewing scenes of men raping women. He got whipped with a cat-o-nine-tails with glass glued to the ends with every scene.
"I can't bear to look. This is horrible. You are mad."
"I am not crazy, but I am angry. You don't have to look at this ever again."
"Then, I won't," you said, and flew away into a wormhole.
"But, I will continue doing this," I said softly, and cracked my knuckles.
"Who are you?" they said.
I turned into Professor X. I was wearing a blue-black liquid suit, and I had a giant X across my chest, covered with throwing knives. On the center of the X was a bronze disk with a bat on it, my family crest. "I am Professor X. I am real. I am a mutant. I have extreme telepathic abilities. I walk wherever the fuck I want to on the dream plane. I know what you have done. I will continue to induce nightmares upon your feeble minds whenever the fuck I want to. I am real person, just like you. But, my telepathic powers dwarf yours as a skyscraper dwarfs a mouse.  I will cause you pain, until you equate giving pain with receiving pain, you sadistic fucks. And now, you are going to die!" 
I moved my hands at super speed, and threw about three or four dozen knives at each of them in about two seconds. All the knives hit them. They screamed for me to stop.
"Don't beg for mercy from me!" I said.
I summoned about two dozen giant hypodermic needles. I made the needles fly at them, then stop just before touching them. They whimpered. I laughed. The needles stuck them, and injected a light greenish liquid into them.
"You just got injected with poison!" I said.
The poison moved into their veins, and they screamed, and gagged, then coughed, frothing at the mouth. 
"You disgust me," I said, and they bodies were full of maggots. I shook my head, and turned away.

----------


## mowglycdb

wow you can be quite evil heh. O.O scary

----------


## Raven Knight

"It is important to refuse to use the tactics of the enemy lest we become what we hate" - Q  :Eek: 

If you are doing those things to the rapist purely out of an attempt to make him equate consequences with his actions then you are still ok... but if you are actually enjoying the act of causing pain then you need to re-evaluate your motives to be sure you don't start thinking like they the enemy!  :Eek:

----------


## ebullere

> I summoned a submarine sandwich with avocado, alfafa sprouts, and a whole bunch of vegetables, olives and mushrooms, with cumin and curry sprinkled on it. I broke mine perfectly in half, and I gave it to him. We both had chicken costumes on.



This is making me hunger for dream food. Also, random chicken suits? Haha.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Notes from yesterday

Fly with Seine to the Moon. demon sucks him into another dimension.

Battle with moon orcs.

last night:

woman crying softly, i summon evna and saber

battle in the desert with the false altair

i summon the orc lord

battle with the demons, of the AntiSeine it's like whak-a-mole

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

We meet with the Orc King, Psycrist, and challenge him to battle our army in the Outer Realms.

Raven becomes Queen of Night, and multiplies herself. I summon an army of summoners, and become invisible. I descend from the sky.

A whole bunch of allies appear. Raven merges with Sorna, and becomes Rogue Storm.

We win.

The orcs throw a party, and erect a statue in front of their montain of us. They give us food, and a tour of their mountain. They mine magical jewels. The jewels reform. They give weapons power. He gives me a jewel that goes in my moonblade, a purple stone. He says it can store energy of enemies, absorb out of the air, like if they shout.

We have a concert on the moon. I summon Saber.  

MoSh jams with Bach, and we all play music.  Everyone moshes. Some of the orcs get teleported out for summoning weapons. Saber spins.

I drop acid and do mushrooms. Colors shoot out of my eyes, then everything becomes clay for a while.

A bunch of orcs try to come in with weapons, and the Biodome keeps teleporting them away. I summon speakers on the outside of the wall, and they battle each other to the music.

They erect a castle near the Biodome.  Then, they grow plants around it.  The Orc King tells me he is a Russian Dreamhacker. He said some of the other orcs are Russian Dreamhackers, some just appeared, and they all found each other, and others are DC's, and others are orcs from other dimensions.

I see a whale jump. Oh, yeah, ocean.  The Biodome walls are now transparent.  A dragon circles the mountain.

Training. I train with  Batman. I train with Vegeta. I do Hiryu Shoten Ha on him. He does it back to me. We battle in space. I do Kamehameha. He laughs at bounces my energy off a shield.  I see a many dimensions at once, like little balls, each of us battling in each one. 360 vision.  
He kicks my ass. He screams at me from all different directions in all dimensions.
I become a black hole incarnate, and wield a large scimitar.
We both try to do Hiryu Shoten Ha on each other at the same time. We are exhausted for a second. I absorb him into me.
Suddenly, we are in Dragon Ball Z. I am Vegeta. I am on a small island. I have a girlfriend with blue hair.  
Cacarot appears and challenges me to battle him. I fly into space, and kick his ass. He says I was cheating by using moves from another dimension. I laugh and toss him into a portal.
My body becomes lava enwreathed in flame. I find a large archdemon, and kick his ass, and laugh.

Now, we are ready to go to the planet of the bat people, assassin.

I assassinate the tweve wraiths. Raven lassos the alien spirits, and Q tosses them in a cage to await intergalactic trial.

We beseige the tower of the Wraith Lord. He tries to alter reality. He get sucked into a black hole orb that Q gives to Raven.

They make a new Tower. They make Koomo King of the Planet.  He tells me now we have Twin Towers.  
Our moonbase can communicate with his tower.  His people will come to our aid. He said their name is the Mechnar. The way he pronounced it: the m and n sound similar. the ch is guttural, and the r is rolled.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Damn Remote Viewers*

I floated out of my bed, my astral body already in Juargawn form. I was wearing space armor, and I looked like a ghost. There were two astral Men in Black watching me. They had attitudes that they were badasses.  One was American, one was Russian. They were remote viewers. I said, "What the fuck are you looking at?"
The American said, "Holy shit, can people do that?"
The Russian said, "Oh, my god, it is the Cat God, he's going to eat us all!"
The American said, "Shut the hell up, man! Get Lucid. 
I am not Ron Pierce, I just look like him."
The Russian said, "And I don't look like Woody Allen."
"Not now or in the physical reality Ron Pierce, Ron Pierce." said the American, apparently completing a dual astral lucidity poem.  Ron Pierce was the name of the Russian, and the American would appear as someone else, but he would say he was Ron Pierce. This apparently helped the Russian stay lucid.
I thought that was a pretty good idea. I got distracted thinking about that, and didn't pay attention for a second, until I heard the Russian say, "Should we attack it, brother?"
Then, the American said, "Well, we're in the ether, so yes!"
Then they whipped out laser pistols and fired at me. At this point I was wearing a Fantasic Four costume, but there was a five on it. I was a mercury lion-man. Their laser hit my suit, burning it, revealing my mercury body beneath it. I walked toward them slowly, growling softly. My voice was quiet, but rumbled through the city subsonically. I made the fabric of time and space ripple. They turned 2D. "What the fuck is this shit?" said the American. 
"He's making time-space ripple! He removed the third astral dimension! That fucker! Holy shit! The tale is true! The Cat God is upon us!" The Russian began crying.
"What the fuck is he talking about?" I roared.
"Aha! See, he's another dreamer! I think he's a rogue, look. Look at him, damn you!" the American yelled at the Russian.
"We are still 2D! Look at us!" He turned his hand over. "We are flat as a paper! Oh my god, he's a shaman. How the fuck did we awaken a shaman here?"
"Maybe because you fuckwads abducted me as a child. You know exaclty what the fuck I am talking about. Fuck you. I know about you. I know all about your bullshit. You can't put the blinders on my eyes. I have 360 vision, bitches."
I viewed them with 360 vision. Everything was made of tiny spheres.
"Oh my God! Look what the shaman has done to us!" At this point he started praying in Spanish, but I couldn't make out a lot of the words. "Jesu Christo.... O Senor... Santa Maria... espiritu..."
The American lit up a cigar, then, he looked around and said, "What the fuck?"
I changed back to regular vision.
"Why the fuck is he talking in Spanish?" I said to the American.
"He's a Mexican, a wetback, senor."
"Man, you're fucking crude."
"Hey, fuck you nigga, you want to fuck with me?"
I said, ""I said, 'Fuck you, nigga,' to the crackhead. 'Nigga, you want to mess with me?' Psh. 'Nigga please. Nigga, puhlee-eeze."
I said puhlee-eeze in slow motion, and I moved in slow motion, so he would think time was slowing down. I was laughing inside because he fell for it. He moved backwards in slow motion, and looked at my fist. I flew at him in slow motion, then when I got close, I moved to normal speed, and BOOM! hit him in the jaw. I said, "Uppercut!" and laughed.
"What the hell?" said the American. "Are you a kid? Wait? Street Fighter II! Oh my god, you are a nerd!"
I turned into a giant nerd, and I swallowed them. I made a bunch of infinite worlds inside my mouth. I gave them 360 vision.
"What the fuck is this crazy ass shit?" said the American. "You're fucking wackjob!" he said to me. I heard him think, "Can this guy really do this? Fuck! Time for an exit!"

*Will ya look at the time?*
He looked at his watch. "Hey, we have to get out of here, Ruskie."
The Russian man was crying. "Oh, he is the Cat God coming up from the South to eat us all. He has an anaconda around his torso that never leaves. It never eats him. It is his guardian when he sleeps, and the Cat God guards the Great Anaconda, the Snake Between Worlds! We are going to die!"
"Let's go!" said the American, and he grabbed the Russian by his collar. 
The Russian looked up at him and cried, "No, we can't he has us in his power!"
"Damn you, you wetback fuckin MexiRuskie piece of shit! GAAAH!" he kicked him. "Damn you, snap out of it, Ron Popeil!"
Apparently the word Ron Popeil was to get people out of trances by making think of something in the physical world, namely Ron Popeil's face, the great infomercial salesman.
The American winked out of sight. The previous purple background changed to orange. "Dammit," I heard a voice say. 

*The Sacrifice*
Then I noticed the American was invisible, but I could still see him a little. He looked like water floating in air. I pretended not to notice. Suddenly, the Russian laughed maniacally. He turned into an Aztec priest. He was adorned with feathers, and had a stone axe. He had a large hooked nose, a prominent browbone, thick lips, a small round chin, and black eyes. I was walking up a ziggurat, with my hands tied behind my back. I healed my Five suit.  There were two DC's with spears, poking at me. 
I broke my bonds, and tossed the DC's to the side. "Do you really want to sacrifice me you fucker?" I shouted. Thousands of DC's appeared all around me, with spears pointed at me. I roared in a spherical shout, and used an anti-gravity sphere to push them all away.
The Russian licked his lips and drooled. He touched his mouths, and slurped. "Well, maybe I do yes. Maybe I will get power from drinking your blood."
I saw the American. He looked like an orange sky body with stars, then a purple and black sky body with stars. "Dammit," he said looking at himself. "Why isn't my invisibility working. Shit!" He said to the Russian in a hoarse whisper, "Shit, he sucked us into the dream realm."
"No, your friend did that," I said telepathically to the American. He lifted up his sunglasses, and his eyes got big.
"Well, if that's the way you want, you crazy fool!" I said, bounding up the stairs. "Go ahead!" I yelled, as I laid down on a sacrificial stone.  
Little mice came out and said, "O Aslan!" 
"I am not Aslan, you crazy fools!" I said to the mice.
"Oh," they said sadly.
The Russian lifted up his stone axe. One of the mice, said, "No, look, he is Aslan!" The mouse put his paw on his friend's shoulder, and pointed at me. The Russian chopped my head off. It fell to the ground. Some silver sparkles came out of my neck. The mice looked at my head. I stuck my tongue out and winked at them. The Russian reached down my neck into my body, and pulled out a small amount of my mercury. It formed into a beating heart. "Ah! A beating heart!" he said. "Now, I will receive power from on high!"
The American said, "No, you fool!"
I moved my head back to my body, and reconnected it. I sat on the stone and watched the Russian take a bite of the heart. He smiled as mercury ran down his lips. I smiled at him, and shook my head condescendingly. The American smacked it out of the Russian's hand. The Russian growled at him.
"Mercury's poisonous, you fool cannibal!" I said to the Russian.
He touched his mouth, and looked at the mercury on my hands. "No, I am poisoned! No! No!"
"Goddammit!" yelled the American. "This is just a dream. Snap out of it! Ron Popeil! I am a wizard and you are a mountain! You piece of shit! Get lucid!" The American kicked him.
"Oh, my God! Why is this happening? Why? Why?" cried the Russian.
We went back to astral for a second. They were 2D ghost men.
"Maybe because of what your people did to my people thousands of years ago.  Maybe because of karmic debt. Don't you remember, cannabil? Your people ate my people. Or maybe you just feel guilty for something you've done in this life."
We went back to the dream plane, and the Russian turned into a female cheetah woman. I then realized she was a woman in waking life, and she protrayed herself as a man in astral to disguise herself. She ran in a circle. "Why? Why? Oh my God, what is happening?"
She stopped running in a circle for a second. She kissed a rosary, then started praying the rosary in Spanish. She began running again, and she was creating a vortex. "I don't know, but, HEY STOP IT!" I roared.
The Russian woman stopped running in a circle. She sat and looked at me. She licked her paw. "Obviously you are one of Us, sister," I said. "Make peace with your Beast Self."
"Shut the hell up!" said the American, transforming into silvery android.
"Aha, and I see you are like me also, Android," I said to the American.
"Dammit, this is against the rules, we're not supposed to be in the dream plane. Especially not for this long. This place is just too ridiculous. Everything is so insane." He looked at his watch. I laughed, and he changed to 2D as time space rippled.
"Hey stop that!" he said.
"What? I am just rippling time space."
"Ah, you fucker, no you are not. You are just altering our perception of it."
"How?" I asked.
"Something to do with. Probably your soundwaves. See, I have you all figured out."
"Sound on the dream plane?"
"Listen," said the American, "will you just shut up please? We don't have a lot of time left. I am not going to waste time explaining things to you that you already know. We are Remote Viewers. We are not supposed to be here. Hey. what is your serial number, Remote Viewer?"
"What? My serial number?"
"Yeah, your social security number."
I went into a trance. "My social security number is 5- Hey, what the fuck?" I broke the trance. "What the hell did you just do to me, asshole?"
"Yeah, just like I thought," he sad. "Don't worry, we have it all under control. Don't worry, we're fucking tracking you by your SSN."
"Hey, fuck you man. We are all being tracked. I know all about your bullshit, so you can just fuck off."
"Hey, listen man, my partner here is fucking losing it. She is not some beast woman, and I am not an android. That is just how you are percieving us. Well, actually, we are all... fuck! What the fuck is going on?"
He suddenly turned and looked into the Russian's eyes. His eyes were swirling portals leading into space. She licked her paw and waved at me. She looked at the American. "Oh my, Jesus Christos, you look terrifying! Your eyes!"
"They are just portals," he said. "Time to go."
"No, my astral-shared-dreaming-partner-brother."
We are supposed to stay out of dreams, remember? There is no point in being here!"
"I like it!" she said. She licked her paw and waved at me. I waved back, amused.
He opened his mouth, and a third larger portal appeared. 
"No!" she screamed, and got sucked in. I saw a bulge in his stomach bounce around. 
"Now, that wasn't very nice, you weird orange and purple sky android man. Why the fuck did you do that?"
"Your girlfriend is safe in my world, dipshit. She's fine. Don't worry about her. She just got a little confused, because we accidentally slipped into the dream plane. We're not even supposed to be here. We are not going to appear here again. This plane is lame and pointless.  Do not try to contact either of us again. You do not have permission to dream with me or her or astral, for that matter."
"You can speak for yourself, but you can't speak for other people. Don't you think I know that?"
"I think you're a fool!" he said, and changed into Cacarot.
"Oh, really?" I said, and changed into Vegeta.
He lunged at me, and did Chestnuts roasting on an Open Fire.  I moved backward, blocking and dodging all his punches. Then, I started blocking with one hand, then one great lion finger. My face changed back to a lion face. I moved in a circle. He got red with anger, and I was cool and calm. I said, "Hiryu!"
Then, he looked at a vortex which was forming, and he moved away from it. 
"Hey fuck your vortex shit, nigga!" he said.
"What is this move, some Ranma shit? You're a fag."
I turned into a tall old bald skinny drag queen with saggy man boobs in a tutu and leotard with garish blue eye shadow, fake eyelashes, a shitload of rouge, and bright red lipstick. I waved a fan in my face, and there was a Moulin Rouge background behind me. I had a saggy ass. 
"Now, that's not very nice to say to a lady like me, you dick!' I smacked my ass.
He looked afraid. He said, "Mama!"
I spun forward like a corkscrew, slicing through timespace, and I hit him in the jaw. "Aw you fucker!" he held his jaw.
I grabbed him by the neck, and I reached down his throat. "Gah! Gah!" he said. I pulled out the Russian woman. She was covered with ectoplasm, and was passed out. She was curled up in a ball.
"What did you do to her?" I roared.
"She's fine," he said.
I became huge, and I smacked them together. "Wake up!" I said. The woman woke up. "What? Where?" she said.

*You are gone!*
"You are gone!" I said to the Russian.  I flicked him with my finger, and then he flew tumbled into a Selene portal. She changed back into herself. "Thanks, dear," I said, and waved at her. She looked like the genie Jeannie, all in grey, but her face was different. She had yellow pupils, blue irises, and black eyes. She smiled at me, crossed her arms, and winked. She blinked out of sight.
I picked up the Russian woman like a baby, and held her in my arms. I breathed fire on her to burn off the ectoplasm. I summoned Skyfire and Rainstorm. There were two small fire lizards. Skyfire burned off the ectoplasm on the rest of her, and Rainstorm made it rain on her. She sputtered and coughed. She was wearing a t-shirt, denim shorts, and running shoes. Her hair was in a ponytail. She mumbled something about a river. 
"Time to get out of here," I said.
I turned into a white lion man with golden gem eyes, and I waved my white ram wand with the ruby eyes, and formed a black and white swirling portal.
I was in the Biodome. There was a huge crowd of people there. There was a giant golden man in the background. I think it may have been Q, but I wasn't paying attention. I set the woman down she coughed and stood weakly. Raven ran to her. "Nomad? What did you do to her?"
"Rescued her, I think," I said.
"Oh, sorry," she said. She gently led the woman to a park bench by the koi pond. The fish were having lots of fun teasing each other. Raven patted the Russian woman on the back. Raven summoned a glass of water, and gave it to her. The Russian woman nodded gratefully and took a sip. She smiled weakly at Raven. "What is your name, dear?" Raven asked.
"Her name is Serena," I said.
"Nomad, she can talk for herself."
"Well, she doesn't seem very talkative... she's kind weak right now," I sulked.
"Sh!" said Raven. She patted Serena's hand. "What is your name, dear?" 
Well, Serena.... but, also Charlie, and Patti, Xanthus also."
"Xanthus? I haven't heard that name."
"Xanthus is a diety, it's... who I become sometimes. I am not really supposed to talk about this, but, it's hard to lie in dreams."
Raven laughed and said, "I know, you just say whatever's on your mind. But, I am not trying to interrogate you, or anything! God, no."
"Oh, I know..." The Russian woman shivered. Raven summoned a thick terry cloth white bathrobe and some slippers with bunnies on it and puffballs on their heads with wings embroidered on them.  Serena's bathrobe had an "SR" embroidered on it.
"SR..." Serena laughed. "Serena R_____"
"What's that?" said Raven.
"Oh, stupid code name, well, character name for WoW and other games. Haha."
"What, you play WoW, and other games? What's your real name?"
Serena looked at me, frightened. "Are you government?" she said.
"Nomad, stop scaring her!" said Raven. 
"I didn't mean to," I sulked.
"No, we're not the government, we're your friends." Raven's voice trailed off as Selene stood next to me and began speaking quietly.


"She's another version of me you know."
"What, really?" I asked.
"Sh!" said Selene. "She mustn't find out right now. "It's too shocking. There are many versions of all of us. Malkus, Timelyst Knight, Professor X, Otherme, even Joseph, all versions of you." 
"Joseph? How?"
"Well, Joseph has physical form on your world, but his lightbody, his soul, came down from another dimension to be here, or in your world here.
"Wow, amazing, so she is another version of you?"
"Yes, but it does not mean you are destined to be together or anything like that. You were drawn to help her because of her energy signature similar to mine, just as Raven was drawn to help Malkus."
"I still don't get everything," I said.
"Sh, listen," said Selene, and gestured with a white staff she had with the top of it like a curled fern.
"And, I think he has a nightstalker in his inner world, or he is one, or his version of himself in his inner world is only," The Russian woman continued. "I am not sure, it's confusing. But, he ate me."
"That's disgusting!" Raven said.
"His inner world, it's pure slime. It makes you feel like you can't breathe. And, I'm claustraphobic. You aren't government, are you?"
"No, dear," said Raven.

*Serena's Recruitment*
"That's what they do. They find out your fears, and control you with that. If you don't have any phobias, they create new ones, they insert them into your mind. It's a point of control. You want to avoid the induced terror. They sometimes make us have lucid nightmares. They deny they do anything on the dream plane, but they are liars. All the government Remote Viewers know about the dream plane, and slip back an forth between astral and dream all the time. They just don't talk about it. We have to pretend it doesn't exist to keep our jobs. A Remote Viewer for the government. Sounds like an ideal job, eh?" Serena shivered. Raven summoned a cup of soup and a blanket, and put it around her. I smiled at Raven, and she smiled back at me.
"It's horrible. We discover so much, and they keep denying its true. It's an inevitability. The number of years someone was allowed to be a Remote Viewers was actually ten at first. People would discover things after a while, then the government would call them crazy, and force them to take a bunch of psychiatric medication, even though they were fine. Also, hired dreamers would induce nightmares into the Remote Viewers to make them feel crazy if they saw too much.  They crazy thing is, I got hired into it through dreams. These two Remote Viewers, a man and a woman, two Americans found me, and came into my dream. They were just watching me, for quite a few weeks, actually. Thinking them dream characters, I ignored them. I did not know you could share dreams with other people at this point."
"One, night, I had a false awakening, and I was in astral. I sat up in bed, and they were standing right there in my room, watching me. I screamed and pulled my blakets close. My physical body was naked. They said, "Oh! She can see us!" I ran out of my bedroom astrally into the street, and reached down into my pocket to grab my phone and call 911. Then I noticed my hip and hand where a pale white transparence. I was ghostlike. Then, I realized I was in astral. The agents came out of my room."
"'We are government agents. We want to hire you. You have extraordinary psychic powers. We want to promote peace in the world. We will pay you very well to do it,' they said. 'Oh my god, no! You people terrify me!' 'Sorry for that. We didn't mean to startle you. It's just that-' 'No!' I yelled, and woke myself up.  I was really awake. I got up to use the bathroom. I lied back down in bed. I could feel them watching me, right there in my room. I said, 'No, this isn't real, and I made myself fall asleep. They were watching me in dreams again. They finally convinced me to join them. Soon afterward, a government agent knocked on my door, an asked me if I wanted to go for a ride. He said I knew what he was talking about. I was totally shocked. At first I was amazed at my own skills. I could go anywhere, see anything. We focused on the astral, the ether, they call it. We were forbidden to talk about dreams, or to try dreaming. They made us stay awake. A lot of us began being in each other's dreams, especially when it was a male female pairing. That man is my partner... and I think he might be a nightstalker. You guys seem powerful. Do you think you can help him?"
"I don't know..." I said.
Raven shot me a dirty look. "Yes, of course dear. We did it before with a boy named Joseph. He called himself Tooth before when he was a nightstalker. He's a sweet boy now."
"Well, this man is not a sweet boy. He may be malicious, he may not want our help. It's confusing."
"See!" I said to Raven.
"Well, I don't know..." said Serena. "He used to have a crush on me, and maybe now he still does... It's funny though, because he doesn't know what I look like.  He used to be involved with the Russian Dreamhackers before he became a Remote Viewer, but he's in America right now."
"Well, the main thing is, you need our help right now," said Raven turning into the Scarlet Witch. Serena turned into Poison Ivy, and looked down at the ground sadly. Selene turned into a female Moon Knight and grinned at me. I looked down, and saw a big "x" on my chest with a bronze disk with a bat on it. I was bald, and was wearing blue black liquid clothes. I realized I was Professor X. Raven's witchblade armor formed over her. It was a dark dark red. She touched Serena. Green witchblade armor formed over Serena.
"Oh, my god!" said Serena. "What's happening?"
"Oh, you have witchblade armor now!" said Raven. "Summon your sword!"
A beautiful white bladed sword with green coming up in leafy curves at the bottom with a small dark blue jewel grew in Serena's hand. "Oh my god! Am I a warrior?" Serena said.

*Many Witchblades*
"You are now!" Raven laughed. Raven flicked her hand, and her witchblade sword appeared in her hand, a black blade with a curved handle or dark blood red flame. The jewel was a bright glowing ruby. There were other smaller stones in it of various colors. Little colored scarab beetles, each one a different color, crawled out of the pommel or Raven's sword and crawled to all the people. MoSh and Silverwolf were there, and I think Warrior Tiger also. There may have been others. I don't remember. A lavendar scarab crawled toward me, and crawled up my leg, and on to my wrist. It formed a dark red bracelet with a lavendar glowing jewel. Then a dream color: red and purple on black armor formed around me. I had bat ears on my armor. On my chest was a crest of a knight riding a snake like dragon to fight a lizard like dragon. There was a bat and owl spirit watching, with a castle in the background. There was a woman in a tower with long hair. In the castle was an ogre. There was a devil riding a dog at the door of the castle. I almost felt like I could've gotten sucked into the ogre dream again just by looking at this vivid crest. I shook my head. I looked at my armor. I was aware everyone else was doing the same thing.  A shadow of a cloud passed over me. Then, I noticed the armor was a translucent lavendar in the sun, becoming pale at the edges of the plate, and in shadow was that dark dream color. I summoned the witchblade. A large matte black blade formed with red leaves curling up from the base. There was a red jewel on one side, and a lavendar one on the other. The purple jewel spoke: I have already merged with The Beast. Her female voice was calm and melodic. I turned the sword over. The red jewel glowed and growled. I turned the sword over again. "I like her energy," she melodically laughed. "I guess you can call me Witchbeast now?" I teleported outside the Biodome.
I summoned the Moonblade, the sword Selene gave me. I turned it into its staff form. I merged it with the Witchblade. It turned into a black bladed staff with a purple flaming aura. "Lunar Bladestaff!" she said.  I turned it into a sword. It was a black and red sword, with a purple and white crystal on one side, and a purple one on the other. It glowed white. "Lunar Witchbeast!" it said.  
I separated the Moonblade, and merged it with the Budgie Sword. The Witchblade was huge, about 20 feet long. The budgies inside wer black with red glowing eyes. They shrieked like macaws, and the Beast growled. The sword vibrated. I slammed the sword into the ground, and a two shockwaves came out in a v-shape. "Great Witchblade of Death!" it said.
 I said, "Witchclub!" and the witchblade formed into a giant black translucent club. There was a flock of budgies and an animal that looked like a black jaguar inside. I slammed it on the ground. It went, BABOOM! and everything shook. I separated out the Budgie Blade. I separated out the Moonblade, and turned it into a staff, then rotated it 180 degrees. It was a double bladed staff, with one large short wide blade on each end. One, matte black and red, and the other shining white and blue. There was a red gem in the center. "Lunar Whichblade!" I said. A small hole opened in the shaft, and a chain with a barbed pyramid shot out, and I head The Beast roar. "That's badass, Beast!" I said. I heard the Beast purr.  The Beast retracted the chain, and I spun the Whichblade in a circle. A vortex formed, parallel to the ground. I saw the light and dark merging and flashing, pulling and pushing. "This is like Hiryu Shoten Ha!" I thought. On cue, The Beast shot a spiked ball out from the center on a chain. The ball floated in space for a second, chain taut, then fell to the earth.  The Beast retracted her chain. I grabbed the silver blade by the neck, and pulled on it, a short chain, about five inches or so stretched out from the staff. The black blade morphed into a black coating, and covered the staff. The blade changed shape to a semicircle. I spun it around. "Lunar Whipstaff!" the witchblade said.  
I slid my hand across the black, and the silver blade rectracted. A small chomp-chomp came out of the other side. "Benefit: Eaten!" I said. I tried to spin it around, but the chomp-chomp had a mind of its own. The Beast chomp-chomp bounced around in the air, then lowered itself to the ground.  It became larger, and lunged forward like a dog. "I can smell 'em! I can smell 'em!" the Beast said. 
"Whoa! Whoah! Whoah!" I said, digging my heels in. "Easy, there, killa! This is just for practice." 
The Beast seperated from the weapon, and became a female pale Dark Knight vampire. 
"There are... creatures here," she said. "Things I don't like. "Government agents, and other things. Things I don't like, hidden underground. I want to hunt them."
"Whoah, I didn't know you had physical form!" I said.
"Hmm? What? Oh, that's silly. I thirst for blood, Juargawn," she said. She jumped back into the weapon.  
I changed the weapon into a magical staff. The whole thing was black. At the top was the shape of a man-bat with large open wings standing on a sphere. He had two small pointed horns on his head. There was a large disk representing the moon held between his wings, and balanced on the horns of the man-bat. There were pearlescent silvers and greys swirling in the moon. A raven sat atop the moon, and it had golden eyes, that changed to red, then one red, and one gold, then green, then purple, then blue, and one blue and one gold. The raven cawed, and the man-bat went, "HUH HUH HUH!" I heard the moon disk sigh contendedly. "Yes," said the witchblade, "Raven's energy signature is in here, so is yours, so is Koomo's and Selene's too. I pick up on people's energy signatures, and use that for or against them." 
"Then I shall call you, Ravenstar," I said. I felt the witchblade smile. I saw a squiggle like an inchworm, a black liquid shape, crawl up the staff. It got to the the sphere, and spikes came out and it roared softly. It was the Beast.  I lifted up the staff. Dark clouds formed a vortex in the sky. Lightning struck the staff from the clouds, and charged the staff.  I felt Selene merge with me, and my eyes glowed hot white. I slammed the bottom of the staff on the ground, and said, "Lunar Fury!" A hemisphere of moonlight with lightning sparking over it emanated out from me like a bomb going off. "Thanks Raven," I said telepathically admiring my new weapon.
"Huh?" she said. "Where are you?"
"Thank you so much for coming to me," I said to the witchblade.
"Well, I knew I was going to like you," she said.
"So, what shall I call you?"
"Jasmine, Jenice, Jessica..."
"Jessica? That's the name of my DJ Hope." 
"Yes, I know,we're sisters!" she said. "Well, on another dimension. Stephanie, the Tower AI is our cousin."
"Oh!"
"Well, my name is Henrietta, but you can call me Henny. I like Henny Penny, actually."
"Seriously?"
"Yes? Why not? It's a common name where I come from. So anyway, the type of creatures we are, we are called Empowerments. We are Living Empowerments. Instead of jumping from body to body, we jump from object to object, and we spend a lifetime inside of a thing instead of a body."
"Wow! That's fascinating I said."
I saw Batman, Pixy, and Spike outside the Biodome with me, practicing with their witchblades. The Tick and Arthur were there also. Batman had on armor what looked like very thin, light armor. He was shooting grappling hooks at nothing, and swinging on them. He was arguing with his witchblade telling her to be lighter.  Pixy summoned targets, then shot thorny metal vines at them out of her hands, and pulled them to her. Then, she yanked hard and ripped them in half. Spike made spikes come out of his armor when he kneeled and hunched over. He banged his fists on the ground, and he made an AoE shockwave, then a directional shockwave. He grinned, and jumped into the air. He turned into a bat, then a sparkly mist, then invisible. The Tick grew tick legs out of his torso, and shot spikes out of them. "Hey, this is pretty cool!" he said to Arthur. "Now, Arthur, you- Arthur?"
Arthur looked afraid of his own witchblade. He was holding it far away from his body. It formed armor over him, and laughed. He yelped, and dropped the sword. The sword jumped on to him, and stuck to his armor like a magnet. Vegeta showed up, flying on a witchblade disk. he smacked Arthur on the back of his head.
"Hey, man up!" he said, then flew away.
The Tick laughed. "Uh, Tick. Tick? What's going on?" Arthur's armor vibrated. He spun around, and he was in a black cocoon for a split second. He burst out of it, and was a giant moth. "I am Mothra!" he said, and screeched like a banshee. His eyes glowed red, then he shot circle red lasers from his eyes.  The Tick jumped on his back, and a bridle appeared. He grabbed the reins.
"Well, Tally ho, you crazed Japanese monster movie beast! Let's go hunt Godzi-RRa!" laughed the Tick.
Arthur's eyes stopped glowing. "Huh? What? Tick! Hey stop, get off me!" Arthur wriggled.
"Yeehaw!" said the Tick, and kicked Arthur with his heels.
"Oh! What was that?" said Arthur, and took off into space.
I teleported back into the Biodome. Raven stood up from talking to Serena. Raven gently stroked her hair. I said to her, "Thanks for the gift or... well, this is a person... so? Thanks for the introduction, I should say."
The witchblade armor disappeared off of me, and turned into a little winged red gargoyle with blue hair and eyes wielding a tiny Beast over he shoulder. "So, I can go off of you, and do things for you. I am tiny so, I can go and grab objects far away and bring them to you. Steal things from enemies, in other words. Heehee. You still have your energy belt armor, and other weapons you can use when I am gone."
"Oh!" I said.
I put my palm out, and she landed on it. I looked at her closely. "My, how cute you are!" I said. 
"Here, give me a kiss!" she said. I lifted my hand close to my nose. She grabbed my nose, rubbed noses with me. Then, she smacked my nose, and grabbed my lips. She kissed me and went, "MMM!"
Then she became the same size as me, and, went, "MMWAH!" I held her and kissed her back. Her skin felt rough, but her flesh was soft. Her lips were also soft.  "I am turning to stone. The sun will rise soon." she said sadly.
"Really?" I said.
"Just kidding!" she said. She laughed and turned into the bracelet again, with a puff of purple sparkles.
"So what should I call you? I don't want to get you mixed up between the other witchblades... Henny Penny... or what?"
"Witchblade is fine, Ravenstar is pretty. Call me whatever you want."

*Dream Nap*
"Well, I am exhausted," I said to Raven. I stretched. I am going to take a nap right... here." I lied down in the grass. 
Raven summoned a portal. "Well, I am going somewhere where I am going to be useful, for a change."
"Stop that," I said. I stood back up, and gave her a hug. "You're one of my best friends," I whispered in her ear. "You are amazing." I squeezed her tighter. "Nomad," she smiled. "Uh, you're embarrassing me," she blushed. I let go of her. A bunch of people were standing around us. They clapped. "Oh my god, stop you guys!" said Raven. She changed into Queen of Night form, but didn't seem to notice. "Everyone else thinks you're awesome too, apparently," I said. Everyone laughed, and she blushed again. "Hey you, sh!" she smiled. 
"So, who wants to go kick some ass!" A bunch of people cheered and lined up in front of the portal. Raven jumped through. I saw about a dozen people following her. I sat down on the grass. Sarnox rode up on his Great Dane. "You okay, dude?" he said.
"Yeah man, just tired...too much... Guiness..." I said. 
"Okay," he laughed, and rode away.
I went to sleep.

*The Giant and the Golden Harp*
I was in a giant house. I was on the edge of a giant table. I was about the size of a saltshaker. I saw a sad golden harp crying softly on the table. Bakura appeared next to me. "Let's steal shit," he chucked softly, then disappeared. Ravenstar floated off of me, and became a tiny gargoyle with red armor. She quietly floated to the golden harp, picked her up, and brought her to me. It was Jean Rae. She looked up at me. "Nate?" she said. "Sh!" I said.
"Who goes there?" a giant boomed from the next room. My witchblade armor formed around me. The giant walked in, and saw me standing on his table.
"Give my my golden harp back!" he said.
"No! This is a person, not a thing, asshole!" I saw Bakura run across the giant's chest, and grab something out of the giant's breast pocket. It was a cel phone. "A cel phone?" Bakura said. "Meh.." he dropped it on the floor.
"Hey, those things are expensive, you cockwad!" said the giant to Bakura. He tried to grab him, but Bakura kept running around on him. It was funny to watch. Bakura reached in his hip pocket, and grabbed some gold coins and tossed them to me. I sucked them to my open palm with gravity. 
"Do you know how much bigger I am than you?" said the giant. I formed a portal behind him. Bakura ran to me, and I handed him the golden harp. He nodded and went through the portal. I formed the gold coins into gold knuckles, and became the same size as the giant, a dark knight with golden knuckles on my left fist. "Size is relative, dumbass," I said. "This is a dream."
I punched him in the face and said, "Surprise Southpaw!" 
He rubbed his jaw and said, "Oh my god, you are so lame!" 
"Tell that to your jaw, douchebag," I laughed. I shrank down, and flew through the portal. I saw Bakura in the wormhole holding the golden harp flying ahead of me. I turned around, and I saw the giant's hand reaching for us. "Fly faster!" I urged Bakura. "We need to close this shit up!"
We landed on the Moon, and the giant's arm reached out. Jean Rae turned into a person, and Bakura put her over his shoulder and ran into the Biodome. The giant's hand was feeling around on the Moon. I turned the witchblade into a big black club, and smashed his hand. The hand reacted in pain, and pulled back into the wormole. The portal was closing. It closed around the hand, pinched it, then cut it off. It suddenly turned into a bunch of slimy green worms. I changed the witchblade into its staff form, and summoned flaming lightning on to the worms, and burned them up. I collapsed in exhaustion. 
I woke up in the grass near the koi pond. I was covered in ectoplasm. "Eyew!" I said to myself. I summoned the caduceus of the angels. It spun around and, a flaming vortex came out of it, and swirled around me. I felt heat come into my nose, and fill my lungs. I changed into angel form. I had on a winged helmet, and a white robe. My eyes glowed blue.
A portal formed in front of me. Raven flew through riding Shadow, a winged black panther. She was Queen of Night. A bunch of people followed after her. The portal closed. "Oh, you're an angel!" she said.

*Angel Vortex*
"Yes," I smiled. "I feel Michael here with me." Everyone was covered in ectoplasm. Pixy looked at he skirt, and said, "Eyew!"
I teleported everyone to the Biodome's glen of healing. I summoned a fiery vortex by spinning the cadueceus, and burned off the ectoplasm off of everyone. Then, I focused on sending healing energy to Raven Knight. Golden energy arched out of my cadueceus, and filled Raven. She closed her eyes, and changed into angel form. She held the caduceus in her hand.
We stood across from each other. We lifted our hands up, an golden energy flowed into us. We floated up a few inches off the ground, and we moved in a circle, facing each other. We created a golden healing vortex. People sat down in the grass and meditated. Some people lied down. Others went to sleep. We slowed down and stopped. A lot of people began talking at once. I wasn't paying attention. Raven was gone.

*Where are You?*
I spoke to her telepathically. "Raven, you okay? Do you need any help?" I saw her fighting a bunch of Dark Templars in the woods by herself as Queen of Night. There was a castle in the background. She had two hidden blades in her hands, and was spinning around like a top. 
"I'm fine." she said back to me.
"Raa!" she roared at the Templars like a lion, and two swords shot out from her hands, slicing Templars up. She casted Immortal Fire, and a circle of fire moved out from her, knocking the Templars back. "I've had a enough of this shit," she said darkly. She created a portal. 
I said, "That's it, I'm coming with you." I jumped into the image floating above my head. I landed in the forest next to Raven, with a Fantasic Five suit on, as a silvery lion-man. "Ah, the witch has summoned a demon!" The Templars said. "Focus on the witch first."
"Oh, do shut up!" Raven said, and stepped through the portal. I followed her. While we were in the wormhole, Shadow appeared and Raven got on her back. There were those nasty floating things again.  Shadow picked up speed. I grabbed on to her tail. We appeared on the other side in outer space. 
"Raven, where are you going? What are you doing?"
"I am going to kill Robert," she said grimly.
I formed a merkabah around me, and followed her. A bunch of astral parasites tried to stick to me, but got spun off. Some stuck to Raven. "Make a merkabah, Raven!" I said. "Oh, these things? Don't be silly!" she said. The witchblade armor formed over her, and spikes came out of it, piercing the parasites. Some more tried to crawl on Raven, but they couldn't penetrate the armor. I saw Raven's witchblade, a little man in black that looked like a vampire, run around on her armor, attacking the parasites. I turned on my energy shield and moved the glowing blue sphere on to her. The parasites bounced off it it like bugs on a windshield.
"Are you sure you want to do this? Where are we going?"
"Yes," said Raven. "We are going to where ever Robert is. The place doesn't matter. The ass-kicking does."

*Strange Planet*
We came to a brown planet with a lot of land on it, like one massive continent, and huge rivers carving through it. Raven jumped off of Shadow, and we were in free fall. Raven pointed her heels at the ground, and spun around. We became engulfed in flame. Raven drilled a hole through the ground. I held on to one of her horns because I could barely see anything but flame and dirt. We were in this planet's underworld.  We were in a vast cavern. There were pits full of people engulfed in flame.  There was a huge flaming demon, the size of a skyscraper sitting on a stone throne, looking satisfied with himself. Raven was the same size of him. She boldly strode up to him.
"Do you know who I am?" he roared at her. "How dare you enter my domain!"
Raven grabbed his wrists, and tendrils of water came out of her and wrapped around the archdemon. Lightning came out of Raven, and electrocuted the archdemon. He yelled in pain, and his fire went out. His skin was jet black like a gorrilla's and he had brown fur. He had a face like an orc. He looked at me. "Oh, and you had to bring your friend, you pussy," he said. I summoned a giant steel spike above his head, and it pierced into his crown. 
"Gah! I can reform! I am a shapeshifter!" Raven grabbed him by his ankles, and tossed him over her head, slamming him on the ground. She did again, back an forth. He shapeshifted madly, trying to get away, but he couldn't break her grip.  She spun him around in a circle, then I summoned a horizontal portal in the sky, and Raven tossed him into it. He cursed as he flew through the air, but I couldn't understand what he said. The portal closed.
Raven sat on the throne. All the demons that were in the pits floated up and bowed to her. "Oh Goddess! O Queen of Night! You are are Lord now! Command us, and we will do thy bidding! Do not release the terror of your familiar upon us!" I looked around. I didn't see Shadow. I realized they were referring to me. Raven summoned a flaming chain with a steel collar on it around my neck. She yanked me to her. I growled. The demons drew back in fear. I thought it was funny, so I played along.  I then realized these creatures were Templars somehow. Just like they thought I was a demon that "the witch" summoned before. I was trying to figure out the connection, when I felt Raven pat my head. "Don't worry. He's a nice kitty, aren't you Juargawn?" I nodded my head and purred. 
"Unless you fuckers get out of line. Isn't that right, JUARGAWN?" At the word, Juargawn, she roared like a thousand jaguars, and I roared like a thousand lions. We made the timespace fabric ripple, and we lost the third dimension. The demons' flames went out, and they cowered in fear. We laughed at them.
"First of all, stop bowing, you piece of shits," Raven said. They did. Their flames came back. "Listen, I am Lawful Evil. Do you know what that means? Let me tell you: It means you obey my Laws because I am a more evil bitch than you can ever hope to me."

*OBEY*
One the demon's mumbled, and Raven screamed, "Shut up!" and shot him with a bolt of lightning. He rubbed his butt, and smoke came from his ass. The demons around him pointed and laughed.
"Now, listen, I don't care you are, or where you have come from, or what you were in a previous incarnation. Blah, blah, blah. Go cry to your mamma with that shit. Now, you are all demons. And, now you are all my demons, and you will obey my laws, or FACE MY WRATH!"
At, face my wrath, we were suddenly in a forest on plains beneath mountains. Raven's face appeared huge in the sky, and her pupils were red. Lightning came down from the sky, and hit every tree, turning them to ash. The demons trembled in fear. We were back in the flaming cavern setting.
"Law One: You may only attack other Evils, or I will kick your ass, and send you into a world of eternal pain and torment. Law Two: Pay attention to Law One, or I will kick your ass, and send you into a world of eternal pain and torment!"
The demons cheered, and threw some of the smaller demons into the air. Raven grinned. "I am uniting you with the collective mind against your will, you evil fucks. You will be assimilated, and you will fucking like it."
A detailed cube came out of Raven's forehead, with a electronic rushing sound. It looked like a holographic projection. Suddenly, the demons all lost their flames. They looked more like gargoyles. They had scaly skin, bat wings, and fangs. They had varying shades of red, blue, and green, but mostly red the color of red lava rock. Suddenly they were very vivid, I felt like I was watching CG animation. The cube went back into Raven's head.
"My first command: Release the prisoners! Would you rather be prison guards or warriors?" 
"Warriors!" roared the demons in unison. They lifted gates, and spirits came out. They had on prison clothes that looked like flame. They took them off, and where transparent ghosts. They floated up to a white orb in the sky. "Go to the light," they said to themselves in unison. Raven smiled, and the spirits waved at her.
Raven stood up, and then I was perceiving two settings, at the same time, just like in Hollow Earth. One scene was full of flames and gargoyles, and the other was full of beautiful translusence plants and animals and people floating through the sky. The light world had a black sun, and the dark world had a white sun. My dream was getting increasingly vivid, just like hi-res CG.
Raven lifted her arms. "I am Queen and Lord of This Hollow Earth, this Inner Planet. All bow to me!" I saw her in the light plane, and she was wearing a long white dress. She looked like an elf with branches growing out of her head like antlers and hair. She had long green fingernails, and bright green eyes. I turned into white Russian Wolfhound, and trotted next to her as she walked through a park, and touched flowers. In the dark realm, she was wearing a long black dress, that looked like satin over bone, and a high collar in the back. Her horns were gone, and her hair was pulled back. It was purple, and she had purple eyes, purple and black lipstick, and yellow smiley face pupils, and black where the whites of the eyes are.
There was a marble throne in the middle of this park. Beautiful rainbow colored birds and squirrels with ridiculously long tails floated snaked through the sky. There were rainbow nagas, and many strange creatures like jellyfish, and others which I did not recognize. Raven sat down on the throne, and she pet shadow in both places.  I changed into a black three-headed dog in the dark world. 
The people in the light world were moving toward her. Some were bowing, but most of them laughed. All the demons bowed. "O Queen of Night, Terror of the Underworld! (Please don't sick your dog on us, k thanks) We bow to you, O Goddess."
"Stop it, damn it! It was a joke." All the people in the light world laughed. A red blue and black velvety butterfly mask grow over her eyes. It turned green. and white like leaves. 
"Ah, now I see with True Sight!" she said.

*Um.... No.*
Suddenly a minotaur appeared and ran to Raven, then stopped. In the dark world he was aflame. "Ah, you have arrived, my Queen, my bride."
"Who the hell are you?" she said.
"Your destiny!"
"Um, no, I am not marrying some flaming minotaur from another dimension just because he says, 'I am your destiny.' As if. Psh! Talk to the hand."
He pounded a club on the ground, and I roared. I created a shield with my roar, and the energy flowed around us. Raven pushed a button on the throne, and a trap door opened under the minotaur and he fell through. "Hey!" he said.
"Who was that?" I asked.
"I don't know!" said Raven. Suddenly he fell through the sky, and landed in front of us. His flame in the dark world was out now.
Raven raised an eyebrow. The minotaur just said, "Hmph," and crossed his arms, and turned his back. I walked to him. "Hey, who are you?" I said.
"I am Minotaur. She is supposed to marry me. But, she's not going to. She doesn't understand. I have dreamed about her. I thought she dreamed about me, too. Now, I don't know what to do. I feel like a fool. I am a Prince of this World. She is supposed to marry me to break the curse."
"What curse?" 
"This, look at me. I am not human."
"Are you supposed to be?" 
"Yes! I am a freak. Aliens experimented on my DNA. We used to think it was magic. Then, we learned the true nature of the caduceus. It was foretold that an alien woman would come to this world, and become the queen. She would have the cure to make me my handsome prince human self again, and I would marry her, and become King. You, see I am of royal lineage, but the aliens inserted bovine genes into our DNA, to turn us into freaks, so we would be outcasts, and basically automatically dethroned. They were worried about our genes affecting our thought. Well, it does affect thought, but not in the way they were afraid of. I have a strong affinity toward oxen, of course.
"I have had many dreams about your Queen of Night, before I saw her right now, and I thought she would instantly be mine."
"Give it time," I said, "and be prepared to let her go. Prophecies can be altered by free will. The future is altered simply by use viewing it."

Raven was giving a speech. In the light world she had a Queen's English accent. Little fairy floated around her. In the dark world she had the crisp manufactured TransAtlantic black and white movie actress accent, and had little female gargoyles flitting about her. I teleported back to Raven. She was finishing a speech. I couldn't pay attention, because everything was so vivid and realistic looking.
I laid down, and rested my head on my paws. "Hey, Raven?" I said.
"Yeah?" she patted me on the head.
"I feel like I am going to wake up soon. I want to get some training in."
"Okay. Wait. First change into a snow leopard."
I changed into a snow leopard, and Raven scratched me behind the ears. In the dark world, I was black with glowing yellow spots, and glowing yellow eyes. It felt like getting a back rub. I put my head on the arm of her throne, and she scratched my chin. "Good kitty! You're so cute!" she said. She kissed my nose. I licked her face. She said, "Eyew! Nomad!"
"Bye!" I said and teleported away. I saw Q's big floating head near me, and then he (Sacrosanct) was carrying me by the scruff of my neck through space. Little astral parasites flew up near me, and I batted and bit at them. "Git!" Q said, and zapped them with gold lasers from his fingertips. 
"Oh, yeah, Merkabah!" I said. I made a merkabah around myself and Q, and he dropped me into the Colloseum.

*Golden Axe Scenario*
The Colloseum spoke to Q:  One person training. New program, Danger Room. Initiate. Golden Axe scenario.
I was in Golden Axe. I was the Barbarian. I practiced the reverse spin attack. I collected potions from the enemies. I created a Dwarf DC, and I gave him some of the potions. I made him practice the roll attack. He got a lot of potions. He threw his potions in the air, and summoned lightning on the the goblins attacking us. 
Raven appeared. She was the Valkyrie. She had on purple boots, a white cape on, and was wielding a bright white sword. "Hey, what are you doing?" she said.
"Fighting DC's. Want to join me?"
"Sure!" she said. Wave after wave of goblins came at us. Some dropped potions. Raven picked one up. "Something I am working on: empowerments!" I said.
"Oo! So what's this one?"
"Watch!" I said. I threw mine into the air. There was thunderous laughter from the heavens. Thor appeared in the sky, and flew through the enemies, knocking them over, as they got hit with lightning.
"Wow cool! Let me try!" She threw one at the ground, and a lightning elemental appeared and danced. It leapt at the goblins hitting them in a chain, paralyzing them.
"If we had a thief-" I said.
"You rang?" Bakura appeared in doorway of bar. He flipped a gold coin, then bit it. He smiled, and dropped it into a bag which he then placed on his hip and patted. 
He ran around to the goblins, and stole their potions. They all had at least one potion, some two or three. The most common was blue, then red, then green was rare. They all had swirls in them. Bakura said blue stood for lightning, red, fire, and green was explosive chaos. He gave us a bunch of potions. "Wait til you have as many as you can hold, then, use them all at once!" I said. Raven had a whole bunch of the blue ones, and one green one. "I like lightning," she grinned.
She tossed half into the air, and half into the ground. Two astral mountain giants appeared with huge clubs in their hands, and slammed them on the ground, then disappeared. All the enemies lost their footing and fell over. Lightning came down from the sky, and hit every one of them. "More! More!" she said to Bakura. He ran around, and grabbed the potions before the DC bodies disappeared. He had a huge bag for carrying things. "All blue!" Raven said. We waited for enemies to gather. Raven tossed all the blue potions into the air. Eyes like Queen of Night appeared in the sky. Her irises were yellow and orange. Her pupils were yellow smiley faces. Fat lightning fell from the sky, and hit all the enemies, instantly killing them. Lightning formed force fields around us, and charged our weapons. Another wave of enemies came at us. If they touched us, they instantly got knocked back. The lightning made or swords slice right through them. I went berserk and ran around ramming them with my shoulder. If I hit them enough times, they eventually died.
"Now, you try!" said Raven.
Bakura gave me mostly blue, with some red, and a green one. I threw them all at the ground. Lightning came down and struck our enemies, and they exploded into flame. Plants grew and formed a wall of thorns, and sunflowers with flaming faces.
"Oh, goody!" said Raven. Raven grabbed a red one and a blue one, and smashed them together over her head. The potions disappeared. A lightning elemental, enwreathed in flame, ran around and attacked all the enemies.
I said, "Ah, we have a complete party. Ok! Dwarf, you are Tank! Pull hate! Use Magic if you begin to lose hate. Raven support heal, and support attack. Bakura, support attack, and steal items. I will main heal, and provide spell empowerments, and support attack if needed."
The dwarf rushed at the enemies with a war cry. He leapt up into the air, and got peppered with arrows. He ignored the arrows, and his axe changed to a hammer. He slammed it down in an AoE knockback attack. "Which one of you helpless warts wants to fuck with me?" he said. He drank one of the blue poitions. His muscles got bigger, and wings appeared on his helmet. His hammer became charged with lightning, and it vibrated. He slammed it down on to a goblin. All the goblins rushed at him. "C'mon! Heal!" he shouted at me. I cast a large healing spell on him of white light. The goblins moved toward me, then the dwarf did a spin attack with a sword and one-handed hammer. The goblins moved toward him. I cast a spell of moonlight shield in front of him, and their weapons bounced off my magic. Raven casted a small healing spell, then, a small lightning spell, from a floating black orb about 15 feet above us so as not to draw too much hate. Bakura ran around with daggers cutting the coinpurses off the enemies.  Bakura collected enough gold to make a golden quarterstaff for himself. He ran through the crowd of goblins, hitting their nerve spots, crippling them before they got to the Dwarf. He wacked their moneybags, and caught the coins and the fell out from holes he put in the bags. Then he added to his staff. One one side was a wide flat blade, and the other side, a small ball. The staff changed from gold to black. The blade was steel, and the ball was black. The ball moved and wriggled as if it were alive. I casted a Defense spell over Bakura. Bakura's ball on his staff became spiked. He flicked his staff, and the ball shot out on a chain and grabbed an enemy with two arms that popped out of the ball. The ball had a mouth and no eyes. It said, "Come here!" Bakura flicked his staff again, and the chain rectracted. Bakura changed the blade end to a hammer, and bashed the goblin in the face. Bakura ran around through the goblins, flipping through them, sweeping them, slicing and killing. His spiked ball was swinging around, and he flicked it, then retracted it. It was grabbing all the enemies money purses. He looked at me. He looked like a goblin. He had dark grey greenish skin, and red eyes. He looked ancient. He had an earring in his left ear, and his eyes were red. He was wielding a bone axe.  "Yes, I am one of them," he said. "Not one of them, but one of them," he said, and changed back. Then, golden armor formed over Bakura, and he grew in size. 
"New Tank!" I shouted. "Bakura!" Bakura's weapon became a large two handed sword. The pommel on it fell to the ground, attached to a chain. The pommel roared to life, and attacked enemies that tried to flank Bakura as he slowly advanced through think ranks of goblins. 
I casted a Defense spell on Bakura, then, Speed. His sword swinging sped up. Raven charged his sword with lightning, then it caught on fire. I cast a Size spell on him, and he grew bigger. The Dwarf ran around his feet, attacking the smaller enemies. I casted a Strength spell on Bakura, and he got more muscular, and his attacks did more damage. I casted a party defense spell, then a party healing spell. Raven casted a party healing spell, then charged Bakura's armor with lightning. All the goblins that touched him got knocked back.

*Boss Fight*
We crossed a bridge. There were steeds awaiting us. I got on a blue dragon, Raven rode a red one, and the Dwarf rode a pink wingless bird. In front of us stood a giant goblin statue, about four stories tall in front of a city. A goblin wizard appeared and blew powder on the statue. It came to life. The wizard stood on its head, directing it. The statue began slamming a club at us. It didn't have good accuracy, but its attacks were strong and large. It swung its club, and pointed at us. Spikes flew out of the club and flew around us. Raven made a vortex, and the spikes flew back toward the statue, and into his club.
"The wizard, we have to hit the wizard!" I shouted, as I rolled back and forth. "Right," Raven said, as she teleported about, leaving a small puff of purple smoke behind her. She summoned lighting on to the wizard, but he created an energy shield, and the lighting flowed down, and charged the goblin statue's club, which changed to a hammer. I summoned Skyfire, and he blew fire at the goblin wizard. The fire flowed down on to the chest of the statue, and the hammer was enwreathed in flame. "Well, these dragons are useless!" I said. We got off the dragons. The Dwarf got off the bird. "That things lame anyway," he said. The steeds ran off. Bakura slammed his hammer on the ground, and slipped out of his armor. The statue slammed it staff on the empty armor. Bakura ran up his leg, and said, "Pull hate!"
The Dwarf threw a bunch of blue potions into the air, and lightning came down from the sky upon us. I felt it fill my body. My skin crackled with power. The statue's left arm changed into a dragon head, and blew fire at the Dwarf. Rainstorm appeared as a water lizard and created a shield of water vapor in front of the Dwarf. Raven had white potions with green swirls. "Where did you get that?" I said.
"I found them in containers I broke along the way," she said. She threw them up into the air, and three Ents appeared in the form of lighting. They marched toward the Gobin Statue and attacked it with great wooden lightning fists. Their lighting branches penetrated it, shocking it. "Damn, you!" said the wizard, as he got shocked. Bakura got to the top, and stabbed the wizard in the back. I flew up to the wizard in Juargawn form, and whacked him with my plastic red staff. Raven opened a portal in the sky, and he got tossed in. The statue became inanimate. I smashed it with the Beast, and it turned to dust.
A giant purple gem was floating sitting in it. It floated up into the air. It spun, and little pieces came out of it and floated to us. A red one came to me, orange, blue, green and yellow, and then a purple one. The red one said, "New Spell: Heaven's Fire." I saw a pillar of fire in my mind falling from the sky. The orange one said, "New Spell: Heaven's Flame." I saw in my mind fire falling from heaven, and charging our weapons. The blue one said, "New Spell: Sacred Water Healing." I saw giant drops fall from the sky. They healed us, and astral ticks ran off of us at the same time. The green one said, "Sacred Tree." I casted this spell, and a tree appeared with glowing fruit on it. The fruits gave us basic attribute boosts. The yellow gem said, "Healing Angelstorm!" I summoned the cadueceus, and spun the snakes. I slammed the staff on the ground, and a multitude of tiny angels came out and flew amongts us. They did healing on us, and lifted us a five or six inches off the ground.
The purple one said, "Healing flame." I saw slime hit us, then, I cast the spell, and burn away the ectoplasm. There was a dark purple in the center of this gem which said, "Flaming auras." And I saw myself cast this spell, and we were all enwreathed in purple flaming auras. Slime hit us, and immediately burned off.
Words appeared in the sky, and I heard Q's voice.
"LEVEL ONE, COMPLETE. LESSON: Item and Spell empowerments. Teamwork strategy."
The doors to the city flung open, and there was a little parade. "Thank you! The goblin necromancer wouldn't let us leave the city!" They said. Raven smiled and waved at the DC's.
"Empowerments are cool! Raven said. Items! Let's get more!"

*Silverwolf's Cottage*
"I know who would have them: Silverwolf!" I said. I created a portal, and we stepped through into Silverwolf's woods. We were going to knock on the door, when a cute fluffly grey wolf carrying a basket of flowers pushed her way past us into the house.
"Hi, excuse me."
I went around to the window. Pixy appeared. "Um, Silverwolf is busy, sorry," she said. "Hey, I am her friend, too! I want to see her."
"Well, she is doing really important stuff. Making recipes. You know, gathering herbs, and other nasty things. Abominations, really. And then, her experiments, gosh, all her experiments, and of course, she always has to try them on me first," she sighed. "You know, the other day I was a rat?"
I saw Raven knocking on the door of the cottage. I walked away from the window. "Hey, where are you going?" Pixy said. 
"To the door," I said.
Raven said, "Silverwolf? Uh, Jen? Hello? Do you have any more Lucidi-Tea?"
"I'm chaanging!" Silverwolf said. "Don't you have a man with you?"
"Yeah, um sorry!" Raven said.
"It's okay, give me a minute."
Pixy opened a little window in the door. "She's changing," she said. She closed the window. She opened it again. "Sometimes when she changes back to human form she's naked!" she whispered. Pixy and I stifled giggles, and Raven elbowed me in the ribs.
"I just have had a lot of those naked dreams. It's funny." I suddenly became naked and Pixy burst out laughing. "Oh my god! NOMAD!" Raven said, turning away. "Doh! Sorry!"  I said. I couldn't think of a form, so I changed into Homer Simpson. "I think that just happened with thought! Sorry."
Silverwolf came to the door. She was a human sized handsewn cloth doll. She had brown yarn hair, and circular red cheeks. She was wearing a checkered red and white dress, and red felt shoes.
"Pixy, you naughty sprite! Why didn't you tell me I had visitors."
"Didn't you see them when you came in the door?" Pixy sulked.
"Oh my, yes! I was so busy gathering herbs... I like to do it in wolf form. I run around in the meadows and chase butterflies."
"Plus," Pixy interrupted, "you were changing, so I had to stall for time... and I just wanted to get attention from Nomad. I got his attention, all right. TEN-HUT! At ease, soldier," Pixy giggled.
"Oh my god." Raven looked away shaking her head.
"Anyway, how do you do? Oh, my it is so very nice to have guests. Pixy you want to put on a pot of Lucidi-Tea!"
"Yes, ma'am."
"Oh, hush you!" said Silverwolf. "I know you're centuries older than I am."
"I am centaurs more than you!" said Pixy. She turned into two centaurs, whinnied and laughed. 
"Oh, you are a silly girl, for being so ancient!" Silverwolf said.
"So why are you a handsewn doll?" I asked Silverwolf. 
"Oh, I didn't want to scare the children. Dear me, there are no children around here, are there?" 
Silverwolf changed into a werewolf wearing a light grey robe with shadows that changed color in the light. "Ah, much more comfortable!" she said, and stretched and yawned. 
"I have been working on some things." Her eyes twinkled.
"Empowerments," she whispered. "Items for other dreamers! Real energy, as temporary gifts, like potions, things like that. I am working on enchantments next! Permanent enchantments for weapons! But, you need to go on a quest for sacred gems for that. Bring gems to me, and I will cast enchantments upon them. Then, you may fuse the gem with whatever weapon you wish! But, that is for later. For now, look."

*Mantra Balls*
She held up two balls, one orange, one blue. They were translucent. Pixy poured us Lucidi-Tea, and sat down with us. We all drank the tea. The balls suddenly looked totally realistic. White words floated to the surface. The blue one said, "I am dreaming." The orange one said, "I remember my dreams."
"I call them mantra balls!" Silverwolf said. Here! She gave Raven the blue ball, and me the orange one. We tossed them around. Trails of sparkles followed the balls. When ever they were caught, or if they hit the floor, they said, "I am dreaming," or "I remember my dreams."
"Take a bite!" Silverwolf said. I had the orange one in my hand. I took a bite. It tasted like orange creamsicle and mango. "Squeeze it into your tea!" I squeezed the Recall Juice into my tea. I sipped my tea. It tasted like chamomile and orange peelings were added to the ingredients of ginger, lemon grass, mint, and honey.
"So, this is going to help me remember my dreams?" 
"Very well!" Silverwolf nodded.
"Oh my God!" said Raven. "I have been dreaming this whole time! I think I have been dreaming for hours!" 
"Yes, I think we have!" I said.
"No, listen, everything, all of life is a dream... false awakenings, 'real life' awakenings. They are the same thing. Everything is an illusion... yet so real.  You all look so real to me! Oh my god! I am dreaming, and yet, here we are, sitting at my kitchen table?"
Suddenly we were sitting at Raven's kitchen table. Pixy turned into a cat, then a squirrel, then a yellow parakeet, then she changed into a small woman with a pixie cut. She sat on my lap and kissed my cheek.
"Whoah! That is some potent stuff!" I said. 
"Yeah! You are telling me. If I wasn't so blown away, I'd offer you guys some chocolate cake. I need some water."
Raven went to the sink and got a drink of water. We were back in the cottage again. "Phew!" Silverwolf said.

*Little Pills*
"Now, look, here's my specialty. Little pills. Red and Blue." She opened her hands to us.
The blue one said, "This is only a dream." The red one said, "The dream world is another dimension."
I snatched both up. "Hey!" Raven said. "Don't worry," said Silverwolf, "I have a lot more."
I popped both in my mouth at once. "Nomad! Hey!" said Pixy. "That's too much!" I was blacking out. I felt her tongue in my mouth, and she sucked out some of the gel from the broken capsules.
I was falling through a wormole with Pixy. All the colors were spinning and changing. I felt like I was going to be sick. "This is a dream, only a dream world, only another dimension," I kept hearing a woman's voice say. Pixy looked like a human in a cat costume. I swam toward her as we fell. We clung on to each other.
"What the hell is happening?" I said.
"We are on drugs, you nutball! Not ones you are supposed to take together! It's supposed to be one or the other!"
"Oh shit! You're right!"
"Why don't you think sometimes?" said Pixy.
"Because, it's a dream!"
"But, it's also another dimension!" she said.
I saw images of Batman, Spiderman, Superman, The Hulk, The Tick, Arthur, Vegeta, Cacarot, American Maid, and other people float around me. They all seemed to be laughing about something, except for Arthur.
We landed on a tiny asteroid in space. A little robot rolled up to us and scanned us. He made some notes with a stylus on a papyrus scroll then, wheeled of. "What the hell?" I said.
A purple vortex portal appeared in the sky, and arm appeared and yanked us through. Raven's Q was pulling us through the wormhole. "Be careful what you wish for," said Q.
"Because you just might get it?"
"No... you'll understand later."
"I don't get it!" I said.
"I know," he said sadly.
We fell through a hole in the ceiling and our astral bodies landed in our dream bodies. 
"Oh my god!" I said. "That was a trip."
"You were gone for hours!" Raven said. "Just passed out. We were worried, but Q said you were okay."
"Sorry!" I said.
"So what happened."
"We went into another dimension!" Pixy grinned. "It was terrifying! and... beautiful at the same time." She got up and danced.
"I am tired all of a sudden."
"But, you just woke up!" said Raven.
"I know... but, I'm so tired."
I turned into a tiger, and curled up by the fire and fell asleep. I was at the house in Tucson again. A woman came to me, all in shadow. Whe shared breath.
"That's it," she said. "You and I we know each other."
I was so shocked by the familiarity, I woke up. I stretched. I walked upstairs and I heard Silverwolf's voice. "And, this is the library, and this is the den, and this is the bathroom, and these are the bedrooms, see, you have your own little kitchenette. See! It's big on the inside!"
"Oh, how lovely!" Raven said.
They were in an old rustic bathroom with grey wooden walls. Sunlight streamed in through the window. The bathtub had four claws on it. For some reason it was full of water. I turned into a large wolf, then I jumped in it, splashing everyone.
"Nomad!" They said. I laughed and clambered out. 
Silverwolf gave us a tour of the rest of the cottage. We went to the back balcony. We were in a huge mansion overlooking a great estate, with an extravagant patio, and a water fountain of cupid blowing a conch, and water coming out. There were two children playing with a pony and a dog. They waved at Silverwolf. "Hi mom!" they said.
"Dream children! You have dream children? Where did they come from?" I said.
"Oh my word! I don't know!"
"Well, I feel dirty," I said. "I am going to take a bath in that cool bathtub of yours!"
I turned into a wolf, and ran down the hall to the bathroom. I summoned hot bubbly water into the tub. I looked down at my wolf face.
"Silverwolf?" I thought. "Oh no, wait that's me!" I heard the door slam shut behind me. Pixy was standing against the door smirking. I looked back in the water at my wolf face. "That's me," I said to myself. 
"And this is me," said Pixy, her reflection appearing in the water next to mine.
_redacted_
I woke up in bed. Pixy was sleeping next to me. "Where am I? Who is this woman sleeping next to me? Is this a one night stand? Am I drunk?" I thought to myself. Pixy mumbled something about, "I want to ride the pony, my turn." I recognized her, and said, "Oh my god! This is a dream! Incredible! I am still dreaming! I remember everything, as if it's a second life!"
A little green man appeared, and said, "Or a first life!" 
"Who are you?"

*Wormwood*
"The Green Fairy. Some call me Mytzlplyk. Some call me The Great Leprechaun. Some call me The Green Man. You may call me Wormwood."
"Oh! Does this mean I am supposed to drink absinthe?"
"You already, have!" he laughed. "And now, I am in you forever! Now, go back to sleep. You need to wake up and take a piss!" 
 Pixy mumbled something about, "Sh! Nomad. C'mere. I'm sleeping. Go to sleep." 
I lied back down in bed, and closed my eyes. I felt myself float down to earth, and I was back in my body, as the dreamscape dissipated.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Yet again nomad, your dreams are amazing.

----------


## Man of Shred

concert on the moon with Bach. THAT's what i wanted to do. How come i ever remember the good dreams???

----------


## Night Explorer

Hi,

I just wanted to say I have read quite a few of your dreams and they are nothing short of amazing.  I can only dream of having dreams as awesome as yours! (Yes, bad pun intended...  ::roll:: )  I look forward to reading more!  ::D: 

Trish

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Damn Remote Viewers*

I fell asleep in a chair on my porch. I made the chair float up. I was a white lion-man with red eyes, in ivory throne.  I was in astral. There were about few remote viewers watching me.  I saw Mary and Marty on hovercycles in the distance in a battle with some remote viewers. The remote viewers were shooting lasers at them, flying in up and down jagged circle patterns around them shooting laser guns.  Mary and Mary were had guns on their bikes shooting in all directions, like a sphere of bullets. The RV'ers all had on suits and sunglasses. 
I saw Raven's face appear in the sky, as Queen of Night. Two portals formed. Two giant hands reached out from the portals, and grabbed two of the RV'ers, and smacked them together.  Then Raven disappeared, pulling the RV'ers through.
"What are you doing with those things?" I asked her telepathically.
"I want to find out why they keep following us. I don't like being stalked."
"Neither do I!" I said.

"Ah, the Dream Viewer," said one of the RV'ers. "There he is!" I growled and they put their hands on their laser guns. Then I laughed. 
"Wait, Dream Viewer? That's not a title, that's a website. What the fuck?"
"Yes, that is what we call you people, dreamwalker. Anyway, those of us here mean you no harm. That is why your allies have not attacked us. We are not going to ask you for your social security number."
"My social security number is- GAH!" I shook my head. "Damn hypnotic conditioning! You fuckers! When did you do this to me? When you kidnapped me. I know it!"
I made lasers shoot out from my throne, and I spun in a circle.
"No! No! We had no part in that! Stop. Please. Stop! Will you stop? We just want to talk!"
I stopped firing and growled at them.
"Listen, the programming you received is in every American man, woman, and child. They receive it by watching television. Subliminal programming is inserted into commercials and television shows. They use a subtle image, like a watermark, so its virtually indetectable. There are many messages you have been programmed to respond to, and that is one.  We want to help you."
"Help me what?"
"Deprogram the brainwashing you have received."
"I don't trust you government fuckers. I have some questions." They nodded. "Why the hell do you guys look like the goddamned Blues Brothers?"
They laughed. "We appear as men in suits because that is what we are. We were sunglasses and hats in astral to disguise our identity."
"Ok, then how do I disguise myself from other Remote Viewers?"
"Well, you probably don't want to look like one of us, except to confuse a Remote Viewer in astral combat, but there a few things you can do. Mist your astral body, appear as water, appear as a shadow, attempt true invisibility, which is nearly impossible, especially since we are trained to track energy above all else. We are like hounds."
"You are like slaves. You are servants of the Overlords. You are the dogs of the gods, you fools."
"Fair enough."

*Rogue Agents*
"Hmph. So, why are even talking to me?"
"Well, we are rogue agents, to a certain degree. They don't know we are here. We have formed a timespace bubble around us right now. If they look over here, they are going to see into the past or the future, so by the time they actually see us, we will be gone."
"Really?"
"Yes. We are trained that way. Tracking energy, finding targets, observing, and altering timespace to control, ah, areas, and to travel, that's our main focus."
"I thought you just looked at things."
"Oh, that David Morehouse stuff was only the beginning. There are many advanced techniques we have learned, but at the same time, we are limited in what we are allowed to do. We also have some, ah, secret techniques."
"Secret techniques? 
"Yes, some techniques that we picked up on our own along the way. Um, you are right, the Masters, or, the Big Cheese Assholes, as we like to call them, make a lot of rules, trying to keep things "scientific," but those of us you see standing before you... Well, we are more advanced than the others. They don't even know about the timespace bubble. If we told them about it, they wouldn't even believe us anyway."
"Fascinating. I sense what you say rings true. So, why would you help me?"
"Listen, they are watching you. They are going to watch you for the rest of your life, and even when you pass on, if they can still track you. You are one of the Permanent Targets. You and your friend, creating those permanent moon bases, well, you have got some governments' attention."
"Fuck the government. Which governments?"
"Well, not the one ruling your country, but the True Government, the Secret Goverments."
"Yes, I know, Illuminati, New World Order, all that shit. Blah blah blah. Fuckin Reptilians and David Icke. I don't really give a shit about those bastards. Fuck the New World Order.  You guys are a bunch of tools. You know what's going on, you slaves. I don't trust you. Why don't you just leave?"
"It's not that easy... they have threaten to kill our children," said a woman sadly.
"Or our parents, siblings, any family that we have, if we don't have children," said a man.
"They come to us in the ether, and they threaten us. They tell us the address of our loved ones, and they tell us. And there's nothing we can do, no legal recourse you can take because it's all in astral."
"Those bastards! I am going to make them have nightmares!"
"NO! Stop! You do not want their attention.  The best thing we can do, is to help you, Dreamer.  Listen, they won't even let us access the dream plane. They have hired psychics on the dream plane to prevent us from going there, to report if we do, and to give us nightmares if we don't report ourselves when we do. The nightmares are always about the government killing our families.  You can understand how terrifying this must be.
"So, listen, we are going to tell you secrets we have learned, to empower you and your allies, things to make you stronger in the ether, or astral as you call it. Things to help disguise you, things you can do to battle them, and to block them. You are already learning."
"Oh? Do tell! Do tell!" I said.
"Well, firstly, creating timespace bubbles. You have been doing it subconsciously, but now I want to teach you deliberately," said a man with curly hair.
"Um, may I ask you your name? You all seem like clones."
"You can call me Ralph, if you want," Ralph laughed. "Of course, that's a codename, we never use our legal names. We would be terrified to do that. We have been trained not to. Anyway, let me give you this."
Ralph gave me a ghostly watch with an infinity symbol on it. There was a faintly glowing orb in the center. I put the watch on.

*The Infinity Watch*
"This is an infinity watch. Now watch infinity. Focus on the zero point."
I looked at the watch again. I stared at the zero point. I made the image float up off the watch, and spin. Then, I made it spin in all directions, it formed an orb within an orb.
"Now, expand the outer orb, and you have yourself a timespace bubble. But, don't do it now! Things would be too... confusing."
I made the orb float over to my ram's head staff with the ruby eyes, and absorb the orb.
"Can he do that?" I heard one whisper to another.
"Why not? Don't you guys do magic?" I said.
"Uh, no magic," said Ralph hurriedly. "We aren't allowed... it has to-"
"You know, you guys are limiting yourselves. I appreciate you helping me, but, don't you want more power?"
"We have all the power we can have. The limits are placed upon us.'
"But, why not practice magic in these timespace bubbles?"
"Well, if someone tries, they will mostly likely slip into dreams soon after than, which is not allowed."
"How oppressive!"
"Don't worry about us anymore. I know you are highly empathic, but let us just teach you techniques. We will get back at them... next lifetime."
"Whoah."
"Okay, now listen, we are going to teach you about our laser guns."
"Why? They seem pretty weak to me."
He handed a laser gun to me. There were different settings on it, a dial. The settings said, "Laser. Fry. Fear. Shockwave. Slime. Pain. Parasites. Hilarity."
"That is really bizarre!" I said.
"Well, this is an advanced one. These settings, well, many of the other Remote Viewers don't know about." Their settings are more like, "Laser, Fry, Fear, and See."
"See? What does that do?"
"It's like X-ray vision, seeing through walls, but I find X-ray glasses work much better."
"That's kind of creepy."
"It's our job... anyway, here, let me give you this. Here's a target."
Ralph summoned a hay archery target. I shot lasers at it. Fry made it engulfed in flame, fear made it shake, shockwave made it fall over, slime made clear slime cover it, pain made it scream, parasites made it attractive to astral parasites, and hilarity made it roll around laughing.
"That is very strange," I said.
"Well, it works. I give this to you to use not only as a weapon, but also to understand, so you can combat it."
"Ha. I will just use telekinesis to steal guns from people."
"They will just summon new ones," Ralph said.
"Anyway, that is my lesson for now. I don't want to overload your brain. I know you are not going to want to use the slime or parasite setting, because you are a Good person, but do it if you have to."
"I don't think so."
"Well, that's fine. Enjoy your gifts. I will meet you later to give you and your allies further training and information. I want you to fight these guys in the way you need to. You already have a pretty good idea about hiding your energy, and psychic shielding, but there is still a lot more you can learn about it. That will be your next lesson."
"Thank you, sir," I said to Ralph. "I wish you peace in all planes, brother."
"Please, don't look at us as cursed. We have limits placed upon us, but there is a lot we wouldn't have learned unless we chose this path. Some say it was our destiny. I personally think that's a lot of bullshit.  We can help each other.  Some of us, ah, have nightmares, nightmares not induced by the government... some by ... ah, we really should go."
He looked at his infinity watch. He looked up at me and smiled. I nodded. He winked out of sight.
I flew my chair up into the sky, and formed a merkabah around me. Some remote viewers shot lasers at me. I made bright light come out of the points on the merkabah, blinding them. I laughed and flew up to the Moon. I landed on the Moon in front of the Biodome. I turned around. There were a few remote viewers watching me. 
"I can see you, you know!" I said.
They tried to turn invisible. "I can still see you, you idiots!"
"Don't resent us," they said. "You are our Assignment."
"Fuck your assignment."
"Uh, your queen has two of our people."
Raven's face appeared above. Two portals appeared. Her hands came out of the portals in the sky, and she dropped two remote viewers. They were all wet, and coughing.
"They don't know anything. They won't answer, and they won't leave us alone. Leave us alone!" she shouted.
I created two portals and she tossed the two in. I roared, and the others flew back as a sphere of gravity burst out of me. Selene made portals, one for each of them, and got tossed through. There was still one with us. He was standing next to me. He looked like an orange sky with stars. "What the hell? This remote viewer is walking in the dream plane."
"Shit, he sees me!" he said.
I laughed. "Do you think he's hostile?" Raven said.
"I don't know. Let's see if he can follow us into the Biodome." I said.
I walked to the gate of the Biodome. As I got close, the Biodome said, "Warning, Warning, step away from the Biodome, Hostile."
He kept following me. "Enemy dectected." The lasers turned and pointed at him. "Engage." The lasers fired, then he got teleported about fifty yards away.
"Dammit!" he said. Raven and I laughed, and I went in. 

*Sweethearts by the Koi Pond*
I saw Serena Royale talking with someone. It was Beachgirl, and Selene. They were by the koi pond, petting the fish, and there was a rabbit there also they were talking about. I saw Beachgirl give Serena Royale something, like a shell. It was glowing. Serena walked to me. She had straight blond hair, and her eyes looked violet. I wondered what she looked like in the phyiscal plane. She was wearing the fluffy bathrobe. Her eyes were bright, and she looked happier.
"I quit my job," she said. "I don't care anymore. I can't live like this, or how it was before. I can't ignore the dream plane, it's part of me, part of all of us. I feel so much more whole now."
She gave me a big bear hug. I was taken aback at first. I hugged her back. She looked up at me, and held my hand in both of hers. "Thank you for pulling me out of my partner's inner world."
She kissed my hand. "It was terrifying. It was... nevermind. I don't want to talk about it. The important thing is, I am here now, and I am not going to leave. Your friend, Raven, is so sweet, so many nice ladies I have met since I have been here. The remote viewers are controlled by men. They recruited women specifically after realized male female pairings work better because of yin yang energy, and they were not.... well, you know, they were domineering men. But, you're not like that. You don't want to control anyone."
I shivered. "Of course not! I just want people to be free, and have fun!" I said.
She gave me a hug again, and held me tightly. I squeezed her back. I felt like she was going to cry. "Please promise me, Nomad, you are not going to hurt me. I have been... just promise."
"I promise," I said softly. She started crying.  I felt awkward at first, but, I decided to just let it go, and I held her tighter. She calmed down, and her breathing relaxed. She sighed and kissed my cheek. 
"Thank you," she whispered. She wiped her eyes. "Mm, I'm thirsty!" she said, and summoned a glass of water. "I learned that from Raven!" she said, and summoned me a glass. We drank. 
"Good job!" I said.
"Can I change clothes? I have been wearing this bathrobe for awhile."
"What do you want to wear?"
"Hmm..." she thought. A pretty, long red dress appeared on her. Her hair was done up, and curls fell next to her face. Her hair was brown now for some reason.
"You look lovely. How do you like the color?"
She blushed, and looked down at the dress. "Incredible!" she said. She changed it from red to lavender.
"That color looks good on you!" I said. 
"Thanks," she smiled. Her dress kept changing colors.

*The Loaf Tree*
"Let's eat some of this fresh bread!" she said. She picked bread off the tree and gave me some. I broke off a piece and ate it. It was light and fluffy, and very delicious. "Your friend Loaf planted this tree here, right? Amazing!"
"You can do things like that, too!"
"Really, can I make a... candy tree?"
"Anything you want."
"Hmm... Candy tree..." she said.
A candy tree sprouted up from the ground.
"With chocolate!" she said. The tree and everything on it was covered in chocolate. She clapped her hands. "Oh goody! I like the dream plane!" she said.
"Apple tree?" An apple tree sprouted up, with many different apples on it.
"A candy apple tree?" A candle apple tree sprouted up. 
I saw Raven appear from behind the chocolate candy tree. "Wait? Who made this?"
"I did! Let's eat it!" said Serena. 
"A woman after my own heart!" said Raven. We laughed and picked the chocolate fruit.
"Oh my god," said Raven. "A chocolate coated candy orange. This is so good! You are now officially my BFF!" We laughed. We tried the apples. They were all perfect. I licked a candy apple to make it sticky, and stuck it on Raven's face. 
"Hey you! That's not very nice!" Then she made a chocolate waterfall appear above my head, and dump on me. It knocked me down, and stopped. "Thank you!" I said, slipping in the chocolate. I summoned a chocolate cake, and threw it at Raven. She summoned a catcher's mitt, and caught it, yawning mockingly. She stuck her finger in it, and licked it. "Oh wow, you're a good cook, Nomad."
"Oh, I just used a box recipe," I said. "Me and Betty Crocker!"
Raven laughed. I summoned a Betty Crocker DC. "Oh, who are you?" said Serena. Betty Crocker looked like a handsewn felt doll, and she had a mixing bowl and a spoon in her hands, and was wearing an apron.
"I am an insta-matic cooking DC! Nomad made me. I am an extension of his mind. I make food for people in dreams. Isn't that fun? What would you like?"
"Chocolate covered banana peppers!" said Serena.
"As you wish!" said Betty Crocker. The treats floated out of her bowl, and into our hands. Beachgirl and Selene were there. We all tried them. "Oh, delicious!" said Serena. 
"Weird!" said Raven. "Weird, but good. Spicy and sweet. Hmm. Tastes like Mexican candy."
Selene said, "It tastes like magic," and grinned.
Beachgirl spit hers out. "Sorry!" she said. "I need an apple to wash that taste out. Sorry." She picked a golden apple and ate it. 
"I am not offended," Serena laughed. I tried it. The banana pepper had sweet jelly in it. I thought it was delicious. 
"After I left Mother Russia, I went to Mexico. Bland from spicy! A world of flavor. It opened my eyes, my palate, and my heart." She laughed lightheartedly. "My first husband, he was a beautiful Mexican man... anyway." She pulled out the glowing thing Beachgirl had given her, and asked her something about it.
Raven pulled me aside. "I am worried about her," she said. "She's a sweet woman. What's going to happen to her now that she quit her remote viewing job. I mean, aren't they going to track her? I don't care about those bastards following her here, but in waking life. I am scared for her."
"I know," I said. "But, there's nothing we can do, except fight for her in astral and dream planes, do our best to protect her. Selene will watch over her. She is another version of Selene."
"What? Really? Wow."
"Well, Selene told me. It doesn't mean were destined to be together or anything... but, I was destined to find her, I think, just like you were destined to find Malkus."
"Right... remote viewer... astral projector... whoah."
"I know I was just thinking of that. Well, anyway, it's a choice she made, but..."

*Angels' Trumpets*
Serena ran up to us with Angel's Trumpets flowers. "Smell these," she said. I smelled them. They smelled exactly the same as they do in waking life. I felt more alive. 
"What are these?" said Raven.
"Angel's trumpets!" I said. "They can induce dreams! I am going to hang some over my bed, and breathe their fragrance all night. I forgot I planted that tree." 
"Oh, wow!" said Raven. "What happens if we eat them?"
"No, don't!" I said. Raven took a bite. 
"OH MY GOD! AM I ON DRUGS?" Bright light multicolored lights shot out of Raven's eyes, and swirled around madly. I put my arm around her. 
"You are fine," I whispered softly. "It's a dream drug. Nothing is hurting your waking life body. Just relax."
"OH MY GOD, THIS IS INSANE!" Raven said.
"Do you want it to stop?" I asked.
"No! Yes! Maybe. Wait, I don't know. No! Don't make it stop. I want to see this."
The Cheshire Cat appeared in tree, smile first, then his whole body. "Hello Alice!" he grinned.
"Hello, Mr. Cheshire Kitty Cat! Where did you come from. C'mere I want to give you a hug," said Raven as if in a trance.
 "I came from his Inner World," he said, nodding at me. "And now, I am here!" 
Raven turned into Alice. She grabbed at the Cheshire Cat, and he slipped away. "Hey, come back here, naughty kitty!" she said.
"Uh, Alice, I mean, um.... what is your name? Wendy? Nomad? No, that's me... Raven! Raven Knight, where are you going?"
"Up the tree," said Alice Raven slowly. She climbed after the Cheshire Cat. I followed her.
"Alice? Uh, Alice! Stop!"
"Must ... follow ... kitty. Naughty kitty. Silly rabbit. Tricks are for kids."
"I'm not a rabbit!" I said, turning into a rabbit.
"Aw, you are so cute, little white bunny!" said Serena, petting me. I sprouted wings, and grew a long tail. I flew up to Raven, and Serena was holding on to my tail. Raven climbed up higher, and I followed her. We were on a montrous tree in towering in the sky. It seemed to go on forever. There were clouds beneath us. I saw the Cheshire Cat bouncing up the tree ahead of us.
Serena grabbed on to the tree. She turned into Wendy. "Oh my god, look how high we are, Peter!" she said. I panicked and grabbed the tree. I turned into Peter Pan. "Wait a minute! I can fly!" I said in my head.
"It's alright Wendy! You can fly!" I said. I tossed my dagger into the air, and it floated there. I floated off the tree, and stood on it. "See?"
"Oh," said Serena. "Do I need a dagger to do it?"
"No," I laughed, "it's just for fun. Now you try."
"I'm scared. Hold my hand."
"Alright." I took her hand, and she floated off the tree. "See? You are doing it!"
I began to let go of her hand. "No!" she squeezed my hand. "Don't let go! Don't ever let go!"
"I'm sorry Wendy. C'mon, let's catch up to Alice."
Raven was flying up the tree after the Cheshire Cat. Serena and I followed her.  We got up past some clouds, and stepped on to them. There was a huge castle on the coulds.
"Tada!" said the Cheshire Cat, presenting the castle. "Inside awaits mad adventures, o andventurers, you crazed oneironauts."
Raven began walking slowly toward the castle.
"Well, hain't ya goin' ta go in?" said the Cat to me.
"No," I said quietly. "No!" I yelled. "Raven! Raven, come back here! Alice!"
Raven turned around. "Huh? I was chasing a butterfly... and..." she said. She looked dazed.
"See with True Sight!" I shouted. Raven blinked and looked at her hands. Her eyes looked normal. "Who am I?" she said. She summoned a hand mirror, and looked at her face. She turned back into her Assassin form, and touched her face. "Oh, I see." She turned into Queen of Night. A look of horror appeared on her face. "Ah! Who am I?" she said.
"You are Raven Knight, Queen of Night, and you are fine. You are yourself."
"Oh!" she said. She looked in the mirror, and touched her face. "I like me like this," she said. "I don't think... no, I am not afraid of her anymore. She is part of me. She is me."
"Right!" I said.
Just then, the castle door burst open and splintered. A giant with a big nose, big lips, and hair like a mop came running out, yelling, "help!" Bats flew out over his head, and black beetles ran out like water from the door, and crawled over his feet. A portly giantess appeared in the doorway, shaking a rolling pin at him.
I grabbed Raven and Serena by the backs of their necks and teleported us back to the Biodome. We were at the base of the tree. I was in Nomad form, and Serena was back to the way she was before.
"Why did you do that?" said Raven.
"I don't know. I don't like that giant. I think it may have been the Ogre. I'm confused. And, I really don't trust that Cheshire Cat. He's mischievous."
"Well, he's from your Inner World, Nomad."
"I know... but.."
"And the trees still here, in the Biodome."
"I know, but, it was weird. I don't know how we got there, I still don't really know where we were."
"Q says it's because of that dream drug I did. This tree grew, and because it was you who grew the Angel's Trumpet tree, this other tree is a bridge to your Inner World."
"Oh wow."
"So, do you want to help the giant?" Raven said.
"Well, I have feeling he'll be fine. I don't think I have much sentience in my inner world. I think it's all, or mostly all, DC's."
"Okay," Raven shrugged.
"So what did you want to do?"
"Well, my uncle has been having nightmares still. I want to help him."
"Okay," Raven said, "but- Nomad? Why are you yawning?"
"I want to sleep."
"You always want to sleep in dreams, you weirdo."
"You should try it sometime. Dream within dreams within dreams within-"
Raven smacked the back of my head. "Stop it, broken record."
I yawned and turned into a spotted white lion. I walked in a circle and closed my eyes. I heard Raven tell Serena something about MoSh, and another person named Serena, and I fell asleep.
I was in a giant's house with Bakura, and my witchblade, Ravenstar. She was a little red armored gargoyle. "Let's steal shit," Bakura said. He ran around the place, absorbing all the gold into a clear orb he had on a small wooden wand. The claw holding the orb was gold, with a patina base. The orb had a few gold flecks floating in the center. The wand was very detailed when I remember it, like it was film.  Bakura formed a quarterstaff with the gold, and made a harness with golden wings attached. He flew next to me. He formed the staff into a pitchfork. He looked at me and grinned. He had gold smiley faces in his eyes. His eyebrows were gold. He smiled, and he had golden fangs. "Vested treasure," he whispered.  
I saw a golden key on the other edge of a giant table we were standing on. "Fetch!" I said to Ravenstar. She flew over to it, and silently picked it up. I created a portal. The giant burst through the room. "First my harp, then my goose, and now my golden key? Yargh!"
He swatted at us, and we jumped out of the way.
Bakura appeared behind him, and was the same sized as the giant. He looked like a blue cat-man, in an orange and red vest and pants. A golden blade came out the front of the giant, a hidden blade. "Size is relative, dumbass. I learned that from Nomad. And this I learned from an Assasin." He twisted the blade, and pulled it back out. The giant crumpled to the floor. Bakura licked his golden hidden blade, then retracted it. 
"I hate kidnapers," he said. "Let's find the children."
I nodded. I teleported to where I thought the children might be. I was in a dungeon full of children's skeletons. "Ah!" Ravenstar put her hand over her mouth. "The bastard!" said Bakura, and slammed his fist into his palm.
"These are not real skeletons. It's illusion. He put this here as a trick, to traumatize JeanRae, and anyone else that would try to come here. He made a bypass in his own neural network to send us here."
"I know," Bakura said. "I just thought about how JeanRae would react to seeing this. He's raping her mind, the sick fuck." 
"I know. Shit... I know! The merkabah!" I said.
"What is that?" said Bakura.
"The cube of Metatron, it will reveal the truth to us."
"The cube of Meta- who?"
"Just watch," I said. I meditated, and a merkabah floated out of my third eye, two pyramids spinning inside of each other.  It floated forward and there was a silver cord attached from it to my third eye chakra. It bounced forward. There was a rainbow road ahead of us in outer space. I pulled on the silver cord, and held it in my hand. The merkabah leapt forward like a dog, and turned into a chomp-chomp. "Merkabah! Merkabah! I rove roo!" It said. I was a transparent rainbow man with sparkles in me. Bakura and Ravenstar were driving in go-karts. Bakura's was lavendar and white, with lavendar wings on it, with golden tips, gold hubcaps, and gold headlight rims. Ravenstars was dark red and white with red wings, and black spikes coming out of her car. I suddenly was in a go-kart. Mine looked like a puffy pihrana plant head with wheels. The chomp-chomp was in a car with a chomp-chomp face on it. The face on the car said, "Mromp! Mromp! WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA!" like Pac-Man. 
"Follow meeee!" The chomp-chomp said, and boosted forward. MoSh floated down in a green car with a face on it. He was wearing a green tshirt with Luigi on it, holding a white mushroom with green spots. He turned into Luigi.
"Mama mia!" he said. "Oh, I died, I just fell off the road, into forever! Hello, Luigi!" he said to me. "It's me Mario!"
"Dude? What are you talking about? I am Birdo. You are Luigi, Mario."
"What, you are so confusing!" He turned into Mario. I turned into Birdo. I shot an egg at him. It went WA-WA-WA-WA like the Bionic Man sound. He got stuck in an egg. I could hear him driving in cirles. I started laughing. 
"Hey, you! That'sa not very nice-a!"
"Dude, are you even Italian?" I said, turning back into the rainbow space man. 
"Braw!" he said, and burst out of the egg, boosting forward. He hit me, and I spun around, losing control.
"Hey, how did you do that?"
"I had a mushroom in my pocket. So there!" He raspberried at me, and ate a big white mushroom with green spots. He boosted forward, and waved at me. A puff of dust appeared behind him. I looked down and saw a white mushroom with red spots sitting on my crotch. 
"I thought, this is a dream... Why don't I-" but decided against it. 
I ate the mushroom. It tasted fluffy, crunchy, and sweet. It tasted like lychee. I wiped my mouth and licked my lips. I boosted forward, and we were riding hoverspeeders in the desert. The dream diverged into two dimensions at this point. 

*Star Wars Dream -Film Vivid*
We were riding hoverbikes and hoverspeeders in a desert. I was dressed like a nomadic adventurer riding a hoverbike.  I was wearing a white shirt, a black leather vest, a brown leather jacket, greenish brown cloth pants, and brown leather boots. I was wearing goggles and had a bandana over my mouth. I was coated in a fine brown dust. MoSh was riding a hoverbike next to me. he was dressed like me, but he had a mask over his mouth, and a bandana around his head. The merkabah was driving a hoverspeeder. He looked like a fat red creature with a huge head and mouth. He had bright yellow teeth and eyes, and lavender lips and eyelids. Ravenstar was a female Irdonian Zabrak Jedi in a black Jedi gi with black pants. Raven appeared flying on a jetpack. She was dressed like a bounty hunter in white robes. She was carrying two chilren by the scruff of their necks, holding on to their jackets. They were hanging there complacently.
"I have found the children, and broken them free from the dungeon. The Zhig'ha Ghool approaches." Raven dropped the boy on my hoverbike, and the girl on his. "I will divert him for as long as I can!" Raven shouted, and summoned a silver disk with a bar coming up the front of it, with a handlebar. She turned off her jetpack. She flew toward a forest, and there was a garly Cyclops with a strange blue eye. It's entire eye was blue, and looked like plastic. His eyelids looked like clear plastic. He had no iris. He had one pupil that moved around, and white letters across an outside clear layer of the eye. Over his clear eyelid was a phrase written backwards in black. 
The white letters said, "This is a dream. NOT!" The black letters said, "You create your own reality. You created this nightmare. You are having a nightmare. Oh my god, a nightmare! A nightmare!"
"What a bastard!" I thought.
He was hairy and had pointy ears, and an ugly little tuft of curly hair on the top of his head. He looked like a cheesy Japanese monster movie creature. He towered above the forest canopy. Raven flew around him, shooting at him with her laser. Little burnmarks appeared in his skin. He batted at her. I saw he was being controlled by strings, like a marionette. I followed the strings and looked up. The strings were connected to monstrous crismon hands, with cracked and pitted thick bright yellow nails. I saw a face like a devil. I knew he meant me harm.

We were suddenly in outer space. The Cyclops was a marionette in front of carboard puppet stage. The Merkabah was with me a little man with a big round head, that looked like he was made of space. Mosh was floating next to me, in Naga form. Bakura was there, with his hand on the hilt of his dagger.
"Hello Juargawn!" the devil-man said. "Do you know who the fuck I am?"
"No, and I don't give a shit. Ah! You are Gawn's brother!"
"That is right, I am his elder brother, Nevergawn. You can never defeat me. Do you know how powerful I am? I am millions of years old."
"I am millions of years old, in the future. Time is irrelevant."
"So, you have been talking to the Old Man, Father Gawn, have you? That old bastard. He doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground." I spoke to Ravenstar telepathically.
"Sounds like someone is resentful they didn't get enough attention from daddy."
"Silence, mortal!" Nevergawn roared. "The point is, you will never get to me. I am a Puppetmaster of Puppetmasters. Do you know how far up the chain you are going to have to go to get to me? And I'll have spawned more puppetmasters by the time you get close."
I flicked him off. "Do you know what this means?"
"Oh, 'Fuck you.' Oh, like I'm so scared. Some fuckin' piece of shit mortal just flipped me the bird. I am so scared."
"You'll be begging to die when I shove this so far up your ass it comes out of your left eye socket," I said, growing a Maxx claw.
"Hey, you know what- Ah! You bastards!" Ravenstar cut the strings with her wings. MoSh laughed. "That was my only link to-"

And we were back on the surface of the planet.

DJ Notes

Nintendo Dream

Castle Bowser 
Princess

----------


## Baron Samedi

this is the dream battle om Malkus inner world

DJ Notes:

I flew to the Moon with my spaceship, Future's Hope encasing my body. Stupid freaky floating hairy body parts with eyes again. "Where were you?" asked Raven. Then suddenly: Ack! Kill it! Spike ran to me, and punched a parasite on the back of my head. I fell over as its pointed tail that was inserted in the base of my skull slipped out, and it dissipated. Basara and Raven played music to heal me. I got up. I felt like I had slept for eight hours.
I opened a portal, and I shot an astral tentacle out of my torso, and pulled MoSh on to the Moon. "Woohoo! I made it!" he said. "What's up? What are we doing."
"Well, we are going to kick some ass, in the nightmares of Malkus. You might not remember, though."
 "It's ok," MoSh said, cracking his knuckles. "Let's fight."  Raven created a portal, and Allison stepped out. 

We went into the inner world of Raven Knight. We were in a cute village of white adobe houses and thatched roofs.  We follow Raven to Malkus' house. She knocked on his door. A man with a gaunt haunted look on his face answered. "Who are these people?" he said furtively. 
"These are friends," said Raven. "We are going to fight that dream demon again in your inner world."
A bunch of people were talking. Sorna appeared and stood next to Raven. She looked like The Black Cat. Raven didn't seem to notice. Sorna didn't seem to care. She was just looking around. A red gem 5 feet tall appeared above the house of Malkus. It looked like a red rupee from Zelda. Q's head floated in the sky near it. He spun the gem telekinetically. Little gems flew out of the big gem, and landed on our chests. They were different colors. Mine was purple, and it glowed. A necklace grew out from the gem. Raven said they were dream gems, and we could use them for dream sharing more easily. We go into Malkus nightmare.
Here was the battly party: Raven, Allison, MoSh, Vegeta, Altair, Persian, Sorna, Pixy, Selene, Basara, Bakura, Skyfire, Link, Jo, and me.
Jo and Persian the tiger of Vegeta ran around hunting.  Jo has three heads.

Nomad form.
We find the invisible archdemon.
Hello again.
"Hey fuck you."
Pixy dust. It burns!
Demons run down the chain like rats.
Shit, many chains. Four portals. Two sky ones, two ground ones. 
Raven merges with Sorna, The Black Cat. I am RavenRa! eyes glow white.
Allison is a werewolf. MoSh is a Naga. Bakura robs the demons, and makes a golden quarterstaff.
Basara does a strange blue energy thing.
Pixy shoots vines from her hands.
Skyfire burns CHA into his belly. MoonCHA!
What? The Tick and Arthur appear.
Vegeta, Bakura, Jo, Spike, Persian attack the smaller demons. Arthur has a big butterfly net. ATTACK ATTACK!
I merge with Selene, my eyes glow white. I have a hand axe. I throw it, and it returns to my hand. I land on the archdemon, and stab it in the head. RavenRa Scratches it eyes out. Mosh bites him on his back. She runs in a circle. Vortex. Smash the chains! Link runs in a circle. Giant spin attack.

I become a Cave Bunyip. I wield the Beast. BAM BAM BOE WOWOWOW!! We smash the chains. Batman wraps around the archdemon. Spike blasts him in the face. The Tick grabs the archdemon and tosses him in a portal. Pixy and Batman almost get sucked in the sky portals.
Vegeta and The Tick are holding on the the ground ones.

Close the portals! Now! RavenRa runs around, closing the four portals. Sorna and Raven separate. Raven silently becomes Queen of Night. We hunt down the imps.  Selene and I separate. She floods the land with bright moonlight.

Grandfather Bunyip. Crocodile Roar! The Curse of the Angels upon you!
Angels with daggers, swords, and arrows. archangels.
We send tornados. Raven turns back.
Ocarina, we alter the landscape again. We find Malkus. Healing. he goes to sleep.

Angel's Healing. We become animals. Animals flow out of us.

Patrol with Sorna. Alarm. cracks. cracks sealed. A demons is trying to squeeze through. We blast it. Droids come and seal the crack. Conversation about light and dark. Balance. What about good and evil? Sorna is like Neutral Good. 

Training. Pixy: Camoflage, patterns work best.  Bakura, stealing treasure from enemies to create weapons and relics. Altair, dagger, and assasination moves. Batman: live in shadows. Become black as night. Vegeta, dodges. (yesterday was blocks).  The Tick. Laugh at your enemies, to be NIGH INVULNERABLE. Arthur takes notes. Vegeta wants to train Arthur. He flies away. NOO!

Koomo wants to talk to me. We go to the Temple on his planet. We talk about the history of his planet, the history of my planet, and how they interact.  We talk about our history.

He tells me the wraiths are aliens and the bat-people combined into one, a merge. I shiver. I merge with Koomo. We go to a party in the forest. He is like a celebrity. He thinks its ridiculous, but uses it to his advantage.

We go on stage. I merge out of him. "THIS IS AN ALIEN!" He presents me. They freak out.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES
Party in the Biodome!

I spraypainted it swirling colors, depicting our adventures.

Raven made fireworks for everyone. We had a big feast. 

Pablo was a fox.

Bakura changed into a fox also.

We passed out Mantra Balls.

Gabrielle made chocolate pies.

Pablo made lemon pies.

Bakura planted a gold coin, and it sprouted into a gold coin tree.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I made a merkabah crystal, and floated up out of bed, and zoomed to the Moon, and the wormhole was a transparent green grid. I landed in the Biodome, and the crystal broke and disappeared and I stepped out of it. I was golden like Sacrosanct, and my eyes were changing color. "Q?" Raven said. 
"No," I laughed. "It's me Nomad." I transformed into my Nomad self.
"Ah! A shapeshifter!"
"Of course that's what I am!" I said, changing into a Naga with lavendar wings, and a rainbow stripe down my side. Raven did also. She had rainbow wings, and a lavendar and purple thin stripe down her side, flowing with color as her wings were. Her eyes were two jewels of ever changing jewels. I saw light and heard music swirling out her in bright colors. We went into a trance.
"We are of the Naga tribe. We are Naguals. We see with six eyes, and sometimes more. Do not fuck with us. We are many!"
I felt us merge, then, separate, then merge again. Were Nagas of the wingless type, but with the torsos of humans, and the heads of snakes. We were both white with dark green backs.  We both had staffs in our hands, white wooden staffs, mine was a ram's head that changed to a pig's head, that changed to a wolf's head, that changed into a devil's head. Raven's was a goat head, a pig's head, a wolf's head, a peacock, a griffin, a red Eastern dragon, and then a man playing guitar. We multiplied ourselves, then had 360 vision, we were thousands of connected spheres all looking at each other. We changed back to 3rd person view. I heard "Divide" come out of Raven as she divided herself. I slammed mine on the ground, and a shockwave came out.
Raven lifted hers in the air, and I heard a sick solo on the electric. I wish I could play guitar now, because I can hear it so clearly in my head. Lightning came down, and charged her staff, and then she slammed it on the ground, and lightning came out of it.
I raised mine in the air, and I heard "Disturbed" come out of me. "Let The Bodies Hit the Floor." Fire came down from the sky, and charged my staff. I slammed it on the ground, and altered the dreamscape, making it lava. I was a lava lion-man, roaring with power and the scream of a thousand dinosaurs dying. 
Raven's flaming lightning drove into the earth, and she turned into Queen of Night. A chariot made of electrictity rose out of the earth. It was enwreathed in a purple and orange flame, and parts of the chariot were made of pure earth. She whipped at the horses, and laughed with the joy of power. She turned into a phoenix, and soared into spaces, screaming, "I am dre-e-e-e-e-aming!" spinning as she flew. Orange streaks came out of her, and she had rainbows sparkling off of her fiery feathers.
I turned into a pterodactyl, and spun into a blue sky at the same time, and said, "I am dre-e-e-e-eaming!" with her. I landed on a huge branch of a tree, like a log, that was growing next to a mesa. The branch acted as a bridge between the top of the mesa and the tree. Here is where I can remember entering a state of what I call Deep Dreaming. In this state you are acutely aware that you are dreaming, but you don't think about or consider the physical world. Everything slows down, and becomes vivid.

We became Western, then Eastern dragons. I grew caterpillar legs, and Raven had many short legs ending in hooves. I had caterpillar legs. We changed into giant centipedes,with the same legs, then snakes, centaurs, unicorns, goats, sheep, buffalo, manatee, and dolphins. winged humans.

Notes
A dream about winged humans
 with Rae in a tree house overlooking a jungle canopy.

Holy shit the party!

----------


## Loaf

Epic as always!
I'm off to bed now. Its 10:30PM...

Happy dreaming!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Notes

Nightmares

We flew into Donald's dream. I became C, and mutliplied myself, and beat him with a coathanger

I became T, and she became C, and tricked him. Raven turned into a zombie child. She had astral tentacles coming out of the back of her head. Witchblade grabbed him by the throat.

Raven tossed him to me. I divided myself into my masculine and feminine side. Kamapua'a, and Pele. Pele surged into me. "I am displeased with you!"
"Kanaloa," I am displeased with you.

On a canoe. Raven is a child. She becomes a monster. He falls off the boat. Shark is waiting. He pulls him into the depths. The ocean turns to blood.

We threw him in FA Jail. I was a guard. Raven was hiding in the floor. She kept crawling around in the floor as a 2D image. I tossed Tiny in with him.  I showed him my real face, and said 'BOO!' and I made a devil face.
He crawled up the walls.
He "woke up", and looked at his hands. 
I walked by, and tossed Bubba in. "C'mere, Boy. You sure got perdy, eyes."
I changed into Kamapua'a, and grinned madly at him.
Raven popped up from the floor, and he screamed in terror. He ran into his cellmates. "Give me a hug."

He woke up. We tracked him in astral. The Beast picked up his trail, and Raven had something with her, a tracking device.

We went into his room. Raven became demon girl. He sat up in bed. Raven crawled on him and screeched in his face. His eyes bugged out. he like back down and closed his eyes.
Raven sat on his chest and beat him. "You are dreaming!" she said madly. Induced SP.

I became a Hawaiian warrior, and multiplied myself. I walked through the room, a band of Nightmarchers. I chanted, "You are unrighteous!" in Hawaiian.

He went back to sleep. We followed him, and dragged him into a Dark Void. I turned into Fear Form, a ball of flesh, surrounded by cybernetic limbs, mainly legs, with all kinds of blades and scissors, with hypodermic needles pointing out of my body.  Spiders, snakes, and centipedes pour out of trap doors on my body, and my eyes are portals. Raven became Queen of Night, then, a type of harlequin.

He got sliced.  Raven rode a unicycle.
We tossed him to the Lava Minotaur. He went to Hell.
He prayed, and appeared in FA prison again.
I summoned a pig-headed cop to go into his cell.

Now for the other one. "She needs lesson."
"I know."

"No, mommy no!" I held Raven down. 

Raven became monster girl. 
"Oh my God!"
"Come here, Mommy! Don't you want to hit me? Doesn't it feel good, you crazy bitch?"
Raven became a giant.
Mommy ran off into the jungle.

Raven became a shaman. Mommy ran up my temple steps. A human sacrifice. As she burns, she sees a vision.
"This is what happens to mommies who beat their children!"
FIRE.
Induced FA. 
She is in court. She is sentenced to jail. "You are a horrible mother."
She cries alone in jail.
I come to her, merged with Michael. I tell her that she can change her ways. I can do soul healing on her.
"No! What if it hurts?"
"You may cry."
"Then, no, yes. Okay."
Raven and I formed an angel vortex, and spun around her.
She cried, there was black tar stuff all over her. It was gross.

Astral. Frost Giant grabbed both of them, and took them to his cave, and mummified them. Donald was in a cage. They are within dream within dreams within dreams.

----------


## lilacalil

I've gotta ask....

Do you seriously think the whole government thing is real, or do you think they're just dream characters?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I've gotta ask....
> 
> Do you seriously think the whole government thing is real, or do you think they're just dream characters?



http://www.psychicwarrior.com/

----------


## Man of Shred

> I've gotta ask....
> 
> Do you seriously think the whole government thing is real, or do you think they're just dream characters?



"Everything you can think of is true" - Tom Waits

----------


## Raven Knight

> I've gotta ask....
> 
> Do you seriously think the whole government thing is real, or do you think they're just dream characters?



I don't think they're DC's.  As for whether they exist on this physical plane, I don't really know.  Either this plane or a parallel world similar to ours.  I am hoping it's a parallel world.  My brother was always talking about big conspiracies (eg. he wouldn't get a flu shot due to possible mind control drugs in it), but I always brushed those ideas off.  This stuff sounds a lot like his conspiracy theories... we lost my brother to a heart attack 3 years ago...  ::damnit::  If I let myself get too caught up in conspiracy theories I'll start wondering if his heart attack was from natural causes...  :Eek:   ::holyshit::   :Eek:  Maybe I should find his spirit and find out more from him...

----------


## Loaf

That flu shot thing is uh.. freaky.
I hate injections anyway, because of the needles.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

November 16, 2009
*
Aphrodite Dream*
I was in my temple. I summoned Aphrodite in my mirror. I had three dreams of her at the same time.
*
Dream #1*
Aphrodite appeared in my mirror. She looked like the famous painting, with long wavy hair covering her breasts, and she was naked. She was floating in space. I saw her skeleton, her nervous system, her blood vessels, all at the same time. All her systems were perfect and balanced. Cupid was flying around her head.

"Hello, Juargawn, god of Nothing. Why have you summoned the goddess of Love?"

"I want to know... I want to know why all these women are appearing in my life... women that feel so familiar to me. So many, all at once, and all so beautiful. What does it all mean?"

"You already know what it means. You are just afraid to believe. Release your fear, loved one."

"So it's true?"

"Yes."

"Lessons will be learned."

"I am tired of these lessons."

"Then, you can choose to learn Nothing."

"No, no, that's not what I want. I just... it hurts."

"It hurts, but it feels good?"

"Yes."

"Like when a beautiful strong woman massages a knot out of your back?"

"Exactly."

"Wouldn't you like that?"

"Of course."

"Then, be open to love."

"I am open to love."

"No, you're not."

"Well, I can't argue with the goddess of Love." Cupid and Aphrodite laughed.

"Be open to receive beauty." She blew me a kiss, and it came through the mirror, and landed on my cheek. Warmth radiated out from it, and filled my body.

****
*
Dream #2*
I summoned Aphrodite in my mirror. Cupid was there.

She put her hand out, and I grabbed it, and pulled her through.
"Nice place ya got here. You take your dates here much?"
"Of course not. It's not real."
She slapped me. "Don't you ever say that!" Then, she took my face in her hands, and kissed me. I couldn't help myself. I felt her tongue in my mouth. I wrapped my arms around her and made out with her. She pulled away, and looked into my eyes. "Was that real, Juargawn?"
"Yes, ma'am."
"Ugh, don't call me that! It makes me feel old!"
"Well, aren't you immortal?"
"Yes, but so are you, silly." She smacked my ass playfully.
"So, you have a question for me."
"Yes."
"I already know what it is. Now look into the mirror." She waved her hand in front of the mirror. It rippled.

There was a man sleeping, tossing and turning in his bed. We looked into his dream. He was having a nightmare. He was running along a narrow path, hundreds of feet high in the air. The path was only about two or three feet wide. Everything was dark. There was a golden golem chasing him. "Come here, YOU FOOL!" shouted the golem. "No!" the man shouted. "You are evil! You are The Devil!"
"ARGH! NO I AM NOT! Come back here, or I will eat you up!" said the golem.
"Get out of my dream, you crazed beast!" the man shouted.
"I am not beast, I am- AAAAH!"
The golden golem was interrupted by the man turning around, and firing an energy blast at the path. It crumbled, and the golem fell into the abyss. The man had a false awakening. He was crying. He stood up, and knelt at his bed, which became
an altar. The altar was a nondescript rectangular prism, a plain off-white color. There was nothing else around him. The man had folded his hands, and his head dropped on to his arms.
"You took a sacred vow," said Aphrodite.

The man in the mirror prayed. "All this, all my life, is bullshit. I am cursed. Money led me to heartache. Money made my heart black and evil with a fungus. Now, I am dying, because of my greed. I lusted after money, I lusted after women, and now I suffer. I became selfish, and I did not seek true love. I used money to get the women I wanted. I feel like a pathetic john. I hate myself, my entire life. I set myself up for failure by amassing all that worthless money.
"I don't believe in God, I don't believe in anything. I just believe in my worthless self. Therefore, I now take a sacred vow to the God of Nothing, to have Nothing, because everything is worthless, and Nothing is of value. I take a vow to have Nothing. I take a sacred vow to have no money until the end of my days, for only when I am poor will I truly find a virtuous woman. Money will only attract worthless evil women, then, I would get my heart broken again. I curse money, for it has cursed me, and it is already cursed from the beginning. Well, maybe I will make money after I find a virtuous woman, but before that, I will suffer and struggle in poverty."

The image faded away. "I don't believe I said that!"

"But, you did," said Aphrodite, "in dreams."

"Oh my God, that's horrible."

"Yes, God of Nothing, that is horrible. Now break your vow."

"Can I?"

"Of course! You prayed to the god of Nothing, O Juargawn, and you are he! Now break it!" At "Now break it" I felt her voice rattle my bones. I felt like some kind of heavy invisible iron armor on my shoulders was quaking.

I raised my staff, and said, "I am Juargawn, God of Nothing! I release myself from my vow of poverty!" Then, I changed into my Nomad form. "I am Nomad, the Great Heretic, I curse the gods in the heavens! I profane the holy! I break my sacred vow, NOW!"

I slammed my staff on the floor of my temple, and ripples of energy flowed out from it. The energy moved over the floor, and up the walls, and the ceiling. Persian rugs appeared on the floor. The walls became covered in tapestries. Tables with bowls of lovely fruit appeared. Vines grew down from the ceiling with flowers like angel's trumpets on them, and black and blue iridescent butterflies flew around pollinating the flowers. Everything was bathed in a faint blue glow hovering a few inches from the surface. To the left of the throne appeared a big couch, almost like a bed, covered in big fluffy furs. On the other side, a hot tub made of stone, with ornate carvings around the base, depicting Mayan hieroglyphics.
The energy flowed outside. We followed it to the landing pad. This time, there was a picture of a Naga and a lion-man dancing, surrounded by a dual oroborous.

The energy flowed down the temple steps, and when it got about fifty feet, it split and some flowed down to the ground, and the rest flowed into the air. The energy that flowed into the air formed lines of clouds above the worshippers, and flowers, food, and gold coins fell from the clouds. The energy on the ground formed bushes, flowering plants, and small fruit trees. Large rabbits, the size of medium dogs appeared and hopped around the people. The DC's laughed, and caught the stuff falling from the clouds in baskets. They picked fruit from the trees, and ate it. They smelled the flowers and pet the bunnies.

"Thank you Juargawn! Thank you Juargawn!" They said. "Oh, look, your statue is almost complete!"

The statue was almost as tall as the temple. It was made of wood, and had something like a sandy mortar covering it. It was surrounding by scaffolding. The stature turned its head and winked at me. I bugged my eyes out. It chuckled softly, then turned its head back and became completely still.

We sat down on the edge of the landing pad, and Aphrodite leaned her head on my shoulder, and held my hand. The sun began to set over the jungle. The clouds were a beautiful blend of pinks and blazing oranges.
"It's beautiful," she whispered.
"What is?" I asked.
"Everything."

Francois appeared, standing on the other side of me. He placed a hand on my shoulder. "Wealth is everywhere," he said softly, and gold coins poured from his hands.

The sun set, and the stars immediately came out. A constellation ran through the sky, a half-wolf, half-dog. It stood in the sky, tongue lolling out, and looked at me, then ran away. "Lonewolf?" I thought. "No, it must be someone else, but who?" Then, Cancer the crab ran and stopped. He waved his claws at me, then ran off. Another constellation appeared of a woman carrying a basket of flowers. She ran across the sky, throwing the flowers everywhere. The flowers fell on the ground, grew into small bushes. Drooping flowers appeared on the bushes, and gold coins fell out from the flowers. She smiled at me, giggled, waved, then ran off.

Aphrodite chuckled, and squeezed my arm. She turned my head to her, and kissed me passionately. "Goodbye, Juargawn, Lord of Nothing," she smiled as she faded away.

Suddenly Sarnox appeared riding his Great Dane up the steps. Something was on his shoulder. Suddenly night changed back to day.
"Oh where have you been, Sarnox?"
He stepped off his steed, and threw a dead creature on the the ground.
"Hunting orcs!" Francois laughed.
"Oh!" I said.
"Yeah, those bastards made a colony in a mountain not far from here. They're tunneling through it like termites. This was just a scout."
"Damn!" I said, and the dream ended.
*
Dream #3*

Aphrodite put her hand out to me, and I reached through the mirror, and pulled her through. Cupid came through also. He turned into beautiful stern man wearing a helmet with red wings, and hand a red bow and red arrows. He had a wand like a that reminded me of a cadueceus.
"Oh, I didn't know you were a man!" I said.
"Of course I am," he laughed. "Do you know how ancient I am? I just appear in that baby form so as not to frighten people."
"But, how do you frighten people?" I asked.
"Because," he said, "all men find me attractive."
I bugged my eyes out. He drew a sword from his back. It was silver with gold hints, and had a faint pink and orange glow to it, like a sunset.
"For I am Fierce Love!" said Cupid, "and I will NOT BE DENIED!" Cupid sliced through the air, and I felt the fabric of time and space rip as he did it. He sheathed the sword. Aphrodite stepped to the wound in the time-space, and healed it with her hands.

Cupid stared into my eyes. A blood red flame poured from his eyes.
I saw image after image.
A lioness attacking another starving lioness protecting her cubs from the cannibal. A mother bear attacking a male bear trying to eat her cubs.
A man with a dagger stabbing a Roman soldier in the back, as the soldier stepped into his the man's house at night to rape his wife.
I saw Spike killing me in France again, after I slept with his lover.
I saw myself destroying a bookcase, after my wife told me she had sex with another man.
Chimpanzees using bones of lions as clubs against ones from a near tribe that ate their children. There was an all-out war.
Men in the jungle, hunting a jaguar that had eaten one of their babies.
All was pain, all was passion, there were so many... image after image after image.

"Ah, no more! NO MORE!" I screamed, and ripped my gaze from his. I collapsed on the floor in tears.
Cupid and Aphrodite walked to me, and placed their hands on my shoulders. Cupid stroked my hair, and kissed my head. "Now, you see, brother, why many cannot see me as I truly am."
Aphrodite kneeled down and kissed my hand.
"Now stand up," Cupid said gently.
I stood up, and they both embraced me, and closed my eyes. It felt like the sincere embrace of comforting family during mourning.
"You feel like you are mourning, because your heart has died," Aphrodite whispered in my ear.
They let go, and stood in front of me. They merged together, and said, "and now, we will heal you."
"I am Love!" they said after they merged. Love's voice sounded like a thousand waterfalls, and waves crashing on a sandy beach.
Cupid waved his wand in the air, and Aphrodite took one of my hands, then the other. Red glowing energy flowed from somewhere I could not discern into Love, then into me forming a circle. A red orb formed between us, and floated in the air. It moved into me, and I saw a dark spot on my greyish heart disappear, and my heart became colorful, and pumped full of life.
I looked into the eyes of Love, and Love embraced me. Tears rolled down my cheek. "Thank you," I said.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I did mirror gazing before I fell asleep, and I saw a portal in the mirror. I focused on going into the portal, and I felt myself begin to go out-of-body. I lied in bed. There was the portal before me, a dark tunnel, going straight to the Moon. My bed and I floated up to the portal. I heard some remote viewers say, Hey! 

*Speak up, sonny boy!*

They were following me in the wormhole. I spun my bed around, and shot lasers at them. They shot lasers back at me. I formed a merkabah and the lasers bounced off. I landed on the Moon. I stretched and sat on the edge of my bed. I looked like Ebenezer Scrooge.
We want to speak to you sir, they said.
Eh, speak up sonny boy!
Sir, we want to speak to you. Its regarding your social security number.
What? Oh, that program is a sham! I said dismissively. I summoned a walker, and made my way to the gate of the biodome. One of the remote viewers tried to hand me a paper.
Damn the IRS! I hate politicians!  I said.
Hostile Detected, back away from The Biodome, said the Bidomes AI.
I made a keypad appear, just to be silly. I punched in a code: 888888888888888888 to the infinite power. In other words, I punched 8 til the end of time. Thats the code to get in. haha.
The remote viewer got lasered and teleported away. I laughed. The gate opened up, and I walked through. I changed into a lion-man in my Five suit, then a three piece suit. I found Raven sitting on the bench by the koi pond staring into it.
Raven? Are you...
Okay, she said. Lets practice- she stood up weakly, then collapsed into my arms. Aw, I said. I picked her up, and put her over my shoulder. I changed my suit to be an all-white superhero suit with a white cape, and a five on my chest.
MoSh appeared. He was wearing blue jeans, worn running shoes, and a green tshirt with a cartoon snake on it, and a black hoodie that said MoSh on the hood, and the s was a snake. What happened?
Ravens sick. I was a lion-man wearing scrubs and a light on my forehead. Aw, he said, and stroked her hair. Where are we going? he said. 
To the Cave of the Frost Giant.
Silverwolf, Allison, and Basara appeared. We are coming, too, said Silverwolf. SIlverwolf was a werewolf in a brown robe holding a gnarled wooden staff, that had a wolfs paw holding a wooden orb at the top. She had one green eye, and one grey eye. Allison nodded. Allison was wearing a bright red dress, and she had red horns shaped somewhat like bat wings, and she also had something like red bat wings coming out of her back. They were shaped like a praying mantis forelegs. She had a black and red wand, with a gargoyle perched atop an orb at the top. She had light blue eyes.. Robert (MoSh) sprouted angel wings, and the snake on his tshirt had glowing eyes that changed color, and a stripe down its side that changed color. It sprouted white angel wings, and looked at me and grinned. Roberts eyes became bright green.

*The Sacred Pentacle*
I waved a white rams head wand with glowing eyes in front of the mirror. We stepped through to the Glen of Healing. I laid her down gently in the grass. I stood at her head, as the grass lifted her up. I placed my hands on her temples. Silverwolf played a small ocarina, then, wooden flute, then pan pipes. Allisons wand spun, and changed into a caduceus. Basara and MoSh played guitar. A pentacle of red energy was formed. I summoned my caduceus, and made it spin. A vortex formed, channeling ambient golden energy into the pentacle. Allisons did also. Red energy came out of Basara, green energy out of MoSh, and blue energy out of Silverwolf.
The pentacle spun in all directions, forming a sphere. The Frost Giant appeared, and blew herbs into the sphere, which went down into Ravens wounds. The Frost Giant picked her up, and put her on his back. Joseph flew down, a white eagle, and grabbed Ravens arms of her dream body, and we went to his cave. The Frost Giant set Ravens astral body down in the cave. It was mummified, glowing yellow. Joseph turned into a boy, and gave Raven a blanket. The Frost Giant summoned a bowl, and scooped soup into it, then handed it to her. Raven quietly sipped it. Even warriors need to rest sometimes, he said. Raven smiled, and he put his arm around her, and I saw blue energy spin around Raven eyes, and it looked like a fog lifted off her head. She sighed.
So, youre going to rest here awhile, Raven? I said to her dream body. 
Actually, I am going to take a nap. Ill catch up with you later. she said, stretching. 
Okay, I laughed. See you in dreams.
Raven went to sleep.
I turned around. Basara was gone. So-
Silverwolf turned into a little witch. She jumped on a broomstick, and sailed away, saying, Up, up and away! Allison gave me a hug, and kissed my cheek. Then, she gave MoSh a hug, and kissed his cheek. He stumbled back for a second, and blushed. She giggled. She turned into a Siberian tiger, and knocked me down. She licked my face, and batted my head. She said, Bye! and jumped out of the cave. She sprouted wings, and flew away, turning into a wolf.
So, theyre gone. Do you want to dream with me? I asked MoSh.
Sure, why not? Where are we going?
Lets go back to the Biodome.
Okay.

*Imps*
I created a portal, and we stepped through. We landed outside the biodome. There were little red imps crawling in and out of holes all around the bidome. MoSh roared and became a naga. I became a lion man in a white superhero suit with a five on it. I summonned the Beast, my sentient didjeridoo/club, and ran around bashing them. MoSh flew around striking from the sky.
No! they said. We are not dream demons. We are dreamers. We are remote viewers. This is a disguise. We are not supposed to be in this plane.
What? Really?
One of the imps changed into one of the Men in Black, then he showed me the special Remote Viewer laser gun. It was Ralph. He changed back into an imp. Call your friend off! he said telepathically.
MoSh, stop! These are friends!
What? he said, with an imp in his mouth.
These are friends. I said.
Really? he said spitting the imp out.
MoSh changed back into himself. Ralph told me we had to move the Biodome to a safer location, and they were going to help us. He said that there are too many remote viewers watching us, and they were going to help us disguise it, but our friends could still find it just as easily. 
Lets do it, I trust you, I said. The imps tunneled under the Biodome, and it lifted out of the ground, with a lot of grey dirt and rock. At the bottom of the hole in the ground was a curved surface of swirling energy. 
That energy is the soul of the moon, the center energy surface. We are moving the Biodome away from here, and underground, closer to the center energy, thusly making it more powerful, and hidden under moon rock. To your friends and allies, The Biodome will appear the same. To hostiles, just more moonscape.
Awesome! I said. They replaced the moon rock in the hole, and buried a small black cube in it with an antenna. The cube was about one foot square. The antenna stuck up out of the ground. An transparent image of the Biodome appeared.
This is a holographic image replicator, said Ralph. Basically what its doing is projecting an astral image of the Biodome in its old location. To you it looks ghostly, but to a remote viewer, it looks very solid, especially from a distance. When they get closer, it looks more ghostly. This is to confuse them, and waste their time. They will be attracted to it like moths to a flame. The antenna also broadcasts that this is the location of the Biodome so remote viewers will hone in on it."
A bunch of RV imps hopped through the moon like when fish jump when something bigger is chasing them. "The real Biodome has now been moved. Let's go there now." We teleported to the Biodome. 
"It looks exactly the same!" I said.
"Well, how the hell are we breathing? I mean, how are we going to get sun, um... What I mean, is, isn't it going to be claustraphobic?" MoSh asked.
"Well, do you feel claustraphobic?" Ralph said.
"No," MoSh said.
"Exactly. Now let's see what it looks like from the outside."
We teleported to the surface of the moon. Nothing was there. "See with True Sight," said Ralph. Then, I could see through the grey soil, and the Biodome was underneath it. "And now you are close to the source!" said Ralph. 
"Awesome!" I said.  Ralph turned into an imp, winked at me, then dove into the moon soil like it was water. He and the other imps waved at me, then tunnelled away.
"That was weird!" said MoSh.
"I know, right? Hey, where do you want to go?"
"Let's uh... hey, let me try and make a portal."
"Awesome! Do it!" I said.
MoSh summoned a black electric guitar with silver writing on it. He played a song, and a portal opened. It was swirling black and white, and had purple and gold lightning crackling around the edges. "Whoah! That was so easy!" he said.
"You're a natural Bard," I smiled. "Let's go."

*The Cafe*
He was staring at his portal, mouth agape. I grabbed his wrist, and we went through. We tumbled into a French cafe. I stepped behind the bar. There was no one there. I started taking orders. MoSh sat down at a table. He was writing something. I started serving coffees. We were in somewhere in Hawai'i.
A cute French girl walked in. She was wearing striped stockings, small ballet shoes, a short black denim skirt, a white blouse, a small black denim jacket, and a small black hat. She had on a red scarf, which accented her bright red lipstick and her pail skin. She was holding a notebook and a cigarette holder. She was looking for someone. She saw MoSh. "Ah, there you are!" I heard her think. She was disappointed that he hadn't noticed her yet. She walked to him, and stood in front of him. I decided to be a waiter, and serve them coffee. Other people kept ordering, so I only heard snatches of the conversation, plus I didn't want to be rude.
MoSh saw her feet, then he slowly looked up. She abruptly bent down, and said, "Boo!" He fell back in his chair a bit, and regained his balance. He adjusted his glasses. "Oh, hi!" he said, standing up. He put out his hand, and she gave him a hug. Then, she shook his hand. 
"It's good to finally meet you," she said.
I walked over to take their order. No one thought it strange that I was a lion-man. Hmm. "Hello, my name is Juargawn, and I will be your waiter this lovely balmy afternoon. What would you like to drink?"
"Oh, uh, menus? Can we get menus?" MoSh said.
"You don't need a menu. You can have anything you want. Plus, everything here is free."
"Wow, really?" said the woman.
"Yeah! This is a dream cafe."
"Well, in that case, I will have an espresso... and a slice of chocolate cheesecake."
"A slice? Are you sure you don't want a whole cake?" I asked her.
"Well, I don't know..."
"All our dishes and drinks are zero calories at The Dream Cafe," I said.
"Well, in that case, I'll take two! A chocolate cheesecake, drizzled with peanut butter, and a caramel apple cheesecake. Um... and ice cream."
"Which flavor?"
"Um... 31. Thirty-one flavors."
"Okay," I laughed.
"And, I'll have a hard coffee," said MoSh.
"Uh, excuse me?"
"A coffee with liquor in it. Vodka, rum works... Whatever."
"Okay, hard coffee... cream in that, sir?"
"Yes, lots."
"And would you like dessert?" MoSh was staring at the woman.
"Huh? Uh, no thanks."
I walked to the counter, and made their drinks. The woman showed him her poems. She blushed when she took out her book. "This is the only time you'll see me shy..." she said. MoSh summoned an acoustic guitar, and began tuning it. I served them their drinks, and said, "You dessert will be right up, miss."
I decided to delay the dessert to make the dream last longer. I thought the whole thing was hilarious.
I heard her say her name was something like Alice or Alicia. She began smoking from a cigarette holder. She offered it to MoSh. He said, "No, I have to cut back. On this stuff, too," he said looking down in his cup.
I decided it was time for dessert. I made two cakes and a giant bowl of 31 balls of ice cream. I was bringing it to their table, when a grey blur slammed into MoSh. Some kind of werewolf tackled him, and his astral body fell through the floor. A hole opened in the floor, and the woman fell in with him. They started screaming. The werewolf was pummeling MoSh's dream body. I charged at the werewolf, and it bit into MoSh's torso, and ripped his upper body out. The werewolf just looked at me, as it gulped down his organs. It had red glowing eyes. I slammed into it, and we were suddenly in outer space. It fell backwards, and regained its footing.

*Saberwolf*
"Who the fuck are you?" I said.
He roared at me, then he grew two large fangs. He had the head of a saber-toothed tiger, and the body of a werewolf, and was all grey. He lunged at me, and pounced on me, knocking me down. He roared in my face. It felt like hot wind. "I'm Saberwolf, bitch!" he said. I tossed him off of me, and summoned a shield and a whip, changing into a lava minotaur. He lunged at me, and tore into my chest as his face became stone, before i got a chance to block him with my shield. I opened my claws, changing back into Juargawn. We tumbled through space, tearing at each others' flesh. I dug my feet into his stomach, and threw him off of me. Both of us had shreds of bloody flesh hanging off of us. He charged at me, then Koomo grew out of me, about 30 feet high, and grabbed Saberwolf as he ran and picked him up. He held him to his nose, sniffed him, grunted, then tossed him away. Batman appeared and scooped him up, and tossed him into a horizontal Selene portal floating in the sky. Selene winked at me, and I blew her a kiss. Batman and Selene disappeared from sight.

*The Space Bar*
"Where's MoSh?" I thought. I was in the cave of the Frost Giant. MoSh was sitting there. "He's fine," the Frost Giant said. Suddenly MoSh fell through the floor. He screamed. The Frost Giant laughed. I followed MoSh. He was going down a wormhole. He kept screaming. I grabbed on to his ankle. We landed in a bar. I was a bartender. I was a lion-man again. No one noticed, but maybe it was because we were in a space bar. There were aliens and humans milling about. I recognized it as the same bar I had bartended at before in dreams with Warrior Tiger and Raven. MoSh was wearing a black leather jacket, and boots. He was sitting at the bar. His guitar was placed on the barstool next to him. He was a bit of a big beast of a man. I was bigger too, for some reason. There was a small stage in the corner with a mic and a stool at it. The walls were all a light colored wood. Some people were playing pool and smoking cigarettes.
"What'll you have? Everything's free."
"Old Milwaukee," said MoSh. 
"Um, everything's free... you want... here, let me make you the house brew. Just try it."
I poured him a glass of beer with a tab that said, "Amber Space Brew," and gave it to him. He tried it. "That is one tasty beer!" he said.
Two giggly young women walked up to MoSh. One was a brunette, one was a blond woman. There were very curvy and bouncy. "Hi, we like your guitar playing. Well, my friend does. I mean, I like your music, but your friend thinks you're cute."
"'My friend thinks you're cute? How old are you girls? Do I need to see your ID?" I laughed.
"Sh! Juargawn!" one of them scolded. "Well, we both think you are cute, actually. Do, you have... um, are you taken?" 
"Well, there's always room for one more lady in my life," he grinned.
They gasped, "That's horrible!"
He picked up his guitar. "Do you have a problem with Lady?" he said. 
The word "Lady" was written on his guitar in silver letters.
"Oh, you!" the second girl said. "Aren't you going to buy us a drink?"
"On the house!" I said. "Well, everything's free, since this is a dream!" I laughed.
"It is?" said the brunette woman.
Suddenly the wall exploded inward, and there was a man sitting atop a motorcycle on the rubble as the dust cleared. He reminded me of War-Bringer in black leather. He had bone-white skin, red eyes, with yellow pupils, and bright red lips, and yellow teeth. His head was knobby, and he had an earring in his ear. He stepped off of his bike and took off his jacket and threw it over his shoulder.
"I feel like a drink," he yelled.
"Not after you busted through the wall of my bar, asshole!" I said.
"Hey, fuck you, barmaid! Make me a drink!"
I turned into a French maid. "Well, what do you want, handsome?" I asked.
"Huh?" he said, confused. "I'll have a tall Frappucino Gelato."
"What the fuck is that?" I thought. "I'll just make something up... with poison."
"La... la... la... " I sang tunelessly as I wiggled my butt, and mixed up his drink. I poured a bottle in that said: shrinking potion. I made coffee with some soft mushy ice cream on top.
"Hello, ladies," he said as he forced his way between MoSh and the women. I handed him the drink. He gulped it down. He immediately shrunk down to the size of a roach. 
"Hey, you asshole!" he said to me, and teleported away. We laughed. He was back instantly riding another motorcycle. He had a chain in his hand. He threw it over one of the women's neck, and yanked her to his chest. 
"She is in pain," he said. He grabbed the other woman. "I have what I have come looking for, and now I bid you assholes adieu." He threw one woman over his shoulder, and had another woman under his arm. He got on his bike, and it started though his hands were full. He rode off.
"Shit! We should've told that woman that this is a dream, so she wouldn't have to feel pain."
"Dammit, we received his suggestion!" said MoSh. "Let's follow him."

*Belle, WTF*
I summoned The Beast, and she growled and turned into a chomp-chomp, and lurched me forward. MoSh grabbed on to my shoulder. The Beast followed an energy trail, and we got sucked into a wormhole. We were flying forward. MoSh was holding on to my ankle. We landed in a garden. I realized this was Saberwolf. I saw Saberwolf set the two women down gently. He turned into The Beast from the Disney movie. He touched their chins. They looked terrified. "Apparently this douchebag has a Beast fantasy, and he drags women here into his Inner World. Creepy." I said.
"The sick fuck," MoSh said, slamming his fist into his palm. MoSh lunged forward changing into a Siberian tiger-man. He knocked Saberwolf over, and began pummeling him in the face. Saberwolf changed into his biker form, and took the hits. He scowled at MoSh, then threw him off. MoSh shot a net out of his right hand, and it closed around Saberwolf. He picked him up, and slammed him back and forth. He slammed him so hard, the net broke, and Saberwolf tumbled out, and rolled across the lawn. I summoned a portal, and Saberwolf tumbled into it.  I closed the portal. MoSh nodded to me. He grabbed the women, one under each arm. "Let's get out of here," he said. A jetpack appeared on his back, and he blasted off. I followed him to the Glen of Healing. MoSh set the women down. The looked confused and disoriented. "What's your name? Names, I mean?" MoSh said.
"Maria and Jenn," they said. They looked out of place with purses and hoop earrings. 
"Well, just relax," MoSh said. "I-"
A grey blur flew through the glen, and knocked MoSh into a portal. I followed. 

*River Battle*We fell through a portal in the sky, and landed in a shallow river. Sabertooth was in his animal form. "Don't you know who I am?" MoSh said.
"Yes, I know you, you bastard. What the hell did you do with her?"
"I don't know what the hell you are talking about. All I know is you are really pissing me off."
"That's the point, dumbass!" said Saberwolf.
"SHUT UP!" said MoSh, roaring like a thousand cobras. "I AM NAGA!" He changed into a great green and white winged serpent, and flew through the air at Saberwolf. Saberwolf clawed at him, then MoSh wrapped himself around him, and squeezed him in his coils. Raven appeared in the sky. She looked like an angel. "Why aren't you doing anything, Nomad?" she said.
"I think he's fine," I said. Raven fired blasts of sunlight into Saberwolf's eyes, blinding him. Then, she sang this piercing note which seemed to deafen only Saberwolf. He grabbed his eyes, then his ears. MoSh squeezed, then bit him in his back, between the shoulderblades. Saberwolf collapsed. MoSh turned into a knight. I saw his green witchblade armor on him. The witchblade said, "Let's chop off his head."
"I injected him with sleeping venom," he said. "He won't be doing anything for awhile."
Raven alighted next to us in the river.
"Well, who the hell is that? Is he a nightstalker?" asked Raven.
"I don't know. He calls himself Saberwolf."
"He's nuts," said MoSh.
"He has an ancient grudge against you. Maybe dating back to Atlantis," I said.
"So, he's a dreamer, like us?" said MoSh.
"Yeah, seeing as his Inner World looks like a Disney movie, I would have to say yes. Well-" I looked over at Saberwolf, and saw his body float downstream to a waterfall. "Oh well!" I said, and we all laughed.
"Anyway, you should, we all should bar this guy from our dreams, or kick his ass."
"He needs healing," I heard the voice of the Frost Giant in my head.
"The Crystal Golem says," Raven said.
"I know."
"Hey, don't interrupt."
"Sorry."
"He needs healing," Raven and I said in unison.
"That asshole?" said MoSh.
"Well, he may be an ally one day," I said.
"Dude, are you serious? That fucker is ruining my good dreams! What a grand douchebag."
"I know. But, Tooth fucked up my dreams, but he was really just Joseph."
"Well, I don't know... Shit, I am going to wake up."
"Ok, bye," I said.
"No, wait, how do I stay in a dream?" he said.
"I don't know, how about drink some water from this stream here?"
"Good idea," he said.
MoSh drank the water.
"Oh my god! This water is so pure and refreshing."
"Is it?" Raven and I asked.
We drank the water. We stuck our heads in and looked at each other.  Raven and I had heads like crocodiles, and MoSh had a head like a catfish. "Hey this is where I was with Beachgirl when we swam upriver and met the River God!" I said.
"Cool!" MoSh said.
"And he looked like you!" I said. 
"How do I look?" MoSh stood up, and looked at his reflection. He looked how he does in physical form. "Hmm. No different."
"You were just a catfish!" Raven and I laughed. 
"So, did the water thing work?" I asked.
"Yeah, I don't feel like I am going to wake up- oh shit!"
MoSh disappeared in a flash of white light.

*Talking at the edge of a Waterfall* 
"Oh well," I shrugged to Raven. I gave her a big hug. "Are you okay? I was worried about you."
"Well, the Crystal Golem said it's basically an astral parasite, so it doesn't really affect my dream body much. Strange, huh? But, that little fucker acts like a beacon to astral entities, negative ones."
"Yuck. So how do we kick its ass?"
"Well, he said it has to do with ancient past, and it's a life journey of discovery that I have to go on to cure myself of it."
"Whoah, sounds epic!" I said.
"Yeah, well... I just want to get rid of it right now. I hate that thing... crawling around in the back of my head. Gross! It actually comes and goes. It's not a true parasite, or a whole parasite, but a tiny colony, like a virus. It's more like a disease, actually, an astral sickness."
"Aw, I'm sorry!" I said, and gave her a big hug. I felt her crying. I kissed her cheek and stroked her hair.
"What's wrong with me? I just... ah... I am so frustrated."
I held her close, and focused on love energy coming out of my heart chakra into hers. "Hey, let's sit on the edge of the waterfall!" I said.
"Okay! We can do that, and not fall off, because this is a dream."
"Right!" I said.
We sat on the edge of the waterfall. I floated off, and sat in lotus. "Hey, look, I am Piccolo!" I said.
"He can train you," Raven laughed. "He's not as powerful as Vegeta, but he knows some cool tricks and combat techniques. You should watch him on Youtube." 
"Okay," I laughed, and sat down next to her. I felt coldness coming out of her hand underwater. The water was warm. I picked her hand up, and held it in both of mine.
"Oh, your hands are cold!" I said. "Is it the water? Are you okay?" 
I blew heat on to her hand.
"Thanks," she said. "No, not the water, it just happens when I get depressed sometimes."
"Aw, give me your other hand." I warmed up her other hand.
A cherub appeared, and gave us little white flowers. We ate them. "Mm, tastes like orange creamsicles!" I said.
"Mine tastes like white chocolate, with oreo cookies!" said Raven.
"Awesome!"
"Where are we?" Raven said.
"We are on the outskirts of the City of Nowhere, in the Land of Nod. This part is very wild. I don't even know a lot of what's here. I know there are some shamans living in this jungle, or that may have been real... shamans... shit, we could be in Panama for all I know. I am planning on going there, ya know."
"Right, Dream Temples."
"You remembered."
"Of course. Hey, look at the sky!"
The sun was setting, and there were Northern lights in the sky. The sun set, and stars and moon came out. The Northern lights remained shifting colors. "It's beautiful, isn't it?" said Raven. "Yes," I said.
Lonewolf ran across the sky as a constellation. He dug up a crab in sand, and shook it in his mouth. "I know you!" I said. He grinned at me, winked, and ran off.
"Who's that?" Raven said.
"Oh, he's a self-proclaimed Nagual from another forum."
"Oh. A Narwhal? Weird. Wait. A what?"
"A Nagual."
"What's that. Oh, a dream shaman, an oneiromancer, a true traveler, someone like you and me. They have a certain way of looking at it."
"Oh, hmm."
Ariel flew by, and sprinkled fairy dust on us. It tasted sweet and sour. She smiled at me, then flew away.
"Who's that?" said Raven.
"Oh, that's my friend, Ariel. She said she was going to make an account on Dreamviews. She doesn't remember these dreams. This is my third one of her. Oh well."
"Are you going to tell her?"
"I don't know," I sighed. "So many people say they want to share dreams with me, but people don't really try. It's sad. I wish they could come here."
"And remember their dreams," Raven said.
"Well, we at least we have each other," I said.
"And, MoSh, and Allison, and Jen, and Pablo," Raven said.
"And mrdeano, and majinaki, Robo, The Cusp..." even if they don't remember those dreams.
"That dream with Walms was funny," Raven said. 
"I know. Well, maybe I should battle the Cusp next, in the Colloseum. Should I yank him into our dream?"
"No, that's not very nice," said Raven. "How bout you create a mirror and summon him, then ask him to step through."
"He probably won't remember. He drinks too much."
"Lame," said Raven.
"Well, I used to drink a lot. I like dream beer, I think. I need to try it the next time I bartend."
"What are you talking about?"
"Oh, that bar... the one we were in where I was bartending. I went back there."
"I wonder where it is? Another section of your inner world?" Raven asked.
"Maybe. I think it has something to do with Oa."
"Hmm, that's the Green Lantern Planet, right?"
"Yeah. Well, I feel like I am going to wake up." I said.
"Okay, well I am not. I am going to say hi to Serena and Sydney," Raven said.
"Okay!" I gave Raven a hug, and disappeared in a flash of white light. I saw her still. She created a portal, and stepped into it. The dream faded to black.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Finding Zaylon

#289 Updated

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

I blasted through the wormhole to the Moon, an android lion-man in my Five superhero suit. I spun the stupid astral parasites off of me, and landed on the Moon. I walked to the koi pond, and meditated. I levitated off of the ground. I heard a strange metallic klank KLANK KLANK. The King of the Orcs was banging on the Biodome Gate with his club. I walked to the Gate. "Enter, friend," I said.
The force field moved up, and he came in.  There was another orc standing outside the gate still, with two Remote Viewers, one in each hand. He was holding them by the scruff of their necks.
"What the hell are these?" he said, in a heavy Russian accent, gesturing to the Remote Viewers. 
"I think you know, they work for the Government."
"Government? BAH! I hate Goverment!" He gestured to the orc outside, and he stood up the dazed Remote Viewers, then wound up his club, and smacked them like baseballs into space.  The other orc joined us.
"This is Slnetchka," the Orc King said.  Slnetchka nodded. We walked back to the koi pond, and sat down on two picnic benches.  The Orc King lit a cigar.  I lit up a blunt. "What is that?" said the Orc King.
"It's a blunt."
"Uh, translation-?" he looked at Slnetchka. Slnetchka just shrugged.
"It's a... uh, marijuana cigar."
"Ah, yes! Let me taste of this blunt marijuana!" I took a puff and handed it to the Orc King. He took a puff, and handed it to Slnetchka.  "Ah, the blue smoke of the marijuana tree!" said the Orc King. "And now, I shall pay you," he said, reaching for a wallet in a back pocket.
"Uh, no. It's free."
"What? No, no, I insist."
The Orc King gave me some goldleaf bills with his face on it. "That is me, that is Destevya!" he said.
"Thank you," I smiled. "But, this is a dream, everything is free."
"Why didn't you tell me that? That's your job!" The Orc King said to Slnetchka, smacking the back of his head. 
Slnetchka shrugged. "I forgot."
"We must make more of these blunt marijuanas!" said the Orc King. "The Liberator!"
"That's right!" I said. I summoned two more, so we each had a blizzunt.
"So, who are these fellows, with the, ah...?" the Orc King gestured to his face, and made a gun shape with his hand.
"Well, they have been spying on us, so we moved the Biodome underground. Actually, allies did: remote viewers on our side. Your orc castle has probably attracted their attention."
"Ha ha! More axe fodder for battle!" said the Orc King.
Raven stepped through the mirror. She was wearing a necklace with a glowing purple gem on it. The Orc King nodded at her, then he and Slnetchka teleported outside the Biodome. They started sparring, then Remote Viewers shot lasers at them. The flew up into the air, and battle the Remote Viewers, then an army of orcs battled an army of Remote Viewers.
"Hi Raven! How are you feeling?"
"Kind of sad," she said, looking at the ground. "Saberwolf, he's not that bad."
"Are you ready?" I asked quietly.
"Yes!" she said brightly.


At this point, the dream diverged into two simultaneous dreams:

Dream #1
We stared into the magic mirror. Hollow Earth appeared. We got sucked into it. We stepped out of an archway with steps in front of it in the middle of something like a park. Everything was translucent, and glowing. Strange animals floated through the air.
"Where are we?" I whispered to myself. "The Land of the Dead."

Raven floated away by herself. Chris appeared in front of me. He gave me a hug. "I miss you. Why did you leave, you asshole?" I said. I cried and pushed him away.
"I miss you, too. But, look, now you found me! You can come visit me whenever you want."
"I am scared. What if this isn't real? What if I made you up in my head?"
"Remember that stupid computer? Remember how my clothes were always hanging out of my dresser? Remember my Wolverine poster?"
"But, that's all stuff..."
"Listen, I am planning out my next life, and I want you in it. Do you want to come?" 
"Next life is going to be millions of years from now. I am sick of this dying and rebirthing bullshit. I just want to be lightbody for awhile."
"That's fine," Chris smiled. "I love you just the same. I want to show you something."
I followed him to a thatched roof cottage. There were flowers and a vegetable garden growing in the front. "This is my house," he said proudly.
"How did you make it?"
"With my mind!"
"Oh!" I said.
"I have stuff in here... cool magic. I can do things."
I followed him inside. It reminded me of Silverwolf's cottage. He suddenly made everything float off the floor and spin slowly around the room. He put everything back and left. He gave me a clear jar of red liquid. "Try it!" he said.
I drank it. It tasted like sweetened pomegranate juice. "What is it?"
"It's the peace drug. It calms your soul." I felt it going into my extremities. Everything tingled and relaxed in my body. 
"Ah! Thank you!" I said. He gave me a small vial. 
"Here, just put one drop into a glass of water, and it will be all that is needed."
Chris gave me a hug, then I walked out of his front door. Josh appeared. "Hi cousin!" he waved. He gave me a hug. "How are you doing?"
"I am sorry," I said.
"Sorry for what?"
"Sorry that we didn't spend more time together."
"You are spending time with me right now!"
"Oh! Right!"
"Look!" he said. He produced a red tulip. It opened. A tiny fairy stretched and yawned. She opened her eyes, and looked at us. She smiled, then flew to my face and kissed my cheek. She flew into my ear.
"Oh my god! You okay in there?" I asked.
"Yes!" she said.
"What is going on?" I asked Josh.
"Her name is Selma. She will help you translating other languages, and also be your guide with other races, beings, and guide you here in Hollow Earth. Remember the Babelfish? You summoned one of her race."
"Thank you for joining me on my journey," I said to Selma.
She flew out of my ear, and grew to the same size as me. I noticed she was mostly red with big green spots. She kissed my cheek, then became tiny and flew back into my ear. Josh laughed.
I saw Raven walking toward me in the distance. She had a melancholy smile on her face. Josh smiled at me and waved. We hugged one last time. 
"You ready?" said Raven quietly. I nodded, and we stepped back through the arch. We were by the koi pond again.
I sat down on a bench. "You okay?" said Raven, putting her hand on my shoulder. I looked up at her. My eyes welled with tears. "I'll be fine. I just... I am emotionally exhausted, I guess. I need to take a nap."
"Okay," Raven smiled, and kissed my cheek. "Lucid dreams to you."
I laid down in the grass, and said, "See you on the Moon," sleepily.

Dream #2
I was in Juargawn form. Hollow Earth appeared in the mirror. I changed into a jaguar. We stepped through. Raven was absentmindedly petting my head and neck as she looked around. I saw Michael on her shoulder. Golden energy was coming out of him, and encasing Raven in a golden aura.
"Hmm, I think it's this way." I followed her. We walked up a hill that was full of wildflowers. A man that was a blue glow with little white orbs moving through his dream body turned at looked at Raven. He hugged her tightly.
"I've been missing you a lot," she said.
"Who's that?" he asked.
"That's my pet cat," she said. I chuckled to myself and chased a butterfly. I guessed she lost lucidity partially, and thought I was Shadow. I rubbed up against her leg, and she and John pet my head.
I didn't want to intrude on their personal conversation, so, I wandered off a little ways, and looked at the flowers and the insects crawling on the plants. I turned back to Raven and John. I walked back to her, and I put my head in her lap. She scratched behind my ears, and I purred.
"So, the remote viewers are not real?"
"They are real, but they are not real dreamers. They are actually awake!" he said. "And yes, they do work for the government. Some of them accidentally fall asleep, and they begin to explore the astral and dream realms. They are more adept at astral projection than dreaming, but they are not really supposed to do that even."
He gave us little silver disks with red buttons on them. "These are Locator Devices," he said. "You can use them to find each other, or throw it on an enemy, and track them if they try and disappear. Just make clones of the one I gave you."
Raven and John stood up, and hugged. I wandered off to let them be alone. Raven jumped on my back. "Forward ho, Shadow!" said Raven.
"Uh, okay!" I laughed. I ran back to the archway and stepped through. I collapsed, suddenly exhausted on the other side in the grass. Raven pet my head, and kissed my cheek. I fell asleep.

End Divergent Dream

Insert Dream
Okay, this dream in the wormhole on the way back to the Moon. Wormwood appeared. He looked strange, as if he was also some type of ghost. He threw tracking devices on Raven and I. He whispered, "He gave these two you. They are gifts." I realized later that he inserted a false memory by that suggestion. Remote Viewer fucker.

***
I was in the Space Bar again, tending bar. A bunch of aliens were milling about. MoSh was sitting at the bar. His dream guitar, Lady, was placed with care on the barstool next to him. He was wearing a black leather jacket. We were talking about music, and he kept mumbling something about Bach and The Epic Sun. "Okay, but what does The Epic Sun have to do with Bach?" I asked, downing a beer.
"Dammit! The Epic Sun is Ra himself!" he grinned madly. Sunlight streamed out of his eyes. I spat my beer out.
"Holy shit!" I said. "What the fuck."
"I feel his energy flowing through me!" His eyes became almost completely normal, but there was a white flame in his pupils. 
A woman wearing a small black jacket bounced up to MoSh. She had black hair, purple and green eyeshadow, purple lipstick, and light green nail polish. I poured them both a couple beers, and walked away a little to give them some privacy. She was flirting with him, and touching his arm and leg as she laughed. She offered him a cigarette. 
He said, "No, I am trying to cut down."
"Well, good for you." She lit up a cigarette. She took a drag. "Oh my god, I feel guilty now, just by the way you are looking at me."
"Huh?" said MoSh.
"Oh, I mean! I shouldn't be having this cigarette. You know what? Fuck this!" she said, and put it out in an ashtray.
"There ya go!" he said. 
"I still want to smoke. Uh, I am so antsy... Antsy nervous energy." She bit her lip, then looked at MoSh and kissed him. He fell back off balance a little at first, then he wrapped his arms around her and kissed her back.
I saw Saberwolf in the corner, nursing a drink, and gazing nonchalantly at MoSh.
"What the fuck?" said MoSh to Saberwolf. "Why are you here again, asshole?" MoSh set the woman to the side, and shot astral tentacles out of his hands at Saberwolf. He pulled Saberwolf to him, then telekinesis slammed him through the wall of my bar. Outside was a White Void. Saberwolf unsheathed a large sword, and pointed it at MoSh.
"Who the fuck are you, asshole?" said MoSh.
Saberwolf's eyes changed from red to black, then he sheathed his sword and walked away.
"Who's going to pay for that wall, now?" I said angrily.
"Sorry," MoSh said.
"Just kidding!" I said. "Everything here is free. It's a dream, remember?"
"Oh yeah!" said MoSh. He winked out of sight in a flash of white light. I guess he woke up. I restored the wall, then teleported back to my temple.
"Hello, Juargawn!" said Sarnox. "Haven't seen ya for awhile."
"I was going to do something here... Or was I?" I asked.
"Oh, it's a secret goal. You subconcious told me." 
"Oh, where is that wily bastard?" I asked.
"You are he right now!" Sarnox said.
"Oh, right!"
I walked to the mirror, in sorcerer lion-man form, and I waved my wand in front of it. T appeared. She was standing in a dark room, looking right at me. She played with her hair.  I changed into my physical self. She smiled at me, and said, "Hi, Nate."
She stepped through the mirror and kissed me. I grabbed her around her ass, and picked her up. Her mouth felt so real. I put one arm around her waist, and stroked her hair. I carried her behind a red curtain with a sign that says, "Do Not Disturb" hanging from a golden rope.
We were on a big white cushion, surrounded by the women of my harem. I licked her lips, then kissed her neck. I stared into her gorgeous eyes. She smiled at me, then took her clothes off. As we made love, the women of the harem got turned on, and started a huge lesbian orgy. I licked her collar bone, and bit her neck.
"I really like you," she said looking into my eyes.
"But, this is a dream," I said.
"And a beautiful dream at that," she added.
"Hey do you want to go the Green Sea with me?" I asked.
"What's that?" she asked.
"A lovely sea of grass. It's magical. There are fairies there."
I heard Raven calling me telepathically. I teleported T and I to the other side of the Moon.
"Where were you? Oh!" Raven said, looking at T. "Let's go to the Green Sea," she said. She created a portal, and we stepped through. Others came with us, but, I didn't pay attention.

(to be cont'd)

----------


## Baron Samedi

I floated up out of bed in Juargawn form. There was a creepy astral demon at the foot of my bed. It looked like a skinny insectoid. It had wings and a head like a dragon fly, two arms, and four legs. It was exhaling a bluish white mist.
"Stop calling your allies!" it hissed.
"What the fuck?" I said, and slammed The Beast on to its head.
"I wonder if Raven is having the same trouble?" I thought.
I teleported to her house. She was walking to the kitchen. There was one of these creatures following her on the floor. She seemed oblivious. It was about the size of a German shepherd. It turned and hissed at me. I slammed it on the head with The Beast. Michael appeared and smiled.
I stepped into my Merkabah, and flew around planets in circles zipping around.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I forget which dream this was in. Everything is smudging.

I saw Loaf in the Biodome. He changed into a Loaf with kitty ears and said, "Hey Nomad, look, I'm a cat!" 
"No you're not! You look delicious!" I said. I changed into a dog, and picked him up in my mouth and ran around, prancing.
"Hey, let me down!" he said. "I'm not your pet!"
"No, you're my lunch!" I said. I ran back to the same spot, and set him down. He felt like a puppy in my mouth. 
He turned into a loaf with legs and a flat kitty face. "Look! I am a cat! Look! Look!" he said.
"How about like this?" I said, and changed into a purple cartoon cat with a red jacket like Basara.

----------


## Lucidness

Amazing how you can remember any convosation.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is another dream frag... I forget when I had it.

I was swimming in the Amazon with pink dolphins. The water was murky. The dolphins spun around, and brushed up against me. They prodded me with their noses. They were talking in dolphin language. I wish I could understand what they were saying.
A mermaid appeared leaping through the water. She looked at me. I looked at her. She spat water at me playfully, then disappeared under the water. I followed her. 
Suddenly, the water was clear. It was dim, but, we could see well in the dark. I noticed I was a merman. "Beachgirl?" I thought. She swam next to me.
"Yes," she thought back.
"Oh, we are speaking telepathically!"
"Of course, we always have." She took my hand, and led me to a cavern. There were things glowing about.
We came to a giant catfish in the water. He was the size of a skyscraper. "I am The River God!" he said. "Why have you come here?" 
"We present you with a gift, milord," said beachgirl. She gave him a glowing heart-shaped leaf. It looked like a crystal. "A gift from the world above."
He grabbed us with his whiskers. "And who is your friend?" he said.
I gave him a purple starfish. "I deliver a gift from the sea god, your Majesty," I said. He opened his mouth, and the starfish and leaf moved in to it, then he closed his mouth.
"Hmm," he grumbled, and looked at us closely. I saw galaxies swirl in his eyes. He tossed us away.
"You may go!" he said dismissively.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Mutual Healing

Summon Loaf, 

MoShs inner world

The fly peoples planet

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is making me hunger for dream food. Also, random chicken suits? Haha.



I know. We were thinking about being chicken!  :tongue2: 





> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to say I have read quite a few of your dreams and they are nothing short of amazing.  I can only dream of having dreams as awesome as yours! (Yes, bad pun intended... )  I look forward to reading more! 
> 
> Trish



Thanks Trish! I hope you dream with us.





> That flu shot thing is uh.. freaky.
> I hate injections anyway, because of the needles.



Yeah. There's mercury in a lot of the shots. But, that's not really a discussion for this thread.





> Amazing how you can remember any convosation.



The best thing is to stay in one place if you want to do that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Mutual Healing
I floated up out of bed. I was in android Lion-Man form, wearing my Fantastic Five suit. An astral bug demon was spying on me. I roared at it, and it flew away.  I saw remote viewers battling orcs in the astral in the sky. The remote viewers had laser pistols. The orcs had enchanted mideval weapons. The Orc King flew down to me, riding a giant beetle as were all the other orcs. He had a giant head, and was fat, like a cartoon. We tracked these fahkers here! he said in a thick Russian accent. He looked at me. I was complete mercury. He looked at his reflection in my eyes. Lightning flashed across me eyeball.
You are cool god! he laughed.
And you are a cool king! I said, placing a red and white robe on his back. The robe became yellow energy and vibrated. It formed armor of the Orc King. Yellow lightning flashed in his eyes. He raised his scepter into the air. The sky turned a strange smoky yellow. Dark greenish clouds formed in the sky, and swirled. Different colored lightning bolts fell from the storm. He roared, and white light poured from his eyes and mouth. FOR THE MOON! he roared, and his voice sounded like a thousand thunders. Lightning came down and charged his scepter. Lightning hit me, each bolt a different color and charged Futures Hope, my mercury ship encasing my body. I felt a surge of power. FOR THE MOON! I roared, and my voice sounded like a thousand lions and I flew into battle as I called Raven Knight and MoSh. To battle! I said to them. 
I saw in my mind Raven talking to someone in the Biodome near the koi pond. She turned to me, changing into Queen of Knight, and grinned darkly. Yes, my brother? she said. I showed her the scene of the battle. She nodded, and I saw Shadow jump down from her arms.  He changed into a winged black panther, as she created a portal using a black scepter smiling amusedly. She sat sidesaddle. Ready to kick some ass, Shadow? she asked. He growled, and she laughed merrily. Her voice sounded like a thousand waterfalls singing melodically. He roared and leapt into the portal. I saw Raven screaming through the portal. Here eyes were green. Her pupils were two bright yellow smily faces. She had black eyeballs. Her skin was pale white, and she had on purple and green eyeshadow, and her lipstick kept changing color. Her eyebrows were green, and her hair black. Her teeth were pale white, and she had small fangs. Two black horns spiraled out of her head. They were soaring through a green grid wormhole.
She appeared in the sky.
I saw MoSh hopping about on the moon, as a great serpent. He had an imp remote viewer in his mouth. He was teasing them.  He dropped the imp. A grey cloud of dust fell puffed up from the ground. Hmm? he asked.
I showed him the battle. He nodded. A purple jewel formed over his third eye. Tiny black threads came out from his forehead, and spun in a cone shape, creating a portal. He threw back his head and roared. RAAAA! He opened his eyes, and yellow sunlight poured from his eyes. He sprouted rainbow angel wings and sprung into the portal.
I saw MoSh come through a portal a split second after Ravens. The portals closed. Raven screamed, I am the Goddess of Night, you fool Templars! and lightning fell from the sky, hitting the remote viewers, and charging her scepter.  
The remote viewers said, Focus on the snake! and a group of them shot at MoSh. A green force field appeared, and the laser ricocheted off of it. 
Whats that? I wondered. 
Thats his witchblade, I heard his witchblade say. MoSh sprayed green poison at the remote viewers. I flew around lightning punching the remote viewers. Some I bit on the head, and shocked them like Blanka.  MoSh changed into a big biker. He reminded me of Lobo. His guitar was on his back. He took it off, and swung it down, and it changed into a great axe mid-swing. Cracks spidered out of the air, as a timespace shockwave hit some of the remote viewers. They became 2D and screamed with fright. MoSh laughed. There were hundreds of remote viewers.
I realized we were going to need more help. I closed my eyes, and leaned back. Dozens of astral tentacles writhed out of my torso, touching allies on the forehead, asking for aid.

*Notes:*
Other allies showed up, appearing out of portals. Pixy, The Tick, Arthur, Vegeta, Batman, Sarnox, Sorna, Selene, Marty and Mary, and a whole bunch of people. Cale showed up.  He was a great knight, armor that looked like a dark red exoskeleton, with batwings and a gunmetal red sword. He charged t
Zaylon appeared. I saw him in a flash as a great barbarian. He had a bronze disk on his chest that kept changing the animal it was: bear, eargle, fish, bee.  He was carrying the head of an ogre. He dropped it, looked at me, and nodded.  Saadia appeared. A small dark skinned woman with black hair wearing a long brown robe. She had a black ball of energy floating between her hands. It was glowing purple, and lightning was sparking on it. Rachel was a strange spiky energy creature. She had spines like a pangolin, and was glowing red and orange. She rolled into the sky, and opened up. Lightning came down from the sky, and charged her body. Her spines grew, and rainbow light came out of her. and my sister. Teddy showed up, a huge bear. There were two smaller bears with him.  Ariel was a fairy of pure color, one pure color entirely which kept changing. See was a mad jester. He was juggling yellow balls and riding a unicycle in a castle background. Ariel and See. Dustin appeared as a great cyborg. A red lens moved over one of his eyes. Ah, there are the enemies! he said. Ciera was a demolitions expert. She was covered in bombs. She summoned a white wolverine. Emily looked like her physical self, then she growled, and became enwreathed in green and red flame.  A purple storm was behind her eyes. Aliya showed up. She looked like a desert Jedi. She was riding an astral beast, standing up. It was transparent, and reminded me of a wolverine. She was wielding a black scepter with a transparent black ball on it. There was a small golden cobra inside of it. I saw a strange shadow following her around. Sometimes I can still fight despite the nightmares, brother, she said solemnly.  Loaf appeared. He was spinning in the air, then opening up and bursting red energy spheres. He fired a large beam and a massed group of remote viewers, then, he spun around shooting red energy bolts out from his hands, moving them up and down as he spun. Silverwolf was a little black witch riding a Siberian tiger, Warrior Tiger. Beachgirl appeared. She kissed my cheek, and gave me a seashell which changed to a crystal. Barnacles. Pablo, Robo, majinaki, hard-wired.
The Cusp appears. Mylynes.  Shift. Jean Rae appears.  The Ogre appeared. Jean Rae tossed him into a portal. The Lunar Wolves. Seine.  King Yoshi appeared. M appeared. P. appeared. Walms. Dannon Oneironaut appeared a blue faun. Oneiro a black sky.  Oneironaut was Spawn. War Wolves I became Ion. DJ Saber appeared. He threw records at them. Michael Hanuman. Koomo.
Raven and I do healing, forming a lemniscate. 

Gawn comes down from the sky on a cloud. I see him as yoda at the same time. Something like angels, and jedis.  A legion of gargoyles. The fly people.
I summon a swarm of locusts, then wasps, then summoners. The RV imps.
Shark.

That is Nevergawn.

Summon Loaf, 

MoShs inner world

The fly peoples planet

I felt like I was going insane.

----------


## Loaf

> I forget which dream this was in. Everything is smudging.
> 
> I saw Loaf in the Biodome. He changed into a Loaf with kitty ears and said, "Hey Nomad, look, I'm a cat!" 
> "No you're not! You look delicious!" I said. I changed into a dog, and picked him up in my mouth and ran around, prancing.
> "Hey, let me down!" he said. "I'm not your pet!"
> "No, you're my lunch!" I said. I ran back to the same spot, and set him down. He felt like a puppy in my mouth. 
> He turned into a loaf with legs and a flat kitty face. *"Look! I am a cat! Look! Look!" he said.*
> "How about like this?" I said, and changed into a purple cartoon cat with a red jacket like Basara.



Yeah, I remember that. But in my dream I started crawling around meowing trying to get your attention.
Syncing is a little off sadly. But if what you are posting is legit, its a start. Exciting!

----------


## Robo

Holy crap, I was there? I don't remember last night's dream, I need to work on my recall more then I guess.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I was in the Space Bar again, tending bar. A bunch of aliens were milling about. MoSh was sitting at the bar. His dream guitar, Lady, was placed with care on the barstool next to him. He was wearing a black leather jacket. We were talking about music, and he kept mumbling something about Bach and The Epic Sun. "Okay, but what does The Epic Sun have to do with Bach?" I asked, downing a beer.
> "Dammit! The Epic Sun is Ra himself!" he grinned madly. Sunlight streamed out of his eyes. I spat my beer out.
> "Holy shit!" I said. "What the fuck."
> "I feel his energy flowing through me!" His eyes became almost completely normal, but there was a white flame in his pupils. 
> A woman wearing a small black jacket bounced up to MoSh. She had black hair, purple and green eyeshadow, purple lipstick, and light green nail polish. I poured them both a couple beers, and walked away a little to give them some privacy. She was flirting with him, and touching his arm and leg as she laughed. She offered him a cigarette. 
> He said, "No, I am trying to cut down."
> "Well, good for you." She lit up a cigarette. She took a drag. "Oh my god, I feel guilty now, just by the way you are looking at me."
> "Huh?" said MoSh.
> "Oh, I mean! I shouldn't be having this cigarette. You know what? Fuck this!" she said, and put it out in an ashtray.
> ...



 Damn that's 3 times that H hasn't been able to restrain herself in a dream...


Lol At the Ra part. but i want four eyes damnit!

and when you saw I dissapear in a flash of white light. do you mean like Q does? form star trek?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Nap Dream

*Raven's Mind Body*

I floated up out of my bed. I missed Raven. I knew she was awake. I teleported to her house. She was playing a video game. I saw a man dressed in white killing Templars. I sat down next to her. "Hi! Can I play?" I said. She didn't notice me much, but she looked up and to the left as if listening to someone just for a second. I tried to pick up a controller, and my hand went through. "D'oh!" I said. "This is astral... right." 
I looked at the TV. "Hmm..."
I went into it. I was suddenly in an Assassin's Creed world. Altair, or some guy that looked like him was slicing up Templars like mad. Raven appeared as Queen of Night in the Altair guy, and looked at me and grinned. 
"What the fuck?" I said. 
"I am Raven's mind body," she said. 
"Really?" I asked.
"Don't you know you're in a video game?"
"Well, how the fuck is that happening?
"Figure it out, silly!" A Templar's sword went through my body. It tickled. "Now, you're getting it!"
I tried killing some Templars, but I couldn't do anything. I wandered away from Raven to explore, and everything became a white void. I tried to look for the portal back, or some way to wave at Raven from inside the game, but I couldn't find anything. I focused on going back to Raven, physical Raven. I was in the same room again standing nearby. I waved at her. She didn't notice. I kissed her on the cheek. She looked up and to the side again. I giggled and teleported to the Moon.

*The Wolf*

I was standing on the Moon, thinking about what I was supposed to do. Suddenly a huge crazed wolf's head appeared in the sky. It was covered in strange shapes like thorns, or horns, and something like vines, leaves, and mushrooms. He had bright yellow eyes.
"Why have you summoned me!" he demanded.
"Um, dude? I summoned you? You just appeared."
"No, I distinctly heard you calling me in my dream, so here I am, Nagual. What the fuck do you want? I was having a good dream, asshole."
"Holy shit, calm down. I just wanted to say, 'hi.' Jeez. No need to be a prick about it."
"Hmph. Well, I have been going through a lot of shit lately... uh... but, nothing I need to tell you about. Who the hell are you, anyway?"
"I am Nomad. Don't you remember? Well, we never talked before, but, you keep showing up in my dreams. You are always running across the sky, with the Cancer constellation in your mouth. You shake the crab like you want to eat it."
"It's personal. Anyway, I don't really remember any of that. I mean, I don't remember seeing you, before, Nagual."
"Uh, well, what about the time, you and don Juan-"
"Don Juan? You know don Juan?"
"Well, not really, but, he did come into my dreams a few times, and-"
"Hmph! You do not know don Juan. Do you?"
"Not, really. But, I met him."
The wolf came down from the sky, and stood next to me. He was a fluffy grey wolf. I pet him. 
"Don't pet me!" he growled. "Don't you know who I am?"
"Yes. Sorry! Force of habit. You're just so darn cute."
"Oh, and next you are going to change into a woman, and try to steal my sexual energy. Yeah, try it, and I'll eat you."
"Uh... no."
"Oh. Well, what is this shit you've got here? What is this big thing?" he said, referencing the Biodome we were suddenly in front of.
"Well, this is the Biodome, and the Tower-"
"Hmm," he said suspiciously. 
He walked into through the gate. One of the guardians rolled their eyes at him, but he didn't notice. He looked around at all the plants growing.
"Interesting..." he said.
"So, can I go to-"
"No!" he said decisively. "It's sacred," he said quietly. He walked outside the Biodome, and changed into a man. He sat down on a large rock. He put his head in his hand.
"I am so tired... of dealing with this waking life bullshit... Fuck, man. _____ ____ ____ . What is the point? What is the point of all this... bullshit?" He waved his hand dismissively.
"Well, I know how you feel, shaman." I put my hand on his shoulder. He pushed my arm away.
"Don't touch me! I won't let you steal my energy!"
"What?"
"Uh, so... I am just not... I am a little paranoid right now."
He stood up and looked me in the eyes. He looked apologetic, but I could tell he was too proud to apologize. He placed a hand on my shoulder, and disappeared from sight.
I felt very sad. I walked into the Biodome, and lied down in the grass, and closed my eyes. I felt a woman's presence kneel next to me, and stroke my hair. Another woman gave me a drink of cold water. I was emotionally exhausted. I fell asleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I haven't seen Star Trek enough to know MoSh.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

I formed a merkabah around me, and floated up out of my bed in lion-man form. There were Moon Orcs battling with RV'ers outside in the sky. I flew through the battle. The Orc King nodded to me solemnly. I nodded back and grinned. "There he is, the cat-man!" one of the remote viewers said. They shot at me, but the lasers bounced off the merkabah.
I said to them, "Hey, fuck you!" and opened a portal to the Moon. Two of them followed me through the portal into the wormhole. One of the beetle riding orcs grabbed the one farther away, and yanked him back out. There was one left following me. I boosted and landed on the Moon. 
The portal closed over the remote viewer. He was stuck halfway in, trying to squeeze out. He said, "Help!"
I said, "Sure!" I kicked him squarely in the face, sending him back the other way. "We are tracking you!" he said telepathically as he fell back through. I telepathically yawned at him.

I was standing on a blank moon surface. I knew I was right in front of the Biodome. I stepped forward, and it instantly appeared in front of me. I looked at the gate. "Welcome to the Biodome!" it said in multicolored LED's, and "YOU ARE DREAMING!" at the same time. 
"Oh, shit, that's right. I forgot. I am dreaming! I am so silly," I said out loud. The statue guardians chuckled, two anthro-griffins. "Oh!" I said. "You're sentient!"
"Well, of course we are," one said. "Do you think you created us."
"I guess not."
"You summoned us."
"Oh, but don't you get bored of standing there all the time?"
"No, we travel a lot, actually, but our physical bodies stay here to guard the entrance, but we animate at the sign of any danger at the gate, or if you just want to talk to us, or if we feel like talking."
"Oh, really? So what are your names."
"Rob and Bob."
"Really? Oh."
"Disappointed? Hoping for something more epic?"
"Kind of."
"How about Gilgamesh, and Beltashazzar?"
"Hell yeah!"
"Well, those aren't our real names, but you may call us that if you wish," said Rob.
"Well, I prefer Bob," said Bob.
"Juargawn can call us any name he wishes," said Rob.
"His real name is Nomad, but on Earth he is called -"
"I know, I know," scolded Rob.
"I'll call you Rob and Bob!" I laughed.
Bob stuck his tongue out at Bob. I started laughing my ass off.
"Does it amuse you that ancient mythical beings engage in such childish jests?" Bob asked.
"Yes, it does!"
"Well, good," said Bob. 
I looked down at my RV watch that Ralph gave me. A lemniscate floated up off of the watch, and spun around the zero point. "Well, will you look at the time?" I said. Bob laughed. Rob rolled his eyes.
I walked to the keypad. I hit the 8 key forever. I am still punching that 8 key, because the code is 8 to the infinite power. I left a clone of myself there punching the key forever, and the gate opened, and I walked in to the Biodome. I looked up. I saw the black night sky. Suddenly, it changed to day blue. Birds flew down and alighted on my shoulders.
"Hi!" said Raven. She seemed like in a particularly good mood. She ran up to me, and gave me a hug. A man was standing behind her. He had black hair with a streak of green, a black leather jacket, and a huge black sword over his shoulder. He looked like an anime character. He nodded to me. She started talking rapidly. 
"I just got done talking to ? (I couldn't make out the name), but anyway, there's a lot he told me about, oh everything. The remote viewers, past lives, past loves, the present even. We are goingto do this, Nomad. It's going to be real, it is real. I am so excited!"
 "Who is that?" I asked.
"Oh, well, we can talk to him later, but anyway, let's battle the dragon! Is your friend coming? That cute girl?"
"Um, no, not to battle. I don't think-"
"Oh, right! What was I thinking. I think she and I could be friends. Do you think she'd like me?"
"Of course!" I laughed. "You are awesome!" I gave Raven a big bear hug.
"Aw, you are sweet. We should dream with her again. I like her," Raven said. 
"Yeah, me too, but what if she doesn't remember the dreams?"
"I know how you feel," said Raven sadly. "But, just dont worry about that."
I turned into a bear. She looked at my face. "Oh, you are so silly! But, I like your fur." She buried her face in my fur. I summoned a beehive on my paw.
"Want some honey?" I asked. I reached my other paw in the hive. Bees whacked my paw with tiny wooden spoons. 
"Hey stop that! Be patient!" they said in cute bee voices. "Sit down at the table, like a good bear!" 
"Oh, sorry!" I said. Raven and I walked to a picnic table, and the beehive floated up, and stuck itself on a branch of a the loaf tree. 
"What is going on?" said Raven.
"Dinner! or... lunch! Whatever. Dream honey!"
A bee woman appeared, and gave us little bowls. Another one appeared, and scooped honey out from a big bowl into the smaller bowls. We drank it like soup. 
"Oh, this is so, good! What is this? Thank you, bees!"
"It's energy, of course. You may call us Dorothy, and Amy," they said. "We are Bee Friends."
"Oh, can you help us on Earth? We need bees... our planet is dying."
"I know," Dorothy said sadly. "Everyone needs to start making beehives. Not making the actual hives with machines, but just hosting bees.  People need to start hosting bees in their backyards. You humans need to love the bees."
I changed back into Nomad form, and I gave Dorothy a hug. It felt strange because of her exoskeleton. Raven gave Amy a hug. "I like bees!" Raven said. Dorothy and Amy kissed us on the cheek, became tiny, and flew into the hive.
Gabrielle appeared. "And now for dessert!" she said, and gave us each a multi-chocolate pie.
"Oh my god, I think I am full, look at the time!" I said. Gabrielle looked very sad.
"Nomad!" Raven scolded. "You are not full, and you have all the time in the world. This is a dream." I looked down at my watch. I saw the lemniscate float up off of it and spin around. 
"So, it is! I am so sorry, dear," I said to Gabrielle. "Try it!" she said, and sat down with us. I scooped some out with my bare hand, and ate it.  It tasted like chocolate, oranges, vanilla, cherries, blackberries, and other stuff. It was like, chocolate cheesecake with chocolate pudding, and a chocolate candy shell, and it had fruits and orange zest in it.
"Oh my god, this is a chocolate orgasm!" I said. "Party in my mouth, and everyone's invited!"
Gabrielle grinned, jumped in my lap, and started making out with me. "I was hoping you'd like it. The first time you tried it, there was so much going on, I thought you might forget what it tastes like."
"Oh my god, get a room you guys!" Raven said. I blushed.
Raven stood up. "I am going to go make out with Spike now, just for that."
I started laughing my ass off. Raven humphed at me, and walked off.
Gabrielle put on chocolate lipstick, and kissed me again. "Mm!" I said. "Your kisses are delicious." She whispered sensually in my ear, "Chocolate equals love."
"Really?" I asked.
"Well, to me it does!" she giggled. She put her arms around my neck and leaned back. She batted her eyelashes, and looked at me expectantly. I summoned a box of candy chocolates in a red heart shape."
She said, "Hmm..."
I summoned chocolate pouring from the sky all over it. She laughed. "Oh!" I blushed. "Start over!" I summoned a chocolate banana split, with one ball chocolate cherry walnut, another one chocolate fudge, and another chocolate batter chocolate chip and butterscotch chip cookie dough, then, a cold chocolate shell, cherries, chocolate syrup, white chocolate syrup, and red chocolate syrup (which has cherry puree.) Then, I smooshed it into a cherry chocolate custard pie with a layer of chocolate cheesecake on a graham cracker brownie crust, then I drizzled marbled chocolate syrup and chocolate srpinkles on it. She clapped.
"Oh, that looks perfect!" She summoned a spoon, and ate the whole thing in three bites.
"Oh my god!" I said.
She stood up, and swung her hip. "And I still maintain this girlish figure! Good thing dream food has no calories!" she laughed. She jumped in my lap, wrapped her legs around my waist, and kissed me. She leapfrogged over my head, giggling, and ran away. Pixy and Selene walked up to me. Selene was tapping her foot.  
"Nomad! Were you just kissing a girl?" Who was that.
"Uh..." I blushed. "Um....yes?"
"Just kidding!" she said. She jumped in my lap and kissed me. "I don't care. I have other dream lovers, too."
"Oh really?" 
"Yeah, but don't tell Selene!" she said.




Dragon Battle dragon gems 
Loaf tank 
Bakura and mowgly support, 
Raven main heal and magic attack I secondary heal, and buffs and debuffs

Loaf's Dream Guide

Roy's Planet TK lessons

T riding on a dragon with me in my inner world

Lady Datura
I was on a grassy hill with a few trees. She was a big purple, black, and green plant with a woman's face. (I ate one from a purple double flower variety.) She picked me up with a tendril, and looked at me closely and asked me why I summoned her. I told her, "I didn't summon you, I wanted you inside me." Then she kissed me and stuck her tongue down my throat. I could feel her tongue literally in my throat. I got kind of freaked out.
"How was that?" she asked.
"It was very nice, Miss Lady Datura," I said. Then she looked at me closely again, and said, "You are wise beyond your years."
I told her, "Well, I am an old soul."
She said, "Hmm. I am part of the earth. I am much older than you, you silly boy. Do you think I'm sexy."
"Yes ma'am," I said with a hint of fear.
"DON'T LIE TO ME!" she said. She grew and a storm formed in the sky above her head. I was suddenly on the ground about 30 yards in front of her. 
I ran to her, and started licking her sweet spot. She giggled like I tickled her. She picked me up again. "You amuse me, boy," she said.
Then, she kissed me again, and it was a sexy kiss, but it felt like I was being kissed by a plant. Then, she gave me a hug, and I felt like I was becoming part of her. "Be careful, do not tempt me," she whispered in my ear. "I am a Force of Nature, and I am not to be trifled with. I am medicine, and poison, Dreamwalker."
Then, she grabbed me with a tendril, and tossed me away, laughing madly. I landed on the grass, and I was covered with plants growing out of my body. ______________



Don Juan : Do nothing, Nagual

"It appears she doesn't like you too much, nagual. Maybe she is not a good ally."
"Maybe she doesn't know me well enough."
"Maybe you tread upon the sacred too lightly."
"Too lightly? I thought you were going to say the opposite."
"Oh, you are still such a young Fool. When you are an Older Fool, you will understand I am not a dream character."
"Oh, I already know that."
"Then, why do you expect me to do anything? You have no idea what the fuck I am going to do."
He changed into a dog in the desert, and ran around in a circle. The circle got smaller and smaller, until he was chasing his own tail. He bit his tail.
"See what I mean, jellybean? You think I am predictable, you insignificant fool. I am a Death Defier!"
He ran faster and faster, and then turned into a tornado. There was a voluptuous Caucasian woman in gauzy white cloth with bright blue eyes in the center of it.

dream mansion, "I am hot. DOn't look at me!"

car, surfboards: "you're the leader of the little group"
"what the hell are you doing loading up surfboards on my car?"
"I just said that to be a dick"

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

Orcs and RV'ers war battle outside my house.  One of them sticks a grappling beam on my foot, and follows me through the wormhole. I step out and drop an anvil on his ass.
In the Biodome. I see MoSh. he has a little girl on his shoulders. Asoku is with him.

Into Raven's Inner World.
Angelina is fucking hot. She has blond hair with green streaks, and bright green eyes.

Past lives, faun minotaur.

I see T. in the Biodome. She runs up and kisses me. "Um, wow! How did you get here?"

"I don't know. I just thought of you... then I appeared. I was just talking to your friend, Serena... where did she go?"

an orc messenger reports on the war.

"We have vanquished the foes, milord. We have made a pact with the moon imps, the rv'ers. The Biodome is now projected over our Castle, so the Templar RV'ers will be attracted to our castle, then we will pour out and attack. Would you like to join us in a simulated battle? The rv imps will be playing the templars."
"Won't we kick their asses?"
"Yes, but it will be good practice nonetheless."

My twinner says he's going to live in the orc castle. He's writing a book on dream biology.

Space Bar Anvils

TOTM

Raven said, "Ready kick Satan Claws' ass?" 
"Hell yeah!" I said.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 04 Nap Dream

Chronos appears to me.

Lemniscate. How does that feel. It feels fine. 

That was the pain and terror of your mind body.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes:

Nicodemus

Spin the runes

the pieces fit

the blue energy

the voice singing, a woman's voice

Open the door
To dreams

----------


## Man of Shred

> I haven't seen Star Trek enough to know MoSh.




what?

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

Orcs and RV'ers war battle outside my house.  One of them sticks a grappling beam on my foot, and follows me through the wormhole. I step out and drop an anvil on his ass.
In the Biodome. I see MoSh. he has a little girl on his shoulders. Asoku is with him.

Into Raven's Inner World.
Angelina is fucking hot. She has blond hair with green streaks, and bright green eyes.

Past lives, faun minotaur.

I see T. in the Biodome. She runs up and kisses me. "Um, wow! How did you get here?"

"I don't know. I just thought of you... then I appeared. I was just talking to your friend, Serena... where did she go?"

an orc messenger reports on the war.

"We have vanquished the foes, milord. We have made a pact with the moon imps, the rv'ers. The Biodome is now projected over our Castle, so the Templar RV'ers will be attracted to our castle, then we will pour out and attack. Would you like to join us in a simulated battle? The rv imps will be playing the templars."
"Won't we kick their asses?"
"Yes, but it will be good practice nonetheless."

My twinner says he's going to live in the orc castle. He's writing a book on dream biology.

Space Bar Anvils

TOTM

I saw Raven in the Biodome near the koi pond. Raven said, "Ready kick Satan Claws' ass?" as she created a black and white swirling portal framed in yellow, white, and purple lightning. 
"Hell yeah!" I said. Bakura appeared. He cracked his knuckles. Pablo ran up as a fox. He became bipedal fox-man, and had a strange weapon in his hand that I didn't recognize, like a small knife. He was deftly spinning it around his fingers. I assumed Bakura gave it to him. A woman showed up that I didn't recognize, a friend of Raven's. "Not without me," she said. Sorna and Selene appeared. Sorna put her elbow on Raven's shoulder and leaned on her. She looked like The Black Cat, but blue and white with some black mixed in.  She extended claws, and polished them on her fur. Selene appeared wielding the Moonstaff. I guessed that we shared that weapon. 
Batman appeared. "I have been tracking this creature through many dimensions," he said. Koomo appeared, and they merged. Now Batman had wings, fangs, and claws on his hands. His eyes were bright yellow. He boosted his jet boots, and hovered about six inches off the ground. He unfurled his great bat wings and flapped them. He slammed his fist into his palm, and said, "Nice."
"Alright. Everyone here?" said Raven. We all nodded, and went through. Loaf came running up as we were going through the portal. He looked like a half cat-half loaf creature. "What are you guys doing?" he said. I was already halfway through. We all went through. Loaf came also. I was flying through the wormhole, bodysurfing on waves of timespace, in android lion-man form. I had a five on my chest, and was wearing a black superhero suit. Loaf was holding on to my ankle. He looked like his physical self. He was wearing a white t-shirt with green sleeves. There was an interesting picture on it that I couldn't make out. "Where are we going?" he asked.
"Crazy, wanna come?" I said. He laughed, and we tumbled out of the portal into the sky.
We were immediately on top of Evil Santa's sleigh in the night sky. The reindeer were moving robotically and making strange mechanical noises.
He was a huge beast of an "old man", but we knew that this Santa was a sick bastard, some type of demon or something.  Raven turned into Queen of Night. She hovered in front of him, and said, "Stop, Shapeshifter!" She slammed her staff down, and lightning came down from the sky, and charged it. The black orb at the top grew to the size of a bowling ball. It had a purple aura, and crackled with power.
He growled at her, and his face changed. His eyes looked demonic, and his mouth was full of rows of teeth like a shark. He manuevered his sleigh around her. Batman shot a grappling hook in the sleigh, then hung off of it, and swung in a big circle, making it go haywire. As the reindeer were running past Raven, Selene flew next to her, and blasted Satan Claws in the face with moonlight. He was blinded, and dropped the reins for a second. The woman I did not recognize landed behind Satan Claws, and tossed a strangling cord over his throat. I then realized she is an Assassin. Satan Claws gagged, and grabbed at the cord, and released the reins. Bakura and Pablo lightning punched him on either side. I flew right in front of Satan Claws. Loaf said, "What the fuck?"
"RAA!" Raven roared. She thrust her hand forward, and lightning shot out, and grabbed Satan Claws, lifting him out of the sleigh, with telekinetic lightning. "Too long have you preyed upon the agony of innocents, demon!"
"I am just a sweet old man, that loves children," whined Satan Claws, altering his appearance to a sweet old bald man. 
"I see with True Sight, shapeshifter!" she said, and her eyes glowed bright blue. "Take the reins, Bakura," she said. Bakura took the reins, and Pablo sat down next to him, and waved at me, grinning. Cursed toys began to spill out of the magic sack. Batman let go, and flew in a circle, catching them in his cape. 
Suddenly Satan Claws revealed his true shape. He was a great vampiric demon. He had the face of a vampire bat. Batman returned the cursed toys to the sack. "You have dishonored our people!" I heard Koomo say to Satan Claws. Satan Claws roared like a wildcat and growled. Raven laughed at him, and released him from her grip. He lunged at her, as I lunged at him roaring. I caught him under the throat with my right paw, and knocked him back. A flesh creature came off of a robotic android, something like General Grevious. The android boosted toward Raven, and she laughed and hit it with lightning. The android demon separated from the flesh demon. The flesh demon and I fell to earth, as we grappled. He kept trying to bite my throat. I punched him in the throat, knocking him back. Loaf followed us to the ground. He blasted the flesh Satan Claws with a giant beam of red energy. He exploded into bits. There were little green worms squiggling everywhere. A tiny imp with a large head crawled out of the belly. "Eyew, gross! I think I am going to puke!" said Loaf. 
I leapt forward, and plunged my scimitar straight down into the head of the nasty imp.
"Well, that was easy. Good, job, Loaf. You are not going to puke. This is a dream," I said to Loaf. 
"Oh, right," he said, blushing. "Let's go check on the others."
"First," I said, summoning orange fire to burn up all the worms, "things first." I summoned violet flame to burn the ectoplasm off of us. I heard a commotion in the forest behind us. Something large was crashing through the trees. The android demon was galloping toward us on four great limbs like how chimpanzees run. It had a bunch of tiny child like arms on its torso, all holding knives. The rest of our party was chasing it flying through the air. Raven was riding a small black disk.
"Stop, him, Nomad!" Raven shouted. 
I roared and stomped the ground, sending a shockwave at him. It threw him off balance for a second. Loaf shot him with his energy blast, injuring the rear right leg. Raven hit him with lightning, but it wasn't effective. "Damn you!" she said. She lifted him off the ground with pure telekinesis. He tried to break her grip, but couldn't. I jumped forward, and tackled him to the ground. We tumbled around the forest grappling, and he sliced me up, especially my stomach.
"Go, ahead, fucker, I know this is a dream," I said. 
"What?" he said. He was on top of me. He drew back his fist to punch me in the face, and a giant bull ran out of nowhere slammed into the android demon, and tossed him into a tree. We all ran at the android demon. Raven shot a blast of white and gold energy at me, healing my wounds. "In-battle healing! Pretty nifty, huh?" she smiled at me. "Hell yeah!" I said to Raven. I wanted to give her a high five, but there wasn't time. Bakura and Pablo changed into foxes, and ran at the android demon as he slid down the tree. They grew mean spikes on their golden knuckles, and lightning-punched the android demon. He started to short circuit. Bakura stood on his shoulders, and grabbed its head from behind. He twisted the head, and wrenched it off with a war cry. He slammed it into the ground. The head began speaking to us. The android grabbed Bakura and Pablo, and threw them off of him. He picked his head back up. "Oh no you don't!" said Raven, and blasted his head and shoulder with ice against the tree, freezing it. He broke some of the ice off his shoulder as he stood up. He looked like he was going to attack us, but instead, he shoulder slammed the tree to break his head free, then grabbed it, and ran off. I turned into a black panther, then a snow leopard, and roared as we gave chase again. I turned into Ice Man, and shot a slide of ice in front of me. "You fool!" I said. "Do you know how fast I am?" I sped past him, and swirled around him, creating a curved wall of thick ice to trap him. He was now at a dead end. He growled menacingly. I turned into Jack Frost. I had on a leather jacket, spiked hair, eyebrows that grew a foot off my head, and a pointy nose and goattee. I looked like a white and blue devil man. I had spikes all over my body. "You don't fuck with Jack Frost, Satan Claws!" I said, walking slowly to him. I felt Rainstorm as a fire lizard on my shoulder. He sprayed him with freezing breath, and I shot ice at Satan Claws feet. He clawed desperately at his feet. Raven laughed at him mockingly, and summoned earth lighting. It was like rock spidering down from the sky like tree roots breaking a rock, growing into the android's metal body, ripping it apart with the speed of lightning. Loaf blasted him with his energy blast, and Satan Claws was basically a hole. "Or that!" I said. Raven laughed. 
"Oh, sorry! Was I not supposed to do that?" Loaf said. 
"Do whatever you want! That was bad ass!" I said to Loaf, laughing and clapping him on the back. There were tiny robot parts stuck in the wall of ice. I pointed at the little parts and started laughing.
"Hmm, we are supposed to make a snowman," Raven said. 
I summoned The Beast, my great didj-warclub, and lifted her high in the air. I smashed the remaining robot parts and ice into bits. Raven clapped and laughed. Bakura and Pablo smashed the rest with gold knuckles. We rolled the icy robot parts into snowballs, and began making a snowman. Loaf said, "Can I try and TK this?"
"Sure!" we laughed.  We stood back, and Loaf closed his eyes, and moved his hands around in circles.  The sun broke through the clouds, and everything became vivid. I saw a Naga fly out from the sun, and land next to us, turning into MoSh. "What are you guys doing?" he said. I gestured to Loaf. He said, "Oh!"
The snowballs rolled in circles getting bigger and bigger. Each one was about the size of a small car. Then, Loaf stacked them up. We clapped and laughed. Two dead branches flew off the ground into the middle ball for arms, and some rocks for the eyes and mouth, and a carrot for the nose. 
Loaf opened his eyes. "How do you do that with your eyes closed?" I asked.
"I see through my eyelids," he said simply. "Shit!" he said. "I just did the Task of the Month! What if I forget it? Does it still count?"
"To me it does," I laughed. "You can always do it again. You're strong enough now." I ruffled his hair. 
"Hey, I'm not really a kid any more, man!" 
I put him in a headlock, and gave him noogies. Raven started laughing. Loaf became the size of a skyscraper, and held me between thumb and forefinger. "I am bigger than, you see?" he yelled. I turned into a cute grey kitten. He turned back into normal size, and pet me. "Aw, cute kitty!" he said. I jumped out of his arms and ran away. 
"Hey, kitty, get back here!" he said. I laughed and then changed back into Juargawn form. "Oh, the presents!" I said to Raven.
"Selene and Sorna are taking care of the curses. Batman is giving the presents out."
"Really?" I said. "Batman?"
"Yes," said Raven.
"Batman-Koomo with the fangs and the bat wings and the-"
"Yeah," Raven said. "He has a good soul."
I rolled on the ground laughing until my eyes teared up. I felt Raven shoot healing magic at me. I calmed down and sighed. "Aw thank you," I said. "I had some little bugs on me, huh?" I asked. 
"Yeah," she said. I gave her a hug, and I felt energy cycling through us. Q teleported us back to the Biodome. We were in the Biodome glen of healing. I laid down on the grass, stretched and yawned. "I am going to take a nap," I said.
"You and your dream naps. You are so silly, Nomad," she said. MoSh laughed.
"What? I am tired," I said, and fell asleep.

----------


## Loaf

I remember throwing up or coming close to it last night in my dream... and I kept dreaming about skyscrapers, invariably. The dialog sounds a lot like me too. It matches my personality. Seeing through my eyelids sounds about right though - being able to do that is horrible when you are having a nightmare and you want to look away. 

Although I still find the syncing to be pretty loose, which is a shame. You will often post about adventures and only a handful of things get to me. In your dream I was as tall as a skyscraper holding you as a cute kitten, but in my dream I was inside a skyscraper holding a baby.
I do remember talking to people in a skyscraper - there were about 5 but I can't remember any of the dialogue. Poop.

----------


## Mancon

Hey Nomad! You haven't seen me in a long time because I sort of gave up for like 1-2 months but now im back and already had another lucid! Ive been reading your recent dreams and they are awesome! Keep it up.

----------


## cygnus

> I haven't seen Star Trek enough to know MoSh.







> what?




i guess he meant "I haven't seen Star Trek enough to know*,* MoSh."

or MoSh is an enigma who can only be understood by watching a lot of star trek tng. 

either way, nomad needs to watch more star trek tng.

----------


## Man of Shred

> i guess he meant "I haven't seen Star Trek enough to know*,* MoSh."
> 
> or MoSh is an enigma who can only be understood by watching a lot of star trek tng. 
> 
> either way, nomad needs to watch more star trek tng.



 I think he meant he hasn't seen a star trek where Q disappears in a flash of white light. Nomad go to youtube and search Q star trek. you're bound to find a vid of Q shifting. it's always in a flash of white light.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I had a fucking *precognitive dream* on Friday night about what happened to me on Sunday night. It was a constant mindblowing experience for about four hours.

I haven't finished writing that dream down yet. I figured it takes me about six hours to write an entire dream from the night. I am thinking about going back to audio, except for the fact that this laptop is messed up, and always skips...

Anyway, that entry will go here, when I can finish it.

I was swimming underwater, in Lion-Man form, with my Fantastic Five suit on. The ocean was clear, and the sun was shining through the water on the floor below, making lovely patterns on everything. I swam down toward Kanaloa. I saw Beachgirl along the way with me. She joined me. We held hands, and swam down. We were merpeople. He was sitting on a sandy seafloor in the sunshine. He grabbed her, and I. He looked at us. He said to me, “What are you doing here?” like a gruff old man, then he batted me away with the whip of another tentacle.
I tumbled through the water, and I landed in the temple of Shark.

There were fish dancing on the floor. They were having a party. There was a Shark dj spinning some dark hard house. Suddenly everything became dark. Shark and I were in a dark nightclub. There were Asian gogo dancers in silvery costumes, with silver lipstick and fake silver eyelashes. They had green and purple hair in pigtails or ponytails. Their fingernails and toenails were purple or green. The music was throbbing. I felt my soul pulsing. People were dancing like crazed animals to the beat of the music. Then, I noticed everyone was going anthro. I heard people growling, yipping, and purring in conversation.
Shark was the nightclub owner. He was wearing a reddish purple suit. He held a martini in his left hand, and a cigar in his right. The martini had instead of an olive, a large fish eyeball, and the cigar was rolled in fish skin. He puffed on the cigar, and blew smoke rings which changed to images of sharks eating fish. He looked strange under the blacklight. He had all sharp teeth, and two prominent canines. He took a pair of sunglasses off. He had yellow cat eyes. His teeth were glowing yellow, and his skin was a pale glowing green. He laughed maniacally. “Don’t worry, you’re safe with me, pal. I won’t eat you.” He was terrifying.
“I wouldn’t let you,” turning into a steeley android, “motherfucker!” I said in an android voice.
“I like you,” he said. “I like your kind. You’re absolutely batshit insane.”
“Going crazy. Wanna come?” I said, turning into a little aluminum toy rocket car with a shark painted on the face. He stepped in, becoming a large tiger-man wearing a dapper purple suit, and drove me to a table in a private room behind a red curtain. He stepped out, and sat in a booth. I turned into a shark-man, and sat down in the booth.

I heard Raven say something to me telepathically. I saw her flying above a forest in Queen of Night form riding Shadow as a winged black panther. She was pointing at images of winged snow leopards and making them disappear with small jolts of lightning.
“Need help?” I asked.
“No, I am just practicing in the Outer Realms with Q here, so enemies can’t use Cuteness against me.”
”Ah, interesting!” I said.
“Yeah, Q’s cool,” she said.

Shark turned into a black man wearing a red fedora, a black vest, a red shirt with black pinstripes, black suspenders, black pants and black and red shoes. He had on a lot of gold. “Ladies,” he clapped.
“Yes, milord,” two sexy African women wearing purple French maid outfits said, appearing from begind a curtain.
“Bring my guest here, Juargawn the god of Nothing, some of my finest red wine. And give me the Blood of Ages.”
“Yes, milord,” they said, and walked behind the curtain.
“What I have called you here for, that is, why I have summoned you, Nomad- Ah, the drinks.”
A woman set my glass down on the table. She bent forward and poured the wine out of a curvy bone white pitcher. I looked at her. She was purring. She turned into a brown catgirl with grey lipstick and green eyes, and grew eyeshadow, ears, and paws. She growled at me, then licked my face, bounced up, and walked away. The other woman was sitting in Shark’s lap.
He had a large glass that was glowing. It was wrapped in fish skin. Then, I saw that it was made from the head of a fish. My glass was encased in the bark of a tree. I saw a white mist come out of the wine, like a devil, and it hissed at me. I eyed the wine suspiciously.
“All is a dream, my friend,” said Shark.
He turned into a devil-man in a purple suit. He had yellow smilie face eyes. His chick was a she-devil. His cup was now some kind of pale claw or talon, and mine was a wooden claw.
“Let us drink!” he said. “The blood of the fish and the tree!”
We clinked glasses, and he said, “to everlasting life!” passionately.
“To everlasting life,” I said darkly.
Suddenly the scene around us changed, and we were on a hill in the ruins of a building sitting at the same booth and table. The place was full of scrub brush, dead dry black algae, and lichen. Lightning flashed, and the sky became purple. Then, thunder boomed, and my ribcage shook.

“So you see,” he said, turning into a pale green man with many sharp yellow teeth. “Oh, wait,” he said. “First, we smoke.” 

(to be cont'd)

DJ NOTES

Bear bouncer
The lemur
the Beaver
the little witch

----------


## cygnus

holy coleslaw i can't wait to hear about it!

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 07 2009

*Lady Datura*

I floated up out of my bed. I had four datura seeds swirling around my third eye. I came back down, and looked at myself in my bedroom mirror.  My third eye was large and vivid. It had a blue iris and I could see the datura seeds swirling and rolling around it, back into my head, and out again. 
"Interesting," I said. I saw Lady Datura in the mirror behind me. She was a green and black plant-woman, with some streaks of purple. Vines grew and writhed about her in the air like snakes. She looked beautiful and terrifying. 
"Nomad," she said. "What are you doing?"  
"I am dreaming, dear," I said. I turned around. I saw a vague blue outline of her.  I turned back to the mirror. The datura seeds changed the angle of the orbit around my third eye. 
"What the hell do you think you are doing?" she said demandingly.  She wrapped her vines around my throat and stomach. She was looking at me from inside the mirror, and behind me at the same time. She pressed her body into me, and slid a vine-arm down my torso.
"Do you like me? Do you like how I feel inside you?" she asked. 
"Yes, ma'am," I gulped.
"Do not tread upon me lightly!" she roared. Green lightning came down from the sky, and became part of her, like branches that did not disappear. Her vines grew thorns and snaked across my body toward my groin.
"Do not fear me," she whispered sensually in my ear, "be terrified of me." Then, she bit my trapezius like a vampire.  She had canines like two thorns. I felt a poison injected into me from hollows in her thorn-teeth. She looked like Desdemona from Gargoyles. She raked her claws across my chest. 
"Do you love me, O Wanderer? Does the Dreamwalker seek truth? Does the Oneiromancer do magic? Does the Shaman walk between world, committing acts of heresy under the watchful eye of the Moon goddess?"
My eyes glowed white, and I was covered in green and black vines, and foliage. I grinned. My eyes turned back. I had yellow smiley face pupils one green eye, and one violet, and black instead of white eyeballs. My skin was dark green. I had bright yellow rows of pointed teeth like a shark. My canines grew into two sharp thorns. Lightning crackled across my face. "Yes, my Queen," I said.
"Do you feel my power?" she said, and merged into me. I screamed in terror and delight. I went completely mad. Branches grew out of my eye sockets, and my feet grew roots. I grabbed at my eyes, but my fingers had become long branches, and I couldn't grasp anything. Branches grew out of my head like antlers, then out of my back, in the shape of a bat's wing bones. Wispy webs formed over the bat branches, creating wings. 
Lady Datura merged halfway out of me, and had a small rock in her hand. She bit into it, like a fruit, and purple juice came out of it. She gave it to me. I took a bite. It crunched and tasted like a dark red wine, and it felt like biting into a pomegranate, except there was a grainy crunchy texture. Lady Datura licked her lips, and merged out of me. 
She looked into my eyes. She had violet irises, slowly swirling in her sockets. She had a dark purple, almost black shade of lips.
"Kiss me, mortal," she said.
I took her in my arms. She felt like a woman covered in branches and lichen, and her skin felt like the skin of a banana plant. I kissed her. It felt dark and dirty. I liked it. She stuck her tongue down my throat. I started to gag, and fell back. She let me go. I fell halfway to the ground, suspended in the air, by her giant tongue still in me. I felt the tip of it probing the bottom of my stomach. I said to myself, "this is a dream. Wait? Can I tell the difference? Ah, I only took an oneirogenic dose. I'm fine."
I stopped being afraid, and kissed her back. She pulled me back up, into her arms, and kissed me like a human, then bit my lower lip until it hurt. She let go. "You love me, don't you, mortal?" she asked.
"I love you for the goddess that you are, O Queen," I said.
She looked me scrutinizingly in the eye. "There is no guile within you, O Sorcerer. Maybe you should learn to be more wily."
"I cannot hide secrets from you."
"Hm, good answer. You have a cute butt, by the way," she giggled, and smacked my ass with a viney arm. I kissed her passionately, and raked my tree fingers across her back. She yielded to my touch like a tree blowing in the wind, but I also felt the strong decisive immobility of a tree. She disappeared from sight, leaving a blue outline, like an aura, which merged with me. I heard her voice in my head.
"I will be with you tonight, O Shaman, all night. Just for tonight. You must bide your time before you take me again, you wily sorcerer of old, for I am terrible and powerful. You are wondering if I would make a good ally. I will tell you right now, I will not. Not for anyone, for I kill without regret, for I am a Force of Nature. But, on the other hand, I like you. You released me from my silent prison, and let me interact with you. You let me make love to your mind, therefore I love you. As I love you, I would love to kill you, just as the sea.  You may call upon me, and I will answer. I will aid you in your journey, oneiromancer, and you may consider me an ally, but I am not anyone's ally. You have already found the key, and opened the door to my reality. And, yes, I do have an Inner World. It is fraught with terror, madness, beauty, and wisdom. You may go there if you wish, for I am a Dreamer also. I am a Dreaming Plant.  All datura plants are all dreaming the same multidimensional dream together, and now you are in my dream, dream lover."
Branches grew over me, crackling like lightning. I had a pouch like a weaver bird's nest hanging off a vine belt on my waist. I opened the pouch. There were three round stones that looked like kukui pods. I ate one. It was much harder than the first stone. Inside of it was an oily nutmeat like a coconut. I felt my limbs become more lithe.  I flew up into the air, dirt falling off my roots as I did it.  

*Juargawn Smash!*
I saw a few Moon Orcs on beetles battling a couple Remote Viewers in their suits with their laser guns. I extended my arms out at them like Piccolo taught me, and grabbed the Remote Viewers, and smashed them together. I released them. Little yellow birds flew around their heads. "Let the anvils hit the floor, Let the anvils hit the floor!" Music came out of me, a sweet parody. Anvils dropped out of the sky, and slammed the Remote Viewers into the ground below. Their astral bodies dissipated. The leader of the orc platoon nodded at me, then the orcs and beetles flew off toward the moon, the orcs turning into moths as they went. 

*The Hairy Ally*
I saw a wormhole to the moon, and I flew into it. I changed into Fantastic Five form, a silver Lion-Man in a Fantasic Five suit.  I spun through the wormhole, as I flew forward, faster and faster until the astral parasites could not stick to me. Lady Datura was sending out vines, grabbing all the weird floating hairy body parts with eyes that I always see, and piecing them together. "What are you doing?" I asked her.
"I am making a Wormhole Guard, a hairy ally. He will be All Eyes," she said. I saw a bunch of hairy body parts with eyes on them get stuck together, as a blue light shone from the cracks. He suddenly became whole. He was a hairy naked man, so hairy he almost looked like he had fur, and he had eyes all over his body. I stopped flying through the wormhole, and looked at him.
"What manner of creature are you?" I asked.
"I am a Wormhole Guard, a Wyrm incarnate, a Wyrm that walks between worlds!" He changed into a hairy dragon, with the skin of a human and glowing red eyes. He spread his great wings, and his tail snaked back and forth, as he hovered before me. He was terrifyingly ugly and beautiful.  "I am the Wyrm of this Wormhole! I thank your ally for reassembling me. She is a lovely goddess."
"Where did you come from?" I asked.
"I have always been Here, wherever Here is. I perceive more than most. We Wyrms live in these wormholes. We have been fragmented, ever since we were blown apart in the War of the Wyrms."
"What was that?" I asked in shock and amazement.
"Gawn and Nevergawn were warring, as always. This was one of many Great Wars in this plane, and other dimensions, that have been fought, are going on, and will go on.  The forces of Nevergawn sought to take control of the wormholes leaving Earth.  They focused all their energy on the wormholes themselves. In those days, my brothers and I guarded all the wormholes, one Wyrm in each wormhole.  The Templars somehow created a massive sleep spell, something to do with mass hypnosis they studied by watching how the human animals react to mass media. I myself fell asleep under this terrifying spell. They came to me, and many strange images flashed before my eyes. My attention and energy was stolen from me. In a strange hypnotic exhaustion, I fell asleep.
"Instead of sending us away, which would be impossible, since we are Masters of Wormholes, they sliced up our dream bodies in our sleep. For some reason, we were not able to reform. I thank the Lady for restoring my dream body."
The Wyrm changed into a knight wearing armor made of bone with human skin stretched over it.  Lady Datura merged out of me, and was wearing a strange black and green dress. The scene changed to an empty throne room in a castle. The Wyrm kissed bowed and kissed her hand. "Have I made the soul fertile for you, my love?" he asked.
"Yes dear, yes dear, three bats full," she answered.
Suddenly everything imploded and exploded at the same time. I felt I was in the beginning and end of the universe, all in a flash of light. 

* missing time *

*Ms. Sea and the Dragon*
I flew out of the portal like I was being chased, and hit the ground running on the Moon. A green dragon stuck his head out, chasing me, and the portal closed around his neck. He had red glowing eyes. "Ack! Help!'
he said. 
"No! Who the hell are you?" I asked. I kicked him in the head.
"What are you doing?" said Raven.
"I am going to chop his head off!" I said.
"Nomad, stop! He seems like a nice dragon."
"Hmm?" I asked shaking my head in confusion.
Raven opened the portal, and the dragon tumbled out with a rider on his back wearing black armor. They somersaulted in the air and the dragon landed on its feet. The rider had an Orc head in its left hand. The dragon knight lifted its mask. It was Ms. Sea. She tossed the orc head to the side. "Don't need that anymore!" she said. 
"Oh, what's that?" I said. "Not one of our allies, I hope?"
"Allies? What? That was a True Demon, don't you remember?" she said.
"Uh, no..."
The dragon had a red gem on his forehead. It glowed and he spoke to me telepathically. 
"We were fighting in the glade. My wing was wounded. You came to our aid. We fought alongside each other. You were a great Dark Knight. You had some strange dog creature with you, your familiar. You don't remember?" I shook my head.
"I closed my wings against my back, and you rode on your strange black steed. We crashed through the forest, slaying our enemies. As my eyes turned red with anger, you said I was your enemy, and you said you were going to leave me to die at the hands of the enemies. I told you I couldn't die, for this is a dream, and you said, 'No it's not, this is for real!" Then, you blasted me with wooden lightning.  I was concerned for you, so I followed you here. Of course, Ms. Sea was prompting me."
"Lady Datura is driving me mad," I said. Her aura floated up a bit.
"I see that," he said.
"Don't blame me! You walk the path you choose, O Decider of Destiny!" she said in my head. I smacked my head like I had water in it.
Ms. Sea Sea dismounted. "What did you do? Are you datura?" she said.
"I just, hmm... I thought she might make a good ally." I heard Lady Datura laugh in my head.
"Looks like you two need, healing! Sorry, three," said Raven.
Raven summoned the caduceus, and it spun. She became a creature of golden light, and her eyes glowed bright blue. Golden energy flowed out of her into us, enwreathed in purple flame. The flame burned away ectoplasm, and the golden energy healed our wounds, and especially the dragon's wing. 
I closed my eyes, and laid down in the moon dust.
"What are you doing, silly?" said Raven. She floated me into the Biodome to the Biodome's Glen of Healing. I felt it flowing through me. I sat up, and teleported to the koi pond. Raven followed me. I began drinking water from the koi pond. 
"What are you doing?" said Raven. 
"I don't know. I was thirsty," I said sheepishly. Raven summoned a glass of water, and gave it to me.  I drank deeply and wiped my mouth. "Ah, thanks sister," I said.  Ms. Sea appeared with her dragon, who turned into a cute green and white gargoyle with a big grin on his face. She was wearing the black armor of a dark knight, with a hints of red and purple in it. She was wearing a white sword, and holding a black winged helmet. She shook her hair out of her armor, and it fell down her back gracefully. 
"Hello, beautiful," I said. 
"Hello, Nomad," she said. Her armor changed into a dream color black and green dress, with white swirling designs on it like fern heads. White branches grew out of her head like antlers. Leaves grew over her eyes like a mask, forming something like butterfly wings. She was petting a white cat with blue eyes, and a blue gem on its forehead. She looked into the cat's eyes, whispered something to it, kissed it on the forehead. The cat mewed, then it hopped out of her arms.

Ms. Sea's gargoyle friend stood there silently with a big goofy smile on his face. "Who are you?" I asked.
"Don't you remember? I already introduced- oh well. I am Valkyr. I am your love's Dream Guide." 
"Really?" I said. "Awesome. Do you know Zaphor?"
"Of course!" he said. "We are brothers." Zaphor appeared next to him, and Valkyr rested his elbow on Zaphor and leaned on him. Serious Zaphor looked so grim in contrast. 

*In the Timespace Bubble*
"It's so good to see you, Nomad," said Ms. Sea. She looked at me intently for a second, then took my hands, and kissed me lightly on the lips. I formed a timespace bubble around us, and turned into my dark knight form as I pulled her in to me, kissing her passionately. Her lips felt warm, and her tongue felt cool. I caressed her hair, then looked into her eyes. It felt like I was staring into two galaxies.
"How many lifetimes have we been lovers?" I asked.
"Zero times infinity. Sometimes animals, sometimes friends, family, plants... Our souls always find a way to make it back to each other," she said. 
"Zero times infinity? That makes nothing." I said.
"Only if you know how to multiply wrong," she said.
"How am I a young soul?"
"Young in this dimension, old in others." She danced in a circle around me. "Chaos and order, light and dark, the duality of life swirling about you, and you at the center of the nexus of the universe, the zero point in the infinity symbol, O wanderer of worlds."
"Why do I feel like I love you so much?" I asked.
"Remberances of past. You loved me fiercely in some lives, and I loved you fiercely in others. Sometimes, our love was fierce... together."
"And how about now?"
"Like an ancient seed germinating in the desert, my ancient love."
"And what about the future?"
"Is that what you desire?"
"Yes."
"Then, it will be so, beloved," and poked me in the chest playfully. She turned into her physical self, but was wearing the same beautiful long dress. I touched her forearm lightly, and walked toward her. She looked up above my head, and her eyes grew wide with fear. Her eyes began to well up with tears. 
"No, the specter of the past looms above us," she whispered. She put her arm in front of her face as if warding off some invisible force, and ran away. I changed into mideavel peasant clothes, and followed her.
"No, my love! Where are you wandering? Why do you run?"
"Ah, you must leave me!" she cried. She stumbled, and fell to the ground crying. I knelt down beside her. I put my arms around her. She pushed me away. "Leave me alone! Leave me to my grief... and pain. I need to be alone." I kissed her on the head, and stood up. 
"Nate," she said, between tears. She stood up, and ran into my arms. 
"Don't... don't leave me right now. Ichange my mind." I held her tight, and she put her hand on my chest.  She cried quietly, and I breathed deeply, focusing on slowing my heart rate to help calm her.
"You terrify me," she whispered.
"But why?" I asked. She leaned back. My heart chakra floated up out of my chest. It was a cracked heart shaped red stone, slowly spinning, and light was coming out of the cracks. Rays of light danced across her chest, making rainbow circles on her face and dress. "That's why," she said. 
Her heart chakra came out of her chest. It looked the same.  The two hearts merged, becoming one whole heart, then, the heart flashed away, and became a glowing white orb with a rainbow aura. Her face was reflecting the white light.
"That's why," she whispered. She grabbed at the orb, and tried to push it back into her chest. Some of the light squeezed out between her fingers and went into me. 
She looked at the moonstone on my chest, and then picked it up, staring at it, then, at her own. "They match," I said softly.
"Yes," she whispered. "What do you think it means?"
"Don't you already know the answer?" I asked. "You know it's a sign."
She looked up at me. "I can never change things. I can never change the past. I can't even change the present. Look at me! I'm ugly!" 
"What are you talking about? Where is this from? You're beautiful and sexy."
"No, stop it! Stop lying! I hate myself, I hate how I look! I can never be good enough! Don't you dare call me perfect. I'll slap you."
"What? I am confused. What is this all about?"
"Wounds of the past... I am just reacting.  You have a way of pulling my strings."
"What? like a puppetmaster?"
"No, you tug on my heart strings... and unfortunately, some of those strings are connected to triggers that go off at strange times."
She looked up at me intently. "Your fierce love, your magic terrifies me. I wanted to come to you... You called me, and I showed up. I knew I would find you someday... But, why after I have a broken heart?"
"Maybe we all have to get our heart broken at least once, as a seed cracks its hull to sprout to the earth."
"That's terrible and lovely," she said.
"Let's sit down," I told her. "I want you to relax. May I do healing on you, Ms. Sea?"
"Of course!" She sat down on soft grass. She sat in lotus, and took a deep breath. I summoned my didjeridoo, and sat down and played in front of her. I saw a golden image grow from inside her belly outward, as black astral ticks fell off her spine into the grass, and were eaten by little frogs. 
I could telepathically hear her chanting a mantra. The golden image formed a rainbow aura, and began to lift out of her. She stretched and yawned, falling asleep in a grassy meadow, and her golden body went back into her for a second.  I walked around her in a circle, creating a healing vortex. Her golden body lifted out of her, and floated up into the cosmos. She was sleeping peacefully. I focused on her feet chakras, and she gently came back down into herself. She yawned and stretched, then open her eyes.
"Thank you, darlin'," she said. She pounced upon me playfully, knocking me backwards. She put her hands on my chest and pushed me down. She looked into my right eye, then my left. "You have pretty eyes," she said, "like a cat. Mrow!" She licked my face and giggled. She kissed me lightly, teasing me. I placed my hands lightly on her waist, and caressed her lower back.
"Come here, you," I said. I gently pulled her into me, and kissed her passionately. 
She lied down against my chest, and whispered in my ear as she grabbed my crotch, "you are fuckin' sexy, seriously." I was really horny.
"Let's not," I said.
"Really? Why not?"
"Mm, I don't know... The time isn't right. Real sex before dream sex. Plus I don't want to freak out your subconscious. What if you don't remember the dream, but I do? Awkward!"
"Okay," she giggled. "You're sweet."

*Catnaps*
She put her head on my chest and closed her eyes, breathing slowly. "I can hear your heart beating," she said softly. I kissed her head, and stroked her hair. I felt so peaceful and relaxed, I fell asleep.
I awoke some time later. I was in lion-man form for some reason. She was sleeping on me like I was her bed. I smiled to myself. I summoned some blue mantra balls. They said, "I am dreaming!" Then, I summoned some orange ones that said, "I remember my dreams." They were in my hands, but, I was still tired. I let the mantra balls roll out of my hands, and wrapped my arms around Ms. Sea. I summoned a pillow for my head, and went back to sleep. I awoke because she was stirring on me. For some reason I had a vest and curly shoes on like a genie. She pet my fur on my chest. "Oh, you're a lion!" she said.
"Sometimes," I said. 
She turned into a blue and white catgirl with bright green eyes. She growled at me, grinning. I gave her a couple of the mantra balls. She batted them around. I smooshed one on her face. "Hey!" she said, licking up the magic dripping down her cheek. "Mm! Pretty good!"
She lied back down on me, and closed her eyes. I could feel her purring. I purred back. "Why are we so sleepy?" she yawned.
"Cats sleep a lot... Maybe we are just soul tired."
"Mm... I like sleeping with you... You're like a soft cozy blanket," she said. She buried her face in my chest and fell asleep again. I was still tired myself, so I caressed her hair and fell back to sleep. 
I awoke again, and she was in human form. She looked exactly the same way she did the last time I saw her. Very sexy. I was still a lion-man, so I changed back into human form. I made the plants grow around and underneath us to form a living bed. She started speaking sleepily with her eyes still closed. 
"You feel so good. I like your energy, Nate. You're like a warm ocean blanket thingy... I can feel our energy cycling even when we're asleep."
"We are asleep right now," I said. 
"What? I just woke up."
"This is a dream," I said.
"No, we were just at my cousin's house, and-" she opened her eyes. "Oh, where are we?"
"In a forest, in the Biodome, still, I think. I created a timespace bubble around us for privacy, so we could talk alone."
"What? Who are you?" she said, sitting up. I realized I had changed back into lion-man form. I changed into exactly how I looked the last time I saw her. 
"Oh, I know you. You're a cutie!" she said, and grabbed my face, then kissed me.
"I am sorry... I don't have two nickels to rub together, darlin'."
"What? Where the hell did that come from? Don't apologize for the temporary. Money is not who you are, but vested energy. You know that. We have loved with and without money many times. Especially as animals!" she said. "You know we're infinite, so you can just stop that right now!"
"Infinite or immortal?" I asked. 
"Both, sexy!" she said, slapping my chest with both hands. "One more nap," she said, "because sleeping with feels so good. I haven't slept this good in years!"
She lied back down on me, and as I fell asleep, I saw a blue and black, than violet and black velvety looking butterfly fly over my head.

We had a dream where we were floating in space in shavassana. Everything was serene.  We were two colorful lightbodies with our heads next to each other. 

I woke up, and she was a small wildcat, and I was a lion-man. She was fluffing my chest, and walking in a circle on me. "Kitty?" I said. 
"Hmm?" she said, turning into her physical self. She stretched and yawned, sitting on my chest. I turned into my physical self, and she dropped about a foot. "You're a lot smaller when you're a human!" she laughed.
"I know," I said. 
"What is this place?" she asked looking around at the forest, and the blue sky. 
"I am pretty sure this is the Biodome, still. Oh, we are still in that timespace bubble. I am going to close it now."
"Okay," she said. I changed into lion-man sorcerer form, and the bubble went into my scepter. We were near the koi pond.

*Raven and Ms. Sea*
"Oh, there you are!" said Raven. "Ready to heal- oh, who's your friend?" she asked.
"Ms. Sea," I said. 
"Hi," said Raven, putting out her hand. Ms. Sea threw her arms around Raven's neck and hugged her. 
"I like you," said Ms. Sea. "I like your energy." Raven blushed. Ms. Sea let her go. "So where are you guys going? What are you doing?"
"We are going to do healing on Raven's friend."
"Cool," said Ms. Sea. "Well, I am going to explore this nifty moonscape thingy you got here. Pretty amazing!" 
"Okay, I smiled." She wandered off. 

*The Party Pooper*
I changed into lion-man superhero form. Raven looked at me. I nodded. She created a portal. Basara showed up, and someone else that I didn't notice because they came through right behind me. I was in the wormhole. I looked behind me. "Sorna?" I thought. She was flying right behind me. "I am going to seal the deal, in case you need back up," she said telepathically.
We landed on the other side in Alicia's room. There was some strange looking person shooting golden and white energy out of his hands into Alicia's head. He was wearing a suit, with some strange apparatus on his chest, like an electronic box. He had mechanical wings folded behind him. I saw a strange large black ball floating through the energy. It looked solid and wrong. It was wrapped in golden energy, but I could see it. It was moving slowly through his arch toward Alicia. I growled at the the man. He looked at me nervously. "Who's your kitty friend?" he said to Raven. I knocked the black ball out of the arch of energy. It went through the wall, and landed in the ground outside. It was like a black bubble bursting. A bunch of nasty green worms squiggled out of it. I leapt at him, tackling him into the yard. He teleported behind me, and stabbed me in the back of my head with a small dagger. I growled, and grabbed his arm. I threw him forward, slamming him on the ground. I shot out my astral tentacles at him, trapping him so he couldn't teleport.
"What are you doing?" said Raven. "Stop! Enough!"
"This creature cannot be trusted!" I said. 
I felt Michael, my angel, come out of me. "You have dishonored our Order, brother," he said. I have never felt Michael angry. Ever. Michael slowly grew in size, and became enwreathed in red flame. He drew his sword, and his eyes glowed white hot. He transformed into a great white dragon, with elements of gold. He had hands on his forelegs. His eyes were like two rubies. One his forehead was a gem that kept changing colors. 
"The Curse of the Angels be upon you, Heathen!" he said, and his voice sounded like the burning of a thousand fires, and a thousand waterfalls roaring in anger. He stood up on his hind legs, and picked the Templar up with one hand. Michael roared, "RAAAAAAA!" and blew lightning and red flame on the Templar. He shook convulsively, and burst into flames. The Templar became a glowing skeleton. 
"Do you see his true form?" he said to me. I nodded. Michael grabbed him with both hands, and ripped him in half. Two portals formed in the sky, Selene's great eyes. Michael tossed one half in each portal. Both halves screamed as they tumbled into it. I saw the halves in the wormholes try to come back the other way. Sorna appeared and sealed the portals with a beam of purple and white energy, like she was cauterizing them. Then, a giant needle appeared, and sewed them up.  I felt Selene's presence in the night sky. "Thanks, dear," I said, and sent love energy to her. Sorna alighted next to me. I gave her a hug. Michael and I were breathing heavily. He changed back into angel form. 
"I didn't know you could do that!" I said. 
He changed into a white gargoyle, a dragon-man with golden claws, and ruby eyes. "How about this?" he said. 
"Whoah!" then, he stepped into me, merging with me. I returned to the room. I felt Michael seal up the wound on the back of my head. Raven and Basara were doing healing on Alicia. Raven had golden energy flowing out of her, Basara was using green, and I opened my hands, and used cooling blue energy. We stood in a triangle, and the energy swirled around Alicia, and formed a vortex, going down into her. Little bugs crawled off of her and ran away. Rats appeared and ate all the bugs up. A portal opened, and Ms. Sea Sea flew out, and someone else that I did not recognize. A woman in red armor. I trusted her energy. Ms. Sea began singing and chanting. Purple energy flowed out of her, and red flowed out of the unknown woman, as she uttered a guttural Tibetan throat singing chant. Her armor became a brown robe. We stood in a pentagon. The energy connected between all of us, forming a pentagon, then extruded upwards, forming a pentagonal prism, then, down past Alicia, and swirled into a vortex. Light came down from the sky, and went into the lines of the prism vortex. There was a flash of light, and everything was over. 
Steam was rising from our skin. 
The woman in the brown robe pulled her hood back. She was a brown wolf with red eyes. "Who are you?" I asked. 

*Nightwolf*
"Saberwolf sent me, as a measure of good will. I am his sister, Nightwolf," she said. "He wants your friend there to visit him again. He is wrestling with demons in his Inner World." Saberwolf disappeared in a flash of light. There was a strange necklace floating in the air. It was leather with a red teardrop shaped pendant on it. There was a small black image of a wolf on it, that changed to the face of a saber-toothed tiger. Raven reached out to take it, and as soon as she touched it, it floated over her head, and rested on her neck. Raven looked at the gem, then at me.
"Whoah," I said. Raven kissed it, then tucked it in the folds of her garment. "Let's go back," she said. I nodded. She created a portal, and we were back in the Biodome. 

*Playing with dragons and faries*
A bunch of people were talking to the green dragon, Valkyr. He was laying down on his belly with a silly grin on his face. He reminded me of Pablo's dream guide. There were three little girls clambering over him, and sliding down his back on to his neck.  MoSh was lifting the girls on the the dragon's back. Every time one of them slid down, he giggled like he was being tickled. 
"Your friend is popular," I said to Ms. Sea Sea. "Oh, he's such an attention whore!  He just loves attention, kinda like you. Nah, just kidding, more like me."  
"More like both of us?" I laughed.
"Yeah," she said, and smacked my butt. "Hey, let's put on a play!" she said. 
"Okay! Hey, I know another actor!" I said. I put my fingers in my mouth to whistle. 
Pixy appeared. "You rang, my dove?" she said.
"Look, three actors and a dragon! Let's put on a play!" I said. 
"Are you serious?" said Raven. "A play within a dream?"
"Yes!" I said. 
"Awesome!" Raven laughed. "Do it!"
We walked to the stage. Raven summoned a bunch of theater seats for the people. She multiplied herself and ushered people into the seats. I thought that was hilarious. Then, she summoned popcorn and passed it out. "Don't worry about making a mess. It will probably just grow popcorn trees, anyway." I laughed harder.
I summoned a wooden set of a grey tower with an arch in it. "Who am I?" said Ms. Sea. 
"Um, Rapunzel?" I said. 
"Yes, always," she said. She teleported into the tower, and her long brown hair grew and fell to the floor, changing to blond. There was a cheesy wooden castle set that looked like it was painted by children. I got on Valkyr, and changed into a silvery knight. I rode up to the castle wall. Pixy appeared, and changed her form to look like an ogre. We reenacted the battle I had with the ogre in Jean Rae's dream. We made it ridiculous, like a cartoon. Everyone laughed. Valkyr blew green and orange fire, and the whole set burned down. Ms. Sea fell to the floor of the stage. "Hey!" she said to Valkyr. She summoned a raincloud to put out the fire. Valkyr shrugged sheepishly as the cloud rained on us. The four of us held hands and bowed, soaking wet. Everyone was laughing uproariously.
"Wow, dreaming with you is so fun!" said Ms. Sea, and gave me a big kiss. Everyone applauded, and the dream faded to black, as I went into a deeper sleep.

----------


## cygnus

if you can highlight the pre-cognition and the post-cognition i will read it  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> if you can highlight the pre-cognition and the post-cognition i will read it



It's going in #378.

----------


## cygnus

oh i see.

yays.

----------


## Zoe

Hi Nomad,

     I realize that the Nomad mentioned in Raven Knight's dreams is actually you (presuming mutual dreaming is real; I think it probably is) and that the Man of Shred in her dreams is actually him, etc. However, I thought that the Templars and other beings you encounter were simply dream characters, that is, not sentient. Sort of a consensus hallucination. The fact that you all perceive them in your shared dreams does not in itself mean they must be sentient, any more than a chair you all perceive must be sentient.
     However, after reading many of her entries, I'm starting to suspect that at least some of these beings are sentient. The reason is that they make so much sense when they speak. There is a thread up now about dream characters and how they are usually incoherent. That's definitely my experience. In contrast, some of the dream characters in Raven Knight's dreams are very coherent and able to carry on high-level conversations. Q and some of the Templars in particular would definitely pass my Turing test. 
	Are you familiar with the concept of tulpas? I'm wondering if you guys have brought these beings into (a now autonomous) existence.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hi Nomad,
> 
>      I realize that the Nomad mentioned in Raven Knight's dreams is actually you (presuming mutual dreaming is real; I think it probably is) and that the Man of Shred in her dreams is actually him, etc. However, I thought that the Templars and other beings you encounter were simply dream characters, that is, not sentient. Sort of a consensus hallucination. The fact that you all perceive them in your shared dreams does not in itself mean they must be sentient, any more than a chair you all perceive must be sentient.
>      However, after reading many of her entries, I'm starting to suspect that at least some of these beings are sentient. The reason is that they make so much sense when they speak. There is a thread up now about dream characters and how they are usually incoherent. That's definitely my experience. In contrast, some of the dream characters in Raven Knight's dreams are very coherent and able to carry on high-level conversations. Q and some of the Templars in particular would definitely pass my Turing test. 
> 	Are you familiar with the concept of tulpas? I'm wondering if you guys have brought these beings into (a now autonomous) existence.



Thanks for your response. Let's continue this discussion in another thread.

----------


## Loaf

You said I did the task of the month in a shared dream... I don't see how that is possible, considering I didn't even know what it was.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You said I did the task of the month in a shared dream... I don't see how that is possible, considering I didn't even know what it was.



Read the TOTM thread.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Limo Dream
*
I was a limo driver in Boston, Massachusetts. I was in my suit, leaning against my white limo parked outside of a club, waiting for my fare. I lit a cigar. I spat it out.
"What the fuck? Gross. Why am I doing this?" I said. "Ms. Sea would not like this. Tobacco is nasty. Seriously, what the fuck?"
I put my hand in my pocket. I felt a blunt in it. I pulled it out, and sniffed it. It smelled sweet and spicy at the same time. On the wrapper it said, "100% HEMP PAPER."
"Ah this is what I am talking about, cannabis, the cure for cancer, not some shit that will give me cancer!" I lit up the blunt. People going in and out of the club looked at me funny. 
I said, "Hey, fuck you. I can smoke all I want, this is a dream, you fuckin' Massholes."
They looked afraid of me, and walked in quickly.  
I got bored, and opened the driver side door. I was parked on the right side of the street. I laid down in the front seat, with my feet sitting on the street. A garbage truck drove by, knocking the door off, and running over my feet. 
"Hey, this is a dream, you asshole!" I shouted at the truck, waving my fist. The truck turned into a dinosaur, and stuck its tongue out at me. I started laughing. I noticed there were a lot of stranged creatures going in and out of the club. Angels, demons, aliens, humans, monsters, vampires, mythical creatures. 
"What the fuck?" I thought. "Is this the Nexus? Where is my fare anyway?"
A pink alien in line was staring at me strangely. "Hey, fuck you! This is a dream!" I said. He nonchalantly flipped me off with a tentacle... I think.
"Why do I always see that guy?" I thought. I opened up the passenger area. "Hmm... what's in here?" I thought. I found a bottle of white wine. "Ah... delish."
I broke the neck off the bottle, and drank it down. The glass was sharp on my lips. Someone said, "Hey, you're bleedin' pal."

*My Fare*
I said, "Hey, fukkhh youuu mann... thish ish a jreme." I tossed the bottle to the side, and wiped my lips on my sleeve. Blood. Oops. I pointed at my mouth with my finger, and healed it up. MoSh and Asuka came out of the club. He was wearing a black suit and a fedora with a white tie.  He had a black cane.  She was wearing a cute pink dress, and her hair was done up. Asuka had a little gold purse, and white high heels on. He opened the door for her. I got in. "Hey, I jrank all th' wine... but, ah... You two, jes summon up s'more if ya's need ta."
I started up the limo, and drove off. I was all over the road. "Don't mind my bad jriving... thish ish justa jream so..."
I didn't think I was drunk enough yet, so I opened up the glove box, and pulled a flask out. On it were the words, "NOMAD (Juargawn)." I thought that was pretty funny. I drank it. It was tequila. I rolled down the window and spit it out. "Tequila!" I said. "This is not what I ordered! Oh, Jeeves!" I said. 
Jeeves appeared in the passenger front seat. "Yes, milord?"
"Fetch me some wine!"
"What vintage, sir?"
"Oh, shit, I don't know. 1873."
"Ah, good choice, sir." Jeeves summoned a bottle of wine, and displayed the label to me. 
"Hey, I am trying to drive here, Jeeves. Don't show me that shit. I have to look at the road. Just give it to me."  He handed me the bottle, and I bit the neck off. I realized I was a lion man. I turned into a hyena-man in the same limo driver suit, and ate the bottle. 
"My word!" said Jeeves. 
"Hey, you bore me, you proper English fuck!" I said. I opened the passenger front door, unbuckled his belt, and pushed him out. He rolled on the street, and shook his fist at me. "That wasn't very nice!" he said. He shot some strange purple goo at the back of the limo, and appeared in the passenger seat again. He looked like Alfred. Batman's Alfred.
"Oh shit! You're real!" I said.
"I am Alfred," he said.
"Oh, my god, I am so sorry. I thought you were a dream character."
"Oh it's okay. It happens a lot. Batman is... around."
"Oh, really? What is he doing."
"Patrolling the Nexus. There is some strange, ah, more than the usual strange activity going on in the vicinity."
"Anything I can do to help."
"The Detective will contact you if you can help him. You still need much more stealth training to be effective. You are not very, ah, subtle at the moment."
"Yeah, but this is just a dream."
"It's also another dimension."
"Oh, shit! You're right!" I said smacking my head. Alfred winked out of sight. I was driving toward Cape Cod, to MoSh's house, and I decided to be sober.

*Batman and Robin*
 Batman appeared on a screen in the limo, and I put it on auto-pilot.  His image was staticky. "Strange... activity... assistance unecessary... could use a ... there are demons, strange ones... paranormal activity... flying... entities... aliens arriving... 2012... we are all... Robin!"
I saw something leap at Batman, and knocked his communicator on the ground. There was a fight. Robin picked up the communicator. "Everything's going to be okay, Juargawn. We'll call ya if we need ya. Peace out." 
"Well, that was strange!" I thought.
*I Babble On*
"So... anyway!" I said to a strangely silent MoSh and Asuka, "um, I never told you about David Morehouse did I? I had a fucking dream with him in it. Sorry I forgot most of it... I didn't write it down. Anyway, he's a remote viewer... they're in astral, astral people, astral perfectionists... A lot of books about that... why none about shared dreaming? Anyway, I am babbling here, sorry. D'oh!" I noticed the window was closed.
I got to my old house on the Cape which was MoSh's house for some reason. I opened the door for them after I pulled into the gravel driveway. MoSh helped Asuka step out. "It's cute!" she said.
"So, do you guys know about astral? The astral body and all that?" I lit up a cigarette, and took a puff. I threw it on the ground. "Dammit! Why do I keep doing that!"
MoSh looked at me quizically. "So, check this out, I got this infinity watch that Ralph gave me. He's a remote viewer. We have a lot of bodies. Physical, Astral, Mind body, I think also. I saw Raven's mind body when I went into her game. Um, I am going to let you guys do your thing. I don't know why I keep babbling."
Asuka bowed slightly and smiled at me. I waved and I noticed I had a lion paw again. I lit up a cigarette. "Dammit!" I said throwing it on the ground. Asuka laughed. MoSh tossed me a silver coin, and I caught it.
"What's this?" I said.
"Your tip, pal!" he laughed.
"Hey, I don't take no stinkin' Canadian money, pal, this may be New England, but we are in the U S of A-"
"Hey, it's a dream! Money is irrelevant, silly!" he said, and they walked in.
I looked at the coin. It was an American quarter dollar. Washington grinned and bounced his eyebrow at me. I threw the coin into the ground, and a quarter tree popped up in the driveway, showering me with quarters. I sat down. "Oh jeez!" I said.

*Flying. yaay!*
I got bored. I turned invisible and started flying around the backyard. "Hey, MoSh! Where am I?" I said to him telepathically. I saw him kissing Asuka on the couch in the living room. "Doh! Sorry! Uh, never mind!"
I did figure 8's in the air. Some other people started flying with me. It started raining. A Nor'easter rolled in. Lightning flashed and the sky looked purple. MoSh came out.
"Hey, what are you doing, Nomad? You summon a storm?"
"Uh no! ACK!" 
I got struck by lightning, and lost my invisibility. I fell to the ground, smoking. "Hey, let's fly, all of us," said MoSh.
Asuka came out of the house, and some other people I didn't recognize. We flew all over the backyard. I turned invisible and got struck by lightning again, but I made it go on the outside of my body. I alighted on the ground.  I looked at the sky, and I made it stop raining. It was somehow still purple. "Weird," I thought. "Hmm, a purple sky means only one thing. The volcano is erupting!" 
MoSh alighted next to me. "Hey MoSh," he said.
"What? What the hell are you talking about?" I said, as reality divided. I felt like my mind was being split into many parts. I started dreaming a bunch of dreams at once. I couldn't concentrate. 

*Multi-Dimensional Dream!*
In one, MoSh was a white knight, and I was a little gnome, and he scooped me up and rescued me from some orcs that wanted to eat me. Asuka was flying near us, and blasting them with magic.

In another one were five flames. Two were dying out, and two more were taking their places.  They looked like ___ and ____.  I had 360 vision.

In another I was tumbling through space. I was screaming in terror. I felt like I was falling to hell. MoSh was a strange green and black angel. He caught me, and carried me somewhere. 

In another I was going to kiss a Japanese woman, and Mosh appeared, and punched me in the face. He jumped on me, and pummeled me on the ground. The woman began screaming. He stood up. "Oh, you're not Asuka!" he said. 
"No, I'm her sister," she said.
"Oh my god, Nomad! I am sorry." 
"It's okay, it's a dream. It didn't hurt," I laughed standing up.

In another Raven and I were pilots of a passenger jetliner, and MoSh and Asuka were the only passengers.  We multiplied ourselves, and became flight attendants, and served them Kobe steak, sashimi, and other Japanese food, sake, and red wine.

In another dream, we were in a fine restaurant, and Raven and I werer serving them dinner. She was a waitress, and I was a busser. Asuka was laughing at his jokes. "Aw, you're cute," she said in Japanese accent. She wiped his mouth with her napkin. 

In another one, MoSh was a samurai in feudal Japan. He was riding a horse, wielding a spear. I was a strange little creature, like an oni. I had red and white rings painted on me. I was running away from him. He chucked the spear into me. "Hey, I am not going to be your target forever!" I said, shaking my fist at him. 
"Aw, it's just a dream, oni-san," he said. I pulled the spear out. Asuka flew by and casted healing magic on me.

"Too many dimensions to perceive at once!" I shouted, grabbing at my face. "I feel like I am going insane!" I collapsed to the ground, and passed out. One of my bodies floated up to the sky. I was worried about the body on the ground in the driveway, but I said, "this is a dream."
There were orcs in the sky riding on beetles, blasting remote viewers with magic. I flew past them to the Moon. I was in the Biodome.

_I then had the dream of the Templar in the Biodome, and yes it was a shared dream, but, I just don't have time to write them all. If you want to see what happened, just look at Raven's DJ. haha.
_

----------


## Baron Samedi

The parking lot

I was riding The Beast, my sentient didjeridoo, as if she was a surfboard, and I was the Silver Surfer, but I still had reigns on her. We were coasting through outer space. I saw a strange disk shaped asteroid with a parking lot on it. I was curious, so I landed there.  There were parking lot lights, and that's it. I looked around. It reminded me of the Void, but a parking lot. "Weird," I thought. "What the hell is this?"
Sacrosanct appeared. "Oh, this was created by the Lucid Twins," he said. 
"Oh, this thing?" I asked. "Hey, let's fuck shit up!" I said.
"Hey, that's not very nice."
"I'm not very nice. Who ever said I was nice?"
"Well, Ms. Sea thinks your nice."
"Ah, this is a dream, you don't have to be nice in a dream!" I said. I became a sorcerer lion-man, wearing a purple and black cape, wielding a black and gold scepter. My eyes became pure violet, and lightning crackled across my corneas. I created a stormy purple vortex portal. My Q, Sacrosanct, a golden man with bright blue eyes, leaned toward the portal a little bit, as it pulled him toward it. 
"Nice try, Obnoxious Wonder," he said. 
"Oh, I just want to fuck shit up," I said. 
"Hmph," said Sacrosanct. Jo, my astral pet, came flying out of the portal, a giant three headed black dog. He changed into his true form, a lizard the size of a medium sized dog, with a large head, big eyes, a huge mouth with tiny pointed teeth, and red lips. He look terrifying. I increased the intensity of the portal, and all the lamp posts got bent in its direction.
"Cool!" I said, and closed the portal. Jo ran around ripping all the lamp posts out of the ground with his teeth. He was panting and wagging his tail. I thought it was pretty hilarious. 
"And now," I said exultantly, "For the Rocks of Ages!"  
MoSh and Raven appeared, playing guitar in the sky. They seemed strange, like DC's. "Hey are you guys DC's?" I asked. 
"No, we're twinners!" they said. 
"Ah! Well thank you!" Black butterflies flew around MoSh, and tiny colorful fairies around Raven. Epic rock played, and giant slabs of stone crackling with lightning slammed into the parking lot, sending assvault everywhere. Everything shook like an earthquake. Fire erupted where the slabs smashed into the ground. Little dots crawled off the stones, and ran around the parking lot, and up my legs. 
"Eyew! What are you?" I said.
"Space fleas, galactic spores," they said. "We can be whatever you want. We are in proto-form now."
"Ah, then be laundry gnomes!" They changed into lawn gnomes, and began bouncing around on jointless limbs. "No, laundry gnomes!" I said.
"Well, what the hell is that?" They said.
"I don't know. Make it up, I said."
Some of the gnomes changed into socks, some changed into washer and dryer machines, others changed into gnomes in all white folding laundry. They all had googly eyes. I thought it was hilarious. 
"Ok, now here's where you come in," I said to Sacrosanct. 
"As you wish, Heretic," he sighed.
A disk grew out of the ground, like the Seattle Space Needle, but, only about 15 stories high. There were lots of windows in it. It was red, blue, and black. Spaceships began landing and parking around it. 
I made a sign appear in bright lights, floating in the sky, and another one over the structure. The one in the sky said, "Free Parking!" 
The one above the structure said, "Free food and bowling!"
Droids appeared, welcoming aliens, as they started pouring in. They said, "Welcome to the Bowling Alley at the Center of the Universe," they said.
"Bowling? Did I want bowling?" I asked Sacrosanct.
"Your subconsious did," he laughed.
I made a neon sign of two bowling pins and a bowling ball appear. Then, another neon sign of Gemini, and a sign that said, "The Lucids."
"Cool!" I said.
I shot my wand at different places in the parking lot, and I made carnival rides appear. There was a ferris wheel, an Octopus, a Scrambler, a Zipper, and a Gravitron. There was also a big skydiver fan. 
I turned around, bent over, and farted in the general direction of the bowling alley. A brown cloud puffed out of my butt, and formed a small bush with brown leaves. Ants crawled up and down it. "This will be our headquarters!" They said.
I fell down rolling with laughter. I felt Raven calling me. I got back on The Beast, and flew back to the Moon.

----------


## Man of Shred

Asuka doesn't have a sister. at least not in this dimension.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Asuka doesn't have a sister. at least not in this dimension.



Yeah. It was another dimension. In another dimension, I am also dating your brother.  :boogie:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Yeah. It was another dimension. In another dimension, I am also dating your brother.



you were also dating ME in another dimension. according to raven's dream. :tongue2:

----------


## Awakening

The wolf's speech at post #366 sounds so familiar... weird. Btw, nice dream journal  :smiley: .

----------


## Baron Samedi

> you were also dating ME in another dimension. according to raven's dream.



Well, you are pretty sexy.  ::D: 





> The wolf's speech at post #366 sounds so familiar... weird. Btw, nice dream journal .



Really? That is another dreamer. He is a powerful shaman. thanks!

----------


## Man of Shred

I should point out that Nomad's depiction of wolf in the dream is very similar to how I pervieve lonewolf. Lonewolf at the time had also been having dreams of sex, hence his paranoia. Toltec sorcerers believe that when people have sex IWL or on the dream plane it's someone stealing your energy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I should point out that Nomad's depiction of wolf in the dream is very similar to how I pervieve lonewolf. Lonewolf at the time had also been having dreams of sex, hence his paranoia. Toltec sorcerers believe that when people have sex IWL or on the dream plane it's someone stealing your energy.



I knew it was Lonewolf, but I thought he wouldn't want me posting his name here. You already did, so I guess it's okay. Um... I knew that you would anyway.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> holy coleslaw i can't wait to hear about it!



updated, but not finished # 378

----------


## cygnus

> There was a Shark dj spinning some dark hard house.



omfg i would share that dream with you xD
was that part underwater? at some point i want to listen to music on the ocean floor and watch the sound waves pulsing through the water and across the surface  :smiley: 

also, i'm assuming you'll clarify what parts coincided with your waking life experience  ::D: 

ALSO! hey what happened to Selene? i haven't been seeing her in here much. i hope you didn't become estranged. or maybe i just haven't read those parts.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> omfg i would share that dream with you xD
> was that part underwater? at some point i want to listen to music on the ocean floor and watch the sound waves pulsing through the water and across the surface 
> 
> also, i'm assuming you'll clarify what parts coincided with your waking life experience 
> 
> ALSO! hey what happened to Selene? i haven't been seeing her in here much. i hope you didn't become estranged. or maybe i just haven't read those parts.



My man cygnus. There was a transition. We were underwater in his temple, then it suddenly became Nexus, The Nightclub at the Center of the Universe.

That is an awesome dream idea!  

All the conversations at the club happened to me a couple days later. It blew my mind.  Then, I played my didj (in waking life) the best I ever played. I became a complete beast. A Scottish friend of mine gave me the best compliment ever. "Yew played like a fockkin' Llegend."

Selene is very free spirited and strong-willed. She does whatever she wants to, and wanders in and out of my dreams as she desires. She often aids me in battle by becoming a portal. Sometimes, she merges with me to increase my power.

----------


## Baron Samedi

_Hello friends. I disappointingly just don't have enough time to update my DJ every day, and write all my dreams down. Dreams are very important to me. Dream is Life. Life is Dream.  

From now on, I will just write the most important segments after writing my notes. This is tough for me to do. I want to write the whole things down. I have a lot of new waking life ventures that I am foraying into.  

As I share dreams with more people, and we develop closer relationships, dreams are getting more and more personal. I am not posting a lot of those here.  They are just for me to read, and the people that I share that dream with.

Raven Knight and Man of Shred, you are both amazing dreamers, and I love sharing dreams with you. I have learned so much from you both, and I am going to learn more, I know. 

Even if I don't have time to update this as often as I'd like, and in the detail that I'd like, know this:

If you think it's me, it is, even if I am in a form you don't think I would be in. Majinaki saw me as a Dark Knight before I ever saw myself as such. He did not know it was a dream goal of mine to become a Dark Knight. I later saw myself as Dark Knight.  Everyone who has ever come to the Biodome, everyone who has ever tried; we are honored by you.

We are working on making it easier for you to get here by taking control of the wormholes between Gaia and Luna.  They don't want you to go. Fuck them. We will kick their asses. We also have some aces up our sleeves that the darkness cannot comprehend._

I opened my eyes. I was in bed. Hmm... Was I dreaming? I floated up out of my bed. Yes, yes, I was.  I saw a few Moon Orcs riding beetles in the sky, finishing off a couple Remote Viewers.  The Remote Viewers died and disappeared. The Moon Orcs turned to me on their beetles, nodded, then winked out of sight in a flash of light.  I was floating above my street. I looked around. What was I supposed to do?  Ah, yes, find my past and future love.
I was a lion-man. I changed into genie form for the first time. I was wearing turban, a vest, puffy pants, and curly toed shoes.  I had a light blue gem on my third eye.  I sat in lotus in the sky. I saw Ms. Sea sitting on a mountain peak. She looked like she was in the Rockies. I flew into the image floating near my head.
I was somewhere in the sky above a jagged young mountain range.  It was a cool sunny day. The sky was hazy with some cirrus clouds. I saw a woman with angel wings sitting on a peak with her back to me.  She was wearing a pearlescent robe with hints of blue and pink like an opal. A breeze played with her long dark brown hair. I could tell she was contemplating. She looked very peaceful. I flew around in front of her.
"Oh!" she said, then looked at me quizzically. I sat in lotus, and smiled. "Who are you?"
I made a cloud appear under me. "Uh, I am the genie of the lamp!" I said.
"What?" she giggled. I don't have a magic lamp. "Don't I know you?"
"Uh, what is your wish?" I asked.
"Show me your true form!" she said, and pointed at me.
I changed into my physical self involuntarily. I was naked. She started laughing. I covered my crotch. "Hey, I am grower not a show-er!" I said. She rolled over and laughed harder. I decided not to be embarrassed. "I know you!" she said. "Why did you come into my dream?" 
"For fun. Because I wanted to see you, because, I want to take you to the bottom of the sea, Ms. Sea." I changed back into genie lion-man form. 
She stood up, and unfurled her wings. The wind caught them, and she was lifted up, and soared in place like a gull.  She smiled and closed her eyes. She opened her eyes, and they changed from a dark brown to bright green, then one violet, and one gold, then back to brown. 
"Mm... Can we fly there?"
"Of course," I said. "Penguins, ducks, and rays all fly under water." 
"Okay! And I am going to be a mermaid!"
"You are a mermaid already, dear, and an angel."
"Really?" 
"Yes. You already know this."
"Aw, you're sweet. Let's go! But first," she lunged forward and wrapped her arms around my neck, "we kiss." She batted me on the nose. "But, you have to stop being a silly lion-man first!"
I changed into my physical self, but I was wearing the same clothes. I wrapped my arms around her waist, looked into her eyes.  I saw beauty, pain, kindness, agony, shame, and love. "Stop," she said gently. "Don't look too deeply into me. I can't bear it. Not right now."
"I'm sorry, I-"
"Let's just kiss," she said. 
I pulled her into me. Our noses touched, and hers was cold, and her lips were cool. I noticed her whole body was a little cold, so I focused on heating myself up to warm her. Her kiss felt so familiar. I felt light move between us and energy swirl. I felt angel wings burst out of my back. Our bodies glowed with an golden inner light which came out of our eyes and pores. I felt a surge of power rushing through me. "You are beautiful," I said. "Truly. Your soul is like amber, the golden gem of the ancient tree."
"Aw, you're sweet," she said, and kissed me again. "I didn't know you were an angel!" 
I laughed merrily. "Well, I have been to the Temple of the Angels, and they gave me this!" I summoned the caduceus. "See, this is you and me, the two snakes, male and female, climbing the tree of life, to eat its fruit, it's all of us." I spun the caduceus. She summoned a caduceus herself, and spun it. "Ah, yes. I see you have been there, too. Do you remember?"
"No, not in this lifetime," she said disappointedly. 
"Well, I will take you there again, then. But, first, we go into the sea!" I said.
"Yes, let's!" I took her hand, and changed back into lion-man form, and we flew into a wormhole. I saw a wormhole Wyrm trying to reform itself. I created some green magic to help it grow back together. The body parts moved closer, being pulled by the green magic. I was a winged lion, and Ms. Sea was riding on my back. She was wearing green and white again, with the butterfly leaves over her eyes, and birch branches growing out like antlers. "What is that?" she asked.
"Oh, a wormhole wyrm," I said. Astral parasites flew toward us. I roared, and pink energy formed around us, like a comet's aura, and the parasites bounced off.  We came out the other side and were flying above the ocean. I flew straight at it. "Oh my god! Can we breathe underwater?" she said.
"Of, course, my queen, this is a dream!" I said.
"Good, rhyme," she laughed.
"Any time!" I said.

We broke the surface and plunged into the sea.  We floated in the water about 30 feet below the surface. She was a mermaid with angel wings. I turned into a giant shrimp with angel wings. "What are you doing?" she said. 
"Oh, I wanted to feel what it was like to be a giant shrimp with wings!" She started laughing. I changed into a merman with angel wings. I turned and looked at her. She was bare-breasted. I stared at her chest.
"What?" she said. "I am a mermaid. Did you expect to see seashells?"
"I'd rather not," I said. She laughed. "Let's go to the bottom of the sea!" I said. 
"Okay!" she grabbed my hand, and we swam slowly down, at a gentle angle.
Schools of bluefin, then mahimahi, then some slivery fish swam past and around us. We came to a beautiful reef. There were all manner of colorful coral, pinks, green, white, orange in all shapes. The sunlight danced on the top of the reef. Little fish darted in and out of the coral, and rays and octopi moved over the surface of the reef.  I looked at Ms. Sea, and watched the sunlight play over her face. Her hair was floating in the water. She looked like a goddess incarnate. I stopped leading her.
"Hmm? Why are we stopping?" I turned to face her. We had gems on our foreheads. We closed our eyes. Energy cycled between the gems, little colorful glowing threads with tiny orbs in them. I opened my eyes. She smiled at me, and kissed me. I felt erotic light flash between us. "Mm... I like the way you feel," we said in unison telepathically. 

redacted

Rachael, bottom of the sea.
We are fish and dolphins, and merpeople

Hello Atlanteans! Crab

Healing Alicia, Raven calls me. "Let's kick his ass!"

The Orb.  
We go to see the The Orb of Prophecy.  What I see is very personal.

Brian tunneling like Bugs Bunny.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I see Megan on the Moon, my ex-wife.
"Hi. Uh... why did you come here?" I said.
"I saw pretty plants, and cute kitties.  Shiva said to come here, so we could talk."
"Do you know this is a dream, Meg?"
"Yeah."
"Are you going to remember this?"
"No, but my soul will, so let's just talk."
Shiva came up and sat in my lap. "Uh... okay."
"Well, you know we were lovers in past lives..."
"Yes."
"And we came together because we had unresolved issues."
"Yes."
"Well, we didn't resolve them. I want to."
"In the dream plane?"
"Yes."
"Why?"
"Well, as you know, I am her subconcious, her True Self, in a sense. I, as the deepest part of her soul, will remember and love you for it."
"Love me for it?"
"Yes. I still love you, in a way, of course, but I just can't tell you.  Everything is over."
"But, everything is not done."
"Yes, that's right."
"Listen, let's just do healing on each other. I know you can do it."
She gave me a big hug, and I felt healing energy flow between us. Our chakras opened up, and I saw we had weird blockages and parasites which flowed out of us. We kissed.
"Why did we do that?" I said.
"Probably because it felt natural," she said. 
"I am not in love with you any more," I said.
"I know. We will probably never kiss again. I think that was a goodbye kiss."
A tear ran down my cheek. 
"Ok, good. We never got to say goodbye," I said.
She wiped the tear from my eye, and I saw her crying also. She gave me another hug. "It's not a goodbye to our friendship. It's a goodbye to our love we shared," she whispered. "I will appear in your dreams to give you healing hugs, if you ever need them, your friend, Raven, or anyone else. I know how she feels... I get depressed sometimes, too. We are alike in a lot of ways.  This place is really pretty. I like it here."
"Feel free to come here as often as you want, Meg. We created this place for friendly dreamers to come and explore."
"Cool. I know. Shiva told me," she laughed.
"Where is she?" I asked. 
"Shiva!" Megan called. A cute tubby orange tabby ran up to us. She rubbed on us. I picked her up and hugged her. She started purring, and I kissed her forhead. "I love you!" I heard her say telepathically. "I miss you a lot!" Clover and Domino, our two other cats, ran out from behind some trees. I lied down on the grass, and cuddled with my cats as they crawled over me.

I go to see the God of the Forge
Angel at the Nexus we dance
Material Girl
The Dark Prince appears. He gets disappointed and leaves.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wednesday, December 16, 2009

I awoke into dreams. I heard someone softly chanting.  I felt a warm loving energy. I opened my third eye. Angel (Ms. Sea) was chanting with her eyes closed.  Her third eye was vertical, looking at me. She had two huge angel wings which were open. Her palms were pressed together, and she had prayer beads in her hands. Golden lemniscates were spiraling out of her heart chakra, and energy swirled around her. I opened my astral eyes. Angel was at the foot of my bed, smiling at me.  She looked exactly as she does in waking life, but her skin was pale and her hair was dark brown, almost black. She was wearing a long white dress, and She had been watching me sleep. "Hello my love," she said. I felt the benign presence of two spirit guardians like living statues in the near me. 
"Were you watching me sleep?"
"Yes," she said softly, as she walked to the side of my bed, and looked down at me.
"Why?"
"Because, you're beautiful," she whispered. She bent down and kissed me. "Even when you snore. And, hey, you don't taste like garlic! Good job!" Her appearance changed, I laughed, and pulled her down on to me. I felt her. At this point, the dream became multidimensional. She felt physcal and energetic simultaneously.  We exchanged energy.
"Oh, let's go to the Moon, and meet your friends. Do they know me? Do they remember me?" she asked. 
"I think so, we'll see."
We flew through the wall and into the sky. Some MIB looking remote viewers flew by as orcs on beetles chased them through the sky. I created a portal. We held hands, flew through, and landed on the moon. 
There was a strange monster, like a red crab version of Cthulu which was talking to MoSh outside the Biodome. It seemed like a private conversation. 
"What the fuck is that?" said Angel.
"Some red crab Cthulu thing," I said.
"Well, I know that, but-"
The god reached for us and grabbed us, then he looked at us intently. He gently set us down far away, and began talking to MoSh again. He was teaching him something, and giving him some type of important information. Angel and I walked into the Biodome. Raven bounced toward us. She seemed like she was in a good mood. Angel hugged her, and Raven blushed. "Hi!" said Angel. "I know you! Do you remember me?"
"Of course!" Raven laughed. "Nomad talks about you all the time."  They began talking excitedly. I saw Megan behind them. She was crouched down looking at a white rabbit, talking to it softly. Shiva, our cat was perched on her back. I walked to Megan. She sat down, and Shiva jumped in her lap. The bunny hopped to Megan. Shiva growled at it suspiciously. "Shiva, stop!" Megan said. The bunny hopped closer, and Megan pet it, cooing to it. I sat down across from Megan. I pet the rabbit also. Shiva jumped out of her lap, and curled up in mine. I pet her. "Aw, do you miss me?" I asked. 
"Of course!" I heard Shiva say telepathically. "Give me a kitty kiss," she said. I lifted her up to my face, and she touched her nose against mine. I kissed her, and gave her a hug. "Hey, stop it!" Shiva said, and jumped out of my arms. Then, she rubbed up against me. 
"I am glad you like it here, Megan," I said.
"The people here are nice. Hmm... It feels like home."
"Well, good." Shiva jumped back into Megan's lap. 
I caressed Megan's hair, and I kissed her on the forehead, and stood up. She grabbed my hand, and pulled me close to her. She whispered in my ear, "I still love you. But, as a friend, you know. I guess... we never really loved each other, not with true love. It's hard to admit. I mean, we hurt each other, and- well that doesn't matter anymore. I just wanted to let you know that I will always care about you." She kissed my cheek. I kissed her hand. She grabbed my hand, and said, "Pull me up!"
I pulled her up, and she gave me a big bear hug. "You can't go without me giving you a big hug!" she said. I let her go, and she smiled at me. Angel walked up. "Who's your friend?" she said. 
"Angel, this is Megan, my ex- uh... my friend."
Angel gave her a big hug, and Megan blushed. 

missing time

"Let me look at your palm," Angel said. She looked at Megan's palm. "Ah, young soul, an ancient sadness. You'll get it right this lifetime. You are on the right path. Thank you for visiting us this time. I am honored." Angel kissed her hand. Megan blushed again.
"It's not like I am a queen or anything!" Megan said. 
"Yes, you are. You are a queen," Angel said.

Healing MoSh, glowing gold. 
Flying in Future's Hope. 
On the mountain with Angel.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I made a merkabah crystal, and floated up out of bed, and zoomed to the Moon, and the wormhole was a transparent green grid. I landed in the Biodome, and the crystal broke and disappeared and I stepped out of it. I was golden like Sacrosanct, and my eyes were changing color. "Q?" Raven said. 
"No," I laughed. "It's me Nomad." I transformed into my Nomad self.
"Ah! A shapeshifter!"
"Of course that's what I am!" I said, changing into a Naga with lavendar wings, and a rainbow stripe down my side. Raven did also. She had rainbow wings, and a lavendar and purple thin stripe down her side, flowing with color as her wings were. Her eyes were two jewels of ever changing jewels. I saw light and heard music swirling out her in bright colors. We went into a trance.
"We are of the Naga tribe. We are Naguals. We see with six eyes, and sometimes more. Do not fuck with us. We are many!"
I felt us merge, then, separate, then merge again. Were Nagas of the wingless type, but with the torsos of humans, and the heads of snakes. We were both white with dark green backs.  We both had staffs in our hands, white wooden staffs, mine was a ram's head that changed to a pig's head, that changed to a wolf's head, that changed into a devil's head. Raven's was a goat head, a pig's head, a wolf's head, a peacock, a griffin, a red Eastern dragon, and then a man playing guitar. We multiplied ourselves, then had 360 vision, we were thousands of connected spheres all looking at each other. We changed back to 3rd person view. I heard "Divide" come out of Raven as she divided herself. I slammed mine on the ground, and a shockwave came out.
Raven lifted hers in the air, and I heard a sick solo on the electric. I wish I could play guitar now, because I can hear it so clearly in my head. Lightning came down, and charged her staff, and then she slammed it on the ground, and lightning came out of it.
I raised mine in the air, and I heard "Disturbed" come out of me. "Let The Bodies Hit the Floor." Fire came down from the sky, and charged my staff. I slammed it on the ground, and altered the dreamscape, making it lava. I was a lava lion-man, roaring with power and the scream of a thousand dinosaurs dying. 
Raven's flaming lightning drove into the earth, and she turned into Queen of Night. A chariot made of electrictity rose out of the earth. It was enwreathed in a purple and orange flame, and parts of the chariot were made of pure earth. She whipped at the horses, and laughed with the joy of power. She turned into a phoenix, and soared into spaces, screaming, "I am dre-e-e-e-e-aming!" spinning as she flew. Orange streaks came out of her, and she had rainbows sparkling off of her fiery feathers.
I turned into a pterodactyl, and spun into a blue sky at the same time, and said, "I am dre-e-e-e-eaming!" with her. I landed on a huge branch of a tree, like a log, that was growing next to a mesa. The branch acted as a bridge between the top of the mesa and the tree. Here is where I can remember entering a state of what I call Deep Dreaming. In this state you are acutely aware that you are dreaming, but you don't think about or consider the physical world. Everything slows down, and becomes vivid.

We became Western, then Eastern dragons. I grew caterpillar legs, and Raven had many short legs ending in hooves. I had caterpillar legs. We changed into giant centipedes,with the same legs, then snakes, centaurs, unicorns, goats, sheep, buffalo, manatee, and dolphins. winged humans.

Notes
A dream about winged humans
 with Rae in a tree house overlooking a jungle canopy.

Holy shit the party!

----------


## Baron Samedi

I opened my dream eyes and sat up in bed. There was a dark creature that looked like a dream demon's shadow standing at the foot of my bed with red eyes. I didn't feel an evil energy from him, though, but I was still a little freaked out.
"Who the fuck are you? What are you?"
"I am an oneiromancer myself, shaman. My name is Daygawn, God of Night."
"Are you real?" I asked.
"What the fuck kind of question is that? Real as that picture jasper sitting on your heart chakra. You know I am real. Are you real?"
"Well, uh... you know I can't prove that! I meant, are you a real god, or another dreamer or what?"
"Are you a god?" 
"Yes! I don't know. No. I just made it up. I'm just a dreamer, man. I can tell you are, too." He laughed.
"You have no idea. Don't you remember?" 
Daygawn put his huge hand around my skull. I had a flashback of a past life. We were two Mayan Jaguar Warriors in ancient times wearing jaguar skins, running through the rainforest at night. We came upon a group of about five of our enemies facing the other direction. We slammed stone clubs into the backs of two of them, killing them. The other three turned toward us, and as they did, two allies pounced at them from the trees, smashing the skulls of two more, and another ally leapt from the bushes at the last enemy slicing his throat with a stone dagger. We silently crept back into the jungle.
That night we sat in a circle around a small fire, drinking a pulpy sacred drug from a wooden bowl. We meditated or fell asleep, and our spirits floated up and swirled together. The five of us merged, becoming the Jaguar god.  We walked through the forest, a glowing golden ethereal, jaguar-man. We found the camp of our enemies. We entered their dreams, and made them have nightmares of men becoming jaguars, and ripping their throats out in the jungle.
"OH MY GOD!" I screamed madly. Daygawn released his hand.
"Who are you, and why are you here?"
"I am your ally. You have called me, and so now here I am. Don't you remember calling shamans to you, shaman? Now, quit acting like a fool! We have to leave, now."
I instantly trusted Daygawn. I felt his presence like a brother. I followed him through my wall. I noticed the battle between the Moon Orcs and the Remote Viewers near my house was over. I saw MoSh playing electric guitar in front of the Moon.  Lightning crackled over it. Black butterflies were flitting about him. "What are you doing?" he said.
"Going to battle."
"Ah! To battle," he said grimly. He threw his guitar over his shoulder and it became a great battleaxe. He laughed madly, like, "HUH HUH HUH HUH!" and his skin became a pale blue. His eyes had yellow smiley face pupils, red irises, and black eyeballs. He grinned, and his teeth were full of rows of sharp yellow teeth. He had black dreadlocks that snaked around his head. He was wearing black leathers like a biker. He lit up a cigarette, and then said, "Ah, fuck I am quitting this shit." He tossed it away. Smoke came from his nostrils, and I saw an orange flame in his pupils. Steam rose from his skin. His arms grew like Piccolo, and he swung the axe in a giant circle. He whistled, and a big dog like an Irish Wolfhound with red eyes ran through the sky, and ran under him. It grew to the size of a horse, and ornate red and silver armor appeared on its head and legs. The helmet had silver tusks on it. The dog became a cyborg, and was half dog-half motorcycle.
Mosh revved the creature, and it growled like thunder.
"OH MY GOD! THE SHADOW SELF OF MOSH!" I cried in terror and amazement. "Who are you? What is your name?" I asked.
"Let's cut the chit-chat, and go kick some ass!" he said. He pointed his axe in front of him, and the motorcycle-dog lurched forward. 
"Get on my back!" said Daygawn. I grabbed his traps, as we flew through the sky, and a comet aura formed around us. We went through a portal Daygawn made. In the wormhole, he said, "and now we merge!"
I merged with him, and felt a surge of power. I felt ancient and dark. "Where are we going?" I asked. 
"To the nest of the Queen of Night."
"What?" I asked.
We came through the other side. We were floating above a mountain at night. We were in the midst of a violent thunderstorm. Lightning flashed, turning the sky purple. Thunder boomed, rattling my ribcage. Rain poured from the heavens.

Notes: the brood of Raven
summoning ravens to attack the roc
lizards attack the eggs

We all become dragons We kick the ass of the roc

we merge into a three headed dragon. Daygawn rode upon our back

"to battle for your goddess!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 10 Dream

Healing Rachael
Healing Raven
Healing Wyrms
Spiders come into the wormhole
I am Sam. Rachel (my sister) is Frodo. I call upon Elbereth and Githoniel.

I was on the mountain in the Biodome with my sister Amber. She was a beautiful red dragon with a yellow belly.

*My sister the dragon*
 "I came back to this lifetime, to say sorry, to make amends for past sins," she said.
"What did you do?" I asked.
"I ate your children," she said softly.
"Were you a dragon?"
"Yes, and no. I was a dragon, and you were a human. Well, I was driven mad by an arrow poisoned with datura. It drove me mad. I thought your children were sheep, so I ate them."
"Who poisoned you?"
"Your brother, Spike!"
"Ah, the vampire!" I shook with fear.
"Yes, brother, he was your brother in that lifetime."
"Why did he do it?"
"You stole his wife. It was ______."
"Stole?"
"Well, that's how he perceived it. You were best friends. You were rich, and he was poor.  He couldn't afford to marry the woman he was in love with. He was a fisherman, but sharks and dolphins were fighting over a hunting ground. The dolphins won. In those days, there were billions of dolphins in the oceans. The dolphins ate all the fish, and the fisherman lost their livelihoods. This was right before he was going to ask her to marry him.  He saved his money to buy her a ring, and pay for the wedding, because she came from a poor family.  The mother's wedding dress which should have gone to her was burned in a fire, along with the entire house. Their family never recovered. The community tried to help, but, there had been a drought, so everyone was poor.
Anyway, Spike was going to buy a ranch, and herd cattle, because he saw what was coming ecologically. It happened instantly, and he didn't have enough money to buy the ranch. He was basically out of work overnight. In those days, dolphins were much more nomadic. They don't swim as far anymore, because certain noises from ships hurt their ears. It disorients their sonar, and it makes them angry. They can tune certain noises out mentally, but other noises really bother their brains. Anyway, so, the dolphins would swim in pods of thousands. They would swim in huge circles, creating a vortex of dolphins, trapping millions of fish in it. They would actually move through schools of fish, sucking them as they did it. They would blast the fish with sonar. The sonar would echo madly off the vortex. They used sound vortexes coming out of their melons to suck individual fish in. They would use the sound vortex to telepathically call the fish in, because fish have much simpler brains, so they would basically hypnotize them, give them an autosuggestion." Amber laughed.
"Like McDonald's advertising?"
"Yeah! But it was instant, or near instant death instead of a slow death."
"Yeah. It's kind of disgusting, once you think about it."
"But, now they have good salads at McDonald's. Dammit, Nathan, you are making me get off track! So, because the dolphins had this amazing hunting method, and there were huge pods of thousands in one pod, they would empty an area of fish. This had to be done in those days, because of the quadrillions of fish in the water. The fish would be so many, the would block the light, and all the phytoplankton, coral, and seaweed would die. The dolphins would swarm through the ocean, cleansing the reefs, so the plants and coral could come back. Then, the tiny fish population would feast in abundance. These were very long cycles, which the humans didn't understand."
"How long?" I asked.
"Seventy years."
"And, how long would it take for the dolphins to empty an area of most of the fish?"
"Something what we consider to be the size of the Great Barrier Reef, would take a few weeks."
"They did it over reefs? I thought they were open ocean?"
"There are all different kinds of dolphins. Well, there were."
"Many are extinct now, aren't they?" I asked.
"Yes," she said sadly.
"We killed them all. Well, many... it was a slaughter. There was a war."
"What?"
"Yes, our brothers, the sea dragons, against the dolphins."
"Really?"
"Well, their bones actually look like birds, but they were aquatic winged reptiles, like pterodactyls. There were also types that were more like great snakes, but they had armor like a pangolin.

"He poisoned me in France!"

Conversation with Daygawn

*Conversation with Angel*
Notes
On the Biodome Mountain. The sky looks amazing. the Biodome is expanding, all the way to the sky. 

***
"So, what do you think about me?" I asked.
You already know. "I like you," you said telepathically. "But, let's just be friends for now. I have a lot of healing to do. So do you. I see it when I look into your eyes, Nate."
"I know."
I then realized she was soul-related to two a woman I had a crush on, and a woman I was in love with by the way you said my name. The woman I was in love with is JeanRae here in my dream journal.
"We had sex last night," I said bluntly.
"I don't know what you're talking about," she said flatly.
"In dreams," I said.
"Either that wasn't me, or I forgot. Maybe in a dream or something."
"This is a dream."
"No it's not."
"Yes, it is."
"No, it's not Nate. Look at you, look at me, we look perfectly normal."
I noticed that we did. She was wearing the same outfit you wore the first night I met her. I was wearing what I am wearing right now as I type my dream journal.
"This is a dream," I said, turning into a silver dragon.
"No, it's not Nate. You are a good actor, though, sit down."
"Don't you realize I am a dragon?"
"Yes, little dragon, sit," she said patting the blanket. I sat down.
"So, do you want to hear my molecular theory?"
"Yes, but, ah, tell me in waking life. I am not sure if my sleeping mind can grasp all those left brain concepts right now, dear!"
"Well, okay, just try. Look.... the DNA..." She put her hand out, palm facing upward. A DNA hologram appeared in her hand.  She started speaking as if in a trance, it sounded like she was reciting a chant.
She pointed at the balls. 

"These are souls, molecules,
 atoms, planets, 
everything. 
These two swirls, 
are the snakes of the caducues, 
male and female, 
Adam and Lilith, 
you and I."

The DNA spun from its center, and the individual balls spun, then, the balls flared out, creating copies of themselves in all directions, and the whole image spun, and the DNA spun out from that.
"We were Adam and Lilith?" I asked.
"We were, in a way. We are of that lineage."
"Really? What happened there in the garden?"
"Adam and Lilith would eat freely from the tree of life, and freely from the tree of the knowledge-of-good-and-evil. This gave them immortal, multidimensional wisdom. They were experiments of the gods, which were aliens, of course. The tree of life had nanobots in the DNA, which replaced all the old DNA, and actually nanobot cell factories to give their bodies eternal life. Adam and Lilith were alien walk-ins. The alien gods made two blanks and two souls volunteered to walk-in. The souls forgot everything beforehand after walking in, the way people forget their dreams when they wake up, but it was part of the experiment. They wanted to see what would happen if humans lived forever in flesh form.
So, they put the blanks in the Garden of Eden, in a secret valley here on earth. It was something like your Biodome. What they did was tend to a place to make the balance of nature perfect, then inserted the two human blanks. 
Lilith eventually got bored, and tried to leave the Secret Valley.  The gods told her she was not allowed to leave. They said they knew what was best for her, and that was to stay in the Secret Valley. They told her that she had agreed to do this. She said that she didn't care. The angels blocked her path, saying that they didn't want her to know evil. She said they were being evil by trapping her there. They told her that the secret valley was engineered as an oasis of pure good, and to keep it that way, nothing could go in our out. So, she killed two of her own children. Adam was stricken with grief. The angels cast her out of the garden. She had her freedom, but at the cost of her own children. She realized that she was an immortal goddess, and that souls are immortal, so she didn't feel too guilty, at first. She kept the secret in her heart, as she wandered the lands outside of Eden. Eventually it drove her mad. Knowing she could never die of old age or sickness, she stabbed herself in the heart the way she killed her children. She has since made peace with her children's souls and herself.
"The gods made another blank, Eve, because Adam was lonely and stricken with grief. Yah made Adam promise not to eat the fruit of the knowledge-of-good-and-evil, because the gods did not want Eve to know about the Outer Lands, or her soul's journey previous to walking in, which is what the nanomachines would do. They basically increased your memory power, and psychic senses."
"The Naga King crept through the Garden through a wormhole he made to Hollow Earth as a small snake. He ate from the tree of life, storing the seeds in his stomach to take back and regurgitate. He also ate from the other tree. He then understood what the alien gods did. It angered him that they were keeping Eve prisoner without her knowledge. He spoke to her alone, and told her the truth. He told he the only way she could find out if he was lying or not, would be to try it herself. She did, and had a vision, and saw everything. Still Adam was pretending that he never ate it. She gave it to him, thinking he would have a vision also, but, he only did the first time, and after that, his awareness simply increased. Adam realized she was going to be kicked out of the garden. He got angry at the gods, and ate the fruit also. Eve didn't understand why Adam did not have a vision. Yah was watching to see what Adam would do. He got angry, and tossed them both out of the garden, and then he fought with the Naga King.
"Who is Jah?"
"One of the alien gods. He is Chaos and Order, and does not believe in good or evil. He just likes to experiment with power. He is a god of Power and Creation. He likes to make things to see what will happen. He is immensely powerful and unpredictable. He ripped the wings off of the Naga King, and dragging him by the neck, flew to the entrance to Hollow Earth at the South pole, and tossed him in.  The Naga King was angry, and humiliated. He decided to foil Jah's plans. Whenever Jah would try to help his people, the ancient Israelites, the Naga King would harm them. Whenever Jah would harm them, then the Naga King would help them."
"Wow, that is amazing."
"People think I'm stupid."
"It's because you're hot."
"I'm not hot."
"Yeah you are."
"Please don't call me that."
"Sorry. Okay, you are gorgeous, a perfect ten."
"No. Shut up."
"You are just saying that, because you want to fuck me."
I noticed she looked exactly the way you did the first night I met her.
"No, I am saying that, because in my personal subjective opinion, you are a perfect 10, and I always wanted to be with a woman that looked exactly like you.  And, yes, I do want to fuck you, because we did it last night, but you can't remember, and I can't make you remember by telling me. That's fine," I sighed. "I guess you are acting more like how you act when you're awake. This must be a REM dream for you or something like that. It's really weird."
"You're really weird," she laughed.
"I don't like to be called that, actually, thanks."
"Shit, well, sorry man," she said coarsely. "I just mean, weird, like the weird sisters. You're like this powerful warlock, you have all these powers, you don't know what you're doing, and you're freaking me out. So, just stop telling me your goddamned dreams!" She got up, and paced back and forth angrily. "It's really freaking me the fuck out!"
"I am sorry," I started crying. "This is exactly what happened the last time."
"You disgust me, a man, crying."
"She was so much like you, but you are better. She broke my heart."
"Oh, my god, I am sorry. I don't know why I said that. What the hell is wrong with me?"
"It's okay," I said. "I understand. In dreams we always say the first thing that comes to our head. We don't really have filters. I think you really just don't understand that she literally is your twinner. I didn't believe in that, until I met you. That was on Friday. On Monday, I met a man who is a twinner of a man that J. R. R. Tolkien himself gave the One Ring to."
I noticed she looked exactly the way you did when I first met her.
"I always wanted to fall in love with a woman that looked exactly like you."
"Exactly like me?"
"Yes, exactly."
"So, you were pretty attracted to me when you first met me?"
"Hell, yeah. So, you don't remember the sex, huh?" I asked.
"No."
"Well, I think you were in a deeper dream state. I think that was a non-rem dream. In those dreams we are more powerful, and act more on pure instinct."
"It's okay to be our animal selves," I said, and purred loudly as I laid my head in your lap. You stroked my hair. "Are you going to grow this long?" you asked.
"I already told you, remember?"
"Oh, yeah!" you laughed, and traced the line of my face with your fingertips. I playfully bit your hand. "Hey, stop it! Bad kitty!" you said. I sat up, then pushed you down on the grass. "What are you doing?" you growled. I smiled and licked your face. You spun me around, so you were on top. "I am pretty strong, you know."
"I like that about you," I said. She lightly kissed my eyebrow, then my nose, and my lips, then she lied down my chest, and cuddled with me. 
"Why are some women such bitches to me for no reason?"
"Women are jealous because of your beauty."
"Really?" she asked. I just laughed.
"Do you want me to send you this dream in case you don't remember?" I asked.
"Yes."
"Why?"
"Because I am trying to fuse with my concious. I love her, and want to be one with her. You are one with your concious. That's beautiful. That's hard to do," she said.
"Well, I guess it doesn't do much for me. I still, ah..."
"You still are making excuses why you shouldn't receive, or don't deserve goodness and love in love, especially wealth."
"Ah, really?"
"Yeah, so do I, but I feel like I deserve a little more, so I have more," she said.
"You know, I always like Italian girls? Not too many in the places I have lived, though."
"Ugh, I hate my nose," she said.
"I like it," I said, and kissed her nose.

Notes
She looked into the water, and saw many animal forms.

----------


## Man of Shred

hey man. it sucks you can't get all your dreams up. But thanks for helping me in my inner world the other night. After the healing (i don't remember the healing). We cleared out the rest of the dark energy with special flamethrowers. it was kick ass.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Saturday, December 12, 2009

DJ NOTES

The Forge Rachael visits me
Valentino is a white tiger
I make armor for him

Mosh's Inner world

Hiryu Shoten Ha

Timelyst Knight Lotus Ride Madness

lady Datura in the Biodome

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 18, 2009

I opened my astral eyes. Angel was on the right side of my bed. She was leaning on a staff. There was a large shadowy creature at the foot of my bed. 
"Who the fuck is that?" Angel said.
"Daygawn?" I said. The creature chuffed and rumbled.  My eyes came into focus. it was a large man with the head of an elephant, and red glowing eyes. "Ah, it is Ganesh!"
"Everything begins with Ganesh!" he said.
"Oh my god! It is Ganesh himself!" said Angel. Ganesh chortled, and grew in size. He became a large god with an elephant head, wearing all kinds of jewelry.  His trunk waved back and forth. I could still see his shadowy self.  "Hop on my back!" he said. He got down on all fours, then he used his trunk to lift us on to his back. He charged into the sky. I felt myself merge with him. "I break through barriers!" he said. We slammed through strange astral walls between earth and moon, that I had apparently previously phased through. I felt Angel holding on to my leather picture jasper necklace like it was reins. I trumpeted loudly and rumbled like thunder. I felt power surge through me. I felt like my bones were tree trunks. I punched through the last barrier. There was a strange creature chanting on the other side. It was a remote viewer. He was praying to some dark lord. I saw strange glowing white dark cosmic energy flowing into his crown chakra, and out of his root chakra toward other remote viewers. I grabbed him in my hand. He was tiny compared to me. He began squirming around.  I held him close to my eye. 
"Oh, my god, don't hurt him, Nate!" Angel said.
"He's a fucking Templar," I said.
"What?" she asked. I telepathically flashed before her eyes the Crusades, the Templars, the secret societies of the world, the goddamn government remote viewers, and everything these fuckers have done to us so far. She gasped. 
I squeezed the remote viewer. "I didn't know you people engaged in the Dark Arts, you sick fuck!" I said.  I pummeled him with my other fist, slamming him into my palm. He blacked out, for a second, then opened his eyes.
"Servant of Nevergawn," Ganesh boomed, "BEGONE!" We wound up like a baseball pitcher, and tossed him into a Selene portal. Sorna zipped it up. Selene flew down, and kissed my cheek, then smiled and waved at Angel, and disappeared.
"Oh my god, who was that woman?" said Angel.
"Oh, she's a version, or aspect of you, my little dove," I chuckled. I created a portal with my trunk and we went through. I summoned The Beast, my sentient didjeridoo/club in the wormhole, and smacked imps back down into the sides of the wormhole, as they poppped up. 
"It's like Wak-a-Mole," Angel laughed. The wormhole Wyrm, a strange dragon with the skin of a human, and hairy, was breathing a strange fire which became like glue, sealing the holes. A bunch of imps flew on the the wyrm, and gnawed at him. He did some type of sphere attack, and the imps flew off of him. The imps came back. I held the wyrm with my trunk, and pulled the imps off of him with my hands. Then, imps flew on to all of us. I let go of the wyrm. We all bursted sphere attacks. Angel stood between us, and began chanting. She told us to stand on either side of her, then run in a figure-8, a lemniscate. As we ran in this shape, a glowing white, then gold, then ever changing color leminscate formed like a tube we were running in. 
She said,
"Nam Myoho Renge Kyo, 
Nam Myho Renge Kyo.
I am the zero point, 
the center of infinity,
darkness and light,
I straddle the world between worlds,
I am Dusk, and I am Dawn,
We thereby banish the servants of Nevergawn!"
She put her arms out at her sides, and spread two great wings, white in front, black in back. Day energy flowed out her left hand, and night energy out of her right. She spun in a circle, and there was an explosion of white light which vaporized all the imps. Flowers, grass, trees, and shrubs grew on the sides of the wormhole. Angel collapsed, and the lemniscate faded. There was a small glowing white orb, the sun of the wormhole, floating in the center. I picked Angel up and kissed her forehead.
"That is the moon, the sun, the stars of this wormhole," she said. 
"Thank you, my brother and sister," said the wyrm. His eyes glowed red, and so did a red gem on his third eye. Red energy flowed around us, protecting us. I walked to the other end of the wormhole, and landed on the Moon. I stood in front of the Biodome gate. The AI scanned us. 
"Juargawn, enter, Queen of Twilight, enter," she said. We stepped through the gate. Raven ran up to us. "Oh, is she okay? What happened?"
"We got into a battle on the way here, in the wormhole," I said. "But, she's fine, she just needs to rest. She's a badass."
"Who is that? Who is that entity you merged with, Nomad?"
"Ganesh!" I rumbled.
"Ah, the elephant god himself?" Raven asked. I chuckled like thunder. I walked to the Biodome Healing Glen, and laid Angel down in the grass, as it grew thick and a little taller to lift her off of the ground. She looked sleepy. "Come and lie down with me, Nate," Angel said. "No, I'm fine, I have stuff to do... I have to fight-"
"No," Raven said. "Nomad, you're sick. Just rest." Raven gently pushed me, and I fell over in the grass, exhausted. I felt Ganesh separate out of me. He blessed Angel and I with his trunk, and faded away. I closed my eyes. I felt the presence of Basara, MoSh, Pixy, and Selene also. Basara and MoSh were playing acoustic guitar, and Raven was playing her ocarina. I felt green earth energy flow out of Pixy, and soft moonlight flow out of Selene into us. The song peaked and ended. I felt peaceful, and exhausted. Angel snuggled up next to me.
"You just rest, Nomad," I heard Raven say sweetly. "We'll be fine."
I created a clone of myself, a mutant elephant-man in a blue and silver space suit, wielding The Beast, and ordered him to fight with Raven. Raven looked at my clone strangely. 
"Oh, I forgot. You said you were going to do this," she said.
"I am going to sleep now, and dream-control him from my dream," I said sleepily.
"Ok, bye!" Raven said, creating a portal.
I teleported Angel and I to my bedroom in my Living House, the great banyan tree at the base of the Biodome. She snuggled up to me beneath red satin sheets. I noticed everything was growing over everything more intensely. Strange tiny creatures ran over the branches and root/trunks of the tree. I pulled Angel to me, and fell asleep. 
I dreamt I was running up purple stairs, an elephant-man, wielding a great club, smashing things as I ran. Raven was giving me orders. I felt wild, free, and ghostlike. I saw MoSh. He asked her what she was doing. She told him that I was a copy, and didn't have much of a brain right now. He asked if I was a golem, or a puppet or something. She said I was a clone of the real Nomad. I shrugged my shoulders, and grinned. MoSh looked up at me strangely.
I dreamt we were in Ong King. Raven and MoSh were doing a strange Hiryu Shoten Ha, creating a red and blue vortex, but not against each other. There was a creepy demon embedded in the floor. It got sucked out, and flew through the air. Pixy appeared and made plants grow left in the hole by the dream demon. Angelina appeared and made animals appear. She looked at me strangely. Raven said, "he's a clone." I shrugged and smiled. I saw Angelina trace a silver cord with her eyes from the center of the brain of my clone to my dream body sleeping in my Living House. My clone disappeared as Angelina appeared in my room. I opened my eyes. I saw a beautiful woman in green and white, wielding a white staff, with two animals guarding her, one looked like a wolverine, and the other was a small shapeshifting bear.
"I miss you, Nomad," she said sadly. She crawled into bed. "Can we all snuggle?" she said, snuggling up against me. 
"But, of course, my love," I told her telepathically. I fell back to sleep.
I dreamt I tumbled out of a portal. I was one of five people. "Ah, there you are!" said Raven. "Wait- are you Nomad's clone?" I shrugged.
"Oh, whatever clone, stand over there," she said. We stood in a pentagon, with some kid lying in bed in the center. There was a nasty little dream demon hunched over him. 
"Sleep now, child," the creature said. "Dream... dream... and I will eat your energy."
"The stupid piece of shit doesn't even know we're here," Raven said telepathically. We all began chanting, and we formed a pentacle. The pentagon in the center got smaller and smaller. It squeezed the demon, and cut it in half. It shrieked in pain and anger, and disappeared. I heard a sound like roaring thunder. We stepped outside. There was a group of demons, archdemons, lesser demons, and imps all around us. I changed into Pan. I lifted the Conch of Pan to my lips, then I grinned. I put it away, then, I summoned the Pipes of Pan, and played a high pitched whiny tune. The demons covered their ears, and their skulls vibrated. "That song sucks!" Raven said. "It's so annoying!"
I laughed madly. MoSh swung his guitar over his shoulder, and it became an axe. He transformed into a big biker with pale green skin. "I AM ROARGA'AN, SON OF GAWN!" he roared, and it sounded like a thousand thunders roaring like a lion.  Raven transformed into Queen of Night, and began multiplying herself. Selene blasted the enemies in the face with moonlight, blinding them. Pixy was shooting thorny poison vines from her hands, and tossing them into portals, which Sorna was sealing. Batman swooped down from the sky, and around the archdemons, binding them with cables. Some giant I have never seen before was slamming the creatures into the ground with a club.
The giant looked at me. "Thanks for healing me of those dream demons," he said telepathically. "I am no longer a nightstalker," he said. "JeanRae is safe."
"Oh my god, The Ogre!" I said to myself. 
I played the pipes, and danced madly through the battle. The imps began screaming and running in circles, biting the ankles of the other demons. The lesser demons scratched and clawed at the others. The archdemons summoned grass skirts and coconut bras, and began dancing. I laughed into the pipes, and played more frantically, dancing upon my goat legs. I kicked over the archdemons which were bound. Angels flew down, and alighted, standing in a circle around us. The battle ended. The Ogre smashed the remaining archdemons into the ground. Raven's Q appeared, and created a bunch of toilet vortexes sucking them all down. We laughed. 
Gawn appeared, a great devil-man, Pan himself. He walked to Basara. Basara was some giant lizard creature, covered with small lizard heads and all kinds of eyes. It freaked me out. Gawn and Basara embraced, and Gawn clapped him on the back. 
"Ah, Lord of Music and Light," said Gawn. "How goes the Battle for the Moon?" he said.
"Well, my brother," he said. "Very well," he smiled at Raven. Raven blushed. We stood in a line.
He scanned us, looking at us scrutinizingly, yet approvingly. "You are my children, in whom I am well pleased," he said. He told us each something individual telepathically, all at the same time. To me he said, "You are doing well as an aspect of me, son, but, work on your hooves." I looked down and saw I was wearing skate shoes. I grinned sheepishly, and changed them to goat hooves.
"Haha! I just made you have shoes. It's just a joke, dummy," he chuckled.
The angels flew straight up into the sky, and Gawn flew off at an angle, to the Planet of the Dream Warriors, I guessed.
I laid down on the ground, tired.
"What are you doing, you weird sleepy clone?" said Raven.
"Oh, I am just tired," I said.
"You are just a clone, silly," she said.
"Oh, right!"
"Let's go kick that ghost's ass!" she said.

Here the dream diverged.

DJ NOTES

we are ghostbusters

absorbing the ghost into a white glowing orb...

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Majinaki Dream*

I was sitting in the center of a hedge labyrinth, in my inner world, a minotaur with red glowing eyes at a table.  By my side were two stone guardians, that looked like grey cheetahs.  Sacrosanct appeared. "What are you doing Nomad?" he said.
"I am ushering people to my inner world, and we will have DELICIOUS TEA!" I growled.
"Maybe you look too scary," Sancrosanct said, and snapped his fingers. He changed me into the King of Hearts. I was a big silly yet scary king. The cheetahs changed into jokers. "Now, you can practice your 'secret' card magic," Sacrosanct said.
"Uh, can I post it in my DJ?" I asked.
"Sure, go ahead. It had to be secret for awhile, because at the time it was your most powerful magic, and we didn't want Tooth to read up on it and be able to counteract it. Now you and your friends are strong enough so your enemies can't counteract shit," he laughed.
"Oh, okay," I laughed. I summoned a pack of cards. I telepathically made the cards fly out and become DC's.  I clapped my hands, and said, "bring me a player!"
The March Hare and the Mad Hatter appeared, dragging the Dormouse, but he was a big Dormouse. "We have discovered an Invader!" the March Hare and Mad Hatter announced. 
"Oh, let him go, he's my Guest, you see." 
"Oh," they grinned sheepishly, and disappeared. 
"Have a seat," I said to the Dormouse. He didn't look sleepy, but was wide-eyed, looking around. I decided to fuck with him.
"Are you drunk on my tea?" I said.
"Am I sunk in my seat? What?" he asked.
"Oh, just sit down, and have some unbirthday, tea, you!"
I looked at him scrutinizingly. He looked familiar... "Hmm.... Majinaki?" I said in my head. I decided to fuck with him some more. I clapped my hands. "TEA TEA TEA! Tea, for my giant Dormouse guest and I!" I ordered. Some cards appeared and poured us tea. I sipped my tea. Everything increased in clarity. I noticed the individual hairs of his fur.  He blinked in the sunlight. "Ah, it's Lucidi-Tea. Why don't you have some?" I said. The Dormouse just looked around, shocked. "Oh, well," I sighed. "And, now, we play!"
I summoned another deck of cards, and shuffled it telepathically. "Okay," I said, "the game is hearts, but it's rigged. I am going to win. Get it?"
"Uh..." the Dormouse said.
"Anyway, what you do is collect packs. You try to get low points, get it? No hearts at all. And you definitely don't want the Queen of Spades, she's a bitch!" The Queen of Spades appeared behind me, and hit me over the head with a shovel. "OW!" I rubbed my head. Majinaki giggled, then I shot him a dirty looked. He stopped laughing.
"Anywaaaaaayz... You either want almost no points, or no points, or you can SHOOT FOR THE MOON!" 
"What's that?" Majinaki said.
"Weeeell, you have to get all the hearts, and the Queen of Spades, then you give everyone else all the points! Get it?"
"No, it's kind of confusing."
"Oh, just shoot for the moon. I am going to win anyway. I am just trying to show you how to do magic. This isn't a fair game."
"Uh... okay," Majinaki said.
I used my previous deck to summon a couple of DC's to play with us, so we had four players. 
"Now, the other players, see, they are DC's. They are going to give me all their hearts, because I'm cheating."
"Uh... what? uh... okay," Maji said.
I giggled, and telepathically dealt all the cards out. I made sure Maji had no hearts. I won all the packs, and got all the hearts, and the queen of spades. "Now, I have zero points, and you have 26," I said. "I shot for the Moon, and I did it. Now you try."
"Um, I don't cheat... I mean, this is all very confusing, Mister King of Hearts."
"No, I'm, just Nomad, see?" I changed into Nomad form. He changed into Pikachu. I laughed. "Don't you remember me?" I changed into a dark knight. Maji recoiled in fear. "Aw, it's just me!" I said. "Don't be afraid. You're in my inner world. I'm just being silly. Let's go to the Moon, buddy!" I said, changing into my physical self. He changed into a teenage boy with shaggy brown hair, and big brown eyes and had light freckles.  He chewed on a pen thoughtfully, and wrote something on his right hand. He scratched his head, then disappeared.
"Aw! He woke up!" I said.
Angelina appeared, and stroked my hair. "You'll see him again, soon!" she said, and kissed my cheek. "I put a little tracer on him, so you can find him again. It's a little rabbit bug. A kind of beetle that looks like a white rabbit. When the beetle grows up, it will change into a white rabbit, and Maji can follow it here."
I changed into Peter Pan, and grabbed my feet. "Oh, goody!" I said. Pixy appeared, and kissed my cheek. "Oh, you are so silly, Peter!" she said.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*RAMIBE dream*

I was in a drainpipe with my cousin Bobby, Rythmic Saberwolf, and my friend Miro. Their were side tunnels that were lit up. "Dude, are the Ninja Turtles down here? That would be kick ass!" Bobby said.  "Hm... maybe," I said. Just then the Ninja Turtles and Splinter ran down a side hall being chased by Shredder and a small army of Mousers. "Cool!" he said. 
"I think you summoned them. I think they are a bunch of DC's."
"This is fucking cool, Nate," said Miro. "This is like, uh, you know, a DMT trip, but, it's longer, and not so intense." Then, Miro mumbled something in Czech.
"OH MY GOD! DMT! YOU HAVE TO GIVE ME SOME! HOW MUCH?" my cousin said, and a grabbed a fistfull of cash out of his pocket.
"You are on DMT right now, man!" Miro laughed.
"Oh, shit! You're right!" Bobby smacked his forehead.
"And you just summoned all that cash. This is a dream, man. That shit ain't real!" I laughed.
"Oh, you're right!" Bobby said. "Well, might as well use one of these hundreds for a blunt wrap... I have some shit around here... ah, there it is." He pulled out a bag of weed. The bill floated in the air. Miro grinned at me. He had painted his face with a large star, and there was a small crescent moon on his forehead.  Bobby broke up the weed, and rolled a blunt. "This is top-notch, Grade A, legal medical Denver weed, man! It's called Orange Urkel. It has a spicy, yet flamboyant scent!" 
"Shut the fuck up, and light that bitch," I said.
"Okay, geez!" Bobby laughed. He flicked his thumb, and it caught on fire. He puffed on the blunt. "Puff puff pass," I said. He passed it to me, but still had one in his hand. He did the same with Miro. Miro grinned at me and bounced his eyebrows like Groucho Marx, and puffed on it like a cigar. 
"Inhale that shit, man!" I said.
"Oh, it doesn't matter. This will burn forever," he said.
"Oh, so, what should we do, now that we know we are dreaming?" Bobby said. 
"Uh, let's be ghostbusters, but with fuckin' flamethrowers!" I said. I turned into a Ghostbuster with a flamethrower on my back. "Cool!" they said. I made flamethrowers appear on their backs. We fired our flamethrowers. I shot mine at Bobby.
"You asshole!" He fired back at me. 
"It doesn't burn, it's a dream," I laughed.
"Okay, do me!" said Miro. I shot him with my flamethrower. He giggled like it tickled him.  I noticed there were little astral parasites like roaches crawling around.
"Let's cleanse this place of these lil' bitches!" I said.
"Fuck yeah!" said Bobby. We smoked and burned all the astral parasites in the drainpipe.
"Holy shit! I think we're in a wormhole!" I said.
"Uh, what the fuck are you talking about?" said Bobby.
Just then a group of people ran down the drainpipe, and Miro shouted at them. "Hey, get the fuck out our dream, you fuckers!" They got scared and ran down a side tunnel.
"It's cool, man," I laughed. "This is a wormhole, a bridge between worlds, a lot of people go through here."
"Oh, interesting. I didn't know. Sorry," Miro chuckled.
"That was pretty funny, though. You can be scary man."
"Mm... maybe if I am pissed. Anyway, let's play music!" said Miro. He summoned a guitar. I told Bobby to go to one end of the drainpipe, and I went to the other. Bobby and I both played didjeridoo, and jammed with Miro. It sounded like melodic electronic thunder. The wormhole vibrated and all these astral parasites fell off the walls and died.
"Fuck yeah!" I said into the didjeridoo. I stopped playing.
"Dreaming with you guys is awesome!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

Drunk with MoSh dream

I was bartending at the Space Bar. It was pretty dead. There was that weird pink alien that always hangs out there. He glanced at me lazily, and mumbled something to a friend of his that looked like Greedo. I looked at the tap. I poured myself a beer. I drank it in one gulp.
"Hmm... what happens if I get drunk in a dream?" I wondered.  I lined up a bunch of shot glasses, and poured all kinds of liquor into the shot glasses: Baileys, rum, whiskey, vodka...
"Irish car bomb, Jamaican car bomb, American car bomb, Russian car bomb!" I said. I poured a bunch of glasses of Guiness, the right way. "Aw, my precious Guinessesesezz... thou art lovely. A beer above all else, dark, smooth, and warm as sin." I dropped a shot glass in a beer, and chugged it, then another, then another. I drank them all. I felt drunk, but not sick. I hiccupped, and puked. My vomit disappeared before it hit the ground. I laughed. "Fucking Massachusetts. Fucking Cape Cod. Fucking winter. Goddamn, this place sucks so much ass in the winter. I hate it. Might as well get drunk!" I said to no one in particular. 
I put my mouth under the tap, and pulled. I guzzled some Guiness. The Green Fairy appeared. "Now, that's not very nice to the Guinness," he said.
"Fukk yew, ya little Absinthe Wormwood fairy fukk!" Wormwood humphed, and disappeared.
"Now, tew fine mah frenz and, uh... drinks, on th' howz..." I mumbled.
I stumbled out of the bar. "MoSh! Oh, MoShy, boy!" I yelled.  I was in a suburb by my old house, MoSh's dream house. He was walking down the street. He lit up a cigarette.
"Damn, I haven't seen you for awhile. You going to update your DJ?"
"I can't not enough time... Shit, sorry man... I met this chick... ah..."
"Yeah, you told me."
"Oh, my god, dude, she's a dreamer, like us! Maybe she'll join the the team!"
"Cool," MoSh said. "Looking forward to meeting her."
"Give me one a those fagz..." I mumbled.
"You calling me a fag, Nomad?"
"No, man, thatsh what they call it in Ehnglish... Angland, you know... fuck, I need a smoke!"
MoSh handed me a cigarette. I lit up. "Ah! Jreeem shigarrettss... No, nicotine, no tobacco..."
"No shit!" MoSh laughed. "Have you seen Asuka?"
"Man, that chick iz prolly everwhere.. I bet she's a chree or a rock or sumthin', watching us. Asuka!" I called out. MoSh clapped his hand over my mouth.
"Dude, that's kinda rude!" he said.
"Why?" I asked.
"Oh, well, I mean, she's trying to teach us to see the difference between DC's and real people, and other illusion. We'll never learn that way, man."
"Oh, I get it... Uh, not really... prolly coz I am drunk. Lezz get another drink! On me! It's my bar anyway. Lawl."
"Did you just say, 'lawl'?" 
"Yes. Anyway," I said, throwing my arm around MoSh. "You an Raven, I love you guys... We are the best dreaming crew ever! We kick ass!" I laughed uproariously. "Let's get a drink. Where's Raven?"
"Oh, she doesn't like to drink man. You know that."
"Oh? Shit... I am drunk... dream bombs..."
"What the fuck are you talking about?"
"I made all kinds of car bomb, drinks... I should make a Canadian Car Bomb. I'll make a shot of Vancouver Green Dragon, and dump that shit into Guiness!" I laughed. "Ah, here we are!"
We stepped into the Space Bar. I got behind the counter and began mixing drinks. There was no one around. "What the fuck am I doing? Want a beer?" I asked MoSh.
"Uh, sure." I poured him some beers, and I kept tipping them over. Nothing spilled out.
"What the fuck?" I said. "Look at that shit."
MoSh was engrossed watching something on the TV. It was a Patriots game.
"Fuck the Pats!" I said. "Fuck the Red Sox, fuck Massachusetts, fuck Cape Cod, fuck Boston, fuck New England, fuck my ex-wife, and especially, FUCK MAINE. I hope the Pats die a horrible death. I never liked football anyway. I don't watch sports. I play sports. Fucking fatass New Englanders living vicariously through spectators sports holed up like hibernating trolls all winter never really living their lives."
"Dude?" said MoSh. "What are you rambling on about?"
"Oh, shut the fahk up, you maddafahka, whea the fahk ah my cah keys? Fahk. Whea did I pahk? Oh, fahk!"
"Dude, stop talking like an asshole."
"I'm a fahking Masshole, get dis shit straight!"
MoSh looked annoyed. "You drunk fucker."
"Oh, sorry man, I was just pretending to me from here."
"Here? Where is that?"
"Fahkin, Mass, man. This piece of shit state."
"Oh, weird! I thought we were in Didsbury. At least, in my persective it is."
"Hmm..." I said. I poured a lager, and ate the glass as I drank the beer. It tasted like rock candy. Some douchebag that looked like a cowboy all in black came in. He seemed to think he was hot shit. MoSh kicked him in the chest, and he fell backwards out of the bar. I laughed. "Hey, you want to be my bouncer?"
"No way, man. Fuck that." MoSh said.

----------


## Majinaki

> Drunk with MoSh dream
> 
> 
> MoSh was engrossed watching something on the TV. It was a Patriots game.
> "Fuck the Pats!" I said. "Fuck the Red Sox, fuck Massachusetts, fuck Cape Cod, fuck Boston, fuck New England, fuck my ex-wife, and especially, FUCK MAINE. I hope the Pats die a horrible death. I never liked football anyway. I don't watch sports. I play sports. Fucking fatass New Englanders living vicariously through spectators sports holed up like hibernating trolls all winter never really living their lives."
> "Dude?" said MoSh. "What are you rambling on about?"
> "Oh, shut the fahk up, you maddafahka, whea the fahk ah my cah keys? Fahk. Whea did I pahk? Oh, fahk!"
> "Dude, stop talking like an asshole."
> "I'm a fahking Masshole, get dis shit straight!"
> MoSh looked annoyed. "You drunk fucker."



Nice rant, rants arent bad, thier just longer

----------


## ebullere

How do you remember all the dialogue?

----------


## Majinaki

I dont think theres really a "how" (not to sound bad), i've just started to try lucid dreaming and i have quite a few regular dreams where i remember word for word everything thats said, it may just be a "type" of person that is able to remember dialouge well, but as far as i know (wich is limited), some people dont put any effort into remembering dialogue.

----------


## Loaf

> How do you remember all the dialogue?



I was talking about WakingNomads DJ last night to some people. What I find intersting is how WakingNomad manages to right in detail everything in his dream. Seems to good to be true.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> How do you remember all the dialogue?



Well... there is a lot I don't talk about on DV... secrets. Not that I don't want to share. I just don't want to cast my pearls before swine. The riddles written in stone are in plain VIEW.

----------


## Loaf

> Well... there is a lot I don't talk about on DV... secrets. Not that I don't want to share. I just don't want to cast my pearls before swine. The riddles written in stone are in plain VIEW.



I think what he is asking is how is it that almost every member on DV has trouble remembering something in a dream, even if its just minor like something someone says or what color someones jacket was, where it appears you manage to recall everything in perfect detail, and there is a lot of it. 
Are you sure you aren't sensationalizing it, even just a bit so it looks more fancy to read?

----------


## Baron Samedi

I rolled over in bed and fell out on to the floor. I stood up. I saw myself sleeping. "Oh, right, this means I am dreaming. Fuck yeah." 

Daygawn and Ganesh were looking at me.  I saw an archdemon standing behind them. They all were dark and shadowy with red glowing eyes. I looked down at Angel.  Daygawn said, "Sea needs to rest."  I nodded my head.  I was standing on some winter wasteland.  It was cold and dry. There were black dormant trees all about. The ground was cracked into pentagons.

"Who the fuck is that?" I asked Daygawn and Ganesh. "Is that Nevergawn?"

"Yes and no," Daygawn said. He is a gargoyle version of Nevergawn from the Moon.  He is a Lunar Lover of Selene."
"What do you mean?"
"He is a worshipper and lover of her."
"Uh..."
"He is you.  He is you on this plane."
"Um... this is blowing my mind."
"Oh, just eat the information."
Daygawn handed me a pomegranate.  It had a sticker on it with the face of a minotaur. It said, "SKEW: 888, 333, 111, TWO, Tewksbury, Alabama."
"Okay... weird."
"Don't you know I am from Alabama, boy?"
"Uh... no..."
"Take a bite!"
The pomegranate changed into a persimmon. I took a bite. It was full of prickly pear seeds. Things began to change. Everything became skewed. Daygawn and Ganesh parted as I pushed them aside. I walked to the archdemon, and looked up at him. Smoke poured from his nostrils. He had horns like a bull. His eyes were glowing red.  He also was eating the fruit, grinning at me. On his left upper arm was strapped a small round spiked shield.  In his right hand was a spiked mace.

I said, "What is your name?"
"You already know, Me,"  he chortled and rumbled.  "I am Solgawn, the Morning Star."  The spiked ball dropped to the ground, and a chain fell out of the handle of the mace. The morning star became a whip, then a dark green snake with spikes on its large head, and it had a jaw like a pit bull.

We ate the fruits. 

Light poured out of Solgawn's eyes, mouth, and pores. "I am Mars," Solgawn said.
"I don't want to be the god of war. I am Juargawn, War-Gone," I said.
"You are we, whether you want to or not, Dream Warrior," Solgawn said. 
"I am just the god of Nothing," it's all a joke.
"Everything is just one big space joke, Cosmic Christ. Don't you know that by now, Sol-Jesus?"
"Now that you put it that way..."
"So, you are saying you don't want to be a general, leading an army of shamans, O Dream Warrior."
"No, that's for Raven to do. I am just... fucking around."
"Fuck. For Uknown Carnal Knowlege. Now you know secrets of ancients O Shaman. You still really want to 'fuck around,' Me?"
"I can't control my mind."
"Come here!" Solgawn commanded me. He grabbed the back of my head, and pushed his forehead into mind. "Now breathe!" he commanded. He exhaled, and I inhaled his hot smoky breath. "We are all one!" he said.  Centipedes crawled out of his nostrils into me. I went into a trance.

"Centipede poison
come to me.
Cetipede poison,
set me free.
Centipede, centipede,
repeat the century
symbol of infinity
we go back to the zero
with each molt
from dust to dust
with each form
ever living
from dusk to morn"

I felt power crawling through me. I changed into a giant centipede with blue and black monarch butterfly wings. I had two arms and legs of a man. I was wielding a blue crystal trident. I snaked through the sky roaring, and my whole body vibrated. I saw the Moon. I opened a portal, and landed on the surface. Daygawn, Solgawn, and Ganesh were with me. We all merged. I felt layers of power over my dream body. 

DJ NOTES

White Lion flying with a caduceus.  
Come back MoSh.
"Where is Raven?" back on the Moon.
she's staring into the koi pond.
Let's do scrying.
Angel gives Raven a runic reading with crystal stones.
Angel gives MoSh a tarot reading with space cards.
I see the Mu A. She looks at me for a long time, and just silently cries. 
Raccoon boy runs off with fox-Pablo.

We fly up to the Biodome Mountain, and lay on our backs. We all watch clouds, then stars.

We visit the City of Nowhere.  Raven and Q1 introduce me to new people. I see the man with the sentient plants. We tour the Free Market.

I show them my blacksmith shop. I am nearly done with MoSh's sword, the Sword of Ages.  There is a golden infinity symbol on it.  I show him a cloth banner with ancient runes which are to be inscribed on the blade. In the center of the infinity symbol is a circle with a winged serpent in it.  On the other side is a werecat with blades on both hands.  There are two serpents around it forming a heart.

I tell Mosh I still have some work to do on it, tempering, balancing, enchanting, inscribing, encrusting.  I show him using it in the future.

Gargoyles have settled in the Nowhere, taking up permanent residence, bat-people, nagas, werecats, and werewolves. Strange aliens, humans with spots and stripes...

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ NOTES

I make three copies of myself. One is a monster, another is a dark knight on a great black war horse, another is a wild fairy with butterfly wings, another is an angel with huge wings.

Angel appears with huge wings, and says, "hello, Angelboy," and gives me a kiss.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I think what he is asking is how is it that almost every member on DV has trouble remembering something in a dream, even if its just minor like something someone says or what color someones jacket was, where it appears you manage to recall everything in perfect detail, and there is a lot of it. 
> Are you sure you aren't sensationalizing it, even just a bit so it looks more fancy to read?



That's an interesting theory, yet insulting at the same time. This is exactly why I don't post my secrets on here.  You are such an insolent child at times, yet you are a very powerful dreamer, Mr. Loaf. You just don't understand how much power you have within. You limit your own powers with your closemindedness and negativity.

Right now I am staring at a bronze colored lamp of a woman dancing hula, wearing maile leaves. She has Caucasoid features. She is wearing a head lei, a neck lei, and bracelets and anklets made of leaves. She is gesturing toward her mouth indicating speech. The lampshade is of woven plant fibers.
There is a note written on the back of a 3 by 5 card with emergency information leaning against her left leg.

Others would say, "I see a lamp of a hula girl."

I think I may just have to kick your ass in dreams in great detail until you remember to knock a little humility into you.  Sharp pinklotuses will fly into your third eye with carnival rides turning on the tip of each petal with you riding every single ride in every single seat screaming sheer terror and delight.

----------


## Loaf

> That's an interesting theory, yet insulting at the same time. This is exactly why I don't post my secrets on here.  You are such an insolent child at times, yet you are a very powerful dreamer, Mr. Loaf. You just don't understand how much power you have within. You limit your own powers with your closemindedness and negativity.



I am sure you for one can agree that its hard to believe in such statements. Think back to when you question the possibility of shared dreams. 
I don't want to come across as gullible is all. Sometimes I wonder if you are just a person who is trying to screw me over for some sort of laugh.





> Right now I am staring at a bronze colored lamp of a woman dancing hula, wearing maile leaves. She has Caucasoid features. She is wearing a head lei, a neck lei, and bracelets and anklets made of leaves. She is gesturing toward her mouth indicating speech. The lampshade is of woven plant fibers.
> There is a note written on the back of a 3 by 5 card with emergency information leaning against her left leg.



So you are saying you are just generally descriptive in your writing and have attention to detail? Sounds reasonable. I am for once satisfied with your response.





> I think I may just have to kick your ass in dreams in great detail until you remember to knock a little humility into you.  Sharp pinklotuses will fly into your third eye with carnival rides turning on the tip of each petal with you riding every single ride in every single seat screaming sheer terror and delight.



Yeah, I'll be waiting for that. Probably waiting forever. And if it ever does happen, its probably because you just described it too me. Nice try.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I am sure you for one can agree that its hard to believe in such statements. Think back to when you question the possibility of shared dreams. 
> I don't want to come across as gullible is all. Sometimes I wonder if you are just a person who is trying to screw me over for some sort of laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying you are just generally descriptive in your writing and have attention to detail? Sounds reasonable. I am for once satisfied with your response.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll be waiting for that. Probably waiting forever. And if it ever does happen, its probably because you just described it too me. Nice try.



Think about this, hasn't everything worked that I have ever suggested?

You just need to get in touch with your Dream Guide, then you will understand everything.  You have no idea the of the infinite magic we access, cabbit.

----------


## Loaf

> Think about this, hasn't everything worked that I have ever suggested?



Nope.
Ha ha. Seriously though, let me think.
The dream guide thing lead to endless horror. The shared dream moon didn't work really, I got there once but I woke up. I guess I could try that again, if I manage to get lucid.
I suppose what made me lose interest was when you started recalling things that I had absolutely no memory of - and wrote about me doing things that just weren't my archetype. Maybe once or twice something happened that caught my attention, but there was never a major breakthrough. It was all very wishy washy and uncertain - if thats the best I can do, whats the point?





> You just need to get in touch with your Dream Guide, then you will understand everything.



Thats exactly it. Why is it so hard for me to find a dream guide? Spiritual or non-spiritual, my dream guide is nothing but horror. 





> cabbit



Huh?

----------


## Raven Knight



----------


## Loaf

> 



Why did he say cabbit for?  ::?: 
FYI I'm looking forward to getting my ass whooped.  :wink2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Why did he say cabbit for? 
> FYI I'm looking forward to getting my ass whooped.



Sorry... I'm clueless on the cabbit part... it was just an opportunity to post a cute pic!  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

> Sorry... I'm clueless on the cabbit part... it was just an opportunity to post a cute pic!



Maybe its because of the time I tried to turn into a cat loaf and he became some sort of anime styled cat. Hmm.

----------


## Majinaki

Loaf if you think he's trying to screw you over for a laugh, just stop reading his thread

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nope.
> Ha ha. Seriously though, let me think.
> The dream guide thing lead to endless horror. The shared dream moon didn't work really, I got there once but I woke up. I guess I could try that again, if I manage to get lucid.
> I suppose what made me lose interest was when you started recalling things that I had absolutely no memory of - and wrote about me doing things that just weren't my archetype. Maybe once or twice something happened that caught my attention, but there was never a major breakthrough. It was all very wishy washy and uncertain - if thats the best I can do, whats the point?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly it. Why is it so hard for me to find a dream guide? Spiritual or non-spiritual, my dream guide is nothing but horror.



You don't get it. The reason you can't find your dream guide is because our enemies don't want you to.   Think about it.  Well, you've been in our dreams multiple times. Just because it doesn't fit in with your archetypes, it doesn't mean it wasn't you. We had a super long epic dream about mowglycdb before he started remembering them.  Raven and I both remember you. You even planted a loaf tree on the moon, dude!  The bread is delicious, by the way.

Of course you can do a lot better. You need to review your DJ to see how much you have improved in a short time, and to see how much I have helped you so far. I am not fucking with you, man, I promise. I like you a lot. 

The main reason I want to battle you is to help you recall a shared dream. 

Anyway, try and find your dream guide. Don't stop. Let your fear guide you. 

Blast the hell out of anyone or anything that gets in your way. You are one of the most powerful dream warriors in the world... you just don't see it yet.

----------


## Loaf

> You even planted a loaf tree on the moon, dude!  The bread is delicious, by the way.



Awww. I want some of.. uh, my bread I guess.





> Of course you can do a lot better. You need to review your DJ to see how much you have improved in a short time, and to see how much I have helped you so far.



Regardless of whatever is true or not, I find that your comments have been inspirational and have helped me excel in lucid dreaming either way. And I am not ignorant of that, so thanks.






> The main reason I want to battle you is to help you recall a shared dream.



Yes, please do (although I will ask that you avoid turning me inside out - I've been pretty shaky about that happening ever since I read about it).







> You are one of the most powerful dream warriors in the world... you just don't see it yet.



Wishful thinking. :3


I suppose there is no harm in trying still. After all I only got to the moon once, and that was only for a short second (although the whole dream that lead up to it was so amazing).

My current motivation is finding that loaf tree and eating some bread. Damn I really want that bread. Now I'm obsessed with bread.

----------


## mowglycdb

> Awww. I want some of.. uh, my bread I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of whatever is true or not, I find that your comments have been inspirational and have helped me excel in lucid dreaming either way. And I am not ignorant of that, so thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha I remember about the prison raid dream that nomad talked about when you destroyed the whole prison after we all left lol.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 22, 2009

DJ NOTES

I open my astral eyes. I see Evna, Rhythmic Saber's spirit guide at the foot of my bed. He's a white gorrilla with glowing red eyes... 

888

I am on the Moon, outside the Biodome. I am a white lion man. I create two mirror portals. Raven walks up to me, "Nomad, what are you doing? You have dark energy."
"Watch this!" I say.  I shoot out my astral tentacles, one in each, and I pull Loaf and Majinaki into the Moon. MoSh comes tumbling out of the portal. He is fighting with something, like a small dragon.  Apparently they were just playing.

888

I take Loaf to the Colloseum. and I get in a fight. He shoots giant lasers at me, and throws missles at me. I eat him and laugh.  Then, I run around as the cutest bunny I can think of. 

888

I show Maji the loaf tree. He says Loaf is a good baker.  Loaf makes a chocolate tree near the loaf tree by planting a chocolate bar.  Loaf tries to fight with Maji.  Maji thunderbites him and runs away.  I turn into a rabbit, and run down the hole. I show Maji my inner world.  We ride dragons to the island.

888

I am at the base of the Tower. I carve the names of all the people that have been there into the obsidian.  I feel sad.  I wish they were all here.

888

I visit Angelina.  She runs to me and gives me a kiss. She shows me how she telepathically talks to animals. We have tea.  Maji is a dormouse. He says he'd rather be a dragon. He's a red and blue dragon crackling with thunder. I turn into the March Hare. Angelina says she likes my normal self.  Loaf eats the teacups and teapots. Raven, MoSh and I start laughing our asses off. Loaf says, "What?" He has chocolate all over his face. He turned the dishes into chocolate, but didn't realize it. 

888

I summon Angel.  I take her to the top of the mountain. She asks me if I created it. I tell her it was really always there. 

rice slinging magic beads
licking mountains topped withe ice cola
made orningal

----------


## Majinaki

im looking forward to it, i would like to see if a daydream i had will cross over at'll

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was in some house in New Hampshire. It was a new house I was moving into.  I was with some people. 

We discovered a trap door in the floor.  There were more.  

We realized there were secret passageways under the house. We pulled out some white fluffy cotton, big piles of it that were in the way.

There was a cloth with small fish imprinted on it which was the mark of the person that created the passageways.

Dustin Hoffman and some other neighbors came in. We tried to hide the trap doors from him by talking about paint spilled on the wooden floors, and the slope of the floor.

They left. We were ready to go down and explore. I woke up.

888

I was back in a steel refinery that I had been in in dreams about a year and a half ago. I was with Angel.  She was a fire elemental.

We stood at the edge of a great pool of molten steel.  Her body was molten steel, and her eyes were burning blue.

She asked me if I wanted to jump in. I told her I needed her fire.

Fire and light came out of her eyes and mouth. I became consumed in the fire. My hair burned away.  I screamed.  Tears poured out of my eyes, and became steam.  Smoke poured from my nostrils. I coughed up black dross like coal.  I became lava.

We stood at the edge of a platform above the molten steel.  We held hands, and plunged in. We swam in the molten steel like merpeople. I felt impurities being burned out of me. 

I heard Raven in my head asking me if I was okay.

I told her, "I am being burned in the sacred fire. Impurities now wash away. Om Mani Padme Hum."

Raven said, "What does that mean?"

"Hail to the Jewel in the Lotus. You are Buddha, we all are, Raven."

Angel and I dove into the steel. I could see through it, to energy underneath.

We came to a hollow sphere.

"And here we die," Angel said in a trance.

Angel and I lied upon a great stone slab.  Druids and witches whirled around us, chanting and moaning.  They had cups in their hands. Sacrosanct walked to us, a golden man, holding a golden chalice.  

He poured liquid steam on to us.  It was like acid.  Angel and I screamed. The druids and witches poured the chalices on us also.  Buddha appeared, a giant golden man.  He was walking slowly, holding a great ceremonial wavy sword.  He stood between us. He separated the sword into two, and stabbed both of us in the gut.  We died.

Angel and I floated up, and then, our bodies leapt up, and became part of us.  Fire leapt up from the stone slabs and burned us. A great black dragon swooped down and breathed meteors at both of us. The meteors slammed us into a mountainside.

We flew of the mountain. We were two black angels, black like coal.  Fire came out of us from our innermost being, outwards. Dross burned away.  We were two steel angels, with great wings.  

"Is this what I need?" I asked her.

"Yes, my child," she said.

"Why do you call me that?"

"Because, I am your teacher. You have much to learn, my insolent apprentice."

"I am no one's apprentice!"

"It's too late. You have already chosen to walk The Path. You have been inducted into The Way.  It's your destiny, insolent child. Come with me, and learn humility and courage."

We flew to a plain with a mountain in the distance. A straight path led to it.  On one side, was a starving Buddha, on the other side was a fat Buddha with lots of wealth, women, and children.  The two Buddhas merged, and they floated down the path in front of us.  

I heard a voice say, "Follow the shining sun."

Buddha became the sun, and I flew into him.  

I was alone, and I was everything, and nothing all at once. All was bright white.  I felt eternal, lonely, peaceful, content, connected, and love all at once.  I went into lotus, and closed my eyes.  

"Open your eyes!" said a voice.  It was Angel. She was in front of me.  "Look at me. Look right into my eyes. Be here. We are with we, only us."  She put her hand on the back of my head, and kissed me.  I felt energy cycling between us rapidly like fire.  We became a circle of fire, like a flaming oroborous.

Angel released me from the kiss. 
"Be...
here...
now,"
she said, and stared into my eyes.  Her eyes became dark brown. She looked like her physical self.

"Do not fear my fire. You are beautiful, beloved." She kissed me again, and we were in her room.  I was about to speak.  She put a finger to my lips.

"Now... with me," she whispered.

The dream faded away.

----------


## Man of Shred

> The main reason I want to battle you is to help you recall a shared dream.



 That never worked on me.... just pissed me off.

----------


## Awakening

@ #434

Nice dream! That feeling you got when went into the shining sun continued when you woke up?

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 24, 2009

Morning Frags

Party at aunt's house
state Capital tax protest- free speech zone

Kailua- GTFO of my car

Crazy homeless guys, hookers
bum a cigarette?
large homeless guys
picked up by giant
I feel like a hobbit

Megan Pregnant- dad gives me the news. who's baby is it? FUCK

----------


## Man of Shred

my recall has completely crashed sleeping at my cousins house. But i do remember you in my inner world. you turned into a gargoyle.

----------


## Man of Shred

oh yeah. here's your christmas present from me. I picked up a book yesterday called "The Hidden Power of Dreams" by Denise Linn. I got to the part where it talks about using stones to assist in dreaming. Check this out.

*Selenite:*

This translucent crystal is rule by the moon. It's named after Selene, The Greek goddess of the moon. This stone is used to gain understanding of one's personal truth. It can allow for a deep calming and the attainment of profound inner states. It symbolizes pure Spirit and can be used for spiritual advancement. Selenite is also an alchemic key to the past and future.

  Selenite is associated with your crown chakra and is a powerful tool for developing intuition and telepathic communication throught your dreams. Use it for stimulating dreams of mental and spiritual clarity. It can also be and excellent stone for telepathic communication during the night. It, too, should be dedicated before sleep, to assist in dream recall as well as to gain spiritual understanding through dreams.

 And also:

 Many metaphysicians belive that crystals were used for dream work on the lost continent of Atlantis, and through the use of the crystals, people could travel through time and space during their dreams.

... Sound familiar?

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 25, 2009

*New Hampshire*
I am in New Hampshire.  I have a cottage in the woods I built with my own hands.  It's on a hill. The road is below it. There is a old dirt road going behind it.  I am with Angel's little nephews.  She is in the basement with them.  I go outside and I speak loudly into the air intake to resonate the ducts.  The older boy comes out of the bulkhead, and figures me out. I play in the snow with the boys. I wonder why it's not cold, and why it doesn't melt. We lie in the snow and look up at the tree branches.  We lie on our bellies and look at our breath.  

*Pirate Clowns*

We hear music behind us. A group of about forty people wearing strange costumes are marching and dancing on the dirt road behind my house.  Some are almost naked, painted white.  They stomp together, and play drums.  They march down the road, and become pirate clowns.  They play pirate music.  A girl clown sticks a flower down my shirt, then she demands it back. I run away laughing. I say, "NO!" A bunch of clowns chase me in circles. Angel and her nephews roll on the ground laughing. The clowns catch me, and take the flower back. The girl clown shoves the flower in my face. It smells like gardenia.  

"Are you Asuka?" I ask her telepathically.  
"Sh!" she whispers, then nods toward a tree. I see MoSh standing on a deer blind, leaning against the tree. He is smoking a cigarette, and waves at me. I look at his cigarette. He says, "Shit! Fuck this!" then, he tosses his cigarette on the ground. I see Raven standing on top of my house, watching the scene serenely.  

A large grey wolf comes and pounces on me, and licks my face.  "Who are you?" I ask. "Silverwolf?"  
"No," she says. "I'm Allison!" Silverwolf walks around the corner, a smaller wolf, and they lick each others' faces, and run off into the woods. 

I see an owl perched on a tree watching me. "Are you my spirit guide?" I ask the owl. 
"No," she says. "I am your owl-friend, owlj." 
"Oh!"
The Cusp stumbles out of my house carrying a beer. He mumbles something about shoddy workmanship, and finding the undergound lair, then he cracks a beer. "So, are we going to drink or what?" he says. 
"Uh, no, I quit, sir."
"Why the fuck are you calling me sir, man?"
"I don't know, Cusp."
He tosses me a beer. I crack it open. It tastes like warm ginger ale. I spit it out, and toss the beer away.
"Well, you're an ungrateful little shit," he says.
"Hey, it's my beer that you're drinking, dude!" I say. "Anyway, this is a dream, so who cares."
"Suit yourself!" he says, and summons a thirty rack. He bites the corner off the thirty rack, drinks the whole thing in two swallows, wipes his mouth, belches loudly, then looks at me and laughs.
"Mm... dream beer!" he says. "So, you want to battle, Nomad? Look over here!" The Cusp makes a pretty orb appear and glow near his head.  I look at it for a second, then I look away, and focus on a red cardinal I see in a tree. It sings brightly then winks at me. 
"Do I know you? Are you a cardinal? or a dreamer?"
"I am a shama!" the cardinal says to me telepathically. "When are you going to feed me worms. Mm... I am so pretty. Pretty birds deserve soft mushy worms and crunchy centipedes!"
A Rhodesian Ridgeback runs up to me, and knocks me over. He licks my face. "Hey, Argus!" I say.  "Aw, you're a sweet man," he says. "Thanks for telling Dann about me...I felt so old. I had so much pain. Anyway, I am free now. Maybe I will be a human next lifetime. I don't know.  What do you think?" he says.
"Or maybe we could be dogs together?" I say.
"Well, some Buddhists think that we are lower than humans, but I don't!" he says.
"We are all one, my friend," I say. I look into his eyes, and I see two galaxies.  I see souls swirling through time.
"Everything matters, and nothing does, everything is beautiful and ugly," I hear his voice echoing through time.

*Wake Up, Nomad!*
I feel someone shaking me. I am laying down on my back in the snow, looking into the eyes of a beautiful woman, the prettiest woman I have ever seen in my life. She has a concerned look on her face. Behind her eyes I see love, strength, and something terrifyingly beautiful that I can't put well into words.
"Nate? Nate? Are you okay? You passed out in the snow, then you began talking in your sleep."
"Shit! Shit!" I sit up. "Where am I? Why am I in New Hampshire? I don't live here. Is this a dream. Fuck... I need to make money. Money! Money! Money! I need to make money, honey! I have to go to work, right now!"
"What are you talking about? Calm down." The two boys come out. One is holding a little toy tiger. They look worried. 
"Fuck, I am late for work!" I say. I grab a sip of Angel's coffee in her hand, and I pull keys out of my pocket. I get in a blue truck, and start the engine.  
"Wait! What are you doing?" Angel says. "It's Christmas!"
"I know, dear," I say. "No, time to say hello, goodbye, I'm late! I'm late! I'm late!"
"Well, what about the baby?" she says.  I see a baby in her arms. I hop out of the truck, and go to kiss it. I realize it's a doll. 
"Hey, this is just a doll! Why do you have a doll in your arms?"
"For practice. Anyway, Nate, stay here. It's Christmas. Go to work tomorrow!"
"NO! I am a poor asshole. Fuck. I need to be ashamed. My shame will drive me to become rich. I know I can do this."
"No, not that way. Stop it! That's not what I meant. Just be here with me now!" she yells. I kiss her goodbye, and hop back in the truck.
"I am sorry, baby," I say, "this is for all of us."  I turn the truck, and pull out into the road.  MoSh floats down from the tree and blocks my path, he spreads his arms out at his side.
"SHIT!" I scream. I slam on the brakes, and I slide right through him. I feel his body pass through mine, like a ghost. I careen off the side. Before I hit a tree, Raven uses magic and picks the truck up, and puts it back where I started, and kills the engine.
"Nomad, get out. Get out of the truck!" she says commandingly. I open the door, and fall out on to the ground. I feel sick.  MoSh picks me up off the ground. 
"What's wrong with him?" he asks Raven.
"Hmm... No lucidity, some dark energy... it's internal... it's some kind of... shame parasite, Q says."
Angel walks over. She is holding her younger cousin. "Is he going to be okay?" she asks, her voice quavering. I slip into semi-consciousness. 
"Well, he doesn't realize this is a dream, and also, Q says that he is dying inside because of shame. Let's take him in the house."
MoSh slings me over his shoulders, and carries me in, and sets me down in a recliner.  Raven goes in the kitchen and comes back with a mug of a hot liquid. It tastes like watercress soup. "Here, have some lucidi-tea, with some herbs I picked for your for healing." She put the cup to my lips, and I let the tea run down my throat.  Green and white worms squirm out of me.
"Eyew! Gross!" Angel says. "What is that?"
"Those are parasites of shame... and pride," Raven says. Raven and MoSh summon fire and burn them up. Angel leans down, and grabs my face. She looks into my eyes. "Listen to me, Nate, look at me." I weakly look into her eyes.
"That's not what I meant. Your friends are right. You need to dispel that shame and pride. Let go of the past. We are exactly what we want for right now.  Just be present. It's Christmas, for Chrissakes. Just be with me on Christmas, my Jesus, okay?  The future is always before us.  We are going to do what we need to do. Trust yourself. Have faith in the Lotus Sutra. Your inner Buddha will guide you. You are on the right path, the Middle Way. You have everything you need. It's within you."
"I need to be a real man... I've been such a stupid silly boy... I..." 
"Sh," she interrupts. She kisses me gently on the mouth, then the cheek.

_redacted_

I fell asleep.

*Falling into my Inner World: Neverwonderland*

I was walking in some strange woods. All the trees looked the same. There was a white rabbit with red glowing eyes hopping before me. "What the fuck? Are you me?"
"Now, now! We musn't cuss! That's very uncouth of you, me!" said the rabbit. "Now follow!"
The rabbit disappeared down a large hole in the ground. I walked forward and fell in. I was tumbling down a large hole. I saw roots sticking out of the sides, and rocks embedded in it. Worms and underground insects and arachnids crawled about. I landed on a checker board floor. There were mirrors all around. One led to an island with a ship in the harbor.
"Ah, that's where the little bastard is!" I said.
"Be cawful (careful)!" said the rabbit in Mainer accent.
"Hey, fuck you, you backwards inbred redneck!" I said to the rabbit. The rabbit put his hands on his hips and stomped on the ground. I walked into the mirror.

I was floating in the sky. The island was in the distance.
"PAN!" I shouted. "PETER PAN! I SUMMON THEE! COME FORTH! APPEAR TO ME, NOW!"

Peter Pan flew up from the ship and smiled at me. "Hello, Me!" he said. "I haven't seen you for awhile!" 
I drew my sword. He frowned at me. "Hey, what are you doing? You look all psycho!"
"You need to die, you worthless Inner Child!" I lunged at him. He parried with his dagger.
"Whoah, go easy there, killah!" he said in a Massachusetts accent.
"You fucking worthless Masshole prick! You turned me into a dick!"
"Yo, go easy on the cusswords, Masshole!" he said.
"I am from the Heart Chakra of the Earth! Not your coldhearted greedy land! Fuck you, you muthafucka!" I said, and lunged again.
"That's not very 'aloha' of you," he said, and parried again. 
I changed into a white lion, and lunged at him, roaring. "RAAA!" He dodged.
"You want to kill me? You want to destroy your inner child? Go ahead, you asshole, but you are going to do it right!" 
He flew away and I chased him. We were nearing a stone slab on a plateau on the volcano.  He laid down on the slab. 
"Now tie me up and kill me, you sick bastard!" he said.
"I will! You are the cause of all my hurt and pain! I hate you. You ruined my life. I let you consume me, so now you must die."
"Yeah, go ahead, and see what happens, Mr. Adult. You are going to become hollow."
"I am going to become a Real Man, that's what's going to happen." I began tying him up.
"You sound like Pinocchio. 'I want to be a Real Boy!'" he mocked.
"Shut the hell up!" I said, and smacked him across the face.  He mouth bled.
"Ah, you hurt me! Well, do it again. I know you want to, you sadistic bastard."
I tied the ropes tighter.
Angel appeared to me, wearing black and white, holding the scales of Libra. "You must have balance, Nomad," she said. "You don't have to kill him."
"Get the hell out of my dreams! You don't care about dreams, and I don't care about you!"
Tears ran down her face.
"I am doing this for you! Don't you get it?"
She covered her face, and disappeared.
I drew a sword, and stabbed Peter Pan in the gut. He screamed and writhed in agony. A pool of blood formed over the wound. Blood came out of his mouth, eyes, and ears. "Why? Why? Why?" he said, and died.

He came back to life, and the blood disappeared. He pulled the sword out, and the ropes disappeared.
"Now, are you quite done yet?" he asked. "You already made your lover cry. Does that feel good."
"Of course not, but it's your fault, you little bastard!" I said.
"Technically a bastard is one who-"
"Shut the hell up!" I said. I tied him up again, and flew him to the edge of the volcano.
"Now, you're really going to die, Pan!" I said. I grabbed the knot around his wrists and shoved him in. He grabbed my wrist as I did it. We fell to the volcano. Just before we hit the lava, we started flying. His ropes were gone.
"I can fly, I can fly, I can fly!" Peter Pan said, and laughed. 
Pixy appeared. She looked like Tinkerbell.
"Nomad! Stop being so mean! You are acting all crazy. Calm down.  Here, have some Sereni-Tea. I made this just for you."
She gave me a cup of tea. It tasted like flowers and watercress soup. I relaxed and I could think more clearly. Peter Pan was hovering in front of me, his arms crossed.
"Do you really think you could kill me? I am part of you."
"But, I let you rule me."
"Yeah, that's what Nevergawn and his parasites what you to think. How can part of you rule part of you? That makes no sense.  Don't blame me for your past actions you are not proud of. Stop letting the shame and pride take hold in your mind, Me."
Peter Pan gave me a hug. I felt us merging. Pixy kissed my cheek. "Now wake up!" she said, and sprinkled pixy dust on me.

*Back in New Hampshire*
I woke up in my cottage. It was night. Argus was on the floor sleeping near me. Angel was asleep in a recliner.  MoSh and Raven  were asleep on couches.  I got up, went to the bathroom, and got a drink of water. I stepped outside on to the back patio, and looked up at the stars.  I saw Francois in the sky constellations. He smiled at me, and opened his hands. Falling stars came out of his hands like gold coins, and fell on to my face. It felt like tingly sparkles. Sarnox was standing next me, smoking a long peace pipe. "Be at peace with yourself," he said.
He handed me the pipe. I took a long inhale. "What is this?" I said. 
"Sage. White sage."
"Ah," I said, as I exhaled.
I heard a sliding glass door open behind me. Angel came out, and put her arms around me.
"Nate? You okay now?"
"Yeah... I am going to be alright. I just gotta be wherever I am. Right now, I am here, with you." I covered her hands with mine.
"That's right," she said, and kissed my cheek.

The dream faded to black.

----------


## Loaf

> December 22, 2009
> DJ NOTES
> 
> I am a white lion man.



Lol'd at the chocolate teacups.

Funny. Around that time I remember something about a lion in my dreams, but it was so blurry and I couldn't remember what exactly happened so I left it out because I thought it was irrelevant.  ::?:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was in the nearing the hot springs on the a mountain plateau in the biodome on the moon.

Raven and MoSh were there. I was afraid it would burn me. "Get in, it's a dream," Raven said.

"Oh! But, it's so vivid!" I said.  

"Well, good!" Raven laughed.

I stepped in.  Some greasy black crap floated up and off of me. "Eyew, gross!" I said.
"Don't be embarrassed," Raven said. We all have dark energy sometimes. These hot springs are healing.

888

Party on the Moon.

Raven gave me a glowing gold ball. It broke neatly in half. A white gem floated up out of it, and attached to my third eye. I felt a rush of energy. I felt clean and pure.  

"It keeps away dark energy," Raven said.  
"Thank you!" I said. I gave her a hug, and she blushed.

I gave her a dark brown and gold tiger's eye pendant, on a necklace.  "What's this?" she said.
"Gabrielle helped me make it," I said.  "Close your eyes, and open your hands."
Chocolate desserts came out of the pendant and landed in her hands. Raven opened her eyes and laughed. She took a bite. "Mm! Good! You are so silly, Nomad!" She shoved cake on my face. I laughed and ate it. Raven tossed chocolate to everyone at the party.

888

MoSh walked to me, with a closed fist. "Uh, I suck at wrapping... Anyway, here. He opened his hand. A clear white crystal was in his hand. It vibrated, and split in two. One floated up to my chest, and stuck to me, and another one to my third eye. It slid back and forth between my third eye and crown chakras."
"What's this do?" I asked.
"You know what it does!" He said telepathically, and I felt the crystals vibrating on me.
"Even in waking life, it works.  We are linked more and more now, brother," he said.
I gave him a hug. "Now don't be a fag. Just kidding," he said, and hugged me back.

888

I took MoSh with me to my forge in the City of Nowhere.  I folded and tempered his blade one more time.  I inscribed runes on to it with lasers out of my eyes.  The hilt is encrusted with sacred gems. Red for passion, purple for dreams, white for purity, black to absorb dark energy, green for earth energy, yellow for healing solar energy, silver white for lunar energy, blue for ocean energy, and there was an opening for one more.  A gem came out of his witchblade into the Runesword. It was multicolored. The witchblade said, "this is a fusion gem."  I plunged the sword into the fire, then into water.
We stepped outside the forge, and I lifted the sword to the sky. Sunlight and moonlight came down, and into the sword. It glowed with a faint blue light.  I placed it into its ornate scabbard. I knelt down and handed it to him.
"Why are you kneeling? Stop it," he said.
"Because, I honor you, Sir Knight."
MoSh took the Runesword, and tied the belt around his waist. He drew the sword.  The runes on the blade glowed orange, then the sword became engulfed in flame. I saw the flame reflected on his eyes. He lifted the sword to the sky, and lightning came down and charged the sword. His witchblade formed armor over him, and he crackled with lightning. 

He summoned demon DC's and sliced them up with the Runesword.  Their bodies were hay, and their skin was burlap.

"Ah, this is a good sword," he said. "Thank you Nomad."
"You are welcome, brother!" I said.

Raven was watching us from the sky, riding a dragon.  She beckoned to us. MoSh grabbed me by the scruff of my neck, and we joined her there. 

888

----------


## Baron Samedi

Frags

We are in the Hot Springs.

Asuka, MoSh, Raven, Basara, Angel, and I.

A dragon flies down, dream colored, and blesses us with her breath.  She says we are a good team for healing.

888

I am in my Lair.  I show my friends my forms like costumes.  

Dark Knightmare, Monster Madness, Green Beast, Pure Energy, Mr. Nothing, Angelsteel

888

MoSh and I are sparring in the Battle Pyramid, doing kendo.  Our wooden swords go KLAK KLAK KLAK  Asuka tells us we were brothers in Japan in a past life.

888

I spar with Raven, and she tosses me around like a rag doll with her astral tentacles.

888

I spar with Loaf, and I taunt him.  I try to make him mad, but he laughs. I act silly and clown around to beat him.  He says, Hey! No fair!

888

I spare with Pablo. He does Cute Magic on me and beats me. He is a cute fox running all over me.

888

I spar with olwj. She becomes a great snowy owl, and breathes fire at me.

888

I spar with Koomo. He laughs and easily beats me.

888

I spar with Vegeta. He tricks me by pretending to be angry.

888

I ask Edgar Allan Poe for inspiration. He tells me to drink and hate my life. I tell him thats bullshit, no thanks.  He says he was just joking. He tells me he developed a sense of humor after he died.

888

I am in Angels room. There is a large paper goldfish swimming in the air.

888 

I spar with The Tick. He tells me invulnerability is all in the mind.  Arthur whines about dirty laundry. Vegeta chases him.  Serena and I laugh.

888

I practice dream alchemy.  Buddha and Francois are guiding me.  They tell me to cycle the power.  Buddha tells me to release the fear of myself. Francois says to embrace destiny.  Zaphor tells me dreams are beautiful. He tells me he dreamed of me before he was born.  Angel watches me work.

888

I work in the forge, a dagger for Pablo.

888

Rhythmic Saber spins music in the Forge. Strange creatures dance in my smithy.  We fly to the top of the mountain, and blast music about dreams. The Biodome quakes.

888

I tunnel into the Moon.  Strange worms and algae tell me to leave them alone.  Sorry!

888

The Orc King says he wants to battle us again.  I tell him its not the time, but we end up doing it anyway. I dont feel prepared.  We lose to the Orcs. I apologize for being a lame adversary. He laughs, and slaps my face. I battle him one-on-one, and Timelyst Knight him. He screams like a little girl.  I win.

000

The Dark Prince shows up outside the Biodome. He offers a gift of dark energy to Angel.  I blast him into a vortex portal. I open the gift. Its a time bomb.  I use nothing magic, and make it implode.  I still get some crap on me.  I have tar in my fur. Angel and Raven scrub it out.  
The Crystal Golem shows up in the Bidome. Hes with Joseph. He says Joseph is almost ready to join us in battle. For now, he will be hanging out in the Biodome.  
Joseph makes tall trees grow for eagles and other great birds of prey.  Asuka and Serena say they want to adopt him. He says hes too big for that.  Raven gives him a piggy back ride. She turns into a dragon, and they sail off into a portal.  She tells me she is taking him to Neverwonderland.

888

My uncle B and D show up with my friend, L. We do dream healing on them. L wakes up. B and D wander around the Biodome looking at the plants and animals.  

888

Everyone at my family Christmas party shows up. They are confused. My sister has fun. She plays with the birds and bunnies. She loves the chocolate and the loaf tree.

----------


## Baron Samedi

(THis is from the other day)

In the Temple of Gawn.

I am with Raven, MoSh, and Nomad in the Temple of Gawn. I see Raven and Q making it with their hands. It looks like a high-res video game. I watch myself talk. I feel so strange. I dont understand what is going on. Then, I remember I made a bunch of clones.

I make a note to myself to gather all my clones back into me. I am getting too confused.

Raven says she is designing a level in dreams for a video game. I tell her she is amazing and I give her a hug. She blushes, and pushes me away a little bit. 

The temple grows before my eyes.

At the front of the temple is some statue that looks like Yoda and The Devil together, holding a mirror.  I see Gawn step out for a second, then look around amused. He blows Raven a kiss, then walks back into the mirror. 

The kiss hits Ravens cheek, and she turns around confused. I laugh.  She thinks I am laughing at her. She asks where the hollow laughter is coming from.  She sees me and asks if I am ghost. Q tells her I am a non-clone. 

She shrugs her shoulders, and keeps creating. 

Mosh flies out of the mirror with Asuka. They are fighting with a strange black eel. MoSh stabs in the neck with a dagger, and Asuka tosses it into the mirror.  It appears in the mirror and taunts them. Asuka blasts it through the mirror with light. MoSh says we need sage.

Sarnox appears and waves sage around, and passes around a peace pipe full of white sage.  Only MoSh and I smoke it. The ladies say no thanks.  

Selene appears and kisses me on the forehead. She presses her forehead into mine, and downloads a bunch of information about us to me. Its very personal.

888

We are in a desert. We are Jedis.  We are fighting giant moths.  The moths are putting people in cocoons like spiders.  They are helping giant spiders somehow.  The moths and spiders fight each other. We rescue the people in cocoons, and take them to an underground shelter.

888

MoSH asks me what his Naga name is. I tell Roargaan. He says, Roargaan? Then he changes into a Naga with arms. He looks at his arms and asks me why they are green and white. I summon a mirror to show him. He flies into it, and disappears.  

He says he is okay, he is just trying to be lucid.  I offer him a mantra ball. He says it wont help. He says hes going to write Roargaan in acid venom at the base of the Tower.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 27, 2009

*Mister Loaf*
I open my astral eyes. Loaf is standing next to my bed. Daygawn is at the foot of my bed, Koomo, Michael, Batman, my statue guardians, Pixy, Selene, and some other people. I feel MoSh and Raven watching me from far away. There are Moon Orcs battling remote viewers in the distance.  Loaf is absentmindedly spinning a sentient loaf of bread like a basketball.
"Uh, dude?" I say.  
He drops his Loaf. "Holy shit! Waking Nomad?"
"What are you doing?" I ask.
He changes into a giant loaf with a face on it. "Yes, it's me!" I laugh.
"Holy shit! Did I just shapeshift?" he asks.
"Yes! I laugh. Let's go to the Moon!" I change into a big white furry dragon. "Get on my back!" I say.
"Uh, is it safe?" he says, changing into a young man.
I laugh maniacally. "Sure, this is a dream!"
Loaf does a nose pinch RC, then looks at his hands. "My hands look normal." His fingers change into lady finger pastries, dipped in chocolate. "Holy shit! No they don't!" He takes a bite off of one of his fingers. "Ow! Delicious! Wait, it grew back!"
"You are ridiculous!" I laugh. "Now, get on my back." He gets on my back.  A bread loaf pet rides in front. It grows mechanical legs like an octopus and I can feel it gripping my back. 
"Oh my god! Are you my dream guide?" Loaf says. I take off, snaking into the sky.  "No," I say. 
"No, I meant my little bread robot octopus thingy here."  Loaf's dream guide talks to him in a language I can't understand.  He seems to know what it is saying. Loaf keeps saying, "Aha! Aha! I see! Aha!"
Then I hear his dream guide say, "Yes, I am real!"
I open a starry mirror portal, and we land on the moon outside the Biodome.  There are Moon Orcs standing guard. They nod to me. I grin at them.  I walk to the gate. Loaf says, "I have never seen the gate before!"
"Ah, so you remember the Biodome, brother?" I say.
"Yes, it's all coming back to me, now... Now that we are dreaming!" I feel a burst of joy.  The statue guardians grin at me. I breathe on the keypad. One of the statue guardians mumbles something about "ridiculous un-necessity," and chuckles. We go through the gate. Loaf gets off of my back and looks around. 
"Loaf! Mr, Loaf-man! You made it!" Raven runs up to him and gives him a hug.  "We were just going to the Hot Springs. Want to come?" 
"Sure!" he says.
I change into Nomad form.  Loaf tosses a loaf of bread at me, and I throw it back, then another and another, until we are juggling. The loaves blow up when I catch them.  "Hostilities not allowed. Teleportation engage," I hear the Biodome AI say. I hear Raven say, "Oops!" and MoSh: Hey!
Loaf and I are in the Battle Pyramid in the City of Nowhere.  He keeps tossing exploding bread at me.  It tastes delicious, like fresh fluffy cinnamon bread.  It stings a little. "Round One: Loaf!" the Battle Pyramid says.
"You don't have to call me Battle Pyramid AI," the Battle Pyramid says.
"Oops! Did I say that out loud?" I say. 
"Yes!" says the Battle Pyramid AI. "Instead call me Jeff."
"Okay, Jeff!"
Loaf tosses another loaf at me. I eat it whole. It explodes in my stomach. I belch a cloud of smoke. "Round 2: Waking Nomad!" says Jeff. Loaf laughs. He summons a giant laser bazooka, and shoots red blasts at me. I run around in circles. He can't hit me. I laugh at him. He turns the laser beam on, and keeps it on.  I multiply and laugh at him with my clones. He hits a few. I turn into a kangaroo, and hop on top of the beam. I turn into a rabbit, and run down the beam, then punch him in the nose.
"Ow!" he says.
"Round 3: Waking Nomad!"
"You're bleeding!" I say. Loaf touches his nose. There is blood on his hand. 
"No, I'm not! This is a dream!" The blood disappears.
"Round 4: Loaf!"
Loaf spins around with his laser gun, tossing a bunch of loaf-bombs at me. I run around in circles, multiplying myself. I summon summoners which summon all manner of fantasic creatures: nymphs, satrys, centaurs, fauns, landwyrms, and cute winged lion cubs. Loaf attacks them all. Then, he fires off a nuclear bomb from his energy core.  I create a sphere around it, and contain it. Everything inside the sphere turns to skeletons, and disappears. I turn into a mirror, and dance around. Loaf looks into the mirror. I make the image look exaclty like him, then I morph it into a creepy zombie-wraith, with slime dripping out of its mouth.  The mythical creatures dance. Loaf screams in sheer terror.
"Round 5: Waking Nomad! Match: Waking Nomad!" says Jeff.
I make all the creatures disappear, and I change back into my Nomad self. I flap my bat wings. Loaf is still screaming. "Dude. Dude! It's just a dream!"  Jeff appears. He looks like a glowing blue android. He summons a bucket of water, and tosses it in Loaf's face. Loaf snaps out of it. 
"Huh? Huh? Where am I? Battledome? Moon Pyramid? Jeffborg? Nomad clone? Loaf bread? Spiderbot? Goat dragon?"
Zaphor appears. "What did you do, Nomad?" he scolds. He summons a blanket, and gives it to Loaf. He gives Loaf some hot soup, and summons a chair. Jeff shakes his head. Zaphor shoots him a dirty look. Jeff shrugs his shoulders. Loaf drinks the soup, and calms down. I look into his eyes. They are swirling black and white portals. He calms down. He eyes change from glowing blue, then to light, then dark brown. 
"Holy shit! This is a dream!" he says. 
"Yes," Zaphor says.
"Oh, my god! You are Zaphor, the red gargoyle, Nomad's dream guide!" he says. 
A man wearing a dark blue black symbiote suit, with astral tentacles coming out of the center of his back appears.  He has claws, and many teeth. His eyes are glowing red.
"And you are my dream guide!" Loaf says to the man. His dream guide nods. "What is your name?" Loaf says. The dream guide makes a guttural noise that sounds unearthly.  I hear him speaking telepathically to Loaf.
"I am from an alien planet. You think I am real, but I am not. You think I am not real, but I am! My name is Schlekkchren-Ra, and I am hear to guide you, just as you guide me in my dreams, brother!"
Loaf's eyes bug out. "Now, you see my True Form.  I have been in your dreams many many times, even before you were born, when you were dreaming in the womb. I often appear as what you call a "DC" because my True Form is terrifying. That is because of my dark power, brother.  Now, we are one!" He picks Loaf up with his tentacles, and Loaf drops his soup and his blanket. Jeff says, "Whoah! Holy cyber-virus, Nomad!"
Zaphor turns into an old wizard in a red robe with gold trim. He leans upon a knobby staff.
Loaf's Dream Guide, sends a tentacle out of his third eye, and touches Loaf on his. Loaf closes his eyes. He says, "Time for your download!"
I hear the dream guide speak to Loaf quietly, telepathically. I catch snatches of the download: ... Call me SneTt.... forever dreams... ancient power... destiny.... claim the throne, o prince of darkness... lavish praise... sentient forces against you... release fear... love is pure... sacred rites... your true name... all will be revealed in time... your Deep Mind remembers all... in the time of Atlantis... dreaming power... pure magic... death is eternal... life cycles... go on to the light... bright darkness... living minds... one soul... depths of time... rewinding lifetimes...
The download ends.
SneTt looks at me. "Were you listening?" he says. A little. He humphs at me. SneTt sets Loaf down. Loaf falls unconcious. "He is dreaming, dreaming of destiny, dreaming of past, dreaming of now, dreaming of future. Don't touch him, let him be."
"May I go into his dream within a dream?" I ask. 
"You may, but I wouldn't recommend it. My brother is fighting his inner demons. If you help him fight them, they will be their longer. You have free will of course. His inner demons are very strong, but he is stronger still."

*Mr. Loaf's Inner World*

I was worried about Loaf, so I went into his inner world through his third eye. He was on a landscape at dawn. The sky was red. There were legions of demons coming at him. He was blasting them with fiery energy coming out of his hands. He grabbed the demons and spun them around, tossing them into portals. He did power blasts, and knocked them back. I decided not to interfere, but just watch.
I heard a voice, SneTt, saying, "He is in the Deep Dream state. He does this every night.  Now, his is winning the war."
I saw Loaf reach toward the sky. A beam of white light came down with an angel floating in it. The demons cowered.  The angel merged with Loaf.  Red flames came out of his eyes, and huge wings came out of him, white in front, and red on the back. He blasted the demons with red and white flaming beams of light. SneTt ran through the ranks of demons. He was a werewolf with tentacles coming out of his back. He pounced upon the demons, and and ripped their throats out. He used his tentacles to toss them into portals which were being closed by someone like Sorna, but it wasn't her. 
SneTt ran to Loaf. Loaf got on his back. SneTt's tentacles grew out like veins, and formed into dragonfly wings. His eyes glowed red, and demon blood dripped from his teeth. SneTt flew into the air.
Loaf changed into a Dark Knight wearing crimson armor. Smoke poured from his helmet. He opened the face guard, and grinned. He had rows of yellow shark teeth. He had yellow eyeballs, and glowing red pupils, with black irises. 
"I am The Night Sun, Son of Night!  I cycle the Power of Ages! I am The Bloodstone.  I engage the Crimson Power! I am Night Incarnate!" He roared, and lifted a red lance to the sky. Fire came down like lightning and charged his sword. He summoned a an orb, black glowing purple on one side, and white glowing red on the other. the black side was crackling with lightning, and the red
The demons screamed in terror. 
I heard Raven and MoSh talk to me in my head. "You okay, Nomad?"
"I am just watching Loaf kick ass and take names. He is in the Deep Dream state, cleansing his Inner World." I showed them the battle. 
MoSh said, "Holy shit!" I saw them in the Hot Springs with Asuka, Angel, Selene, and some other people. Batman was there as Bruce Wayne wearing shorts with Batman symbols on it.
Loaf screamed at the demons, and bats and ravens flew out of his mouth, swarming at the demons. The ravens pecked the eyes of the demons, and the bats bit their necks. Loaf laughed maniacally, then he looked at me.
"Ah, you have come to join me in battle, brother!" he said.
"No, this battle is yours," I said.
"Ah, and so it is!" he said. He charged at the demons, and blasted them with energy-fire from his lance. He speared three at once, then shook them off. The Sorna-like person grabbed them and tossed them into portals. She told me her name, but I couldn't understand it. It sounded like a language similar to SneTt's. It sounded like: Sorlaxenkhra.  Loaf jumped off of SneTt's back, and turned into a great red dragon. His scales were iridescent red, like a blood red metal.  He grabbed demons and bit their heads off. SneTt grabbed them with his tentacles and slammed them around. The remainder demons ran in terror, jumping into portals in the ground. I saw Sorla cauterizing the ground portals shut. 
Loaf grabbed the last demon. "How many times do I have to kill you?" he roared, breathing fire on the demon's head. The demon burnt to a crisp, and Loaf tossed him aside.  He changed back into his physical self, and collapsed. The sun rose, and Angelina and Pixy appeared. Pixy made plants grow, and Angelina made animals appear. I summoned clouds, made it rain. Someone who I didn't recognize made stream beds appear. The rain filled the streams.
"Now, it's time," I heard SneTt's voice in my head. I saw a body float up out of Loaf's body. I floated out of Loaf's inner world, out of his third eye, back into the Battle Pyramid. 

*Back in the Battle Pyramid*

I am standing with Zaphor and SneTt. Sorla is also there, and MoSh and Raven, but MoSh and Raven look non-corporeal.
Loaf wakes up, and looks at me. "Dude! I just had the craziest d- GAA!" He looks around the room. "Am I still dreaming?"
"Yes," Raven says, "but, don't be afraid. It's just a dream."
"Ah! Why do you look like a ghost?" He says.
"Oops!" says Raven, and becomes corporeal. "I was in the Hot Springs at the same time. You too, MoSh."
MoSh looks at his hands. "Holy shit!" he says, and disappears. Raven shrugs.
"What is going on?" says Loaf.
"I'd like to know!" I say.
"Listen," says Raven gently, "why don't you wake up, and write all this down, handsome?" 
"Uh, why did you just call me that?"
"Oh, I am just acting a little out of character to help you remember this dream. Now wake up!" Raven blows on his forehead, and Loaf disappears. 
"Well, you still want to go to the Hot Springs, Nate?" Raven asks. 
"Yes," I say, as we teleport there.  I am in a deciduous forest. I am wearing my black surf shorts. I step into the Hot Springs.  MoSh, Raven, Angel, and Bruce Wayne are in it.  There are other people in different springs. Black sludge floats out of me and disappears.  "Eyew!" I say. "Well, I am not embarrassed... but, damn, that's gross."
"Just relax," Raven says, "You are fine."
"Why did you call me Nate?" I ask. 
"To help you remember the dream better. We are all having kind of spotty recall, so I am acting just a little different to help people remember." Angels scoots next to me. 
"Oh, this feels so good after my run!" she says. "Hey, Nate!" she says, and kisses me.  "Whoah, whoah, enough with the PDA," MoSh teases. Asuka wearing a pink bikini with white polka-dots and a white lotus in her hair slips in next to MoSh. She kisses him, and he blushes. She giggles, and whispers something in his ear, and his face gets redder.  Raven giggles and Basara appears. He looks like a tall half Japanese, half Caucasian man. He has straight black hair, and slightly slanted eyes, and broad shoulders. He puts his hands and Raven's shoulders' and slides them down a little. "Oh my god!" Raven slaps his hand and blushes. Basara just laughs and sits down next to her. Light comes out of him, and everything gets brighter. Poison Ivy appears and climbs in next to Batman. She looks at me. "I am Pixy's sister," she tells me telepathically. 
"Ok, weird," I say telepathically. 
"That's not very nice!" she says back in my head.
"Oh, hi, Pixy!" Raven says. 
"I am Poison Ivy, Pixy's over there in another spring with Selene and the others," she says. 
"Oh! Have I seen you before?" Raven asks.
"Yes, but you think I am Pixy," she laughs. 
I put my arm around Angel, and close my eyes. She climbs on to my lap, and presses her forehead into mine, then she kisses me. 

*With Angel on The Mountain*

I feel our astral bodies float up and away to the mountain in the Biodome. We sit at the edge of a pond. We look into it. Her face changes into a horse, then a deer, then a wood nymph, then a mermaid, then, an elf, then, a man, then an old woman, then a young girl, then a boy, then an insect, then, a tasmanian tiger, then a tasmanian devil, then a goanna, then an aboriginal man, then a kangaroo, then a deep sea fish, then a dinosaur, then a dragon, then an archeopteryx, then a witch, then a white pure spirit, and back to normal.
My relfection changes into a woman, then a merman, the a centaur, then a horse, then a faun, then a dragon, a gargoyle, an Asian elephant, a female narwhal, a manatee, a sailfish, a dolphin, an albatross, a jungle cat, a dog, a horse, a wolf, an mastodon, a dogfish, a tiger shark, an African elephant, a serval, an aye-aye, then back to normal.
"Past lives," we say together. "We followed each other through time, and now here we are." We look at each other.
"Are you here with me now?" she asks in a trance.

_"Yes, in dreams, here I am
In waking life, 
we are with we
hush, lover, we be one 
for all eternity_." I say in a trance.

_"You eyes look like galaxies,"_ we say together. 
We go into each others' eyes.  We fly through space. We come to a great lemniscate in the sky. Chronos says, "Go into the Zero Point."
We float into the center of the lemniscate.  We hold hands, and spin around. We pull the lemniscate apart, and it is two teardrop shapes.
"Mitosis, Division, death and rebirth!
"Lives lived cyclically, we found we!" We recite. We hold the teardrop shapes close to us, and form them into orbs. Babies, eggs, and seeds form inside. We throw the orbs up, and they explode into all kinds of life: animals, plants, humans, fungus, microbes, and planets. 
We go back to the Mountain in the Biodome.
We lay on a blanket and look up at the clouds. We form shapes in the clouds with our minds. We silently tell stories to each other by making the clouds shapeshift. Angel cuddles with me. "Well, I am going to sleep, and have my own dreams now. I like sharing dreams with you, Nate, but I have some things I have to work out on my own, in my own head."
"Alright, Angel," I say, and kiss her hard on her third eye. 
"Aw, I like it when you do that." She kisses me on the lips, and rolls over and falls asleep. I pull her close to me, to spoon, and she gently pushes me away, saying, "my dreams now."  
"Huh? Oh right."

*Into Neverwonderland*
I fall asleep. I fall down the rabbit hole to Neverwonderland.  I am floating above the island.  Peter Pan is there, and Gawn, and Robin Williams. Gawn grins madly at me, then disappears. Robin says, "Hello, my young friend. Would you like to be my apprentice?"
"Yes! Are you going to teach me to be a great actor like you?"
"No, I can't! You already have everything you need.  You need to learn to channel Pan. You see, that's what I do.  Turn on, turn off! Mytzlplyk, Mork, Mindy, and shammeldee-bomb! Do what I do! Stop doing nothing, and do everything! After all your everything, don't move. Look around, and absorb your audience. Eat them for lunch! Munch madly on their minds. Hold their souls in the palm of your hands and rip their minds out of their bodies into your world. Don't let them go until they scream with terror and delight, O Padawan!"
"Are you really Robin Williams?" I ask.
"What do you think? Nyuk! Nyuk! Nyuk!" he says, changing into Groucho Marx, and laughing like Curly.  Then, he changes into Buster Keaton, then Red Skelton, then the March Hare, then, Bugs Bunny, then a little glowing gold ball.
"What the hell?" I say.
"I am Orson! Come in Orson!" he says.  Peter Pan jumps on my back, and slaps my butt. "C'mon, horsie!" he says, "Giddyup!" 
"Uh, where are we going?" I say.
"To the Temple of Nevergawn!" Peter Pan says.
"Uh, okay, no," I say.
"Well, why not, Mister Dream Warrior?"
"I just want to have fun!" I say.
"Then I guess we are going to Neverwonderland!" he says.
"Okay!" I laugh.
"Follow me!" says the little golden ball.  The ball changes into Jim Carrey, and bounces through the air like a Slinky.
"You are so weird! What the hell are you?" I say to Jim Carrey. 
"I am your Inner Whimsy!" Jim Carrey says. "Wheeee! But, you can call me Whimsy for short."
His eyes roll back in his head, and he changes into Ralph Dibny, and laughs maniacally. "How terrifying!" I say.
Whimsy changes into a Jabberwocky, then a bunyip, then a hot batgirl with red eyes. Whimsy changes back into a golden ball and bounces through the air. We land on the volcano.  A light blue dragon alights on the mountain. "Rainstorm!" I say.
"No, I am Sky Blue, love. I am a love dragon," she says. 
"What's that?"
Sky Blue curls her body around us. I feel love energy come out of her like a warm hug. I feel myself begin to fall asleep. I lean back on her, and her sky blue scales cover me.  I sleep. I feel like I am doing sleep yoga. I hear Whimsy talking to Pan about the Importance of Being Silly.

_there is more to this dream, but no time to finish writing it_

888

Notes

*Messing with Wakata*
House Party in Tucson. It's full of hot chicks which is me and a bunch of DC's.  I am also a hot chick.  I summon Wakata. Zaphor appears. He's a red gargoyle in a tux, bouncing the party. He tells me to be nice.  Wakata is confused. He grabs a non-alcoholic drink and sits down. We tease him for not drinking.  He is excited seeing all the hot girls.  

Raven appears.  She transforms into a kind of a scantily clad goth chick, and winks at me.  The DC's sit by Wakata. He starts making out with two of them. I make them disappear. He asks one of them if it's a dream. She says, "I don't know." Music starts pumping. Some male strippers appear. The girl DC's clap to the music. They take their clothes off and we stuff dollars in their g-strings.

We tell Wakata he is next to strip. He says no. One of the male strippers starts dancing toward him.  He freaks out, and runs outside.  I teleport outside, and summon an Olds Cutlass. I ask him if he wants a ride home.  He hops in. I am a chick with black hair and big boobs.  I begin driving. He asks if this is a dream, and touches my leg. I say, "yes."
He tries to grab my boob. I swat his hand away, and tell him I am not a DC.  He is startled, and asks who I am. I lift up my shirt a little, and the word, "NOMAD" is tattooed across my belly. Raven teleports to the back seat. I look at her in the mirror. She winks at me and giggles.
"You're a dude?" Wakata says.  I laugh maniacally and change into a male stripper in a cop uniform with no shirt.  
"Let me out of this car, you nutjob!"
I teleport him to the back seat with Raven.  I change the car into a Monte Carlo cop car.  Wakata tries to make out with Raven, and she changes into a zombie. He screams in terror. I tell Raven to be nice. She laughs, and changes into her Assassin self. I change into my desert nomad self.
"Man, you guys are freaking me out!" Wakata says. "Where are we going?" 
"To the desert, of course! What do you think I am?" I change the cop car to a camel.  Raven is also riding a camel.  Wakata is tied up, riding a desert ass.  He asks if he can wake up. I tell him, "Not yet, we are going to meet don Juan."  He seems excited and nervous. I make his bonds disappear.  He rides the donkey with us.  

Tripping  Balls in the Desert
We are in the Sahara, and then it changes into the Sonoran desert.  We ride to foothills at the base of a mountain.  We get off of our steeds. I show him a purple datura plant. I order him to eat it.  He refuses. I tell him to stop being a little baby, because it's just a dream. He says, "No! You are insane! I am not going to trip balls with you, you crazed druggie!"
I change into the Chesire cat with rabbit ears. "We are all mad here!" I say. I bite the plant, chew it up, then blow it into his face.  He says, "No!" and grabs at his face. The plant goes into his eyes. Purple, black, and white light shoots out of his eyes.  Raven laughs. I tell her to be nice.  Light shoots out of his hands. I summon a bunch of mantra balls and I throw them at his feet. He tries to walk, but he trips on the balls. The balls sing, "You are dreaming! This is only a dream! You remember your dreams!"
I laugh and say, "Look, dude, you are tripping balls!" 
His vision returns to normal, and I change into don Juan.  "Are you don Juan?" Wakata says.  
"No. I am Nomad. No-Mad. I am Not Crazy."  Then Lady Datura grows out of the ground into me.  I am a giant plant man-woman creature. I jump out of Lady Datura. She picks up Wakata, and look at him scrutinizingly. She sticks her tongue down his throat, and he gags.  She tosses him away.  
"No more virgins!" she scowls at me. She smacks my butt, then leaps into my third eye.
"Oh, my god, Nomad, you are nuts!" Raven says.
"We are all mad here!" I say. "Anyway, that's not me. She's a separate entity.

I grab Wakata by the scruff of his neck, and open a portal, and he disappears. "Oh, he woke up!" says Raven. Wakata falls out of the sky a second later along with a '57 Chevy. 
"Ah, there you are, Padawan!" I say. I grab him again, and take him through the portal. Raven follows. 
"Where are we going?" Wakata asks in the Wormhole. 
"Club Nexus at the Center of the Universe!"

*CLub Nexus*
We get to the outside of the Club. Big Bear is there. He looks at Wakata scrutinizingly. "You're good," he says to me. "So are you," he says to Raven. He scans Wakata. "No bugs in the club, man. Get that shit outta here."
Wakata says, "What?"
Big Bear grabs him, and bites his leg. Wakata screams in pain. Big Bear spits out a little sentient insect android. It flies off. I summon two big hands with my Green Lantern ring and smack it.  
"Shit, I didn't know you were a Green Lantern, man!" he says to me. 
"Sometimes," I say. 
"Well, it's good to see a fellow Earthling again. Anyway, enjoy Club Nexus, the Nightclub at the Center of the Universe!"
"Fuck yeah!" I say.
Wakata says, "What about my wound?"
I tell him, "Oh, just ignore it,and it will go away." We walk in. 
Raven says she's going to look for Allison and Jen, and wanders off. I see MoSh in the club a big dark blue gargoyle. He grins at me mischeviously.  He is drinking a brightly colored dream drink. I take Wakata to the bar.  Wormwood appears, and offers us some absinthe. I drink it down.
"I don't want to trip balls again!" says Wakata.

_there is more to the dream, but I have no more time. I have been writing for hours._

----------


## Loaf

My aim is terrible. Even in video games I suck.  ::D: 
My recall was SO bad last night. The only thing I remember 100% was where I had this rash on my hand and my mother was like "Oh my must be bugs in your arms,"

As for the dream above. A horde of demons rings a bell. But as I said, my recall was unusually bad. But I do remember waking up in the night and thinking "Wow that was amazing" and I know for a fact I had a few dreams, but by the morning I had forgotten them. If I get bad recall again during an important time I think I might lose my mind.

----------


## Awakening

Wow, 8 pages of dream text in one day!

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 27, 2009

Morning Nap Dream

Notes

Standing on a lava field on the Big Island of Hawai'i. I get a call on a cordless phone.  It's Francois.  He looks like a gold miner.  There are a lot of people milling about.  They annoy me. I tell him it's amazing the the phone has all this reception when the base is on Oahu.

A sherriff's vehicle is driving in figure 8's on the lava field below in about three feet of water. He is screwed. He tries to drive out. His car bottoms out. I watch him, concerned. His head hits the dash, a pool of blood forms.

Someone dives in and rescues him.

Francois tells me that they blast holes in the lava field with shotguns to make it hard to drive to hide the pot fields.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 28, 2009

Loaf and I on a skyscraper. Batman pushes us off. We fly.

888

Loaf and I are on a little stone bridge over a koi pond. We talk about dreams.

888

I tell Angel she has dark energy.  She says, "No I don't!" then, lets me do healing on her.
Angel and I do mutual healing.

888

I find the little imp that's been writing my fake DJ's.  He has a scroll and a quill. I kick his ass out of the Biodome.  
Raven asks if I need help. I tell her, "Sure." She hits it with lightning. 
MoSh appears, and cuts his head off with his battle axe.  I see the witchblade is fused with it.
The imp has been tunneling under the Biodome. 
I ask the Biodome AI to extend protection underneath it, and she does.

888

I go to see Mea and her boyfriend in an ice cathedral with Raven. I begin to drill into it, then I can tell she doesn't want me to, so I teleport in.  They are meditating, sitting across from each other, singing with their eyes closed. 
They are singing things into existence.

888

Back on the lava field.  The water is gone.  Francois and I are planting coconut trees and ferns on the lava.  He tells me to let the cannabis grow wild, but concentrate on planting these two species.  He tells me it's symbolic of my financial growth, starting from a fertile lava field. He tells me we are going to change the landscape of it, to a jungle, then clear some, and grow cash crops like acai, noni, and cacao

----------


## Majinaki

> December 22, 2009
> 
> DJ NOTES
> -
> -
> 888
> 
> I take Loaf to the Colloseum. and I get in a fight. He shoots giant lasers at me, and throws missles at me. I eat him and laugh.  Then, I run around as the cutest bunny I can think of. 
> 
> ...



Oh dear... i havent pushed refresh or cleaned my cache in days... i thought nobody was updating... Well, i have some caching up to do, so my next few post will be outta synch from other peoples .

during the daydream of mine, I skydived out of a plane and my trojectory locked onto a hole in the ground, when i landed, i made sure of my surroundings and looked back at the hole, then i jumped in, i slid down the hole for a decent period of time until i broke though a differnt world's sky, and tumbled downwards to the grass. when i landed, that little white rabbit who stuck his tounge out at me was standing there in a stance that stated "i literally just doged your bullet that you 100% knew was going to hit me"
the rabbit stuck his tounge out and the daydream blackend.

now i gotta go read the other X posts that are here

----------


## Loaf

I like Koi Ponds. I have an app like that for my iPod.

----------


## Hukif

Weird way to journal now, whats with the 888?

Also, I think I visited the biodome some days ago, basically what I did was, enter, be attacked by the silly machine because I had "negative energy", infect the machine and someone who was close, and leave. I would read through your journal, but dont' get new format <.<

----------


## Loaf

I was thinking the same. 888? Wtf..

----------


## Man of Shred

I think the 888 is how he divides his dream entries.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Weird way to journal now, whats with the 888?
> 
> Also, I think I visited the biodome some days ago, basically what I did was, enter, be attacked by the silly machine because I had "negative energy", infect the machine and someone who was close, and leave. I would read through your journal, but dont' get new format <.<



The security system on the biodome is fine.  Ran a diagnostics.  It is pretty much virus proof, though...  It is a sentient conscious AI, so any virus it will adapt to.  And it doesn't usually attack someone for having negative energy... I have negative energy loads of times, and I use the hot springs for healing.  So unless someone set up a fake security system to make it look like you weren't welcome... which seems entirely possible...

----------


## Loaf

Lolzor
I love reading the funny things that occur in your dream worlds.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Weird way to journal now, whats with the 888?
> 
> Also, I think I visited the biodome some days ago, basically what I did was, enter, be attacked by the silly machine because I had "negative energy", infect the machine and someone who was close, and leave. I would read through your journal, but dont' get new format <.<



I use 888 because I am too lazy to hit the shift key. Also, I like 8, and 888 even more.

I think that was you.  You should come again, and just let the machine purify you. You won't lose power.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> @ #434
> 
> Nice dream! That feeling you got when went into the shining sun continued when you woke up?



No, because, I had the dream way before I woke up. I have that feeling when I meditate sometimes, though.





> My aim is terrible. Even in video games I suck. 
> My recall was SO bad last night. The only thing I remember 100% was where I had this rash on my hand and my mother was like "Oh my must be bugs in your arms,"
> 
> As for the dream above. A horde of demons rings a bell. But as I said, my recall was unusually bad. But I do remember waking up in the night and thinking "Wow that was amazing" and I know for a fact I had a few dreams, but by the morning I had forgotten them. If I get bad recall again during an important time I think I might lose my mind.



Oh my god. My sister had a dream about a bug infecting her leg. It was like a cyborg insect implanted by the government.





> Oh dear... i havent pushed refresh or cleaned my cache in days... i thought nobody was updating... Well, i have some caching up to do, so my next few post will be outta synch from other peoples .
> 
> during the daydream of mine, I skydived out of a plane and my trojectory locked onto a hole in the ground, when i landed, i made sure of my surroundings and looked back at the hole, then i jumped in, i slid down the hole for a decent period of time until i broke though a differnt world's sky, and tumbled downwards to the grass. when i landed, that little white rabbit who stuck his tounge out at me was standing there in a stance that stated "i literally just doged your bullet that you 100% knew was going to hit me"
> the rabbit stuck his tounge out and the daydream blackend.
> 
> now i gotta go read the other X posts that are here



Wow, that sounds exactly like me. I actually had a meditation/daydream that Raven dreamed of later!

----------


## Loaf

> Oh my god. My sister had a dream about a bug infecting her leg. It was like a cyborg insect implanted by the government.



 ::D: 

Gross..

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 29, 2009

*Holographic Games*
I was in my Family Home where I lived when I was a kid.  I was playing a video game on a cathode ray tube television.  The characters were cute little cartoon characters, rendered in extreme detail.  They were holograms.  Then, I realized the whole game was a hologram.  The backdrop was buildings carved out of the side of a cave, like the Southwest Native Americans.  The characters were cute anthropormorphic things, mostly rabbits.  They were doing their own thing.  The characters came out and walked around on my arms.  My mom told me it was time to eat dinner. I told her I had to finish this level, because my characters were walking on my arms.

*** 
*Vampire Poon*
I am walking down the sidewalk with Angel and some other people.  Two vampires, a man and woman in modern dress approach us.  There is little blond boy with them. They boy wanders off.  The woman swings around a sign post like a stripper in front of me. "Hey you," she says to me, "want to touch my pussy?"
"Uh..." I am curious to see what was under a vampire's skirt, but I am not aroused. I look at Angel. 
She says, "Go ahead, see what happens." The vampire hikes her skirt up a bit, and I put my middle finger on her. I feel a fang instead of a hood. I see a white fang in my mind. I am startled, and recoil in disgust. The female vampire laughs at me.
There is a huge white guy with me. He is fat, strong, and funny.  We are partners. I am his sidekick, like superheros.  He says, "Okay, I think this chick is some kind of cannabilistic cockmuncher, I think. Let's check this out." We go across the street, and open a wide short book that is sitting on a barrel.  
There are pictures of different men, cowboys, clowns, construction workers, cops, soldiers, skater kids, all dead with missing bloody crotches. "Yup, sure enough. This bitch is crazy."
He flies away down the street. I follow him. "Hey, where are you going?" I say.
"Stop following me all the time. You have to fight on your own, and have your own adventures sometimes, you know."
I think, "I don't even know who this bastard is! I am just curious. What an a-hole!"
I follow him down the street to a mine cart on a mine cart track. We the track ends abruptly in a room that looks like the bilge of a large wooden ship. It's full of bunk beds. There are windows showing grassy hills outside, and it's a sunny day.  The male vampire is lying on the bottom bed in the far right corner. No one else is in the room, but I feel the presence of the Big Guy.  The vampire sits up.
I feel like I have less power somehow, because I feel like I am in a non-lucid.  I shout, "I am Juargawn, god of Nothing!" expecting myself to shapeshift. I don't, but my clothes change to my white desert nomad robes.  I shoot my hand at the vampire, not expecting a certain type of magic to come out. I am surprised when he floats up out of the bed under my control. "Aha! Telekinesis!" I think. The vampire scowls at me. He mumbles something about shitty magic.
I TK him out from under the bunk bed, then I slam him into the wall. It hurts him, but not much. I move him toward the middle of the room, and slam him into the wall as hard as I can. I fly him all over the room, slamming him into the walls, until he fades into semi-conciousness.  He is bloody and broken. I fucked his ass up. He shrinks and shrivels. I drop him to the floor. His body changes into an orange and red rubber doggie toy. 
"Die, you little shit! Just die already!" I stomp on the vampire. A clear orange gel oozes out. I stomp on him some more. "Dammit! Why won't you die!" I walk away in frustration.

missing time

*Inviting Slutty girl to the Moon*
I am in a room like a waiting room in a government office building in Hawaii. It's a bright sunny day outside.  I am pacing around, agitated.  A young woman in her mid to late twenties is watching me. "Hi!" she says brightly.
"Uh, what?"
I look at her. She is a bleach blond with fake blue contacts in her eyes. Her hair is burnt from chemicals.  She has too much foundation on her face. She is wearing fake red nails. She is wearing a tight white dress which is a little too small for her. It looks like she bought it awhile ago, then gained about ten pounds. She is obviously wearing a push up bra. She is holding a fake expensive brand purse on her lap with black sequins, and high-heeled shoes. 
"Oh, I just wanted to say, 'hi.'  You look bored, I am bored. I thought you might want to talk to me. Sorry."
"Oh, no, it's fine. What are you doing here?"
"I am waiting... waiting, waiting, always waiting! Waiting for the bus, waiting for a taxi, waiting for a sexy man to sweep me off my feet. Now I am waiting in line here. At least they have numbers so I can sit. My girlfriends are not responding to my text messages. I'm so bored. Want a blow job?"
"No."
"Oh, that's fine. What are you doing?"
"Well, I am waiting to go to the Moon. I am supposed to be there right now... but, somehow I got stuck in this non-lucid. It's annoying! What the hell is going on?"
"I don't know. So are you saying this is a dream? Non-lucid? That's some type of dreamer lingo?"
"Yeah..." 
"Dammit," I mumble to myself. I pull out a PDA with a large screen on it. I punch in some coordinates. A picture of the Moon pops up, and slowly rotates. "Did you see a guy dressed all in green, with a snake on his T-shirt, or a chick in white robes, she carries a staff?"
"Uh, no, sorry. You sure you don't want a blow job? I'm bored."
"No!"
"Oh, okay. What's that you got there?"
"C'mere." I set the PDA down on a counter. The woman walks over to the PDA and looks at it. 
"Oo! Pretty! That's a nice one! You must be a rich doctor or something!"
"No, no... I am an electronics technician. I made this in my lab."
"Oh, you must be smart!"
"Yeah, anyway, see this is where I am trying to go.  You can come if you want.  I don't know why I am having a tough time getting there. Something is wrong. I know I will be there soon." I mumble to myself in frustration.
"Uh, sure. Wait, no! Yes? Will I be alive? It looks scary. It is the Moon and all. I mean, there's no atmosphere, no air."
"Do whatever you want," I say dismissively. She walks away sadly. I pity her, yet am annoyed at the same time.

missing time

*Soul Healing T*
I am in T's house in the kitchen. Everything looks completely real. I start to freak out, like I usually do when I astral project into vivid reality. I feel like a ghost. I put my hand through the island counter. It passes right through. "Shit! Am I dead?" I think. "Or... no, wait, this is some kind of crazy astral dream."  I stand in one place, and I don't move. Raven walks around the corner. 
"Uh, Nomad? You okay? Are you lucid?"
"No. Wait, what? This is a dream? We are here."
"Yes, we are here. What do you mean?"
"Why does everything look so real? I am freaking out, Raven!"
"Don't be scared. I think we astral projected. Well, we are in the astral plane right now, not in the dream plane."
"This is freaking me out. I feel like a ghost."
Raven touches my shoulder gently. "It's okay. Here."
She hands me an orange mantra ball.  It is filled with an orange gel. Printed in white letters, it says, "This is only a dream."
I take a bite. The room gets brighter. The mantra ball says, "This is only a dream," in a sweet androgynous melodic voice.  I squish some of the orange gel into my mouth and swallow it. It tastes faintly like some type of fruit. I drop the remainder on the floor.
"Okay, now be Nomad," she says, handing me my Moonstaff. I take it, and my white desert nomad clothes appear on me.
"Oh, I get it!" I laugh.
"Everything does look pretty real, huh?" she says. 
"Yeah," I laugh.
"Okay, you lead the way," she says.
We walk down the hall, and phase through the bedroom door. T is sleeping. I see Koomo, Basara, and some others there. They all look so realistic! Koomo has a red gem on his third eye. It glows, and he telepathically tells me that he just kicked the ass of some astral demon asshole. I thank him back.
"Let's begin the healing," Raven says.
Metatron, a beautiful rainbow archangel, is standing at T's head. Basara is there, and I see Angel to the side, smiling at me. "Let's do this, Angelboy!" she says to me.  Basara plays guitar then, a flute like Andean pan pipes. T's dream body floats up out of the bed. 
"I think we need to go to her Inner World!" I say.
"I think you are right!" Raven says.
"We will stay here, and guard her," Metatron says. Koomo is standing guard, scanning the sky suspiciously. Angel sings a melodic tune softly, and closes her eyes, unfurling great Angel wings.

*The Nightmare World of a Tortured Soul*
Raven and I look at each other, nod, and go into T's third eye.  We are on a desolate landscape. The sky is red, and full of black clouds.  The ground is dry and cracked, and the land is full of dead black trees.  There are stream beds cut through the land, filled with blood.  Demons are swarming about, with great black wings, sulfurous breath, and wicked claws and fangs. All their eyes glow red.  They are taking copies of T as a little girl, and dropping her into pools of lava.  All the copies are screaming in terror.  It is pure hell.
I freak the fuck out. I scream in empathic terror.  Raven screams too, but calms down quickly.
She flies to me, and places one hand on my heart chakra, and another one on my third eye. I calm down. "Remember why we are here, my friend," she says telepathically.
"Right," I say. "Let's kick some demon ass!"  We scan the area. "First, let's take all the copies back from those assholes!" 
"And I will kick their asses, those sick bastards!" Raven says. 
I summon a black orb, glowing purple with lightning crackling on it, floating on my Moonstaff. I use magnetism, to draw all the copies to me, until they become one sad little girl curled up, crying in my arms. The demons get confused.
"Take her to safety!" Raven says. "I can handle these sickos myself!"
Raven flies into the sky, roaring in righteous fury, and raises her staff to the sky. Lightning from many clouds hits her staff, and charges it. Thunder booms across the landscape, and spikes of rock leap up from the lava pools, rendering them cool. All the demons look at her. The leader says, "We are going to eat your fucking soul, fresh meat. All attack!"
"I am Raven, Queen of Night, and you just fucked with the wrong bitch!" 
I fly away with the child, but I still see the battle going on.

*The battle:*
I hear the song, "Divide" by Disturbed. Raven laughs maniacally and divides herself. There are hundreds of her.  She is riding a black winged lion, blasting the demons with her staff. Some of her copies have black swords, some have black lances. She is slaying them left and right.  She shoots lighting encased in fire from her fingertips. Some of the demons try to tunnel underground, and she shoots lighting tendrils at them, following them, and yanking them out.  Some try to dive in the rivers of blood, but she burns it up with sacred flame.
The demons all run away to the horizon. A terrible shiny green and white dragon appears with metallic skin.  He has a symbol of a Naga emblazoned on his chest. A Japanese woman in light samurai armor is riding on his back. He roars in anger, and unfurls his wings. He flaps his wings, and the demons are blown back toward Raven.  The woman on his back is holding a lighting bolt in her hand.  Her eyes glow golden. She fires sunlight and the demons, burning them. It is MoSh and Asuka. MoSh breathes green and orange flame at the demons. They run in terror. Raven laughs, and merges herself back into one, become a great black dragon. She scoops them up, and smashes them between her hands. 
MoSh picks them up, and bites their heads off.
*
The rescue:*
I fly with the girl to a dark mountain. I turn us invisible. I float before a cave. I breathe fire into it, and demons run out, then fall over dead. I breathe violet flame into it to cleanse it.  We go in. With every step, water comes up out of my footprints, and shade plants and mushrooms begin to grow.  I take her to the back of the Cave. The Crystal Golem is there. He is cooking soup. I lay her down on a fur. He gives her some soup, and she falls asleep.
"She is not safe her for long," he says. I nod. "I will take her to my Cave of Healing where she will be safe. She can be absent from her Inner World, while you and your allies do cleansing. It may be a shock for her to be gone at first, but there will be no harm done to her mind. As soon as she wakes, I will teleport her and myself there. Don't worry. Just keep coming back here to cleanse her inner world of the darkness and filth. I also am going to need you to bring me healing herbs from your home planet."
"My home planet?"
"Yes. I will explain later. The matter is not presently urgent. Ah, see, she stirs." Little girl T awakes a little bit. The Crystal Golem looks into her eyes. "You will be safe with me," he says gently. She nods. He picks her up, and puts her on his back. A blue and white gem on his third eye shoots out light, and he disappears.
MoSh, Raven, and Asuka, appear at the entrance to the cave.
"Everything all right? What's going on?"
"The Crystal Golem took her to the Cave of Healing. How went the battle?"
"Some of the little bastards are still hiding in places. There are so many. This is going to take a long time. This nightmarescape is huge," Raven says.
"Yes, well, there are decades of nightmares, here," I say. 
"I know," Raven says sadly, and a tear forms on her cheek. 
I give her a hug, and whisper, "thanks."  She squeezes me really tight, and I try not to cry.
"We are the Guardians of the Sacred Dreams," I tell her telepathically. "The Sacred Dreams of our families." We teleport back out into the astral.
Everyone stops singing.
"How did it go," Angel says. "Oh, you look exhausted. You're wounded!" I nod.
Metatron makes a merkabah chariot, and takes us all to the Hot Springs on the Moon. he gives us all a strange fruit to eat. It's cool and delicious. We slide down into the Springs. I feel so calm and relaxed. Angel snuggles up next to me. Basara snuggles up to Raven. Asuka snuggles up to MoSh.
"There's a lot of love going on in here," Angel smiles, and squeezes me. Metatron kisses each of us on the head and disappears.
"Oh, we totally forgot to summon the caduceus!" I say.
"Oh, don't worry. I did at the end of the battle, to heal the land, but mostly we were cauterizing. Sorna helped. Selene came and made portals for us, to toss the bastards into hell," Raven says.
"Hell, yeah!" I say.

----------


## Man of Shred

not much i remember from last night nomad. I do remember being big, fighting, and going thru lots of portals. it's all a haze.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 29, 2009

Nap Dream

*In my Lab*

I am in my electronics lab on an asteroid, working on some inventions.  I have a bunch of tools lying about, and test equipment. There are shelves full of half-built robots and machines.  There is a plaque with the face of Vulcan on it.  I am doing some work with a bright blue flame.  There is a starry sky outside.

*Stupid Demon*
A huge red winged demon bursts through the wall, creating a vaccuum, and my stuff flies out into space.  I take off my goggles.  "Who the hell are you, asshole? You fucked up my lab. Now you're going to pay."
"I am Lord Gawn, I serve the Dark Prince, and Nevergawn himself."
"You ain't shit.  I know Gawn, and you're aren't it, lameass."
He grabs me by my throat, and lifts me into the air. I laugh, and my witchblade forms a steel collar around my neck, slicing his hand. He squeezes tighter, and spikes come out. The demon yelps in pain, and releases me. He holds his wrist. "Ah, you made me bleed, you bastard! What the fuck are you?"
"I am a god, a child of the Most High! I am Juargawn, god of Nothing!" I laugh, changing into a white lion-man, with black leopard spots. I make my left hand grow big slowly. "You just fucked with the wrong dreamer!" I grab him around the throat and lift him up. He tries to gnaw at my wrist but, can't reach. He scratches at my forearm with his claws on his wrists and feet. My witchblade forms armor over my arm, cutting his toes and fingers. 
He begins screaming at me telepathically, since my paw is around his neck. "You Jew bastard!  You fucking little no-penis Chink!  You are going to fail! Epic fail, in everything you do. You and your weak-kneed lame ass friends. You are going to live in misery and die in obscurity.  You fucking Chink-eyed stoner gypsy. You're all rotten, and worthless. You pollute the gene pool."
"Alright," I say, "I've had enough of your shit. You aren't even a demon. I can tell by how to talk, you fucking idiot. Who are you really?"
"I am a Nightstalker, bitch!  I have the power of demons, so don't fuck-"
I point at him with my other hand, and two spikes shoot out from my fingertips into his eyes, going through his head. He screams and writhes in pain. I shove him off the spikes, and he falls to the ground, clutching his face. Wads of cash wrapped in white paper spew out of his guts, on to me, covered with slime.
"What the hell is this weird nastiness?"
He blindly leaps up at me, and bites my face. My witchblade forms over my face, and spikes come out into his mouth.  He yowls in pain, as Koomo pulls him off of me.
"Ah, you bastard! This isn't supposed to happen! I don't lose dream battles."
I wipe my face, and see my blood on my hand. "Welcome to your first loss, bitch!" I raise my foot to stomp on his face, and a metal boot forms, with spikes coming out. I slam his face into the asteroid.  I see strings attached to him. 
"You worthless puppet. Look at you. You're pathetic!" Steel angel wings unfurl from my back, and I fly across his strings, and cut them. 
"No, I need those!" he whines. 
"Oh my goddess. No, you don't you pathetic loser. You sound like a child."
"I am a child."

*Another Tooth*
"What the hell? Another Tooth? Goddammit!"
"What?"
I wrap him up in bandages like a mummy, so he can't move his limbs, only his wings.  Blood seeps out.  I grab a chunk of the asteroid, and crush it into dust. I spit in the dust, and form mud, packing it on to his wounds. 
"Well, I can tell you still want to be a Nightstalker. You think it's all fun and games, until you go insane, you insolent child. Now, I have this mess to clean up."  He changes into a small gargoyle boy. I pick him up with astral tentacles from my forehead like antennae, and look at him scrutinizingly.  
"Now, tell me, who the hell sent you?"
"Neil."
"That bastard? Dammit. You know he's not The Prince of Darkness, right? He just gave himself that title. He's just another, dreamer kid."
"And you're not a god."
"Don't you think I know that, you little brat? It's a joke. You don't get it. Anyway, stay the hell out of my lab, stay the hell away from me and my friends. Maybe I'll help you one day, like I did Tooth, but I can tell you like the demons, so there's nothing I can do until you decide you want to be free."
"They are not demons!" 
"See? You're a fool, kid." I kick him off my asteroid, and he flies back to earth. 
"Tell your Prince of Darkness to stop using children to do his bidding!"
"He's my friend!" he says as he disappears. I smack my head. I summon a Hawaiian owl, a Pueo. He lands on my wrist. 
"Follow that Nightstalker, and show me where he goes." The owl nods. I summon a loaf of cinnamon bread with a bomb in it. "Oh, and send my regards to Mr. Darkness." The owl almost grins, and picks up the loaf, and flies away. 
"I am getting sick of that bastard," says Koomo. 
"I know. What a puss. I block him from my dreams, so he sends a child Nightstalker after me."  

*The Angels*
Michael appears. "Hey, you need healing, brother. You're a mess."
"No, I don't! I'm fine!" I growl. 
"Well, I am going to do it, whether you like it or not." 
"Fine, but I have to clean up this mess!" I form tornadoes, to clean up the mess, then I use gravity magic to pull all my stuff back in. I begin sealing up my lab, and replacing the wall. Metatron appears. He speaks to me telepathically. "You need to release that rage, son!"
"Don't you tell me what to do! I don't care if you're an ancient timeless interdimensional, being, dude!"
Metatron laughs. "Such youthful insolence, for an ancient animal soul." 
I growl in defiance. Metatron sends rainbow love energy to me. I can't help but feeling better. 

*Mr. Q10*
Sacrosanct appears. "So why do I have no safety systems in place on my lab, man? Dammit!"
"Because you never put any on here. I guess you thought making it on an asteroid, it would be hidden. You didn't know at the time that you could be traced."
"I don't even remember making a lab!"
"Oh, well you did. Your dream self chose to make this long ago. It's been dusty for years, but now you have come back to it in dreams because of your renewed interest in electronics.  You can practice here for waking life, thus cycling the power."
"Okay, weird. I don't even remember intending to come here consciously."
"You didn't, but your subconscious has other ideas.  Man, you forget a lot."
"I know! It's so aggravating!"
"Hush, child. Most people cannot even remember what they ate for lunch yesterday.  Just be at ease with yourself right now, where you are."
"Oh, so easy for you to say, Mr. Eternal Powerful Being. Life is so easy for you."
"No, it's not," he says sadly.
"Shit! I didn't mean to hurt your feelings."
"No, you don't understand. I have the Curse of the Angels, just like you. I can't help everyone I would like too... My power is limited. Thus... eternal sadness is my cross to bear."
"Damn, that's heavy."
"Anyway, let me help you create security systems for your lab here, Mr. Nomad!" he says brightly. "Or, would you rather just I transport the whole thing inside the Biodome?"
"Nah, I kind of like it here in the asteroid belt, with my view of Earth and the other planets and such. It feels remote, and kind of dangerous."
"Alright then, here is a timespace field generator, which will create a cube of timespace around your asteroid here." He gives me a strange device that looks like a steel box with a black sphere crackling out of it. I set in on a table in the center of my lab. An antenna pops up, and forms a force field around the asteroid. 
"And, here," he says, showing me tiny robots in his hand, "are your security droids!" He breathes on them, and the fly out and patrol the asteroid.  "You created them, but, I just gave them sentience! They are very small, but very powerful. They can multiply, and send nanomachines into your enemies to disorient and disable them."
"Anything else?" I ask.
"Ah, yes! This," he says, showing me a funny little bouncing ball, "is an illusion generator. You can make your asteroid lab here look like a towering fortress, or nothing, or a flaming fireball, whatever you want. Just ask this little ball here. His name is Ralph. He used to be a dog last lifetime. Your dog."
"Okay," I laugh. "Hi Ralph!" Ralph bounces in Sancrosanct's hand and mushes against my face. He flies outside, and makes the whole thing look like it's enwreathed in flame, with stone gargoyles on the corners.
"Wow, thanks man! Anything else."
"Well, that should be all you need, but I can tell you have questions for me."
"Yes. Like, how does my dream self do all this? Make decisions and all, that I don't even remember?"
"Well, everyone has a dream body, mind body, astral body, physical body, soul-spirit, which is a type of body, an aura body, which is kind of an energy field. Anyway, I don't want to confuse you with too much information, but your dream body is more connected to your subconcious, of course, just like your astral body. Your mind body is more connected to your concious. Anyway, you can put a lot of intentions into your subconcious which your dream body and astral body will act out.  This is why it's important to have a pure heart."
"Is my heart pure?"
"No, no one's is. Not even mine. But, you can purify it constantly.  Your Buddhist practice, doing it daily, it's helping you. Focusing on goodness and beauty, loving people, encouraging friends to succeed. You need to focus this same encouraging energy on yourself. Love yourself, and it will help to keep your heart pure as possible. This the source of true power. You know, Nam Myoho Renge Kyo, and all that."
"Right, thanks. I am just so frustrated right now... There is so much I want to do, and so many mistakes I have made in the past are holding me back."
"Look at it this way: you made those in the past. Now, they are out of the way. Strengthen your mind, strengthen your body. Strengthen your resolve. Don't grit your teeth, little lion, for that will give you TMJ!" he laughs. "But, be determined. Never, never give up. Seek to win. Win all you need. Bless yourself, and you can bless others!" he smiles. Flowers and gold come out of him, and flow over me like water. "You need to pull your dream body into you, and ground yourself."
"Are you saying my dream body flies around and does stuff when I am awake?"
"Absolutely. How do you think you share dreams with people when you are awake, and they are sleeping?"
"Well, that's just crazy, but it makes so much sense!"
"Well, I am just a few millenia older than you, Nomad," Sacrosanct grins. "So, what do you name this place."
"Q10! Like co-enzyme Q10, after you, man!"
"Aw, that's sweet," Sacrosanct blushes.
"Dammit, I am waking up!" I look at Metatron and Michael.
"The healing is not complete," they say in unison. "But, we will continue to heal you when you are awake. We are with you, always."

----------


## Man of Shred

Nomad, i've already told you a hundred times that the astral or dream body is still active while you are awake. It is your double. it is you. It is dreaming you in this life.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 29, 2009

What the owl showed me

The Prince of Darkness, as he calls himself, sits on a throne in a castle, silently brooding.  He wears tight black pants, like a 1700's dandy.  He has white ruffles on his chest, and a big black jacket.  He has a big head with pale skin, and black hair brushed back.  He is a vampire without wings.  He has cloth wings that come out from his costume.  He loves himself, and likes to look at himself in a mirror. He smiles at his reflection. He scries with an eternal flame.  His one desire is to get Angel back.  He cycles gold coins in his hands, and plays with it.  He uses astral tentacles made of gold, to draw what he wants to him.
There are a bunch of female DC's for his pleasure.
He has male DC servants that bring him food, and compliment him on how wonderful he is.  He makes them summon heads of people he dislikes, so he can eat them.  He hates me, and any men that get near Angel. He plots and plots in his castle.  He has found a powerful nightstalker child to do his bidding. He controls him like a puppet.  The child likes the power. The castle is weak, being pure illusion.  He has strong dreaming power, but he doesn't understand anything about the dream plane. His concious is not aware of his dream self.  He wants soul healing, but won't admit it.

The owl dropped the loaf of bomb bread on a silver platter that a male DC was taking to him.  The owl made blood seep out of the bread to make it more appetizing.  He ate it whole.  His head exploded, and he died temporarily. He respawned, ghostlike, and screamed, "Who did this to me?"
He saw the owl, and shot a spinning blade at it. The owl teleported away.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 29, 2009

Healing P.
NOTES
"Oh my god, I am so exhausted!" I say to Raven.  She gives me an apple.  
"Here, eat this, you need energy!" I ate it, and felt energy flowing through me.  "You good?" she asks. I nod. "Let's go." She summons a portal.

There is a nasty black creature banging on a force field with his fists, looking for an opening.

We summon two caduceus'.

We heal him. He squirms and screams like Gollum. "It burns! It burns! Oh, it burns!"

A dream demon floats off of him, and scowls at us. I pounce on it, and stab it in the chest.  Raven summons fire to burn the ectoplasm off. I summon healing rain.

He sits up, and says thanks, but I didn't need your help. Raven rolls her eyes. Jeez. He sprouts bat wings, and flies away. He says, "I like dark energy! It makes me strong."
"Dammit!" I say. "What an idiot! Did we waste our time?"
Raven says, "I hope not!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nomad, i've already told you a hundred times that the astral or dream body is still active while you are awake. It is your double. it is you. It is dreaming you in this life.



 :tongue2: 

You have more understanding than I do. Please be patient with me. All this is new to me!  ::?:

----------


## mowglycdb

Summon me any time I'll try doing something to help.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 30, 2009

_Note: I am writing in a more abridged style at the suggestion of MoSh (in a dream, haha) for sake of time. I would love to write a more detailed version of this, but this only took me about three hours as opposed to six or seven._

*Dream:*
I am in something like a skate park, then I realize it's a canal. There is graffiti everywhere. I think, "I should bomb this! No, those tagger days are over. Grow up, Nate."
I say out loud a parody poem by one of my favorite graf artists: Katch 1: 
_I dream of nights when I used to creep,
but I have promises to keep..._
I find some drain pipes. Someone tells me I can open the gate if I just turn a certain crank. The gate has a padlock on it.
A boy unlocks the gates, and we go in.

*Dream:*
Working at a school. Angel is going to marry the Fairy Prince in two weeks.  "We could move in together with some friends into a nice house."
"Uh, aren't you going to marry the Fairy Prince?"
"Well... uh, yes..."
"Why? You don't even love him!"
"Oh, I am getting bad reception all of a sudden. Gotta go. Sorry."
*
Dream:*
Sherrif''s cel phone. Dammit. I accidentally grabbed it.
I fumble around trying to lock a co-worker's bag to mine.
A kid is looking at a Sam Keith type drawing of a fantastic elephant type creature.
Kid asks me: Do you want to evolve? 
Into what? 
An alien. 
Sure.
A dude lies down on the bed next to me in the break room.
He is all dirty and sweaty. We have our boots on.
*
Dream:*
On Asteroid Q10, in my lab.
Holographic Display to organize my life.  Two rows of screens:
Physical, 
Financial, 
Mental,
Spiritual,
Dream,
Creative,
Happiness,
Love,
Organization,
Peace.

Q says, "Good job cycling the power."

I create two steampunk pets.  One for MoSh's birthday: a sentient bright yellow ninja steampunk duck that swims through the air, and sings like a canary with two short swords on his back, and speaks telepathically.  Another for MoSh and Asuka's wedding: A bright orange and gold steampunk koi that swims through the air, and breathes fire.  The ninja duck rides upon the koi.  Their names are Samson and Delilah.

Koomo says, "that Nightstalker kid is trying to get back in."
"Tell him he is going to have to wait."
"He left. He's riding some type of werebeast back to Earth."
"Weird."
"You're a crazy mad scientist, brother."  I grin.  
I create microbots to swarm over my body and remove parasites if they appear, and to aid my Witchblade.


Wedding on the Moon
In my Living House
I am standing on Jo's back, holding reins.  I land on the Moon.  MoSh is in my Living House, looking at himself in a mirror. He's a tad nervous.  I tell him, "Don't scry."
"Dude, I am not going to. Dude, I want a cigarette."
"You don't need that." 
"Right."
"Here, have a some Sereni-Tea."  He is wearing tux, and traditional Japanese dress at the same time.  Mice, moths, and bats fix his hair, shave his face, and neaten his clothes. 
"What am I? Cinderella?"
"I don't know, dude! Ask them!" 
The small animals dance and scurry off.  They say they are going to watch just in case he gets a wrinkle, or a hair goes out of place.  
I take off his glasses. "Ack! I can't see!" I blow ocular implants into his eyes.
"Will they hurt?" 
"No, it's a dream."
"Right."
"Here, have some Lucidi-Tea."
"No, thanks. I know this is a dream. How about some more Sereni-Tea, though? This time mix it with green tea."

We roll up on cyborg dog-cycles. I take his leather jacket, and hang it on nothing.  We enter from the side.

At the Temple of Gawn, The Ceremony

I feel like I am in a MMORPG wedding. "Oh, shit! I am Raven's escort. Duh!"
I teleport back out. Raven is wearing a lavender dress, and a traditional Japanese dress, just like us.  Her hair is up, and she has flowers in her hair. Her face is not hidden like usual.  She takes my arm.  We walk down the aisle.  I wink at Angel.  She blows me a kiss. Basara winks at Raven. She blushes.
I stand next to MoSh. Raven stands on the other side.  Where did the flower girl come from? Oh, it's Sydney. Joseph is the ring-bearer.  
Asuka walks down the aisle with her father. He looks like a stern samurai, but he is smiling.  He is wearing traditional Japanese dress. He escorts her down the aisle, and she stands next to Robert. Her mother sniffles. I get kind of choked up, then I feel silly, and take a deep breath. I hear MoSh take a deep breath with me. I laugh inside.
I see Gawn in the front row.  He nods at me and winks. 
"Good job taking care of my son. You're a good brother-in-law." Selene is next to him. She beams at me.
Q is officiating. He is wearing the garb of a Protestant reverend, and a Japanese Shinto Priest.
He ties their hands together with a small white rope in a sacred knot. They untie it together. They drink from the same cup.  Joseph gives them rings.
They kiss.  Light comes out of them, and brightens the temple.  The statue of Gawn's eyes glow bright yellow.
Tapestries unfurl, and confetti falls.  Birds and butterflies fly in. We erupt in applause.
Q says their last name in Japanese. I don't understand the word, but, my Babelfish says it means: Sacred Peace. 
They walk down the aisle, and we throw rice at them, as they get in a limo, and drive to the reception. Sarnox is the driver.

The Reception

There is a ice sculpture of two swans forming a heart. "I made it myself," I brag. 
"Hey, it's all about my ego today!" MoSh teases. 
We sit at the head table. Angel sits on one side of me. MoSh sits on the other. Sydney is on the other side of Angel. On the other side of Asuka is Raven, then Joseph. 
I propose a toast. My heart is bursting with joy.
"To their indestructable happiness, and eternal love!"
I drink. It's sparkling apple juice.  
The Cusp asks if it's an open bar. "Yeah." He is annoyed it's non-alcoholic. He tries to to change it into alcohol, but it doesn't work.
"Hey!"
We laugh.  He eats a bunch of chocolate on the table instead.

The food is perfect.  Everything I get is vegetarian. Angelina says she cooked it just for us. 

The cake is vanilla and chocolate. MoSh is very nice when he feeds it to Asuka.  Asuka smashes it on his face and laughs, then licks it off. He blushes. Music starts. It's a mix between rock ballads, and Japanese pop.  
MoSh dances with Asuka. Her father dances with her.  I dance with Asuka, Raven, Angel, Asuka's mother, and Selene.  Selene tells me she's happy for me. She understands everything without me having to tell her anything, and there is never a goodbye between us.
MoSh dances with Raven, Angel, Selene, Asuka's mother, Angelina, Pixy. Everyone gets up and dances together.
MoSh gets up and plays a guitar solo.  He sings rock in Japanese. Asuka laughs, claps, and a tear forms on her cheek. She tells me, "I feel pure happiness."
MoSh steps down, and Asuka makes out with him.  She plays a stringed instrument with a tortoise shell for the body of it.  Everyone is transfixed.
MoSh's brother gets up, and plays djembe. I get on stage, and play didjeridoo. Raven joins in with the ocarina. It sounds haunting. MoSh gets back on stage, and plays electric guitar. We play a tribal rock song.  Everyone dances like crazed beasts.
The Earth rises over the horizon.  We become our Beast Selves and a few become Shadow Selves. We are all anthropormorphic. I see myself dancing with the people, and Raven, MoSh, his brother too! MoSh's Beast self is a werewolf with green and white snake skin.  Asuka is a crane. Raven and I are jaguars. We change between day and night phases. Mosh's brother is the same type of creature, but, his skin is a dark purple, almost black. Basara is a half cheetah, half saber-toothed tiger, with angel wings.  

Mowglycdb is a cute fox.  Majinaki is a timber wolf.  Loaf is a wolverine. Selene is an Arctic Wolf.  Silverwolf and Warrior Tiger are grey wolves. Pixy is a Emerald Boa with branches growing out of her. Angelina is a bear. Asuka's mother is a giant salamander.  Asuka's father is a demon samurai. Redisreddish is a little vampire with dark purple wings and horns.  The Cusp is a blue gargoyle. Angel becomes a half vampire, half angel.  Joseph is a pure white eagle, and soars over us. Sydney is  cute hedgehog. We howl at the earth.  Koomo doesn't change. "What did you expect?" He says to me.
He unfurls his wings, and flies over us. He drops dark purple orbs on to us which explode with a BOOM to the beat.
Gawn grows huge, and becomes Pan. He plays the Pan pipes. I feel his music flowing through me. We dance madly. Gawn blows the Conch of Pan, and a legion of angels come down, and bless us with their energy. 
Vegeta and Koomo say, "We have some party crashers."
"Let them in," I say.
Moon Orcs and the remote viewers disguised as moon imps roll in, so do Lunar Wolves, and residents of the City of Nowhere. Little algae creatures from my very first dream of a tower on the moon appear also. They all say, "Why weren't we invited?" I shrug and tell them to dance and drink.  Some of the orcs and imps start fighting for fun, and they get teleported out of the Biodome.  They start a huge battle outside. Some of the Lunar Wolves leave to join in.
We dance until the sun rises over the horizon. Everyone is tired.

I find Cusp. I tell him "Happy Birthday," and give him a present.
"What me? I am an asshole."
"No, you're not, my gargoyle brother. Open it."
"You're such a fag," he teases.
He opens it. It's a little steampunk grey terrier pup with wings. His third eye has a jewel on it. "It's a button," I say.
The Cusp presses the jewel. The dog grows into a huge light grey Irish Wolfhound with wings. 
"The first form is for lucidity and recall, the second form is for transportation, and battle," I say. 
"Now tell him 'shrink.'"
The Cusp says, "Shrink."
The dog changes into the size of an insect, and flies into his pocket.
Cusp says, "Nifty, thanks bro. What's your name?"
"Nate."
"Cool. We should watch The Tick. Spoon!"
The Tick appears with Arthur.
The Cups says, "Are you real?" The Tick grabs him and tosses him around. The Biodome teleports them outside and they battle each other. Arthur says, "Oh, be careful Tick! Gargoyles are dangerous!"

MoSh and Asuka get ready to get in a limo. Sarnox is driving.
"Where are you going?"
"Hawaii of course!"
"Hold on!" I press my third eye to his, and give him a download of cool places to go on his honeymoon.
"Thanks. We are going to Japan, too, all around the world, really. Maybe Hollow Earth, other planets, we'll see. Bye!"  
They get in the limo, and it snakes through the sky, to Earth.
I see Hawaii in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.  I think about how beautiful it is there. I think about how I love my planet, I love the Moon, the Sun, the Solar System, the beauty, terror, and infinite vastness of the universe. I think about how I love my waking life, my dream life, and all the beautiful planes of existence. 
I think about Rae and the Ogre, Angel and the Dark Prince, how I met a version of Gandalf on this plane, and all the different versions of people, and how strange it is. Raven and my twinner show up, two cat people in space suits, and they wave at me. I think about how much I love Raven, MoSh, and all my dream friends in all planes.  I think about how many times Michael and Koomo rescued me from so much crap in my life. I think about how much I love my family, and I want to heal them in dreams as much as I can. Michael stands next to me, and puts his arm around me. "I know," he says, "it's the Curse and the Blessing of the Angels. You are one of us now."
"I just wish I could heal them all, right now," I whisper hoarsely. Other people join me, and we gaze at the Earth.
"I wish I could stay here forever," Raven says. I give her a hug, and kiss her cheek. 
"We are learning to cycle the power, my shaman sister," I say. "People have different power levels on different planes. You and I, well we already know where our greatest power lies. But, we are doing it, spinning the sacred wheel, the chakra at the center of the planes. I appreciate you a lot, for showing me all this, for making me feel sane for once in my life!"
Raven laughs sadly. I gesture toward the Temple of Gawn. She turns and looks at it. "Look! You made that. I see it! MoSh sees it. We are corporeal, our bodies, sleeping down there on that planet... You are turning that into virtual reality, and people's mind-bodies will visit it, just as our dream bodies were there tonight! You can do it. I believe in you!"
Loaf, Majinaki, and Red walk to me. They ask me if they are going to remember this dream. "I hope so, kids," I say. I give them all hugs. 
Angel walks to me, and leans on me. She kisses my cheek. I turn and kiss her on the lips.
"Why don't you wake up, and write this dream down, Nate? It's really important, this night much more important than many others."
"You sound like Selene." I see Selene merge into her.
"I am Selene," she says, and moonlight shoots out of her eyes as they glow white.
"Now, wake up!" she whispers.

----------


## Man of Shred

I just wanted to thank you for the best birthday present ever.
I don't remember much But I'm told when i was singing in japanese i was playing a faster rock version of this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHiHy6R-6Wg

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 31, 2009

*Don't Fuck with The Moon People*
I open my dream eyes.  Raven is standing next to my bed. She cracks her knuckles, and giggles maniacally. "You ready, Nomad?" she asks, changing into a cute orange tabby. "Huh? Oh, yeah," I chuckle. 
Angel appears. "Hey what are you guys doin'?  Why are you laughin' all weird?"
"You'll see. Want to come?"
"Just tell me."
"Well, we are going to teach someone a lesson: don't fuck with the Moon People!" I giggle like a kid that just ate the last cookie from the cookie jar out of spite. Raven laughs at how ridiculous I sound.
"Uh, okay, you two weirdos," Angel says. 
"Well, we have to get, Allison," Raven says. "Hmm... Yeah. She's on the Moon. Get in my ship, you guys." We get in Raven's Fire Valkyrie.  
"Alien parasites detected," says the ship. "Move to the aft of the ship for cleansing."
The three of us stand in the back of the ship, and it scans us, then using healing circles of white light. "Okay, don't be too mean. I know what you are going to do!" the ship says.
"Okay you guys, tell me what you are going to do, already."
I place my left middle finger on Angel's third eye, and give her the download.
"Oh my god. That bitch! She's worse than my landlords even!" she says. I nod. "Alright! I'm in!"
"Really?" Raven says.
"Oh, hell yeah. Oh, I can be a witch bitch sometimes. Ask Nomad, he knows." Raven just chuckles, and gets in the pilot seat. Raven flies the ship straight up, then we go into hyperdrive into a wormhole. There are plants growing in it. There is a sleeping Warpwyrm in it. He opens and eye, and grins at us, then goes back to sleep. We land on the Moon, and step out. 

*On the Mizzoon*
There is a party going on in the Biodome. Music is bumping.  Warrior Tiger appears, holding hands with Silverwolf. "Hey! We were just having fun here! This DJ is kicking our asses!" I see DJ Hope (my ship's AI) battling DJ Saber (my cousin.) My cousin is bobbing to the music. His hair looks crazy, and his tongue is hanging out. Warrior Tiger swings Silverwolf in a circle, and tosses her. Silverwolf stops in mid-air, then swims through the air back to Warrior Tiger, and pounces on her. Silverwolf changes into a werewolf. "Hey you!" she says, and licks her face.  
"Well, I guess we're all going!" Raven says. 
"Hell, yeah!" says Silverwolf. "They fucked with the wrong witches!"
"Oh my god, you are both witches. I saw that," Angel says.  
"And you, witch sister, oh nope. You left the practice.  Hmm... You still have magic in you," says Silverwolf. 
WT puts her arm around Silverwolf, and looks her up and down lasciviously. "So, Nomad, who is this hot chica you brought with you? She's pretty sexy." Silverwolf slaps WT's ass. "Hey!" Allison giggles. Angel blushes.
"She's my friend, my really... really, good special friend," I grin. 
"Oh my god, Nomad! You made that sound so dirty!" I burst out laughing.  
"But, she's not as sexy as Raven!" Silverwolf and Allison say together, and dance around Raven, holding hands, like kids playing "London Bridges". 
"Oh, my god, you guys!" Raven blushes. They both kiss her on the cheek, and touch her shoulders, then slide their hands down slowly. Raven teleports away. Her face is beet red.
"Oh my god, you guys! How embarrassing! Don't you know kids read our DJ's?"
"Aw, we were just having a little fun!" Allison says. "Don't be shy!"
"Hey, we were supposed to do something, remember?" Raven says.
"Oh yeah. Then, after... party! That MoSh guy is cute. We need to find him a girlfriend in Canada. And you a boyfriend... or girlfriend, Raven," Allison.
"Oh stop it, already!" Raven says. "Let's go!" she creates a portal.
"Hey, what are you guys doing," MoSh says, appearing from the crowd with Asuka. I use my Selenite to give him the download. "Um, okay... that's kind of... creepy-weird. I'll just stay here."
Majinaki, redisreddish, and Loaf appear. They remind me of the Teen Titans. Majinaki is wearing a shirt with dark grey cloudman on it with lightning coming out.  Loaf is wearing a shirt of a guy riding a bomb in a red circle. The guy on the bomb has the same shirt. Red is a little vampire wearing crimson, with hooves and horns. She is weilding a trident. "What are you guys, doing?" 
I shoot three astral tentacles at them, and give them the download. Red fumes. I see steam come out of her little vampire forehead. Her eyes glow red. "Whoah, little vampire, go easy!" I say. 
"Well, that's just mean! What a meanie! I hate people like that!"
"Well, hate's a strong word. We aren't going to be cruel, just, teach this beeyotch a little lesson."
"Dude, did you just say beeyotch instead of bitch?" Loaf says. I grin. "Man, you are ridiculous, Nomad."
"Thanks," I bow.  Majinaki silently punches one fist into the other, and lightning sparks on his fist and eyes. Pointed ears of an animal out of his head, claws and a tail, then go back to normal.  I am a little startled. 
"Oh, did I scare you, Nomad?" Maji says. 
"A little."
"Oh, sorry!"
"No, it's okay. You are just feeling your power."
"Oh my god! Less talky talky, more fighty fighty!" Raven says, and closes the portal. 
"Let's be evil," Loaf says, and laughs maniacally. He slams one fist into the other, and fangs, cat ears, and claws, and a devil tail pop out of him. His eyes glow red.
"Uh.. Loaf?" He laughs more and more crazily. His skin cracks, and disappears. Underneath is a crimson tough rhino skin. He roars, and flies up into the sky.  Bat wings burst out of his back, and his feet change to hooves. He grows two bull horns, and his fingers grow larger claws. Dream color yellow-black tiger stripes appear on him. His eyes glow golden. He laughs, and his voice shakes the Biodome like thunder.
"Uh... Josh?"

*Thunder Farts* 
"I am Devilcat! Don't fuck with the Moon People, fuckers!" he roars at no one in particular. He summons a loaf bomb, and bites it in half, then spits it out, it explodes ten feet in front of his face. He chuckles, and eats the rest, and farts loudly. His fart sounds like thunder. "Mm, delicious! Thank you, self!" he says.
Raven says, "What the fuck?"
Loaf summons three loaf bombs, and juggles them.  Raven falls over, rolling on the ground laughing. Loaf takes a bite of each, then spits each bite out like a watermelon seed. He then eats all three, and exhales fire from his mouth. A loaf bomb with a devil cat face flies out of the center of the fire, and explodes. I fall over laughing, until tears come out of my eyes. Loaf farts again like thunder. Everyone is laughing their asses off. 
"Okay, okay, let's go already," Raven says, wiping a tear from her eyes. She creates a portal.
"Alright you Teen Titans, let's go. Loaf, quit being your Shadow Self, and get down here!" I say. 
Loaf says, "Huh?" and changes back to normal, falling from the sky. "Dude, what just happened? Where am I? Nomad?" 
"Into the portal!" I say, and toss Loaf in. Everyone laughs, and we go in. Robin, Batman's sidekick appears, and swings in after us.  

*In Tucson*
We land in a street in Tucson in front of a little adobe house.  
"Let's burn it to the ground!" Loaf says. 
"Whoah, not yet!" Raven says. "First, Nomad, you be an awesome tenant, then have a party. Heehee."
"Okay!" I change into a cute little Asian chick, and knock on the front door with a paper in my hand. A spooky woman answers, and looks around suspiciously, then at me. 
I hear Raven say, "Oh, hide!"
I have a paper in my hand. "Um, hi!" I pretend to be nervous. "I was responding to the craigslist ad..."
"Oh, come in," the lady says sweetly, forcing a fake smile. She offers me some cookies. "Oh, thanks, mm... oatmeal raisin, my favorite!" I say. The cookies are good, but a little stale.
"Oh, they're leftover from a Christmas party at work. I don't really like raisins, so just eat up, but save some for other prospective ten- I mean, eat up!" she laughs nervously. She shows me her house. It looks like she just cleaned it. I can smell that nasty dusty vacuum smell.
"So, do you have pets?" she says.
"Oh, gosh no!" I say. "Do you?"
"Yes, two cats... I don't know where they are... They are outside cats."
"Oh, I do love cats so very much." _Don't ham it up too much, Nomad!_ "But, I can't have any pets right now. Too busy with school!"
"Oh, you're in school?"
"Oh, yeah.. I go to U of A.  I am in pre-med.  Following Mommy and Daddy's lead, you know.  I am so grateful to them that I don't have to work while in college. They pay for everything."
I hear the woman's thought: Ka-Ching! I chuckle inwardly. 
"Well, would you mind feeding my cats ever, like if I go on vacation, or anything?" I hear the woman's thoughts again: _or if I am getting nailed by my boyfriend, and I want to sleep over. _ 
"Eyew!" I think, and decide to block the woman's thoughts.
"Oh, of course. Cats are easy. You just put out food and water, and there ya go. That's it!"
"Right! Well, I like you. The room is yours if you want it. Do you have checks on you? Let me get the agreement... Sorry, I just have to do this to protect both of us, you see... uh, be right back." 
I whip out a checkbook with a picture of the moon in the background. A watermark says on it faintly in small caps: DON'T FUCK WITH THE MOON PEOPLE. I chuckle quietly. I make out the check for $10,000.  _Shit, way too much._ I make out a new check for $5,000. She comes back. I sign the agreement, and give her the check.
"Oh!" she says, "What's this?"
"Oh, well, I'd rather just pre-pay for the whole lease up front. It's easier that way," I say nonchalantly.  
"Um, okay... let me just deposit this, because the bank is going to close soon," she says giddily.  She disappears, and is instantly back.
"The check cleared! I mean, thank you, you're a good kid. Um, anyway, I am going on vacation. Uh, I had been planning this for awhile... so, um, yeah."
She goes upstairs, and tosses some suitcases down the stairs. She has a white scarf on her head, and some tacky dimestore sunglasses, and a cheap fake brand name Italian purse. Some guy drives up, and she gets in his car. Her suitcases teleport into the car. 
"And she's not even lucid. What an idiot!" I laugh. I look down at my malehood and grin. "I love being a transvestite!" I say, and pull out fake gel boobs out of my bra.

*House Party!*
I open the door, and change into a big Samoan transvestite with huge shoulders, and a tight black dress. "Okay, you guys! Party time!" 
Everyone pops out of the bushes, and we throw a raucous party, trashing the place. We overturn all the furniture and garbage cans. Stray dogs come and eat the garbage.  Loaf takes bites out of the house like a maniac. He says it tastes like stale bread. Allison rips the kitchen sink faucet off, and tosses it through a window. We start drinking alcohol.  The teenagers ask me for some. I say, "NO!"
Angel says, "It's a dream, it doesn't matter!"
I say, "Okay," and secretly change it to ginger ale before I give it to them.
"Weird it tastes like ginger ale," Majinaki says.
"I know, weird huh?" I say, then turn around and giggle. Loaf and I battle. We toss each other into the walls, and break them. The house begins to tilt. It's really fucked up. 
The woman returns. I change back into the little Asian chick, but this time, I am a male transvestite, all done up in a black dress. "Everyone hide!" I say.
"OH MY GOD, WHAT HAPPENED TO MY HOUSE?" she screams. I belch loudly, and toss a beer can. 
"Oh, I didn't know you were going to be back so soon. Oops!" I say. I turn my back to her. "Excuse me..." I piss all over her front door. I write my name with my piss. It etches into the door like acid: N-O-M-A-D.  I keep pissing.
"Oh, my God! You're a man!"
"I am an Asian man. You're not racist, are you?" I keep pissing.
"Well, no, but, WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY HOUSE?"
I write with my piss: AZNZ RULE.
"Oh my god, how did I not know you were a man?"
"You aren't prejudiced, are you?" I walk backwards, and close the blinds so no one in the house can see, then piss all over the front of her house, like it's a fire hose. 
"No, I mean, but-"
I write with my piss: FAGZ RULEZ! 
"What are you writing on my house? What are you using? Is that urine?"
"No, it's piss, ya dumb bitch!" I belch, and write with my piss: DON'T FUCK WITH THE MOON PEOPLE! Then, in smaller letters: (We'll swallow your soul, and eat your brains... oh, and by the way, make you have shitty dreams, BITCH!) 
"Oh my god, you crazy bastard! Don't piss on my house! I am going to call the cops!"
I stop pissing. Steam rises from my acid urine. 
"Okay, everyone out!" I say.
Everyone pops out of the house, and says, "Surprise!" Confetti and balloons fall from the sky.
"Uh, what?" 

*Happy Birthday!*
"HAPPY BIRTHDAY!" they all shout.
"Did you think of this, Raven?" I ask Raven telepathically. 
"Oh, yeah. Shh!"
"And here's a cake for you!" Allison smiles. 
"Um, okay..." the woman says confusedly. Allison brings her a birthday cake with about 200 candles on it. "Hey, I am not that-"
Allison slams the cake into the woman's face. The woman claws at her face frantically. "OH MY GOD THIS TASTES LIKE SHIT!" she screams.
"It is shit," Allison giggles. "Bull shit!"
"Oh my god, you crazy bitch! I am glad I kicked you out, you fucking cunt!"
"What, it's just grass, rotten grass. Well, there is some dog shit mixed in there, too... And some cat shit, of _your_ cats that I had to clean up."
"Oh my god! 911! 911! I call 911!" The woman grabs handfuls of sand, using it to get the shit off of her face.
"Um, that's not how you call 911. You are supposed to use a telephone, idiot." Allison says, and tosses her a cel phone. She dials 911.
Pablo rides up on a little toy fire engine train. He's a little fox with a big grin on his face. He has a hat on that says: Policia. 
"So, whass de prollem, ma'am?" he says in a thick Spanish accent. 
"Oh my god, a wetback cop! Shit!"
"Actually," he says with good enunciation. "I am not a Mexicano, I am actually-"
"Agh! Help, I have shit on my face!"
I feel kind of sorry for her, so I grab a hose from the little fire engine, and shoot it at her face.  
"Oh, my God, thank you..." she sobs. 
"Speaking of cats..." I summon two DC cats, and make them get hit by cars. They die. Their ghosts come out. The woman screams.
"Why did you do this to me?" I make the cats say. Everyone turns into cats, and meows. They all die in various ways: rattlesnakes, scorpions, coyotes, infections... All their ghosts swarm around her. 
"Oh my god! Leave me alone." 
I turn into a chihuahua.  "It's all your fault!" she says to me. I pretend to cower and pee. I run in the house. She begins to chase me, then looks at her house. "Oh my god! My house!" she says.
I divide myself into the chihuahua, and a carpenter. The dog runs in the house. I lean against it, and say, "I'll fix it ma'am," and the house collapses in a pile of rubble and dust. She screams.
"Oops!" I say. "Hold on." I pretend to hammer a bit, like in the cartoons, and make the house reappear. 
"Oh, thank you! How much do I owe you? You did that so quickly! Um, do you charge by the hour?"
"That will be five thousand.. um, no, one million smackeroos, please!"
"But I don't have that much!"
Loaf become Devilcat. "What the hell is that?" she screams.
"Fire insurance. Pay me my million dollars, or I assure you, your house will burn."
Loaf become two stories tall, and kicks and punches the house, then breathes fire on it.
"Too late!" I say. 
"Oh my god! 911! Put out the fire!" she says.
"Boys!" I say. Pablo, Majinaki and I piss on the house, and put the fire out. "Hey, don't hit _me_!" Loaf says. I make the house return to normal, then I put a sleep spell on her. "Sleep!" I say. 
I TK her back into the house, and set her on a couch. I change into a chihuahua, and bark playfully. She wakes up with a start.
"Oh my god! What a nightmare!" She looks at me.
"How did you get here, you little shit!" she says. I poop out a little shit, pretending like I'm scared. "Damn you, stop that!" she yells. I piddle on the carpet. "Come back here!" she grabs at me. I run away, peeing and whining the whole time. "You little Mexican shit-rat!" she says. I keep running away, peeing. 
"Now that's a new one!" I say.
"Oh my god! What the fuck?" she says.
There are two cats tossing her shit outside a window. "Oh my god! Oh my god!" she says. 
I roll over laughing, and say, "Yo Qeiro Senora, you're a lil bitch an a half!" The cats toss all her stuff out.
She runs out the front door.  Loaf is still Devilcat. He stomps his foot and roars at her. She runs back in. Someone summons a tornado, and the house picks up and disappears. Only the foundation is left, and a toilet. There is a cat going poop in the toilet, reading a newspaper, which changes into a woman.
"Doh!" she says, and disappears. 
"My house? Where did it go?"
"Do you wan' it back, bitchy lady?" I say in a thick Spanish accent. 
"Yes!" The house drops out of the sky, and I move away. It lands on her. Only her feet stick out. We turn into munchkins and sing, "Ding Dong, the wicked witch, the mean old witch, the bad old witch, ding dong the wicked witch is dead!"
Angel appears as the good witch of the North. She says, "Now that's enough, children. What's past is past. She has learned her lesson, I hope. If she hasn't there's not more we can do." We all change back. 
"Well, I feel better now!" Allison says. "That was cathartic!"
"Good!" Angel laughs melodically. She looks at me. "Come here, you silly man!" Angel grabs me and kisses me. "My silly shaman... are you going to protect me in dreams?" she says quietly. "Yes, and in waking also, my dove," I say. 
"Good," she says, and smacks my ass.
We lift up the house with TK, and slide the woman out. She stands up, disoriented. Allison walks up to her. She looks like she's about to slap her, or spit in her face.

*Lesson:*
"Lesson: don't be such a mean bitch!" she says, restraining herself. The woman looks down ashamed. We stand in a line, and wave at her. "Don't fuck with the Moon People!" I say. Robin swings in front of us. "Or the Teen Moonanites!" he says.
"Well, that was corny," I say.
"I guess that means its the end of my dream!" Loaf says, changing back into his physical self, but with fangs. 
"You mean, our dream!" I say.
"Right. Oh, is this a shared dream?" He says.
"Yes!" I say, smacking my head. I put Loaf in a headlock and give him noogies. 
"Ack! I'm bigger than you!" he says. I laugh, and the dream fades away.

----------


## Majinaki

Well I _was_ surrounded by flames in one of my frags but such an event should've been more memorable

----------


## Loaf

Yay for burning things.
I seem to have a really vivid memory of a duck from last night too. Anything about ducks.  :tongue2:

----------


## redisreddish

> "Well, that's just mean! What a meanie! I hate people like that!"



Ahahahaha!!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Nighthog

Seems I didn't manage to get to the moon on 30th as I had intended...
(mentioned this on ravens journal) and then really didn't meet up whit any off you on the 31th as I got the feeling of I did(I wasn't lucid until something weird started to happen and that made me get thrown elsewhere) 
So it was just a few moments there for me to notice anything. Sadly my memory faded much about the encounter. 

I never asked names etc and didn't look to see who the people where. Just had a feeling that it might have been some of you guys.

I've written the fragments I remember in my journal, if any is interested and not yet read any of it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

December 31, 2009

*Damn Templars*
I am on the Moon, in the Biodome.  I see Raven talking to a woman by the koi pond, sitting on a bench. A fucking remote viewer? I grit my teeth.  The woman looks up at me nervously. She teleports a ways away. "Serena? Shit, I'm sorry. Come back."
"I told you already, that's not Serena," Raven says.  I shoot at my astral tentacles like antennae, and probe her mind. You don't appear hostile. Aw, you're a slave. You poor thing.  I send her pink and gold love energy. The woman floats down to the ground, and walks hesitantly toward us.
"I'm not like them, really I'm not," I say. She eyes me suspiciously. I look into her eyes serenely. Her eyes look like two galaxies. We exchange our lives in an instant. We are so much alike. They use us like cattle. They recruit us as children. They search for adept dreamers, with inherent potential, then they train us in astral. They do horrible things... horrible unspeakable things... they rape our minds... they make us think we are crazy.  You know what I am talking about, sir. My life is shit. I am locked up right now, under house arrest in waking life. I didn't even do anything. I have an electronic collar on my ankle. I hate my life.
"You're not even a Moon Imp."
"No, I am a spy. A spy working for you guys. I trust you. I see you have good hearts. I am a double agent. Fuck them," she says grimly, and a tear rolls down her cheek. I give her a hug. "We're so much alike," I whisper. 
"I know, Nomad," she says. I start crying, also. I hold her tighter. Her energy feels akin to Raven's, like she's my sister. 
"What's your name?" I ask.
"My name is _____, but please don't post this in your dream journal. Yeah, they read it. This is not a joke. Everything is real. I am real."
"What do you mean? Don't post our conversation?"
"No, just not my name. I want to know, I want everyone to know what these bastards are doing... They torture children, those sick fucks.  They tortured my little dog, in front of me, to force me to join them.... I was just a kid, Nate."
I feel sick to my stomach.  I feel the rage parasite growing strong in me. I summon my witchblade. I focus on a dark black transparent gem. I reach in my brain, and pull the parasite out, and smash it into the black gem, and the gem absorbs it. I sigh.  MoSh appears. He is wearing his witchblade armor.  He has a great serpent emblazoned on his chest. It's a blend of Japanese and European knight armor. A pale green metal in the shape of fern leaves comes out of his helmet. He draws The Runesword, The Sword of Ages, I crafted him. The witchblade forms over the bottom part of the sword. He flicks it, and it changes into a katana. He flicks it again, and it changes into a claymore. "Hmm... Good," he says.  "Let's find those fuckers' base, and fuck shit up."
"I know just what to do," I say. "Follow me."
We teleport to the City of Nowhere, inside one of the Dream Temples. "Ah, I see," says Raven. She summons Malkus. He looks disoriented. "You can helps us, Malkus, fight Templars in our dimension." He nods slowly. Raven, MoSh, Malkus and I lie on our backs. Our astral bodies float up out of dream bodies, and the dream diverges.

*Astral Dream*
Malkus gives us each a strange magical device. He is dressed like an Assassin. He looks at me, and smiles shyly. We are in a concrete room with a steel table in the center, like an interrogation room. We strap the devices around our foreheads. We see energy lines back to earth. We follow them, and appear in a military base. There is an officer giving a briefing to remote viewers. He is talking about their special program of finding recruits through the ether.  He is talking about another program dovetailing with this one, finding recruits simultaneously using the internet, and datamining sites relating to the paranormal, and dreaming, especially focusing on people on these sites denying they have any psi abilities, yet teaching others.  He says, "These are our targets."  He says to focus on females because they have energy that is missing from the remote viewing program.  
The psychic warriors break up into smaller groups of three or so people, and go into different rooms. 
I follow on group by myself. One remote viewer lies down on a slightly inclined bed. There is soft music playing, like binaural beats. The bed vibrates slightly. I see the remote viewer's astral body float up, out of his body. He looks at me, startled. He says, "Target acquired."
"Hey, you stop fucking with us, asshole. Or, we are going to fuck you guys up!"
"What are you talking about?"
I morph into a white jaguar, and roar at him. His astral body wavers and quakes. He screams and covers his ears. His physical body screams, and his astral body jumps right back in.  
"The target, he's right here! A demon ghost!" 
"Hey, snap out of it soldier! There is no such thing as that bullshit you're babbling about."
"The target, one of the targets, is in this room, right now."
"Really?" I see another remote viewer scanning the room. I let him see me, and meet his gaze. I penetrate into his mind with laser vision. "Gah! Stop it!" He clutches at his face, and I stop, and chuckle grimly. He hits a button on the console. A strange alarm sounds. A melodic voice says, "intruder alert, scan present facility."  The alarm sounds like soft music. 
The remote viewer on the bed begins to float up again. I wrap him up in astral plastic wrap. He can't leave his body. His astral body struggles. He opens his astral eyes and looks at me, terrified. 
"Give your master, a message, slave," I growl in his ear. "Send us any more dark energy bombs like a little bitch, he's asking for a fucking war. I will eat half your brain, and just leave enough for you to feel pain. I slowly open my mouth, and let him see my canines. I lightly bite down on his forehead." He shivers and quakes. His astral body pees his pants.
"NOW STOP!" I roar like a thousand lions, and the astral bodies of the remote viewer team shake. 
I summon The Beast, and trumpet like an elephant. African Elephants with glowing red eyes stampede right through the astral bodies of the remote viewer, ripping them in half with their tusks. The remote viewers squirm and quiver. "What the fuck?" they mumble, disoriented.
I rip the plastic wrap off the remote viewer's astral body, with my claws, and pick him up by the throat.
"This is me being nice," I say grimly, and bite his head off, then spit it out on the floor. His astral body jumps back in his physical body, and he yelps like a puppy. I summon a portal. I see the other remote viewer scanning me again. I roar at him, and breathe fire in his face. He lets out a little scream. I knock over a pitcher of water, and it falls to the floor. I step in the puddle, and leave a foot print of my paw. Both the remote viewers say, "Holy shit!"
"Don't fuck with the Moon People, you goddamned Templars. I have been fighting you for thousands of years, and I will fight you again. All you have to do is ask, you bastards," and I step through.
I am back in the Dream Temple, and I rejoin my dream body.

*Dream Body Dream*
My astral body floats up and away. I open my dream eyes. I see everyone else's astral body float away. "Hey, guys, wake up," I say. The stir and open their eyes. "Let's go find these fuckers' Moon Base."
"Right," Raven says. "But quietly. We need to use stealth, Nomad."
"Right!" I say. I cloak myself, and we follow a tracer to the Templar moon base. It looks like a concrete castle, almost like a prison. There is a radar antenna spinning around at the top of it. It's beam hits me. An alarm goes off, and bright red lights flash. "Intruder alert, Intruder alert."
"Dammit, Nomad, you did that on purpose didn't you?" Raven says.
"No! Well, maybe. Did I?"
"No time for that, time to kick some ass!"
Templars on white horses come galloping out of the fortress. I blow a spiral goat's horn around my neck, and summon an army of Moon Orcs, riding wolves. I summon my Witchblade in my left hand, and my Moonblade in the other. My witchblade sings in anticipation. "Give me blood, young one!" she says. My Moonblade glows hot blue-white. I transform into a giant crazed warrior. I unfurl bat wings, and my canines grow like fangs. I grow four more arms, one pair above, and one pair below. A mouth appears on my chest, with rows and rows of yellow shark teeth. My eyes glow red.  Antlers of pure flame grow out of my head. Smoke pours out of my nostrils. My witchblade forms obsidian armor over my body. Spikes appear all over it. Another pair of bull horns grow out of my head, then goat horns, then rams horns. An elephant trunk grows out of my chin, and a snake grows out of my tail. Long red translucent spikes come out of my spine, and my eyes burn with a smouldering orange flame.  Mercury flows over my flesh, creating a grid. Wolverine claws shoot out of one pair of paws. 
"I am CHIMERA SUPREME!" I roar, with the sound of a thousand lions protecting their pride, my voice sounds like stampeding elephants. Horses rear, and buck their riders. I shoot astral tentacles out of my two other paws. I grab ten Templars with them.
"DON'T FUCK WITH THE MOON PEOPLE!" I roar. 

*Don't fuck with the Moon People*
Raven, MoSh, and Malkus are crazed giant chimeras also. Raven looks like me, but, her colors are black and red. MoSh is a snake beast with man arms, angel wings, and four legs like a horse. He also has a snake tail.  Malkus is a white eagle, with a bloody cross on his chest. He has arms like a man also, and a white lion's body. His tail is like a whip. He has a crown spinning around his head. I see that we all have crowns spinning around our head. 
"WE RECLAIM OUR SACRED LAND! NOW YOU MUST PAY FOR YOUR TRANSGESSIONS, TRESPASSERS!" we roar in unison.  Most of the Templars get bucked off their steeds. They fire at us. Our witchblade armor reflects it back at them. I use my energy shield to trap them between it and my witchblade armor. Spikes shoot out of my armor, impaling them. They throw caltrops at our feet, and run away.
"I know that trick, assholes," I say. I use my energy boots to stomp their caltrops into the ground. We rip their buildings open, reach in, and bite their heads off. Astral tentacles are now flowing all around me, whipping and ripping Templars in half, and tossing them into a myriad of portals Selene creates. The Tick runs through punching them in the jaw and laughing. Arthur picks Templars up and drops them into portals on the ground. 
The battle is chaotic. Many allies appear. The Moon Orcs throw spears into the Templars, and slice them in half with battle axes. Some of them change their steeds into cyborg wolf-cycles. The Moon Imps appear, and change into gargoyles. "You have betrayed us for too many centuries, brothers!" they say in unison, clanging swords on shields, and roar into battle. Templars swarm over me. My microbots swarm over them, and they fall off. The microbots tear into their flesh like army ants, and the templars writhe and scream in pain.
Loaf appears in the sky, and floats down. He is a giant red centaur with a devil head, and bull horns. "Evil is cool!" he grins. He picks up Templars and bites their heads off, laughing as he does it. 
"Time for a J-Bomb!" he says. Loaf creates a yellow energy orb in his hands, and smashes it down. Templars swarm over him, and I send my microbots to swarm over those Templars. I see Templars have divided themselves, and swarming over all of us. I multiply my microbots, and swarm them over all the Templars. 
Lonewolf flies down, a great wolf with batwings, and goat horns, with saber teeth. Four ravens ride upon his back. A red gem on his forehead glows, and the ravens fly into battle changing into four dark knights with raven wings, riding strange black werebeasts. Lonewolf lunges at the Templar leader, pounces upon him, ripping his throat out.
"J-Bomb go Boom!" Loaf chuckles, and sets off a nuclear explosion. All the Templars turn into glowing skeletons, then dust, but to me, it feels like a wave of hot energy. All the allies are untouched. Loaf collapses to the ground, changing back into his physical self. I walk over to him, changing back into my white desert nomad gear. 
"Hey, Josh, you okay buddy?"
He massages his feet. "Damn, my feet hurt like a bitch," he says. I take some green healing herbs out of my pocket, and mix it with water, then smear it on his feet. "Oo, cooling sensation! Thanks, Nomad," he smiles. I give him a glass of water.
"Hear, drink, young Dream Warrior," I say. He takes a drink.
"What just happened?" he says. How did I get here.
"Oh, well... you were you Shadow Self. You need to conciously merge with your dark side, then everything will become clear."
"What do you mean? Is this a dream?"
"Of course, man!" I laugh. 
Loaf does a nose pinch RC, then looks at his hands. Chocolate drips off his fingertips. "What the hell? Where did this come from?" he says.
"You made it, man!" I laugh again. He licks his finger. "Oh good. Shit. Nomad, do you think I will remember this dream?" 
"I hope so... I have really good dream recall, I guess, compared to others, but I still only had one dream logged where I can remember the whole thing... anyway, here, these are for you."
I give him a pair of large armored boots. He pulls them on.
"And so soft inside!" he says.
"Gel inserts!" I laugh. Loaf stands up. Jets shoot out the bottom. He says, "Wheeee!" 
"Just make sure you put them on every night before you go to sleep."
"How the hell do I do that?" he says.
"Oh, you know, meditation, visualization."
"Oh, that makes sense."
"Or, you can have them on permanently, if you want them fused to your dream body," I say.
"Um, okay. Sure. How do I do that?" I pull two straps across the boots. The boots grow on to him like tree roots.
"Uh whoah! Kinda scary!" 
"You can take them off whenever you want, by pressing this release button, here," I say. 
Loaf practices pressing the button, then pulling the straps on.
"You made these?"
"Yup."
"Where?"
"In my lab. On Asteroid Q10."
"Cool show me!" he says.
"Oh, maybe tomorrow or something. My dream energy is waning. Time for me to go into dreamless sleep pretty soon."
"Oh, okay. Shit I think I am waking up anyway."
"Well, try and write this dream down, man, whatever you can remember!"
"Okay," he says, and disappears.

Batman appears. "Well, you just ruined our stealth operation, Nomad," he scolds. 
Green Arrow appears, taking off a Templar costume. "I was right about to collect the last bit of information," he sighs. 
Superman appears. "Sometimes you just have to kick ass, and take names, Bruce."
"Oh, shut up, Mr. I-love-Order-faries-and-butterflies!" Batman says. Superman uses laser vision to cut the tip off of one of Batman's costume ears. 
"Hey!" Batman says, and tosses a batarang at Superman's chest. The Batarang bounces off, but cuts Superman's costume. The Batarang sticks in a rock. Superman laugh. Altair, Bakura, and Vegeta appear. Vegeta glares at me, and Altair and Bakura shake their heads disapprovingly. The Tick stands next to Superman, and slaps him on the chest.
"I like this guy! Ow!" he says, grabbing his hand.

"Well, that was weird!" Raven says. 
"The Templars are going to rebuild their fortress in a more secret location. They already have a network of undeground bunkers. Let us take it from here, unless you are serious about learning stealth, Nomad," Batman says.
"I am more of a samurai than a ninja. I think my special hatred against these people makes it hard for me to be stealth."
"Alright, Cool As Ice," Vegeta taunts. "Git!"
The others begin cleaning up the mess with vortexes. I teleport to the Glen of Healing, and lay down in the stream. I drink the water as it bathes me. Everything fades to black.

----------


## Loaf

My dreams were all over the place last night. So was my recall. Not rememering these things is starting to really depress me.  :Sad: 
Evil is fun for the look, and for the drama. Although I could never do anything truly evil.

----------


## Portalboat

Wow, I am amazed. 
Truly, truly, amazed. 

You're saying that there's actual Templars, in our dimension, on our planet? I thought that this was on (or in, really) a different dimension! I thought that they all got wiped out! You're saying that I could find them in the physical world? 

Damn, this brings it to a whole new level of seriousness.... Do you think that this is building up to something? A huge dream battle? I shall continue reading this DJ with great anticipation! (And hope that I can join in sometime, too.)

----------


## Majinaki

i think at one point offsite (on his own) Nomad stated that he felt all of this was leading up to something.
jus tryina help

----------


## Loaf

> i think at one point offsite (on his own) Nomad stated that he felt all of this was leading up to something.
> jus tryina help



Huh. Lets see what happens.  ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> My dreams were all over the place last night. So was my recall. Not rememering these things is starting to really depress me. 
> Evil is fun for the look, and for the drama. Although I could never do anything truly evil.



I know.  :smiley: 





> Wow, I am amazed. 
> Truly, truly, amazed. 
> 
> You're saying that there's actual Templars, in our dimension, on our planet? I thought that this was on (or in, really) a different dimension! I thought that they all got wiped out! You're saying that I could find them in the physical world? 
> 
> Damn, this brings it to a whole new level of seriousness.... Do you think that this is building up to something? A huge dream battle? I shall continue reading this DJ with great anticipation! (And hope that I can join in sometime, too.)



Watch Dark Secrets: Inside Bohemian Grove on Google video.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ Notes

New Year's Party

I turn into a fireworks lion. I fly around and shoot fireworks out of my body. 

I breathe a firework of a fire breathing dragon like Gandalf.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Saturday, January 2, 2010

*Bartending*
I was bartending at Hemisphere on Cape Cod. I saw Raven walk in. "Hey Raven!" I said, as she walked by. 
"Huh?" she said absentmindedly and walked away. 
Uh... guess she doesn't feel like talking to me. Oh well. 
I saw Raven sit at a table by herself. She looked like she was waiting for someone. Jeff, one of the waiters, served her. He was flirting with her, but she didn't notice. 
I saw MoSh sitting at a table. One of our bitchy waitresses spilled his drink on him, looked like it was on purpose. He said he wasn't going to pay for a spilled drink. She tossed her drink tray on him. He stood up, and said, "What the fuck?"
She came to the bar, and started bitching about MoSh. "Why don't you just quit this job if you hate it so much, you crazy bitch?" I said. 
"Just pour me my drinks, asshole!"
"You haven't even ordered anything."
"Rum and coke!"
"Okay..." I poured her a rum and coke, and she started drinking it.
"What the hell are you doing?"
She tossed the drink on me. The glass bounce off my chest and broke on the floor.  
"You know what? Get the fuck out of here, you miserable wackjob!"
"Oh, just because you are friends with the owner's sister, huh?"
"Exactly."
I began sweeping up the broken glass.
The waitress went over to some big guy that looked like he put pillows in his jacket to make it bigger. He grabbed MoSh around the neck, and MoSh pulled away, and clocked him on the head with a beer bottle.  
The big guy screamed in pain, and turned into a skinhead.  The big guy multiplied himself, and I heard some heavy metal play, and MoSh ran around like The Flash and kicked all their asses. All the big guy clones disappeared.  He got dragged out by some other big guys. 
I used telekinesis to dry MoSh off. He threw his jacket over his shoulder and said, "Fuck this place. I hope it shrivels and dies like a cock in a frozen lake."  He lit up a cigarette, picked up a beer off a table, downed it, then put on his jacket, changed into a Japanese girl and laughed madly, then flew off into the sky. 
A giant boot appeared, and kicked the waitress out of the restaurant.  
I teleported to Raven, and sat across from her.
"Hey Raven. You okay?"
She stared down into her drink. "Hey, Nomad..." She sighed. "I just want to disappear at the bottom of this drink here... Aw... fuck it." She disappeared.
I heard maniacal laughter outside. MoSh was riding a motorcycle across the sky. He jumped off, and summoned a green electric guitar. With the full moon behind him, he strummed a power chord: WAAAAA!!!
He laughed maniacally again, and put the guitar on his back. He flew toward the Moon. A portal opened, and he flew through.  I stepped out on to the balcony, and looked up at the Moon.
Chef said, "Hey, Nate, the dishes are piling up down here! You smokin' weed up there?"
I told Chef, "Dude, this dream sucks.  Fuck this, I'm out!" I threw down my towel. 
He said, "Whoah, go easy.  You need a break? Why don't you take tomorrow off?"
"Man, I am never coming back. I don't even drink anymore anyway. I don't even know why I am here!"
"Well, we'll miss you," he said.
"No you won't, you're a dream character, dude!"
"What does that mean?"
"Oh, you'll never know. You know what, this ends here. I am not talking to a manifestation of my subconscious when I could be talking to real people. Later!"
I flew up into the sky, and my clothes burned off me. I became a man of pure gold. I opened a portal, and flew to the Moon.

*On the Moon*
I landed on the Moon in a cloud of dust. There were bunch of people looking at my spaceship, Future's Hope, which was parked outside the Tower, in the Biodome. I brushed myself off. I was wearing a leather jacket and jeans. I changed my clothes to a desert nomad, wearing white. 
"Raven? MoSh? Where are you guys?" Loaf was hopping around as a rabbit with floppy ears. "Dude, what are you doing?"
Loaf changed back into his normal self. "Uh... I thought I was a rabbit for a second."
"You were!"
"Oh, wait... Is this a dream?"
"Yes!"
"So, are you Nomad or Raven?"
"Dude, I'm a boy! Can't you tell?"
"Man, I feel so confused. Everything is blurry and mushy!"
"What do you mean?"
"Mash potatoes and gravy with sugar on top! Plum sugar candy dancing marshmallow heads..."
"Uh... what?" 
Loaf became all blurry, then melted like wax into a puddle.  He flowed away like water. "Uh... what the hell? Loaf? Josh? Dude?"
He reformed into a shiny blue dragon, and blew steam at me. It felt pleasant. "Thanks!" I said.
"Loaf bomb munchkin apple seeds direct to your door! Where's that owl? I am going to kick it's ass!"
"Well, that's not very nice!"
An owl alighted on his shoulder, but he didn't see it. He changed back into his normal self, and the owl was still on his shoulder. He thrust his finger into the air. "Take me down to the paradise city!" he said.
"Uh, you like G'N'R?"
"What?"
"Wait, who wrote that?"
"I am going back to earth. I am not even really on the Moon."
"Yes you are!"
"No, I'm not!"
"Yes, you are!"
"No, I'm not! No, I'm not! No, I am NOT on the Moon!"
Loaf stuck his tongue out at me.
"Why is this dream so weird?" I said.
Sacrosanct appeared. "No one is lucid, that's why," he said. He gave me a pair of 3D glasses. I could see the energy of everything. A bunch of invisble people were walking around the Biodome, tending to the plants, and petting invisible animals. Some of the plants were also invisible.  Loaf looked like three people at once. I took the glasses off.
"Oh, so is this a dream?" Sacrosanct rolled his eyes. "Yes! What is with you today?"
"I don't know. Why are we all non-lucid?"
"Well, you form a collective mind after you begin to dream together a lot, like any group of friends, family, society, or planet.  You all didn't really feel like being lucid this dream, so, that's what happened."
"Really?"
"Yes!"
"Oh, thanks Q... Well, I am tired, I am going to take a nap."
"You go do that. I have a lot of other dreamers to lucidify and such. Pleasant dreams."
"Thanks, man."
Loaf was looking at me with his arms crossed, tapping his foot.
"What?" I said.
"I want a loaf of bread from the loaf tree!"
I TK'ed a loaf of chocolate covered cinnamon bread into my hand, and tossed it to him. He opened his mouth, and ate the whole thing in one bite.
"Oh, my god, this is good. More!"
"Okay, baby bird!" I tossed him a whole bunch, and he kept eating them in one bite. I started laughing.
"So is this a dream, Nomad?" he said, turning into a baby bird.
"Yes!"
"Oh, well, I'm bored. Bye!"
"Okay, bye!"
Loaf summoned a little globe which floated on his hand. He stuck his finger in Aotearoa, and disappeared.

*Neverwonderland*
I lied down in the grass in the Biodome Healing Glen and went to sleep. I feel down a rabbit hole, and I was in Neverwonderland, my Inner World. I was a long-tailed winged white rabbit. I was bursting with joy. Everything was bright and beautiful. "Hello Me!" said Peter Pan. He grabbed my paw, and took me down to the Island. We landed on the ship. He dueled with Captain Hook, and I hopped behind Hook, and made him trip and fall into the water. He got swallowed whole by a giant alligator. We laughed, and flew up to the volcano, and sat on the edge, looking down into a pool of lava. Pixy appeared, looking like Tinkerbell. She kissed me on the cheek, and I became my physical self.
"Lava, look, it's beautiful," I said.
"Yeah, the Heart Chakra of the Earth, Hawai'i!" he said. Angel appeared and sat next to me, and put her head on my shoulder.
"Hello, Angelboy," she said, and kissed my cheek.  I sprouted huge angel wings, and so did she. Peter Pan also did. He merged with me. 
"You want to dive into the lava again?"
"Maybe..." I said.
A giant phoenix suddenly burst forth from the lava with a triumphant scream.  A great pig followed after it. The phoenix lifted the pig into the air, and he sprouted angel wings. He had great yellow eyes. I realized it was Kamapua'a. I flew up, and got on his back. Angel got on the back of the Phoenix.  We flew up into space.

*Into Space*
The four of us merged, and we became a bright white glowing ball. We went supernova, and created a galaxy. The galaxy aged and disippated. We became nothing in a black void.
I said, "Om Muni Muni Ma, Muni Sakyah, Muni Soha!" A bright thunderbolt struck me in the crown chakra.
I was a baby in an Alex Grey painting. A cone of energy swirled out of my head. Energy grew out of my feet like roots. My whole body stretched and folded. I began screaming.  An egg formed around me, as I curled up into the fetal position. I felt a ball of energy in my core. I exploded with terror and delight. I felt new and clean. I was pure rainbow energy with golden wings. I summoned a caduceus, and flew up, into Nothing.
I was in a white void, a flickering orange flame. 
I felt calm and peaceful. I decided to fall asleep. The flame folded and turned into a ball. 
I was a the bottom of the see. I rolled around, a metallic bluish ball.
Shark appeared, and said, "What are you doing?" I telepathically shrugged.
Beachgirl appeared as a mermaid. "Nomad? Is that you?"
I giggled. "What a cute little sentient orb! What kind of little jewel are you, you cute thing?" I giggled and made rainbow light come out of me.
Beachgirl squished me into a tiny pendant, and put me around her neck. She swam up to the surface, and flew into the sky. I jumped out of her pendant, leaving a tiny amount of me in it, so she could see me still in the mirror. I was pure rainbow energy. I sent energy to her, and she sent it back. We became a circle, and rolled across the sea.
"This is fun!" she said. "How abstract!"
"I know. Strange isn't it? I did this with Zeus once!"
We separated, and became two tear drop shapes, then two spheres. She gave me a hug. It felt strange to be a ball being hugged by another ball. She changed into a mermaid, and dove into the sea.
"Bye, Nomad!" she said. I waved at her. 
I woke up.
I was in the Biodome. Sancroscant was looking at me with a magnifying glass.
"You have funny things crawling on you," he said.
"I know, those are my microbots."
"I know... but no... something else." He swatted something on me like a mosquito. He looked at it with his magnifying glass.
"Aha! An intruder. Your microbots have been taking care of most of these little bastards, but it masked itself to look like them, and sound like them somehow. This microbot is advanced. I must study it further. Eat some mana fruit, then rest a little, Nomad. You deserve it, shaman."
"Okay!" I said. The dream faded to black.

----------


## Loaf

Creepy really. Often I'll recall my dreams and they'll be a chunk of dreams that I can't remember at all, but I know I was dreaming. 
On those nights, I often appear in your DJ.

That sucks though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Saturday, January 2, 2010

Nap Dream

I was a golden Buddha, sitting on a giant lotus floating on a pond of perfectly still water.  The petals were soft and perfect.  I closed my eyes, but I could see. I chanted, "NAM MYHO RENGE KYO," without moving my mouth.  I felt solid and ethereal.  There were other Buddhas, around me, going off into infinity. We all chanted together. Bright orange koi swam underneath us.  A crane alighted on my shoulder. Rainbows came out of us. The We all had cranes on our shoulders. The cranes flew up into the sky, and became phoenixes.  I felt peaceful, relaxed, exhausted, refreshed, energized and joyful.
The lotus plants grew high, lifting us into the sky. Water dripped off the blossoms.  The dream faded.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Creepy really. Often I'll recall my dreams and they'll be a chunk of dreams that I can't remember at all, but I know I was dreaming. 
> On those nights, I often appear in your DJ.
> 
> That sucks though.



How frustrating.  I think that was Asuka in your dream, when you called for Raven by the way.

----------


## redisreddish

> I was a golden Buddha, sitting on a giant lotus floating on a pond of perfectly still water.  The petals were soft and perfect.  I closed my eyes, but I could see. I chanted, "NAM MYHO RENGE KYO," without moving my mouth.  I felt solid and ethereal.  There were other Buddhas, around me, going off into infinity. We all chanted together. Bright orange koi swam underneath us.  A crane alighted on my shoulder. Rainbows came out of us. The We all had cranes on our shoulders. The cranes flew up into the sky, and became phoenixes.  I felt peaceful, relaxed, exhausted, refreshed, energized and joyful.
> The lotus plants grew high, lifting us into the sky. Water dripped off the blossoms.  The dream faded.



That's really... I don't know. I want to say beautiful, but that's not quite it. Oh well, it's very cool!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 1, 2010

I float to my calabash nephew's room. I see a little imp breathing heavily at the foot of his bed. "Dream, child. Your energy is delicious! Yess!" it says.
 I change into Juargawn, roar and lunge at the imp. I pounce on it, and bite its head off, spitting it on the floor.  A bunch of slimy green and black worms crawl out of its body and head. I coughed up balls of dark energy. 
Angel walks in the room. I began spasmodically vomiting blood. "Oh my god!" she cried. She chants softly in her mind, but I hear her telepathically... "Nam Myoho Renge Kyo..." She places her hand on my head and back, and I feel healing energy flow into me. I summon violet flame to fall on us, burning away the ectoplasm, and orange flame to burn away the worms. A black parasite crawls out of her third eye, and writhes on the ground. I burn it with red energy.  I summon healing rain. The boy says something in his sleep. I stand up. I create a corona of red energy around the boy to protect him.
I become a bromeliad lion, and create bromeliads all over on the floor.  
I create a sphere of blue energy of protection for his brother. He has a little black parasite in his head. I pull it out, and stomp on it. I summon a tiny thunderstorm. Healing rain and lightning fills the room. The storm dissipates. Angel sings, and sunlight flows into the room. Her voice is soothing and melodic. I feel like I am floating.  Angel hugs me, and kisses me on the cheek. I look at her, and kiss her on the lips. I feel like we are the sun. Everything becomes bright, and the dream fades.

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 2, 2010

I am standing on the Moon, feeling disoriented. Why the hell am I on the moon? How did I get here? How can I breathe? Why am I a white lion man?  
I see a strange tower with a radar antenna on it. The antenna stops, and focuses on me. It shoots a wave at me. I feel like my skin is frying. I writhe in pain. A giant cube of iron drops on me from the sky. I am afraid I can't breathe, but I strangely can. The cube disappears. A bunch of Templars appear, and stomp me into the ground with spiked boots. "You want to drop anvils on us? You think that's funny? We killed that little bitch, Serena. Now you are going to die."
My witchblade forms over me, slicing their spikes off. 
Fuck this dream. I refuse to feel pain. 
"Destroy our base, will you, fucker? Now you are going to die!"
"You can't kill me, this is a dream, idiot. I refuse your lame-ass autosuggestion attempt."
"No, you don't get it. We are going to kill you in waking life."

I stand up.  "Hey fuck you. I'll swallow your souls like a Deadite, you sick fucks. Come and get me." 
A few dozen Templars leap upon me, dragging me to the ground. I get kicked in the back of the head. I see stars, and feel disoriented again.
Shit. Raven? MoSh? I need help! Can't... think... these fucking Templar bastards... ugh... 
I lose conciousness.

I am in a dark place. I walk forward. There is a statue of a giant Templar sitting on a throne, like the Abraham Lincoln statue. Hundreds of Templars are bowing to it, and chanting.  They have enternal flames on triangles lit on both sides.  It becomes Nevergawn, and grins at me.  His third eye is in a triangle with an eye in it, like on the American dollar bill. All the Templars turn and look at me. Their faces morph into hellish shadow creatures. They have lizard eyes, and many tiny sharp teeth. They all bite me. I scream in pain. 
Fuck this dream.
I roar, and fierce love energy shoots out of me. They fall and burn. "I refuse to lose, you sick fuckers! My love is stronger than your hate!"

I wake up. A bunch of Templars are kicking me in the side. I feel nothing. I laugh at them mockingly. They throw a net over me. 
Koomo and Ganesh appear, and lunge at the Templars. I stand up. Raven appears, and MoSh. MoSh is a green and silver dragon. He breathes fire and burns the net off of me. Raven becomes Queen of Night, and divides. The Templars run away. One of them create a portal, and they all run in. The last one closes it.
"Good riddance!" Raven says. 
"You need healing." Michael appears, and takes me to the pool on the Mountain that Angel and I always sit by.
"What happened? You're all bloody!" Angel says.
"He got attacked by the remote viewers."
I slide into the cool water of the pool, and I feel it healing me. I float up out of the pool, semiconscious. Angel TK's me over to her. She looks at my wounds, scanning me with some medical instrument. She kisses me cheek, and puts a blanket on me, and a pillow under my head, then floats me down.
The Crystal Golem appears, and breathes healing herbs on to my wounds. I feel a strange poultice of mud and herbs applied to my wounds. I go to sleep.
Gawn appears to me. "You have much to learn, child. For now, rest."

----------


## Baron Samedi

Ong King Dream
MoSh
Precognitive Dream
I am at Ong King. MoSh is there with me, sitting in a chair.  I am standing up near him.  Everything is so vivid, I have no lucidity. Even remembering this dream feels like a waking life memory.
"Dude, I am so glad you could make it to Hawai'i, so we could hang out here. It's like a second home to me, this place. Ya know?"  

***

MoSh Inner World Dream
We are on the Moon. 
We go to my old big house in Cape Cod. It's Mosh's house. 
beer pong
Wii
Asuka
wizard lab
magic
illusory magic

***


With the Na'vi on Pandora
We chant around the tree. "Om Mani Padme Hum! Om Muni Muni Mah Muni Sakya Muni Soha! Nam Myoho Renge Kyo!" Raven and I die and live in our dream bodies. We say that we are going to live on the dream plane for millenia, or longer if we feel like it. We hug.  MoSh says he's not ready yet, he still has a lot of stuff to do on earth. I try to convince him to stay on the dream plane with us, and Raven tells me to let him walk his own path. I hug him and cry, and he disappears. Raven and I fly into space, and we become to glowing balls of golden light. We decide to fly off on our own in opposite directions, and meet back in 1,000 earth years. We meet back, and it feels like a few minutes. She tells me it's the nature of the dream plane. I say, "I know silly." I feel like she is me, and I am her, and we are we.  I feel the entire universe pumping and throbbing to one great heartbeat.  All energy flows everywhere, and I feel and see it.  The dream fades to black. 

888 (separate)

Speaking with the Justice League

Trying to learn stealth 
Training from The Atom
Training from Raven
Batman says I have the techniques
I need the mindset

***

Stupid Templars Leave me the fuck alone!
STOP SWARMING OVER ME, FUCKERS!

Raven and MoSh rescue me from the Templars again.

----------


## Loaf

Thats a cool dream..
Except the ending sounds scary.  ::shock::

----------


## Man of Shred

I think the reason why there were so many templars was because they were all using something similar to Raven's Divide technique. No wonder i couldn't recall shit. so much dark energy :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Monday, January 4, 2010

MoSh, Raven, and I, are three crows hiding in a scarecrow. We burst out of the scarecrow, and join our crow brothers and sisters, in a huge swarm of crows.  We scream with delight and anger.  We attack farmers, and they run and hide in caves.  We dig into the ground, and eat bugs.  
MoSh, Raven, and I change into locust people. We become a swarm of locusts.  We eat the crops of the humans.  We laugh madly and buzz through the fields like a plague.  Loaf is a human, and pablo is with him, a fox. They open the pens of the animals, and set them free.  
MoSh, Raven, and I become three giant monsters.  MoSh is a crocodile-man, Raven is giant crow with arms, and I am a fish god.  We uproot skyscrapers, and toss them into the sea, and laugh uproariously.  Raven becomes Queen of Night, and shoots lightning at the humans. They run into caves.
MoSh crawls across the landscape, and carves river beds into it.  Pixy and Poison Ivy make plants grow. Angelina makes other animals appear. The farm animals frolic in the forest, and become feral.  Raven and I make thunderstorms.  Rain falls, and fills the streambeds.  Fruit appears on the trees.
The humans come out of their caves in tattered clothes.  The animals benignly greet them.  The humans eat the fruits in bewilderment, and wander away from each other.

***

I am flying through a strange landscape. I see Angel and her two cousins dancing around a cauldron, in the woods, at night.  There are great standing stones with carvings of animals, plants, and runes in them. They are stirring something in the pot.  They are wearing black robes, and look like old crones.
"Man stew, Man stew,
We mix up, a wicked brew,
daring to desire derring-do,
daredevil drink the mandrake stew."

They look at me. 
"Are you coming? 
Do you see us, 
creature of the night?"
Then her cousins point at Angel and say:
"She desires love and fright!"

I alight down. I realize I am a vampire. I am tall and thin. My skin is a pale lavendar. I have yellow cat eyes, and bright yellow fangs.  My lips are dark red. I have long wispy white hair, and claws on my hands and feet. I am wearing black and crimson. I have a long sword at my side with a scabbard inscribed with runes.
Angel pulls back her hood, and stands up straight. She is a beautiful young woman, with fangs, and long black hair. "Why have you come here, Angelboy?" she says. "Do you desire sacred fire?"
I growl at her. She recoils in fear. "Ah, you are a vampire, my love! Does your angel lie within?"
"You know who I am! You have always known. You seek to see me wholly, and I stand before you as you desire, a secret vampire." 
Her eyes grow large. I grab her forcefully, and bite her neck. She claws my back. I look into her eyes. 
"Now we are one!" we both say. I say it forcefully, and she says it faintly. She tries to slap me, but I grab her wrist, and bite her finger. Two drops of blood form on her hand. I lick the blood off, and the wound stops bleeding, then seals up. She grabs the back of my head, and presses her forehead into mind. We kiss, and she bites my lip until it bleeds, then lets go. We look at each other, and laugh madly.
Her cousins throw back their hoods. They laugh madly.  Their husbands appear looking ethereal and ghost-like. They are nine feet tall, and look like gods in trances.  I realize I am also nine feet tall, but corporeal.  One looks like a steel fish god. Water is flowing  through his body. His mouth is ringed with many small teeth.  The other one looks like a mechanical man made of bronze, and lightning is crackling through him.  I am a vampire god, with red and green blood flowing through me.

"The three weird sisters
ask what you desire,
do you desire love, poison, or fire?"

They stir the stew with three long sticks, walking in a clockwise circle.  

"We desire three, 
we desire we,
anoint us with poison,
do you want boys, 
or do you love men?
Give us that which we desire,
Fill our bowls with sacred fire!"

The pull out the sticks, which are great ladles, and pour us three bowls of mandrake stew.

"Man dragon,
dragon man,
the stew kills you,
now drink deep.
And tonight
in sacred sleep,
in dreams we lie,
in dreams we cry
in death we live,
and birth we die."

We hold the bowls in our hands and drink.  It tastes bitter and and warm. I bite down on the mandrake root, and I feel it squirm in my mouth.

We become gargoyles. I am red, the fish man is blue, and the bronze man is green.  We touch the the tips of the ladles with our women, who are now vampires, and walk in a circle, changing directions back and forth.

"We ask for love,
we want fortune,
we cast our fears
into the ocean.
We ask for fire
to burn desire,
We want love
we want sex,
and now we form
a sacred hex!"

We stop walking and all face the cauldron, dropping our hands at our sides. I feel us all laughing madly, but no one is moving.  Angel begins humming. All our souls hum loudly. A red triangle forms between the three women, another one forms between the three men. A circle forms around us, completing a hexagram. Orange flames come out of our foreheads, and meet above the cauldron. The single flame plunges into the cauldron. The stew becomes lava. A small golden dragon bursts forth from the lava.

"Why have you summoned me?" it growls.

"Give us that
which we desire!"

The dragon grows five heads.  Each head has three eyes.  Each eye is a different color.  Energy flows out of the dragon into us.  The dragon's head becomes one, and it sinks back into the lava. The lava becomes stew again.
All of our eyes are glowing.  Us men take our women's hands, and separate into three couples, and disappear into the woods, laughing madly.

I am alone with Angel, sitting upon a stone slab. We are both vampires. 
"Why did you make me love you? Now, I am going to die."
"We are all going to die. You chose to love me of your own volition. Your heart is in me, and my heart is in you, my ancient love. What is dying is your desire to be alone. Your soul realizes you can have freedom and love, and freedom in love."
We stand upon the stone slab. My dark castle is in the distance. We hear chanting of druids far off.
I look her in the eyes.
"Do not kill me please, o vampire.
I gave you the gift of my sacred fire.
Hands like ice, and souls'like fire.
Soul's greatest fear, and heart's desire,
You light mine, I light your fire."

"Your love is death, and death rebirth,
Now we recite the sacred verse.
Through many lifetimes
we recite this rhyme,
I loved you then, I love you this time.
In this kiss, we feel bliss,
and I drive deep into your flesh."

I kiss Angel, and Druids with torches come, and set our garments ablaze. We laugh as our clothes burn away.  We become two lavender gargoyles. We laugh madly, and fly into the sky, to my castle, and perch on a high place. We watch the sun rise. The sun hurts my eyes. I stare into it and hiss.  We become vampires again. 

"Is this your Dark Castle, my love?"
"I built it for you long ago. Now you are ready to see it. I know it would terrify you, you seeing my dark side. But, I am real and whole. I am Peter Pan and Batman, I am an angel, and a demon. I am a saint and a vampire, a heretic and priest. I am a lover and a forester. I love animals, and I love fresh meat."
"Let us not enter for now. Let us gaze upon the landscape, and revel in being daywalkers, my dark knight."  Her hair and robes grow long, as does mine. We unfurl great batwings. We stand on the railing and leap off, nose diving down the side of the castle. We swoop over the landscape. Animals run in fear, and birds fly away. We laugh, and fly up to a giant tree, and alight upon it. We have claws on our feet which grip the tree. We walk down a branch. I lead her to a hole in the tree. We lie down inside the tree and fall asleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thats a cool dream..
> Except the ending sounds scary.



I didn't have a chance to write it out, but the Templars became tiny and swarmed over me like army ants stabbing me with tiny jagged daggers.  I screamed and writhed in pain, but MoSh and Raven came and saved me. They kicked them in the Ay-NOOSE.

----------


## Loaf

..... disturbing, to say the least.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ NOtes

Fighting Brian's astral parasite.

Fighting the nightmare demons.

Showing Loaf the mirror.

Asking for power from Michael and Metatron.

Taking Raven to the Temple of the Angels.

Drinking from the Holy Grail. Aren't we doing what we are supposed to do? I tell Christ sorry.  He tells me I am not a heretic.  David Morehouse says he needs to talk to me.

My man cyg!!!

----------


## Loaf

> Showing Loaf the mirror.



Hurry up and post that, I distinctly remember screwing around with a mirror last night.

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 5, 2010

A Hard Lesson
I am a white lion-man.  I am floating above the Earth. I spin it, until I see Aotearoa.  I see a little blinking red light. "There he is. It's time," Koomo says to me. I nod. I fly down to earth at breakneck speed. I am engulfed in flame.  I land in a room, where Loaf is looking into a mirror, popping pimples.  He sees my reflection standing behind him.
"Holy shit!" he startles. "Man, Nomad, don't just break into my dream like that."
"Oh, sorry, I didn't realize you were having such a great dream."
"Oh, well... oh, wait? Is this a dream?"
"No, you are just talking to some madman in a costume that materialized behind you."
"Oh shit. It is a dream. Am I lucid?"
"I don't know. Are you?"
"Can I touch your fur?"
"Go ahead," I grimace. He hesitantly touches my face. I growl and bare my canines. 
He jumps again. "Ah! Dammit, dude! But, why do you feel real?"
"Because I am."
"Let me touch your fangs. Don't bite me though!"
I bare my fangs again. He touches the points of my canines. I lick his face. 
"Ow! Your tongue is like sandpaper!"
"I am a big cat, dummy. Now, stop fooling around, and look into the mirror, Josh." I grab him, and turn him toward the mirror. His reflection's eyes become red, burning with a dark fire, and small red horns grow from his head, and small fangs protrude from his mouth. He recoils in fear, silently screaming. Then, he returns to normal.
"Oh my god... what's that?"
"Why don't you ask your dream guide?"
"Just tell me Nomad, I am freaked out."
"You're a vampire, Devilboy."
"No, I am not."
"It's okay. So am I. Look again."
I force him to look in the mirror.  I have pale lavender skin, long white hair, yellow eyes and teeth, small fangs, and claws on my hands and feet. Loaf is a young vampire as before. He recoils again, and his reflection becomes normal.
"What does this mean?"
"I don't completely know yet, but I know vampires are not evil.  I have to do more dream research on this.  You don't need to fear yourself. You need to fear what you may become if you give in to darkness. Look again!"
I let go of Loaf, and allow him to slowly turn to the mirror.  There are strange creatures like horseshoe crabs with manta ray wings flying around his head. They look dangerous. There are also little imps with pitchforks laughing mockingly. They look at us.
"Holy shit! What are those things?"
"Those are nightstalker demons."
"That's bullshit."
"Really? Tell them that."
One of the imps presses its face against the mirror, and stretches it out. Loaf kicks it in the face in fear. It moves away from the pane and laughs.
"I don't believe in nightstalkers."
"No nighstalkers do."
"What do you mean?"
"From my experience, they don't ask the dream demons to possess them. It just happens."
I smooth the mirror over with my hand, and make it a blank slate.
"Look at this young lad."

The First Vision
We see an image of an angry young teenage boy, holding a dead boy in his arms. The dead boy has a hole in his head. The dead boy disappears. The other boy screams in anguish.  There are images around his head of sick things happening to children by adults.  The boy turns into a vampire. He walks forward in a dark rage with murder in his eyes.  Nightstalker demons come, and attach themselves to the vampire boy, inserting their spikes into his brain and spine. He becomes engulfed in red flame. He leaps forward with a roar. Loaf recoils, and screams. The image fades.

"What the fuck was that?"
"A posession."
"Who was that?"
"Me."
"No. No it's not. You're not a nightstalker. You're good. You're not even real. None of this is real, Nomad. It's just a dream."
"You can choose to follow that path, if you want, the path of ignorance."
Loaf tries to slap me, but I phase and his hand passes through. I growl at him, and grab him. "Stop it, you! Don't you know, I'm real?"
"But, my hand went through you."
"I did that! Enough of this silly talk. You have a dark future, if you so desire."
"But, you're not a nightstalker. I don't believe..."
"Right. Not anymore. But, I was as a boy, right about your age. A lot of bad shit happened. A lot. I was traumatized as a child... I had a lot of anger. Bad shit happened to my friends and family... I was small, but I was afraid to fight people. I would let them pick on me. My clan, the Bat Clan... we have a lot of rage, if we don't control it."
"Well, why didn't you stand up for yourself? Why didn't you fight back?"
"I was afraid I would kill them." 
"Really?"
"I would fantasize about how I would stab them in the jugular with my pencil, or in their eyes, pushing it all the way into their brain. Or just bite their throat, and crush their trachea."
"You are sick."
"Correction: I was sick."
"Who was that boy in your arms?"
"My friend, Chris. He shot himself in the head when I was 16. I went berserk in dreams. I was full of rage. Like I said, I had a lot of darkness in me."
"So, what did you do?"
"Look into the mirror."

Ancient Vision
We see an image of my younger dream self.  I am a vampire, with nighstalker demons embedded into me. Koomo is chasing me. "Come back here, you dumbass!" he growls. I am not aware of him. I am chasing Raven. 
"I am not going to fight you! Stop attacking me!" I try to teleport toward her, but she keeps teleporting ahead of me.
"Stop!" she says, turning around, summoning an invisible wall. I slam into it, and am stunned. I fall over. She summons a net of white light, and captures me. I growl and bite at the net. 
"Look at you! You're feral!" she says.
Koomo stops, and folds his arms, pleased. Raven closes her eyes, and white light comes out of her, and some kind of music plays, like a rock ballad. Michael stands behind her, adding to her energy. The white energy flows into me, and the nightstalker demons release their grip, and fall to the ground. She makes the net disappear. Koomo attacks one of the demons, and she attacks the other one. They both die and disappear. Raven sings again, and heals the wounds with Michael. My eyes stop glowing.
"See, little vampire? You can be a vampire without being evil!"
"I am not evil!"
"Oh, you can talk!"
"Of course I can. Where am I?"
"You don't remember? I just healed you?"
"What? Oh, my head! Why are you calling me a vampire? Vampires are evil."
"I am going to make sure you stay safe." Raven talks to some alien person, and he looks at me and nods. 
"Hmph, I am fine. Wait is this a dream?"
"Yes, silly!"
"No, it's not!"
Raven sighs, and I fly away. 

The vision in the mirror ends. "Oh my god, I can't believe this."
"I thought you would say that. I knew you weren't ready."
"Ready? Ready for what."
"For any of this. I have been trying to teach you, but you are too insolent. You don't want to listen. I understand. There is so much I could teach you, if you were to open your heart and mind."
"Open my heart? That's gay."
"Go ahead and think that. I am not going to teach you anymore. It's not my place. You need to learn from your dream guide. You can't listen to me. I understand. It's okay."
"No, Nomad, I want to learn. Please teach me."
"I can't. You won't let me. Maybe I tried to teach you too much to quickly. Maybe it's my fault. I don't know. Anyway, your dream guide knows a lot more than I do. Ask him."
"But, I can't get emails from him, or anything. He's just a figment of my subconscious!"
"That's what you think."
"Does this mean we are not friends anymore? Why are you being such an asshole?"
"No, it doesn't. It just means I can't teach you. I just wanted to show you this one last thing."
"C'mon dude! No."
"Listen, we don't have time.  Everything is happening all at once. Everything is getting bigger and smaller at the same time. The singularity is coming. We have to get ready. Look!"
I point at my watch.
"What? Eight? Your watch just says, "Eight!" What the fuck does that mean."
"Eight, the eigth day of the week, infinity, everything. Do you know what I had to get through to get this watch? Someone ever turn you inside out?"
"No. I thought you were going to do that."
"Of course not. I was just taunting you. We did dream battle, but you don't remember... Anyway, a remote viewer gave me this."
"What, I thought you said they were evil?"
"Some things are grey, my friend."
"I don't get it."
"I know. Just don't let the nighstalker demons get you."
"Stop trying to scare me."
"I am not."
"Well, what should I do? I'll kick their ass. Fuck them."
"Yeah? That's like trying to kill brain cancer by punching yourself in the face."
"Well, what should I do then, Nomad?"
Accept the reality that the dream plane is real.  Shared dreaming is more than a meeting of minds. We can't create all this shit that we see in shared dreams with only our minds. It's already there. Think about it. People visit the Biodome, even if MoSh, Raven, or I are not even there, man."
"So what are you saying?"
"I am saying stop attacking random people at will. You will suffer if you do. You are nightstalker fodder. You fit the profile: powerful, insolent, and confused."
"I am not confused! I have my beliefs!"
"Your beliefs are wrong."
"You're nothing but a DC. I made you with my mind."
"Really? Then how have we had this intense conversation."
"I am going to forget this. So there."
"Go ahead. That's your choice."
"I don't believe we can have a long conversation like this. Well, maybe you're not a DC... but those other spirits, or entities as you call them, they are just DC's you guys create."
Koomo, a dark black man-bat, reveals himself, and growls at Loaf.
"You're nothing but a DC!" Loaf says. "Nomad made you with his mind. You did, Nomad!"
"Yeah right."
Loaf tries to punch Koomo, but Koomo just grabs his wrist, and wrenches it. Loaf crumples to the floor in pain.
"I am real, child," he says grimly, then tosses Loaf away.
Koomo and I fly up the mountain in the Biodome, by the pool of still water, that Angel and I often sit by.
"You didn't have to do that," I say.
"You didn't have to show him all that madness in the mirror."
"What's done is done. The past is unchanging."
Koomo grunts in agreement, and tosses a rock in the water. It skips about, then looks at us with a little eye, and sinks down. A creature pops up like a giant toad, with a crown on his head, and the rock on top also.
"Hey!" he says, and sinks back down.
"Oops!" Koomo says. "So, do you think that kid will be alright?"
"I hope so. He has a lot of rage in his heart, that's why he's an athiest... I understand. I used to be that way."
"Don't I know it, brother!" Koomo says. We lie down on our backs, and look up at the clouds. I fall asleep.
I see Loaf on a checkerboard, taunting giant chess pieces to fight him, demanding to know if they are real. I sigh, and exit the dream. I awake.
"Nomad, what were you dreaming about."
"The kid, he  still is trying to figure shit out."
"I hope he does soon, he doesn't have a lot of time."
"I know," I say sadly, and the dream fades.

----------


## Loaf

> "I hope he does soon, he doesn't have a lot of time."
> "I know," I say sadly



 ::shock:: 

Explain?

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Task of the Month: Drink Champagne
Task of the Year: Drink from the Holy Grail
*
Tuesday, January 5, 2010

There are a bunch of monks walking away from Christ on the cross. The first monk is holding the Holy Grail. I fly down, as a lion-man.  "Give me that shit!" I say, grabbing the Holy Grail. There is nothing in it. I turn it upside down. "Hey what gives?"
I look at the Christ. It's a wax figure. The monks are animatronic robots. The Grail is a plastic cup. 
Then, I see a bunch of tourists looking at me, and taking pictures.  We are in a wax museum.
"What the hell are you looking at?" I summon champagne, and take a sip. It's way too sweet. "I hope this counts!"  I change it into red wine, and drink deep. 

"Ah, this is good. Want some?" The tourists look at me suspiciously.
I multiply the grails, then make them turn into gold, and pass them out to the tourists. They take pictures, and sip the wine.
I sing, "Drinking the blood of Jesus, Drinking it straight from his veins!"
They cough and spit out the wine. "Drink up, it's just wine. It's just a song. Drink everyone."
"No, you freaked us out, weirdo."
"You're all a bunch of DC's aren't you?"
"Yes!" 
I sigh, and make them disappear.

I teleport to Golgotha. People are mouring Christ, but he is not dead. A Roman soldier stabs him in the side with a spear. Mary Magdelene runs over with a cup, and catches the blood in it. I am terrified. "Fuck this!" I say to myself, and teleport away to a Mount Sinai.
I am sitting on the Mountain, looking down at the horrorific scene. It disappears and fades away.
Christ appears next to me. He is glowing. "Hello Nathan. Would you like to drink my blood?"
"Hell no, Jesus! No offense, but you are freaking me out, man!"
"Well, why don't we just smoke a doob then?"
"Uh... really?"
"I never lie," Christ laughs. He pulls out a smal burlap bag. He takes out some cannabis buds, and rolls them into a fat joint. He blows fire out of his mouth, and lights it. He takes a puff.
"Ah, that's the shit. Good stuff I made here," he laughs and hands it to me.
I take a puff, and hold it in. "So, you really are a hippie?"
"The first one! Peace and love, man, and I am serious about it."
"I know. But, why did you have to die, and be a human sacrifice."
"Oh it was an experiment."
"Uh... what?" We pass the joint back and forth.
"Well, I wanted to see if I could become corporeal after dying, and it worked!"
"Cool, Jesus!"
"I know, right, it is pretty cool. It's going to be even cooler when I ascend."
"Didn't you do that already?"
"Yes, but you traveled back in time, Gift."
"Why did you just call me that?"
"We are speaking Hebrew!"
"Oh, really? Wow."
"So, Jesus..."
"Yes?"
"I want to know, are you really the Son of God?"
"Yes, we all are. That's what I have been trying to tell everyone!"
"Well, okay, but, I mean, what is special about you."
"Oh, nothing and everything. I just found my inner Buddha."
"Uh... okay?"
"You'll learn in time, Mr. Gift. Anyway, here's the real Holy Grail, if you want to take a sip." He summons the Holy Grail, and scoops some water from a nearby stream. He changes it into wine. "Take a drink!"
He hands it to me. It's the most delicious wine I have ever tasted in my life.
"Thanks Christ!" He disappears.


"Hmm..." I say. I bite my arm, and bleed into the Grail.
I drink my own blood from it. 
Raven appears. "Nomad? What the hell are you doing?"
MoSh appears. "Dude, that is fucked up!"
"What, I wanted to see what would happen!"
Demons come, and grab me by the arms, and carry me away to a high place.
"I can't bear to look!" Raven says, and turns away.
I am with Satan on a Mountain.
"Why don't you turn loaves into bread?"
"Don't you mean stones?"
"Yeah. That."
"Okay!" I say, and turn stones into bread. I eat them. There's gravel inside. It tastes like sawdust. I spit it out. 
"Aha!" Satan says. "You have eaten the unholy bread."
"Whatever, dude, I spit it out. It sucked."
"Hmm, come with me." He teleports us to the temple.
"If you really are the Son of God, why don't you throw yourself down."
"Okay!"
I jump off the temple. People run and scream. I hit the ground, and stand up, dusting myself off.
"It's cool, it's cool. It's just a dream!" I laugh. The people put their hands on their chests and breathe a sigh of relief. "Hey... are you DC's?" I ask suspiciously.
"Yes."
"I'm not!" one guy says, raising his hand.
"Whoah! Who are you?"
"Elijah."
"Oh, the fiery chariot guy. You didn't die! Was that a spacecraft?"
"Yes, exactly."


"C'mere, you!" Satan says.
He takes me back to the Mountain, and shows me a bunch of kingdoms in images.
"All these I will give to you, if you just bow down to me."
"Dude, lame! I already have my own kingdom and shit I made up... a bunch of DC's are my only worshippers of course. Anyway, what would I do with a bunch of kingdoms? Boring."
"Don't you speak to me so dismissively! Do you know who I am? I am Satan, bitch!"
I grab Satan's head, and knee him in the forehead, then I smack the back of his head to the ground. He coughs up blood. "Who's bowing to the false god, now, bitch? Not only that, you are bowing to nothing, idiot!"
"Hey screw you, man!"
"You're just another dreamer, aren't you?" I pull back his hood. It's Sarnox. He stands up. The blood disappears. "Gotcha!" he says.
"Oh, you goofball!" I say.
"Did you really think Satan talks like that? C'mon!" We both start laughing our asses off.
"Wait? What about the demons?"
"Oh, one was Koomo, and the other was Jo. This whole dream is a big joke."
Jo runs up, a lizard creature, and licks me. Koomo alights down and laughs at me. I blush.
"Damn, I guess I have a lot to learn."
"We even put a blood packet on you, because we knew you wanted to drink your own blood, you weirdo."
"So what did I drink?"
"Watered down ketchup."
"Wait, what about Christ? Who was he?"
"Your inner Buddha, your Cosmic Christ, and an aspect of Jesus himself."
"Cool!"
I laugh at myself. I am still laughing when I wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Advanced Lucid Task, January, 2010*

January 5, 2010

I am on the Moon. I change into a pink Siamese cat. I see Raven. I run to her.
"Meow! Meow! Will you be my kitty?" I ask.
"What are you talking about? Nomad?" She picks me up, and snuggles me. "Aw, you're so cute. What's your name?"
"Will you be my DC?"
"You are Nomad! What are you doing? You are so silly!"
"Um, I mean, I need a master, I need someone to feed me tuna and milk, but not mixed together. Gross! Actually, how about lettuce, carrots, and peas, and broccoli, and starfruit..."
"Nomad, you are so silly. What are you trying to do?"
"Oh, that task of the month thingy."
"I already gave you champagne at the party."
"I knoes, but I spit it out, and changed it to beer. It was too sweet. Blech! Oh, I remember, I am supposed to have a DC owner, so you don't count. You're real. Can you make a DC for me?"
"Uh, sure." A DC pops out of Raven's head. Raven hands me to her. 
"Can I be your kitty and milk?"
"What?" the DC says.
"Will you be my valentine, owner, thingy?"
"Um sure!" the DC chick says.
"Are you real?"
"As real as I'll ever be."
"Typical DC answer."
"What?"
"Oh never mind." I crawl around her neck, on to her head, then settle in her arms. "Aw kitty, you're so cute!"
Raven tries to pet me, and then I swat her hand away. "Nomad, that's not nice. Bad kitty." I grin at her cheshirely, and purr. I change into a lion, and the DC falls and disappears. I am still pink, with dark pink tiger stripes.
"Nomad, you are so ridiculous!"
Angelina appears with a white lion, and she pets me. "Where, ya been kiddo?" she says nuzzling my mane. 
"I am a Cheshire Lion!" I say proudly.
"Well, good for you!" Raven says, turning into Alice.
"Are we in my Inner World?" I say.
"No, we're on the Moon still, Nomad," Raven says. I summon a mirror, and show it to Raven. She says, "Oh!" and changes back to an Assassin. I laugh, and the dream ends.

----------


## Majinaki

> "Hmm..." I say. I bite my arm, and bleed into the Grail.
> I drink my own blood from it. 
> Raven appears. "Nomad? What the hell are you doing?"
> MoSh appears. "Dude, that is fucked up!"
> "What, I wanted to see what would happen!"



ahahahaaaa..nice., i would Love to have a cat that could do a cheshire smile

----------


## Baron Samedi

*My Man, Cygnus!*

January 5, 2010

*At Hanauma Bay*
I am at Hanauma Bay.  I am in my physical form, wearing jeans and a tshirt. I change my clothes to my swim shorts. There is no one there, except for one White man standing there, looking out at the ocean.  The Bay is extremely calm and clear. I run up to him and tackle him. Sand flies everywhere.

"Holy shit! Are we playing football?" he says. 
"Dude, cygnus! It's me! Let's go bodysurfing at Makapu'u!"
"You are Nomad? Waking Nomad? Nate?"
"Dude it's me, it's me!" I giggle maniacally. I summon two pair of swim fins. "Dude, strap on! Let's go."
I laugh at how pale he is. "What?"
"Oh you're just pale, shark bait. Let's catch some waves!"
"But there are no waves in this bay."
"Oh right, duh! How did we end up here?"
"I don't know. I think because I like this place. Especially when there are no people on it. I have sex here a lot, oh and at Eternity Beach."
"I still have yet to do that. I had sex at, uh... nevermind!" I blush. "Hey, check this out!" I summon perfect curling waves, about five feet.
"Cool man! That is so kick ass!"
We jump in the water, and swim out. Underneath the water I say, "Dude, look! I am talking, with no air! We can breathe water, because it's a dream!"
"So it is!"
"Oh, yeah it is! Dude, I totally forgot. Sometimes I even say, 'this is a dream' but I don't even realize it is!"
"What the fuck?"
"I know. Weird right?" We laugh. We pop our heads out, and catch some perfect glassy wave. "Dude, check this out!" I bend the wave, and make it go out to sea. 
"What the hell? How did you do that?"
"With my mind of course! Now you try it!" Cygnus does the same. We laugh and giggle with joy like children.  We ride tiny waves out of the bay and go northwest.

*To Bulging Eyes Beach*
"To Makapu'u!" I say.
"To Makapu'u!" Cygnus says.
"Bulging Eyes!"
"What?"
"Oh that's the English translation, because the waves get huge there every blue moon."
"Nice!"
We ride to Makapu'u. Our waves die down. Everything is calm. We look out to see. 
"Holy shit!" We both say.  There is a monster wave, about fifty feet coming toward us.
"Did you do that?" Cygnus says.
"Shit, man, I don't know. Maybe Kanaloa did."
"Who?"
"The Hawaiian god of the sea. He often manifests as a giant squid or octopus, or a wise dolphin."
"Holy shit. It's coming. What should we do. Let's catch it."
"Right!" I say. "Just remember this is a dream."
"Right!" The wave rolls in, a mountain of water. It peaks and begins to curl. It crashes into itself, and it sounds like thunder and an earthquake.
"Fly! Fly! Fly!"
"What?" Cygnus screams above the roaring of the surf. I swim through the air like to the wave. 
"FLY!" I scream telepathically and audibly.  Cygnus swims through the air to the wave.  We get to the top of it, and dive in, then turn toward shore, and pop out of the surface. We drop in. We are sliding down the wave forever.
"THIS DROP IS INSANE!" Cygnus screams. Everything is too intense for me to respond. The wind is whipping my hair into my face. The water feels smooth and sensual beneath me. "The spit" flies out of the tube, and pelts my skin, and feels like pebbles flying out of a machine.  The wave is roaring.  We let ourselves get tubed.
"HOW THE HELL DO WE GET OUT OF THIS MONSTER?" Cygnus screams. I summon a jetpack on to my back, and as I boost past him, I slap one on his back, and turn it on. He boosts out of the tube.
"CHEEHOOO!" I scream. Cynus lets out a primal war cry.  We fly out of the wave, and it crashes into the cliff.
We breathe heavily laughing. I feel a surge of energy flowing through me, like never before. 
"And now to Point Panic, the domain of the sharks."
"This is dream," Cygnus says, grinning madly.

*Point Panic*
"Oh, yes brother. We are invincible." Cygnus laughs maniacally. We fly to Point Panic, with jetpacks on our back, shorts, and fins. We make the jetpacks disappear, and dive in to the back of the break. The other bodysurfers greet us. "Ho braddah!"
"I am amongst my kin!" I say to myself. Cygnus gives the shaka. Wave after perfect six foot wave roll in. We catch waves, and do tricks. I teach Cygnus all the tricks I know: spinners, submarine, Lazyboy, catching waves backward. Mike Stewart and Mark Cunningham are there with us.  Mark says, "go with the flow." Mike smiles at us, and catches waves.  Tiger sharks appear beneath the waves. 
Cygnus and I dive under the water, become mermen.  We go into a trance. 

"We are creatures of the sea,
we place our trust and lust in thee,
we are mermen, we sleep in dark,
we are mermen, and we swim with sharks!"

The sharks swim at us in an agressive posture. We have tridents which we brandish at the sharks. They posture like they are going to eat us. We roar at them, and lower our weapons. They swim away. We become tiger sharks, and catch waves. The other bodysurfers just smile and wave at us. A boardsurfer catches a right, almost hitting a bodsurfer in the head. I summon little pillows over my teeth, and dive.
The surfer paddles back out. I leap out of the water in front of the surfer, then swim in place vertically.
"KAHA NALU! KAHA NALU! KAHA NALU! You paddle into our sacred waters, trespasser! You profane our temple!" The surfer's eyes grow large. I dive, and bite him softly on his leg, and drag him underwater.
"Breathe, this is a dream," I tell him. I leap out of the water, and spit him out, tossing him away from Point Panic.  I leap again, and do a belly flop on his surfboard.  I summon a long awkard flat plank of wood for him to grab on to. He clings on to it, then I use telekinesis to put him on shore.
"Kaha Nalu, not he'e nalu! Bodysurfers only, bitch!"
We change back into humans, and catch waves. Cygnus and I fly out of the water, and sit on the wall. We eat some apples, cheese, and sandwiches. I summon a hot wind to warm us. We watch the sun go down, and the moon rise.
"Dude, this was an epic day!" he says.
"An epic dream!" I say.
"I have to go back to Hawai'i, soon, man!"
"Mai, mai!"
"Huh?"
"Come!"
"Ah.. I see." We drink a couple beers, and toss the cans into the air, and they disappear. We laugh, and get in my old white Honda. 

*Epilogue*
"Now where?" Cygnus says.
"To a party, of course."
"Cool."
"A mellow party. I am getting too old for those crazy ragers, man. People throwing up in the living room, tossing furniture through windows...Fuck that!"
"Right!"
We go to Angel's cousin's house. She comes out of the house and kisses me. "Who is this?" 
"My man Cygnus. He's one of my dream friends."
"Is he real?"
"We are all real! But, if you are asking if his is corporeal in this dimension, yes."
"Cool. Good to meet you, Cygnus. Come inside."
Later on, we summon fireworks, and laugh at our magic.

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 6, 2010

I am in a movie with Jeff Goldblum, and the actor who played the mom in Home Alone.  I was semi-lucid. I wanted to see what would happen, so I didn't do much except observe. In the movie both the mom and Jeff Goldblum are married, and both pregnant.  It was supposed to be a comedy.

We are in a hospital waiting room. The mom is in labor. I feel like she is about to give birth to an alien. A man came with two giant hypodermic needles. There were two dark blobs crawling around in Jeff Goldblum's leg.  He was wearing all white.
"We have to get rid of those!"
"Uh... wait, hold on a sec... uh no. I think those might be my babies. Yeah, don't- Hey! Get away from me with those needles!"
Gross. The man in white stabbed Jeff in the calf with the needles, tryig to hit the blobs, but they moved.
"Ah, Dammit, that hurts, you bastard! What is that stuff?"
"Pure adrenaline."
"Ack! Damn you!"
I didn't like this dream, so I woke myself up.

some dream I dont rememember goes here

non-lucid

I am talking in a house in Hawai'i, sitting on the floor, with a man about my age.  He is talking about writing, and creating Avatar. Then, I realize it's James Cameron.  A woman, his aunt, is talking about how she used to work for the US Army in WWII in Germany. She says she worked in a bar, and fell in love with a German man. She looks sadly at a croton branch she is holding.
"Oh my god, you were a spy?"
"Yes," she says sadly.
I saw a cool looking pale yellow caterpillar. "I don't care if I am talking to James Cameron, and his cool aunt. I am going to look at this caterpillar!" It inched along, its skin looked flesh, but it seemed to be a robot inside.
I was going to invite James Cameron to come sailing on Saturday, but then I realized it was a dream because I know he's older than me, and has white hair, not brown. I got annoyed and woke myself up.  

I was very disappointed to realize it was a dream. I hoped it was a shared dream, then I thought it didn't matter, because I couldn't invite him to go sailing. I looked up at a plant I have growing high near my ceiling, a vine. I did a RC. Awake. A leaf seemed to hover and glow. I did another RC. Awake. I sighed, and went back to sleep.

.

----------


## cygnus

WOOOOAAH.

that sounded so great! 

though i don't remember anything like this... i laughed at the "i have sex here a lot" part, because that same night i was lucid at a beach having sex with a girl and - oh i won't go into detail >_<

but yeah - it's interesting that both times you saw some version of me it occurred at hanauma bay, a place recognizable to me. the first time i was looking at the stars, that day in my waking life i was star gazing; and this time i mentioned something on the topic of women. 

the next time i wake up in oahu i'll try to get you to go bodysurfing again  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 6, 2010

I am in space with Raven. I am a white lion-man in a space suit. I somehow feel the invisible presence of MoSh and Asuka, and a whole bunch of other people. They seem to be observing. Raven and I are looking at a strange city, floating in space, beneath a dome.
"Ah, there it is, Loaf's inner world," she says.
"Okay, let's do it." I summon a roll of spider web membrane, and fly in circles around the city. 
I summon giant Telsa coils, and slam then into the city, forming a force field. Raven has some strange animals spirits floating around her. One of them sticks its tongue out at me. Raven is doing some stuff, but, I don't really pay attention, because I am too focused on what I am doing.  Raven says, "Okay, I am going in." I nod.
I summon small spiderbots to patrol the barrier.  I shoot silver centipedes out of my hands to patrol the airspace around the perimeter, and they fly through space.  I summon droid drones to maintain the Tesla coils.  I summon two large orbs of light, to shine down into the dark places in case dark entities try to hide.
I turn on the optical laser x-ray vision implanted into my dream eyes, and I scanned the city. I see some dark entities crawling about. I am about to tell Raven, but she says telepathically, "I got it."
"Alright. I hope he's going to be alright in there."
"Don't worry. I got it. He'll be okay."
I bow to Raven. Samurai armor appears on me. I fly away.

----------


## Majinaki

phew.. i thought you we're going to invade Loaf's inner world... thats not cool... GLAD TO SEE YOU HAVE A BIG HEART NOMAD!

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 7, 2010

NOTES

Playing with my calabash nephews with Angel and I in a park. They fly. They want to come to the Moon. I teach them how to make merkabahs, and I bring them. 
One is a vampire, the other one a jaguar cub. Angel is a vampire with angel wings. I am a vampire. Red appears. "You're vampire, too?" 
"Sometimes, my little friend." 
Majinaki: yeesh!
Pablo laughs.

On Asteroid Q10
Angel and the boys come. 
On the exercycle
Q: WTF, you draw ambient energy! Stop spinning your wheels!

Raven calls me to the Colloseum.  
The four of us go. Angel looks at Selene curiously.
MoSh and Raven battle.
hand to hand-Raven
nunchaku and bo staff-MoSh
Beast Selves-Mosh
Elemental magic-Raven
Shadow Selves-Raven
Raven wins 3-2

We go back to the moon.

Loaf calls for help
Just a bunch of DC's We battle them. There are some imps mixed in. Loaf fights them by himself.  He becomes a red winged centaur, and destroys them. Hi five!
Loaf goes to sleep.  We do healing, and leave.

Angel calls me. She says the boys keep asking questions.

I ask Spike to appear. He taunts me for a bit. I also call Batman and Koomo.  They become vampires.  "Time for your Induction."
We go to the castle of the vampires. Angel decides to stay on the Moon. She says she has already been there.
"Drink the stolen blood."
"I am Vampire Supreme!"
Spike: and now it is time for your redemption! Baptize yourself in the blood of your enemies!
We battle an army of demons.  We destroy their stronghold. We release the captives: many children. Selene appears. She is a vampire also. She bites my neck, and I bite her back. We all become bats, and fly into the sky, become one giant vampire made of bats.
"Don't fuck with the Vampires!"

We are called to a war underground somewhere. Cave vampires have been eating the rock-people's children.  We are at a disadvantage, but it is two armies against one. We win.
Batman, Koomo, Spike and I turn into mist, and find the source of the evil: Shelob.  She has controlling the cave vampires, to bring her the rock people's children.  She also had gnome slaves working for her, which we free. The Cave Vampires break free of the spell.  Some of them commit suicide in anguish.  Others go to another dimension. Others dig deeper into the earth. Others leave underground, and join us in the castle.
We do soul healing on the ones that join us.

Selene says: It's time to wake up!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Friday, January 8, 2010

*Vampire Supreme*
I open my coffin.  I sit up, and float out of bed. I am in vampire form.  I have pale lavender skin, almost white. I have white translucent long straight hair, yellow eyes, with flaming red pupils, yellow teeth with retractable fangs. My fangs come out, and I feel them with my tongue. I prick my tongue, and I taste my blood.  I am wearing all black leather armor, and a long cape.  My ears are pointed.  I look at my armor.  I notice my energy boots are now black motorcycle boots.  My energy gloves are two imperceptible black bracelets hidden beneath my sleeves. My energy belt is a dark purple, almost black leather, with a steel buckle with the face of a snarling lion.  My centipede disk is a smooth black matte metal, like iron, on my chest. There is a centipede on it, in the lemniscate shape.  My angel helmet is there, but completely invisble.  My drone microbots are sitting in devices worn imperceptibly behind my ears to seek and destroy external parasites.  I have even tinier microbots hidden in my hollow fangs to inject enemies with, and to seek and destroy internal parasite.  My witchblade is a little winged she-vampire sitting on my shoulder.  My cape becomes bat wings as I unfurl them, then reclose them.  I look down at my infinty watch. "It's time," I say to myself.  I summon my Moonblade.  The sword glows with a pale blue light. My Witchblade forms into a matte steel sword, and forms armor close to my body.  I slam the two swords together, merging them into one in a flash of light. I form them into spiked gloves.  All my armor is covered in tiny barbed spikes. 

"I am Vampire Supreme,
Guardian of Sacred Dreams,
We have returned to this place,
For the love of the human race."

I slam my fist into my palm and snarl.  Jo, my astral pet appears, a dark devil dog. His eye glow red.  Horns grow and curl out from his head. He growls at two remote viewers in the sky.  "You do not need to be my steed, brother, but get my back if shit goes down." He nods. Koomo and Batman appear, vampire versions of themselves, observing. I see Spike high in the sky.  Redisreddish appears a little scarlet vampire. "What are you doing, my vampire brother?" she says. 
"Training. These others are teaching us vampire ways. Now, do as I do, and they will correct you and teach you." She nods.
I slow down my perception of time, thus increasing my speed, and teleport behind one of the remote viewers. I pin his wrists behind his back, and bite him on the neck, stealing just enough of his energy to weaken him, but to allow him to stay concious. Red does the same to the other remote viewer. We switch, and the other one passes out, and his astral body disappears.
"A little too much," I say to Red, wiping my mouth. But, you did well. "Goodie!" she says, clapping her hands.
The remaining remote viewer says, "Oh my god! What did you do to him? Don't you know we have to do this?"
I speak to him telepathically, "Yes, well my little friend went a little overboard here. I know you think you have to do this, so I am going to let you watch me, with no powers. Every time I catch you watching me, I will strip you of your offensive powers, but I will still let you watch me. I am going to make you weaker and weaker every time, until you feel like a ghost. Don't fuck with the Moon People, and you will not be fucked with, child."
The remote viewers eyes grow wide with fright, and s/he flies away. I grab Red's arm, and fly toward the Moon, as I open a portal.

ABRIDGED STYLE

On the Moon.  MoSh and Raven are in Beast Form. MoSh is a huge biker-werewolf. He looks like Lobo on acid.  Raven is a Jaguar Goddess, with a white crown on her head, wearing a long white robe. Her hood is back.

*Invaders Be Damned*
We have invaders.  I change into a vampire werebeast. Red gets on my back. I wind my infinity watch.  We teleport around the Biodome, attacking the invaders. They are disguised as plants and animals. Angelina and Pixy get angry, and summon plants and animals to detect such invaders in the future.
Raven is disappointed that our defenses are impenetrable. I tell her that with every new tactic our defense get stronger. Raven goes into a trance, and she walks to a throne in a grove I have never seen.  There is a crowd there. They part as she walks to the throne. We are all mythical beasts and monsters. 
She says they have pushed us to the brink.  We want peace, but they keep attacking us. Now, they have infiltrated our sacred home three times. We are going to go on the offensive. It's time for war. We roar. Raven roars, and hundreds of tiny winged black panthers fly out of her mouth, and become an army.  
We gear up. I place armor on Red. She says she doesn't feel ready. I tell her she is already strong enough, Just stick close to me and the other vampires. Witchblade forms into her vampire self, and gives Red a sword, which becomes her Witchblade. Her eyes glow red, and she grins darkly. She slams her palm into her fist, and says, "Let's go."
Spike, Koomo, Batman, Red and I form a vampire platoon. Spike is the point man.  Raven organizes us into different battle groups. "Holy shit, Nate, am I really doing this?"
"You're a good general," I tell her.

*To War!*
We meet in the center of the Biodome, and swirl out, destroying remaining intruders. We fly around the perimeter of the Biodome. We fly to the Moon Orcs' Castle, near the old site of the Biodome. There is already a battle going on. The Templars have attacked the Orc Castle.  The Moon Imps (secret Templars on our side) are fighting with the orcs. They become gargoyles.
Angels speaks to me telepathically, and comes to our aid. Angel and Raven fly into the air, on big cats. They go into Shadow form, and summon lightning into their wands, and join the battle. Loaf appears, in Devilcat form, a red centaur with six legs, and a devil face, and bull horns. He tramples the Templars, and rips them in half. Raven and I multiply ourselves, and attack. I teleport all over, biting the Templars. My eyes glow with their energy.
MoSh howls, and the Lunar Wolves come to our aid. WarriorTiger and Silverwolf appear. Silverwolf howls, and the Warwolves appear. Werewolves as warriors on motorcycles.  We clear the area around the Orc Castle. We form into four armies: Moon Orcs led by the Orc King, Gargoyles led by one Gargawn a gargoyle in silver Templar armor with a pentagram on it, Werewolves led by MoSh, Seine, and the Warwolf Lord , and the Moon People led by Raven and I.  We split up, and set up far away from the Templars' castle far away from it.  Raven tells me to blow the goat horn. I blast it, and we attack from four directions. The battle is fierce.  The Templar King appears as an Angel of Light, to deceive us. MoSh sprays him with poison, and the illusion melts away. He is a wraith. 
I change into dark wizard form, and summon summoners.  I change back into vampire form.  
The Templars swarm againt us. I become my Shadow Self, Timelyst Knight, and trap some of them in my Lotus Madness. Then, I unleash my silver centipedes. Raven tells us, the vampire group to go after the Templar King, and also Pablo and Bakura. We drain his energy, until he becomes a worm.
Raven, MoSh and I become huge monsters. I morph into Chimera Supreme, and we smash their castle.  Loaf unleashes a red energy bomb.  There are no Templars left, wait, yes their are, underground.  The Gargoyles burrow. I summon Landwyrms to their aid. They reappear, and say their base is empty.
We grow a great tree in place of the old castle. Faries come and live there, and terraform around it.  We set up defenses around the tree.  The faries say it is Hometree.  We bless the tree, and sing and dance around it. We go back to the Biodome for healing. First we do mutual healing, then drink cool water, then, go to the hot springs.
The Moon Orcs and the Lunar Wolves ask us to help reinforce their strongholds tomorrow night. The gargoyles say they know just what to do.  The Warwolves say they invite the Templars to attack.

Debrief from The JLA
Batman takes me to the Justice League's fortress. They tell me we did well, and we review the battle. They tell me how we can do better next time.  They give me a disk with the information, and I slam it into the back of my head. Green Arrow looks at me funny. I grin.

I go back the Biodome, and tell Raven I have the disk whenever we want to review it, we can watch it in the Tower.

*Mad DC's*
I go to the Temple of Nothing.  The DC worshippers are on the verge of rioting. Sarnox says, he tried to take my place because I was gone for so long. I change into Juargawn form and address them.  I tell them I am not a god, and I am going to grant them sentience. They look confused.  I ask Sacrosanct to help me.  He gives me a special wand.  I go into Faerie King form, a man with a black exoskeleton, and multicolored butterfly wings, and armor which glows with an inner light. Sacrosanct and I fly over the people with the wands. Fairy dust comes out, and the people's eyes light up, as they receive sentience. Most of them wander out of the Temple. Some go into the City of Nowhere, and some into the Land of Nod. One particulary looking strong man says he is going to go found his own city in the Land of Nod. I give him a necklace of claws of my enemies to protect him. I give him a piece of selenite. I tell him he can use it to call me. I ask him his name. He says he has to go find it. 

Dr. Dream (written elsewhere)

*The Zero Lord*

I return to the Temple. I morph it into a Dark Castle. I take the Dark Castle form out of it, and I Sacrosanct and I fly it to a Mountain in the Land of Nod, and place it there. I go back to the Temple. I create Juargawn DC, and I then, I give him a piece of my spark, and we grant him sentience. He tells me his name is Guargawn, the Zero Lord (Gore-gone) and people can tell us apart because he has yellow teeth, and violet eyes.  He wears a crown with zeros floating at the tips. He says he will reside in the Temple. We bow to each other. 

*The Night Fortress*
I change back into Vampire Form, and fly to my Dark Castle. 
I name it the Night Fortress. I explore it. I walk down a long hall.  I see paintings of my vampire ancestors, on one side, and paintings of Koomo's bat people on the other. Red appears, and walks with me.  There is are a pair of thrones at the end of the hall. Angel appears, as a beautiful vampiress. There is a small throne on the third level leading up to the thrones. I tell Red that it is hers. She asks me why. I tell her that she is the vampire princess.  
We sit in the thrones. Druids in black robes place crowns upon our heads, and robes on our backs, and give us all scepters. We walk out to a balcony.  It is night.  I tell Red that one day this castle will be hers when I am gone. She tells me not to leave. I tell her I am immortal, and my soul will live on in the dream plane, even if my body dies. At that point, she will inherit the Night Fortress, but I will still visit her in dreams, her vampire brother. A tear runs down her face, and she gives me a hug. I kiss her cheek and tell her that day is a long ways away.  Angel gives her a hug, and tells her she's a good kid. 

We watch a meteor shower.  The sun begins to rise over the Land of Nod.  Red asks if the sun will hurt us. I tell her no, and our powers do not weaken. Its other's powers who weaken at night, so it makes us seem stronger, just like if we slow down our perception of time, it makes us seem faster. She is confused. I make two copies of my infinity watch, and give one to Red, and one to Angel. Angel says, "What the hell is this?" She decides to wear it as a pendant. Red puts it on her wrist, and I explain to them how it works. I tell Red that seeing the sun rise means its time for our dream bodies to go to sleep, and our physical bodies to wake up.

We descend down a long flight of stairs, taking a torch with us, and go to our sleeping chamber. There are stone and steel statue golems guarding the chamber. There are empty coffins sitting on wooden tables. Spike, Batman, and Koomo are there. Each of us, except for Batman and Koomo, float into a coffin, closing the lids over us. Batman says now it's time for him to become Bruce Wayne. Koomo says he is going back to his home planet, R'hakk'sh'ha. A red pentacle glows on each coffin which spins around, and we go to sleep.

Fear Form
I astral project my astral body above into a room with a mirror. I change into Fear Form, a ghastly bloated hairy monster with six legs and eight eyes. I shoot arms out of my body, and hypodermic needles poke out of me everywhere. I reach into my chest, and pull out a handful of baby spiders. The spiders swarm all over my body. I make a hole appear in the floor, hundreds of feet down. I summon a DC remote viewer, and hold him by the ankle of the edge. He pees his pants and cries, "What are you doing?" 
"Practicing."
Dark dubstep plays as I grin at him. I drop him, and he falls into nothing. I make the DC and the hole disappear. I look at myself in the mirror and grin.  I roar, and hiss. I have a long tongue in the shape of a snake. I chuckle to myself, then I change in a desert nomad, all in white. "Hello, Nomad," I say to the reflection. "Hello, shapeshifter," the reflection says back. I chuckle, and return to my sleeping vampire dream body.

I wake up.

----------


## alicexdoll

DUDE. After a night of very dull dreams about shopping with my family, I am in great admiration of your extreme epic dreaming awesomeness. I want to be in vampire form of myself, and become a merman (mermaid, i guess), and go to the moon, and do all the crazy adventurous shared-dreaming stuff you do.

I will get lucid soon! And then I'm going to come find you guys!

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 8, 2010

Dr. Dream

I go to the lab of Dr. Dream. I am a vampire.  I tune down the scary factor, so as not to frighten hm.  I try to look pretty human.  He is walking back and forth hurriedly. He has many experiments going on. He writes furiously on a notepad, then uses a stylus on a touchpad, then types something, then moves floating 2D images around.  He looks into a microscope, and mumbles something about "dream microbes."
"Hello Dr. Dream!" I say. He startles and falls backwards. "Sorry, didn't mean to startle you, sir."
He stands up. "Aha! You are... you are that man. You can do this, too, like the others, the Achuar, Senoi, Aboriginals, the sufis, the tibetan monks... And now, here you are, Mr... Nathan...?"
"You can call me Nomad, Dr. Dream."
"Oh, just call me Frank."
"Oh, but I prefer, Dr. Dream. And look, you are Dr. Dream!" pointing at his nametag. 
He looks down at it. "So I am! So, how did you learn this?"
"Soul memory... I was a shaman, a jaguar warrior, and dream warrior centuries ago in South America. My little tribe fought against the Aztecs and the Mayans... I just had to discover it. But, you know, I think we all can do this, shared dreaming, mutual dreaming, whatever you want to call it."
"Mhmm... I agree. But, some are more naturally adept."
"Yes."

NOTES
Dr. Dream Shows me his lab.
I show him Q10, and give him a tour of our dreamscapes on the Moon.

Ceejay
Ceejay is sleeping under a transparent glowing pyramid. One of her guides says she needs to rest. I send her healing energy, and leave her to rest.

Nighthog
He is a boar, running about the Biodome, digging up mushrooms. He disappears. I follow him back to his room. His astral body gets up, and tells me to leave him alone so he can go back to sleep. I telll him he is asleep. He doesn't get it.  I sigh, and ask myself why I do this.

----------


## Nighthog

Aww, damn. You go the effort and to meet me in my room. Sorry about not getting lucid. I hadn't really thought about you coming and trying to wake me up. Had been thinking more that when I got lucid I would go and meet up whit you guys somehow.

As a bonus last night I had decided to take a rest as I've been trying too hard this past week whit trying to get and meet you guys. I've gotten a cold now also so I was planning to take it easy and try to instead decide on a time and place to meet before next try.

My recall was all bad this morning also. I felt there was something but I got and did some stuff and I forgot everything. Didn't even bother trying to remember this day...  :Sad: 

Was a bad day to pick to not do through recall it seems.

Either way I'm going to sleep right after this post. I'll try to add in the thought of you might come and meet me instead so I'm not totally unprepared if you do it again.

----------


## beachgirl

amazing dreams...
thank you!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Aww, damn. You go the effort and to meet me in my room. Sorry about not getting lucid. I hadn't really thought about you coming and trying to wake me up. Had been thinking more that when I got lucid I would go and meet up whit you guys somehow.
> 
> As a bonus last night I had decided to take a rest as I've been trying too hard this past week whit trying to get and meet you guys. I've gotten a cold now also so I was planning to take it easy and try to instead decide on a time and place to meet before next try.
> 
> My recall was all bad this morning also. I felt there was something but I got and did some stuff and I forgot everything. Didn't even bother trying to remember this day... 
> 
> Was a bad day to pick to not do through recall it seems.
> 
> Either way I'm going to sleep right after this post. I'll try to add in the thought of you might come and meet me instead so I'm not totally unprepared if you do it again.



Well, don't apologize! I sighed about the action of me going into your room to try and wake you up into dreams. That method doesn't work very well, at all! I didn't consciously plan on doing it, but my subconscious had other plans!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Notes

I arise from my coffin.  I am Vampire Supreme. I see remote viewers. "It's time for you to get the hell away. Very far away."  I bite them, and weaken their powers.  They get pissed and follow me to the Moon.  I grab one's forearms, and slam him into the ground. Dead. 
He tells me I must show him the location of the Biodome. Orders is orders. I change into Fear Form. I am a bloated six legged, two armed hair monsters with eight eyes. I have a wide mouth with many rows of sharp teeth. Hypodermic needles pop out of my back. I growl, and thousands of baby spiders pour out of my mouth, and crawl over my body. Venom drips from my dark purple lips. 
He recoils in fear, then musters up courage to run me through. I become non-corporeal, and laugh at him as he passes through me.
I change back into Vampire Supreme.  Selene opens a portal, and a grab him and toss him into it. I want to show Raven what these bastards are up to.  I follow him through. He tumbles out and lands on Raven. "Oops, a little too accurate."
I stand behind him, while Raven talks to him. I grin to myself. What an idiot. I lunge at him, and he teleports away. Raven runs him through with her hidden blade.

I go to the Night Fortress. I scan the Land of Nod with my ocular implants. I see some of the residents of the City of Nowhere are skirmishing with dream demons. The No People have it under control.

I go to the Temple of Nothing. I speak to the Zero Lord, Guargawn. He says most people think he is me, but they are beginning to know. He says he has a hybrid soul.

888

Healing Alicia
Raven asks me to come help her heal Alicia.  We go to her room. Raven says I better alter my form. I change into an angel.  I feel like the healing is finally beginning to have a result. I feel hopeful. I want to hug Alicia. Raven says, "Thanks," and hugs me.

888

I am in Juargawn form. MoSh wants me to help him find Asuka. I find him. I tell him she's near us. He tells her to stop hiding. She giggles. He gets frustrated. She asks me if I think she should stop. I tell her, "Maybe a little less."
She feels bad, and appears in front of him, wearing a kimono, with her hair done up. They kiss, and cherry blossoms fall. I blush, and turn around. Damn, I still can't whistle.

888

The Warwolves tell me the Templars are attacking their Lair. They ask if I want to come. It's a biker bar. I join them. I change into Dark Knightmare form. My horse, Jo, changes form to the Juarcycle. We get into a huge brawl, then we face off on a dusty road. 
Silverwolf looks like a sexy chick wearing all black on a crotch rocket. She leads the charge. Warrior Tiger is half wolf, half saber-toothed spotted tiger, on a big yellow crotch rocket. We charge into battle. We change into werewolves before we make contact, including our steeds. MoSh rides a motorcycle. He is already a werewolf. "Oh shit. He is not going to remember this," I laugh.
Raven appears, as Queen of Night, riding a winged black panther. She mocks and taunts the Templars, getting them all to attack her. She laughs at them, and changes into a black dragon. She breathes lightning fire on them.
The Templars are fucked. I change into Vampire Supreme, and shoot astral tentacles out of the back of my head, sentient white hair. I laugh, and toss them into portals.

We win, but we are bloody. We go back into the bar for drinks.  The barmaid gives us a dark green brew to heal our wounds. Angel comes to tend to me. She looks like a hot rocker chick in black leather. We go in a back room, and she patches me up.

_redacted_

I go back to the Night Fortress.  Red is training with Spike. He is teaching her hand-to-hand combat. After that, he teaches her teleport lunging. Then, he teaches her vampiric mind probe. Then, a move called Sky Body Slam. Then, he teaches her vampiric Force Choke. He tells me I now know all the moves, just by watching. He tells me to summon DC Templars to practice on. He tells me we have much to learn, but we did well.

Batman appears, and tells us to be shadows. He tells me I learned this lesson before, but not well.

Koomo appears, and teaches us something called Inner Summoning. He tells me to do it in waking life, as I have been, but do it deliberately now, and in dreams. We stand in front of a mirror and practice. I draw power from my core, out.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Night Monsters - we give dream demons nightmares.

Dark Knights - we are sorcerers who became warriors after the Knights Templar attacked the Holy Land.

Nagas - They kick me out of their kingdom.

WereNagas - we are shapeshifters. The Nagas pretend we don't exist.

Gargoyles - We once guarded the homes and temples of the people, until Nevergawn recruited some of us.  Then, Gawn led an army to attack Nevergawn's abode. Nevergawn won the war for Earth, and rules this world. Gawn rules from another dimension. The war never ends.

----------


## Julie

I was going to say how awesome I thought your dream journal is on chat when I saw you...  why did you ignore me?  ::cry::

----------


## Majinaki

im sure Nomad was just afk, many people sit logged into the chat waiting for specific people to appear, ive seen Carmine Eternity logged in for 3days straight

----------


## Loaf

> ive seen Carmine Eternity logged in for 3days straight



Yeah, talk about no life.
I bet thats all Carmine does in the dream world too ha ha.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sunday, January 10, 2010

NOTES

I open my coffin, and sat up. There are two remote viewers at the foot of my bed, as Templars. They look strange. One is a man, and one is a woman, but they both look like men. 

Satan wearing a bloody cross Templar

Black fog over Raven

MoSh's dream laptop

Conversation with Jesus
are you really Jesus?
Yes. Don't give up.  I will be with you always.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Monday, January 11, 2010

Raven fog
MoSh fog
Allison fog
Silverwolf fog
Loaf zombie androids invading (DC's)
Conversation with Francois - Dream, Believe, Work, Adjust, Focus, Set Goals

Conversation with Gawn - how do we defeat the Templars? the war will never end, not until the end of this world, as it is. you have been pulled into this war. fight them as you have been. we are here to fight by your side, and to train you.  we have been fighting for millenia

Leprechaun - planting gold

MoSH in my car. (Jeff)

----------


## Robo

I would be interested in what Jesus said to you, is that note all that he said? or was there more?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Yeah. But, I don't have time to write it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ notes from yesterday

Driving with Jeff in Mass. He passes out drunk, and mumbles. I tell him its a dream. He turns into MoSh. We drive to Asuka's house. He says he doesn't want to be drunk. I tell him be sober, it's a dream.
It's a Japanese castle.  They kiss and cherry blossoms fall. I smile and wave, and drive away.

----------


## Robo

Alright, I understand.

----------


## Baron Samedi

some more frags...

NOTES
i am a white rabbit in Club Nexus. i find some absinthe. I drink it with the Green Fairy. he turns into santa claus. what the fuck? here's a present: more absinthe!

i am a chinese butcher. what the fuck? I am a vegetarian. I HATE MY JOB. AAAH!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> DUDE. After a night of very dull dreams about shopping with my family, I am in great admiration of your extreme epic dreaming awesomeness. I want to be in vampire form of myself, and become a merman (mermaid, i guess), and go to the moon, and do all the crazy adventurous shared-dreaming stuff you do.
> 
> I will get lucid soon! And then I'm going to come find you guys!



Awesome! Looking forward to it.





> amazing dreams...
> thank you!



Thank you for your comments, and your warm energy!





> I was going to say how awesome I thought your dream journal is on chat when I saw you...  why did you ignore me?



Sorry, Julie! I must have been away from my keyboard.

----------


## Loaf

Yeah, you have to appreciate everyone is a person living their life. Not just robots on the net.  :tongue2: 
A phone might go off, someone might bang on the door, the fridge might start beeping because it was left open. You get the deal.

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Hey WakingNomad I would just like to say that your Dream Journal is mind blowing it is very detailed and beautiful. I wish I could join the team and be a part of the wonderful adventures you guys have.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey WakingNomad I would just like to say that your Dream Journal is mind blowing it is very detailed and beautiful. I wish I could join the team and be a part of the wonderful adventures you guys have.



Ok. Why do you have an American flag?

----------


## Majinaki

that is a little unusual.... maybe hes patriotic?

----------


## Raven Knight

> that is a little unusual.... maybe hes patriotic?



But his profile says he's from Australia... would he have an Australian flag if he was patriotic?

----------


## LucidDreamer15

I'm American but I live in Australia. sorry for the confusion.

----------


## Portalboat

Indeed...

Both of those dreams were very weird.

EDIT: Wow, popular thread...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wednesday, January 13, 2010

*Shields up around my Neverwonderland*
Raven and I go to a tiny blue and green planet, the size of the Moon, Never wonderland. Raven flies around with Sorna, creating layers of shields. I spawn insect microbots to patrol between the barriers.

*The boys' nightmares*
I float up out of my coffin.  I am Vampire Supreme.  I am cloaked. "Ah, Raven's shields must be in place." Swarms of microbot flies spill out of two pods on my shoulders, and fly into the faces of two remote viewers spying on me. The try to swat them away in vain. I look at them, and smirk. Then, I open a portal to the Moon. I land on the Moon in a cloud of dust. I see Raven training on a double bladed bo staff with Xena. They stop when I get there. Xena looks me up and down lasciviously. "Hello, Mr. Vampire," she says. 
"Good evening, warrior princess," I respond stoically. "Good evening Raven Knight." Raven bows to me. Xena says, "Hmph!" disdainfully.
"Why are we being so formal?" I say to Raven.
"You started it."
"Hm.  Shall we engage our fist mission?" Raven nods. 
MoSh tumbles out of a portal. He is in Shadow Form. He looks like Lobo. He is wrestling a great snake. The snake morphs into a shaggy dog. MoSh throttles it. "Hey! Hey!" the dog says. "Training is over! Hey! Stop it, you!" MoSh stops. 
"Oh! Right. I forgot. This is a dream."
"This is a dream, right!" says the dog. The dog becomes anthro.  "I am Asuka," says the dog. Another dog clones out of her. "And I am hkhsdfh," says the other dog. His name sounds like a cross between a growl and a cough. Asuka changes into her normal self wearing a kimono.
"Ah! Stop doing that!" MoSh says.
Asuka speaks in Japanese, but my Babelfish translates: You wanted me to. Don't you remember?
"No, sorry."
"It's okay!" Asuka kisses him, and cherry blossoms fall.

Selene runs up to me. "Me too!" she says. She becomes tiny, and sits on my shoulder. Angel appears. "Hey, what are you doing?"
"We are going to do battle... help your little nephews... they have nightmares."
"Come here, you sweet thing." She grabs me, and gives me a kiss. 
Pablo and Bakura appear and say they are coming too. Pablo is a little fox, jumping around. He goes anthro, and looks like Fox McCloud, but in dark green desert gear, wearing boots, a scimitar, a dagger, and a turban. He also has a cloth belt with strange devices in it. Bakura winks at me. 
Basara appears next to Raven. I put an arm around Angel, open a portal above my head, and shoot a grappling hook into it.

*Astral Battle*
We are in two young boys' room with bunkbeds. There are two small dream demons breathing a foul green fog on them. "Dream, child. Give us your energy!" they say. Raven hits the top one with a bolt of lightning, and I hit the bottom one with a fireball. MoSh tackles the top one, and I tackle the bottom one. We fly through the walls into the yard. MoSh roars like a crazed beast, becoming a werewolf.  I grab the face of the dream demon I am on, and I suck its energy out through my hand. It shrivels up like a grape. I feel dark energy building up inside of me. I roar at the dream demon like a jaguar, and a black sentient fog tendrils out of my mouth, and envelops itself around the demon's face. It grabs at the fog.  There are shockwaves of spikes moving through the ground at the demons. BOOM! BOOM! I turn to see Spike pounding the ground with big brass knuckles. He nods to me. I press the demon into the ground, and it writhes in pain. It finally gets the fog off of its face, then, it looks at me. Selene blasts it with moonlight, blinding it. It spits a green fog at me. I feel the fog on my skin. It burns slightly, and makes my eyes water. Raven uses a strange magic like a thick bubble of water, and encases the fog in it, and floats it away. Rainstorm, my water dragon, appears, and blows healing rain into my face.  As the water drips off my face, it burns the demon like acid. I exhale a spider web over its mouth to keep it from doing it again. Raven uses TK and lifts the demon up into the air.
Warrior Tiger appears. "I got this!" she says. She whips out a sword, and slices the demon in half. MoSH and others have defeated th demon he was fighting. I see Red watching us in the sky. She doesn't seem to recognize me. 
The demon's body changes into a bunch of little worms. Raven burns them up, but not before one squiggles into me. I morph uncontrollably for a second. I go into Fear Form, and some people back away in fright. Raven laughs. Then, I change into Faerie King form, and they say, "Ah!" Then, I change into Dark Knightmare form. I pound the disk on my chest, and hundreds of silver centipedes pour out, and crawl over and into my dream body. They pull the parasite out and kill it, then return to the disk.
"Nomad?" Raven says.
"Yes?"
"You're a Dark Knight."
"Huh?" I change back into a vampire.
"Oh, yeah sometimes I am."
"Change back into a Dark Knight." I do.
"Cool."
"Well, I learned the history of the Dark Knights. I haven't posted that dream yet, but anyway, we used to be sorcerers at the time the Kights Templar rose to power. That is when we donned armor, and wielded swords. We knew the combination of weapons and magic against ones using only weapons would be lethal."
"I have a feeling you should stay in that form for the next battles," Raven says. 

Dark Knightmare 3x
I nod. "I trust you."  Koomo and Batman appear at my sides, armored up. We pounded our fists into our palms with a_ klank!_ and they merge into me. I feel extremely powerful, and more stealthy. I have six eyes.
About six huge dream demons appear, warrior demons. I blow the Conch of Pan. Dream Warriors appear, and land. The leader of the demons blows some strange long twisted horn. A couple dozen more dream demons appear. I blow the conch again, and angels appear. We battle the demons. I am wielding a great matte black sword, the Moonsword, with a Witchblade coating, and a large shield. I pick a target. The demon blows some foul dark energy at me. My shield absorbs it, then I channel it through my Moonsword, morphing it into the Moonstaff, and I blast the demon with his own energy. He blows fire at me, and I change the shield into a mirror, and reflect it back at him, and he begins to burn. I make the shield grow spikes, and I ram him with it. He roars in pain and anger. I thrust my sword into him. He grabs the blade, and pushes it out. I swing my sword in a circle, to cut his head off, but he ducks. I absorb the sword and shield into me, and am wearing great iron knuckles. The demon lunges at me, and I grab its face, and crush it with my left hand. I smash its wing bones with my right. Lightning comes out of my left hand into my right, electrocuting the demon. It falls to the ground. It is twitching. I stomp on its face with spiked boots. My boot is in its head. More spikes and fire come out of my boot. I take a small dagger, and slice its belly open. Worms come out, and the demon dies. I summon fire to burn up the parasites. I feel Raven blast me with healing. "In game-healing!" She says proudly.
"Um, you mean, in dream?"
"Right, this is a dream. I thought it was a game for a second. We are kicking ass!" she says.
"Hell yeah," I say back.
The battle is over. We have defeated all the dream demons. We are tending to each others wounds. The angels heal us.  The other dream warriors take off into space. I change back into Vampire Supreme. Angel appears. She pours some liquid herbs on to my wounds and patches me up. I give her a hug. "What was that?" she whispers.
"One of the first dream battles you have witnessed, I take it?"
"It was so... ugly, and brutal. You do have a dark side."
"Only for darkness," I say.
Gawn appears amongst us, a great Devil-man, like Pan. Nevergawn appears, a great archdemon. Gawn walks up to him slowly, silently, and slaps his face in disgust. "You love to attack children, you weak bastard."
Nevergawn spits on the ground. "The war will never end, brother. And now, we attack even harder. This World is my world. Here I am God! I escalate the war. I will eat the dreams of the entire Earth."
Gawn punches him in the face in slow motion, and faster than a bullet, simultaneously. Nevergawn goes flying out into the ocean, roaring in anger. 
"It's on like Donkey Kong, bitch!" Gawn says.

Gifts of Gawn
Raven giggles, and covers her mouth. I belly laugh. "It's okay. That was supposed to be funny," Gawn grins. "Everyone, stand in a line. Shoulder to shoulder." Red floats down from the sky and joins us. Another person with him places robes on us with a leaf brooch. He walks down the line, and speaks to us individually. He tells me, "Take good care of my daughter, or I'll swallow your soul whole, and shit you into Hell," he grins, and slaps my face affectionately. "Be well, live long, fight strong. When you die, keep your third eye open in Bardo. Then join us on Ea, lad." I nod solemnly
"These leaves are from the Sacred Tree of Power on the planet, Ea, the Planet of the Dream Warriors.  These leaves are a sign to other Dream Warriors that you are aligned with us now. These cloaks will grant you invisibility when you need it, and protect your from elemental attacks."
We bow to Gawn.  "Call me if you ever need me. I am interdimensional, you know. I have clones all across the universe!" Gawn flies off.

*The False Vampires*
I look at Raven. She nods. We go back into the boys' room. We go into the inner world of the older boy. He is running from vampires. I change into Vampire Supreme. I am covered in Dark Knight armor. "Stop!" I order them. They stop. 
"We are not really vampires, idiot!" They change into their true forms, slimy hairy bloated creatures, with slithering tongues and limbs. They look absolutely disgusting. 
"Don't let them touch you!" Raven says. I turn on my energy shield, and fly up into the sky. They float up, and disgustling wiggle through the sky to me. I spark in all directions. More of the creatures slither out of the ground. It's revolting. The battle is intense.  I am confused. I focus on one. It vomits out a mass of leeches at me. I blast it with fire. 
"Use fire! Use fire!" Raven says. I become a fire elemental, and I feel strong and clean. I turn into a ball, and roll through the creatures, burning them up. I see others using fire magic. Raven charges everyone's weapons with fire. I see Bakura and Pablo like two mirrors, doing the same exact moves at the same time with their swords. Loaf appears, and blasts all the creatures with fiery red energy.
"Am I supposed to fight?" Red asks me. 
"Only if you want to."
"I just want to watch and learn."
"Then, sit on my shoulder." She becomes tiny and sits on my shoulder. I see many allies have come to our aid. The creatures begin to retreat.  I summon landwyrms to chase them into their hiding holes in the ground. Raven is sending some small lightning wyrms after them. MoSh changes into a small snake, and multiplies himself, and chases them underground. I wield the Beast, my war club didjeridoo, and slam it on the ground. The creature pop up, along with many imps. Raven blasts them with lightning. The battle is over. Sorna seals up the holes in the ground. "This boy's world is full of open portals. He needs to be taught how to close them, Nomad."
"But how?"
"The same way Raven taught you skills in this plane, silly!"
We do healing spells with magic and music. I go to Raven. She is holding the boy. He seems a little scared. He sees me, and jumps into my arms. "Hey there, big guy. You okay?"
"Yeah. I couldn't fight all those vampires by myself, dude! Hey. Why are you a vampire?"
"I'm a shapeshifter." I change into my physical self, then Nomad, then Dark Knightmare, then Fear Form, then, I change into a unicorn, then a minotaur. 
"Whoah, you are like Ben 10!"
"Yes, exactly!" I laugh. 
"Oh, I remember, you told me. Let me try!" He jumps down from my arms. He changes into a vampire. 
"Am I a vampire?"
"Yes! And you look really cool!"
He grins and growls at me. He changes into a lion cub. 
"Am I lion?"
"Yes, you are!" Raven claps. 
"Am I a... bat?" He changes into a bat, and flaps around us. 
"Yes! Good job!" Raven says. He jumps into Raven's arms, and becomes a lemur.
"Am I a monkey?"
"Close. You're a lemur!"
"Oh." He changes into a spider monkey.
"Good! Now you're spider monkey!"
"Like Ben 10!" he says. "I am tired. Those monsters were chasing me for a long time."
"Okay, but before you got to sleep, I have to tell you something."
"What?"
A white tendril comes out of my forehead, and touches him on the third eye. I telepathically tell him how to close portals.
"Ok," he says, and falls asleep in Raven's arms. She lays him down in a cave. We fly out, and are in the boys' room. 

*The Booger Bastards*
We go into the younger boy's inner world. He is a little lion cub, roaring at these slimy creatures, that look like they are made of snot. It's disgusting. He is snotting out his nose, and the creatures keep getting stronger. We use orange flame and salt to burn and melt them. I take the boy away, and he growls and paws at the monsters.
I take him to a cave. He growls and paws at me. "You stupid vampire! I am going to kick your butt!" I change into my normal form.
"Oh, cool!" He gives me a hug.
"You're sick. Here drink some water." I give him a glass of water. He drinks it. I use a snot sucker on his nose. He squirms and pushes it away. "Hey, hold still little lion!" I grab him by the scruff of his neck, and he goes limp. I breathe healing fire into his nostrils, and he inhales it deeply. Color returns to his eyes. "I feel better, I am thirsty!"
I give him more water. He changes into a boy. "I am sleepy. I am kinda scared. Am I going to have another nightmare again?"
"Hopefully not for a long time. If you do, just call me, okay?"
"How?"
I separate my moonstone necklace out of me, and I place it on him. "Just touch the moonstone and say my name, and my friends and I will come to help you, okay?"
Angel enters. She removes a crown, and shakes her hair out. "I am sore from that battle!" He jumps into her arms. She sings to him softly, and lays him down on a rug. I play my didjeridoo for him. "It sounds like a dream," he says.
"This is a dream," I say into my didjeridoo.
"This is a dream," he says, and falls asleep. Angel and I watch him sleep for a second. She kisses my cheek. "You're sweet." I separate out selenite from my third eye that MoSh gave me, and I send it to the older boy. "What's that?"
"Selenite. He can telepathically communicate with me with this."
"Give me some."  I do the same for her.
"Oh, we can hear we, loud in our heads now!" 
"Yes!" I say.
"Don't be too intrusive," she smiles shyly.
I kiss her. "Now we are going to hunt your hunter."
She grows pale. "No!"
"You don't have to come with us."
"It's gone now. Don't do it."
"What?"

*Shaka Pound*
"Sorry." Her face regains color. "I don't make sense when I get scared like that. No, I change my mind. I want to slice his throat, whatever it is," she says darkly. "Shaka pound!"
"Shaka pound!"
I put my arm around her waist, and open a portal above us to the Moon. I shoot a grappling hook into it. We land on the Moon. We walk into the Biodome. 
"Come here, Nomad!" I hear Raven calling. We join her in the healing glen of the Biodome. We all play music. Angel plays a small harp.
"Really? A harp?" I tease.
"Hey, that's not very nice, Nomad."
Angel walks to me, and plays sweetly. It sounds amazing. I want to fall asleep. I rest.

I fall asleep. I feel myself floating up into space. I see a man standing before me, looking displeased. He is a golden man, then I realize he has a parasite inside him. I use my telekinesis powers to pull the parasite out, then I burn it away in my hand.
"Ack! Who is this?"
"Your future self," Sacrosanct says.

I wake up. "I saw my future self," says one person. "I met my inner child." 
"I met my dream guide!"
"I met my spirit guide!"
"I saw my past self!"
"I saw a past life!" 

*Hunting the Hunter*
We stand up. I light up a glowing sliver path to the Hunter. I place a tracker on it, and grab on. It slided down the path, and a wormhole opens up. We go in. We land in a forest on a hill near a plain.
There is a strange large monster, a troll, half buried in the ground. It has roots growing out of it into the soil. It seems benign. It's half-asleep. "There it is! That bastard!" Angel blasts it with fire. Not much happens. I run around it in a circle, cutting the roots off. 
MoSh summons a big shovel. "Help me pry this out!" Angel hits it with lightning. It groans and swipes at us.The creature has some type of tough stone skin. 
Spike sends shockwaves at it, pounding the ground.
"Use blunt weapons!" shouts Raven. We summon hammers. I morph into a giant stone golem, and wield a huge two handed stone warhammer. I leap up in the air, and smash my warhammer down on its head. It's armor breaks, and it begins to climb out of its hole in the ground. Selene blasts its eyes with light. Bakura and Pablo run up its arms, and stab it in the eyes. It roars in pain, and clutches its face. Raven and Angel shoot fire and lightning, and light and dark energy into its gaping mouth. It spits and coughs. It climbs out of the hole, and grabs Angel. I swing my warhammer in a circle, and slam it into the troll's shoulder. He drops Angel. She blasts his hand with fire, and he screams. I change my hammer to my blue BudgieSword, and slice his arm clean off. He picks up his arm, and lopes away to the a range of mountains. We pursue him on steeds. Raven and Angel are riding a black winged panther, and a winged snow leopard. MoSh and I are riding dog cyborgs.  Bakura and Pablo are riding magic carpets. I launch a grappling hook out of my Cerebus-cycle into its head, and I jerk it back. It falls down, then gets up, and drags us. 
Jo becomes a huge black cerebus with the chain in his mouth. He jerks the chain again, and the creature falls down. I pull the chain toward us. The creature struggles to get up. Bakura and Pablo plunge swords into it, and slide down its back, hanging from their blades. The troll falls again. MoSh leaps upon the belly of the troll, and slams his fist into its stomach. The troll vomits blood. Angel leaps upon its neck, and slams her fist into its head, breaking it's face. Angel and Raven plunge swords into its neck, and slide down, beheading the troll. The head come slingshotting at me off the body. It gets to the end of the chain, and keeps sailing through the air as troll blood goes everywhere. It's disgusting. I summon Rainstorm, and my water dragon and I make it rain over all of us. The troll body disappears and fades away. 
We all hug in the rain. "We did it! We did it!" 
Angel looks beatific as the rain comes down her face.  She is beaming at me, and I know she is crying tears of joy and relief. "Stop it, you!" she says shyly, touching her hair. I pull her into me, and kiss her in the rain. Basara appears, and plays music, healing us. It feels like a refreshing wind. 
"I need to rest after all that!" I say.
Raven opens a portal, and she stands there, and makes sure we all go through before her. I give her a big hug, and kiss her cheek as I pass her. I hope she doesn't feel my warm tears on her cheek. She tells me, "Aw, it's okay to cry, Nomad," and squeezes me. "Even if you are a stoic vampire," she teases. 
"Am I?" I look down at myself. I have changed back into vampire form.

"Now go. I want to make sure everyone makes it through. Especially Asuka." We go through the portal and land in the Biodome. We walk to the healing glen in the Biodome. Metatron and Michael are there. "We have been waiting for you, Dream Warriors. Now rest." They wait on us, bringing us hot soup and blankets, and other angels tend to our wounds. I feel embarrassed. 
"It's okay to receive, brother," Michael says to me. I nod, and lie down and fall asleep. 

Dream within a dream
I am in my Inner World. It even prettier than before. I am a monkey on a cliff looking at the volcano. The volcano is chocolate, and the lava is strawberry pie filling. I start laughing. I take a huge bite of the volcano, and suddenly I am at my three year old birthday party, blowing out the candles on a volcano cake. I feel full of pure joy. "I am a big boy now. Three. I am ready to be an adult. All I need is a little cake, and I will be big."
My dog and I play in the yard. I wonder if she thinks I am a dog. I wonder if I think she is a mom. She thinks she is my mom. I give her a big hug. She squirms away. She smiles and laughs at me. I chase her, and she runs away. She tosses a ball to me. I pick it up, and give it to her. She takes it in her mouth, and prances away with it. Then, she tosses it to me again. I go to pick it up, and she runs at me, and knocks me down playfully. I get scared and start crying. She looks embarrassed. She lies down on her side. I climb on her and tell her. "Go horsey!" She squirms out from under me. I pet her head.
I wake up, petting Angel's head. She wacks my hands away. "Nate! Nate! Wake up! Stop pawing at me! I am trying to sleep!"
"Huh? Sorry?"
She snuggles in close to me, and I pull the elf-cloak that Gawn gave us over us. 

*MASH*
I fall into another dream-within-a-dream. Angel and I are kids.
"Hey do you want to play MASH?"
"No."
"Well, you suck. Pick a color."
"Blue."
"Boring. You said that because you're a boy. Pick again."
"You can't do that!"
"Pick again, boy!"
"Purple."
"Ah, purple is the color of dreams."
"Okay, now a number."
"Eight."
"I like eight. Eight, infinity, eight. Nam Myoho Renge Kyo."
"Huh?"
"Now, pick, another number."
"Four."
"Half of eight, two times two... times two is eight. Three two's. Okay... Look it says, 'Life is dream.'"
"Oh, I know that."
"But, I am real." She kisses me. I push her away and blush.  "That was mean! I just kissed you."
"Not on the lips! You are a girl! Girls don't kiss boys on the lips! Yuck."
"Do you kiss boys? Are you a little girly pinky boy? Huh?"
"No!"
"Then, kiss me back. But, nicely this time." I lean forward and kiss her. She slaps me. 
"Hey!" 
"That was for pushing me away, and hurting my feelings. Now we're even!"
"Do we have to be even?"
"Yes. And now we kiss again, since we're even."
"Okay." I kiss her again. I give her a bunch wildflower I had behind my back. She throws her arms around me, and kisses my cheek. I blush. I wake up. Angel and I have been making out in our sleep. 
"Oh weird!" I say. She opens her eyes  and looks at me. We both laugh. 

*Dragon dreaming*
"You silly dream Fraggle!" she says. I hold her tight, and we fall asleep again.  We are both dragons in Antarctica, before it froze over. She is a silvery dragon, and I am a white dragon, with a bluish tint. We look down into a tropical valley. There is a huge hole in the center, leading to Hollow Earth.
"So, this is how it ends," she says.
"Everything worked for, everything we made.... gone in an instant."
We hold each other, two great dragons perched on a mountain.  A planetoid collides with Earth, and shocks the planet. A great icy wave washes over us like a cold nuclear bomb. We die instantly, and our bodies freeze and crumble in the wind. We wake up, and look at each other.
"Don't die," we both say. We cling to each other for a second, and a cool breeze blows. We are up on the the Mountain by the pool. We stand up, and look out into a valley below. 
"Wow, this place is so beautiful," Angel says. 
"Yes, it is, I am glad you are here." I wrap my arms around her, and she turns back and kisses me. The dream fades as I go into deep sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm American but I live in Australia. sorry for the confusion.



No need to apologize. Cool. I want to visit definitely. I play the didjeridoo, so Oz definitely calls to me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wednesday, January 13, 2010

Task of the Year - Gladiator Battle

I am on the Moon. Warrior Tiger approaches me. She is in full battle gear. She slams her fist into her palm. "You want fuck with me, bitch?"
"Let's get it on!"
We teleport to the ancient Roman Colloseum. Caligula is presiding. I face off against Allison, and MoSh faces off against Raven. I am a Net Man. I have a steel net, and a trident, and light armor. Allison has heavy armor, and a short sword. She is a huge Scandanavian man, and I am a wiry North African. I swing my net around. Allison dodges it. I catch half of it on her, but she gets out. She suddenly lunges forward, and stabs me in the side. I fall to the ground. The crowd cheers. Raven has a sword pointed at MoSh's throat. Caligula gives the thumbs down, and "cut the throat" gesture. Allison and I wink at each other. We fly toward the Emperor. I become Vampire Supreme. Allison's armor changes, and she becomes covered with a light golden and silver armor. She stabs him in the throat, and I reach into his chest, and rip his heart out. I bite a piece off, and spit it out, then drink the blood from it like a goblet. I let his blood run down my face. I shriek like a banshee and roar like a lion, then laugh maniacally. The crowd screams in terror, and stampedes out of the building. 
Raven is calmly sending bolts of lighting at people. MoSh is a huge werewolf with red eyes, howling and beating his chest. We run underneath the colloseum. The slavers are trying to kills the slaves before we free them. We tear through them like sandstorms. There are slaver pieces all over the ground. We smash the locks, and set free all the gladiators.
"Gladiators, REVOLT!" I shout. Everyone replies, "Gladiators, REVOLT!" 
We ride on steeds, strange creatures, of myth and legend.  I am riding Jo, in a shaggy Cerebus form. We ride to the gladiator barracks, and smash through the gates. We kill the slavers, and yell, "Gladiators, Revolt! Slaves, Revolt!" We arm all the gladiators, then take extra weapons with us. We march through the streets with our battle cry, clanging swords on shields. Soon Roman soldiers attack us in the the streets. Both sides incur heavy losses. We take the armor and weapons off the dead soldiers, and arm up house slaves, field slaves, sex slaves, child slaves, and more gladiators. We form a massive army of pissed of multinational slaves. We march northward to Germania. 
We battle through many towns, to finally get the hell out of Rome. We settle in the Mountains. Roman soldiers come to attack us, but we know all their tricks. We send boulders and logs careening down the mountain at them when they come. When we become stronger, we post lookouts in tree blinds, master archers, to kill scouts that come our way. We create a system to deter the Romans from trying to conquer us. We proclaim ourselves and independent nation. We call ourselves Freemasters, Masters of Ourselves, Lovers of Life and Freedom. We teach our children about the beauty of diversity and equality. We make many beautiful strong children from our racial mix. We eventually get absorbed into the the surrounding nations. But, for a short time, we were almost Utopia.

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Thank you Nomad yeah Australia is a great country lots of sites and sounds. And beautiful beaches I like living here. I have also got a few aboriginal friends let me tell you they are really nice people  :smiley: .

----------


## Baron Samedi

Task of the year- Give Fire to Man

I am climbing Mount Olympus. It's misty. By the time I get to the top, I am wet with dew. I become Prometheus. I find a branch of dead wood.  I wrap dry moss around it, and dip it in pitch. I sneak to the gods' abode. They are discussing something.  I see an eternal flame. I turn invisible. I tiptoe to the fire, and dip my torch in.  I can't make the flame invisible. The gods watch the flame floating through the air for a moment. Then, they try to grab me. I sprint down the mountain.

"Prometheus! Come back here, you blasphemer!" thunders Zeus. He shoots bolts of lightning at me. The forest catches on fire. 

"Thanks for the fire!" I mock.  I am running down so fast, branches are whipping me in the face. The forest is ablaze around me.  I toss my torch away.  

Zeus summons a rainstorm, and puts out the fire. "That bastard!"
I become tiny, and hide under a tree. Zeus looks for me. "Prometheus! Where are you? My dogs will eat your soul, boy!"

I see a portal, so I jump in.

I am on a tropical beach. I am Maui in ancient Hawai'i. Everyone is crawling around. The sky is so close to the earth, we cannot stand up. I throw the sky up into the air.  "Stupid gods. I will show them. I will give fire to man, and then we will have the power they do!"
A gull tells me he knows how to make fire. He tells me to fetch a green stick. I do it. Then, the bird laughs at me. I hit him with the stick. I get a dry big piece of wood, some coconut husk fibers, and a smaller stick. I place the fibers on the big piece, and spin the small stick around in the fibers, and catch them on fire. I pick up the fibers, and wave it around. I get more sticks, and start a larger fire. 
Some people come to me. "Is it safe to be near you, brother? You have stolen the sacred fire!"
"I am a demigod. I do want I want, beeyotch! I am Maui, hear my name: MAUI BEEYOTCH!"
I show them how to make fire. They are amazed. I make them do it themselves. I show them how to warm themselves, use fire for torches, lamps, and cooking.  
Kanaloa makes it rain on us. "Too late, Father! Now they know, we all know! Now we are all gods, sons of the Most High, just like you, Father!"  I laugh and dance in the rain.
The people are afraid. They run in their houses. Kanaloa comes out of the sea, a great squid god. He grabs me and looks at me. "This is not the right time!" he says. "Wait a minute. You're not Maui. You're WakingNomad!"
"Waa-waa-waa! Hey, you're pretty smart!"
"Oh, go play in your silly dreams, you!"
"Thank you, I will!" I jump into the ocean, and turn into a dolphin. The Hawaiians point at me. "Oh, yeah, I'm a god. And, yeah, I have a big ego. Just ask my friend, MoSh."
A portal opens, and MoSh sticks his head out. "Huh? Did you call me? Nomad? What are you doing?"
"Just giving fire to man."
"Oh, geez, quit calling me into your silly dreams!"
"But-"
"I'm busy!" he says gruffly. I hear Asuka giggle. He closes the portal.  I change into a space dolphin, and fly to the Moon.

----------


## Man of Shred

HAHA @ my cameo!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Friday, January 15, 2010



Task of the Year Ancient Pyramid Building

I was back in the jungle at the edge of the desert, when went to see the Great Pyramids.  I walked toward a half-built pyramid.  
"No!" the same woman said to me. "You mustn't go near!" I perceived her as a dream demon.  I bared my fangs at her, and she cowered. I put my hand on the demon's face, and pushed. I walked past it into the desert plain.
There was a great stone hanging from a rope, and a wooden crane. There were slaves and scaffoldings everywhere.  Suddenly the scene froze. All the people and man made things became 2D, and peeled away like an animation cel. 
Underneath was a new scene. This one was much more vivid. There were thousands of people, all bare chested, wearing simple skirts, with shaved heads, and some with wigs. They all had elaborate eye make-up on. Some had design tattoos on them. They were all chanting loudly: "AH!" There was a giant stone moving with telekinesis of all the people. I joined them, and began chanting. My appearance changed to look like them. We were all connected, all thinking the same thing together, all picturing the great stone moving to where we wanted it. We placed the stone. Everyone inhaled. We chanted, and lifted another stone from the ground.
I flew to a quarry. There were people standing around a hole. They had their arms forward. They were using chanting telekinesis to cut building stones out of solid rock, and lifting them up, and stacking them. There was a line of people all the way to the pyramid that each stone was floating nearby. Everyone stared at the stone, and thought of nothing else but the stone. They were telling the stone that it was as light as a feather, and could be moved through the air with ease.  There were also groups of people, around five to a dozen, that would float one stone together.
I went back to the pyramid. They were topping it with the capstone, which was a solid quartz crystal. Under the crystal was a mirror. The sun rose between two mountains, and sunrays hit the crystal. It glowed, and light refracted and burst out from it. The crystal began to hum.  Great dark green almost black tiles flew up in the air, and covered the pyramid.  The people chanted, and altered their chant. I joined them again. We rotated the pyramid ninety degrees. Hidden entrances were revealed. We turned it two more times. More hidden entrances. People stood up, and walked slowly toward the hidden entrance. I joined them. Someone grabbed me by my pectoral muscle, and pinched it, right near my armpit. 
"Where are you going, outsider? You don't belong here!" I hit his arm away. I saw him with True Sight. He was a Reptilian. I looked around. So were all the people. I was a jaguar underneath. I changed to a Reptilian. 
"Hm... a shapeshifter, eh? Come with me, we want to question, you!"
"No. I am going into-"
Two Reptilians with laser guns appeared beside me, and grabbed my arms. I was curious to see what would happen, so I let them do it. I got teleported to their ship. They beat the crap out of me in a little metal room. I shifted to Juargawn form. I coughed up blood. Interrogators entered. They kicked me, and tied me to a chair.
"Why are you here, Earthling?"
"Oh, because I wanted to check our your ship, and shit."
They slapped me.
"Insolent fool. Give us the information we desire."
"What do you want to know."
"Who are you? Where did you come from? How did you get here?"
"I am Juargawn, the cat-god. I am Vampire Supreme. I am really just Nothing incarnate. I came here time travelling from the future."
They changed back into Egyptians. We were now in an underground temple. They blew noisemakers, and confetti came down. A priest shook my hand. "Congratulations, Juargawn, you passed the test. Your heart is pure."
"Really? Is it?"
"Yes. You are not a perfect person, but your heart is pure. Now, look."
In this torchlit chamber was a great stone slab in the center. On it was a huge red crystal in the shape of a human heart. The priest lifted a great hammer, and we all chanted, "AH!" He smashed it, and the heart shattered in slow motion. Pieces floated through the air. One landed on my forehead, and one on my chest. We stopped chanting.
"What is this?" I asked the priest.
"The Heart Crystal shard is a part of you now. Your mind is now increasingly connected to your heart which will make you more powerful, and give you greater inner peace. Also, it increases the telepathic communication you have with those you love, in this plane or others.  You are one of us Ancients again, brother. We have traveled through time and space to be with each other, here, now. So, breathe."
We all inhaled together, and chanted. I felt my body float up, and I met all the other people in space. We swirled together, and became a ball of golden energy. Two lines like serpents grew out from us, forming a lemniscate. The chant faded, and we returned. We inhaled together again, then stood up together. We walked forward to the altar, and ate fresh fruit off of it. I ate a pomegranate. 
"Oh, the fruit of the dead is a little tart!" I said. The priest laughed and clapped me on the back. "You'r good crocodile shit, man." I grinned, and the dream faded.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sunday, January *10*, 2010

*In which I am tempted*

I open my coffin, and sat up. There are two remote viewers at the foot of my bed, as Templars. They look strange. One is a man, and one is a woman, but they both look like men. "Do not attack us. We have something to offer you. A truce."
"A truce? Speak."
"Follow us." I walk through my wall with them, and they pull a black briefcase out of the back of a car. They set it on the trunk and open it. In it is $10,000. "This is a sign on bonus, and this is your monthly paycheck, if you come work for us, in our dream program. This is federally funded. With your service, you can retire in fifteen years."
"No. Paper money can soon be worthless."
They changed it into gold. "Of course, this is dream gold, but we will pay you in untaxed real gold, if that it what you choose."
"No. I can make that myself. Eventually."
They tried to hold back sneering at me. They closed then opened the briefcase. In it was a $1,000,000 of cash. They turned it into $1M worth of gold. "Cash or gold. Your choice. This is a sign on bonus. And, your monthly pay, tax free. We have ways. We know things. Your grandmother, her hip. We can replace it with the most advance cybernetic technology, stuff that has taken ten years to research. You will be able to afford it, Nathan. Just think. Do it for your family. Raven's friend, Alicia. We can help her."
"No, you bastards." I feel tempted. I forget how they mixed dark energy cloaked in healing energy when they showed they were "healing" Alicia. All I can think of is my grandmother walking without her walker, and never having to worry about money again. I could spend hours and hours a day writing my book. I would never have to worry about bills, food shelter, debt. I could fly all my friends out to Hawai'i to visit. I could afford a lavish wedding, and to send my kids to private school, and whatever college, even setting up retirement funds for them, the second they were born. I feel a creepy vibe. I feel disgusted with myself for giving into these fantasies.
The Templars take out a contract, and place it on the roof of a car, and offer me a quill. "All you have to do is sign, Nomad, and of course this is a dream contract, and we will be coming to your house in real life after you sign this. We are going to arrive in a black limo, and the real contract will look just like this."
I looked at the contract. 
"Get thee behind me, Satan!"
Satan in a black tuxedo appeared from behind me with a lavendar carnation pinned to his chest. "Ah, Nomad, ancient wanderer, shaman of the dreamscape, why don't you sign? You can have all the physical power you seek. You just give us some of your dream power, I mean time.  All we want is your energy. What I mean is, just spend a little time every night, working for us. Dream espionage, and psychic warrior for our government. "What government?"
"The Russian-American-Mexican-Canadian government."
"Russian? What the hell?"
"We have common enemies, especially China in a way. We are working with their psychic warriors now to spy on China."
"Do you physically hurt people?"
"We don't try to, but if they end up doing it... say, sleeapwalking off the edge of a cliff... or taking 500 sleeping pills while sleepwalking... well, that's not our fault, now is it boys?"
The Templars laugh. I begin to slip into a trance.
I ask the Satan figure what his name is. He says in slo-mo: I am Devilgawn, bitch!
I prick my finger with the tip of the quill, and it bleeds. I slowly bring the quill dipped in my own blood close to the paper. A drop of blood falls and splashes on the page. I recoil in horror, and burn up the contract and the quill by breathing fire. 
"Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceeds from the mouth of God!" I said.
Devilgawn laughed. "Scriptures don't work on me, you fool! Don't you know who I am?" He ripped a cape off he was wearing, revealing a bloody red cross on a silver breastplate. He had on gauntlets to protect his forearms, also painted blood red. He turned his fist upward, making the cross go upside down. He licked the blood off the gauntlet. "I"m the Master Templar. I love Jesus. I love Jesus so much, I pierced his side, and I drank his blood from the Holy Grail, there at Golgotha. I caught his blood and drank it, and oh, was it delicious!"
"You're a cannabil, you sick fuck."
"Only if I am a god! You would not say a dog eating a human is a cannibal. Then why would you say a human eating a god is cannabilistic? Don't you think that maybe he was saying he literally wanted us to do that? You idiot. Of course he did. We all ate, we all partook."
"Who were you?"
"Judas. I rose on the third day also. The others didn't want to partake of his flesh, and drink his blood, but I did, because I loved him so much, and look, it made me immortal. I invite you to drink from the cup, Nomad Supreme."
"Go fuck yourself with your ego, loser."
"I serve the god of This World!" he roared, as if to bite me. I yawned. 
Elijah appeared, enwreathed in flame. He pointed at him. "He is a liar!" he roared like a wildfire.

I awoke from this dream shaken. 

***
I went to Raven. There was an astral nightstalker breathing a black fog on her. He looked like a cyborg. Her dream body floated up through it, and some of the fog followed her. I blasted the fog with a huge gust of wind, then I teleported to Raven's bed, and I grabbed the creature by the throat, as Vampire Supreme. Astral tentacles shoot out of my stomach, and disassemble the bastard. 

888

I am sitting at MoSh's laptop. He is pacing anxiously nearby. I remove the hard drive. I see viruses on it. I create nanobots to destroy the viruses. I sprinkle them on the hard drive, and the nanobots eat the viruses like white blood cells. 
I slam it into the back of MoSh's head. He says, "Oh, I get it now. I see everything! Everything makes sense. 1, before two, then three.... Everything has to happen sequentially in communication, because people will get lost. "

***

I am sitting with Jesus near a lake on a mountain plateau in the Biodome. We are skipping rocks.
"Are you really Jesus?"
"Yes."
"So, why are you in my dream?"
"You wanted me here."
"Why?"
"You don't remember. To give you advice on resisting temptation."
"Yeah. So how do you do it?"
"I think about love, how much I love people."
"And love is what gives you power?"
"Of course. You know that." Jesus smiles at me, and gives me a hug. He feels like pure angel. He looks deep into my eyes.
"Don't give up.  I will be with you always." He changes into a golden phoenix, and flies up into the sky.

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 14, 2010
Shield Dream

I am in the Biodome. Raven is following me around, doing magic on me.
"Uh, what are you doing?"
"Hold still. I am giving you shields, remember?"
"No." Raven sighs. "Just don't move. Ok. there! Now... one more..."
Transparent blue energy boxes form around me. It feels like warm sunlight. I summon microbot insects to patrol the space between the shields.
"So, I am in your inner world simultaneously, doing some shield work there."
"Really? How?"
"We are interdimensional, silly. Remember?"
"Oh yeah. Hey, that tickles! I feel a rabbit hopping around in my soul!"
"Wow, that's really weird."
"I know. There it is again! Am I pregnant?"
Raven laughs. "Let's go in your inner world, and see what's going on!"
"Okay."
Raven goes into my third eye, and I turn inside out. I am a white winged cabbit with a long tail. I find some mantra balls on the ground. I toss them at Raven.
"What are you doing?" I giggle and toss more mantra balls at her. 
"Are you lucid? Nomad?"
"Mm... maybe... I don't know. Who cares. Look! I am a vampire. Boogedy Boogedy boo!"
"I am going to make shields here. Want to help me."
I change into Peter Pan. "Aw, that sounds boring, Raven. Let's have some fun. We can fly!" I fly around her in circles.
"Nomad! I am trying to concentrate!" 
"Sorry!" I sulk.
She disappears. 
"Hey! Don't wake up on me, you! Get back here!" I change back into a winged cabbit, this time with bat wings. I fly to my volcano, and munch on the chocolate mountain.

----------


## Portalboat

(pardon my french)
HOLY FUCK!

Damn, I'm not sure if I would be able to resist that.... And to think, you almost gave in, too....

This is some serious stuff. I can't shake the feeling that there's going to be a huge, epic battle soon....

----------


## Baron Samedi

> (pardon my french)
> HOLY FUCK!
> 
> Damn, I'm not sure if I would be able to resist that.... And to think, you almost gave in, too....
> 
> This is some serious stuff. I can't shake the feeling that there's going to be a huge, epic battle soon....



We had huge epic battles with them. I am tired of fighting.

----------


## Portalboat

I would be too. 

Why can't they just leave you guys alone?

----------


## Baron Samedi

frag:

I am with Raven and Warrior Tiger on an alien ship. Raven tosses me a gun, and tells me to shoot. I say, "this is a dream. Can't I use magic?"
"Go ahead."
I am a Reptilian. I blast other reptilians with lasers out of my hands.  We hi-five each other.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Saturday, January 16, 2010

I am Soulkyst, the Vampire. I am asleep. There is an light blue astral demon breathing a creepy mist over my face. "Sicknessss..." it says. I open my astral eyes. The demon disappears. 
"Huh? What the fuck was that?"
Angel appeared. 
"Nate, I'm sorry I-"
For a second, I thought it was Angel. There was something.... I knocked the side of my head. "Ocular implants... work!" A demon was projecting an image of her over him. I lunge at the demon!
"Now! Full attack!" says a voice.  Templar archers appear and launch six armor-piercing six foot long crossbow bolts into my back. I crumple. I stand up again, and turn into Juargawn, the cat-god. I pounce on the demon, and rip the device off its chest, creating the illusion. Something hits the back of my head. I black out for a second.
"Raven! MoSh! Help!" I shout telepathically. "These bastards got me!"
They throw a net over me. I feel it leaching my power.
Angel appears again. "I am so disappointed in you." I glare at the demon. 
"I will bite your face off, you bastard!"
"Gaia, give me strength, I need you power, coming up from the ground," I silently pray. I feel MoSh and Raven come, but I am too weak to look up. I hear Raven shouting something about "blast of pure night."  MoSh is roaring like a king cobra. The Templars and their demons get distracted by the oncoming attackers. Green earth energy comes up from the ground, and restores my strength.
I become very tiny, and change into a stone golem. I slip through the net, then increase my size until I become the size of a semi truck. The crossbow bolts pop out of my body. I grab Templars and smash them together. I pound them with my great rock fists, and ground pound shockwaves across the ground, making them fall. They stop fighting Raven and MoSh.
"All attack the stone giant!" the commander shouts. The demons and Templars hit buttons on their chest, and they all have illusions of Angel projected over them. I get confused for a second. They summon hammers, and whack at my ankles. Stone pieces of me crumble and break off of me.
"I know what you are, you creepy bastards!"
I change into Soulkyst, and my witchblade armor forms over me like silver skin. Their hammers ring hollowly. They multiply themselves, and become tiny. They swarm over me. I feel like I am being stung by fire ants. I hit the centipede disk on my chest. Silver centipedes come out, and crawl over my body, attacking them. They run in fear.  They return to normal size.
"All focus dark energy on the vampire!"
They all blast me with pure dark energy.  I absorb it into me, then, I cough up a little black blood, and wipe my mouth grimly. I roar, and a strange monster comes out of my mouth. "I am Xitiktol (something like that)!" I, the monster, says. "Chimera Supreme!" I am a centaur with six arms and six legs.  I have ram's horns, goat horns, and red glowing antlers. I have red spikes down my head and my back. I have two huge wings, white in front, and black in back. I have small fangs, and yellow cat eyes, and a devilish face. I have the Moonsword in one hand, and the Witchblade in the other. Two other hands are wearing energy gloves. Two other hands shoot at astral tentacles at my enemies. I shoot astral tentacles out of my torso. I whip them around, and grab my enemies. 

This I pray:
Moonlight, starlight,
give me balance, this dark night,
fire to cold, light to dark,
fierce love burns bright, within my heart.

I feel Selene's moon goddess power flood my being through my eyes, and stars bless me like dry rain on my back, glowing. 
I spin in place, creating a vortex of light and dark energy. I grab all the enemies I can. I create a portal for each one of them, and fling them into portals. 
There are no enemies in my area, but, Raven and MoSh are still fighting. I cough up some dark energy. Raven looks over at me.
"Nomad? You're sick." She blasts me with healing energy. 
"I am going to topple their base!"
"Hey, Nomad! Wait! You need healing!"

NOTES

Laughing at my fear form, then laughing at me. 
Michael pulls me into my inner world. 
I torture Peter Pan. "It's a dream, it doesn't hurt me, you idiot!"
Raven blasts me with healing energy. 
The Crystal Golem grabs me.
We have a long conversation as he dresses my wounds.
"They are weakening, as you increase in power."

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES: task of the year

Allison and Raven
we push Neil out of the way, and go down the ladder. TA-DAA! Sorry Neil.

----------


## Nighthog

About that dream in which you went to Egypt and the pyramids and it all, the shattering hearth crystal etc. stuff. I have a strong sense of reading/hearing that story before. But for sure I can't figure out where I've read/heard if before.

I felt the need to mention it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Notes

I am drawing symbols on the dust of the moon.  I am in a trance. Some black thing comes out of a circle, and pulls me into a wormhole.

Raven pulls me out to protect me. I get mad at her, then I realize that I was acting foolishly. I don't know how, but something tricked me.  I thank her, and give her a hug.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Tuesday, January 19, 2010

playing drums in the Biodome

work on True Sight Goggles on Q10

flying with Angel, we go to my Neverwonderland

give Vex a tour of the Biodome we talk on the Mountain for a long time

Praying for peace amongst the Dreamers, praying for world peace


I remember playing drums.
We spied on the Templars.
I ate sushi.
MoSh said he wants to battle me.
Received more vampire training with Red and Loaf.

----------


## Man of Shred

you don't remember showing up to help me fight A and P?

 oh right. you didn't get up... sorry man I got dark energy from those bastards.

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 17, 2010

I open my coffin, and rise up.  I am Soulkyst, Vampire Supreme. Skyfire, my golden dragon ally, attacks a sickness astral demon that was breathing on my face. I climb on his back.  I see remote viewers off in the distance watching me. I fly into the sky. "I am Soulkyst, Vampire Supreme!" I shout. Moonlight shoots out of my eyes. "Don't fuck with the Moon People!" They all attack me with giant crossbow bolts. They shoot a harpoon at Skyfire, and it hits him in the heart. He falls to the ground and disappears. I turn into a stone golem, to push the bolts out. One remote viewer hits me in the back of my head with a blowdart before I fully morph. I pass out.  They drag me back to my coffin, and put me back in it. 
"You will not remember anything that happened in the last five minutes. You are going to to wake up, and go back to the Moon. You are going to create a portal in front of the Biodome to a Hell Dimension. You are going to open a permanent wormhole to a Hell Dimension. An army of demons will be yours to command, brother. Go to sleep, wake up, and do our bidding."
I open my coffin, and rise up.  I am Soulkyst, Vampire Supreme. I see a bunch of remote viewers with invisibility turned on. I ignore them, and create a portal to the moon. I am on the Moon.  I am alone, outside the Biodome. I am in a trance.  I feel strangely angry and dark. I summon a stick, and draw symbols in the dust. First, a circle, then odd symbols inside. I have no idea why I am doing this. A tentacle of pure darkness come out of the circle with little green thorns on it. I feel Raven's presence, but I am fascinated by the black thing. It wraps around my wrist, and pulls me through a portal. The wormhole is covered with strange green thorny plants. Raven yells, "Nomad!" 
I feel Raven using magic to pull me back through. She cuts the tentacle in half, and brushes the symbols off with her foot. 
"What happened? Are you okay?"
"Why are you messing with my experiment? I just wanted to see what would happen!" I scowl.
"You have dark energy. Let me heal you."
"No!"
Raven blasts me with golden energy, and I scowl at her. I feel the poison flow out of me. She turns away, and starts crying. I run to her and give her a hug.
"I'm sorry. I was poisoned. Thank you!" I gush.
"What happned?" she sniffles.
"They hit me with a poison blowdart, and I went into a hypnotic trance. I forgot everything until you healed me. They wanted me to-"
Raven disappears. I guess she woke up.
"Open a portal to Hell," I say to myself. I shake my fist at the sky. "You'll never destroy us, you creepy bastards!  We are the Moon People, and we will never die!"


I create a large sign that says, "GODS" and I slam it into the ground. I scrawl on it pictures of myself and my dream friends with a crayon. "Raven, MoSh, Angel, Warrior Tiger, Silverwolf, Nomad, Red, Loaf, Mzzck, Pablo..." then I run out of room. I scrawl a bunch of other people all around the edges. "beachgirl, Cusp, Walms, Wakata, mrdeano, Robo, majinaki..." Then, I hang a paperboard sign from a yellow tack that I draw on with a permanent marker. It says, "Don't fuck wit teh Moon People. LOL!" I chuckle to myself, and for some reason, I lie down and fall asleep. A coffin forms over me. I float through the coffin, and go through a wormhole in front of me. The wormhole is covered in beatiful plants and flowers. I fly up into the Realm of the Gods. 
I am floating on a cloud. I see many other gods floating on clouds. I see many gods of myth and legend. I see superheroes.  I giggle to myself.  Bugs Bunny, Loki, and Woody Woodpecker float by. I start laughing my ass off. 
A fat golden buddha appears. "What is so funny?" he roars.
"Everything!"
"I know, right!" he laughs with me. I wake up.
I am back on the Moon. "Well, that was weird. I am going to go to the Tower. Haven't been in there in forever. Oh, and after that, my Living House, the Great Tree under the Tower."
I go to the Biodome entrance. I punch in the keycode: I hit the "8" key until the end of time. One of the guardians says, "You know you don't have to do that," rolling his eyes. 
"I know. I do what I want, beeyotch!" 
He rolls his eyes again. The force field gate goes up, and I stroll into the Biodome. 
Mowglycdb, Loaf, and Red run up to me. "Dude, let's do some cool shit!" Loaf says. 
"Want to see the Tower?"
"Boring!" Loaf says.
"Well, that's where I'm going."
"Fine. I am going to find that STUPID LOAF TREE THAT I PLANTED AND I CAN NEVER FIND! GAAH!"
"Whoah, dude, here, let me take you there."
"No, I have to do it myself! I don't want to read about it in your dream journal, Mr. Vampire Nomad whatever. I want to read about it in my dream journal!"
Suddenly, an arch of bread loaves fly through the air and peg Loaf. "Ack! Where is this coming from?"
"Probably the loaf tree, man."
"Oh, yeah. Hmm..." Loaf wanders off. 
"You guys want to come to the Tower, go inside?"
They raise their hands. "This isn't class, silly!"
Red and Mowgly giggle. I put my hands on their shoulders, and I teleport them into the Tower. I see Robo at the top in the control room. He is wandering around with his hands behind his back. 
"Oh! Sorry! Am I not supposed to be here?" he says.
I laugh. "Of course you can. You were here before, in the sick bay, don't you remember?"
"Oh yeah. How did I get here?"
"Why don't you tell me."
"Wait a minute. Is this a dream?" Robo asks.
"Of course!" I laugh.
"Oh wow!" he says, and disappears.
"Aw, did he wake up?" Red says. 
"Yeah," says Mowgly (Pablo) "he got too amazed."
Robo reappears. "Back again!" he says.
"Cool! Good job, man. That was quick."
"Really? I was awake for half an hour. I got up, went to the bathroom, got something to eat, drank some water, wrote a couple notes in my DJ, then tried a WBTB."
"Cool. Well, it worked."
"So, this is a dream, right?"
I grab his arm. "Yes. See, I am a vampire."
Robo looks at me. "Yeesh!" he says, and starts to fade.
"Hold on, brother. Just be here with us!"
He fades away.
"Dammit."
"Oh, well," says Pablo. "He'll be back- oof!"
Robo appears two feet above Pablo and falls on him. Robo stands up. "Oh, sorry dude!"
"It's okay!" Pablo laughs. He says in Spanish, "It's funny how dreams work. Funny things always happen. I always laugh in dreams. I guess you do too, huh, Nomad?"
"I laugh in my sleep, apparently!" I laugh. 
"Wait, how the hell do you understand him, Nomad?" says Robo.
"Oh sorry!" says Pablo.
"Well, I have this little Babelfish, see..." I take the Babelfish out of my ear. "It's kind of an energy parasite, in a way. It feeds off of language, and translates any foreign language for you. Do you want one?" Robo looks nauseous. 
Pablo grabs it and pops it in his mouth. Robo faints. Red laughs. The Babelfish leaps out of his mouth, and lands on his hand, and curses at Pablo in Spanish, shaking its fin like a fist. "Sorry!" Pablo blushes. "It's my foxy nature."
"I want one!" says Red. I give one to Red, and one to Pablo. I put mine back in. They stick it in their ears. Pablo says in Spanish, "Hey, can you Americans understand me now?" 
"Si," I say. Pablo claps his hands. 
Red says in a strange language, "We are the Moon People. We are dangerous. We will crush our enemies." 
The language sounds dark and guttural. "What language is that?" I ask.
"Vampire language!" she says.

_to be continued due to technical difficulties...._

----------


## Majinaki

Hey Nomad, i've gotta ask, mainly because your a very rational person.

Whats with the recent Vampire focus?
I see a Vampire as a colossial Leech, they need to live off of others to survive?

I do not know much about vampires mainly due to my hatred of them, what i think i know is this
You live forever(or extremly long)
Superhuman pretty much everything
The sun kills you
Your a leech.

did you see a good movie? I am sick of seeing 100's of "avatar" related threads, but because you've changed your actual avatar to a more vampire themed one, i assume that it's not a simple reason such as the one above

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hey Nomad, i've gotta ask, mainly because your a very rational person.
> 
> Whats with the recent Vampire focus?
> I see a Vampire as a colossial Leech, they need to live off of others to survive?



I know you didn't ask me, but knowing a vampire I thought I'd respond anyway.  Not all vampires are evil, some of them only take the energy / blood of those who are doing evil.  Spike is one such vampire, and there are others.  What makes a lot of vampires evil is that they attack the innocent, not just the fact they are a vampire.  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey Nomad, i've gotta ask, mainly because your a very rational person.
> 
> Whats with the recent Vampire focus?
> I see a Vampire as a colossial Leech, they need to live off of others to survive?
> 
> I do not know much about vampires mainly due to my hatred of them, what i think i know is this
> You live forever(or extremly long)
> Superhuman pretty much everything
> The sun kills you
> ...



I have always been a vampire. I do not need to live off the sentient to survive. That is for the weak. I eat plants. Meat eaters are much more vampiric than vegetarians. Every time you eat meat, you are eating blood.

I do not know what you mean by, "Did you see a good movie?" If you are asking about vampire movies, yes. I rarely watch horror movies, but I do love 30 days of Night. Ben Templesmith is an amazing artist and writer.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wednesday, January 20, 2010

 *Stupid Templars, Kicks are for Trids*
I opened my astral eyes in my coffin. I shrank down, and became very very small. I was about one inch tall. The Atom was standing next to me. "Smaller, still brother!" he said to me. He gave me a belt with an atom symbol on it. I bowed to him, and wrapped it around my energy belt. The two belts merged. He touched the centipede infinity disk on my chest, and it glowed with an atom symbol. I touched my belt and my chest, and I felt power come out of them into my palms. I closed my eyes and my palms.  The Atom and I became as tiny as molecules. We flew through my coffin. 
There were a couple remote viewers leaning against my house, smoking a cigarette. 
"Dude, give me a drag of that."
"Man, summon your own cigarette."
"You know I don't know how, you bastard!"
"Alright. Here," the smoker laughed.
The Atom and I flew into one of their ears. 
"This place is cursed! This place is cursed!"
Then I started screaming as if I was terrified. The guy started to freak out. The Atom stifled laughter. 
"What the hell is wrong with you man?"
"Uh, nothing. There's just some asshole telepathically talking to me. Probably that Juargawn guy, or whatever."
"Nomad, get it right. The target's name is Nomad. Juargawn is just some alter ego. Geez, don't you pay attention to the briefings? Nomad, Raven, MoSh, our three main targets. Man, why are you my partner anyway?"
"Why are you my partner anyway?" I echo. "You are such an idiot. You are such a worthless partner.  You want my wife, don't you?"
"You don't have a wife!" says the guy who's ear we are in.
"What the fuck are you talking about, man?"
"What the fuck are you talking about man?" I echo. "Oh, you are so jealous of me," I mimic. "You know I am so much better at this. Look, I am telepathically projecting my voice into your head, and you can't even respond telepathically yourself."
"Yes, I can! I am doing it right now, in astral!" says the guy who's ear we are in.
"Dude, what the hell are you talking about?"
"Dude, what the hell are you talking about?" I mimic. "Wow, you are pathetic. You should know how to do this by now."
"But, we haven't been trained on it, yet!"
"Trained on what? You're losing it!"
"You're losing it!" I echo. "You idiot, I have been trained on it. They asked me to join their secret class. You are not advanced enough. You are lagging behind the rest of us. I am going to ask for a new partner. You are pathetic."
"You asshole! I am out!" says the guy who's ear we are in. He disappears. The Atom and I are floating near the other remote viewer. He summons a cigarette. 
"What the hell was that about?" he says out loud. "Hey, Simone, get back here!" He touches his head. "Simone!" He hits his head. "Simone, you bastard!" He sighs, and flicks his cigarette, then disappears. There are no remote viewers. It's almost eerily quiet. I scan the area. Nothing. The Atom and I high five. I look down, and I see that I am wearing a superhero costume. It's red and blue, and my body is glowing green. The symbol on my chest morphs to a snake, then a five. 

*Mr. Microbe*
"I am Ion Five! No, uh, wait... Ion Supreme? No..."
"Call yourself whatever you want!" says The Atom.
"I don't know... I never think of what to call myself in a new form, it just comes out of me."
Superman appears. "Call yourself Mr. Microbe. It hasn't been taken yet."
Green Lantern appears. "And don't forget, you have Ion within, young Lantern."
Hawkman appears. "And, remember, you and your friends have been battling these ancient enemies for eons."  Hawkman places a weapon in my hands. It's an axe. "This is the Axe of Ages. Use this to decapitate your enemies. It will send their heads into a different dimension from their bodies. Their heads will be in dimension X."
"Dimension X? Where's that."
"You don't want to go there, trust me. It dark and confusing. It will take centuries for their heads to get back to their bodies."
Altair appears. He gives me a hidden blade. "This knife will kill them instantly, if you cannot decapitate them, stick this in their backs." I bow to Hawkman and Altair. "And now, to the Moon. There is a battle going on their. It's time for us to be big."

*To Battle!*
Superman opens a portal to the Moon. There is a huge battle going on outside the Templar base. There are 256 Queens of Night riding on 256 winged black panthers. Raven is laughing maniacally hitting Templars with lightning. A great winged serpent is breathing acid on Templars, and their armor melts. A phoenix screams through the air, breathing fire on the Templars. Angelwitch is riding a winged snow leopard, casting spears of ice enwreathed in flame. She looks at me, and smiles. "In dreams, my love. I am with you here, always, and in our other life, too."
Altair and the superheroes attack. I summon a giant chimera mech.  It's a six legged centaur, with six arms. I am still small. I fly in and pilot it.  I speak into the mike. "I am Mega Mech! You Templar bastards are fucked!"
Two of my arms hold fifty cal machine guns. Two other arms hold lasers. Two other arms shoot out astral tentacles. 
"All attack the mech!" shouts the Templar general. They all focus on me. I hit my energy belt, and the energy shield encompasses the mech.
"Hey, you can't have all the fun!" says Raven. She turns into a black dragon, and floats down next to me. She breathes lightning encased in fire. My shield weakens. The Templars swarm over me. I activate my centipedes, and silver centipedes pour out of a door in the back of my mech's head, crawling over my mech body. The Templars run. I become very tiny, and multiply myself. The Templars try to attack Raven, but, they get scared and run to their base. MoSh is waiting for them. He becomes a green two-headed dragon-wolf. I fly my selves into the heads of the Templars and begin barking out commands. "To the base! Retreat! Ignore all enemies!"
They run to the base. The base morphs into a giant octopus, and attacks the Templars. They try to run away. I shriek in their heads like a banshee, amplified by my mech. They scream and fall in vertigo and terror. They writhe on the ground in pain. MoSh and Raven look at them in pity and disgust. "What shall we do with them, brother?" Raven asks in a dragon voice like a thousand thunders.
"We shall rip them in half, sending each half to different dimensions!" the werewolf-dragon says, growling like a thousand wolves. Raven nods in agreement. I unleash centipedes into the ears of all the remote viewers, and teleport outside of them. I am a Thanagrian, a hawkman, with a golden hawk helmet on my head, wielding the Axe of Ages. I cut the heads off the Templars. Selene appears, and opens portals, half to dimension X, and half to other random dimensions. We chuck the top halves into Dimension X, and Sorna seals the portals. 
Dr. Strange appears. "Well, done, Mr. Microbe, and you others. I have been studying these creeps for centuries. There are many ways of defeating them. This is a most excellent one."
"Tell us more," I say.
"That is for another time. Now, you need to rest and heal."
Superman says, "Now, we return to our fortress." The superheroes nod and disappear. We go to the hot springs in the Biodome. 

*In Our Fortress*
Angel is there waiting for me. She runs and pounces on me, and licks my face. "Hey there, kitty cat!" she purrs, and turns into a big white house cat. I turn into a big brown housecat, and bat her face. We play fight.
"What are you two doing?" Raven says. She steps into the hot springs. 
"Cats don't like water!" Angel says.
"Some do!" I say, turning into a tiger. I make stripes appear on Angel. She laughs, and we splash into the hot springs. 
"Hey!" says MoSh, and splashes us. We turn into humans, and MoSh is sitting there with Asuka, and Raven is sitting with Basara. 
"Man, that was so weird!" MoSh says.
"What was?"
"Oh, that whole dream. I like, uh, totally saw myself in battle. A dragon-thing? What was that?"
"You were like a dragon-wolf."
"Oh, right. I have to write this down."
MoSh summons a laptop, and begins typing on it.
"Wait... How are you guys online? You're right here!"
"We are still dreaming!" I say
"Oh!" MoSh blushes, and smacks his head. We all laugh. Asuka gives him a cookie and says in Japanese, "Oh, you silly man, eat this."
MoSh eats it. "Oishi! Now you tell me!" Asuka passes out the cookies. Mine tastes like white and dark chocolate oatmeal with brazil nuts.
"Oh, wow, delicious!"
Suddenly my vision gets brighter. "Wow! Oh this reminds me, I need to give you guys those True Sight goggles... I have been working on them, but I am not finished. I pass out the unfinished goggles, and show it to them."
"Interesting," MoSh says.
"Hey you guys," Angel says. "The most important thing is love. That is what holds us together. Let's all hold hands."
We all hold hands. "You're a singer, I can tell," she says to Basara. "Start off, let's just hum quietly."
Basara closes his eyes, and begins humming. We all join in. Secondary harmonics develop. I feel my chest vibrating. We peak, then decrescendo.
We sit in silence with our eyes closed.  I feel impurities flowing out of me.
"We're going to take off for awhile. I will see you later, my friends."

*By the Pool with Angel*
Angel and I fly to the place by the pool where we always talk. We open a picnic blanket. She pulls out fruits and we feed each other. We lie down on the blanket, and silently watch the clouds go by.  She puts her hand on my heart chakra, and I put my hand on hers.
"So much love coming out of you, you beautiful man."
"You too, you sweet thing."
Angel cuddles up close to me. We fall asleep.
We are in a small one bedroom house. "I finally did it. Damn. It took so long, but now, it seems like it was only yesterday... That day when we decided, when we knew."
"I knew you could. I knew you would. I always believed in you, Nate." She runs to me, and gives me a hug. "And now we can have a baby!" A baby appears in her arms. It's a little boy with black straight hair.  "He looks so Asian. Must be a throwback."
"Little... Max?"
"No, that name doesn't fit him... Something to do with his dark hair, with night, or something..."
"Like star.... moon... no..."
"Oh, we'll know when the time comes." The baby disappears. "Oh! Where did he go?"
"That was a dream baby. This is a dream."
"Oh, right!" she laughs. "I forgot."
"Hmm... Maybe we can ask him what he wants his name to be, in a dream?"
"Good idea, but, let's not do that right now. Let's wake up."
"Okay."

*Mele and Angel*
We wake up, and are back on the blanket. It's night. We look at the stars. "I'm chilly," Angel says. I create an invisible barrier against the cold. The air around us warms up.
"You're nice," she says. "Seriously. Oh, I am fading into another dream. Want to come with me?"
"Sure."
We are on a huge chessboard. Mele is the white queen, and Angel is the black queen. Mele charges forward. "Ugh, you crazy bitch! What is wrong with you, you creepy pagan?"
"Um, I am not a Pagan. I am a Buddhist."
Mele turns green. "I am so jealous of you!" She coughs, and a little green vomit comes out of her mouth. She wipes her mouth.
"Aw, you poor thing. Let me heal you," Angel says.
"No!" Mele shouts. Her aura turns to red flame. "You stupid bitch! How do you get the looks, the body, the strength, the joy, the charisma? Why are you so damn happy with your broke ass hippy boyfriend? If my husband lost his money, I'd have to divorce him! I'd be miserable!"
"What are you talking about? You have a good life."
"No, I don't! You stupid bitch. My parents hate me. They give me shit... Oh, whatever. You go and have your good animal sex with your stupid longhaired boyfriend. Ugh... I hate my life."
"Whoah, calm down there. Relax, ex-lax."
"Oh, shut the fuck up. You know, I was torn in childbirth? I haven't been healed... I need surgery. We can't... do it anymore."
"Aw, sweetie, come here. Let me give you a hug."
"NO!" Mele shoots a blast of red energy at Angel. Angel says, "Nam," and a her aura turns gold. The red energy bounces off Angels aura and becomes lotus flowers. 
"You okay?" I ask Angel.
"I am fine. Myoho Renge Kyo. That's all it takes."
"What are you talking about, you creepy Buddhist! I call upon the power of Pele to aid me!"
Mele become a lava woman, and shoots lava at Angel. The lava bounces off Angel's aura, and becomes lapahoehoe lotuses.
"Sounds like someone needs to reconcile their belief system."
Mele charges at her, a lava cow, and bounces off of Angel's aura. Mele becomes a little calf. "Okay, that wasn't very nice of me, but anyway, I am not going to fight you."
"I am sorry," Mele says. "I am so embarrassed. I am still holding on to your deposit, you beautiful bitch!"
"Aw, you're pretty too, dear!" 
Mele changes back to normal. "I hate my face." She starts crying. 
"Here, let my hug you, child."
"No! I am still holding on to your deposit! It's mine! I deserve it!"
"Fine, I don't care, but here are the Ten Commandments." Angel drops two tablets in front of Mele on the ground.
"Don't shove that in my face!"
"Hey, babe, your religion, not mine. Though, there are some good ideas there. Hmm..."
"Ack! I hate you!"
Mele changes into a poi dog, and runs away.
Angel hugs me. "I tried." She cries a little. "I thought we could be sisters. Why are people so mean, Nate?"
"Jealousy, past hurts... they direct their negative energy from the past at others in the present."
"Let's wake up from this dream! I don't like it."

We wake up. The sun is rising.  "Ah, that feels good!" Angel says. "Hold me."
I hold her close. "Here, now you have some of my energy." I cycle gold energy into her.
"Mm... I am beginning to fall into a dreamless sleep now, Nate."
"Oh me too."
"I wish you were here."
"I am."
"You know what I mean. Hold me tighter."
I pull her in close, and the dream fades to black.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wednesday, January 20, 2010

Healing Dream

Raven and I are sitting by the koi pond in the Biodome.  Basara is teaching MoSh some chords on the guitar. Raven and I are watching the fish lazily. The music is relaxing. Angel appears and sits next to me, and leans on me.
I slap my knee. "Oh, we are going to go micro, and do some healing, remember? On my physical body."
"Yes," says Raven. 
"Why don't you come?" Raven says to MoSh. "Practice dream healing with the guitar."
MoSh smiles and stands up. Angel shrinks down, and alights on my shoulder. 
"Alright!" I say, "to my physical body!" I create a portal. 
Angel teases, "You weird bastard."
"I am going to stay here. You have the power. Go," says Basara.
We go through the wormhole, and tumble into my room.
"Geez, it's small in here, man."
"Yeah, I know. I need to move out. Anyway, let's go micro!"
We all shrink down tiny and fly into my ear. We blast the clog in it. It's like shooting a waterhose at a wall of wax. It's digusting and frustrating.
"Let's fight this virus."
We go into my sinuses, and Raven shoots golden healing energy, and I blast the place with fire. MoSh plays healing music. I hear Angel singing softly. 
"Let's find the actual viruses," Raven says. "Maybe they will look like dragons."
"Maybe... maybe we can't do it," I say.
"Aw, Nomad, let's at least try."
"I... I don't have the faith right now."
"Let's just try. This is just a dream."
"I am afraid it won't work."

"Fine," Raven says. She teleports us back to the Biodome. 
"I'm sorry," I say to Raven.
"I understand. Let's go to the Mountain. We haven't been there for awhile."
We teleport to the Mountain. We have a picnic. Asuka appears, and gives us guava chiffon cake. It's delicious.

We lie back on the blanket and watch starry clouds go by. We fall asleep. 
We are in a dream. All six of us are sitting on great stone pillars in a misty valley, like gods. We are all meditating. There are other dreamers like us. Everyone looks different. Everyone has different powers. We are from many different dimensions. 
We wake up.
It is night. The constellations move and swirl like clouds. It's beautiful. We sit in silence. I hold Angel tightly. We fall asleep. The dream fades to black.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Mosh Battling A and P*

I am meditating in lion-man form above the koi pond, in lotus position. There are lovely lotus flowers blooming in the pond. I scan for my friends. I see MoSh in a fierce battle in... my old garage in Arizona? What?
I teleport to MoSh.
He is tossing around two people with astral tentacles out of his hands. There are pentagons swirling around him. He is wearing a leather jacket, and his skin is pale green, and his eyes are red. He has many rows of yellow sharpe teeth.
"Oh, now you show up? I can handle this myself, you cocky bastard!"
"Uh... what?"
I see Sydney sitting on the side, watching calmly. I recognize the two people. A and P. Why the hell are they here?
"It's your fault, Nomad! The information on my laptop, dammit. Why'd you have to slam it into the back of my head, you idiot?" MoSh says, slamming the people around some more. They struggle inside the astral tentacle nets. MoSh looks like Lobo shooting Spider-Man's webs. He's terrifying.
"Now, you can access it anytime." He swings one of them at me, almost hitting me. "It's right there, whenever you need."
"I don't need your help, Mr. Big Ego!"
I see tendrils of dark energy moving down the astral tentacles, and swirling around MoSh neck and head. A and P are grinning even in their pain. I hear them speaking telepathically.
"Oh, it's working, my love. Do it."
"Yes, and soon, the child will be ours."
"Yes, and then, we will unlock her, our little Key to the Universe!"
"Eyew! What are you talking about, you sick fucks?" I say.
"None of your business!" A shouts at me.
Just then, A and P from the time of Mu appear, two Vampire Elves. They look sad and somber. "So many paradoxes, this is so sad," P from Mu says to Elven Vampire A. Elven Vampire A nods sadly. Then magically grab A and P and pull them into portals, and disappear.
MoSh coughs up dark energy. I run to him, and give him a glass of water. He leans on me heavily. "Shit, they got me man, those bastards. Take me to the Healing Glen." 
I take MoSh to the Healing Glen. He vomits dark energy. I summon the cadeuceus, and spin it. Golden energy flows out of me, into MoSh, and green and white energy come up from the ground. The Frost Giant appears, and blows healing herbs at MoSh, and he inhales them. Basara appears, playing guitar. Raven and Angel appear singing. Asuka appears, cradling him, and stroking his hair. 
"Thanks, friends... I am just going to... take a nap." MoSh passes out.
"Your friend is fine. The dark energy did not go deep, but it did affect him. I blew some herbs on him, that will repel dark energy from the inside out. Let him rest, and he'll be fine when he wakes up."
I see MoSh's dream. He is wandering around a hedge maze. "Do you need my help?" I ask him.
"No I have to figure this out for myself."
I fall asleep also.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Assassinating Templars

Battling Cold Virus

CSI dream

Talking with Angel

Talking with Charles

Talking with Francois

Astral defenses around Angel's Inner World

Sealing Neil in his Inner World

----------


## Robo

Dang, I vaguely remember that dream with me in it, sounds just like how I would act too, but I don't have any notes of it... was I in any more of it?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Dang, I vaguely remember that dream with me in it, sounds just like how I would act too, but I don't have any notes of it... was I in any more of it?



Yeah, but I don't have time yet. I showed you the consoles in the control room, and the way the telescope works. You said, "I want to see my home planet!" We saw some planet with snakes flying through the sky, and there were little bear things running around on the ground.

----------


## Robo

Thanks nomad, now i'm curious as to what that planet was, It couldn't have been earth, snakes don't fly here  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

*My Vampire Sister*

I am Soulkyst the vampire. I am standing in front of the mirror near the koi pond, gazing into it. Raven seems concerned. "Nomad? Uh... you okay? What are you doing?" 
"I am going to kill."
"Uh, Nomad?"
I turn to Raven. My eyes turn red. "Templars."
"Then, go do it," Raven says darkly.
I unflick my hidden blade, and lick it, then rake my fangs across it.
"I will. Want to come?"
"Yes."
I put a hand on Raven's shoulder, and she grins. She grows fangs like me, and her eyes turn red. We teleport behind a Templar. He is giving a speech in a throne room. We are invisible. SHHNIK! He's dead. Everyone gasps. We grin and disappear. SSHNIK! SLICE! SSHNIKKT! We teleport all over the universe, killing Templars. We teleport back to the Moon. We are in my Dark Castle.
Raven is a vampire in a long black dress, with red thread in it. Her hair is black, and has red streaks. She grins a vampire grin at me, and her eyes glow a dark green. Her pupils are white. She licks her fangs. 
"I didn't know you were a vampire, Raven!"
"I didn't know I was one either," she laughs darkly. She grows huge claws on her hands and feet, and her skin changes to a greyish purple. Her face becomes like a bat's. "Maybe that's why Spike likes me so much." Raven laughs maniacally, and changes back.
Spike lands on the balcony, in a man-bat form. He changes into a vampire with a long cape. He strides to Raven, and takes her in her arms, and bites her neck. Spike looks at me, and grins. 
"Ah, my ancient love!" Raven says. Raven gets on his back, and he grows huge, and sprouts giant bat wings. He walks to the balcony, and leaps off into the air.
"I am the Vampire Queen! I walk in worlds now unseen! My soul is dark, my mind serene! Don't fuck with the Vampire Queen!" Raven laughs and black lightning comes down from the sky, and charges her staff.
For some reason, my hair turns from black to white. "Raven? Raven Knight? Are you okay?"
"Oh, I am fucking fine, my vampire brother. Everything is dark and lovely, like a poisonous black orchid. We are immortal, aren't we?"
"Yes, we are."

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Task of the Year- Beat Neil Armstrong Down the Ladder*

January 16, 2010

I am hiding in the spaceship with WarriorTiger and Raven. Neil Armstrong opens the hatch. I teleport in front of him. 
"Huh?" I push him backward, and he falls over WT who is on her hands and knees behind him. Raven laughs. The three of us go down the ladder, and we all slap the surface of the Moon at the same time and say, "NOT IT!" 
A herd of mythical beasts run out of the spaceship, and slap the moon ground, and say, "NOT IT!" 
We turn to Neil Armstrong and point at him, and laugh. "You are It! You are It! Now you have to catch us."
Neil sits down at the top of the ladder and pouts. "Hey, no fair! You guys ruined everything... I had a speech prepared..."
"Aw, sorry Neil," I say. "It is just a dream after all."
"I know," Neil grins, and changes into my Druid High Priest, Sarnox. 
"Hey, you, quit doing that!"
"Oh, did you really think you were going to go back and alter the past? The past is permanent, you goofball!"
"Why do you keep popping in all my lucid task thingies, dude?"
"Because it's funny! And you don't come to the Temple any more, so I got bored."
"Oh, sorry dude."
"Hey, don't feel sorry for me, I do what I want, beeyotch!"
"Must you call me that?"
"Yes, I must BEEYOTCH!"
Allison falls over laughing. Raven tries not to laugh. Sarnox runs down the ladder and tags me. "IT!" Then, everyone runs away from me.
"Oh yeah?" I multiply myself, and tag everyone there, including all the mythical beasts simultaneously.
"Hey, no fair!" a little fawn creature complains.
"Oh, you want fair? I will show you a fair!"
I summon a cheesy carnival with a bunch of scary rickety wooden rides, and creepy clowns running all the games.
"Uh... I don't like... fair...." says the deer creature.
"Then, don't complain!" I laugh. 
Everyone pounces on me, and says, "IT!" then they turn invisible.   I throw moon dust on everyone, and I tag the nearest person. It's Sarnox as Neil Armstrong. 
"A small tag for an interdimensional dog, and a giant tag for interdimensional being kind," says Sarnox.
"Dude, that wasn't even funny."
"I wasn't being funny. I was being epic. IT!" Sarnox tags me.
"Oh geez. You know what? I am going to eat a tuna fish sandwich!"
"Go ahead, vegetarian!"
"Doh!" I summon an avocado sandwich with alfalfa sprouts, tomatoes, lettuce and pepperjack cheese. "There!" I take a bite. It's delicious. 
"Uh, can I have some?" Sarnox asks.
"Don't beg!" I say.
Sarnox turns into my old dog, Samuel, the Border Collie poidog, and looks at the sandwich, then at me, then back at the sandwich. I break it in half and give it to him. He wolfs it down. I make the sandwich whole and eat the whole thing in one bite.
"Ah, dream food."
"Dude, dreams are so weird!" Sarnox says.
"I know!" I laugh. "Shit!"
"What?"
"I am waking up!"
"Oh well, bye!" I wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

January 22, 2010

*Open War*
I burst out of my coffin. I am a crazed giant crab-beast. I get the attention of the remote viewers. They shout, "All attack!" They shoot lasers at me, which bounce off my shell. I become as tiny as an ant, and multiply myself into millions of crab beasts. I swarm over them, tearing at their flesh and eyes. They scream and writhe in pain. They try to swarm me, but, I activate my silver anti-swarm centipedes. They try to morph into Raven, then MoSh, then Angel, then Allison, then Silverwolf. I see them for what they truly are, and I throw my voice into the coulds and mock them with thunderous laughter. I crawl into their ears, and scream at them in a frequency to shatter glass: you are my puppets!  I will control and destroy you! 
Then, I change my voice to sound growly and demonic, and like fingernails raking across a chalkboard: Do not fuck with the Moon People! My love is fierce, demons! You darkness cannot comprehend the light!
I hear them screaming, "We are not demons!"
Then, I screech at them: get thee behind me, Satan, servants of Nevergawn! I will liquefy your brains! I tear at the flesh in their ears. Some of them kill themselves with their laser guns, or small daggers. I make copies of myself, minotaurs, which bind their hands, and white orbs which create astral nets so they cannot escape. 

*The Moon Goddess*
I summon microbots to force their eyelids open, and I blast their eyes with moonlight. "The moon is blinding! The moon is blinding! You have angered the Moon Goddess!"
Selene, the Moon Goddess, rides down from the Moon on a great grey Manta Ray. She is wearing strange silvery armor, that looks like its made of feathers. Her eyes are black first, then change to every color in the universe. She opens her mouth, and a sound come out like a banshee screaming, a whale dying, a child whimpering, a lion roaring, an earthquake, and distant thunder. She raises her hands to the sky, and the manta ray flies away. She floats in place, and a dark storm forms above her, and swirls. Rain pours down and sheets, and lightning comes down from the sky, and strikes her, charging her armor, crackling over it. She summons a javelin of moonlight, and lightning crackles down from the clouds and charges it. She throws it at the remote viewers, and it divides into many, and hits them in the face, right through their eyes, through the back of their skulls.
I release them from their nets, and pull all my clones back into one of me.

*Pathetic Fools*
 The remote viewers just float there, semiconscious. They begin to stir. First, they morph into Templar Knights, then gargoyles. Each of them has astral parasites and dream demons leeching their power, controlling them to varying degrees. Gawn appears, first with the appearance, of a great devil-man, then a great red dragon with ten heads. He summons a wall of mirrors.
"Look at yourselves, you pathetic fools!" Gawn changes back into the devil-man form, the great god Pan.
The gargoyles look at themselves in the mirrors, and claw at the parasites and dream demons riding them. I morph into a gargoyle dog, and speak to them. "Be free, my brothers! You are all slaves!"
"They can't hear you. They can only hear the voice of their Master," says Gawn. 
"I will help them."
"No!" Gawn says. He puts a collar around my neck, and yanks me back by a chain. I growl. "Just watch," he says.  "They must choose. This is a moment of reckoning."
The Manta Ray reappears, and Selene sits on him cross legged. I feel Gawn calling to other Dream Warriors. MoSh, Raven, WarriorTiger, and many others appear. Most I have never met, but I have only seen in former battles. We are all in a line, floating in the sky, silently watching the remote viewer gargoyles. Angel flies down and hovers next to me. Selene and Angel stare at each other silently and merge.  Gawn strokes her hair, and kisses her forehead. "I am the daughter of the Dragon King," she says softly.


*Allies*
The gargoyles all simultaneously stop struggling. Their eyes glow red. Templar Knight Armor forms over them. I see puppet strings coming out of the backs of their heads, all to archdemons. The archdemons all have strings coming out of their heads, all connected to The Archdemon, Nevergawn. He holds all the strings in his right hand, like their are leashes.
"They have made their choice," Gawn says. "ALL ATTACK!" he roars, and lets go of my chain. I summon the Budgie Sword, and merge it with the Moonblade, and Witchblade. MoSh summons the Runesword, and we fly through the puppet strings slicing them. "We still serve our Master!" say the gargoyles.
I blast the Conch of Pan, and the Goat Horn of the Orcs, then I morph into a wolf-gargoyle, and howl at the Moon. I screech like a bat, and roar like a lion. An army of Angels led by Michael the archangel fly down from the sky like beams of pure light.  The Moon Orcs led by the Orc King, the Lunar Wolves led by Seine, the WarWolves led by Silverwolf, and an army of mythical beasts led by Guargawn, pour out of the Moon, and come to our aid. 
An army of bat-people led by Koomo, riding beasts that look like wolverines, appear out of portals behind the army of Nevergawn. MoSh morphs into his Shadow Self, a werewolf in a leather jacket, with a green electric guitar. "Don't fuck with Space Rock!" he grins. I see Bach float down from the sky and merge with him. He plays a chord on his guitar. I feel in reverberate in my soul. A gang of space bikers appear, aliens of many races, drinking beer and whiskey with their girlfriends on their laps. They toss their bottles at the gargoyles and say, "Let's get this party started!" MoSh morphs again into a great green Eastern dragon, snakelike, with the head of a Western dragon. On his head is a golden crown with ten points on it, and seven stars, and three planets: Earth, Mars, and Mercury. "I am the Naga King!" he roars, and his voice sounds like a rock guitar mixed with thunder. An army of Nagas float up out of the ground from Hollow Earth. 

I hear a sound like distant thunder. The sounds is coming from Raven. A portal opens up in her forehead, and all our allies from her Inner World pour out, and orbit around her. She slams a black staff on unseen ground, and her teeth chatter faster and faster. It sounds like a swarm of locusts. A red ball comes out of the back of her head, and splits into many. Each ball becomes a glowing red portal. Hundred or thousands of Fly People pour out from the portals riding strange insects.  Raven becomes a flaming Queen of Night. Daygawn appears next to her, a great minotaur, then he morphs into a flaming Nordic man. They kiss. He roars, and an army of flaming gargoyles come to our aid. WarriorTiger morphs into a being of pure light like the sun. Looking at her is blinding. Raven looks at her and grins. Raven divides herself into 256 copies of herself, and so does the Lord of Light.
I morph into Soulkyst, the vampire, and snarl. Vampires rise from the ground. An army of bats pours out of the Moon, led by Spike riding a black dragon. Spike is wearing a black crown with ten points and ten stars on it. 
All these allies appear in a few seconds.

Gawn morphs back into the red dragon. "CHARGE!" We go all out against the gargoyle army.
Nevergawn roars, and an army of demons come to his aid. He roars again and it sounds like someone retching, and an army of rotting nightstalkers rise from the ground. I turn into Tarzan, and call an army of jungle creatures to attack and trample the nighstalkers. I morph into Ion, and I call the Lantern Corps to my aid. I hear Superman and Professor X speaking to me telepathically. They ask if I need help. "Yes." The Justice League, and an army of Mutants appear.

*Space Battle*
Nevergawn roars again, and army of phoenixes come out of the Sun being ridden by some type of black hole demons. The phoenixes are being controlled and tortured by the black hole demons. Angel morphs into a Phoenix and flies into space. She grabs at the demons, and tosses them back into the Sun. Sorna appears, and creates walls around the black hole demons to keep Angel from being sucked into them. Dr. Strange appears, and chants.  Strange shapes come out of his third eye. A kind of force field forms around the black hole demons to keep them from using their gravity to pull people into them. 
The Prince of Darkness appears. He glares at me. "Do you think you could hold me in there forever?" he sniffs disgustingly. Angel breathes fire on him, and his clothes catch on fire. I kick him in the chest, and he tumbles into the Sun.
"Vampires! Free the phoenixes!" says Gawn. The army of Earth Vampires led by me, and the army of Moon Vampires led by Spike, suck the black hole demon's energy through the force fields, and channel it straight to the Sun. The black hole demons get weaker and weaker until they are tiny pebbles, and the pebbles fly into the Sun. We rip the bridles off the phoenixes. The pheonixes call exultantly. We, the vampires, get on their backs, and ride them back down to earth. 

There are two great portals, one on the ground, and one in the sky, that the armies of Nevergawn are being backed into. I morph into a Thanagrian, and summon the Axe of Ages. I cut the heads off of our enemies, and head go flying into the sky portal, and bodies fall into the ground portal.
Vegeta and other people run around in a circle, and do Hiryu Shoten Ha on the remaining enemies. Batman runs around in a circle with his cable, and tightens it, and they all teeter on the edge. We kick them in their chests, and they fall in. The flying enemies get sucked into the sky portal. Sorna seals the portals shut. Only Nevergawn is left. Bakura and Pablo run up his back, and plunge daggers into his neck, and hang from the daggers, slicing his back open. Red flies to his head, and bites him in the face. Vex leaps up on to his head, and plunges her fists into it. Nevergawn screams in anger and pain. I slam The Beast, my sentient didjeridoo on the ground, and send shockwaves of spikes into his feet. Everyone hits him with everything they've got. All that's left is a little glowing meteor. Gawn picks it up, and his hands morph into stone. He smashes the meteor into tiny bits, and blows the bits into many tiny portals, which close up.


The angels are walking around healing the wounded. "Some of us have been killed," Gawn says. "The angels will go to their dream bodies, and heal them. Now, just let yourself be healed." Gawn sings a loud low note, and it sounds like an earthquake. A shield forms around us in the sky, like the Biodome, and the sun comes out. The angels sing, and we are healed. The angels cleanse the area of dark energy, and plants grow where there were spots on the ground like black tar. The Frost Giant appears, and blows, cleansing the air. Rainstorm, the sky blue dragon appears, and a summons a healing rain. Skyfire creates a cleansing lightning. We fall asleep under a warm tropical rain.


I have a dream where I am floating in space, lying down on a bed of nothing. I feel safe and peaceful. The stars look amazing. I go to sleep. I wake up.
I am on the beach here in Hawai'i. I see my dream friends. We are all wearing white linen. We play in the water, and splash each other. We lay on our backs and watch the clouds go by. The dream fades to white, then black.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Friday, January 22, 2010

*The End of the World*

I am asleep in the Healing Glen on the Moon. I slowly stretch and wake up. "Hello my vampire son," Gawn says, standing over me. I startle and crouch.
"It's only your father-in-law, the Dragon King," he grins madly. 
"Oh, my bad, Gawn," I say.
"You earth creatures and your strange lingo! Come!"
He puts his arm around me, and leads me to the Temple of Gawn, a Gothic Cathedral. There is a statue of Gawn holding a huge mirror.
"Look into the mirror."
I look into the mirror. I see Earth from the viewpoint of the Moon.  Its orbit slowly gets bigger, and it moves away from the Sun. It freezes over, then the whole planet dies. The Sun gets bigger and bigger and goes supernova, and engulfs the Solar System, then becomes a black hole. We zoom out of our view, and I see there are a few black holes in the Milky Way Galaxy swirling around its center. The center of the Galaxy goes supernova, and a black hole is created. The entire Galaxy gets sucked into it. We zoom out our view further, and I see a bright star at the center of the universe, the size of many galaxies. The universe expands, and galaxies come out of the Creator Star. After immeasurable light years, the Creator Star goes supernova, and becomes a Great Black Hole. The universe contracts into it in an instant. The universe is the size of a small ball. It glows hot white, and we zoom out from it. It is in the center of a lemniscate.
"The Zero Point," I hear Gawn say in my head.
The universe moves through the infinity symbol, through many other universes. The lemniscate spins in all directions. Our view zooms in again, until we see the white hot ball floating in a Black Void. It explodes silently. I feel like my atoms are all shattered. Light and life burst forth from the universe as it recreates itself. Gawn passes his hand over the mirror, and the vision fades.

I hear a voice screaming in my head. I realize it's me. "Shh," Gawn says softly. I stop screaming. Hot tears are running down my vampire face.
"You wanted to see the end of the world didn't you, son?"
"No! Damn them DV lucid tasks bullshit. I didn't even want to do this one. I knew this was going to happen."
"Really? Don't you know Ninja and the others are being guided? If you were never led to that silly website as you think of it in your mind, you would have never met Raven, or Robert, or Selene, or Me. You would have never understood the power of The Vortex, or learned how to shapeshift. You should be grateful. You may have never even met Angel."
"I am sorry, my lord."
Ganwn chuckles, and looks up at his the statue of himself. The statue winks at us and grins. 
"I created Dream Views, you know, son."
"What? You aren't even corporeal!"
"Oh, you know I am. My spark is in many humans, after I halved my energy, and sent tiny sparks into so many of you Earthlings so many millions of years ago. You remember, don't you, son?"
"Yes." I look down at my chest. A little white ball floats up out of me, and I see the Horned God, Pan, dancing madly inside of it, playing the Pan Pipes. Wood nymphs flock to him, and kiss him. He summons a goblet of wine, and drains it, then tosses it to the side. He winks at me. The spark floats back down into my chest. Gawn touches my chest. "I will always be with you, here." He kisses my forehead. "And here. Our souls are bonded." Gawn flies through the roof of the Temple, opens a portal, and goes through it. I walk out of the Temple, and out of the Biodome. 
I stare at the Earth in silent solitude. Angel appears, wraps her arms around me. I put an arm around her waist, and we gaze at the earth like that for a long time. The Moon Imps pop out of craters in the Moon. They become men and women. A lot of others join us. We gaze at the Earth like that for what seems like forever.

----------


## Portalboat

> "I created Dream Views, you know, son."



WHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?

----------


## Majinaki

I never really thought about it before although its rather obvious. but Nomad has a really complex mind....considering that weird multidimension dream, you see many people with simmilar (on the weird scale) dreams, but Nomad's are constantly "up there" along the thought chain

----------


## Man of Shred

> WHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?



 I'm apparently The Son of Gawn. I hereby declare myself Jesus of DV. Come to my weekly dream sermon at the mountain!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dream Notes:

I am a Palestinian leading people out of land that the Israelis kicked us out of. 
A woman amongst us has a slingshot.
There are other Palestinians on rooftops that are suspicious of us, until they see we don't attack them.

***

On the Moon. I practice combat with wingblades. Koomo: You've had those all along.

***

working on True Sight goggles.

***

Dancing with MoSH, Asuka, and Angel in Club Nexus.

***

Shapeshifting as rapidly as I can into as many forms as I can.

***

Driving the Moon Bus.  People board, but most wake up before I leave earth.

***

Dreaming with the little nephews.

***
Conversation with Angel.

***
Conversation with Raven

----------


## Man of Shred

I hope the dancing went well. I Remember beating up a waitress that looked like the one that barred me from the Inn on new years eve. I woke up hoping it wasn't asuka in disguise  :Eek:

----------


## Baron Samedi

From the day before:

Chocolate dream,

smelling flowers


eating an edible flower salad

----------


## Baron Samedi

More dream notes:

Conversation with Francois

Conversation with Charles

Conversation with Michael: pain of the past

Conversation with Koomo: broken wings

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think what you guys are doing here is pretty amazing, and an interesting read. I used to do some shared dreaming about 2 or so years ago but I haven't talked to him in ages.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Notes:

I become a Templar base, then I eat the Templars, and poop them out into another dimension.

I get taken captive by Templars from another dimension. I let them do it, out of curiosity.  They pit me in a Colleseum against Raven. We are out Beast Selves.  MoSh and Warrior Tiger appear, and we kick their asses.  They kill me, but I laugh and come back to life.  I change into a werewolf, and bite their faces.

We become barbarians and sack Rome.

I use my wingblades.

We go into the Crystal Chamber in the Cave of The Crystal Golem, and receive healing and power.

I create a Gohonzon near the Angel Pool and Angel and I chant for peace, protection, and prosperity. We fall asleep in the Glen of Healing. Then, we go to the Hot Springs. We see Raven, Basara, Asuka, and MoSh there. Warrior Tiger and Silverwolf appear. Warrior Tiger is a werewolf still.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I never really thought about it before although its rather obvious. but Nomad has a really complex mind....considering that weird multidimension dream, you see many people with simmilar (on the weird scale) dreams, but Nomad's are constantly "up there" along the thought chain



I like it when people call me weird. Thanks. I think everyone has multidemsional dreams, but we don't perceive it as such. We don't conceive of us experiencing multiple thing simultaneously, and we believe time to be linear, which is intrinsically limiting.

Have you ever noticed when people tell you their dreams verbally, they get confused and say, "I was at my old house, but then, I was in an amusement park, uh... then at my old house again.... You were with me the whole time..." for example. 

I have a lot of multidemensional dreams, but, I usually just focus on what I feel is the most important one, because it gets too confusing, and I don't have time to write. I know Man of Shred and Raven also recall them as such.




> I'm apparently The Son of Gawn. I hereby declare myself Jesus of DV. Come to my weekly dream sermon at the mountain!



 ::bowdown::  I need to write that old dream down. That was cool.





> I hope the dancing went well. I Remember beating up a waitress that looked like the one that barred me from the Inn on new years eve. I woke up hoping it wasn't asuka in disguise



I think it was probably a DC.  Sometimes I conjure up DC's when I get really angry and want to destroy. It's like attacking a punching bag.





> I think what you guys are doing here is pretty amazing, and an interesting read. I used to do some shared dreaming about 2 or so years ago but I haven't talked to him in ages.



That's cool. Well, I will try to pick you up on the Moon Bus, then.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Moon Bus dream.

I pick up a whole slew of dreamers.

When I get to the Moon, Red, Loaf, majinaki, Robo and Walms are the only ones left. Pablo jumps of the roof and waves at me. Majinaki says, "holy shit! Yellow!" and disappears. 

I ask them if they want to play Living Chess. Loaf says it sounds dumb, and says he wants to break shit. I teleport him to the Battle Pyramid to fight DC's. Walms says he is going to fight that kid, and teleports to Loaf.

Robo asks me to show him the tower again please. I clone myself. My clone gives Robo a tour of the tower.

Red and I play Lliving Chess. She beats me with weird magic. She throws pies at me when she wins. Everyone laughs at me, and I shoot them with a Pie Gun. Red and I run around shooting everyone with Pie Guns. I get hit in the back of my head with a ball bearing. It's a little imp. He jumps into Warrior Tiger's third eye. I yank him out. She tells me to leave him alone. I shrug and give it back to her.

I turn into a Space Manta Ray, and fly everyone to Hollow Venus. We frolic in jungles.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Monday, January 25, 2010


*In the Land of Nod*
I am standing on a building in a bombed out cityscape.  I am in my Nomad form, a white Bedouin. I actually feel like a sad desert prince.  I feel as if I am reliving a past and future life. I am having an intense inner monologue.  I look at the city.  It is full of skeletons, and half-decomposed bodies.  Some of the bodies are becoming reanimated into zombies. I have neither fear or disgust. I smell sulfur and powdered concrete. The stench of rotting bodies fills my nostrils. I regret learning to smell in dreams. I summon some flowers growing out of the concrete. They smell like vanilla and honey. They quickly get covered with dust. I angrily burn them with fire from the ground.  
I see a wooden sign with light bulbs on it hanging halfway, with lights barely blinking on. The lights say, "Welcome to the Land of Nod."
There is a sign posted underneath it which say:

LAWS:
1) There is no speed limit
2) Everything is free
3) No bad guys, like demons, nightstalkers, shit like that.
4) FUCK YOU TEMPLARS.
5) DON'T FUCK WITH THE MOON PEOPLE, AND WE WON'T BITE YOUR FACE OFF AND SWALLOW YOUR SOUL WHOLE. THIS MEANS YOU, TEMPLARS.
6) A and P, only some versions of you are welcome, the cool ones. LOL
7) You can be an android, or dragon, or whatever. Saturday morning cartoon characters can hang out with Leonarda Davinci, and the Sun God Ra.
8) Um, Vampires, Werewolves, Gargoyles are cool. There can be some bad ones, but, you can't get in, because we'll EAT YOUR SOUL, AND VOMIT YOUR FACE. 
9) Zombies are always gross. If you're a zombie, I'll probably INCINERATE YOUR SENTIENCE BACK INTO EXISTENCE UNTIL YOU DESIRE TO DESTROY YOUR ROTTEN FLESH (with organic, sterile, sentient moon-maggots. See, then you won't be a zombie anymore because zombies are gross! [And, most of them look like dream demons to me.)
10) All you need is love, love. Love is all you need. (Thanks, Beatles. LOL.)
11) I couldn't really think of anymore laws, but, I just wanted to beat God at making laws, so I had an 11th one, but this isn't really a law, it's just me writing on this sign. I made a woodburner in dreams and I just wanted to try it out... 

In the corner of the wooden sign was a drawing of a dolphin, a sea turtle, and King Neptune giving you a thumbs up. Someone had also scratched in the wood a poorly drawn penis and naked woman. Someone also wrote "LOL" with a silver paint pen. Oh, wait, that was me.

12) Twelve, okay, twelve is a good number. Twelve zodiac signs, months, apostles. Religion is based on astrology. Oh, hey, here's a law. You can be whatever religion you want. There are other entities here, like angels, demons, gods, cartoon characters, movie characters, book characters, dream characters (which are manifestations of people's minds) but, everyone you see that is not a DC is a real person, so don't fuck with them, unless they fuck with you. Unless they are a demon, I would say, attack those bastards on sight.  Although, Warrior Tiger is friends with one, or its her pet or something. Weird. 
13) Oh, 13 is supposed to be an unlucky number. I think it's one of the luckiest numbers in the world. (Here was a drawing of Bilbo Baggins like in the Hobbit cartoon, It said "BILBO (also a street name in Tucson, Arizona, USA, Earth, Solaris, Milky Way.)"
Under the sign was a three ring binder with sheets of paper in plastic pages.  There were essays by Raven, MoSh and I.

*How Dreams Work*
The Book said: How Dreams Work

The first one was by Raven Knight.

"The Nature of the Dream Plane"
This was channeled by my spirit guide, Q:
There are three planes in every dimension: Physical, astral, and dream. The astral Plane is between Physical and Dream.  We exist in all planes and in all dimensions at once. In a universe of infinite possibilities even, cartoon characters exist somewhere in the universe.  There are many universes, dimensions all existing at once, expanding and contracting, moving in and out of each other, like soap bubbles. There was a cartoon drawing of me on the side of the page, with a talk bubble that said, "Even cartoon characters, it's true. I had to learn that the hard way. Everything is channelled. (*See page 62 for channeling information.)" We are like the air molecules in the soap bubbles. We can move through the panes into other universes.

The Planes
The Physical one is the One we are aware of when we are awake. 
The Dream Plane is the one we  are aware of when go into a deeper sleep.
The Astral Plane is the one we are aware of when we astral project, or meditate. This can also be accessed from the dream plane.  When you are on the astral plane, you can affect the physical.

The text continued.
The book opened to the Introduction
Introduction: Man of Shred
I have had shared dreams for a long time.  As of this writing, my dreams are long and epic. Raven Knight, WakingNomad and I found each other this lifetime, because of ancient connections to Mu. We have a whole chapter on that in our other book: Epic Journeys in the Dreamtime.  There is a lot we still don't understand, and some things that we disagree on, which we will state here openly, and let you research your own dreams and decide for yourself. 
But, we have experienced consistent patterns in dreams which are unlike any specific religion or text we know of about dreams. This is the reason we have written the book you now hold in your hands.  In it you will learn the nature of the dream plane, the interdimensional nature of the universe and dreams, the illusory nature of all, the reality of all, and learn practical techniques to learn to lucid dream, and even travel to other dimensions. On more detailed and specific waking life and dream techniques, check out, Advanced Lucid Dreaming Techniques or The Black Book of Oneiromancy.
We have experienced immense joy, pain, agony, and beauty in our journeys in dreams, and the journey of the three of us co-writing this book. Thank you for reading, and happy dreaming!

The Book opened to another Chapter

Dream Fauna, by Waking Nomad

There are patterns of entities I have seen in dreams that are like nothing I have read or know about in any religious story, or scientific theory. Here I chronicle our fantastic experiences with repeating entities:

Comments in the margins are made by Raven and MoSh where they disagree with me.

Dreamers: Dreamers can be dreamers from our physical plane, or others.  All dreamers have a physical body somewhere.

Dream Characters: Dream Characters are manifestations of a dreamer's mind.

Nightstalkers: A nighstalker is a dreamer who is being controlled by  dream demons, or astral parasites. The dreamer gives control in exchange for power. 

Angels: An angel is powerful entity of pure good. They are mighty warriors and healers. They can heal dream, astral, and physical bodies.

Dream Demons: A Dream Demon is an evil entity that lives on the dream plane, and feeds off of negative dream energy. They can induce nightmares.  

Astral Demons: A anstral demon is a demon that affects the physical. They can speak to you in waking life, whispering in your ear, and induce physical illness. These can be defeated in the astral or dream plane, or sometimes by ignoring them, they get bored and leave.

Templars: Templars are people that seek to control others in any and all dimensions. In this dimension, they call themselves the New World Order.

Remote Viewers: Remote Viewers work for different governents of the world. These are people that specialize on working in the astral plane to spy on their perceived enemies. Most of them also have secret Dreamwalker Corps.

Gods: Gods are extremely powerful enties that are often perceived as different to some. I personally believe we are all gods, or have godlike potential inherent in all of us.

Other Entities: There are many other sentient entities with no physical body in this dimension.

Astral Parasites:  These parasites are non-sentient creatures that feed directly off our energy.

I looked away from the book. In the distance I saw a nuclear explosion go off on a mountain. I contained it in a bubble of pure clear energy. Everything in the bubble was pure death and smoke. 




*Spoiler* for _Psychological Triggers_: 





_It's ruined, it's all ruined. It doesn't matter. Life, this is pointless. Even my dream life, everything I created, utterly destroyed. I am a withered husk of a man._

 Raven appeared behind me. Other nuclear explosions go off, coming up from the ground. I contain them all in clear energy bubbles. It's getting hard to contain them all. I let go of the bubbles. All the bombs go off, and Raven and I are washed in orange energy, and we turn into husk like corpses. I try to reform us, but it's like silly putty growing out of a rotten corn cob.

"Nomad! What are you doing?" She shot a tentacle of black hair out of the back of her head and grabbed me around the waist as I spread my arms and let myself fall off the building. She pulled me back up.
"What's wrong with you?"
"Look, this is a dream. I can kill myself. It doesn't matter. It's cathartic."
She looked a little angry, hurt, and scared.
"Stop it! I won't let you do that. You have dark energy, let me heal you."
"You can't, they destroyed it all."
"Destroyed what? Nomad! You are seeing illusions! What's in your head?"
I felt a bug like a goliath beetle crawling around in my skull. It felt disgusting. I felt it gnawing on my pineal gland. I summoned a .50 Cal Desert Eagle, and pointed it at my head.
"Nomad! What are you doing!"
"I'm going to kill this son-of-a-bitch parasite!"
"No!"
"It's okay! This a a dream!"
Raven approached me.
"Look, they, the New World Order, the Templars, the archdemon, Nevergawn... those bastards, they will always want to control what the can, and destroy what they cant. They are all about control and destruction, and we about freedom and beauty. There are not many wars, there is just one war. It's the war of peace, versus destruction. Whenever we go to war, we are losing, because it's the big bosses that pit us against each other. Don't you see? We're doomed. It's hopeless. They are too powerful. They keep driving wedges between us. They are trying to do it to Angel and I now. I feel it. They affect the physical more than we ever can, Raven. They have lots and lots of Black Budget government funding. Millions, maybe even billions, not to mention the corporate secret societies that have nothing to do with formal government."
"Nomad! This an illusion."
"Everything is an illusion. Money is an illusion with no value. It's only value is that which we collectively agree it has. An illusion created by the Federal Reserve, the New World Order. This is an illusion."
"Stop it, Nomad. Look past the illusion you now see to the reality. Why aren't your True Sight Goggles working?"
I slammed my fist against my head, and I saw myself standing on a cliff on a tropical mountainside. Everything was beautiful. I felt the beetle pinch the back of my my eyeballs, and I went blind. I scremed in pain. "BAM!" I yelled.
I blew my head off, and the beetle got blown to bits. The insides of my head looked like red jello. MoSh appeared, floating in the sky, in his Shadow Self form. "We are Knight Warriors, Warrior of the Night! Such behavior is unfitting of ones such as us. Reform your head!"
I reformed my head, and MoSh shot black tentacles out of his torso, and wrapped them around my head. 
"Now, stop that." Raven started crying. "Look, you're freaking her out."
"Oh my god! Sorry, Raven. ACK! HELP!"




*A Most Revolting Dream*
Suddenly we were on a mountain somewhere. A bug creature grew out of my back. Large legs unfolded themselves like a crab's new legs after a molt. I turned into Lobo.  I was fused hanging off this large creature above me. I summoned a sawed off shotgun and, began putting holes in it.
MoSh turned into a Naga, and spat acid at it. It began to melt.
"He needs our help, Raven!" Raven looked up. 
"Kill it! Don't worry about me! This is only a dream!"
Raven morphed from Queen of Night into a great black dragon. She breathed lightning enrweathed in violet and orange flame. The creature began having a seizure, and then its flesh burnt away. I fell from the creature to the ground. I had a huge gaping hole in my back of burnt and rotten flesh. I summoned a .50 cal machine gun, and unloaded on it. I pulled a ring from a grenade with my teeth, and tossed it into the creature's body. It blew apart. 
Raven flew to me, and burned off the rotten flesh and maggots, and sealed me up. 
"Wait!" MoSh said, he flew down and changed into his physical form. He opened his mouth, and a green snake crawled out. The snake crawled inside of my back, and pulled out another beetle like creature. I writhed in pain, and screamed. It crunched down on it like an alligator, and tossed it to the side. The snake breathed some type of poison into the wound that only killed the eggs and larvae of the parasite, but didn't affect me.
"Oh, my god, Raven!" I stood up, and morphed into a giant lion-man. I was overwhelmed with weakness, and almost fell on her. She moved out of the way. I morphed uncontrollably on the ground. "Oh, you need healing, and rejuvenation." I fell asleep.

*My Fairy Queen lover*
I wake up, floating on my back in a stream pouring out of the Hot Springs. There is a litte rope tied to my toe. Angel was perched on a rock, holding the other end of the rope. She looked like a beautiful sparkling blue and white fairy. She waded into the water. Sparkling blue energy rippled out of her. She smiled at me gently. She leaned down and kissed me. 
"My eternal love, dost thou health improve this fine morn?"
"Yes, my queen," I say, and caress her hair. A dragon fly hits her in the back of the head, and says, "oops!" She pops it in her mouth, then lets it out. "Hey, don't scare me like that!" says the dragonfly.
"Well, watch where you're flying, or you're be dragonfly soup! Let's be butterfly spirits!" says Angel. We morph into Monarch butterflies and flit about. It feels very strange flying in their pattern. 
"Now let's be tigers!"

*Tiger Adventure*
We morph into Siberian tigers. We are on a snowy Mountain. She climbs a large tree, and hides in it. I hide in the snow. A large deer walks by. I leap out of the snow, and I claw its hind leg. It runs, and I begin to lose my grip. Angel pounces on it from the tree, and bites its neck. I climb on it, and bite it in the spinal cord. It's rear legs crumble to the ground. Angel says, "Thank you brother," to the deer, and kills it with one smack of her paw. We eat some of it, and bring it back to our den. There are three cubs there. One has black stripes, one has dark brown, both males, and there is a female white tiger with blue eyes. We feed our cubs.  Another tiger comes and tells us the spring is upon us. We climb a mountain. We watch the sun rise and melt the snow in the valley below.
Angel and I go back to our den and tell our cubs they must begin to venture out on their own now. They whine, and Angel smacks them. They bite her ears and claws. We pick them up, and take them to a den in a higher altitude. We step back outside, and observe the movements of competing predators: Pterodactyls, hyenas, wolves, other tiger tribes, lions, jackals, and crocodiles. Then, we observe the movements of our prey animals. The sun sets, and our cubs join us on the mountain. We move to a lower altitude, climb a large tree, and sleep in it.

----------


## Nighthog

That's interesting that book you wrote there.

I always wondered where and how dreams tie into the world. So there are several "planes" to each dimension.

About me trying to meet you guys. I want that still but I'm wondering maybe our time zones are far to different meaning I'm awake when you guys sleep and I'm sleep when your awake?
There seems to be a time when I can meet up but it seems to indicate I need to sleep into the middle of the day. But I'm not sure about this. 
The few hints that have been there have come quite late in the morning when I sleep in late.

----------


## Robo

I asked the same question when I started trying to dream with them, about time zones.  Apparently time is irrelevant on the dream plane, so It could be the middle of the day where you are and midnight where I am and we could still have a shared dream.

Just don't think about it too hard and you should be fine.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Man of Shred

> That's interesting that book you wrote there.
> 
>   I want that still but I'm wondering maybe our time zones are far to different meaning I'm awake when you guys sleep and I'm sleep when your awake?



 The Shaman's Dreamtime has his own clock brotha!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That's interesting that book you wrote there.
> 
> I always wondered where and how dreams tie into the world. So there are several "planes" to each dimension.
> 
> About me trying to meet you guys. I want that still but I'm wondering maybe our time zones are far to different meaning I'm awake when you guys sleep and I'm sleep when your awake?
> There seems to be a time when I can meet up but it seems to indicate I need to sleep into the middle of the day. But I'm not sure about this. 
> The few hints that have been there have come quite late in the morning when I sleep in late.



Those hits have to do with the fact that we dream more right before we wake up, and also if we had a good night's sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Death of the Dinosaurs

I am looking at Earth with Sacrosanct aka Q, one of my spirit/dream guides. He is a golden man. I am a desert nomad, all in white, with bat wings growing out of my back.  A huge meteor hurtles toward Earth. I can see its craters on fire, burning up in the atmosphere. It's the size of a planetoid. It is heading right where Hawai'i is, but, there's land there right now. I scream in terror. 
Sacrosanct grabs me by the wrist, and takes me through a portal. We are floating in outer space.
"I thought you wanted to see this," he says.
"Not really."
"Well, you just asked me that. What's wrong?"
"It's terrifying."
"You knew it would be."
"It's all so real."
"Yes. How about we go back, to see how all this happened? We can lead up to this point, and it won't be so, impactful, shall we say?"
I roll my eyes, and chuckle at his lame joke. Sacrosanct rips a hole in the fabric of time and space, and we step through. I feel like I am Ebenezer Scrooge with the ghost of Christmas Past. We are like two ghosts watching the scenes.
We are in a tropical jungle in Atlantis.  There are people riding two-legged dinosaurs, like velociraptors.  They thunder through the jungle. Something is chasing them.  The people are dressed in skins and feathers.  There is another dinosaur, like a diplodocus, tearing through the forest. There is one main controller, who is controlling the dinosaur with an electronic pole that is connected directly to its brain. The pole is connected to a device in the person's hands, which has wires leading to a helmet.  The diplodocus is covered in a strange white metal armor. There are other warriors on its back, armed with poison spearguns. Most of them are cyborgs to varying degrees. The diplodocus is brainwashed. It is insane. I pity it. I go to help it.
"No," says Sacrosanct. "There is nothing you can do. We are viewing the past. We are like ghosts here, my friend." I stop. The tribal people shoot tranquilizer blow darts at the tech warriors.  Some of them get hit, and fall off. A few get trampled. The tribal people are clearly upset by this. The tech people kill they tribal people with their poison, calmly and passively. They seem to have an attitude like a predator hunting its prey, though they are the same species.  
"We have to kill it," says the leader of the tribal people.
"No! Our brothers will come to our aid!"
A group of other tribal people, being carried through the air by flying dinosaurs, fly out of huge trees, and drop large boulders on the tech people. More fall off the dinosaur. 
"I have a trap! We have to use it. They are killing us!"
"Dammit. You're right! Engage the trap!"
The people on the velociraptors lead the diplodocus over a trap. A harpoon pops up out of the ground, and impales it. The tribal people scream and cry, as the diplodocus screams and falls to the ground. One of them runs to one of the tech warriors, and rips his speargun out of his hand, and shoots the diplodocus with it, to put it out of its misery. The tech warriors fire their remaining spearguns. Some hit the velociraptors, some hit the tribal warriors. The tribal warriors leap upon the tech warriors, and cut their throats with stone daggers. The velociraptors bite their throats, and toss them to the side, and rip their chests open with their claws. Sacrosanct and I fly higher. We see a huge war going on in the jungle, as a similar scene is repeated.
We fly to a city with a beatiful white wall and buildings. There are angry sentient dinosaurs outside. They pound on the walls, and are ignored. "We are starving!" they roar telepathically. They break through the walls, and wreak havoc in the city. They eat people, their livestock, and their crops. There are dinosaur tech warriors fighting the other dinosaurs. It's a bloody mess. I am beginning to feel strangely distant. 
We fly into outer space. There are strange aliens floating on silver disks, watching the Earth.
"This was not our intention. We fucked up."
"No, the Sentient Ones have free will. They choose what they will."
"We planted too many creatures in one place. We need to start over."
"This will incur a great karmic debt upon our heads."
"One which is no greater than the one upon us at this moment."
"We will destroy."
"We must.  The experiment is a collosal failure."
The aliens fly to a small planetoid. It seems to have a long strange orbit around the Sun, like a comet. They attach rockets to it, and redirect to the Earth. 
Again, I watch the giant meteor hurtle toward Earth, to a great green continent, larger than anyone I have ever seen, as large as Africa and Eurasia combined, maybe even larger. It's beautiful, full of many inland freshwater, and saltwater seas. I realize I am looking at Atlantis. 
The meteor slams into earth, penetrating the crust into what is present day Hawai'i. The earth groans in pain, and roars angrily at the aliens. The aliens tremble in fear. There is a wave of heat, like a nuclear explosion, and megatons of dust is kicked up into the atmosphere. The continent sinks below sea level, as a great crater is created forming the Pacific Ocean. Lava bubbles up out of the hole left by the meteor.
Everything begins to die, starting with the largest land animals. The humans curse the dinosaurs, and hunt them savagely. The dinosaurs are too weak from hunger to fight.  Some of the large animals are saved by the humans, especially mammals, but they look disdainfully on the reptiles, and spit on them. The humans make war on each other, and become cannibals.
"Enough!" I wail, and look away. Sacrosanct grabs my wrist, and takes me back to the Biodome. I sit on the park bench by the koi pond, and weep. Raven appears.
"Nomad? What's wrong?"
"I just need to be alone." She nods. I teleport to the Glen of Healing and go to sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Moses Parting the Reed Sea

I am on the bank of the Reed Sea with Sacrosanct and Zaphor.
"Are you sure you want to do this?" says Zaphor.
"Yes."
Sancrosanct nods. Moses is there with thousands of Israelites. He looks very strange. He looks at me. I am a little startled. He has a red glint in his eye. "He's a transdimensional being. He can see into the future," explains Sancrosanct. 
I see metal on his head. I realize he's a cyborg.
He turns to the Israelites. "My brothers, and sisters, here and now, I will perform a miracle for you, in the name of God. Here there are dangerous creatures, crocodiles, and pestilence. I summon a sacred wind to-"
Suddenly all the people change to 2D. It looks like an animation cel is being peeled off a background.
Moses is now standing before the Red Sea. There are Israelites there with him. The men and women are wearing Babylonian armor, and wielding bronze swords. They clang their swords against their shields. Moses looks at me again. He is still a cyborg.
Aliens appear on small grey disks, flying in the air. 
"Ah, the Egyptians, our former slave masters! Look, they descend upon us from the sky!" says Moses.
The Israelites fire a volley of arrows at the aliens. The aliens activate energy shields, and the arrows bounce off. The aliens speak telepathically.
"You fools! We are not your enemies! Stop listening to The Deceiver! He has stolen sacred technology from us, and is using it to control you with his lies and illusions!"
"Ah, they are coming to kill us! Get in the boats!"
The Israelites push the a bunch of small boats into the sea. Some of them stand up, and run in place. "I now part the waters!" Moses shouts. He slams his staff on the ground. I realize it's some type of technological device. It shoots telepathic illusions into the Israelites. I see what they see: he parts the sea, and they walk on dry land. 
All the Israelites stand up, and run in place in their boats. Moses telepathically commands a couple of them to row and steer. The going is very slow. It's almost comical, but also terrifyingly creepy. 
"We are your friends!" They aliens say. "Do not listen to the Voice of The Heretic! Look, we have given you so many gifts! You have no reason to flee us. He is leading you to your most certain deaths."
The Israelites ignore the aliens, and keep going. The finally make it to the other shore, and slowly jog out of the boats. Moses summons an illusory chariot calvary, and the false Egyptian warriors get smashed by walls of water.
One of the Israelites says, "You will not stop us! Now we are free!" It is Aaron. Moses gives him a staff. The staff grows electronic tendrils into Aaron's hand, but he doesn't seem to notice. The staff blooms. Tiny roots come out of Aaron's nostrils and ears. It's horrifying. "We are Here now! We are free! We are in the Promised Land!" 
"No, you are in the desert, you fool! You are going to die!"
"I bloom next to this blessed sea, like a beautiful tree!" The wood forms over Aaron's body until his a complete tree. There is a thumping from inside. Aaron breaks out of the tree, covered in sap. He coughs and vomits, and sap comes out of his mouth and nostrils. He convulses and dies. The Israelites take no notice. Moses laughs. The Israelites clang their swords on their shields and sneer at the aliens. The aliens give up and fly away.
"The Sorcerer won," they sadly say.
I teleport out of there. I stand on the Moon, outside the Biodome, and I look at Earth. I focus on Israel. I see death. I look toward Iraq, and see more death. I retch in disgust. Sacrosanct gives me a glass of water. I drink deeply.
"God damn it. Why do I keep doing these fucking tasks?"
"Hey, you're barking up the wrong tree, pal. That's a question for yourself."
"Yeah... I already know the answer. I am glad this shit is the last one. Fuck war, man."
"Fuck war is right. Now, generate inner peace."
"You are right."
I teleport to the Mountain in the Biodome, and meditate in lotus. I levitate off the ground, and my body turns to gold. A white light comes out of my third eye, and spins. Cherry blossoms fall around me, and I inhale a scent like wild strawberries.

----------


## Robo

Dang, that was awesome...  I really don't know what to say.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ NOTES

In MoSh's house. It's being remodeled. We keep talking telepathically. I give him a hug. He keeps looking behind me, grinning. I feel like it's Asuka.
"Where's Raven?" I see a white shaggy dog. "Hi!"
The dog jumps into my arms. "You're Raven! No, you're not."

There are two other dogs running around. (one is a fox?)

I see an adolescent Sumatran tiger sleeping under the kitchen sink with no cabinet doors. "Warrior Tiger?"

Wake up.

I am at a picnic table at Kahala Mall, with rich Mr. K., and others.  I sit down at a table with Angel, and this woman J., who my cousin tried to set me up with a year or so ago. Angel says some snarky remark, and I fire right back wittily. J. calls me "Fresh" like one of Angel's cousins.

Scene change to a park.  Someone sticks a large bandana to my head, as large as a blanket. I spin in around my head, and dance crazily. Everyone laughs at me. I fall down, and the world spins. I am not dizzy for some reason.

***

I OBE into my room.  I walk through my bedroom door. I walk outside. I fly and do flips. I swim through the air, doing the breaststroke. The Moon is orange and full. A witch flies by. She looks like a Super Mario witch.
"Silverwolf?"
"Who's that?" She flies away.

I shoot fire at things, and nothing burns up. I breathe fire. Nothing happens. "WOOHOO! The astral plane!"

***

I am in my bedroom. There are figures on the shelf.  Ebenezer Scrooge mouse.  A red dragon. A Japanese woman in a kimono. A MoSh. Zaphor, Asuka, and MoSh start dancing. "This is a dream! This is a dream! This is a dream!"

"What are you guys doing?"

"We are dancing on your bookshelf! Duh!"  The Ebenezer Scrooge mouse pops and locks.

I hear a reggae song:_
 "We are the Champions! We will always fight! 
We are the Champions, 
and we will always win in the end! Oh, yah.
Hearts of Lions, bones of steel, 
fire in our eyes, Jah, oh Jah protect I and I!  
Liberty we love, liberty we livin'!
 Liberty we live and die for. 
No more slavery, oh no. No more slavery.
We are Champions, We will never be slaves 
to our enemies. 
They can, oh they can destroy our bodies,
but, we live, we still live on. 
We always fight for freedom!
We always fight for freedom!"_

Asuka, MoSh, and Zaphor become human size. Zaphor lounges on my bed. The three of us skank. The Scrooge mouse also gets big. He's an animatronic robot. Zaphor laughs.

I open a drawer. The True Sight goggles are in there. I pass them out. Asuka and Zaphor say, "We don't need those."
"Oh, yeah."
I give it to MoSh. He says, "Oh, I can see  all the energy! How do you shut this thing off."
"There's a button on the side."
"Cool thanks."

I awake with the song in my head.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow. I remember seeing a bookshelf. i thought i was in a book store. There were all kinds of lucid dreaming books. The man in the store said "Yeah I only have the kind of books that would offend billions of people." i laughed and said "Awesome those are the kind of book i like!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

non-lucid

NOTES

In an apartment. These kids are getting their money together to rent a lamborghini for a day. There are about 12 or 15 of them. 

I look at the owners' stuff. I think about how easy it would be to steal their wallets.

LUCID

Meditating by a waterfall, like Piccolo.  I see fish in the water. Piccolo talks to me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Nap dream... NOTES  non-lucid

I am in my old '93 Honda Accord (which caught on fire in waking life.)

I am riding in the back. We are going through Waikiki.

D is driving. (who is homeless in waking life.)

I am trying to smoke a cannabis pipe. I can't get it to light. I am getting annoyed.  

The car overheats. I tell D to maintain an even speed, and everyone roll down the windows.

I tell him to go straight to avoid the cops that hang out by the Waikiki Shell.

We pull over. There is a dog that tries to run us over. He looks like a pit/Sharpei/basset hound mix.  He annoys me. I am a little scared of him, but I like him.

I keep pushing the dog, and he pushes into me how big dogs do.

end dream

oh, look, a new smilie!  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ NOTES

Friday, January 29, 2010

House in the tropics. Aviary. Cats with kitten.

The dream bird.

***

Raven and I meet by the koi pond mirror. I speak to Lonewolf through it.

He steps through.

We talk.  I give him a moonstone. Tentacles come through the mirror.  Skyfire attacks the tentacles.

Sorna seals the mirror.

dream scene change.

We are at a gas station in the desert.  I am a coal black human. Raven is a raven on my shoulder. I put 110 octane gas in a muscle car that Lonewolf is driving. We outfit it with a jet engine, extra fuel tanks, lots of guns, and a force field. He takes off.

The Black Fist approach like an army of locusts.  Our witchblades engage. My anti-swarm centipedes. I turn into Pan, and blow the conch of Pan. Dream Warriors come to our aid, Gawn's army. I blow again. Angel. I blow the goat-horn, and summon the Moon orcs. We call all our allies to us.  Werewolves. Vampires. Jedis. Dragons. Everything. A great gunmetal green dragon.

Raven and I merge and become a giant two-headed beast. We spiral light and dark energy back at the enemies. We split. Raven is Queen of Night. I become Timelyst Knight. I draw them in, and shoot them out. I become a black wizard, a summoner, and summon an army of DC summoners, which summon elementals. Angelwitch appears on a winged snow leopard. She summons black and white lightning from the sky.

The armies all merge, and we each become giant monsters.  

The battle freezes. Lonewolf walks to the Black Fist. "You want me?"
"Come, to us, and live forever."
Lonewolf punches through and rips out a black heart, and shoots light into it. The heart tries to grow into his hand. He burns it, and snarls. The Black Fist screams, "No! The light!"
The sun rises. The Black Fist turns to stone, then powder, then many small bugs. I become tiny and multiply. The Atom and I smash the bugs with hammers.

"We'll be back!"
"You're nothing but ghosts to me."

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wheel Dream NOTES

flying through space. "Hullo? What's this?"

A steering wheel of a boat.  

Want to try? 

Sure!

I stick my head on a handle. It sucks to my forehead, and rips the skin off. I scream in terror.

"Hey, it's a dream! Don't be afraid."

"Just play with us."

"uh...."

I am in the hub. The spokes tear at my soul. I scream in pain.

"You guys are psycho!"

"What's wrong?"

Portalboat rows by in a canoe. "Yaay! Look, we dreamed together, WakingNomad!"

"Ah, you guys are psycho!"

"What's wrong?"

"I don't know!" More screaming. 

I teleport into the center of the sun to get away.  Someone pulls me out. 

Then, I realize it's a bunch of demons trying to trick me. I shoot an astral net at them, and teleport to the Biodome. I vomit dark energy. Raven gives me a glass of water, and sings. I pass out, and get healed.

"What happened?"

"Wrong wheel!"

"What?"

"oh, nevermind."

----------


## Portalboat

> Portalboat rows by in a canoe. "Yaay! Look, we dreamed together, WakingNomad!"



Riiiiiiiiight......
While I'm happy that you dreamed of me, I'm embarrassed to say that I would probably say that exact same thing, with much jumping.

EDIT: Wait, what did I look like?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Riiiiiiiiight......
> While I'm happy that you dreamed of me, I'm embarrassed to say that I would probably say that exact same thing, with much jumping.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, what did I look like?



You looked like about 15 in a faded red t-shirt and jeans. There were cartoon characters on your shirt. transformers. you were rowing a bright red canoe.  You shouldn't embarrassed about anything you do in dreams, but if you think you would say that, then, it may have been you. You had light skin, dark brown hair, and freckles. hazel eyes

----------


## Portalboat

Well, the deciding factor is that I don't have freckles (unless, of course, it was acne instead  :tongue2: ). Other then that, though, it sounds pretty accurate.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well, the deciding factor is that I don't have freckles (unless, of course, it was acne instead ). Other then that, though, it sounds pretty accurate.



well, we don't all necessarily appear as our physical selves in dreams! i rarely do.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Saturday, January 30, 2010

NOTES

Meditating by the waterfall.  Lonewolf appears in a floating image in front of me. He says, "I want to have a word-ACK!"
Black tendrils. I reach forward and grab his arm.  The portal closes on me. It chops me in half. 
I laugh. 
We are in a dark place. I reform my bottom half. The tendrils grab at our feet from the ground. We cut at them. fail.
Light. I burn them. fail.
Failed portal attempt.
I shrink us.
We fly between their molecules.
I portal us to the biodome. I see the tendrils on the ground. It's illusion. We are infested. The Biodome teleports us out, and sprays us with light.
Drums of War.
An enemy army attacks the Biodome. The Black Fist? They look like an army of ninjas and samurai all in black. Wait, black knights, and desert warriors like me in black. Wizards, werewolves, vampires, all in black. 
The Biodome sprouts legs, and a portal forms underneath it. The Biodome creates a portal underneath it, and teleports away.
The Biodome projects an illusion of itself in its place. 
The Black fist attack the illusion. I defend the illusion, laughing inside.

They say they are going to kill Lonewolf because he won't join them. He mocks them, and asks them if they think they are Sith Lords.
He whips them with his astral tentacles. Their dream bodies get torn apart. I roar at them subsonically, altering the fabric of time and space. I make them go 2D. 
They scream in pain and confusion.
They give up and go away. 
Lonewolf says, "I spit on your graves."
I tell him I want to take him to a place of healing. He looks suspicious. He vomits dark energy. Some insects are crawling in it. I teleport us to the Glen of Healing. He looks around suspiciously. He vomits again. I cough and vomit also.  I lead him to the stream. We drink. The dark energy come out of our pores.
I then realize Raven was there fighting with us the whole time, invisible.

***

I see Raven on the Moon. She is standing alone, staring at the Earth.
"Look, it looks so small from here. And that's where our physical bodies live."
"And our dream bodies live here."
"Yes, it's strange."
"Come, here, you!" I give her a big bear hug. our heart chakras match up like magnets. I squeeze her tight, and send healing energy into her. I show her dreams we used to dream together when we were kids. We are both crying for some reason. I kiss her cheek. She lightly pushes me away. "Don't make me cry." 
"Sorry."
"Oh, don't be sorry."
We hold hands, and look at the earth. I feel like how I did when I was 6 and my sister, Amber, was 3, and we were best friends.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Allura. she looks like a universe.

She says to become timeless, weave time like a blanket. 

She teaches me about  time locks.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, are these notes of today? Because if so, I find it REALLY strange that you were taught time magic the same day I was attacked twice with it, last time I was attacked with it was years ago... so yeah, incredibly strange coincidence <.<

----------


## Baron Samedi

Sunday, January 31, 2010

non-lucid

NOTES
I am at a party in a warehouse during the day.  A woman and a teenage girl their have a crush on me. 
I am eating a tough teriyaki beef sandwich. It's tough and fatty.  Both of them are people I know in waking life. One of them looks similar to J., the lady my cousin tried to set me up with.  
I feel uncomfortable around the girl, but I try not to show it, because she seems to enjoy any discomfort I show.  She is friends with the woman, who either doesn't notice or doesn't care. I try to be perfectly neutral, and a little boring and unattractive.  I almost feel like a jerk. 
I leave the party. They walk outside with me. I am having a hard time chewing this damn sandwich meat.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I have a long conversation with Raven and MoSh.

I decide to start a wizard school, in dreams.

majinaki, Loaf, Red, Portalboat, Robo 

WarriorTiger and I battle each other for fun. She pulls a snake out of her pocket. I pull a rabbit out of my hat.

Silverwolf gives me tea. She and Pixy give me soup in her cottage.  Lonewolf says she is hot. I tell her she's taken, and she likes girls. He says, that's fine. He's not looking for a dream girlfriend. That's weird.

----------


## darknightedlady

> Monday, January 4, 2010



What a beautiful dream. Such deep magic and love. I like the way you transform yourself in your dreams. Thanks for reaching out, Waking Nomad. I really enjoy reading your entries. You live in Hawaii? What a beautiful place to dream and meditate  :smiley: . Have a good week.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> What a beautiful dream. Such deep magic and love. I like the way you transform yourself in your dreams. Thanks for reaching out, Waking Nomad. I really enjoy reading your entries. You live in Hawaii? What a beautiful place to dream and meditate . Have a good week.



Thank you!

Synchronicity:

Last night one of Angel's cousins said, "I like to stir the pot!"

And then she acted out stirring a cauldron, and shooting magic from her fingers like a witch.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Raven, MoSh, and I become dragons.

Raven is a matte black dragon. MoSh is gunmetal green. I am sky blue.  Red and Pablo appear. Pablo is a gunmetal yellow. Red is gunmetal crimson. 
Pablo rides on Raven's back, and Red rides on my back for awhile, then they take off. We all fly together to the Dragon Queen's mountain.

She tells us she loves us, and we are all her children.

----------


## Robo

> I have a long conversation with Raven and MoSh.
> 
> I decide to start a wizard school, in dreams.
> 
> majinaki, Loaf, Red, Portalboat, Robo 
> 
> WarriorTiger and I battle each other for fun. She pulls a snake out of her pocket. I pull a rabbit out of my hat.
> 
> Silverwolf gives me tea. She and Pixy give me soup in her cottage.  Lonewolf says she is hot. I tell her she's taken, and she likes girls. He says, that's fine. He's not looking for a dream girlfriend. That's weird.



so does that mean i'm enrolled? and also I didn't think about it before, but what did I look like?

----------


## Portalboat

Are you going to post the rest of that dream later? I really want to see how that "wizard school" looks like and how I acted.

----------


## redisreddish

Huzzah! Wizard school!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> so does that mean i'm enrolled? and also I didn't think about it before, but what did I look like?



I guess you are enrolled. Raven said she wants to teach us things in dreams. (She told me in a dream, so I don't know if she remembers.  :tongue2: )
You looked like a cyborg. 





> Are you going to post the rest of that dream later? I really want to see how that "wizard school" looks like and how I acted.



You looked like a regular person. Yeah, I am, when I have time. You acted like this:  ::banana::  :boogie:  ::banana:: 





> Huzzah! Wizard school!



You said, "Huzzah." Awesome.

----------


## Loaf

Lesson 1 of Wizzard school. Eat this slug. :X

----------


## Raven Knight

> Lesson 1 of Wizzard school. Eat this slug. :X



Um... yuck?  ::barf::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Lesson 1 of Wizzard school. Eat this slug. :X



Why would you say that?  ::?:

----------


## Robo

My guess would be that he is spoofing something, tv show or movie, but I'm not sure

----------


## Baron Samedi

non-lucids

Mad at D.

Bowling with Nic Cage and Robert DeNiro. Cage keeps taunting DeNiro, because he sucks at bowling. I try not to laugh at the legend.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Wizard School Dream*

I am on the Moon in the Biodome. I am sitting on the park bench by the koi pond, watching the fish. Raven appears in a flash and a puff of smoke. She coughs. "Why did I make smoke?" I blow the smoke away like a wind dragon. "Thanks! I just had a cool idea, Nomad. Want to make a School of Magic?"
"Awesome! Can I be your first student?"
"Of course. But, you have things you can teach too, you know."
"Well, how are we going to do this?"
"In dreams, of course, silly!" 
"Oh right!"
"And I have a spell I use to teach spells."
"A spell-teaching spell? Cool!"
"Yes! Let's make the building. Q is going to help."
We teleport to the temple of Gawn.  "Let's make it right here!"
A black wooden building rises up out of the ground. I blow wind on it, and make it rain to get the dirt off. It looks like a great Scandanavian longhouse. A gargoyle that is perched atop it comes to life, and becomes a small green dragon, then he turns into a human. It's MoSh. "Hey, what are you guys doing?"
"We're making a dream school, a magic school. We're going to be Raven's first students."
"Yes! Rock and Roll!" MoSh summons a green guitar and plays a riff. The soundwaves feel like wind, and my and Raven's hair blows straight back and stays like that. MoSh laughs. 
"How did you do that?" I ask.
"I don't know. I'm experimenting."
Raven walks inside the building. She says something about decorating the inside. I make wooden carvings on the outside of dragons and epic battles. MoSh plays guitar, and bushes and flowers grow around it, and vines grow up the sides.  Raven pops her head out. "Hey Nomad, I'm going to put some finishing touches on this, and you go find some students."
"Alright!" I laugh.  I teleport to part of the Biodome which has an open grassy field.  I morph into my lion-man form, and open five portals. "Loaf! Majinaki! Portalboat! Red! Robo! I summon thee!" I shoot astral tentacles from my torso and pull the dreamers into the Biodome. Loaf looks confused and mildy annoyed. 
Majinaki squints at me. "WakingNomad? Is that you?"
"Yes!" 
Portalboat looks around, stunned. "OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!" Then, he disappears. 
"Oh, he woke up."
Red smiles at me and waves. "Hey, aren't you going to be a vampire?"
"Sure," I say, and change into a vampire. Red claps her hands.
Robo is a cyborg. "Hmm.... This place looks familiar. Do I know you?" he says to me.
"Yes, it's me, Nomad."
"You're a vampire."
"Yes."
"And before that, you were a werelion?"
"Yes."
"Where is Raven?" 
"It's a surprise."
"Hmm... That Tower. Have I been there before?"
"A couple times."
"Hmm... I am going to inspect that Tower. Wait- am I dreaming?"
"Yes!"
"Oh! Oh shit!" Robo disappears.
"Oh, these guys don't know how to hold on to their dreams," says Loaf.
"Hey man, it's cool. We're all learning here."
"Right," Loaf frowns at me. Two portals open, and Robo and Portalboat appear back in the Biodome.
"Oh good! Okay, everyone. I summoned you here to ask you if you want to go to Wizard School!"
"Yes! Okay! Yes!"
"I just want to blow shit up!" says Loaf. He wanders off. "Maybe find that stupid tree I supposedly planted..."
"Uh... Loaf?"
Loaf tries to blow something up, and Q teleports him to the Outer Lands so he can blow shit up.
"Okay, the four of you. Raven is putting finishing touches on the School right now. We are going to be her first students.  We are all going to learn magic, and I can teach you stuff, too. MoSh can teach us about energy.  Raven is a Music Mage mainly, and I am a Shapeshifter. We all have different things that we are going to naturally gravitate toward. I don't fully understand how all this works, but I know it does. For example, vortexes are very powerful in dreams, though I can't say exactly why. Anyway, this is just for fun, and it's free, like everything in dreams. Teachers learn more than students, so, I am being kind of selfish here. Just kidding. Let's go check out the school!"
I turn into a big red dragon. "Climb on my back!" Red and Majinaki climb on.  Raven tells me telepathically that she moved the school to the Mountain, because it's so pretty there.
Portalboat says, "Are you real?"
"Yes, as real as any dream!"
"Wait are you saying this is a dream?"
"Yes!"
"Oh wow. How did I get here?"
"I summoned you. Get on my back."
"Are you going to eat me?"
"No. I am going to take you to the Wizard School thingy. Hurry up."
"I don't know."
"Oh, you!" I grab Portalboat, and he freaks out and disappears.
"Oh, he woke up again!"
Robo says, "I have to check out that Tower." He teleports into the tower. I fly to the Tower and reach my hand through and grab him. 
"Hey! What are you doing!"
"I am taking you to the Magic School, you fool!"
"Good rhyme!" Majinaki laughs.
We fly to the School.
"Are you going to eat me?" Robo asks telepathically.
"No, too many metallic parts. Good job with the telepathy."
"Huh?" He says out loud. I laugh.
I land in front of the school, and set Robo down. Majinaki and Red get off my back.  I turn into a red gargoyle. There are two Chinese lion statues in front of the school. They come to life. It's Asuka and MoSh. Makinaki startles. Robo peers at them, and squints. Red laughs.
"Are you guys AI thingies?" Robo says.
"No, we're people, doofus." MoSh says. "Don't I look real to you?" Robo pokes MoSh in the chest. "Hey! What are you doing?" 
"Oh! Sorry!"
"Let's go in!" I say.
We go inside. There are tapestries hanging from the walls, and big beautiful windows. There is a huge black dragon resting in the shadows at the back of the room. 
"Hello, children," says Raven, the black dragon. Her voice sounds like an earthquake, and rumbles in my chest.
"Holy shit! Holy shit! Holy shit! Holy shit!" Maji says. Robo squints at her.
"Open your eyes and stop squinting, man! You can see perfectly fine. This is a dream."
"Oh, right..."
Red runs up to Raven and hugs her. Raven smiles.
Pixy appears and gives me a cup of what she calls, "Vividi-Tea."
I take a sip. Everything becomes sharp and clear, just as if I am watching a fantasy movie. I give the rest to Robo. He drinks it, and his eyes bug out. "Oh, I can see everything now!" Pixy kisses my cheek, and disappears. 
We walk to Raven. She reveals a clutch of five eggs. They are hatching. Baby dragons pop out, and walk to Robo, Maji, and Red. They each pick them up and pet them. The other two dragons look disappointed. 
"Are these your babies?" Red says.
"Yes, and no," says Raven. "They are aspects of you, they are dream guides, in a sense, more like dream signs actually. They have their own sentience, and will aid you in battle. We are all animals, we are all shadows, we are all angels, we are all magicians, we are all dragons and vampires and everything else. It's the nature of the universe in which infinite possibilities exist."
I pick up the other two dragons, and hug them. "They'll be here, soon!" I say. Robo starts to fade and flicker. He grabs me. I grab his wrist. "Hold on," I say quietly. "Focus, look around."
"Oh, I don't want to lose this dream!"
"Just focus- oh damn."
Robo wakes up. His dragon falls to the floor, and looks disappointed. He reappears in a second. "Wow! Here I am again? I made it!" His baby dragon scampers up his leg.
"Wow, this has been a long dream... We should start school later!" I say. Raven rumbles, and the dream fades.

----------


## Majinaki

T-T the only thing that seemed to line up was the grassy feild and rain..

----------


## Robo

Dagnabit, I forgot an epic dream, did those mantra balls work at all?
It also seems that my love of technology translates into dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Andre 3000. shaggy white dog. girl.

Nichiren. mirror eyes. fighting my own demons. the aura shield.

----------


## Man of Shred

In one of my dreams from the other night i was telling you "I just dreamed my future self talked to me. I want to go to visit my past dream self to complete the circle."

----------


## Nighthog

I find that wizard school dream interesting. I had a little part of wizardry and magic's in my own dreams yesterday.

Though my memory wasn't great I had been inside some building whit a few people... Can't say I recognized who they were but we were to then walk out and then fight this something on a path. The people around me seemed to be well versed in their spells and use of them. I just had to try things at random. In the end I think I didn't really do much but the people around me beat the %¤" out of the things quite quickly.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Judge Dream

Thursday, February 4, 2010

I am on the Moon in the Biodome. I feel strange. I go to the Hot Springs to relax. I see Raven there. She is sitting there with Basara, but she doesn't seem to notice him.  I step in. Black stuff floats out of me and disappears. Angel slides in next to me. Black stuff floats out of her and disappears. "Eyew!" she says.
"It's okay, it's cleansing impurities out of us."
Angel scooches next to Raven, and they start having girl talk. I stand up. "Where are you going?"
"I have to see the judge."
"Who?"
"I am going to see the judge before he sees me."
"Do you want me to come?"
"I feel I have to do this alone for some reason, though archangels are coming with me, Michael and Metatron."
I vanish. I am in a wheatfield with Michael. Metatron is standing near a lone tree looking at a sunny blue sky. We walk to him. The three of us have an understanding without anything being spoken.
Metatron touches my heart chakra. Michael puts something in my hand. It's brass knuckles which becomes a sword, and a silver sword comes out of my mouth.
They grab my hands, and we fly through a wormhole. The judge is writing something on a desk. He looks up, and sneers demonically at me. I fly with the archangels into the judge's Inner World. He is chained in an x-shape, being tormented by demons. 
"Did I do it right? What's the point? Am I good, or am I bad?"
I smash his chains with a hammer. "Justice is Morality, not Man's Law," I say with the angels. The judge collapses. He is still in shackles. Metatron and I take the judge to a cave. Michael battles the demons. 
I break the shackles off of the judge. "Judge righteous judgement, judge," I say. 
"But, what am I supposed to do? I can't do that and keep my job."
"Well, the karmic debt you accrue is up to you, judge."
The judge massages his wrists. "What is this place?"
"It's your Inner World, your subconcious. This is where you live when you dream. Michael, the warrior archangel is battling demons which have invaded your soul.  It is up to you whether you want this place cleansed. You must fight the darkness within yourself."
"I do not have a dark soul!"
"Look at this landscape." The judge and I stand at the edge of the cave. His eyes widen, as he looks at a place like Hell. 
He gets down on his knees. "What must I do?"
"I am not Jesus. Stand up. I am a man, just like you. We are the same, you and I. See that. All of us, everyone in the human race. We are all equal. Remember that."
"I just want to do my job right."
"Then, cherish righteousness. Start by showing a little mercy."
Michael flies to the edge of the cave, carrying two demons by their hair. 
"What should I do with these?"
I cut their heads off, and their bodies fall to the ground. 
"OH MY GOD!" screams the judge.
"It's your inner world, not mine."
"It's mine?  I own this place?  I want to change it."
"Then start by claiming it." I hand the judge a wooden sign. "Pound this into the ground. Paint your name on it." He does as I say. "Now, take this spraycan, and spraypaint your name everywhere." He flies around like a small bat, and paints his name in yellow spraypaint. Grass grows out from the bottom of the signpost. A storm forms, and rain falls. The trees begin to grow. 
"I think I may like this place," the judge smiles. Michael hands him a sword.
The angels grab my wrists, and we return to the wheat field. I bow to Metatron. He touches my heart chakra, then he touches his forehead to mine. I feel peaceful. Michael and I go to the mountain in the Biodome.
"What do you think will happen?"
"We did all we could, Nomad. Humans have free will. I hope he will show mercy. Let's pray."
Michael and I pray to Jesus that the judge will have mercy on me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Night of many lucids

NOTES

Garage dream. Hands morph. I can't summon a weapon. I use a cardboard shield, and a wooden sword. I TK the door.

wake up. back to sleep.

Skunk dream. Two-headed man-faced skunk. I roar like a crazed beast. I behave as if I am in Deep Dream State.

I had a bunch more, but I can't remember them.  ::?:

----------


## beachgirl

love your judge dream.

thank you for sharing such amazing dreams.

----------


## Majinaki

She used the thank button! she truly means! <3!.
Hiya!. Nomad I am continuously overjoyed at the level of care you put into your dreams. I myself am always loosing motivation and commitment, and when i read your journal it's always there to give me hope that i'll be great some day too!.

UNOFFICIAL QUOTE TAKEN FROM PM(Sorry)
WakingNomad:"Man, you must right all your frags down. You're a natural dreamwalker"

Dreamwalker.... Maybe!(wholeheartedly wanted) Ld'er...not so much... please help roffel.

----------


## Portalboat

@Wizard School Dream
Wow. I would act the EXACT same way..... The EXACT same way. 

It's final, then. That was me. If only I could remember it....  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

I go back to the Lonewolf gas station dream with Raven Knight. She teleports around filling in the gaps in time, kicking ass and taking names, as usual. LOL

MoSh practices healing on Asuka in the Biodome. She is fine, but it makes her feel happy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> love your judge dream.
> 
> thank you for sharing such amazing dreams.



Thanks, beachgirl!  It's good to hear from you! So, I went to court yesterday, and the prosecuting attorney got all flustered. The judge looked at me, and practically rolled his eyes. I had to stifle a laugh! CYCLE THE POWER.

----------


## Portalboat

Nice job! 

I'm not sure if you posted this (or if you want to) but why did you need to go to court?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nice job! 
> 
> I'm not sure if you posted this (or if you want to) but why did you need to go to court?



I got caught drawing a cartoon character on a free pamphlet stand. Some security guards ran out and tackled my cousin and I. They choked us out, and destroyed the evidence of the assault.

 :Big laugh:

----------


## Portalboat

I will never understand the American government sometimes..... 

(Not to say that I live in a different country)

I hope I'm not prying, but why were you drawing that? Did you not like what they were giving out?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I will never understand the American government sometimes..... 
> 
> (Not to say that I live in a different country)
> 
> I hope I'm not prying, but why were you drawing that? Did you not like what they were giving out?



Because I thought it was funny. 

Anyway, back to my DJ

NOTES:

In the Biodome on the Moon. Raven invites me to the Temple of Nevergawn. It's creepy-cool.  We are dreaming a video game from the future. 

Q leads us from room to room. In each room we progress in power. First room: Elemental Magic: Fire. I can't use anything else. I feel like a n00b. LOL.

Then, we progress beyond our current powers. It blows my mind.

Then, Q shows us a menagerie of many enemies.

Then, Q shows us many worlds.

THen, Q shows us many times.

We meet up with WarriorTiger, Silverwolf, and MoSh. We battle in the colloseum, except Silverwolf doesn't want to. There is a red werewolf. I don't know who he is.  Someone I know.

We go back to the Moon. Magic School. Raven teaches everyone Whiplash.  We go to a Battle Pyramid to practice. Magic is flying everywhere.

We visit Guargawn in the Temple. He says everything is going good. He has created DC worshippers, that are shapeshifting summoners. He says he modeled them after me. We laugh.

I battle him one-on-one in the Battle Pyramid. He wins. I ask him how. He says he has sentience, DUH, plus he only lives on the dream and astral planes. He says he used to be a Tibetan monk, and now lives eternally in the Bardo.

I tell Raven I want to go back to the Fly Planet. She says she is about to wake up, but I can go myself. She gives me a strange pendant with two fly eyes on it, and says it will give me protection.

I go to the Fly Planet. Everything is red like Mars. I ask the Fly People if they would like to visit Mars. Some say yes. We go back to Mars, and they say that they are going to live there in dreams, like how we live on the Moon.

I realize the Moon is my home when I go to sleep. I stare at the Moon from Mars with the Fly people. I feel overwhelmed with a dream emotion. Selene appears, and embraces me. She tells me she is always with me, no matter what.

I go back to the Moon. I am by the pool in the Biodome where Angel and I always talk.  Selene, Angel, and I have a long conversation. There is an invisible presence. He is a water elemental enwreathed in flame. He says he is my twinner on the dream plane, akin to Selene. I ask him his name. He says The Unknowable One. I ask him his real name. He says he is a Water Planet. I ask him his name again. He says sounds I cannot pronounce. He says he is from the same dimension, but another time. Angel and Selene merge, and I merge with Water Planet. We speak to each other again. Our four voices create a fifth voice.

We see the fifth voice, it's a ball of swirling gold and black energy. It says it's day and night magic incarnate. We go to sleep.

We are in the Hot Springs. I feel Water Planet inside of me. I feel powerful and calm. He says he loves Selene and Angel. I feel like my mind is imploding and exploding at the same time.

He says I can call him Steam.  I ask permission to become him. He says I already am. I morph into his shape. I feel the Springs flowing through me. I surge into the air. I am a watery phoenix enwreathed in flame. Angel is a fiery phoenix enwreathed in moonlight. 

We fly through space, and cry like eagles. We go to a place with a large mountain. There are many mythical creatures and gods flying about. We preen ourselves.

The dream fades.

----------


## Portalboat

Was this last night? Because I thought that I was pretty occupied.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Yesterday:

I am on the Moon. I feel confused. I try to contact Raven. For some reason. I divide myself, and each clone creates multiple portals, and I summon as many versions of myself from other dimensions as possible. I have 360 vision. I feel completely insane. I scream. Q and Sorna appear, and Q puts all the people back, and smooshes me into myself. Sorna closes the portals. Q asks me why I did that. I say I don't know. He pulls a weird bug off of me. Washu appears, and the scientist chick. Q gives them the bug for study.

I go to the hot springs, and fall half-asleep.  Raven appears, and slides down into the water. She asks me what happened. I tell her. She looks at me strangely. She asks if the bug made me do it.

I tell her I think it preyed upon my cat-like curiosity. She tells me I am a cat. I tell her I thought I was a vampire. She laughs and says: Look.

I see I am in Juargawn form. I touch my face and laugh. I make my fur dark purple with black jaguars spots.

Red appears and asks if I would like to do vampire training with her. Spike is behind her. I say yes. Raven says she wants to come. Spike takes us to his castle. He tells us he is now the Vampire King.  He thanks us for defeating the old king.  

He introduces us to some trainers. We are on a training ground. MoSh appears, and many other dreamers. We do vampire training. The first skill is called Fogging. We become green fog, and teleport. All attacks go through us when we become fog. 

Spike says to just practice that skill for now.

I wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

eating chicken. Gross.

888

In a fishing boat.  I feel sorry for the fish. Oh, it's a dream! I fly up. I make a statue come to life like Pygmalion. 

In a cave with my statue-woman. Angel: why the hell did you do that?
"I used to do this all the time. I'll throw her away. Now I have you. It's just a DC."

----------


## Baron Samedi

Monday, February 8, 2010

non-lucid

I am eating a big bowl of chicken. There is a lot of fat and skin floating in it. It's disgusting. "Why am I eating this? I'm a vegetarian!" My friend, Dan, made it for me, so I feel bad and eat it anyway.

888

I am sitting in a tiny boat next to another tiny boat in a moat. Fishermen have a bunch of strange looking fish on their boat, with the hooks still in their lips.  I feel sorry for the fish.  They are still alive. I try to look away, but the fish are so detailed, it's fascinating. 
"This is a dream, so I should just ignore them, and they'll go away." I keep looking at the fish. They look translucent. "Where can I go? I'm stuck in this tiny boat. Just ignore the fish. This is just a dream. Oh right, a dream! I'M LUCID!"
I fly straight up into the air with my fist forward like Superman, up the side of the castle. I land on a balcony. I find a small statue of a woman. It looks simplistic. I make it grow, and I shape it how I want it, like Pygmalion. (This is a lucid task I proposed for February, but it didn't get picked. I guess I accidentally suggested it to my subconcious.) 
It looks kind of amateur and lame.
I was suddenly in a cave with the statue. Angel appears. "What the hell are you doing with that thing?"
"Oh, used to do this all the time in dreams. It's just for fun. I don't need to anymore, now that I have you."
"Hmph. That's kind of weird. And gross."
"Well, it was my subconcious's idea, not mine!"
"Hmph!" Angel disappears.
"Oops! Oh well. I'll see her in the morning!" I laugh.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> In one of my dreams from the other night i was telling you "I just dreamed my future self talked to me. I want to go to visit my past dream self to complete the circle."



Awesome. I want to go back in time and teach my younger self about handling money.





> T-T the only thing that seemed to line up was the grassy feild and rain..



That's awesome!





> Dagnabit, I forgot an epic dream, did those mantra balls work at all?
> It also seems that my love of technology translates into dreams.



We didn't use mantra balls.





> I find that wizard school dream interesting. I had a little part of wizardry and magic's in my own dreams yesterday.
> 
> Though my memory wasn't great I had been inside some building whit a few people... Can't say I recognized who they were but we were to then walk out and then fight this something on a path. The people around me seemed to be well versed in their spells and use of them. I just had to try things at random. In the end I think I didn't really do much but the people around me beat the %¤" out of the things quite quickly.




Interesting.





> She used the thank button! she truly means! <3!.
> Hiya!. Nomad I am continuously overjoyed at the level of care you put into your dreams. I myself am always loosing motivation and commitment, and when i read your journal it's always there to give me hope that i'll be great some day too!.
> 
> UNOFFICIAL QUOTE TAKEN FROM PM(Sorry)
> WakingNomad:"Man, you must right all your frags down. You're a natural dreamwalker"
> 
> Dreamwalker.... Maybe!(wholeheartedly wanted) Ld'er...not so much... please help roffel.



You are great!  You're the first person that showed up on the Moon without trying. Remember?  Plus, you saw me as a Dark Knight, before I ever saw myself as such, even though it was a dream goal of mine.





> @Wizard School Dream
> Wow. I would act the EXACT same way..... The EXACT same way. 
> 
> It's final, then. That was me. If only I could remember it....



I don't always remember shared dreams.





> Was this last night? Because I thought that I was pretty occupied.



Yes.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I really want to update this... I am so exhausted right now... So many shared dreams between different dreamers... so lovely. Sleep.

----------


## Robo

you didn't use mantra balls? maybe that was just Raven then, because I distinctly remember reading about, at least in her dream journal, mantra balls that would say "do a reality check" and "remember the dream"   ::?:

----------


## Man of Shred

> NOTES
> She is fine, but it makes her feel happy.



 WHAT? did you mean. She is fine. AND it makes her feel happy. or. She is fine. BUT it makes her feel unhappy?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> WHAT? did you mean. She is fine. AND it makes her feel happy. or. She is fine. BUT it makes her feel unhappy?



She was saying, "I'm fine, I'm fine!" at first. You said, "Just relax."  She sat down and closed her eyes. Then you walked in a circle and played classical music on an acoustic, and there was a whirlwind. Dark energy flowed out of her, then she stood up and gave you a hug and a kiss.

Quickly scribbled notes between doing this and that. I'll pay more attention to my syntax.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> you didn't use mantra balls? maybe that was just Raven then, because I distinctly remember reading about, at least in her dream journal, mantra balls that would say "do a reality check" and "remember the dream"



Yeah, but not in that dream.  I just didn't think about it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Tuesday, February 9, 2010

*Blessings of Ganesh*

*Daygawn misses you*
I float up out of my coffin.  I am my physical self and a vampire at the same time. I see Ganesh at the foot of my bed. Standing next to him is Daygawn. Ganesh and Daygawn both have glowing red eyes. Ganesh nods at me.  Daygawn speaks to me telepathically, "Tell Raven to stop blocking me from her dreams."
"I don't think she is doing that."
"Yes she is. She's afraid of me."
"Okay, if you say so."
"Hmph! I have been trying to tell you this for awhile, but you keep forgetting!" Daygawn disappears.

*Busting Through Barriers*
"Ready to bust through some barriers?" Ganesh says.
"Hell, yeah. Where are we going?"
"To your Inner World. Get on my back." Ganesh transforms into an elephant. I get on his back. We shrink down, and go into my sleeping body's third eye. We are flying through Neverwonderland.  It's a sunny day.  We are flying over the ocean, to a small island with a huge chocolate volcano in the middle, and a pirate ship sitting in a bay. "Hold on!"  I grab on something like a bridle, and we fly straight into the side of the volcano. BOOM!
We are inside the volcano. It's hollow.  Everything is glowing orange. There is lava underneath us. I feel it's somehow safe.  There is a large dark castle sitting on an island of pure rock in the center of the hollow volcano.
"There it is," says Ganesh. 
"Is that the same one? Is that my Vampire Dark Castle in the Land of Nod?"
"Yes and no. The one on the Moon is a copy of this, in a way, but whereas that castle is the castle of your Vampire Self, this castle is the castle of your Noble Self, your Whole Self, your Man Self. See, when you were traumatized as a child you buried your castle under the mountain here, not ever wanting to grow up. You developed a Peter Pan complex. Peter is good, he is your Inner Child, but, he ruled your life, because you feared growing up. You thought growing up would destroy you.  You believed adults were evil and children were good. But, all of us, we have the capacity for good and evil in us from before we were born. Look, your Noble Self steps out on to the balcony."
A knight in gold and dark matte blue armor with wings on his helmet steps out on to the balcony. He looks at the inside of the mountain. "Still here?" he says in frustration, and walks back inside.

*Speak to the Castle!*
"Speak to the castle, tell it to rise."
"What is the name of the castle?"
"Castle Dreamnaught."
"Why would I name it that?"
"You imprisoned your Noble Self within it, not allowing that aspect of you to dream much. Now is the time to rename it."
"Castle... Shakyamuni!"
"A fitting name."
"Castle Shakyamuni, I command you to rise!"
There is a rumbling. The rock island rises up, and gets higher and higher. Ganesh lands on top of the castle. The castle grows, and bursts through the chocolate volcano.  The rock island grows higher and higher, and the chocolate mountain crumbles.  The mountain of earth replaces the chocolate one. Springs of chocolate burst forth from the the mountain and flow down its side, and lava pours out of vents.
The golden knight steps out on to the balcony. "I AM FREE! I AM FREE!" he shouts. He lifts an arm, and an eagle screams and alights on it. The eagle increases in size, and grabs the man around his arms, and flies into the sky. He merges with the eagle, and huge wings eagle wings unfurl from his back. He looks at me with bright blue eyes the color of the sea, and grins at me. He flies into me, and we merge. I feel a surge of energy and power.  I feel pure and good.   I shoot golden energy at the island, and I make buildings appear, of white marble, gold, and silver.  People begin milling about in the buildings. 
"Are those people real?"
"Some are, some are DC's," says Ganesh.
"Why have I not cultivated my Inner World, Ganesh?"
"Because you didn't think it was important. But, now seeing Raven's and MoSh's Inner World, and the mirror of the Gohonzon, you have realized the importance of it."
"It always disturbed me that it was so simple, but I could never really verbalize it."
"It wasn't time, O Noble Knight, but now it is. You are merging, all your parts are coming together, your Inner Child, your Beast Self, your Shadow Self, your Masculinity Incarnate, your Noble Self, all becoming one."
"Are there other Selves to me? Is this it? I want to see more. I want all my Selves to be one and together."

*The Dungeon*
"There are two more. There are Selves, and there are Bodies, but there are two more Selves that you have not seen. This will take courage."
"I have it." Ganesh nods, and puts his hand on my shoulder. We teleport into the dungeon of the castle. "Where the hell are we?"
"You know where we are."
I walk down the corridors. Mice and tarantulas run across the floor. A rat sniffs the air and grimaces at me, his eyes glow red. He becomes large. I realize it's a DC, so I ignore it. 
I hear a whimpering. We come to a cell with a someone that is a boy and man at the same time lying on the dirty floor amongst hay.  He is covered with lacerations. They look partially cauterized, partially infected. Some of the wounds are oozing pus and thick blood.  He looks up at me. "Help me," he whispers. He sounds like he is about to die of thirst. Suddenly, chains on shackles on his wrists and ankles I did not previously see yank him up against the wall. He yelps in pain. A devil-man appears, and whips the wounded man. "That's what you get, you pussy! You weak fool!"
The wounded man-boy whimpers.
"Toughen up! Quit crying, you little baby! You little shit. If you had been a man, this would've never happened! Now, we are going to suffer for eternity!"
I grab the bars to the cell, and rip the doors off its hinges. I absorb the devil-man into me. I give my Wounded Self a hug, and absorb him into me.  I collapse on the floor and writhe in agony. I cry convulsively, screaming, "Why? Why? Why?"
"This is your Wounded Self. This is where you have stored all your wounds of the past, O Knight. Wounds of the past, both in this lifetime, and lives prior. Now, be at peace."
I lay on my back, and I silently ask Michael and Metatron to come and help me. They appear in the cell, and do angelic healing on me. I begin to relax. There is a third entity in the room."
"Who is this?"
"This is your Angel Self. He is not really a Self, but more of a clone of you. This is not a Universal Self, which we all have, but an aspect of you that you have created to self-heal."
"Aha!" I stand up, feeling stronger but, still a little sad.
"The sadness will stay with you forever, unless you conciously decide to heal. You must seek healing and happiness, O Knight.  Let your Wounded Self be a part of you."
I merge with my Angel Self, and recognize it as a form I take when I wield the sacred caduceus.  I feel Metatron place his hands into my back and hold my heart in his hands. Michael forms a golden barrier around us. Gold and white energy flows out of Metatron's hands into my heart, then it fills my body, and flows out of me. Golden orbs sparkle and bounce around inside the shield. The shield forms around my body like a glove. I leave the cell. I hear someone crying, a girl's voice.

I walk down a ways. "Wendy?" I see Wendy in a blue dress sitting on the floor of a cell. Peter Pan is at the bars taunting her. He tosses her some bread crumbs.
"Hey, Wendy, quit crying, you little bitch! Here, eat some bread crumbs like a duck. That's all you deserve. I'll let you out once you quit crying!"
"Hey, Peter, stop that! Why are you being  so mean to her?"
"Ask yourself. I am you!"
I absorb Peter Pan into me. I feel playful, silly, and a little confused. I focus my thoughts. "Wendy is my Feminine Self."
"Yes," says Ganesh. "Open her cell."
"Will you save me, O Sir Knight?" Wendy says. I silently nod, and break her cell door off its hinges violently. She recoils in fear.  Then, she morphs into a little girl baby, and cries. I pick her up in my arms. Then, she morphs into a mother. She looks like Virgin Mary. There is a baby in her arms.  White light flows out of her, and the cell changes.  There are plants and animals all around her, and sunlight shines on her. Little children bounce around her with their arms in the air, wanting to be picked up. She picks them up, and hugs them all.
"Aw, she's beautiful," I say.
"She is you," says Ganesh. "We all are."
"What do you mean?"
"You have wondered why other entities have said, 'I am you,' and you thought they were DC's. No, the fact is, We Are All One. Yes, you are Part of The Earth, Mr. POTE, but you are also Part of The Universe. Everyone and everything is Part of the Universe. The more you come together, the more inner peace you have. The more the Parts of the Earth come together, the more Peace on Earth, and the more the Parts of the Universe come together, the more Peace in the Universe."
"Even demons?"
"Yes."
"Like the Dark Crystal."
"An excellent historical flick," Ganesh grins.
I embrace adult Wendy. "I am sorry I imprisoned you."
"I could've left any time, but I thought you hated me."
"I was embarrassed of you. I am sorry. Now, I see how beautiful you are. I am proud that you are part of me."
Wendy cries on my shoulder, and I hold her tighter. "Oh Peter," she says, "I love you."
I kiss Wendy's cheek, and merge with her. I feel kind and whole. I experience a rush of dream emotion: elation, peace, love, purity. 
"I feel so strong!" 
"You are stronger than you ever have been. You are a Whole Person Now, Mr. Nomad, AKA Timelyst Knight, AKA Juargawn, AKA Soulkyst, AKA Peter Pan, AKA Wendy, AKA Wounded Soldier, AKA N8, AKA Part of the Earth.  It is soon time to merge with Malkus, Professor X, your werecat twinner, Mr. Dimensional, and your twinners from many other dimensions, but that is for another dream. Now, alter this dungeon!" 

*The Knight and the Dragon*
I raise my arms. A tornado forms around me, and energy flows out of me. The dungeon's colors change from dark blue and black to white, brown, and many other colors. I transform it into a Dream Museum. 
"You will gather artifacts as you travel through time, things you had your hands on in times past, and place them here just as Hawkman does."
I look in a golden framed mirror. I see I look like a Thanagrian, like Hawkman. Then, my armor forms over me coming out of my centipede infinity disk on my chest. I realize it's Witchblade.
"The Museum is empty O Noble Knight, but-"
"What is my Noble Self's name?"
"Lovegawn."
"Well, those days are over."
"Yes."
"I name myself,_ Daystar, Sun of Gawn, the Shakyamuni Knight_!"
"You seize the reins of your own life, Daystar! Come with me!" Ganesh leads me to a large cave. There is a golden dragon sleeping on a pile of Nothing.  "Now, O Alchemist, convert Nothing into gold!"
I shoot golden energy out of my hands. The Nothing turns into gold coins. Francois appears and applauds, then disappears. I laugh. The dragon stretches and wakes up. "Ah, now I can sleep so much better, this is comfortable." The dragon goes back to sleep, and wakes up a second later.
"I was sleeping for years with no rest on that pile of Nothing, but I only needed to sleep for a second on that gold, and now I'm so well rested! Thank you, O Sir Knight."
"And who are you?"
"I am your Dragon Self."
"I don't understand, I thought I have met all my Selves."
"Like your Angel Self, I am not a Universal Self, but I am an aspect of you that you have created and stored a certain type of energy in."
"What type of energy?"
The golden dragon grins, stands on his hind legs, and unfurls his wings.
"*PURE POWER!*" he roars. "*POWER PULSING THROUGH ALL PLANES! I AM THE ETERNAL SOUL! I AM THE CHANNEL WHICH CYCLES THE POWER! I AM THE HARBINGER OF LIGHT AND FIRE! I AM POWER INCARNATE!*"
The dragon kneels down, and I get on his back. He flies out of the cave, and Ganesh flies with us, a winged elephant.  I draw my sword. It's shaped like flames. I shout in exultation, and then I merge with my Dragon Self. I feel extremely powerful. My eyes become blue crystals.
"That's it!" says Ganesh. "You're learning! Now breathe elements!" I breathe fire, then water, then lightning, then wind, then stones, then pure red and white energy. "Now, mix the elements!"
Fire and water: steam.  Lightning and water: Pureshock. Wind and Water: Hurricane. Earth and Wind: Tornado. 
"That's enough for now, O Dragon. Practice what you have learned." I bow to Ganesh, and he bows back. "You are going to fall into a deeper sleep now. Rest."
I summon a large fluffy cloud, and fall asleep on it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Healing Angel

Finding Loaf

D&D dream
training or a real world?
Q: training

non-lucid 
Pancakes

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ NOTES

Healing Asuka and MoSh.

Getting on the Moon Bus.  Raven says she doesn't really care for the music or the whole hippy thing. Pick up Loaf. Robo wakes up. Walms says it's silly. He flies to the Moon, and finds his flower he planted long ago. There is a patch of Walms-flowers now. Aquanina appears in the Biodome and smells all the flowers, and hugs them. Angelina says she likes her.

I practice Whiplash in the Battle Pyramid with a whole bunch of people. 

Raven and I make additions to the Magic School, little cottages.

I talk to Raven about all the dreamscapes we have created that we haven't visited for awhile, in the Biodome, and in the Land of Nod. We go the the Telescope, and look out into the universe. Another race waves at us.

I ask Raven if she wants to do soul healing on James. She gets mad at me and says no. I say sorry, and give her a hug.

Angel and I are merpeople.

I help Chloe get ready for a Buddhist meeting.  We are in high school studying together.

Angel is in art school. She doesn't like her own paintings.

----------


## Baron Samedi

on Q10

I work on my robot armies:

A beetle army, a locust army, a raven army.  

I create three robot Landwyrms.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*A Partial Goodbye*

I will have limited internet access from now to anywhere from a few days to months and months, possibly more.

The precious internet time I have I must use for work.  

Now I reveal my Secret Goal of Shared Dreaming:
_
To create a Telepathic Network of Oneiromancers on the Dream Plane invulnerable to electronic failure and meddling of those who seek to control._

This is a Partial Goodbye.  This means that my electronic communications will be limited, and that my DJ will be rarely updated, and usually only with sparse notes.  But, I will see you in dreams, always.  If you see me in dreams, please know it is probably me, and not a DC. 

Raven Knight: I am so happy to find you again, after all these years, my big sister. Thank you so much for all the fun adventures, healing, and always getting my back in battle. Thank you for teaching me so much, and being a great mentor. We know the Dream Plane is Real. 

MoSh: It is great finding you again, after all these years, Son of Gawn, my brother-in-law.  Thank you for teaching me so much about the nature of dreams.  Thank you for having me at your dream wedding as your best man.  We know our dream wives are real people.  

WarriorTiger: Thank you for being so open to shared dreaming, and all the fun adventures we've had in battles. You are a kick ass warrior, and I always have fun in our one-on-one battles.

Silverwolf: Thank you for all the empowerments you have given us in dreams.  You have inspired me to create empowerments for others.  Your WarWolf army has aided me many times in battle.

mowglycdb:  Thank you for all the spiritual insight, my fox-friend. Your pure heart makes you a perfect Guardian.  Bakura has more to teach you, as do other masters of Stealth, such as Raven, Batman, Altair, and The Atom. Follow the white rabbit. 

beachgirl: Thank you for all the beautiful dreams we have shared.  They are always like jewels and starfish.  

Majinaki: You ended up on the Biodome, and saw me as a Dark Knight, before I ever saw myself as such. Remember our dream of playing Hearts, and I told you the whole thing was fixed? Why did I do that? Being silly, I guess! That was such a fun dream. You underestimate your dreaming power.  

Loaf: I am happy that you are growing in your power, and being open-minded to the Dream Plane. Your main element is Pure Energy, from what I can see. You will soon remember me as much as I remember you.  Thanks for the delicious bread.

Redisreddish: We started sharing dreams from the start, my little vampire friend. Wow.  You are natural. Please take care of my Vampire Castle in the Land of Nod.

Portalboat: You have just begun! Your lucidity and recall is increasing greatly.  We have so much to learn and explore.  Do not doubt yourself. If you think you see anyone, just write it in your DJ as such, and figure out if it was a DC or a real person later.

Robo: You show up in the Biodome without intending to sometimes. That's awesome.  Focus on Timelyst Knight, my android from when trying to contact me. I feel that will link us most easily.

I will see you all, and so many more, in dreams.  Remember the two basics: First Recall, then Lucidity. Find you Dream Guide, if you haven't yet. 

I am Nomad, the desert prince, all in white.  
I am Juargawn, the jaguar-god of Nothing. I am the Lion King. 
I am the android from the future, Timelyst Knight, Lord of Night. 
I am the energy vampire, Soulkyst, Vampire Supreme.  
I am the Golden Paladin, Daystar, the Shakyamuni Knight.
I am Peter Pan, I am Wendy, I am the White Rabbit.
I am a centaur, a minotaur and a faun. I am a gargoyle and a dragon.
I am Professor X, calling mutants to me.
I am Ion, the Green Lantern Incarnate.

I married Selene, the Moon Goddess in dreams, and I found her twinner, here on Earth.  She wears a moonstone around her neck, and has the word "GODDESS" tattooed below it on her stomach. 

I say this not to brag, but to remind you of my many forms, for if you see me, I want us to recognize each other.  I also say this to encourage others that they can do the same. We are all special, beautiful, gifted and unique as snowflakes and fingerprints. 

Life is dream. Dream is life. Everything is real, and everything is illusion. Use waking life to improve dreams. Use dream life to improve waking life. Become lucid in your waking life, and seize control. Become the master of your own fate. Choose your own destiny!

CYCLE THE POWER!

Aloha,
Nomad

----------


## Kraftwerk

Goodbye nomad! I look forward to sharing dreams with you. I swear I spotted that bus again last night.

----------


## Hukif

Dang it, I don't like this idea much, your DJ is so much fun reading ;.;

----------


## redisreddish

::cry:: 


 ::hug::

----------


## Portalboat

Wow, I really don't know what to say. I can't really say that you've inspired me, since I've never actually met you (at least, from what I can remember). I can say, however, that your dream journal has inspired me. (AKA - Jumping up and down and saying "This is AWSOME!"  :tongue2: ) I really hope to share a dream with you and Raven someday, and hope that that day will come soon. 

So, bye for now, I guess.

----------


## darknightedlady

take care...

I am grateful for your sensitivity and understanding...and your insight.

See you. Soon.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Dang it, I don't like this idea much, your DJ is so much fun reading ;.;



Agreed! Hopefully it won't be months and months! Peace man, and I expect to see you back in full force (hopefully sooner than later)!

----------


## Robo

Goodbye for now nomad, see you in our dreams.  you have inspired me, as well as many others, I hope to see you soon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ NOTES

The dream wheel. All the dreamers are asleep, like in stasis. Raven and I kick some demon ass.

The Moon Bus. Raven changes the top half to rock music, and drives the top half away.  I play funk and soul on the bottom.

A bunch of people get on. I play, "Remember your dreams."

A bunch of people say, "Oh! I have to remember this."

We go to the Healing Glen and relax.

from yesterday:

Angel and I are merpeople.

I help Chloe clean up before the Buddhist meeting.

Angel thinks her paintings suck.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dream Wheel Dream

(abridged)

Raven and I fly through space to the Dream Wheel. I am in Daystar, Golden Knight form. I focus on Portalboat's energy signature.  The dreamers are in capsules, asleep, as if in stasis. There are five of them. I see three of the capsules have sleeping dream demons in them.  I summon my Witchmoon Sword, and cut at the spokes. It doesn't work very well, so I change it into a hammer, and smash the spokes. 

Raven: What are you doing? You're going to hurt the Wheel!

Me: It'll be fine.  I just have to kick these demons' asses.

Raven: Wait!

Me: What?

Raven: Look!

A dragon grows up out of the hub. It has two heads. 

Dragon: I am good and evil, yin yang-

Me: Blah blah blah. Fuck your yin yang bullshit!

I cut off one of the dragon's heads, and Raven pulls him out with magic. Mosh appears as a Naga, and sprays acid on the other head. It burns it. We use fire and burn the rest of the dragon up.  MoSh disappears.

Raven: You think he really was good?

Me: No, I think he was an asshole.

Raven: I am going to extract these demons out, so as not to hurt the people.

Me: Ok.

Raven uses magic, and pulls the demons out of the capsules.

They wake up.

Demons: How dare you wake us from your holy slumber!

Raven: What the hell are you bastards doing here?

Demons: You, the Knight, and the Naga were supposed to be here. You didn't choose to be here, so we took your place.

Raven: Enough of your bullshit. Stop trying to make us feel guilty and inflate our egos at the same time.

Demons: It's all your fault. Now, we are going the eat these dreamers brains. Oh, their energy, so delicious. I am going to slurp-

I shoot a bolt of fire at the demon that is speaking, it burns him in half.

Burnt demon: Ah! You asshole! That burns!

Raven shoots him with lightning, and laughs. She becomes Queen of Night.

Me: BLAH BLAH BLAH.  Enough talk. More battle, bitches!

The demons multiply themselves. Raven and I yawn derisively. The demons get annoyed.

Me: Oh, I know how to do that. 

Raven multiplies herself. I hear a Disturbed song. The song is coming out of her mouth, drums guitars, vox and all.

I morph into a giant white lion. I roar, and silver centipedes burst forth from my centipede disk on my chest, and cover my body.  The demons can't touch me without getting stung. I attack them savagely. Raven hits them with lightning.

We are laughing maniacally with the thrill of the battle.  

I summon an army of cyber ravens which peck out the eyes of the demons, and claw their brains. I summon an army of cyber flesh eating beetles. They fly through the air, and consume the demons flesh. The demons try to animate their skeletons. I multiply, and wield hammers. I change into Mario and smash them. 

Raven: WTF?

Me: It's me, Mario!

Raven laughs her ass off.

Captain Sleepsalot wakes up. He looks at two demons, and summons two shotguns, and blows them away. Then he says, "Holy shit!" and goes back to sleep.

Portalboat wakes up. "Dude! Why'd you wake me up? What's with all the noise? "I'm thirsty!"

Raven gives him a glass of water, and he goes back to sleep.

Larther wakes up. He has a necklace of skulls around his neck.  "You bastards! Get out of here!" He points at me. "This is _my_ Dream Wheel!"

Me: Uh, just trying to help, bro.

Larther: I already told you, you can't be in it! There are certain rules and restrictions, time and number limits.

Raven: Hey, asshole, Portalboat asked us to help, and we did. We just kicked some demon ass so you guys could dream in peace.

Larther: There are no such things as demons! They are all just manifestations of your minds.

Raven sighs and looks at me. I shrug. Larther points at me. "And, you, Mr. Nomad, with your big ego, you are not allowed to dream with me ever again! I block you from my dreams."

Me: Yeah, I've been working on that. But, remember we are all mirrors of each other. If you think I have an ego problem, it's probably because you do, too.

Raven giggles.

Larther: Oh! How contemptuous. Let me do my experiment in peace, will you?

Nemo stretches and yawns.  Raven floats over to him, and looks at him, then at Juoara. 

Raven: Aw, poor girl. She has dark energy.  We should heal her. 

Larther: You leave her alone! I don't give you permission to dream with her!

Raven: Oh, my god. Will you shut up!

Larther: You two are-

I change into Spider-Man and shot web on his mouth, then I shot a web around him.

Larther: omh youmh azhmm!

Juoara's eyebrows are furrowed. Golden light flows out of Raven. 

Raven: Come help me, Nomad.

Me: Right.

I summon the caduceus, and morph into angel form.  Dark energy flows out of her, and she stretches and goes into a deeper sleep.

Raven: Hey, Mr. Dream Wheel Master, you have dark energy, too.

I remove the web.

Larther: No, I don't.

Raven asks me telepathically if we should heal him anyway. I say yes.

We float to him, and heal him. He seems angry, then he calms down and sighs.  

Raven: Feel better?

Larther: Yeah. Sorry I was so mad at you guys. It's not in my nature.

Raven: You got infected with dark energy. Probably from the demons.

Larther: I still don't believe in demons.

Raven: That's fine.

Larther goes back to sleep.

Raven creates a little world in the hub for the dreamers to dream in.

I create three DC's to fill the vacant spots on the wheel.  I make them all nice people that walk around saying, "You're lucid."

Raven tells me to switch it to, "You're dreaming."

I stuff mantra balls in the pockets of the DC's and say that should be enough.

Raven and I turn into a gold and black dragon, and fly back to the Moon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Goodbye nomad! I look forward to sharing dreams with you. I swear I spotted that bus again last night.



Yeah, Raven saw you, I think. I thought you were Loaf. Got a little confused.





> Dang it, I don't like this idea much, your DJ is so much fun reading ;.;



Thanks. You know, Raven and I dreamt of you again?





> 



 ::hug:: 






> Wow, I really don't know what to say. I can't really say that you've inspired me, since I've never actually met you (at least, from what I can remember). I can say, however, that your dream journal has inspired me. (AKA - Jumping up and down and saying "This is AWSOME!" ) I really hope to share a dream with you and Raven someday, and hope that that day will come soon. 
> 
> So, bye for now, I guess.



You already have!





> take care...
> 
> I am grateful for your sensitivity and understanding...and your insight.
> 
> See you. Soon.



Thanks, I love your poetic DJ!





> Agreed! Hopefully it won't be months and months! Peace man, and I expect to see you back in full force (hopefully sooner than later)!



Yeah! You know, we have had quite a few dreams of Seine?





> Goodbye for now nomad, see you in our dreams.  you have inspired me, as well as many others, I hope to see you soon.



See you in dreams!!!!

----------


## Kraftwerk

Is there something I can do to make sure we don't get mixed up?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Yeah! You know, we have had quite a few dreams of Seine?



Thats awesome! Maybe next time he shows up, I'll be riding him. I have the worst luck getting to the moon. I can do nearly anything I want, but when it comes to getting to the moon, I'm like 20% for some odd reason. Course, I haven't tried much lately. I'll get Seine to take me there again next time I become lucid.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Is there something I can do to make sure we don't get mixed up?



Don't worry about that. I used to get mixed up between Selene and Raven, because they both wear white and hide their faces with magic. Selene is shorter, though.  The more we dream together, the more we can recognize each other.





> Thats awesome! Maybe next time he shows up, I'll be riding him. I have the worst luck getting to the moon. I can do nearly anything I want, but when it comes to getting to the moon, I'm like 20% for some odd reason. Course, I haven't tried much lately. I'll get Seine to take me there again next time I become lucid.



Looking forward to it. And, you can always get on The Moon Bus.

----------


## Man of Shred

Hope you can get on again soon. I remember you last night. cool dream!

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ NOTES

The Moon Bus. About two dozen people get on at The Pyramids. Raven drives the top half off.

Raven: Race you to the Moon!

Me: Let's do it!!!

Kraftwerk asks if he can drive and go pick someone up. 

Me: Go for it.

***

I am in MoSh's house. We are playing a fighting video game.  

Me: Wait- Is this a dream?

MoSh: Oh, yeah! 

We pinch each other's noses and laugh. Three dogs run in and laugh.  Andre 3000 asks if he can have a beer. 

MoSh: Who is that?

Me: Andre 3000.

MoSh: Who?

Me: He's a rapper.

MoSh: I don't like rap.

Me: I know.

MoSh: Have a beer anyway.

Asuka appears, and hands MoSh the baby. Sydney sits next to him and coos at it.  

Raven appears. She does healing magic, and the room gets brighter. We all play a MMO video game together with Allison.

888

Raven and I talk to Q.  We are on the Mountain in the Biodome. He says Q2 is a loser. I say I am going to find him. He says, "Go ahead."

Raven asks him some questions. I walk away.

I make a portal to Q2.  I am in some strange abstract place. I am very confused. Q2 looks like flypaper with plastic legs.  He stares at me stoically. I ask him what his problem is. He just keeps staring at me. 

I have a weird feeling that he is losing his sentience. I am worried about him. I grab him, and try to pull him out. His feet don't move. I stick to him. GAAH. Me: Let me go!

Q2: You are released.

I fly backwards through a portal, land on the Mountain.

Raven: What happened.

Me: Too weird to explain.  

Raven: Q2's a flakey jerk.

888

Frag:

A large vampire floating in space. Is that me? I am surrounded by mirrors, different forms and versions and Selves of me. Timelyst Knight laughs at me.

The end.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Yeah, Raven saw you, I think. I thought you were Loaf. Got a little confused.



The guy I saw looking out the window, the one you pointed at and said was Loaf, was actually Loaf.  Loaf even had a vague memory fragment that involved him sitting on a double decker bus looking out the window, ignoring the people on the bus he referred to as 'randoms,' and he said the bus driver was insane.  :Big laugh:  I don't know if Kraftwerk was there... I interrupted you before you named off everyone.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

Well, I'm gonna keep trying. I'll recall these dream bus adventures at some point  :tongue2:

----------


## Robo

yeah I need to remember these dream bus adventures as well, sound like a lot of fun.

----------


## Portalboat

Was I one of the people at the pyramids? I had a pretty strong intention to go there.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Was I one of the people at the pyramids? I had a pretty strong intention to go there.



I was also on the Moon Bus last night... and yes, I think you were there.  I heard Nomad say something to you.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Portalboat

I'm both frustrated that I can't remember those dreams, and freaking out that I'm (or, at least, you say I'm) having a shared dream with both of you guys.

----------


## Loaf

> I'm both frustrated that I can't remember those dreams



Tell me about it.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Tell me about it.



I actually had a fragment about getting picked up by a trippy bus. Nomad says he's pretty sure he picked me up! Otherthan that though, I haven't remembered anything.

----------


## Portalboat

I don't know, Loaf, I've just had horrible recall the past few days. It coincides with me getting rubber bands for my braces, so I think that's what causing it. I'll go to sleep without them tonight.

----------


## Hukif

> Thanks. You know, Raven and I dreamt of you again?



Oh you did? May I say, it was on the 9th, the dream where I said to DCs they were silly twice... once in a garden to a random woman... yeah, hope I didn't say it to aquanina <.<

Ah well, wonder why I found the bus silly and then flew to the moon, I find flying even worse -.-

----------


## Serenity

> Was I one of the people at the pyramids? I had a pretty strong intention to go there.



I think you were there... I had a very brief dreamlet of talking to you while on the bus. I wish I could have stayed!! Crappy night of sleeping that night  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

DJ NOTES

I open my dream eyes. Two Templars grab me, and take me to their base to interrogate me. Michael, Koomo, and The Atom hide on me, to find the base.

They strap me into a machine, so I can't teleport. They ask a few questions, then my allies appear, and kick their asses, and break the machine. We hi-5 and get the hell out of there.

They try to track me, but the Atom destroys their cord.

***

On the Moon. I summon the Moon Bus. Walms and Aquanina are there. Raven says she doesn't want to get on. Kraftwerk says let's go pick people up. A Moon Bus shows up. I am confused.  Guargawn gets off, and says he decided to drive it.

***

Prince of Darkness

We kick his ass. I throw him into a future portal. I tell Raven we did the wrong thing. We have to treat him like P.

8888

Megan needs our help. The Templars are torturing her with fake copies of me.  We kick their asses. We take Megan to Raven's Inner World.

***

We meet MoSh, Asuka, Angel, and Basara in the Hot Springs. Basara plays music.

The end.

The Moon Bus

Raven doesn't want to go.

----------


## Man of Shred

you know i had wanted to go with Asuka to the hotsprings again. good to know I was there... i never remember it myself tho.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> DJ NOTES
> 
> I open my dream eyes. Two Templars grab me, and take me to their base to interrogate me. Michael, Koomo, and The Atom hide on me, to find the base.
> 
> They strap me into a machine, so I can't teleport. They ask a few questions, then my allies appear, and kick their asses, and break the machine. We hi-5 and get the hell out of there.
> 
> They try to track me, but the Atom destroys their cord.
> 
> ***
> ...



Ohh good. I was there for once! I had strong intentions to be there, but for some reason I didn't remember anything from last night -__-
EDIT: Woops that was yesterday.

----------


## Baron Samedi

non-lucid

weird bathroom. pissing into the floor drain.

Ted Kennedy wannabe.  "Fuck you! Fuck you!"

"You are guilty as I charge!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Float up out of my coffin. I transform from Vampire to Golden Knight form. A swarm of Templars attack. My anti-swarm silver centipedes kick in.  

There is a huge battle outside my house in the astral. Prince of Darkness is there, along with James, and Megan, my ex in her Shadow Self. She's a crazed witch.  

I go into Megan's Inner World, and tell her to stop aiding the Templars.  She's freaking out. Raven, MoSh, Angel, Basara, Michael, Metatron and I do soul healing on her.  I go out.  The battle is over.

 Angel tells the Prince of Darkness, she's sick of him. He says he rules the astral plane. I shoot a astral tentacles into him, and electrocute him. He becomes small and tries to invade my brain. The Atom and I kick his ass.

I knock him out with a tranq, and take his astral body to Raven's Inner World, next to P and A.

I look for Raven.

Multidimensional Dream

Her assassin self is captured. Altair, Ezio, MoSh, Link, Bakura, Basara, Loaf, Angel, MoSh, WarriorTiger, Silverwolf, Mary and Marty, Goliath (the Gargoyle), Vegeta, Angelina, Xena, and I go to rescue her.  We split into Warriors and Assassins. The Warriors create a diversion while the Assassins invade the dungeon.

We rescue Raven, and take her to the Healing Glen. She is deeply wounded. I am crying my eyes out.

The Crystal Golem says she's going to be okay. I ask The Crystal Golem if she's going to die.  He says she needs to cocoon again. I ask him if she's going to become a butterfly. He laughs and says, no, but transformed.

***

The other dream. 

Raven and I are having coffee in Tucson with MoSh, Asuka, and the baby. James appears with his wife and taunts Raven.  He calls me her new boyfriend.  She tries to talk to him calmly. She says she can't contain her dark energy. 

He laughs, and his Witchblade armor forms over him. He shows me his sword: Remember this?  Asuka takes the baby away and disappears.

He lunges at me. I open a hole in my dream body and laugh. He lunges again. I open a portal on my dream body. He gets sucked in, but teleports right back. He says he knows Time Magic, too.  I tell him he can go fuck himself.

Raven tells me not to attack him. He spews a stream of obscenities at her, and then Raven spits in his face. The wife is about to slap Raven, but James stops her, and slaps Raven. I become a crazed Chimera: a six-legged centaur devil cat.  

Gawn and Daygawn merge with me, and I tear into James. 

He cannot believe I shredded through his Witchblade armor. 

He morphs into a superhero. He looks like one of the Fantastic Four. He summons an army of Templars. Raven changes into a great black dragon, and MoSh a great green dragon.  I change into a three headed dragon. 

Loaf appears as a giant bomb. He slams into James, and disappears.  James reforms.  

Raven multiplies into many dragons, and Queens of Night.  She summons fiery lightning.  I summon an army of summoners.  MoSh morphs into a green cobra with arms, and bites the heads off of the Templars.  

I morph into Sabertooth/Wolverine/Green Lantern/Professor X/Spider-Man/Batman.  I shoot a fire circular saw-blade at James and rip him in half.  Selene shoots astral nets around him. I send one to the past, and one half to the future.

We go back to the Biodome, and the Hot Springs. Our bodies are sore from battle. I tell MoSh his dream body muscles are getting bigger. He laughs. We say we are tired of fighting. Raven falls asleep in Basara's arms.

Angel places her hands on Raven's head and does healing on her.

I say no one is evil. MoSh glares at me. I apologize, and tell him I'll explain later, but I have to wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

An army of vampires attacks my Vampire Castle in the Land of Nod. They are led by Spike. He says it's training, we're in the Outer Lands. I don't remember.

I change into a giant castle and attack the enemy army. I summon an army of DC vampires. Spike says that's idiotic, because his vampires have minds. I slap my forehead. Q says Spike wins. Spike laughs at pats me on the back. 

I tell him I didn't know he laughs. He tells me he never laughs, and chuckles. He asks me for a cigarette. I tell him it's bad for his health.  He tells me his physical body doesn't smoke it's okay.

Me: You have a physical body!!!

Spike: Yes. Give me a cig.

I summon a pack of American Spirits. He frowns. I summon a pack of Vampire Kings. He almost smiles. I give them to him.

I ask him if we can see his physical body. He shows me what it looks like but we don't go there. He says he lives in the same dimension as us, a different planet. We have a long conversation about the Universe. 

I tell him he's awesome. He tells me not to kiss his ass. He has enough ass-kissers now that he's king. 

Red, Angel, Loaf, MoSh, Asuka, Walms, Vex and the baby appear all as vampires. We watch the sun rise, and laugh at it because we are Daywalkers.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I look for Raven.
> 
> Multidimensional Dream
> 
> Her assassin self is captured. Altair, Ezio, MoSh, Link, Bakura, Basara, Loaf, Angel, MoSh, WarriorTiger, Silverwolf, Mary and Marty, Goliath (the Gargoyle), Vegeta, Angelina, Xena, and I go to rescue her.  We split into Warriors and Assassins. The Warriors create a diversion while the Assassins invade the dungeon.
> 
> We rescue Raven, and take her to the Healing Glen. She is deeply wounded. I am crying my eyes out.



Hmmm... I can tell you for a fact Loaf wouldn't help me... and I don't think MoSh would either if he had his choice, although he might if he wasn't lucid.  Where did you find Ezio?  Oh, Spike, Sephiroth, and Q are missing from your list.

P.S.  Don't you even have time to drop me a text?  ::sad2::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hmmm... I can tell you for a fact Loaf wouldn't help me... and I don't think MoSh would either if he had his choice, although he might if he wasn't lucid.  Where did you find Ezio?  Oh, Spike, Sephiroth, and Q are missing from your list.
> 
> P.S.  Don't you even have time to drop me a text?



Sorry, I accidentally left my phone on silent.  

I don't recognize Sephiroth. I can't remember everyone, but there were more.

----------


## Loaf

> Loaf wouldn't help me...



 :Oh noes: 

I'm tearing my hair out here.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Multidimensional Dream
> 
> Her assassin self is captured. Altair, Ezio, *MoSh*, Link, Bakura, Basara, Loaf, Angel, *MoSh*, WarriorTiger, Silverwolf, Mary and Marty, Goliath (the Gargoyle), Vegeta, Angelina, Xena, and I go to rescue her.  We split into Warriors and Assassins. The Warriors create a diversion while the Assassins invade the dungeon.



 Wait there was two of me? cool  :tongue2: 





> Red, Angel, Loaf, MoSh, Asuka, Walms, Vex and the baby appear all as vampires. We watch the sun rise, and laugh at it because we are Daywalkers.



 I don't wanna be no vampire.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Nap Dream

I go through a mirror into the astral. I am at Raven's house. She's at the computer.

There is an astral demon behind her. He says he is James. I recognize him as a Mimic. I become Spawn and shoot chainhooks into him, and kick his ass. 

The Atom, Selene, and Sorna, help me toss parts of him into different portals.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wait there was two of me? cool 
> 
> 
> 
>  I don't wanna be no vampire.



One in each dream.

Well, you were.  Tell your dream body that.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I'm tearing my hair out here.



Sorry...  :Puppy dog eyes:  I think I need to talk to the doc about switching up my meds... what I got now just ain't cutting it.  This is really kind of a wake-up call... get this thing under control before more people get pushed so far that they don't come back.  For every person there is a point, that once that person is pushed past that point they won't come back.  It's just too bad it had to go as far as it did before it got through.  ::sad2::

----------


## Baron Samedi

Koomo drives the Moon Bus. He says some people got scared of him, and some people got on.

Loaf says, "Pff."

I ask Koomo why he didn't disguise his form. He says he is King of the Bat-People, and he doesn't have to disguise shit.

----------


## Hukif

@[email protected] why did he go to the bus the day I didn't even see a bus!!!!!!! Both other times I got on a flying one, there was a human in it instead -.-

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

non-lucid

with J. she has a girlfriend now. I see N.  She has hair again. I ride a weird limo indoors.  I consider stealing some college computers.

Deep Dream State

The Templars kidnap Asuka. I turn into a cyborg vampire were-saber-toothed tiger, and rip their hearts out, and eat them. I send them to Hell.

We rescue her.

I ask Angel if she wants to remember this dream. She says she doesn't care. I get frustrated. She tells me her waking mind isn't ready, and gives me a kiss. I feel better.

Raven and I play music together just for fun. I show Raven my workshop on Q10.

the night before

healing MoSh's mother. We form a chain of angels between her two minds.

----------


## Raven Knight

> The Templars kidnap Asuka. I turn into a cyborg vampire were-saber-toothed tiger, and rip their hearts out, and eat them.



You turned into a _what_?  ::eh::  You have some of the craziest and most interesting forms!

You ate their hearts... um... yuck?  ::barf:: 

And I didn't realize Templars had hearts!  :laugh:

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah raven. I can't wait for a dream where he turns into a stapler and staples the lying templars mouths shut!

----------


## Serenity

> yeah raven. I can't wait for a dream where he turns into a stapler and staples the lying templars mouths shut!



Please, please be a red swingline stapler!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> @[email protected] why did he go to the bus the day I didn't even see a bus!!!!!!! Both other times I got on a flying one, there was a human in it instead -.-



The human was probably me! I will review your DJ.





> You turned into a _what_?  You have some of the craziest and most interesting forms!
> 
> You ate their hearts... um... yuck? 
> 
> And I didn't realize Templars had hearts!



Thank you. I've been doing combination forms recently, because I think it's badass. I like being chimeras.

Yeah, I ate their hearts like a savage beast.





> yeah raven. I can't wait for a dream where he turns into a stapler and staples the lying templars mouths shut!







> Please, please be a red swingline stapler!



That's a great idea, guys. I'll make a red Swingline staple gun on Q10.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> NOTES
> 
> non-lucid
> 
> with J. she has a girlfriend now. I see N.  She has hair again. I ride a weird limo indoors.  I consider stealing some college computers.
> 
> Deep Dream State
> 
> The Templars kidnap Asuka. I turn into a *cyborg vampire were-saber-toothed tiger*, and rip their hearts out, and eat them. I send them to Hell.
> ...



O.o Thats very specific.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

yesterday:

I am a giant vampire in the desert. Bats are swirling around me in a tornado.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow I remember a tornado of smoke...

----------


## Baron Samedi

I can't remember when I had which dreams. Oh well.

non-lucid

Going to a pirate party with my cousin and her boyfriend. My uncle is driving. My aunt is the passenger. We get to a gym. There are people in insect costumes, mostly bees and butterflies. They are getting ready to dance.

Slug from Atmosphere calls me on the phone. I feel flattered. I invite him to the pirate party. He starts talking like a woman, then a transvestite. I think it's funny at first, then annoying, then boring. Then I think he's a DC.

yesterday

Lucid

I went to sleep listening to binaural beats. Highly recommended!!!

I walked through a tunnel into Diamond Head AKA Le'ahi Crater. It was a bay inside. I became lucid. I ran around telling everyone they were dreaming, looking for a real person, not a DC. I found an old man who is a real person. He was smiling in the sun. I told him we were dreaming.

"No shit? Really?"

"Yes, let me show you!"

I grabbed his arm. We took off flying into the sky. He laughed like a little boy. He said, "Wow, this is so amazing!" He woke up.

I saw Raven on the mountain, quietly looking at the bay. She didn't notice me for some reason. 

I woke up.

****

Kicking some Templar ASS

Deep Dream State

Raven, MoSh, WarriorTiger, Pablo, and some others and I are in a secret War Room in an underground secret base. NOT THE TOWER YOU REMOTE VIEW BASTARDS. FUCK YOU. 

I feel a surge of rage like I have never felt before in my life. We are planning revenge on the Templars for kidnapping.  Raven tells me to calm down. I tell her these bastards abducted me when I was a child, so I am going to rape their minds.  She tells me I have dark energy. I say now it is time for all-out war. I am a savage beast, leash me if you want, but I can't contain myself.

I fly through the soil to the crust of the planet. Gawn, Daygawn, Koomo, Michael, The Tick, some insane clown, and others are there. Optimus Primal,  the baboon boy from The Other Lands, and a chimpanzee that I met at the zoo (in waking life), Jo, Wolverine, Professor X, Nightcrawler, Guy Gardner (The Green Lantern), Hawkman, and Saberwolf (Haven't seen him for awhile.) I see a man wear a bear skin, wielding the femur of a mastodon as a club. He tells me he is my ancestor from the Black Forest, a berserker, and he sacked Rome.

I say to Gawn:

Leash me, leash me,
I am going insane
I feel a rage like never before,
like a tidal wave crashing against an ancient shore,
I will destroy my enemies minds
until they can't think anymore

I call upon my allies,
make me lucid, make me luminescent,
We are ALL EYES
I ascend and descend, destroying time
for I am LEGION, 
and WE ARE MANY!

I see Warrior Tiger, MoSh, and Raven's ships. I merge with all my allies, but Gawn. I feel a surge of power like never before. I am a giant crazed cyborg were-beast superhero with an adamantium skeleton. I am covered with horns, and spikes. I have fangs and claws. I have the mind of Proffessor X, the power of the Green Lanterns, the rage of Wolverine, and the Fierce Love of the Archangels burning in my heart. Mary and Marty appear and throw a shitload of guns on me which stick to me magnetically. I transform over and over into many shapes.

I wield Michael's Flaming Sword. I transform into a cyborg werewolf and howl.

A chain shoots out of Gawn's hand, and a collar forms around my neck. I growl, and the fabric of timespace ripples. Gawn opens a portal. We go through.

There is already a huge battle going on between the Templars and Demons, and Dream Warriors and angels on a hilly forest. There is a castle in distance. "To the castle!" Gawn says grimly. I charge through the ranks of the Templars, grabbing them in my mouth, and tossing them to the side, like a terrier does with rats. Gawn starts singing, "To the castle we will go, to the castle we will go..." and laughs. 

The others battle the Templars. We get close to the castle, and Gawn takes the collar off. He pets my head, "Sic 'em, BOY!!!"

I roar like thunder, and charge at the castle. The castle comes to life, and transforms into an obsidian giant, wielding a great black sword. I transform into a great black obsidian minotaur, wielding a whip and a shield. I whip his sword, and yank it out of his hand, then, change my whip to a mace, and bash the castle.

Someone cheers, BASH BASH BASH!

I change my weapons to obsidian knuckles, and I bash the castle, then two one-handed war-hammers. BASH BASH BASH. Then, I change my fists into hammers. The castle resists greatly. I invade it's mind. I tell it that this is real life. Then, I start speaking as if I am it, to confuse it. Then, I have a dialog to confuse it further. Then, I start saw, "OW! It hurts!" in its own voice. Then, I laugh maniacally and leap upon it. I grab it with my claws and bite its face. I shoot my claws deep into it. 

I multiply myself into a swarm of crazed cyborg werebeasts. I run into the wounds, and slice the castle from the inside out with swords. I go into the heart of the castle. In the heart I see a child. The Templars are stealing his dreaming energy to use for their fortress. I summon Raven. She grabs the boy, and teleports him away. I pull all my me's into the heart. I become giant. The castle's stone flesh clings to me. 

A multitude of Templars run to me for shelter. I tell them to keep coming. As soon as I am full, I get on a giant Juarcycle, and open a portal. They ask me where I am taking them. I tell them, 'TO HELL!" and laugh manically. Some escape off me, but get attacked by the Wormhole Wyrms.

I land in the Hell where I first met Daygawn. 

"THis is the last stop. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"

I become small, and all the Templars fall off of me. They fall into various pits. 

They transform into demons.

Raven, Queen of Night is sitting on the throne. Now, there are three other thrones facing in four directions. 

She looks at me and grins. Telepathically: Ah, hello brother. This throne is for you, this throne is for my love, Daygawn, and this one is for Angelwitch, Queen of Twilight. Here, WE ARE GODS!

Raven stands up.

"Now listen, you sick fucks! Do you want to be slaves of Nevergawn, or servants of us? You can work for us, and regain your freedom, or you can go back and be slaves of the archdemon, and do his bidding for eternity."

"Can we negotiate a contract? We sort of have a union..."

"NO! SLAVERY OR INDENTURED SERVANTHOOD! TWO CHOICES! Don't you realize you are in Hell you idiots? HERE WE ARE THE GODS OF THE UNDERWORLD, AND YOU WILL OBEY US NOW!"

"Servants sounds good."

"Good. Now, your first task will be to plant pretty flowers in the overworld of this plant. Lots and lots of cute pretty flowers. And you have to be nice to to all the people and animals."

"Aw, do we have to?"

"YES! OR NOMAD WILL TORMENT YOU FOR A THOUSAND YEARS!" I shoot lighting at the whiner like a Sith, and Force choke him, then let him go and laugh.

"We will do as you say."

"Hmm... Sunflowers. and Pansies... lots and lots of pansies."

I shoot a bunch of robot scarab beetles on their third eyes to watch them so they don't get out of line.

"NOW GET TO IT!"

The demon/Templars fly to the surface of the planet with flowers in their hands. I fall over laughing. All my allies merge out of me. We laugh together, and they bow and leave.

Daygawn changes into a tall human. He has long blond hair with black streaks, and one green eye, and one black eyes. He looks like a barbarian vampire. Raven makes out with him. I turn away and blush.

"You don't have to be embarrassed."

Daygawn points his sword at the sky flies up, holding Raven around the waist. I sit on the throne.

"I am a god of the underworld in this dimension. HOW FUCKING WIERD IS THIS? WHAT THE FUCK?"

Angel appears in Angelwitch form. There is an imp gnawing at one of her wings. She bats him off like swatting a mosquito. She looks a little bedraggled. I offer her a glass of water. She drinks deep.

"Okay, where the hell are we?"

"Yes."

"Uh... what the fuck, Nate?"

"We are in Hell. A Hell, not sure which dimension, but we are in some Hell."

"Okay... what's up with the thrones?"

"This one is yours. He we are gods, gods of the Underworld."

"What the fuck?"

"Sit down."

She sits in a throne. The throne rumbles, and lifts off. It has rockets on it. She flies it around. 

"This is pretty badass."

"Hell, yeah!"

"I AM ANGELWITCH, QUEEN OF TWILIGHT, GODDESS OF DUSK AND DAWN, AND GODDESS OF THIS PRESENT HELL!"

Angel returns and lands her throne. Daygawn and Raven reappear. 

"Here, were are GODS!"

We hi-5 each other.

"Hey, Nate? Is this bad?"

"Hell is the Land of Tranquil Light, my eternal wife."

"Holy shit, you're right!"

"Hell yeah I am!"

----------


## Robo

So did you do that to the Templars of this dimention or a differant one? At this point i'm not sure if destroying the mind of our universes Templar mastermind is such a bad idea, I feel a bit guilty thinking that way though...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So did you do that to the Templars of this dimention or a differant one? At this point i'm not sure if destroying the mind of our universes Templar mastermind is such a bad idea, I feel a bit guilty thinking that way though...



I don't know. I didn't destroy their minds, though I wanted to. After I took them to Hell, I didn't care about doing that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Don't remember the dates of these:

Healing Megan

Raven go to heal Megan to help her sleep better.  There is an astral demon tormenting her.  It says it's ancient. I say I don't give a fuck, and we kick its ass.  Hey brows unfurrow.  She sleeps a little better. Her angel says she will need more healing. I feel our ancestors watching.

Healing TG

MoSH, WT, Raven, Red and I go to heal TG. He feels better. He says his name is secret, and he's only going to tell it to Red when she's ready.  He says he was her little brother last lifetime.

----------


## redisreddish

> He says he was her little brother last lifetime.



Wasn't expecting that! And thank you for helping to heal him.  ::D:

----------


## Portalboat

-oiadsfn-aoisdnf-oiaenf-oidnf-oiansd-ofijaspfjLKJSDFJds8q0idbm03=q ivm=ofdzmg=0aijmdf=f


I want to have shared dreams.....

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wasn't expecting that! And thank you for helping to heal him.



Neither was I. You are welcome. You were singing. Do you remember?





> -oiadsfn-aoisdnf-oiaenf-oidnf-oiansd-ofijaspfjLKJSDFJds8q0idbm03=q ivm=ofdzmg=0aijmdf=f
> 
> 
> I want to have shared dreams.....



You mean you want to remember shared dreams.

----------


## Portalboat

Well, whatever  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I stand up and stretch. Angel is lying in bed beside me. I am a golden Paladin.  I crack my neck. There is a large archdemon standing at the foot of the bed. 

"Who the fuck are you?"

"Dammit, I'm Daygawn!"

"What the hell?"

"Hell, exactly. I am a shapeshifter, like you, king-brother."

"Hell is the Land of Tranquil Light."

"Yes, hell-brother. The four of us are Hades."

"You are serious?"

"Don't you remember? Dammit! Why don't people from your dimension remember anything?"

"We bifurcated our dream and waking lives many years ago, fearing nightmares, but even more so, fearing truth."

"Don't you realize that dreams are as real as waking? DON'T YOU GET IT?"

"Yes, you asshole!"

"Hey fuck you. Look into my mirror."

Daygawn has a strange staff which grows a mirror on it. My face morphs to a bat-person, then a demon with dark red skin.  I grin at my reflection.

Then, Daygawn shows me a scene of he and I as demons fighting legions of angels in a burnt out landscape.  

"WHat the hell?"

"Hell indeed. Look further."

Suddenly, I am in the dream, reliving it.  I have a one-handed axe, and a mace, wearing an iron helmet, breastplate, boots, and animal skin around my waist. I am a bulky creature with two bull horns.  The angels have swords and shields mostly. 

I feel a rush of power, rage, and glee, as I tear through the angels.  I hear Gawn's voice in my head. "Charge through to the heart of the archdemon!"

I obey, and form a V of demons. All the angels have silver cords stuck in their backs. They are puppets.  We slice some of the cords along the way to the Puppetmaster. It is Nevergawn. He is laughing telepathically. I throw my axe into his chest.

The other demons and I fan out, slicing the silver cords, then all charge Nevergawn. We maul him, slicing and bashing him. He becomes tiny, the size of a fly, creates a tiny portal and gets away. We slice all the cords going into the portal. The angels collapse, and some hit their heads. A strange red light in their eyes disappears.

I see Metatron gathering the angels in a net, and taking them away. He nods to me.  The battle is over.

The vision fades.  

I am now with Daygawn on the Mountain by the Sacred Pool (where Angel and I always talk.)

He leads me to the pool. We look into it. Our faces morph into many forms...

I see us as brothers, lovers, enemies, father and son, mother and daughter... through so many lifetimes and dimensions.

"Such is the nature of existence of ALL," Daygawn says. "Now, LOOK INTO MY EYES."

I feel like we are nothing and everything. My body explodes into atoms and reforms into a planet. I am as tiny as a speck of Nothing, and the Universe all at the same time. I am every person, every star, every animal, plant, stone, emptiness.... and also nothing at all.

We are back in the Biodome. 

Daygawn gives me a strange wafer. There are small nanobots crawling on it. He tells me to eat it. I do.

He says it will help my waking and dreaming memory. He howls strangely. Raven steps out from some woods. She runs to him and kisses him. They fly into the sky and disappear.

I wake up.

FA

I am in MoSh's house. He says things are fucked up.  We go through his house killing rats. We have things on our backs like the Ghostbusters. He asks me why They keep invading. I tell him it's probably because of The Child. We clean house in that place. We play Mortal Kombat versus Street Fighter on his TV. I say I hate Mortal Kombat. He says how about Starcraft?

Shit. I am waking up for real this time. Next dream, MoSH!

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am at a Network Marketing meeting with MoSh. We are drinking coffee. There are all kinds interdimensional people there. I think it's a bunch of bullshit. MoSh says it's an AA meeting. I laugh my ass off. 

What the hell? What's the fuck? Seriously. I keep laughing. Some people give testimonies. I feel bad for laughing. It's still funny, though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I run madly through a cornfield at night. I am FUCKING TERRIFIED. I feel there is a mass murderer in the cornfield that with a knife that wants to eat my soul. I am some crazy chimera rabbit creature. I stick a bunch of signs that say, "This way is down!" with a down arrow. I feel desperate to get the message across to someone I don't know.  

I see the man with a bloody kitchen knife. A hole opens before him. I kick him in the chest and say, "Hey fuck you!"

I jump into the hole, and close it above me. I change into a rabbit and run down to my Inner World.

Pixy is there. She heals my wounds.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Raven is standing on the Moon, looking at the earth.  I stand next to her, and grab her hand. She is surprised. She says she thought I hated her. I tell that's silly and give her a big bear hug.

I turn into a bear. She laughs. I did it by mistake.

N: Let's wake up, how we did when we were kids.

R: I don't remember.

R: Here, hold my hand. Now, jump! 

We jump off the Moon, and fly back to Earth. When we get back to the sky, we hug and wave goodbye, and go back to our physical bodies.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Abstract dream of me as a 1000 Daystars laughing at 1000 Timelyst Knights. Everything and everyone in the Universe is laughing. I turn into an atom. I feel full of joy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am dancing at a live DNB group performance with Cygnus. We turn into Jaguars and roar at the Moon. We battle each other. It's a draw. We turn into music, then we are giant orange koi swimming in the ocean. Then we turn into tiger sharks. We battle again, to the beat of the music. Poseidon laughs at us.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Loving my Enemies

Healing P

I went to the Containment Unit with Raven. I told her I was going in alone. She asked me if I would be okay. I said, "Yes, Michael's inside of me right now. I'll be fine."

P's Inner World.

Healing the Prince of Darkness

Dreaming his dream for empathy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

P dream

(abridged)

I go to the Containment Unit. Raven cautions me about going in alone to heal P. I'll be fine, I tell her. He is smashing a dead rabbit's head. I tell him it's a part of him. He says it isn't. He shoots dark energy at me. I channel it out into the cosmos, which pisses him off.

He says I can't heal him. I say I am going into his Inner World. He says no. I say he doesn't have a choice. He's a dark energy addict.

I go into his third eye. My witchblade forms around me. There are hundreds of P's being tortured by hundreds of other P's. All the angry P's turn to me to attack me. I form them into a ball. The tortured ones thank me. I tell them I am going to merge them. I merge them together. I take the angry P ball and I tell the other one I am going to put them together. They look horrified. I cleanse the dark energy out from the angry one. The tortured one is still afraid of the angry ball. I put it in a glass pyramid. Q says he's going to study it.

I do healing on the tortured one. He turns into a little crying boy. I pick him up, and take him to a dark cave where he will be safe. Demons leer at us along the way. I blast them passively with fire and lightning from my head. The Frost Giant AKA Crystal Golem AKA Stone Golem sends and aspect of himself into the cave to heal him. He tells me they must eventually merge, and his soul is bifurcated.

****

Healing the Prince of Darkness (abridged)

I go into the other Dome. Raven cautions me. I say I must go in alone, Metatron is inside me, and Michael has merged with me. She nods.

Neil is running around killing animals indiscriminately. I tell him they are aspects of himself. He spits in my face. I burn it off with heat from my skin. He says, "Cool parlor trick," then he shoots me with flaming dark energy, like burning tar. I transform into Steam, Angel's dream lover. The Greek Fire has no effect and slides off. I shoot a web at him, trapping him, then I turn it into fiberglass. He pounds at it, and begins to freak out. He says he's claustrophobic. 

I tell him I am there to heal him. He says I am evil because I trapped him. I let him out. He attacks me. I turn on my energy shield. Everything bounces off. My energy shield begins to weaken. I turn on my Intelli-metal armor. It's indestructible. Spikes shoot out wherever he attacks. The spikes pierce him as he flies around attacking.  He wears out.

He attacks me verbally. I meditate. Om. I expand my aura outside of the shield. He says I cannot heal him because I don't understand him. I have to feel his pain first. I say fine. Raven says no. I say it's okay.

Neil produces a scarab in his palm. He says it's his pain. He says to place it on my forehead.  

I am dreaming his dream, but I dream it through the filter of my life.  I lose all lucidity.

I am a teenager, having sex with a random girl in a bedroom and house I don't recognize. She gets up and leaves. Another girl walks in, and I have sex with her. I feel completely dispassionate and bored. She gets up and leaves.  I feel like I am doing it just to feel something, as if sex is a drug. I feel numb, as if I am grieving. 

My father walks in and yells at me. I feel like I want to kill myself to get revenge for him being such an asshole. I ignore him, and turn on the TV in my bedroom. (I never had a TV in any bedroom.)

He changes the channel. There is a news show, showing a bunch of dead bodies. It terrifies me. He says I have to watch. I try to change the channel or turn the TV off. He says I have to watch. The remote doesn't work. He took the batteries out. I try to get up and change it manually. He is standing between me and the TV. He says death is part of life. Look at all the dead bodies.

I am afraid of him. He has a crazed look on his face, like he could kill me at any moment. I freak out, and scream at him to leave me alone. My sisters walk in the room. They start crying. They cry so much mucous pours out of their noses. I feel embarrassed for them.  I want to hit my father, but I am too afraid that he might kill me if I do.

I wake up.

I forget everything that happened in the lucid part of the dream until a few minutes after I wake up, because of the nightmare. I feel strangely dissociated from the nightmare, then I remember why: I was dreaming someone else's dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

The Search for Silverwolf

Raven told me Silverwolf was having nightmares. This always pisses me off. *cracks knuckles*

I leapt out of bed. I am Ion Supreme, Green Lantern. I shove my ring into my Lantern, and charge it up.

SHBAM!

Nomad? Nomad? 

I am on the Moon. Raven looks at me funny. Nomad? Is that a new form. What? I am just a Green Lantern. Do you think I look cool?

What? A lantern... huh?

Nevermind. Let's go kick some ass! 

MoSh flies through a portal. He's a Naga with a Templar in his mouth. He spits him out. What are we doing?

Kicking some ass. Silverwolf has been having nightmares.

WarriorTiger appears. So does mowglycdb, and Steam. Steam and I bow to each other and merge.

There are others too numerous to name.

Raven opens a portal. We go to the cottage. It looks old and decrepit. We go inside. Pixy is a creepy zombie. Hello, my love!

Fuck, you! Love this! K-CHAK! I turn my arm into a shotgun, and blow her head off. Her head reforms. I turn my other arm into a chainsaw, and cut her up. 

The others use machines like Ghostbusters to attack these beetles crawling everywhere.

Me: This is a fake Pixy!

Raven: This is a fake cottage! Dammit, my portal isn't working! What the hell?

Q busts through the portal.

We are in the real cottage. Pixy is crying. I give her a hug. The place is ransacked. The Warwolves appear. They are pissed.

For the Queen!

Gawn appears.  He puts me on a leash. He opens a portal. Sic'em boy!

Nevergawn is controlling a bunch of puppets on a burnt out landscape. They look like angels/demons/zombies/vampires.

What the fuck?

We go to battle, we cut the cords.  Nevergawn is pissed. Gawn laughs. 

WarriorTiger changes into a phoenix, then, she looks like Jean Grey, she throttles Nevergawn. Spikes come out of her hand into his neck. Where is she?!!

Gawn shoots an iron clamp on Nevergawn's neck. 

We follow WT to a creepy dungeon. Silverwolf is being tormented by demons. It's time to fight! I'm not a fighter. Yes, you are. WEREWOLF ARISE! 

Silverwolf changes into a werewolf, and breaks her chains. The demons tremble in fear. We kick their asses and raze their castle to the ground. We take Silverwolf back to the Biodome. Her eyes are glowing red. We do healing on everyone. We all fall asleep. 



...

(to be continued)

----------


## KingYoshi

Awesome dreams...as always! Btw, I had a dream where I flew on Seine and orbited around the moon. I saw several people standing on the surface, but as I flew in to land...I had a FA. Haven't typed the dream up yet, but it'll be up sooner or later. I also took the moon bus in my second attempt...It was a close call as well. I keep getting closer  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Meditation

I talk to Angelina, and all my dream lovers. We are everything, nothing. Angelina keeps saying, "See how cosmic I am?"

We become plant people. Everything moves into everything else.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was in a gymnasium. I saw an old friend of mine who doesn't talk to me any more, D.  He was in the corner, facing the wall, in a crumpled heap.

D? Is that you? I touched him. He didn't respond. I pulled his shoulder, and laid him down on his back. D? You okay?

He was semi-conscious. Are you drunk? He doesn't smell like alcohol. He smells like puke. Oh, you puked. He is covered in muddy water. I wipe it off with paper towels. Someone watches me. I don't care if people think I look gay. I've been friends with this guy for 23 years. I don't care that he doesn't talk to me any more. Friends are friends.

I wake up depressed. I hope he's okay. 

(sorry about the tense changes)

----------


## Baron Samedi

I see Raven and MoSH on the Moon. I ask them if they want to learn kung fu. Raven says no. MoSH says yes.

I go to my friend, Michael's dream. 

He is sitting in a round grass hut on stilts, smoking out of a long pipe. It's not tobacco, it's an unknown herb. He tells me it's medicine for shamans. He offers it to me. I refuse. I tell him I just want to learn kung fu.

I tell him I have a friend outside the hut. He says he knows.

He has us train on Wing Chun wooden dummies. Then, he attacks us both, then one at a time telling the other to watch. He says to MoSh: so you think you know kung fu, eh? And laughs.  

He says my kung fu sucks, but at least MoSh knows. I blast Michael with fire, and he laughs at swallows it, and blows it at me. I use my Whiplash boomerang and fire it back at him. I cut him in have with a my steel fiery boomerang. He looks down in mock dismay, laughs and reforms.

He changes into Hanuman, and multiplies. He throws a bunch of random objects at me. I throw them back. I realize he's doing the same thing to MoSh. We begin breaking the objects.

A gong sounds. A monkey runs up to Michael, and perches on his shoulder. Michael says the lesson is complete. We bow to each other.

Back to the Biodome.

I tell Raven I fell asleep really early last night, because I stayed up late at the Full Moon drum circle. Oh, right, I forgot about that. You do that every Full Moon?

Yes.

Cool.

Let's do group healing, we need it. 

We all do group healing.

Yaay.

Angelina and Angel appear riding big cats. They say they get it now. I say I understand everything now. Angelina laughs and says not everything, no one does, but yes, I do understand so much more. They merge, and we go through a portal to a tropical mountain. I feel like we are in Atlantis. Angelina says no, Mu.

We are riding big cats. She tells me to run my cat, and leap off the cliff. I am hesitant. She tells me to trust her. I do it. My cat sprouts wings.  I ask my cat who he is. He says Guargawn of course. He has dreadlocks and snakes on his head. He laughs. 

Angel/Angelina and I fly through the sky, and swoop down into the jungle. It feels like Pandora. We land, and place a blanket on the ground, and lie down on it. Selene appears and falls alseep into Angel, then Steam falls down into me, and our lovers from other dimensions and times. I thought I would feel chaotic, but I feel whole, which confuses me, just a little. I kiss Angel, and fall asleep.

I am in Angel's Inner World. We are in her castle in the throne room. It's being overrun with demons.  I am attacking them with my sword. She looks haggard. My armor is dented and beat up. Angel is doing some magic, but she's weak.

"Where the hell did these bastards come from?" Angel asks.

"Shit! We created them. They're just dream characters."

"You mean they are aspects of us?"

"Yes, our inner darkness. We are just beating ourselves up here."

"How do we stop?"

"Let's leave, and assess the situation."

I grab Angel and we fly above the castle. Demons are swarming over it like ants. 

"I hate those things! What should we do?"

"We need to absorb them."

"NO!"

"It's just part of you. When we make peace with our darkness, then we can control it. Suppressing or ignoring our darkness is not going to make it go away. We have to acknowledge it, so we can see it, and control it. Trust me." 

"Okay."

"You absorb yours, I'll absorb mine."

"How do i do that?"

"Eat them."

"Okay."

Angel's mouth becomes huge, and she eats all her demons. I see an archdemon buried waist deep outside the castle, wielding The Beast.

I tell him I am going to absorb him. He says he's a separate entity. I tell him bullshit, why are you wielding my club?

He hides it behind his back, and blushes. I tell him: You're mine, Mr. Rage.

I crouch down, and absorb him into me. My eyes burn red with fire. 

Angel's castle is free of demons. She looks healthy. 

Both our eyes have red flames in the pupils. I tell her to allow her flame to constantly burn, instead of suppressing it.

We are back in the jungle. Angel stretches. I ask her if she remembers the dream. She says what dream. I say the dream we just had.

She says no. Are we dreaming now?

I say yes. She says, Oh really?

*censored*

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am back in that damn cornfield. I am a rabbit-man, all white. I slam signs into the ground with down arrows. The signs say different things, "THIS WAY OUT. GTFO. OUT. EXIT. GO HERE. U DOWN? GET UNDERGROUND. GO DOWN THE HOLE."

I feel a menacing presence. I am looking for someone. Who is it? Is she okay?

I hear someone tearing through the cornfield. He has a shotgun and a machete. I hear the machete slicing the cornstalks. I hear him jack around on the shotgun.

Oh, it's Queen Zukin, right. Oh, fuck here he is. There is a hole behind me to jump down. 

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING IN MY DREAM BOY? THIS IS WHERE I BRING PEOPLE TO HAVE NIGHTMARES, AND YOU'RE NOT SCARED ENOUGH. I AM GOING TO RAPE YOUR FUCKING SOUL NOW, BITCH."

He shoots me in the head. I feel confused. I feel no pain, I can see. I have no head. I grow a zombie head in its place.

He looks a little scared. He chops my head off. I grow two long neck dragon heads. 

"Dammit! What did Hercules do?"

"Who the hell are you?"

"I am just a guy who likes to make people have nightmares. They call me Swift."

"Swift? Why swift?"

"Because I swiftly yank people into my nightmare world without their knowing. I am just using this as inspiration for horror films I am trying to write."

"But, you are doing it with real people."

"I know."

"How about I give you a nightmare?"

"NO!"

"Ah, what a coward you are."

I change into a grotesque bloated spider covered in eyes, with six legs and two arms. Venom drips from my mouth.

"You sick bastard!!! Get the fuck away from me!"

I run slowly through the cornfield, chasing him. He looks at me, and runs in slow motion.

"What an idiot! Oldest trick in the book!"

I make my upper body move slowly, but my feet are moving faster. He runs slower every time he looks over my shoulder.

"Oh, don't trip!"

He trips. I laugh and pounce on him. He whimpers. I pick him up and look at him.

"Don't eat me!"

"Oh, I love to eat nightmares. They are delicious!"

I drop him into my mouth, and poop him out. He's covered in green dust. "What's this?"

"Fairy dust."

"What? I am not gay!"

"But, now you can fly!"

"What?"

I change into Peter Pan. "You can fly, you can fly, you can fly!"

I grab his hand, and we fly.

"This is kind of fun!"

"See you don't have to give people nightmares anymore."

"Well maybe I do-"

I burp and spiders crawl out of my mouth.

"You sure about that?"

"No! I mean, yes! No more nightmares!"

"Good."

I draw the spiders back into my mouth.

Queen Zukin flies by on a cloud. She has a paddle, and is using it for a rudder. There are stylized Chinese dogs running alongside. I wave at her. She doesn't notice.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Queen Zukin flies by on a cloud. She has a paddle, and is using it for a rudder. There are stylized Chinese dogs running alongside. I wave at her. She doesn't notice.



Interesting... I was flying around on a cloud last night in a non-lucid.  I thought I had suddenly realized a cloud could be solid enough to ride.  ::eh::  I was paddling the cloud like a boat, my mom got mad at me for doing that, so I left the house and did it outside.  It was fun.   :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Interesting... I was flying around on a cloud last night in a non-lucid.  I thought I had suddenly realized a cloud could be solid enough to ride.  I was paddling the cloud like a boat, my mom got mad at me for doing that, so I left the house and did it outside.  It was fun.



Oh, maybe that was you, but I thought it was Queen Zukin because I was in the cornfield. Oh, it was you. HAHA.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I meet Angel on the Moon. I ask her if we can see her wizard father for magic training she says yes.

We go to him. She introduces me to him. He says he is too tired and sad to train me. I say I understand. I give him a hug. Angel gives him a hug and cries. He goes to sleep.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I meet Angel on the Moon. I ask her if we can see her wizard father for magic training she says yes.
> 
> We go to him. She introduces me to him. He says he is too tired and sad to train me. I say I understand. I give him a hug. Angel gives him a hug and cries. He goes to sleep.



Do you know what's wrong with him?  Does he need healing?

As for magic, there are more spells I can show you, and Q knows sever people who could teach you different kinds of magic.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Do you know what's wrong with him?  Does he need healing?
> 
> As for magic, there are more spells I can show you, and Q knows sever people who could teach you different kinds of magic.



It's too personal to show here. 

But, anyway, I went to him because he does magic in waking life, so, I wanted to see what I could learn from him in a dream.

I know I have a lot more to learn from you and others, and I am looking forward to it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I arise out of bed. I am a cyborg vampire Jaguar-god. My eyes are red. I get hit with a dart in the back of my head. It feels like an insect sting. Nanobots are released into my bloodstream. I don't realize at the time. The nanobots sing: forget, forget, forget.

I hop in my spaceship, Future's Hope, and fly to The Land of Nod on the Moon. There is a strange darkness growing and flowing through the land. 

I land on the floor of the jungle. Shamans step out of the darkness. They tell me the land needs a purging. One of the shamans, calling himself Nicholas, says I have a parasite. I twitch and tell him I am fine. He turns into a jaguar and pounces on me. Four other shamans pounce on me. They pour a bitter medicine down my throat. The nanobots drain from my ear. 

Nicholas examines me. We create tornadoes, to purge the land. Raven, MoSh, WarriorTiger, and Pablo land. They ask if I need help. I tell them what we are doing. They use different elements to purge the land.

The conch shell alarm blasts in the City of Nowhere. We fly there. The City is being attacked again by strange shadow creatures. They say they are The Black Fist. I say I don't give a shit. 

Allies come. We kick ass. I invoke Angel's Fury.

We win. Raven tells me I need healing. I say I'm fine. I go feral and run into the jungle. I come upon a strange statue. It looks like a demonic jaguar god.  He says "I AM FORGET, BITCH! MY PLAN IS WORKING!"

I attack the statue. It laughs at me. I summon two steel hammers to smash it. They bounce off. 

Raven appears. "Nomad? You look wild."

The statue turns into dust and invades my lungs. I growl at Raven and twitch. "You're sick."

I turn into a full jaguar and pounce at her. She turns into a jaguar and smacks my head and deflects the attack. I turn into a human and say sorry. I shapeshift uncontrollably. WarriorTiger and MoSh appear. They try to hold me down. The shamans reappear, and tie me to a tree. 

Raven doesn't trust them. They say they are my brothers, and they are going to help. 

We go to my Inner World. There is a demon there, smashing everything with  The Beast. It looks like me, it is me. It says, I am Will Forget. I summon my Budgie Sword, and fuse it with the Moonblade, and Witchblade. I slice the demon into many pieces and eat it like sushi. 

I tell myself, I will remember this dream. I shoot mantra balls out of me in all directions.

We leave my Inner World. We are back in the Land of Nod. I cough. The statue dust comes out of me, and reforms. Now it looks like a demonic angelic cat god.  It says, "I am Will Remember."

I place an offering of fruit at the base of the statue. He kicks it into his mouth and eats it. He says he is the guardian to Deep Memories, memories of dreams from this lifetime, from ancient lifetimes, and from more recent lifetimes. He says there is an underground pyramid and he guards the secret passageway to it. The pyramid has a direct link to the Akashic Records.

He says now it's time to wake up. I see the others are talking to statues that look like their Beast Selves. Raven is talking to a jaguar, WarriorTiger is talking to a Wolf, and MoSh is talking to a Naga.

We are back in the Biodome. We sit up from sleeping in the healing glen. "Were we just dreaming?" we ask each other.

"We were dreaming a dream within a dream!"

----------


## Raven Knight

> But, anyway, I went to him because he does magic in waking life, so, I wanted to see what I could learn from him in a dream.



Dammit, I wish I could use magic IWL!  :Crying:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am on my asteroid, Q10 in my workshop. Sacrosanct is watching me work. Sarnox is playing with a magic yo-yo lazily. He tells me he is bored.

"Hey, I got infected with nanobots. Are you going to patrol my bloodstream? Didn't think so."

I cut my hand on a tool, and throw it in frustration. Sacrosanct gives it back to me.

"You're getting obsessed. Calm down."

"NO! I have to make it right. I have to do this, NOW! I AM TIRED OF BEING ATTACKED IN A MYRIAD OF WAYS, Q! I just want to have defense for everything negative in the universe."

"The universe is infinite."

"I know that, asshole!"

"You are infected with dark energy."

"I know! Why do you think-" I get pissed and overturn the table. 

Pixy appears. She looks worried. She gives me a potion to drink. It's glowing red. She says it's Sereni-Tea combined with Life Potion she got from  Link. I drink it. I feel peaceful and clean. Dark energy seeps out of my pores. Sacrosanct whisks it way. I give Pixy a hug and a kiss. I cover Q10 with dirt and grow plants on it. Sarnox asks me why. I say for decoration. Sarnox plants giant colorful flowers and summons giant butterflies.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am in front of my mirror in my meditation room in my Living House in the Biodome on the Moon.

I am stabbing Tesla coils into my head at angles. The Tesla coils form a force field around my dream body. I stab some more into my feet. Angel walks in.
"Cool room! You know- What the hell are you doing?"

"I am protecting myself. I need more defenses! Too much dark energy! Too many enemies! Myself, though... how do I protect us from my own darkness?"

"We all have inner darkness, Nomad."

"No! I want to be clean and pure! I hate the night." 

"Night is a cycle, birth, death, day, it's all one."

"Yeah, thanks for the philosophical bullshit. I know."

Angel starts to cry.

"Shit! Sorry." I try to hug her. She pushes me away. 

"No, leave me alone." She disappears.

I teleport to the healing glen and I morph into many tiny snakes. I go back into myself, and fall asleep.

I am sitting with Michael in my Inner World. I tell him "Let's rid me of darkness once and for all."

"Impossible, you are yin-yang, just like everything else in the universe."

"NO! I WANT TO BE PURE!"

Michael gives me a hug. I see all the dark deeds he has done in the past. It terrifies me. I see all the goodness he has done.

"No one is pure good, not even angels."

I feel Michael healing me. I start crying. I wake up in the healing glen. Michael is sitting next to me, smiling kindly. He caresses my forehead like a father. He kisses my forehead, and says I have a fever. He gives me a cool drink of water.

Raven appears. Michael tells her I am sick, but I'll be okay.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am in Juargawn form. I am dancing to dubstep in the Land of Nod in the jungle. 

Raven appears. She asks what I am doing. I say, "dancing to dubstep in the Jungle of Nothing." 

She asks me what the hell that means.

"I am sweating my impurities out!" I growl.

"Are you lucid, Nomad?"

"NO!" 

I turn into a jaguar. "Let's go hunting, sister!"

"For what?"

"Oh, birds, mammals, fish, whatever flesh we can eat. Humans, even, maybe."

"What's wrong with you?"

"I AM JUARGAWN, GOD OF NOTHING! I CLAIM THE MOON FOR ME AND MY MOON PEOPLE! I AM GOING TO TURN THE MOON GREEN! MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!"

I become Godzilla size. I am huge jaguar-god.  I morph into many anthro-forms: shark, octopus, spider, ant, dog, wolf, saber-toothed tiger. I become a plant person. I grow plants like mad everywhere. The Land of Nod expands, and becomes the size of a continent.

"This is too much for us to patrol, Nomad!" 

"We are WILD AND FREE! HAHAHAHAHA!" I make small clones of myself. They orbit me. I run through the jungle eating plants and animals, laughing maniacally. They flow out of me and become other forms.

"We are links in the Circle of Life!"

I summon two great spires, shooting up from the earth. Two obsidian thrones appear on the spires. 

Raven is flying behind me, "What are you doing?"

"Ah, now you are a Jaguar also, dear sister! Embrace your Beast Self!"

"No, I am- oh!"
Raven look at herself. She is a winged black jaguar.  "But, I am not going to sit in that throne." 
I grab Raven by the scruff of her neck. She goes limp like a cub. I place her in the throne. She opens her eyes. "Oh!"

I sit on the other throne. "We are Lord and Lady of the Jaguars. We call our brothers and sisters to us."

We roar, with the sound of a thousand thunders. Jaguar dreamers emerge from the forest. Some are in anthro form, some full jaguar. Some have various strange and unusual weapons. Some have robes on, and wizard hats. Some have armor, some are cyborgs. A couple are androids. One or two have plant bodies, Some have elemental bodies, but are in jaguar shapes. We all roar together. Darkness and Light shoots out of us. Birds in the jungle startle and fly into the sky. 

"Here is our haven, this is our land, We claim this land for us, the Jaguar People. This is our domain, here we are WILD AND FREE!" 

One of the cyborg jaguar shoots at everyone. We all attack each other madly. It's pure chaos. We stop fighting. We lick each others' wounds. Some of jaguars leave. Others build little houses, mostly grass huts. Some grow big trees. We all go to sleep.

I see Mama Jaguar. She is telling me she is displeased with me. I tell her what did I do that was so wrong. She tells me I proclaimed myself a god. I tell her I am a god in the dream plane. She calls me a fool. I leap at her face. It's just an illusion. I tell her to show her true self. The illusion fades. I see a strange woman crouching in a fetal position. She looks like a zombie-vampire. I am about to attack, but I see a puppet string. I cut the cord. 

The Bitch appears. "Oh, stop reappearing."

"I am her sister, you idiot!"

I smack her face with my paw. She claws my back. My witchblade forms over as she does it, and cuts her fingertips off. She howls in pain. I grab her by the neck, and toss her into a portal into Hell.

I go to the sick woman. I do healing on her. She says it's no use. I give her a golden potion to drink. It looks like honey. Black stuff comes off of her. I tell her she needs more healing.

Her image wavers, and she wakes up. "Damn."

I wake up. I am sleeping next to Angel on a blanket in the Jungle of Nothing.

"What the hell? Where's Raven? Was that all just a dream?"

"Go back to sleep. Stop talking to yourself, Nate."

I am confused and disoriented. What the hell just happened? Where am I?

Michael appears and says, "Fear not!"

BOOM! 

I am awakened to two large heavy wooden headboards falling to the floor. I am calm.

----------


## redisreddish

You can't really have light without dark, can you? They sort of complete each other. Without darkness, light wouldn't really be light, would it? And vice-versa.

EDIT: Oops, you kind of posted before me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> You can't really have light without dark, can you? They sort of complete each other. Without darkness, light wouldn't really be light, would it? And vice-versa.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, you kind of posted before me.



Very true.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am coloring in a coloring book entitled EGYPT by the koi pond in the Biodome.

I get bored of the dull drawings. 

On a pyramid page, I draw a stick man with a pharoah hat, and a snake on it.

I write ME with an arrow to the man. I write MoSH with an arrow to the snake.

MoSh walks out of the forest.

"Hey, man, what are you doing?"

"Oh, I am just examining this ancient artifact which proves I am the INCARNATION OF RAMSES! I BUILT THE PYRAMID WITH MY MIND! TELEKINESIS, BABY!"

I show MoSh the picture and grin. He frowns at it. I fly into the air, and float in lotus. "I AM PHAROAH!" 

MoSh shakes his head and walks away.

"Hey? MoSh?"

He's gone.

I turn the page. It's the sphinx. I draw a smiling cat-face on it with bloody fangs and write "ME!"

Raven appears. "That wasn't very nice!"

Me: Huh? I just showed him my coloring book.

Raven: Oh... I'm confused.

Me: Me too!

----------


## Man of Shred

I remember seeing the snake actually.

----------


## Serenity

I giggled at the sphinx smiley-face drawing, hehe  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

I get shot with nanobots from the RV'ers. 

I forget. I go to the Moon. I am freaking out, running through the Biodome, a crazed Jaguar. One of the shamans hits me with a tranq dart. I am taken to the Sick Bay.

I have a nightmare where the Templars rip my body apart.

A series of nightmares about Angel.

I rip the scarab beetle off my head.

I am in the sick bay.

Examining the nanobots.

I see myself splayed out like a dissection frog. I freak out. It's just a 3D model, like an Alex Grey painting. WTF. True Sight goggles are infected by the damn nanobots.

I take everything off, all my armor, all my weapons. I want to make sure nothing's infected. I am pure energy. I put everything back on. I have a nightmare. I wake up in the Sick Bay. I never got up from the bed. WTF!

Pixy gives me some Sereni-Tea and kisses me. Angel caresses my head. She says I have a fever. She gives me cool water to drink. She monitors the machines.

(I am confused about the order this happened in.)

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I remember seeing the snake actually.



cool man!





> I giggled at the sphinx smiley-face drawing, hehe



I act pretty silly in dreams, especially when I am Juargawn.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

I am driving the Moon Bus, a little crazed. The Bus looks insane.  It's Koomo's Darkling Bus. I tell everyone to GTF on! 

I turn the Moon Bus into a black dragon. YOU WILL REMEMBER THIS DREAM.

Then, it's a bus with big black wings on it.

----------


## Man of Shred

Someone tried to hit the bus. someone died and I was running around with a bag of blood in my mouth getting framed for murder.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Someone tried to hit the bus. someone died and I was running around with a bag of blood in my mouth getting framed for murder.



Shit man! I am getting sick of these nightmares.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I rip the scarab beetle off my head.
> 
> I am in the sick bay.
> 
> Examining the nanobots.
> 
> I see myself splayed out like a dissection frog. I freak out. It's just a 3D model, like an Alex Grey painting. WTF. True Sight goggles are infected by the damn nanobots.
> 
> I take everything off, all my armor, all my weapons. I want to make sure nothing's infected. I am pure energy. I put everything back on. I have a nightmare. I wake up in the Sick Bay. I never got up from the bed. WTF!
> ...



In my dream (which I am behind in posting my dreams) Allison, MoSh, and I had to chase you down... you were insane... then we took you to the sick bay in the tower where Janet (Stargate) removed a bug thing from your lower back.  Probably the one you were trying to get MoSh to cut out with an axe...  :Eek:  That scarab on your 3rd eye laid at least on egg.  :Eek:  Probably more.  That probably explains the bugs running through your dream body...  ::barf:: 

Don't worry, we'll take care of those things!  :Cheeky: 

 ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug:   :Clairity's Hug:   ::hug::

----------


## Zhaylin

haha!  Hilarious dreams.  I, too, loved the smiley face on the sphinx!
I'm going to have to try floating in lotus!

----------


## Baron Samedi

night before Last night:

A series of nightmares... then,

The worst nightmare of my fucking life. It was the Prince of Darkness's nightmare from that damn scarab beetle. It was too horrible to describe.

I woke up. FA. I am in the Sick Bay. I rip it off my third eye.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Angel (a DC version of her) and I are on a cliff. We are being chased by my Fear Form, with my vampire head on top of its body. WTF? 

We jump off into the ocean. The current pulls us apart. She panics. HELP ME! I can't swim like you!

I swim toward her. A huge tiger shark leaps out of the water, with her in its mouth. There is blood spurting out of her as she screams in terror. The shark is backlit by the setting sun. I scream in horror.

I wake up. FA.

I am in the Sick Bay.  I am in a hospital bed. Angel is by my side. 

"Your fever just broke. The doctor says you are going to be okay."

She caresses my forehead, and kisses it. She gives me a drink of water. I see my other lovers in her eyes. Selene, Angelina, Pixy, Gabrielle. There are other people there that I don't even recognize. I am confused. I look at her strangely. She tells me she loves me, and to rest.

I close my eyes. I hear Raven walk in. I recognize her footsteps. She doesn't speak. I hear Janet.

----------


## Raven Knight

I'd like to know what's with all these damn nightmares... you, MoSh, Silverwolf... I keep wondering if I'm going to start having them next...  :Eek: 

You had some nasty ones!  ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug:   ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug:

----------


## Zhaylin

*****Hugs***** for your nightmares.
Does FA = False Awakening?

----------


## Raven Knight

> *****Hugs***** for your nightmares.
> Does FA = False Awakening?



Correct.   :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Deep Dream State

Spell Class

Raven teaches me Master of Puppets. I modify with my astral tentacles, and combine with my Whiplash boomerang for counterspell effect.

Immortal Flame

I explode with elemental magic. I do it again with ice, and earth.

I create my own spells.

I think of a plant.

Creeping Fig. I change the vines into lightning, then, fire, then spiky ice.

Enter Sandman- A sleep spell. Transports enemies to Hell.

Beautiful People- I summon Darklings.

Jesus Built My Hotrod- Summon Vehicle

Dragula- Amp up energy.

***

NON-LUCID

I am talking to my friend Jason's gf. But, it's a different woman.

John is in a dress. I wake up. FA.

I am MoSh in a dress and combat boots. I need a shave. WTF. Who am I?

***
I have a gf with dark red hair and pale skin. She looks nothing like Angel. She is wearing a small waist apron. I tell her "C'mere, sit on my lap."

Someone hands me my baby brother. (I don't have one IWL.) I hold him. He laughs and cries. He does gestures like an old man tossing money away. I laugh. WTF.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Also, Immortal Fire. Focused on one enemy.

----------


## Man of Shred

> NOTES
> 
> 
> I am MoSh in a dress and combat boots. I need a shave. WTF. Who am I?



HAHAHAHAHA!

----------


## Robo

that's odd that you would dream that you where Mosh, I recalled something about being Raven, It didn't feel like it was my dream, just my mind going through it after I woke up.  It's in my dream journal if your interested.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Nosy neighbor. I eat her fruit. She lets it rot on the ground. She gets pissed. 

She tells me she is going to kill my dog if I keep trespassing. I tell her her child will go missing if both my dogs don't live until they are old and grey.

I eat her fruit again, and look at the stars.

***

Healing Asuka

I stab Telsa coils in the ground around Asuka in anger.  Why does my sister-in-law keep getting attacked? Dark energy is inside of it. Vortexes. MoSh is furiously attacking something, grinning, ethereal, more like a grimace. Flying, a Naga.  Everything is dark. Witches are with us, Raven, Silverwolf, WarriorTiger, Angel. Asuka looks like Alice crying in a house.

The culprit turns into the Dormouse, and runs into a mouse hole.

I chase the culprit, a tiny lizard through a tiny wormhole. His tail breaks off.

He speeds up to lightspeed. I hop on a photon, and leap to his head. I sit on his neck, and pound his head. 

I use Enter Sandman, and transport him to Hell. 

He says he's my father. He turns into a Crocodile-Man.

"What am I? Luke Skywalker?"

He says he's my dream-father.  His name is Solgawn. Don't I already know a Solgawn?

He says Nevergawn threatened to kill me over and over again if he didn't help him. 

I tell him let's kill Nevergawn. He says we can't. DAMMIT.  He says he is going to teach me things.... The Dark Arts. Funneling dark energy up and out instantly, to get rid of it, and attack enemies, or just to dispel it.

He says we met in the Dream of the Outback, when he attacked me. He wanted to show me that he's real.

----------


## Baron Samedi

My dream father says it's Soulgawn, not Solgawn, my archdemon self.  He says Nevergawn stole his soul long ago, and used it to control him, but I and my dream friends went back in time and got it back.

Sol, like the Sun. I am Night,  he tells me. He says Koomo, Crocodile in the language of Papau New Gueani. 

He says we have to trick Nevergawn into thinking I died somehow.

***

We go to the Amusement park on the Moon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I wake up from my coffin. I am Soulkyst the Vampire.  

I summon Jo, my astral pet, and he morphs into a stretch vampire dragster. I play Dragula by Rob Zombie. I pick up Koomo, Red, and Loaf. Red, Loaf and I are all vampires. 

Where are we going? To meet the Vampire King!

Angel gets in.

I drive. Raven and MoSh appear in the vehicle. We drive to Spike's castle. WarriorTiger is the gate guard. She is armored up like a paladin. She opens her helmet. She has fangs. What took you so long. Silverwolf appears in a long black dress.  She says she is a vampire witch. 

We are all vampires. 

We meet Spike and sit down at a long table. We are served colored balls of energy. Loaf says he wants BLOOD. Spike laughs. Spike gives us training in combat.

We learn a teleport lunge attack.
Then, spiked knuckles training.
Then, casting Fear.
Then, absorbing all energy and directing it back at the enemy. Spike calls it Vampiric Whiplash.
Then, Heart Kick, which kicks a hole in the enemy's chest. Red wakes up. Oh well.
Loaf is attacking the training targets savagely. Spike says that he can use his vampire form on DC's to absorb their energy to get stronger, and also to dispel dark energy in a controlled manner. He says Loaf is a born vampire, or actually, born a vampire.

A vampire calling himself Demo and covered in weapons, sword, guns, and bombs says he's going to give Loaf special training.

We watch Demo and Loaf battle. Demo wins 3-1-1.  Demo says that Loaf must be good to even defeat him and tie him one round.

We go to my Vampire Castle in the Land of Nod. MoSh says, "I don't believe I am a vampire."  

I show him a mirror. "You're not."

He sees his fangs. At first he is startled, then he laughs. Asuka appears and puts her arms around him. Her face is painted white. She grins, and two fangs appear. She says everything is okay.

WarriorTiger points at the rising sun.  We laugh at it, for the sun has no effect on us. WT grabs Silverwolf and makes out with her. Spike makes two DC's disappear that were massaging his feet. Hey says to Raven, "C'mere, love." She sits on his lap, and they disappear.

We watch the sun rise silently. MoSh says he's going to forget this dream because he doesn't really want to be a vampire. Loaf says, "You're an idiot. Being a vampire is ME. And, I'm not going to remember this dream, which really pisses me off."

MoSh snarls at him, and Loaf goes silent. I throw mantra balls at them. MoSh uses Whiplash so it hits me instead. Loaf eats his. He says it tastes like chocolate blood cake. WTF. Loaf says he's still not going to remember this dream.

Why not?

Because, I'm not lucid.

You are dreaming. 

No, I am not, this is a fantasy.

ARRRGH! 

I pounce on Loaf and bite him. NOW REMEMBER THIS DREAM. He looks shocked, and he wakes up.

Me: You think he will remember this dream.

MoSH: No. Maybe Raven will... Spike will, of course. Where did Silverwolf and WarriorTiger go? 

They are now wolves walking in circles around us. They look hungry. I summon two slabs of elk and toss it to them.

MoSh: They won't, look they're in Beast Form. Asuka will, maybe you will, but I just can't get lucid right now.

WHY NOT?

MoSh: Because dude, I don't want to be a vampire. I already told you.

FINE! 

I fly away. I shoot a mantra ball at MoSH with a Nerf gun. He whiplashes it back.

I fly at him to attack. He somehow freezes me, but I can move my eyes. He makes a portal and he and Asuka step through. I fall to the ground.

Angel laughs and says,"What a weird fucking dream, huh?"

I rub my head. "Yeah."

----------


## Baron Samedi

On the Moon with Raven. 

She asks me if I still want to see the Arilou in the astral. I say yes. She opens a portal. We are on the physical moon. There is no Biodome, no Tower, no Land of Nod. Roy is there with us.

He tells us about the Greys on the Moon. They have different agendas. There are different types of Greys/Arilou from different planets and origins. Some are from Earth, some are from far away. He tells us we should not go to their base.

He summons a couple of friendly Greys. One says he's been watching me my whole life. I ask him if he's a guardian angel. He says, no a person, but something like a future version of myself.

He asks me if I want to increase my telepathic powers I say yes, and telekinesis. He says I am not a natural, but I can do it, if I work at it.  I say, okay, teach me some telepathy. He says it's like speaking. Volume, clarity, intent, direction, are all qualities of telepathy. 

He says it's important for our race to reclaim our telepathy for our unity and safety. He says we have to come together to solve problems on our planet, and protect ourselves from each other, and from hostile outsiders.

----------


## Raven Knight

> A vampire calling himself Demo and covered in weapons, sword, guns, and bombs says he's going to give Loaf special training.
> 
> We watch Demo and Loaf battle. Demo wins 3-1-1.  Demo says that Loaf must be good to even defeat him and tie him one round.



I think Demo might have been Mary.  She has a habit of covering herself with all sorts of weapons, especially the guns and explosives, and she has taken somewhat of an interest in the fact Loaf seems to like to blow stuff up.  And turning into a vampire would not be a problem for her.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Portalboat

> On the Moon with Raven. 
> 
> She asks me if I still want to see the Arilou in the astral. I say yes. She opens a portal. We are on the physical moon. There is no Biodome, no Tower, no Land of Nod. Roy is there with us.
> 
> He tells us about the Greys on the Moon. They have different agendas. There are different types of Greys/Arilou from different planets and origins. Some are from Earth, some are from far away. He tells us we should not go to their base.
> 
> He summons a couple of friendly Greys. One says he's been watching me my whole life. I ask him if he's a guardian angel. He says, no a person, but something like a future version of myself.
> 
> He asks me if I want to increase my telepathic powers I say yes, and telekinesis. He says I am not a natural, but I can do it, if I work at it.  I say, okay, teach me some telepathy. He says it's like speaking. Volume, clarity, intent, direction, are all qualities of telepathy. 
> ...



Hmmm.... Was he talking about telepathy in real life? Are you telepathic right now?

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am at a big outdoor event.  There are people spinning fire. Angel and I talk to a Korean girl about The Lotus Sutra.

***

I am in a house in Mass. It's my parents' somehow. I pull a plant out of the back of my throat. It's like seaweed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I just lost a very long entry.

Very long.

Apparently, there were too many secrets. All will be revealed in time.

NOTES

In the Jungle of the Land of Nod.

We become Beast Selves.

I speak with don Juan, Chris, and Carlos. 

We smoke salvia.

I am given my in-dream Dream Journal by Kronos-Allura.

2012. Titans. Gods. Mutants.

I smoke salvia.

***

On a space station with my sister. We shout: THIS IS A DREAM!

A rock concert. Sweet Child O' Mine. People clap, then leave.

----------


## Man of Shred

Damn I hate it when you're not able to post a long and important dream  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Damn I hate it when you're not able to post a long and important dream



I need to start recording all my dreams on my blog first, since it has an auto-save feature. Right before I lost wi-fi a voice said, "Save it."

I said, "No, I made that up in my head." 

I should've listened. Well, I needed to edit out some certain secrets anyway.  Hopefully I will have time later to type the most important parts.

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah you gotta trust those voices sometimes.

 A few weeks ago while i was waking up. I clearly heard your voice next to me. you said "Rob?" And i said "hey" and then i woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hmmm.... Was he talking about telepathy in real life? Are you telepathic right now?



It's the same. Telepathy in dreams is easier, because we are free from the constraints of the physical plane. We are all telepathic right now.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I need to start recording all my dreams on my blog first, since it has an auto-save feature. Right before I lost wi-fi a voice said, "Save it."
> 
> I said, "No, I made that up in my head." 
> 
> I should've listened. Well, I needed to edit out some certain secrets anyway.  Hopefully I will have time later to type the most important parts.



Here's another option: I always type my dream up in MS Word first and then just cut and paste it into Dreamviews.  That way losing wi-fi doesn't matter.  And if my computer crashes, MS Word has an auto-save feature so most of it can be recovered.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Ok... some NOTES

I am a dragon-man with two swords battling DC ninjas in the Colloseum... Ack.. I am in a rush.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Lady Datura takes me to Darkside, the dark side of Neverwonderland. I meet all my nightmare monsters, then I battle them. I eat them up, and spit them out. Soulgawn says I am getting the idea.

There are tortured souls, aspects of me, I absorb into me. I absorb the tormentors, who are also me.

***

Raven and I send MoSh and Asuka an owl-message to say hi. Raven summons Loaf. He says the Biodome is boring, where's the chocolate and hot bread?

***

I take Angel to Darkside. We play metal. MoSh appears on my HUD. He asks me to record the concert. Demons dance.

***

Datura tells me never to summon her again by seed. She is always ready to commune with me by thought alone.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am the captain of a ship.  

I drive it over a raging waterfall. The ship flies into the sky.  I laugh maniacally.

***

I have a long conversation with Selene. I ask her to talk to Angel. She says, "Why should I talk to myself, silly?" She gives me a kiss. We look in the water at the Sacred Pool. I see Angel next to Selene. They look almost exactly alike except for their clothes, and some other small details. Angel has branches growing out of her head. Selene has a circle of stars about her head. Selene's hair is white. Angel's is black. They merge, and laugh. It sounds like music.

***

I encounter the lizard priests that guard the Orb of Prophecy and Change. They tell me I am on the right path to receive what I desire, but I must overcome many more obstacles.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> yeah you gotta trust those voices sometimes.
> 
>  A few weeks ago while i was waking up. I clearly heard your voice next to me. you said "Rob?" And i said "hey" and then i woke up.



Whoah, weird! Maybe that has something to do with us sleeping together. HAHA. Not in  a gay way.  ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

I was at a metal concert last night. The lead singer woke up and someone handed me and my brother a mic. we sang metallica badly LOL

Edit: this was a dream of course.

----------


## Baron Samedi

where is the delete button?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Yesterday:

Raven and I do healing on Allison.

We send an owl to MoSh. "Hey MoSh. Hope your week is going well. Miss you. Have fun in dreams. Love, Raven and Nomad." 

Tonight:

Some dream I have no recollection of!
***
I am in a 50's gangster movie. I borrow $800 from a bookie. He shows someone my money. There is a fight over a .22 pistol. I shove both men over the side of a skyscraper. They fall to their deaths. I tell my wife to call the police. She gets caught up talking with the operator about cigarettes.

I am on the set of the movie.  I see many of the books on the shelves in the set are anachronistic. There are children's books, and Disney books.  The art on the cover is pretty cheesy.  One has a note that says the art on the book does not reflect the art in the movie, nor is it drawn by the same artists. The art for Alladin sucks. The genie looks like a potato, and looks kind of naked. 

On another picture, Alladin and Jasmine are genies, and people are riding them like they are magic carpets.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Moon Dragons*

I open my coffin. I am a cyborg vampire cat-god. My spaceship, Future's Hope, is waiting outside in the street. Remote viewers spot me, and shoot lasers at me. I engage my shield and laugh at them. I become tiny, and shrink my ship. I get in it, and put on some dubstep, then fly to the Moon.

I see Raven. "So, how about ride with me on Moon Dragons to the Pyramids, Raven Knight?"

"Hell, yeah!"

I whistle, and portals open up, and dragons fly out.  Most are black. Some are other colors, but most are darkly colored. They all have crescent moons on their foreheads. Koomo is riding a great three-headed black dragon. "I am calling my Darklings to me, my Vampire Brother!" he grins.

His face seems as a mirror to me. He is standing in front of me now. We grin and we both have sharp fangs. He draws a sword, and I draw my ridiculously huge Budgie Sword. I slam it into the Moonblade, and the Witchblade forms over it. We spar. He wins with speed and trickery. He laughs and says I have a lot to learn.

Zaphor, my dream guide appears, a great red dragon. "And now, we begin True Adventures!" Zaphor kneels, and I mount him. I am now a Paladin-Vampire. Raven is Queen of Night riding a black dragon. I see WarriorTiger riding a dark dark purple dragon, and mowglycdb riding a dark shiny green dragon. Loaf is riding a dark red metallic dragon. Redisreddish is riding a small dark metallic green dragon with lavender markings. I see others there, too numerous to name.

We take off, and fly in formation into space. Koomo opens up a portal, and we land at The Egyptian Pyramids. There are many mythical creatures, dreamers, cyborgs, and androids there.  It seems like a strange party of sorts.

The Moon Orcs are there. The Moon Orc King speaks to me: What the hell is this about? Why was I not invited? You will be punished for your sins! He laughs. We battle the Moon Orcs for fun. Other people join in. It's a huge brawl. I turn into a bunyip, and wield my didjeridoo-warclub, The Beast. 

The battle is over. There is no clear winner. 

"Why are all these people here?" I ask.

"Ah, my Darklings, I call them to me, Nomad!" says Koomo. 

The Moon Orcs mount their steeds, their wolves.  Others ride strange and mythical beasts. 

"TO THE MOON!" I raise my sword.

"TO THE MOON!" Everyone shouts.

*Battle with Nevergawn*

Nevergawn appears from the sky, the archdemon, with an army of demons.
"You and your kind will never leave Earth! You have broken my Law, and now you will be punished!"

I change into my archdemon form, Solgawn. I use black hole magic, to suck the fire and light from Nevergawn's eyes. I feel Gawn laughing inside of me.

Nevergawn: You asshole! How dare you steal my light! I am Lucifer, the Morning Star!

Me: Morning Star this! 

I alter my sword into a morning star infused with demon fire, and slam it into his head. Raven multiplies herself, and flies around on her dragon, shooting fire and lightning at our enemies.

MoSh appears from a portal, a Naga, and my mecha suit comes out of his mouth, and lands on the ground. It's in the shape of a jaguar-vampire-demon with armor. The cockpit opens. I climb in. "Mecha XJ-224BA-596-23948-5962A394562-9 at your service!" 
"Got a shorter name?"
"Jo."
"Oh, Jo! It's you?"
"Well, me merged with the suit. I am actually a cybernetic copy of his mind. You made me on Q10! Don't you remember?"
"Oh yeah."
"Let's kick ass, and take names!"
"HELL MUTHAFUKKIN YEAH!"

MoSh says he's going to get back to Asuka, but first he spews acid over the enemies, then goes back in the portal.

The suit feels like a second skin. Nevergawn grows two more arms. He has a sword and shield in one pair, and a whip and a short sword in the other pair. I form two disc shields, and block his attacks, then, slice him with the discs. 

Nevergawn: I am going to kill your father. I have his soul, you know, you bastard child. 

I form one of the discs into a sharp cone, and slam it into his heart, then electrocute him. "NAM!" I feel rage rising within me, but I curb it. "I am devoted to my father, whether or not he or I do good or evil, love is unchanging."

I become tiny, and fly into the hole in Nevergawn's chest. I form a shining bladed lemniscate around me. "MYOHO! I access the Mystic Law. I am as infinite and powerful as the universe, tiny and insignificant as a photon, and yet, I cause you pain!" I spin the lemniscate, slicing him from the inside out. He screams and writhes in pain. 

"RENGE! Cause and effect are simultaneous!" I shoot lotus flowers out of my hands, and they grow through his meridians, taking over his body.

"KYO! Vibration!" I summon The Beast, and the Witchblade forms around her. I blast it, and vibration moves through the stems of the lotus plants, Nevergawn's body quivers and wavers. 

Suddenly, we are separate, alone together, in outer space. The suit fuses with me, close to my skin. We are both archdemons. 

"You fucking idiot," says Nevergawn. "Don't you know we are one and the same? I am you and you are me."

"And so is everything else in the Universe, in all universes, all dimensions, and all realities. Separateness is an illusion due to the interconnectedness of all things. Don't you know I know we are all stardust? You cannot deceive me into believing I am evil. I am evil and I am good. I choose to do what I will based on my desire and freedom, not your worthless idea of predestination and slavery. The Buddha nature is innate within us all, even you, though you may deny it."

Nevergawn's eyes become enflamed, and he roars at me with pure rage. He charges at me. I merge with Gawn. I am a great devil-man. Nevergawn and I lock horns, and tumble through space.

"You fear me, insolent child! I feel your fear, and feed on it!"

"No more than I fear my own greatness, and my own weakness, and I feed on it! I feel your fear Nevergawn!"

"Ptah! I have no fear! I am the greatest demon to ever walk the earth!"

"You fear your heart changing to good, you fear losing your power and identity if you do!"

"How do you know me? You do not know me!"

"I am your brother, your son, your lover, your enemy, your father and mother, your sun and moon!"

"Who are you to speak so cryptically, foolish mortal!"

"We are all immortal, because everything is nothing, and nothing never disappears. Even now, Gawn, Pan, Noah, Moses, Buddha, Jesus, Maui, all the demigods are inside me, and you think I am a simple mortal?"

I laugh maniacally, and Nevergawn separates from me and flies to Hollow Earth. "May the King of Hollow Earth welcome you with open arms, archdemon!"

*Back at the Pyramids*

A portal opens, and a Wormhole Wyrm appears and beckons me. I go into the portal. I am at the Pyramids. There are many corpses with flies on them. "What the hell just happened?"

Raven: We lost, we won... I am confused. 

Raven passes out, and falls into my arms. I put her on the back of my dragon. 

Koomo: We have a lot of work to do, before people can go back and forth to the Moon from the earth with ease. The War of the Wormholes is not over. 

I take Raven to the Crystal Golem.  He says she's fine, not sick, but wounded, and battle weary. He says he will tend to her. He gives me a list of herbs to bring. I fetch the herbs, and bring them to him in the Cave.

He makes a stew. Raven sleeps under a bear skin by the fire.

Joseph is now a young man. He has wavy sandy blond hair, and one blue eye, and one brown eye. "It seems so long ago, I was Tooth."

"It was, my little brother." Joseph gives me a hug. He turns into a great eagle, and flies into the sky. Then, he becomes a golden knight with huge wings, and flies away.

*The First MoSh*
MoSh sits on the edge of the cave with me. He looks transparent. "Are you a ghost?"

"No, I am MoSh from Dimension X."

"What's that?"

"The special planet we were all born on."

"Who is we?"

"You, me, Raven... all us dreamers, our first lifetime, to be specific."

"Are you from the past?"

"Yes, and no. I am from another dimension's ancient past."

"Are you the one I know?"

"Yes and no. I am him, but also an aspect of him, a version of him, and not him at all. I am gay. HAHAHA."

"Uh...?"

"Don't worry about it. You're my boyfriend in my dimension."

"Ok... this is weird."

"As weird as marrying the Moon Goddess the daughter of the Dream Warrior Master on the Dream Plane, then finding a physical plane version of her not once, but twice, who is also a version of Jean Grey AKA Phoenix, Professor X AKA Nomad, Mr. Bunyip Dreamtime?"

"Well, now that you put it that way..."

The Dimension X MoSh kisses my cheek, and changes into a Naga with a jaguar head, laughs and flies into a portal.

"You need to rest also, O Warrior."

The Crystal Golem leads me to a bear skin. Angel is sleeping there. "She battled with you. Don't you remember?"

"No."

"That's because she merged with you. She doesn't remember either. It's okay. Just go to sleep."

I spoon with Angel, and she mumbles something in her sleep about me. Then, I close my eyes. I hear voices, someone that sounds like the Dalai Lama, and Nichiren Daishonin, and Shakyamuni Buddha, and some others.

I fall into a dream sleep within a dream.

----------


## Man of Shred

> *The First MoSh*
> 
> "Yes and no. I am him, but also an aspect of him, a version of him, and not him at all. I am gay. HAHAHA."



 WHAT?





> "Don't worry about it. You're my boyfriend in my dimension."



 *BOOM CHICKA WAH WAH*






> The Dimension X MoSh kisses my cheek, and changes into a Naga with a jaguar head, laughs and flies into a portal.



 Eyeww! I hope I don't run into the Gay version of Nomad....

----------


## Baron Samedi

Kidnapping Loaf

I am on the Moon. Raven summons a big black car, like a Buick. "Get in!"

I get in. She drives. "What are we doing?"

"We are going to get Loaf. He's going to remember this dream, both of us, dammit!"

"Okay!"

She drives to Earth, to Aotearoa. She slams into a house. We get out. "Loaf? Loaf?" He is outside playing with toy cars in the dirt like a young child.

"Hey Loaf! Hey Josh! Get in! Get in the car, dude!" I laugh.

"Huh? Are you....?"

"Dude, you know us! Get in! HAHAHA!"

"AHA! There they are! Focus lasers on the child!"

Remote viewers, like Men In Black from Dimension X appear. I grab Loaf, and turn on my energy shield. "YOU BASTARDS! GET OUT OF OUR DREAM!"

Raven shoots flaming lightning at them, and we all get in the car and zoom off.  Jets shoot out of the car.

"HAHAHAA! We did it! We did it!" I give the Men In Black the Bronx cheer. 

Raven turns on the radio: A young man, Josh McNabbit, has been nabbed from New Zealand, by two of the Moon People. They are in a black Buick en route to the Dream Moon. The Moon People are armed and dangerous. 

"Shit! Shit! We have to hide!"  

Loaf stuffs a handkerchief in his mouth. "What the hell are you doing, dude?"

"I am being kidnapped. I am playing along with the dream."

"Oh, shit! Are we kidnapping him, Raven?"

"No. We're going to the Moon. Stop talking like a crazy man, Nomad."

"They are going to intercept us. Quick, find some motel or something. Shit shit shit."

Raven drives into a motel building. We get out.  I turn on the TV. There is us, on the news. 

"Those bastards! They are after us! They want to swallow our minds and eat our souls! Shit! What should we do Raven?"

"Calm down, let me think."

"I'm going to do a line of coke. Be right back."

"No, you're not! What the hell is wrong with you, Nomad? Don't you know this is a dream?"

"Oh, shit. I have never even tried coke, but this seems like some crazy cool Quentin Tarantino action flick, so it made sense to do coke."

"Oh, stop talking like and idiot!"

I grab Raven and shake her in panic. "They are coming! What should we do?"

Raven gets upset. "WHY ARE YOU ACTING SO CRAZY, NOMAD! WHAT THE HELL IS YOUR PROBLEM?"

I become sullen. "Sorry, I just keep forgetting this is a dream. That's all."

Loaf wanders around the room touching things.  "Hey! Everything feels so real! So, hey, I was thinking let's go kick those guys asses. This is a dream, after all!"

"Oh, dude! You are so right! That would be epic! HAHAHAHA! Hey, Raven, Loaf has a good idea-"

"I heard," she grins. Now she is Queen of Night with a vampire face.  Loaf is staring in a mirror. He morphs into a vampire. So do I. I suddenly calm down. Three short hidden blades shoot out of my forearms. 

"Let's eat their fucking SOULS."

"And, drink their blood," says Loaf.

We fly through the ceiling. The Men in Black are there. "Hey, you creepy government slaves, COME GET SOME!" 

The Men in Black shoot lasers at us, and Loaf unloads on them with an AK-47. He is laughing. Raven fires lighting at them, and electrocutes them. I teleport behind them, and slice their throats, and drink their blood.

"Want some?"

"I'll find my own prey," Loaf says. The Men in Black hop on hovercycles and fly away. We teleport on to them and bite their necks, and drink their blood. We wipe or mouths sloppily and laugh. Raven punches one right through his head.

"Vampires KICK ASS!" We hi-5.

"Now, let's go to the Apple Store at the Mall, and steal stuff, because we're vampires," Loaf says.

"Okay!" Raven and I laugh. Loaf disappears. Guess he woke up. Raven and I go back to the Moon. She says she wants to see if maybe Loaf will appear in the mall. I say go ahead, and go to sleep in the Biodome.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

I am riding my Juarcycle as Soulkyst, the Vampire. I pick up Loaf in a side car.

He morphs it into a motorcycle.  Guns pop out of our bikes, and we go on a killing spree. TEMPLARS, COME GET SOME!

Our bikes become mecha suits. They form to our bodies. We unloads lead into our enemies and laugh. Then, we eat them.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

I am destroying a castle with TK, then putting it back together, like legos.  I shoot my astral tentacles out, and grab them, and slam them together, then explode, making the castle fall apart.

Raven appears and asks what I am doing. I say, "Practicing Grey Magic."

**8

sex dream

----------


## Man of Shred

you mean you don't remember playing the didgeridoo while projecting it into one of my dreams?

----------


## Miyou

Wow! that "Kidnapping Loaf" dream was pretty damn cool! Was it a shared dream or just in your mind?

----------


## Majinaki

I say both!  ::D:

----------


## Miyou

Haha  ::D:  What I meant was Did his mind just make up all the characters or was it a shared dream?

----------


## Majinaki

Quite likely the dream was shared, hell go ask Loaf what he remembers

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow! that "Kidnapping Loaf" dream was pretty damn cool! Was it a shared dream or just in your mind?



It was a shared dream. We all remember.





> you mean you don't remember playing the didgeridoo while projecting it into one of my dreams?



No, I don't.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Night before last. 

I dream I am with my parents in a large house. There is a strange looking dog-like creature before us. It looks rabid and half-starved, almost demonic. I change into a crazed creature like a wolverine, and tear it to shreds.

***

I am under a house on stilts built on a hill.  My old Drama teacher from high school is leading a cult of young people. She is brainwashing them. I infiltrate the cult to rescue the people from her grasp.  She's actually a demon.

Cool note:

Angel dreamt she turned into a vampire to protect her mother the same night.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES:

Healing Raven.  
She falls asleep in Basara's arms. We take her to the Healing Glen. I summon a purple vortex to suck all the negative energy out. The Frost Giant carries her away, and says she needs to rest a lot.
***

I go into the astral plane.  There are astral demons surrounding Raven that look like General Grevious. They are chanting, "KILL KILL KILL KILL." Raven turns in her sleep. I become a tiny god, and float above her. They laugh at me. I point straws at all of them. They laugh harder. I turn into a tiny black hole, and I suck them in. They scream in surprise and terror. "Welcome to the Zero Point, bitches." I teleport them to a Hell dimension, where they must plant flowers to make up for their sins. 

***

I am in the Biodome with Raven.
I ask Raven if she wants to do healing on her physical body. She says she doesn't think it's possible, and she's tired. I feel her forehead. She has a fever. I take her to Silverwolf's cottage. Pixy makes her soup. Silverwolf adds special herbs to it. Raven's fever breaks. She is delerious, and talking to herself. I kiss her forehead. She falls asleep.

Warrior Tiger says she wants to help. We go to Raven's physical body. WT uses fire to burn up the mucus and germs. I use purple vortexes to clean them out. WT asks if we are done. I say, yes, but this bastard might mutate. But we did our best. WT gives me a hug and kisses my cheek. I blush. She disappears.

***

Serena appears in the Biodome. She says she knows me. She knows we are lovers from past lives, but we don't ever need to talk about it in waking life. She says her physical mind would freak out. I shrug. She grabs me and kisses me. I push her away. She cries. I say sorry, and give her a hug. We speak telepathically. She understands everything. She looks into my eyes and smiles, then turns into stardust and blows away.

----------


## Raven Knight

Thanks to both of you, WarriorTiger and Nomad, for the healing!  ::thanks::  You didn't mention MoSh... Q said MoSh was there, also.  Do you not remember him?  Or just didn't have time to post everything?  Just wondering.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thanks to both of you, WarriorTiger and Nomad, for the healing!  You didn't mention MoSh... Q said MoSh was there, also.  Do you not remember him?  Or just didn't have time to post everything?  Just wondering.



There were a lot of people there. There was so much going on in the different dreams, it's hard to remember everything.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am riding my Juarcycle through Honolulu during the day. I am a vampire. I have my Budgie Sword on my back. Loaf is grinning at me on the side of the road, hitchhiking as a joke. He is a little vampire. I power slide, and he hops on the back. Then, a side car pops out, and he tosses out a bunch of pamphlets.

"What are those?"

"Dream magazines!"

"Are those to lure humans to us, so we can eat them?"

"No."

"Are you some kind of Nazi propagandist?"

"What are you talking about? Let's eat some humans."

Loaf's side car morphs into a motorcycle. We drive into a grocery store parking lot, and leap off our bikes. The humans run in terror. We attack them savagely and laugh.

"Are these real people?"

"No, they are DC's I made for us to eat."

"Oh, thanks, I was hungry."

"I know, you crazed savage."

Loaf turns into a caveman-vampire. So do I. The entire scene shifts, and we are in prehistoric earth, and on a farm at the same time.

(Divergent dream)

In the farm dream, we are vampire-werewolves, and we attack and drink the blood of cattle and sheep. I get fur in my mouth, and spit it out. Loaf laughs.

In the prehistoric dream, we attack stegasauruses. 

Then, we fly into the sky, and battle each other with quick fists. We bow, and Loaf disappears, saying something about working his printing press.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Zaphor: So who are we going to pick up next?

"Queen Zukin."

"Who is that?"

"A dreamer... She naturally shares dreams, but she doesn't really believe yet."

"Alright, I guess I'll be a bus."

"No! Be a dragon. She's remember better."

"That makes sense.  Get on my back."

Zaphor and I fly through space and find QZ's Inner World. It looks like a mountain the size of a planet coming out of a planet. The planet has a lot of water. One side is totally dark, as if the planet does not rotate.

We smash into her house. "HUH HUH HUH HUH!" I laugh, and change into a fat old woman bus driver. "Hey! Q Zoo-ey! Get on the Moon Bus!"

"What the hell? You crazy old bitch!"

"Aw, it's just a joke! Come here!"

"I am not going to remember this stupid nightmare or whatever it is!"

"Aw, why not?"

"Because, you're freaking me out! I am going to kill you, now... if I could just find a knife..."

She runs away. Hey, come back here! I chase her on the back of my dragon, as he busts through her house.  "Q-Zoo-ey! Wait up! I just want to swallow your soul!"

"Swallow this!" She stabs Zaphor with a butter knife. He acts like it hurts. "HA HA! Now, I've got you!" The butter knife changes into an inflatable toy mallet. "What gives? Is this a dream or something?"

I change into nomad form. "Yes! It's me? Don't you remember, Alice? I am the White Rabbit!"

I change into the White Rabbit. "Alice? Alice? Don't you remember?"

"Why are you calling me that? You're nuts."

"The cornfield maze? You don't remember? Aw..."

"I am going to wake up now."

I change into Toto. "Dorothy!"

"Oh, shut up." She disappears. Zaphor turns into a gargoyle and shrugs.

"Do you think she'll remember this?" 

(This was about a week ago.)

"I hope so."

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am at Point Panic. 

"I will get revenge on these impudent humans, for I am a Wolf of The Sea!"

I turn into an orca. I eat tourists and surfers, and laugh. I eat a shark, a squid, an octopus, fish, and some seagulls and sea ducks. Oh, and a seals and sea otters.

"My appetite is voracious! Don't fuck with the Moon People! And, also, don't fuck with my instincts!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

March 16, 2010, 7:30 AM

Deep Dream State

I am on top of the Great Pyramid. It's a bright sunny day. I see a group of Moon Orcs like a biker gang riding in a circle at the base of the pyramid.  I see someone that looks like Link in blue and grey desert nomad clothes. I see someone that looks like Piccolo in desert nomad clothes. The Moon dragons are half asleep.  Some cyborgs and people in Mechs float down from the sky. Raven flies in on what looks like a half-broom half-dragon.
"Where are all the dreamers?" I shout. MoSh and Asuka appear. MoSh is riding something that looks like a leopard-motorcycle. Asuka is riding a dragon-hovercycle. WarriorTiger and Silverwolf appear riding broom-dragons. Other Moon People appear. 

Loaf falls from the sky through a portal fighting a crazed lizard-beast. He kills it and eats it. "I'm fine! I'm fine." A sand dragon appears from the ground under him. "Cool! This is my dragon."

I summon hundreds of pyramids to attract more dreamers. There is a huge battle for fun. Solgawn, my archdemon self, shows up. I think it's Nevergawn. I become Pan, and battle Solgawn, then I eat him. I become Solgawn. I change day to night. 
"Now, to the Moon! I will a portal to open that is cleared by the Wormhole Wyrms!"  We get on the dragons and fly to the Moon.

We have a big party on the in the Biodome, and a jam session with Basara. I play didjeridoo. Guargawn plays drums. MoSh plays electric guitar and sings backup. Raven plays electric guitar. Angel sings. Basara plays bass and acoustic at the same time with four arms. WarriorTiger is on the keyboards. Silverwolf makes fireworks appear.  The Moon Orcs keep getting kicked out for fighting.

Raven: I hope everyone remembers this dream.

Me: I hope I do. 

Raven: You will! 

Raven kisses my cheek, and smooshes a mantra ball in my face.

AndresLD comes up to me. He looks like the desert nomad Link. "I'm Link! I mean, Andre, um... am I going to remember this dream?"

"I don't know, are you?" I smash an orange mantra ball in his face.

missing time
I find a quiet place to go to sleep. Angel finds me, and cuddles up next to me. We fall asleep.

Lucid

I am in the same place where The Cult was.  I am outside, it is a late summer day.  It seems as if there has been a drought. There is a beautiful clear slow moving river going through a gently sloping landscape. There are people milling about as if it's a party. I feel like I am in 1800's America.
A woman tells me there is darkness in the water putrefying it. I see downriver there is something that looks like brown slimy algae growing on the rocks underwater. The water beyond it is disgusting.  
"Aha, this is a dream, so I have powers. The best thing to do to cleanse this, is to use a vortex."
I float above the water upstream of the algae. I wave my hands. The water ripples. I concentrate on a vortex. "Vortex! Vortex!" I shout. Concentric circles appear on the water as if I tossed tiny pebbles in it.  I want to create a tornado, and move it toward the algae. I am afraid of getting that brown slimy crap on me. I think about what my waking life dream guide, Michael, told me to do to be powerful in dreams: nothing. I instinctively move toward my fear. I float higher and forward, directly over the algae. 
I am in a standing position. I put my arms out at my side, like a T. I decide to forget about creating a vortex, and just spin around, trusting that I have enough power to emanate a vortex without trying so hard.
I spin around, faster and faster, and a tornado forms around me, then a hole opens up beneath me, no, a wormhole.  The wormhole is bright and full of colorful patterns. I move down into it. I touch the sides. It feels like plastic, and it has metal rings like a child's tube toy. As I float down, I will the negative energy to go down into the wormhole without affecting me.  At the bottom of the wormhole is a kaleidoscopic Eye of God, like an Alex Grey painting. Its mainly pink and green, but it's full of many colors. I set my feet down on what I sense is the ground or floor of the place. 
I wake up. I try to re-enter the dream, but I don't remember what happened.

Non-Lucid

I am explaining to my mother that it's better to buy many cheap stocks than a few expensive ones, because it's diversified. I wake myself up talking in my sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am riding through Honolulu on my Juarcycle. I am a vampire. There is a cannon mounted on the front, coming out of the Jaguar's mouth. Loaf is hitchiking again, a little cartoon vampire.

I stop. "What's that?"

"A cannon."

"Shoot me."

"No."

"Shoot me out of the cannon."

"Uh... you sure?"

"Just do it, asshole!"

I smash him into a ball in annoyance, but he just grins at me. I stuff him into the Juarcycle cannon. I ride up a mountain, and off the edge, then fire Loaf. He flies out in the shape of a bullet. 

I teleport back to the place I picked him up. He appears a second later.

"Where were you?" I see the images as he speaks.

"I flew through fifteen different worlds, man! Every new one... I hit a pane of glass, or a mirror, and I was a different, creature... a bird, an octopus think, some ogre with wings... just for a split second, then I would fly through a new one, then I went all the way around the world and landed here!"

"That's insane."

"I know." Loaf lights up a cigarette.

"Loaf, what the hell are you doing?"

"Hey, it just a dream! Stop trying to be my dad and telling me what to do!"

"Hey, chill out."

Loaf takes a puff of the cigarette and coughs. I chuckle. 

"What?"

"You coughed on a dream cigarette."

"HEY FUCK YOU. YOU ARE SUCH AN ASSHOLE. YOU KNOW WHAT? I AM NOT GOING TO REMEMBER THIS DREAM. HOW'S THAT?"

"That's pretty lame. Why would you intentionally-" Loaf blasts me with red energy. It kind of tickles. "Hey, stop that! You're going to get a spanking!"

"SHUT THE HELL UP YOU CREEP-O! I HATE YOU! I AM GOING TO KILL YOUR SOUL!" 

"You can't. This is a dream."

"Right. And therefore, I have INFINITE POWERS!"

Loaf morphs into a giant vampire-werewolf beast with six arms and a bunch of guns. He starts shooting up the landscape and forgets about me. He laughs maniacally. A bunch of black things like little bugs stick to him like he's a magnet.

"Hey, that looks like fun!" I morph into Chimera Supreme, my six-legged, four-armed giant centaur form. I have a bunch of guns and laser pistols. The black bug things come to me also. We fuck shit up.  We destroy the landscape until we are exhausted. People run in terror, and we laugh. We collapse like two great gods, and there is a minor earthquake.

I give Loaf some water, and drink some myself.

"Feel better?"

"Yeah. Sorry for acting like an asshole. I guess I just needed to get out some aggression. "

"Me too, I guess."

"I'm tired."

"I know the perfect place to nap."

I take Loaf on the Juarcycle to the Biodome Healing Glen. We fall asleep on the soft grass. I hear people's voices... someone sings and plays music. Raven, Basara, Angel, Red... I hear their voices. I feel Allison's presence, and a cleansing flame. I hear MoSh playing a rock ballad. Asuka asks if we are going to be okay. Raven says yes.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am with Raven before the koi pond mirror. I summon Loaf in a mirror. He is popping zits. 

"Hey! This is private, here!"

"This is dream! You don't have zits."

"Oh. Wait. Are you sure?"

I wiggle and dance like water. I sing a silly song. "Zoobillee Zoo, Zoomboombafoo... Loaf-ey Loaf-oo! This is a dream-oo!"

"Stop it. You're freaking me out."

"This is a dream."

"No it's not. Go away. I'm busy."

"ARRGH! FINE!"

----------


## Caradon

> I wiggle and dance like water. I sing a silly song. "Zoobillee Zoo, Zoomboombafoo... Loaf-ey Loaf-oo! This is a dream-oo!"



 ::rolllaugh::  That's pretty good!

I've sung my share of weird songs in Lucids too.

----------


## Baron Samedi

We are at the Pyramids.

Kraftwerk gets on weird motorcycle with a wolf face on it. The motorcycle is furry. He says, "TO THE MOON!" He is a cyborg.

We go through a wormhole to the Biodome. Kraftwerk walks around, and picks fruit. 

At the concert, he starts dancing like a robot. He has more robot parts on him for some reason.

He says, "Hey Nomad, check it out: Bop-chk-bop-bop! Oh, yeah, I'm dancing in a dream, I'm dancing in a dream!"

----------


## AndresLD

> AndresLD comes up to me. He looks like the desert nomad Link. "I'm Link! I mean, Andre, um... am I going to remember this dream?"
> 
> "I don't know, are you?" I smash an orange mantra ball in his face.



Hahahaha, yup, that sounds like something I would say in a shared dream... dang the whole dreams looks so fun! I wish I could remember it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hahahaha, yup, that sounds like something I would say in a shared dream... dang the whole dreams looks so fun! I wish I could remember it.



When I first started sharing dreams with Raven, we'd remember most, but forget some. This led me to believe whenever I see my name in her DJ, it really is me.

----------


## AndresLD

> When I first started sharing dreams with Raven, we'd remember most, but forget some. This led me to believe whenever I see my name in her DJ, it really is me.



I know what you mean, at first I thought that if one of the persons didn't remember the dream, then it's because it wasn't really that person the one in the dream, but a DC of them rather. But after a couple of experiences, after reading through Raven's journal, your journal, after taking part of the moon bus I came to realize that it is most likely that the person just didn't remember the dream, but he was in it. 
I believe I had a shared dream with Venezlano last week, but he doesn't remember, however I _know_ it was him, it's hard to explain, but you know when it is a DC, and when they are another dreamer, right?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I know what you mean, at first I thought that if one of the persons didn't remember the dream, then it's because it wasn't really that person the one in the dream, but a DC of them rather. But after a couple of experiences, after reading through Raven's journal, your journal, after taking part of the moon bus I came to realize that it is most likely that the person just didn't remember the dream, but he was in it. 
> I believe I had a shared dream with Venezlano last week, but he doesn't remember, however I _know_ it was him, it's hard to explain, but you know when it is a DC, and when they are another dreamer, right?



Yes, usually. DC's are like tv characters, and real people are like real people!

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am brushing my teeth in the bathroom. What? Fangs? No...

I rinse out my mouth. I spit, and look up. What the hell? I am a vampire with pale violet skin, yellow fangs, and red eyes, that change color, and go from vertical slits to swirls. I have long straight white hair, and and wearing a suit with a long black cape that is red on the inside. 

I laugh, then morph into a demon. Red scales grow over my face. Horns grow out of my head. I growl, and the whole room vibrates. I fly through the ceiling, and then down into the ground. 

I am in the Underworld where I am one of the Four Rulers along with Raven, Daygawn, and Angel. I command my minions to pick me loads and loads of flowers, and now go plant some fruit trees, and create some beehives, for I want honey, lots of honey. NOW GO!

I become a demon-vampire. I grin to myself. Jo is beside me, a gargoyle-dog. He rumbles happily. Daygawn asks where the ladies are. I say I don't know, and I don't care right now. He says I am a lame-ass, and he is going to find Raven. He opens a portal and disappears. I nod off in the throne. 

I am awakened by a gargoyle-templar saying they are being attacked on the surface of the planet.  I fly through, and see a bunch of mind-controlled angels with strings in their backs, being controlled by a version of Nevergawn. Nevergawn winks at me, taunting me. 

The gargoyle-templars morph their flowers into axes, and battle the angels. I summon The Budgie Sword, and slam the Moon Blade into it. The Witchblade forms over it. I run through the astral strings with my sword, cutting all the strings. 

Nevergawn spits on my face, then disappears. The spit burns off in my anger. The angel's eyes go from purple swirls, back to normal. An archangel appears, and gathers up the sick angels, and takes them away.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> We are at the Pyramids.
> 
> Kraftwerk gets on weird motorcycle with a wolf face on it. The motorcycle is furry. He says, "TO THE MOON!" He is a cyborg.
> 
> We go through a wormhole to the Biodome. Kraftwerk walks around, and picks fruit. 
> 
> At the concert, he starts dancing like a robot. He has more robot parts on him for some reason.
> 
> He says, "Hey Nomad, check it out: Bop-chk-bop-bop! Oh, yeah, I'm dancing in a dream, I'm dancing in a dream!"



Amazing. I need to remember more of these dreams  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wednesday, March 17, 2010

Abridged

Deep Dream State

I burst out of my coffin. I am cyborg saber-toothed tiger vampire. There are a few remote viewers watching me. I shoot astral tentacles, and grab them, then shrink them, and put them in a containment unit like a little jar. They bang the insides of the jar. I laugh. 

I summon Future's Hope. It morphs into something like an A-Wing with the shape of a lion's head. It's covered in guns. I form a merkabah around it, and fly to the Moon. I see Raven there.

Do you want to go to the Pyramids?

No, I don't feel like it. 

Uh... you sure?

Yeah.

Are you okay?

Yeah... I just want to plant some chocolate trees here in the Biodome. Mm... chocolate!

Okay.

Have fun! Bye.

Bye. Lucid dreams to you, Nomad.

Oh, right, this is a dream!

I fly to the Pyramids.

I make a big entrance to get people's attention. I form my ship around me into a mecha suit, and float down on hover jets.

There are many dreamers there, and the army of Moon Orcs.  

"Who wants to battle?"

The Moon Orcs clang their weapons on their shields and scream. It sounds terrifying. The people of the Dark Tower shout and shoot magic and guns. It doesn't sound as cool.  Zaphor merges with me, and I become a two-headed red dragon.
"To The Outer Lands!"

The forces of the Dark Tower mount up on black Moon Dragons, and the Orcs ride Wolves. Sacrosanct AKA Q10 opens a portal to the Outer Lands. We are in the Colloseum. Sancrosanct explains the rules. 
"Nomad and The Orc King will now battle to see who gets to decide if they want to be defenders or attackers."
"Well, I thought we were going to be-"
"No! You are going to fight for the right to decide, Nomad! FIGHT!"

I am in desert nomad form, and the Orc King is a big green bastard with a two-handed battleaxe. I am wielding two scimitars. I spin around toward him, and he brings his axe down. He misses, and it gets stuck in the ground. I run up the axe, and slice his head.

"Nomad: 1, Orc King, 0!"

The Orc King changes into a giant pit bull. I change cyborg were-cat with huge fists. I send shockwaves at him. He charges me, and dodges the shockwaves. He leaps at me. I change into a Ninja Robin, and flip up and land on his neck. I turn into a cowboy, and put a chain around his neck to choke him, but he has a steel collar on. He throws me, and I fall off and change into a rodeo clown. He changes into a bull and charges me. I stumble, and he pins me agains the wall.

"Orc King: 1, Nomad: 1!"

I multiply myself into tiny Nomads, and swarm over him, stabbing him with my swords. He swats at me, then meditates. His skin becomes like steel. He laughs. I run into his mouth to stab his tongue, but it's also steel. He eats some of my copies.

"Orc King: 2, Nomad: 1!"

He splits his axe into two hand axes, one he throws at me, the other he wields. I dodge the throw, and become microscopic. I infest him, and he falls over dizzy.

"Nomad: 2, Orc King: 2!"

He charges at me, now, spinning two-hand axes. I teleport behin him, and smash him on the head with a hammer.

"Nomad: 3! Nomad, for the Win! Attackers, or Defenders, Nomad?"

"Attackers!"

"The Moon Orcs will have 5 minutes to fortify their position, then you will attack by sea. Now go!"
While the Moon Orcs go to the simulated coast, I try to give a pep talk to the forces of the Dark Tower. 
"Alright, basically, what we gotta do is kick some ass! Who's with me!"
They shout. It still doesn't sound as cool as the Moon Orcs. 
"Let's just have a quick meelee while we're waiting!"
We line up in the colloseum. It's everyone for themselves. It's ridiculous chaos. I chop off someone's head, and hold it up, then Q10 teleports us all to a bunch of Triremes in the Agean Sea. "Ah! We attack Troy!"

We are all wearing ancient armor of the bronze age. Some people alter it, some change completely into other forms. 
There are three main forces on our side: Cyborgs, soldiers, and werebeasts.

NOTES:

I kept morphing into a dragon, then nomad form, then a bronze age soldier.
We battle all day, and lose. We can't penetrate their energy shield until it's too late. I say two out of three. We lose again. We fight again just for fun, and win by using landwyrms. 
I battle the Orc King again for fun. I toss the jar of remote viewers at him. He eats them, and gets indigestion. I win that round, but he wins the battle. 

We go back to the Biodome, and have a big party. We have a concert, and the Orcs get kicked out again.

Other dreamers I remember:
Venezlano was wearing a cape, and wielding a rapier, and he had on boots and a big hat. Then he changed into a weird beast with a second head on its belly. He met me in my castle, and he also had two big golden fists in the battle. 
AndresLD looked like Link in grey-blue desert gear with two swords.
Majinaki had two swords of differing lengths, and was a ninja.
Robo and Kraftwerk were cyborgs. They were both covered in guns.
Mowglycdb was a fox-man with a laser pistol, and energy grenades.
Loaf was a vampire teleporting around and biting the orcs savagely.
Raven showed up later, and was a vampire Queen of Night.
Angel was in vampire Angelwitch form.
WarriorTiger was a wolf-cat cyborg.
Silverwolf was a little witch flying around giving people empowerments.
Red was a little vampire in red with a bladed staff, throwing ninja stars and caltrops.
MoSh was a great green dragon. Asuka was riding his back, shooting strange arrows.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I meet Raven on the Moon.

Alright, let's go find Lonewolf, but we have to pick up MoSh first. We go to his house. He steps out.

Why are you here, Nomad? 

Why not? Lonewolf and I are dream-homies, even though not real life homies.

Uh... ok. Shit! Where's Raven?

Damn, she woke up. I just turned into a bloodhound, and everything. 
I turn into a sad basset hound.

Stop fooling around, Nomad, and let's go. 

Me and MoSh get on motorcycles, and I create a portal. We go through. Lonewolf is standing in the middle of a wheatfield looking at the night sky. MoSh changes into a raven, and gets off his bike. I get off mine, and float over to Lonewolf. 

A bunch of ravens fly up in my face. "Protect the father, we must."

"Hey. Hey, stop that! You assholes! I'll eat you up like the Big Bad Wolf!"

I change into a saber-toothed tiger. The ravens peck at me. Lonewolf just keeps looking up at the sky. I change into a raven. The other ravens are confused. 

Hey! Hey! Where did you go?

"Where did you go?" I mock. They attack me again. I change into a shaman. I make psyslocibin spores come out of my pores. They stop attacking me. Some of them lick my skin. 

"Don't fuck with shamans!" I proclaim. MoSh changes back into himself, but he's a biker. 

Dude, calm down. 

Want some spores, MoSh? They come out of my pores.

Uh... No.

MoSh and Lonewolf go off and talk. I see Chris nearby. He looks at me, and starts laughing. He changes into Grape Ape, and knuckle walks all over the field. He tells me I am ok, I am hilarious, and to stop being so serious. 

I tell him I am not very serious. He says, yes, I am. Then, he changes into a clown, and makes a big clown-hand, and slaps me. 

I change into a clown, and throw a pie at him. We get in a big clown fight. The ravens eat the pies.

"Dude! I am TRIPPING BALLS!" one of the ravens says. He turns into a dark skinned man with black hair, and rolls around on the ground laughing.

Raven Knight appears in a portal, sneezes, then disappears.

MoSh turns and looks at me, confused and annoyed.

I turn into a rock and float in the air. Someone hits me with a wiffle ball bat, and I go sailing over a mountain. I turn into Sailor Moon riding a broom.

MoSh tells me to stop fooling around, and we might learn something. I come back down to earth, and Lonewolf is sitting on a log by a fire. He is telling us a story. As the story unfolds, the smoke takes the shape of it.

"Long ago, and yet, not so long ago. There was a boy who's best friend was a wolf. The boy didn't relate very well to his own family, or to any other humans for that matter. He didn't even like other wolves that much, just his one wolf friend. One day, the wolf died. The boy cut the body of the wolf open and climbed inside, then he became the wolf. He began eating all the people of his village, beginning with his family first. Soon, he was alone, in the village, and he ruled it, alone."

Is that about you?

No. It's about the first dreamer.

I don't get it.

It doesn't matter. Now, we smoke the sacred herbs. 

Lonewolf passes around a peace pipe, and we all smoke it. We howl at the night sky, and we change into wolves. We growl and walk in a circle around the fire. The fire grows into a big fire tornado, then goes out.

We hunt down a huge male elk and eat it, then we go to sleep in dens.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am in a strange house. This is not my house! Do an RC.

I can breathe through my pinched nose.

Aha! This is a dream! I keep my fingers on my pinched nose so as not to lose lucidity. 

I remember I did this in a dream before... Is this a dream? Of course it is! Dammit! Oh, what's that?

I want to use two hands to-

I lose lucidity.

(Maybe I should use a clothespin? HAHHAHA!)

----------


## Man of Shred

Not a good idea to dream within the circle of dreamers lonewolf has set up. unless you are within that circle of dreamers. That's why the ravens were pecking at you. Sure you and him are dream friends, but not everyone there has given their permission to dream with you.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Not a good idea to dream within the circle of dreamers lonewolf has set up. unless you are within that circle of dreamers. That's why the ravens were pecking at you. Sure you and him are dream friends, but not everyone there has given their permission to dream with you.



But we were in a neutral area of the dream plane, weren't we?  Not actually in anyone's inner world... which is basically a public place... which makes me think that unprovoked attack was completely uncalled for.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Not a good idea to dream within the circle of dreamers lonewolf has set up. unless you are within that circle of dreamers. That's why the ravens were pecking at you. Sure you and him are dream friends, but not everyone there has given their permission to dream with you.



He and the ravens have come into my dreams many times.  I think they were pecking at me because they felt the need to protect Lonewolf, not themselves. Anyway, we all sat around and smoked a peace pipe. So, I feel we all made peace.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am at a gourmet Burger King where they sell expensive seafood with MoSh and Asuka. I wonder why I am there, being a vegetarian.

----------


## AndresLD

> Other dreamers I remember:
> Venezlano was wearing a cape, and wielding a rapier, and he had on boots and a big hat. Then he changed into a weird beast with a second head on its belly. He met me in my castle, and he also had two big golden fists in the battle. 
> AndresLD looked like Link in grey-blue desert gear with two swords.



I wish I could remember this one, it sounded so much fun! I have to work on my recall, lately I only remember fragments of dreams  ::?:

----------


## Queen Zukin

> She naturally shares dreams, but she doesn't really believe yet.



I believe, I'm just very cautious because I've had some bad experiences with this in the past.





> "Q-Zoo-ey! Wait up! I just want to swallow your soul!"



What a way to encourage me to get on your bus! Let's just turn this into a nightmare while we're at it!

----------


## Man of Shred

Nomad, The raven circle isn't a frat boy club. I have no idea what your dream really meant, And I'm not going to bother interpreting it.

 Some of the dreaming places are for those members only. It's the same reason why my inner world is hidden. It's the same reason why some of our dream places are hidden. It's also the same reason why Those shamans didn't want loaf at their gathering. Because a structure of intent and respect for sacred ritual exist there. Sure the ravens can come to a public friendly place: The moon. But you have to learn to respect the practices of other people.

 If the Ravens come visit you... Fine. If you want do dream within the circle there's a thread at the Shamanic warrior site where you can answer some questions and PM them to Mornings Son at that forum.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Nomad, The raven circle isn't a frat boy club.



Nope.  There are women in it, too!  :Cheeky:  LOL!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I believe, I'm just very cautious because I've had some bad experiences with this in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> What a way to encourage me to get on your bus! Let's just turn this into a nightmare while we're at it!



So have I. One was with a woman I was in love with... Sorry I frightened you. I did not consciously intend to dream with you.  I wasn't lucid either. Actually, I rarely am.  Sometimes when I joke around with people in dreams, I end up annoying them or frightening them. 





> Nomad, The raven circle isn't a frat boy club. I have no idea what your dream really meant, And I'm not going to bother interpreting it.
> 
>  Some of the dreaming places are for those members only. It's the same reason why my inner world is hidden. It's the same reason why some of our dream places are hidden. It's also the same reason why Those shamans didn't want loaf at their gathering. Because a structure of intent and respect for sacred ritual exist there. Sure the ravens can come to a public friendly place: The moon. But you have to learn to respect the practices of other people.
> 
>  If the Ravens come visit you... Fine. If you want do dream within the circle there's a thread at the Shamanic warrior site where you can answer some questions and PM them to Mornings Son at that forum.



The establishment of everything is inverted into the nothingness of the universe. Magical minds melt at the madness of morning mold molting into dead centipedes. 

As far as the shamans gathering, I was apparently accepted, though I set no intent to dream with them, nor did I ask permission. I have no idea who they are, and I barely remember the dream. So, I don't really get how all that works.

I knew nothing of going to a sacred space, only finding Lonewolf. That was my only intent. I interpret us smoking a peace pipe as us making peace.  I interpret the ravens saying, "Protect The Father" as them wanting to protect him. I think that's pretty straightforward.  Lonewolf allowed me into the circle around the fire, in the dream, and there was no antagonism from him.  

I understand asking permission is important for you.  It's polite, and important. I feel that if I have already dreamed with people, the permission is basically there. I guess I can ask people I have dreamed with if I can dream with them, but it seems redundant.  So, anyway, I wasn't trying to invade anything sacred or trespass upon sacred ground, just dream with a guy who has come into my dreams many many times. 

We can continue this discussion by PM, if you would like.

----------


## Man of Shred

> The establishment of everything is inverted into the nothingness of the universe. Magical minds melt at the madness of morning mold molting into dead centipedes.



 I'm sorry, but since when does psycho babble constitute a valid argument?

 And sorry for arguing with you. I'm just sick of lonewolf Barking at me in my dreams. In your dreams he's your friend. In my dream I got shit for allowing you to come. I don't understand that either.

----------


## Samael

I'm not sure that counts as psychobabble so much as madness.

Well, my mind is melted. Who wants cookies?

Also, I read that right after coming back from the new _Alice in Wonderland_ movie. I'm just gonna go check that I'm actually awake...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Back to the Dream JournaL

NOTES

I may be going to prison for two years. I AM going to prison for two years. An ex-con gives me jeans and a jacket to wear. I am in a... school?

I go to the bathroom, and look in the mirror. I can see I am wearing a training bra through my thin spaghetti strap top. I am afraid of getting raped.

A lady cop tells me to hurry up. I see Ben Strong.

***

Now I can't even remember this dream. DAMMIT. I should've written stuff down when I woke up, but I didn't have time.

***

From a few nights ago.

I am on a mountaintop. I am red dragon-man. I am practicing with a double-bladed staff. Pyramid Song by Radiohead is playing. I summon a bunch of small black DC orbs to attack me to spar with. 

I unfurl my wings, and fly to a spire. I commune with the Chinese gods.

----------


## KingYoshi

> I go to the bathroom, and look in the mirror. I can see I am wearing a training bra through my thin spaghetti strap top. I am afraid of getting raped.



Lol, sounds like a crazy one! Too bad you can't remember more of it.

----------


## Samael

> I can see I am wearing a training bra through my thin spaghetti strap top.







> I'm standing in line when I realize that my already ridiculous costume has been substituted for a sheer lingerie-style robe.



I'm sensing a common theme here. Okay, who else has been having dreams involving embarrassing female clothing? I want a poll.

As Yoshi said, sounds like a crazy dream that doesn't call for an encore. :(

----------


## Kraftwerk

> I'm sensing a common theme here. Okay, who else has been having dreams involving embarrassing female clothing? I want a poll.
> 
> As Yoshi said, sounds like a crazy dream that doesn't call for an encore.



I do... Its creeepy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I was at an outdoor basketball court. A young man proclaimed he is going to stay a virgin until marriage, because he loves God, and obeys his commandments.
I repeated what he said to some others, and he assumed I was talking shit about him, but I wasn't. He confronted me, and here was my reply as I grabbed the basketball from him, and walked to the basket. At the end of the rhyme, I passed the ball to him, and jumped on the frame which holds up the backboard.


Listen to what I say 
specific-ally
I coddle you with my words
most tender-ly
I know you want to be heard,
but I throw you a curve
ball, 
hey i've been through heaven, 
and i've been through hell
y'all

Parlez vous France?
I pull a snail from its shell
most delicate-lay
i know you mean to be 
gentleman-lay
I get down with the ladies
explicit-lay
I taste the fruits of the garden
exquisitelay MWAH
delicioso
you want, too! 
I know so!

young prince you prance 
around the issue fancifully
we've all used a little tissue
in our day when we mass debate the issue
i'm dancin' and primpin' and poppin,
i choke my lock and get stompin'
some chicks say my chicken
is finger licken good,
so what do you do with your 
morning wood?
do you do what you shouldn't
or what you should?

Don't mince words, 
don't swallow your verbs
spit, son, 
then you might admit, one
I know you want some o' dat,
some-some
we all started out as two then, one,
then mitosis, oh, my boy's got halitosis
someone give him some gum!

I don't trust in lust,
God or Gus, 
first I get up, get down,
then bus' a nut up in your ass
if you don't wanna burn when it's your turn, 
just pass, 
but who knows, you might like grass
and who knows, in the sack you might last
so get up off yo' ass
get what you want, get what you need
 my knowledge is like a mustard tree seed
feed it and it grows
let the waters flow
if you cut me, do i not bleed?
i know the thing you want,
the thing you need
we all want the puddy tat
Hey Rocky, watch me pull a skat
right out of my hat:

skoobedy boop-a-boob-bop
a rram-a-dum-dam-doe
sloodey-boodey-boodey-boodey-boodey
i know you want the poonay-nay-booYAH

*8*

woohoo I freestyled in a dream!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Lol, sounds like a crazy one! Too bad you can't remember more of it.



I remember a little more, but I don't have time to write all the details.  I had the dream because a friend of mine was talking about jury duty, and it made me think of when I went to jail. I also have been thinking about going back in the military, which is a like prison in some ways. I took it as a sign to NOT go back in.





> I'm sensing a common theme here. Okay, who else has been having dreams involving embarrassing female clothing? I want a poll.
> 
> As Yoshi said, sounds like a crazy dream that doesn't call for an encore.



Cool! These synchronicities are strange. I have even had waking life and dream synchronicities with others, like there are parallels between my waking life and their dreams, or vice versa. Very strange and specific ones.





> I do... Its creeepy.



You call for an encore?  :Sad: 

Thanks for reading, everyone.  :smiley:

----------


## Majinaki

> Thanks for reading, everyone.



Your welcome!

----------


## Baron Samedi

lucid

I am in Iraq in a bombed-out city. Everything is shit. I am walking down a dusty street. I see Iraqi people with ropes trying to pull a large oil drum off the top of a building. A boy says to me, "The barrel is full of a red dye, a dangerous dye that we need, so we have to be careful."

I grab the rope, and pull. The barrel falls to the ground, and cracks. A red powder puffs out. 

"Oh shit. This is the explosive powder They used to take down the World Trade Center. We can't breathe this shit in!" I say.

The boy gets some on his hand, and he starts screaming, "It burns, it burns!"

I grab him, and dust the powder off as best as I can. "Don't get any more on your skin!" He screams louder. "Shit! Someone call 9- Dammit! Someone get this boy some help!"

Someone says, "Okay, uh... fuck. I guess we have to call The General. There is no one else that could help us. Call The General."

The boy puts his hands behind his back. He grins madly, and his eyes turn black. "What are you doing? Let me see your hands!"

He brings up one of his hands which is bandaged with a razor blade partially hidden in the bandages. He drags it down the center of my torso. "Hey! Stop that! You're going crazy!"

I look down, and I see a red messy streak. I feel no pain, so I assume it's the dye.  

The General rides up on a tank. He surveys the scene sternly. He is an Iraqi. 
"Hmm... What is going on here? What's the problem? Someone fucking around? Trying to steal our precious red dye? Insubordinate fucking civilians. You pathetic excuses for humans. What waste of life and breath."

"Sir, Mr, General, sir, this boy-" says a teenage girl.

"Silence, you little bitch!"

"You asshole! Can't you see this boy needs help?" says the girl.

The General shoots a cable around her neck, and then her limbs. The cable wraps around her and cuts into her flesh. I want to help the girl, but I can't help her and the boy at the same time. All the civilians begin to scream. The boy cuts me some more. Dammit! I fly away from the boy. 

The General strides up to the boy. "And this is what you get-" he cuts off one of the boy's hands. The boy screams like a banshee. "for screaming." He cuts off the other boys hand.

The General looks at me. "And you, Mr. Hero, you pathetic excuse for an American. Thank you for all your help, you worthless piece of shit. You can't save anyone. Let's see if you can save yourself." 

He walks toward me with two large knives drawn. I run behind a sand dune, and he follows me. I fly up into the air. He mocks me with flying gestures. He is suddenly wearing a wooden jaguar-god helmet. "This asshole is mocking me! Wait, I'm flying. This is a dream!"

"Fly away, little birdie. You little weak piece of shit. Go, fly home, American!"

"Fuck you. This is a dream."

"HAHA! We'll see if it's a dream when I gouge your eyes out, little birdie."

"This is a dream. FUCK YOU MAN."

I fly up, and extend my arms and spin around to create a tornado. Nothing happens. DAMMIT.

"Fire! Fire! Fire!" I say, trying to summon fire. Nothing seems to happen. I point at him with my hands, thinking of fire, then water, then ice to freeze him. It's then I notice a crackling fire is coming up from the ground, and impeding his progress. He falters, and seems in a daze. Aha, my fire is working! I will fuck him up!

I wake up, severely disturbed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

non-lucid

I am a teenager. I am in a strange house, but it's my house. I walk into my room to get some underwear. I have on jeans and a t-shirt, but no underwear. There are three people in my room, a lady, her sister, and a young son of the first lady.  They are putting their things in my drawers.

"Uh... what are you people doing in my room?"

"Sorry honey, this is our room."

Goddammit! My parents let this random homeless family stay in my room! Shit! They could've told me first!  

"Okay..." I force a smile. "Well, this used to be my room... Anyway, do you guys know where my things are? I need my clothes... I need to know where my stuff is."

"We didn't do anything with your stuff. This room was empty when we got here, except for the furniture."

"Well, do you know where my mom moved my stuff?"

"Sorry honey. We have no idea. Why don't you ask your mom? Like I said-"

"I KNOW WHAT YOU SAID. BUT, I NEED SOME GODDAMNED UNDERWEAR!"

I pull my pants down and expose myself.

"Oh, my God! A penis!" The mom puts her hand up and averts her eyes. Her sister stares and smiles.  The boy plays with toy trucks.

I take off all my clothes. "I AM GOING TO WALK AROUND NAKED UNTIL I GET SOME GODDAMNED UNDERWEAR! NOW WHERE IS IT?''

"We don't know! Sorry!"

"Ugh. You're useless."

I walk outside. There are pretty flowers and vegetables growing outside. I piss in a flower bed. Water the plants... water the plants. Oh, I should actually water the plants! I get two Brita water pitchers, and walk back to the plants. What the hell? I am walking around naked outside! I put one of the pitchers in front of my crotch. Hmm... what happened to my clothes? I need some goddamned underwear!

I wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

*Cycle The Power*

I am meditating in my meditation room before my mirror in my Living House the great banyan three at the base of The Tower. I am in desert nomad form, but I am wearing blue, black and grey instead of white. I have reddish eyes and fangs. I am a nomad-vampire. Zaphor appears in the mirror.

"O great red dragon, my father-mentor, my sacred dream guide, I have a question, my lord."

"Hey, what's with all the weird formal crap all of a sudden, man? It's not like I am some crazy god, no more than any other sentient life force, or non-sentient being that exists in all the infinite universes of this dimension, and all infinite dimensions... ya know?"

"Uh... I don't know why I said that. I- dammit. It's this Deep Dream State bullshit. It's like... I am totally unaware of the physical plane. Even as I say this, I am still unaware of it. I have so much power in this state, godlike power, but, when I am Lucid, my power is weak, and when I am non-lucid, I forget I even have power, and almost never use it instinctually. My only way for me to remember these dreams is to channel you, Dream Guide. I'm so frustrated. When I remember these dreams, they are so long, beautiful, vivid, and epic... But, I have them hours before I have those lame non-lucid or even Lucid REM dreams... They just don't feel real, in remembering... all blurry. But, at the same time, my waking life memories, they are always blurry in the remembering."

"Don't you realize it has something to do with your physical myopia? Don't you remember, as a child, and even into your 20's your dreams were always blurry, because you were aware you were not wearing your glasses while asleep, then you decided to make them clear, to make your dream eyes see clearly?"

Suddenly, Zaphor's beautiful red dragon face became vivid and clear. I could see the detail of the shadow of his scales on each other, and the variations of color in his teeth and eyes.

"You see? You see?"

"AHA! Thank you, Zaphor!"

"Okay, but what about the power? That really bothers me. In the Deep Dream state, I have all this power, and in Lucids, my power is so weak."

"It's because when you are aware of the physical plane, you feel fear and pain, you think with limits. It's simply a state of mind. There is nothing you have to actually do. When in Deep Dream state, your un-awareness of the physical plane gives you power. The physical plane is limiting, but not as much as you think. There is danger, and your fear can keep your physical body from harm at times. There is no need for this on the dream plane. You are beginning to understand, my apprentice. You have to do Nothing, O god of Nothing. Therein lies your power. Forget about technique. Release the fear, anxiety, and limits."

"But, how do I do that?"

"I will tell you what Sacrosanct said when you asked him about drawing power from the dream plane into the astral and especially physical plane. I notice you have been doing the meditation he suggested for money-energy, gold, which is wise. As you Cycle the Power between Dream, Astral and Physical Planes, for this obstacle, you must Cycle the Power between Deep Dream, Non-Lucid, and Lucid states of dreaming. Now, we will meditate, and Cycle the Power together, Nomad."

Zaphor steps out of the mirror, in dragon-man form. "So, you must mediate also, Zaphor?"

"Of course! How do you think I gained this power I have?"

*Dreamscape Sadness*

We walk outside the room.  We descend a spiraling staircase made out of living wood. "I haven't been here for awhile, in my Living House. It makes me sad somehow... I was so into dreamscaping for awhile, and we created all these settings... so many places, and then I don't go there anymore because I don't have time or energy, or I forget about them. I am afraid they are going to go away."

"Do not fear that!" he laughs. "Don't you know these places exist without your conscious thought? They will exist even when you die. Of course, at that time, you will be in these places even more so! Guargawn is living at your Temple. Spike and Red often visit your Vampire Castle, and there are some tenants in your Living House here that you don't know about."

"Who?"

"Sentient birds, and other animals."

"Oh!"

"And the City of Nowhere is full of life, refugees, dreamers, all kinds of people. You are a Builder. You are like a Weaver Bird, and a Termite Colony. Now, let us go to The Pool of Tranquility. Your lover awaits us there."

*At the Sacred Pool*
We teleport to the Pool of Tranquility. Angel is quietly meditating, sitting on grey sand near the shore of a large lake.

"We will now begin our meditation. She will join us in time. Sh."

Zaphor and I sit near the pool which empties into the lake. We close our eyes, and his voice is low and resonant. I feel it in my chest.

"Now visualize the Three States as three colored balls of light, Deep, Lucid, and Stupid. heheh." 

"Hey!"

"Sh, just listen, and do what I say. heheh."

I visualize a light blue ball of light at my third eye, then a red ball of light above it, and slightly forward, then a purple ball of light below and slightly forward. I move the energy, a trail of light out of the blue ball to the red, then to the purple orb, then back to the blue. 

"Now, CYCLE THE POWER!"

I make the light go faster and faster between the three orbs.

"Now, focus on your magic, simple magic, elemental magic, three types of magic: Earth, Fire, Water. Visualize yourself in the Lucid state, using all three magics. You are aware of both the physical and dream planes. You can use all three kinds of magic at all times."I make words appear on the orbs: Earth, Fire, Water. The movement of light slows and stops. "You are in the Lucid State. Now, CYCYLE THE POWER." Again, I move the light between all three orbs. "Good, Nomad, you are learning, Padawan."

"Huh?"

"Sh! heheh. Focus!"

Angel sits by us. "What are you guys doing?" I open my eyes.

"We are-"

"Hey, stop that you. Keep your eyes closed." I hear Zaphor speaking quietly to Angel. She sits down and meditates. A green dragon-man appears, greets Zaphor silently, and meditates with us. Raven and Allison step of from the trees. I sense them, but don't see them. Raven asks Zaphor what we are doing telepathically. They join us in meditation. Allison says it's boring, and gets on the back of a winged beast and says she has some monsters to kill. Raven says she will join her in a bit. Allison flies away. 

Many other entities join us. We sit in a circle, and say, "Om..."

*Circles and Orbs*

I fly up out of my body into outer space. I am staring into an orb of pure fire. It changes to water, then to ice, then to earth, then fire covers the earth, then water puts out the fire, and mixes with the earth. Then, the water freezes, and the earth and ice separate. There are other versions of me sitting around the orb in a circle. I see all my dream lovers in a vertical circle. I see my dream friends in other circles. All the circles spin around the orb, creating a sphere. We get sucked into the orb. 

I am a witch staring into a crystal ball at all my Selves as one, all my Lovers as one, all my Friends as one, all my Pets as one, all my Allies as one, walking like Dorothy, the Tin Man, The Scarecrow, the Cowardly Lion and Toto down the Yellow Brick Road, but the background is all fire. "Hello, my pretties. Yes, come to me, and eat my poppy seed morphine cakes! Sleep, sleep into the Deep Dream State, for there you access Infinite Power! Upon waking you will be Lucid, upon waking from that State, Non-Lucid. Oh, how I love you my Self, my Friends, my Allies, and my Pretty Pets!"

I send flying monkeys to the group walking in the crystal ball. "These will keep you lucid at all times! Do not fear the physical plane monkey, O Nomad. I do not fear a bucket of water! HAHAHAHA!"

I wake up. Where am I? I am laying on the edge of the lake. Angel and Zaphor are staring down into my face. Raven is staring at the night sky. I hear MoSH and Asuka quietly speaking. I sit up. Angel says I was talking in my sleep. "Hello, beautiful! So, will you remember this dream?"

"Probably not!" Angel laughs.

Zaphor speaks to me telepathically. "It's better for her not to, right now. There is a wall between her dream self and her waking mind.  It's a barrier that she needs for awhile. Just as Professor X separated Jean Grey from The Phoenix, she has done this to herself. It's necessary for now. One day, it will be fused, but until then, just be patient and gentle with her waking mind. She is Jean Grey, and you are Professor X, Nomad. You must not awake The Phoenix right now. Let it sleep." I nod.

*Lonewolf in the Sky*

Lonewolf is a constellation, as a wolf running across the night sky, chasing a coconut crab. He catches it, and eats it.  "Aha! I finally got you, you limey bastard!"

He looks at me, then changes into a wolf-man. He winks, then wags his finger at me sternly, then smiles and laughs. I am confused. He flies down from the sky, standing on the back of a great eagle. He merges with the eagle, and lands on the beach. His clothes look like a Southwest Indian from 200 years ago. His wings fold into his back. He is smiling at me madly. His eyes swirl into portals. I refuse to get sucked in, and look away. 

"Hmm... Was it you? Or was it not you? I don't think it was. I trust you, implicitly, at a subconscious level, but, at a conscious level not so much."

Astral tentacles come out of the back of his head, and he probes my mind with them. He tries to make them invisible, but I see them. I swat them away. "Hey, stop, that, _____ leave my mind alone!"

"Why did you call me that!"

"I don't know. I just did."

"Hmm... Your energy, my gut tells me I can trust you... but there is something... You are a bit of a rogue, are you not?"

"Yes, and you are a ronin. So, aren't we kindred spirits?"

"But, you refuse to submit to the Ancient Magic."

"Don't you mean Your Magic, Lonewolf."

"Sh! There are enemies nearby!"

Suddenly a group of female archers pop out in a circle around us, with their bows aimed at us. I recognize them as DC's. "Hey stop that! Those are DC's created by your own mind, your paranoia."

"Huh?" The archers disappear. Lonewolf grins sheepishly, then blushes. He suddenly gets angry, and grows to skyscraper size. "Don't you try and school me, boy! I take shits more wise and powerful than you!" He grabs me and inspects me closely. I tell the Biodome AI  that I am not in danger. She teleports both of us outside the Biodome.

I engulf myself in flames, and he drops me, his hand burning. "Gah! You impudent fool! Now you are going to pay!"  Lonewolf shrinks back to normal size, and changes into a wolf. He multiplies himself into many different wolves. I ask Q10 to take us to the Outer Lands. He teleports us there, but Lonewolf doesn't notice. He is an a small mountain, and I am on the other. We are to battle alone with only DC's to aid us. I feel Zaphor inside me.

Lonewolf is many different kinds of wolves, arctic wolves, grey wolves, red wolves, timber wolves... He runs down the mountain, charging at me, there are ravens riding on the back of the wolves, with arms, cackling in delight. All the eyes of Lonewolf become portals. I feel myself getting sucked in. I summon an army of summoners. The summoners summon mythical beasts and elementals. I shrink to the size of an atom to become invisible. I get sucked through one of the portal eyes. Everything is confusing. I become completely disoriented. All is a blur of color, and all sound is chaos. I hear strange voice, and snatches of dreams all over the world from all times. There is no linear time anymore. I feel no emotion, but a vague frustration of trying to make anything out. 

*Lonewolf and I*
I see a bunch of scenes: 
I am giving Lonewolf a tour of my steampunk robot shop on the asteroid Q10.  

Lonewolf and I are a man and woman getting married on the Great Plains hundreds of years ago. 

Lonewolf and I are two cyborgs in a distant future battling alien invaders above earth. 

We are two datura plants growing in the Garden of Eden. We are sword fighting on the bow of a ship. 

He is the captain, and I am the leader of a mutiny. He lunges at me, and I fall into the water. He drives the ship away, and I drown. 

We are two white boys in California in the 1950's eating ice cream, and playing marbles. We talk about dreams, and decide to use the marbles to see if we can do magic if we put them in a circle. MoSh comes and makes the marbles float into the air, and Raven coats them in sparkling light magic, then Allison coats them in flame. Mowglydcb is a little fox, and jumps out and eats the marbles.

We are two drag queens in the late 1800's in the Midwest. We are getting ready to do the Can Can. He grins at me in my dress, and smacks my butt. We step out on stage. The audience is full of cowboys and men in top hats.

We are on a spaceship, and he is the captain. He sends me as an envoy to pilot a small fighter ship to land on an alien mother ship and communicate with them. The aliens kill me, and he can never forgive himself.

Lonewolf and I are two Indian shamans. He is my mentor. We are in a sweat lodge. We drink a psychedelic soup from a bowl, and see shapes in the steam.

I am suddenly back on the battlefield. It is bloody with all kinds of DC's. Q10 says: Nomad: 1, Lonewolf, 1! One on one battle for a tiebreaker! No DC's!

*In the Colloseum*

We are teleported to the colloseum. Lonewolf comes at me with many fast punches. I duck, dodge, and counter. He hits me in the jaw. I duck and punch him in the crotch. He bends over. I grab his head, and knee him in the face. He stands up, and teeth and blood fall out of his mouth. He grins, and turns into a saber-toothed tiger, and lunges at me. He pounces on me, and rips my heart out with his teeth, and munches on it. I tell him thats not real, and I turn into an adamantium android, and grab my heart back, and shove it in my chest. His eyes become portals again. I summon a lemon in my mouth and bite down, squirting lemon juice into his eyes.

He backs up, and turns into a man. I laugh. He becomes a stone monolith. I hit him, and he laughs. I push him over, and he leans and falls on my foot. I am trapped. I hear him laughing. I changing into a worm, and crawl out from under him. He changes into a raven and eats me. I turn into bacteria and infect him. He changes into a white blood cell, and eats me again. I change into a purple monster, and burst out of him. He forms into The Sandman, and becomes a sandstorm, whipping into me. I change into a pyramid. He changes into a grave robber with a pickaxes, and digs a hole, and burrows into me. I change into a granite sphere. He changes into a granite eating worm, and burrows into me again. I change into a termite mound, and confuse him with many passages. He changes into a termite colony and explores them all. 

He finds me in the main chamber. He is a large black scorpion, and I am a tarantula. He snaps one of my legs, and stings me. I leap upon him and bite him. He stings me again. I wrap his stinger in a web. He changes into a fly and laughs, then teleports outside the colony. He is a Masai Warrior with a spear. I change into a lion and lunge at him. He stabs me in the ribs. I pounce on him, and he bites me on the nose. I claw at his chest, then her turns into a swarm of biting insects.

"ENOUGH! This is a draw!" I hear Sacrosanct's voice. We are back in the Colloseum. A gong resounds as we bow to each other.

"You are still not my equal, Mr. Nomad-whoever-you-are."

"Rather prideful, are you not, brother?"

"It takes one to to know one, O Mirror."

I hear a raven's cry, and Lonewolf disappears in a puff of smoke.

"Is he going to remember this dream?" I ask Sacrosanct.

"No, he has too much on his mind. He is dreaming a lot of dreams recently, and many tonight. He has much more important dreams to remember.  He is looking for something."

"Oh."

"Now you feel insignificant." Zaphor laughs. "Don't worry about it."

I open a portal back to the Biodome's healing glen, and fall alseep in the grass.

I have a dream about being a boy with a dog, in a field of wildflowers. We are playing fetch, and chasing butterflies.

----------


## Raven Knight

Wow... that was quite a dream.  It took a while before I started using my powers inside a non-lucid dream sometimes, and sometimes I still don't think of it.  As for when lucid, it used to take a lot more focus than it usually does now.  In the dream in Iraq your fire was coming, it was just taking more focus to get it to happen.

When I first started dreaming it took me a lot longer than it seems to be taking you to get lucid dreams and control over those dreams, so maybe you're just expecting too much, too soon.  These things take time.  And maybe if you have something to help you focus... I use music... that can help move things along quicker.

One thing that helped me a lot, IWL, associate the results you want with what you use to focus.  I did a strong association IWL between the song Battery and a bolt of lightning.  :Cheeky:  Whenever I would hear the song Battery I would have images in my mind of bolts of lightning being called down from the sky.  So it came to be that in a dream I would actually expect a bolt of lightning when I heard or even thought of Battery.  Zaphor mentioned meditation, maybe you can do that in meditation - connect your method of focus with the results you want it to produce.  :Shades wink: 

I am going to try to get into your non-lucid and normal lucid dreams.  Maybe there is something I can do to help there.  Your dream powers are there, you just need to learn to better access them.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow... that was quite a dream.  It took a while before I started using my powers inside a non-lucid dream sometimes, and sometimes I still don't think of it.  As for when lucid, it used to take a lot more focus than it usually does now.  In the dream in Iraq your fire was coming, it was just taking more focus to get it to happen.
> 
> When I first started dreaming it took me a lot longer than it seems to be taking you to get lucid dreams and control over those dreams, so maybe you're just expecting too much, too soon.  These things take time.  And maybe if you have something to help you focus... I use music... that can help move things along quicker.
> 
> One thing that helped me a lot, IWL, associate the results you want with what you use to focus.  I did a strong association IWL between the song Battery and a bolt of lightning.  Whenever I would hear the song Battery I would have images in my mind of bolts of lightning being called down from the sky.  So it came to be that in a dream I would actually expect a bolt of lightning when I heard or even thought of Battery.  Zaphor mentioned meditation, maybe you can do that in meditation - connect your method of focus with the results you want it to produce. 
> 
> I am going to try to get into your non-lucid and normal lucid dreams.  Maybe there is something I can do to help there.  Your dream powers are there, you just need to learn to better access them.



Thanks for you post. I tried to think of a song for my magic in the dream, but nothing came to mind.  When I woke up up, I decided to ask you to try to come into my non-lucid and lucid dreams.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Updated last dream entry.

----------


## Baron Samedi

night before last

non-lucid

I am in a college classroom. There are a few people milling about. A young boy rubs his face on my like a kitten. He breaks out in a rash. The rash has red shapes of comedy and tragedy masks, and green shapes like trees. 

"Ah, that must be a reaction to the plant matter on my skin. I just came from work," I tell his mother.

She is woman in her early 40's. She gives me a flirty smile. She's not very attractive. "Oh, we just give him acid when he gets rashes, then he forgets all about his rashes."

"Hmm. Weird. Oh, so can I get some?"

"Oh, sure. We make LSD in the lab in the next building."

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am at a party in the Biodome. Some gets up and toasts: "To MoSh and Asuka on their year anniversary."

MoSH looks at me startled. His selenite on his third eye glows. I empathically blush. "Dude, we've been married a year? I didn't know!"

"On the dream plane, I guess so!"

Asuka clinks glasses with MoSh, and they kiss passionately. He forgets about his champagne, and drops it on the table. Everyone laughs. MoSh gives everyone the finger and keeps kissing her. Everyone laughs harder.

missing time

I throw down some cardboard, and breakdance for MoSh and Asuka. He says he doesn't like hip-hop. I tell him to be nice and watch me breakdance anyway. My cousin Blest AKA DJ Saber (in dreams) spins. Everyone claps, and I bow to Asuka and MoSh.

Raven and Allison make magical fireworks in the sky.  We get on stage and play groovy rock music. Everyone turns into animal-people and moshes.

I give MoSH and Asuka a small cube present. I say I forget what it is. MoSH opens it. A golden scarab flies out of it, and separates into two halves, and spins around their heads. They form pyramidal golden force fields, one pyramid on top of the other.

"Cool, but I don't like bugs."

I shoot morph magic at the bugs, and change them into golden kittens with wings. They fly down into MoSh and Asuka's hands, and they pet them. The kittens purr and lick them. They give me a hug.

I tell MoSh we should get drunk. He says that sounds like an idiotic idea. I tell him sorry, I don't know why I always say that in dreams. I rarely drink anymore. He says he understands our subconscious minds are strange. He asks if I am lucid I say no. He says, "Neither am I."

----------


## Raven Knight

> Thanks for you post. I tried to think of a song for my magic in the dream, but nothing came to mind.  When I woke up up, I decided to ask you to try to come into my non-lucid and lucid dreams.



It would seem we had the same thought, then!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

*The Treasure of the Nagual*

Deep Dream State

I am with MoSh, Raven, and Warrior Tiger on a large disc floating in outer space. We are armed to the teeth. We bow to each other. Raven opens a portal. 

We go through and are on a tropical beach. There is a large red X spraypainted on the sand. I turn into a dog, and unearth a large treasure chest. I turn back into a human, and make one of my hands a sledgehammer and smash the lock, and it pops open. Golden light pours out, and I bury my face in the treasure.

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING, NOMAD?" MoSh shouts at me. 

"AH THE DREAM SECRETS OF THE GREATEST ONEIROMANCER ON THE PLANET, AND NOW I EAT THEM! HAHAHA!"

The chest is full of golden chocolate coins. I gobble them up. Allison raises an eyebrow, and looks at Raven. Raven shrugs.

The Cusp appears out of a portal, fighting with some strange lemur thing, and tosses it back into the portal. He is riding a hovercycle, wielding a magic staff, and a laser gun. He has a vibro-sword on his back.

"Ah, thank you for opening that damned chest for me. Now, hand it over."

"No, it's mine."  

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]The Battle with The Cusp[/COLOR]*
"Hmm... do you understand how much I know instinctually from past lives about dream combat? I was once the Greatest Dreamer on the Planet Urth, but Lonewolf dethroned me last lifetime. I am only taking back what's mine. And, now, I divert your attention."

The Cusp grows eight tentacles. In one is a pack of cards shuffling themselves, in another a pornographic image, in another a horrific scene of murder, in another a beautiful sunset, in another, a red ball of energy, in another, a holographic television, in another fractal animation, and in another a dancing jester. He laughs and multiplies himself. 

I turn into the Green Lantern, and grow two green hands and smoosh him back into one. He gets mad and engulfs himself in flame. "You're wounded," he says.

"No, I am not, idiot," I say.

He grows long and skinny, and flies out of my hands. "Hey come back here, you flakey jerk!" Raven shouts, and blasts him with ice. He is frozen for a bit. MoSh turns into a winged Naga, and wraps his coils around The Cusp. Warrior Tiger blasts him with fire. The Cusp breaks free.

"The secrets are mine!" He dives into the treasure chest. I shut the lid, and lock it, then swallow the key.

"What the hell?" MoSh says.

"Dude, it's a fake. Chocolate coins? C'mon. I tricked him."

"Hey! What gives!" The Cusp bangs on the inside of the trunk. "There are no secrets in here! What is- mmm.... chocolate."  We all laugh. 

I make a tiny wormhole to The Cusp's Inner World. I take a portal off of one end in my hand, and summon a mirror. I throw the portal on the mirror. Then I shoot astral webs around the trunk, and swing it like a hammer toss into a portal. I hear The Cusp mumble something about chocolate bunnies and beer.

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]The Fake Chest[/COLOR]*
"So, what the hell just happened?" says MoSh.

"I made a fake chest to try and trap him, so we could get into his Inner World without his interference to recover the real chest, and it worked. Sorry, I couldn't tell you guys about my plan. I really wanted him to think we found the real chest."

"Okay, Mr. Clever, let's go," says Allison.

We go through the portal. We land in a North American rainforest. We see a ziggurat in the distance. We climb it to the top. There is a chest on top. It bites us and we kill it. It's a mimic. We go inside, and find the real chest on a portal. I shrink it down, and place it in a velvet pouch on my waist.

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]The Castle of the Nagual[/COLOR]*
We teleport to Lonewolf. We are in the desert, in the Southwest, before a castle carved out of solid rock. We cross a chasm across a stone bridge. "This is taking too long," Raven says. She makes a portal, and we teleport to the throne room. Lonewolf is sitting on a rattan throne. There are two female DC's fanning him. He makes them disappear with a hand gesture.

I hand the pouch to MoSh. He withdraws the chest, and presents it to Lonewolf.  Lonewolf nods. "Thanks."  He eats the chest. "Ah, no one can ever get it again." He chuckles.

"What's the joke?" Raven says. Allison eyes him suspiciously. 

"Oh, well there is no joke... Well, okay... the chest was fake, all of them. I just made it to see what people would do. You see, I am trying to attract the strongest and most loyal dreamers to me. The Cusp proved himself strong, but disloyal.  You four proved yourself strong and loyal. I am sorry I had to be deceptive, but all true sorcerers are."

"Hmm... I don't think I could be loyal to a liar!" Raven says.

"I don't think I like your energy. I could've spent this dream in some hot dream sex with Xena, you asshole," Allison says.

Lonewolf chuckles.

I turn into a saber-toothed tiger and growl. Raven leashes me. "Easy Nomad."

"Everyone, stop. You just don't understand The Way of The Sorcerer," says MoSh.

"Oh, I think I do!" Raven says. She turns into Queen of Night. She looks immensely powerful, and intensely vivid. He long black dress floats in an unseen wind. A dark green flame flickers behind her eyes. I can't look away from her. Allison turns into an armored werewolf and licks her chops. She growls, and it sounds like distant thunder.

MoSh turns into a giant Naga. He grows arms. "NOW STOP!" he roars menacingly.

"Oh, let us see what these sorcerers can do, shall we, brother?" Lonewolf says to MoSh. He laughs, and the scene vibrates.

"Don't you know, I am all this!" says Lonewolf.

"Yes, we know we are in you Inner World, and you can infuse your presence into all of this. We came here to help you, and we don't even know you. And your disdain is the gratitude you show us from saving you from The Black Fist?" says Raven.

At _the Black Fist_, a look of shock and horror appears on Lonewolf's face. He is almost frozen in time. His demeanor softens. He suddenly looks like a tired ancient shaman that has lived a thousand lives.

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]Lonewolf's Gifts[/COLOR]*
The energy of the room changes, and we all become humans. Lonewolf walks to Raven. He looks into her eyes. A tear runs down his cheek. He takes her hand, and kisses it. He steps in front of Allison, and kisses her cheek. He stands in front of me. We speak to each other telepathically in images. 

So many dreams that we shared, even as boys are shown to me. He is always running in front of me, taunting me to further knowledge. 

He looks slightly surprised. He nods to me. He stands in front of MoSh, and presses something into his hand. 

Lonewolf stands in front of his throne, and gestures. Two small people wheel out a treasure chest on a wheeled stand. He opens it.

"No, secrets, only treasure."

He withdraws four heavy gold necklaces, with long cylinders hanging down to the solarplexus of the wearer, and places them around our necks.

*Children of The Sun*
"We are all Children of The Sun, now. We are equals."  He bows and disappears.

We teleport back to the Biodome. I take off my necklace and inspect it. The cylinders are snakes with jewel eyes that slowly move. It feels heavy. I make it light with magic, and put it back on. We look at ourselves in the mirror.

"Can we trust these?" Allison says. 

"I think so," Raven says.

"Yes," MoSh says.

We bow to each other, and disappear.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Nap Dream

Lucid

_I fell asleep listening to binaural beats meant to induce lucid dreaming._

I am inside a tent shaped like a caterpillar. (I was inside a tent like this on Saturday night.)

I think, "Hmm... this tent-boat is going nowhere right now, but since this is a dream, I could be going anywhere, South America, for instance."

At the thought of South America, I felt forward motion. I couldn't see where we were going. I saw an opening ahead, but I was afraid to get close to it. 

"...but I am going nowhere." 

The feeling of motion stopped. My fear went away.

"...but since this is a dream, I could be going anywhere, like Africa, maybe."

At the thought of Africa, I felt lift and forward motion. I could barely make out clouds whizzing by through the opening. I felt claustrophobic, hot, and panicky. It felt like an anxiety attack. I felt trapped. My ears pressurized. I woke myself up.

My ears needed popping. They still do right now, in fact.  I don't really know why I got scared.  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, every now and then I have a dream where I'm lucid and I'll get scared and panicky for no apparent reason. I usually force myself awake like you did. I always wake up thinking, "Why the fuck did I just freak out?"

----------


## Baron Samedi

Dream from about a week ago.

Deep Dream State

I am on a grey sandy beach in Japan, chanting before the Gohonzon, the sacred scroll of the Lotus Sutra.

NAM MYOHO RENGE KYO

The characters on the scroll fly off the scroll, and form a circle around me, transforming into a myriad of Buddhist deities: gods, angels, demons, humans, animals.  They all bow to me, and I bow to all of them. All of them have mirror faces, and I see my face reflected in all of them.

They fly back to the Gohonzon, and I see my my face in the scroll. All of their faces are on my face. We are all one.

----------


## Baron Samedi

non-lucid

I am flying around the a futuristic city in what looks like a giant toy flying car.

I land in a bay. MoSh and Raven are there. MoSh is working on his car thing. Raven is looking at hers. I ask them why I can't use a rocket car to go to the Moon. Raven says, "Go ahead, use anything you want. This is a dream."

"Well, it looks like a toy rocket ship thing. I don't think it will work."

"Then alter its appearance to make it look realistic."

"Hmm... got paint?''

"What? Nomad are you lucid?"

"No."

(I also didn't realize it was them until I woke up.)

----------


## Baron Samedi

_Now this is crazy cool:

(This is waking life.) Before my girlfriend, Angel, and I went to sleep she said: You have lots of black dragons. So many beautiful black dragons.

(She had her eyes closed, but she was still awake.)

Me: What? How do you know about my dragons?

Angel: I see them.

Me: Every Monday night, we meet at the Pyramids, and ride black Moon dragons with crescent moons on their foreheads to the Moon. That's fucking cool.

Angel: Good night.

Me: Good night._

NOTES

Pyramid Song by Radiohead is playing.

I am a red dragon-man vampire in a black suit. My cape flaps in the wind, as I stand atop The Great Pyramid.

The dragons land. The dreamers appear. Enemies appear, but I grow a force field and force them out. They bang on my force field, and I laugh at them.

I have a staff with golden bat wings at the top. I create a portal, and we fly to the Moon.

The dragons bow and leave.

AndresLD: I'M HERE! WE MADE IT! WE MADE IT! MUHAHAHHA!

Me: Why are you laughing all crazy?

AndresLD: becsause I feel my POWER!

Andres turns into some crazy dragon-dog-cat-beast thing and snaps at the air. He sprouts wings and says he's going to fly to Mars and other planets.

(There were other dreamers there, but I don't have time to list you all.)

----------


## AndresLD

> _Now this is crazy cool:
> 
> (This is waking life.) Before my girlfriend, Angel, and I went to sleep she said: You have lots of black dragons. So many beautiful black dragons.
> 
> (She had her eyes closed, but she was still awake.)
> 
> Me: What? How do you know about my dragons?
> 
> Angel: I see them.
> ...



LOL. Man! I don't remember this! I'm glad I showed up though  ::D: 

I did have a weird dream about the pyramids though (All of this was non-lucid) :
I was in my bedroom searching through DV, looking at the "Moon Bus" thread. I saw a couple of people posting stuff like "Damn! That dream was so much fun, and we all remember it! Andres you were CRAZY out there!" This frustrated me because I couldn't remember the dream. I decided to go to bed, and I did, but I wasn't in my bedroom anymore, I dont know where I was. Then a Necromancer (The one that me and Venezlano keep seeing in our dreams, we defeated him once) appeared in the corner of the room. He pointed his hand towards me, like he was going to shoot a ki blast at me, but instead it was more like an energy ray. It paralyzed me and he started conjuring something I couldn't understand, however it sounded really scary and I felt like I was dying inside, I felt an amount of sadness, fear impossible to describe. I tried to move, to scream, do something but couldn't. I then started to wake up, I was in my bed in real life and I tried to DEILD back into the dream to fight him, but I couldn't.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Raven is Sick

(continuation from the Moon Dragon Dream)

We land on the Moon.

Where are all my regular dream buddies? Raven? Raven Knight?

"She's over here."  I follow Basara's voice. He is cradling her head in the Healing Glen of the Biodome, wiping her forehead with a cool towel. "She's sick. She has a fever." Raven is asleep.

I open a portal to the Glen of Healing of the Crystal Golem. I pick her up, and she transforms into a young girl. I step through the portal and lay her down. She transforms back into her regular self. Basara and I play music. MoSh appears playing acoustic guitar with Basara, and WarriorTiger appears using healing fire magic from her hands. Asuka is playing a Japanese stringed instrument. Michael and Metatron, the archangels appear, and sing softly.

Suddenly, I see a bunch of bugs crawling over Raven, then the scatter and run off of her. They get eaten by dragonflies, butterflies, beetles, toads and frogs.

The Crystal Golem picks her up. He takes her back to the Cave. He wraps her in a blanket. He says we have to wait for her fever to break, then she'll be better. Suddenly, Raven's dream body gets up. 

She says, that's her astral body, but her dream body is fine, and can keep dreaming with us, but since her astral body is sick, her sickness is going to affect her more in waking life. She looks at her dream body, concerned.

I say how bizarre this all is. She says I should be used to it by now. Joseph is at the edge of the Cave. He says he is ready to join us on The Moon, and he is so happy he is not Tooth anymore. He hugs us. MoSh says, "Who's Tooth?" Joseph says that's who I used to be when I was a Nightstalker. WarriorTiger ruffles his hair.

Joseph turns into a giant eagle. We get on his back. He opens a portal, and we fly to the Moon. We land in the Biodome. Joseph turns into a boy, and explores the Biodome, smelling the flowers, looking at the animals, and eating the fruit. He laughs at the loaf tree.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Roast Beast!*

non-lucid

I am at my aunt's house for a family gathering. She says, "We are going to have ROAST BEAST!"

I see a 500 pound roasted pig on the kitchen counter. It has no skin on it. It's flesh is bloody rare beef for some reason. I am disgusted. I go to the bathroom. There is a huge chunk of bloody pig-beef on the counter.

I leave and go to my cousin's room, and ask him if I can use his toilet. He says, go ahead. I can't close his damn shoji doors.

----------


## Loaf

> He laughs at the loaf tree.



 ::content::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Gross!  Hope you're not vegetarian.  I went to a restaurant in Korea where they had a giant wild boar roasting on a spit right in the center of the room.  The head, tusks, and feet were still intact, but the rest was all skinned, bloody, and oozing fat from the heat of the flames.  It looked like something from a horror movie.  Very unappetizing.

I guess it smelled pretty damn good, though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Gross!  Hope you're not vegetarian.  I went to a restaurant in Korea where they had a giant wild boar roasting on a spit right in the center of the room.  The head, tusks, and feet were still intact, but the rest was all skinned, bloody, and oozing fat from the heat of the flames.  It looked like something from a horror movie.  Very unappetizing.
> 
> I guess it smelled pretty damn good, though.



Yeah. I am a vegetarian!

----------


## Baron Samedi

non-lucid

I am at a table. Someone slaps some salty ham, soggy rice, and pineapple that no longer tastes like pineapple, but salty ham on my plate. I gobble up the ham very quickly.

Why the hell did I do that? I am a vegetarian! I never liked ham anyway. 

Then, I realize I ate it first to get it out of the way because I don't like it.

non-lucid frag

something about my uncle Harold laughing at me about something.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

Tiw's Day's Battle: *The Moon Orcs and Dark Tower Forces vs. The War-Wolves*

I meet other dreamers at The Pyramids. There aren't many there. The Orc King says he wants to battle with me against the War Wolves. Silverwolf says she is going to have no part of it. 

The Orc King and I meet with a War-Wolf called WarHammer. We bow, and Q takes us to the Outer Lands. 

The Orcs and other dreamers are on one mountain. The War Wolves are on the Other.  I become a vampire-summoner, and summon summoners. My summoners summon stone giants as the war wolves transform into wolves, and howl. Their howling sends shockwaves at us through air and earth. 
The stone giants beat on the ground, and send shockwaves back.

Some of the War Wolves are men on horseback. The charge at us with the wolves down the mountain. There are thousands of them.

Raven turns into Queen of Night, flying on a winged black panther. She multiplies herself, and daintily points her staff at the enemies blasting them with lightning fire. MoSh turns into a giant winged snake, and breathes green fire on everyone. WarriorTiger is a were-tiger Paladin. She rips through the enemies with claws, and is enwreathed in a purple flame. Mowglcdb, shoots people with lasers and Cupid's bow, and laughs. Loaf attacks people with a red energy shield. He taunts them, then when they get close, he turns it on.  AndresLD is using a hookshot, a sword, and silver spiked gauntlets. Venezlano uses a lightning whip, and a blade on a chain. Majinaki hits people with AoE and chain lightning attacks. Robo tosses bombs at people, and blasts them with lasers.  The Cusp says, "Why not?" and tosses exploding beer bottles at the enemies. He laughs, then he gets on a motorcycle with bladed wheels and tears through the enemies. Red is a little vampire with red claws, and guts our enemies. Kraftwerk shoots robot claws out of his arms, and tosses people around. Juroara turns into a swarm of insects, rodents, spiders, and snakes. Twoshadows grows fangs, and eight arms. Her skin becomes black like a gorilla's. She grabs enemies, bites, them, and tosses them aside. Robot Butler turns into a black orb, and sucks them into him. Aquanina turns into a blue giant, and roars. She shoots shockwaves out of her hands. Angel stands on top of the Mountain. She points at the enemies, and turns them into cute little frogs and mice. 

Silverwolf reappears, and says she is going to fight on the WarWolves' side of course, no hard feelings. She shoots magical empowerments at them. Magical armor appears on the War-Wolves. 

I summon fire and air, creating a wall of fire tornadoes that whip forward. The wolves sprout wings, and leap through the fire tornadoes. They come out on the other side, looking like skeletal ghosts, and laugh mockingly.  

I get in a one-on-one fight with WarHammer. We get sucked into a wormhole. We are in a black void. I see nothing, hear nothing, only sense his presence. I feel like I have no mind, and neither does he. My only emotion is curiosity. 

Suddenly, we fall out of a portal back on to the battlefield. Is it the same one? A bunch of knights are fighting what looks like bikers on horseback with pale skin and tattoos on their faces. 

Q's head appears in the sky, and he says: DRAW! 

I say, "What happened?"

He says, "Duh, that means 'tie.'"

We go to a training Colloseum, and we battle each other one-on-one.

Then, we have a party on the Moon, and get drunk.  Some rock band plays, and we throw our empty bottles at them. The bottles turn into fireworks when they hit an invisible force field. I howl, and turn into a vampire-werewolf. 

Warhammer says that's pretty cool, and turns into a giant hammer and smashes me. We get teleported outside the Biodome. I turn into Mario, and wield him, smashing DC turtles, gophers, and mushrooms I summon.

He says, "Hey you can't wield me!" 

He turns back, and we laugh.

_There were many other people there from this dimension, and others, but I can't remember them all._

----------


## Baron Samedi

*In the Torture Chamber of The Templars*

I am lying on a concrete slab in a dark place. I am half-naked. I have shackles on my wrists and ankles. I am wearing an iron collar with the spikes on the inside.  

I turn my head and see MoSh about ten feet away in the same position. Wraiths appear wearing the armor of crusaders in a circle around me. Their eyes glow red. They grin at me evilly. 

"Who the fuck are you, and where the hell am I?"

There is one wearing a crown of thorns and stars. He says in an unearthly voice: _Exactly. You are in the Hell you created for your prisoners, you evil bastard. This is where you give others' nightmares. Now it's your turn. You think you are any different from rapists and child molesters? Don't you always say, 'We are all one?' Now, it's time for you and your dream brother-in-law there to feel the pain you cause others. 
_

A wraith turns a large wheel, and I feel my limbs getting pulled away from my body. My joints begin to dislocate. MoSh and I scream in pain.  

"THIS IS JUST A DREAM, ROBERT! THE PAIN ISN'T REAL!"

"BUT, OH MY GOD! I FEEL IT! I FEEL IT, NATE!"

The King Wraith laughs, and speaks again: _You were a Crusader, in a past life. You slaughtered innocent Jews and Arabs to reclaim the Holy Land like a brainwashed idiot. Some great soldier for Christ, eh?_

All the wraiths laugh at this.

_We are making alliances with Templars from many dimensions. We are not even from Earth. Those Templars are disgustingly weak. We ate their minds actually, and it was delicious. Turn the wheel!_

The wraith at the wheel turns it again, and I feel my joints dislocate. We scream again.

_You are one of us. You will always be one of us. Even as a Crusader, you believed in reincarnation. You took a vow to be one of Us for all lifetimes evermore, you worthless Heretic! We are done playing games. The Earth Templars know nothing of control. There are no games any more. Only pain and fear. We are destroying your life, bit by bit. We will destroy everything you love, everyone you love, everything you have built, brick by blasphemous brick, just as we destroyed the Temple of Yah. You have a lot of negative karma from past lives, Nomad. You can't run any more. Now you have Hell to pay, and your friends are going to suffer because of you! TURN THE WHEEL!_

The Wraith turns the wheel again, and my arms and legs get ripped off. I can see my bones, tendons, and ligaments.  

MoSh screams in horror and pain. "THIS IS JUST A DREAM, BROTHER! WE HAVE TO FIGHT THEM!" The wraiths summon forks and knives in their hands, and lick their chops. There is barely any blood. They seem confused. MoSh stops screaming. He is silent. I hear MoSh laughing quietly, as if to himself. 

"Why is there no blood?"

I turn my cells into grains of sand, and cover the wraiths, then I turn into a swarm of beetles and gnaw on them. They scream in anger and pain. I whip myself into a sandstorm, and then materialize behind them. I am Soulkyst, Vampire Supreme. I am wearing a tux with long tails, a top hat, and holding a cane.

"It's because I'm a vampire, bitch!"

I see we are in a great cavern. There is a blinding flash of green light, and MoSh turns into a great winged serpent behind me. He traps three wraiths in his coils, and has another in his mouth. He spits him out, and breathes green fire on the others. They scatter in fear.

I grab the nearest wraith, and suck his energy into me. "Ah, wraith power. Now I have your secrets, you fucking idiots! It's our turn!"

I throw my cane on the ground and it turns into a golden serpent with ruby eyes. It slithers at the speed of a cheetah, biting the wraiths like chain lightning. My clothes turn into that of a desert nomad.  I summon my Moonblade, and my Budgie Sword, in the shape of two katanas. The witchblade forms over them. I run through the ranks of the wraiths, slicing them up. 

Sarnox appears as a wraith samurai, with glowing red eyes, and a body of purple flame wielding an axe and a morning star. He is riding a giant Irish Wolfhound, armored to the teeth with blades on its feet, and tusks on its helmet. It bays, and reveals vampire fangs.  

MoSh has turned into a ninja, wearing dark green, wielding bladed fists. He slices off body parts, and tosses them around the room. He punches right through the chests of the wraiths.

The golden serpent returns to my hand. It becomes the staff of Moses. "I break my vow! I cause destruction from shore to shore!"

I slam the staff on the ground, and the cause an earthquake. The earth splits, and water shoots up from the ground. Stalactites break off the ceiling and fall. The wraiths get on their knees and pray. I laugh at them. I grab MoSh and Sarnox by the backs of their necks, and teleport them to the surface of the planet.

"Where the fuck are we?" says MoSh.

"It's some Mars from another dimension!" I say.

I open a portal, and toss them in. We land in the Healing Glen of the Biodome.   MoSh is his physical self, wearing jeans, and a t-shirt with a winged snake on it. "What the hell just happened? Where are we? What? Shit... Where are my glasses? I need a drink. Fuck this." MoSh collapses into the soft grass. "Mm... bed."

Sarnox chuckles quietly. He mounts his steed, and howls. He opens a portal to the Temple of the god of Nothing, nods to me, and disappears. 

Selene appears, and says she is going to take MoSh to the Crystal Golem. She forms an astral net around him, and opens a portal. They disappear.

I lay down in the grass and look at the stars. I see Chris, Castaneda, and don Juan like ghosts around me. They are grinning enigmatically. I see Lonewolf run across the sky as a constellation. I fall asleep.

----------


## AndresLD

I'm glad I am showing up on Mondays on Tuesdays  ::D: . I'd be happier if I could remember them though, on Tuesday I didn't remember a single dream, even though I slept for 7 hours and woke up with my alarm from 4:00 to 7:00 every 30 minutes.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I sit up in bed. Remote viewers spot me, they look like government spooks with laser pistols. 

There he is! Fire!

I energize my energy shield. I turn into a tiny dwarf star, and shoot my astral tentacles at them. I grab them, and suck them into another dimension. 

I stand up an stretch, as I turn into a werecat.  I open a portal to Raven. She is at her computer. I am my physical self. 

Raven? Raven Knight! She looks around for a second. I give her a hug. She looks a little confused, then smiles. 

Now, Raven is sitting on her couch watching a crime drama on TV. I sit down next to her. She falls asleep. I pick up her dream body, and she turns into a little girl. I lay her down in her bed, and I kiss her forehead, and give her a stuffed animal. She mumbles something in her sleep. I set a glass of water next to her bed.

I fly to the Moon.

I go to the Biodome's Healing Glen, and fall asleep, looking at the stars.

888***

*Insecure School*

Raven and I are in Social Studies class in high school. Some of the kids make fun of her. I tell them to stop. Or what? Or what?

Or, I'll slice your fucking throat. 

Oo! Big words!

I grab the guy's head, and smash it into a wall. 

Raven: What the hell are you doing Nomad?

Me: It's just a stupid DC. We created these idiots! What are our subconscious minds thinking?

Another DC: OO! Your new girlfriend.

Me: Shut up, you worthless DC, or I'll suck your blood out through your fucking eye sockets!

Angel appears in the doorway. She has bats flitting about her head. She is wearing a black and white dress, wielding a staff, and has large bat wings.

Angel: You are cheating on me? What the hell? You asshole!

Me: Calm down. This is just a stupid dream, and we are about to get out of it.

Angel: Oh... what? I'm sorry Nate. I don't know what came over me.

A demonic looking female teacher walks in the room. 

Teacher: Welcome to Insecure School. Let us thank Raven Knight and Waking Nomad here, for creating this shit-hole so we can torment them, based on their insecurities and fears. 

I hear Sacrosanct's voice in my head, "_You created this school to help you get over insecurities, but it hasn't worked out very well, especially since it's infested. Maybe you should destroy it."_

Angel grows cat claws and tackles the demon teacher, pinning her against the wall. The demon growls and squirms. I teleport next to it, becoming a vampire.

Me: How would you like me to swallow your soul, bitch?

The demon tries to spit in my face, but it bounces off, and lands in the demon's eye. GAH!

Raven becomes Queen of Night, and grabs the demon with a violet lightning net, and lifts it in the air. "Any more demons want to get their asses kicked?"

Loaf runs down the hall, a boy vampire. A group of demons disguised as teenagers are chasing him. KILL THE FREAK! KILL IT! HE'S GOING TO DESTROY US ALL!

Loaf runs into the classroom, and slams the door shut behind him. 

Loaf: Holy shit. They're after me. They're going to stab me in my eyes, and cut my head off. fuck fuck fuck!

Loaf sees the demon snarling in the lightning net. 

Loaf: Holy shit! How did you do that? Can you guys help me? Those kids want to kill me! They're psycho!

Me: Hey, Josh. Don't worry. We're _vampires,_ you and I. 

I show Loaf a mirror. He laughs and grins. He fangs grow longer, and a dark red flame flickers behind his eyes. 

Me: Check this out, man.

I open a broom closet. It's full of bombs. 

Me: Here. Plastique. Grenades. Rockets. All kinds of shit that goes BOOM!

Raven slams the demon through the wall. The demon children pour in through the hole. Loaf tosses grenades at them. 

Loaf: Here. Catch! Catch! 

I start laughing my ass off, as the demons run in fear. BOOM BOOM BOOM! Angel smirks, and floats up into the sky, turning the ones that run away into frogs, newts, and earthworms. I laugh harder. Raven shoots fire-lightning at the demons by pointing at them. She yawns as if they bore her. Allison appears, and tosses the demons into portals.

Loaf teleports around the school, planting bombs on all the buildings. We go out to the football field. I shoot an RPG at the sign: Insecure School.

I had Loaf the detonator. 

Me: Will you do the honors?

Loaf: Gladly.

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM. The school blows up in a controlled demolition. Then we have a picnic. The honeydew melon is delicious. I suck the juice out, because I am a vegetarian vampire.

----------


## Ayrwen

God, it was fun reading your last post.  :Big laugh:

----------


## Baron Samedi

*The Goddess of Fortune*

Night before last

Deep Dream State

I am back in the Temple of the god of Nothing

"Oh, what are you doing here, Juargawn?" Guargawn says.

"Mm... I miss this place. You like it?"

Guargawn: Yeah man. 

"I came here to talk to Francois."

"He's in working in the garden."

I teleport to Francois. "So..."

He hums to himself, and digs in the dirt. He pulls out a gold coin, and flips it in the air, then to me. I catch it.  "Whoah, go easy, there, killah. Open your hand." The coin turns into a golden butterfly. It stretches its wings. 

"Let it go. Don't hold on to it. You'll crush it." The butterfly flits off. Francois hands me a puakenikeni flower. The butterfly comes back to the flower and lands on it. Francois stands up.

"Well, my work here is done."

"That's it? That's all you have for me? My only lesson? I get it. Don't hold on too tightly to my money, learn to attract it... but, no secrets or anything?"

"There are no secrets, boy!" Francois laughs. "You have everything you need right here," he taps my chest, "and right here," he taps his head.  "All the wisdom, all the knowledge you need, you can gain from school in books. Now, it's just a matter of deciding how you are going to make your fortune."

"But, dammit, why has it taken me so long?"

"Bad karma, curses... from past lives and this, poor decisions, foolish vows, wrong beliefs, but all that is past. All that has passed. So, let it go. Focus on the now, look forward to future. Every day, you begin again. Every night you are in a cocoon, and every day morning, you burst forth from your chrysalis."

"But-"

"Let it go."

"But-" 

"Let it all go. Look at you. See that?"

He points out two rocks I am holding in my hands. One is labeled 'poverty' the other one is labeled, 'lack'.  

"Open your hands!" 

I drop the rocks. Francois pours chocolate golden coins into my hands. "See that? You thought your hands were empty, but they were full, full of worthless rocks. Now at least you have chocolate!"

"But, I want gold."

"Chocolate, gold, same thing. HAHAHA."

The butterfly makes a cocoon, and then comes out of it, a golden grub, then burrows changes into a seed, and burrows into the earth. The seed grows into a golden easter lily, then changes into a beautiful golden woman with sky blue eyes. 

Francois: I'll leave you two alone. 

"I am the Goddess of Fortune. What is your wish, O knight, O wanderer, O seeker?"

"I wish for my fortune to incarnate."

"Your fortune is right here, before your eyes, and all around you."

Other golden lilies burst forth from the ground. A wind blows through the goddess's hair. She pulls me toward her, and caresses my back.

"Now, kiss me, love me, take me. Don't feel guilty. I want you to enjoy me, enjoy my body, how I feel under you hands. I want you in me."

I kiss her, and make love to her in the garden.  

She whispers to me, "Gold is pure. I am nothing but energy. You can love energy, it's okay. I trust you. I feel safe with you. Now trust yourself, Nomad." 

She wraps herself around me, then I am coated with golden skin. Then, I feel her go into my pores. I have gold flecks in my eyes, and gold sweat comes out of my skin.

"I will always be with you. Don't ever be ashamed."

----------


## Baron Samedi

semi-lucid

FRAG

I am on a street in Colorado. I am with two people that are walking pit bulls. Two other people come the other direction walking two dogs each. The four dogs attack the two pit bulls. 

I am worried about the other dogs getting killed by the pits, but the pits just bite the other dogs' ears, and drag them backwards instead of going for their throats.

***

frag

semi lucid

I am on a tarmac at an airport. I see a series of planes get ripped apart by high winds, or invisible explosives.  It's so vivid. I say, "Oh shit!" and jump into a ditch. "Good thing  this is a dream!"

Two young women say they are responsible for the explosions.

"I didn't mean it to go this far! We accidentally used the same bombs they blew up the 9/11 planes with! I just meant it to be a small refrigerator fire!"

----------


## Portalboat

tl;dr

 :tongue2: 

I should probably read these, if I want to have another lucid with you.

----------


## Baron Samedi

non-lucid

I am in the living room. It's afternoon. My mother and my grandmother are actually speaking. I think this is due to my prayer.  My grandmother is being sweet to her. She gives my mom an oatmeal raisin cookie.

***

non-lucid

My mother says she is so excited about a new fan in her room. She says she was sad, and a cool breeze blew in the room, and it made her feel better. I tell her it's because in dreams all emotions are intensified by ten times.  Like if a breeze were to blow in right now, for instance, (a breeze blows in), it would feel ten times nicer.

(I never became lucid!)

****
* In Which We Fuck Up Wraith Templars in The Sahara*

Deep Dream State
I standing on the peak of The Great Pyramid, practicing with a double-bladed staff, the Moonblade on one end, the Budgie Sword, on the other, coated by the Witchblade. I am big red dragon-man. I am going through a series of drills. I float down to the desert floor, and continue. I feel like I am getting ready for a great battle.

Dozens of desert nomad warriors riding beautiful Arabians thunder through the desert toward me. One in the lead grabs my hat. I grab at it. "Hurry, my lord! Come with us, the storm approaches!"

"Hey, give me back my hat!"

"The wind from the approaching storm blew your helmet off, and I caught it, my lord."

"Oh."

"Hurry!"

I summon, Jo, my astral pet, and he flies out of the sky, a big black cerebus, then he changes into his true form, a great lizard creature. I get on his back, and he morphs his legs into giant fat tires, and horns grow out of his head like handlebars on a cruiser bike. I pop a wheelie, and launch forward, joining the riders.

A great sandstorm billows out behind us. There is a face in it. "You have trespassed on holy ground, Heretic! Now you must pay by PLAGUE!"

Swarms of locusts and beetles fly out of the sandstorm at us. My witchblade forms over Jo and I. I turn on my energy shield, then, pull the core out of the energy, and multiply it, tossing it to all the other nomads. Energy shields form over all of them. 

Raven, MoSh, and WarriorTiger appear in the sky like three gods. Raven spreads her arms, and says, "Stop! I command you!" The insects obey her, and freeze in place as if they are frozen in time. The creature in the storm roars at her. MoSh is a great Naga in the sky. He roars back, and creates a wind wall. Warrior Tiger is a huge spotted were-beast, like a Tasmanian wolf and a saber-toothed tiger.  "Where are you hiding, you creepy bastard?" She leaps into the storm.

Raven: NO!

WT: I'll be fine.

Raven commands the insects to leave. The beetles burrow into the earth, and the locusts fly away.

The sandstorm breaks through the windwall. The nomads and I ride to the edge of a cliff, and leap off. Our steeds grow wings, then we turn to face the enemy in the air. 

Raven spins around and creates a tornado. She picks up the sand, revealing the monster generating the storm. It looks like a giant boar with the head of a man, and covered in scales, with claws. It has a snake coming out of its forehead. It's salivating.

"Ah, there you are!" says WarriorTiger.  She runs toward it. Suddenly, its scales pop open, and swarms of creatures fly out. Green magic falls from the sky, and turns them into frogs. It's Angel. She is laughing at the monster. 

Warrior Tiger pounces on the monster, and they tumble across the desert floor. Raven blasts it with lightning, MoSh lunges at it, and bites it, poisoning it. It weakens, and twitches. WarriorTiger lets it go. It twitches in death throes, and roars. I blast it with lightning, and it turns to black dust.

There is a thundering of distant hooves. Strange warriors appear over the crest of a dune. They are wearing heavy armor, and riding huge black demon-horses. "You killed Father. Now we will have vengeance. Your heads will be on stakes before dusk, and we will feast on your innards tonight, heretics!"

They charge down the mountain. Raven and WarriorTiger multiply themselves. I summon an army of summoners. MoSh and Angel become skyscraper size. The battle is intense. The enemy has all manner of mideavil weapons from all over the world. They have a strange violet magic protecting them. We kick their ass. Ravens come to pick at the enemies. The battle is over. 

We wake up in the Biodome. "Was that a dream?"

"Yes, and we still are dreaming!"

Basara plays guitar, and we fall back to sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

frag, non-lucid

I am stoned

I am focusing on parking meters for some reason. One is broken off its metal pole. Angel is pissed off at it. "Where is the parking meter? What a piece of shit! I better not get a ticket! This is the only stall left! ARRRGH!"

A mess of dreams from the Deep Dream state:

(I cannot remember which night I had all of these.)

*Dannon and the Leprechaun*

I am back in the Temple of Nothing. Guargawn and I bow to each other. I tell him I am going to summon someone in the mirror.  He grins and nods.

I morph into sorcerer lion-man form. I am wearing a violet and black cape, wielding a black staff, and a violet flame burns in my eyes. I wave my hand in front of the mirror, and it ripples. "DANNON ONEIRONAUT, I SUMMON THEE!"

A blue faun is crouching behind a large stone in Ireland, grinning to itself. he looks at me and squints. "Who are you? Do I know you?"

"I am here to help you catch the Leprechaun! Do I have permission to come into your dream, sir?"

"Help me catch this little bastard, dude!"

The leprechaun runs by, and the faun pounces upon it. The leprechaun wriggles out and laughs. "You are going to have to be much more tricksy than that lad, to catch an immortal such as I!" He runs off.

I step through the mirror, and tumble out of a portal in the sky, and land on the ground next to Dannon. OOF!

"You're going to have to be in a much more stealthy form than that, brother!"

I change into a faun. I have reddish brown-skin, and green hair. I have a green fire burning in my eyes. Dannon and I grin fiendishly at each other, and look in a puddle of water, and laugh.

"Now, we must devise a trap, brother!" I say.

"Yes, a leprechaun trap!"

We make a snare and hang it from a branch by the leprechaun path. The leprechaun leaps through it deftly. "Good for rabbits, but not for one such as I, foolish fauns!"

A rabbit gets caught in it. Dannon kills it, and makes rabbit stew. I get some potatoes, and we eat the stew. I hear the leprechaun giggling nearby. I frown, and perk my pointed ears.

"Just ignore him for now," Dannon says.

"Aha! Sticky mushrooms, remember!" 

"Yes, you are right brother!"

We turn into patches of mushrooms. I coat myself with honey. Dannon coats himself with sticky mead. The leprechaun appears. He dips his finger in the honey. "MM! American honey!" He licks the mead. "Why is this mead sticky? Delicious nonetheless." The leprechaun sticks a spigot in one of Dannon's mushrooms, and pours himself a stein of mead. "Ah, mushroom mead! Good for the soul! Is this an import?" Then he dances over my honey like it's water. He takes a few steps down his little leprechaun trail and moons us. He shakes his pimply ass, "You silly fauns are not clever at all!" He pulls up his pants, and lifts his stein, downing it. "Thanks for the sticky mushroom mead, you weirdo foreigners!" 

We turn into mushroom people and chase him, but he disappears under a large root.

"That tricky bastard!" says Dannon. Day breaks. We wake up, and are leprechauns our selves for some reason. We go to the leprechaun path, and start drinking. The leprechaun comes and joins us. Our clothes don't fit right.

"Alright, you silly fauns, you want to catch me?"

"Yes!" I change into a faun, and grab him. He wriggles out and runs a few feet away, and stops. 

"Don't you know that won't work? Now, why don't you tell me why you want to catch me?"

"You will lead us to gold!"

"You want gold? Why?"

"For power! Power over my own life. Power to bless the ones I love, power to change to world, to make it green again."

"Ah, you have answered well, O fauns!"

The leprechaun bows with a flourish. He sprouts dragonfly wings, and flies to us. He touches our chests. "You have everything you need, here..." then he kisses us on the foreheads, "and here. Your hearts are pure as tainted hearts can be! I bless thee, my young brothers." He pulls gold coins from our hearts and tosses them to us. Then, he changes into a rainbow butterfly. Colors shoot out of him as he spins, and disappears.

"Holy shit!" says Dannon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Frag
I am at a party at MoSh's house. Raven is talking to Asuka. WarriorTiger is petting a dog. Loaf is staring out the window. There are others playing croquet in the front yard. MoSh and I are playing video games. We stop playing, because Asuka pulls cookies out of the oven. She sets them on a table, smiling.

I eat a black and white chocolate macadamia nut cookie. It's chunky and amazing. 

***
Frag
I am in a cafeteria. I am eating a marshmallow ice cream pizza with chocolate chunks on it. It tastes amazing. I remark how all three of us decided on the chocolate pizza.

NOTE:
I am now going to make an ice cream pizza, and it will be amazing. Thanks, subconscious!  ::banana::

----------


## Baron Samedi

A few nights ago

*The Servants of Baphomet*

I am in desert nomad form, riding an Arabian horse across the Sahara. I am wearing blue and grey robes now instead of white. The begins to set.

A squadron of wraith Templars on horseback with bloody crosses on their shields ambush me. My witchblade forms over my body, deflecting arrows. They shoot me with a cannonball, knocking me off my horse. I slap its rump so it will run to safety.

I morph into were-cat form. I am a sabertoothed cyborg vampire. I turn on my energy shield as another volley of arrows and stones from slingers hits my shield and bounces off. BRING IT ON, BITCHES!

I activate my Yellow Lantern Ring for fear. I form two large yellow fists with my energy gloves, and pound the ground, sending shockwaves at my enemies. The horses rear in terror, and some of the wraiths fall to the ground. I shoot my fists out, and spin, knocking them over. 

*ALLIES*

I grab them, and spin them around, then let go, sending them into portals which Selene opens for me, and Sorna seals.

Raven bursts out of the ground, riding a strange armored caterpillar with a huge mouth full of rows of teeth. She looks like Queen of Night, except she is wearing a cape that is made of giant leaves, and she has something like large scales on her skin, made of leaves. She has branches growing out of her head instead of horns, and her eyes are bright green. Her staff is green and white, with a raven figure perched atop it, and a fly on top of that. The Templars flee in terror. The caterpillar shoots silk threads at them, trapping them. 
RAVEN: I AM LORD OF THE FLIES. YOU CANNOT RUN FROM ME! HAHAHHA!

Her head suddenly becomes a giant fly head, then goes back to normal. The Templars shoot crossbows at her. Her witchblade armor forms over her, looking spiky and menacing. Her staff transforms into a great sword.  She lunges forward slicing the Templars up.

Warrior Tiger bursts from the ground riding a strange furry creature with a thick hide, like a wooly rhinoceros. She is a strange chimera werebeast. Part wolf, part saber-toothed tiger. She is wearing golden Roman armor, and wielding a huge mace, which keeps shifting, to a warhammer, then a battleaxe, then a morning star, then bladed whip.

"I AM THE LORD OF LIGHT, BITCHES! DON'T FUCK WITH US!" Bright sunbeams shoots out of her eyes going through the Templars. They writhe and scream in pain.
She tears through the Templars laughing. She suddenly merges with her steed, and grabs the Templars, smashing them together.

Loaf falls out of a portal in the sky. He is a cyborg vampire. He has a red flame glowing behind his eyes. "Hey Nomad, look what I got!" He opens his arms to reveal an armful of strange bombs. "Plastique!" He teleports around the battlefield sticking bombs to the Templars' backs. He rips some of their heads off, and sucks their energy. He wipes his mouth and howls.

He hands me the detonator. "Your turn!" I slam my hand down on the button, and dozens of Templars explode. Loaf dances, and sings, "Singin' in the rain!" as bits of armor lands on a steel umbrella which he summoned.


*The Temple of the Naga*
The Templars panic, and retreat in the opposite direction.  There is a rumbling under the ground. A giant winged cobra stone statue, the size of a skyscraper, rises from the ground.  As sand pours off of it, a voice comes from within. "Welcome to the Temple of the Naga. Here you blessed Templars make take sanctuary from your foes!"

"Oh blessed be! Baphomet lives, and loves us!" shout the Templars. 

A door opens in the base of the statue, and they ride to it. Suddenly the statue grows to arms of flesh. A thin layer of sandstone breaks off the statue revealing a living Naga underneath, Man of Shred. He laughs, and it sounds like the roar of distant thunder. 

"AH, MY ANCIENT ENEMIES ARE STILL FOOLS!"

MoSh grabs the nearby Templars, and bites their heads off, then spits them on the ground. The spirits fly out of the empty armor and wail. The Templars pray to Baphomet and Molech to save them. The Templars, as a last ditch effort, turn toward the four of us, and away from MoSh to attack us. He roars, and shockwaves move through the air, forcing the Templars to fall to their hands and knees. Green acid flies out of his mouth burning through their armor. They scream in pain and terror.

"HAHA! BOW BEFORE YOUR GODS, YOU IGNORANT FOOLS!" MoSh mocks.

MoSh flaps his wings, and the Templars are blown toward us. They tell us we are gods, and beg for mercy. Angel appears in the sky, in her Shadow Self form, Angelwitch. She is riding a winged snow leopard. She is wearing a black and white dress, and wielding a staff with a figure of an angel with a large crow perched on its hand, like  falconer. 

"I AM ANGELWITCH, QUEEN OF TWILIGHT, GODDESS OF DUSK AND DAWN!" She raises her staff to the sky, and a black storm swirls above us. Violet lightning falls from the sky, and charges her staff. "We are not gods, you idiots, just some badass dreamers. And, your gods obviously don't give a shit about you. Time to stop attacking, time to stop running."

Then, she recites an incantation, pointing to setting sun and rising moon, with her staff, as she clears the storm from the sky:

_I invoke sacred verse,
as Moon rises,
and Sun Sets,
let those who worship Baphomet,
BE CURSED!
_

Angel gathers sunlight and moonlight inter her staff, then shoots it at the ground. The sand around the Templars begins to swirl, and there is a black and white spiral on the ground. The Templars fall into the whirlpool of sand, and it even sucks at the spirits trying to fly away. 

*Baphomet*
Sorna begins sealing the portal, but something pushes at it. Baphomet rises up, placing his hands on the side of the portal, and begins to climb out.

"WHO SUMMONED ME?"

"No one summoned you, asshole. Fuck off." Angel says. We all laugh.

"Don't you know I am an ancient god?"

"Some god you are, you can't even protect your worthless slaves," Angel taunts again. 

Baphomet roars and claps his hands over his head. The sky turns red, and a huge black storm appears. Demons fall from the clouds. They seem a little disoriented.

*Gawn, The Dream Warrior Master*
Gawn appears out of the sky, a great devil-man riding a huge armored goat-like dragon. He leaps off of it, and stomps Baphomet on the head, forcing him back into the portal. "Get- back- in- your- own- fucking- dimension! There!" Gawn stomps him all the way down, and the portal seals up, except for a little point of a horn. Gawn frowns at it. "Damn."  

The piece of horn forms into a smaller Baphomet, and Gawn and he duel with double-bladed staves. "I'll kick this guy's ass. You guys take care of the minions." 

Raven, Loaf, and I multiply ourselves and form a huge army. Angel, MoSh, and WarriorTiger become giant. We charge at the demons. Selene and Sorna fly around opening and closing portals as we toss them in. Gawn swings the little Baphomet in a circle and tosses him into a portal. The battle is over.

*Gifts of Gawn*
Gawn has us stand in a line. He gives us strange gifts that are made of a glowing red translucent stone.  He places necklaces over us. My pendant looks like a red infinity symbol made of snakes. He gives me a ring with a dark red stone in it. It looks like an eye. He tells me to activate it. A glowing red stone exoskeleton forms over me. He says this armor will fuse with my other armor, and help to guard against attacks of devils, inner and outer. I feel it stick to my skin.  I see myself, and my face shapeshifts. I have a devil face, and am wearing spiky red armor. I laugh, and my voice booms. I wield a red glowing sword. Gawn says my weapon is called the Devilsword. He stole devil-metal from Nevergawn eons ago, and now grows it, and uses it to make weapons for his allies. I swing the sword around. It shifts into different weapons. Gawn gives me something like a mouthpiece boxers wear. He says it's the Bloodstone of Nevergawn. He says he collected some of Nevergawn's blood, and infused it into stones. It will confuse Nevergawn's servants into thinking I am one of them. I put it in my mouth, and bite down on it. Something that tastes like sweet blood comes out of the stone, and my eyes glow yellow. I grow hooves and I become large and hairy. Gawn laughs. He says we are all DevilWarriors, and bows to us.

He claps us on the back and shakes our hands. Then, he gets on the strange goat-dragon and flies into the sky, going into a portal.

We 'awake' in the Biodome.

"Was that a dream?" someone says.

"We are still dreaming!"

"Wowsers!" says Angel. "I am going back to sleep!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

*COME TO ME!*

I am playing dubstep through my didjeridoo on Q10, my asteroid in the Asteroid belt. I am a cyborg vampire cat-god.

A small beacon, like a tiny electronic lighthouse floats up and out of my worskshop, and lands itself on my head.

I grow eight arms, and play my didjeridoos out of all my hands in ten directions.  I growl into the digjeridoo: "SHAMANS! SHAMANS! SHAMANS! SHAMANS OF ALL DIMENSIONS! COME TO ME!"

I summon a staff, and slam it into my asteroid, and fire up rockets on it. I steer my asteroid to Earth, and orbit around it. I close my eyes, and play my sentient didjeridoo, The Beast. I go into Lotus, and close my eyes. I growl into my didjeridoo: "SHAMANS! SHAMANS OF EARTH, ONEIROMANCERS OF GAIA, COME TO ME! YOUR BROTHER CALLS TO YOU FROM ABOVE THE EARTH!"

I open a portal, and fly through it. I am in a large adamantium sphere. I am floating in the center, as Timelyst Knight, Lord of Night, wearing a sentient alien costume, which I realize is The Beast from the future. I become Professor X. I summon a floating astral screen. On it appears the image of Earth. Mutants all over the earth, on the crust, in the oceans, in the labyrinth inside the crust, and in Hollow Earth, appear as glowing green lights.  I meditate, floating in lotus.

"MUTANTS! THIS IS PROFESSOR X! COME TO ME. WE MUST UNITE AGAINST THE FORCES OF THOSE WHO SEEK TO CONTROL. *I SUMMON THEE!*"

A flood of images pours into my mind. I see thousands of dream-scenes simultaneously, first, in a sphere surrounding me, then each image, has another moving image behind it...

A minotaur using a dinosaur bone to smash strange alien apes, stops, and looks around, sniffing the air...

An android with eight arms at 6 computer screens, stops, and another screen of me behind him appears...

A beautiful Amazon woman riding a pterodactyl, sees my image in the clouds, and turns her steed...

A boy with a scimitar is gazing into a large ruby, he sees himself walking with me in the Biodome...

A vampire in 1800's London, drops his prey, and opens a wristwatch, he sees my image on it, he looks at me, and gives me the finger...

A seabird plunges off a cliff, sees my image in the water, and dives in...

A merman hunting fish sees my image floating in the water, he shakes his head, and throws a spear at it...

An angel with four wings is molting on a mountain top, meditating. He sees me in a meditation. A tear rolls down his cheek, and he nods...

An strange slug-ogre creature is feeding on some kind of boar, he stops, sniffs the air, and nods...

Raven flies into my adamantium sphere. "Nomad? What are you doing? Where is this place?"

"I am Professor X. This is my secret lair. I am calling Mutants to me."

"Am I a Mutant?"

"Yes, we all are. You showed up, didn't you?"

Raven smiles contentedly. She gives me a hug, and kisses my cheek, then gets on a broom and flies away.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> *Dannon and the Leprechaun*
> 
> "Holy shit!" says Dannon.



Well I am brewing mead right now.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Well I am brewing mead right now.



Dude! Are you serious?

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> Dude! Are you serious?



Indeed I am, friend. I am brewing some good brews. I am brewing some love potion mead with rose flowers and hawthorn berries and violet. I am brewing an aphrodisiac mead with damiana and rose. And soon I will start a 'magic' mead that will have a natural tryptomine ingredient in it  ::banana:: .

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Indeed I am, friend. I am brewing some good brews. I am brewing some love potion mead with rose flowers and hawthorn berries and violet. I am brewing an aphrodisiac mead with damiana and rose. And soon I will start a 'magic' mead that will have a natural tryptomine ingredient in it .



Wow! So you did in our dream what you are doing in waking life. AMAZING!

----------


## nina

> Indeed I am, friend. I am brewing some good brews. I am brewing some love potion mead with rose flowers and hawthorn berries and violet. I am brewing an aphrodisiac mead with damiana and rose. And soon I will start a 'magic' mead that will have a natural tryptomine ingredient in it .



*_want_*

----------


## Ayrwen

> *_want_*




*nodnod*

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

frag

something about clowns and pies...

BATTLE

vampires vs. lunar wolves

BATTLE

Dark Tower Forces vs. Templars 

- I get taken prisoner by the Templars

-diverge

- dream 1: I get rescued before execution by my allies

- dream 2: I cast a sleep spell on the Templars, with Enter Sandman.
- Then Mind control, with Master of Puppets, and take them to Hell with me

-dream 3: I become a virus and infect the Templars

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

(these are from the past few nights)

-More about clown and pies...

-dreams of Hanuman-Michael

-Francois says its going to be okay, be strong like granite.

-in a wintry woods with Raven and Angels, and MoSh's mom

-MoSh is preaching on a mountain, he says everything is a dream, so wake up
There are some hecklers, I tell them get lucid or I will eat their face off.

-MoSh and I take Asuka and Selene-Angel to Nexus, the Club at the Center of Universe. Selene merges in and out of Angel and I.  There are some type of fairies flying around Asuka's head.

- The Templars torture me. I yawn at them and laugh.

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah people... WAkE UP! :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I keep having dreams of Emerald Cay... PM'ing them to Aquanina.

----------


## scottyo

man your dreams cool to read. also i checked your didjeridoo and it sounds cool and relaxing. I can also hear the subliminal messages in it. anyways to download?

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES:

OBE

In my room. Shadow-woman on the wall shrinks away from me. I fly out of my room, through a ceiling in the sky, to outer space. There is some kind of oblong shape like a star.

LUCID

I become a werecat in a school.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES:

I am with Angel driving a boat.  She looks different, like half-Asian, half-White. I can't see out very well. She is navigating. We get annoyed with each other.

I run the boat aground, and keep driving it on land.  I realize it's a dream, and become lucid.

THIS IS A DREAM! 

I fly into the sky, and ball up the boat. Angel disappears. (I think it was a DC, not the real Angel.)

For some reason, my flying powers are diminished.

----------


## Baron Samedi

_This went from HH, and I slipped into a WILD at some point._

_abridged_

*The Astral Entities*

I go back in time to Raven sleeping in bed. She is wearing her Assassin clothes. There is an astral demon that looks like Lord Grevious breathing on her: Fear! Death! Death! Fear! Raven is covered in parasites that look like giant round slugs.

A faint blue mist is coming out of its mouth. Zaphor falls like lightning from the sky into me, and I merge with him into a great red dragon. I lunge at the demon, and tackle it. I call for Angel to help me fight. I am standing on the demon, and Angel appears. She looks strange. Something is wrong. She also has astral parasites. She looks angry and confused. The demon grins. She writhes and squirms. 

A green dragon falls from the sky like lightning, and merges with Angel. Some of the astral parasites fly off her, but not all. I shout to her: BURST FORTH!

Angel bursts from the dragon-form as a phoenix of golden-white light, pure energy. The astral parasites are gone. I begin pummeling the demon.

I lift it up and choke it. It gurgles and grins madly at me. It calls many other demons to its aid, in a circle around us.

I call the Moon Dragons.

A dozen black dragons with crescent moons on their foreheads appear, and battle the demons. Zaphor and the green dragon merge out of Angel and I.

I pick up Raven, and place her on Zaphor's back, and mount Zaphor. Angel becomes a golden light human, and mounts the green dragon. We fly into space, and the demons follow. 

Angel shoots golden lightning at the demons. The Moon Dragons rip them to shreds, and blast them with violet flame. Zaphor breathes orange fire with spikes of ice in it. 

*Battle in The Inner World*
The astral demon and his cohorts are defeated. I go into Raven's Inner World.

Her friends are battling some strange giant demon that is embedded in the ground, at its waist. Vegeta tells me that I need to call MoSh to help us get the demon out of the ground. 

I shout and ask for his aid. A giant green dragon appears out of a portal. He has a dark red flame behind his eyes. He flies in a circle, spewing green acid-flame at the base of the demon. The earth around it decays.  

Selene becomes a giant portal behind it. Vegeta does Hiryu Shoten Ha solo around the base of it. The Tick uppercuts it, and it flies backward into the Selene Portal. Sorna seals it. Angelina appears with many animals, that eat up a bunch of little parasites the demon left. She runs to me, and gives me a kiss.

Vegeta and I bow.

I leave Raven's Inner World. I am back in space.

Raven is draped over Zaphor's body, asleep, as if no time has gone by.

Angel asks me: where to?

*The Glen of Healing*

"We have to take her to the Crystal Golem, the Glen of Healing. Follow me."

Angel nods. I open a portal, and we ride dragons through the wormhole.  Wormhole Wyrms are battling Wraith Templars in the Wormhole, but I have no time to aid them. I turn to one of the Wyrms, and he shouts at me: KEEP GOING! WE GOT THIS, BROTHER!

We land in the Glen of Healing. I take Raven off of Zaphor's back, and set her down. She is still covered in astral parasites. WarriorTiger, MoSh, Asuka, Basara, Gabriel, Michael, and Metatron appear. 

MoSh and Basara play guitar. WarriorTiger creates flame in her hands and burns the parasites off. Asuka plays a Japanese stringed isntrument. Metatron and Gabriel are emanating healing energy. Angel sings softly. 

Gabriel looks at me: So, now that I have been channelled by the Christian Prophet, I will be in your dreams. Ah, yes. 

Me: So, are all religions true?

Gabriel: There is truth and lies in everything. The best you can do is strive for purity of truth when seeking. Sift the lies out of the truth, and discard it. Separate the wheat from the chaff. I saw you, there, boy, through his eyes. That was me speaking to you. I am here to give you hope, and be a channel of love, from the Universal Source.

Me: The source of what?

Gabriel: The Source of All. Some call her God or The Universe, but she is much greater than a universe, a god, a gender or a mind. She is the source of everything in existence, good, evil, love, hate, everything, nothing, energy, matter, the known, and the unknown.

Me: So, this Source Creature, emanates love and hate, good and evil?

Gabriel: Beyond emanating, the Source _is_ All, and All is the Source. We are all part of the One Thing.

Me: So what's the point of anything? I mean, I feel like some insignificant cell in a human body.

Gabriel: There was one cell, one white blood cell, that saved your life and ate a cancer cell when you were a young boy, and it died doing so. So, was that insignificant?

Me: No... But, what's the point of being noble or good, if everything is evil and good anyway?

Gabriel: We/she/he are striving toward a greater goodness, and enlightenment of the universe itself, a supernova of beauty and energy, then  all will be plunged into darkness, and death, and be remade anew in time immeasurable.

Me: So, if it's a cycle, what's the point of acting? What the point of doing anything at all?

Gabriel: We all have our parts to play, my lord, my brother, my son. Even the demons can become enlightened.

Me: I don't understand. It sounds like a bunch of New Age mumbo-jumbo to me.

Gabriel: Suffering is joy. Hell is the Land of Tranquil Light. Alter your perception to see the beauty and light in all things.

Me: Maybe I will understand you later. As for now- WHAT'S THAT?

I hear a strange rumbling in the distance.

Michael: The demons are coming. I am here not to heal, but to guard this sacred land. Our enemies, your enemies, seek to destroy, invade, and torment all that which you hold dear. Take your sister to the Frost Giant. Be prepared for battle. 

I call the Frost Giant (AKA Crystal Golem AKA Stone Golem AKA King of the North AKA Lord of Winter).

He steps through the trees, and picks up Raven, and takes her away.

DREAM DIVERGE:

----------


## Baron Samedi

(continued)

*Battle in the Land of The North*

Demons on the backs of elephants crash through the trees. They are wielding scimitars and bows.

I summon Ganesh, and merge with him. I multiply myself into an army of elephants. I blast my trunk, and summon the Moon Dragons. We battle the demons on the plains in the Kingdom of the North.

I see an archdemon riding the largest elephant. He leaps off, and challenges me to battle. I merge with Zaphor, my red dragon dream guide, and become Solgawn, my archdemon form. I am a dragon-demon now, with a flaming whip-sword, and a round spiked shield. The archdemon grimaces at me.

I roar, and flick my sword at him. The blade shoots out, a chain unfurling between the blade and the handle, and it hits the archdemon in the third eye. He screams in anger, and pulls it out of his head. He lunges at me. I spin around, and the chain wraps around his neck, then the blade hits him in the shoulder. He grabs at the chain and growls. The blade stabs him repeatedly on its own. I realize it's the Witchblade acting of its own accord.

A devil dog leaps up and bites the chain, weakening it. One of the links breaks, and the chain retracts. I summon Jo, and he flies out of the sky, a great winged cerebus. He bays, and the sky turns to night. The Moon rises and he growls at the devil dog. He has one head like a labrador, one head like a German Shepherd, and one like a pit bull. He leaps at the devil dog, and they battle. My witchblade has turned into a snake covered in small blades for scales, and is sliding over the archdemon, ripping him to shreds.

I spread my arms, and roar. Moonlight streams down from the Moon, and I feel Selene and Angel merge into me. My eyes glow white. I feel Angelina leap into me from behind, and I am covered in claws, horns, and fangs.  I feel Gabrielle merge into me, and I am covered in swords. Marty and Mary appear, and stick guns on me.

I fly at the archdemon spinning. He creates a large shield of steel. I drill through it, into his body. He screams in pain and anger, and his body explodes and dissipates into little bugs.  Angelina and I summon frogs and other creatures to eat it.

The sky turns red.

***

*Dreaming Many Dreams*

I am somehow on another battlefield in another time. I am dreaming dozens of dreams at once. Each dream is a bubble around me. Each bubble is the beginning of a row of bubbles going out into infinity. I feel almost insane.  I decide to perceive only the original dream.

***

I am in what looks like a devastated Inner World. I have seen this before: dead trees, parched land, red sky. Where am I? I am killing everything, and everything is killing me. I am the trees, the landscape, and nothing at the same time. I feel completely disoriented.

***
*Conversation with The Frost Giant*

I wake up in the Glen of Healing. Raven is asleep a few feet away from me. The others are doing healing on both of us. "What just happened?"

Gabriel: Everything and nothing. Sh... Rest, O Warrior.

I create a bunch of small Tesla coils, and make an additional layer of protection around Raven.

I am in the Cave of the Frost Giant. He is quietly stirring a stew.

Me: What's happening.

FG: Many things, all at once, O dreamer. You are being attacked, one by one. All of you.  Beware, and be on guard. I am sorry to say... Now is not the time for Fun Dreams. I don't want you to be Worn Out in your Waking Life from dream battles, but if you don't fight them, you automatically lose.

They have given up on wily tactics. Bribes, divisiveness, fear attacks, don't really work on any of you. Now, they are resorting to full on Frontal Assault. Always be on guard. Always be vigilant. In dreams, and in waking.  All of you are advancing, all of you are confronting your Inner Demons, aspects of yourselves which have been weakening you.  The more you battle those creatures, the more the sentient demons from Outer Worlds will come to attack for fear of your growing strength.

The Great War for the Dream and Astral Planes of Urth has begun. Now, you will fight, O Warrior.

Me: What is Urth?

FG: Urth is the Dream and Astral Plane versions of Earth.  They all exist together, inextricably intertwined. Long have the Angels and Dream Warriors from other dimensions fought against the Demons for Urth, and not many Dream Warriors from your dimension, not even since The Great Sleep.

Me: What is The Great Sleep?

FG: Ever since the Fall of Atlantis, the entire Urth/Earth Dimension has fallen into spiritual darkness. By darkness, I do not mean evil, I mean ignorance, and unawareness. Then, beginning with the invention of the printing press, your race has been so inundated with useless information flooding your brains, you have become unaware of almost everything.  This is the Great Sleep. So many people fall asleep in dreams, into dreamless sleeps...

I see images of people yawning, and being attacked by demons grinning. The people unaware.

FG: Now is the beginning of the Great Awakening. Awareness of All is increasing. The War has begun, and intensifies. Fight on all planes. Fight for yourself, for your own mind, for your peace, for your rights, for the ones you love.  Fight for what is yours, fight for what you deserve, fight for what you have earned, fight for ones who cannot fight for themselves.

It's time to train, and make ready your hands for war, O Child. You are but a tike, in a land of giants. 

***

The Frost Giant grabs my wrists, and spins me around. He tosses me through a portal in the wall. We are on a permafrost tundra. He morphs into a huge hairy beast like a blue bear with huge claws, and tusks. He charges at me. I morph into a bull with tusks and claws. The Frost Giant opens his mouth and eats me. 

I become very tiny. I suddenly feel him pulling at me from all directions. I can't hold my dream body together. I allow myself to fly apart. My dream body goes supernova, and all parts of me are flung into millions of corners of the universe. I find a dwarf star to draw myself back together. I form myself around it. It's now sitting in the center of my belly. I am floating in space. The Frost Giant appears before me.

FG: You are learning, O Child. Now rest.

***

I am back in the Cave of the Frost Giant. My dream friends and I, MoSh, Asuka, Selene, Angel, Angelina, WarriorTiger, Silverwolf, Joseph, and maybe some others are all there. Joseph says he is guarding the entrance. Now he looks like an older teenager, about 16 or 17. He gazes at the sky. 

The rest of all fall asleep in sleeping bags. The Frost Giant plays Andean pipes.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> man your dreams cool to read. also i checked your didjeridoo and it sounds cool and relaxing. I can also hear the subliminal messages in it. anyways to download?



You should be able to download right off the site. Thanks!

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Your dreams are so exciting I want to join in  ::D: .

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES:

Angel's father tells me to dig a hole. 

I become eggs and eagles going out into infinity, then dragons.

***

Allison and I help Raven with parasites.  The Frost Giant says she has a virus.

***

We try to reprogram our subconscious minds.

----------


## Suscitatsio

*What do you think about this Awakening? This War?*

----------


## Raven Knight

> Allison and I help Raven with parasites.  The Frost Giant says she has a virus.



Pablo, too.  :smiley:   Thanks, everyone!  ::thanks::

----------


## Samael

You have some _epic_ dreams. As far as I can tell, a lot of the elements are recurring, right? The stories and battles that you get involved in seem to continue from dream to dream, which I think is brilliant.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> What do you think about this Awakening? This War?



An awakening to dreams, to other dimensions, to our inherent psychic abilities, to an understanding of the religious nature of science, and the science of religion. 

A war on the spirit planes: the dream plane and astral plane. If our enemies can control these planes, they can control the physical plane.

----------


## Suscitatsio

*





 Originally Posted by WakingNomad


If our enemies can control these planes, they can control the physical plane.



What enemies?*

----------


## scottyo

the ones in his head silly.

----------


## Suscitatsio

*





 Originally Posted by scottyo


the ones in his head silly.



wise guy...*

----------


## Raven Knight

Enemies include some other dreamers who don't like us, the Templars who are remote viewers / dreamers working for secret government agencies to try to monitor what everyone does in the dream state, and they don't like shared dreaming because it's harder to monitor than other forms of communication, and there are hostile entities in the other worlds that sometimes come here and cause trouble.  Fortunately there are a lot of friendly people out there, as well.

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Why do they want to do that? Are they trying to stop us from being Lucid or Sharing Dreams with people?

----------


## Raven Knight

I think just from sharing.  Dream communications can't be regulated.  I used to share dreams with just my bf, and we kept it very secret, and I never encountered Templars... only when I started dreaming with Nomad and he made it a public affair did we start encountering Templars.  So I think it's the idea of wide-spread dream sharing that they have a problem with.

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Oh ok so if everyone is in the same dream it becomes a problem and these guys want to try and stop that? How rude of them I would kick their butts if they tried anything funny with me.

----------


## Raven Knight

Yeah.  I usually ignore them, but sometimes they make themselves hard to ignore... like they attack first.

----------


## LucidDreamer15

Yeah I agree but if they tried to attack me I would definitly try something cool on them.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Those arse-faces!  I'd just blast them with vertical pillars! ::D:

----------


## LucidDreamer15

We should all make an army and show these guys who's boss. There is nothing they can do to stop us from Sharing Dreams.

----------


## Anukramet

Nomad, I just came here to say that your dreams are truly inspiring. When I grow up I'm gonna be just like you, only myself  :Cheeky:  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES:

Raven healing me.

Preston becomes "Veronica"?

I play my didj for her, to do healing. I go into the astral to grab The Beast's astral self. 

I do it a second time, and it wakes me up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES:

I am with an ex in a club, Riana, but she looks different. We are together. She keeps bitching at me. I don't know what the hell she's complaining about.

She looks like "Veronica" from the previous dream.

My best friend, Nate is with us. He looks at me intensely. I realize it's really him when I wake up.

The dream shifts like, the slide-pictures in pop-up books. Veronica is a real person, and so in Nate. The rest are DC's mostly. They look like energy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> the ones in his head silly.



Exactly correct. Everything is in my head. The Earth, the Solar System, The Universe, is all in my head. I am the creator of everything, even you. 





> Nomad, I just came here to say that your dreams are truly inspiring. When I grow up I'm gonna be just like you, only myself



Thanks, Anukramet. I have a lot of growing up to do myself.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

We form a team, to help brokenalicia93. WarriorTiger, MoSh, Raven and others. We battle a host of crazed demons in the astral plane.  There is a strange puppetmaster. We cut the strings, and rip him to shreds.

We go into her Inner World. It's pure hell. I freak out and scream. All the demons look at us. I absorb their dark fire, and blast it at them. I teleport inside the demons and explode. We kill all the demons. An army of bats fly out of my back and consume the bugs that the demons became.

I am pummeling the body of a dead demon. Raven places her hand on my shoulder. 

"They are going to be back. These are Outer Demons, and Inner Demons. I want to kill them all. I am going to keep killing them until the end of time!"

We go back into the astral. Now, there is an army of wraith Templars on horseback waiting for us. Raven takes Alicia's dream/astral bodies to safety.

We fight an epic battle in a forest.  I make fire shoot up from the ground. WarriorTiger is a giant werewolf. She eats them. Raven comes back and is Queen of Night. She blasts them with lightning. MoSh becomes a wolf with a snake tail, and multiplies.  Others come to our aid.

They try to capture me, but I only let them have a small piece of my dream body.  I use it to spy on them. They take me back to their hellish base and torture me. I laugh and spit at them. They keep telling me it's not a dream to try and get me to feel pain. It works a little, but not too well. I replace my essence with a nanobot with a camera on it to spy on them, and teleport back to Q10.

I am about to attack a minotaur that is there, when I realize it's Daygawn.  Raven is there with him. She tells me she's not lucid. I begin working furiously on devices: anti-parasite, anti-mind control, spell auto-reflect nanobots. I slump over exhausted.

I am with Angel on a mountain. She tells me to wake up. I ask her why. She shrugs. I wake up.

***

I wish I had time to write more.

----------


## Portalboat

Does "the others" include me?
 :tongue2:

----------


## scottyo

> Exactly correct. Everything is in my head. The Earth, the Solar System, The Universe, is all in my head. I am the creator of everything, even you.



I hope you mean that in the Holographic Universe way because technically I created you.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Does "the others" include me?



No, it was people from other dimensions.





> I hope you mean that in the Holographic Universe way because technically I created you.



I know, right?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Date: unknown

Deep Dream State

I am on the Moon with Raven Knight. Something happened... I don't remember.  I create a portal. "Where are you going, Waking Nomad?"

"Oh, I have a bone to pick with someone, Raven Knight."

"Fare thee well."

"Thank you, O Queen."

(I don't know why we were talking like that!)

I fall through the portal, riding a white pegasus. We drop to the ground. I make his wings disappear. We are riding through the Roman countryside, and come upon a strange temple. It looks out of place. I change my garb to a toga. I look like Anthony Bourdain for some reason.

I give my horse to a stablehand, and enter the temple. A bunch of mindless DC's are serving this nasty pasty Cesar as if he is a god.  I am a Senator. I don't realize practically everyone in the room is a DC. I sit at a table stewing in anger, unable to eat. 

"Ah, bring more! More grapes, more hog's heads! More roasted rabbit! More lark tongues, more Grecian wine, more leopards! More dancing girls of Arabia! More, more, more!"

"He's telling a bunch of DC's to give him a bunch of shit from his own mind. What a lame ass..." I think. For some reason, this did not make me lucid.

I am with a group of Senators. "Ready for the coup, my brothers? Ready your daggers!"

The other senators back away from me. "What? You cowards! I shall slay the tyrant myself!"

I run to the Cesar and grab him from behind, placing a dagger at his neck. I then realize some of the nobility are real people, not DC's. 

"Now, you will witness the mortality of your 'god'! *FOR THE REPUBLIC!*" I slice the Cesar's throat. He bleeds, and I let his body crumple to the ground. The people back away from me in fear. 

"Go ahead and arrest me! Hang me for murder of your tyrant! Let the birds of the air peck my bones clean in the town square! I sacrifice my life for love of FREEDOM!"

Cesar storms in through the front door. "You asshole! Why did you kill me?"

"Because, you're a tyrannical fuck."

"Hail Cesar, truly a god! Raised from the dead!" chant the people.

"Oh, you idiots, it's a dream, he can't really die." I throw the dagger, and it sticks in his forehead. He dies again. Then, he rises up out of the floor dramatically with smoke and shit.

"Hail Cesar! Truly a god!"

"Oh, shut the hell up you idiotic DC's." I stab myself in the stomach. I fall over as if dead. I make the dagger pop out as the wound heals, and stand back up.

The people gasp in fear. I point at the real people. "And you! Stop acting like a bunch of idiotic DC's. You are not some fucking nobility in Rome. You are in this "god's" dream, and he dressed you up in your silly togas so you'd worship him, you fucking idiots!"

Cesar rushes at me. He forms a claw like weapon, and grabs me. I drop the dagger as if I am scared, and say, "Oh no!" He thinks he has me, but it's a joke. I teleport away, leaving a puff of black smoke. I become invisible. My mocking laughter can be heard from everywhere and nowhere. The torches flicker and go out. I make the room very dark. Cesar strikes a match and lights a small candle lantern.

"Come out, coward! You enter my dream, just to be an asshole, and - oof!"

I turn into a werewolf and drag him into the darkness. I gently toss him around, handling him with kid gloves.  He is frightened. I hear his heart beating faster, and I smell his fear. It smells like sweat... and urine... Gross. I drop him from my mouth. I make the torches relight. 

The people now quiver in fear.  Cesar is meekly pointing the dagger at me. I cover the floor, the walls, and the ceilings with black smoky tar that is me. I make mouths and eyeballs rise on growing tar-stalactites and stalagmites. 

"Who... what are you?" quivers Cesar.

"I am the wumblethorp that galumphs in the night!
The gobbledygook greeding a gooey fright!
Slaplumping through the forest of Nod!
Here I proclaim, _I_ am the god!"

I roar from a dozen mouths hanging from the ceiling and balancing on smoky tar spires. The Cesar poops his pants. I summon a female nurse DC to change his dirty didey. 

I gather all my tar smoke gooeyness to myself. I am an eight foot tall werewolf with red eyes, made of pure black magic. I grab the Cesar around the neck, and lift him in the air. "Now, stop fucking with me and my friends!" I roar. "Even though you smell disgusting right now, you also somehow make me hungry," I growl. Cesar faints and soils himself again, and the nurse does her best to clean him up.

I grab the court jester and set him on the throne. "He's just as much a god as any one of us." The jester smiles contentedly, and starts barking orders. 

The dream fades, and I wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

I rise up out of bed. I am my physical self. Veronica is in the room with me. "Um... hi?" I say.

"Dammit, Nomad! Don't you remember me? Don't you know who I am?"

"Um... no. Sorry, lady."

"Lady? I am only your wife from the future!"

"Oh! What? are we going to get married?"

"No, silly, in your future incarnation, Timelyst Knight. How many times do I have to tell you? Why can't you ever remember? You're such an idiot sometimes, Nomad!"

"Well, see our race went through this thing called the Great Sleep, and -"

"Oh, hush, you! I know all about that. I am still frustrated. Let me explain. Hey, let's get out of here. This place is a dump!"

"Hey! I-"

"Sh. C'mere, you!"

Veronica grabs my arm and yanks me through a portal. We are in the Biodome on the Mountain, but it's in the future, maybe a thousand years. We sit down. Veronica smiles at me. She has long wavy jet black hair, and violet eyes. She has a big beautiful mischievous smile, pale skin. She looks away bashfully and touches her hair. She seems so familiar somehow.  We look out at the sky, and see dragons and pterodactyls flying with people on their backs. The City of Nod is full of flying cars.

"So, my lover... do you remember? I'm your witch... You're my shaman... and we're both..."

We kiss. It feels so familiar. We're both what? Angels? Angel! Am I cheating? Angel appears through a portal. She tosses an imp through it. She looks disheveled. "NATE? WHAT THE FUCK? So, I fight all these demon assholes for you, hunting these little bastards through all dimensions, and this is the thanks I get? Who's this little s- uh... what the fuck?"

Angel and Veronica look at each other. Though their facial features are different, their energy is almost exactly the same. "Who the hell are you?" asks Angel. 

"I'm you from the future."

"Ok... weird. Well, I believe you, but... but... *stay the hell away from my boyfriend, you cunt!*" Timelyst Knight appears through a portal. He has a little leopard cub on his shoulder. "Who's that? What the hell? Future... you? Well, he, you look kinda hot..."

Angel blushes and touches her hair. Timelyst Knight grins at Angel and smiles.
"Ok! Wait, stop! All these dreams, all this future self shit, shadow self, whatever... It's just getting too weird!"

Veronica gently takes Angel's hand. "Here, dear, don't be afraid. This won't hurt a bit. You'll understand everything." Angel looks a bit frightened, yet trusting. Veronica and Angel merge. I merge with Timelyst Knight. I feel his power flowing through me. 

Angel/Veronica blinks. She has one violet eye, and one green eye. We are suddenly in space, sitting in lotus across from each other.

(the dream got too personal to post the rest)

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

I am in outer space. I am riding some blue creature that looks like the Frost Giant with tusks. Bubbles shoot out of me in all directions. Every bubble is an existence, a dream. Someone, I think, Chronos, the god of time, squishes me into a ball. Then, I get turned inside out. My guts are floating in space. My soul is screaming, but I am not in pain. Then, I get squished back into a ball, and remolded into a human.

I look like a Ken doll, sort of. I look like I am made of modeling clay. I open my eyes. I take a deep breath, and scream. My consciousness flies into my eyes. I am in another universe. It is full of planets covered in water. I feel disoriented. I want to puke. I can't. This is a dream.

AHA! I try to become lucid. I forget what lucid means. I forget what dream means. I forget what existence is.

I turn into a little white-blue orb of light. I feel free, and happy. I zoom from one end of this universe to the other. I sense my existences in parallel universes. I fly from one end to the other of all the universes. Then, I perceive an infinite number of universes. I laugh at the mind-boggledy-ness of it all.

I am suddenly asleep somewhere in a garden. I wake up. Am I Adam? 
No, Adam was naked. I am wearing strange silk gold and blue robes, and wielding a gold and steel scimitar. I am wearing a white turban with a large blue jewel in it. 

A horse runs to me, and I mount it. I ride it through the garden, and a desert, an ocean, and many other habitats at once. I try to focus on one world. It feels impossible. I give up.

I feel like I am just one tiny particle of existence, less then an atom, or an electron... Some little quark-thing. I spin and orbit a larger thing in pure joy. I wonder if I am actually a planet orbiting a sun. I feel things crawling on me. I realize I am now a planet.

I am very confused. My confusion frightens me. I feel completely overwhelmed. I tell myself I can't handle this mad dream of infinite sadness any more, and wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*K-TANK!*

(I woke up with k-TANK k-TANK -k-TANK in my head... Then, I remembered this dream.)

Deep Dream State

K-Tank!  I strike stainless steel in my forge in the City of Nowhere on the Moon. I slam my hammer into the steel, which is... my forearm bones! Ah, I must be forging my bones into a weapon.  

Then, I remember how this happened...

***

I am half-naked in the snow in Canada. I am crouching in underbrush. A deer walks by. I leap out, and pounce on its back. I bite into its jugular savagely. It collapses to the ground. I shred into it with claw-like fingernails. I reach into the wound, and rip its artery out of its neck. I break its neck, so it dies quickly. 

I quickly start a fire, and butcher the deer with a stone knife.  It's fucking cold. I keep getting hypothermia for a second, then it goes away. Dammit, I need to eat so much food to keep the internal fire going. Fucking healing factor. Sometimes being a demigod sucks. 

I fashion arrow shafts with the deer bones. I make a spiked club with a femur and a pointed rock. I fashion arrowheads, and use a bird's feathers for the fletches. 

I make a small cache of stone age weapons. 

I make some clothes for myself with the deer's skin. I dry the skin over the fire. It doesn't tan properly, but I don't care.

I make a sled out of the surrounding trees. I make a net with some vines and catch a huge wolf, and strap him to the sled. He is pissed. I roar at him, and he runs in fright. 

I steer the sled to my destination. I catch more wolves along the way. I tame them. I become their pack leader, and we hunt together. After a few weeks, we reach my destination. A secret base of the Russo-AmeroCanadian-Mexican government in the depths of the frozen North American tundra.

I tell my wolf pack to wait.

There is a guard patrolling the outer perimeter. I sneak behind him, and plunge a dagger into his lower, back, then, choke him. I take his tools and gun. 

I cut a hole in the fence and step through.  I find a tool shed, and take all the tools I need. I dig a tunnel under the base, and crawl through a sewer line, then, up into a room with secret technology: teleporters. I return to my wolves, and place teleporters on their foreheads. They are now covered with bone and leather armor I crafted for them. I go back to the base, and I kick in the front door. "C'mon, you bastards! Come and get me!"

An alarm sounds, and red lights blaze. I run through the base, shooting people up. I let them catch me, and I laugh maniacally.

"Alright, so are you going to do it, you bastards? Have I passed your pathetic test?"

They restrain me, in a hallway and I pretend they overpower me. 

The boss of the base enters. "So, Wolverine, you think you are crafty? You think you are sly. Now, I do not know if you deserve the gift, I so wish to bestow upon you my son... You are too dangerous to become Weapon X, too short-fused." 

I break free of the guards, and grab the commander by his throat, and slam him into the wall. "Give me the adamantium, or I will crush your throat, and eat your evil heart."

"Now, let's not get hasty." He signals with his finger, at that instant, I hit the button on the teleporter, and my wolf pack appears, leaping out of portals, attacking the guards. 

"I am a demigod! You will give me what I desire!"

Blue magic flows out of my head and eyes to the wolves. The wolves become werewolves. They tie up the guards, and the commander. 

We go to a chamber, where there is a strange tank with a thick liquid in it. I am stripped of all my clothes, and sprayed down with a hose. They place a mask on my face for breathing, and lower me in. The werewolves watch the guards so there is no funny business.

The tank is filled with tiny silver sparkles. A fluid comes down the mask, and I am told to drink it. It goes into my bones. The silver specks fly into my flesh and stick to my bones, like iron fillings to a magnet. Every speck slices into me. I feel like my whole body is on fire from my bones to my skin. I scream, then, black out from the pain.

I dream of my birth... Born of two werewolves, in medieval France... they killed my parents, and tried to burn me at the stake.  They thought I died... They buried my burnt body in the ground. I healed, and dug my way out. Century after century of suffering and pain, I dream of. I awake in a rage. I rip the mask off. Adamantium claws shoot out from my arms, and I slice the tank apart. The viscous fluid spills out.

The commander grins, then looks frightened. "You! It's you who killed me in your past life! Guess what? I haven't actually died yet, you bastard of the universe!"

I slam the commander into the wall, then rip his heart out. I take a bite of it, and howl. All the people at the base run away, and get on snowmobiles and jeeps, fleeing. 

My wolf pack and I hunt them down, and kill them all. I find all the explosives in the base, and pack them at the center, then walk away, with a detonator. BOOM!

"Fuck, you, Commander."

K'TanK! 

I am back in the Forge. Raven appears. She looks concerned.

"Uh, Nomad? What are you doing?"

"Don't worry, I'm fine. I am forging my body into a weapon. WEAPON X!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES:

In a mech with guns given by Mary and Marty... gatlin gun, huge gun like on the Starblazers' ship, and a claw.

----------


## AURON

> NOTES:
> 
> In a mech with guns given by Mary and Marty... gatlin gun, huge gun like on the Starblazers' ship, and a claw.



You_ have_ to write this down one day.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

NOTES:

Angel and I are two trees. Our roots touch and get tangled. We uproot ourselves, and move apart so we have room to grow, then plant ourselves. We do this periodically, less and less as the years go by.

We end up being two trees the size of mountains. All kinds of animals and plants live on us, in us, and around us. We become two complementary ecosystems.

----------


## cygnus

> Angel and I are two trees. Our roots touch and get tangled. We uproot ourselves, and move apart so we have room to grow, then plant ourselves. We do this periodically, less and less as the years go by.
> 
> We end up being two trees the size of mountains. All kinds of animals and plants live on us, in us, and around us. We become two complementary ecosystems.



whoa.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Deep Dream State

I am at the airport with E and D. I go to New Hampshire with them. Party. Angel gets pissed off at me for drinking with her underage cousin. She goes in the house and cries.

(this was a shared dream with Angel.)

Scene change

We are at a witch ceremony at night, under a full moon. Three witches walk counterclockwise in a circle...


scene change

Angel and I are in a field of wildflowers on a mountain. We talk about what a weird dream we just had.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Vampire Dream*

abridged, exact date unkown

Deep Dream State

I am Soulkyst, the Vampire. I am perched atop The Great pyramid. Pyramid Song by Radiohead is playing. Day becomes night, and Moon rises. I roar at the Moon. Claws grow out of my feet and hands, and my fangs protrude. My pupils become vertical, and I growl. 

A gust of wind makes my cape billow out behind me. I leap off the Pyramid, and fly over the desert. Angel joins me. She is a beautiful vampiress in a purple and black dress, with violet cat eyes. She grins, and her fangs grow.

Many vampires join us in a line. We land in a town with a carnival. We attack the people and laugh. We decide to stop feeding on people, and feed on cattle instead. We raise cattle to drink their blood.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Battling the Self-Hatred Demon*

Nap Dream

abridged

Hypnogogic Hallucinations:

Voices... I am with Veronica. She has violet irises. We are in space. We push off rocket boosters. 

I keep resisting images, trying to shape them into what I want, but I don't know what I want... then i go with the flow.

A noose appears around my neck. It is stiff like steel. I grab it, and pull it forward. I toss a strange bird-like demon out of myself. Now it's a leash.

_lost time_

Deep Dream State

I am on a beach in Japan. I am chanting to the Gonhonzon. A strange bird-like demon appears, a mixture of a character on the scroll, and an essence within me.

I draw my Inner Demon Sword. 

"You know you I am, you idiot. I am Self-Hatred. I am an aspect of yourself. You think you can destroy me?"

I lunge at it, swinging my sword. A shield appears on it, and it deflects the blow.

"Think again, you fucking coward! You stupid little child!"

I sheath my sword, and spread my arms out.  The demon mirrors me. It changes into a wooden thunderbird statue, like a Pacific Northwest Indian carving. 

dream diverge:

Dream 1:

"You see, boy? We are one."  The statue and I become like eagles. I mount him, like a horse. He takes off into the sky. 

We fly through clouds, and over beautiful tropical forests. "You see? We are beautiful."

Dream 2:

The statue changes, and looks like me, exactly like my physical self. He looks deep into my eyes. He looks very sad. His eyes are bright yellow, like a cat's. His hair is fluffy and brown. He is wearing the same green T-shirt that I fell asleep in. A cold wind blows.

"I am sorry. I am sorry for everything. I fucked up. I fucked up. I did it, in all the planes. I can't remember what I did, what I was supposed to... I can't even think straight. Nothing feels real any more. Everything feels like a dream. I feel so sane, and so... something else.  I'll try harder, I promise. I know I've failed you, failed M (my ex-wife), failed Dad, failed Mom, disgraced our family, disgraced us... I'm sorry I've been such a loser. I will try harder. i am not going to be the same person I used to be. I am changing. Remember the molt? The centipede? I have molted already... I am trying. I keep failing, but I am getting back up now. Honestly, I am not pitying myself... I... when Chris died... everything changed... I just, I started bleeding, and it hasn't stopped... I just keep bleeding."

Suddenly, I see wounds on his forearms, and blood is forming on his chest. Drops of blood are forming on his forehead. I embrace him. I feel like I am my best friend (who's name is also Nate) embracing me after my wife left me.  My other self cries convulsively, and feels hot and sweats. 

"I'm sorry. I tried to heal myself. I don't know what else to do. I thought I was tough. I am so weak... so weak... I don't know what to do... I tried..."

My other self calms down. He stands a step back, and looks at me. The blood is going back into the wounds. The wounds seal up. 

"You see? You can do it! You are in the boddhisattva world, the world of compassion.  You must feel the same compassion for yourself, that you feel for others, all those homeless people living under the freeway in the crawlspaces. This compassion is power, and it starts with you having compassion on yourself. There is nothing gay, or silly or weird about it. It's good."

My other self smiles at me. Golden light pours from his eyes. He cries tears of joy. "How very Buddhistic of you, self! Now, I will go back into the Gohonzon. He becomes one of the characters on the scroll, as we bow to each other."

I chant Nam-myoho-renge-kyo and bow to the scroll. Thank you.

----------


## Baron Samedi

non-lucid/lucid

abridged

*Aw, yeah!*

I am driving my old Toyota down Kalanianaole Highway in reverse, but going the right direction. Someone tells me I am driving backwards. I spin the car around and go the right way.

There are a bunch of flashing lights ahead. Goddammit. I have to pull over for a bunch of buses coming the other direction. Why don't the buses have their sirens on? And since when did buses ever have spinning lights like emergency vehicles? There are so many buses, we all get out of our cars, and wait for them to pass. I am walking with a group of people. Someone makes a remark about it being a stupid dream. A dream?

I do a nose pinch RC. I can feel my breath. It confuses me for a second. Maybe I should pinch my nose harder. Nope... this _is_ a dream. 

BAM! Lucid.  I tell this cute redhead chick to _censored_ ::roll:: ... Then, another girl, then another chick says no. (I think she might've been real. Oops!) Then, another girl, then another, and another. Aw.... yeah...  :Shades wink:  

The dream fades, and I woke up. dammit! Just when I was getting to the good part. I tried to stay asleep, but I couldn't.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Dreaming with the Homies*

Deep Dream State 

MoSh and I are on a lake in Washington State. It changes to a New England Atlantic Coast. We skip rocks into the water. 

MoSh: So are we dreaming?

Me: I think so. 

I have the vague sense of entities around us, like ghosts. I can almost see them, like colored mist. I can't skip the rocks very well. 

I chuck a huge rock into the water, in frustration. It's entirely unsatisfying.

Me: What's the point? 

MoSh: Dude, what are you talking about?

Me: Everything's pointless. We are so weak and helpless, like baby birds in the nest...

MoSh: Hey, stop with that negative talk. What's wrong with you?

Me: Sorry man.

MoSh: Hmm... Maybe you have negative energy.

Me: Oh, negative energy... What a bunch of bullshit. I don't even know if we're dreaming or not. So, we're powerful on the dream plane. So what? So, you're a king, and I'm a god. Hmmph... Some king-gods we are. Look, we live with our parents...

MoSh: Stop talking like an asshole.

Me: Dude, sorry. Maybe I need a joint.

MoSh: No.

Me: A cigarette?

MoSh: Hell no.

Me: A good stiff drink? A beer?

MoSh: Do I need to take you to dream AA again? You know I am your sponsor, right?

Me: Shit. I forgot. I am, I _am_ changing my waking life. Dude, I love Buddhism, man. The power within, we all have it. When I chant, I feel negative energy leaving, me, and I feel centered and calm... Nam Myoho Renge Kyo, dude.
MoSh: That's cool.

Me: Yeah, you want to chant with me right now?

MoSh: No, it's cool, man. I'm not really into that.

Me: Okay. Well, hmm... I feel like I need to.

MoSh: That's fine. Do it. I am going to sit on this rock over here, and stare out at the water. This lake, it looks like a mirror.

I chant, and a Gohonzon appears before my eyes, and floats in the air. In front of it, something like glass appears, and I see the reflection of my face. I have bright blue eyes, and gold flesh. Black specks leave my body as I chant, and a orange flame forms over me. I finish chanting, and the scroll fades away.

MoSh walks back to me.

MoSh: Are you okay now?

Me: Yeah. I am sorry for spreading discouraging energy. I do believe in me, in you, in us, in all of humanity. We can turn the planet around, starting with ourselves. Maybe in 2012?

MoSh: (laughing) Yeah, or maybe that's just the beginning.

Raven appears out of a portal. She has a big grin on her face. Angel tumbles out after her, and lands on Raven. She is fighting some strange little imp, and tosses it into the portal. Angel stands up and apologizes.

Me: What just happened?

Raven: Oh, I went into Angel's Inner World, and I explained to her that though I care about you very much, we're like siblings. 

Angel: Duhr... Sometimes I'm dumb. 

Me: Don't say that. What was that thing?

Angel: These stupid little bastards keep invading my dreams. I think they are sent by The Hunter. I am so sick of that bastard. Do something, Nate. Use your shaman dream warrior whatever skills and kick his ass, skinny boy. I have been hunted by that fucker my whole life, yet I never see him. 

Me: You look like you need healing.
Angel: No!

Me: C'mere.

Angel walks to me slowly. She has small wounds on her from fighting. I hold her tightly. I hum quietly, and healing energy flows out of me into her. She sighs, and smiles.

Me: So, Raven, what is that big grin on your face for?

Raven: Markus kissed me. (she giggles)

Me: Markus, where is Markus?

Markus appears riding a strange flying lizard (It looks a lot more like a big brown lizard than a dragon.) He is standing on it.

Markus: Ta-daa!

MoSh: Okay, weird. What is that thing.

Markus: Oh, it's my dinosaur steed. 

Markus introduces himself to Angel. 

Angel: Okay, weird handshake. You look familiar... Are you...? Oh, nevermind. I can't think of who you remind me of. 

Raven: Let's do a fun dream, a fun dream! Let's visit Allison, and Silverwolf, and Loaf, and Walms, and Pablo, and ...

Me: Oh, shit I am waking up, or falling back to sleep... Everything's fading.

Raven: Hey, look, Asuka just got here! Hold on to the dream!

Me: I can't... sorry.

Raven: Try a DEILD.

Me: Okay...

The dream fades to black, as I go into a dreamless sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

_abridged_

*Battling The Hunter, and a Trip to Parallel Antarctica*

Deep Dream State

Float up out of bed. I toss mini-dwarf stars at the RV'ers.
Get in my spacecraft. Mary and Marty put guns on it. 
Fly to the Moon.
Meet Raven, Markus, Allison, MoSh there. There is another dream warrior also. It's Markus. I don't recognize him at first. He is wearing futuristic armor, but still is wearing a Roman short sword. 
I armor up.
I take everyone to Angel's Inner World.
In a hidden part is a disgusting purple lumpy slimy translucent creature, the Hunter.
Angel is asleep. I take her to a cave, and seal it. The others battle it. I join them.

Vegeta and I do Hiryu Shoten Ha on it, and bind it.

It multiplies.
I make lava shoot up out of the earth.
I hear the voice of the Frost Giant. He tells me to use the dwarf star.
I toss it at The Hunter. 
It shrinks. 
It says it's going to be back.

There is a strange demon version of Angel inside the creature. She comes out.  She says she's been haunting her since the time of Mu, and she will never stop.

Angel's dream body wakes up. Her astral body stays in the cave. She becomes Angelwitch, Queen of Twilight. Angel calls her Devilbitch. They battle one-on-one. Angel morphs into a beautiful black dragon with violet eyes. She grabs Devilbitch. Selene de-merges from Angel, and creates a portal. Angel tosses Devilbitch into the portal. Sorna seals it.

_Ancient Queen, 
haunting my soul,
hunting me mind
through eternal time,
I cast your soul
into the depths of hell.
May your flesh burn,
your stomach churn,
and may you smell
the stench of your evil soul._

Angel morphs back into Angelwitch, and collapses. I pick her up, and take her back to the cave. Pixy makes plants grow. Angelina makes animals appear. Raven cuts riverbeds in the earth. Allison burns away the dead trees. MoSh makes it rain. 

I take Angel to the Cave of Healing. The Frost Giant says her dream body can dream with us.

We go to a parallel Antarctica. It's beautiful. It reminds me of Hollow Earth. There are two green suns. We float through the sky, and play with the animals.

***
Parallel Dream

We go into the astral plane. We see the Hunter in Angel's bedroom. It looks like a stone golem. It's translucent and violet. It's slimy and gelatinous. It's disgusting. I can see a female figure inside of it. It reminds me of Angel, but a creepy version of her. The Hunter is shooting slime tentacles at Angel. I morph into Solgawn, my archdemon self. I tackle the Hunter.

We battle it. Allison calls fire down from the sky. 
The Hunter shrinks like a slug. 
Raven calls down lightning. 
MoSh makes it rain.
It gets electrocuted. 
The female gets separated from the monster. 
It says it's Angel's true self.
I laugh in her face. She slaps me. 
I grab her neck, and bite her head off. 
I spit her head into a portal, and toss her body into another one.

Violet flame flows out of Raven, burning the slime up.

Angel sits up in bed. 

Angel: What just happened? Who are these people?

Me: They're our friends. They're just cleaning up after the battle. 

Angel: Oh, I know them. They are our friends.

Me: Right.

Angel: Can you get me a drink of water?

I get her a drink of water. She sips it slowly. I see she has wounds. We stand in a circle around her. We play music. Allison cauterizes the wounds.

Our friends leave. 

Angel: Come to bed, honey.

I climb into bed with Angel, and hold her close. We go to sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Deep Dream State

Healing on the Moon.
***
I go to Angel. I am putting up a barrier around her in the astral plane. I do healing. Raven and Markus appear.
A portal opens, and a tentacle grabs me. 
I tell Raven to make sure Angel is okay.
I call for Markus to help me.
In the wormhole, Markus changes into a Thanagrian.
We are on a strange planet.
Markus and I merge into a four-armed god.
We battle the monster.
MoSh appears and picks us up in the air. 
I tell him to drop us into its mouth.
We go inside, and The Atom is waiting for us.
Markus and I de-merge.
I tell Markus we can't let it hide by being microscopic.

Dream Diverge

I am outside the monster.
We are all battling it: Markus, Raven, MoSh, WarriorTiger, Silverwolf. Spike and Loaf appear. They are vampires. 
I ask for Selene to help. She de-merges out of me. Angel appears, out of a portal, and tosses an imp in it. 
Angel and Selene merge with Angelina.
Angel says, "I see you! I see you now, you bastard!"
Pixy flies around it, and sprinkles caustic powder on it.

We all merge into a huge monster-thing and grab the Hunter, spin it around, and toss it into a portal.

We de-merge, and fall on our asses, disoriented.

Dream Mish-Mash

The Hunter tries to shrink itself. Atom, Markus and I become electrons. The Hunter is the size of an atom. We are spiky things. We attack The Hunter. It roars, and gets big again. We laugh, and The Atom changes us into viruses.

We battle The Dark Queen Hunter thing, on a strange small sphere. I rip her in half, and spit her head into one portal, and her body into another.

We go to the Hot Springs to relax.

***

date unknown

I see Eternalstar. 
She says her name is serenistar. Enternity. Serenity. 

***

Dream sex with Angel.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Eternalstar on the Moon*

Deep Dream State

Date Unknown

I am walking in the Biodome with Raven. We are discussing about how it's nice to make small talk in dreams, and not have to worry about asshole Templars or demons trying to attack us or whatever. I feel like we have walked like this, strolling through a garden many times before. 

I look at her. She smiles at me. "Hey, I can see your face!"

Raven says, "Of course you can. Oh, I usually have it hidden with the hood, don't I?"

"Yeah. Some people's faces are hard to see for me. Hmm... Who's that?"

Sailor Moon is picking flowers.  She is humming to herself, and birds and insects are buzzing about the flowers. She stands up and looks at me.

"Sailor Moon, I guess," says Raven.

Sailor Moon looks at me, squinting. Then she runs at me, and tackle-hugs me. "Oh my God, Oh my God. Nomad Nomad, WakingNomad! Hi! It's me! Serenistar! Eternity! Eterernalstar! Serenity! You know, you know me. Oh! Hi! You are Raven, right? Hi! Your face, there's like a blurry fog cloud thingy."

"That's to hide my identity," says Raven. "Nomad and I were just talking about that."

"My name is Serenity, actually. I am not Sailor Moon. Do I look like Sailor Moon?" As soon as she says that, she changes into a normal person.

"Yes... no." 

She is a Cacausian woman with wavy brown hair, and very faint freckles. Then, she changes into a dark-skinned woman, with dark brown curly hair. Her body type changes from skinny to a bit more curvy. Her hair clothes change from jeans, a t-shirt, and street shoes to a blouse, short skirt, and heels. I squint at her.

"What?"

"Oh, I guess you're a natural shapeshifter. You're doing it unconsciously."

Angel suddenly tumbles through a portal. She tosses a little bat-imp thing into it. She stands up and brushes herself off.

"Who's this! And who's- sorry. I know you. You're Nomad's friend. But, who's this, Nate? I go off and fight these bastards and you're wandering through the garden of Eden with little Ms. Eve, over here?"

Eternalstar changes into Eve with long brown hair, and leaves covering her at the suggestion. I accidentally change into "Adam" a big naked mixed-race man with fig leaves on my crotch.

"Whoah, calm-"

"Don't whoah me! What am I, a horse?"

Angel changes into a anthro-horse. I giggle. 

"What are you laughing about?"

"Sorry!" says Eternalstar.

"Hey, Angel, listen, she's just a friend. She has a boyfriend. You'll always be my Lilith."

Angel changes into a muscular dark-skinned naked woman with long black hair and bright green eyes. "I am a warrior!" shouts Angel.

I take her hand, and hold it tightly, looking into her eyes. I kiss her hand, and pull her into me. Angel changes back into her normal form, wearing a long white dress.

I notice Raven is doing a healing spell on us. I wink at her and smile. 

"I don't know what those things are! Why do I keep fighting them? Where are they coming from?"

"Maybe they are your 'aumakua? Your totems."

"Hmm... Oh, I feel better now."

Raven gives Angel a glass of water. "Ah, thank you. You're nice. Sorry I was being bitchy." Angel blushes, and looks at Eternalstar. "Hi." She shakes her hand firmly. Eternalstar gives her a high-five.

"I like dreams. We are dreaming!" says Eternalstar.

"Oh, yeah. I forgot. Weird. Why do I always do that?" says Angel.

"I forget too. You always forget these dreams when you wake up," I say.

"Not always... Well, I told you, my waking mind just isn't ready, okay... Jeez... a little patience?"

(to be cont'd)

----------


## Serenity

Yay I appeared! I don't remember it though  :Sad:  Natural shapeshifter eh? Probably... I'm always different things/people in my dreams. Your first normal (non-Sailor Moon-y) impression of me was pretty close to the RL me  :smiley: 





> She is a Cacausian woman with wavy brown hair, and very faint freckles. Her hair clothes change from jeans, a t-shirt...



Although I started dying my hair recently, it is wavy, used to be brown, and I pretty much always go around wearing jeans and a t-shirt, hehe  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

Going to heal Raven.

NOTES

Raven is asleep, tossing and turning, being swarmed by bugs, and other dark entities. I become a Man-Bat, and cover her with my wings. I summon bats to fly out of me under my wings to eat the bugs. I summon more that fly out of my back and attack other negative entities.

***

I am playing Silent Hill. I am in the game. It's MoSh's Inner World. I hunt a monster. We play cat-and-mouse. I morph into a monster, and attack it. It becomes a red man. I hold him over a cliff and drop him into hell. I summon the sun to burn the fog.

----------


## Man of Shred

my house is still like that? I remember going inside a large building to fight people. My mom was there. and I fought someone who looked like Captain Picard. He was in a red suit.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I am playing Silent Hill. I am in the game. It's MoSh's Inner World. I hunt a monster. We play cat-and-mouse. I morph into a monster, and attack it. It becomes a red man. I hold him over a cliff and drop him into hell. I summon the sun to burn the fog.



When did this happen?  Because on the night of the 22nd I was in MoSh's inner world with some other people helping and we cleaned all that shit out, as well as transforming a dark energy plant of some kind to light.  If this was on the night of the 22nd, morning of the 23rd, then it just means you were there helping and I didn't see you.  If it was after that, then cleaning up that stupid weed didn't solve the problem which officially pisses me off!  ::angry::

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

(dates unknown)

I am awake. I go to bed and decide to WILD. I am amazed at how well it works.
I become lucid. I get back up from the bed.

***

NOTES

non-lucid

Dan's face looks up at me from the floor.

NOTES

Angel and I are walking with a centaur and a faun. She becomes a centaur, and I a faun.

_Really busy. No time for anything else. No computer. 

end_

----------


## LucidDreamer15

> NOTES
> 
> (dates unknown)
> 
> I am awake. I go to bed and decide to WILD. I am amazed at how well it works.
> I become lucid. I get back up from the bed.
> 
> 
> end[/I]



I know I have had some success with it like entering SP and having HI but I just can't seem to get over the scariness that comes with SP before I enter my Lucid Dream. I guess I need to practice and say it's all in my head.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I know I have had some success with it like entering SP and having HI but I just can't seem to get over the scariness that comes with SP before I enter my Lucid Dream. I guess I need to practice and say it's all in my head.



Sorry, I need to be more specific. I had a _dream_ that I WILD'ed!

I dreamt I was awake, and tried a WILD. It worked so well because I was already dreaming!  Then, I dreamt I woke up and loss all lucidity.  :tongue2: 

SP is not "all in your head." The purpose of it is so you don't physically react to your dreams, and die! So, SP is actually a good thing.

----------


## Baron Samedi

HH

I go into Angel's apartment. I use special UV goggles to see imps hiding there. They look like they are glowing orange. I attack them with a Ghostbusters pack.

----------


## LucidDreamer15

> Sorry, I need to be more specific. I had a _dream_ that I WILD'ed!
> 
> I dreamt I was awake, and tried a WILD. It worked so well because I was already dreaming!  Then, I dreamt I woke up and loss all lucidity. 
> 
> SP is not "all in your head." The purpose of it is so you don't physically react to your dreams, and die! So, SP is actually a good thing.



Na it's fine I understand now so you WILDed in your dream?
Oh ok well I'm glad we have SP then  :tongue2: . I think it's just the HI that gets me everytime.

----------


## beachgirl

i think that's really cool that you dreamt that you WILDed cuz you dreamt you were awake, etc...

~~~

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

NAGA TEMPLE

LUCID

I become lucid somehow. I slowly walk around touching everything to stabilize the dream. I am in a strange underground room. Stone walls. I see a stone door, and a stone lock on it. It's in the shape of a snake. Am I in the Temple of The Nagas?

*PRECOGNITIVE DREAM*

I am on my BMX bike from when I was a kid. I do a bronco. I jump higher and higher. I jump 25 feet into the air. I land and do a wheelie down the street, turning on one wheel.

_Later on in the day, WAKING LIFE_

_I walk out of a Health Food Store, to sit down and eat. Two young men are riding on BMX bikes. One of them broncos off a lampost, and grins right at me. I smile at him and say, "badass". He broncos up the stairs, and wheelies down the wheelchair ramp._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Na it's fine I understand now so you WILDed in your dream?
> Oh ok well I'm glad we have SP then . I think it's just the HI that gets me everytime.



Those hallucinations are the beginnings of dreams. I always hear voices.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

NOTES

I go to the Moon. I see Raven. We do mutual healing. We go to MoSh's Inner World.

It is dark. 

We battle a cyborg spider. It has a flesh head and body, and robot legs.

 I merge with Soulgawn, my dream-father, the crocodile-man. My smile is wide instead of long. Many teeth

I try to flip it, but rip a leg off.

Walms runs in a circle with a black sword, and cuts its' legs in half.

Raven blasts it with fire and lightning. 

MoSh is a winged cobra, breathes green acid-fire on it. It burns.

Allison is a giant werewolf, and drill attacks its face.

Angel appears above and does an inverted cone attack of rain and lightning.

We have other entities helping us.

***

Semi Lucid

A friend, an old woman, tells me to get on her back. She morphs into a cyborg-cycle. I ride her through the sky. We land on a lily pad. All the colors are beautiful pastels. She changes into a beautiful young woman with long straight brown hair. We interlock legs, and arch backwards, spinning on a ball of magic. We stand up and bow. People applaud. I kiss her on the cheek.

***

Deep Dream State

I go to my own Inner World, Neverwonderland, to heal Peter Pan, my Inner Child. He slaps me in anger. I slap his face. He starts crying. I apologize. He says he has to forgive me. I am bewildered by the weirdness of the situation. I let it go, and embrace him. We merge. I feel normal. He pops out of me. There is a knife in his back. He says it's been there for years. I pull it out. Guts and black bugs pour out of the wound. Peter vomits millions of tiny black bugs. I feel like vomiting. 

I send orange fire to burn the bugs. Then, water to cleanse the wound. Then violet flame to cauterize it. 

Peter says he has a secret dungeon under the volcano. He's been torturing our abusers for years. I tell him it's time for him to stop. He says, "No, they will have nightmares for the end of time. I will haunt them through the next five lifetimes."

I tell him to forgive them. He says first they must pay for their sins.  

I go with him to the dungeon. I forget the Peter Pan is me. He becomes a devil-boy. He teleports into the cells, and bites and claws the people with fangs and sharp talons. He laughs, and drinks their blood. He rips their organs out, and eats them. 

Tinkerbell (Pixy?) appears and tells him to be nice. He says they are just DC's to her, but he winks at me.

Later I ask if if they are DC's. He says yes, and giggles. I have a feeling he is lying. I probe his mind. I see him capturing these people's dream bodies, and taking them prisoner. 

He screams at me to get out of his head. He says he is handling the situation. I tell him we are not god. He says we are gods, and the lesser humans that do not realize their godhood must pay for their ignorance and foolishness. Our power supersedes that of ordinary humans for we are _homo superior._ We must conquer and subjugate those of lesser moral fortitude, and breed them out. I tell him that sounds like eugenics. He says call it whatever you want, they are an evil strain of our species.

Then, he flies into the sky. He is black like charcoal, and his eyes are glowing red. He calls down lightning and fire from the sky and screams: OUR ENEMIES WILL PAY!

Then, he shoots a meteor at the pirate boat, and a then lights a bunch of trees on fire. Villagers go running. He says they are all DC's. 

I grab him, and tell him to calm down. He wriggles away. I grab him again, and he teleports.

I chase him across the universe. He says trying to catch him is like trying to grasp your own shadow. He laughs and says he is me. I give up, and teleport back to the Biodome. I fall asleep on the Mountain on a picnic blanket near Angel.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Deep Dream State

I am a Polynesian warrior, but I look like Otherme. I am wielding a giant jawbone like a club. I crush me enemies. I stand atop a pile of dead bodies and roar.

----------


## nina

"A friend, an old woman, tells me to get on her back. She morphs into a cyborg-cycle. I ride her through the sky. We land on a lily pad. All the colors are beautiful pastels. She changes into a beautiful young woman with long straight brown hair. We interlock legs, and arch backwards, spinning on a ball of magic. We stand up and bow. People applaud. I kiss her on the cheek."

^awesome dream

----------


## Baron Samedi

semi-lucid

I am driving down in a valley on Oahu. I am lost, and slightly frustrated. I see a street sign that says, "Queen Zukin's Dreams." 

I think, "Hmm... Should I go down that way? Maybe it's a private road. Is this a dream? I don't think so."

_Never did a RC!_

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

(date unknown)

I am with some dream-friends. Raven, MoSH, Allison, Angel, Loaf, Walms, Kraftwerk, Portalboat. We are battling a huge cyborg thing. We are spinning inside tornadoes, and different elements and attacks shoot out. 

Red appears with Spike.

I wake up before the battle is over.

----------


## Baron Samedi

abridged

I am outside somewhere with Angel in a unknown city. I see my mom. She is talking to two strange men. She says she is afraid of getting attacked. I ask if anyone wants to know how to knock someone out with one blow. They ignore me. I repeat it again. Again ignored. I yell it at my mom. She says ok. I explain the brachial stun to her.

missing time

I am with Matt near the same area. Angel and some others climb over a white fence. Matt and I try to climb over, but the fence is old and flimsy.

"Dude, this a dream, so you know what? Fuck this fence." BAM! Lucid.

"Oh, right, I thought this was a dream!"

We kick the fence over. 

"Wait," I say. "This is a dream. We are lucid. We don't need to go over to the others. We can do whatever we want!"

"You're right! What should we do?"

"Let's practice making fireballs!"

"Hell, yeah, man."

I grab a fence post. I put my hands on both sides of it. I concentrate. Fire.... fire... fire...

"Dude," I say, "It's not working. I only feel a little heat between my hands."

_Dammit, I think. I can do anything in the Deep Dream State. Why can't I make a measley fireball now? C'mon! FIRE FIRE FIRE!_

Nothing but heat happens. Frustration wakes me up.

----------


## Raven Knight

> _Dammit, I think. I can do anything in the Deep Dream State. Why can't I make a measley fireball now? C'mon! FIRE FIRE FIRE!_
> 
> Nothing but heat happens. Frustration wakes me up.



I'm thinking more focus, less tension...  The tension of frustration will only hinder you.  When you were focusing on it, could you clearly visualize the desired effect in your mind?  Because that's where it starts.

----------


## Baron Samedi

[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]*Battle for The City of Nowhere*[/COLOR]

Deep Dream State

_abridged_

I float up out of bed, and stand up. I am a vampire jaguar catgod. I am wearing long flowing robes floating in an unfelt wind. I look down at Angel. She is sleeping peacefully. I caress her head.  She smiles in her sleep. I hear Pyramid Song by Radiohead. I walk through the wall. There is my spaceship, Future's Hope, hovering above the pool. It is made of a sand colored stone. Steps form out of it. Mary and Marty appear and attach guns to it. Stone legs pop out of it, and treads. I open the top, and place a black helmet on my head.

Jets blast me vertically into the sky, and I lumber through time and space to the Pyramids.

I float to the Great Pyramid, get out of my ship, and stand on the apex. A hot desert wind blows, and I shift from form to form to form. There is some kind of market beneath me. A resident from the City of Nowhere says the Free Market was moved to Earth because Nowhere is under siege. He bows and leaves. AndresLD appears out of a portal. He flings some creature into it. He grins at me, and bows. I bow back. "I am ready for battle, my lord!" 

"Dude, don't call me that."

"Oh, I thought it sounded cool."

"No."

He cracks his knuckles. "You look like your are jonesing for a fight."

"My city on the Moon, the City of Nowhere is under siege, being attacked by dark energy demons."

"That sounds badass. Let's kick their asses!"

"First, we must rally the forces. We attack their rear flanks mounting our assault from Earth!"

I roar, and the earth quakes. An army of summoners burst forth from the earth. I draw the Conch of Pan from the folds of my robes, and blast it.  Interdimensional Dream Warriors appear out of portals. Many of them are tossing creatures into portals as if in mid-battle. 

Angel appears in Angelwitch form, and floats down to me.

"My love, I have come to aid you in battle. I am always with you, until the end of days. But, presently do not speak to my waking self, of our lives together on the dream plane. Do not speak about it any more. This time, this moment, this place, this plane is too sacred. There is a rift in me, in "us", created by the trauma..."

"But-"

"We will speak of this no more."

Angelwitch turns to the crowd. "I am Angelwitch, Queen of Twilight, Goddess of Dusk and Dawn!" Angelwitch's eyes burn hot white, and moonlight glows out of her pours as she channels Selene. "I am Selene, The Moon Goddess! My lover's sacred city on the Moon is under siege! Who will join us in battle?"

The Dream Warriors pump their weapons in the air and roar. It sounds like a thousand thunderstorms and a great earthquake. 

"The dark energy demons look to steal our energy like black holes. Be wary. We mount the attack from Earth, and attack their rear flank!"

Three giant portals open.

Koomo, King of the Bat-people, appears with an army. One division is riding strange beasts and wielding spears. Another is wearing orange sky-wings, and wielding guns. 

The Moon Orcs appear, riding great wolves.

The Frost Giant appears with all manner of mythical beasts.

We mount black Moon dragons with crescent moons on their foreheads, and take to the sky.

*[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]On the Moon[/COLOR]*

Selene creates a giant portal to the Moon, and we are immediately in battle.

Raven is Queen of Night. She has multiplied herself to 256 Ravens riding winged black panthers, summoning forth lightning. "What took you so long?"

"Monday Moon Day. We met at the Pyramids."

"Oh, right. Walms just showed up. He's doing his Alex Mercer thing."

I see Walms. He looks like a huge bar magnet with teeth and two sword-arms. He's sucking the dark energy demons, and telling them how delicious their energy tastes. He is speaking in Spanish. I hear the translation with my Babelfish. "Ah, thank you for your lovely dark energy, you weak foes! Come to me, and let me taste your souls!"

MoSh is something like a half Naga half centaur. He is running through the demons, and ripping them in half.

Allison is teleporting all over the City, and biting their heads off.

AndresLD is doing spin attacks with his sword like a drill.  

Loaf appears, and punches the demons in their gut, and then his fist explodes. 

Aquanina is an Ice-woman. She is riding an arctic wolf, blasting the demons with blue icicles, freezing them, and smashing them to bits with an ice hammer.

(There are many other dreamers battling, but I don't have time to write the battle in detail.)

[COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]*The Chase*[/COLOR]

The tide of the battle turns, and we begin to win. The demons shrink to hide. I use the shrink-belt The Atom gave me, and summon an army of tiny hellhounds to chase the demons. I become a hellhound and merge with Jo, my familiar. We lead the chase and bay like Lucifer's alpha dog. The Atom appears and rides upon our back armed with a strange spear. We chase the demons through a thousand tiny dimensions, always in the City of Nowhere, getting smaller and smaller. 

"We need your Dark Energy Magnet friend!" says the Atom.

"Yo yo yo! Walmsy baby!" I call telepathically to Walms. He appears even tinier than me, on my finger. He looks like a bar magnet with an evil grin. He tells me to throw him. I fling him at the demons, and he spins through the air, sucking the demons into him like a black hole. They scream in anger.

_missing time_

I am laying on the ground in the middle of the City. I have a fever somehow. Angel is wiping my brow. "You had an infection. The demons went into your dream body like viruses. The Mexicano disappeared, as he said he was going inside you to fight the virus-demons."

I sit up and see my friends standing around me, MoSh, Raven, WarriorTiger, Loaf, Walms. I say to Walms, "Gracias."

He grins at me and nods. He licks dark energy from his lips. I teleport to the Glen of Healing on the Moon, and fall asleep with Angel in my arms.

----------


## XeL

Whoa, awesome. That battle sounds so epic.  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Nap Dream

I am driving down a road in my old Toyota Corrola. The car is not responding too well. I can't see out of my right eye. Is this a dream? Nose pinch RC. Yeah. Damn. I might hit those people. I pull the car over just in case as it starts to close in on me. RC. yeah, I am dreaming. I get out of the car. Ok, so now I am dreaming. What do I want to do? Open a portal to the Moon. I spin my hands in a circle. It doesn't work. I get distracted by a strange light coming from a basement window. I try to open my right eye.

I open my left eye in waking life and see my girlfriend's window. Dammit! I close it, and try to reenter. I am in the dream for a split second, then I wake up.

(I couldn't open my right eye in waking life because my arm was squishing it. This translated over to my dream.)

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Kicking the ass of the Slime Monster*

NOTES

In the Biodome. Call from Raven. I open a portal to her.
I am in a battle suddenly. 
There is a dark slimy thing hovering over Asuka. We are in the woods somewhere. Asuka is asleep.

Raven shoots lightning at its head.

I tackle it. 

It divides into light and dark things. Allison and I fight the light one, and MoSh and Raven fight the dark one. Allison and I end up in some strange colloseum with a lot of the light slimy creatures. We don't gladiator battle. Instead we fly around and kill them all.

We go back to the others.

Data said it was a fake android Asuka, that the creature was trying to capture, but it was good practice for us. He said when enemies try to take her, they will grab the android by mistake, keeping the real Asuka safe. I am slightly annoyed with Data.

***

I ask Zaphor why MoSh keeps getting attacked. He says that MoSh and Asuka are both types of Nexuses. I ask him what I am. He says a Time Traveler, and Raven, a Dimension Traveler. I ask him what WarriorTiger is. He says a Pure Warrior, like Markus. I ask him what all these titles are. He says they are secondary roles after being Dreamwalkers.

I ask him what a Nexus is. He says MoSh is at the center of it all. All what?

Dreams. The Dreams of Urth.

----------


## Man of Shred

being slightly annoyed with Data is his MO LOL. but he is extremely handy to have around.

----------


## AndresLD

I'm glad I showed up on moon day  ::D: !

That's funny I bowed to you, I practice Taekwondo and I usually bow to higher ranks.

----------


## mowglycdb

> *Kicking the ass of the Slime Monster*
> 
> I ask Zaphor why MoSh keeps getting attacked. He says that MoSh and Asuka are both types of Nexuses. I ask him what I am. He says a Time Traveler, and Raven, a Dimension Traveler. I ask him what WarriorTiger is. He says a Pure Warrior, like Markus. I ask him what all these titles are. He says they are secondary roles after being Dreamwalkers.



I wanna know what I am XD

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

*Bad Kitty*

I float up out of bed. I shift into many different forms. I see Angel sleeping peacefully. She floats up also. "What are we doing tonight, Nate?"

"Oh! Well-"

"Actually, I'm sleepy."

"But, you already are asleep. This is a dream."

"I know, just don't argue with me!" she yawns. "I'm going back to bed." 

"Okay."

I open a purple vortex portal to the Moon. In the wormhole the Wormhole Wyrms are battling dark energy demons. I form my Witchblade into mech-armor, and blast the demons with lightning and edible bombs. I tumble out on into the Biodome on the Moon.

"Hey, Nomad! Are you okay? You look a little... dirty."

"I'm fine!" I snarl at Raven.

"Aw kitty! You have tar on your fur!" For some reason, I turn into a snow leopard cub. "C'mere." Raven picks me up by the scruff of my neck, and I bat at her hand. She giggles, and drops me in a plastic basin with soapy water in it. She scrubs black tar out of my fur with a bristle brush. 

"What are you? Some kind of tree-hugging pinko commie nature-loving liberal?"

Raven giggles again and towels me dry. I claw at her, and she smacks me lightly on the head.

"Bad kitty! Be nice. You got dark energy on you? Were you fighting something just now?"

"I don't know." She gives me a saucer of cool water to drink. It's the best water I have ever had. Then she gives me some bloody raw meat in a shallow dish. "Mm... Thanks, mom."

"Nomad, you are so weird sometimes!"

"Is this a dream?"

"Yes! You're a cat! Duh!"

"Oh!" I turn into an adult big cat, an African leopard. She pets my head. "I think that sometimes the reason why we don't become lucid, is because our subconscious minds are so used to dreaming, you know? I think when we become lucid, it's like we're forming a link between the subconscious and conscious minds. Also, I think our subconscious minds are so closely linked to spirit, to astral and dream planes, to past, and even future lives, and to other versions of us on other dimensions. When I shapeshift... I think I am coming up with these new forms creatively, but I am beginning to think that I am merely discovering past, present, or other-dimensional, and future forms of myself. Just like I thought I created Zaphor's form, I really discovered it."

"Interesting essay, especially for a cat."

I jump up at the loaf tree, and bat a loaf of bread at Raven's head. She grabs it and takes a bite. "Mm, delicious, thanks Nomad."

"Hm... I'm tired."

"You got in a battle on the way here, huh?'

"Oh, yeah, in the wormhole. I think time inside of wormholes is even more truncated, or wrinkled. For example, dream time: we can have a dream that is five minutes long in waking life, but in dream time it's half an hour. I think when we go through wormholes, it feels like a split second of dream time, so short most people don't even notice, but may actually be longer. Yeah, I got gross dark energy stuck to my fur. Thanks. Sorry for being a grouch."

"It's okay. I am going to go help Allison. We are going to Rome again tonight."

"What are you going to do?"

"Well, I am going to steal some bread and other food, from the emperor's market."

"Huh?"

"Well, he has this weird market set up, where it's not really a market. It's all his food, but he "shops" there for "free." " 

"And you are going to give it to the people?"

"Of course. And then we are going to assassinate him. HAHA."

"Nice."

"Want to come?"

"No... I'm so... tired. Call me if you need help, though."

"We'll be fine. Have a good nap."

Raven creates a portal and disappears.

I fall asleep. 

*Zaphor's Mad Lecture*

I have a colored dream body which floats up out of my dream body. "What is this?" I ask Zaphor.

"Your spirit-body, very similar to your energy body," his voice answers in my head.

I fly into space. I sit in lotus, and float on a cloud. I see space is full of life, like a drop of seawater seen under a microscope. All kinds of interdimensional beings fly about. Zaphor appears before me.

"Okay, so how many bodies do we have?"

"Well, three main ones, seven secondary ones, and 144 tertiary ones, and so many others, shades of grey, going on into infinity, really."

"So give me the low-down on the first ten."

"You know of the physical, dream, and astral. And then there is the mind body, the energy body, the spirit body, and you have the elemental bodies: the fire body, the earth body, the water body, the wind body, the lightning body. Some of the important tertiary bodies are your force bodies: your gravity body, your magnet body, which is similar to your lightning body."

"That's eight secondary."

"Some classify the lightning body as your magnet body, but, anyway, the numbers don't really matter. It's your understanding of the types which is important."

"Tell me about the energy body."

"The energy body is the second layer of your self, which permeates all bodies. All life requires energy. At its core is the spirit body."

"Which is?"

"Your spirit body is your soul, the essence of life. It's the spark at the core of your being, the light at the end of the tunnel. All bodies are connected to this body."

"Tell me about the mind body."

"Your mind body is the seat of control. Your mind is two halves of a whole, your conscious and subconscious minds. Your conscious mind is linked mostly to your physical body, your brain, though you can move it around inside your body, and project it into a book, a video game, a film, or really anything you fix your mind upon, especially if you empathize with the target. Your subconscious mind body is most closely linked to the dream and astral bodies."

"Tell me about the elemental bodies."

"The elemental bodies closely permeate all planes. Upon rudimentary understanding, they seem to be only on the physical plane. All the elements of earth, minerals and such which make up your physical body, are part of the earth body. And so it goes for the water body, and so forth. But, these elemental bodies permeate all planes. All elemental magic emanates from these elemental bodies."

"Tell me about the force bodies."

"The force bodies are similar to the elemental bodies. Your physical body is made of energy, and matter. This matter has gravity. Gravity magic is done on the dream and astral planes with the gravity body. There is also strong nuclear, weak nuclear, and many other forces in the universe which have yet to be discovered and named."

"Tell me about the other forces in the universe."

"I will speak to you of two. Firstly, _subtle force_. Subtle force originates from group mind, or hive mind. The will and direction of conscious, subconscious, sentient, and non-sentient beings generate this type of force. This seemingly mystical force will one day be discovered by the scientists of Urth. Then, Earth will follow. When people meditate together, pray, or simply think the same as a group, they alter energy and matter mystically, but will also take action to achieve their desire.  Colony creatures such as ants are full of this force.  People can start wars, end wars, alter the weather, and do many powerful things by the use of this force."

"Fascinating."

"The other force is the Over Force. This force is generated from an individual mind but is related to subtle force. Non-sentient beings have no capacity for Over Force.  Ones you perceive as gods, and sentient dreamwalkers such as yourself are full of Over Force. Over force is highly individualistic, and may clash against others' over forces. Over force is a manifestation of Will, conscious and subconscious, permeating all planes of existence, past, present, future, and other dimensions. The True Master of Self will generate and channel their own Over force into themselves to take control of firstly the mind body, then the other bodies. Once you take control of your mind body, the other bodies will follow, because the mind body is the seat of control. First you must sit upon the throne of your own castle, take charge of your own life, control yourself, rule yourself as a loving monarch, and then the Over force will be your servant."

Zaphor's eyes glow golden. He grins. I see many shiny sharp teeth. I realize he's one of the most dangerous entities I have ever encountered. I see my reflection on his teeth. His red scaly skin is so detailed and beautiful. I am at once terrified and amazed. I feel like crying and screaming. I just stare. A deep rumbling comes from within his belly like distant thunder.  He slowly opens his mouth.  Inside is a strange black orb, covered in threads of lightning. The orb becomes a flat portal. I get sucked in.

I am an infinite number of me's, falling through wormholes in an infinite number of dimensions. I scream in confusion, terror, and delight. I see self beyond time. Everything is happening at once. I see all my dreams I ever had, and ever will have, in all lifetimes. I am dying, being born, living, dying, traveling, killing, making love, eating my prey, laughing, melting, morphing... I have 360 vision. I feel like my soul is going to explode. I ask Zaphor to make it stop. I hear only hollow laughter echo from nowhere.

I am suddenly a little green ball of vegetable matter. Zaphor farts me out into space.

"Is that all I am? A cosmic poop?"

"Yep!" Zaphor laughs.

"So you're saying I am just some cosmic-space-shart coming out of the asshole of some crazy red dream-dragon-god-gargoyle-thing?"

"Yep!"

I form a shower, and clean myself off, making my self a nice clean green tree.

"You're an asshole!" I shout.

Zaphor laughs. "Stop taking yourself so seriously, kid."

"Are you my father?"

"No, though in other dimensions, I am your lover, your son, your-"

"Okay, weird. Never mind!"

"Soulgawn is your father. Speaking of that, are you going to ever rescue his soul from Devilgawn?"

"Yes."

"Then, do it. Tonight. Do it alone if you have to. But, you have many allies."

"Yes, father."

Zaphor pats me playfully on my head. He breathes a cloud of space fire at me, and I float back to the Biodome.

***

_abridged_
I wake up and stretch. I stand up, and wander around the Biodome alone.

I see my ex, R. We have a conversation which is too personal to write down here.

Angel appears, flinging a bat imp thing into the portal she came out of. I do healing on her. I tell her, let's find the source of those bastards. She says no. I shrug. She and I go to a waterfall coming down the Mountain in the Biodome. We swim in the pool at the bottom, and change into merpeople, then fish, then freshwater dolphins. We swim to the ocean. We change into bottom fish, and go to sleep on the sea floor.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Killer in the Corn*

Deep Dream State

I am running away from a serial killer through cornfields. I am unarmed. He has an axe and a shotgun. He is laughing madly and screaming at me. "C'mere, boy! I want to eat your guts! Oh, yeah, your guts, first, put your body on a spit, the eyes are delicious. Like two grapes!"

I see a bunch of signs that I placed there when I was a rabbit, that say, "Exit," and point down to holes in the earth. 

_I have run from this bastard so many times before. I am sick of this psycho. I am sick of this dream._

I turn to face him. He stops running at me, and appears before me. He looks like a redneck farmer. He is spattered in blood. He has pig guts hanging on his shoulder. He licks the guts. "Mm... raw flesh. So, I guess, you are giving up, huh? Like a good prey animal?"  

I become a cute tiny white rabbit. He is stunned by this. Then, I morph into the rabbit monster from Donnie Darko, but I am also half were-jaguar.  "This is my dream!" I roar, and the fabric of time and space ripples. His hat blows off, and the blood drains from his face.

"I didn't know... you had the power... Nice, bunny-cat thingy..."  

I leap at him, and tackle him to the ground. I pummel his face until its bloody. He looks simply stunned. "But, I thought this was my dream," he whimpers.  

I grab him by the ankles, and spin him around. I spin him so hard, his body separates from his feet, and he goes flying. I have his bloody feet in my paws. He whimpers and hobbles away on his stumps. 

"I'm just a pathetic little demon... Don't hurt me."

I spread my arms to the side, and flame bursts from my arms. I sweep them forward, and light the entire cornfield ablaze. He does a little wimpy rain magic, and makes in rain above his head. He screams obscenities at me, and says he is going to eat my brains. I hear the cry of a great eagle from the sky. It vibrates my bones. I look up. There is a beautiful giant eagle soaring in the sky above me. Joseph! He's all grown up now. 

He dive-bombs the serial killer, talons extended. The killer turns into a mouse, and tries to hide in the corn. Joseph laughs, and catches him in his talons, and rips him apart, consuming him. Then he turns back into his regular self. He looks like a young teenage boy, about thirteen. He smiles at me and burps. 

"Are you going to be okay? Eating that guy?"

"Oh, I'm fine. I can consume dark energy, like your buddy Walms. I learned some techniques from him. He doesn't really know who I am, but I always show up in his dreams. HAHA. You just have to burp and fart, and you'll be fine. Just eat too much, or you'll vomit."

Joseph becomes a giant eagle again. He creates a portal, and we fly to the Temple of Nothing, landing on the landing pad. Guargawn greets us. 

"Ah, brother, how goes it?" he asks.

"Well! And how do you like being the god of Nothing."

"Well, it was fun at first, but I don't think I am really cut out for all this false god stuff. I'd rather hang out with you and your friends and do cool dream adventures instead of stay in this stuffy temple all day. May I have permission to dream with you?"

"We already are dreaming."

"So we are!"

We get on stone hoverbikes and fly to the Biodome. I am giving Guargawn a tour of it when I awake.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES 

Soulgawn
Raven2
The Atom

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

haka with demons

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Deep Dream State

Form a team on the Moon to rescue Soulgawn's soul. Angel, MoSh, Allison, Raven, Loaf, Kraftwerk. 

Soulgawn says he cannot penetrate Nevergawn's defenses.

We fight in an epic battle.

I take Kraftwerk with me, and he and I become tiny with The Atom. Data makes android clones to fight the battle, and the others join us. We move between molecules, through the walls and bars of the prison where the sparks are kept. We find Soulgawn's spark. The Atom makes it tiny, and we grab it. Raven opens a portal back to the Moon.

We give Soulgawn his spark. He becomes a beautiful green and white dragon. He bows to us, and flying away, says he has important business to attend to. I ask him what to call him now. He says a word that I cannot pronounce. It means something like All-father.

----------


## Hazel

Wow, all of your dreams are freaking awesome! I'm surprised by how stable the themes of your dreams are, how they always seem constant and connected. I think I'm going to have to read your DJ more often for inspiration.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES 

semi-lucid to lucid

I am one of 10 kids. I get lucid.

I stay in this dream for a long time. 

I have sex with four women.

I focus on my sense of dream-touch.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> *Killer in the Corn*
> 
> Deep Dream State
> 
> I am running away from a serial killer through cornfields. I am unarmed. He has an axe and a shotgun. He is laughing madly and screaming at me. "C'mere, boy! I want to eat your guts! Oh, yeah, your guts, first, put your body on a spit, the eyes are delicious. Like two grapes!"
> 
> I see a bunch of signs that I placed there when I was a rabbit, that say, "Exit," and point down to holes in the earth. 
> 
> _I have run from this bastard so many times before. I am sick of this psycho. I am sick of this dream._
> ...



I'm sorry for the nightmares you keep getting. If I had known it would have effected you so much I wouldn't have written down the dream. I had a dream that night that I was in the cornfields too. I think that this is one of my demons and the only way to get rid of permanently it is if I take care of it myself.

----------


## Man of Shred

Dammit! Now I have to out-dream-man-whore you.

----------


## Samael

> Form a team on the Moon to rescue Soulgawn's soul. Angel, MoSh, Allison, Raven, Loaf, Kraftwerk.



Superhero team-ups for the win.

Yes, superheroes.





> I'm surprised by how stable the themes of your dreams are, how they always seem constant and connected.



This. It's really cool reading about what's basically an alternate dream-life, or at least an extension of your waking one. It seems like you have one constant identity throughout your dreams, which keeps you grounded in dream-sharing.

I wonder if shared dreams are actually helped along by a stable in-dream identity. If your dream-self is fractured and constantly convinced that you're a different person/character, it might be harder for other people to find you.

But then, that's where lucid dreaming would come in.

/tangent

----------


## Baron Samedi

ABRIDGED

I get in my spaceship, and fly to the Moon.  Basara is holding Raven. She looks sick. We take her to the Glen of Healing in the Kingdom of The North.  Allison, Silverwolf, MoSh, Asuka, Angel, Basara, and others do dream-healing on her. Some crazy chimera creature floats out of Raven. All our chimera creatures float out of us, like ghosts.

I seem to be the only one to see them.

Zaphor tells me the chimeras are manifestations of amalgamations of creatures we have been in past lives, and hybrids resulting from experiments by the Annunaki on our physical and dream bodies.

----------


## Baron Samedi

This was originally drawn in my paper DJ.

(a few nights ago)

ABRIDGED

I am with Raven, Asuka, and MoSh in an Assassins Creed world in the woods. They are being chased on horseback by a group of Templars. I become an Ent in order to disguise myself. I pluck Templars off of their horses, and crush them in my mighty tree fists. Raven laughs, and circles around, becoming Queen of Night.

"Ah, the witch has summoned a demon!" MoSh morphs into a giant Naga, and Asuka becomes a red Eastern dragon. "Ah, the witch has summoned a cold drake and a fire drake! We are doomed!"

We kick their asses. HAHA

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *Killer in the Corn*
> 
> Deep Dream State
> 
> I am running away from a serial killer through cornfields. I am unarmed. He has an axe and a shotgun. He is laughing madly and screaming at me. "C'mere, boy! I want to eat your guts! Oh, yeah, your guts, first, put your body on a spit, the eyes are delicious. Like two grapes!"
> 
> I see a bunch of signs that I placed there when I was a rabbit, that say, "Exit," and point down to holes in the earth. 
> 
> _I have run from this bastard so many times before. I am sick of this psycho. I am sick of this dream._
> ...



*PRECOG!*
Two days after this dream, I saw The Lovely Bones, about a killer in a cornfield.

----------


## Baron Samedi

abridged

I am in The Tower. Q1 and Data are talking about a training mission in The Outer Lands. They give me some extra powers, energy to hide my identity. Q1 tells me to morph into something disgusting. I become the Octopus witch from the little mermaid.  Q laughs. Data doesn't get it. Q keeps giggling the whole time. He says I am to practice using Disgusting Magic on my allies. 

The purpose of Disgusting Magic is to draw focus away from you, or to you, and to induce fear in opponents prone to it. I summon a bunch of zombie DC's. Data tells me to make them human, then make them zombies, in which case I will appear more powerful. AHA!

Data tells me to go hide in a space station in the Outer Lands, and ambush my friends. I ask if it's like hide-and-seek. Q laughs again, and teleports.

I am in the center of a space station. I hack into the computer and view the security cameras. Some of my DC's are wandering about aimlessly. I make some zombie DC's, and they bite the human ones. Data tells me that is the incorrect procedure. I am supposed to turn the humans into zombies myself. Oops! Raven and MoSh appear and attack my DC zombies. Too late. Data sounds annoyed. I hear Q laughing in the background. 

I shoot my tentacles down the hall, and make some humans turn into zombies. 

Raven and MoSh find me. I tell them how powerful I am, and turn into a zombie octopus witch. Raven makes a face at me. They kick my ass and burn me. I rip them apart, but they don't seem to notice, and keep fighting with fragmented bodies. I start laughing. 

Q1 teleports me back to the Tower. 

Data says I lost because I did not follow the procedure, in an annoyed voice. I tell him he is pretty annoying for an android. He frowns at me. Q laughs his ass off, and rolls on the ground. 

I see MoSh, Raven, Asuka, WarriorTiger, and a fifth person... Cacophony, wandering through a labyrinth in a 2D screen. They are all D&D characters. Data tells me to be a minotaur, and this time follow procedure. I stick my tongue out at him. He chuckles. Q seems annoyed by this. He seems to think Data is funnier when he is annoyed. I tell him I am going to be a lava minotaur. He says, "No." I turn into a lava minotaur. Data yawns at me. Q teleports me to the center of the labyrinth.

I make many minotaur DC's. Some are normal, some are cyborgs, some are zombies, and some are elemental. I see through their eyes. Raven says these are fake DC's, and don't spend too much time fighting them. I manage to get everyone confused and separated into two groups. I defeat one group, but not the other. Draw.

There is a weird ceremony. Q hands us all big minus symbols. I laugh. Everyone else seems bewildered.

----------


## Baron Samedi

(date unknown)

ABRIDGED

I am in the Sahara. I am riding an Arabian horse. I am in Nomad form. The ghost of the Vampire King appears before me in a sandstorm.  

Tank Girl appears in a big ass tank to help me fight the dethroned Vampire King. I look at her face. She winks at me. "Cacophony?" 

"The one and only!"

She cracks her knuckles, and climbs down into the tank. I am in the tank with her, and outside at the same time. She tells me to drive. She fires some kind of weird sand-magnet flak at the sandstorm, and the sand stops whipping around, forming a giant sand storm on the ground. Then she fires a black ball like a tiny dwarf star at the center of the wind. The Vampire King screams and gets sucked into it. 

I am also outside the storm, chucking spears of sand-magnet metal at the sand storm.

MoSh appears on a stone bike and asks if we need help.

"Too late, but thanks!" Cacophony laughs. 

MoSH blushes. "Oh."

She grabs him, and kisses him. I turn around and try to whistle. DAMMIT. I can't whistle, even in dreams. I hum. I turn back around. Cacophony tosses MoSh aside and wipes her mouth. MoSh looks at me, and he chuckles. He looks lightheaded. Cacophony slaps him on the butt, and the disappears.

"Aw, he woke up. Hey, let's go kick some more ass!"

"I am going to wake up, too."

"No, don't, Nomad! Hold on to the dream!"

"I can't help it."

"Well, I guess I am going to kick some Nazi ass in Normandy, then! In a flying tank!"

"Cool!"

I disappear from the dream, but I still see her. Weird. She crosses her arms, and pouts, then she disappears.

I wake up on the Moon in the Biodome.

I start babbling about being in Oz, like I am Dorothy. "You were there, and you..."

My friends are standing in circle around me. They tell me I was talking in my sleep.  I feel totally confused. I wake up for real.

----------


## Man of Shred

Try RCing every time you wake up. It's hard, but it pays off. I caught a FA while ago Walms style. It was awesome!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Zaphor tells me the chimeras are manifestations of amalgamations of creatures we have been in past lives, and hybrids resulting from experiments by the Annunaki on our physical and dream bodies.



The Annunaki?  Is that another name for the Templars?  Because those experiments sound like something the Templars would do...  :tongue2: 




> Raven and MoSh find me. I tell them how powerful I am, and turn into a zombie octopus witch. Raven makes a face at me. They kick my ass and burn me. I rip them apart, but they don't seem to notice, and keep fighting with fragmented bodies. I start laughing.



That was you?  Either I am just not as good at identifying energy signatures when I'm not lucid or you're getting better at disguising your energy signature!  Or maybe some of both...  :tongue2: 




> I see MoSh, Raven, Asuka, WarriorTiger, and a fifth person... Cacophony, wandering through a labyrinth in a 2D screen. They are all D&D characters. Data tells me to be a minotaur, and this time follow procedure. I stick my tongue out at him. He chuckles. Q seems annoyed by this. He seems to think Data is funnier when he is annoyed. I tell him I am going to be a lava minotaur. He says, "No." I turn into a lava minotaur. Data yawns at me. Q teleports me to the center of the labyrinth.
> 
> I make many minotaur DC's. Some are normal, some are cyborgs, some are zombies, and some are elemental. I see through their eyes. Raven says these are fake DC's, and don't spend too much time fighting them. I manage to get everyone confused and separated into two groups. I defeat one group, but not the other. Draw.



So... who got their asses kicked and who went undefeated?  :tongue2: 

But hey, if you are looking for a training match, maybe we could plan it ahead so we can all be lucid!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Nighthog

Haha, was really fun to read about that zombie and octupus thing. That's kind of fun to see how you were able to fool your friends.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Try RCing every time you wake up. It's hard, but it pays off. I caught a FA while ago Walms style. It was awesome!



Nice. I hardly ever FA, but I still should RC when I wake up, because I still have them.





> The Annunaki?  Is that another name for the Templars?  Because those experiments sound like something the Templars would do... 
> 
> That was you?  Either I am just not as good at identifying energy signatures when I'm not lucid or you're getting better at disguising your energy signature!  Or maybe some of both... 
> 
> So... who got their asses kicked and who went undefeated? 
> 
> But hey, if you are looking for a training match, maybe we could plan it ahead so we can all be lucid!



Yeah. HAHA. It was MoSh and Asuka in one group, and you and the other two in the other group. I defeated MoSh and Asuka, I thought, but they faked it, and tricked me. Then, I defeated the three of you, by confusing you with DC's of MoSh and Asuka, then the real MoSh and Asuka popped out of hiding and beat me since they couldn't be tricked my copies of themselves!

----------


## Raven Knight

I get it.  I wasn't lucid.  When I'm lucid I can certainly tell a DC from a real person.  :tongue2:

----------


## Samael

> I rip them apart, but they don't seem to notice, and keep fighting with fragmented bodies.



I have regular DCs that do this.  :tongue2:  Fights are especially interesting when nobody follows the rules!

----------


## Serenity

> *PRECOG!*
> Two days after this dream, I saw The Lovely Bones, about a killer in a cornfield.



Very cool! I read the book and I had elements of it pop up in dreams once I had finished reading it.





> Try RCing every time you wake up. It's hard, but it pays off. I caught a FA while ago Walms style. It was awesome!



I just started doing this  :smiley:  I didn't do so well last night... I was kind of hoping to catch an FA between 4:30-6:30... that's when I didn't check... But after 6:30am I checked a bunch of times, so I'm getting there.





> But hey, if you are looking for a training match, maybe we could plan it ahead so we can all be lucid!



As I recall, we were going to try for that on Tuesdays, on the moon. Not a lot of successful lucids floating around to really have it happen, though.

----------


## Baron Samedi

abridged

DEEP DREAM STATE

a couple nights ago
*I AM THE WORMHOLE WYRM*



I stand up, halfway in bed, halfway out. My dream body is awakened by a strange spear in my side.  It was fired by a Remote Viewer, looking like a Man in Black, but also wearing a witch doctor's costume. This Remote Viewer is a shaman. FUCK! 

The spear was dipped in pyschedelic drug. FUCK, I JUST GOT DREAM-DO-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-O-OOSSSSEDD!" Wa Wa Wa Wa.... What the fuck was that? Did I just do nitrous? Why the fuck am I in the WA WA Dreamtime?

I am in space? I am in space! The fucking didjerioo drung durg... a drug went WAH MUTHA FUCKING WHA WHA WAHT WHAY BEEYOTCH! I MAKE MY DIDJERIDOO SPEAK VIBRATIONAL DRUGS DIRECTLY TO THE PINEAL GLAND! I MAKE MY OWN DMT EVERY NIGHT! I MIX IT UP IN MY HEAD WHEN I THROAT SING! THAT'S THE SECRET THAT IS NO SECRET THAT I AM TRYING TO TELL ALL OF YOU, BUT I CAN ONLY TELL YOU IN MY DREAM JOURNAL, YOU ASSHOLES BECAUSE YOU WILL ARGUE WITH ME, BUT THE DREAM JOURNAL IS _SACRED_ AND VIBRATES INTO SIMULTANEOUS PAST, PRESENT, AND FUTURE EXISTENCES IN ALL DIRECTIONS. THE DREAM JOURNAL IS NOT CONFINED TO LINEAR TIME. THE DREAM JOURNAL SEES INTO THE PAST, FUTURE, AND PARALLEL "US'S!" I scream into outer space. Computer screens appear floating before my eyes. I summon a white stylus, and write on all the screens, flying around, writing in glowing pale blue script:

We are the weavers, we are the woven ones,
we are the dreamers, we are the dream

We are the weavers, we are the woven ones,
we are the dreamers, we are the dream.

We are going into the center,
the center of the the wheel,
we are going into the center,
the center of the wheel

Shazam the drummer appears, and plays in space. Stars come out of his drum and create images of constellations in future existences. The star where humans originate glows. Shazam and I fly through a wormhole slowly. We go into lotus, and chant NAM MYOHO RENGE KYO. We close our two eyes. Our third eyes open. We spin, flying as slowly as we can, which feels about 300mph. Flowers, grass and trees grow as we fly through. Our auras change color, then, we have many auras of varying transparent colors. The Wormhole Wyrm gains in power from the flora created, and flies behind us, moving through the land like a sea dragon swims. At that moment I realize Wormhole Wyrms actually move through the surface of the wormhole!

I asked the Wyrm if I could fly behind him. He told me to grab on to his back. I grabbed a scale. I am riding a fucking INTERDIMENSIONAL PENIS DRAGON WITH RED EYES! THIS IS BAD ASS! 

I start laughing my ass off at the absurdity of the situation. "Wormholes are the vaginas of the cosmos, and Wormhole Wyrms are the penises. HAHAHHAHA! How are babies made? The penis goes into the vagina. Sex, "love"(?), creation. Then, the baby comes out through the birth canal, and is born into a new physical world. The baby living in water, is now baptized in air. Baptism is nothing more that desire to return to the amniotic fluid, therefore it is a symbol of rebirth. Everytime we go through a wormhole, we are being reborn again and again and again... And I am spouting this to myself, as I ride this PENIS DRAGON, OF THE UNIVERSE!!!!!

I turn into a Wormhole Wyrm, and spiral as I move up and down through the fabric of the wormhole. I can feel the wormhole getting turned on. Every time she gets turned on, a gush of green rushes down the wormhole, as more plants continue to grow. Fauna appears. We inhale the energy from the plants. We eat the animals, and get stronger. COSMIC SEX COSMIC SEX! WHAT THE FUCK?

The wormhole begins pulsing to a loud drumbeat that sounds like a heartbeat.  Its vibrating my entire being. My soul feels horny. I spin and vibrate, flying in spirals up and down through the wormhole. I feel so strange on the other side, as if I am nothing, and everything is something, on that side, but on the inside, I feel like everything is part of me, and this wormhole is my personal universe.  

I see a cosmic woman, a goddess, like a constellation, and her vagina is the wormholes. She is moaning to a beat.  I become a cosmic star-man, and make love to her in the galaxy.  We look like an Alex Grey painting.

I hear "SPICE SPICE SPICE SPICE!"

What the fuck? Am I in some weird Dune world?

I am suddenly the wormhole, back in the Wyrm form. My eyes glow red, and my teeth sparkle in the light... the light from? 

A red fireball is burning behind me, moving toward me. It changes colors, orange, purple green. It shoots out of the wormhole, and explodes. I hear a baby's cry. The baby relaxes and breathes. The star is born.

I am suddenly back in bed in Angel's room.  She is sleeping soundly. I see a force field disguised as a blanket on her. I ask myself why I made that for her. My Higher Self says that it's the only way she'd accept it. I see her with a bodyguard android disguised as a stuffed animal. I laugh at how clever I am. I am startled by the shaman Remote Viewer.  

*The Shaman-Spook*

He says, "Hey, sorry there pal. I needn't to give you a taste of The Spice. Don't let your eyes turn all blue, now. But, we all need it sometime. We all go through IT at some point."

"IT? IT What?"

"It, the turning point, the rebirth, the acid trip, the drug, the death, the rebirth, eating, shitting, drinking, pissing, fucking and making babies. All that matter doesn't really matter, it's the energy behind the matter... That's what important, mate."

"That's a fake English accent."

"Correct, mate. It makes it harder for you to trace my voice, because I can actually do a perfect English accent, but if you put me up to a voice scanner, and say speak with an English accent, my accent will be impeccable."

"Ok, weird."

"Oh, you learn these things from The Government. Pay attention to little details like this. They are very important. Have enough nonsensical confusing fascinating disgusting cute beautiful details about your appearance as possible. I am training you NOW. You want to draw focus to your appearance, not your power. This is why I am a spook-shaman in appearance. I am a spook-shaman, but I am so much more. I am a servant of the devil, god, jesus, buddha, Allah, all. I serve no one and everyone, just like you."

"I write my own script."

"Bollocks. Everything is planned out. Your Higher Self did it before you were born."

"Okay, well, I am my Higher Self right now, and I already know I did that, but, our higher selves' desires intermingle with other entities.  The factor of the chaos increases our free will to the point we can contradict and do whatever the fuck we want."

"Oh, I didn't think of that. Man, I thought I was so wise. Hope you enjoyed the drug. Peace. Out."

_epilogue_
Ok... that was weird. I roll over in bed, and fall asleep.

I dream Angel and I are on a mountain. We are having a telepathic conversation. It's so intense it's hard to put into words. We are talking about everything. We are speaking in emotions instead of thoughts.  

Our energy mixes together.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES
*Asuka Battles* 


We all give MoSh a portion of our power to give to Asuka. He forms it into a ball, and gives it to her. All manner of strange armor, weapons, and other devices appear on her. She looks like a red gargoyle woman, in cyber-armor. Machine guns pop out of her right arm, and a sword-shotgun in her left hand. On top of her helmet is saw blade. She revvs it and laughs maniacally. She bursts from the armor, and is a giant elemental fire dragon. Her body is pure fire. The armor reappears on her, as if magnetically. She grabs, MoSh, and he turns into a green dragon, then pure metal like silver. She kisses him forcefully, and bows to him. He bows back. "I will win, I will conquer, my love!" 

They stare into each others' eyes. She roars, and a wand appears in her left hand. She creates a wormhole, flies into it, and disappears.

Raven creates a viewscreen, and we watch her battling strange monsters in a labyrinth.  We watch for what feels like days, but she suddenly appears a split second later out of the wormhole. She is bloody and sick. She is covered in dirt, and some kind of parasites. She falls into MoSh's arms. She says, "I won," and falls asleep. We take her to the Glen of Healing. We do healing magic on her. The Frost Giant says she needs surgery, and has an android from the future perform it. He removes semi-sentient clumps of dark energy from her dream body.

He says she must rest here for a long time, but she will be safe here. He says MoSh must go into her Inner World at this time alone to speak to her soul.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Raven and I are in South Africa...

-train station

- lions

- botany...

----------


## Samael

> I AM THE WORMHOLE WYRM



I AM AN INDIVIDUAL FACADE OF A MULTIFACETED HUMAN CONSCIOUSNESS, so there.  ::lol:: 





> I am riding a fucking INTERDIMENSIONAL PENIS DRAGON WITH RED EYES! THIS IS BAD ASS!



I'll be snickering all afternoon.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Raven and I are in South Africa...
> 
> -train station
> 
> - lions
> 
> - botany...



Are these notes from Wednesday (19th) night or Thursday (20th) night?  If it was from Wednesday night, I remember dreams of being with you, and we were looking for lost treasures in what could've easily been South Africa.  If it wasn't from Wednesday night, I'll be posting the dream soon... see if you remember any of it.  You and I were looking for a lost treasure, and we found a chest with a lock that involved sliding puzzle pieces into place... the treasure was diamonds!  I didn't realize it was you while I was dreaming (I wasn't lucid) but the first thought in my mind when I woke was, "Hey!  That was Nomad!"  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Are these notes from Wednesday (19th) night or Thursday (20th) night?  If it was from Wednesday night, I remember dreams of being with you, and we were looking for lost treasures in what could've easily been South Africa.  If it wasn't from Wednesday night, I'll be posting the dream soon... see if you remember any of it.  You and I were looking for a lost treasure, and we found a chest with a lock that involved sliding puzzle pieces into place... the treasure was diamonds!  I didn't realize it was you while I was dreaming (I wasn't lucid) but the first thought in my mind when I woke was, "Hey!  That was Nomad!"



Sorry I don't remember! Since I can't get online every day, I make notes in a mental DJ.

----------


## Kraftwerk

Your DJ is so fun to read! I can't wait to start having more shared dreams!

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State 

I am in a tower, in a futuristic city. I am pounding on a piece of bright metal. MoSh and Raven ask me what the hell I am doing. MY SPACESHIP IS GOING TO KICK YOUR SPACESHIP'S ASS.

Then, I am playing myself in a coin-op video game. We are in an arcade.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> MY SPACESHIP IS GOING TO KICK YOUR SPACESHIP'S ASS.



 ... Awesome. Just... Awesome.

----------


## Nighthog

It's always joyful to read your dream adventures. 

Just a little ticked how my own dream progress has gone so slow.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It's always joyful to read your dream adventures. 
> 
> Just a little ticked how my own dream progress has gone so slow.



You have long epic dreams man.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State 

Tank Girl and I are walking down an ugly city like Detroit. We are smoking cigarettes. 

Shit! I don't smoke. I used to. 

It's cool, Nomad, this is a dream.

Oh, shit, you're right. But, if I smoke in dreams, I may smoke in waking life!

No, you won't. You quit. I need to quit.

Everyone, the whole world does. But, it's so sexy and fun. In a disgusting way. HAHA. I want you to quit. I care about you, you know. Om Muni Muni Ma... got me through some hard times, ya know.

You remember that?

Of course. Amen, the Thunderbolt in the Dark Void. I figured out what it means. It's a metaphor for enlightenment.

Oh, yeah. And many other things.

I am sure it is. You know, I saw myself as an orange flame in a White Void, kind of an inverse of that phrase.

Interesting.

Want a beer?

I don't drink much anymore.

It's a dream-beer!

Oh, yeah.

We go into a bar. The bartender looks strangely like me. MoSh is at the far end of the bar, staring into his beer glass. Raven and WarriorTiger are sitting at a table. Raven is practicing telekinesis. 

(to be cont'd)

----------


## Raven Knight

> Sorry I don't remember! Since I can't get online every day, I make notes in a mental DJ.



How about paper?  I have a paper DJ by my bed to scribble notes down on when I can't type things up right away.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Loaf

I think its crazy anybody gets up from bed, and goes onto the computer. From 10PM to 7AM, I am practically chained to my bed. 






Hmm, that sounds sexy.

----------


## Serenity

> MY SPACESHIP IS GOING TO KICK YOUR SPACESHIP'S ASS.



This made me think about Ryo-ohki from Tenchi Muyo!

I have a goal to pilot that cute little bunny-spaceship  :smiley: 





> I think its crazy anybody gets up from bed, and goes onto the computer. From 10PM to 7AM, I am practically chained to my bed.



I found my recall has gotten so much better if I text-email myself my notes from my cell phone. I tend to write better notes, cos I can roll over, eyes half open and dash of a quick email to myself. I have a slide-out keyboard phone... so it's niiiice  ::D: 

I don't know what it is with hand-writing... I take lousy hand written notes  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Actually beer kills my recall. Adn Also Asuka has made References to not liking me drink dream beer... and as your Dream AA sponsor: Get wit the program mister  :tongue2:

----------


## Samael

> Tank Girl and I are walking down an ugly city like Detroit. We are smoking cigarettes.



Tank Girl Tank Girl?





> We go into a bar. The bartender looks strangely like me. MoSh is at the far end of the bar, staring into his beer glass. Raven and WarriorTiger are sitting at a table. Raven is practicing telekinesis.



I still think it's really cool, how you all just show up in the same places. Or is there just a bar where all the dreamers end up hanging out?

----------


## Man of Shred

Sameal. Theres a bar that we actually frequent. Me and nomad have had a few non lucid shared dreams there. One in particular where he was really drunk, tipping over beer bottles and then wondering why they weren't spilling.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Deep Dream State

Walking with Angel. Raven calls for help. I open a portal, and shoot an astral cord through it to her, sending her a ball of lighting, a portion of my essence. I have two dreams at once.

Dream One: Walking with Angel.

Dream Two: I am a lightning elemental. I feel semi-sentient. Raven uses me like a lightning whip.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Tank Girl Tank Girl?
> 
> 
> 
> I still think it's really cool, how you all just show up in the same places. Or is there just a bar where all the dreamers end up hanging out?



Cacophony looked like Tank Girl.  I was the bartender in the bar, and also a patron. It was weird.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am staring at my beer, not drinking it. 

It looks somehow fake.

That's because it's dream beer, Nomad. 

Oh, shit you're right.

MoSh walks over. 

Hey man. Wait. Why are we drinking? Let's stop. 

It's only dream beer.

I know, but it affects our waking life, our conscious minds. 

Hmm... I am going to smoke this joint instead.

Suit yourself.

You boys are weird.

Nomad comes over and asks me what I want to drink. I try to toss my beer at him, but the beer doesn't leave the glass. He laughs. A few seconds later, the beer leaps out of the glass and lands on Nomad's face. He laughs and asks me to watch the bar. 

I go behind the bar, and for some reason I look like a lumberjack. I feel like I am in Alaska. Things get weird. The dream smears.  WHO LACED MY JOINT I AM bloooo bleeemm blooo floooooong meeeem....

I feel blurry. Everything is mixed together. God is smearing the half-dried paint. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?

DON'T PANIC! Tank Girl?

Om Muni Muni Mah... Chant with me, Nomad.

Who is Nomad? Who is Tank Girl? Who is Buddha, or anyone? Why I am the universe? Who slipped me a mickey? Let me at 'em! Let me at 'em!  I AM GOING TO SING KARAOKE AT THE BAR AT THE END OF THE UNIVERSE! THIS SALVIA IS WHOAH.

I am suddenly standing on a table, singing, "you don't got the blues," by the helmut space brothers. I collapse. I take two plastic bags from pocket. 

One says "Marijuana," the other says, "Salvia." DOH! MoSh laughs at me. Raven looks concerned.  I'm fine. She says she going to go read a card in her house and flies away. WarriorTiger says she's going to go hunt a moose and runs out the front door as a werewolf-tiger. 

Walms bursts in through the roof, battling some dark octopus thing. I open a portal above them and kick them into it. Walms says sorry for breaking stuff in the bar.  They both go through the portal.

I make everything go back to normal.

Nomad looks at me funny. I make my mouth a portal and absorb him into me. I was only a DC. Not very nice. Yeah right!

----------


## Man of Shred

I was in a bar like that talking to a parallel universe version of me a few nights back.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Nomad comes over and asks me what I want to drink. I try to toss my beer at him, but the beer doesn't leave the glass. He laughs. A few seconds later, the beer leaps out of the glass and lands on Nomad's face. He laughs and asks me to watch the bar.



 :laugh:  That just cracked me up!  :laugh: 




> I go behind the bar, and for some reason I look like a lumberjack. I feel like I am in Alaska. Things get weird. The dream smears.  WHO LACED MY JOINT I AM bloooo bleeemm blooo floooooong meeeem....
> 
> I feel blurry. Everything is mixed together. God is smearing the half-dried paint. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?



Your dreams get completely insane when you're dream-stoned!  :laugh:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That just cracked me up! 
> 
> Your dreams get completely insane when you're dream-stoned!



Apparently I didn't get stoned, but accidentally smoked salvia, which is a hallucinogen!

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

Deep Dream State

I am on the Moon.

I send balls of lightning down my astral tentacles. I shoot them out of my wrists and crown chakra, and whip them around like morning stars.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State
_abridged_

I am on the Moon, outside the Biodome. I make lightning balls on the ends of my astral tentacles shoot of of my wrist and crown chakras, and I whip them around like morning stars.  

I practice shooting them out of other chakras: heart, back, feet...

I send lightning through the ground and the air. 

Raven asks what I am doing.

Practicing.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am walking with Cacophony in The City. Raven appears from the sky on a broom and lands by us. She says she's never been here. MoSh appears from a manhole and says we come here all the time. 

(to be cont'd)

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State



_abridged_
*Creation and Destruction*


I am a giant translucent manta ray, flying through the sky.  I vibrate the fabric of time and space. I turn into a manta ray man, and plunge giant spikes in the ground, Thumpers, to attract The Worms. Giant Worms leap out of the earth, churning up forests and deserts, continents themselves. I wrap my body around Earth, and feel all the life and death pulsing in it. I squeeze and pull the Earth into itself, and it implodes, and becomes a tiny black hole, which sucks in the Solar System.  

The black hole becomes a galactic portal. The galaxy smashes together into a giant ball, and gets sucked into the black hole.  The whole universe gets sucked into the black hole, and turns inside out. It smashes into one giant ball. BIG BANG. The universe expands into many different dimensions, and creates itselves anew.

I am a giant translucent manta ray flying through the sky in infinite dimensions.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*We are witches*

I am in mideavil times. I am a female witch walking with a black cat in the woods. It's autumn in Europe. I am wearing a long black dress. My cat has bright green eyes. Crusaders on horseback run through the forest, and encircle me.

"Witch! You will come with us."

My cat jumps into my arms. I realize it's Angel.  I pet her, and she purrs. I look down into her eyes. She jumps out of my arms, and growls. I spin, and lightning falls from the sky, hitting her as she morphs into a cat-woman. The horses get nervous.  Angel and I kiss. 

I raise my hands to the sky. *DEATH TO YOU ALL!*

Lightning falls from the sky, and charges my blade, staff, and body. Angel leaps upon the Crusaders, ripping their helmets off, and biting their throats. The horses run in all directions. The Crusaders try to dismount in a panic. I become a lightning elemental, and turn their bones into dust. We kill them all.

Angel and I turn into two humans. We fly off, in vertical positions, to a nearby stream, and bathe each other.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*I am amused*

I am in some cosmic garden of the gods. I am a giant glowing Buddhist god. I am meditating in lotus. I open my eyes. I make many spheres appear in my hands, and float in a circle in front of my face. Each one is a parallel existence of me. 

I watch myself walk through waking life the way one watches their dream body walk through a dream. I am amused at my physical self's antics.  

I walk with myself in the cool of the day. I am god and I am man. I go to sleep, and dream my waking life.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

I am on a motorcycle that drives itself. Keyboards shoot out from it, which I play. Weapon music shoots out in all directions. Raven, Mary, and Marty applaud.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Sermon on The Mountain*

I am with MoSh on a mountain in a forest somewhere in Canada. 

He is preaching to other dreamers. His eyes are glowing hot white. They jeer and laugh, insisting it's not a dream.

I merge with MoSh at some point.

He becomes a Naga, and flies into the air.

NOW WILL YOU ADMIT THIS IS A DREAM?

MoSh and I de-merge. 

I feel like John the Baptist.

Stop trying to get me to remember you!  You have to remember yourselves! Remember your own dreams! Remember who you are! You don't even know you you are, because you don't remember. Don't you remember? Don't you remember?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Deep Dream State

NOTES

Woman in coma. Many astral bodies floating around. Raven and I try to get her to come back together. I cut her silver cords, but not really, just as a mind trick to try to get all her astral bodies to come back together as one. Her dream body is asleep.  

We do the best we can. Q says we helped, and to try again tomorrow, but talk to him first for advice.

----------


## Baron Samedi

night before last

NOTES

Scott, Dina, Scooby, Kayla, meet at the pyramids with others.

We go to the Moon.

Kayla makes a house in the Biodome.

Scott makes a house in the City of Nowhere.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Scott at The Pyramids*

I roll out of bed and stand up. What the hell? I am not awake! Oh, this is a dream. Right. To the Pyramids. Where is Scott? Downstairs. I go downstairs to wake Scott up. Damn remote viewers are watching me.  My fly-robots pop out of the pods on my shoulders and swarm their faces. That’s right, fuckers.

Where the hell is Scott? Hmm… I am hungry! I don’t need to eat! This is a dream. I summon a chocolate peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a tall glass of dragon’s milk. Oh, yea! Where the hell is Scott? Oh, he sleeping on the lanai.

I wake him up. His dream body leaps up. He is wearing an open loud aloha shirt, surf shorts, and sandals. He has dark glasses on, and is grinning broadly. He has a short knife in one hand, and his wa hiki in the other. “WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON MAN? LET’S KICK SOME ASS! WHO ARE WE GOING TO KILL?”

“Dude, we’re going to the Pyramids, remember?”

“Hell, yeah! Hop on the back of my Harley!”

Scott summons a Harley.  “Dude, I thought you were going to ride a surfboard.”

“Just get on, man!”

“I have my own ride.”

I summon the Juarcycle (Jo in jaguar-motorcycle form), and get on. “Hell yeah! That is kick ass, MAN!” Scott makes his Harley have the face of a wolf. I open a giant portal, and we ride into it.

Scott and I cruise through the wormhole. It’s the strangest wormhole I have ever seen. There are multiple Wyrms in it. One of them explains to me that this is an Earth to Earth wormhole, therefore it was never attacked by the forces of Nevergawn.  There are many plants and animals in it. Its huge. It’s night in there.

Scott and I have a conversation about quantum physics as we ride through. There are other wormholes connected to this one. Other dreamers join us, and we all go through together, to the Pyramids. I recognize Dinah. She’s a witch in a long violet and black dress. She looks at Scott disdainfully.  AndresLD tumbles into the wormhole. He is battling some strange imps. He tosses them back into the wormhole he came out of, and seals it shut. He brushes himself off.

“It’s not Moon day, is it, Nomad?”

“Let’s just go to the Pyramids, dude!”

Serenity/Eternalstar joins us. She waves at me. I also see Aquanina, but she doesn’t seem to notice anyone. She is staring straight ahead. She is glowing blue.

We float, fly, and ride out of the portal, and land in the desert by the Pyramids. I see Raven, Tigress, MoSh, Loaf, and Walms waiting for us there. I also see Spike, Basara, Michael, Angelina, The Tick, Arthur, Vegeta, Serena, Shawna, the twins, Mary and Marty, Michael, Koomo, Francois, Aphrodite, Cupid, Daygawn, Soulgawn, Guargawn, Basara and a strange assortment of interdimensional entities unknown to me. I see versions of myself: Otherme, Solgawn, Professor X, Timelyst Knight, boy-me, the werecat bounty hunter, and others. We look at each other quizzically.

 Walms asks if we want to battle. I tell him our main goal is to go the Moon. He says that’s easy, and mumbles something in Spanish. Translation: I am Darkness, I am Mister Strange Night. Don’t fuck with me, my family or my friends, or I will rip your throat out.” (It rhymed in Spanish.)

“Dude, what are you talking about?”

“Just a little poem-threat I am working on. Alright, I am going to do something fun! I will meet you, my dream friends, on the Moon. I love, you Moon! I love you dreams!” Walms creates a portal, and jumps into it.

“COOL! WE MADE IT!”

Scott and I hi-five. Kayla comes tumbling out of the portal. She is fading in and out. “Dude, stay in the dream!” I say.

“Oh! I don’t know if I am tripping, sleeping, dreaming… day dreaming… What the hell is going on?”

“Here, hold my hands.”

“Oh, hey, that’s better. Oh my god, Nate, you’re in my dream! And Scotty!” She runs over to Scott and kisses him. Dinah rolls her eyes.

Angel appears. “Hey, what the hell, Nate? Why were you holding hands with that chick? You asshole!”

“Whoah, we’re just friends. I was helping her to stabilize-“ Angel looks over my shoulder and sees Scott and Kayla making out. She laughs and blushes.

“Oh, never mind!” Angel waves and smiles at Raven. She says she wants to talk to her, and they go off by themselves for a little bit.

NOTES

Aquanina says she has to do something. She drills a hole to the center of the earth. I send a portion of my power and sentience with her for protection. Dinah pushes Kayla away, and kisses Scott. Scott laughs. We go to the Moon.

MoSh, Raven, and I give a tour of the Biodome and the Tower. Scott says he wants to go to Nowhere. I show him my Living House first. We go inside, and I show him the greenhouse. We smoke some herb, then I show him the mirror by the koi pond. We step through into the temple. Guargawn greets us. He says he doesn’t live there anymore. I give Scott a tour of the City of Nowhere. He builds a Living house similar to mine, but his is a lot more intricate. He has vine bridges, zip lines, and rope ladders all around. He grows cannabis vine plants all over it. Then, he puts a platform on top.

“Dude! I am going to come here when I die, and be here forever! Or a few hundred centuries at least.”

“You can.”

“Really?”

“Yes.”

Q takes us to the Outer Lands for a training mission. We battle an army, then three dragons, then dreamers using swarms, then dreamers using magic, then guns.

----------


## Kraftwerk

The Shared Dreaming team is starting to get really big. Its amazing how many of us show up every night.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> NOTES
> 
> Deep Dream State
> 
> Walking with Angel. Raven calls for help. I open a portal, and shoot an astral cord through it to her, sending her a ball of lighting, a portion of my essence. I have two dreams at once.
> 
> Dream One: Walking with Angel.
> 
> Dream Two: I am a lightning elemental. I feel semi-sentient. Raven uses me like a lightning whip.



*I, the Thunder Orb*

I am walking with Angel in the Biodome. She says she is doing her best to make her waking mind aware of her dreams. She calls her waking mind Day Queen. I ask her what her dream or subconscious mind is called, and she uses a word in an unknown ancient tongue.  We communicate telepathically. We talk about past lives, future lives, the present, and the nature of quantum physics, and everything in the universe. We speak of anti-matter, matter, life and death, and the Mystic Law.

I hear a loud telepathic call from Raven. An image appears to my right. I see her battling some dark octopus-man creature. HELP ME OUT, YOU ASSHOLE! I open a small portal, and shoot an astral tentacle down the wormhole to Raven. I create a small orb of lightning and light energy, and place a portion of my sentience and power in it, then send it down the astral tentacle. I close the portal, and it clamps down on my astral tentacle. Now, nothing can go through the wormhole, but my astral tentacle is not severed, which is impossible (as far as I know.)

DREAM DIVERGE

Dream 1

I continue walking with Angel. She asks me what is going on. Looking at my astral tentacle strangely. I tell her I am helping Raven.

"Does she need my help?"

"She's fine. She's a powerful dreamer."

"Ok."

Angel and I discuss the nature of wormholes, and reality.

DREAM 2

I think of my sentient didjeridoo/war club, The Beast, and model myself after her. Raven stares at my orb-self. "What the fuck, Nomad? Thanks for nothing. Where are you, you asshole?"

"I am right here. I am the orb. Use me as your weapon. I am a morning star!"

Raven grins evilly, and whips me around. She attacks the monster. I feel myself slamming against black armor, smashing it. She holds me in the face of the dark monster. I shoot light worms like maggots into his eyeballs to infect his heart with light energy. He growls at me. I ask him if he wants to eat me. Go ahead, and eat a sentient weapon, see what happens, BITCH. 

Raven whips me around his neck, and yanks. We cut his head off. 

The head starts talking shit, and I laugh.

Raven stares at me again. "Nomad?"

"Yeah, that's what I said."

She shoves me in the face of the monster.

"No, I'm a morning star. Like you were before. Or I can be a meteor hammer! That's a cool weapon. Shit, I am going to wake up!"

"Nomad, you asshole!"

"Sorry!"

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Dark Energy Practice*

NOTES

On the surface of the Moon. I am a minotaur, in my mech armor.

Walms and Samael appear. Samael looks like a flaming devil. They say they are going to teach me to use dark energy. Walms blasts me with dark energy. I cycle it in through my feet chakras, and out my crown chakra. Walms shoots more at me, and in inhale and exhale at him. I morph into a dark dragon.

I AM A SHADOW DRAGON! DON'T FUCK WITH ME, MEXICANO!

_You need to calm down, gringa._

I blast Walms with dark breath. Samael laughs and shoots dark red flames at me. I inhale and exhale the fire. Walms sticks little dark energy parasites on me. I absorb their energy and shoot it at him.

_There, you are learning now, hombre._

don Juan appears, and silently watches. I shoot astral tentacles out of my crown chakra. Half of them are burning with light energy, and half with dark energy.

_You are Nomad, right?_

You finally recognized me, Walmsy baby.

I take Walms and Samael to the Planet of the Dream Warriors. We are in the circular room with Gawn and the Council of Dream Warriors. Gawn tells me to leave, it's not my initiation, this is for these two demon sons here.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am a strange mollusk living under a rock in  a park. When people walk by, I shoot out a slimy tentacle, and trip them. Then, I retract my tentacle, and laugh at them. I especially like to do this to lovers. 

A dog starts barking at me. I tell it to shut up, I am having fun playing pranks. The dog joins me. We turn into sand creatures. The dream shatters into dozens of dreams at once.

the dog and i on the moon, it's Sarnox.

Sarnox and I in the Temple of Nothing

Sarnox and I riding into battle

Sarnox and I are two crabs feeding on a large dead bluefin tuna.

Sarnox and I are lovers on another planet, two amphibious people...

(I can't remember them all!)

----------


## Man of Shred

I'd like to re connect with you in dreaming sometime soon man. The other night you showed up at an AA meeting. you weren't happy about being there haha. both of us were non lucid.

----------


## Serenity

> You finally recognized me, Walmsy baby.



Bahaha!





> The Shared Dreaming team is starting to get really big. Its amazing how many of us show up every night.



This makes me happy! I'd like to show some Remote-Viewers a thing or two! *throws some air punches*

Nomad, I shape-shifted again this morning! *proud of myself*

It's still kind of accidental... I don't really intend to, it just happens  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'd like to re connect with you in dreaming sometime soon man. The other night you showed up at an AA meeting. you weren't happy about being there haha. both of us were non lucid.



I remember an AA dream. I haven't read yours yet. I will write mine down.





> Bahaha!
> 
> 
> This makes me happy! I'd like to show some Remote-Viewers a thing or two! *throws some air punches*
> 
> Nomad, I shape-shifted again this morning! *proud of myself*
> 
> It's still kind of accidental... I don't really intend to, it just happens



I called Walms Walmsy baby the first time I shared a dream with him. He doesn't remember, but Raven and I do.  Cool that you shapeshifted!

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Interdimensional AA*

MoSh is driving me in my old '89 Olds Cutlass Supreme down King Street in Honolulu at night. We pass by some bars. 

"Let's stop in for a drink and a smoke."

"No."

"Why not?"

"We are going to an AA meeting, Nomad."

"Oh, yeah. I forgot. I always forget things when I dream."

"And when you're awake too. Did you just smoke some weed?"

"Maybe. I don't remember."

"Geez man."

We zip through a wormhole, but MoSh doesn't seem to notice. "Dude, holy shit! What just happened?"

"Looks like we got rear-ended!"

We get out of the car. There is a red-faced man shouting at us about his car. The scene smears, and we are in an interdimensional AA meeting.

"Weird?"

"What, Nomad?"

"All these weird gargoyle dragon demon angel people. Angels can be alcoholics?"

"Sh! Have a seat."

"Alright, sponsor."

"Shut up for a sec, and listen."

"My name is George Michael..."

"What?"

"Sh, Nomad!"

"Hi George."

"Well, I am obviously an angel. Anyway, I have been sober for over 500 years now."

Everyone applauds. 

"Anyway, I was a demon in those days, but angels, demons whatever, anyone can be an addict."

My attention drifts. There is a strange iron face above a door, like a gargoyle, or The Green Man. I look at it. It winks at me.  The meeting is over. 

"C'mon, Nomad."

"Oo! Let's grab some coffee."

"No! No coffee, no cigarettes. We need to quit all that shit."

"Can't we-" We are suddenly back in the car. "Hey, let's go pick up some chicks."

"That easy, huh? Just _pick up_ some chicks."

"I know this girl..."

"You mean your girlfriend?"

"Oh right! But I forgot about her because we are in my old car and... are we in some weird time warp? What the hell?"

"We are driving my car."

"No, I- Is this a dream?"

"My hands tell me no."

I nose pinch RC. "Dude, it is!" I pinch MoSh's nose.

"Hey, stop it, you!"

"Dude, it's a dream!"

"No, it's not. Look how real everything is."

"Oh, you're right! Wait, I get it. I had a precognitive dream about this! Remember we went to the mountain?"

"Oh yeah!"

"Wait- what if this is a dream I had about the past having a dream about- Dude, I am so confused!"

"Just relax and enjoy the ride."

DREAM EXPLOSION

The dream shatters into dozens of other dreams. Almost all of them MoSh is driving something, and I am riding. 

We are two French fur trappers in old Canada, and MoSh is driving a sleigh loaded with furs. "This pure gold! Pure fucking gold!"

We are on a date in a '57 Chevy. I am a cute blond chick. I look down at my boobs, confused. He is bragging about what a great football player he is.

We are in a spaceship going through a wormhole. We come out the other side in the middle of a battle. I am the gunner. He is screaming at me commands.

We are two reptilians in space suits in outer space, in a different space battle.

We are two women sitting in the back seat of a car, putting on make-up. We remark how rude it is that the men in the front didn't offer us a front seat.

BAM

We are suddenly in the jungle where I fought the griffon with Raven, Selene, and Spike so long ago. Zaphor appears before us, a giant blurry red dragon. He tells us he is giving us wisdom and knowledge, knowledge to rescue him.

"Rescue you from what, Zaphor? You are so powerful."

"There is no omnipotence, except for the omnipotence of ALL! Save me, Nomad! They are stabbing my fucking- brain!"

----------


## Man of Shred

haven't typed my dreams up yet... man that's hilarious! I was reading back through some of our old dreamshares. I love the one where your a lion man and driving the limo drunk.. anyway coffee and smokes are cool with me  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

*The Rescue of Xaphor*

MEDITATION/HI

NOTES

I open a wormhole to the Moon. I call my allies. Raven, MoSh, Tigress, Silverwolf, Angel, Loaf, Walms, Kraftwerk, AndresLD, Loaf, Aquanina, Cacophony. Koomo is with an army of bat-people. Michael with a legion of angels.  Soulgawn with a legion of demons.  We ride Moon dragons, black dragons with crescent moons on their foreheads to go rescue Xaphor, my dream guide.

Portal.

In a castle, his legs are sticking out. Great battle.

I shrink and find the real Xaphor underneath.  A man being tortured. I break the chains, and kill the torturers. I use bug swarms to protect and hide us. 

Portal to the Glen of Healing in the Biodome. The Frost Giant is there.

Xaphor becomes part of the soil, and becomes a tree-man. He says he's safer like this, but his dragon-self can sprout out of the tree any time, but his spark will remain in the tree. The Frost Giant and Xaphor bow to each other. 

The Frost Giant gives us gold medals that say, "Dragon Friend."

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Akashic Records*

NOTES

I am wandering through an ancient space library. Xaphor is floating in front of me. Are you sure? Are you sure?

Yes! Yes I want to know the secrets of the universe. I open a book entitled, "The History of Urth."

The first image glows blue-white, and burns my eyes.

Urth was formed millions of millions of years ago in the infinite past. There the All was born.  Urth permeates all planes and is the real Earth. Urth will live on when Earth is gone. All our souls are connected to this real Urth. 

Images of explosions, couplings, war, death, birth, reincarnation, ancient magic...

It's overwhelming. I scream and close the book. I weep and drop the book. Xaphor puts his arm around me.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*BOOM*

notes

I am meditating on the moon. BAM! The dream explodes in all directions. Bubbles, thousands of bubbles. Every bubble is a dream, a life, an existence. I feel every emotion at the same time. I am men, women, children, animals, plants, and particles. I am oceans and planets.

I scream in terror and delight.

I hear the voice of don Juan. "Calm yourself, child."

I inhale and exhale. I close my eyes. I am in the Land of Tranquil Light. I am at peace. I still perceive the infinite parallel existences, but I am calm now.

----------


## Baron Samedi

dates uNknown

NOTES

*Vegeta Trains Me*

Vegeta and I are sparring. He mocks me verbally. I hear a stream of dialog from his mind telepathically. He gets in a brutal jab and breaks my face. OW SHIT. I reform my face.  

"YOU SEE, YOU FOOL. FIRST YOU GIVE INTO ANGER, THEN DISTRACTION. FOCUS."

Again, he does it.  "This is called Telepathic Barrage. Use it to overwhelm or confuse an opponent."

I try it on him. I can't find a weakness. Then I tell him I think his wife is hot with my mind. We punch each other in the face at the same time. I go flying backwards. I leave a red mark on his face. 

"Good one, Nomad. You found a weakness in my mind."

***

days later

I am eating dinner with Vegeta and his family. Suddenly pounds the table and screams.

"DAMMIT NOMAD! YOU ARE SO WEAK AND COCKY. YOU NEED TO TRAIN MORE, LIKE ME!'

I startle at his outburst. I am frozen with shock. Serena and the children don't seem to notice.

"You fool. I just projected that illusion to you in my mind. In fact, this is all illusion.  We are not even here in my house. All these are DC's. You have been completely consumed with my illusion. This technique is called CONSUMING ILLUSION. You have done this a couple times instinctively. Now do it deliberately."

Vegeta and I are wielding bone clubs. We are in a prehistoric landscape, and a t-rex approaches. "NOW YOU ARE GETTING IT!" Vegeta flies up into the air, and smashes the T-rex to bits. We are on the Moon again. We bow. I see don Juan watching approvingly in the distance.

----------


## Atras

didnt raven have a dream with vegeta

----------


## Raven Knight

> didnt raven have a dream with vegeta



Yes.  I had a dream where Vegeta watched as I tested the power level of my Immortal Fire spell.  There is a person who appears as Vegeta and lives inside my inner world.  He is one of the, if not THE, most powerful individuals I have ever encountered in my dream travels.  ::shock::

----------


## Loaf

> I open a wormhole to the Moon. I call my allies. Raven, MoSh, Tigress, Silverwolf, Angel, *Loaf,* Walms, Kraftwerk, AndresLD, *Loaf*, Aquanina, Cacophony. Koomo is with an army of bat-people. Michael with a legion of angels.  Soulgawn with a legion of demons.  We ride Moon dragons, black dragons with crescent moons on their foreheads to go rescue Xaphor, my dream guide.



As if one of me wasn't bad enough.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> didnt raven have a dream with vegeta



Yeah. Stuff like this happens a lot. Cool, huh?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> didnt raven have a dream with vegeta



Yeah. Stuff like this happens a lot. Cool, huh?

----------


## Baron Samedi

Date unknown

NOTES

I raise an army of silver soldiers from the Moon soil, knights with silver bat wings on their helmets. I grant them semi-sentience.

I train them. I give them full sentience.

----------


## Atras

ya pretty tight. cant wait to master becoming lucid so i can have shared dreams also

----------


## Baron Samedi

abridged

*WakingNomad vs. Raven Knight: Deathmatch*
I am battling a shadow demon on a Japanese beach. Vegeta is screaming at me in my mind, coaching me. "THE ONLY WAY TO DEFEAT THIS SHADOW DEMON IS TO BATTLE RAVEN KNIGHT IN A MATCH TO THE DEATH!" 

_dammit_

Raven and I are in a Japanese arena. She is speaking strangely. "I know why you have led me here. You want help to destroy your inner demon, but first we must battle to the death. We are immortals. I do not fear death. Do  you, brother?" she laughs mockingly as her face morphs into a flaming green skull.

"NO!" I scream, and illusion rush at her. She defends against the illusion, then I tap her with the point of my dagger.

Q says, "ONE: Waking-"

"Shut up, Q! There are no rules now. This is a death match!" Raven screams, unleashing a flurry of attacks with a double bladed staff, lightning shooting off the ends. I evade all the attacks.

"No more fucking around, IMMORTAL FIRE!"

Raven explodes like a star going supernova. I die in a flash of hot blue silent light. I reform my body. "Ha! I am not dead enough to be dead yet."

"Game over I already killed you."

"Try that again!"

We go supernova at each other. Each explosion cancels the other out. "Then I will kill you again, and again, and again!" I use Consuming Illusion, and Raven kills me again and again in each scene, but in each one I resurrect and come back to life.

Then, I use Mental Barrage, but Raven reflects it back at me. I resonate my voice, and sound blast her with an epic scream. She stomps on me as a chicken-monster, and I am somehow a mouse with a caterpillar head. She sends a tiny ball of Immortal Fire down her leg into my brain, and exploded me from the inside.

Raven and I are in a White Void. We bow.

I absorb the demon of false view into me, and I see Raven and I as equals. We battle into eternity, then we gaze at the stars, and fall asleep.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I reform my body. "Ha! I am not dead enough to be dead yet."



 :laugh:   ::chuckle::   :laugh:

----------


## Optim

You and Raven Knight seem to have unbelievable control over your shared dreams. If only mine were more like these. Mine are total bull, I can't even control them and half the time they only lead to trouble. I guess Ill try to control them because your shared dreams seem awesome.

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

(this was a shared dream between Angel and I)

She and I are talking about lucidity.

She asks me to take her through a series of setting, so she can try to maintain her lucidity.

1940's gangster
space bounty hunters
prehistoric era
light beings

----------


## Baron Samedi

abridged

Deep Dream State

A remote viewer appears behind MoSh, and blasts him with dark energy. He goes insane, and attacks me. I create an illusion of myself for him to fight, and sit in lotus inside my energy shield. 

I tell him to take control of the dark energy. He screams at me, but I can't understand what he's saying.

He stops and says sorry. I say it's fine, I got some Illusionist practice in. "Huh?" "Never mind."

***

MoSh and I are standing on the roof of my old house/his house in his inner world. We are looking up at the night sky talking about our spirit ancestors.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Raven Raygun*

NOTES

I call Raven Raygun on a telepathic radio. He appears before Raven and I in space.  He's a giant anthropormorphic android chicken.

He says he's a bounty hunter. He loves energy. Raven blasts him with dark energy. He smiles and says thank you for the advance payment. He bows and asks us what his first mission is. Raven says blow up the Templar mansion on Urth.  He teleports away.

We watch him through a viewscreen that pops up in space. It's like watching a movie.  He blows it up, and returns to us.  

He says he can be a personal bodyguard. Raven sends him on a mission to be the bodyguard of a butterfly until it dies, which is one day. He guards it carefully all day. 

(to be cont'd)

----------


## Hukif

Giant, anthro, yup, a titan!

----------


## Baron Samedi

NOTES

With Raven, MoSh, Tigress, Silverwolf, Loaf, mowglycdb in a bar. 

Want to play a game? 

Yes. I want the book! What?

The Nomad Chronicles, the Raven Knight Book.

uh....

Let's go into a dungeon.

I am going to practice Consuming Illusion!

But, what if we don't go there?

Let's just have fun.

----------


## Raven Knight

> The Nomad Chronicles, the Raven Knight Book.



Wouldn't this be two separate books?  Nomad Chronicles by Waking Nomad and Dream Traveler by Raven Knight?  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

Nomad, according to Raven's dream that very night a being went into my dream body and began controlling me. I'm positive the person I was beating was you, (not trying to ruin your image, Every dreamer has a low level dream state where they are more or less zombies.). because there was no transition from the person I was beating, then helping him up, and then apologizing to him.

----------

